# Ελλάδα 2015



## nickel (Jan 25, 2015)

Μετά από δική μου παράκληση τα μέλη της διαχειριστικής ομάδας της Λεξιλογίας απέφυγαν να συζητήσουν πολιτικά στο διάστημα της προεκλογικής περιόδου — αν και δεν συμφώνησαν όλοι με το σκεπτικό μου.

Για όσα θα ακολουθήσουν από απόψε, ίσως θα είναι χρήσιμο να εκτονωνόμαστε πιο συχνά, αρκεί να το κάνουμε με επιχειρήματα και με σεβασμό στα άλλα μέλη. Στη διακαναλική συνέντευξη του Αλέξη Τσίπρα η τελευταία ερωταπόκριση ξεκίνησε έτσι:

ΑΝ. ΓΙΑΜΑΛΗ («Κανάλι Ε»): Κύριε Πρόεδρε τι χρήματα και πόσα και σε ποιο χρονικό διάστημα είστε έτοιμοι να συλλέξετε αφού αναλάβετε;

Α. ΤΣΙΠΡΑΣ: Κυρία Γιάμαλη ακούστε, εγώ δεν είμαι οπαδός της άποψης «λεφτά υπάρχουν», κυρίως πρέπει να δημιουργήσουμε πλούτο για να βγούμε από την κρίση, να ξαναφέρουμε τη χώρα στην ανάπτυξη. Με αυτή την έννοια στρατηγικός μας προσανατολισμός είναι η παραγωγική ανασυγκρότηση. (Στη συνέχεια ο κ. Τσίπρας αναφέρθηκε και στη φοροδιαφυγή.)​
Το παραπάνω απόσπασμα, η σημαντική αυτή διατύπωση και διαπίστωση, ότι κυρίως πρέπει να δημιουργήσουμε πλούτο για να βγούμε από την κρίση, θα είναι ένα σημαντικό κριτήριο για να αξιολογήσουμε την πορεία της κυβέρνησης που θα προκύψει από τις εκλογές. Βέβαια, το πώς θα δημιουργήσουμε πλούτο δεν το βλέπουμε όλοι με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Οι διαφορετικές απόψεις κρίνονται στην εφαρμογή, από το αποτέλεσμα. 

Έτσι κι αλλιώς η πολιτική της νέας κυβέρνησης, όποια κι αν είναι αυτή, θα κριθεί πολύ γρήγορα από το αποτέλεσμα. Όταν θα κληθεί αυτή να πει τα μεγάλα Ναι ή τα μεγάλα Όχι, ας ελπίσουμε ότι οι απαντήσεις που θα δοθούν δεν θα μας καταβάλλουν όλους σε όλη μας τη ζωή.


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2015)

Μα έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν ανήκει αυτή η συζήτηση στα περί κρίσης; Η κρίση δεν έχει ακόμα τελειώσει κι έχουμε ήδη ολόκληρο νήμα εδώ και χρόνια για την κρίση.


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2015)

Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι εδώ και μερικά χρόνια λιγουρεύομαι κάτι καρέκλες που είναι ασορτί με το τραπέζι μου. Οι καρέκλες αυτές στο ΗΒ πωλούνται προς 80-110 λίραι έκαστη και πρέπει να τις περιμένεις ένα μήνα από Ιταλία. Υπάρχουν όμως ιταλικά σάιτ που τις πουλάνε σε τιμή Ιταλίας (60 ευρώ έκαστη) και αποστέλλουν στο ΗΒ αρκετά οικονομικά. Σήμερα λέω να κάνω την παραγγελία γιατί η κατρακύλα του ευρώ με συμφέρει πάρα πολύ. 
Επομένως για μένα το αποτέλεσμα των εκλογών είναι ήδη θετικό στα first world problems.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Δεν είπα ότι καταργείται το νήμα της κρίσης. Κυρίως ήθελα να δείξω ότι κάτι άλλαξε — και δεν είναι κάτι μικρό. Τούτο το νήμα το θέλω για να σημειώνω τις αλλαγές που θεωρώ σημαντικές. Κάποιες θα μου αρέσουν και άλλες όχι. Οπότε μπορείτε κι εσείς να μου κάνετε παρέα. 

Αυτή τη στιγμή αντιμετωπίζω με επιφύλαξη την κυβερνητική συνεργασία του Σύριζα με τον Καμμένο. Πέρα από τις όποιες σημειολογικές ενστάσεις, περιμένω να λύσω την απορία: Αν ο Σύριζα φέρει ένα νομοσχέδιο για την ιθαγένεια των παιδιών των μεταναστών ή για το χωρισμό της εκκλησίας από το κράτος, θα αφήσουν οι Ανέλ να κριθεί το θέμα στη Βουλή με την ψήφο άλλων προοδευτικών δυνάμεων ή θα απειλούν να φύγουν από την κυβέρνηση; Ελπίζω να δοθεί ξεκάθαρη λύση από την αρχή, να μη δούμε το σύνθημα «Αλέξη, άρπα κόλλα!».


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 26, 2015)

Ο Καμμένος ξεκαθάρισε ότι δεν θα θέσει τέτοιου είδους διλήμματα όσο η χώρα είναι ακόμα σε κρίσιμο σημείο. Είπε ότι μπορούν να αρχίσουν να τσακώνονται ξανά μετά την θύελλα.

Πάντως νομίζω ότι και τα μέλη σεβάστηκαν την επιθυμία της διαχείρισης. Δεν είδα πουθενά κανέναν να ξεκινάει πολιτικό νήμα, εκτός κι αν κάτι μού ξέφυγε. Προσωπικά με έτρωγε μερικές φορές να ανοίξω κάτι αλλά υπέθεσα -μη βλέποντας αντίστοιχη δραστηριότητα- ότι η Λεξιλογία θέλει να απέχει από πολιτικές εντάσεις για την ώρα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jan 26, 2015)

Πιστεύω ότι, πριν καν προλάβουν να κάνουν νάζια οι ΑΝΕΛ, ο Τσίπρας θα βρει εμπόδια μέσα στον ίδιο το ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Υπάρχουν συνιστώσες που δεν θα αντέξουν για πολύ τη φιλοευρωπαϊκή στροφή της κατά τ' άλλα Ριζοσπαστικής Αριστεράς. Αντιγράφω, ενδεικτικά, από τις βασικές θέσεις και αρχές της ΚΟΕ:

«Στην Ευρώπη, τα κινήματα και οι αγώνες αναπόφευκτα θα προσδιοριστούν απέναντι στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση. Καμιά βιτρίνα δε μπορεί να κρύψει ότι η Ε.Ε. είναι ένας γερασμένος υπερσυγκεντρωτικός οργανισμός, που εκφράζει την κυριαρχία των μεγάλων ευρωπαϊκών πολυεθνικών πολυκλαδικών μονοπωλίων. [...] Η Ε.Ε. δεν μεταρρυθμίζεται, δεν αλλάζει χαρακτήρα. [...] Υποστηρίζουμε κάθε κίνημα και διεκδίκηση που στρέφεται ενάντια σε ντιρεκτίβες και σύμφωνα της Ε.Ε. Υποστηρίζουμε κάθε κίνηση που αμφισβητεί την κυριαρχία των μονοπωλίων και του ιμπεριαλισμού στην Ευρώπη, κάθε απόφαση χωρών και λαών για αποχώρηση ή αποδέσμευση από την Ε.Ε.»


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2015)

Lexoplast said:


> ...Υποστηρίζουμε κάθε κίνημα και διεκδίκηση που στρέφεται ενάντια σε ντιρεκτίβες και σύμφωνα της Ε.Ε. Υποστηρίζουμε κάθε κίνηση που αμφισβητεί την κυριαρχία των μονοπωλίων και του ιμπεριαλισμού στην Ευρώπη, κάθε απόφαση χωρών και λαών για αποχώρηση ή αποδέσμευση από την Ε.Ε.»



Δεν ξέρω πώς θα δράσουν και ποιος θα είναι ο κοινοβουλευτικός ή κυβερνητικός τους ρόλος, αλλά καλό θα είναι να διαβάσουν τι είπαν οι ψηφοφόροι και να μην προσπαθούν, παρότι ισχνότατη μειοψηφία, να επιβάλουν τη δική τους ανάλυση στους υπόλοιπους.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jan 26, 2015)

Δεν νομίζω ότι θα προσπαθήσουν να επιβάλουν τις ιδέες τους, ούτε και ότι μπορούν. Απλά αργά ή γρήγορα θα πάψουν ν' ανήκουν στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 26, 2015)

Μπορεί να ιδρύσουν νέο κόμμα, με ιδέες πιο φυσικές προς το ριζοσπαστικό κομμάτι της αριστεράς. Π.χ. Σούπερ ΦΥσική ΡΙΖοσπαστική Αριστερά.:)


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 26, 2015)

Δεν θέλω να προκαλέσω, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι έχει νόημα αυτό το νήμα και ειδικά αυτό:


> θα είναι ένα σημαντικό κριτήριο για να αξιολογήσουμε την πορεία της κυβέρνησης που θα προκύψει από τις εκλογές.



Γιατί τόσο καιρό δεν έκανες το ίδιο για όλες τις κυβερνήσεις και ό,τι τραγικό ή σωστό έκαναν και πρέπει να γίνει συγκεκριμένα γι' αυτή; 

Γνώμη μου είναι η Λεξιλογία να συνεχίσει την αποχή της από την πολιτική, όπως πολύ σωστά έκανε κατά την προεκλογική περίοδο. Δεν νομίζω άλλωστε πως αυτός είναι ο σκοπός της. Άλλο μετάφραση και άλλο πολιτική. Εκτός αν ανοίξουμε νήμα για την πολιτική της μετάφρασης... :twit:


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2015)

Αποχή από τις πολιτικές συζητήσεις: Προσωρινή ήταν. Σαν περίοδος νηστείας. Ίσως ωφέλιμη γιατί δεν εκτραπήκαμε, κάτω από την ένταση της προεκλογικής περιόδου, σε γραπτά που θα μετανιώναμε αργότερα. Τώρα μπορούμε να επιστρέψουμε σε νηφάλιες διατυπώσεις και απορίες.

Δεν είχα κάνει ειδικότερο «μου αρέσει - δεν μου αρέσει» για τις προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις επειδή δεν το είχα σκεφτεί. Θα μπορούσα και θα έπρεπε να το κάνω για τα μνημονιακά μέτρα: αυτά ήταν πρόκληση γιατί τα μνημόνια έγιναν, για πολλούς, στόχος και αρνητικά σημεία αναφοράς, οπότε χάθηκε η ευκαιρία να επισημάνουμε τα πάρα πολλά σωστά που περιείχαν. Αυτός ο μανιχαϊστικός διαχωρισμός δεν μας έκανε σοφότερους, δεν ωφέλησε πολιτικά και οικονομικά, και είναι εξαιρετικά πιθανό να δυσκολέψει και τη νέα κυβέρνηση. Περιμένω να δω τον πολιτικό διάλογο που θα ακολουθήσει όταν θα χρειαστεί ο Σύριζα να εφαρμόσει οποιοδήποτε λογικό μέτρο που θα θυμίζει μνημονιακό μέτρο. 

Ειδικότερα πάντως η νέα κυβέρνηση θα είναι ένα εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον φαινόμενο για μελέτη και σχολιασμό. Μπορώ να αναφέρω δεκάδες λόγους γι’ αυτό, αλλά είναι εύκολο να τους φανταστεί οποιοσδήποτε. Εγώ νιώθω την ανάγκη να πω, όπως έκανα με τους φίλους μου τις πρώτες μέρες του Πασόκ, που ήταν επίσης μια ιστορική αλλαγή, τι μου αρέσει και τι δεν μου αρέσει. Αν βέβαια συζητάω μόνος μου, κάποια στιγμή θα βαρεθώ και θα το κόψω. Γι’ αυτό ελπίζω να προστεθούν εδώ και τα δικά σας έγκυρα, τεκμηριωμένα και καλοπροαίρετα σχόλιο — ακόμα κι αν είναι σχόλια τρίτων και απλώς τα κουβαλήσετε εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 26, 2015)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να κάνει κανείς καλοπροαίρετο σχόλιο για τον Πάνο Καμμένο, που καταψήφισε μαζί με το κόμμα του την άρση ασυλίας της ΧΑ, ούτε για την πρώην δική του και νυν βουλευτή του Σύριζα Ραχήλ Μακρή που καταψήφισε την άρση ασυλίας της ΧΑ φωνάζοντας ταυτόχρονα «βάζετε αθώους στη φυλακή» και μάλιστα μετά τη δολοφονία του Παύλου Φύσσα.

Κατά τα λοιπά, θα περιοριστώ να ανεβάσω μόνο αυτό το εξαιρετικό άρθρο του Πετρουλάκη: Το τέλος του μίσους

Απομονώνω δε το παρακάτω, το οποίο είναι η αίσθηση που εισέπραττα πολύ συχνά και εξαιτίας της οποίας απείχα από πολιτικές συζητήσεις δημοσίως - πρακτική την οποία ευελπιστώ να συνεχίσω.

Ξαφνικά στην Ελλάδα εξαφανίστηκε το δημοκρατικό δικαίωμα της διαφωνίας, με κύριο ιμάντα το κόμμα της μέχρι χτες αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης και το σύστημα του δημοσίου λόγου, δημοσιογραφικού και άλλου, που κινείται γύρω του. Όποιος δεν συμφωνούσε ή απλώς δυσπιστούσε προς την κυρίαρχη μέχρι πρότινος πολιτική πρόταση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για εξαφάνιση των Μνημονίων με ένα νόμο, για μονομερείς διαγραφές χρέους κ.λπ., με το σύνολο δηλαδή της πολιτικής που έλεγε στον λαό ότι υπάρχει ο εύκολος τρόπος, κατασπαρασσόταν. Γινόταν αυτομάτως παπαγαλάκι κάποιου, ενεργούμενο λαμόγιο ή απλώς ηλίθιος που δεν καταλαβαίνει τα αυτονόητα, και σίγουρα αναίσθητος για το 1.500.000 ανέργους, για τα παιδιά που πεινούν και για τις χιλιάδες αυτοκτονίες. Μη σου πω και συνένοχος. Το να πονάς το ίδιο με αυτούς για όσα βλέπεις γύρω σου αλλά να μην πιστεύεις σε αυτά που σου προτείνουν ως λύση δεν περιλαμβάνεται στα ενδεχόμενα.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 26, 2015)

Άζι, νομίζω πάντως ότι, ανάμεσα στις γραμμές, μοιάζει να αδικείς τη Λεξιλογία και κάποιος, που ενδεχομένως θα διαβάσει μόνο το παρόν νήμα, θα νομίσει ότι ξέρω γω τι λογοκρισία ασκούνταν προηγουμένως. Αν κάνει βέβαια τον κόπο να κοιτάξει το φόρουμ των πολιτικών, θα διαπιστώσει ότι υπάρχουν νήματα για όλα τα κρίσιμα θέματα των τελευταίων χρόνων και όποιος ήθελε να διατυπώσει την άποψή του (με την εξαίρεση των φασιστών της χρυσαβγής), δεν εμποδίστηκε από κανέναν. Ακόμη και εκνευριστικά φάουλ γίνονταν ανεκτά. Ανεκτός δεν σημαίνει όμως και ομόφωνα αποδεκτός· μπορεί --και πρέπει, αν χρειάζεται-- να υπάρχει ορθολογικός αντίλογος. Διαφορετικά, όπως λένε κι οι Αγγλοσάξονες, ισχύει το _if you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen_. Στην πολιτική συζήτηση πρέπει όλοι οι μετέχοντες να αποδέχονται και το ενδεχόμενο να υπάρχει και αντίλογος στις απόψεις τους, ίσως μάλιστα ισχυρός και καλά τεκμηριωμένος.

Κατανοώ, επίσης, ότι ένα περιβάλλον όπου κάποιος βρίσκει μπροστά του δίπλα σε πράγματα που τον ενδιαφέρουν και πράγματα που τον ενοχλούν μπορεί να του προκαλεί δυσαρέσκεια. Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι αυτά εκτονώνονται ή, έστω, εξισορροπούνται αν υπάρχει ελεύθερος και ισότιμος διάλογος -- αλλά και πάλι, απλώς μια γνώμη έχω.

Παρακαλώ να μη θεωρηθεί αυτό το σχόλιο ως πολιτική αλλά ως διαδικαστική παρέμβαση. Προσωπικά, θεωρώ αξιακή ήττα της Λεξιλογίας τη συλλογική άρνηση της διαχειριστικής ομάδας να συζητήσει προεκλογικά, μολονότι κατανοώ απόλυτα και αποδέχτηκα το σκεπτικό της συλλογικής μας απόφασης. Θα ήθελα, πάντως, να έχουμε καταδείξει δημόσια κάποια τέρατα στην ώρα τους, ώστε να έχουμε το δικαίωμα να φωνάζουμε αύριο ό,τι και αν είναι αυτό που θέλουμε να φωνάξουμε.

Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που δεν σκοπεύω πλέον να συμμετέχω στο εξής στις πολιτικές συζητήσεις της Λέξι.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 26, 2015)

Όλα συζητιούνται και σίγουρα υπάρχουν θέσεις στη Λεξιλογία (ασχέτως αν εγώ έχω αποφασίσει να απέχω για να διαφυλάσσω τον εαυτό μου από άσκοπο εκνευρισμό). Πιθανόν να έχω επηρεαστεί από την τόση κριτική και τρομολαγνεία των τελευταίων τριών ετών εναντίον της νέας κυβέρνησης (πλέον) και γι' αυτό να εξέφρασα αυτή τη γνώμη (αν και εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω πως το φόρουμ πρέπει να διατηρήσει τον προσανατολισμό και τον λόγο για τον οποίο φτιάχτηκε). Μου φάνηκε απλώς περίεργο που ο νίκελ τώρα ξαφνικά θα κρίνει και θα καταγράφει πεπραγμένα, αν και δέχομαι την εξήγησή του πως δεν το σκέφτηκε. 

Και για να βοηθήσω την καταγραφή των σωστών ή λανθασμένων κινήσεων της νέας κυβέρνησης, θα μου επιτρέψετε να ποστάρω αυτό το άρθρο με το σχόλιο "αν κάνει έστω τα ελάχιστα διαφορετικά από αυτά που καταγράφει το άρθρο και πάλι πετυχημένη θα είναι": 

http://www.gazzetta.gr/plus/article/694412/telos-tis-ntropis

Επειδή το άρθρο μιλάει με σημεία και καταγράφει τα πεπραγμένα της απερχόμενης κυβέρνησης, νομίζω πως θα βοηθήσει στη σύγκριση... ;)


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> ώστε να έχουμε το δικαίωμα να φωνάζουμε αύριο ό,τι και αν είναι αυτό που θέλουμε να φωνάξουμε


Δεν θεωρώ ότι έχω χάσει κανένα δικαίωμα να εκφράζω τη γνώμη μου, ακριβώς όπως δεν χάνω το δικαίωμα να ξαναφάω κρέας μετά από νηστεία. (Και δεν ξέρω ποιο από τα δύο δικαιώματα θα πρέπει να τονίσω περισσότερο.  )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 26, 2015)

nickel said:


> Δεν θεωρώ ότι έχω χάσει κανένα δικαίωμα να εκφράζω τη γνώμη μου, ακριβώς όπως δεν χάνω το δικαίωμα να ξαναφάω κρέας μετά από νηστεία. (Και δεν ξέρω ποιο από τα δύο δικαιώματα θα πρέπει να τονίσω περισσότερο.  )


Έχεις δίκιο, Νικέλ. Έπρεπε να το έχω γράψει στο πρώτο ενικό.


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2015)

Βρε παιδιά, συζητήστε ελεύθερα!
Εμένα δε μου φάνηκε να έλειψε η κουβέντα για τις εκλογές στη Λέξι, απλά νόμισα ότι έχουμε επιτέλους οι Έλληνες ψηφοφόροι επιτύχει την εκλογική νιρβάνα και κοιτάμε γενικά και σφαιρικά και χωρίς πάθος το θέμα. Δηλαδή είχα πέσει έξω και κρίθηκε απαραίτητη η χαλιναγώγηση των κομματόσκυλων (κομματάλογων, ίσως) ; Γιατί; Εγώ από εσάς περιμένω να δω τί γίνεται στην Ελλάδα και μου το κόβετε!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2015)

SBE said:


> Εγώ από εσάς περιμένω να δω τί γίνεται στην Ελλάδα και μου το κόβετε!


Για αρχή αρκούν τρεις λέξεις: «Πρώτη φορά αριστεροακροδεξιά». Για τη συνέχεια, βλέπουμε από αύριο. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 26, 2015)

Και ένα τελευταίο, επειδή απομόνωσα αυτό από το πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο που έδωσε ο Άζι:

Στον κοινωνικό σκοταδισμό, που τροφοδότησε και αναζωπύρωσε την ξενοφοβία, την ομοφοβία, τη μισαλλοδοξία και την απέχθεια σε ο,τιδήποτε το διαφορετικό. «Δεν μπορούμε να περπατήσουμε τη νύχτα στις γειτονιές». Γιατί; Επειδή έχει μαύρους. *Ασε που η τηλεόραση γέμισε πούστηδες*.
​
Πράγματι, γέμισε ο τόπος μη σου πω. Τα 'λεγε η σημερινή συγκυβέρνηση, αλλά ποιος την άκουγε:














.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2015)

SBE said:


> Εγώ από εσάς περιμένω να δω τί γίνεται στην Ελλάδα και μου το κόβετε!



Πολύ θα ήθελα να μπορούσα να σου γράφω τακτικά, σαν άλλος Alistair Cooke, ένα Letter from Athens, που να απευθύνεται σε Έλληνες του εξωτερικού (να ξέρετε τι χάνετε, τι σας στερεί η ξενιτιά).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2015)

Μετά την επί διήμερο συστηματική Αγιογράφηση (και εντέλει Αγιοκατάταξη) του Πάνου Καμμένου από τους Συριζαίους στα κοινωνικά δίκτυα, φοβάμαι ότι τον είχα παρεξηγήσει τον άνθρωπο — μάλλον οι Καμέλ Ανέλ είναι ό,τι καλύτερο συνέβη ποτέ στον τόπο, κι η μόνη λογική και πατριωτική κίνηση των Ελλήνων είναι να τον κάνουν την επόμενη κυβέρνηση του τόπου.

Εντωμεταξύ σήμερα είναι η Ημέρα Μνήμης του Ολοκαυτώματος. Περιμένω ν' ακούσω σχετικές δηλώσεις από Ραχήλ Μακρή, καθώς κι απ' τον προαλειφόμενο ΥπΕΘΑ.


----------



## SBE (Jan 27, 2015)

Συμπτωματικά πριν δυο λεπτά μίλαγα με έναν οπαδό Σύριζα ο οποίος μου έλεγε τι μορφωμένος ο Καμμένος, τι σεβαλιέ ντε ξέρω γω τί είναι, τι έχει βγάλει τη Λεόντειο, τι έχει σπουδάσει στας Γαλλίας κλπ κλπ. Χαίρομαι που μου επιβεβαιώνεις την υποψία μου ότι αγιοκατατάχτηκε το τελευταίο 24ωρο, γιατί δε θυμόμουνα να είχα ακούσει αυτές τις λεπτομέρειες πιο πριν. 
Εγώ το μόνο που ξέρω για τον Καμμένο είναι ότι πέρσι μια εποχή συνταξιδεύαμε Αθήνα και μου έκανε εντύπωση το περιποιημένο μαλλί, το μανικιούρ και το ωραίο κουστούμι- πριν καν δω ποιός ήταν. Γιατί σπάνια βλέπεις άντρες τόσο περιποιημένους. Υποθέτω ότι ο Καμμένος κι η Κουντουρά θα σώζουν ενδυματολογικά τη νέα κυβέρνηση.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 27, 2015)

Να θυμίσουμε και κάνα δυο από τα έργα και τις ημέρες του:
Αποζημίωση 100.000 ευρώ θα καταβάλει ο Π. Καμμένος για τα CDS


----------



## SBE (Jan 27, 2015)

Δεν μπορείς να πεις όμως, έχει ένα μαλλί στη φωτογραφία...


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2015)

Ο Σύριζα δεν είχε την απαραίτητη πλειοψηφία για αυτοδύναμη κυβέρνηση και όλοι εμείς δεν θέλαμε και δεν μπορούσαμε να τρέχουμε πάλι σε εκλογές. Κρίθηκε πιο εύκολη αυτή τη στιγμή η συνεργασία με τους Ανέλ αφού με αυτούς φαίνεται να ομονοούν σε θέματα της άμεσης προτεραιότητας: περισσότερο επείγει η διαπραγμάτευση για τα οικονομικά από το νόμο για την ιθαγένεια των μεταναστών. Θα περιμένουμε να ακούσουμε αν οι «κόκκινες γραμμές» των Ανέλ θα έχουν εξοβελίσει εντελώς κάποια τέτοια ζητήματα από τις προγραμματικές δηλώσεις της κυβέρνησης. Δεν υπήρχε αυτή τη στιγμή περιθώριο συζήτησης με άλλες πολιτικές δυνάμεις με πρόγραμμα διαφορετικό από αυτό που ξέρουν και έχουν επεξεργαστεί οι νέοι υπουργοί. Άλλωστε, θεωρώ ότι θα έπρεπε να μείνει το Ποτάμι έξω από τέτοιες συνεργασίες: δεν αποκλείεται να είναι η καλύτερη αυριανή αντιπολίτευση. Επομένως, αυτή είναι η κυβέρνηση που θα έχουμε σήμερα και εγώ τουλάχιστον θα τους ευχηθώ δύναμη, φρόνηση και επιτυχία.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2015)

Την ίδια ώρα η ΝΔ θέλει να κάνει αγωγή στον Σύριζα, πιστεύοντας μια τρολιά τού Μούφανετ... Απ' τη μια η απρέπεια Σαμαρά με τη δραπέτευσή του απ' το Μαξίμου χωρίς να υποδεχθεί τον Τσίπρα, τώρα οι υστερίες από βλακεία — άντε να δούμε πού θα σταματήσει κι ετούτων η κατρακύλα...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ο Σύριζα δεν είχε την απαραίτητη πλειοψηφία για αυτοδύναμη κυβέρνηση και όλοι εμείς δεν θέλαμε και δεν μπορούσαμε να τρέχουμε πάλι σε εκλογές. Κρίθηκε πιο εύκολη αυτή τη στιγμή η συνεργασία με τους Ανέλ αφού με αυτούς φαίνεται να ομονοούν σε θέματα της άμεσης προτεραιότητας: περισσότερο επείγει η διαπραγμάτευση για τα οικονομικά από το νόμο για την ιθαγένεια των μεταναστών. Θα περιμένουμε να ακούσουμε αν οι «κόκκινες γραμμές» των Ανέλ θα έχουν εξοβελίσει εντελώς κάποια τέτοια ζητήματα από τις προγραμματικές δηλώσεις της κυβέρνησης. Δεν υπήρχε αυτή τη στιγμή περιθώριο συζήτησης με άλλες πολιτικές δυνάμεις με πρόγραμμα διαφορετικό από αυτό που ξέρουν και έχουν επεξεργαστεί οι νέοι υπουργοί. Άλλωστε, θεωρώ ότι θα έπρεπε να μείνει το Ποτάμι έξω από τέτοιες συνεργασίες: δεν αποκλείεται να είναι η καλύτερη αυριανή αντιπολίτευση.


Θ' αφήσεις χωρίς δουλειά τον Γαβριήλ Σακελλαρίδη, nickel! 
O Σύριζα μπορούσε να ζητήσει ψήφο ανοχής με μονοκομματική κυβέρνηση.
Αλλά σίγουρα είναι πολύ καλύτερα έτσι, διότι δεν υπάρχει απολαυστικότερο πράγμα απ' το να διαβάζεις ριζοσπάστες αριστερούς να εμβαπτίζουν στο Σιλωάμ ακροδεξιούς, υποκλοπομανείς, συνωμοσιολόγους και γραφικούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2015)

Zazula said:


> O Σύριζα μπορούσε να ζητήσει ψήφο ανοχής με μονοκομματική κυβέρνηση.


Διαδικαστικό, όχι πολιτικό σχόλιο::inno:

Συνταγματικά, δεν παίρνεις εντολή σχηματισμού κυβέρνησης αν δεν έχεις τη δεδηλωμένη (εκτός ίσως κατά τη λεγόμενη τέταρτη εντολή, τη διαβούλευση, οπότε η διαβεβαίωση ψήφου ανοχής δίνεται μπροστά στον ΠτΔ που κρίνει τις συνέπειες). Γι' αυτό έκανε και τη δημόσια δήλωση στήριξης ο Καμμένος.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2015)

Δόκτωρ, εμένα με απασχολεί το πολιτικό: Απαγορεύεται να πάρεις ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης χωρίς να έχεις κάνει κυβέρνηση συνεργασίας; (Σόρι, κακώς χρησιμοποίησα τον όρο "ψήφος ανοχής" σε αυτή την πρίπτωση, "ψήφος στήριξης" είναι.)

Εμένα για «πρώτη φορά Αριστερά» θα μου φαινόταν πολύ πιο εύλογο και καθαρό να ξεκινούσε με αυτή την επιδίωξη· βάζοντας μέσα στην ομάδα διαπραγμάτευσης και εκπροσώπους άλλου/ων κόμματος/ων, αλλά με μονοκομματική κυβέρνηση.

ΥΓ Ή, τέλος πάντων, αντί να αγιοκατατάσσεται ο Καμμένος και οι συν αυτώ, ας ειπωθεί ανοιχτά ότι ναι μεν είναι ακροδεξιοί αλλά η τέχνη του εφικτού απαιτεί να συμπράξουμε μαζί τους. Όχι με τους έντιμους και πολύ καλούς και αξιόπιστους και λοιπές παπαρούνες που γράφονται. Με τους ακροδεξιούς. Αυτό ακριβώς, τίποτ' άλλο — που λέει κι ο Μάτσιος.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Θ' αφήσεις χωρίς δουλειά τον Γαβριήλ Σακελλαρίδη, nickel!



Ε, αφού πιάσαμε τα αστεία, να ένα που μου άρεσε:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Δόκτωρ, εμένα με απασχολεί το πολιτικό: Απαγορεύεται να πάρεις ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης χωρίς να έχεις κάνει κυβέρνηση συνεργασίας; (Σόρι, κακώς χρησιμοποίησα τον όρο "ψήφος ανοχής" σε αυτή την πρίπτωση, "ψήφος στήριξης" είναι.)


Ναι. Για να πάρεις εντολή σχηματισμού κυβέρνησης από τον ΠτΔ πρέπει να προσκομίσεις κάποια δήλωση στήριξης (ίσως, ενδεχομένως και ανοχής --δεν το γνωρίζω αυτό) που να δείχνει ότι θα περάσεις με επιτυχία από τη διαδικασία της ψήφου εμπιστοσύνης. Δεν μπορεί να διακοπούν οι διερευνητικές, να πάει ο εντολοδόχος στη Βουλή μετά από 15 μέρες και εκεί να μην πάρει ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι.


Τι πά' να πει «ναι» εδώ; Ότι απαγορεύεται μια μονοκομματική κυβέρνηση να λάβει ψήφο στήριξης (εμπιστοσύνης, ανοχής) κι από άλλα κόμματα; Δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει αυτό που λες, Δόκτωρ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2015)

Ξανά. Για να πάρεις εντολή σχηματισμού κυβέρνησης εφόσον δεν διαθέτεις τη δεδηλωμένη χρειάζεσαι δήλωση στήριξης από τα κόμματα που θα υπερψηφίσουν ή θα δώσουν τη στήριξή τους δια της αποχής κατά τη διαδικασία ψήφου εμπιστοσύνης στη Βουλή. 

Η σύνθεση της κυβέρνησης είναι απόλυτη αρμοδιότητα του εντολοδόχου. Έτερον εκάτερον,λοιπόν. Οι Ανεξάρτητοι Έλληνες δήλωσαν ότι στηρίζουν την πρωθυπουργία του αρχηγού του ισχυρότερου κόμματος. Η σύνθεση της κυβέρνησης προφανώς προέκυψε ύστερα από διαπραγματεύσεις.

Αργότερα, στη Βουλή, μπορεί να υπερψηφίσουν ή να δώσουν στήριξη δια της αποχής σε οποιαδήποτε κυβέρνηση (και μονοκομματική) και άλλα κόμματα. Δεν απαγορεύεται, προφανώς.

Edit: Κατάλαβα τώρα και πού είναι η ασάφεια στην αρχική μου απάντηση. Ως κυβέρνηση συνεργασίας εννοούσα κυβέρνηση με συνεργασία δύο και άνω κομμάτων, όχι με υποχρεωτικά μεικτή σύνθεση.


----------



## SBE (Jan 27, 2015)

Κι ενώ ήμουνα έτοιμη να πω του Νίκελ ότι κάπου τα είχα ξαναδιαβάσει αυτά, χτες νομίζω, τουλάχιστον έμαθα και κάτι που δεν ήξερα, ότι θα έχουμε κυβερνητικό εκπρόσωπο τον τυπο που δεν ξέρει απο social media- όχι πως αυτό στην Ελλάδα είναι μειονέκτημα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Edit: Κατάλαβα τώρα και πού είναι η ασάφεια στην αρχική μου απάντηση. Ως κυβέρνηση συνεργασίας εννοούσα κυβέρνηση με συνεργασία δύο και άνω κομμάτων, όχι με υποχρεωτικά μεικτή σύνθεση.


Νόμιζα ότι το τόσο τονισμένο "μονοκομματική" που επανέλαβε θα αρκούσε να δώσει το στίγμα της δικής μου ένστασης.

ΥΓ Για τα διαδικαστικά, αναγκαστικά τα έμαθα κι εγώ εδώ και κάποιες μέρες· το λάθος μου στο #27 ήταν ότι δεν ανέλυσα παραπάνω ότι εννοούσα κυβέρνηση Σύριζα (μόνο) με δηλωμένη στήριξη από τουλάχιστον άλλο ένα (και μη-ακροδεξιό) κόμμα. Ή, τέλος πάντων, νόμιζα ότι τα είχα γράψει αρκετά ξεκάθαρα (αλλά διαψεύστηκα).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2015)

SBE said:


> Κι ενώ ήμουνα έτοιμη να πω του Νίκελ ότι κάπου τα είχα ξαναδιαβάσει αυτά.


Πιθανόν εννοείς πως τα νικέλεια τα είχες διαβάσει εδώ: http://pitsirikos.net/2015/01/ρεαλισμός-τσίπρας-καμμένος/  (πλην της νικέλειας θέσης περί Ποταμιού)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2015)

Συνήθως τέτοιες στηρίξεις δεν παρέχονται δωρεάν...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Συνήθως τέτοιες στηρίξεις δεν παρέχονται δωρεάν...


Αυτό δεν θα το μάθουμε ποτέ, διότι όταν τα συμφωνείς όλα μέσα σε μια ώρα, σημαίνει πως έχει προηγηθεί συνεννόηση για τη συγκεκριμένη επιλογή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2015)

Είπα ότι δεν θέλω να συζητήσω πολιτικά, αλλά πες μου γιατί θεωρείς ασύμβατες λογικά τις επόμενες δύο προτάσεις:

Συνήθως τέτοιες στηρίξεις δεν παρέχονται δωρεάν.
_και_
Έχει προηγηθεί συνεννόηση για τη συγκεκριμένη επιλογή.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είπα ότι δεν θέλω να συζητήσω πολιτικά, αλλά πες μου γιατί θεωρείς ασύμβατες λογικά τις επόμενες δύο προτάσεις:
> 
> Συνήθως τέτοιες στηρίξεις δεν παρέχονται δωρεάν.
> _και_
> Έχει προηγηθεί συνεννόηση για τη συγκεκριμένη επιλογή.


Κτγμ δεν είναι ασύμβατες λογικά (πώς θα μπορούσαν, άλλωστε!), αλλά ασύμβατες πολιτικά όταν το κόμμα που έχει τον κύριο ρόλο ανήκει στη ριζοσπαστική αριστερά και θέλει η διακυβέρνησή του να αποτελέσει πρότυπο «για πρώτη φορά Αριστερής» κυβέρνησης, και ο στηρίζων στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι ακροδεξιός (μεταξύ άλλων).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2015)

Από όσα έχω διαβάσει, οι αρμόδιοι έκριναν ότι αυτές οι ενστάσεις δεν ισχύουν για διάφορους δημόσια διατυπωμένους λόγους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 27, 2015)

Όποια κι αν είναι πάντως η σύνθεση της κυβέρνησης κι ό,τι κι αν πιστεύει ο καθένας για τα μέλη της, αυτό που είναι λογικό κι ορθό είναι να ευχηθούμε όλοι να είναι μια επιτυχημένη κυβέρνηση. Αυτό θα έπρεπε να είναι αυτονόητο, αλλά για κάποια πρόσωπα της απερχόμενης κυβέρνησης δεν το βλέπω να είναι και πολύ. Δεν θα με άφηνε έκπληκτο το ενδεχόμενο ο Σαμαράς να μην ψηφίσει για ΠτΔ, ακόμα και το ενδεχόμενο να πείσει τους βουλευτές του να μην ψηφίσουν. Δεν νομίζω ότι είχαμε ποτέ πιο μικροπρεπή πρωθυπουργό.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2015)

Εντελώς γελοία είναι η συζήτηση για τον Κώστα Καραμανλή στη θέση του προέδρου. Μάλλον θέλουν να εκνευρίσουν τους Πασόκους.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 27, 2015)

Όπως έγραφε και ο Βουλαρίνος στο φ/β: έναν εργατικό άνθρωπο βρήκαν και βάλθηκαν να τον πεθάνουν στη δουλειά


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 27, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Όπως έγραφε και ο Βουλαρίνος στο φ/β: έναν εργατικό άνθρωπο βρήκαν και βάλθηκαν να τον πεθάνουν στη δουλειά


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 27, 2015)

Πρόσεχε τι διαβάζεις, Ζαζ... ;) 

Δεν νομίζω ότι στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν ξέρουν τι είναι ή, κυριότερα, τι ήταν ο Καμμένος. Ας ήθελε το ΚΚΕ να κυβερνήσει ή να συναινέσει για μια φορά στη ζωή του, για να είχαμε μια φορά Αριστερά αυθεντική. Αλλά δεν... Επομένως, τι ήταν το πιο συνετό, που λέει και ο νίκελ, να μην κυβερνήσει καθόλου το 36%, αλλά πάλι το 4% του ΠΑΣΟΚ (όπως στις προηγούμενες εκλογές) ή να κάνει αυτή τη συγκυβέρνηση; 

Επαναλαμβάνω, όμως, το ζουμί. Δεν αγιοποιήθηκε κανένας Καμμένος, εκτός αν μας καθορίζουν τα ΜΜΕ την άποψη. Κάνας καμένος στην ιστορία της εκκλησίας ίσως και να αγιοποιήθηκε... :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2015)

Καταργείται… Καταργούνται… Επιστρέφουν… Επαναπροσλαμβάνονται… 

Επιστροφή στο status quo ante συνεπάγονται οι αλλαγές που προβλέπει το πρόγραμμα του Σύριζα, και ο αναπληρωτής υπουργός παιδείας Τάσος Κουράκης δήλωσε ότι θα τηρηθούν όλες οι δεσμεύσεις. Αν δεν είχατε διαβάσει το πρόγραμμα του Σύριζα ή νομίζατε πως θα ακολουθούσε kolotoumba, διαβάστε εδώ τις αλλαγές. Εγώ δεν ξέρω αν είναι για καλύτερο ή για χειρότερο, αλλά χάρηκα με το τελευταίο που διάβασα:

Θα καταργηθεί το ένα σύγγραμμα στα πανεπιστήμια και οι φοιτητές θα έχουν πρόσβαση με αξιόπιστο τρόπο στις «ηλεκτρονικές βιβλιοθήκες».

Αυτό μάλιστα: ταιριάζει σε χτίστες και όχι σε γκρεμιστές.


----------



## SBE (Jan 28, 2015)

Μάλλον δεν έχουν καταλάβει οι φοιτητές ότι με το ένα σύγγραμμα είναι πιο εύκολες οι εξετάσεις. Όταν το καταλάβουν, θα περιμένω καταλήψεις. :lol:
Και παρεμπιπτόντως, έχω σπουδάσει σε τέσσερα πανεπιστήμια, συμπεριλαμβάνομένου και κάποιου που είναι σχεδόν πάντα πρώτο στις διεθνείς κατατάξεις και δεν εφαρμοζόταν σε κανένα η μέθοδος μηδέν σύγγραμμα, ψάξτε στη βιβλιοθήκη. Μας έδιναν μια λίστα με βιβλία αν θέλαμε να τα διαβάσουμε και κρατάγαμε σημειώσεις στο μάθημα ή ανέβαζε ο καθηγητής το αρχείο με το μάθημα της εβδομάδας στο Moodle και δεν χρειαζόταν να κρατάς σημειώσεις ΚΑΙ μας το έδιναν και τυπωμένο. Στις εξετάσεις φυσικά τις σημειώσεις διαβάζεις, όχι τη λίστα με τα βιβλία - αυτό είναι απαράβατος κανόνας. Δεδομένου ότι τα περισσότερα συγγράμματα ήταν απλώς οι σημειώσεις του μαθήματος τυπωμένες και δεμένες, μια από τα ίδια είναι το αποτέλεσμα για τους φοιτητές και τη μάθηση. Η μόνη διαφορά που βλέπω είναι ότι δεν θα έχουν πλέον λόγο ύπαρξης οι εκδοτικοί οίκοι που τυπώνουν τα βιβλία αυτά και δεν θα παίρνουν έξτρα χρήματα για το συγγραφικό τους έργο οι καθηγητές. Οι οποίοι θα αρχίσουν να τσιρίζουν ότι τους έχει κοπεί ο μισθός και χάνουν και τα τυχερά, και απλώς θα τους τα δώσουν αυτά τα λεφτά σαν επίδομα πανεπιστημιακού έργου ή κάτι άλλο τέτοιο, για να σταματήσουν να φωνάζουν. 

Τώρα για τις εξετάσεις στο λύκειο και τις τράπεζες θεμάτων κλπ δεν έχω ιδέα τί είναι καν, οπότε δεν μπορώ να σχολιάσω. Απλά κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να καταλάβουμε στην Ελλάδα ότι δεν είναι δυνατό κάθε κυβέρνηση να αλλάζει το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα. Μικροαλλαγές ναι, αλλά αλλαγές για τις αλλαγές, για να λέμε ότι κάναμε έργο είναι βλακείες. Ομοίως, το πιο εύκολο είναι να πεις ότι θα ξαναγραφτούν όλα τα βιβλία από την αρχή. Να μπει ένας απαράβατος κανόνας που να λέει ότι κάθε Χ χρόνια, ας πούμε 3-4 αναθεωρούμε τα βιβλία κι άμα είναι ακόμα επίκαιρα τα αφήνουμε και αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι τα αλλάζουμε. 

Άλλο που μου ακούγεται τυπικά ελληνικό: οι μετεγγραφές θα διευκολύνονται. Όταν μπήκα εγώ πανεπιστήμιο είχαν απαγορευτεί ήδη δια ροπάλου οι μεταγραφές. Με αποτέλεσμα να πάρουν μεταγραφή από τη σχολή μου 120 αμέσως και καμιά εικοσαριά στο τέλος του πρώτου έτους. Όλοι ήταν με αδέρφια στο ΕΜΠ, καρκινοπαθείς, ανάπηροι κλπ. Ή απλώς είχαν γερό δόντι στο πανεπιστήμιο. Αναρωτιέμαι πόσο διαφορετικά θα ήταν αν οι μεταγραφές διευκολύνονταν. Θα είχαν μεταγραφεί κι οι 220 εισαχθέντες;

Επαναπροσλαμβάνονται οι καθηγητές που καταργήθηκε η ειδικότητά τους. Και σε ποιές ειδικότητες θα επαναπροσληφθούν;

Κι ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τί στο καλό σημαίνει το ακόλουθο: Στην Γ' Λυκείου θα διευρυνθούν τα επιστημονικά πεδία, έτσι ώστε να δοθούν περισσότερες ευκαιρίες για σπουδές στους υποψηφίους σε τμήματα που είναι κοντά στην περιοχή κατοικίας τους.
Αν κάποιος θέλει να σπουδάσει ιατρική κοντά στην περιοχή κατοικίας του, δεν εξυπηρετείται με τα τωρινά επιστημονικά πεδία της Γ' λυκείου; Κάτι άλλο νομίζω ήθελε να πει. 

ΥΓ Σήμερα το πρωί με έπρηξε φίλος για το πόσο ευχάριστο είναι το ότι έχουν αναλάβει νέοι ηλικιακά άνθρωποι- το οποίο προσωπικά με ενοχλεί από τότε που πέρασα μια κάποια ηλικία, γιατί μου ακούγεται σα να λέμε ότι περνάς στην αχρηστία- ενώ σου μένουν ακόμα 20-25 χρόνια για τη σύνταξη και καμιά σαρανταριά μέχρι να πεθάνεις. Εντούτοις με ικανοποίηση βλέπω ότι ο νέος υπουργός παιδείας δεν ανήκει σε αυτή την κατηγορία, είναι πιο κοντά στα περήφανα γηρατειά παρά στη μαθητιώσα νεολαία, παρόλο το νεανικό λουκ, έτσι για να ανασάνουμε κι εμείς οι μεγαλύτεροι που ελπίζουμε στα επόμενα είκοσι χρονια να έχουμε αποφασίσει τί θέλουμε να κάνουμε όταν θα μεγαλώσουμε.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> Πρόσεχε τι διαβάζεις, Ζαζ... ;)
> 
> Δεν νομίζω ότι στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν ξέρουν τι είναι ή, κυριότερα, τι ήταν ο Καμμένος. Ας ήθελε το ΚΚΕ να κυβερνήσει ή να συναινέσει για μια φορά στη ζωή του, για να είχαμε μια φορά Αριστερά αυθεντική. Αλλά δεν... Επομένως, τι ήταν το πιο συνετό, που λέει και ο νίκελ, να μην κυβερνήσει καθόλου το 36%, αλλά πάλι το 4% του ΠΑΣΟΚ (όπως στις προηγούμενες εκλογές) ή να κάνει αυτή τη συγκυβέρνηση;
> 
> Επαναλαμβάνω, όμως, το ζουμί. Δεν αγιοποιήθηκε κανένας Καμμένος, εκτός αν μας καθορίζουν τα ΜΜΕ την άποψη.


Δεν κατάλαβα αυτό με το τι να διαβάζω. :s

Αλλά νομίζω ήμουν πολύ σαφής όσον αφορά το θέμα των Ανέλ: Δεν ασχολήθηκα με το ποιες ήταν οι άλλες επιλογές ή αν η λύση αυτή ήταν η πλέον ενδεδειγμένη ή πολιτικά συνετή ή ό,τι άλλο — αυτά τα θέματα τα άνοιξαν αργότερα άλλοι, νομίζοντας ενδεχομένως ότι έτσι ίσως και να διακιολογείται αυτό που παρατήρησα εγώ.

Το οποίο είναι —κι όποιος βλέπει κοινωνικά δίκτυα δεν μπορεί να μην το παρατηρήσει— ότι πέρα από ελάχιστους μουδιασμένους ή εσωτερικά συνεπείς *η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των συνειδητοποιημένων Συριζαίων αγιογραφεί και αγιοκατατάσσει Ανέλ και Καμμένο*. Αυτό μου έκανε εντύπωση, αυτό σχολίασα. Αν ήθελαν ρεαλπολιτίκ και τέχνη του εφικτού, ας είχαν τα κοχόνες να πουν ότι ναι, είναι ακροδεξιός αλλά μας ενδιαφέρει η εθνική αποστολή. Όχι και να μας λένε ότι είναι ο καλύτερος που υπάρχει και γαργάρα όλα τ' άλλα, ΡαχηλΜάκρη-style.

Κι ακόμα περιμένω να δω τι θα πει ο εν λόγω πολιτικός αρχηγός και η Μακρή για την Ημέρα Μνήμης του Ολοκαυτώματος.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Το οποίο είναι —κι όποιος βλέπει κοινωνικά δίκτυα δεν μπορεί να μην το παρατηρήσει— ότι πέρα από ελάχιστους μουδιασμένους ή εσωτερικά συνεπείς *η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των συνειδητοποιημένων Συριζαίων αγιογραφεί και αγιοκατατάσσει Ανέλ και Καμμένο*. Αυτό μου έκανε εντύπωση, αυτό σχολίασα. Αν ήθελαν ρεαλπολιτίκ και τέχνη του εφικτού, ας είχαν τα κοχόνες να πουν ότι ναι, είναι ακροδεξιός αλλά μας ενδιαφέρει η εθνική αποστολή. Όχι και να μας λένε ότι είναι ο καλύτερος που υπάρχει και γαργάρα όλα τ' άλλα, ΡαχηλΜάκρη-style.


Ακριβώς. Τα επιχειρήματα ωστόσο αναλώνονται σε «υπάρχουν και αλλού φασίστες, οι δικοί μας όμως είναι οι καλύτεροι».

Εκτός από αυτό, εμένα με ανησυχεί η υπερεθνικιστική στροφή που φαίνεται να πήραμε σε ένα βράδυ στα εθνικά θέματα. Ο Κοτζιάς αποφάσισε, με τη στήριξη του Μαξίμου, να μας προσδέσει στο άρμα μιας καταρρέουσας Ρωσίας, η οποία όχι μόνο διέπεται από απολυταρχισμό και απόλυτη διαφθορά (δολοφονίες δημοσιογράφων, αρπαγές περιουσιών αντιφρονούντων και τέτοια) αλλά καταρρέει και οικονομικά μετά την πτώση της τιμής του πετρελαίου και τις ευρωπαϊκές κυρώσεις. 

Και αναρωτιέμαι: αν γίνει θερμό επεισόδιο, θα έχουν ο Κοτζιάς και ο Καμμένος την ψυχραιμία να το διαχειριστούν; Και αν όχι, από τη στιγμή που θέλουν να κόψουν τους δεσμούς με την ΕΕ και το ΝΑΤΟ, ποιος θα έρθει να μας στηρίξει, ο Πούτιν που έτσι όπως πάει δε θα έχει λεφτά να ταΐσει ούτε το λαό του;

Γιατί στη ζοφερή αυτή περίπτωση, βλέπω κυβέρνηση ΧΑ, που δεν θα την έχει ψηφίσει μόλις 1 στους 3 Έλληνες, όπως αυτήν που έχουμε τώρα, αλλά πολλοί περισσότεροι.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> Επομένως, τι ήταν το πιο συνετό, που λέει και ο νίκελ, να μην κυβερνήσει καθόλου το 36%, αλλά πάλι το 4% του ΠΑΣΟΚ (όπως στις προηγούμενες εκλογές) ή να κάνει αυτή τη συγκυβέρνηση;


Για να υπάρχουν και τα ποσοστά: στις εκλογές Ιουνίου του 2012, είχαμε
ΝΔ 29,66 %
ΠΑΣΟΚ 12,28 %

*Σύνολο 41,94%*

Στις εκλογές Ιανουαρίου 2015 έχουμε
ΣΥΡΙΖΑ 36,34 %
ΑΝΕΛ 4,75 %

*Σύνολο 41,09%*

Επομένως, οι δύο κυβερνήσεις έχουν σχεδόν τα ίδια ποσοστά στο σύνολό τους. Η προηγούμενη όμως ήταν χούντα και τέτοια. Αυτή εδώ φαντάζομαι ότι δεν είναι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Για να υπάρχουν και τα ποσοστά: στις εκλογές Ιουνίου του 2012, είχαμε
> ΝΔ 29,66 %
> ΠΑΣΟΚ 12,28 %
> 
> ...



Διαδικαστικά και για την ακρίβεια, Παλ Αύρα, η κυβέρνηση που αναφέρεις είναι η απελθούσα, δεύτερη κυβέρνηση Σαμαρά (του Ιουνίου 2013, η μετα-ερτική, ας πούμε). Η κυβέρνηση του Ιουνίου 2012, η τρικομματική είχε τα εξής εκλογικά ποσοστά:

ΝΔ 29,66 %
ΠΑΣΟΚ 12,28 %
Δημάρ 6,25%

*Σύνολο 48,19%*

Από την άλλη, διαδικαστικά πάντα, στις πρόσφατες εκλογές τα αντιμνημονιακά και αντιευρωπαϊκά κόμματα ξεπέρασαν χαλαρά το 50% (ναι, μετράω και τις ψήφους της ΧΑ, νομίζω ότι αυτό το θέμα έχει λήξει μετά την πρόσφατη διαδικασία εκλογής ΠτΔ). Αντίθετα, τα σαφώς τοποθετημένα φιλοευρωπαϊκά και φιλομνημονιακά κυμάνθηκαν περί το 40% (δεν ξέρω πού να κατατάξω ακριβώς το ΚιΔηΣΟ).


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2015)

Δεν το έχω αναφέρει, αλλά οπωσδήποτε έχω θετική γνώμη για τη χτεσινή (και προχτεσινή) πολιτική ορκωμοσία. 

Έχω επίσης θετική προσωπική γνώμη για πολλά από τα μέλη της νέας κυβέρνησης, αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να μην εντυπωσιαστώ από τα ονόματα ή τις καλές προθέσεις. Θα κριθούν όλοι από τον τρόπο που θα φέρουν στον τόπο ανακούφιση, σταθερότητα, διαφάνεια, αξιοκρατία, παραγωγικό κέφι. 

Έγινε ήδη αναφορά στη μικρόψυχη συμπεριφορά του κ. Σαμαρά στην παράδοση του Μαξίμου. Ο τόπος χρειάζεται ηρεμία και, επειδή πολλές από τις αποφάσεις της νέας κυβέρνησης θα εκνευρίσουν διάφορους, θα προκαλέσει σύγχυση μια μικρόψυχη αντιπολιτευτική τακτική που θα τα θεωρεί όλα στραβά. Θα γίνει έτσι δύσκολο να καταλάβουμε ποια είναι τα σοβαρά λάθη και ποια απλά προβλήματα βηματισμού και προσαρμογής μιας κυβέρνησης άμαθης στα τερτίπια της κρατικής διοίκησης.


----------



## SBE (Jan 28, 2015)

Περί Ρωσσίας: πολύ βιαστική κίνηση και για ζήτημα επουσιώδες το οποίο θα πέρναγε στα ψιλά αν δεν γινόταν η σχετική ανακοίνωση. 
Αν ο σκοπός της νέας κυβέρνησης είναι να ευθυγραμμιστεί με τον Πούτιν, μπορεί να το κάνει από αύριο- μεθαύριο, δε χρειαζόταν πριν καλά καλά καθίσει στην καρέκλα. Επιπλέον, τις αποφάσεις της ΕΕ τις παίρνουν οι εκπρόσωποι των χωρών, άρα και δικός μας εκπρόσωπος συμμετείχε στην απόφαση. 

Τώρα, σε αυτό που λες Νίκελ περί μικρόψυχης αντιπολιτευτικής τακτικής που δεν θα ήθελες να δεις: γιατί, μέχρι τώρα η αντιπολιτευτική τακτική του νυν κυβερνώντος κόμματος ήταν μεγαλόψυχη, παρόλο που η χώρα πέρναγε εξαιρετικά δύσκολες στιγμές; 
Συμφωνώ ότι κάποιος πρέπει να κάνει την αρχή σ'αυτή τη χώρα και να πει ότι τέρμα, δεν κάνουμε αντιπολίτευση για την αντιπολίτευση, κι οποιανού δε του αρέσει να κόψει το λαιμό του. Αλλά θα ήθελα πραγματικά να δω κάποια φορά αυτή η συναίνεση να ξεκινάει από τα αριστερά, όχι από τα δεξιά.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 28, 2015)

> Επομένως, οι δύο κυβερνήσεις έχουν σχεδόν τα ίδια ποσοστά στο σύνολό τους. Η προηγούμενη όμως ήταν χούντα και τέτοια. Αυτή εδώ φαντάζομαι ότι δεν είναι.



Παλάβρα, νομίζω πως αυτές εδώ οι φράσεις σου αντιτίθενται στον σκοπό του νήματος και εκφράζουν με ειρωνεία μια εντελώς προσωπική γνώμη. Καταλαβαίνω την πικρία σου για το αποτέλεσμα των εκλογών, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι άξιζα τέτοια απάντηση. 

4 έχει τώρα, 12 είχε τότε το ΠΑΣΟΚ. Δεν παύει να ήταν ένα κόμμα που συν-κυβέρνησε με τόσο αυταρχισμό σαν να είχε το 49% του '81 (αν δεν τα λέω σωστά, βάλε μου πάλι τα ποσοστά). Το ίδιο ΔΕΝ πρέπει να κάνει ο Καμμένος τώρα. Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, δεν υπάρχουν αυτοδυναμίες πλέον, επομένως καλώς ή κακώς πρέπει να βρεις κάποιον να συμμαχήσεις. Μακάρι να ήταν πιο αρεστός ο εταίρος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ή πιο συμβατός, αν θέλετε, αλλά δεν υπήρχε απ' ό,τι φαίνεται. 

Συμπερασματικά, αγαπητή Παλάβρα, μπορεί να μας χωρίζουν πολλά, αλλά ένα επίπεδο πολιτισμού μπορούμε να κρατήσουμε, αν θέλεις. ;)


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2015)

SBE said:


> Τώρα, σε αυτό που λες Νίκελ περί μικρόψυχης αντιπολιτευτικής τακτικής που δεν θα ήθελες να δεις: γιατί, μέχρι τώρα η αντιπολιτευτική τακτική του νυν κυβερνώντος κόμματος ήταν μεγαλόψυχη, παρόλο που η χώρα πέρναγε εξαιρετικά δύσκολες στιγμές;



Σιχάθηκα όσο τις χειρότερες αμαρτίες μου αυτό το είδος της τοξικής, καθολικής, αντιμνημονιακής αντιπολίτευσης και δεν το έκρυψα. Η καθολική αντίδραση σε κάθε μέτρο δεν βοήθησε να θετικοποιηθούν τα σωστά μέτρα των μνημονίων. Ταυτόχρονα η τότε αντιπολίτευση αναλάμβανε δεσμεύσεις τις οποίες ελπίζω να μην μπει στον πειρασμό να τηρήσει στο σύνολό τους. Η επιστροφή στο 2009 ή στο 2010 θα είναι επιστροφή σε χρονιές εξαιρετικά προβληματικές.

Ε, δεν θέλω να περάσουμε σε μια εικόνα ίδια αν και αντεστραμμένη. Από τα κόμματα του κέντρου τουλάχιστον θα ήθελα να δω καλύτερη ποιότητα αντιπολίτευσης. Οι ίδιοι θα είναι οι πρώτοι κερδισμένοι, εκτός από τη χώρα.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> Παλάβρα, νομίζω πως αυτές εδώ οι φράσεις σου αντιτίθενται στον σκοπό του νήματος και εκφράζουν με ειρωνεία μια εντελώς προσωπική γνώμη. Καταλαβαίνω την πικρία σου για το αποτέλεσμα των εκλογών, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι άξιζα τέτοια απάντηση.
> 
> 4 έχει τώρα, 12 είχε τότε το ΠΑΣΟΚ. Δεν παύει να ήταν ένα κόμμα που συν-κυβέρνησε με τόσο αυταρχισμό σαν να είχε το 49% του '81 (αν δεν τα λέω σωστά, βάλε μου πάλι τα ποσοστά). Το ίδιο ΔΕΝ πρέπει να κάνει ο Καμμένος τώρα. Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, δεν υπάρχουν αυτοδυναμίες πλέον, επομένως καλώς ή κακώς πρέπει να βρεις κάποιον να συμμαχήσεις. Μακάρι να ήταν πιο αρεστός ο εταίρος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ή πιο συμβατός, αν θέλετε, αλλά δεν υπήρχε απ' ό,τι φαίνεται.
> 
> Συμπερασματικά, αγαπητή Παλάβρα, μπορεί να μας χωρίζουν πολλά, αλλά ένα επίπεδο πολιτισμού μπορούμε να κρατήσουμε, αν θέλεις. ;)


Πολύ χαίρομαι, αγαπητέ Αζιμούθιε, που δεν συγκαταλέγεσαι σε όσους θεωρούσαν ότι η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση ήταν χούντα. Επομένως δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί παρεξηγήθηκες. Ελπίζω να μην είναι επειδή αμφισβητείς τη γενικώς διαδεδομένη χουντορητορεία για τη συγκυβέρνηση Σαμαρά-Βενιζέλου, με αποκορύφωση το ανιστόρητο «η χούντα δεν τελείωσε το '73».

Κατά τα λοιπά, δεν καταλαβαίνω πού την είδες την πικρία. Τα όσα γράφω παραπάνω ορμώνται κυρίως από το ότι βρέθηκα ξαφνικά να ζω σε μια χώρα όπου ένα κόμμα του 4% παίρνει αποφάσεις για το μέλλον μου χωρίς να με ρωτήσει κανείς.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 28, 2015)

Πολύ μου άρεσε η τοποθέτηση του Βαρουφάκη κατά την παραλαβή. Μένει να δούμε και την πράξη. Μου άρεσε και που βγήκαν τα κάγκελα από τη βουλή. Μου άρεσε και ο πολιτικός όρκος. Η συνεργασία με τους ΑΝΕΛ με πίκρανε, αλλά τη βάζω στην άκρη, για την ώρα. Περιμένω να δω.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2015)

Ναι, ο πολιτικός όρκος είναι πολύ σημαντικό βήμα, κι εγώ χάρηκα που το είδα. Πολύ θετικό θα είναι και αυτό, αν γίνει:
Ιθαγένεια στη δεύτερη γενιά μεταναστών της Ελλάδας


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Τα όσα γράφω παραπάνω ορμώνται κυρίως από το ό,τι βρέθηκα ξαφνικά να ζω σε μια χώρα όπου ένα κόμμα του 4% παίρνει αποφάσεις για το μέλλον μου χωρίς να με ρωτήσει κανείς.



Πάντα διαδικαστικά, Παλάβρα, ρωτήθηκες (όπως όλος ο λαός) και απάντησες (όπως και όλος ο λαός) στις προχτεσινές εκλογές. Επίσης, άκουσες δημόσια και επίσημα ποιοι ήταν οι επιθυμητοί εταίροι τού --προεκλογικά (στις δημοσκοπήσεις) και μετεκλογικά (στις κάλπες)-- ισχυρότερου κόμματος και ποιοι οι απολύτως ανεπιθύμητοι. Άκουσες ότι αυτοί οι επιθυμητοί εταίροι είχαν δηλώσει προεκλογικά την απόλυτη άρνησή τους για συνεργασία, οπότε ήξερες ότι η συγκεκριμένη συνεργασία θα ήταν μονόδρομος (εφόσον έβγαινε αριθμητικά). Δεν έχει σημασία τι κατάλαβες και τι απάντησες εσύ ατομικά, σημασία έχει τι κατάλαβε και απάντησε η πλειοψηφία των ψηφοφόρων.

Διαδικαστικά, πάντα.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2015)

Χεχεχεχε, διαδικαστικά διαδικαστικά, σε κατάφερα :) Δίκιο έχεις, φυσικά. Το θέμα είναι, το πίστευαν οι ψηφοφόροι ότι θα συνεργαστεί με τους ΑνΕλ, ή έλεγαν «έλα μωρέ, θα δούμε;» Γιατί αν το πίστευαν, τότε ήταν συνειδητή η συνεπιλογή του Καμμένου για κυβέρνηση που σημαίνει ότι γενικώς κάτι δεν έχω καταλάβει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2015)

Διαδικαστικά, απλή αναλογική (όπως το σύστημα που σχεδόν έχουμε) και συνεργασίες σημαίνει ότι είτε επιλέγεις τον δρόμο του απομονωτισμού, είτε είσαι απόβλητος, είτε παίζεις με ιδεολογικά συγγενείς παρατάξεις με ελευθερία επιλογών αλλά και με αλληλοκατανόηση στις κόκκινες γραμμές του άλλου. 

Διαδικαστικά, επίσης, αν έχεις ξεκαθαρίσει εκ των προτέρων ότι από τα άλλα πέντε παιδάκια στην παιδική χαρά δεν θέλεις να βλέπεις ούτε ζωγραφιστά τα δύο, φοβάσαι ότι το τρίτο είναι μικρός μούργος και θέλεις να παίξεις με το τέταρτο που δεν παίζει όμως με κανένα παιδάκι, τι σου μένει δηλαδή πέρα από το έκτο (συγγνώμη, το πέμπτο);


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2015)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 28, 2015)

Διαδικαστικά πάντα [γιατί δεν την κάνουμε λέξη του νήματος; Μ' αρέσει!] αν ψήφιζαν περισσότεροι, δεν θα είχε ανάγκη τέτοιες συνεργασίες. 

Και +1 στον δόκτορα για τα παραδείγματά του... :)


Παλ, κατανοώ και συμμερίζομαι αυτά που λες για τον Καμμένο. Όμως αν πας και στην προηγούμενη συγκυβέρνηση, θα δεις πράματα και θάματα που θα σε έκαναν να τρέχεις μακριά πιο γρήγορα απ' ό,τι μάλλον τρέχεις τώρα... :twit:


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2015)

Το άκουσα χτες αυτό το επιχείρημα, ωστόσο αν ψήφιζαν περισσότεροι είναι εξίσου πιθανό να ψήφιζαν ΧΑ, Ποτάμι, άκυρο, λευκό, ΝΔ ή ΠΑΣΟΚ. Το ότι κάποιος βαριέται να πάει να ψηφίσει ή απαξιώνει γενικά το σύστημα δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι είναι ψηφοφόρος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.


----------



## SBE (Jan 28, 2015)

> Σιχάθηκα όσο τις χειρότερες αμαρτίες μου αυτό το είδος της τοξικής, καθολικής, αντιμνημονιακής αντιπολίτευσης και δεν το έκρυψα.



Ναι, αλλά αυτό σε πάει από μικροκόμμα σε κυβέρνηση. 
Μ' άλλα λόγια μπορεί εσύ κι εγώ να θέλουμε σοβαρότητα στην αντιπολίτευση αλλά οι πιο πολλοί οπαδοί έχουν συνδέσει τη σοβαρότητα με την αδυναμία. Όσο ο Έλληνας συνεχίζει να θεωρεί την πολιτική ποδόσφαιρο, είναι πολύ μεγάλο το ρίσκο της πολιτισμένης συμπεριφοράς. 
Και επαναλαμβάνω, μόνο όσες φορές έχει βρεθεί η ΝΔ αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση έχω δει να ζητάνε οι συνήθεις ύποπτοι ήπια αντιπολίτευση συναινετικών τόνων. Ενώ όσες φορές βρισκόταν το ΠΑΣΟΚ στην αντιπολίτευση καιγόταν η χώρα, τακτική που υιοθέτησε και συνέχισε και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. 



> Ταυτόχρονα η τότε αντιπολίτευση αναλάμβανε δεσμεύσεις τις οποίες ελπίζω να μην μπει στον πειρασμό να τηρήσει στο σύνολό τους. Η επιστροφή στο 2009 ή στο 2010 θα είναι επιστροφή σε χρονιές εξαιρετικά προβληματικές.



Εγώ πάντως πήρα της μαμάς μου δώρο καινούργιο πορτοφόλι για να βάλει τα χρήματα που θα της επιστραφούν από τη σύνταξή της που θα επιστρέψει στα επίπεδα του 2009. :lol:



> Ε, δεν θέλω να περάσουμε σε μια εικόνα ίδια αν και αντεστραμμένη. Από τα κόμματα του κέντρου τουλάχιστον θα ήθελα να δω καλύτερη ποιότητα αντιπολίτευσης. Οι ίδιοι θα είναι οι πρώτοι κερδισμένοι, εκτός από τη χώρα.



Όχι, δεν θα είναι κερδισμένοι για τους λόγους που ανέφερα παραπάνω: οι οπαδοί θα τους περάσουν για αδύναμους και θα αρχίσουν να τους εγκαταλείπουν.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2015)

Πάντως και ο Σαμαράς επί Ζαππείων ήταν κακή αντιπολίτευση: όχι μόνο ήταν λαϊκιστής, αλλά ανέβασε και τους ψηφοφόρους στα κάγκελα, με τα γνωστά αποτελέσματα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Διαδικαστικά, επίσης, αν έχεις ξεκαθαρίσει εκ των προτέρων ότι από τα άλλα πέντε παιδάκια στην παιδική χαρά δεν θέλεις να βλέπεις ούτε ζωγραφιστά τα δύο, φοβάσαι ότι το τρίτο είναι μικρός μούργος και θέλεις να παίξεις με το τέταρτο που δεν παίζει όμως με κανένα παιδάκι, τι σου μένει δηλαδή πέρα από το έκτο (συγγνώμη, το πέμπτο);


Κι αν το παιδάκι αυτό έχει δώσει δείγματα ότι πιθανόν να είναι ημιπαράφρον, του δίνεις κι ένα οπλοστάσιο να δεις τι θα γίνει. :)




azimuthios said:


> Όμως αν πας και στην προηγούμενη συγκυβέρνηση, θα δεις πράματα και θάματα που θα σε έκαναν να τρέχεις μακριά πιο γρήγορα απ' ό,τι μάλλον τρέχεις τώρα...


Η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση ΔΕΝ ήταν «πρώτη φορά Αριστερά».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Κι αν το παιδάκι αυτό έχει δώσει δείγματα ότι πιθανόν να είναι ημιπαράφρον, του δίνεις κι ένα οπλοστάσιο να δεις τι θα γίνει. :)


Αυτό, το συζητήσαμε ήδη (37-41). Στο διαδικαστικό του μέρος, πάντα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό, το συζητήσαμε ήδη (37-41). Στο διαδικαστικό του μέρος, πάντα.


Άντε πάλι: Τι σημασία έχει αν του το δίνεις πριν αρχίσει το πάρτι ή αφότου;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2015)

Μα σου είπα, Ζαζ, δεν θέλω να συζητήσω πολιτικά.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2015)

SBE said:


> Εγώ πάντως πήρα της μαμάς μου δώρο καινούργιο πορτοφόλι για να βάλει τα χρήματα που θα της επιστραφούν από τη σύνταξή της που θα επιστρέψει στα επίπεδα του 2009. :lol:



Περιμένουμε να ακούσουμε τις προγραμματικές, να δούμε τα πρώτα νομοσχέδια, να δώσουμε στους υπουργούς την ευκαιρία να μελετήσουν και κανένα νούμερο. Προς το παρόν, οι τροϊκανοί ακούνε τους υπουργούς να μιλάνε σαν να είναι ακόμα στα προεκλογικά μπαλκόνια και αναρωτιούνται μήπως η κυβέρνηση έχει ανακαλύψει χρυσωρυχεία και μας τα κρύβει. Η λογική λέει ότι πρώτα δημιουργείς πλούτο και μετά τον μοιράζεις. Είχα πει το 2010 ότι η τρόικα επιδιώκει σε τρία χρόνια να διορθώσει τα λάθη τριάντα χρόνων. Αυτοί εδώ τώρα φαίνεται να θέλουν μέσα σε λίγες μέρες να πετύχουν κάποιο νέο ρεκόρ, αλλά θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε για να δούμε για ποιο ρεκόρ θα μας γράψουν στο Γκίνες.


( Μια συλλογική ενημέρωση για εσάς στο Λονδίνο: http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?catid=26516&subid=2&pubid=113444008 )


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 28, 2015)

> Το ότι κάποιος βαριέται να πάει να ψηφίσει ή απαξιώνει γενικά το σύστημα δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι είναι ψηφοφόρος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.



Παλ, δεν εννοούσα αυτό. Ούτε που μου πέρασε από το μυαλό, να πω την αλήθεια. Έκανα μια απλή υπόθεση τύπου: αν υπήρχαν Χ ψηφίσαντες Σύριζα θα έβγαζε αυτοδυναμία. Δεν υπήρχαν και αναγκάστηκε να κάνει αυτό που έκανε. 

Ζαζ, από τις τρεις μέρες κρίνεις μια κυβέρνηση; Εγώ πάλι από τις 1013 και αν...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 28, 2015)

Όλα είναι θέμα οπτικής, Νίκελ. Κατά βάση αυτό που ζήτησε ο Βαρουφάκης είναι ένα νέο New Deal. Για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει να φύγουμε από τη λογική της με κάθε κόστος εξάλειψης του ελλείμματος. Γιατί, δυστυχώς, με τη στείρα λογική της αυστηρής λιτότητας, του μηδενισμού των κρατικών δαπανών, της ιδιωτικοποίησης κάθε υπηρεσίας (ακόμα και παραγωγικής) κοινής ωφέλειας και εθνικού πλούτου, θα καταντήσουμε σαν το γαϊδούρι της παροιμίας, που όταν έμαθε επιτέλους να μην τρώει, πέθανε!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από την άλλη, διαδικαστικά πάντα, στις πρόσφατες εκλογές τα αντιμνημονιακά και αντιευρωπαϊκά κόμματα ξεπέρασαν χαλαρά το 50% (ναι, μετράω και τις ψήφους της ΧΑ, νομίζω ότι αυτό το θέμα έχει λήξει μετά την πρόσφατη διαδικασία εκλογής ΠτΔ).



Η Χρυσή Αυγή συγχαίρει τον Κοτζιά για την στάση του στο θέμα των Ρωσικών κυρώσεων.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2015)

oliver_twisted said:


> Κατά βάση αυτό που ζήτησε ο Βαρουφάκης είναι ένα νέο New Deal.



Αντιλαμβάνομαι αρκετά καλά το οικονομικό επιχείρημα, αν και μπορεί να μας οδηγήσει σε λάθος σκέψεις κάθε σύγκριση με την Αμερική του New Deal ή τη μεταπολεμική Γερμανία. Μια λέξη-κλειδί εδώ είναι η λέξη «ζήτησε». Πρέπει να _διαπραγματευτούμε _καλύτερες λύσεις. Όταν ετοιμάζεσαι για διαπραγμάτευση, είναι λάθος οι πρώτες σου ενέργειες να λένε στην άλλη πλευρά «να πού έχω εγώ γραμμένες τις ως τώρα συμφωνίες». Η επίδειξη απόλυτης περιφρόνησης στη συνέχεια του κράτους δίνει το δικαίωμα στους εταίρους μας να μας περιφρονήσουν κι αυτοί απόλυτα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> Ζαζ, από τις τρεις μέρες κρίνεις μια κυβέρνηση; Εγώ πάλι από τις 1013 και αν...


Δεν νομίζω να έχω γράψει κάτι σχετικά με την κυβέρνηση. Σχολιάζω το πώς περιγράφουν τον εταίρο τους οι περισσότεροι γνήσιοι Συριζαίοι, και το πόσο ασυνεπές μου φαίνεται αυτό.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 28, 2015)

Καλά. Ας δώσουμε πίστωση χρόνου. Περιμένω κι εγώ να δω με μεγάλη αγωνία. Μία ένσταση μόνο. Την περιφρόνηση των εταίρων την έχουμε ήδη φάει στη μάπα, από τη στιγμή που το σύνολο των αποφάσεων λαμβάνεται εξωθεσμικά και μας διαμηνύεται μέσω μέιλ. Τι άλλο περιμένουμε να δούμε;
Στο γενικότερο θέμα, τώρα. Ναι, κι εγώ πικράθηκα για τη συνεργασία με τους ψεκασμένους, δεν την ήθελα καθόλου, και πιστεύω ότι μακροπρόθεσμα μόνο κακό μπορεί να κάνει. Προέχουν όμως ζητήματα άμεσης προτεραιότητας, στο πεδίο της οικονομίας, της εργασίας, της υγείας και της παιδείας. Εκεί θέλω να δω. Και στηρίζω. Εύχομαι ολόψυχα να δούμε αλλαγές προς το καλύτερο. Γιατί πιο κάτω από αυτό που ζούμε τώρα δεν ξέρω αν θα το αντέξουμε.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 28, 2015)

> Η επίδειξη απόλυτης περιφρόνησης στη συνέχεια του κράτους δίνει το δικαίωμα στους εταίρους μας να μας περιφρονήσουν κι αυτοί απόλυτα.



Δεν σε παρακολουθώ εδώ. Όποιο κι αν είναι το κράτος που "συνεχίζεται"; Ό,τι κι αν έκανε; Σωστό ή λάθος; 

Παράδειγμα δόκτορα: είσαι το αδύναμο παιδάκι και έχει συμφωνήσει για σένα το πονηρό παιδάκι που σε εκμεταλλεύεται να δίνει όλο σου το κολατσιό στον νταή της τάξης, με αντάλλαγμα να μη τον δέρνει, αλλά εσένα να σε κάνει ό,τι θέλει. Κάποια στιγμή το πονηρό παιδάκι αποβάλλεται από το σχολείο και στη θέση του έρχεται ένα παιδάκι με λίγο διαφορετικές απόψεις και λέει στον νταή ότι θα του δίνει το μισό κολατσιό, αλλά και δεν θα δέρνει κανέναν. Ο νταής εξοργίζεται και λέει "μα άλλα είχαμε συμφωνήσει με το πονηρό παιδάκι και δεν το δέχομαι". Έχει δικαίωμα το νέο παιδάκι να του πει να πάει να κουρεύεται (μαζί με το χρέος) ή πρέπει να τηρήσει την άδικη συμφωνία του πονηρού παιδακίου;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2015)

oliver_twisted said:


> Ναι, κι εγώ πικράθηκα για τη συνεργασία με τους ψεκασμένους, δεν την ήθελα καθόλου, και πιστεύω ότι μακροπρόθεσμα μόνο κακό μπορεί να κάνει. Προέχουν όμως ζητήματα άμεσης προτεραιότητας, στο πεδίο της οικονομίας, της εργασίας, της υγείας και της παιδείας. Εκεί θέλω να δω. Και στηρίζω. Εύχομαι ολόψυχα να δούμε αλλαγές προς το καλύτερο. Γιατί πιο κάτω από αυτό που ζούμε τώρα δεν ξέρω αν θα το αντέξουμε.


Αυτό που γράφεις είναι απόλυτο θεμιτό και —φυσικά— αποδεκτό. Κανένα πρόβλημα δεν έχω σε αυτό — γι' αυτό και ανέφερα ότι βλέπω κάποιοι είναι κουμπωμένοι και/ή μουδιασμένοι, αλλά φυσικά υπάρχει και η εθνική αποστολή κλπ. *Έχεις δει όμως τι γράφεται στα ΜΚΔ;*


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2015)

Όλι, κι εγώ εύχομαι να πετύχει ο Σύριζα και να μην χειροτερεύσει η κατάσταση, όπως και να μην υπάρξει κάποια άσχημη εξέλιξη για τη χώρα, είτε στο εξωτερικό είτε στο εσωτερικό. 

Όμως, μαζί με την οικονομία, την εργασία, την υγεία και την παιδεία υπάρχουν και τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα: το δικαίωμα να είσαι γκέι και να μη σε λέει «πουσταριό» ο Νικολόπουλος και «αδερφή» ο Καμμένος, το δικαίωμα να είσαι Έλληνας εβραίος και να μην έχεις να αντιμετωπίζεις τη Ραχήλ Μακρή και τον Καμμένο που διαδίδει ψευδώς ότι δεν φορολογείσαι, το δικαίωμα να είσαι μετανάστης και να μη μιλάει ο Καμμένος για συλλήβδην επαναπροωθήσεις (σημερινό), το δικαίωμα να είσαι γυναίκα και να μη σε αντιμετωπίζουν σα μοσχάρι που θα 'ρθει ο ένας να σε πάρει και ο άλλος να σε δώσει. Και προς το παρόν, στον τομέα των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων, τα πράγματα φαίνονται μαύρα κι άραχλα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 28, 2015)

Νικελ, στο άρθρο που παραπέμπεις διαβάζω: Θα καταργηθούν οι φυλακές υψίστης ασφαλείας. 
Όχι πως είχαμε και τίποτα φοβερές και τρομερές φυλακές τύπου Αλκατράζ, αλλά μήπως παραείναι ιδεαλιστής αυτός που το σκέφτηκε; Πού θα κατοικοεδρεύουν δηλαδή οι πολύ επικίνδυνοι κακοποιοί; Ή, γιατί μάλλον γι' αυτούς τα λένε, οι αμετανόητοι τρομοκράτες;


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 28, 2015)

Ξέρεις ότι πιθανόν να έχουν ξεκαθαριστεί κάποια πράγματα, ε Παλ; Ο Τσίπρας είχε πει προεκλογικά ότι όποιος συμπορευτεί μαζί του θα ακολουθήσει το πρόγραμμά του. 
Κι εγώ περιμένω να δω. 

Και το γλωσσικό: μαύρα κι άραχλα ή άραχνα;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 28, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Αυτό που γράφεις είναι απόλυτο θεμιτό και —φυσικά— αποδεκτό. Κανένα πρόβλημα δεν έχω σε αυτό — γι' αυτό και ανέφερα ότι βλέπω κάποιοι είναι κουμπωμένοι και/ή μουδιασμένοι, αλλά φυσικά υπάρχει και η εθνική αποστολή κλπ. *Έχεις δει όμως τι γράφεται στα ΜΚΔ;*


Ζάζ μου, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι έχω δει πολλά πράγματα -γιατί δεν έχω προλάβει- αλλά δεν αμφιβάλλω. Εϊμαστε, άλλωστε, η χώρα της φραπελιάς, του Παΐσιου και της συνωμοσιολογίας. Δεν με εκπλήσσει, δυστυχώς, η όποια τέτοια αντίδραση.

@Παλάβρα. Για τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα ειδικά, νομίζω ότι -παρά τη συμμετοχή του Καμένου- θα είμαστε καλύτερα. Από την πλευρά της καταστολής -τύπου αλωνίζουν οι δελτάδες στα Εξάρχεια μετά την πορεία και σπάνε βιτρίνες καφενείου ως επίδειξη ισχύος- και των φυλακών τύπου Γ, των στρατοπέδων φυλάκισης των μεταναστών -τα αίσχη τύπου Αμυγδαλέζας, από το δόγμα "πατρις-θρησκεία-οικογένεια" του Σαμαρά που μέχρι χτες έλεγε ότι δεν θα μας κατεβάσουν τις εικόνες, θεωρώ ότι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ θα είναι κλάσεις ανώτερος και ότι θα αποτελέσει δικλείδα ασφαλείας έναντι του ψεκασμένου. Αλλιώς είναι για πολλές ντομάτες. Ηλίθιοι, να το πω κομψά, υπάρχουν και στον αριστερό χώρο. Να θυμίσω τις σεξιστικές ηλιθιότητες του Τατσόπουλου. (Έλεος!)


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> Παράδειγμα δόκτορα: είσαι το αδύναμο παιδάκι...



Αν σε βολεύει αυτό το ερμηνευτικό σχήμα (με το οποίο διαφωνώ), η απάντηση είναι ότι το νέο παιδάκι έχει δικαίωμα να πει ό,τι θέλει στον νταή, αρκεί να αντιλαμβάνεται τον κίνδυνο να το καταχερίσει μετά ο νταής.

Αλλά ίσως δεν κατάλαβες τι είπα. Δεν είπα ότι διαφωνώ με τα μέτρα. Διαφωνώ με τον τρόπο σερβιρίσματος. Αν το νέο παιδάκι είναι _υποχρεωμένο_ να _διαπραγματευτεί_ με τον νταή, δεν ξεκινά φτύνοντάς τον.



Ουφ, να ένα πρόβλημα με τα πολιτικά νήματα. Δεν προλαβαίνεις να κάνεις κι άλλα πράγματα.




azimuthios said:


> Και το γλωσσικό: μαύρα κι άραχλα ή άραχνα;



Και τα δύο.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 28, 2015)

nickel said:


> [...] Αν το νέο παιδάκι είναι _υποχρεωμένο_ να _διαπραγματευτεί_ με τον νταή, δεν ξεκινά φτύνοντάς τον.



Χαχαχα! Γι' αυτό είπα ότι μου άρεσε ο Βαρουφάκης στην ομιλία του. Ήταν εξαιρετικός! Με έκανε σχεδόν να πιστέψω πάλι στους θεσμούς της ΕΕ.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 28, 2015)

> Ουφ, να ένα πρόβλημα με τα πολιτικά νήματα. Δεν προλαβαίνεις να κάνεις κι άλλα πράγματα.



Εμένα το λες; Αν τελειώσω μεσάνυχτα και βάλε σήμερα, εσένα θα κατηγορήσω. Να το ξέρεις... :)


Στο παράδειγμά μας τώρα: ο νταής μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό, αλλά η σύγχρονη ψυχολογία λέει ότι η αντίδρασή του είναι εκ προοιμίου λανθασμένη και προσπαθεί να την αντιμετωπίσει και να τη σταματήσει. Επομένως, το νέο παιδάκι πάει να διορθώσει ένα λάθος και δεν πρέπει να υποκύψει στη συμπεριφορά του νταή που πηγάζει από άλλες ελλείψεις και κίνητρα. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2015)

oliver_twisted said:


> Γι' αυτό είπα ότι μου άρεσε ο Βαρουφάκης στην ομιλία του. Ήταν εξαιρετικός!


Με την ευκαιρία, για σχολίασε πλιζ και τον λαϊκισμό «θα υπάρξει θεαματική μείωση δαπανών, μέσω μείωσης του αριθμού των συμβούλων, για να εξοικονομηθούν πόροι, για να επαναπροσληφθούν οι καθαρίστριες του υπουργείου» που είπε. :) Εγώ πάντως θα περιμένω για αυτό εδώ να δω τα νούμερα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 28, 2015)

Δεν το θεώρησα καθόλου λαϊκισμό. Δείγμα γραφής το θεώρησα. Για μια υπόθεση για την οποία αφενός η δικαιοσύνη αποφάνθηκε υπέρ των καθαριστριών και αφετέρου εγέρθηκαν πολλές ενστάσεις αναφορικά με το εν τέλει κόστος των αναθέσεων σε ιδιωτικά συνεργεία. Όσο για τους συμβούλους, δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται μέσα στο ΥΠ. Οικ., αλλά όταν δούλευα στο Καζίνο Λουτρακίου ήρθε κάποια στιγμή που οι μανατζαρέοι ήταν περισσότεροι από τους σερβιτόρους. Ο διευθυντής δε, ο Ρεμαντάς, έπαιρνε καμιά τριανταριά χιλιάρικα τον μήνα, και ξαφνικά άρχισαν να καθυστερούν τα δεδουλευμένα και να τρομοκρατούν το προσωπικό ότι θα κάνουν απολύσεις, θα κλείσει το καζίνο ή ότι θα πάρουν συνεργείο καθαρισμού. Τι λες να ήταν δικαιότερο; Και ακόμα ακόμα τι θα ήταν ορθολογικότερο για την ίδια την εταιρεία; Να μειωθούν οι θέσεις και τα λεφτά των μάνατζερ ή να απολυθούν οι σερβιτόροι και οι καθαρίστριες; Κάπως έτσι.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2015)

Για το Ζαζ: Επειδή τώρα μόλις γύρισα από μια βόλτα από το φ/β, βλέπω την εξής τάση: ενώ πριν αν έκανε κανείς κριτική στον Σύριζα ήταν μνημονιακό σκουλήκι, δοσίλογος, βολεμένος και τέτοια (τα γράφει ο Πετρουλάκης στο άρθρο που έβαλα πιο πάνω), τώρα αν κάνει κανείς κριτική στο Σύριζα είναι sore loser.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> Στο παράδειγμά μας τώρα: ο νταής...



Να το πω όσο γίνεται πιο απλά, γιατί καμιά φορά δείχνουμε ότι δεν το έχουμε καταλάβει και η κυβέρνηση επίσης δίνει την εντύπωση ότι δεν θέλει να το καταλάβει. Οι δανειστές θέλουν να πειστούν ότι θα κάνουμε ό,τι μπορούμε για να μάθουμε *να παράγουμε πλούτο* και *να μη δημιουργούμε νέα ελλείμματα*. Πρώτα θα πρέπει να πείσουμε γι’ αυτό και *μόνο τότε* θα ανοίξουν το πουγκί τους για να δώσουν νέα ρευστότητα και να μας διευκολύνουν με το χρέος. Αυτό είναι το λογικό και διαπραγματευτικό τους επιχείρημα.

Αν λοιπόν έχεις κατανοήσει τη λογική αυτή του συνομιλητή σου, ακόμα κι αν ξεκινήσεις με την αναγγελία της εφαρμογής μέτρων για την ανακούφιση του κόσμου (που είναι το δικό μας λογικό και διαπραγματευτικό επιχείρημα), λες ταυτόχρονα και μερικά πράγματα που θα δείξουν ότι καταλαβαίνεις τι σου λέει και ο άλλος (που πιστεύει στα ισοδύναμα). Για να μη δείξει και ο άλλος ότι δεν σε καταλαβαίνει.

Και πρέπει κατά κάποιον τρόπο να δείξουμε ότι όλα γίνονται σε επίπεδο εταίρων. Αν μετατρέψουμε τη διαπραγμάτευση σε σχέση νταήδων, διατρέχουμε τον κίνδυνο να μας δείξουν ότι αυτοί είναι πιο νταήδες.


----------



## Costas (Jan 28, 2015)

Τον καημένο το Γαβρά: στον κόσμο του είναι!

» Αντί να κάνει [ο Τσίπρας] συμμαχίες με τους κομουνιστές οι οποίοι είναι ανυπόφοροι σταλινικοί, ο Τσίπρας πήγε και έκανε συμμαχία με ένα δεξιό, κόμμα, συντηρητικό. Αυτό είναι πολύ πονηρό και κυρίως πολύ ρεαλιστικό σε σχέση με τους Έλληνες.» (in.gr)

Πάει, ξεμωράθηκε...

Ξετρελάθηκε επίσης με το πολιτιστικό πρόγραμμα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ:
(paris match)
« En matière d’objectifs culturels et éducatifs, Tsipras est bien plus complet que nos socialistes français. Infiniment plus ! Il entend promouvoir (et subventionner) les arts vivants, le cinéma, la littérature... L’école, qu’il faut réformer depuis tant d’années, il s’y attaque avec un vrai programme en plusieurs pages. »


----------



## Costas (Jan 28, 2015)

Δεν το πιστεύω! τελειώνει με μια πλήρως ανεστραμμένη ανάλυση, όσον αφορά τη συνεργασία Τσίπρα-Καμμένου:

« On a changé d’époque. Il faut sortir une bonne fois pour toutes du clivage gauche-droite qui date de l’après-guerre. Cette bi-polarité ne correspond plus à rien. Ca mène à ce qu’une minorité dirige le Parlement, c’est malsain. D’ailleurs François Hollande l’a compris, il sait prendre des décisions « de droite », promulguer des lois « de droite », parfois contre son propre parti, c’est la bonne voie.

Σαν κι αυτά που έλεγε ο Υβ Μοντάν τον καιρό της προεδρίας Μιττερράν...Καλά, δεν το ξέρει ότι ο Τσίπρας ονόμαζε τον Ολλάντ Ολαντρέου;


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2015)

Ανέβασα ένα γλωσσικό (φαλκιδεύω) με την ευκαιρία που διάβασα το παρακάτω στην Αυγή:

Η αξίωση που προβάλλεται από κέντρα του ευρωπαϊκού κατεστημένου, αλλά και δυνάμεις της διαφθοράς και της διαπλοκής στη χώρα μας, είναι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ "να στραφεί προς τον ρεαλισμό...". Πρόκειται για αξίωση που υποκρύπτει μεθοδεύσεις φαλκίδευσης της λαϊκής θέλησης.
http://www.avgi.gr/article/5265728/paizoun-ta-resta-tous-

Άκουσα αρκετές φορές, πριν και μετά τις εκλογές, να λέγεται, σαν επιχείρημα υπέρ κάποιων μέτρων, «Μα αυτά ψήφισε ο λαός». Θεωρώ ότι πρόκειται για ένα παντελώς έωλο επιχείρημα. Οι κυβερνήσεις (τουλάχιστον — και οι αντιπολιτεύσεις, θα πρόσθετα εγώ) οφείλουν να μεσολαβούν ανάμεσα στο φαντασιακό και την πραγματικότητα, όπως π.χ. κωδικοποιείται από το διεθνές δίκαιο, το οποίο λαμβάνει υπόψη του τις επιθυμίες και τις υποχρεώσεις και άλλων λαών. Αν οι υποχρεώσεις μιας κυβέρνησης περιλαμβάνουν όλες τις επιθυμίες των ψηφοφόρων όπως αυτές ενδέχεται να αποτυπωθούν σε ένα ευφάνταστο προεκλογικό πρόγραμμα, και υπάρχει ελπίδα να υλοποιήσει τη λαϊκή θέληση όπως θα εκφραζόταν αυτή πλειοψηφικά, τότε να ψηφίσουμε την επόμενη φορά να γίνουμε πλούσιοι, όμορφοι, έξυπνοι και υγιείς.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 29, 2015)

nickel said:


> ...τότε να ψηφίσουμε την επόμενη φορά να γίνουμε πλούσιοι, όμορφοι, έξυπνοι και υγιείς.


Και νέοι, φυσικά.


----------



## SBE (Jan 29, 2015)

Άλεξ και Νίκελ, εδώ ταιριάζει το ο καθένας με τον πόνο του. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν ξέρω για τα φαντασιακά, αλλά από ένα κόμμα που το ψηφίζουμε περιμένουμε να εφαρμόζει τις προγραμματικές του δηλώσεις. Όποιος δεν γνωρίζει τις προγραμματικές δηλώσεις του κόμματος που ψηφίζει καλά να πάθει. Από την άλλη βέβαια όσες φορές έχω βρεθεί στην Ελλάδα σε προεκλογική εκστρατεία δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω ένα έντυπο π.χ. που να εξηγεί συνοπτικά τις προγραμματικές δηλώσεις, με τρόπο κατανοητό και χωρίς συνθηματολογία. Μια φορά μόνο μου έδωσαν ένα τέτοιο φυλλάδιο στα διόδια κι ήταν από ένα από αυτά τα κόμματα που δεν παίρνουν ούτε τη δική τους ψήφο - και μπήκα στον πειρασμό να τους ψηφίσω για επιβράβευση. 
Φυσικά όλη αυτή η αβεβαιότητα χρησιμεύει- δεν μπορείς να πεις μετά ότι κάποιος δεν έκανε αυτά που υποσχέθηκε γιατί απλούστατα δεν υποσχέθηκε. Το πρόβλημα είναι όμως ότι ο πιο πολύς κόσμος μάλλον δυσκολεύεται να καταλάβει τις υποσχέσεις που δεν είναι υποσχέσεις. Ή ίσως απλά ο κόσμος να γεμίζει το κενό με τις δικές του επιθυμίες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 29, 2015)

Ένα διαδικαστικό-γραφειοκρατικό για το οποίο ενημερώθηκα διαδικτυακώς:

Επειδή στο Υπουργικό Συμβούλιο μετέχουν ισότιμα οι Υπουργοί, είτε είναι Υπουργοί είτε αναπληρωτές Υπουργοί, για να εκδοθεί μια πράξη υπουργικού Συμβουλίου η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση χρειαζόταν 23 υπογραφές και τώρα χρειάζονται 36.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 29, 2015)

nickel said:


> Αν οι υποχρεώσεις μιας κυβέρνησης περιλαμβάνουν όλες τις επιθυμίες των ψηφοφόρων όπως αυτές ενδέχεται να αποτυπωθούν σε ένα ευφάνταστο προεκλογικό πρόγραμμα, και υπάρχει ελπίδα να υλοποιήσει τη λαϊκή θέληση όπως θα εκφραζόταν αυτή πλειοψηφικά, τότε να ψηφίσουμε την επόμενη φορά να γίνουμε πλούσιοι, όμορφοι, έξυπνοι και υγιείς.



Τι, δεν είμαστε;:blink:


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Και νέοι, φυσικά.


Μαξιμαλίστρια.

@Hellegennes: Όχι όλοι. Μην κρίνεις εξ ιδίων.

@SBE: Μάλλον δεν έχεις παρακολουθήσει τις συζητήσεις εδώ που λένε ότι πάρα πολλοί ψηφοφόροι του ΠΑΣΟΚ το 1981 ήταν βέβαιοι ότι το ΠΑΣΟΚ δεν θα μας βγάλει από την ΕΟΚ (και γι' αυτό το ψήφισαν), πολλοί ψηφοφόροι του ΓΑΠ το 2009 ήταν σίγουροι ότι λεφτά δεν υπάρχουν και ουκ ολίγοι ψηφοφόροι του Σύριζα το 2015 ήταν πεπεισμένοι για την kolotoumba (τα ποσοστά κυμαίνονται ανάλογα με τη δημοσκόπηση). Επομένως, υπάρχει μια συμφωνία κατεργαραίων μεταξύ ψηφοφόρων και κομμάτων, όπου οι ψηφοφόροι δέχονται ότι κάποια απ' αυτά που είπε το κόμμα ήταν για να μαζέψει ψήφους και δεν απαιτεί από το κόμμα να τα εφαρμόσει όταν θα γίνει κυβέρνηση, αλλά απαιτεί από το κόμμα να αφουγκραστεί τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό που έχει ζητήσει ο ψηφοφόρος. (Μπορώ να εξειδικεύσω ως προς τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.)

Εν τω μεταξύ:

Η επίσκεψη του προέδρου του Ευρωκοινοβουλίου Μάρτιν Σουλτς σηματοδοτεί ότι πρώτιστη αξία της Ευρώπης είναι η αποδοχή της λαϊκής κυριαρχίας, τόνισε ο πρωθυπουργός Αλέξης Τσίπρας σε κοινές δηλώσεις με τον Μάρτιν Σούλτς, τον οποίο χαρακτήρισε καλό φίλο της Ελλάδος, αλλά και προσωπικό φίλο του. 
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231381431

Μου έχει σηκωθεί η τρίχα. Συμφώνησε ο κ. Σουλτς ότι «πρώτιστη αξία της Ευρώπης είναι η αποδοχή της λαϊκής κυριαρχίας» όπως το εννοεί ο κ. Τσίπρας;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 29, 2015)

Όλα μια ιδέα είναι. Υγιής αντικειμενικά νομίζω πως είμαι. Κατά τα άλλα πιστεύω ότι είμαι πιο έξυπνος από τον ΓΑΠ, πιο όμορφος από τον Ρον Πέρλμαν και πιο πλούσιος από τον μέσο κάτοικο του Μαλάουι. Αλλά ο μέσος Έλληνας είναι πιο έξυπνος, πιο όμορφος και πιο ικανός από τον μέσο κάτοικο οποιασδήποτε άλλης χώρας. Αυτό είναι γνωστό, απλά τον πολεμάνε οι δυνάμεις του σκότους. Νομίζω το λέει κι ο Όμηρος. Ίσως κι ο Πάνος Καμμένος.


----------



## SBE (Jan 29, 2015)

nickel said:


> @SBE: Μάλλον δεν έχεις παρακολουθήσει τις συζητήσεις εδώ που λένε ότι πάρα πολλοί ψηφοφόροι του ΠΑΣΟΚ το 1981 ήταν βέβαιοι ότι το ΠΑΣΟΚ δεν θα μας βγάλει από την ΕΟΚ (και γι' αυτό το ψήφισαν), πολλοί ψηφοφόροι του ΓΑΠ το 2009 ήταν σίγουροι ότι λεφτά δεν υπάρχουν και ουκ ολίγοι ψηφοφόροι του Σύριζα το 2015 ήταν πεπεισμένοι για την kolotoumba (τα ποσοστά κυμαίνονται ανάλογα με τη δημοσκόπηση). Επομένως, υπάρχει μια συμφωνία κατεργαραίων μεταξύ ψηφοφόρων και κομμάτων, όπου οι ψηφοφόροι δέχονται ότι κάποια απ' αυτά που είπε το κόμμα ήταν για να μαζέψει ψήφους και δεν απαιτεί από το κόμμα να τα εφαρμόσει όταν θα γίνει κυβέρνηση, αλλά απαιτεί από το κόμμα να αφουγκραστεί τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό που έχει ζητήσει ο ψηφοφόρος. (Μπορώ να εξειδικεύσω ως προς τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.)



Κατόπιν εορτής κι εγώ έτσι λέω- τους ψήφισα, αλλά το ήξερα ότι δεν θα εφαρμόσουν το Α ή το Β. 
Κι αυτό γατί απλούστατα ο κόσμος δεν ξέρει ποτέ τί θέλει. Άλλα θέλουν σήμερα, άλλα αύριο. Ή δεν έχουν σκεφτεί καλά τις επιπτώσεις αυτών που ζητάνε. 

Και κάτι ιστορικό: σιγά μη τον ενδιέφερε κανέναν το '81 η ΕΟΚ και το ΝΑΤΟ (ή η συμμετοχή μας σε αυτά). Θυμάμαι ότι μέσα σε μια βδομάδα από τις εκλογές του '81 το 1/3 της τάξης μου στο σχολείο άδειασε, καθώς οι γονείς δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι μετακόμιζαν στα μέρη που είχαν μετατεθεί. Οι περισσότεροι με ευνοϊκότατη μετάθεση (μην ξεχνάμε ότι μεγάλωσα στην Πάτρα, προπύργιο του παπανδρεϊσμού). Φυσικά κάποιοι βρέθηκαν με δυσμενείς μεταθέσεις στην Κωλοπετεινίτσα γιατί έπρεπε να ανοίξει η θέση για κάποιον με πιο γερό δόντι. Αυτό ενδιέφερε τους ψηφοφόρους, το προσωπικό βόλεμα και η επίλυση μικροδιαφορών με όσους τους ενοχλούσαν. Τα άλλα είναι ζόρικες έννοιες.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 29, 2015)

SBE said:


> Αυτό ενδιέφερε τους ψηφοφόρους, το προσωπικό βόλεμα και η επίλυση μικροδιαφορών με όσους τους ενοχλούσαν. Τα άλλα είναι ζόρικες έννοιες.


Αυτό νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι που ισχύει διαχρονικά στη σχέση των Ελλήνων με το κράτος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 29, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι που ισχύει διαχρονικά στη σχέση των Ελλήνων με το κράτος.



Συκοφάντες! Είμαστε ένα αγνό έθνος καλών χριστιανών που δίνουν τον έναν -νεσσικό- χιτώνα τους για τον συνάνθρωπο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2015)

Με μια πρώτη ματιά συμπεραίνω ότι ο κ. Κοτζιάς έκανε πολύ καλή δουλειά χτες στο έκτακτο Συμβούλιο των Υπουργών Εξωτερικών της ΕΕ. Η εντύπωση που αποκομίζω από την ανταπόκριση είναι ότι ο Έλληνας υπουργός έπεισε για τις απόψεις της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης. Δεν γίναμε κάποια γραφική υποσημείωση.

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231381529
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-31033924


Προσθήκη:
Ενδιαφέρον έχει η παρακάτω πρόταση στο BBC (το έντονο, δικό μου):

There was uncertainty over the position of the new Greek government — a Russian *ally* which says it wants to avoid a rift between the EU and Russia.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jan 30, 2015)

Διάλειμμα για ολίγη χαλάρωση. 
















Φαίνεται πως τα νταούλια κι οι ζουρνάδες άρχισαν κιόλας (απ' την ανάποδη;)


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2015)

Καλημέρα.

Επειδή θα απουσιάσω πολλές ώρες του τριημέρου, σας αφήνω κι εγώ μια ωραία νότα του Πετρουλάκη, από την Καθημερινή:
http://www.kathimerini.gr/801512/sketch/epikairothta/politikh/skitso-toy-andrea-petroylakh


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 30, 2015)

Το γλωσσικό («σταματήσετε») δεν θα το σχολιάσεις;


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 30, 2015)

Υπονοείται: παρακαλούμε όπως σταματήσετε... :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 30, 2015)

Διαβεβαιώσεις Κουράκη σε Ξουλίδου: «Παραμένει υποχρεωτικό μάθημα τα Θρησκευτικά»
Πρόοδος.


----------



## SBE (Jan 31, 2015)

Βρε Παλ, πώς θα μειωθεί η ανεργία άμα βγάλουμε από τα σχολεία τους καθηγητές θρησκευτικών;


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2015)

Στον παραέξω κόσμο έχουν βγει τσάρκα διάφοροι έξαλλοι και οι ηρωικές φωνές αντίστασης συγκρούονται με οιμωγές για τη δεινή μοίρα που μας περιμένει. Δίνουμε την εντύπωση ότι μας έχουν πια ψεκάσει όλους. Είμαστε ικανοί να φαγωθούμε μεταξύ μας, να μην αφήσουμε τίποτα να φάνε οι άλλοι. Και όλα τούτα εδώ τα ενδιαφέροντα με πετυχαίνουν πάνω σε τριήμερη κούρα αποτοξίνωσης (από τον κόσμο του ίντερνετ). Έχετε να καταθέσετε εδώ τίποτα ψύχραιμο και όσο γίνεται πιο αντικειμενικό;

Μπορείτε, αν θέλετε, να σχολιάσετε τη συνέντευξη του Γιάνη Βαρουφάκη στο BBC:






Δύο σχόλια για τώρα:

Είναι λίγο πιο επιθετικός απ' όσο χρειάζεται προς τη δημοσιογράφο, η οποία απλώς πιέζει με τη γνωστή εκνευριστική δημοσιογραφική επιμονή αλλά ευτυχώς δεν απαντά στις δικές του προσβολές (αν τα έκανε αυτά στον Χατζηνικολάου ή την Τρέμη, η συνέντευξη θα είχε γίνει ματς με το δημοσιογράφο).
Επιμένει πάρα πολύ στο χρέος και δεν πουλά όσο χρειάζεται πόσο διατεθειμένοι είμαστε να κάνουμε τις μεταρρυθμίσεις που θα βοηθήσουν να είμαστε _όσο γίνεται_ πιο συνεπείς στις υποχρεώσεις μας. Πρέπει να μάθει να λέει και μερικά απ' αυτά που θέλουν να ακούσουν οι ακροατές στη Δυτική Ευρώπη.


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2015)

Μα οι μεταρρυθμίσεις δεν είναι δική του αρμοδιότητα (δεν θεωρώ μεταρρυθμίσεις την πάταξη της φοροδιαφυγής και της διαφθοράς).

Αντικειμενικό (για ψύχραιμο, δεν ξέρω...): στο καφενείο αποκάτω τραπεζικός υπάλληλος ενημέρωνε τους συνταξιούχους ότι μπορούν να βγάλουν 10.000 ευρώ σε μετρητά και 15.000 με επιταγή που εξαργυρώνεται στην Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος. Αγνοώ βεβαίως αν είναι σωστά τα νούμερα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2015)

Costas said:


> Μα οι μεταρρυθμίσεις δεν είναι δική του αρμοδιότητα (δεν θεωρώ μεταρρυθμίσεις την πάταξη της φοροδιαφυγής και της διαφθοράς).



Αν δεν έχει στο χαρτοφύλακά του (αν όχι στο χαρτοφυλάκιό του) ένα γερό πακέτο με προτάσεις (και διαβεβαιώσεις) για μεταρρυθμίσεις που θα φέρουν σταθερότητα, κίνητρα, ανάπτυξη, πλεόνασμα, κακώς πάει να συζητήσει μόνο για το χρέος. Θα φάει τα μούτρα του.

ΥΓ. Πάω να προσθέσω τελείες στους αριθμούς σου.


----------



## SBE (Jan 31, 2015)

Το πρόβλημα με τον Βαρουφάκη είναι ότι του αρέσει η κάμερα, μάλλον, και του αρέσει κι ο ρόλος του σοφού γέροντα που μιλάει με παραβολές και παραδείγματα. Μου δίνει όμως συχνά την εντύπωση ότι οι παραβολές και τα παραδείγματα είναι εκεί για να τρώνε τον τηλεοπτικό χρόνο*, αν όχι στην Ελλάδα, σίγουρα στα ξένα ΜΜΕ και οπωσδήποτε στο Mπιμπισί, όπου η συγκεκριμένη εκπομπή είναι αυστηρής χρονικής διάρκειας και το κάθε θέμα έχει προκαθορισμένο χρόνο. 

Έτσι για παράδειγμα ξεκινάει την πρώτη απάντηση με μπλα μπλα κι η κακομοίρα η δημοσιογράφος (που του έχει ξαναπάρει συνέντευξη και ομοίως την είχε πρήξει με μπλα μπλα μέχρι που τελείωσε ο χρόνος). Επιπλέον, ακούγοντας την πρώτη του απάντηση, βγάζω το συμπέρασμα ότι η Ελλάδα δεν θέλει άλλα χρήματα --ακριβώς όπως καταλαβαίνει κι δημοσιογράφος. Αλλά όταν του ζητάει να το επιβεβαιώσει ότι αυτό είπε, αυτός αλλάζει το θέμα. 
Στη συνέχεια τον ρωτάει αν το ότι οι Έλληνες δεν έχουν εμπιστοσύνη στις καταθέσεις τους είναι πρόβλημα και της απαντάει πάλι μετατοπίζοντας το θέμα. 
Ευτυχώς μετά απαντάει στην ερώτησή της, αλλά προσωπικά δεν με πείθει ότι υπήρξε ζήτημα lost in translation στις δηλώσεις του. Αυτό βέβαια, αν ήθελε να ανασκευάσει αυτά που είπε στη μετάφραση, θα τα έριχνε. 
Στη συνέχεια λέει ακριβώς τα αντίθετα από αυτά που ακούμε τον τελευταίο καιρό από τους συναδέρφους του και προσπαθεί να μας πείσει ότι φταίνε οι δημοσιογράφοι που δεν τα αναφέρουν σωστά. Αυτό το δέχομαι σαν κλασική μανούβρα πολιτικού (το να κατηγορεί τους ρεπόρτερ). Το κάνουν όλοι.
Μετά ακολουθεί μια ψιλοεπίθεση στην δημοσιογράφο, η οποία δεν χρειάζεται κατά τη γνώμη μου. 
Και μετά η απάντηση για τον Καμμένο είναι πιο στρωτή, κι αυτό μάλλον οφείλεται στο ότι απλά είναι η πιο προβαρισμένη απάντηση των ημερών και έχει μάλλον γίνει κλισέ: όποιος μας ρωτάει αυτό θα του λέμε. 

Περί μεταρρυθμίσεων, που λες Νικελ ότι δεν διαβεβαιώνει τον κόσμο ότι θα γίνουν οι μεταρρυθμίσεις, κλπ: μα αφού λέει ότι είναι κατά, μετά λέει ότι είναι υπέρ και μετά πάει να το μπερδέψει το πράγμα. Το συμπέρασμα που έβγαλα εγώ είναι: μεταρρυθμίσεις όχι, αλλά χρειαζόμαστε μεταρρυθμίσεις, οπότε θα κάνουμε κάποιες αλλά όχι αυτές που νομίζουμε ότι νομίζατε εσείς όταν μας ρωτάγατε τί νομίζουμε. Κι όποιος νομίζει ότι δεν νομίζουμε ότι νομίζει κλπ κλπ κλπ. 

Τα συμπεράσματά μου: 
α. ευτυχώς, έχουμε κι έναν υπουργό που και μπορεί να μιλήσει καλά αγγλικά και έχει άνεση στην τηλεόραση (δεν είναι ο πρώτος, βέβαια, αλλά συνήθως σπανίζουν).
β. δυστυχώς, έχει μάλλον προσαρμοστεί στο ελληνικό στυλ τηλεόρασης, με τα ατέλειωτα παράθυρα. 
γ. περί της ουσίας, με προβληματίζει το ότι η εντύπωση που μου δίνει η νέα κυβέρνηση είναι ότι δεν γνωρίζει η δεξιά τους τί δηλώνει η αριστερά τους. Θα περίμενα μια βδομάδα μετά τις εκλογές να είναι ήδη ξεκάθαρες οι θέσεις της κυβέρνησης για ζητήματα όπως αυτό του λιμανιού και να μην βγαίνει τη μια μέρα ο ένας και να λέει θα αναθεωρήσουμε τις συμφωνίες για το λιμάνι κι ο άλλος να λέει πως ό,τι έχει γίνει με το λιμάνι έχει την πλήρη υποστήριξή του και κατ' επέκταση και της κυβέρνησης. Αν μη τι άλλο είχαν από μέσα Δεκεμβρίου να προετοιμαστούν και να παρουσιάζουν ενωμένο μέτωπο. Τέσπα, άντε να το ρίξουμε στην απειρία, και να ελπίσουμε ότι τώρα το Σαββατοκύριακο θα στρωθούν στο διάβασμα και από Δευτέρα θα έχει λυθεί το ζήτημα της ομοφωνίας. 

* Αυτά τα γράφω με την μικρή πείρα μου από συνεντεύξεις που έχω πάρει κατά καιρούς, όπου ο συνεντευξιαζόμενος απλά χρονοτριβεί γιατί ξέρει ότι είμαστε στον αέρα και θα αναγκαστώ να τον κόψω πριν φτάσουμε στα ουσιώδη.


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2015)

SBE said:


> Θα περίμενα μια βδομάδα μετά τις εκλογές να είναι ήδη ξεκάθαρες οι θέσεις της κυβέρνησης για ζητήματα όπως αυτό του λιμανιού και να μην βγαίνει τη μια μέρα ο ένας και να λέει θα αναθεωρήσουμε τις συμφωνίες για το λιμάνι κι ο άλλος να λέει πως ό,τι έχει γίνει με το λιμάνι έχει την πλήρη υποστήριξή του και κατ' επέκταση και της κυβέρνησης.



Χρειάζεται χρόνος για την προσαρμογή στην πραγματικότητα και την εξοικείωση με τη γλώσσα ενός κυβερνώντος κόμματος. Για να δούμε περισσότερα σαν αυτό (αν αληθεύει):

Με προσεκτικά βήματα, στο πλαίσιο ενός ευρύτερου σχεδιασμού για την απασχόληση και τις επιχειρήσεις και υπό τον φόβο δημιουργίας «σοκ» στην εγχώρια οικονομία και την αγορά απασχόλησης, κινείται το υπουργείο Εργασίας στο θέμα της επαναφοράς του κατώτατου μισθού στα 751 ευρώ. 
http://www.kathimerini.gr/801693/ar...h-epanafora-toy-katwtatoy-mis8oy-sta-751-eyrw


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jan 31, 2015)

Το ζουμί της συνέντευξης Βαρουφάκη νομίζω πως είναι αυτό εδώ:

What we are asking our partners for is *a few short weeks* during which we can put together very sensible rational proposals that aim (…) to minimize the cost of this crisis for the average European citizen​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2015)

Επιτέλους, κατάφερα να διαβάσω από τα χείλη τη στιχομυθία μεταξύ γεωπόνου-μηχανικού και μαθηματικού-οικονομολόγου:






-- Tha se ksanavro stous baktsedes!
-- Gouάou!


----------



## SBE (Jan 31, 2015)

nickel said:


> Χρειάζεται χρόνος για την προσαρμογή στην πραγματικότητα και την εξοικείωση με τη γλώσσα ενός κυβερνώντος κόμματος.



Εξαρτάται. Αν είχαμε να πηγαίνει η εντολή από τον έναν στον άλλον και βρισκόταν να κυβερνάει τελικά κόμμα από αυτά που ούτε στον ύπνο τους δεν είχαν πλησιάσει εξουσία θα το δεχόμουν. Αλλά ήταν αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση εδώ και δυο χρόνια και από το Δεκέμβριο το περίμεναν ότι θα κυβερνήσουν. Επομένως υπήρχε χρόνος να στρωθούν για δουλειά τα επιτελεία του κόμματος και να ρετουσάρουν, ραφινάρουν, ενημερώσουν. Άλλωστε το ότι σχηματίστηκε κυβέρνηση στο τσάκα τσάκα δείχνει ότι μέχρι εκεί είχαν σκεφτεί τι θα έκαναν. Στο επόμενο βήμα κολλάνε; Και στο κάτω κάτω, υπάρχει πάντα και η λύση της διπλωματικής ασάφειας: δεν λέω τίποτα, για να μην εκθέσω κανέναν. Ο Βαρουφάκης προσπαθεί να την εφαρμόσει λέγοντας ότι είναι προσωπική του άποψη, αλλά δεν ήταν ίσως η κατάλληλη στιγμή.


----------



## Costas (Jan 31, 2015)

Ο μόνος κτγμ που έχει δικαίωμα να μιλήσει συνολικά με τους ξένους (δηλ. και για τα χρηματοοικονομικά και για τη στρατηγική [οθντκ] στην πραγματική οικονομία) είναι ο πρωθυπουργός. Πώς μπορεί ένας Βαρουφάκης, που μάλιστα δεν είναι κομματικός, να μπει στα χωράφια του Σταθάκη και του Λαφαζάνη;


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 31, 2015)

Πάντως, να πω τη μαύρη μου αλήθεια, δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει άλλη κυβέρνηση που να έχει προκαλέσει τόσο "σκεπτόμενο" κόσμο να εξετάζει μέχρι κεραίας ακόμα και την καλημέρα της.

Βρίσκω πολύ διασκεδαστικό αυτό το νήμα. Κακώς δεν ήθελα να ανοίξει εξαρχής. :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> Πάντως, να πω τη μαύρη μου αλήθεια...



Πρόσεχε, καρφώνεσαι. :)


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 1, 2015)

Anche tu, nickel. Anche tu... :)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 1, 2015)

Με αφορμή και την παρέμβαση του Άζι, να μεταφέρω εδώ ακόμα μια τάση που επικρατεί στα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης: εάν κάνει κανείς κριτική στην κυβέρνηση, δεν υπάρχει συνήθως αντίλογος επί της κριτικής. Όποιος όμως την κάνει είναι από sore loser, οπότε να πιει ξίδι να του περάσει (λες και είναι ποδοσφαιρικός αγώνας οι εκλογές, τι να πω), μέχρι προδότης, δοσίλογος ή παπαγαλάκι. Η ακόμα ανησυχητικότερη τάση είναι έμμεσες απειλές του τύπου «ξέρουμε ποιος είσαι και θα το θυμόμαστε» - αυτό το τελευταίο ειπώθηκε πρόσφατα από δημοσιογράφο που αρθρογραφεί και στο Protagon, όχι ακριβώς έτσι αλλά περίπου.

Είδα επιτέλους και το βιντεάκι με τον Βαρουφάκη και τείνω να συμφωνήσω με την SBE: ήταν εριστικός χωρίς να υπάρχει λόγος, έλεγε ας πούμε στη δημοσιογράφο «μη με διακόπτετε και αφήστε με να τελειώσω» αμέσως μετά την ερώτησή της (δηλαδή ούτε τον είχε διακόψει ούτε δεν τον άφηνε να τελειώσει), φαντάζομαι για λόγους εσωτερικής κατανάλωσης.

Αυτό που βρήκα πολύ ενδιαφέρον ήταν που της είπε σε κάποια φάση ότι η κατάσταση έτσι όπως είναι δημιουργεί αντιευρωπαϊκές, ακροδεξιές τάσεις. Φαντάζομαι δεν εννοούσε τον Καμμένο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2015)

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να δει, από περιέργεια έστω, τη στάση της τότε αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης και σήμερα ισχυρότερου εταίρου της κυβέρνησης συνασπισμού το 2012 και να συγκρίνει με τα σημερινά, μπορεί να ξεκινήσει π.χ. από εδώ (μια εβδομάδα μετά τον σχηματισμό κυβέρνησης επίσης):

http://www.frontpages.gr/d/20120630/13/Αυγή


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 1, 2015)

Παλάβρα, ελπίζω να μη με παρεξηγείς *για μια ακόμη φορά*... :)

Τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης και τα ιστολόγια ΔΕΝ τα διαβάζω. Το *μόνο* ιστολόγιο που διαβάζω στη ζωή μου είναι του Σαραντάκου για να μορφώνομαι. 

Μεταφέρω μια ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ αίσθηση και ένσταση για τον λόγο ύπαρξης αυτού του νήματος, που την είχα εκφράσει εξαρχής και μάλλον επιβεβαιώνομαι.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2015)

Φίλτατε, Άζι, στο #120 έχεις δύο ψέματα, δύο ειρωνείες και μια έμμεση παραίνεση να κλείσουμε το νήμα. Είσαι ένα βήμα απόσταση από το να κάνεις την «Αστυνομία της Σκέψης» — βρήκες το μέρος! Αν έχεις πληροφορίες, απόψεις, ερμηνείες και, φυσικά, χρήσιμες απόψεις για τις απόψεις που καταθέτουμε εδώ, με χαρά να τα καταθέσεις με την ευπρέπεια που επιχειρούμε και οι υπόλοιποι. Αλλά διατυπώσεις με εισαγωγικά («σκεπτόμενος» κόσμος) και ειρωνείες για «διασκεδαστικό νήμα» δεν θα ήθελες να απαντηθούν με τον ίδιο τρόπο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 1, 2015)

Εγώ πάντως θεωρώ θετικό ότι ο υπουργός οικονομικών, όταν ερωτάται για την οικονομική κατάσταση, δεν αρχίζει τα "παραλάβαμε χάος/καμμένη γη", "φταίνε οι προηγούμενοι", "τα σκάτωσε η ΝΔ", κτλ. Συνεχίζει να λέει αυτό που έλεγε από το 2010, ότι ένα πρόβλημα αδυναμίας εξυπηρέτησης χρέους αντιμετωπίστηκε ως πρόβλημα ρευστότητας. Δεν βγήκε ως τώρα να κατηγορήσει την προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση και την διαχείρισή της. Αυτό τουλάχιστον είναι ένα βήμα μπροστά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2015)

Χέλλε, επειδή εδώ μέσα δεν είμαστε Λωτοφάγοι, επειδή και μνήμη έχουμε, και ορθή κρίση, και στο Ίντερνετ ξέρουμε να κινούμαστε, και επειδή ο Βαρουφάκης έχει πει τα πάντα και τα αντίθετά τους, σου προτείνω να διαβάσεις *αυτό εδώ* το κείμενό του, που γράφτηκε μετά τις πρώτες εκλογές του 2012, από το οποίο και το επόμενο εισαγωγικό απόσπασμα:

Την περασμένη Κυριακή, η παράταξη του Μνημονίου ηττήθηκε κατά κράτος. Την Δευτέρα που ακολούθησε άρχισε να προδιαγράφεται μια δεύτερη ήττα: η ήττα της Αντι-μνημονιακής παράταξης. Έτσι είναι. Στον καιρό της Κρίσης είναι πολύ εύκολο να έχουμε μόνο ηττημένους. Τόσο στον πολιτικό όσο και στον οικονομικό στίβο. (Αυτή δεν ήταν άλλωστε η μοίρα των λαών την δεκαετία του 1930, η οποία ακολούθησε μετά το 2008 της εποχής εκείνης; Μετά το 1929; Τότε δεν ηττήθηκαν μαζί τόσο οι συντηρητικοί-μεν-φιλελεύθεροι-δε αστοί όσο και η Αριστερά; )

Η ήττα της παράταξης του Μνημονίου οφείλεται σε κάτι πολύ απλό: Η λογική του Μνημονίου δεν μπορούσε σε καμία των περιπτώσεων (όσο χρηστή και αποτελεσματική να ήταν η διακυβέρνηση των δύο μνημονιακών κυβερνήσεων που είχαμε) να πετύχει τον βασικό στόχο του Μνημονίου: την αποτροπή – μέσω τεράστιων δανείων και αυστηρής λιτότητας – της πτώχευσης του δημοσίου και της περαιτέρω βύθισης της πραγματικής οικονομίας στην όλο και επιταχυνόμενη Ύφεση. (Πόσο δε μάλιστα που η εν λόγω διακυβέρνηση κάθε άλλο παρά αποτελεσματική ήταν!)

Η ήττα της Αντιμνημονιακής παράταξης θα έρθει (εκτός κι αν μεσολαβήσει μια αλλαγή στάσης από τον Σύριζα) λόγω μιας άλλης εξ ίσου στυγνής πραγματικότητας: Η Ελλάδα μπορεί να βγει από αυτή την Κρίση με τις δικές της δυνάμεις όσο μπορούσε το Ohio, ανεξάρτητα και αυτόνομα από την υπόλοιπη Αμερική, να βγει από την Μεγάλη Ύφεση το 1931. Σε καμία των περιπτώσεων! Μας αρέσει δεν μας αρέσει, η τύχη της Ελλάδας είναι αναπόσπαστα δεμένη με εκείνη της υπόλοιπης ευρωζώνης. Όσο βαυκαλιζόμαστε ότι μπορούμε να διαχωρίσουμε την πορεία μας από την Ευρώπη και, με τις δικές μας δυνάμεις, να πορευτούμε σε ένα καλύτερο αύριο, δημιουργούμε τις συνθήκες μιας συντριπτικής ήττας της ελπίδας ότι η Αντιμνημονιακή ψήφος θα βγει σε καλό.
​


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> δεν αρχίζει τα "παραλάβαμε χάος/καμμένη γη"



Ένα γλωσσικό: η γη είναι *καμένη*, ο εταίρος της κυβέρνησης είναι *Καμμένος*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2015)

Και επειδή κάποιο μέλος μού υπέδειξε με ΡΜ ότι ο Βαρουφάκης παραμένει σταθερός στις απόψεις του, θα επαναλάβω πρώτα την τρίτη παράγραφο από το πιο πάνω κείμενο του Βαρ.:

Η ήττα της Αντιμνημονιακής παράταξης θα έρθει (εκτός κι αν μεσολαβήσει μια αλλαγή στάσης από τον Σύριζα) λόγω μιας άλλης εξ ίσου στυγνής πραγματικότητας: Η Ελλάδα μπορεί να βγει από αυτή την Κρίση με τις δικές της δυνάμεις όσο μπορούσε το Ohio, ανεξάρτητα και αυτόνομα από την υπόλοιπη Αμερική, να βγει από την Μεγάλη Ύφεση το 1931. Σε καμία των περιπτώσεων! Μας αρέσει δεν μας αρέσει, η τύχη της Ελλάδας είναι αναπόσπαστα δεμένη με εκείνη της υπόλοιπης ευρωζώνης. Όσο βαυκαλιζόμαστε ότι μπορούμε να διαχωρίσουμε την πορεία μας από την Ευρώπη και, με τις δικές μας δυνάμεις, να πορευτούμε σε ένα καλύτερο αύριο, δημιουργούμε τις συνθήκες μιας συντριπτικής ήττας της ελπίδας ότι η Αντιμνημονιακή ψήφος θα βγει σε καλό.​
και θα επισημάνω (α) την ευρωλατρεία του σημερινού ΥπΟικ και (β) ότι δεν ξέρω τι θα ίσχυε για το Οχάιο (άλλα μεγέθη, άλλες συνθήκες), αλλά στο μεταξύ βγήκαν από τα μνημόνια και η Ιρλανδία, και η Πορτογαλία· ακόμη και η Κύπρος σε καλύτερη κατάσταση είναι από εμάς, με πολύ λιγότερη βοήθεια από τους εταίρους από όση πήραμε εμείς. Αρκετά με την επίρριψη ευθυνών σε όλους τους άλλους, την άρνηση να δούμε τα στοιχεία και την πραγματικότητα. 

Ας μαζέψει κάποια κυβέρνηση, έστω η τωρινή, τα λαμόγια, τα αρνητικά, για να τελειώσουν οι δικαιολογίες και να φανεί επιτέλους η γυμνή αλήθεια: Δεν παράγουμε πια τίποτα. Ούτε σοβαρό τουρισμό έχουμε (μέχρι μουσακά εισαγωγής από την Κίνα σερβίρουμε), ούτε φυσικά ναυπηγική βιομηχανία (!) όπως άκουσα έναν γραφικό Γερμανό επίτροπο να δηλώνει σε γερμανική εκπομπή. 

Μόνο αέρα φρέσκο παράγουμε, και πολλές μπαρούφες.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 1, 2015)

Για τα της ευρωζώνης τα ΄χει ξαναπεί στο μπλογκ του:

Should we be afraid of Syriza’s ‘ultra-leftism’? My answer is a resounding No. I recommend that (even those who have Greek amongst their languages) you do not read their manifesto. It is not worth the paper it is written on. While replete with good intentions, it is hort on detail, full of promises that cannot, and will not be fulfilled (the greatest one is that austerity will be cancelled), a hotchpotch of policies that are neither here nor there. Just ignore it. Syriza is a party that had to progress, within weeks, from a fringe political agglomeration struggling to get into Parliament (at around the 4% mark) to a major party that may have to form government in a few short weeks. It is, in important ways, a ‘work in progress’; and so is its unappetising Manifesto. No, the reason it is safe to take a gamble on Syriza is threefold:

*First, because it is probably the only party that ‘gets it’; that understands (a) that Greece must stay in the Eurozone (despite the latter’s obvious failures), and (b) that the Eurozone will not survive unless someone forces Europe to put an immediate halt on this “march off the cliff of competitive austerity”. 

Secondly, because the small team of political economists that will negotiate on Syriza’s behalf are good, moderate people with a decent grasp of the grim reality that Greece and the Eurozone are facing (and, no, I am not part of that team – but I know the ones I am referring to).
*

​
http://yanisvaroufakis.eu/2012/06/0...uch-much-more-than-it-fears-syriza/#more-2320

Σε συνέχεια αυτού που λέει ο δόκτωρ, θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι κτγμ το θέμα που δεν συζητιέται καθόλου μα καθόλου αυτές τις μέρες* είναι το εξής: έστω ότι αύριο βγαίνει η ΕΕ και λέει «το αφεντικό τρελάθηκε, σας χαρίζουμε όλο το χρέος και σας δίνουμε και χρήματα για να καλύψετε τις τρύπες σας», όπως π.χ. αυτή του ασφαλιστικού. Έχουμε συναίσθηση πόσο γρήγορα θα επέστρεφαν τα ελλείμματα; Δεν υπάρχει πρωτογενής παραγωγή, στην Ελλάδα η επιχειρηματικότητα αντιμετωπίζει μεγαλύτερες δυσκολίες από ό,τι στην Αλβανία, τους τουρίστες το καλοκαίρι κοιτάμε -ακόμα!- πώς να τους δουλέψουμε, γενικώς υπάρχει απουσία καινοτομίας, οι ασφαλισμένοι εργαζόμενοι είναι σχεδόν 1 προς 1 με τους συνταξιούχους των 45, των 50 και των 55 χρονών.



______________________
*όχι ότι συζητήθηκε ιδιαίτερα και από την προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση, από την οποία ακούγονταν κατά κανόνα ευχολόγια...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2015)

Ας προσθέσω και μια προσωπική μαρτυρία από την πρόσφατη προεκλογική περίοδο. Όσες φορές έτυχε να παρευρεθώ σε σοβαρή συζήτηση με ανθρώπους εκτός του σιναφιού μας (κυρίως δημόσιους ή ιδιωτικούς υπαλλήλους, όχι ελευθεροεπαγγελματίες) δεν μπορούσαν καν να διανοηθούν ότι ένας άνθρωπος όπως εγώ, στην ηλικία τους :) πρέπει να πληρώνει ένα 500άρικο τον μήνα λύτρα, εεε, συγγνώμη, ασφάλιστρα στον ΟΑΕΕ για να έχει _καν το δικαίωμα_ να δουλέψει. Ότι η συνέπεια είναι πως ένας ελευθεροεπαγγελματίας πρέπει να εισπράξει περισσότερα από 1500 ευρώ μηνιαίως για να φτάσει, ceteris paribus, στα ίσα με τον συνταξιούχο των 700 ευρώ. Όταν τους εξηγούσα ότι ανάλογες (ίσως και λίγο μικρότερες) είναι οι συνολικές κρατήσεις (μαζί με τις εργοδοτικές) του ιδιωτικού υπαλλήλου με κοίταζαν με ανοιχτά μάτια. Το αποκορύφωμα ήταν όταν η συζήτηση έφτανε στο δικαίωμα των ΔΥ να παίρνουν υψηλότερες συντάξεις επειδή έχουν καταβάλει μεγαλύτερα ποσά για τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία τους. Η κατανόηση της ιδέας ότι αυτά τα χρήματα απλώς έβγαιναν από τη μια τσέπη του δημόσιου κορβανά και έμπαιναν στην άλλη απαιτούσε τεράστια προσπάθεια. Το ότι κάθε χρόνο το δημόσιο ταμείο πληρώνει έξτρα δεκάδες δις για συντάξεις ήταν μια αδιανόητη στη σύλληψή της ιδέα.

Το αποκορύφωμα ήταν βέβαια όταν εξηγούσες στον ΔΥ ότι οι φόροι επί του μισθού του ήταν ανύπαρκτα χρήματα. Δεν είχαν παραχθεί πουθενά, δεν είχαν υπάρξει ποτέ. Συνήθως έπρεπε να καταφύγω στο παράδειγμα με τον μισθό των δέκα εκατομμυρίων και χιλίων ευρώ και των παρακρατούμενων φόρων δέκα εκατομμυρίων για να γίνει κατανοητό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 1, 2015)

Τι να σου πω, ρε Δόκτορα. Εγώ δεν βλέπω κάποια ιδιαίτερη αντίφαση στα λεγόμενα του Βαρουφάκη και τον παρακολουθώ χρόνια. Ο Βαρουφάκης απ' την αρχή ήταν υπέρ μιας ενοποιημένης λύσης που θα δώσει βάσεις για μακροπρόθεσμες ρυθμίσεις, σε ένα πλαίσιο που κατά το δυνατόν δεν θα κάνουν ζημιά στην αναπτυξιακή πορεία της χώρας. Δηλαδή βλέπεις κάποια αντίφαση στα τωρινά του λεγόμενα με το "Μας αρέσει δεν μας αρέσει, η τύχη της Ελλάδας είναι αναπόσπαστα δεμένη με εκείνη της υπόλοιπης ευρωζώνης";

Δεν καταλαβαίνω και τι εννοείς όταν λες ότι πήραν μικρότερη βοήθεια οι άλλοι. Αναφέρεσαι στα λιγότερα μέτρα που απαιτήθηκαν και το μικρότερο μέγεθος δανείου, παράγοντες αμφότεροι αρνητικοί για την ανάκαμψη;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 1, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Με την ευκαιρία, για σχολίασε πλιζ και τον λαϊκισμό «θα υπάρξει θεαματική μείωση δαπανών, μέσω μείωσης του αριθμού των συμβούλων, για να εξοικονομηθούν πόροι, για να επαναπροσληφθούν οι καθαρίστριες του υπουργείου» που είπε. :) Εγώ πάντως θα περιμένω για αυτό εδώ να δω τα νούμερα.





oliver_twisted said:


> Δεν το θεώρησα καθόλου λαϊκισμό. Δείγμα γραφής το θεώρησα. Για μια υπόθεση για την οποία αφενός η δικαιοσύνη αποφάνθηκε υπέρ των καθαριστριών και αφετέρου εγέρθηκαν πολλές ενστάσεις αναφορικά με το εν τέλει κόστος των αναθέσεων σε ιδιωτικά συνεργεία.


Να σου εξηγήσω τότε κι εγώ, αφού δεν ήταν τελικά τόσο εμφανές, το γιατί θεώρησα τη συγκεκριμένη τοποθέτηση «λαϊκισμό»: Διότι *συνδέει δύο άσχετα μεταξύ τους πράγματα, μόνο και μόνο για τη συναισθηματική τους εργαλειοποίηση* (ο κόσμος που μας ψήφισε συμπαθεί τις άδικα απολυμένες καθαρίστριες, ο κόσμος γενικά αντιπαθεί τους παχυλά αμειβόμενους και συχνά αργόμισθους συμβούλους). Πάμε λοιπόν στην ορθολογική ανάλυση:

1. Περιμένω ως φορολογούμενος να προσλαμβάνει το υπουργείο ακριβώς μόνον όσους συμβούλους χρειάζεται, και ούτε έναν παραπάνω. Αν δλδ _έχει _λεφτά, δεν του επιτρέπω να τα ξοδεύει σε παραπάνω-από-το-ελάχιστο-απαραίτητο συμβούλους. Περιμένω να διαπραγματεύεται με συμφέροντα τρόπο την αμοιβή τους, ώστε να μεγιστοποιεί την ανταποδοτικότητα. Περιμένω να έχει μηχανισμούς με τους οποίους θα κάνει χωρίς οικονομική επιβάρυνση purging όσων δεν αποδίδουν ή δεν χρειάζονται κι ότι θα παίρνει όποτε έχει ανάγκη έξτρα ανθρωποώρες συμβούλων χωρίς μόνιμης φύσεως συμβάσεις με υψηλές αποζημιώσεις παύσης/καταγγελίας. Μ' άλλα λόγια περιμένω να λειτουργεί το υπουργείο με αποδοτικό τρόπο, και αυτή η αποδοτικότητα να συνεισφέρει στο χαμηλό κόστος της γενικής κυβέρνησης — ιδίως σε ζητήματα προαίρεσης όπως είναι η πρόσληψη συμβούλων.

2. Αν το υπουργείο πρέπει να έχει τις συγκεκριμένες καθαρίστριες με το συγκεκριμένο μισθολόγιο, οφείλει να έχει και να τις πληρώσει· όχι κόβοντας από χαρτί φωτοτυπικού ή ό,τι άλλο, αλλά καλύπτοντας το συγκεκριμένο κονδύλι. Αλλά περιμένω να έχει φροντίσει αυτή η επιλογή να είναι η συμφερότερη και αποδοτικότερη από κάθε άποψη. Είπαμε, θέλω να δω αριθμούς για να έχω άποψη. Επί της αρχής όμως, διλήμματα του τύπου σύμβουλοι-ή-καθαρίστριες, Ιησούν-ή Βαρραβάν τα κάνουν μόνον λαϊκιστές Πόντιοι Πιλάτοι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 1, 2015)

Από κάτι στοιχεία που είδα, πάντως, οι καθαρίστριες του υπουργείου στοίχιζαν περί τα 7 εκ. τον χρόνο και του ιδιωτικού συνεργείου τώρα κοστίζουν 4,5 εκ. τον χρόνο. Κέρδος βέβαια προκύπτει μετά το πέρας 16 μηνών από την αλλαγή, γιατί το κόστος διαθεσιμότητας των καθαριστριών ήταν γύρω στα 3,5 εκατομμύρια.


----------



## SBE (Feb 2, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Τι να σου πω, ρε Δόκτορα. Εγώ δεν βλέπω κάποια ιδιαίτερη αντίφαση στα λεγόμενα του Βαρουφάκη και τον παρακολουθώ χρόνια.


Νομίζω ότι η αντίφαση δεν είναι τόσο στο τί έλεγε ο Β τότε και τί λέει τώρα αλλά στο τί έλεγε το κόμμα του τότε και τώρα. 
Παρακολουθώντας και τις άλλες του συνεντεύξεις σήμερα, ο τρόπος που συντάσσει τις προτάσεις του τις κάνει να μοιάζουν σαν προσωπικές απόψεις κι όχι σαν απόψεις εκπροσώπου κυβέρνησης. Μπορεί να είναι θέμα συνήθειας, μπορεί να είναι θέμα ναρκισσισμού που ανέφεραν κάποιοι, αλλά στην ουσία δεν ξέρω τί ποσοστό αυτών που λέει έχει την έγκριση του προϊσταμένου του και δεν θα αναιρεθεί αύριο με κάποια άλλη δήλωση. 

Σημ. τα ημέιλ στα κανάλια δε μετράνε, για μένα μετράει μόνο ό,τι συζητιέται κι αποφασίζεται στις διακρατικές διασκέψεις κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 2, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Από κάτι στοιχεία που είδα, πάντως, οι καθαρίστριες του υπουργείου στοίχιζαν περί τα 7 εκ. τον χρόνο και του ιδιωτικού συνεργείου τώρα κοστίζουν 4,5 εκ. τον χρόνο. Κέρδος βέβαια προκύπτει μετά το πέρας 16 μηνών από την αλλαγή, γιατί το κόστος διαθεσιμότητας των καθαριστριών ήταν γύρω στα 3,5 εκατομμύρια.


Στο κόστος των 7 εκ./χρόνο περιλαμβάνεται και το συνταξιοδοτικό κόστος τους απ' όταν συμπληρώσουν μέχρι το διηνεκές;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 2, 2015)

Δόκτωρ, πού πας κι εσύ και θυμάσαι το 2012!...






Αλλά και πολύ πιο φρέσκο: http://dea.org.gr/ανακοίνωση-της-δι...-για-το-εκλογικό-αποτέλεσμα-και-τις-πολιτικές


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2015)

Έχει πολύ μεγάλη σημασία τι έλεγε ο Βαρουφάκης για το χρέος πριν τέσσερα χρόνια; (Εγώ νομίζω ότι δεν έχει αλλάξει απόψεις.) Ή ποια ήταν η γνώμη του για την οικονομική πολιτική του Σύριζα και αν πήγε ο Βαρουφάκης στον Σύριζα ή ο Σύριζα στον Βαρουφάκη; Οι συνομιλητές του δεν θα καθίσουν να διαβάσουν την παλιά αρθρογραφία του· θα κοιτάξουν τι κομίζει σήμερα.

Απορία: Έχει γράψει ο Βαρουφάκης για το κράτος και την ανάπτυξη; Δεν πρόκειται να μας επιτρέψουν οι δανειστές ουσιαστική συζήτηση για το χρέος αν δεν συνδυαστεί με συζήτηση για τα ελλείμματα, τις μεταρρυθμίσεις και την ανάπτυξη. Ξέρουμε τις απόψεις του υπουργού των οικονομικών για το κράτος και πόσο συμφωνούν με τις απόψεις των υπόλοιπων μελών του οικονομικού επιτελείου της κυβέρνησης; 

Εγώ βλέπω ότι θα γίνουν σύντομα οι προγραμματικές δηλώσεις και θα προηγηθούν των ουσιαστικών συζητήσεων με τους δανειστές. Έχει λοιπόν μεγάλη σημασία τι θα λένε οι δηλώσεις αυτές προς τα έξω. Θα φτιάξουμε σοβαρό σύγχρονο κράτος; Ή θα μείνουμε στα αντιμνημονιακά αναμασήματα των τελευταίων ημερών, τα οποία, εκτός από το να μεγαλώσουν το έλλειμμα, δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερη σχέση με την ανάπτυξη. Περιμένω να αιφνιδιαστώ ευχάριστα.

Δεν μπορούμε να σχολιάζουμε στα σίγουρα αν δεν ακούσουμε τις προγραμματικές δηλώσεις. Στο μεταξύ, ας σταματήσει το παραμύθι με την τρόικα. Ο όρος τρόικα περιέγραφε την τριμερή ομάδα ΕΕ, ΕΚΤ, ΔΝΤ. Οι προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις παίζανε παιχνίδια με τους λογιστές της τρόικας επειδή δεν είχαν την πρωτοβουλία να καταθέσουν και να τηρήσουν ένα δικό τους πρόγραμμα καλύτερο από της τρόικας. Αν ο Σύριζα παρουσιάσει και εφαρμόσει ένα πειστικό σύγχρονο πρόγραμμα, τότε και μόνο τότε θα απαλλαγούμε από τους ξένους λογιστές. Αλλιώς δεν έχει καμιά σημασία το όνομα του σχήματος: δεν θα κάθεται η Μέρκελ να κοιτάζει αν ο άλφα ή ο βήτα υπουργός τήρησε τα ισοδύναμα. Οι συνέταιροί μας θέλουν να πειστούν. Και ως τώρα, σ’ αυτά που προορίζονται για λαϊκή κατανάλωση, δεν θα έχουν ακούσει κάτι αρκετά πειστικό.

Και δυο άσχετα, αλλά ευχάριστα:
«Δεν κάνει κακό να ξεχνούμε ποιος χαρακτηριζόταν μέχρι πριν από μερικά χρόνια ο "μεγάλος ασθενής" της Ευρώπης» συνεχίζει, αναφερόμενος στο πώς αναφερόταν προ δεκαετίας η γερμανική οικονομία. [Εδώ έχουμε και ένα προφανέστατο γλωσσικό.]
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231382137

«παραιτήθηκε αποδεχόμενος την ευθύνη του για άστοχες αναρτήσεις στα κοινωνικά δίκτυα, αναρτήσεις οι οποίες απέχουν από τον πολιτικό πολιτισμό του Κινήματος»
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231382140

Φαίνεται ότι αυτό το Facebook βγάζει σε πολλούς τον χειρότερό τους εαυτό.


----------



## Costas (Feb 2, 2015)

nickel said:


> Φαίνεται ότι αυτό το Facebook βγάζει σε πολλούς τον χειρότερό τους εαυτό.


Εγώ θα έλεγα μάλλον ότι "το Facebook επιτρέπει σε όλους τους αναγνώστες του να δουν αθέατες όψεις, που συχνά μπορεί να είναι οι χειρότερες, των συνανθρώπων τους". Πιστεύω ότι φέρνει πολύ κοντά τους πολιτικούς στο κοινό, τόσο κοντά όσο μόνο οι φίλοι τους και οι δημοσιογράφοι μπορούσαν να βρεθούν ακούγοντάς τους στα πολιτικά καφενεία και σαλόνια, φτάνει να έχουν το ελάττωμα να φλυαρούν. Το θεωρώ εξαιρετικά θετικό αυτό για την απομυθοποίηση ολονών (μας). Φυσικά αυτό θα μπορούσε να αποφευχθεί αν προσλάμβαναν όλοι αυτοί οι "ακαπίστρωτοι" κάποιον υπεύθυνο δημόσιων σχέσεων για τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης, αλλά εδώ είναι Ελλάδα και γενικά προς το παρόν τα μέσα αυτά δεν έχει καταστεί ίσως σαφές πόσο μπορεί να επηρεάσουν τη ζωή τους, και άρα εξακολουθούν να γράφουν ό,τι τους έρθει, όπως τους έρθει.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 2, 2015)

Costas said:


> Εγώ θα έλεγα μάλλον ότι "το Facebook επιτρέπει σε όλους τους αναγνώστες του να δουν αθέατες όψεις, που συχνά μπορεί να είναι οι χειρότερες, των συνανθρώπων τους". Πιστεύω ότι φέρνει πολύ κοντά τους πολιτικούς στο κοινό, τόσο κοντά όσο μόνο οι φίλοι τους και οι δημοσιογράφοι μπορούσαν να βρεθούν ακούγοντάς τους στα πολιτικά καφενεία και σαλόνια, φτάνει να έχουν το ελάττωμα να φλυαρούν. Το θεωρώ εξαιρετικά θετικό αυτό για την απομυθοποίηση ολονών (μας).


Μπα, πολύ πιο έντονα απ' ό,τι για τους πολιτικούς, το φέισμπουκ σε οδηγεί στο να χάσεις κάθε μα κάθε μα κάθε ιδέα και εκτίμηση είχες για άτομα _του κύκλου σου_ τα οποία κατά τ' άλλα είναι ευφυή.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 2, 2015)

Costas said:


> Εγώ θα έλεγα μάλλον ότι "το Facebook επιτρέπει σε όλους τους αναγνώστες του να δουν αθέατες όψεις, που συχνά μπορεί να είναι οι χειρότερες, των συνανθρώπων τους".


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Στενοχωριέμαι και αγχώνομαι κάθε φορά που ανακαλύπτω εξαιτίας του Facebook τη χειρότερη, μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή αθέατη, όψη κάποιων συνανθρώπων -- ιδίως του κύκλου μου, όπως επισημαίνει ο Ζαζ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 2, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Στο κόστος των 7 εκ./χρόνο περιλαμβάνεται και το συνταξιοδοτικό κόστος τους απ' όταν συμπληρώσουν μέχρι το διηνεκές;



Όχι βέβαια, είναι μόνο το τρέχον λειτουργικό κόστος.


----------



## Costas (Feb 2, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Μπα, πολύ πιο έντονα απ' ό,τι για τους πολιτικούς, το φέισμπουκ σε οδηγεί στο να χάσεις κάθε μα κάθε μα κάθε ιδέα και εκτίμηση είχες για άτομα _του κύκλου σου_ τα οποία κατά τ' άλλα είναι ευφυή.


Ζαζ, το ένα δεν αποκλείει το άλλο.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 2, 2015)

Costas said:


> Ζαζ, το ένα δεν αποκλείει το άλλο.


Ναι, σίγουρα. :) Απλώς το άλλο έχει κττμά συνήθως ισχυρότερο αντίκτυπο πάνω μας απ' ό,τι το ένα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 3, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Ναι, ο πολιτικός όρκος είναι πολύ σημαντικό βήμα, κι εγώ χάρηκα που το είδα. Πολύ θετικό θα είναι και αυτό, αν γίνει:
> Ιθαγένεια στη δεύτερη γενιά μεταναστών της Ελλάδας



Βιάστηκα να χαρώ: Καμμένος: «Οχι» στην ιθαγένεια στα παιδιά δεύτερης γενιάς


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2015)

nickel said:


> Αυτή τη στιγμή αντιμετωπίζω με επιφύλαξη την κυβερνητική συνεργασία του Σύριζα με τον Καμμένο. Πέρα από τις όποιες σημειολογικές ενστάσεις, περιμένω να λύσω την απορία: Αν ο Σύριζα φέρει ένα νομοσχέδιο για την ιθαγένεια των παιδιών των μεταναστών ή για το χωρισμό της εκκλησίας από το κράτος, θα αφήσουν οι Ανέλ να κριθεί το θέμα στη Βουλή με την ψήφο άλλων προοδευτικών δυνάμεων ή θα απειλούν να φύγουν από την κυβέρνηση;



Δεν με διαβάζεις προσεκτικά. Ο Καμμένος ας μην ψηφίσει. Το θέμα είναι να έρθει στη Βουλή το νομοσχέδιο, να έχει προηγηθεί συνεννόηση με άλλες προοδευτικές δυνάμεις και να ψηφιστεί παρότι ο Καμμένος θα καταψηφίσει. Το θέμα είναι να μην απειλούν οι Ανέλ να φύγουν από την κυβέρνηση κάθε φορά που θα έρχεται προοδευτικό νομοσχέδιο στη Βουλή.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 3, 2015)

nickel said:


> Το θέμα είναι να μην απειλούν οι Ανέλ να φύγουν από την κυβέρνηση κάθε φορά που θα έρχεται προοδευτικό νομοσχέδιο στη Βουλή.


Αυτό είναι το στοίχημα που πρέπει να κερδίσει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ τώρα. Ίδωμεν.

Κατά τα λοιπά, αυτό με το χωρισμό κράτους-εκκλησίας δεν το βλέπω να πηγαίνει και πολύ καλά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2015)

Στο κλίμα του δελτίου ειδήσεων: Όσο οι μεν φοβούνται τις κωλοτούμπεν (sic) και οι δε παράγουν πολιτική που εξαντλείται στο να μιλάνε για τις κωλοτούμπεν, εγώ έχω εδώ τις κουκλίτσες του βουντού και τις τρυπάω με τις μεγάλες βελόνες.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 3, 2015)

Καλά, προς το παρόν η αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση είναι τραγική.


----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2015)

Μια που το λέμε, ξεκίνησε τις εργασίες της η Βουλή; Δεν άκουσα τίποτα κι αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτό είναι συνηθισμένο κι απλώς δεν πρόσεχα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 3, 2015)

Όχι ακόμα, νομίζω στις 6/2.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 3, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Καλά, προς το παρόν η αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση είναι τραγική.


Αυτήν τη στιγμή αντιπολίτευση δεν υπάρχει, αυτό είναι αλήθεια — αλλά όσον αφορά εμένα πιστεύω ότι επί της ουσίας είναι πολύ σημαντικότερο να πετύχει (ή έστω να φέρει θετικό απολογισμό) η κυβερνητική προσπάθεια στο μέτωπο της οικονομίας. Κι η δε αντιπολίτευση να βοηθήσει, έτσι γι αλλαγή τούτη τη φορά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2015)

Διαδικαστικά, ούτε κυβέρνηση (_με την έννοια της νομοθετικής εξουσίας_) υπάρχει πριν πάρει ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης. Είπαμε, 21ος αιώνας, αστραπιαίες ταχύτητες, αλλά κάποια πράγματα έχουν και τη σωστή σειρά και την ώρα τους.



Palavra said:


> Όχι ακόμα, νομίζω στις 6/2.


Ακριβώς.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 4, 2015)

Σύμφωνο ελεύθερης κοινοβουλευτικής συμβίωσης, το οποίο θα επιτρέψει σε κάθε κυβερνητικό εταίρο να ακολουθήσει τη δική του ατζέντα, προαναγγέλλουν ότι θα επιδιώξουν να εφαρμόσουν ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και ΑΝΕΛ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Σύμφωνο ελεύθερης κοινοβουλευτικής συμβίωσης, το οποίο θα επιτρέψει σε κάθε κυβερνητικό εταίρο να ακολουθήσει τη δική του ατζέντα, προαναγγέλλουν ότι θα επιδιώξουν να εφαρμόσουν ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και ΑΝΕΛ.



Καλημέρα. Όπως λέει μάλιστα στο τέλος, «Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, το ζήτημα αυτό έχει συζητηθεί ήδη μεταξύ Τσίπρα-Καμμένου, οι οποίοι θεωρούν ζωτικής σημασίας τα δύο κόμματα να έχουν το δικό τους πεδίο ελευθερίας στη Βουλή». Θα μπορούσαμε να υποθέσουμε ότι αυτό είχε συμφωνηθεί προτού αναγγελθεί η κυβερνητική συνεργασία τους. 

Κάποιος θα έλεγε ότι έχουμε νέο ήθος στο επίπεδο της κυβερνητικής συνεργασίας, αλλά για να πετύχει πρέπει να υπάρχει και νέο ήθος στην αντιπολίτευση ή στη συνεργασία με την αντιπολίτευση. Η αντιπολίτευση δεν θα λέει όχι σε όλα, και τα προοδευτικά νομοσχέδια που θα φτάνουν στη Βουλή θα είναι καλό να έχουν συζητηθεί από πριν με κόμματα της αντιπολίτευσης.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 4, 2015)

Πάντως, γι' αυτό το θέμα των «κόκκινων γραμμών» του Καμμένου ένα είναι το σίγουρο, όπως έλεγε χθες ένας φίλος: το Ποτάμι και το ΠΑΣΟΚ θα κληθούν να ψηφίζουν τα νομοσχέδια που αφορούν ευαίσθητα κοινωνικά θέματα. Φαντάζομαι και ελπίζω πως θα τα ψηφίζουν, αν όμως δεν το κάνουν σίγουρα θα δεχτούν άγρια κριτική, ενώ από την άλλη οι ΑνΕλ έχουν νίψει τας χείρας τους αφού κανείς δεν περιμένει από αυτούς να κάνουν κάτι άλλο. 

Εντωμεταξύ, οι ΑνΕλ θα συνεχίσουν να έχουν ευαίσθητες κυβερνητικές θέσεις, και ευτυχώς που τελείωσε η προεκλογική περίοδος στην Τουρκία και ο Ερντογάν δεν θα έχει ανάγκη να πουλάει στους δικούς του ιθαγενείς τσαμπουκάδες στο Αιγαίο, ειδάλλως δεν είμαι σίγουρη τι θα έβλεπαν τα μάτια μας. 

Και μιας και είπα για ευαίσθητες κυβερνητικές θέσεις, ευχαριστώ το ιπτάμενο μακαρονοτέρας που η Έλενα η Κουντουρά πήρε το Υπουργείο Τουρισμού και όχι το Υγείας:

 2. Δεδομένου ότι η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των γεννήσεων είναι από έγγαμα ζευγάρια, η αγαμία των νέων στις γόνιμες ηλικίες 20-39, δημιουργεί επίσης όξυνση του προβλήματος. Μια αύξηση που παρουσιάζεται στις γεννήσεις είναι πλασματική γιατί υπάρχει εισροή μεταναστών και λαθρομεταναστών στη χώρα μας που είναι εγκατεστημένοι εδώ και πάνω από 5 χρόνια και γεννούν τα παιδιά τους σε δημόσια νοσοκομεία.

3. Βασική αιτία της υπογεννητικότητας είναι η έκτρωση και η αντισύλληψη, που προκαλούν στειρότητα σε μεγάλο ποσοστό. Δυστυχώς η χώρα μας έχει το μελαγχολικό ρεκόρ εκτρώσεων. Τρομάζει κανείς, ακούγοντας ότι 300.000 παιδιά το χρόνο σκοτώνονται με τις εκτρώσεις. Χωρίς αμφιβολία, η έκτρωση είναι ασυμβίβαστη με την ιπποκρατική αντίληψη και με τη χριστιανική ηθική.

4. Η χαλάρωση της θρησκευτικής συνείδησης, το εύκολο διαζύγιο και η αύξηση των μονογονεϊκών οικογενειών - κυρίως μητέρα με ένα παιδί - μαζί με τη μετανάστευση και την αστικοποίηση των αγροτών, το γενικά χαμηλό μορφωτικό και τεχνικό-επιστημονικό επίπεδο και την ανεπαρκή υγειονομική οργάνωση και προστασία, είναι οι υπεύθυνοι παράγοντες για τη δημογραφική κρίση.

5. Η εγωιστική και μη κοινωνική στάση των νέων Ελλήνων απέναντι στην οικογένεια και το παιδί, έχουν καταλυτική σημασία για το όλο πρόβλημα. Δηλαδή στην ιεραρχία των αναγκών πρώτα τοποθετείται το πολυτελές σπίτι και το μεγάλο αυτοκίνητο, τα ταξίδια και το σκάφος και, αν μείνει καιρός και μυαλό, κάνουμε και παιδί.​
http://www.elenakountoura.gr/frontoffice/portal.asp?cpage=RESOURCE&cresrc=73&cnode=8


----------



## Marinos (Feb 4, 2015)

Νομίζω ευαίσθητη κυβερνητική θέση δεν είναι σήμερα το υπουργείο Άμυνας (παρά μόνο σε περίπτωση πολέμου ή πραξικοπήματος). Σίγουρα όχι το τουρισμού, οπωσδήποτε όχι το υφυπουργείο τίποτα που έχει ο Κουίκ... Αν υποστήριζα τους ΑΝΕΛ θα είχα φρικάρει με την στρατηγική τους :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 4, 2015)

Αν αυτό, έτσι όπως είναι αντικατοπτρίζει τις απόψεις της Κουντουρά, τότε ανησυχώ και για τον τουρισμό. 

ΥΓ Αναφέρομαι στο ότι οι αντιφάσεις από τη μία πρόταση στην άλλη είναι τεράστιες. Μερικές αλήθειες, μερικά παραμύθια και πολλή ασυναρτησία.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 4, 2015)

Η Παλάβρα δεν είπε ότι το υπουργείο τουρισμού είναι ευαίσθητη κυβερνητική θέση, το αντίθετο είπε: "Ευτυχώς που πήρε το υπουργείο τουρισμού η κυρία Κουντουρά και όχι το υπουργείο υγείας."


----------



## Marinos (Feb 4, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Η Παλάβρα δεν είπε ότι το υπουργείο τουρισμού είναι ευαίσθητη κυβερνητική θέση, το αντίθετο είπε: "Ευτυχώς που πήρε το υπουργείο τουρισμού η κυρία Κουντουρά και όχι το υπουργείο υγείας."





Palavra said:


> Εντωμεταξύ, οι ΑνΕλ θα συνεχίσουν να έχουν ευαίσθητες κυβερνητικές θέσεις



(Αλλά εντάξει, δεν χρειάζεται να το κάνουμε και θέμα :) )


----------



## Zazula (Feb 4, 2015)

Πάντως το Άμυνας είναι το πιο πρόσφορο υπουργείο για εξυπηρετήσεις, και μπορεί να κάνει πολύ γερό παιχνίδι σε προμήθειες που δεν φτάνουν στον πολύ κόσμο — ενώ ταυτόχρονα δεν έχει σχεδόν καθόλου φθορά ή πολιτικό κόστος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2015)

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να ξανασκεφτούμε αν το Τουρισμού (η πιο σοβαρή πηγή εσόδων για τη χώρα) είναι κρίσιμο, ευαίσθητο κλπ υπουργείο.
Επίσης, γνωστό «υπουργείο» διεκπεραίωσης ρουσφετιών ήταν διαχρονικά το Μακ-Θράκης...


----------



## SBE (Feb 4, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Νομίζω ευαίσθητη κυβερνητική θέση δεν είναι σήμερα το υπουργείο Άμυνας (παρά μόνο σε περίπτωση πολέμου ή πραξικοπήματος). Σίγουρα όχι το τουρισμού, οπωσδήποτε όχι το υφυπουργείο τίποτα που έχει ο Κουΐκ... Αν υποστήριζα τους ΑΝΕΛ θα είχα φρικάρει με την στρατηγική τους :)



Το υπουργείο άμυνας έχει μάσα. Αυτό είναι το ζήτημα. Γι'αυτό και χτυπιόταν από παλιά ο Καμμένος να το πάρει. Για τα άλλα δυο δεν ξέρω. 
Βέβαια, ο πολιτικός που ενδιαφέρεται για την πολιτική του σταδιοδρομία θα κοίταζε να εκμεταλλευτεί το πλεονέκτημά του και θα ζητούσε κανένα υπουργείο Επικρατείας, καμιά αντιπροεδρία- όπως γίνεται συνήθως σε συνασπισμούς. Αλλά στην Ελλάδα οι τρεις στους δυο πολιτικούς ενδιαφέρονται για άλλα.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 4, 2015)

Για ευαίσθητα είπα, όχι για προσοδοφόρα (με τη μια ή την άλλη έννοια). Όσο για το Τουρισμού... η Κρήτη βούλιαξε φέτος, αλλά δεν θα έλεγα ότι αυτό οφείλεται στην Όλγα.

[αφτοσαρκάστικ μόουντ] (Μα πού κατάντησα, να ψηφίζω ΚΚΕ και να ξεπλένω τη συνεργασία ΣΥΡΙΖΑ-ΑΝΕΛ...)[/αφτοσαρκάστικ μόουντ]


----------



## Palavra (Feb 4, 2015)

Για να διευκρινίσω, πάντως: το ΥπΕθΑ το θεωρώ ευαίσθητη θέση. Το έγραψα, εξάλλου:


Palavra said:


> [...]ευτυχώς που τελείωσε η προεκλογική περίοδος στην Τουρκία και ο Ερντογάν δεν θα έχει ανάγκη να πουλάει στους δικούς του ιθαγενείς τσαμπουκάδες στο Αιγαίο, ειδάλλως δεν είμαι σίγουρη τι θα έβλεπαν τα μάτια μας.


Να το πω πιο λιανά: φοβάμαι για θερμό επεισόδιο με αυτόν.


----------



## crystal (Feb 4, 2015)

Εγώ πάντως μέχρι την προηγούμενη βδομάδα ήξερα ότι το Άμυνας το δίνεις σε κάποιον που εμπιστεύεσαι (όχι επειδή είναι τίμιος άνθρωπος, βλ. Άκης, αλλά με την έννοια ότι δεν θα σου κάνει καμιά λαχτάρα).
Την Κουντουρά μέχρι πριν από 5 λεπτά την συμπαθούσα. Όλα κάποτε τελειώνουν...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2015)

crystal said:


> Την Κουντουρά μέχρι πριν από 5 λεπτά την συμπαθούσα. Όλα κάποτε τελειώνουν...


Ήξερες και *ποιου* το εκλογικό κοινό είχε κληρονομήσει;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 4, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ θα πρότεινα να ξανασκεφτούμε αν το Τουρισμού (η πιο σοβαρή πηγή εσόδων για τη χώρα) είναι κρίσιμο, ευαίσθητο κλπ υπουργείο.



Εξαρτάται από το τι αρμοδιότητες έχει σχετικά με τον τουρισμό, τόσο θεσμικά όσο και σε οικονομικό επίπεδο. Δεν το έχω ψάξει ποτέ αλλά ανέκαθεν είχα την εντύπωση ότι τα περισσότερα πράγματα που αφορούν τον τουρισμό ανήκουν πρακτικά σε άλλα υπουργεία, μιας και έχουν να κάνουν με δημόσια έργα, οικοδομικές ρυθμίσεις, εργασιακά, καθώς και οικονομικά θέματα για τα οποία τον πρώτο λόγο υποθέτω πως έχει το υπουργείο οικονομικών.


----------



## Costas (Feb 5, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ήξερες και *ποιου* το εκλογικό κοινό είχε κληρονομήσει;


Πόθεν τεκμαίρεται αυτό; από τη βιολογική κληρονομιά ή από κάτι άλλο, που αγνοώ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 5, 2015)

Εντάξει, η προέλευση των ψήφων δεν είναι δυνατόν να ανιχνευτεί 100%, αλλά θεωρείται κάτι σαν κοινό μυστικό ότι ως βουλευτίνα της ΝΔ στηρίχθηκε από τους πολιτικούς φίλους του πατέρα της. Δες π.χ. συζήτηση εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Feb 6, 2015)

Κρας τεστ για την κυβέρνηση τα λατομεία χρυσού στη Χαλκιδική
(Σταύρος Τζίμας / Καθημερινή)

Ενώπιον της πρώτης μεγάλης δοκιμασίας στο καυτό θέμα των ξένων επενδύσεων αναμένεται να βρεθεί η κυβέρνηση, καθώς θα κληθεί στο αμέσως επόμενο διάστημα να υλοποιήσει τις προ εκλογών δεσμεύσεις της στις Σκουριές της Χαλκιδικής για κλείσιμο των μεταλλείων εξόρυξης χρυσού της εταιρείας «Ελληνικός Χρυσός», εξέλιξη που θεωρείται βέβαιο ότι θα πυροδοτήσει αντιδράσεις, αλλά και θα εκπέμψει άκρως αρνητικά μηνύματα στον κόσμο των επενδυτών διεθνώς.

Η «χύτρα» άρχισε και πάλι να βράζει στην τοπική κοινωνία, με τους 1.900 μεταλλωρύχους στη Β. Χαλκιδική να ξεκινούν κινητοποιήσεις αρχής γενομένης από την Κυριακή, στο χωριό Μεγάλη Παναγία, όπου παρουσία των οικογενειών τους θα εξαγγείλουν τα σχέδιά τους για την περίπτωση που η κυβέρνηση προχωρήσει στο κλείσιμο της επένδυσης, απειλώντας πως εάν χρειαστεί θα ταμπουρωθούν μαζί με τα παιδιά τους στις στοές! Οι αντιδρώντες στην εξόρυξη κάτοικοι της ευρύτερης περιοχής της Ιερισσού τελούν εν αναμονή υλοποίησης των υποσχέσεων των κομμάτων της σημερινής κυβέρνησης για διακοπή της εξόρυξης και λουκέτο στα μεταλλεία και σχεδιάζουν για τις 15 Φεβρουαρίου συγκέντρωση στις Σκουριές ώστε να επαναφέρουν στη δημόσια ατζέντα το αίτημά τους.

Η κυβέρνηση προσπάθησε με μάλλον αμφίσημες δηλώσεις των αρμόδιων υπουργών της να κρατήσει κλειστό το «καπάκι» της «χύτρας», αφήνοντας να εννοηθεί ότι θα ικανοποιήσει και τις δύο πλευρές (!), πλην όμως οσονούπω θα βρεθεί ενώπιος ενωπίω με τη σκληρή πραγματικότητα: να κλείσει ή έστω να «παγώσει» την επένδυση με κίνδυνο να προκαλέσει ανάφλεξη στα Μαντεμοχώρια της Β. Χαλκιδικής ή να αφήσει τα πράγματα να σέρνονται, μέχρις ότου περιτυλίξει κατάλληλα μια «κωλοτούμπα» ώστε να μην εξεγερθούν εναντίον της οι κάτοικοι που εναντιώθηκαν δυναμικά με τίμημα διώξεις και φυλακίσεις;

Πώς όμως διαμορφώνεται μετά τις εκλογές το νέο σκηνικό στις Σκουριές, με δεδομένη την απόφαση Πανελλαδικής Συνδιάσκεψης του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, ότι μόλις σχηματίσει κυβέρνηση θα βάλει λουκέτο στην εταιρεία «Ελληνικός Χρυσός»; Ο υπουργός Παραγωγικής Ανασυγκρότησης κ. Παναγιώτης Λαφαζάνης ερωτηθείς (Reuters) για το τι μέλλει γενέσθαι απάντησε πως η νέα κυβέρνηση εναντιώνεται απόλυτα σε αυτό το επενδυτικό σχέδιο, σημειώνοντας ότι «θα εξετάσουμε τις επόμενες κινήσεις μας ως προς αυτό» και αποφεύγοντας να ξεκαθαρίσει ποιες είναι οι προθέσεις της Αθήνας.

Σε άλλο μήκος κύματος ο αναπληρωτής υπουργός Περιβάλλοντος κ. Γιάννης Τσιρώνης είπε («Μακεδονία») ότι «δεν θα πάμε να κατεβάσουμε τον διακόπτη, αλλά ούτε και θα κάνουμε κωλοτούμπα, επειδή είμαστε στην κυβέρνηση». Και πρόσθεσε: «Θα εξετάσουμε συνολικά την επένδυση, ποιες εγγυήσεις δίνουν για το περιβάλλον και την ανάπτυξη, τι ισχύει στην πράξη», αναγνωρίζοντας ωστόσο ότι «έχουν υπογραφεί συμβάσεις, πρέπει να εξετάσουμε τι σημαίνει η αναθεώρησή τους. Ενδεχομένως να εξεταστούν άλλες εναλλακτικές, όπως π.χ. να γίνεται μόνο υπόγεια εξόρυξη ή ο εμπλουτισμός να γίνεται αλλού. Είναι κάτι που θα εξετάσουμε εξ υπαρχής».

Αμέσως μετά τις εκλογές οι μεταλλωρύχοι της Β. Χαλκιδικής απέστειλαν δύο επιστολές προς την κυβέρνηση και προσωπικά στον κ. Τσίπρα, στις οποίες δήλωναν την απόφασή τους να μην επιτρέψουν να διακοπεί με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο η λειτουργία της επένδυσης, κατηγορώντας μάλιστα τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ότι προεκλογικά ήταν το μόνο κόμμα που δεν πήγε στα Μαντεμοχώρια για να συζητήσει μαζί τους. Αντιπροσωπεία συνδικαλιστών τους μάλιστα συναντήθηκε στην Αθήνα με τον κ. Λαφαζάνη. «Ηταν διαχυτικός μαζί μας, μας είπε ότι θα επανεξετάσουν γενικότερα το θέμα του ορυκτού πλούτου και εντός αυτού του πλαισίου θα δουν και τις Σκουριές», είπε στην «Κ» ο εκπρόσωπος των μεταλλωρύχων κ. Χρήστος Ζαφειρούδας. «Είμαστε αποφασισμένοι να υπερασπιστούμε τις δουλειές μας, δεν εκχωρούμε το δικαίωμα της προστασίας του περιβάλλοντος σε κανέναν, εμείς ζούμε σ’ αυτό το περιβάλλον και φροντίζουμε να τηρεί η εταιρεία τη νομιμότητα. Αν επιχειρήσουν να βάλουν εμπόδια, θα κλειστούμε ακόμα και στις στοές, όπως κάναμε το 2003», τόνισε.

*Σε «αναμμένα κάρβουνα»*

Στην απέναντι όχθη, οι αντιδρώντες, μολονότι έχουν μια φίλα προσκείμενη στον αγώνα τους κυβέρνηση -τουλάχιστον στην προεκλογική της μορφή- βρίσκονται και εκείνοι σε «αναμμένα κάρβουνα» φοβούμενοι ότι θα κάνει πίσω. Την Τρίτη εκατοντάδες εξ αυτών μετέβησαν στην Αθήνα με λεωφορεία για να παραστούν στη συζήτηση στο Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας προσφυγής τους εναντίον της εταιρείας. «Υπάρχει ένας άνεμος αισιοδοξίας, περιμένουμε τις αμέσως επόμενες κινήσεις της κυβέρνησης. Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ έχει εκτεθεί πολύ σ’ αυτή την ιστορία, η επένδυση είναι παράνομη και φοροδιαφεύγει. Τις επόμενες μέρες θα ανέβουμε μαζικά στις Σκουριές για να εμποδίσουμε την επένδυση», ανέφερε στην «Κ» ο πρόεδρος του Παρατηρητηρίου Μεταλλευτικών Δραστηριοτήτων Χαλκιδικής, κ.Τόλης Παπαγεωργίου.

«Συνεχίζουμε κανονικά τις δραστηριότητές μας. Εχουμε όλες τις άδειες, είμαστε απολύτως νόμιμοι, έχουμε επένδυση 350 εκατ. και θα επενδύσουμε άλλα τόσα σε Ολυμπιάδα και Σκουριές. Σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα θα προσλάβουμε άλλα 700 άτομα και οι θέσεις εργασίας θα ανέλθουν στις 2.500», δήλωσε στην «Κ» ο εκπρόσωπος της εταιρείας «Ελληνικός Χρυσός» κ. Κώστας Γεωργαντζής.


----------



## Costas (Feb 6, 2015)

Έχει κανείς πρόσβαση στο παλιό (δεκαετίας 1980) βιβλίο του υπουργού Εξωτερικών Ν. Κοτζιά, _Η Πολωνία και εμείς: Διαπιστώσεις και προοπτικές_;


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2015)

Αυτός ο σκοπός είναι μεγάλο σουξέ, κάθε λίγα χρόνια επανέρχεται σε νέα διασκευή.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 8, 2015)

Και επειδή λέγαμε για ευαίσθητες κυβερνητικές θέσεις και την συγκυβέρνηση: Στρατιωτική μυστική υπηρεσία θέλει ο Καμμένος.


----------



## SBE (Feb 8, 2015)

Μα δεν υπάρχει ήδη, αλλά είναι μυστική και δεν την ξέρει κανένας; Ούτε ο υπουργός;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 8, 2015)

Χεχε, μπορεί :) Ελπίζω πάντως να γίνει κάνας ανασχηματισμός μέχρι το καλοκαίρι που θα γίνουν εκλογές στην Τουρκία...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 8, 2015)

Ακριβώς ό,τι λέω κι εγώ απ' την πρώτη στιγμή:
«[...] Όλα προσπαθώ να τα καταλάβω, μπαίνοντας με απόλυτη ειλικρίνεια στη θέση τους. Ένα όμως δε μπορώ να τους συγχωρήσω. Την ανελαστική και άνευ όρων υπεράσπιση του Πάνου Καμμένου. Δεν σηκώνουν κουβέντα επ’ αυτού. Για οτιδήποτε άλλο εκφράζουν πότε-πότε και κάποια αμφιβολία, κάποιον προβληματισμό, κάποιο αδιόρατο φόβο. Για τον Καμμένο ποτέ. Ακόμα και στις κατ’ ιδίαν συζητήσεις απαντούν με την ατσάλινη αποφασιστικότητα του προσήλυτου στη νέα αριστεροδεξιά θρησκεία, με την οργή αυτού που δεν αναγνωρίζεται το πασιφανές δίκιο του. Έχουν αποϊδεολογικοποιήσει τον Καμμένο πλήρως, όχι μόνο στον δημόσιο και ιδιωτικό λόγο τους, αλλά (πολύ φοβάμαι) και βαθιά μέσα τους. Τον θεωρούν κάτι ουδέτερο, κάτι τεχνικό, ένα μη πολιτικό ρετάλι που χρησιμοποίησαν για να συμπληρώσουν το ύφασμα της κυβέρνησης τους. Δρουν ως εάν ο Καμμένος να μην διαθέτει στρατηγική ή ως εάν η πολιτική του (αν δεχτούν ότι ασκεί πολιτική) να μην τους αφορά. Η ΣΥΡΙΖΑίικη αποστασιοποίηση από τον βαθιά ιδεολογικό τρόπο με τον οποίον δρα ο υπουργός άμυνας στον ευαίσθητο χώρο που του παραχώρησαν, είναι εντυπωσιακή. Θαρρούν πως έδωσαν σ’ ένα παιδάκι κάποιο παιχνίδι ν’ απασχοληθεί, για να τους αφήσει ήσυχους να φέρουν τον σοσιαλισμό.»
Από: http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.politiki&id=39405


----------



## SBE (Feb 8, 2015)

Εγώ αυτό δεν το έχω παρατηρήσει με τους δικούς μου γνωστούς, οι περισσότεροι είναι της σχολής "θα δείξει". 
Μόνη εξαίρεση ένας που είναι της αυστηρής κομματικής γραμμής που πήγε να ερμηνεύσει το φαινόμενο της υπουργοποίησης Καμμένου ως εξής: ο στρατός στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι ακόμα έτοιμος να δεχτεί ΥΠΕΘΑ αριστερό, οπότε είδες εξυπνάδα ο Τσίπρας; Το πρόβλεψε κι αυτό και όταν ήρθε εν τη βασιλεία του, τους καθησύχασε τους φόβους βάζοντας τον Καμμένο εκεί. Εγώ αυτό το επιχείρημα το απόρριψα αλλά περιέργως υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που πιστεύουν ότι είμαστε μόνιμα στα πρόθυρα πραξικοπήματος!


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 8, 2015)

Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τι σημαίνει _ΥΠΕΘΑ αριστερός_ ως προς το τι διαφορετικό θα έκανε για τον ΕΣ. Τι συνεπάγεται, δηλαδή.


----------



## Costas (Feb 9, 2015)

Κι εμένα ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος πού έχει άδικο ο Β.Β., όταν λέει:

Πιο χαρακτηριστικό από όλα η καταγγελία κατά της προηγούμενης κυβέρνησης γιατί επιδίωξε παράταση του μνημονίου μόνο για δυο και όχι για έξι μήνες !
Η νέα κυβέρνηση αρνείται να ζητήσει παράταση, αλλά θα ήθελε να έχει βρει τη χώρα σε καθεστώς εξάμηνης και όχι δίμηνης παράτασης του μνημονίου! Καταπληκτικό.


----------



## SBE (Feb 9, 2015)

Προφανώς όλοι αυτοί νομίζουν ότι είμαστε ακόμα στη δεκαετία του '60, ότι όλοι οι στρατιωτικοί είναι ακροδεξιών πεποιθήσεων και ότι το μόνο που τους απασχολεί μέρα νύχτα είναι πώς να αναλάβουν την εξουσία στη χώρα. Ο δε ΥΠΕΘΑ από το πρωί ως το βράδυ εκτελεί χρέη θηριοδαμαστή και πυροσβέστη προσπαθώντας να τους συγκρατήσει αλλά αυτοί τον ακούνε μόνο αν είναι της πιάτσας και δικό τους παιδί. Γι' αυτό λοιπόν το λόγο τα τελευταία 30χρόνια το υπουργείο αυτό το έχουν αναλάβει γνωστοί ακροδεξιοί - φιλοχουντικοί, όπως ο Άκης Τσοχατζόπουλος, ο Γιάννος Παπαντωνίου κλπ. 

Πιο σοβαρά τώρα, νομίζω ότι το μόνο που μπορεί να απασχολεί τους στρατιωτικούς στην Ελλάδα είναι μην τους προκύψει κανένας χίπης ΥΠΕΘΑ (είτε δεξιός, είτε αριστερός) κι αρχίσει τα imagine there's no countries, it isn't hard to do και κάνει περικοπές και περιορίσει τις σχετικές μίζες και καταφέρει να πείσει και την υπόλοιπη κυβέρνηση γι' αυτά. Δηλαδή μιλάμε για επιστημονική φαντασία. Αλλά ως γνωστόν το ζήτημα του διστακτικού υπουργού το έχουν καλύψει ήδη στο Μάλιστα κε Πρωθυπουργέ:


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2015)

Πολλά και διάφορα θα γραφτούν (ή έχουν ήδη γραφτεί) για την πρώτη ομιλία του Α. Τσίπρα στη Βουλή ως πρωθυπουργού. Ήδη πήρε το μάτι μου σχόλια για υπαναχώρηση σε σχέση με το πρόγραμμα της Θεσσαλονίκης, ενώ οι περισσότεροι λένε ότι μπήκε σε τροχιά σύγκρουσης με την ΕΕ. Αύριο θα εκφραστεί και το χρηματιστήριο, θα χορέψουν και οι αγορές· ήδη μιλούν τα διεθνή ΜΜΕ. Κάποιοι θα έχουν αντιρρήσεις για ορισμένα από τα μέτρα που ανήγγειλε, άλλοι για το συνολικό πακέτο και ορισμένοι θα επισημάνουν ότι σημαντικές πτυχές του παραμένουν ασαφείς και σίγουρα δεν μπορούμε να πάμε στο Eurogroup με τόσες ασάφειες. Εμένα κάποια μέτρα με βρίσκουν απολύτως σύμφωνο, άλλα αντίθετο. Αλλά το πακέτο θα ταξιδέψει στην Ευρώπη και εκεί θα κριθεί πρωτίστως. Προς το παρόν, η προσωπική μου εντύπωση είναι ότι άκουσα μια από τις πιο συναισθηματικά φορτισμένες κοινοβουλευτικές ομιλίες. Υπήρχαν σημεία στο τέλος όπου τόνος και χροιά της φωνής θύμιζαν σαφέστατα Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου. Ο Α. Τσίπρας, είμαι βέβαιος, θα κέρδισε την καρδιά πολλών ακροατών του, αν και έχει ωριμάσει ο κόσμος, δεν φωνάζει πια «Στις δεκαοχτώ σοσιαλισμός». Πολλοί θέλουν απλώς να μπορέσουν να επιβιώσουν και, αν προλάβουν, να ελπίσουν σε καλύτερο αύριο. Είναι δύσκολες οι προβλέψεις για τις επόμενες μέρες, αλλά πρέπει να είναι εύκολες οι ευχές. Ας πετύχουν οι διαπραγματεύσεις, ας βρεθούν οι νέες ισορροπίες και ας μη συμφωνούμε όλοι με όλα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 9, 2015)

Εγώ δεν τις είδα τις εξαγγελίες, οπότε για πείτε μου εσείς που τις είδατε: για τους άνεργους του ιδιωτικού τομέα και τους ΕλΕπ που αγωνιούν είπε τίποτα ο πρωθυπουργός, ή επικεντρώθηκε στις επαναπροσλήψεις στο δημόσιο;


----------



## Marinos (Feb 9, 2015)

Σχετικά με τη συμμετοχή των Καμμένων στην κυβέρνηση: ξέρετε πόσο σας εκτιμώ και σιχαίνομαι να γίνομαι κακός (αλήθεια), αλλά από περιέργεια ανέτρεξα στις μέρες Παπαδήμου. Θα έλεγα ότι οι αντιδράσεις στη συμμετοχή του ΛΑΟΣ (και μάλιστα χωρίς να υπάρχει ανάγκη κοινοβουλευτικής πλειοψηφίας) ήταν πολύ πιο χαλαρές. Πώς να το εξηγήσω; 

Επειδή όντως σιχαίνομαι να γίνομαι κακός, το εξηγώ ως εξής: καλώς ή κακώς, ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα, ή όπως έλεγαν οι Οθωμανοί μου, _zarâr-ı has zarâr-ı 'ammdan yeğdir_, δηλαδή καλύτερα η μικρή ζημιά παρά η μεγάλη. Καθένας βάζει τις προτεραιότητές του, και αναλόγως ζυγίζει. Δεν είναι θέμα ούτε κωλοτούμπας ούτε τίποτα. Ειλικρινά το λέω, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ. :)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 9, 2015)

Κακός δεν γίνεσαι, Marinos, αλλά πιθανόν να μην διαβάζεις όλα όσα γράφουμε: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15688-Ελλάδα-2015&p=235553&viewfull=1#post235553 — οπότε ανακεφαλαιώνω:
1. Η κυβέρνηση Παπαδήμου δεν ήταν «πρώτη φορά Αριστερά».
2. Ο ΛΑΟΣ δεν έπαψε να είναι ακροδεξιά επειδή συμμετείχε στην τότε κυβέρνηση.
3. Ο Καρατζαφέρης δεν αγιοκατατάχτηκε τότε από τους “ριζοσπάστες αριστερούς”, όπως τώρα ο Καμμένος.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 9, 2015)

Μαρίνε, έχεις δίκιο μάλλον, οι αντιδράσεις δεν ήταν τόσο έντονες. Ωστόσο το ένα στραβό δεν δικαιολογεί το άλλο - χωρίς παρεξήγηση, πάντα.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 9, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω, ομολογώ ότι εκεί που συχνάζω (δικτυακά και όχι) δεν έχω πετύχει αγιοκατάταξη του Καμμένου (και ούτε έχω δει κάποιον να παραπέμπει σε κάτι συγκεκριμένο, πέρα από κουβέντες με γνωστούς). Οπότε μπορεί να είμαι επηρεασμένος (και ευτυχής που δεν έχω φέισμπουκ).


----------



## Zazula (Feb 9, 2015)

Marinos said:


> (ευτυχής που δεν έχω φέισμπουκ)


Ευτυχής δεν θα πει τίποτα!


----------



## Costas (Feb 9, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ δεν τις είδα τις εξαγγελίες, οπότε για πείτε μου εσείς που τις είδατε: για τους άνεργους του ιδιωτικού τομέα και τους ΕλΕπ που αγωνιούν είπε τίποτα ο πρωθυπουργός, ή επικεντρώθηκε στις επαναπροσλήψεις στο δημόσιο;


Μπα, τίποτα απολύτως, ούτε για το τέλος επιτηδεύματος. Ίσως σκέφτεται ότι οι προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις τούς ξέκαναν έτσι κι αλλιώς τελείως κι έτσι δεν έχουν πού να στραφούνε, οπότε δεν τρέχει και τίποτα.

Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω είναι άλλο ένα κόμμα δημαγωγών που χρόνια τώρα έλεγε πως θα σκίσει τα μνημόνια και θα διαγράψει το χρέος, και μόλις πήρε την εξουσία, μέσα σε μια βδομάδα ξέχασε τη διαγραφή του χρέους. Όταν το επισημαίνω αυτό, μού λένε: "έλα μωρέ, το ξέραμε ότι θα κάνει κωλοτούμπα στο συγκεκριμένο". Εντάξει, κι εγώ το ήξερα. Άρα εξακολουθεί να κυβερνιέται η Ελλάδα από δημαγωγούς, και εξακολουθούν οι Έλληνες να ψηφίζουν και να φέρνουν στην εξουσία δημαγωγούς, γνωρίζοντας πως είναι δημαγωγοί, όπως γίνεται σαράντα χρόνια τώρα (για να μην πάμε πιο πίσω και ζαλιστούμε). Πάνω λοιπόν σε αυτά τα θεμέλια, πάνω σε αυτά τα μπετά του ανερυθρίαστου ψέματος, θέλουν να με πείσουν ότι θα χτίσουν μια νέα Ελλάδα;;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 9, 2015)

Για να επανέρθω και σε κάτι που έλεγα νωρίτερα, θα ήθελα να πω ότι με ενοχλεί αυτό το «η δημοκρατία επέστρεψε στον τόπο που γεννήθηκε». Δηλαδή η κυβέρνηση του 41,09% θεωρεί την κυβέρνηση του 41,94% μη δημοκρατική. Πραγματικά, κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 9, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ δεν τις είδα τις εξαγγελίες, οπότε για πείτε μου εσείς που τις είδατε: για τους άνεργους του ιδιωτικού τομέα και τους ΕλΕπ που αγωνιούν είπε τίποτα ο πρωθυπουργός, ή επικεντρώθηκε στις επαναπροσλήψεις στο δημόσιο;



Εμένα πήρε το αφτί μου μια στην τηλεόραση να λέει ότι το αφορολόγητο πρέπει να αυξηθεί άμεσα και να μην αφορά καθόλου τους ΕΕ. Δεν ξέρω ποια ή τι ήταν, αλλά πάντως την αγάπησα.


----------



## Costas (Feb 9, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Για να επανέρθω και σε κάτι που έλεγα νωρίτερα, θα ήθελα να πω ότι με ενοχλεί αυτό το «η δημοκρατία επέστρεψε στον τόπο που γεννήθηκε». Δηλαδή η κυβέρνηση του 41,09% θεωρεί την κυβέρνηση του 41,94% μη δημοκρατική. Πραγματικά, κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω.


Εγώ αυτό το καταλαβαίνω ότι οι προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις ψήφιζαν νόμους 800 σελίδων σε τρεις μέρες, ότι κυβερνούσαν με προεδρικά διατάγματα, ότι έβγαζαν σωρεία αντισυνταγματικών νόμων, ότι τη Βουλή την είχανε για μόστρα, κάτι σαν το Ανώτατο Σοβιέτ αλλά με πολλά κόμματα. Δεν έχουν άδικο. Το τι θα κάνουν οι ίδιοι, θα το δούμε στην πράξη. [Πάντως χτες ξεκίνησαν με μισή ώρα καθυστέρηση, πράγμα που οδήγησε σε διαμαρτυρίες του Κυριάκου κι ενός άλλου. Το 'χει αυτό ο Αλέξης, να αργεί χαρακτηριστικά...]

Το ιδεολόγημα περί "του τόπου όπου γεννήθηκε η δημοκρατία" είναι βέβαια ό,τι πιο παστωμένο από τρισχιλιετή συνέχεια του Έθνους υπάρχει. Ψιλά γράμματα, θα μου πεις...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 9, 2015)

Costas said:


> Δεν έχουν άδικο.


Ναι, έτσι είναι ως προς αυτό. Γενικώς υπήρχε απίστευτη προχειρότητα: κάπου διάβαζα ότι έτρεχαν να ψηφίσουν μέτρα με έκτακτες τροπολογίες πριν τα χριστούγεννα επειδή τα είχαν αφήσει όλα για τελευταία στιγμή.

Το τσιτάτο πάντως στο οποίο αναφέρομαι, έτσι όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι, βγάζει ουσιαστικά αντιδημοκρατικές όλες τις μέχρι τώρα κυβερνήσεις από τον καιρό του Περικλή.


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2015)

Καλημέρα

Κάθομαι (ο μαζοχιστής) και παρακολουθώ ομιλίες στη Βουλή, όπου παρατηρείται κάποια κλασική αντιστροφή των ρόλων και κάποια κλασική εμμονή σε παραδοσιακούς ρόλους. Θα είχε πλάκα αν, αντί για το Ναι ή Όχι που θα ψηφίσουν στο τέλος, υπήρχε η δυνατότητα να ψηφίζουν οι βουλευτές με ποσοστό, σαν εκείνο το «60-70% των μεταρρυθμιστικών μέτρων» που είπε ο Γ. Βαρουφάκης στο Βερολίνο. Μπας και δούμε καμιά φορά το ΚΚΕ να ψηφίζει το 60-70% των μέτρων που προγραμματίζει μια κυβέρνηση. Το «Ναι ή Όχι» είναι πολύ εύκολη λύση σε μια ζωή με τόσες αποχρώσεις του γκρι.


----------



## SBE (Feb 9, 2015)

Εγώ φυσικά δεν είδα τίποτα, αλλά πρωί πρωί σήμερα είδα διάφορους γνωστούς μου και γνωστούς γνωστών μου στο φέισμπουκ να παινεύουν τον Τσίπρα γιατί ήταν λέει φανερή η συγκίνησή του, κι ότι μόνο από τέτοιο αντισυστημικό παιδί του λαού που δεν έχει λερωθεί με την πολιτική βλέπεις τέτοια ειλικρίνεια κλπ κλπ. Και σκέφτομαι ότι αυτοί οι ίδιοι ήταν που πριν δυο- τρία χρόνια ζητούσαν να καεί η Βουλή κι όλοι οι βουλευτές (και δεν εξαιρούσαν τον Τσίπρα από την πυρά). Τώρα ανακάλυψαν τον νέο Μεσσία και ξεχάσανε τους προβληματισμούς περί πολιτικής και πολιτικών και ματαιότητας του κόσμου τούτου κλπ κλπ. Μόδα ήταν και πέρασε, τώρα επιστρέφουμε στα παλαιόθεν γνωστά. 

Άρα τώρα καταλαβαίνω γιατί η συνεργασία με τον Καμμένο: ως ειδικός στα περί ψεκασμών από την ημέρα που ανάλαβε το ΥΠΕΘΑ έχει βάλει τα αεροπλάνα να τους ψεκάζουν. Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς.


----------



## Costas (Feb 9, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Το τσιτάτο πάντως στο οποίο αναφέρομαι, έτσι όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι, βγάζει ουσιαστικά αντιδημοκρατικές όλες τις μέχρι τώρα κυβερνήσεις από τον καιρό του Περικλή.


Δεν ξέρω για ποιο τσιτάτο μιλάς, αλλά η τάση της αντιδεξιάς να μιλάει για δημοκρατικές (και για προοδευτικές) δυνάμεις χρονολογείται από πολύ παλιά. Τώρα, το ότι η τότε αγρίως διωκόμενη Αριστερά που ζητούσε δημοκρατία στην Ελλάδα ήταν συνάμα αναφανδόν υπέρ της κομουνιστικής μονοκομματικής δικτατορίας του ανατολικού μπλοκ και καταδίκαζε τις δημοκρατικές επαναστάσεις στην Ανατολική Ευρώπη ως φασιστικές, αποτελεί παρανυχίδα, ως συνήθως: act locally, think locally...Έχουν μείνει λοιπόν σ' εκείνο το λεξιλόγιο, που ανανεώθηκε χάρη στις άοκνες σαραντάχρονες προσπάθειες της δεξιοπασοσικής ολιγαρχικής διαπλοκής και ακόμα περισσότερο με τα μνημόνια.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 9, 2015)

Costas said:


> Δεν ξέρω για ποιο τσιτάτο μιλάς...


Αυτό το «η δημοκρατία επέστρεψε στον τόπο που γεννήθηκε».


----------



## Costas (Feb 9, 2015)

Α, κατάλαβα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 9, 2015)

SBE said:


> κι ότι μόνο από τέτοιο αντισυστημικό παιδί του λαού που δεν έχει λερωθεί με την πολιτική βλέπεις τέτοια ειλικρίνεια



Εμμ... what?


----------



## SBE (Feb 9, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Εμμ... what?



Μετάφερα κατά λέξη αυτό που διάβασα. Προφανώς υπάρχει μερίδα που ελληνικού εκλογικού σώματος που πιστέυει ότι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και ο αρχηγός του είναι προιόντα πολιτικής παρθενογένεσης που εμφανίστηκανν πρώτη φορά στην πολιτική σκηνή της χώρας στις 25/1 και κερδισαν την ψήφο του λαού με την αγνότητα και την εντιμότητά τους. 
Tο Χόλιγουντ το έχει ήδη παρουσιάσει το θέμα:


----------



## Costas (Feb 9, 2015)

Έχω δει άλλα του Κάπρα μα αυτό όχι. Λέει;


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2015)

...
Πάνε χρόνια που το είδα τελευταία φορά (σίγουρα το 'χω δει πάνω από μία), αλλά κττγμ, ναι, δεδομένης της εποχής που γυρίστηκε και τηρουμένων των αποστάσεων και αναλογιών, πάντοτε. Και όχι μόνο κττγμ.

https://archive.org/details/MrSmithGoesToWashington1939480x360


----------



## Costas (Feb 9, 2015)

Α, ευχαριστώ για το λινκ!


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 9, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Σχετικά με τη συμμετοχή των Καμμένων στην κυβέρνηση: ξέρετε πόσο σας εκτιμώ και σιχαίνομαι να γίνομαι κακός (αλήθεια), αλλά από περιέργεια ανέτρεξα στις μέρες Παπαδήμου. Θα έλεγα ότι οι αντιδράσεις στη συμμετοχή του ΛΑΟΣ (και μάλιστα χωρίς να υπάρχει ανάγκη κοινοβουλευτικής πλειοψηφίας) ήταν πολύ πιο χαλαρές. Πώς να το εξηγήσω;



Κατά την γνώμη μου, αδίκως. Το ΛΑΟΣ *είναι* ακροδεξιό κόμμα, οι ΑΝΕΛ όχι. Κινούνται κοντά στην άκρα δεξιά, όπως είναι αντιληπτή σήμερα, αλλά ουσιαστικά είναι ό,τι η ΝΔ του Καραμανλή του πρεσβύτερου. Ναι, έχουν στελέχη που εκφράζουν ακραίες απόψεις αλλά το να έχεις ακροδεξιά στοιχεία δεν σημαίνει ότι είσαι ακροδεξιό κόμμα. Και η ΝΔ είχε και έχει ακροδεξιούς· ακόμα και το ΠΑΣΟΚ.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 10, 2015)

Να υποθέσω ότι έκανες αντιπαραβολή των θέσεων εδώ: http://anexartitoiellines.gr/gov_program.php και εδώ: http://laos.gr/party/views και βρήκες σημαντικές διαφορές;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 10, 2015)

Όχι, δεν έκανα αντιπαράθεση θέσεων. Μ' αυτό το σύστημα θα βγάζαμε τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ κομμουνιστικό κόμμα. Στην εξωτερική πολιτική οι ΑΝΕΛ και το ΛΑΟΣ είναι κοντά, δεν είναι όμως το ίδιο κοντά όσον αφορά το μεταναστευτικό κι άλλα παρόμοια ζητήματα. Μην ξεχνάς ότι δυο απ' τα πιο ακραία στοιχεία του ΛΑΟΣ έγιναν ΝΔ (Άδωνης και Βορίδης). Έγινε ξαφνικά η ΝΔ ακροδεξιό κόμμα;


----------



## Costas (Feb 10, 2015)

Εμένα μου έκανε (θετική) εντύπωση η ρητή καταδικαστική αναφορά του Τσίπρα στον τζιχαντισμό. Όχι πως πίστευα κάτι άλλο, αλλά το ότι συμπεριέλαβε αυτή τη μνεία στην πιο επίσημη ομιλία του (έστω και μόνο για να δείξει στους Ευρωπαίους ότι δεν τους συμφέρει η αποσταθεροποίηση της Ελλάδας), είναι, νομίζω, σημαντικό.

Αλλά πώς μου ήρθε αυτό; μου ήρθε γιατί διάβασα το εξής άρθρο: 

Islamic State Goes Official in South Asia (The Diplomat)
Although its prospects in the region are likely limited, IS could bring further death and destruction to South Asia.

και μετά ξέχασα να το λινκάρω...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 10, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Το ΛΑΟΣ *είναι* ακροδεξιό κόμμα, οι ΑΝΕΛ όχι.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2015)

Διάβαζα εδώ τις εξαγγελίες του Τάσου Κουράκη για την πρωτοβάθμια και δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση. Νομίζω ότι οι παρακάτω τρεις παράγραφοι (στην ενότητα της Αξιολόγησης) είναι μνημείο αριστερής αοριστολογίας που κατά κανόνα καταλήγει σε ένα τεράστιο τίποτα.

Η αντικατάσταση του σημερινού νομοθετικού πλέγματος αξιολόγησης εκπαιδευτικών και σχολείων από ένα σύστημα αποτίμησης του εκπαιδευτικού και παιδαγωγικού έργου με δημοκρατικό και συλλογικό τρόπο είναι απαραίτητη.

Αντιλαμβανόμαστε όμως —και να προσέξουμε στο σημείο αυτό— τη λειτουργική αποτίμηση του εκπαιδευτικού έργου ως μια συμμετοχική και δημοκρατική μεθοδολογία διάγνωσης προβλημάτων, αναζήτησης λύσεων και επεξεργασίας προτάσεων και μέτρων για τη βελτίωση της ποιότητας της εκπαίδευσης.

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αποτελεί για μας εργαλείο ιεραρχικής και χρηματοδοτικής διάκρισης των σχολικών μονάδων ή τιμωρητικό εργαλείο μισθολογικής διαφοροποίησης και διοικητικής πειθάρχησης των «υπαλλήλων», όπως τους θεωρούσαμε.​
Ένα πρόβλημα είχα και με τα μαθηματικά στο χαμηλότερο επίπεδο ανάγνωσης (δεδομένου ότι δεν μπορώ να κοστολογήσω τις εξαγγελίες):

Όπως είπαμε, η Τράπεζα θα παραμείνει ως συμβουλευτικό προαιρετικό εργαλείο για εκπαιδευτικούς και μαθητές. Να σημειώσουμε ότι τα χρήματα που δαπανήθηκαν για την Τράπεζα Θεμάτων ήταν 1.570.000 ευρώ.

14. Θα προσλαμβάνονταν 1.000 αναπληρωτές με το 1.570.000 ευρώ για την Τράπεζα Θεμάτων

Με τα χρήματα αυτά θα μπορούσαν να είχαν προσληφθεί χίλιοι αναπληρωτές για την αντιμετώπιση μέρους των εκπαιδευτικών κενών.​
Θα μπορούσαν να προσλάβουν αναπληρωτές προς 1.570 ευρώ τον αναπληρωτή; Για πόσον καιρό; Ή να υποθέσω ότι υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος καταγραφής της ομιλίας του υπουργού;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 10, 2015)

Βρε πουλάκι μου, αν ψάξεις λίγο θα βρεις τέτοιες δηλώσεις και από βουλευτές άλλων κομμάτων. Ας πούμε από τον Παπαθεμελή, που ήταν μεγαλοστέλεχος του ΠΑΣΟΚ και υπουργός σε τρεις διαφορετικές κυβερνήσεις τους, αν θυμάμαι σωστά. Να τι είχε πει για το Gay Pride στην Θεσσαλονίκη: _κατάντημα, κατάπτωση και ντροπή να εμφανίζεται ο δήμος ως διοργανωτής σε τέτοιες εκδηλώσεις_. Όσο για την πρόθεση του Μπουτάρη να τελέσει γάμο ομόφυλου ζευγαριού είχε πει: _Αν εμφανιστεί κτηνοβάτης με το κτήνος του θα πρέπει να τελέσει γάμο;
_
Άρα; Είναι ή ήταν το ΠΑΣΟΚ ακροδεξιό; Τι στοίχημα πας ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλοι με παρόμοιες ή χειρότερες απόψεις;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ξαναλέω ότι η εντύπωση που μου δίνουν οι ΑΝΕΛ είναι η ΝΔ του παππού Καραμανλή.


Επειδή το επανέλαβες αυτό. Τι ακριβώς θεωρείς ότι ήταν η ΝΔ του παππού Καραμανλή, σε κάποιον άλλον τόπο, μιαν άλλη εποχή κλπ κλπ; Τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει ένα δεξιό κόμμα μεν, αλλά λαϊκά φιλοευρωπαϊκό, του οποίου ο αρχηγός κοιμόταν κάθε βράδυ αλλού για να μην τον πιάσουν αιχμάλωτο με τις πιτζάμες τα σταγονίδια με ένα [ακολουθούν επιθετικοί χαρακτηρισμοί κατά βούληση, π.χ. από την φαρέτρα της Παλ Αύρας)] συνονθύλευμα των ημερών μας, ένα κόμμα της πλάκας χωρίς αρχή και τέλος;

Χέλλε, κάποιοι από εμάς έχουμε ζήσει αυτά που εσύ αποτιμάς θεωρητικά και αποσπασματικά...


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 10, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χέλλε, κάποιοι από εμάς έχουμε ζήσει αυτά που εσύ αποτιμάς θεωρητικά και αποσπασματικά...


Ακριβώς αυτό.


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2015)

Εγώ είχα πάντα την εντύπωση Έλλη ότι η ΝΔ της μεταπολιτευτικής εποχής ήταν (προς το κεντρο)δεξιό φιλολαϊκό κόμμα, και μου φαίνεται περίεργο που την παρομοιάζεις με ΛΑΟΣ ή ΑΝΕΛ. 

Επίσης θα ήθελα να συστήσω με το μαλακό τους χαρακτηρισμούς (αυτό για την Παλ πάει πιο πολύ). Έστω ότι έχουμε κάποιον που έχει τις ακόλουθες απόψεις:
Οικονομικά- Κέινς ζεις, εσύ μας οδηγείς 
Μετανάστευση- Έξω οι ξένοι από την Ελλάδα
Οικολογία- προστάτεψε το δάσος από την καταστροφή
Ελληνοτουρκικά- μολών λαβέ
Γάμοι ομοφυλόφιλων- ακόμα δε μου στείλατε πρόσκληση;

Που θα τον τοποθετούσες πολιτικά; (σημείωση: πρόκειται για περιγραφή υπαρκτού προσώπου, που άμα τον έλεγες ακροδεξιό θα άφριζε από το κακό του).


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 10, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επειδή το επανέλαβες αυτό. Τι ακριβώς θεωρείς ότι ήταν η ΝΔ του παππού Καραμανλή, σε κάποιον άλλον τόπο, μιαν άλλη εποχή κλπ κλπ; Τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει ένα δεξιό κόμμα μεν, αλλά λαϊκά φιλοευρωπαϊκό, του οποίου ο αρχηγός κοιμόταν κάθε βράδυ αλλού για να μην τον πιάσουν αιχμάλωτο με τις πιτζάμες τα σταγονίδια με ένα [ακολουθούν επιθετικοί χαρακτηρισμοί κατά βούληση, π.χ. από την φαρέτρα της Παλ Αύρας)] συνονθύλευμα των ημερών μας, ένα κόμμα της πλάκας χωρίς αρχή και τέλος;
> 
> Χέλλε, κάποιοι από εμάς έχουμε ζήσει αυτά που εσύ αποτιμάς θεωρητικά και αποσπασματικά...



Η ΝΔ του Καραμανλή ήταν σαφέστατα σοβαρότερο κόμμα, αλλά υπήρχαν και κάποιες μεταβλητές εκτός εξίσωσης. Π.χ. δεν υπήρχε σφαιρική ενημέρωση, ιδιωτική τηλεόραση και πολύ περισσότερο δεν υπήρχε Ίντερνετ και μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης, που ξεγυμνώνουν πολλά πράγματα και πολλές προσωπικότητες. Απομυθοποίηση δεν υπήρχε εκείνην την εποχή, τουλάχιστον όχι στο σημερινό μέτρο, τρόπο και βαθμό. Από 'κεί και πέρα, αυτά που οραματίζεται ο Καμμένος σαν σύστημα, οικονομία και κοινωνία δεν απέχουν -στα δικά μου μάτια- ιδιαίτερα απ' αυτά της παλιάς ΝΔ. Με τα σημερινά μέτρα, εξάλλου, η τότε ΝΔ θεωρώ ότι ήταν πολύ συντηρητικό κόμμα.

Όσον αφορά εμένα, βέβαια, είμαι ιδεολογικά μακριά κι από την παλιά κι από την νέα ΝΔ και φυσικά κι από ΑΝΕΛ και ΛΑΟΣ και τα ρέστα. Όσον αφορά τους συνωμοσιολόγους, ας μην το πιάσουμε το ζήτημα γιατί είναι πονεμένο. Όλες οι παρατάξεις τους έχουν -και σε στελέχη και σε ψηφοφόρους- και σε τεράστιο βαθμό μάλιστα. Ούτε καν θεωρώ ότι οι ΑΝΕΛ συγκεντρώνουν περισσότερους, την στιγμή που η ΝΔ έχει στους κόλπους της Άδωνη, Βορίδη, Βούλτεψη και τα ρέστα. Ειδικά μπροστά σ' αυτά που λέει η Βούλτεψη ωχριά και η πιο τρελή τρολιά του Λιακόπουλου.


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2015)

Αν δεν έχετε αντίρρηση, θα ήθελα να αυτονομήσω τα μηνύματα με θέμα «Πόσο δεξιά είναι οι Αν.Ελ.;».

Στο μεταξύ, βρήκα ενδιαφέρουσα την ανάλυση της διαπραγματευτικής μας τακτικής στην Guardian:

*Greece is playing to lose the debt crisis poker game* 
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/feb/09/greece-is-playing-to-lose-the-debt-crisis-poker-game

Εδώ, στα ελληνικά:
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5207841/h-ellada-paizei-gia-na-xasei/


----------



## Costas (Feb 11, 2015)

Οι αντιφάσεις του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είναι πολύ βαθύτερες από τα "χαρτιά" στο πόκερ του Βαρουφάκη. Τις συζητάει όλη η Ελλάδα εδώ και χρόνια, όλοι τις γνωρίζουν. Απλώς, ο κόσμος κουράστηκε, τα μνημόνια απέτυχαν, ο λαός ήθελε να μπει ένα τέρμα, έστω και κατά φαντασίαν. Το 'χουν αυτό οι Έλληνες. Το "καλύτερα μια φρίκη δίχως τέλος παρά ένα φριχτό τέλος" έχει κι αυτό, ως φιλοσοφία, ημερομηνία λήξης...


----------



## Earion (Feb 11, 2015)

Εγώ ανάποδα το ξέρω: *καλύτερα ένα φρικτό τέλος παρά μια φρίκη δίχως τέλος*.


----------



## Costas (Feb 11, 2015)

Ναι, βρε συ, αλλά εγώ το χρησιμοποίησα ανάποδα, όπως το φιλοσόφησαν οι Έλληνες ψηφοφόροι το 2012. Για σκέψου το λίγο...Και τώρα άλλαξαν, και το σκέφτονται όπως το έγραψες!


----------



## Costas (Feb 12, 2015)

Ξενοφών Α. Μπρουντζάκης (Ποντίκι)
70% - 30%

Είναι πλέον το πιο δημοφιλές ποσοστό, ένα ποσοστό το οποίο αντικαθρεφτίζει με αποκαλυπτική ευκρίνεια όσο κανένα άλλο στη μεταπολίτευση τον τρόπο με τον οποίο τα κόμματα πολιτεύονται.

Από το 2009 έως και σήμερα ο πολιτικός διάλογος είχε λάβει τον χαρακτήρα μιας τυφλής αντιπαράθεσης με συγκρουσιακή καθαρά λογική. Έτσι, μάλλον αυθαίρετα και με απολυτότητες χωρίστηκαν οι μνημονιακές δυνάμεις από τις αντιμνημονιακές... Η αντιπαράθεση ήταν άλογη και είχε έντονο κομματικό χαρακτήρα.

Ένα θέμα που απαιτούσε καθαρά συλλογική αντιμετώπιση μετατράπηκε σε μια φανατική σύγκρουση με αποκλειστικό στόχο την κατάληψη της εξουσίας στο όνομα κάποιας αντιμνημονιακής αρχής. Έτσι γίνεται πάντα. Η αλήθεια αποκαλύφθηκε την επομένη των τελευταίων εκλογών, όταν έκπληκτοι μάθαμε ότι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είναι τελικά μνημονιακό κόμμα κατά 70% και αντιμνημονιακό μόνο κατά 30%!

Αυτό ερμηνεύτηκε από τον λαό σαν εθνικά περήφανη στάση – και αν σήμερα μπορούσαμε να ξανακάνουμε εκλογές, τα ποσοστά του κόμματος θα ξεπερνούσαν κάθε φαντασία...

Έτσι, δικαιώθηκε για άλλη μια φορά και μένει ακλόνητη όλη εκείνη η παλαιοκομματική λογική τού «άλλα να υπόσχεσαι πριν από τις εκλογές και εντελώς άλλα να πράττεις μετά». Και αυτό πολύ φοβάμαι δεν είναι ούτε αριστερό, ούτε προοδευτικό, πολύ δε περισσότερο ριζοσπαστικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2015)

*The (almost) agreed eurogroup statement on Greece* (από το Brussels Blog των Financial Times), του Peter Spiegel:

Wednesday night’s breakdown in talks between Greece and the other 18 eurozone finance ministers happened at such the last minute that many of the participants in the eurogroup meeting – including Wolfgang Schäuble, the powerful German finance minster – didn’t even know it had happened, since they had already left the building.

According to several officials involved in the talks, Yanis Varoufakis, the Greek finance minister, had agreed to a joint statement with his colleagues, a statement that was even signed off by Greece’s deputy prime minister, Yannis Dragasakis, who was also in Brussels for the gathering.

Once agreed, the eurogroup meeting broke up and Schäuble and several of his colleagues headed out the door. But officials said Varoufakis put in one last call back to Athens to inform them what he had just agreed to – and government officials vetoed the statement.

We at Brussels Blog got our hands on the statement and have posted it below. In many senses, it has a little bit for everyone. For eurozone officials, who were pushing Athens hard to request an extension of the current €172bn bailout, which expires at the end of the month, it leaves open the option to “explore the possibilities of extending” the programme.

For Varoufakis, there’s even the word “bridge” mentioned in the final paragraph – though not in the sense the Greek minister probably wanted, which is as part of a bridge financing deal.

But the joint statement was not to be. It remains yet another artifact of the longrunning Greek drama:

_
Today the Eurogroup took stock of the current situation in Greece and the state of the current adjustment programme. In this context, the Eurogroup has engaged in an intensive dialogue with the new Greek authorities.

The Greek authorities have expressed their commitment to a broader and stronger reform process aimed at durably improving growth prospects. At the same time, the Greek authorities reiterated their unequivocal commitment to the financial obligations to all their creditors.

On this basis, we will now start technical work on the further assessment of Greece’s reform plans. The Greek authorities have agreed to work closely and constructively with the institutions to *explore the possibilities for extending and successfully concluding the present programme* taking into account the new government’s plans.

If this is successful this will *bridge the time* for the Greek authorities and the Eurogroup to work on possible new contractual arrangements. We will continue our discussions at our next meeting on Monday 16 February.
_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2015)

Διάψευση από τον Γιάνη Βαρουφάκη (πηγή):


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2015)

Επειδή λεξιλογούμε: η τουιτεροδιάψευση του Βαρουφάκη μου θυμίζει το κλασικό παράδειγμα που το έχω αναφέρει ξανά:
Μπαίνει ο τουρίστας στο τρένο στο Λονδίνο και ρωτάει πάει αυτό το τρένο κέντρο; 
Και του απαντάει ο Άγγλος που κάθεται δίπλα στην πόρτα και διαβάζει εφημερίδα I believe so. Και δεν ξέρει ο τουρίστας αν πρέπει να μπει ή να βγει. 
Και δεν θέλω να πω με αυτό ότι ο Βαρουφάκης ξέρει τόσο καλά αγγλικά που μιλάει σαν Άγγλος.

Τώρα, δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά αυτό με το τηλεφώνημα κλπ μου θύμισε μια άλλη ιστορία από τα παλιά, την εν πτήσει απόλυση του Ασημάκη Φωτήλα του νεότερου. Ελπίζω να μην έχουμε επαναλήψεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2015)

Έχω ακούσει ότι ο Βαρουφάκης ξέρει τόσο καλά αγγλικά που μιλάει σαν Αυστραλός με αγγλική προφορά (εγώ δεν μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω ούτε τη μία ούτε την άλλη, πάντως).


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 12, 2015)

Καμμένος* στην Κύπρο: «Η ΕΛΔΥΚ είναι μια μονάδα επίθεσης που όταν θα έρθει το πλήρωμα του χρόνου, θα είναι η μονάδα που θα σηκώσει πάλι τη σημαία της λευτεριάς στα κατεχόμενα εδάφη».


*Υπουργός Εθνικής Άμυνας της Ελλάδας. Το λέω για να το χωνέψω.


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έχω ακούσει ότι ο Βαρουφάκης ξέρει τόσο καλά αγγλικά που μιλάει σαν Αυστραλός με αγγλική προφορά (εγώ δεν μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω ούτε τη μία ούτε την άλλη, πάντως).



Εγώ που τον άκουσα στο μπιμπισί δεν διέκρινα Αυστραλέζικα ίχνη προφοράς, εκτός αν εννοείς ότι μιλάει με αυστραλέζικες εκφράσεις για το οποίο δεν έχω άποψη γιατί δεν ξέρω πολλές αμιγώς αυστραλέζικες εκφράσεις που μπορεί να τις ακούσεις σε διάλογο περί οικονομίας. Μιλάει σαν Έλληνας που έχει ζήσει πολλά χρόνια στην Αγγλία. Τον καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι Έλληνας από κανένα σύμφωνο που είναι πιο πολύ ελληνικό παρά αγγλικό κι από κανένα φωνήεν που είναι βραχύ αντί να είναι μακρό. Στο μπιμπισί π.χ. μίλαγε συνεχώς για ντιλ (dill) εννοώντας συμφωνία (deal)- και πρόφερε το τελικό λ όχι σαλονικιώτικα, όπως προφέρεται στην αγγλική γλώσσα όταν είναι στο τέλος της λέξης, αλλά όπως προφέρεται στην επίσημη ελληνική γλώσσα στο τέλος της λέξης. 
Αλλά φυσικά το σχόλιό μου δεν αναφερόταν στην προφορά του αλλά στο περιεχόμενο της απάντησής του που μου φάνηκε αοριστολογία. 

Σύντομα πώς ξεχωρίζουμε τις αγγλικές προφορές σε σχέση με την αγγλική:
Νότιο Ημισφαίριο= δε λένε το ρ
Β. Ημισφαίριο (με λίγες εξαιρέσεις)= λένε το ρ
Αυστραλία: έντονο α εκεί που στην Αγγλία λένε ε, γκουντάι= καλημέρα, μάιτ= φίλος (mate) κλπ. 
Ν. Ζηλανδία: οτιδήποτε ακαταλαβίστικο χωρίς το ρ είναι μάλλον νεοζηλανδέζικο
Ν. Αφρική: αγγλικά Αγγλίας με ολλανδική προφορά
ΗΠΑ σε γενικές γραμμές: ε, λίγο πολύ τα ξέρουμε όλοι. Λένε το ρ. Όλα τα a προφέρονται ae κλπ. 
Μασαχουσέτη και κάποιες άλλες περιοχές: αμερικάνικα των ΗΠΑ αλλά χωρίς το ρ. Ακούγονται σαν Αμερικανοί που προσπαθούν να μιμηθούν Άγγλους. 
Καναδάς: λένε το ρ. Φωνήεντα βραχέα, δίφθογγοι βραχείες (όπως στη Σκωτία) και κοφτή προφορά των λέξεων, όπως στο παλιό αγγλικό σινεμά, προσωπικά δυσκολεύομαι να τους ξεχωρίσω από τις ΗΠΑ, και τους καταλαβαίνω πιο πολύ από το λεξιλόγιο. 
Και στα περίχωρα του ΗΒ:
Ιρλανδία: λένε το ρ κελαρυστό, ακούγονται λίγο σαν κάτι Έλληνες από τη Στερεά. 
Σκωτία: το ρ εντονότατο, κοφτά φωνήεντα (όχι βραχέα, έχει διαφορά), οι δίφθογγοι προφέρονται σχεδόν ενοποιημένοι (το κλασικό χουζ= σπίτι και τάουλ/ τόουλ= πετσέτα), σκωτσέζικο λεξιλόγιο, ακούγονται λίγο σα να ζορίζονται να βγάλουν φωνή, ώρες ώρες νομίζεις ότι ακούς Σκανδιναβούς να μιλάνε τις γλώσσες τους. 
Β. Αγγλία δυτικά: όλα τα κλειστά α προφέρονται ου, όλα τα ανοιχτά α προφέρονται κλειστά. Του λες bus καταλαβαίνει bass. 
Β. Αγγλία ανατολικά': οτιδήποτε ακαταλαβίστικο μάλλον είναι από εκεί. Οι Βίκινγκ περάσαν από δω και ακόμα δεν έχουν φύγει. 
Ουαλλία: αυτό ακόμα το μελετάω, πάντως αν δείξουν στην Ελλάδα την Ενδοχώρα (Hinterland) που είναι δίγλωσσο αστυνομικό μπορείς να μελετήσεις και αγγλικά και ουαλέζικα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2015)

Στην αρχή του άρθρου 


drsiebenmal said:


> *The (almost) agreed eurogroup statement on Greece* (από το Brussels Blog των Financial Times), του Peter Spiegel:



έχει προστεθεί τώρα η εξής παράγραφος:
_[UPDATE] In response to our post below, the Greek government this morning has denied it ever agreed to the text we got our hands on. “At no point in time did the Greek delegation give consent to the text that has been published,” said Nikos Pappas, the prime minister’s chief of staff. Our account is based on several sources from multiple delegations, so we stand by our story. However, Greek officials insist the text they agreed to Wednesday night was actually an earlier version than the final statement we published. These officials say the agreed draft was changed before it was to be issued at a late-night press conference by Jeroen Dijsselbloem, the eurogroup chairman, prompting their veto. The drama continues…_

Wednesday night’s breakdown in talks between Greece and the other 18 eurozone finance ministers happened [...]


----------



## Costas (Feb 12, 2015)

Το σκίτσο που λινκάρω μπήκε, λέει, στην Αυγή. Οι Εβραίοι διαμαρτυρήθηκαν για τον δικό τους πόνο, αλλά εμένα με ενδιαφέρει και το βάζω εδώ για τον παραλληλισμό του Σόιμπλε με ναζί. Στην Αυγή! Την εφημερίδα της Αριστεράς!


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2015)

Κάναμε μνεία εδώ, στο #43 και 44. Επιχείρησα, με αστεϊσμό, να δώσω συχωροχάρτι στην Αυγή.


----------



## Costas (Feb 12, 2015)

Α, μάλιστα. Ξεπεσμός πλήρης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 13, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έχω ακούσει ότι ο Βαρουφάκης ξέρει τόσο καλά αγγλικά που μιλάει σαν Αυστραλός με αγγλική προφορά (εγώ δεν μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω ούτε τη μία ούτε την άλλη, πάντως).



Ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο. Μιλάει αγγλικά σαν Έλληνας αλλά απαλλαγμένος από ελληνικές παραφθορές της αγγλικής προφοράς.

Edit: τώρα είδα το post της SBE. Βλέπω ότι έχουμε την ίδια ακουστική εντύπωση από τον Βαρουφάκη. Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω σ' αυτό "_Αυστραλία: έντονο α εκεί που στην Αγγλία λένε ε, γκουντάι= καλημέρα, μάιτ= φίλος (mate) κλπ." _το εξής: περισσότερο ξεχωρίζουν οι αυστραλέζικες προφορές από το παρατεταμένο και ανοιχτό "α", π.χ. στο pact, που θυμίζει λίγο την ιρλανδέζικη προφορά του. Το "έι" προφέρεται σαν "άι" πιο έντονα σε συγκεκριμένα μέρη της Αυστραλίας. Υπάρχει και το γνωστό ανέκδοτο, όπου φτάνει ένας Αυστραλός στην Βρετανία και τον ρωτάνε πότε έφτασε στην χώρα, οπότε απαντάει "Αϊ κέιμ ία τουντάι" (I came here today), για να πάρει την απάντηση "πότε έφτασες στην Αγγλία ρώτησα, όχι τι ήρθες να κάνεις".


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> ... ανέκδοτο, όπου φτάνει ένας Αυστραλός στην Βρετανία και τον ρωτάνε πότε έφτασε στην χώρα, οπότε απαντάει "Αϊ κέιμ ία τουντάι" (I came here today), για να πάρει την απάντηση "πότε έφτασες στην Αγγλία ρώτησα, όχι τι ήρθες να κάνεις".


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Costas (Feb 13, 2015)

Μα αυτό το τράβηγμα του εϊ σε αϊ το έχουν και πάρα πολλοί Άγγλοι, όχι; Εγώ το έχω ακούσει πλείστες όσες φορές.


----------



## rogne (Feb 13, 2015)

Costas said:


> Α, μάλιστα. Ξεπεσμός πλήρης.



Εκτός συζήτησης μεν, αλλά θα ήθελα να το πω, έστω και καθυστερημένα: όσο χάλι μαύρο κι αν ήταν η επίμαχη γελοιογραφία (ακραία κακόγουστη, πολιτικά ασυνάρτητη και επικίνδυνη), η αντίδραση της Ισραηλιτικής Κοινότητας ήταν κομψά ταλιμπανική. Κατά διαόλου πάει η κατάσταση με τα ιερά και τα όσια του καθενός...


----------



## crystal (Feb 13, 2015)

Νομίζω το "κομψά ταλιμπανική" είναι οξύμωρο. Όσο κι αν μου τη δίνει η ευθιξία και η ακατάσχετη πολιτική ορθότητα, δεν θα χαρακτήριζα ταλιμπανική τη σύνταξη μιας επιστολής διαμαρτυρίας. Μπορεί εμείς να μείναμε στο αισθητικό/πολιτικό της υπόθεσης, αλλά κάποιους τους πονάει και ιστορικά, κι είναι λογικό να βγουν και να το πουν.


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2015)

Εγώ περίμενα να πονάει ιστορικά τους Γερμανούς, όχι τους Εβραίους της Ελλάδας. Περίμενα δηλαδη καμιά επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας από τους εν Ελλάδι Γερμανούς, που δεν είναι και λίγοι, και που θα πρέπει οι άνθρωποι να έχουν απηυδήσει με αυτά που ακούνε τα τελευταία χρόνια.


----------



## rogne (Feb 13, 2015)

crystal said:


> Νομίζω το "κομψά ταλιμπανική" είναι οξύμωρο. Όσο κι αν μου τη δίνει η ευθιξία και η ακατάσχετη πολιτική ορθότητα, δεν θα χαρακτήριζα ταλιμπανική τη σύνταξη μιας επιστολής διαμαρτυρίας. Μπορεί εμείς να μείναμε στο αισθητικό/πολιτικό της υπόθεσης, αλλά κάποιους τους πονάει και ιστορικά, κι είναι λογικό να βγουν και να το πουν.



Υπάρχει η μορφή και υπάρχει το περιεχόμενο της αντίδρασης. Η μορφή είναι κομψή, το περιεχόμενο ταλιμπανικό. Εξ ου και το οξύμωρο (pun intended).


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2015)

Costas said:


> Μα αυτό το τράβηγμα του εϊ σε αϊ το έχουν και πάρα πολλοί Άγγλοι, όχι; Εγώ το έχω ακούσει πλείστες όσες φορές.



Είναι άλλο α το Αυστραλέζικο. Έχει κράτος και σημαία, είναι επίσημη γλώσσα. Ενώ το αγγλικό που λες είναι τοπική διάλεκτος (κι είναι και λίγο διαφορετικό από το αυστραλέζικο ούτως ή άλλως).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 13, 2015)

rogne said:


> Υπάρχει η μορφή και υπάρχει το περιεχόμενο της αντίδρασης. Η μορφή είναι κομψή, το περιεχόμενο ταλιμπανικό. Εξ ου και το οξύμωρο (pun intended).



Είναι άχαρο, πάντως, κτγμ, να συζητάμε για τον τύπο των αντιδράσεων σε αυτή την τετριμμενοποίηση του Ολοκαυτώματος.


----------



## rogne (Feb 13, 2015)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θα πει "τετριμμενοποίηση του Ολοκαυτώματος" και σε τι διαφέρει απ' την τετριμμενοποίηση του Μωάμεθ, του Ιησού, των Σταυροφοριών, του γυναικείου κορμιού και όποιου άλλου "ιερού" πράγματος μπορεί να σκεφτεί κανείς. Να κοβόταν τουλάχιστον κανείς για την ιερότητα των άλλων... Αλλά όχι, μόνο ο εαυτός μας είναι ταμπού.

Τέλος πάντων, δεν το έκανα (εδώ) θέμα στα γεγονότα του Παρισιού, είναι μάλλον δυσανάλογο να το κάνω θέμα τώρα. Απλώς εμένα νομίζω ότι μου τέλειωσαν εσχάτως τα ναιμεναλλά σ' αυτά τα ζητήματα (και δεν είχα λίγα τέτοια).


----------



## Costas (Feb 13, 2015)

rogne said:


> Εκτός συζήτησης μεν, αλλά θα ήθελα να το πω, έστω και καθυστερημένα: όσο χάλι μαύρο κι αν ήταν η επίμαχη γελοιογραφία (ακραία κακόγουστη, πολιτικά ασυνάρτητη και επικίνδυνη), η αντίδραση της Ισραηλιτικής Κοινότητας ήταν κομψά ταλιμπανική. Κατά διαόλου πάει η κατάσταση με τα ιερά και τα όσια του καθενός...


Εγώ το θέμα των Εβραίων το αντιπαρήλθα στο σχόλιό μου. Το θλιβερό όμως είναι ότι δεν είδα --μπορεί όμως να κάνω λάθος, διορθώστε με!-- καμιάν άλλη αντίδραση (δεν μιλάω βέβαια για το νήμα της Λεξιλογίας...) στη συγκεκριμένη γελοιογραφία. Δεν την κατέβασαν από το σάιτ της Αυγής, δεν τιμώρησαν (το εννοώ) τον σκιτσογράφο με _διακοπή συνεργασίας_ για λόγους ιδεολογίας, δεν έγινε θέμα γενικώς. Κι έτσι τελικά το έμαθα επειδή έγινε είδηση _η αντίδραση των Εβραίων_ και όχι η αντίδραση του ίδιου του συνασπισμού της ριζοσπαστικής αριστεράς. Τι πιο θλιβερό απ' αυτό; Δεν είδα καν --ανεξήγητο!-- αντίδραση από τους εν Ελλάδι Γερμανούς, όπως σωστά είπε η SBE. Και πάλι διορθώστε με αν υπήρξαν άλλες επώνυμες αντιδράσεις και απλά δεν το ξέρω.


----------



## Costas (Feb 13, 2015)

SBE said:


> Είναι άλλο α το Αυστραλεζικο. Έχει κράτος και σημαία, είναι επίσημη γλώσσα. Ενώ το αγγλικό που λες είναι τοπική διάλεκτος (κι είναι και λίγο διαφορετικό από το αυστραλε΄ζικο ούτως ή άλλως).


Εντάξει, αλλά...τι να σου πω. Θυμάμαι να μιλάω μια φορά μ' έναν Άγγλο που μιλούσε έτσι και να του τονίζω --εντελώς καλοπροαίρετα, από αφέλεια δική μου-- την προφορά του, και αμέσως ένιωσα ότι με έβριζε από μέσα του. Επομένως έχω την υπόνοια ότι στη θέση του Αυστραλού του ανεκδότου θα μπορούσε να είναι ένας λαϊκός Άγγλος κάποιων γειτονιών, και φυσικά το ανέκδοτο να πάρει μια κοινωνιογλωσσική χροιά, για να το πω κομψά. Κάνω λάθος σ' αυτό;


----------



## SBE (Feb 14, 2015)

Costas said:


> Εντάξει, αλλά...τι να σου πω. Θυμάμαι να μιλάω μια φορά μ' έναν Άγγλο που μιλούσε έτσι και να του τονίζω --εντελώς καλοπροαίρετα, από αφέλεια δική μου-- την προφορά του, και αμέσως ένιωσα ότι με έβριζε από μέσα του. Επομένως έχω την υπόνοια ότι στη θέση του Αυστραλού του ανεκδότου θα μπορούσε να είναι ένας λαϊκός Άγγλος κάποιων γειτονιών, και φυσικά το ανέκδοτο να πάρει μια κοινωνιογλωσσική χροιά, για να το πω κομψά. Κάνω λάθος σ' αυτό;



Κοίτα, τα Αυστραλέζικα έχουν ομοιότητες με τα αγγλικά της νοτιοανατολικής Αγγλίας, όπως και τα Καναδέζικα με τα Σκωτσέζικα. Έχει να κάνει με το ποιοί αποίκησαν την κάθε χώρα. Αλλά, για δες για παράδιεγμα πώς λένε το μαχαίρι στο ακόλουθο πασίγννωστο κλιπάκι:






Οι Αμερικανοί το λένε ακριβώς κι οπως οι Άγγλοι /naif/ κι ο Αυστραλός λέει /nɔif/.


----------



## Costas (Feb 14, 2015)

Ήρθε τελικά σχολιασμός-καταδίκη από τη Γερμανία για το άθλιο σκίτσο του Αναστασίου, αλλά της Αυγής το αφτί δεν ιδρώνει...

«Υπάρχει η αρχή της ελευθερίας της έκφρασης», δήλωσε ο [εκπρόσωπος του ΥΠΟΙΚ Γερμανίας] Martin Jaeger σε δημοσιογράφους. «Θα κάνω κι εγώ χρήση αυτής της ελευθερίας, εκφράζοντας την γνώμη πως "η γελοιογραφία είναι άθλια και ο καλλιτέχνης αυτής της καρικατούρας θα πρέπει να ντρέπεται"».


----------



## Palavra (Feb 14, 2015)

Costas said:


> Ήρθε τελικά σχολιασμός-καταδίκη από τη Γερμανία για το άθλιο σκίτσο του Αναστασίου, αλλά της Αυγής το αφτί δεν ιδρώνει...


Γιατί να ιδρώσει; Ο άνθρωπος αυτός, εκτός του ότι θεωρεί πως οι εκατομμύρια θάνατοι στα στρατοπεδα συγκέντρωσης είναι κάτι που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως σάτιρα, είναι προφανές ότι δεν έχει χιούμορ, ή μάλλον έχει χιούμορ σαν του Σεφερλή: το ίδιο και το ίδιο και το ίδιο μέχρι αηδίας.



rogne said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θα πει "τετριμμενοποίηση του Ολοκαυτώματος" και σε τι διαφέρει απ' την τετριμμενοποίηση του Μωάμεθ, του Ιησού, των Σταυροφοριών, του γυναικείου κορμιού και όποιου άλλου "ιερού" πράγματος μπορεί να σκεφτεί κανείς. Να κοβόταν τουλάχιστον κανείς για την ιερότητα των άλλων... Αλλά όχι, μόνο ο εαυτός μας είναι ταμπού.


Θα συμφωνούσα με αυτό που λες περί υπερβολικής αντίδρασης των εν Ελλάδι εβραίων, ταμπού κλπ αν ο Αναστασίου είχε αστειευτεί για τον Γιαχβέ, για τους ραββίνους ή για κάτι αντίστοιχο. Αστειεύτηκε όμως με συγγενείς, φίλους και πραγματικούς ανθρώπους που έγιναν πραγματικά σαπούνια, όχι και τόσο παλιά. Οι γελοιογραφίες αυτές είναι σαν να βγαίνει στο Σπίγκελ σκίτσο με σκελετωμένο από την πείνα της Κατοχής Έλληνα να ζητιανεύει στο Γιούρογκρουπ. Ξεφτίλα, δηλαδή.


----------



## rogne (Feb 14, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Θα συμφωνούσα με αυτό που λες περί υπερβολικής αντίδρασης των εν Ελλάδι εβραίων, ταμπού κλπ αν ο Αναστασίου είχε αστειευτεί για τον Γιαχβέ, για τους ραββίνους ή για κάτι αντίστοιχο. Αστειεύτηκε όμως με συγγενείς, φίλους και πραγματικούς ανθρώπους που έγιναν πραγματικά σαπούνια, όχι και τόσο παλιά. Οι γελοιογραφίες αυτές είναι σαν να βγαίνει στο Σπίγκελ σκίτσο με σκελετωμένο από την πείνα της Κατοχής Έλληνα να ζητιανεύει στο Γιούρογκρουπ. Ξεφτίλα, δηλαδή.



Δεν συμφωνώ με αυτή την ερμηνεία. Αφενός η αναλογία σου προϋποθέτει πως το Σπίγκελ στη φανταστική γελοιογραφία του θα ταύτιζε το Γιούρογκρουπ (δηλαδή, ας πούμε ελαφρώς καταχρηστικά, τον "εαυτό του") με τους ναζί, πράγμα που, εκτός του ότι δεν θα γινόταν ποτέ, ξεφεύγει πολύ από τη λογική του σκίτσου του Αναστασίου, η οποία δεν έχει τίποτα το αυτοκριτικό. Αφετέρου, το Ολοκαύτωμα σε συμβολικό επίπεδο δεν είναι, δυστυχώς, πραγματικοί άνθρωποι που δολοφονήθηκαν μαζικά όχι και τόσο παλιά, αλλά το ιδρυτικό ταμπού του επίσημου σύγχρονου εβραϊσμού. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι ανάλογη θα ήταν η αντίδραση και σε ένα σκίτσο που θα ταύτιζε με τους νεκρούς του Ολοκαυτώματος τους χιλιάδες νεκρούς μετανάστες της Μεσογείου. Υπάρχει δηλαδή εδώ μια αποκλειστική λογική, και ακριβώς αυτή κάνει το θέμα του Ολοκαυτώματος ιερό, "δικό μας" και κανενός άλλου, και από αυτή την άποψη παραπλήσιο του Μωάμεθ κλπ. Άλλες αναπαραστάσεις θεωρούν ιερές και απαγορευμένες οι (όποιοι) μεν, άλλες οι (όποιοι) δε. Η λογική όμως είναι η ίδια.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 14, 2015)

Δηλαδή ποιος ακριβώς είναι ο «επίσημος σύγχρονος εβραϊσμός»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 14, 2015)

Η συζήτηση γίνεται σουρεαλιστική.

Αφενός, νόμιζα ότι το Ολοκαύτωμα είναι μια τεράστια μαύρη τρύπα στην ανθρώπινη ιστορία και όχι πλάσμα της γόνιμης ανθρώπινης φαντασίας για την εξήγηση των φυσικών φαινομένων. Αφετέρου, φυσικά και κατανοώ (ματάκια έχω και βλέπω) την τρέχουσα πολιτική (εργαλειακή, αν θέλουμε) χρήση του από κάποιους, αλλά έχουμε εδώ κριτική των συγκεκριμένων πολιτικών κύκλων; Υπάρχει αναφορά στη σύγχρονη πολιτική του ισραηλινού κράτους ή των εθνικιστικών ηγεσιών του; Βλέπουμε π.χ. τον Μπίμπι να επιβάλλει σε Παλαιστίνιους περιβάλλον Ολοκαυτώματος ή έχουμε απλώς και μόνο τη μεταφορά ενός σημερινού εκλεγμένου και καταξιωμένου στη δημοκρατική χώρα του πολιτικού στο ναζιστικό περιβάλλον του παρελθόντος; Θα ακολουθήσει η ίδια λογική για να ντύσει π.χ. αύριο τον Ραχόι φαλαγγίτη και να δείξει τον Κάμερον να κραδαίνει μια θηλειά στα μαρμαρωμένα μνήματα;

Ας μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας. Η γελοιογραφική συσχέτιση των Γερμανών, των Ευρωπαίων, των δανειστών με ναζί βασανιστές (που δεν γίνεται μόνο από τον συγκεκριμένο γελοιογράφο, αλλά και από άλλους, πολύ πιο καταξιωμένους) δεν εξυπηρετεί τίποτε περισσότερο από το χάιδεμα των χαμηλότερων ρατσιστικών αντανακλαστικών μιας ταλαιπωρημένης κοινωνίας που θα είναι εύκολο να στραφεί, αν (ή όταν) φτάσει η ώρα, στον επόμενο εθνοσωτήρα της φυλής. Τα έχουμε δει αλλού· ξέρουμε από ποιες δεξαμενές τροφοδοτήθηκαν οι κάλπες του μπαμπά Λεπέν και πού μετατρέπουν σήμερα τα ποσοστά τους οι Γερμανοί νεοναζιστές σε κοινωνικά πιο αποδεκτούς Pegidas.

Κτγμ, η μεταφορά της συζήτησης από την ουσία του θέματος στο παρεμπίπτον του ποιος διαμαρτυρήθηκε πρώτος δεν είναι τίποτε περισσότερο από κλασικό κατενάτσιο για να καλυφτούν οι αγωνιστικές αδυναμίες της ομάδας (εδώ: της εφημερίδας).


----------



## rogne (Feb 14, 2015)

Η ιδεολογική χρήση των ναζί, των ξένων κατακτητών, του "λαού που αντιστέκεται" κλπ. (και) από την αριστερά στην Ελλάδα της κρίσης είναι ένα θλιβερό και καθόλου καινούργιο φαινόμενο, ανάγεται τουλάχιστον στις πλατείες του 2011. Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι η ζημιά έχει ήδη γίνει προ πολλού, μας έδωσε ΧΑ, ΑΝΕΛ, ΣΥΡΙΖΑ-ΑΝΕΛ, "εθνοαπελευθερωτική" συστράτευση με την κυβέρνηση σε ποσοστά αδιανόητα, και πάει λέγοντας. Το θέμα που άνοιξα εδώ αφορά, όπως ξαναείπα, κάτι ευρύτερο (και επίσης πολυσυζητημένο), το τι μπορεί να δείχνει/γελοιογραφεί κανείς χωρίς να τον κατηγορούν για προσβολή των ιερών και των οσίων. Πράγματι, δεν είναι το μείζον αυτό, τώρα, στα καθ' ημάς, αλλά είναι ίσως κάπως σοβαρότερο διεθνώς απ' την εγχώρια πολιτική σκηνή. Δεν κάνουμε ντε και καλά πλάτες στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ αν λέμε και τίποτ' άλλο.

Νομίζω για το Ολοκαύτωμα εξηγήθηκα: ένα σωρό επίσημοι εβραϊκοί-ισραηλίτικοι φορείς (δεν ξέρω ποιοι και πόσοι, πάντως πολλοί) το θεωρούν "μη αναπαραστάσιμο", "δικό μας", "μην το θίγετε" κλπ. Εγώ πάντως δεν το θεωρώ "μαύρη τρύπα στην ανθρώπινη ιστορία" ούτε θα του έδινα καμία άλλη μεταφυσική διάσταση. Όποιος το παρομοιάζει με την κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα σήμερα προφανώς δεν ξέρει τι του γίνεται, το θέτει πάντως σε ένα επίπεδο όπου μπορούν να βγουν όσοι άλλοι θέλουν και να του πουν "προφανώς δεν ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται, το Ολοκαύτωμα ήταν αυτό κι αυτό κι αυτό...". Να του λένε όμως "'μην το πιάνεις καν αυτό, απαγορεύεται", είναι στάση θεοκρατική.


----------



## Costas (Feb 14, 2015)

Δεν κατάλαβα πάντως τον παραλληλισμό με το Παρίσι. Στο Παρίσι εκτελέστηκαν άνθρωποι, στην Αθήνα στάλθηκε μια επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας.


----------



## Costas (Feb 14, 2015)

(Καθημερινή)
Αποστάσεις από το περιεχόμενο της γελοιογραφίας που δημοσιεύθηκε στην εφημερίδα «Αυγή» και είχε ως θέμα τον Γερμανό υπουργό Οικονομικών Βόλφγκανγκ Σόιμπλε λαμβάνει ο Πρωθυπουργός Αλέξης Τσίπρας σε συνέντευξή του στο γερμανικό περιοδικό «Stern».

Σύμφωνα με ανάρτηση του δημοσιογράφου Αντρέας Πέτζολντ, ο οποίος πήρε την συνέντευξη, στο Twitter, ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας χαρακτηρίζει το σκίτσο «ατυχές», δηλώνει ότι δεν τον ικανοποίησε και ότι αυτή δεν είναι η θέση του ιδίου. Διευκρινίζει ωστόσο ότι σέβεται την καλλιτεχνική ελευθερία και την ελευθερία της σάτιρας.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 14, 2015)

Costas said:


> O Αλέξης Τσίπρας [...] διευκρινίζει ωστόσο ότι σέβεται την καλλιτεχνική ελευθερία και την ελευθερία της σάτιρας.


Ακριβώς! http://www.syriza.gr/article/id/526...o-shmerino-fyllo-ths-efhmeridas-«Ta-Nea».html


----------



## Costas (Feb 14, 2015)

Ε ναι, ελευθερία της έκφρασης ονομάζουμε τώρα τον πατριωτικό χουλιγκανισμό...Αν είχε μιλήσει κανένας Τατσόπουλος για τις αναρίθμητες γκόμενές του, θα είχε εξεγερθεί το σύμπαν.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 15, 2015)

Πιθανόν. Εδώ εξεγέρθηκε όταν σχολιάστηκαν τα Λουμπουτάν της Τζάκρη (που οι τιμές τους ξεκινούν από 500€, γι' αυτό και σχολιάστηκαν εξάλλου).


----------



## Zazula (Feb 17, 2015)

Το τερμάτισε...  http://www.kontranews.gr/kiria-arthra/item/43614-prosexe-aleksi


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2015)

Περιμένω πότε θα ενημερωθούν σχετικά οι δικοί μας θρησκειοβαρεμένοι συνωμοσιολόγοι, γιατί θα έχει γέλιο. Πρoς το παρόν, η xάρις του Κυρίου έστειλε την επιφοίτηση στους Αμερικανούς οι οποίοι ρωτάνε:

Is Tsipras the Antichrist?

A CHARISMATIC NEW WORLD LEADER APPEARS FROM NOWHERE AND TAKES CONTROL OF GREECE

Ενδείξεις ότι ο Τσίπρας είναι ο 666: 
Συναντήθηκε με τον Πάπα :scared::devil:
Είναι οικολόγος ή τέλος πάντων δείχνει να πιστεύει ότι η κλιματική αλλαγή είναι υπαρκτό φαινόμενο :mellow::devil::devil:
Τα πάει καλά με τον Πούτιν :devil:
Θέλει να βρεθεί λύση στο Παλαιστινιακό :devil:

Ορισμένοι διαφωνούν πάντως, λέγοντας ότι η θέση του Αντίχριστου είναι κατειλημμένη από τον Ομπάμα και δε χωράει άλλος στην καρέκλα, αλλιώς δεν θα είναι καρέκλα αλλά καναπές. Και ένας κύριος ισχυρίζεται ότι μελέτησε τις γραφές και αντίχριστος είναι ο Ερντογάν.  Υπό ΚΣ αυτό θα μας βόλευε, αλλά όχι και να μας φάνε το αξίωμα οι Τούρκοι. Να μας το φάνε οι Αμερικανοί θα πεις δε βαριέσαι, υπερδύναμη είναι, φίλη χώρα είναι πλέον (χμ, αυτή η υποτίθεται υποστήριξη μπας και είναι μεταξύ αντιχριστέων;  ), αλλά να μας το φάνε οι Τούρκοι, ζαμαί. :curse:


----------



## Costas (Feb 17, 2015)

Είναι μέλος της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης ο Νικολόπουλος; Δεν τον βρίσκω στον κατάλογο των υπουργών.
Όσο για τον ιδιοκτήτη του Κόντρα, νά ένας άνθρωπος που θα φχαριστιόμουν [nickel: διαγράφτηκαν 7 λέξεις], για να πω την αμαρτία μου...


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2015)

Χαίρομαι που δεν συζητάμε τα χτεσινά. Γιατί έχω δουλειά και με τρώει, στα εκατό που ακούω ή διαβάζω, να σχολιάσω τα 95. Πολύ αντιπαραγωγική η κατάσταση, από κάθε άποψη.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Feb 17, 2015)

Προκόπης Παυλόπουλος, η επιλογή της κυβέρνησης για την προεδρία της Δημοκρατίας

Ώστε έτσι λοπόν. Ο φαυλεπίφαυλος Προκόπης επελέγη για το αξίωμα που ενσαρκώνει την ενότητα του έθνους.

Μία και μόνη λέξη για σχόλιο: Ντροπή! Είναι θέμα προσωπικής αξιοπρέπειας. Αυτής ακριβώς που εμπορευόμαστε στο εξωτερικό.
Που φαίνεται πως δεν περίσσεψε για το εσωτερικό της χώρας.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 17, 2015)

Μετά την κοπαδόν αγιοκατάταξη των ΚαμΈλ και του Πάνου ειδικότερα, τουλάχιστον τώρα με την Πακη-στανική πρόταση ΠτΔ βλέπω στα ΜΚΔ κάποιες αντιδράσεις από ορισμένους Συριζαίους (μάλλον απ' όσους είχαν πάρει στα σοβαρά το «πρώτη φορά αριστερά»). Αν και η κεντρική γραμμή παραμένει να αγιοκαταταχθεί κι αυτός.


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2015)

Η διαφορά ανάμεσα στον Παυλόπουλο και τον Καμμένο είναι ότι ο Παυλόπουλος μάς απογοήτευσε πάρα πολλές φορές. Ο Καμμένος, μια και καλή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 17, 2015)

Η επιλογή Παυλόπουλου περιέχει κτγμ πολλούς συμβολισμούς, όπως:

Είναι, όπως και να το κάνουμε, συνταγματολόγος καθηγητής, μέσα σε διάφορες γνωματεύσεις και νομικές εισηγήσεις και αποφάσεις κλπ. και θεωρείται ισορροπιστής.
Είναι ο εμπνευστής του μπόνους των 50 εδρών, άρα δυσκολεύει η αναλογικοποίηση του εκλογικού συστήματος («ασέβεια στον ΠτΔ»).
Είναι ο άνθρωπος που δεν ακολούθησε σκληρή πολιτική καταστολής αλλά ακολούθησε γραμμή καταλλαγής στα Δεκεμβριανά του 2008.
Είναι/θεωρείται άνθρωπος του στενού καραμανλικού κύκλου.
Είναι δεξιός και επομένως ο Τσίπρας δείχνει ότι δεν διεκδικεί κάποιας μορφής πολιτική παντοκρατορία για την κοινοβουλευτική τετραετία του (που, θυμίζω, δεν «σκιάζεται» από άλλες εκλογικές αναμετρήσεις) και καθησυχάζει ενδεχόμενες φοβίες για έξοδο από το ευρώ/την ΕΕ με κοινοβουλευτική πλειοψηφία (ο ΠτΔ μπορεί να αναπέμψει το συγκεκριμένο νομοσχέδιο και, αν διαφωνεί, να παραιτηθεί και να οδηγηθεί η χώρα σε εκλογές).
Είναι επιλογή που δεν προκαλεί πρόσθετα ευρωπαϊκά προβλήματα με την επιτροπή του Γιουνκέρ (διάδοχος, έγκριση από την Ευρωβουλή κλπ).


----------



## Marinos (Feb 17, 2015)

Εγώ πάλι που όπως ξέρετε δεν είμαι Συριζαίος ομολογώ ότι είχα εκτιμήσει τη συνετή στάση του Πάκη το '08, αλλά και την προσπάθεια στοιχειώδους θωράκισης του κράτους (θου κύριε) με το νομοσχέδιο για τον βασικό μέτοχο, η απόρριψη του οποίου από την ΕΕ ήταν κτγμ απλώς μια ακόμα ένδειξη του τι καπνό φουμάρει η εν λόγω.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 17, 2015)

Αν ο Τσίπρας κάνει τους ακολούθους του να αποδέχονται (για τον οποιονδήποτε λόγο και με την οποιανδήποτε καρατραβηγμένη απ' τα μαλλιά αιτιολογία) τον Παυλόπουλο για ΠτΔ, σημαίνει ότι ουσιαστικά τους έχει φέρει σε σημείο να δέχονται/πιστεύουν/ακολουθούν _κυριολεκτικά _ό,τι και να τους πει, όσο τρελό κι αν είναι.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 17, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Εγώ πάλι που όπως ξέρετε δεν είμαι Συριζαίος ομολογώ ότι είχα εκτιμήσει τη συνετή στάση του Πάκη το '08, αλλά και την προσπάθεια στοιχειώδους θωράκισης του κράτος (θου κύριε) με το νομοσχέδιο για τον βασικό μέτοχο.


Να, βρε παιδί μου, αλλά δεν υπήρχε _κανένας άλλος_ μέχρι να φτάσουμε στον Πάκη; _Είναι δυνατόν;_


----------



## Marinos (Feb 17, 2015)

Και ένα καλό νέο, για το οποίο δεν πιστεύω να έχει κανείς αντίρρηση. Και μ' αυτό θα προσπαθήσω να πάψω να παίζω τον κυβερνητικό εκπρόσωπο εκεί που δεν είμαι :)


> Τέλος στα Κέντρα Κράτησης μεταναστών της Αμυγδαλέζας βάζουν οι διαδικασίες της κοινής απόφασης των αναπληρωτών υπουργών Εσωτερικών και Διοικητικής Ανασυγκρότησης κ. Γιάννη Πανούση και κυρίας Αναστασίας Χριστοδουλοπούλου. Διαβάστε όλη την ανακοίνωση: «Άμεση κατάργηση της υπουργικής απόφασης με την οποία έγινε δεκτή η υπ' αριθμ. 44/2014 Γνωμοδότηση του ΝΣΚ και την άμεση απόλυση όσων τυχόν κρατούνται για χρονικό διάστημα πέραν των 18 μηνών και άμεση απόλυση των ευάλωτων περιπτώσεων (οικογένειες, παιδιά, ασυνόδευτοι ανήλικοι, έγκυες, θύματα βασανιστηρίων, ασθενείς, υπερήλικες) με την αναγκαία παραπομπή τους σε δομές φιλοξενίας καθώς και την άμεση απόλυση των αιτούντων άσυλο». «Απόλυση των κρατουμένων στις περιπτώσεις όπου η κράτηση έχει διαρκέσει πέραν των 6 μηνών, ανώτατο όριο που τίθεται ως κανόνας από τον νόμο-ταυτόχρονα με την έκδοση απόφασης εξάμηνης αναβολής απομάκρυνσης σύμφωνα με τις πρόνοιες του ν.3907/2011. Εξέταση, σε κάθε περίπτωση, της εφαρμογής των εναλλακτικών της κράτησης περιοριστικών μέτρων (υποχρέωση εμφάνισης στο αστυνομικό τμήμα του τόπου κατοικίας, δήλωση του τόπου κατοικίας κ.ά.). Η ίδια ρύθμιση μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί και για όσους/ες καταλαμβάνονται στο εξής να βρίσκονται στη χώρα χωρίς νομιμοποιητικά έγγραφα» Σημειώνεται επίσης ότι «με αίσθηση του επείγοντος χαρακτήρα του προβλήματος- δρομολογούνται διαδικασίες για την αποκατάσταση της νομιμότητας και την ορθή εφαρμογή, κατ' αρχήν του υπάρχοντος νομικού πλαισίου και συγκεκριμένα του Ν.3907/2011, που ρυθμίζει τη διοικητική μεταχείριση των αλλοδαπών που υπόκεινται σε διαδικασίες επιστροφής, καθώς και της νομοθεσίας για την υποδοχή των αιτουμένων διεθνή προστασία και τη διασφάλιση των διαδικασιών εξέτασης των αιτημάτων τους (ΠΔ 220/2007, ΠΔ 113/2013)». Στην ανακοίνωση αναφέρεται ότι τα πρόσφατα τραγικά γεγονότα (οι δύο θάνατοι κρατούμενων μεταναστών στο κέντρο κράτησης της Αμυγδαλέζας, από παθολογικά αίτια και λόγω αυτοκτονίας) υπογραμμίζουν την ανάγκη άμεσης παρέμβασης και αλλαγής στο καθεστώς της αδιάκριτης και πολύμηνης κράτησης μεταναστών και προσφύγων υπό συνθήκες, που συνιστούν απάνθρωπη και εξευτελιστική μεταχείριση, ενώ τονίζεται επίσης ότι «στην παρούσα χρονική στιγμή, εκατοντάδες άνθρωποι κρατούνται υπό άθλιες συνθήκες, στα Κέντρα Κράτησης της χώρας, πολλοί δε εξ αυτών, παρά την παρέλευση, του ανώτατου ορίου των δεκαοκτώ μηνών κράτησής τους». Η κοινή ανακοίνωση επισημαίνει επιπλέον: «Η επ' αόριστον διοικητική κράτηση και η στέρηση της ελευθερίας χιλιάδων ανθρώπων, μεταξύ των οποίων και πρόσωπα που χρήζουν διεθνούς ή ειδικής προστασίας και μέριμνας (αιτούντες άσυλο, οικογένειες, παιδιά, ασυνόδευτοι ανήλικοι, έγκυοι, θύματα βασανιστηρίων, ασθενείς, υπερήλικες), η κράτησή τους κάτω από αυτές τις συνθήκες, η επί πολλά έτη προβληματική λειτουργία του συστήματος ασύλου, η απουσία μηχανισμού προστασίας και δομών πρώτης υποδοχής προσφύγων στα σύνορα, ευτελίζουν τους θεσμούς και διασύρουν τη χώρα διεθνώς και προσβάλλουν κατάφωρα κάθε έννοια κράτους δικαίου». Σύμφωνα με τους δύο αναπληρωτές υπουργούς επιβάλλεται στην παρούσα χρονική στιγμή η άμεση δρομολόγηση διαδικασιών για την άμεση άρση της στέρησης της ελευθερίας ανθρώπων και την αποκατάσταση της νομιμότητας, καθώς και για τη διασφάλιση της τήρησης της νομιμότητας εφεξής και την επιβολή της διοικητικής κράτησης, ως εξαίρεσης και για διάστημα και υπό συνθήκες που δεν θα την παραβιάζουν. «Σε κάθε περίπτωση και με βάση τις πρόνοιες του άρθρου του Ν.3907/2011 και τις σχετικές αποφάσεις του ΕΔΔΑ, υπάρχει επιπλέον άμεση ανάγκη ριζικών αλλαγών σε όσους χώρους κράτησης τυχόν διατηρηθούν για ένα μικρό χρονικό διάστημα και βέβαια η λειτουργία ανοιχτών δομών φιλοξενίας. Στην κατεύθυνση αυτή θα έχουμε αρωγό την Ευρώπη, τόσο σε επίπεδο Συμβουλίου της Ευρώπης όσο και σε επίπεδο Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης στο πλαίσιο, δε, των θεσμικών οργάνων της θα διεκδικήσουμε τον επιμερισμό των ευθυνών με βάση την αρχή της αλληλεγγύης» σημειώνεται στην ανακοίνωση." Για το Κέντρο Κράτησης της Αμυγδαλέζας αναφέρεται ότι ως εκ της θέσης του και των ιδιομορφιών του (αστυνομικές εγκαταστάσεις), δεν μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε ανοιχτή δομή και προετοιμάζεται λόγω και της ιστορίας που το συνοδεύει, εμβληματικά το κλείσιμο της δομής εκκενώνοντας σταδιακά τους χώρους. Τέλος σημειώνεται: «Ενδιαμέσως λαμβάνονται όλα τα αναγκαία μέτρα (υλικοτεχνική υποδομή, φάρμακα, ρουχισμός, διατροφή κ.λπ.) ώστε να μην αισθάνονται οι κρατούμενοι, όσο παραμένουν υπό κράτηση, ότι η Πολιτεία μόνο λόγια λέει. Εγγυώμεθα ότι η όλη διαδικασία θα ολοκληρωθεί στο μικρότερο δυνατό διάστημα κι ότι η τήρηση της νομιμότητας και της ασφάλειας όλων θα είναι πρωταρχικό μας μέλημα».


----------



## Costas (Feb 18, 2015)

Ο κ. Σόιμπλε πρόσθεσε επίσης ότι ο κ. Βαρουφάκης δήλωσε "ντροπιασμένος" για την γελοιογραφία της Αυγής που παρουσίαζε τον γερμανό ομόλογό του σαν Ναζί. (Καθημερινή)


----------



## SBE (Feb 18, 2015)

Για τους αριθμούς: όπως πολύ σωστά επεσήμανε γνωστός μου συριζαίος (για να μη λέει η Παλ ότι του θίξανε τα παιδιά της ΝΔ), αν είχε προσλάβει το κράτος 850.000 νέους δεν θα υπήρχε ανεργία στους νέους. Απλά με συμβάσεις μικρής διάρκειας μπορείς να κάνεις εκατό προσλήψεις για κάθε θέση. 
Περί Παυλόπουλου: επειδή εγώ είμαι από άλλο χωριό, τον Παυλόπουλο δεν τον ήξερα ούτε με τί μοιάζει, μέχρι τις εκλογές του 2012 που έτυχε να είμαι Ελλάδα και πήγα να ψηφίσω (στο εκλογικό τμήμα απέναντι από τον Αγ. Διονύσιο τον Αρεοπαγίτη περιέργως, αντί για το τμήμα της γειτονιάς μου). Φτάνοντας λοιπόν στο εκλογικό τμήμα είδα κάποιον που τον χαιρετάγανε με χειραψίες, του φίλαγε το χέρι μια γιαγιά κλπ, σημασία δεν έδωσα μεγάλη γιατί έψαχνα να βρω πού να πάω, και τελικά αφού το βρήκα είπα ένα μελιστάλαχτο συγγνώμη στον τύπο με τις χειραψίες για να κάνει πέρα να περάσω. Νομίζω ότι σοκαρίστηκε σφόδρα. Οπότε μετά που γύρισα σπίτι έκανα μια περιγραφή στη μητέρα μου μπας και μου πει ποιός ήταν και καταλάβω γιατί το σοκ (ένας κοντός, με άσπρο μαλλί, λίγο ηλιοκαμένος κλπ.) Πεζή ιστορία, το ξέρω, όχι σαν την ιστορία με τον Ζουράρι. 

Από κει και πέρα, αν κρίνω από την αντίδραση των γνωστών και φίλων συριζοπαδών, αγιοκατατάχτηκε κι αυτός και κάπου εμένα αυτά δε μου αρέσουν, όχι γιατί έχω καμιά ιδιαίτερη άποψη για τον Παυλόπουλο, αλλά γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι υποχρεωτικό όχι μόνο να μην κάνουν κριτική στο κόμμα τους οι οπαδοί, αλλά να κάνουν και τη νύχτα μέρα λες και έπαθαν ομαδική αμνησία. Και μάλιστα να παρατηρώ τέτοια στο χώρο που μέχρι πρόσφατα φημιζόταν για την αντικειμενική και σοβαρή κριτική του (σε σχέση με άλλους χώρους, μην ξεχνάμε ότι στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερη αντικειμενικότητα και σοβαρότητα).
Βέβαια αυτό είναι χαρακτηριστικό του Έλληνα οπαδού, και μάλλον εγώ είμαι από άλλο ανέκδοτο γιατί ουκ ολίγες φορές έχω ψηφίσει τον Χ και την επόμενη των εκλογών τον έχω θάψει για κάποια απόφασή του (συνήθως για την αθέτηση υποσχέσεων περί μείωσης των υπουργείων, πρώτα και καλύτερα). Και δεν βλέπω τίποτα περίεργο σε αυτό, δεν είναι δυνατόν να συμφωνούμε όλοι σε όλα, ούτε να φοράμε παρωπίδες. Μάλιστα ένα πράγμα που μου την έσπαγε φοβερά στην Ελλάδα ήταν που μέχρι το 2010 ήταν σχεδόν αδύνατο να κάνεις κριτική στις κυβερνήσεις του ΑΓΠ χωρίς να κινδυνεύει- ανάλογα με το ακροατήριο- η ευχάριστη ατμόσφαιρα ή η σωματική σου ακεραιότητα, και χρειάστηκε να καταρρεύσει η Ελλάδα για να αρχίσει να λέει ο κόσμος ότι δεν ήταν όλα ρόδινα τότε (που βεβαίως γεννάει το ερώτημα αφού το ξέρατε ότι δεν ήταν ρόδινα τότε γιατί δε λέγατε τίποτα και - το χειρότερο- γιατί προγκάγατε όποιον τα έλεγε; ) Τώρα βλέπω ότι η νοοτροπία αυτή έχει καταλάβει και τους οπαδούς του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και σκέφτομαι ότι άμα είναι να περιμένω μέχρι το 2035 για να πούνε καμιά αντικειμενική γνώμη σώθηκα, εγώ τότε θα ενδιαφέρομαι όχι να κουβεντιάζω πολιτικά αλλά να ροκανίζω την (εννοείται πρόωρη) σύνταξή μου με κανένα τεκνό, όσο πιο μακριά από την Ελλάδα γίνεται.:up:


----------



## SBE (Feb 18, 2015)

Costas said:


> Ο κ. Σόιμπλε πρόσθεσε επίσης ότι ο κ. Βαρουφάκης δήλωσε "ντροπιασμένος" για την γελοιογραφία της Αυγής που παρουσίαζε τον γερμανό ομόλογό του σαν Ναζί. (Καθημερινή)



@!$^^%$&^@$ δηλαδή του είπε ότι είναι embarrassed ή ashamed, το οποίο ο κάτοχος λόουερ ξέρει ότι μεταφράζεται μόνο "ντροπιασμένος", δεν υπάρχει καμία μα καμία περίπτωση να δήλωσε ότι αισθάνεται ντροπή, ότι βρίσκεται σε αμηχανία ή οτιδήποτε άλλο θα μπορούσε να έχει σχέση με τα ελληνικά που μιλάμε. 

Αν βέβαια μετάφραζαν από τα γερμανικά θα έβλεπαν er hat ihm gesagt, dass er sich schrecklich schäme και θα'βγαινε λιγο πιο στρωτό αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη υπόθεση (τη φράση την αντέγραψα από γερμανικό ιστότοπο που μετέφερε την είδηση).


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 18, 2015)

Είναι πάγια τακτική της εκάστοτε κυβέρνησης να αγιοκατατάσσει τον υποψήφιο ΠτΔ, που κατά παράδοση είναι από τον αντίπαλο πολιτικό χώρο. Για τον Καμμένο, βέβαια, είναι άλλη φάση.


----------



## Costas (Feb 18, 2015)

Η Ελλάδα θα κέρδιζε, και η κομματοκρατία θα έχανε, αν το πολίτευμα άλλαζε και γινόταν προεδρική δημοκρατία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2015)

Γιατί το πιστεύεις αυτό, Κώστα; Ποια προεδρική δημοκρατία έχεις ως πρότυπο στο μυαλό σου; Έτσι κι αλλιώς, ουσιαστικά πρωθυπουργική δημοκρατία έχουμε, με συμβολικό ανώτατο άρχοντα. Τι θα άλλαζε;


----------



## Costas (Feb 18, 2015)

Τη γαλλική, π.χ., η την αμερικανική. Όχι με κοπυπάστωμα, αλλά εν πάση περιπτώσει υπάρχουν τέτοιες, δεν είναι καμιά καινοτομία. Διαχωρισμός εκτελεστικής και νομοθετικής εξουσίας.


----------



## Costas (Feb 18, 2015)

Εν τω μεταξύ ο Καμμένος από Πάνος μετονομάστηκε σε Σαμουήλ: θα το κάνουμε Κούγκι, είπε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2015)

Costas said:


> Τη γαλλική, π.χ., η την αμερικανική. Όχι με κοπυπάστωμα, αλλά εν πάση περιπτώσει υπάρχουν τέτοιες, δεν είναι καμιά καινοτομία. Διαχωρισμός εκτελεστικής και νομοθετικής εξουσίας.



Και είναι εφικτό να πιστεύουμε ότι θα μπορούσε η ελληνική διοίκηση να αντέξει μια αντιπαράθεση εκτελεστικής και νομοθετικής εξουσίας όπως τα τελευταία χρόνια στις ΗΠΑ, π.χ.; Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα μεταπίπταμε ταχύτατα σε προεδρική δημοκρατία λατινοαμερικανικού τύπου.


----------



## rogne (Feb 18, 2015)

Ούτε στη Γαλλία μοιάζουν να την πολυαντέχουν τελευταία αυτή την αντιπαράθεση: http://www.thetoc.gr/diethni/articl...a-me-proedriko-diatagma-xwris-psifo-sti-bouli


----------



## Costas (Feb 18, 2015)

Τουλάχιστον θα ξέραμε κάθε πότε εκλέγουμε ηγέτη και ότι ο ηγέτης αυτός εκλέχτηκε από την πλειοψηφία του εκλογικού σώματος.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 18, 2015)

Παιδιά όχι, προς Θεού, ο Καμμένος καθόλου ακροδεξιός δεν είναι. Άντε να δούμε πόσο πιο ακραία θα τον ανέχονται οι του Σύριζα να εκδηλώνεται χωρίς να θεωρούν πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 19, 2015)

Τελευταίες δηλώσεις: «μπορεί να μην έχουν ανατιναχτεί κάποια κανάλια, ιδίως στον Πειραιά κοντά, αλλά έχει ανατιναχτεί η ελληνική οικογένεια». 

Για τον Σκάι πήγαινε αυτό, προφανώς. Δηλαδή φανταστείτε να έβγαινε ένας βουλευτής της ΝΔ στην προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση και να μιλούσε για ανατίναξη ΜΕΕ τι θα είχαμε ακούσει. Αλλά ξέχασα, τώρα δεν έχουμε χούντα, έχουμε δημοκρατία.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2015)

Είπε χτες ο κ. Βαρουφάκης βγαίνοντας από την ψηφοφορία με την οποία αποκτήσαμε νέο πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας: 
«Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι [η εθνική διαπραγμάτευση] θα κλείσει καλά, αύριο-μεθαύριο. Είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο. Οι διαβουλεύσεις δείχνουν όλα τα σημάδια της σύγκλισης. Βέβαια, μέχρι να φτάσουμε στο αποτέλεσμα, κανείς δεν μπορεί να το προϊδεάζει [sic]. Απλώς εγώ θέλω να σας μεταφέρω αυτό το κλίμα της αισιοδοξίας και της καλής σχέσης η οποία σμιλεύεται μέρα-μέρα, ώρα-ώρα, ίμεϊλ-ίμεϊλ». [Ιμέλι ιμέλι γίνεται η αγουρίδα μέλι, σκέφτηκα εγώ.]
— Θα καταθέσετε αύριο τελικά αίτημα για επέκταση της δανειακής σύμβασης;
«Δεν πρόκειται να επικεντρωθώ αυτή τη στιγμή στη διαδικασία γιατί, ξέρετε, η διαδικασία αλλάζει κάθε στιγμή. Θα κατατεθεί η αίτηση, θα είναι γραμμένη μ’ έναν τρόπο που να καλύπτει και την ελληνική πλευρά και τον πρόεδρο του Eurogroup, και νομίζω ότι, αν συνεχίσουμε σ' αυτό το κλίμα, την Πέμπτη στο EuroWorking Group θα υπάρξει μια καλή κατάληξη σε τεχνικό επίπεδο, τεχνικής ανάλυσης του κειμένου το οποίο θα έχει συμφωνηθεί, και την Παρασκευή μέσα από teleconferencing θα υπάρξει μια τυπική έγκριση της ελληνικής θέσης».
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231386785

Δεν συμμερίζομαι την αισιοδοξία του κ. Βαρουφάκη, αν και πολύ θα το ήθελα. Δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει πιθανότητα να γεφυρωθούν οι απόλυτες σχεδόν απαιτήσεις των δανειστών για δημοσιονομική πειθαρχία από τη μια με τις εξαγγελίες της κυβέρνησης πριν και μετά τις εκλογές από την άλλη. Η ρήξη είναι μπροστά μας και, για να ξεκαθαρίσουν τα πράγματα, καμιά από τις δύο πλευρές δεν θα ήθελε να παραταθεί το αδιέξοδο επί έξι μήνες. 

Δύο δρόμοι ανοίγονται: (1) χρεοκοπία και έξοδος από το ευρώ, επιστροφή σε εθνικό νόμισμα που θα επιτρέψει εθνική οικονομική πολιτική. Όχι ακριβώς το Κούγκι, αλλά για μας δεν θα απέχει και πολύ. 
Από την άλλη, δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει πιθανότητα να σηκώσει η κυβέρνηση τα χέρια ψηλά και να υπαναχωρήσει σε όλες της τις θέσεις. Δεν αποκλείεται λοιπόν το σενάριο (2), μια κυβέρνηση εθνικής σωτηρίας, η οποία θα επιστρέψει εκεί που είχαν μείνει τα πράγματα το φθινόπωρο. Είναι πιθανό αυτό ακριβώς να επιδίωκαν οι εταίροι: όχι μια «αριστερή παρένθεση», αλλά μια «εθνική παρένθεση». Θα μπορεί ο Σύριζα να βρει μια θέση που να του ταιριάζει μέσα σ’ αυτό το σχήμα, να επιμείνει για τα σημεία του προγράμματός του που αφορούν την ανθρωπιστική κρίση; Κάπως πρέπει να πείσουμε ότι μια τόσο μεγάλη περίοδος ύφεσης χρειάζεται και μια ανάσα (αξιοπρέπειας ή όπως αλλιώς θέλετε να την πείτε). 

Αυτή την ανάγνωση μπορώ να κάνω αυτή τη στιγμή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 19, 2015)

Ανάσα αξιοπρέπειας; Μάλλον απόλυτη ανάγκη να πάρει ξανά μπρος η αγορά. Δεν είναι απλώς θέμα ανθρωπιστικής κρίσης, είναι θέμα αδυναμίας του συστήματος να λειτουργήσει έτσι. Δεν γίνεται με ξεχαρβαλωμένη αγορά να επιβιώνουν οι πολίτες ούτε το κράτος ούτε οι δανειστές. Χωρίς αγορά δεν έχει λεφτά, χωρίς λεφτά δεν έχει φόρους, χωρίς φόρους δεν έχει μισθούς και φυσικά ούτε αποπληρωμές δανείων. Δεν είναι θέμα ότι πολλοί άνθρωποι ζορίζονται και έχουν πρόβλημα αξιοπρεπούς διαβίωσης, είναι θέμα ότι το κράτος δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει καν, πλέον, με αυτά τα δεδομένα. Τόσο απλό είναι, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι δεν καταλαβαίνει η Ευρώπη. Τόσο κοντόθωρη είναι η προοπτική; Να επιβιώσουμε και σήμερα; Ακόμη και με πολύ θετικές προοπτικές, δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει ανάκαμψη σε προηγούμενα επίπεδα πριν το πέρας τουλάχιστον 20ετίας. Κι αυτό αν πάρουμε μέτρα για ανάπτυξη τώρα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2015)

Τα μέτρα για την ανάπτυξη και τη δημιουργία πλούτου είναι το ζητούμενο για όλη την Ευρώπη και ειδικότερα για την Ελλάδα. Τα μέτρα αυτά θα πρέπει να τα συμφωνήσουν όλοι — δεν είναι κάτι που η Ελλάδα μπορεί να επιβάλει στους άλλους. Προς το παρόν, δεν καταφέραμε να πείσουμε ότι έχουμε τη σωστή συνταγή. Ας πούμε, όταν λες ότι μειώνεις την ανεργία αυξάνοντας τον κατώτατο μισθό με νόμο, οι υπουργοί που ξέρουν λιγότερα οικονομικά από σένα δεν πείθονται. Να επιδιώξουμε λοιπόν την ανάπτυξη και να την επιδιώξουμε πειστικά: μαζί σου (αν συμφωνείς και στο δεύτερο σκέλος).


----------



## Palavra (Feb 19, 2015)

Όπως υποθέτω ότι δεν πείθονται, ας πούμε, αν αντί να καταργήσεις το αγγελιόσημο κόβεις τη σύνταξη του χαμηλοσυνταξιούχου. Οπότε φυσικά να ανεβάσεις τη σύνταξη, όμως να καταργηθούν επιτέλους κι αυτοί οι κρυφοί φόροι υπέρ τρίτων.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2015)

Ναι. Ευχαριστώ για την αποκατάσταση της ισορροπίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 19, 2015)

Μα η κυβέρνηση *είναι* κυβέρνηση εθνικής σωτηρίας, Νικέλ, τι ακριβώς θέλεις περισσότερο; Να μην εφαρμόσει το πρόγραμμα για το οποίο εκλέχτηκε και σχηματίστηκε αστραπιαία (το πρόγραμμα που είναι γνωστό με τον κωδικό όρο «αντιμνημόνιο») και το οποίο έχει τη στήριξη --μισό λεπτό, να κοιτάξω το ρολόι μου-- του 87,33% του ελληνικού λαού, που επίσης θέλει κατά 61,67% τη διατήρηση του ευρώ και κατά 72,48% την παραμονή στους ευρωπαϊκούς θεσμούς αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι το πρόγραμμα αυτό (και οι βασικοί εκφραστές του υπουργοί Οικονομίας, Εξωτερικών και Άμυνας) οδηγούν νομοτελειακά εκτός ευρώ και πιθανώς εκτός ΕΕ -- καθώς θα βρεθείς να χρωστάς δανεικά και αγύριστα ασύλληπτα ποσά σε τέως εταίρους που θα αρχίσουν να σου κατάσχουν ό,τι πετάει και ό,τι κολυμπάει;


----------



## SBE (Feb 19, 2015)

Ωραία όλα αυτά που συζητάτε, αλλά δεν μου λύνετε την απορία αν τελικά κάτι λίγα λεφτά που έχω στην Ελλάδα θα πρέπει να τα πάρω και να τα φέρω εδώ, που σε λογαριασμούς ευρώ δίνουν το ιλιγγιώδες επιτόκιο 0.025% ή να ρισκάρω να χάσω ένα μέρος α λα κυπριακά. 
Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω από τη μια μεριά αναλύσεις που προβλέπουν ότι θα γίνει η καταστροφή της Χίου (αμ, τι; Μόνο ο Καμμένος θα βρίσκει ιστορικές παρομοιώσεις; ) κι από την άλλη το 87,33% που λέει ο Δόχτορας, που μου λένε ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση, θα μας δώσουν οι ξένοι κι όλα θα έχουν αίσιο τέλος. 
Αποφασίστε τελικά ρε παιδιά!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 19, 2015)

Για πόσα λεφτά μιλάμε; Να μας τα δώσεις να σου τα προσέχουμε εμείς... :devil::inno:


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 19, 2015)

nickel said:


> Τα μέτρα για την ανάπτυξη και τη δημιουργία πλούτου είναι το ζητούμενο για όλη την Ευρώπη και ειδικότερα για την Ελλάδα. Τα μέτρα αυτά θα πρέπει να τα συμφωνήσουν όλοι — δεν είναι κάτι που η Ελλάδα μπορεί να επιβάλει στους άλλους. Προς το παρόν, δεν καταφέραμε να πείσουμε ότι έχουμε τη σωστή συνταγή. Ας πούμε, όταν λες ότι μειώνεις την ανεργία αυξάνοντας τον κατώτατο μισθό με νόμο, οι υπουργοί που ξέρουν λιγότερα οικονομικά από σένα δεν πείθονται. Να επιδιώξουμε λοιπόν την ανάπτυξη και να την επιδιώξουμε πειστικά: μαζί σου (αν συμφωνείς και στο δεύτερο σκέλος).



Συμφωνώ σε όλα, όμως το αγκάθι μας είναι η Γερμανία. Προφανώς δεν είναι πειστικά τα επιχειρήματά μας και φυσικά δεν μπορείς να μειώσεις την ανεργία αυξάνοντας τον κατώτατο μισθό. Ο μισθός θα ήταν καλό να αυξηθεί, αλλά σε μια αγορά που φυτοζωεί, πια, δεν μπορείς να αυξήσεις άμεσα και σε μεγάλο βαθό τον κατώτατο μισθό χωρίς αρνητικές συνέπειες. Ήταν λάθος να μειωθεί ο κατώτατος μισθός αλλά αυτό δεν είναι ένα λάθος που διορθώνεται εύκολα και γρήγορα, αφού γίνει. Πρέπει να δώσεις χρόνο στην αγορά να προσαρμοστεί. Π.χ. μια ισόποση, τμηματική αύξηση σε βάθος τετραετίας είναι πιο λογική πρόταση.

Βέβαια, όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, το πρόβλημά μας αυτήν την στιγμή δεν είναι ότι οι Ευρωπαίοι ομόλογοι δεν πείθονται από τα επιχειρήματα της Ελλάδας, αλλά ότι η Γερμανία δεν θέλει να τα δεχτεί (πείθεται ή όχι). Αν αλλάξει στάση η Γερμανία, είναι δεδομένο ότι θα αλλάξουν στάση όλοι.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2015)

Helle, συζήτηση για την ανάπτυξη δεν γίνεται μέσα σε μία παράγραφο και δεν έχω τώρα χρόνο να σου αναπτύξω το σχέδιό μου για όταν θα με κάνουν ΥπΑναπτ.

@SBE, εγώ δεν προβλέπω να γίνεται Κούγκι και ίσως θα πρέπει να βάλουν κάποιον να εξηγήσει με απλά λόγια στον κύριο Καμμένο γιατί δεν επιτρέπεται, όταν είναι ΥπΕθΑ και όχι εντελώς ΑνεξΕλ, να αμολάει τέτοια. 

Τα χρήματά σου «κινδυνεύουν» στην περίπτωση που πάμε στη δραχμή επειδή δεν ξέρουμε για πόσο θα κλείσουν οι τράπεζες και επειδή, αμέσως μετά τη μετατροπή των ευρώ σου σε δραχμές, θα αρχίσει η ελεύθερη πτώση της ισοτιμίας της όσο δεν υπάρχει κυβέρνηση που θα καθησυχάζει τις αγορές.

Για διάφορους λόγους δεν θεωρώ ότι θα φτάσουμε στο πέρασμα σε εθνικό νόμισμα — κι ας λέει τα δικά του κι ο Ντ’ Εστέν σήμερα. 

Το πρόβλημα που μπορεί να έχουμε, με τα σημερινά δεδομένα και μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθεί η κατάσταση, είναι να περιοριστούν οι συναλλαγές και οι αναλήψεις, αλλά δεν θα έχουμε κούρεμα των καταθέσεων. 

Αν κάνω κάποιο λάθος, σας παρακαλώ να με διορθώσετε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 19, 2015)

Ποια είναι τα επιχειρήματα της Ελλάδας, Χέλλε; Ότι απέτυχε το πρόγραμμα που εμείς τορπιλίσαμε (και ως κυβέρνηση, και ως αντιπολίτευση);


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 19, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> καθώς θα βρεθείς να χρωστάς δανεικά και αγύριστα ασύλληπτα ποσά σε τέως εταίρους που θα αρχίσουν να σου κατάσχουν ό,τι πετάει και ό,τι κολυμπάει;



Ασύλληπτα ποσά -κατ' αναλογία, πάντα- χρωστούσαμε και πριν. Μας δανείσανε και εφαρμόσανε ένα σύστημα επιτήρησης και κανόνων για να διασφαλίσουν ότι θα επιστρέψουμε σε πλεονάσματα ώστε να αρχίσουμε να αποπληρώνουμε και να μην συσσωρεύουμε χρέη και καταλήξαμε να έχουμε ένα χρέος/ΑΕΠ τερατωδώς μεγαλύτερο από πριν και ένα χρέος -σε απόλυτα νούμερα- επίσης μεγαλύτερο από πριν, αυτήν την φορά όμως με κατεστραμμένη αγορά και ανεργία που μας κατατάσσει στον πάτο τον τριτοκοσμικών χωρών. Ε, σε καλό δρόμο είμαστε, ας συνεχίσουμε να αυξάνουμε το χρέος επ' άπειρον.

Βασικά το παραπάνω είναι το ουσιαστικό επιχείρημα για μια συμφωνία που θα πάρει κάποιον άλλον δρόμο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 19, 2015)

Η μοναδική μου διαφωνία είναι εδώ, στο επισημασμένο:



nickel said:


> Τα χρήματά σου «κινδυνεύουν» στην περίπτωση που πάμε στη δραχμή επειδή δεν ξέρουμε για πόσο θα κλείσουν οι τράπεζες και επειδή, αμέσως μετά τη μετατροπή των ευρώ σου σε δραχμές, θα αρχίσει η ελεύθερη πτώση της ισοτιμίας της όσο δεν υπάρχει κυβέρνηση που θα καθησυχάζει τις αγορές.



Οι αγορές δεν δίνουν δεκάρα για το ποια είναι η κυβέρνηση και κάνουν μπίζνες εξίσου καλά με αριστερές και δεξιές κυβερνήσεις, με δημοκρατικές και με φασιστικές. Η ελεύθερη πτώση της ισοτιμίας θα συνεχίζεται όσο δεν θα υπάρχει παραγωγική, εξαγωγική οικονομία σε αυτόν τον τόπο επειδή το εθνικό νόμισμα σημαίνει ότι θα χρειάζεσαι συνάλλαγμα (ανατρέξτε στα λεξικά σας οι νεότεροι, αν δεν ξέρετε τον όρο και τι ακριβώς σημαίνει συναλλαγματικό ισοζύγιο, συναλλαγματικά αποθέματα κ.λπ.) για να εισάγεις πρώτες ύλες και μηχανήματα υψηλής τεχνολογίας (από τα πολύ λίγα, ελάχιστα, που δεν παράγεις μόνος σου, βέβαια).


----------



## SBE (Feb 19, 2015)

Δόχτορα, έτσι όπως πάει μπορεί να είναι καλύτερη λύση να τα φυλάω στο στρώμα :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 19, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ασύλληπτα ποσά -κατ' αναλογία, πάντα- χρωστούσαμε και πριν. Μας δανείσανε και εφαρμόσανε ένα σύστημα επιτήρησης και κανόνων για να διασφαλίσουν ότι θα επιστρέψουμε σε πλεονάσματα ώστε να αρχίσουμε να αποπληρώνουμε και να μην συσσωρεύουμε χρέη και καταλήξαμε να έχουμε ένα χρέος/ΑΕΠ τερατωδώς μεγαλύτερο από πριν και ένα χρέος -σε απόλυτα νούμερα- επίσης μεγαλύτερο από πριν, αυτήν την φορά όμως με κατεστραμμένη αγορά και ανεργία που μας κατατάσσει στον πάτο τον τριτοκοσμικών χωρών. Ε, σε καλό δρόμο είμαστε, ας συνεχίσουμε να αυξάνουμε το χρέος επ' άπειρον.



Χέλλε, το χρέος μας σε όρους παρούσας αξίας είναι από τα καλύτερα διαρθρωμένα στην ΕΕ. Το πρόβλημα της αποπληρωμής και των δυσμενών διακυμάνσεων σε κάποια χρόνια μετά το 2020 είχε ήδη επισημανθεί και είχαν δρομολογηθεί διαδικασίες ελάφρυνσης δια της επιμήκυνσης και άλλων τεχνικών. Αυτά πλέον τα παραδέχτηκε και η παρούσα κυβέρνηση (βλ. φάκελο με τις ελληνικές θέσεις στο Eurogroup) που έβγαλε από το τραπέζι ορολογίες όπως «κούρεμα χρέους» και χρησιμοποιεί την ορολογία των προηγουμένων περί αναδιάρθρωσης.

Κτγμ, οι Ευρωπαίοι εταίροι ακολουθούν μια πολιτική που συνοψίζεται στο δίπολο: εμείς θα καλιμπράρουμε το χρέος και τα τοκοχρεολύσια, εσείς θα φροντίσετε να φτιάξετε σύγχρονο ευρωπαϊκό κράτος (και σ.ε.κ. δεν σημαίνει μόνο περικοπές· σημαίνει παιδεία, δικαιοσύνη, εταιρική διαφάνεια, βέλτιστη αξιοποίηση εθνικών πόρων κλπ κλπ) ώστε κάποια στιγμή να μπορείτε να εξυπηρετείτε τις ανάγκες σας (και τα δάνειά μας) από ίδια μέσα και από τις αγορές.

Ε, αυτό που κατάλαβαν Πορτογάλοι, Ιρλανδοί, Κύπριοι, Ισπανοί, Ιταλοί εμείς δεν το καταλαβαίνουμε. Οι άλλοι, βέβαια, δεν είναι «περιούσιος λαός». Και επιτέλους, εσύ που έχεις τεχνική εκπαίδευση, δεν επιτρέπεται να αναπαράγεις αμάσητο το επιχείρημα περί ποσοστιαίου ΑΕΠ. Να αναπτυχθούμε, να μειωθεί ραγδαία. Και στο τέλος της γραφής, τι καταλαβαίνεις εσύ όταν διαβάζεις από τα συνημμένα του φακέλου του ΥπΟικ το εξής (υπογραμμίσεις δικές μου):

*2. Debt sustainability*

The Greek authorities are committed to continued primary surpluses over the next decade to ensure sound publics finances. However, implementing the primary surplus targets envisaged by the MoU would be counterproductive. A 3% primary surplus in 2015 and 4.5% in 2016 would jeopardize the current fragile recovery. Moreover, it is not at all necessary to put the debt on a
steady declining path. A 4.5% primary surplus would lead, according to our projections, to extinguish entirely the debt by 2050.
This is not the standard definition of debt sustainability.

The current program sets the objective of a 124% nominal debt-to-GDP ratio in 2020 to ensure sustainability and full market-access in 2023 when large maturities will have to be refinanced. The authorities consider this target as artificial and inappropriate. As stated by the Director General of the ESM in 2013, the structure of the Greek debt is as important as the debt-to-GDP ratio to assess sustainability. Long term maturities and reduced interest rates already entail a lower debt ratio in 2015 in net present value terms. *In NPV terms, the debt stands at 135% of GDP* and would fall below the bar of 120%
if the same 1,5% primary surplus as in 2014 was achieved. The government looks forward to discuss with the IMF and the other institutions a more accurate assessment of debt sustainability.

Και επειδή και οι άλλοι έχουν οικονομολόγους και τα ξέρουν αυτά, προφανώς και είναι έτοιμοι να συζητήσουν. Αλλά με την προοπτική να γίνουμε σύγχρονο ευρωπαϊκό κράτος και να τελειώνει κάποια στιγμή αυτή η ιστορία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 19, 2015)

Το "να αναπτυχθούμε" για να μειωθεί το χρέος/ΑΕΠ είναι μια πολύ ωραία αντιρεαλιστική ευχή. Το χρέος ως προς το ΑΕΠ έχει αυξηθεί σε τόσο ασύλληπτο ποσοστό λόγω της κατάρρευσης της αγοράς. Με ποιον τρόπο ακριβώς θα αναπτυχθούμε, όταν οι μεσοπρόθεσμες απαιτήσεις δεν επιτρέπουν στο κράτος να ανατροφοδοτήσει άμεσα την αγορά και οι αντιρεαλιστικές φορολογικές απαιτήσεις και η ανυπαρξία τραπεζικού δανεισμού δεν επιτρέπει σε άτομα χωρίς αρκετά μεγάλο προηγούμενο κεφάλαιο να ξεκινήσουν επιχειρήσεις; Υπενθυμίζω ότι για την επανεκκίνηση της αγοράς χρειάζεται να μειωθεί δραματικά η ανεργία στους νέους*, πράγμα που απαιτεί την δημιουργία θέσεων απασχόλησης, που δεν μπορεί να επιτευχθεί με αύξηση ξένων επενδύσεων, εκτός κι αν τα πράγματα οργιάσουν και οδηγηθούμε σε επιχειρηματική ανάπτυξη συγκεντρωτικά μεγαλύτερη των τριών τελευταίων δεκαετιών.

Μέσα σε αυτά, το να περιμένεις να γίνουμε σύγχρονο ευρωπαϊκό κράτος -όπως το εννοείς- είναι πιο ανέφικτο από το να εποικίσουμε τον Άρη εδώ και τώρα. Αυτά που απαιτείς χρειάζονται όχι μόνο υποδομές και νομοθετικά πλαίσια αλλά κυρίως πάρα πολύ χρήμα. Σύγχρονο κράτος υψηλών προδιαγραφών δεν φτιάχνεις ούτε απ' την μια μέρα στην άλλην ούτε με χαμηλούς μισθούς. Η δημιουργία ενός "σύγχρονου ευρωπαϊκού κράτους" δεν είναι φθηνό πράγμα (ρώτα τις πρώην αποικίες, νυν τριτοκοσμικά κράτη, που πλήρωσαν τον λογαριασμό). Ειδικά η αναβάθμιση της παιδείας απαιτεί πάρα πολύ κόπο, χρόνο και πάρα μα πάρα πολύ χρήμα. Δεν γίνεται με ευχές και προθέσεις. Η εκπαίδευση κοστίζει. Όχι μόνο ο εξοπλισμός και οι εγκαταστάσεις. Οι ίδιοι οι καλοί καθηγητές κοστίζουν.

Θέλεις να μου πεις, λοιπόν, ότι η Ευρώπη προτίθεται να συζητήσει την μείωση των απαιτήσεων των πλεονασμάτων του μεσοπρόθεσμου, αν η Ελλάδα καταθέσει σχέδιο που θα απαιτήσει την αύξηση των κρατικών δαπανών; Δεν το βρίσκεις λιγάκι αντιφατικό; Και μην μου πεις ότι υπάρχουν βήματα προς τον εκσυγχρονισμό του συστήματος και της κοινωνίας που δεν κοστίζουν, γιατί όλα απαιτούν την συνοδεία πολλών άλλων πραγμάτων που κοστίζουν και μάλιστα πάρα πολύ. Στο πιτόγυρο μπορεί να βάζουν τζάμπα μουστάρδα, ντομάτα, κρεμμύδι και κέτσαπ, αλλά το υπόλοιπο, χωρίς το οποίο δεν νοείται το πιτόγυρο, το πληρώνεις. Εκτός κι αν πιστεύεις ότη Ευρώπη θα μας παρέχει τζάμπα υλικοτεχνική υποδομή και εθελοντές σε εργατικό δυναμικό (π.χ. για την δημιουργία πληροφοριακών συστημάτων και υποδομών που θα μειώσουν την αντιπαραγωγική γραφειοκρατία).


* υπενθυμίζω ότι η ανεργία στους κάτω των 25 βρίσκεται κάπου στο 50%.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 19, 2015)

Με ιδιωτικοποιήσεις, ήρεμο περιβάλλον και όχι δωράκια σε φοροκλέφτες.

Για όλα τα υπόλοιπα περί δημιουργίας σύγχρονου κράτους, μια λέξη μόνο: Εσθονία.

Και ο κόσμος της πληροφορικής είναι ο κόσμος των νέων, όχι των παππούδων σαν κι εμένα. :inno::devil:


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 19, 2015)

Ναι, ρε Δόκτορα, αλλά όσες ιδιωτικοποιήσεις και να κάνει το κράτος, δεν πρόκειται να ανοίξουν νέες θέσεις εργασίας -τουναντίον, θα έλεγα- ούτε έχει το κράτος περιουσία που να δικαιολογεί αισιοδοξία για μεγάλη ανάπτυξη. Μιλάμε για μερικές σταγόνες στην Μεσόγειο. Το μεγαλύτερο και πιο ελκυστικό φιλέτο του ήταν ο ΟΠΑΠ (δεξαμενή χρημάτων). Όλες οι άλλες επιχειρήσεις και περιουσία του κράτους είναι μακράν κατώτερες. Εξάλλου μεγάλης κλίμακας επενδύσεις που να απευθύνονται στην εγχώρια αγορά δεν μπορούν να γίνουν, όταν η εγχώρια αγορά δεν έχει λεφτά για να τροφοδοτήσει τα μελλοντικά τους έσοδα. Ούτε βλέπω να υπάρχει διεθνές ενδιαφέρον για επενδύσεις στην Ελλάδα, είτε αφορούν επιχειρήσεις που να απευθύνονται στην εγχώρια αγορά είτε όχι. Δεν είναι μαγικό ραβδί οι ιδιωτικοποιήσεις.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 19, 2015)

Εσθονία, σου είπε! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 19, 2015)

Στην εγχώρια αγορά αποβλέπουν οι Κινέζοι όταν αγοράζουν τον Πειραιά; Στην εγχώρια αγορά οι Γερμανοί όταν προσπαθούν να αγοράσουν και να ανακαινίσουν τα περιφερειακά αεροδρόμια; Στην εγχώρια αγορά απευθύνεται ο Λάτσης για το Ελληνικό; Στους Έλληνες και τις Ελληνίδες θέλουν να πουλάνε οι Καναδοί τον χρυσό από τις Σκουριές; Είναι δυνατόν να επιβιώσουμε αποβλέποντας μόνο στην εσωτερική αγορά; Προφανώς και όχι -- και αυτό μας λένε και οι Ευρωπαίοι εταίροι. Να γίνουμε εξωστρεφείς, να μάθουμε να ξαναβγάζουμε χρήματα πέρα από το άρμεγμα των λεφτόδεντρων.

Και το πιο σημαντικό: μετά από κάθε ιδιωτικοποίηση, η μισθοδοσία δεν επιβαρύνει πια το δημόσιο. Δεν βγαίνει από τους φόρους της ιδιωτικής οικονομίας. Δεν καταλαβαίνεις πόσο σημαντικό είναι σήμερα αυτό;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 19, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στην εγχώρια αγορά αποβλέπουν οι Κινέζοι όταν αγοράζουν τον Πειραιά; Στην εγχώρια αγορά οι Γερμανοί όταν προσπαθούν να αγοράσουν και να ανακαινίσουν τα περιφερειακά αεροδρόμια; Στην εγχώρια αγορά απευθύνεται ο Λάτσης για το Ελληνικό; Στους Έλληνες και τις Ελληνίδες θέλουν να πουλάνε οι Καναδοί τον χρυσό από τις Σκουριές; Είναι δυνατόν να επιβιώσουμε αποβλέποντας μόνο στην εσωτερική αγορά; Προφανώς και όχι -- και αυτό μας λένε και οι Ευρωπαίοι εταίροι. Να γίνουμε εξωστρεφείς, να μάθουμε να ξαναβγάζουμε χρήματα πέρα από το άρμεγμα των λεφτόδεντρων.
> 
> Και το πιο σημαντικό: μετά από κάθε ιδιωτικοποίηση, η μισθοδοσία δεν επιβαρύνει πια το δημόσιο. Δεν βγαίνει από τους φόρους της ιδιωτικής οικονομίας. Δεν καταλαβαίνεις πόσο σημαντικό είναι σήμερα αυτό;



Η μισθοδοσία μπορεί να μην επιβαρύνει το δημόσιο, το ίδιο όμως συμβαίνει και με τα έσοδα. Αν έχεις να κάνεις με μια άκρως προβληματική επιχείρηση -εφόσον μιλάμε για επιχείρηση και όχι για αξιοποιήσιμη έκταση-, σαφώς και συμφέρει να την ξεφορτωθείς. Μόνο που κανείς δεν θέλει αυτές τις επιχειρήσεις. Όλοι θέλουν τις κερδοφόρες επιχειρήσεις, αυτές απ' τις οποίες το κράτος βγάζει λεφτά. Αν ξεφορτώνεσαι κόστος Χ αλλά χάνεις έσοδα 2Χ, δεν βλέπω πού είναι το κέρδος. Όσον αφορά τις επιχειρήσεις που προανέφερες, πες μου ακριβώς σε τι βοηθάνε το κράτος και την οικονομία. Δημιουργία θέσεων εργασίας; Μιλάμε για αστεία νούμερα. Π.χ. η Ελληνικός Χρυσός έχει λιγότερους από 2000 εργαζόμενους στο σύνολο των μεταλλείων της στην Ελλάδα. 2000 εργαζόμενοι είναι περίπου το 0,15% των ανέργων. Πέραν τούτου, το κράτος δεν έχει κερδίσει ευρωλεπτό από φόρους στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ενώ ζημιώθηκε και από την πώληση. Συνολικά όλες οι επιχειρήσεις πώλησης/αξιοποίησης που είναι στα σκαριά δεν αφορούν ούτε το 2% των ανέργων αυτήν την στιγμή. Μιλάμε για αστεία οικονομική δραστηριότητα.

Να το θέσω έτσι: η Ελλάδα αυτήν την στιγμή, αν είναι να στηριχθεί σε ξένες επενδύσεις, χρειάζεται για να ορθοποδήσει έναν όγκο επενδύσεων που κανένας επενδυτής δεν έχει όρεξη αυτήν την στιγμή να διαθέσει. Τα δε διαθέσιμα κεφάλαια είναι αρκετά για να ανακουφίσουν την αγορά κατά ασήμαντο ποσοστό.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2015)

Helle, τι ζητάς ακριβώς; Να διαθέσει η ΕΕ τεράστια ρευστότητα στο ελληνικό κράτος και τους Έλληνες επιχειρηματίες; Με ποιο αντικείμενο ειδικότερα; Ή τι άλλο;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 19, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Να το θέσω έτσι: η Ελλάδα αυτήν την στιγμή, αν είναι να στηριχθεί σε ξένες επενδύσεις, χρειάζεται για να ορθοποδήσει έναν όγκο επενδύσεων που κανένας επενδυτής δεν έχει όρεξη αυτήν την στιγμή να διαθέσει.


Και γιατί δεν έχει κανένας επενδυτής όρεξη να διαθέσει τα ωραία του λεφτά για να κάνει επενδύσεις στην Ελλάδα; Επειδή δεν του αρέσει η φάτσα των Ελλήνων εργαζομένων; Ή μήπως επειδή ένα άθλιο σύστημα (γραφειοκρατίας, διαφθοράς, παράλογης φορολογίας, αντιεπενδυτικών νόμων -- όπου βάζει το λιθαράκι του και ο ελληνικού τύπου συνδικαλισμός) τρέπει τους επενδυτές σε φυγή;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 19, 2015)

Χέλλε, τι σχέση έχουν τα _έσοδα_; Αν μιλάς για _κέρδη_, των ιδιωτικών επιχειρήσεων φορολογούνται, των δημοσίων [στην Ελλάδα] αγνοούνται (συνήθως δεν υπάρχουν επειδή γίνονται μισθοί, επιδόματα, κακοδιοίκηση, σπατάλες κλπ). Μετά, ποια λογική λέει ότι μια επένδυση αποφέρει μόνο τις θέσεις εργασίας στην ίδια την επένδυση; Κάθε επένδυση συνοδεύεται από παράγωγες εργασίες, αφενός υπηρεσίες και αφετέρου δευτερογενείς επενδύσεις που βασίζονται στη βασική επένδυση. Φέρνεις κρουαζιερόπλοια, πουλάνε π.χ. οι αγρότες τα περισσευούμενα λεμονοπορτόκαλά τους σε μορφή μαρμελάδας ή γλυκού του κουταλιού (οκ, το απλουστεύω υπερβολικά). Πώς αλλιώς γίνεται η ανάπτυξη; Με πολλές μικρές συνεισφορές.

Για τη δίκαιη τιμή των ιδιωτικοποιήσεων θα γνωρίζεις ίσως ότι υπάρχουν πολλές και αλληλοσυγκρουόμενες θεωρίες. Τι σημαίνει «ξεπούλημα»; Πρόσφατα, ο ΥπΟικ Βαρουφάκης δήλωσε ότι θα πουλούσε τον ΟΣΕ για ένα ευρώ (εφόσον κάποιος αναλάμβανε τα χρέη και την ανακαίνισή του). Με άλλα λόγια, η αξία του είναι αρνητική· όποιος τον πάρει, μαζί με τις υποχρεώσεις του, χάρη θα μας κάνει. Θα δούμε και πώς (και αν) θα ολοκληρωθούν ιδιωτικοποιήσεις από τη νέα κυβέρνηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 20, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Και γιατί δεν έχει κανένας επενδυτής όρεξη να διαθέσει τα ωραία του λεφτά για να κάνει επενδύσεις στην Ελλάδα; Επειδή δεν του αρέσει η φάτσα των Ελλήνων εργαζομένων; Ή μήπως επειδή ένα άθλιο σύστημα (γραφειοκρατίας, διαφθοράς, παράλογης φορολογίας, αντιεπενδυτικών νόμων -- όπου βάζει το λιθαράκι του και ο ελληνικού τύπου συνδικαλισμός) τρέπει τους επενδυτές σε φυγή;



Και αυτό αλλά πρωτίστως το γεγονός ότι η χώρα αυτήν την στιγμή βρίσκεται σε οικονομική και πολιτική αστάθεια και η ΕΕ δεν δείχνει να συμμερίζεται τα προβλήματά της και επιμένει να τα αντιμετωπίζει σε λογιστική και όχι πολιτική βάση. Τα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρεις υπήρχαν και πριν και δεν υπήρχε τέτοιο πρόβλημα προσέγγισης ξένων επενδύσεων.



drsiebenmal said:


> Χέλλε, τι σχέση έχουν τα _έσοδα_; Αν μιλάς για _κέρδη_, των ιδιωτικών επιχειρήσεων φορολογούνται, των δημοσίων [στην Ελλάδα] αγνοούνται (συνήθως δεν υπάρχουν επειδή γίνονται μισθοί, επιδόματα, κακοδιοίκηση, σπατάλες κλπ). Μετά, ποια λογική λέει ότι μια επένδυση αποφέρει μόνο τις θέσεις εργασίας στην ίδια την επένδυση; Κάθε επένδυση συνοδεύεται από παράγωγες εργασίες, αφενός υπηρεσίες και αφετέρου δευτερογενείς επενδύσεις που βασίζονται στη βασική επένδυση. Φέρνεις κρουαζιερόπλοια, πουλάνε π.χ. οι αγρότες τα περισσευούμενα λεμονοπορτόκαλά τους σε μορφή μαρμελάδας ή γλυκού του κουταλιού (οκ, το απλουστεύω υπερβολικά). Πώς αλλιώς γίνεται η ανάπτυξη; Με πολλές μικρές συνεισφορές.
> 
> Για τη δίκαιη τιμή των ιδιωτικοποιήσεων θα γνωρίζεις ίσως ότι υπάρχουν πολλές και αλληλοσυγκρουόμενες θεωρίες. Τι σημαίνει «ξεπούλημα»; Πρόσφατα, ο ΥπΟικ Βαρουφάκης δήλωσε ότι θα πουλούσε τον ΟΣΕ για ένα ευρώ (εφόσον κάποιος αναλάμβανε τα χρέη και την ανακαίνισή του). Με άλλα λόγια, η αξία του είναι αρνητική· όποιος τον πάρει, μαζί με τις υποχρεώσεις του, χάρη θα μας κάνει. Θα δούμε και πώς (και αν) θα ολοκληρωθούν ιδιωτικοποιήσεις από τη νέα κυβέρνηση.



Φυσικά και ο ΟΣΕ είναι εταιρεία που θα χάριζες. Γι' αυτό ακριβώς αναφέρθηκα στην διαφοροποίηση κερδοφόρων και μη εταιρειών. Όπως είπα, βέβαια, κανείς επενδυτής δεν ενδιαφέρεται για ζημιογόνες εταιρείες· όλοι θέλουν ακριβώς εκείνες τις εταιρείες που *δεν συμφέρει* στο κράτος να τις πουλήσει, γιατί είναι κερδοφόρες.

Τα κέρδη των δημοσίων εταιρειών στην Ελλάδα δεν γίνονται μισθοί. Δεν ξέρω καμμιά δημόσια επιχείρηση που να αναδιανέμει τα κέρδη στους υπαλλήλους της. Μέρος των κερδών μετατρέπεται σε επενδύσεις, άλλο μέρος σε κεφάλαιο και άλλο μέρος σε μερίσματα, όπου αν το κράτος είναι μέτοχος -ή και μοναδικός μέτοχος- συνεισφέρουν στον προϋπολογισμό.

Όσο για το τι προσφέρει μια επένδυση, ναι, γενικά κι αόριστα μπορείς να πεις ότι προσφέρει στην ανάπτυξη, αλλά αφενός το μέγεθός της έχει απόλυτη σημασία, κι όπως είπα τα μεγέθη αυτών που είναι στα σκαριά είναι αστεία, αφετέρου αυτού του είδους η έμμεση ανάπτυξη είναι μακροπρόθεσμη -ούτε καν μεσοπρόθεσμη· δηλαδή δεν έχει ουσιαστικό βάρος στο πρόβλημα της ανάπτυξης και της επανεκκίνησης της αγοράς, που θα βοηθήσει στην αύξηση του ΑΕΠ, των φόρων και κατά συνέπεια την ικανότητα του κράτους να ισχυροποιήσει την θέση του και να μπορέσει να ανεξαρτητοποιηθεί δανειοληπτικά.

Οι ιδιωτικοποιήσεις είναι side dish, όχι κυρίως μενού.



nickel said:


> Helle, τι ζητάς ακριβώς; Να διαθέσει η ΕΕ τεράστια ρευστότητα στο ελληνικό κράτος και τους Έλληνες επιχειρηματίες; Με ποιο αντικείμενο ειδικότερα; Ή τι άλλο;



Πολλά άλλα. Εν πρώτοις να δώσει μεγαλύτερη ελευθερία στο κράτος να αναπροσαρμόσει την ισχύουσα φορολογία ώστε να επιτρέψει την δημιουργία επιχειρήσεων, όπως αφορολόγητα όρια -τουλάχιστον για νέες επιχειρήσεις-, περιόδους χάριτος και διάφορες φορολογικές διευκολύνσεις. Σε δεύτερο λόγο, να χαμηλώσει δραστικά τις απαιτήσεις για πλεονάσματα στον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό, ώστε να μπορεί το κράτος να διαθέσει τα κατάλληλα κονδύλια εκσυγχρονισμού του ίδιου του μηχανισμού του αλλά και την δημιουργία προγραμμάτων επενδύσεων (κατά προτίμηση ανταποδοτικών), καθώς και πλήθος άλλων δραστηριοτήτων που θα ενισχύσουν την αγορά, θα προσελκύσουν επενδυτές και θα δημιουργήσουν τις κατάλληλες υποδομές για α) την αύξηση και την μεγαλύτερη απόδοση της επιχειρηματικότητας και β) την βελτίωση της εξαγωγικής δύναμης και δραστηριότητας της χώρας. Τρίτον, την παροχή απαραίτητης ρευστότητας στο τραπεζικό σύστημα ώστε να αρχίσουν πάλι οι τράπεζες να έχουν δυνατότητα δανεισμού σε νέες επιχειρήσεις, έστω και με αυστηρά όρια (σήμερα δεν παίρνεις ούτε ευρωλεπτό, δεν πα' νά 'σαι κι ο Πάπας).


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 20, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Πολλά άλλα. Εν πρώτοις να δώσει μεγαλύτερη ελευθερία στο κράτος να αναπροσαρμόσει την ισχύουσα φορολογία ώστε να επιτρέψει την δημιουργία επιχειρήσεων, όπως αφορολόγητα όρια -τουλάχιστον για νέες επιχειρήσεις-, περιόδους χάριτος και διάφορες φορολογικές διευκολύνσεις.


Μα σύμφωνα με τις εξαγγελίες της νέας κυβέρνησης, θέλουν να αυξήσουν τη φορολογία γι' αυτούς που έχουν μεγάλα έσοδα, όχι να τη μειώσουν. Πώς να επενδύσει κάτι κάποιος εδώ; Θα τα πάρει και θα φύγει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2015)

Χέλλε, δεν έγραψα πουθενά ότι τα κέρδη των εταιρειών του δημοσίου διανέμονται. Δεν υπάρχουν κέρδη γιατί έχουν γίνει πιο πριν κάθε λογής παροχές, μισθοί, επιδόματα, λούσα. Και από όσα διαβάζω τουλάχιστον, εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν ΔΕΚΟ (κυρίως στα ενεργειακά μονοπώλια) όπου η λιτότητα (εργαζομένων και επιδοτούμενων συνταξιούχων) δεν έχει καν αγγίξει τα ύψη των περικοπών που έχουν υποστεί οι απολύτως απαραίτητοι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι (στην υγεία, στην παιδεία, στις εφορίες).

Τα υπόλοιπα νεοκεϋνσιανά που γράφεις πιθανώς να ίσχυαν (και να συμφωνούσα) αν ήμασταν σύγχρονο ευρωπαϊκό κράτος. Ζούμε όμως σε μια χώρα όπου με το πρόσχημα της ισότητας αποκαθίστανται πρώτες οι περικοπές στα ψηλά πατώματα (π.χ. δικαστικοί), όπου γίνονται προνουντσιαμέντα μέσα στη Βουλή για να μην κοπούν οι μισθοί 500 τιμαριούχων, όπου με πρόσχημα την αναγκαιότητα (μάχιμες μονάδες αστυνομίας, ενόπλων δυνάμεων) αποκαθίστανται πρώτα οι συνταξιοδοτικές απώλειες των δεκαπέντε και βάλε χιλιάδων απόστρατων από τα 55 τους στρατηγών κλπ. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε και δεν υπάρχει ρευστότητα στις τράπεζες: απορροφάται ολόκληρη υπέρ αναγκών του δημοσίου (το 70% των δημοσίων δαπανών είναι για μισθούς και συντάξεις). Δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαίο ότι αυτές τις ημέρες η παρεχόμενη ρευστότητα από την ΕΚΤ συνοδεύεται από τη ρητή εντολή να μην αγοραστούν έντοκα γραμμάτια του ελληνικού δημοσίου. Κατανοώ απόλυτα τις δυσκολίες της φίλης μου, 56χρονης συνταξιούχου του δημοσίου, που η σύνταξή της περικόπηκε από τα 1800 στα 1200 ευρώ και πρέπει με αυτά να πληρώσει και ΕΝΦΙΑ 300 ευρώ, αλλά η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι για να παίρνει τα 1200 της στα 56 της (θυμίζω: δυόμισι βασικούς μισθούς ενός νέου ανθρώπου που θέλει να φτιάξει οικογένεια) χωρίς να έχει συνεισφέρει ούτε σέντσι (τι θα πει «κρατήσεις σε μισθούς του δημοσίου;») κάποιοι σαν εμένα του ιδιωτικού τομέα, που είμαστε και μεγαλύτεροί της, πρέπει να βρίσκουμε κάθε μήνα ένα 500άρικο ΟΑΕΕ και ένα 300άρι για το νοίκι προκειμένου να έχουμε δικαίωμα να εργαστούμε με φόρο 26% από το πρώτο ευρώ για να πάρουμε έστω μια μικρότερη σύνταξη στα 62, στα 65, στα 67, στα 75, στα 83, όποτε.

Και ένα τελευταίο για την προσέλευση ξένων επενδυτών. Όσο δεν επενδύουν δικοί μας επιχειρηματίες, ποιος ξένος είναι τρελός να έρθει να βάλει τα λεφτά του εδώ μέσα; Όσο και να εξετάζει τα πράγματα απέξω, όταν βλέπει τους Έλληνες (που σίγουρα κάτι ξέρουν περισσότερο) να βγάζουν τα λεφτά τους έξω, τόσο βεβαιώνεται ότι «κάπου υπάρχει κάτι που δεν το βλέπει». Προφανώς λοιπόν οι πρώτοι που θα έρθουν θα είναι οι τζογαδόροι, οι αρπαχτάκηδες, οι ραντιέρηδες, αυτοί που θα επιζητούν το μέγιστο κέρδος με το ελάχιστο ρίσκο. Από εμάς εξαρτάται να μετατρέψουμε αυτά τα κερδοσκοπικά σε μόνιμα κεφάλαια εξοικονομώντας το κάθε διαθέσιμο τσεντέζιμο και παράλληλα προχωρώντας σε δομικές μεταρρυθμίσεις με τη μεγαλύτερη δυνατή συναίνεση.

Πρώτα πρέπει να ξαναφτιάξουμε εύρωστο κρατικό μηχανισμό και οικονομία και μετά να ασχοληθούμε με τα αγαπημένα μας διαχρονικά εμφύλια πανελλήνια παιχνίδια. Και η κατάσταση δεν φτιάχνεται σε δύο και σε τρία και σε πέντε χρόνια, στα πλαίσια ενός, άντε δύο (νορμάλ, τετραετών) εκλογικών κύκλων. Ούτε φτιάχνεται με τα δικά μας παιδιά και τα δικά μας τζάκια (ένθεν κακείθεν) αλλά με συνολικό σχέδιο και θεσμική αποφασιστικότητα. Αυτό είναι που δεν θέλουμε να καταλάβουμε και αυτό είναι που κατάλαβαν οι άλλες χώρες με προβλήματα --έστω και όχι τόσο βαθιά όσο τα δικά μας.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 20, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Και αυτό αλλά πρωτίστως το γεγονός ότι η χώρα αυτήν την στιγμή βρίσκεται σε οικονομική και πολιτική αστάθεια και η ΕΕ δεν δείχνει να συμμερίζεται τα προβλήματά της και επιμένει να τα αντιμετωπίζει σε λογιστική και όχι πολιτική βάση. Τα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρεις υπήρχαν και πριν και δεν υπήρχε τέτοιο πρόβλημα προσέγγισης ξένων επενδύσεων.


Ποιος σου είπε ότι δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα προσέγγισης ξένων επενδύσεων; Πάντα υπήρχε αυτό το πρόβλημα, δεν είναι τωρινό, απλώς η αστάθεια που αναφέρεις το έχει εκτροχιάσει. Να θυμίσω επίσης ότι όταν λέμε επενδύσεις εννοούμε να ρίξει κάποιος χρήματα για να παράγονται προϊόντα ή υπηρεσίες που θα μας αποφέρουν χρήματα από το εξωτερικό. Το να ανοίγει στην Ελλάδα εργοστάσιο η Σούπερ Πορτοκαλάδα για να πουλάει Σούπερ Πορτοκαλάδες στους Έλληνες φτιαγμένες από εισαγόμενες πρώτες ύλες δεν είναι «επένδυση».


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 20, 2015)

Δόκτορα, δεν υπερασπίζομαι ούτε τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ σαν πολιτική νοοτροπία που κοιτάζει πρώτα το δημόσιο ούτε τους ακόμα υψηλόμισθους υπαλλήλους ΔΕΚΟ. Αλλά μαζί με τα ξερά...



Alexandra said:


> Μα σύμφωνα με τις εξαγγελίες της νέας κυβέρνησης, θέλουν να αυξήσουν τη φορολογία γι' αυτούς που έχουν μεγάλα έσοδα, όχι να τη μειώσουν. Πώς να επενδύσει κάτι κάποιος εδώ; Θα τα πάρει και θα φύγει.



Οι νέες επιχειρήσεις δεν έχουν μεγάλα έσοδα. Τουναντίον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και από όσα διαβάζω τουλάχιστον, εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν ΔΕΚΟ (κυρίως στα ενεργειακά μονοπώλια) όπου η λιτότητα (εργαζομένων και επιδοτούμενων συνταξιούχων) δεν έχει καν αγγίξει τα ύψη των περικοπών που έχουν υποστεί οι απολύτως απαραίτητοι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι (στην υγεία, στην παιδεία, στις εφορίες).



Και αμ' έπος, αμ' έργον: http://newpost.gr/post/424077/syllogikh-symbash-proklhsh-gia-toys-syndikalistes-ths-deh


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Αλλά μαζί με τα ξερά....


Έγραψα αλλού, μισοαστεία ή μισοσοβαρά, ότι τα μνημόνια θα έπρεπε να συνοδεύονται από τη δημιουργία Υπουργείου Αγάπης, Ουσίας και Πρωινής Τηλεόρασης με αρμοδιότητα αφενός την άμεση διευθέτηση ό,τι εκτρωματικού προέκυπτε από τα μέτρα (γιατί και εκτρώματα προκύψανε --και λογικό ήταν, με την έκταση της κρίσης και των αναγκαίων παρεμβάσεων), αφετέρου για να επισημαίνει τα (πολλά) στραβά που έμεναν άθικτα, κυρίως όμως για να δίνει άμεσες λύσεις ή να ταπώνει (κατά περίπτωση) την κλάψα στα πρωινάδικα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 20, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Ποιος σου είπε ότι δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα προσέγγισης ξένων επενδύσεων; Πάντα υπήρχε αυτό το πρόβλημα, δεν είναι τωρινό, απλώς η αστάθεια που αναφέρεις το έχει εκτροχιάσει.



Μα συμφωνώ. Ακριβώς το ίδιο είπα. Πάντα υπήρχε πρόβλημα αλλά τώρα όχι μόνο είναι μεγαλύτερο αλλά φαντάζει ακόμα μεγαλύτερο λόγω της επιτακτικής ανάγκης να υπάρχουν επενδύσεις.

Ένα άλλο πράγμα που θα βοηθούσε την χώρα να φέρει χρήματα, είναι α) οι εξαγωγές προϊόντων και υπηρεσιών και β) ο τουρισμός. Το δεύτερο χρειάζεται και σειρά νομοθετικών ρυθμίσεων και ένα πιο ολοκληρωμένο σύστημα διασφάλισης της ποιότητας του τουρισμού, από το κράτος, αλλά και ξόδεμα χρήματος σε υποδομές, διαφήμιση, ελέγχους, κτλ. Το πρώτο, μιας και δεν έχουμε βαριά βιομηχανία, θα ενισχυόταν πάρα πολύ από την διευκόλυνση που θα μπορούσε να παρέχει το κράτος σε μικρές και μεσαίες, νέες -αλλά και παλιότερες- επιχειρήσεις, που έχουν σαν πρώτο στόχο την εξαγωγική δραστηριότητα· είτε σε προϊόντα μεταποίησης είτε σε πρωτογενή παραγωγή.

Πάντως αυτά επιτυγχάνονται πιο εύκολα από την προσέλκυση ξένων επενδυτών και αποτελούν καλύτερη εγγύηση για την βιωσιμότητα των ίδιων των πολιτών -πέραν του κράτους. Άσε δηλαδή που το κράτος από μεγαλοεπενδύσεις δεν βγάζει άμεσα σοβαρό χρήμα, γιατί αναγκάζεται να κάνει γερές παραχωρήσεις και εκπτώσεις στα δικαιώματά του (βλέπε _Ελληνικός Χρυσός_). Επίσης δεν βοηθάνε την τοπική οικονομία, συνήθως. Το αντίθετο, συχνά την τσουρομαδάνε. Π.χ. τα πολύ μεγάλα σούπερ μάρκετ στραγγαλίζουν τους μικρότερους παραγωγούς/προμηθευτές, ζητώντας μεγάλες εκπτώσεις, με συνέπεια και αυτοί να μην κερδίζουν τόσο αλλά και να αναγκάζονται να ρίχνουν απότομα την ποιότητα της παραγωγής τους. Ταυτοχρόνως απασχολούν μικρότερο προσωπικό/τζίρο ή μέγεθος εταιρείας, με μικρότερους μισθούς και αποδίδουν στο κράτος μικρότερο ποσοστό φόρων σε σχέση με τον τζίρο τους (ειδικά σε συνθήκες ανυπαρξίας αφορολόγητου ορίου).

Γενικά, οι μεγαλοεπενδύσεις συμφέρουν μόνο όταν πρόκειται για επιχειρήσεις όπου απαιτείται δημιουργία υποδομών μεγάλης κλίμακας και πολύπλοκη διαχείριση έργου και προσωπικού (δηλαδή τηλεπικοινωνίες, ηλεκτρισμός, πληροφοριακά δίκτυα, κτλ). Εκεί ούτε το κράτος ούτε οι μικροεπενδυτές μπορούν να είναι αποδοτικοί. Να αγοράσει και να διαχειριστεί τον ΟΠΑΠ μπορεί και η κουτσή Μαρία. Ούτε πολύπλοκο σχήμα είναι ούτε σοβαρές υποδομές απαιτούνται (άσε που είναι ήδη όλες ολοκληρωμένες) και παρουσιάζει κέρδη χωρίς ρίσκο και από το μηδέν.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 20, 2015)

Εντωμεταξύ, από τα πρώτα νομοσχέδια της νέας κυβέρνησης είναι α) το νομοσχέδιο που κουρεύει φορολογικές οφειλές *ανεξαρτήτως εισοδήματος και φοροδοτικής ικανότητας*, χωρίς πλαφόν μάλιστα, και β) το νομοσχέδιο για τους πλειστηριασμούς της πρώτης κατοικίας, σύμφωνα με το οποίο προστατεύονται και κατοικίες *αντικειμενικής *αξίας μέχρι 500.000 ευρώ. Κρίμα που δεν το ήξερα μερικά χρόνια πριν, να είχα πάρει κανένα δάνειο να φτιάξω μια βίλα να μου την κάνει δώρο το κράτος.

Αφελείς οι συνεπείς φορολογούμενοι, από το Capital.


----------



## rogne (Feb 20, 2015)

Μετά λόγου γνώσης, προσωπικά μου φαίνεται αστεία η πρόταση "κατοικία *αντικειμενικής *αξίας μισού εκατομμυρίου", και έχω συγκεκριμένα κατά νου κάτι μονοκατοικίες τριακονταετίας και βάλε σε "λάθος" περιοχές της Αθήνας που συντηρούνται από μία ή μιάμιση σύνταξη και χαρατσώνονταν τελευταία με ΕΝΦΙΑ πολλών χιλιάδων ευρώ. Αντίθετα, είναι γνωστό ότι οι βίλες σε θέρετρα, νησιά κλπ., βασικά οπουδήποτε εκτός των μεγάλων πόλεων, έχουν μηδαμινή *αντικειμενική *αξία, με τις αντίστοιχες φορολογικές συνέπειες. Κατά τα λοιπά, για τις οφειλές, είναι αυτό που λέμε να 'χαμε (δηλ. να πλήρωνε κανένας τις παλιότερες ρυθμίσεις) να λέγαμε. "Αφελείς οι συνεπείς φορολογούμενοι", συμφωνώ κι επαυξάνω, αλλά πόσοι είναι, και για πόσο (παραμένουν αφελείς και συνεπείς)...;


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2015)

Νούμερα έχουμε για να μιλήσουμε; Γιατί αν θέλουμε να μιλάμε σαν τα ΜΜΕ που τα βλέπουν όλα μαύρα, φυσικά και δεν υπάρχουν συνεπείς φορολογούμενοι. Όμως και εγώ είμαι συνεπής, και ο ξάδερφός μου που είναι πέντε χρόνια άνεργος, κι η μητέρα του που παίρνει την ελάχιστη σύνταξη του ΟΓΑ, και κάμποσοι γνωστοί και φίλοι. Χρέη από ΕΝΦΙΑ δεν έχουν, απλά βάζουν προτεραιότητα τα χρέη τους και προτιμάνε να πεινάσουν παρά να χρωστάνε. Κι από την άλλη σου ανάβουν τα λαμπάκια όταν βλέπεις κόσμο με άνεση οικονομική που έχει πιάσει τη δικαιολογία της οικονομικής κρίσης για να είναι ασυνεπής στις υποχρεώσεις του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 20, 2015)

SBE said:


> Νούμερα έχουμε για να μιλήσουμε; Γιατί αν θέλουμε να μιλάμε σαν τα ΜΜΕ που τα βλέπουν όλα μαύρα, φυσικά και δεν υπάρχουν συνεπείς φορολογούμενοι. Όμως και εγώ είμαι συνεπής, και ο ξάδερφός μου που είναι πέντε χρόνια άνεργος, κι η μητέρα του που παίρνει την ελάχιστη σύνταξη του ΟΓΑ, και κάμποσοι γνωστοί και φίλοι. Χρέη από ΕΝΦΙΑ δεν έχουν, απλά βάζουν προτεραιότητα τα χρέη τους και προτιμάνε να πεινάσουν παρά να χρωστάνε. Κι από την άλλη σου ανάβουν τα λαμπάκια όταν βλέπεις κόσμο με άνεση οικονομική που έχει πιάσει τη δικαιολογία της οικονομικής κρίσης για να είναι ασυνεπής στις υποχρεώσεις του.



Αν έχεις να κοιτάξεις τον εαυτό σου δεν είναι παράλογο να προτιμάς να πεινάσεις παρά να χρωστάς (εξαρτάται βέβαια τι υποτίθεται ότι χρωστάς). Αν όμως έχεις παιδιά και προτιμάς να πεινάσουν αντί να χρωστάς, μάλλον δεν είσαι αληθινός γονιός.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 20, 2015)

rogne said:


> Μετά λόγου γνώσης, προσωπικά μου φαίνεται αστεία η πρόταση "κατοικία *αντικειμενικής *αξίας μισού εκατομμυρίου",


Κι εμένα αστεία μου φαίνεται, αλλά από ό,τι διαβάζω αυτό είναι το περιεχόμενο του νομοσχεδίου. Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι το ακατάσχετο μπορεί να ανέβει έως 700.000 ευρώ αντικειμενική αξία και συνοδεύεται από 70.000 ευρώ οικογενειακό εισόδημα. Δηλαδή μια οικογένεια που έχει μηνιαίο εισόδημα περίπου 5.000 ευρώ και σπίτι αντικειμενικής αξίας πάνω από μισό εκατομμύριο ευρώ προστατεύεται από την κατάσχεση.

Για το άλλο, τι να σου πω, δεν ξέρω πόσοι είμαστε οι αφελείς, ούτε και αν είμαστε αφελείς ή τίποτα βαρύτερο :angry:


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν έχεις να κοιτάξεις τον εαυτό σου δεν είναι παράλογο να προτιμάς να πεινάσεις παρά να χρωστάς (εξαρτάται βέβαια τι υποτίθεται ότι χρωστάς). Αν όμως έχεις παιδιά και προτιμάς να πεινάσουν αντί να χρωστάς, μάλλον δεν είσαι αληθινός γονιός.



Ο άνεργος ξάδερφος που ανέφερα πιο πάνω είναι πατέρας δύο παιδιών. 

Τέλος πάντων, η συζήτηση αυτή είναι περισσότερο για το οικονομικό νήμα. Για να επιστρέψουμε στο θέμα αυτουνού εδώ, μόλις είδα τη μισή συνέντευξη τύπου και μου φαίνεται ότι η πολυσυζητημένη κωλοτούμπα πλησιάζει στην ολόκληρωσή της και οι τελευταίες τρεις βδομάδες ήταν μια τρύπα στο νερό- εκτός αν δεν κατάλαβα κάτι. Αναρωτιέμαι πως θα σερβιριστεί στα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ, πάντως κάτι Ισπανοί, Ιταλοί κλπ δημοσιογράφοι έκαναν πολύ λογικές ερωτησεις, από αυτές που δεν κάνουν οι Έλληνες γιατί είναι απασχολημένοι να λιβανίζουν τους υπουργούς, και εισέπραξαν πολύ λογικές απαντησεις. Δηλαδή τέρμα το θεατρο του παράλογου που βλέπαμε τόσες μέρες; Κρίμα, θα μου λέιψει. Αισθανόμουν μια εθνική περηφάνεια κάθε φορά που ξεκίναγαν τα δελτία ειδήσεων με Ελλάδα. 

Στο μεταξύ διαβάζω ότι σήμερα έγιναν αναλήψεις ύψους ενός δις στην Ελλάδα, κι αναρωτιέμαι αν είμαι όντως κορόιδο που δεν τα έδωσα στο δόχτορα να μου τα φυλάει, όπως μου πρότεινε χτες  Εκτός αν πρόκειται για χρήματα που έβγαλαν οι Έλληνες από την τράπεζα για να πληρώσουν την εφορία τους, σε ενδειξη αλληλεγγύης προς τους σκληρά δοκιμαζόμενοους διαπραγματευτές μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2015)

SBE said:


> Στο μεταξύ διαβάζω ότι σήμερα έγιναν αναλήψεις ύψους ενός δις στην Ελλάδα, κι αναρωτιέμαι αν είμαι όντως κορόιδο που δεν τα έδωσα στο δόχτορα να μου τα φυλάει, όπως μου πρότεινε χτες


Μη χολοσκάς, έχω να σου προτείνω από βδομάδα μια καλή επένδυση με οικόπεδα στη Σελήνη (ή στα Σελίνια Σελήνια μου είπαν, δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς, θα σε γελάσω).


----------



## Marinos (Feb 21, 2015)

Έμαθα και κάτι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2015)

Κι εγώ, μερσί. :)


----------



## Marinos (Feb 21, 2015)

Χε-χε :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2015)

Πφ, Σαλαμίνα, μπας κλας.  Εμείς αγαπητέ έχουμε κτήματα σε χωριό που προ κρίσεως πουλιόντουσαν μισό εκατομμύριο το στρέμμα (και οι εξοχικές βίλλες πουλιούνται ακόμα ένα δυο εκατομμύρια). Σιγά μη καταδεχτούμε να αφήσουμε όλα αυτά. 

Τέσπα, στο πνεύμα της ημέρας, ένα αρθράκι για το τί είδαμε σήμερα. Το καλύτερο:
The Eurogroup gets to have a quiet weekend. Greece gets to work really hard on a set of measures that the troika institutions must approve by Monday evening.

Ορίστε, αυτοί οι κακοί Ευρωπαίοι ζωή και κότα κι εμείς με τη λαγάνα στο στόμα θα τρέχουμε πάλι. 

ΥΓ Σήμερα στο μπιμπισί είχαν καλεσμένη την spokesperson of Syriza in London, η οποία μάλλον εμφανιζόταν για πρώτη φορά στην τηλεόραση γιατί δεν είχε στασιό. Όσο μίλαγε κουνιόταν δεξιά κι αριστερά κι έκανε και τα χέρια της στον αέρα και έτσι αντί να προσέχω τί λέει προσπαθούσα να ξεζαλιστώ. Οπότε την έψαξα στο ιντερνέτιο και είδα ότι είναι κι αυτή απόφοιτος του Έσσεξ. Μεγάλο σουξέ το Έσσεξ με την κυβέρνηση. Κατέληξα ότι αδίκως οι γνωστοί μου κι εγώ φάγαμε τα νιάτα μας κάνοντας διδακτορικά σε παρακατιανά αγγλικά πανεπιστήμια (Imperial, UCL, KCL, LSE, Καίμπριτζ, Οξφόρδη κλπ). Στο Έσσεξ έπρεπε να'χουμε πάει να μας βλέπουν κι οι γονείς μας στο γυαλί να μας καμαρώνουν.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Feb 21, 2015)

Αφελής απορία:

Δηλαδή κρίθηκε ότι ο Προκόπης Παυλόπουλος θα είναι καλύτερος πρόεδρος της δημοκρατίας από τον Σταύρο Δήμα;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 21, 2015)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Αφελής απορία:
> 
> Δηλαδή κρίθηκε ότι ο Προκόπης Παυλόπουλος θα είναι καλύτερος πρόεδρος της δημοκρατίας από τον Σταύρο Δήμα;


Ε, βέβαια. Αν η πρώην συγκυβέρνηση είχε σκεφτεί να προτείνει τον Παυλόπουλο, θα είχαμε αποφύγει τις εκλογές.


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2015)

nickel said:


> Από την άλλη, δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει πιθανότητα να σηκώσει η κυβέρνηση τα χέρια ψηλά και να υπαναχωρήσει σε όλες της τις θέσεις.



Εγώ μπορεί να μην το πίστευα, αλλά ευτυχώς έκανα λάθος. Έτσι φαίνεται πήραμε λίγους μήνες διορία για να φτιαχτεί (καινούργιο) πρόγραμμα με πολλά (και, ελπίζουμε, καλά) ισοδύναμα. 

Είναι νωρίς για να προβλέψουμε ακόμα και τι θα γίνει από τη Δευτέρα, αλλά από τη στιγμή που αρχίσαμε να βγάζουμε από τη μέση τα ταμπού και τα τοτέμ που εμπόδιζαν την ορατότητα, πιθανότατα θα γίνεται πιο ξεκάθαρα ο διάλογος. Είναι πολύ νωρίς και για απολογισμό, να δούμε π.χ. πόσο μας έχει στοιχίσει ως τώρα αυτό το ταξίδι στο ρεαλισμό. Στα κέρδη θα είναι αν μάθουμε ότι κερδίζεις χρόνο (και όχι μόνο) αν διαπραγματεύεσαι πατώντας στο έδαφος και όχι στα σύννεφα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2015)

nickel said:


> Έτσι φαίνεται πήραμε λίγους μήνες διορία για να φτιαχτεί (καινούργιο) πρόγραμμα με πολλά (και, ελπίζουμε, καλά) ισοδύναμα.



A, έτσι σερβιρίστηκε στην Ελλάδα η συμφωνία, ε; 
Κι έλεγα κι εγώ, τί θετικό θα βρουν να πούνε στους ψεκασμένους συμπατριώτες. Γιατί βλέπεις από εδώ την μακρινή Εσπερία που η μόνη μου ενημέρωση είναι τα μη-ελληνικά ΜΜΕ και το κείμενο της συμφωνίας, είχα μείνει με άλλη εντύπωση.


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2015)

Τα σερβιρίσματα εδώ είναι από πολλούς μαγείρους. Αυτό που διάλεξες είναι η πιο γρήγορη και πιο ευγενική περίληψη που σκέφτηκα να κάνω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 21, 2015)

Το σημαντικό κομμάτι της συμφωνίας ήταν η αναθεώρηση των απαιτήσεων σε πλεονάσματα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2015)

To σημαντικό κομμάτι της συμφωνίας είναι ότι τρεις βδομάδες δημόσιες σχέσεις για εσωτερική κατανάλωση έκαναν ακόμα και αυτούς που δεν ψήφισαν την τωρινή κυβέρνηση να πιστέψει ότι τα μνημονιακά παλούκια συριζοανελικής προέλευσης είναι καλύτερα από τα άλλα. Αν αυτό συνδυαστεί με μια μαζική στροφή του δημόσιου λόγου από την κλάψα που επικρατεί τα τελευταία χρόνια (που φυσικά είναι υπερβολική και ψεύτικη) σε ενθουσιασμό και εθνική περηφάνια (εξίσου υπερβολικά και ψεύτικα), θα περάσουμε στη νιρβάνα ως κράτος. Όποιος τολμάει να παραπονεθεί θα αντιμετωπίζεται ακριβώς όπως όποιος τολμούσε μέχρι τώρα να πει ότι δεν έχει παράπονο (ή ότι δεν έχουμε χούντα κλπ). 

Από αυτή την άποψη δεν μπορώ παρά να εκφράσω το θαυμασμό μου για το επικοινωνιακό τμήμα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Σε μια κοινωνία που αποτελείται σε γενικές γραμμές από συντηρητικούς νοικοκυραίους που ο τράχηλός τους και ζυγό υποφέρει κι απ'όλα, είναι ίσως παράδοξο το ότι ξέρουν πώς να την κάνουν ζάφτι οι εξ αριστερών.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 21, 2015)

Βαρουφάκης: Δεν έχω εμπιστοσύνη στους μεταφραστές. Λογικό είναι, θα προσθέσω, συνήθως οι διερμηνείς διερμηνεύουν αυτό που ακούνε.


----------



## stathis (Feb 21, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Βαρουφάκης: Δεν έχω εμπιστοσύνη στους μεταφραστές. Λογικό είναι, θα προσθέσω, συνήθως οι διερμηνείς διερμηνεύουν αυτό που ακούνε.


Κατανοώ την ανάγκη του Βαρουφάκη για λεκτική ακρίβεια (αφού το παιχνίδι παίζεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό με τις λέξεις), αλλά η ατάκα του ήταν πολύ άκομψη (κι ας την είπε τάχα μου μονολογώντας). Ωστόσο, μπορεί οι διερμηνείς να διερμηνεύουν συνήθως αυτό που ακούνε, οι μεταφραστές να μεταφράζουν αυτό που διαβάζουν και οι υποτιτλιστές να υποτιτλίζουν αυτό που βλέπουν/ακούν, αλλά το νήμα της Λεξιλογίας με τις μεταφραστικές γκάφες έχει φτάσει αισίως τα 7453 ποστ...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 21, 2015)

Δεν έχεις άδικο. Ωστόσο, για να το πω ξεκάθαρα, από χτες έχει δεχτεί μεγάλη κριτική σε διάφορα μέσα, γιατί αυτά που είπε στα αγγλικά και αυτά που είπε στα ελληνικά είχαν διαφορές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2015)

Έχω μια απορία. Αυτά που είπε στα ελληνικά δεν μεταφράζονταν στα αγγλικά; Δηλαδή κάθονταν οι ξένοι δημοσιογράφοι και ρωτάγανε τους Έλληνες: "what's he sayin' now, re boys?" (Και τανάπαλιν, αλλά φυσικά οι Έλληνες όλο και κάποιο κουτσολόουερ έχουν για να κάνουν και καμιά μετάφραση αν σκουρύνουν τα πράγματα και όλο και κάτι θα πιάνανε.)


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2015)

Όλα έχουν απλές εξηγήσεις. Ο Τσόμσκι δεν ήταν που ανάπτυξε τη δεκαετία του '60 την άποψη ότι μιλάμε με έτοιμη φρασεολογία; Ε, αυτό κάνει ο Βαρουφάκης. Όσες φορές τον ακούω να μιλάει αγγλικά είναι λες και μιλάει με λέγκο. Οπότε φυσικό είναι άλλο χρώμα λέγκο στα ελληνικά, άλλο στα αγγλικά. Ο ίδιος νομίζει ότι λέει τα ίδια και στις δύο γλώσσες. :-D

Btw, εγώ δεν παρακολούθησα τη συνέντευξη τύπου του Βαρουφάκη, παρακολούθησα τη συνέντευξη τύπου των τεσσάρων και βλέπω ότι η αντίληψή μου για το τί έγινε διαφέρει από την αντίληψη αυτών που παρακολούθησαν Βαρ. Άρα ναι, μάλλον φταίνε οι μεταφραστές. Τους οποίους έχει ξανακατηγορήσει ο Βαρουφάκης ότι δεν λένε ό,τι λέει (και θα περίμενα κανένα σύλλογο διερμηνέων- μεταφραστών να έχει βγει να υπερασπιστεί τα μέλη του εδώ άλλοι σύλλογοι υπερασπίζονται μέλη τους για ψύλλου πήδημα). 
Ή όπως λέει και μια αγγλική παροιμία, ο κακός μάστορας κατηγορεί τα εργαλεία του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2015)

SBE said:


> Btw, εγώ δεν παρακολούθησα τη συνέντευξη τύπου του Βαρουφάκη, παρακολούθησα τη συνέντευξη τύπου των τεσσάρων και βλέπω ότι η αντίληψή μου για το τί έγινε διαφέρει από την αντίληψη αυτών που παρακολούθησαν Βαρ.


Δεν είσαι η μόνη...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2015)

http://www.kathimerini.gr/804415/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/h-spaggetopoihsh-ths-pragmatikothtas


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 22, 2015)

Η πρώτη παράγραφος του άρθρου αυτού πράγματι είναι σπαγγετοποίηση της πραγματικότητας. Ελεύθερες εκλογές 40 χρόνια, αλλά στις τελευταίες εκλογές, δυο κόμματα που επισήμως απέκλειαν την συνεργασία, άλλαξαν γνώμη με την ανακοίνωση των αποτελεσμάτων, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι μερίδα των ψηφοφόρων τους που τους πίστευαν εξαπατήθηκαν. Εξαπατήθηκαν επίσης και για το γεγονός ότι όλες οι υποσχέσεις του Σαμαρά, με τα σημεία του, ακυρώθηκαν το ίδιο βράδυ της εκλογής του, όπου ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ είπε ότι ούτε θα διαπραγματευτεί τίποτα ούτε πρόκειται να κάνει κάτι απ' αυτά που υποσχέθηκε. Και μιλάμε για συγκεκριμένα πράγματα, έτσι; Ακριβέστατα πράγματα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2015)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 22, 2015)

Για ποιες εκλογές μιλάς; Του 2012;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 22, 2015)

Για ποιες άλλες;



Palavra said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λες.



Δεν μιλάω βέβαια για παροχολογίες και τις σουρεαλιστικές υποσχέσεις του Σαμαρά για 150.000 νέες θέσεις, επενδύσεις που δεν ήρθαν και τα ρέστα. Μιλάω για τα 18, πολύ συγκεκριμένα, σημεία του Σαμαρά. Να θυμίσω τα σημεία και τι έγινε απ' αυτά; Όπως ας πούμε η υπόσχεση να επιστρέψουν τα επιδόματα πολυτέκνων στα επίπεδα του 2009 κι αντ' αυτού καταργήθηκαν τελείως και αντικαταστάθηκαν από ένα υπεργελοία ισχνό επίδομα τέκνων. Η αποκατάσταση των συντάξεων και η αποζημίωση των μικρομολογιούχων, επίσης ανήκουν στο ίδιο, πρώτο σημείο. Βέβαια το μεγάλο ανέκδοτο ήταν το σημείο της κατάργησης του χαρατσιού, που αντικαταστάθηκε από τον ΕΝΦΙΑ, που ήταν ακόμη μεγαλύτερος φόρος από τον προηγούμενο.

Ε, εγώ όλα αυτά τα λέω απάτη. Και ναι, ονομάζω χούντα μια κυβέρνηση που περνάει αλλαγές με πράξεις νομοθετικού περιεχομένου, νομοθετεί με δεκάδες τροπολογίες, διαγράφει βουλευτές γιατί δεν ψήφισαν αυτό που τους είπαν. Δεν είναι δημοκρατική μια κυβέρνηση που όλοι οι βουλευτές του εκλεγμένου κόμματος έχουν ή τους επιβάλλεται να έχουν μια άποψη, να ψηφίζουν τα ίδια. Γιατί έτσι δεν έχεις 151 βουλευτές, έχεις έναν.

Εξίσου απάτη είναι βέβαια να βγαίνεις με το σλόγκαν "λεφτά υπάρχουν" και τρεις μήνες μετά να λες ότι χρεοκοπήσαμε και άρα πάμε να δανειστούμε άλλα τόσα όσα χρωστάμε, για να ξεχρεώσουμε τα προηγούμενα μην ξεχρεώσουμε ποτέ.


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2015)

Ελληγενή, ούτε εγώ καταλαβαίνω τί λες, υποψιάζομαι όμως ότι μάλλον δεν άντεξες τη συγχιση των τελευταίων ημερών και αποφάσισες να υιοθετήσεις αυτό που περιγράφει τόσο καλά το άρθρο: _κι όποιος διαφωνεί [με την κυβέρνηση] είναι δωσίλογος γερμανοτσολιάς_. Έτσι μπορείς να ερμηνέυσεις το χάος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 22, 2015)

SBE said:


> Ελληγενή, ούτε εγώ καταλαβαίνω τί λες, υποψιάζομαι όμως ότι μάλλον δεν άντεξες τη συγχιση των τελευταίων ημερών και αποφάσισες να υιοθετήσεις αυτό που περιγράφει τόσο καλά το άρθρο: _κι όποιος διαφωνεί [με την κυβέρνηση] είναι δωσίλογος γερμανοτσολιάς_. Έτσι μπορείς να ερμηνέυσεις το χάος.



Όποιος διαφωνεί με την κυβέρνηση, με τον τρόπο που παρουσιάζει το άρθρο, ζει σε κάποιο παράλληλο σύμπαν, όπου οι δυο προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις δεν βγήκαν με απάτη, δεν διέγραφαν βουλευτές γιατί είχαν -άκουσον άκουσον!- διαφορετική γνώμη, δεν περνούσαν σοβαρές νομοθετικές αλλαγές με δεκάδες τροπολογίες την φορά, δεν έκαναν τίποτα αντισυνταγματικό κι όλα αυτά για να αποτύχουν παταγωδώς στον στόχο για τον οποίον τα έκαναν όλα αυτά.

Για τον αχυράνθρωπο με τους δοσίλογους γερμανοτσολιάδες δεν έχω τίποτα να πω. Εξάλλου δεν ψήφισα αυτήν την κυβέρνηση κι ούτε ακόμη τής έχω εμπιστοσύνη ότι θα καταφέρει να κάνει τα πέντε-δέκα πράγματα που ελπίζω -ή εύχομαι- να κάνει.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Όποιος διαφωνεί με την κυβέρνηση, με τον τρόπο που παρουσιάζει το άρθρο, ζει σε κάποιο παράλληλο σύμπαν


Νταξ, καλύφθηκα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2015)

Δε νομίζω ότι το άρθρο λέει ότι όλα ήταν ρόδινα και δεν το είχαμε καταλάβει. Το νόημά του όπως το κατάλαβα εγώ είναι ότι ο κόσμος (όχι μόνο οι Έλληνες) αλλάζει γνώμη από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη, ότι αυτά που χτες κατηγορούσε σημερα τα επικροτεί. Και μάλιστα στην περιπτωσή της Ελλάδας αυτά που μέχρι χτες κατηγορούσε με πάθος σήμερα τα επικροτεί με το ίδιο πάθος, χωρίς να έχει μεσολαβήσει κάτι που να δικαιολογεί αυτή τη μεταστροφή. Δηλαδή χωρίς καμία εμφανή περίοδο πνευματικής προεργασίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 22, 2015)

Εγώ θα σχολιάσω μόνο τον αχυράνθρωπο με τις ΠΝΠ. ΟΙ ΠΝΠ προβλέπονται συνταγματικά και ουσιαστικά δίνουν το δικαίωμα στην κυβέρνηση να νομοθετήσει για την επίσης συνταγματικά προβλεπόμενη προθεσμία των τεσσάρων μηνών. Στο τέλος της προθεσμίας είτε εγκρίνονται από τη Βουλή είτε εκπνέουν. Προφανώς είναι μέτρο έκτακτων συνθηκών και γι' αυτό πουθενά στο σύνταγμα δεν προβλέπεται περιορισμός στη χρήση ή στον αριθμό τους (όπως δεν προβλέπεται π.χ. περιορισμός στον αριθμό των νόμων που μπορεί να αναπέμπει στη Βουλή ο ΠτΔ --κάτι που δεν έχει γίνει ποτέ αλλά δεν απαγορεύεται από το σύνταγμα να γίνει στο μέλλον). Ίσως οι συνθήκες να μην ήταν έκτακτες αν δεν έτρωγαν πέτρες και γιαούρτια οι βουλευτές της εκάστοτε πλειοψηφίας στις δημόσιες εμφανίσεις τους ή δεν έπρεπε να νομοθετήσει το κοινοβούλιο με λούμπεν τύπους απέξω να κραδαίνουν κρεμάλες και να απειλούν να κάψουν τη Βουλή.


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2015)

Τώρα κι εσυ ρε Δοχτορα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 22, 2015)

Τι έκανα πάλι εγώ;


----------



## Costas (Feb 22, 2015)

Εγώ πάλι έχω την εντύπωση ότι διαχρονικά οι κυβερνήσεις βγαίνουν με προεκλογική απάτη. Και για να το κάνω πιο συγκεκριμένο, ότι οι τρεις τελευταίες κυβερνήσεις βγήκαν όλες με απάτη. Το δικό μου συμπέρασμα είναι ότι μόνο με απάτη, με ψευδολογία και δημαγωγία υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνεις κυβέρνηση στην Ελλάδα. Όλοι όσοι δεν ψεύδονται συστηματικά και δεν εξαπατούν δημαγωγικά και ασύστολα είναι πολιτικά καταδικασμένοι. Και τα κόμματα της ψευδολογίας, της δημαγωγίας και της απάτης θα αναφωνούσαν, αν μπορούσαν να μιλήσουν ειλικρινά, αυτό που είχε πει η Αλίκη Βουγιουκλάκη μια φορά σε μια ζωντανή εκπομπή στην τηλεόραση, σχολιάζοντας κάπως χαμηλόφωνα το από τηλεφώνου εγκώμιο μιας τηλεθεάτριας στη στερεότυπη εικόνα της: "έτσι με θέλετε, έτσι είμαι".


----------



## Marinos (Feb 22, 2015)

Αγαπητέ μου Δόκτωρ, προσπαθώ να μην παρεμβαίνω πολύ σε τέτοιες κουβέντες, αλλά βρίσκω λίγο παραπλανητικό να αποδίδεται το πέρασμα μέτρων με ΠΝΠ (καλή ώρα όπως τώρα στη Γαλλία) στον κίνδυνο από τα γιαούρτια και τις χάρτινες κρεμάλες της πλατείας. 

Δηλαδή συγγνώμη, την πανευρωπαϊκή υποχώρηση της δημοκρατίας και της -τέλος πάντων- λαϊκής κυριαρχίας μόνον εγώ τη βλέπω;


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Feb 22, 2015)

Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω ότι ο Ελληνικός Λαός εν τη μεγάλη του σοφία ψήφισε τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ακριβώς για να μην κάνει ό,τι υποσχόταν.




Κατά τα λοιπά φρονώ ότι ο Προκόπης Παυλόπουλος ενσαρκώνει παραδειγματικά τη φαυλοκρατία που μας έφτασε στο σημερινό χάλι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 22, 2015)

Μαρίνε, δεν ξέρω πώς λειτουργεί το γαλλικό σύνταγμα, αλλά ως προς τα δικά μας νομίζω ότι μια προσωρινή νομοθετική διάταξη με διάρκεια μέχρι τέσσερις μήνες μπορεί να υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που είναι απαραίτητη --και γι' αυτό, άλλωστε, προβλέπεται και συνταγματικά. Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον αν υπήρχε μια στατιστική για να διαπιστώσουμε πώς εξελίχτηκαν αυτές οι ΠΝΠ (αν ανακλήθηκαν, απλώς κυρώθηκαν, ή αντικαταστάθηκαν από νόμους).

Αναρωτιέμαι αν πιστεύουμε ότι οι (εκάστοτε κυβερνητικοί) βουλευτές είναι ατσάλινα όντα και δεν επηρεάζονταν από τις εκδηλώσεις γνήσιας (και μη) οργής. Γιατί εγώ έχω ακούσει από «μνημονιακό» βουλευτή σε συζήτηση στενού κύκλου (σχετική με αυτό το θέμα, ας το πω ειδικότερα «τη μη δημοκρατική προετοιμασία και πολιτική ζύμωση του κομματικού φορέα μέσω διαλόγου για τα μνημόνια») να λέει: «Τι λέτε, ρε παιδιά; Εδώ γράφανε και σβήνανε οι ειδικοί μέχρι την τελευταία στιγμή και μας φέρνανε στη Βουλή πεντακόσιες σελίδες και λέγανε "αυτά ψηφίστε, αλλιώς αύριο δεν θα υπάρχει Ελλάδα"»...

Το θέμα της πανευρωπαϊκής υποχώρησης της δημοκρατίας είναι τεράστιο και ευχαρίστως να ανοίξω ένα νήμα να το περιγράψουμε και να το συζητήσουμε ξεχωριστά, επειδή κι εμένα με ενδιαφέρει. Ας πούμε, ξεκινώντας από το πώς θα μπορούμε να έχουμε σωστούς δημοκρατικούς θεσμούς όταν ο πολίτης ή ο νομοθέτης πρέπει να αποφασίσουν για ιδιαίτερα πολύπλοκα θέματα καταλήγοντας να τα ανάγουν σε άσπρο-μαύρο, σε δικό μας-δικό τους, σε εμείς και οι άλλοι. Ομολογώ ότι κι εγώ έχω πολλούς προβληματισμούς και καθόλου καλές απαντήσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 22, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι αν πιστεύουμε ότι οι (εκάστοτε κυβερνητικοί) βουλευτές είναι ατσάλινα όντα και δεν επηρεάζονταν από τις εκδηλώσεις γνήσιας (και μη) οργής. Γιατί εγώ έχω ακούσει από «μνημονιακό» βουλευτή σε συζήτηση στενού κύκλου (σχετική με αυτό το θέμα, ας το πω ειδικότερα «τη μη δημοκρατική προετοιμασία και πολιτική ζύμωση του κομματικού φορέα μέσω διαλόγου για τα μνημόνια») να λέει: «Τι λέτε, ρε παιδιά; Εδώ γράφανε και σβήνανε οι ειδικοί μέχρι την τελευταία στιγμή και μας φέρνανε στη Βουλή πεντακόσιες σελίδες και λέγανε "αυτά ψηφίστε, αλλιώς αύριο δεν θα υπάρχει Ελλάδα"»...



Άρα ο βουλευτής αυτός δεν είχε την απαραίτητη κρίση, ευστροφία και γνώσεις για να καταλάβει ότι αυτή ήταν μια απειλή α) χυδαία, β) χωρίς λογική βάση και γ) ποινικά κολάσιμη. Οπότε γιατί εκλέγουμε βουλευτές και δεν επιλέγουμε με κλήρωση; Μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα υπάρχει να βγουν έτσι άτομα που έχουν τις ικανότητες για τις οποίες πληρώνονται 5-6 χιλιάρικα τον μήνα.



SBE said:


> Δε νομίζω ότι το άρθρο λέει ότι όλα ήταν ρόδινα και δεν το είχαμε καταλάβει. Το νόημά του όπως το κατάλαβα εγώ είναι ότι ο κόσμος (όχι μόνο οι Έλληνες) αλλάζει γνώμη από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη, ότι αυτά που χτες κατηγορούσε σημερα τα επικροτεί. Και μάλιστα στην περιπτωσή της Ελλάδας αυτά που μέχρι χτες κατηγορούσε με πάθος σήμερα τα επικροτεί με το ίδιο πάθος, χωρίς να έχει μεσολαβήσει κάτι που να δικαιολογεί αυτή τη μεταστροφή. Δηλαδή χωρίς καμία εμφανή περίοδο πνευματικής προεργασίας.



Εγώ, πάλι, δεν βλέπω τίποτα τέτοιο. Ποιο είναι αυτό που επικροτεί σήμερα; Τι ακριβώς έκανε η σημερινή κυβέρνηση που έκανε και η προηγούμενη;



drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ θα σχολιάσω μόνο τον αχυράνθρωπο με τις ΠΝΠ. ΟΙ ΠΝΠ προβλέπονται συνταγματικά και ουσιαστικά δίνουν το δικαίωμα στην κυβέρνηση να νομοθετήσει για την επίσης συνταγματικά προβλεπόμενη προθεσμία των τεσσάρων μηνών.



Πολλά πράγματα προβλέπονται απ' το σύνταγμα. Το θέμα είναι υπό ποιες προϋποθέσεις προβλέπονται και για ποιον σκοπό. Π.χ. η τελευταία παράγραφος επιτρέπει στους πολίτες τα πάντα... προκειμένου να διατηρηθεί το πολίτευμα. Οι πράξεις νομοθετικού περιεχομένου προβλέπονται μόνο "Σε έκτακτες περιπτώσεις εξαιρετικά επείγουσες και απρόβλεπτης ανάγκης". Εξαιρετικά επείγουσες, έκτακτης κι απρόβλεπτης ανάγκης. Σε ποια ακριβώς ΠΝΠ ταιριάζει αυτή η προϋπόθεση; Στο φτωχό μου μυαλό, αυτό σημαίνει ότι προβλέπονται σε περιπτώσεις κινδύνου ζωών, φυσικών καταστροφών, αποφυγής πολέμου, σύρραξης, απειλής ΑΜΕΣΗΣ οικονομικής κατάρρευσης, τρομοκρατικών επιθέσεων, διπλωματικών επεισοδίων, προσπάθειας κατάλυσης του πολιτεύματος, εμφυλίου, κοινωνικής αναταραχής, αδυναμίας κανονικής λειτουργίας της βουλής και σε άλλες παρόμοιες καταστάσεις.

Ας πούμε, το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, σε ποια από τις παραπάνω περιπτώσεις υπάγεται; Τι εξαιρετικά επείγον, έκτακτο κι απρόβλεπτο συνέτρεχε; Ή, αν θέλεις, υπόδειξέ μου μια ΠΝΠ που να δικαιολογείται από αυτές τις προϋποθέσεις. Ήταν η αύξηση από 10 σε 50 δισεκατομμύρια του κεφαλαίου του ΤΧΣ; Ήταν η κατάργηση της ελάχιστης συμμετοχής του δημοσίου στις ΔΕΚΟ; Και αν ναι, γιατί; Επρόκειτο να εκραγεί ηφαίστειο κάτω απ' κεντρικά του ΟΠΑΠ και βιαζόταν το κράτος να τον ξεφορτωθεί σε ανύποπτους επενδυτές;


----------



## Costas (Feb 22, 2015)

Ρεπορτάζ της Καθημερινής για το πρόβλημα στις Σκουριές. 

Μεταλλωρύχοι έχουν μετοικήσει από την Ιερισσό ή αποφεύγουν να την επισκέπτονται. Καφενεία σε άλλα χωριά χρωματίστηκαν σε υπέρ και κατά των μεταλλείων, αρραβώνες χάλασαν, συγγενείς δεν ανταλλάσσουν λέξη. Υπάρχει και οικογένεια στην οποία ο ένας γιος εργάζεται στα μεταλλεία και ο άλλος είχε συλληφθεί σε επεισόδια κατά της εξόρυξης χρυσού.

Δεν είναι λίγοι αυτοί που μιλούν πλέον για «τοξική» συμβίωση. Στη Μ. Παναγιά, όπου οι ντόπιοι είναι μοιρασμένοι, ένας αστυνομικός, κάτοικος του χωριού, είπε στην «Κ»: «Εδώ ούτε ο ΠΑΟΚ δεν μας ενώνει».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 22, 2015)

Χέλλε, εγώ δεν ήμουν υπεύθυνος να αποφασίσω για όλα αυτά που λες. Τους βουλευτές τους εκλέγει ο λαός, τις αποφάσεις τις παίρνει η κυβέρνηση που επίσης την κρίνει ο λαός και το ακροτελεύτιο άρθρο δεν αναφέρεται σε συνθήκες κοινοβουλευτικής δημοκρατίας. Αρκετά με τον μαύρο χυλό που ξεκινάει από τα πρωινάδικα με ευλογοφανή επιχειρήματα και δηλητηριάζει όλη την ελληνική κοινωνία.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αρκετά με τον μαύρο χυλό που ξεκινάει από τα πρωινάδικα με ευλογοφανή επιχειρήματα και δηλητηριάζει όλη την ελληνική κοινωνία.


+1....


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 23, 2015)

Ξαφνικά δηλαδή παίζει το επιχείρημα "μην χαλάμε τις καρδιές μας"; Που δεν έπαιζε για τις προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις; Ας ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάτι: ο λαός έχει την δυνατότητα να κρίνει την κυβέρνηση κάθε που έχουμε εκλογές. Είναι το λιγότερο χυδαίο να εκμεταλλεύεσαι τον φόβο και την αγωνία του λαού σε μια τόσο κρίσιμη και οδυνηρή εποχή, δίνοντας υποσχέσεις που έχεις σκοπό να αναιρέσεις την στιγμή της εκλογής σου. Ακυρώνει το εκλογικό αποτέλεσμα, πώς το λένε; Ο Σαμαράς δεν εξελέγη γιατί ο λαός έκρινε ότι είναι ο καταλληλότερος, εξελέγη γιατί ο λαός φοβόταν την έξοδο από το ευρώ και την Ευρώπη και ζητούσε α) ανακούφιση από τα μέτρα, β) διαπραγμάτευση και γ) έξοδο από την κρίση, μετά από όλα όσα θυσιάστηκαν.

Και καλά, το τελευταίο μπορούσε να το κρίνει κανείς μόνο με το πέρας της θητείας, παρότι κι εκεί αποδείχτηκε μούφα η υπόθεση. Η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση απέτυχε σε όλους τους μνημονιακούς στόχους. Αλλά τα άλλα αναιρέθηκαν αυτομάτως. Δεν υπήρχε καν πρόθεση για όλα αυτά. Η κριτική είναι που δηλητηριάζει την ελληνική κοινωνία; Δεν μπορεί την μια να μου λες "είναι αχυράνθρωπος οι ΠΝΠ" κι απ' την άλλη "άσ' το να πέσει χάμω".


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2015)

Μια παρένθεση για τα περί πεντακοσίων σελίδων που τους έλεγαν να υπογράψουν σε μισή ώρα κλπ κλπ:
Εννοείται ότι οι βουλευτές δεν είναι παντογνώστες, ούτε απαιτείται για την εκλογή τους να έχουν την ευφυΐα να κατανοήσουν κάθε πρόβλημα που τους δίνουν. Ομοίως, δεν απαιτείται να διαβάζουν 500 σελίδες σε μισή ώρα και να τις κατανοούν. Υπάρχει πρόβλεψη για όλα αυτά τα ζητήματα, κι όχι μόνο σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο (όχι μόνο να διδάσκεται στις σχολές πολιτικών επιστημών). Αυτή είναι η δουλειά των συμβούλων π.χ., να κάνουν αυτοί το διάβασμα και το ψάξιμο και να παρουσιάζουν τη σούμα στον εργοδότη τους και να του λένε τί επιλογές έχει ώστε να αποφασίσει. Τώρα, αν φυσικά ο κάθε βουλευτής προτιμάει να προσλαμβάνει σε αυτή τη θέση π.χ. οικογενειοκρατικά (το γιόκα του, την κορούλα του κλπ), ε, καλά να τα παθαίνει, και πάλι αυτό είναι ζήτημα των ψηφοφόρων και της νοοτροπίας μας γενικότερα. 

Δηλαδή δεν είναι και τόσο περίεργο το "δε διάβασα πριν υπογράψω", πέρα από το ότι είναι περίεργο το να παραδέχεται κανείς δημόσια ότι έχει ανοργάνωτο πολιτικό γραφείο, αλλά ρε φίλε, δεν έχεις κανέναν έμπιστο σου άνθρωπο να το διαβάσει σε δυο- τρεις ώρες για λογαριασμό σου και να σου παρουσιάσει μισή σελίδα ανάλυση και μισή σελίδα επιλογές; (ο ρυθμός δεν είναι υπερβολικός για κάποιον που ψιλογνωρίζει το αντικείμενο και έχει ξαναδεί παρόμοια έγγραφα, δεν ανακαλύπτεται ο τροχός κάθε φορά που συντάσσεται ένα νομικό κείμενο).


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Είναι το λιγότερο χυδαίο να εκμεταλλεύεσαι τον φόβο και την αγωνία του λαού σε μια τόσο κρίσιμη και οδυνηρή εποχή, δίνοντας υποσχέσεις που έχεις σκοπό να αναιρέσεις την στιγμή της εκλογής σου. Ακυρώνει το εκλογικό αποτέλεσμα, πώς το λένε;



Αυτό υποθέτω ότι πιστέυεις ότι ισχύει σε κάθε περίπτωση; Όπως π.χ. στο ότι μέχρι αυτή τη στιγμή (23/2/15, 00:11) δεν έχει σκίσει κανένας στην Ελλάδα κανένα μνημόνιο παρόλες τις σχετικές υποσχέσεις;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 23, 2015)

SBE said:


> μέχρι αυτή τη στιγμή (23/2/15, 00:11)


02:11 επειδή εδώ είμαστε δυο ώρες μπροστά.


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2015)

Είπα να χρησιμοποιήσω τη διεθνή σταθερά για να έχει μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα το μήνυμα. :twit:


----------



## Zazula (Feb 23, 2015)

Εμ, έπρεπε να το πεις ότι είναι Zulu. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2015)

Το ότι οι κυβερνήσεις βγαίνουν με υποσχέσεις κλπ. μπορούμε να το δούμε με δύο τρόπους: (α) ότι είμαστε απατεώνες όλοι, αφού αυτοί είναι πρόθυμοι να διαφθείρουν και ο λαός να διαφθαρεί (υπόθεση που οδηγεί στον μαύρο χυλό), (β) ότι ελπίζουν ότι θα τα καταφέρουν καλύτερα επειδή είναι στη φύση του ανθρώπου να πιστεύει ότι είναι καλύτερος από τους ισάξιούς του ή να πιστεύει βαθιά ότι το σύστημα ιδεών και αξιών του θα οδηγήσει σε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. Αλλά και το ότι οι κυβερνήσεις δεν μπορεί να πηγαίνουν με τυφλοσούρτη όσα είπαν προεκλογικά, με δεδομένα στοιχεία και δυναμική, ότι δεν μπορούν να λένε αυτά είπαμε, έτσι είπαμε ότι θα τα κάνουμε, δεν κουνάμε ρούπι, δεν είναι πολιτική, είναι αλγόριθμος.

Δεν ξέρω πώς λειτουργούν αλλού τα πολιτικά γραφεία των βουλευτών αλλά μού φαίνεται άτοπη η ιδέα ότι κάθε νομοσχέδιο που προτείνεται από το κόμμα που τους εξέλεξε θα πρέπει να υποστεί ανεξάρτητη επεξεργασία από τον κάθε βουλευτή ξεχωριστά. Αν δεν εμπιστεύονται το κόμμα τους πρώτα πρώτα, που έχει συγκεντρωμένη (υποτίθεται) την περισσότερη πολιτική και πραγματολογική τεχνογνωσία, ποιον θα εμπιστευτούν;

Να τελειώνω και με τις ΠΝΠ. Είπα ότι η αναφορά σε αυτές είναι αχυράνθρωπος επειδή η χρήση τους (κατάχρηση, για όποιον το επιθυμεί) έγινε για να περάσουν με ειδικές διαδικασίες κάποιοι νόμοι. Προφανώς δεν ήταν εύκολοι νόμοι και καμία κυβέρνηση δεν μπορεί να φέρνει όλους τους νόμους ως κατεπείγοντες. Ενδεχομένως, π.χ, να μην περνούσε το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ με κανονική νομοθετική διαδικασία, να μην είχε αποχωρήσει (τότε) η Δημάρ και να μην είχαμε σήμερα καν άλλη κυβέρνηση (οπότε ας αναλογιστούμε ποιον ωφέλησε τελικά η χρήση της ΠΝΠ εδώ). Όμως είναι δεδομένα εργαλεία άσκησης της εκτελεστικής εξουσίας που προβλέπονται από το σύνταγμα, πώς να το κάνουμε;

Παρεμπιπτόντως, μετά την έντονη (και σε πολλά δικαιολογημένη) κριτική που είχε ασκήσει ως αντιπολίτευση η σημερινή κυβέρνηση στη χρήση των κατεπειγόντων νομοσχεδίων, ανακοίνωσε για τα πρώτα νομοσχέδιά της τη διαδικασία του ...κατεπείγοντος. Εγώ θα περίμενα να δω κατά πόσο η άσκηση εξουσίας από την παρούσα κυβέρνηση θα την αναγκάσει και σε χρήση ΠΝΠ --και θα δούμε τότε ποια θα είναι η σχετική αιτιολόγηση και το πολιτικό ξέπλυμά τους.


----------



## Costas (Feb 23, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το ότι οι κυβερνήσεις βγαίνουν με υποσχέσεις κλπ. μπορούμε να το δούμε με δύο τρόπους: (α) ότι είμαστε απατεώνες όλοι, αφού αυτοί είναι πρόθυμοι να διαφθείρουν και ο λαός να διαφθαρεί (υπόθεση που οδηγεί στον μαύρο χυλό)


Εγώ αυτό πιστεύω. Η γραμμή της νίκης είναι: "Πες πες πες ψέματα, ώσπου να πάρεις την εξουσία. Μετά, θα τη βρεις την άκρη για να κρατηθείς εκεί πάνω. Σημασία έχει ότι βρέθηκες στο τιμόνι. Και άσε τους λιγότερο δημαγωγούς να σε βρίζουν ότι δημαγώγησες. Σημασία έχει ότι εσύ νίκησες, και αυτοί έχασαν."

Ο μαύρος χυλός δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι, και πρωινάδικα δεν βλέπω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2015)

Ως «μαύρο χυλό» εννοώ Κώστα το συνονθύλευμα λαϊκίστικου λόγου που εκπορεύεται από πρωινάδικα, κίτρινα φύλλα κλπ και τροφοδοτεί τον φασισμό στην καθημερινότητα, στους δρόμους και τελικά, στα μυαλά και στις κάλπες. Με άλλα λόγια, δεν θέλω να βλέπω τα πάντα γενικευμένα αλλά προτιμώ τη σχολαστική εξέταση κατά περίπτωση.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 23, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, μετά την έντονη (και σε πολλά δικαιολογημένη) κριτική που είχε ασκήσει ως αντιπολίτευση η σημερινή κυβέρνηση στη χρήση των κατεπειγόντων νομοσχεδίων, ανακοίνωσε για τα πρώτα νομοσχέδιά της τη διαδικασία του ...κατεπείγοντος. Εγώ θα περίμενα να δω κατά πόσο η άσκηση εξουσίας από την παρούσα κυβέρνηση θα την αναγκάσει και σε χρήση ΠΝΠ --και θα δούμε τότε ποια θα είναι η σχετική αιτιολόγηση και το πολιτικό ξέπλυμά τους.


Και όχι μόνο: Παραβίαση του Συντάγματος (Η διαδικασία είχε κι άλλες παρατυπίες, σύμφωνα με κάποιους συνταγματολόγους).


----------



## Costas (Feb 23, 2015)

Μάλιστα, Δόκτορ, κατάλαβα. Επιχείρημα όμως δεν βλέπω που να στηρίζει την άποψή σου ότι η άποψη την οποία κύκλωσα από το ποστ του και την οποία διατύπωσα επί το κατά τη γνώμη μου ορθό (όχι "όλοι είναι απατεώνες" αλλά "όσοι δημαγωγούν και ψευδολογούν ασύστολα για να πάρουν την εξουσία" και μετά βλέπουμε, δηλ. όλοι όσοι έχουν πάρει την εξουσία στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον, και ειδικότερα τα τρία τελευταία κόμματα, ΠΑΣΟΚ του Γιωργάκη, ΝΔ του Σαμαρά, ΣΥΡΙΖΑ του Τσίπρα, είναι πολιτικοί απατεώνες), ότι η άποψη αυτή λοιπόν "οδηγεί στον μαύρο χυλό", έτσι όπως τον όρισες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 23, 2015)

SBE said:


> Αυτό υποθέτω ότι πιστέυεις ότι ισχύει σε κάθε περίπτωση; Όπως π.χ. στο ότι μέχρι αυτή τη στιγμή (23/2/15, 00:11) δεν έχει σκίσει κανένας στην Ελλάδα κανένα μνημόνιο παρόλες τις σχετικές υποσχέσεις;



Η σημερινή κυβέρνηση βγήκε με την υπόσχεση ότι θα τελειώσει το μνημόνιο, θα στείλει την τρόικα και θα δώσει δρόμο στην λιτότητα. Την τρόικα την έστειλε, το μνημόνιο δεν βλέπω πώς το εφαρμόζουν την παρούσα στιγμή και μέτρα λιτότητας ακόμη δεν πήραν. Τουναντίον, πέτυχαν ένα πολύ βασικό πράγμα: να κάνουν τους εταίρους να συμφωνήσουν στην μείωση απαίτησης πρωτογενούς πλεονάσματος, που σημαίνει τρία πράγματα: α) μικρότερες απαιτήσεις σε αποπληρωμές, β) αποφυγή μέτρων λιτότητας 2-3 δις και -αν καταφέρουν να μαζέψουν αλλιώς αυτά τα λεφτά- επένδυση των περισσευούμενων σε μέτρα ανακούφισης. Ακόμη δεν έχουμε δει πώς θα προχωρήσει τίποτα απ' αυτά, βέβαια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 23, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν ξέρω πώς λειτουργούν αλλού τα πολιτικά γραφεία των βουλευτών αλλά μού φαίνεται άτοπη η ιδέα ότι κάθε νομοσχέδιο που προτείνεται από το κόμμα που τους εξέλεξε θα πρέπει να υποστεί ανεξάρτητη επεξεργασία από τον κάθε βουλευτή ξεχωριστά. Αν δεν εμπιστεύονται το κόμμα τους πρώτα πρώτα, που έχει συγκεντρωμένη (υποτίθεται) την περισσότερη πολιτική και πραγματολογική τεχνογνωσία, ποιον θα εμπιστευτούν;



Ναι, αλλά μην δουλευόμαστε μεταξύ μας. Καταλαβαίνεις την χαοτική διαφορά ανάμεσα σ' αυτό και στο να μην επιτρέπει το κόμμα απόκλιση, υπό την απειλή της διαγραφής. Αν αυτό δεν είναι φασισμός, τι ακριβώς είναι;



drsiebenmal said:


> Όμως είναι δεδομένα εργαλεία άσκησης της εκτελεστικής εξουσίας που προβλέπονται από το σύνταγμα, πώς να το κάνουμε;



Προβλέπονται σε περιπτώσεις έκτακτης ανάγκης, όπως αυτές που προανέφερα, όχι όποτε καπνίσει στην εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση. Και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι εγώ προσωπικά δεν πρόκειται να δικαιολογήσω καμμιά κυβέρνηση για την παράτυπη χρήση τους.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 23, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Την τρόικα την έστειλε


Οι θεσμοί με τους οποίους συνδιαλέγεται η νέα κυβέρνηση είναι το ΔΝΤ, η ΕΚΤ και η Κομισιόν. Η τρόικα ήταν το ΔΝΤ, η ΕΚΤ και η Κομισιόν. Ergo;


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Η σημερινή κυβέρνηση βγήκε με την υπόσχεση ότι θα τελειώσει το μνημόνιο, θα στείλει την τρόικα και θα δώσει δρόμο στην λιτότητα. Την τρόικα την έστειλε, το μνημόνιο δεν βλέπω πώς το εφαρμόζουν την παρούσα στιγμή και μέτρα λιτότητας ακόμη δεν πήραν.



Helle, καλημέρα. Μα μου δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι ζεις σε δικό σου κόσμο. Άλλο είναι να έχεις κατανόηση για την προσγείωση των καλών μας φίλων στην πραγματικότητα και άλλο, πώς το είπε κάποιος, να βαφτίζεις το κρέας ψάρι. Αυτό κάνεις στη δεύτερη πρόταση του παραθέματος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2015)

Costas said:


> Μάλιστα, Δόκτορ, κατάλαβα. Επιχείρημα όμως δεν βλέπω που να στηρίζει την άποψή σου ότι η άποψη την οποία κύκλωσα από το ποστ του και την οποία διατύπωσα επί το κατά τη γνώμη μου ορθό (όχι "όλοι είναι απατεώνες" αλλά "όσοι δημαγωγούν και ψευδολογούν ασύστολα για να πάρουν την εξουσία" και μετά βλέπουμε, δηλ. όλοι όσοι έχουν πάρει την εξουσία στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον, και ειδικότερα τα τρία τελευταία κόμματα, ΠΑΣΟΚ του Γιωργάκη, ΝΔ του Σαμαρά, ΣΥΡΙΖΑ του Τσίπρα, είναι πολιτικοί απατεώνες), ότι η άποψη αυτή λοιπόν "οδηγεί στον μαύρο χυλό", έτσι όπως τον όρισες.


Μα είπα, Κώστα, ότι προτιμώ να εξετάζω κατά περίπτωση και κατά θέμα. Προφανώς, όταν ένας πολιτικός λέει ταυτόχρονα και τα ίδια (μένουμε στην Ευρώπη, το νόμισμά μας είναι το ευρώ) και τα εκ συνεπαγωγής αντίθετα (θα κάνουμε επεκτατική πολιτική σαν να είχαμε δικό μας νόμισμα και απόλυτη αυτονομία αποφάσεων) υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Αν θέλεις να το αποκαλέσεις πρόβλημα δημαγωγίας, να συμφωνήσω για λόγους συνεννόησης. Εμένα μου φαίνεται περισσότερο σαν την καθ' ημάς μεταφορά του αποδιδόμενου στον Μιτεράν ότι οι προεκλογικές υποσχέσεις δεσμεύουν μόνο όσους τις πιστεύουν.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι τη διάκριση που εσύ κάνεις τόσο προσεκτικά δεν την κάνουν οι δημιουργοί του μαύρου χυλού που προτιμούν να επικεντρώνονται σε υπαρκτές ή μη αστοχίες, συχνά με άστοχα επιχειρήματα, και δεν βοηθούν τον λιγότερο έμπειρο πολίτη στο να την κάνει και εκείνος.

Ας θυμίσω π.χ. την περίφημη ομιλία της τότε ΠτΒ κ. Μπενάκη όταν ανακοίνωσε στον Παπούλια την επανεκλογή του, όπου είπε το αυτονόητο περί μείωσης της εθνικής αυτονομίας, ανεξαρτησίας, δεν-θυμάμαι-τώρα-ποια-λέξη-ακριβώς-χρησιμοποίησε. Αν κάποιος πιστεύει ότι η Ευρώπη πρέπει να γίνει ομοσπονδιακή κλπ, προφανώς αυτό θα γίνει με μεταφορά εξουσιών. Αυτό το γεγονός λοιπόν έχει φύγει εντελώς από τη δημόσια συζήτηση και ακούμε κορόνες περί εθνικής ανεξαρτησίας που πλέον περιγράφουν ένα ανύπαρκτο περιβάλλον. (Αλλά αν δεν ακούς πρωινάδικα, τυχερέ, δεν ξέρεις πόσα έχεις γλιτώσει...)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 23, 2015)

Η τρόικα ήταν η συγκεκριμένη επιτροπή που ερχόταν και έλεγχε την πορεία του προγράμματος και λειτουργούσε ως ενδιάμεσος κρίκος. Το ότι η ύπαρξή της ήταν παράτυπη μέσα στην ΕΕ, που έχει συγκεκριμένα θεσμικά όργανα και δεν χρειάζεται τριανδρίες για να αξιολογεί πράγματα, το έχουν διατυπώσει αυτά τα 4-5 χρόνια πολλοί άλλοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ναι, αλλά μην δουλευόμαστε μεταξύ μας. Καταλαβαίνεις την χαοτική διαφορά ανάμεσα σ' αυτό και στο να μην επιτρέπει το κόμμα απόκλιση, υπό την απειλή της διαγραφής. Αν αυτό δεν είναι φασισμός, τι ακριβώς είναι;


Δηλαδή, σε θέματα όπου η οποιαδήποτε κυβέρνηση θεωρεί ζωτικής σημασίας εσύ δεν δέχεσαι ούτε την πρακτική της ΠΝΠ, ούτε την κομματική πειθαρχία. Ε, ας κατεβαίνουν μόνοι τους τότε να εκλεγούν βουλευτές οι πολιτικοί, χωρίς μηχανισμούς στην πλάτη τους.

Και ο φασισμός είναι εντελώς συγκεκριμένο πράγμα, ορίζεται και περιγράφεται συγκεκριμένα σε εγκυκλοπαίδειες και βιβλιογραφία. Η χρήση του όρου όπως κάνεις εδώ είναι, με το συμπάθιο και κττγμ, η δική σου σημερινή αθέλητη προσωπική συμβολή στη διόγκωση του μαύρου χυλού.


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Η τρόικα ήταν η συγκεκριμένη επιτροπή που ερχόταν και έλεγχε


Εννοείς ότι η εμβληματική παρουσία του όρου «τρόικα» στον μέχρι πρόσφατα αντιπολιτευτικό λόγο του Σύριζα αφορούσε αποκλειστικά και μόνο τη συγκεκριμένη επιτροπή και όχι τη διαδικασία ελέγχου της πορείας του προγράμματος; Μα πραγματικά έχεις όρεξη να παίξουμε με τις λέξεις;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2015)

Και επειδή (όπως θα έπρεπε να έχω κάνει από την αρχή) αναγκάστηκα να ανατρέξω στις πηγές για τις ΠΝΠ, ορίστε τι λέει το σύνταγμα:

*'Αρθρο 44: (Πράξεις νομοθετικού περιεχομένου, δημοψηφίσματα, διαγγέλματα)
*
1. Σε έκτακτες περιπτώσεις εξαιρετικά επείγουσας και απρόβλεπτης ανάγκης ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας μπορεί, ύστερα από πρόταση του Yπουργικού Συμβουλίου, να εκδίδει πράξεις νομοθετικού περιεχομένου. Oι πράξεις αυτές υποβάλλονται στη Bουλή για κύρωση σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 72 παράγραφος 1, μέσα σε σαράντα ημέρες από την έκδοσή τους ή μέσα σε σαράντα ημέρες από τη σύγκληση της Bουλής σε σύνοδο. Aν δεν υποβληθούν στη Bουλή μέσα στις προαναφερόμενες προθεσμίες ή αν δεν εγκριθούν από αυτή μέσα σε τρεις μήνες από την υποβολή τους, παύουν να ισχύουν στο εξής.

Συνεπώς:
(α) Δεν ορίζεται ποια είναι η εξαιρετικά επείγουσα και απρόβλεπτη ανάγκη· την εκτιμά πολιτικά το υπουργικό συμβούλιο και εισηγείται την έκδοση στον ΠτΔ (άλλη μια σημαντική αρμοδιότητα του ΠτΔ, λοιπόν).
(β) Οι πράξεις υποβάλλονται στη βουλή για κύρωση σε συγκεκριμένη προθεσμία και επικυρώνονται ή παύουν να ισχύουν σε επίσης συγκεκριμένη προθεσμία (έγραφα για τέσσερις μήνες συνολικά, είναι τρεις μήνες συν 40 ημέρες μάξιμουμ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Η τρόικα ήταν η συγκεκριμένη επιτροπή που ερχόταν και έλεγχε



Ε, τώρα πια θα έρχονται αυτοπροσώπως η Λαγκάρντ, ο Ντράγκι και ο Ντάισελμπλουμ και θα κάθονται με τον Βαρουφάκη να κοιτάνε και να ελέγχουν μια μια τις γραμμές του προγράμματος και την υλοποίησή τους. Ή θα ανταλλάσσουν τιτιβίσματα (για να μη διοικείται η χώρα με μέιλ από τους ξένους).


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν ξέρω πώς λειτουργούν αλλού τα πολιτικά γραφεία των βουλευτών αλλά μού φαίνεται άτοπη η ιδέα ότι κάθε νομοσχέδιο που προτείνεται από το κόμμα που τους εξέλεξε θα πρέπει να υποστεί ανεξάρτητη επεξεργασία από τον κάθε βουλευτή ξεχωριστά. Αν δεν εμπιστεύονται το κόμμα τους πρώτα πρώτα, που έχει συγκεντρωμένη (υποτίθεται) την περισσότερη πολιτική και πραγματολογική τεχνογνωσία, ποιον θα εμπιστευτούν;



Αυτό εξαρτάται από τις επιλογές και τις επιδιώξεις κάθε πολιτικού. Όποιος θέλει να είναι στην πρώτη γραμμή και να έχει έντονη παρουσία στα ΜΜΕ και ίσως κάποια μέρα να διεκδικήσει και άλλα αξιώματα, φυσικά τα ψάχνει όλα αυτά. Οι άλλοι κάνουν ό,τι τους λένε. Αλλά υπάρχουν κατά καιρούς και κάποια ζητήματα στα οποία καλείται να ψηφίσει ο καθένας κατά συνείδηση κι όχι κατά κομματική γραμμή. Εκεί λογικά κάνει ο καθένας την έρευνά του. Υπάρχουν επίσης ζητήματα που μπορεί να απασχολούν κάποιον ιδιαίτερα για οποιοδήποτε λόγο. Ομοίως εκεί κάνει την έρευνά του. Αν μη τί άλλο, για να μπορεί μετά να πει ότι ψήφισα αυτό με βάση αυτά τα στοιχεία (και τώρα μετανιώνω γιατί είδα άλλα στοιχεία κλπ κλπ θεατρινίστικα)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 23, 2015)

nickel said:


> Εννοείς ότι η εμβληματική παρουσία του όρου «τρόικα» στον μέχρι πρόσφατα αντιπολιτευτικό λόγο του Σύριζα αφορούσε αποκλειστικά και μόνο τη συγκεκριμένη επιτροπή και όχι τη διαδικασία ελέγχου της πορείας του προγράμματος; Μα πραγματικά έχεις όρεξη να παίξουμε με τις λέξεις;



Στο πρόσφατα αντιπολιτευτικό του λόγο, ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ έλεγε ότι θα απευθυνθεί στους ίδιους τους θεσμούς της ΕΕ και θα διώξει την επιτροπή. Έτσι δεν είναι;




drsiebenmal said:


> Δηλαδή, σε θέματα όπου η οποιαδήποτε κυβέρνηση θεωρεί ζωτικής σημασίας εσύ δεν δέχεσαι ούτε την πρακτική της ΠΝΠ, ούτε την κομματική πειθαρχία. Ε, ας κατεβαίνουν μόνοι τους τότε να εκλεγούν βουλευτές οι πολιτικοί, χωρίς μηχανισμούς στην πλάτη τους.



Δόκτορα, γιατί παίζεις με το άσπρο-μαύρο όταν ξέρω ότι η φιλοσοφία σου είναι πως ανάμεσα στα δύο υπάρχουν άπειρες αποχρώσεις του γκρι; Ή θα κατεβαίνουν μόνοι τους οι βουλευτές ή θα κάνουν μόκο σε ό,τι πει το κόμμα; Η επιλογή να διαφωνούν δημοκρατικά με το Χ και με το Υ δεν υπάρχει; Δεν είναι στην πράξη αυτό το ζητούμενο και επιθυμητό στο δημοκρατικό μας σύστημα; Και όταν στερείται από τους βουλευτές αυτή η δυνατότητα, πώς να χαρακτηρίσω την κατάσταση; Πες εσύ.



drsiebenmal said:


> Και ο φασισμός είναι εντελώς συγκεκριμένο πράγμα, ορίζεται και περιγράφεται συγκεκριμένα σε εγκυκλοπαίδειες και βιβλιογραφία. Η χρήση του όρου όπως κάνεις εδώ είναι, με το συμπάθιο και κττγμ, η δική σου σημερινή αθέλητη προσωπική συμβολή στη διόγκωση του μαύρου χυλού.



Πράγματι, ας δούμε τι γράφει π.χ. το ΛΚΝ:

*3.* χαρακτηρισμός αυταρχικής ενέργειας, πράξης ή καταπιεστικής, δεσποτικής συμπεριφοράς: _Ο κοινωνικός / καθημερινός_ ~_ του άντρα απέναντι στη γυναί κα / των γονιών απέναντι στο παιδί._

Ακριβώς δηλαδή αυτό που ταιριάζει σε ένα κόμμα που λέει στους βουλευτές του "ή θα ψηφίσετε αυτό που σας λέω ή διαγράφεστε απ' το κόμμα". Πες μου σε ποιο συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι διαφωνείς.



drsiebenmal said:


> Και επειδή (όπως θα έπρεπε να έχω κάνει από την αρχή) αναγκάστηκα να ανατρέξω στις πηγές για τις ΠΝΠ, ορίστε τι λέει το σύνταγμα:
> 
> Συνεπώς:
> (α) Δεν ορίζεται ποια είναι η εξαιρετικά επείγουσα και απρόβλεπτη ανάγκη· την εκτιμά πολιτικά το υπουργικό συμβούλιο και εισηγείται την έκδοση στον ΠτΔ (άλλη μια σημαντική αρμοδιότητα του ΠτΔ, λοιπόν).
> (β) Οι πράξεις υποβάλλονται στη βουλή για κύρωση σε συγκεκριμένη προθεσμία και επικυρώνονται ή παύουν να ισχύουν σε επίσης συγκεκριμένη προθεσμία (έγραφα για τέσσερις μήνες συνολικά, είναι τρεις μήνες συν 40 ημέρες μάξιμουμ).



Ας το πιάσουμε απ' την αρχή. Το σύνταγμα αποτελείται από λέξεις. Όλες οι λέξεις που δεν σημαίνουν αντικείμενα υπόκεινται στην κρίση του ομιλητή να καταλάβει τι λένε. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα ξαναμάθουμε το αλφάβητο. Δεν θα ξεχάσουμε κι αυτά που ξέρουμε. Εξαιρετικά επείγον κι έκτακτο, στα ελληνικά τουλάχιστον, σημαίνει ότι επίκειται να συμβεί κάτι εξαιρετικά ζημιογόνο ή καταστροφικό. Το σύνταγμα δεν ορίζει εξαντλητικά τι εννοεί με αυτήν την πρόταση γιατί πολύ απλά έτσι θα άφηνε ανοιχτές πολλές απρόβλεπτες μελλοντικές περιστάσεις. Αυτό ουδόλλως σημαίνει ότι ο καθένας μπορεί να χαρακτηρίζει κατά το δοκούν εξαιρετικά επείγουσες και απρόβλεπτες ανάγκες ό,τι τού καπνίσει. Μετά παραπονιόμαστε ότι χάνουν το νόημά τους οι λέξεις. Αλλιώς βρες μου εσύ ποιο είναι το αντικειμενικό όριο και γιατί να μην παίρνουν όλες τις αποφάσεις με ΠΝΠ. Τι εμποδίζει την κυβέρνηση να επικαλείται συνέχεια επείγουσες καταστάσεις; Αν υπάρχει ασφαλής ορισμός της επείγουσας κατάστασης -τα λεξικά πιστεύουν ότι υπάρχει-, δεν υπάρχει και ασφαλές όριο για την λήψη αποφάσεων με ΠΝΠ; Αν δεν υπάρχει αρκετά ασφαλής ορισμός, φαντάζομαι δεν θα έχεις αντίρρηση π.χ. να ψηφιστεί η αύξηση μισθών των στρατιωτικών κατά 500%. Αν έχεις, ποια είναι αυτή η αντίρρηση και σε ποια βάση;

Τώρα για το αν η πρακτική αυτή γίνεται η καταστροφή της εκάστοτε κυβέρνησης ποιος νοιάζεται; Σκασίλα μου αν θα ξαναβγεί το συγκεκριμένο κόμμα, αν θα καταστραφεί ή αν θα συνεχίσει να κυβερνά. Εμένα με νοιάζει τι ζημιά γίνεται στο κράτος. Λες ότι η κυβέρνηση ζημιώθηκε από το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ. Και; Εμένα με νοιάζει ότι έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ, με όλες τις αρνητικές συνέπειες που είχε αυτό, όχι τι έπαθε η ΝΔ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2015)

Χέλλε, επειδή βάζεις για συζήτηση όλη την τρέχουσα και την αμέσως προηγούμενη πολιτική κατάσταση και τα θέματα, λίγο πολύ, τα έχουμε συζητήσει, θα σταθώ στο περί φασισμού και βουλευτών.

Αν η συγκεκριμένη συμπεριφορά των κομμάτων υπήρξε _αυταρχική ενέργεια, πράξη ή καταπιεστική, δεσποτική συμπεριφορά_ δείξε μου τις συνέπειες. Τους ψυχικά τραυματισμένους βουλευτές, τους καταπιεσμένους κλπ. Εγώ είδα ανθρώπους που ψήφισαν υπέρ ή όχι, ανθρώπους που παζάρευαν, ανθρώπους που παραιτήθηκαν, άλλοτε αφήνοντας την έδρα στο κόμμα τους και άλλοτε μεταπηδώντας σε 2,3, και 4 κόμματα, είδα κάθε λογής συμπεριφορές ελεύθερων ανθρώπων που, να το παραδεχτώ, ξεβολεύτηκαν στα ζόρικα. Φασισμό, και μάλιστα σε πολιτικό περιβάλλον, όσο και να τεντώνεις ορισμούς, δεν είδα. Και όταν συζητάμε για πολιτική και βουλευτές, ο φασισμός είναι με την πολιτική του έννοια, όχι με τη μεταφορά σε οικογενειακό περιβάλλον.

Και για το επείγον κλπ, προφανώς είναι διαφορετικό μια πρωτοφανής κατάσταση όπως το (σωστό ή λάθος, κρίνεται) κατέβασμα του διακόπτη στην ΕΡΤ και άλλο μια τρέχουσα και συνήθης νομοθετική μισθολογική ρύθμιση. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να παίζεις με τις λέξεις και να τεντώνεις έννοιες, ειδικά εδώ μέσα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 23, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και για το επείγον κλπ, προφανώς είναι διαφορετικό μια πρωτοφανής κατάσταση όπως το (σωστό ή λάθος, κρίνεται) κατέβασμα του διακόπτη στην ΕΡΤ και άλλο μια τρέχουσα και συνήθης νομοθετική μισθολογική ρύθμιση. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να παίζεις με τις λέξεις και να τεντώνεις έννοιες, ειδικά εδώ μέσα.



Χαίρομαι που το επισημαίνεις, γιατί η κυβέρνηση που υπερασπίζεσαι πέρασε και τέτοιες ακριβώς ρυθμίσεις με ΠΝΠ. Για την ΕΡΤ θα ήθελα να ακούσω την άποψή σου για το κατεπείγον της υπόθεσης κι από πού δικαιολογείται. Θέλω να δω πώς δεν τεντώνει τις έννοιες και πώς δεν παίζει με τις λέξεις.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 23, 2015)

Για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ μπορείς να περάσεις από εδώ. Όσο για τα περί Συντάγματος, θα ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι για το ίδιο το Σύνταγμα διαφωνούν μεταξύ τους μέχρι και οι συνταγματολόγοι -και λογικό είναι, γιατί όπως έχω γράψει και αλλού, ο νόμος ορίζεται μέσα από την εφαρμογή του, όχι από το λεξικό, όπως προσπαθείς να κάνεις εσύ. Οπότε, αν έχεις όρεξη να συζητηθεί κάποια συγκεκριμένη διάταξη, μπορείς να ανοίξεις ξεχωριστό νήμα. Θα μπορούσαμε εκεί να καλέσουμε και κανέναν ειδικό να μας καταθέσει την άποψή του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 23, 2015)

Δεν νομίζω ότι έχω να πω κάτι περαιτέρω για το σύνταγμα. Έξυπνοι άνθρωποι γράφουν εδώ μέσα και μπορούν να καταλάβουν αν ορίζω το σύνταγμα μέσω λεξικού, το οποίο άλλωστε επικαλέστηκα για τον ορισμό του φασισμού. Για την ΕΡΤ τα έχω πει στο εκεί νήμα, εκτενέστατα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Χαίρομαι που το επισημαίνεις, γιατί η κυβέρνηση που υπερασπίζεσαι πέρασε και τέτοιες ακριβώς ρυθμίσεις με ΠΝΠ. Για την ΕΡΤ θα ήθελα να ακούσω την άποψή σου για το κατεπείγον της υπόθεσης κι από πού δικαιολογείται. Θέλω να δω πώς δεν τεντώνει τις έννοιες και πώς δεν παίζει με τις λέξεις.



Χέλλε, για την ΕΡΤ έχουμε ολόκληρο νήμα εδώ μέσα (έδωσε λίνκο ήδη η Παλ Αύρα). Νήμα έχουμε και για το red herring (με αφορμή εκείνο το «η κυβέρνηση που υπερασπίζεσαι»). Επομένως δεν έχω να προσθέσω τίποτε άλλο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2015)

Αλλά και για να μην αφήσω επί της ουσίας το καρφάκι σου, η κυβέρνηση που υποστηρίζω εδώ και χρόνια, η κυβέρνηση εθνικής λογικής και ανάπτυξης δεν έχει υπάρξει ακόμη. Όταν (και αν, και εφόσον) υπάρξει, εκεί θα δεις τι θα πει «κυβέρνηση που υποστηρίζω».


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2015)

Μαύρος χυλός= ο μέλας ζωμός στη δημοτική, με ολίγη προσθήκη πηκτικών, γιατί έχουμε πήξει με όλες αυτές τις συζητήσεις. 
Στην αρχή βέβαια εγώ διάβασα μαύρος χρυσός  κι αναρωτιόμουνα γιατί ανοίξαμε πάλι συζήτηση για τους υδρογονάνθρακες, αφού έτσι που έχει πέσει η τιμή του μαύρος τενεκές είναι πλέον. 

Κι επειδή σήμερα εδέησα να βρω χρόνο να κοιτάξω το τελευταίο τεύχος του _Εκόνομιστ_, ένα μικρό απόσπασμα από το άρθρο περί Ελλάδας, που γράφτηκε βέβαια πριν την Παρασκευή, αλλά το ίδιο είναι. Πιο πρόσφατη ενημέρωση στο ίδιο το σάιτ, αλλά με άλλα λόγια:

The real Greek tragedy is that, with a bit more statesmanship, Mr Tsipras could have nudged Europe on to a happier path. The euro zone desperately needs a counter-narrative to its failed German-inspired policy of austerity. As leader of the hardest-hit economy, armed with a strong democratic mandate, Mr Tsipras was well placed to offer one. He could have sought allies against excessive austerity and for looser fiscal and monetary policy in places like Italy and France—and even inside the ECB. Yet by quibbling over his debt extension and backtracking so ostentatiously on sensible reform he has alienated more or less everyone. That is quite some achievement.

Δυστυχώς συμφωνώ. Γιατί μπορεί να μην ψήφισα ΣΥΡΙΖΑ (κανέναν δεν ψήφισα, βεβαίως, αφού δεν ήμουνα εκεί), αλλά είχα την καλή διάθεση, όπως φαντάζομαι και πολύ άλλοι Έλληνες να παρακολουθήσουμε τι θα γίνει με ανοιχτό μυαλό. Για τον ίδιο λόγο που μπορεί να μην είσαι Ολυμπιακός, αλλά άμα παίζει ο Ολυμπιακός με ξένη ομάδα υποστηρίζεις τον Ολυμπιακό. Και δυστυχώς, η ομάδα με απογοήτευσε με τον ερασιτεχνισμό της αλλά άντε να το δικαιολογήσω αυτό με απειρία. Ακόμα πιο πολύ με απογοήτευσε με τις κουτοπονηριές της, βλ. διαρροές προσχεδίων, που έκαναν νιάου νιάου στα κεραμίδια (βρε παιδιά, άμα είναι να κάνετε τέτοια, όχι τόσο χοντροκομμένα). 

Δε μου άρεσε καθόλου το ότι επικράτησε τις προηγούμενες μέρες ένα κλίμα εντελώς άσπρο-μαύρο, ή είσαι μαζί μας ή είσαι προδότης (όχι τυχαία imo, κλασικά προπαγανδιστικό επικοινωνιακό ζήτημα είναι). Και δε μου άρεσε που είδα και γνωστούς και φίλους να συμπορεύονται με αυτές τις ανοησίες, ενάντια σε κάθε λογική.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 23, 2015)

SBE said:


> Δε μου άρεσε καθόλου το ότι επικράτησε τις προηγούμενες μέρες ένα κλίμα εντελώς άσπρο-μαύρο, ή είσαι μαζί μας ή είσαι προδότης


Αυτό πάει έτσι (και πολύ χειρότερα) πάνω από πέντε χρόνια — η λέξη της πενταετίας στην Ελλάδα είναι το «ψώφα» (sic)...


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2015)

Κι από τότε που ήμουνα στο δημοτικό επικρατούσε αυτό, αλλά περιμένεις να ωριμάζουμε με το χρόνο. 
Η πρωτοτυπία για μένα ήταν ότι αυτό το τροφοδοτούσε η κυβέρνηση της χώρας. Συνήθως κόπτονται για την εθνική ομοψυχία, χτυπώντας μας στο φιλότιμο, όχι στον κάλο.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 23, 2015)

SBE said:


> Η πρωτοτυπία για μένα ήταν ότι αυτό το τροφοδοτούσε η κυβέρνηση της χώρας.


Εεεμμ, όχι· φανατικοί αντιμνημονιακοί στα ΜΚΔ το τροφοδοτούσαν πέντε χρόνια τώρα. Απλώς «αφότου επέστρεψε η δημοκρατία στη χώρα», αυτοί είναι κυβέρνηση εδώ κι έναν μήνα.

ΥΓ Όπως έχουμε ήδη πει νωρίτερα, έχεις παραδεχθεί ότι δεν έχεις την εικόνα απ' τα ΜΚΔ που σου λέμε εμείς πως επικρατεί εδώ και μια πενταετία. Απλώς πίστεψε αυτό που σου λέμε, δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς για τι πράμα μιλάμε — ουδεμία σχέση με παιδιά δημοτικού κττ που συγκρίνεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 23, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αλλά και για να μην αφήσω επί της ουσίας το καρφάκι σου, η κυβέρνηση που υποστηρίζω εδώ και χρόνια, η κυβέρνηση εθνικής λογικής και ανάπτυξης δεν έχει υπάρξει ακόμη. Όταν (και αν, και εφόσον) υπάρξει, εκεί θα δεις τι θα πει «κυβέρνηση που υποστηρίζω».



Δεν ήταν καρφάκι σε καμμιά περίπτωση και συγγνώμη αν το εξέλαβες έτσι. Επί της ουσίας και επί του παρόντος την *υπερασπίστηκες* με τα παραπάνω. Άλλο "*υπερασπίζομαι*" κι άλλο "*υποστηρίζω*". Γιατί με το δεύτερο σκέλος της πρότασής σου συμφωνώ κι εγώ. Παρομοίως η κυβέρνηση που υποστηρίζω δεν έχει υπάρξει ακόμα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2015)

> Εεεμμ, όχι· φανατικοί αντιμνημονιακοί στα ΜΚΔ το τροφοδοτούσαν πέντε χρόνια τώρα. Απλώς «αφότου επέστρεψε η δημοκρατία στη χώρα», αυτοί είναι κυβέρνηση εδώ κι έναν μήνα.



Φανατικοί αντιμνημονιακοί στα ΜΚΔ οι οποίοι τώρα άρχισαν να κάνουν τόσο θόρυβο που τους άκουσα ακόμα κι εγώ εδώ πέρα, δηλαδή κάποιος κάπου αποφάσισε να πατήσει γκάζι. 



> ΥΓ Όπως έχουμε ήδη πει νωρίτερα, έχεις παραδεχθεί ότι δεν έχεις την εικόνα απ' τα ΜΚΔ που σου λέμε εμείς πως επικρατεί εδώ και μια πενταετία. Απλώς πίστεψε αυτό που σου λέμε, δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς για τι πράμα μιλάμε — ουδεμία σχέση με παιδιά δημοτικού κττ που συγκρίνεις.



Απλά το περίεργο ήταν ότι τώρα άρχισαν να μου βγαίνουν από αριστερά γνωστοί που μέχρι χτες ήταν ή ουδέτεροι ή επωφελημένοι από το σύστημα. Τώρα. Όχι πριν πέντε χρόνια, που η αγανάκτηση έβραζε, ούτε πριν δύο. Ε, ή όντως τους ψέκασε ο Καμμένος με το που ανάλαβε το υπουργείο με τα αεροπλάνα ή είναι κλασσικοί καιροσκόποι. Απογοητευτικά και τα δύο.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Costas (Feb 24, 2015)

Ε, καλά τώρα, δεν νομίζω ότι οι εκπομπές που σκοπό έχουν στην ουσία απλώς να βγάλουν γέλιο έχουν θέση εδώ. Ειδικά τα ενδυματολογικά επιχειρήματα είναι αστεία. Όλοι οι οικονομικοί μεγαλοαπατεώνες κουστούμια φοράνε· και;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2015)

Costas said:


> Ε, καλά τώρα, δεν νομίζω ότι οι εκπομπές που σκοπό έχουν στην ουσία απλώς να βγάλουν γέλιο έχουν θέση εδώ.


Δεν το έβαλα ως επιχείρημα, το έβαλα για αυτό που είναι: ένα κωμικό βίντεο που αναφέρεται σε / σχετίζεται με το θέμα του νήματος. Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που βάζουμε εμβόλιμα κάτι το κωμικό σ' ένα κατά τ' άλλα σοβαρό νήμα συζήτησης.


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2015)

Μα τα μισά σε αυτό το νήμα είναι κωμικά, δεν είναι;


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2015)

Μου έστειλαν αυτό, για όσους βιάζονται:

https://www.facebook.com/yannis.koutsomitis/posts/918020974884610

*H επιστολή Βαρουφάκη προς το Eurogroup και η λίστα των μεταρρυθμίσεων*


----------



## Costas (Feb 24, 2015)

Πρόθεσή μου δεν ήταν να διαχωρίσω το "σοβαρό" από το "κωμικό" μέσα στα νήματα, αστείο πράμα, αλλά να πω ότι η συγκεκριμένη διακωμώδηση από τον συγκεκριμένο κύριο, που δεν έχει καμιά σχέση μ' έναν Jon Stewart, ας πούμε, είναι χυδαία. Κατά την άποψή μου.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2015)

Ο Όλιβερ κάνει χυδαιότατες διακωμωδήσεις και θεωρώ ότι φτηνά τη γλιτώσαμε. Υπερβαίνει τα όρια πολύ συχνά ή τα δικά μου όρια διαφέρουν πολύ απ' τα δικά του.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2015)

Εγώ απ' την άλλη δεν θεώρησα καθόλου χυδαία τη συγκεκριμένη σάτιρα (άρα διαφωνώ στο #404), τον δε Όλιβερ τον βρίσκω εξαιρετικό (άρα διαφωνώ και με το #405) και πως έχει πάει —με τη θετική έννοια— τη σάτιρα πιο πέρα, πιο μπροστά κι απ' τους Στιούαρτ & Κολμπέρ (τους οποίους εκτιμώ ιδιαίτερα): http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1980-Τα-εφήμερα&p=235155&viewfull=1#post235155


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2015)

Zazula said:


> τον δε Όλιβερ τον βρίσκω εξαιρετικό (άρα διαφωνώ και με το #405)



Μα κι εγώ τον βρίσκω εξαιρετικό και τον παρακολουθώ συστηματικά (με λίγη καθυστέρηση), απλώς θεωρώ ότι υπερβαίνει τα όρια που εγώ νομίζω ότι ίσως πρέπει να είναι ευρύτερα σεβαστά (δεν εκφράστηκα σωστά όταν είπα ότι ξεπερνά τα δικά μου όρια — αυτό είναι πολύ δύσκολο).


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2015)

H αντικυβερνητική τρολιά της χρονιάς! www.iefimerida.gr/news/193097/kke-katathetei-tin-tetarti-protasi-nomoy-gia-katargisi-ton-mnimonion


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2015)

Zazula said:


> H αντικυβερνητική τρολιά της χρονιάς! www.iefimerida.gr/news/193097/kke-katathetei-tin-tetarti-protasi-nomoy-gia-katargisi-ton-mnimonion



Θα έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρον να κάνει το ΚΚΕ παρέα σ' αυτή την πρωτοβουλία μόνο με τη Χρυσή Αυγή. Το ενδεχόμενο το σκέφτηκαν;


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2015)

Ωχ, ωχ, τί θα πειτε δηλαδή για τον Τσάρλι Μπρούκερ;






Μωρέ δεν πα να πειτε ό,τι θέλετε, εγώ γέλασα με τον pay-you-lator, με το Bond, I expect you to yield κλπ κλπ
(και μετά σχολίασε τις 50 αποχρώσεις και ήταν νομίζω το καλύτερο επεισόδιο μεχρι στιγμής, γέλιο μέχρι δακρύων για εμάς τις αγγλοχιουμοοροσυνηθισμένες ψυχές)


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2015)

Μίλα, ντε! Απέκτησε νέο σκοπό η ζωή μου!


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2015)

[...] when he dressed like a backing dancer from a Paula Abdul video [...]
:lol::lol:


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2015)

Palavra said:


> [...] when he dressed like a backing dancer from a Paula Abdul video [...]
> :lol::lol:


Για του λόγου το αληθές







Νίκελ, το Weekly Wipe είναι μαστ, και ειδικά το συγκεκριμένο επεισόδιο, που προλαβαίνεις να το δεις εδώ .


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2015)

SBE said:


> Νίκελ, το Weekly Wipe είναι μαστ, και ειδικά το συγκεκριμένο επεισόδιο, που προλαβαίνεις να το δεις εδώ .



Αυτά τα βλέπετε μόνο εσείς στο Γιουκέι. Εμείς θα πρέπει να μασκαρέψουμε την αϊπί μας ή να ευνοηθούμε από κατεβασάδικο. Έχει ο Θεός για όλους.


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2015)

Ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες του Ζαζ (ή μήπως του Δαεμάνου; )περί Hola έχω λύσει αυτό το προβλημα. Βλέπω τα παντα, παντού. Υπάρχει και άλλη λύση. 

Κλείνω την παρένθεση με ενα απόσπασμα για τις 50 αποχρώσεις: The main character is an S&M fanatic called Christian Grey. Already people are asking when will moderate Christians condemn his campaign of violence?


----------



## Costas (Feb 24, 2015)

Πολύ καλά κάνει το κατά τα άλλα σταλινοδρακουλιάρικο ΚΚΕ:

«Κατάργηση των Μνημονίων, του μεσοπρόθεσμου πλαισίου δημοσιονομικής στρατηγικής 2012-2015 και των εφαρμοστικών τους νόμων -Καταγγελία των δανειακών συμβάσεων που έχουν ως προαπαιτούμενο την εφαρμογή των μνημονίων» ήταν ο τίτλος της πρότασης που είχε συζητηθεί τον Οκτώβριο του 2012 στην Επιτροπή Οικονομικών Υποθέσεων της Βουλής.

Τότε η πρόταση είχε καταψηφιστεί από ΝΔ και ΠΑΣΟΚ, που είχαν την πλειοψηφία, και ως εκ τούτου δεν είχε εισαχθεί προς συζήτηση στην Ολομέλεια. *Μάλιστα, την πρόταση του ΚΚΕ είχε υπερψηφίσει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.*

Πρέπει να κάνουν όλοι μόκο για να μην τσαλακωθεί η εικόνα του απατεώνα Τσίπρα; Το ότι ο απατεώνας προσγειώθηκε στις θέσεις που κι εγώ ασπάζομαι, σημαίνει πως δεν είναι απατεώνας;


----------



## Costas (Feb 24, 2015)

Εκτενής σχολιασμός της λίστας Βαρουφάκη από τον Σαμαρά. Ξεχώρισα ένα σημείο, που θα ήθελα να 'ξερα τι ισχύει:

Τέλος, το email Βαρουφάκη έχει και σημεία που δείχνουν στοιχειώδη άγνοια των βασικών δημοσιονομικών μεγεθών: Για παράδειγμα, υποστηρίζει ότι, αν εξαιρέσει κανείς μισθούς και συντάξεις, οι μη μισθολογικές δαπάνες του κράτους φτάνουν το 56% του συνόλου των δαπανών. Κι από εκεί θα υπάρξουν, υποτίθεται, περιθώρια μεγάλων περικοπών. Η αλήθεια είναι ακριβώς η αντίστροφη: Μισθοί και συντάξεις, που καταβάλλονται και μέσω ασφαλιστικών ταμείων και ΚΑΠ, ξεπερνούν το 70% του τακτικού Προϋπολογισμού! Άρα οι μη μισθολογικές δαπάνες είναι περίπου οι μισές απ’ αυτές που υπολογίζει το σχέδιο Βαρουφάκη…


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2015)

Αν αυτό ισχύει, τότε οι προτάσεις όντως γράφτηκαν με τη λαγάνα στο στόμα και το μάτι θολό μετά τη μέθη της καύσης του καρνάβαλου. 

Αλλά και γι' αυτό υπάρχει δικαιολογία, την είδα να κυκλοφορεί στο FB προχτές: χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον ένα τρίμηνο για να ενημερωθεί ένας υπουργός και να αρχίσει η κυβέρνηση να λειτουργεί κανονικά. Αυτός που το έλεγε δεν σκέφτηκε ότι τότε κάθε φορά που έχουμε εκλογές ή ανασχηματισμό η χώρα μένει ακυβέρνητη τρεις μήνες ή ότι τα δημοσιονομικά της χώρας δεν είναι τίποτα επτασφράγιστα μυστικά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2015)

Costas said:


> οι μη μισθολογικές δαπάνες του κράτους φτάνουν το 56% του συνόλου των δαπανών



Μέχρι εκεί που έχω προλάβει να διαβάσω ήταν το μοναδικό σημείο που μου φάνηκε εντελώς καινούργιο. Ελπίζω, τώρα που μπήκε στο διάλογο, να δούμε κανένα στοιχείο.


----------



## Costas (Feb 24, 2015)

Νά και ο σχολιασμός της λίστας Βαρουφάκη από το ΠΑΣΟΚ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2015)

Costas said:


> Τέλος, το email Βαρουφάκη έχει και σημεία που δείχνουν στοιχειώδη άγνοια των βασικών δημοσιονομικών μεγεθών: Για παράδειγμα, υποστηρίζει ότι, αν εξαιρέσει κανείς μισθούς και συντάξεις, οι μη μισθολογικές δαπάνες του κράτους φτάνουν το 56% του συνόλου των δαπανών. Κι από εκεί θα υπάρξουν, υποτίθεται, περιθώρια μεγάλων περικοπών. Η αλήθεια είναι ακριβώς η αντίστροφη: Μισθοί και συντάξεις, που καταβάλλονται και μέσω ασφαλιστικών ταμείων και ΚΑΠ, ξεπερνούν το 70% του τακτικού Προϋπολογισμού! Άρα οι μη μισθολογικές δαπάνες είναι περίπου οι μισές απ’ αυτές που υπολογίζει το σχέδιο Βαρουφάκη…


Χμμμ, ο Βαρουφάκης μιλάει επί του συνόλου των δαπανών (και δεν ξέρω καν τι μπορεί να υπολογίζει εκεί μέσα) και ο Σαμαράς για τον τακτικό προϋπολογισμό, άρα δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο να έχουν δίκιο ή κάτι σαν δίκιο και οι δύο τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 24, 2015)

Costas said:


> Πολύ καλά κάνει το κατά τα άλλα σταλινοδρακουλιάρικο ΚΚΕ:
> 
> «Κατάργηση των Μνημονίων, του μεσοπρόθεσμου πλαισίου δημοσιονομικής στρατηγικής 2012-2015 και των εφαρμοστικών τους νόμων -Καταγγελία των δανειακών συμβάσεων που έχουν ως προαπαιτούμενο την εφαρμογή των μνημονίων» ήταν ο τίτλος της πρότασης που είχε συζητηθεί τον Οκτώβριο του 2012 στην Επιτροπή Οικονομικών Υποθέσεων της Βουλής.
> 
> ...



Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το ΚΚΕ ξαναφέρνει την πρόταση ακριβώς για να την πει στην νέα κυβέρνηση και να δείξει αυτό που έλεγε απ' την αρχή, ότι δηλαδή είναι κενά λόγια η αντιμνημονιακή τους αντιπολίτευση και ως εκ τούτου δεν πρόκειται να συνεργαστούν μαζί τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 24, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χμμμ, ο Βαρουφάκης μιλάει επί του συνόλου των δαπανών (και δεν ξέρω καν τι μπορεί να υπολογίζει εκεί μέσα) και ο Σαμαράς για τον τακτικό προϋπολογισμό, άρα δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο να έχουν δίκιο ή κάτι σαν δίκιο και οι δύο τους.



Για το 2014, οι δαπάνες προϋπολογίστηκαν στα 67 δις, εκ των οποίων 61 δις είναι δαπάνες του τακτικού προϋπολογισμού. Μισθοί, συντάξεις, κοινωνική ασφάλιση και περίθαλψη αθροιζόμενα δίνουν 37,5 δις, το οποίο είναι το 56% των 67 δις. Δεν έχω χρόνο να μπω σε λεπτομέρειες αυτήν την στιγμή.


----------



## pidyo (Feb 24, 2015)

Απ' όλον τον ειδησεογραφικό ορυμαγδό των ημερών, εγώ θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω μόνο μια πτυχή, με λεξιλογική χροιά αλλά κατά βάση βαθιά καφκική σε πολιτικό επίπεδο.

Ο άτυπος σύμβουλος, στενός συνεργάτης και φίλος του ΥπΟικ Τζέιμς Γκάλμπρεϊθ έγραψε ένα ενδιαφέρον κείμενο για να υποστηρίξει ότι η συμφωνία με το Eurogroup δεν ήταν τόσο ταπεινωτική ήττα για την ελληνική πλευρά όσο θεωρήθηκε τις πρώτες μέρες. Δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει η επιχειρηματολογία του, ούτε το συμπέρασμά του, παρά μόνο ένα συγκεκριμένο χωρίο: 

Also there was the lovely word “arrangement” – which the Greek team spotted in a draft communiqué offered by Eurogroup President Jeroen Dijsselbloem on Monday afternoon and proceeded to deploy with abandon. The Friday document is a masterpiece in this respect:

The purpose of the extension is the successful completion of the review on the basis of the conditions in the current arrangement, making best use of the given flexibility which will be considered jointly with the Greek authorities and the institutions. This extension would also bridge the time for discussions on a possible follow-up arrangement between the Eurogroup, the institutions and Greece. The Greek authorities will present a first list of reform measures, based on the current arrangement, by the end of Monday February 23. The institutions will provide a first view whether this is sufficiently comprehensive to be a valid starting point for a successful conclusion of the review.​ 
If you think you can find an unwavering commitment to the exact terms and conditions of the “current programme” in that language, good luck to you. It isn’t there. So, no, the troika can’t come to Athens and complain about the rehiring of cleaning ladies.

Λίγο πολύ τα ίδια, σε λιγότερο θριαμβευτικό τόνο, λέει και ο Νόρμπερτ Χέρινγκ, αναλυτής της Χάντελσμπλατ (βάζω το αγγλικό κείμενο, καθώς τα γερμανικά μου είναι μέτρια, αλλά έχει λινκ και στο πρωτότυπο): 

 There is no mention of “successful conclusion of the programme”, nor of “programme” in the text. Instead a successful conclusion of the review of the “conditions in the current arrangement” is the new condition. Again, this concedes to Varoufakis that he does not have to acquiesce to the parts of the programme he rejects. Flexibility is jointly discussed with Greece. A possible follow-up agreement is mentioned. Varoufakis got what he wanted.

Ακόμη πιο κυνικά τα έλεγαν και άλλοι, όπως ο Dixon του Reuters, που τουίταρε κάθε τρεις και λίγο ότι ο Σόιμπλε πρέπει να σταματήσει να λέει ότι οι Έλληνες πρέπει να ολοκληρώσουν το υφιστάμενο πρόγραμμα γιατί δεν θα το δεχτεί ο Τσίπρας και οι Έλληνες πρέπει να δεχτούν να ζητήσουν παράταση του υφιστάμενου προγράμματος και ας μην το ολοκληρώσουν, δεν χάθηκε κι ο κόσμος βρε αδερφέ. 

Τα ίδια έλεγε κι ένας γνωστός μου με εμπειρία ευρωπαϊκών διαπραγματεύσεων (σε χαμηλότερο επίπεδο). Επέμενε ότι πιο εύκολα θα δεχτούν να δώσουν περισσότερα λεφτά οι δανειστές μας παρά να ακυρωθεί μια συμφωνία απλώς επειδή έτυχε να γίνει μια κυβερνητική αλλαγή σε μια χώρα. Είναι, συνέχιζε, υπαρξιακό ζήτημα για την ευρωπαϊκή γραφειοκρατία αυτό, σημαντικότερο από το ίδιο το περιεχόμενο της συμφωνίας. 

Και, τελικά, το ίδιο το περιβάλλον του Σόιμπλε δεν είπε πολύ διαφορετικά πράγματα, όταν επήλθε η δήλωση υποταγής: καλέ το εννοούσαμε όταν μιλούσαμε για ευελιξία, παράταση να λέγεται και ας πρόκειται για μια αρκετά διαφορετική συμφωνία στην τελική, καλή καρδιά να έχουμε. 

Αριστούργημα λοιπόν το «successful completion of the review on the basis of the conditions in the current arrangement, making best use of the given flexibility which will be considered jointly with the Greek authorities and the institutions», φράση βγαλμένη από τα πιο σπαρταριστά επεισόδια του Yes, Minister, και η κεντρική ιδέα πολιτικά ήταν «υπογράψτε ότι θα κάνετε αυτά που είχαν συμφωνηθεί ότι θα κάνετε, κι ας μην τα κάνετε τελικά ακριβώς έτσι, και βλέπουμε στην πορεία». Κι όλο αυτό το πράγμα περιγράφεται ως ευρωπαϊκή κουλτούρα συμβιβασμού και ορθολογική, σοβαρή πολιτική και σεβασμός στους θεσμούς και ξέρω γω τι. 

Εμένα η λέξη μανδαρινισμός μου έρχεται κατά νου, αλλά ας είναι.


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Κι όλο αυτό το πράγμα περιγράφεται ως ευρωπαϊκή κουλτούρα συμβιβασμού και ορθολογική, σοβαρή πολιτική και σεβασμός στους θεσμούς και ξέρω γω τι.



Ένα παιχνίδι με τις λέξεις το βλέπουμε ότι γίνεται και από τις δύο πλευρές και, αν κάποιος ισχυριστεί ότι οι έξω παίζουν με τις λέξεις περισσότερο από τους μέσα, θα πέσει καμιά λεξιλογική ρομφαία να τον κάψει. Υπάρχει μπόλικη υποκρισία λόγω του ότι όλοι μιλούν προς πολλά (και πολύ διαφορετικά) ακροατήρια ταυτόχρονα (ψηφοφόρους, εθνικά κοινοβούλια, αγορές, άλλες χώρες με ελλείμματα κλπ).

Αυτή η εμμονή στο «Pacta sunt servanda» είναι κατανοητή. Εγώ πάλι παρακολουθώ με έκπληξη πώς οι κυβερνήσεις μας αδυνατούν να καταλάβουν ποια πράγματα πρέπει να παραμένουν αδιαμφισβήτητα στον δημόσιο διάλογο και ποια μπορούν να τακτοποιούνται κάτω από το τραπέζι, αφού βέβαια έχουμε πείσει τους συνεταίρους μας ότι μιλάμε την ίδια γλώσσα και ότι δεν προσπαθούμε να τους ξεγελάσουμε μόλις γυρίσουν την πλάτη τους.

Αν δεν πιστέψουμε κάποιες αρχές των μνημονίων (έστω και ένα ποσοστό 70% βγαλμένο αυθαίρετα από το καπέλο), και δεχτούμε και κατανοήσουμε ότι είναι απαραίτητες για τη χρηστή διαχείριση, αν δεν τις κάνουμε και δικές μας αρχές, θα προσπαθούμε, συνέχεια απορημένοι, να καταλάβουμε τι συμβαίνει και γιατί είμαστε χαμένοι — στη μετάφραση, στα νούμερα, σε όλα τα ταμπλό.

Όσο για την «ταπεινωτική ήττα για την ελληνική πλευρά»: Θα διαβάσω αργότερα τον Γκαλμπρέιθ, αλλά εγώ δεν τα βλέπω αυτά με εθνικούς όρους. Μια σκέψη έχω πάνω απ' όλα αυτά: στο τέλος, ο ανορθολογισμός πάντα χάνει. Μένει να μπορούμε να ορίζουμε τι είναι ανορθολογικό. Και να προλαβαίνουμε να μην είναι πολλά τα θύματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2015)

nickel said:


> Μια σκέψη έχω πάνω απ' όλα αυτά: στο τέλος, ο ανορθολογισμός πάντα χάνει. Μένει να μπορούμε να ορίζουμε τι είναι ανορθολογικό. Και να προλαβαίνουμε να μην είναι πολλά τα θύματα.



Εξ ορισμού η προσπάθεια ορισμού του ανορθολογισμού όταν μιλάμε για πολιτικές αποφάσεις είναι απατηλή. Δεν υπάρχει αντικειμενικός ορισμός του ορθολογισμού εκτός επιστήμης και η πολιτική δεν είναι επιστήμη. Μπορείς μόνο να ορίσεις τι είναι πιο συμφέρον για μια χώρα ή για έναν λαό ή για μια ομάδα ή για ένα οποιοδήποτε σύνολο οσοδήποτε μεγάλο και με οποιαδήποτε συνεκτική αρχή. Ακόμη και το τι είναι συμφέρον χρειάζεται να οριστεί από δυο παραμέτρους: α) χρονικό βάθος, όσο τουλάχιστον οι χαοτικοί παράγοντες επιτρέπουν να εκτιμηθεί σωστά, και β) σε σχέση με ποιο ιδανικό/επιδίωξη είναι συμφέρον. Αυτό το δεύτερο εξαρτάται από την ποιότητα των ατόμων του συνόλου. Π.χ. αν το σύνολο επιδιώκει την δημιουργία μιας ελίτ που θα διοικεί σκλάβους, το συμφέρον ορίζεται διαφορετικά από το αν το σύνολο αυτό επιδιώκει την εξόντωση όλων των κατοίκων της Γης.

Ως εκ τούτου, για να ορίσεις τι είναι ορθολογισμός σε πολιτική βάση, θα πρέπει να ορίσεις πρώτα τα εμπλεκόμενα σύνολα, τον αντικειμενικό στόχο των εμπλεκόμενων συνόλων, το βάθος χρόνου επίδρασης της πολιτικής απόφασης ή διαπραγμάτευσης αυτών των συνόλων και κατά πόσο ο αντικειμενικός στόχος των εμπλεκόμενων συνόλων είναι κοινός ή τουλάχιστον κοντινός, ώστε το συμφέρον να νοείται ως κοινό και κατ' επέκταση να μην χρειάζεται τόσο ένας αμοιβαίος συμβιβασμός (αν αυτός εμπεριέχεται στο σύνολο των επιδιώξων των συνόλων) αλλά περισσότερο να πείσει η μια ομάδα την άλλην ότι γνωρίζει τον καλύτερο, συντομότερο και βολικότερο δρόμο προς την επίτευξη των κοινών επιδιώξεων των εμπλεκόμενων συνόλων, με τρόπο που να μην υπονομεύει τα συμφέροντα και την πορεία επίτευξης των επιδιώξεων κανενός. Αν οι στόχοι των εμπλεκόμενων συνόλων απέχουν αρκούντως ώστε να μην υπάρχει σύγκλιση, ορθολογισμός είναι για την κάθε ομάδα να προσπαθήσει να πετύχει τους δικούς της στόχους χωρίς να κινδυνεύει να την φάει η αντίπαλη.

Όχι, δεν έχω πιεί.:)


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2015)

Εσύ είσαι ικανός να κάνεις το φόρουμ Κούγκι με τοξικά αέρια βαρουφολογίας. 

Α: Δώσε μου 1000 ευρώ γιατί έχω κάποιες ανάγκες,
Β: Πάρε.
Α: Δώσε μου 1000 ευρώ γιατί έχω κάποιες ανάγκες,
Β: Πάρε.
Α: Δώσε μου 1000 ευρώ γιατί έχω κάποιες ανάγκες,
Β: Πάρε.
Α: Δώσε μου 1000 ευρώ γιατί έχω κάποιες ανάγκες,
Β: Πάρε.
Α: Δώσε μου 1000 ευρώ γιατί έχω κάποιες ανάγκες,
Β: Πάρε.
Α: Δώσε μου 1000 ευρώ γιατί έχω κάποιες ανάγκες,
Β: Μα μου χρωστάς ήδη 5.000. Μήπως θα πρέπει να περιορίσεις τις ανάγκες σου;
Α: Α, μην ανησυχείς, έχω πλούσιο μπαμπά. Θα του τα πάρω και θα σε ξοφλήσω και θα καλύψω και τις ανάγκες μου. Δώσε μου τώρα 1000 ευρώ.
Β: Ε, πάρε πρώτα κάτι από τον πλούσιο μπαμπά σου και έλα να τα ξαναπούμε.​
Μόλις καταλάβουμε τι θεωρούν οι άλλοι ορθολογικό στα παραπάνω, μπορούμε να προχωρήσουμε στα πιο δύσκολα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2015)

Το παραπάνω προϋποθέτει ότι ο Β δεν έχει ιδέα για τι μιλάς όταν λες για πλούσιο μπαμπά. Επιπροσθέτως, αν ο Α μπορούσε να τα πάρει άμεσα από τον πλούσιο μπαμπά του, δεν θα χρειαζόταν να δανειστεί άλλα 1000. Επίσης ξεχνάς ένα-δυο ενδιάμεσα βήματα, γιατί το πιο σωστό είναι:

Α: Δώσε μου 1000 ευρώ γιατί έχω κάποιες ανάγκες,
Β: Πάρε.
Α: Πάρε 200 ευρώ σε τόκους.
Α: Δώσε μου 1000 ευρώ γιατί έχω κάποιες ανάγκες,
Β: Πάρε.
Α: Πάρε 200 ευρώ σε τόκους.
Α: Δώσε μου 1000 ευρώ γιατί έχω κάποιες ανάγκες,
Β: Πάρε.
Α: Πάρε 200 ευρώ σε τόκους.
Α: Δώσε μου 1000 ευρώ γιατί έχω κάποιες ανάγκες,
Β: Πάρε.
Α: Πάρε 200 ευρώ σε τόκους.
Α: Δώσε μου 1000 ευρώ γιατί έχω κάποιες ανάγκες,
Β: Πάρε.
Α: Πάρε 200 ευρώ σε τόκους.
Α: Δώσε μου 1000 ευρώ γιατί έχω κάποιες ανάγκες,
Β: Μου χρωστάς ήδη 4950 ευρώ σε κεφάλαιο και 15050 σε τόκους.

Αυτό πολύ απλουστευμένα, γιατί φυσικά μέχρι πρότινος δεν μας δάνειζαν τα κράτη της ΕΕ, η ΕΚΤ και το ΔΝΤ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2015)

Έστω κι έτσι απλουστευμένα, κάποιο πρόβλημα πρέπει να έχει ο Α, που αντί να περιορίσει τις ανάγκες του ή να τα πάρει από τον πλούσιο μπαμπά του, επιμένει να δανείζεται και να πληρώνει τόκους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2015)

Αν δεν είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα δεν θα το συζητούσαμε. Όμως δεν είναι τόσο απλουστευμένο το πρόβλημα, είναι πολύπλευρο. Παραδείγματος χάριν, για το ότι υπήρξε σπατάλη, ασυνειδησία από μέρους πολιτικών και πολιτών, διαφθορά, κτλ, προφανώς δεν φταίει ο 20χρονος, που ή αναγκάζεται να φτύσει σήμερα αίμα για να βρει δουλειά που να πληρώνει έστω τις υποχρεώσεις του στο κράτος ή παίρνει τα μπογαλάκια του κι αλλάζει χώρα. Κι αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα μόνο για τον ίδιο τον 20χρονο αλλά και για την επιβίωση του κράτους, του έθνους και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα όλων των κρατών που σχετίζονται οικονομικά, διπλωματικά και πολιτισμικά με αυτό το κράτος. Κι αυτό είναι μόλις μία από τις 50 άλλες πλευρές του προβλήματος. Οπότε αν επιμένεις στον ορθολογισμό, θα πρέπει κανείς να εξετάσει όλες τις πτυχές του προβλήματος.


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2015)

Εγώ δεν είπα ότι είναι απλά τα προβλήματα. Αλλά θα πρέπει να πείσεις τους συνεταίρους σου ότι καταλαβαίνεις τα απλά προτού καταπιαστείς με τα πολυσύνθετα. Εδώ πρέπει να τους έχουμε καταπλήξει με την ανικανότητά μας να κατανοήσουμε τα απλούστερα στη συγκρότηση του δυτικού κόσμου. Δεν μπορείς να διαπραγματεύεσαι με κάποιον και να τους ζητάς λεφτά και κατανόηση την ίδια ώρα που τους πατάς τον πιο ευαίσθητό του κάλο. Δεν μπορείς να απευθύνεσαι στην Ευρώπη του pacta sunt servanda και να λες «Θα σκίσω τα μνημόνια». Δεν μπορείς να στέκεσαι στη μέση ενός κόσμου που δεν παύει να μιλάει για ανταγωνιστικότητα και να λες «η αριστεία είναι ρετσινιά». Δεν μπορείς να ισχυρίζεσαι ότι θα αυξήσεις την απασχόληση ανεβάζοντας τον κατώτατο μισθό με νόμο. Δεν μπορείς να επιβάλεις σε άλλους λαούς το πρόγραμμα με το οποίο υφάρπαξες τη λαϊκή ψήφο στη δική σου χώρα. Ή θα καταλάβουμε πώς λειτουργεί η δυτική κοινότητα και θα ευθυγραμμιστούμε και θα γίνουμε οι καλύτεροι, ή θα βγούμε απέξω να πειραματιστούμε μόνοι μας αν μας βαστάει. Ή να τους αλλάξουμε από μέσα. Αλλά όχι επιδεικνύοντας μνημειώδη αφέλεια — με το πρόγραμμα που τάχατες θα έπειθε τη Μέρκελ. Λοιπόν, να συζητήσουμε τα πολυσύνθετα, αλλά να είναι πρώτα απ’ όλα σίγουρο ότι βλέπουμε με τον ίδιο τρόπο τα απλούστερα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2015)

Δεν διαφωνώ με κάτι από τα παραπάνω. Αυτό όμως αφορά το πώς βλέπουμε εμείς τα δικά μας πράγματα, όχι πως θα έπρεπε να βλέπει τα δικά μας πράγματα ο τρίτος. Εξάλλου το δικό μας πρόβλημα (ας πάρουμε ως δεδομένο ότι έχουμε κοινές επιδιώξεις) είναι μακροπρόθεσμα ή και μεσοπρόθεσμα και δικό τους πρόβλημα. Η συνεργασία για την επίλυση ενός προβλήματος δεν ξεκινάει με μπεμπεκίστικα τελεσίγραφα, μπεμπεκίστικες εμμονές, μπεμπεκίστικους αυταρχισμούς και μπεμπεκίστικες "σκληρές" δηλώσεις. Σοβαρός, νηφάλιος, ενήλικος διάλογος με καθαρό μυαλό νοείται αυτός που ξεκινάει από μηδενική βάση, όχι από το "σε ξέρουμε κι εσένα μωρή κουφάλα τι έκανες τόσα χρόνια" ή "δεν ξεκίνησες να μας τα λες καλά". Τι θα πει "η Ευρώπη του pacta sunt servanda"; Μετά από τέσσερις χιλιάδες χρόνια ιστορίας και εξέλιξης, ακόμη με ατάκες δημοτικού σκέφτεται η Ευρώπη;


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2015)

Α, ναι, ξέχασα να αναφέρω πόσο απεχθάνομαι την τακτική τού να προσπαθείς να φτιάξεις τον άλλο αντί για τον εαυτό σου. Να κατηγορείς συνέχεια τον απέναντι αντί να κάνεις και λίγη αυτοκριτική. Και με αυτή τη σκέψη, σας καληνυχτίζω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2015)

Κι εγώ. Αλλά μισώ εξίσου την απαίτηση εκείνου του ρητού που ζητά πρώτα να κοιτάξεις τον εαυτό σου και μετά τους άλλους, λες και το να κάνεις ταυτόχρονα κριτική και αυτοκριτική απαγορεύεται από τους νόμους του σύμπαντος.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 25, 2015)

Καλά, ας γίνει πρώτα αυτοκριτική στην Ελλάδα και μετά βλέπουμε. Και όχι, τα διάφορα αόριστα mistakes were made που ακούγονται ένθεν και ένθεν δεν είναι αυτοκριτική.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 25, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> ...λες και το να κάνεις ταυτόχρονα κριτική και αυτοκριτική απαγορεύεται από τους νόμους του σύμπαντος.


Το ότι η Ελλάδα κάνει αυτοκριτική είναι το αστείο του σύμπαντος. Όντως, με παντιέρα την αυτοκριτική (και την αλήθεια) έγιναν κυβέρνηση οι Συριζανέλ.


----------



## pidyo (Feb 25, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ένα παιχνίδι με τις λέξεις το βλέπουμε ότι γίνεται και από τις δύο πλευρές και, αν κάποιος ισχυριστεί ότι οι έξω παίζουν με τις λέξεις περισσότερο από τους μέσα, θα πέσει καμιά λεξιλογική ρομφαία να τον κάψει.



Εννοείται. Απλώς ο δικός μας μετωνυμικός οίστρος είναι πιο προφανής, πιο κοντά μας και δεν χρήζει σχολιασμού. 

Όσο για το pacta sunt servanda, και προσπαθώντας να μείνω στο λεξιλογικό κομμάτι της πολιτικής, παίρνει πολύ νερό στο κρασί του. Και δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στην υποσημείωση της clausula rebus sic standibus, που ξαναβάζει την πολιτική επισήμως από το παράθυρο, αλλά ακριβώς σ' αυτό που σχολίασα. Το γεγονός δηλαδή ότι το ευρωπαϊκό οικοδόμημα στηρίζεται περισσότερο απ' όσο νομίζουμε στο φαίνεσθαι παρά στο sunt.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Feb 25, 2015)

Αυτοκριτική. Τι ωραία λέξη! Θυμάμαι να την έχω ακούσει αρκετές φορές μες στην τελευταία εξαετία σε πλαίσιο δημόσιου πολιτικού λόγου. Ήδη από τα 2009 κάποιοι υποσχέθηκαν να κάνουν την αυτοκριτική τους για το πώς και γιατί έφεραν τη χώρα στο χείλος του γκρεμού (ορισμένοι μάλιστα μιλούσαν βαρύγδουπα κατακεραυνώνοντας «όσους πλήγωσαν την παράταξη και τον τόπο»). Περίμενα κι εγώ να δω αποτέλεσμα, αλλά έμεινα μετέωρος. Τουλάχιστον κάποια συγκεκριμένα πρόσωπα θα όφειλαν, για λόγους αυτογνωσίας και αυτοπροστασίας, να κρυφτούν στο σκοτάδι και να μην ξαναφανούν. Αντ’ αυτού ακούω να κυκλοφορεί το όνομά τους σε συζητήσεις για ύπατα αξιώματα. Να προχωρήσω κατονομάζοντας; Ας πω δύο ονόματα: Καραμανλής και Παυλόπουλος.


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Το γεγονός δηλαδή ότι το ευρωπαϊκό οικοδόμημα στηρίζεται περισσότερο απ' όσο νομίζουμε στο φαίνεσθαι παρά στο sunt.



Εγώ δεν έχω τα εφόδια να συζητήσω αυτό το ζήτημα σε όλο του το εύρος. Ίσως θα μπορούσαμε να συμφωνήσουμε σε δυο απλές διαπιστώσεις:

(1) Όσες εξαιρέσεις κι αν υπάρχουν στην ιστορία και όση υποκρισία κι αν περιβάλλει τη σημερινή τήρηση των ευρωπαϊκών συνθηκών, δεν πιστεύουμε ότι μπορεί να διατηρηθεί το σημερινό σύστημα ή το ευρωπαϊκό οικοδόμημα αν υπονομευθεί η ιερότητα των συμβάσεων. Άλλωστε, ακόμα κι αν ανατρέπαμε το σύστημα ή το οικοδόμημα, θα βάζαμε νέες συμβάσεις στη θέση των παλιών.

(2) Καταργείς τις συμβάσεις που θεωρείς ότι λειτουργούν αρνητικά για τη χώρα σου ή και για ολόκληρο το ευρωπαϊκό οικοδόμημα με πολύ περισσότερη δουλειά, σοβαρότητα, εμμονή στη μαθηματική λεπτομέρεια, αξιολόγηση των ισορροπιών, ανάπτυξη πειστικών εναλλακτικών συμβάσεων. Το «σκίζουμε τα μνημόνια» μπορεί να αρκεί για το εκλογικό κοινό, αλλά όχι για τη συνομιλία με τους θεσμούς. Εγώ _πιστεύω_ ότι πρέπει να αναδιαπραγματευτούμε τη θέση μας και τη σχέση μας και το πίστευα από την πρώτη στιγμή, που έγραψα ότι δεν μπορούμε σε τρία χρόνια να διορθώσουμε τα λάθη τριάντα χρόνων. Αλλά πρέπει να γίνουμε όχι μόνο καλύτεροι διαπραγματευτές αλλά και καλύτεροι πολιτικοί και καλύτεροι λογιστές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2015)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Αντ’ αυτού ακούω να κυκλοφορεί το όνομά τους σε συζητήσεις για ύπατα αξιώματα. Να προχωρήσω κατονομάζοντας; Ας πω δύο ονόματα: Καραμανλής και Παυλόπουλος.


Ο Πάκης εκλέχτηκε ήδη ΠτΔ, αγαπητή.


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο Πάκης εκλέχτηκε ήδη ΠτΔ, αγαπητή.


Μα μην τη βγάζεις από τη νιρβάνα της!


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Καλά, ας γίνει πρώτα αυτοκριτική στην Ελλάδα και μετά βλέπουμε. Και όχι, τα διάφορα αόριστα mistakes were made που ακούγονται ένθεν και ένθεν δεν είναι αυτοκριτική.



Γιατί "μετά βλέπουμε"; Αυτό μού θυμίζει κάτι επιχειρήματα του τύπου "ας βάλουν πρώτα μέσα τους μεγαλοοφειλέτες και μετά βλέπουμε" ή "ας βάλουν πρώτα μέσα τους μεγαλέμπορους ναρκωτικών και μετά βλέπουμε". Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος γιατί πρέπει να ακολουθούμε την λογική του single threading. Εγώ πάντως δεν βλέπω αυτοκριτική από κανέναν. Δεν θυμάμαι να έκανε ποτέ αυτοκριτική η Ολλανδία φέρ' ειπείν, που, θυμίζω, έγινε _Σύγχρονο Ευρωπαϊκό Κράτος_™ στις πλάτες των αποικιών. Ούτε για την πιο πρόσφατη ιστορία βλέπω διάθεση αυτοκριτικής. Δώστε μου κι εμένα 500 δισεκατομμύρια να δείτε για πότε σάς φτιάχνω ΣΕΚ™. Γιατί, ευτυχώς για την συνείδησή μας, εμείς δεν είχαμε αποικίες για να φτιάξουμε το δικό μας ΣΕΚ™. Κι όταν λέμε "μετά βλέπουμε", τι ακριβώς θα δούμε; Αν κάνουμε την αυτοκριτική μας και αποδεχτούμε τα λάθη, τα χρέη και τα τοιαύτα, θα κάνει και η Ευρώπη την δική της αυτοκριτική; Θα δεχτεί π.χ. η Γαλλία να δώσει πίσω στα κράτη τα οποία εκμεταλλεύτηκε -κι ακόμα εκμεταλλεύεται- τα μερικά τρισεκατομμύρια που οφείλει;

Έπειτα, δεν λέω, οι ελληνικές κυβερνήσεις δεν έχουν καμμιά διάθεση αυτοκριτικής· οι πολίτες όμως έχουν. Οι πολίτες που ξέρω εγώ δεν κάνουν τίποτα άλλο από το να κριτικάρουν εαυτούς και αλλήλους για τα αμαρτήματα της χώρας, όπως τα επιπόλαια δάνεια, την ασύδοτη δόμηση, την άσκεφτη ψήφο, την δημοσιολαγνεία, την γραφειοκρατία, την κακή νοοτροπία, τις δουλειές του ποδαριού, κτλ.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, εγώ δεν λέω "ας κάνει πρώτα η Ευρώπη την δική της αυτοκριτική και μετά βλέπουμε". Είμαι άτομο του είδους _Homo sapiens_ και κατ' επέκταση έχω την δυνατότητα multithreading.


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2015)

Έχεις δίκιο ότι ταυτόχρονα θα πρέπει να κάνουμε κριτική και αυτοκριτική. Η κριτική πρέπει να είναι έγκυρη και εύστοχη, να μη δίνει την εντύπωση ότι είναι πέταμα της μπάλας στην εξέδρα, «κι εσείς βασανίζετε τους μαύρους», επιχείρημα για να αποπροσανατολίσεις τη συζήτηση ή να κρύψεις τις δικές σου ευθύνες ή αδυναμίες.

Η αυτοκριτική είναι απαραίτητη γιατί μόνο έτσι μπορείς να γίνεσαι καλύτερος, να αποφεύγεις επανάληψη λαθών και να δείχνεις στους συνομιλητές σου ότι επιχειρηματολογείς με σοβαρότητα.

Η έμφαση που δίνω στην αυτοκριτική οφείλεται στο ότι έχω την εντύπωση ότι την αποφεύγουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2015)

Μου αρέσει το ΣΕΚ™ by Lexilogia. :)

Επίσης, το ότι δεν είχαμε τις δικές μας οιονεί αποικίες ή ότι δεν γίναμε μια μικρή βαλκανική υπερδύναμη με μια υποστηρικτική βαλκανική ενδοχώρα οφείλεται κτγμ στο «οίκαδε» του 1920, αλλά μην πιάσουμε τώρα _κι αυτή_ τη συζήτηση... ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2015)

nickel said:


> Έχεις δίκιο ότι ταυτόχρονα θα πρέπει να κάνουμε κριτική και αυτοκριτική. Η κριτική πρέπει να είναι έγκυρη και εύστοχη, να μη δίνει την εντύπωση ότι είναι πέταμα της μπάλας στην εξέδρα, «κι εσείς βασανίζετε τους μαύρους», επιχείρημα για να αποπροσανατολίσεις τη συζήτηση ή να κρύψεις τις δικές σου ευθύνες ή αδυναμίες.



Είναι νομίζω αυτονόητο ότι το "κι εσείς βασανίζατε τους μαύρους" δεν είναι ούτε επιχείρημα ούτε απόπειρα κριτικής ούτε καν σπόντα στους απέναντι για να κάνουν την δική τους αυτοκριτική. Θα ήθελα απλώς να έβλεπα μια πιο σφαιρική θέαση της κατάστασης και να μην κρύβονται κάποιοι πίσω απ' το δάχτυλό τους. Μια χώρα, με το υπάρχον σύστημα, δεν αποκτά "γερά θεμέλια" με τόσο αθώα μέσα. Αλλά μπορώ να συμφωνήσω ότι αυτό ξεφεύγει από το νόημα του νήματος και πλατιάζω. Άλλωστε είναι τεράστια συζήτηση. Ο λόγος βέβαια που το κάνω είναι ότι για μένα δεν έχει τρομερή σημασία το "τι θα κάνουμε τώρα", γιατί μια κοινωνία θα πρέπει να σχεδιάζεται με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να είναι βιώσιμη σε βάθος τουλάχιστον 50ετίας. Δεν είναι "άντε την βγάλαμε και φέτος" ούτε οι χώρες είναι εταιρείες για να έχουν στρατηγικό σχεδιασμό 10ετίας, άντε 20ετίας. Όποιος πιστεύει ότι ένα ΣΕΚ™ χτίζεται απλώς με καλή διάθεση, παραγωγικότητα και αυτοκριτική, κοροϊδεύει τον εαυτό του. Για μένα ο κύριος στόχος αυτήν την στιγμή είναι να είμαστε ένα αξιοπρεπώς βιώσιμο κράτος, που να αρχίσει να δίνει έμφαση στην αναδιάρθωση της παιδείας του, ώστε να γίνει μακροπρόθεσμα βιώσιμο, σε βάθος τουλάχιστον 50ετίας. Βέβαια αυτό το δεύτερο σκέλος το βλέπω λιγάκι ουτοπικό, μιας και ούτε τα υπόλοιπα κράτης της ΕΕ το έχουν προς το παρόν στην ατζέντα τους. Αλλά κι αυτό είναι άλλη συζήτηση. Εντάξει, σταματάω εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 25, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Οι πολίτες που ξέρω εγώ δεν κάνουν τίποτα άλλο από το να κριτικάρουν εαυτούς και αλλήλους για τα αμαρτήματα της χώρας, όπως τα επιπόλαια δάνεια, την ασύδοτη δόμηση, την άσκεφτη ψήφο, την δημοσιολαγνεία, την γραφειοκρατία, την κακή νοοτροπία, τις δουλειές του ποδαριού, κτλ.



Η κριτική αλλήλων δεν είναι αυτοκριτική. Τα υπόλοιπα που λες μου θύμισαν συζήτηση που είχα πρόσφατα με ένα φίλο για την εισβολή της Ρωσίας στην Ουκρανία, ο οποίος στην προσπάθειά του να με πείσει ότι ο Πούτιν έχει δίκιο ξεκίνησε τη συζήτηση αναφερόμενος στην εποχή που η Κριμαία ήταν έδαφος της Ρωσικής Αυτοκρατορίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> ή ότι δεν γίναμε μια μικρή βαλκανική υπερδύναμη με μια υποστηρικτική βαλκανική ενδοχώρα ...



Σχετικά με αυτό, πήρα ΡΜ από φίλο: «Και φαντάσου να είχες και πυρηνικά με ΥπΕθΑ και ΥπΕξ αυτούς που έχεις τώρα...»


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Feb 25, 2015)

Πρέπει να έχει μια χώρα αποικίες για να εξελιχθεί σε σύγχρονο ευρωπαϊκό κράτος; Η Νορβηγία, που την κοιτάμε με ζήλια από μακριά, και η Φινλανδία, κράτη νεότερα από την Ελλάδα, η Ελβετία, ας πούμε, δεν είναι ΣΕΚ;



drsiebenmal said:


> Ο Πάκης εκλέχτηκε ήδη ΠτΔ, αγαπητή.



Αυτός έπιασε κιόλας δουλειά, Δόκτορα. Το αφεντικό του όμως περιμένει στη γραμμή. Οσονούπω. Ας περιμένουμε και τους άλλους, κάτι Ρουσόπουλους, κάτι Πετροδούκες, στη γωνία παραφυλούν κι έρχονται.

Φυσικά κι από την άλλη όχθη, πρέπει να το παραδεχτούμε, η αναβάπτιση στα συριζαίικα νερά αποδείχτηκε ευεργετική. Τι Λούκες, τι Κοτζιάδες, τι Χωραφάδες και Κοτσακάδες, Μητρόπουλοι, Λαζόπουλοι κι άλλοι τόσοι, πάλλευκοι και παρθένοι σα να πήραν το λουτρό τους μαζί με τη θεά Ήρα.

Κατά τα άλλα, καλά σου λέει ο Νίκελ: μη με βγάζεις από τη νιρβάνα μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2015)

Η Νορβηγία έχει πετρέλαια και η Φινλανδία το χωριό του Άι-Βασίλη, δεν μετράνε...


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2015)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Πρέπει να έχει μια χώρα αποικίες για να εξελιχθεί σε σύγχρονο ευρωπαϊκό κράτος; Η Νορβηγία, που την κοιτάμε με ζήλια από μακριά, και η Φινλανδία, κράτη νεότερα από την Ελλάδα, η Ελβετία, ας πούμε, δεν είναι ΣΕΚ;



Όχι αποικίες, απαραίτητα, όμως καμμιά απ' αυτές τις χώρες δεν είναι παράδειγμα αυτόνομης χώρας που χτίστηκε σταδιακά για να γίνει ΣΕΚ™. Μέχρι την βιομηχανική επανάσταση, όλες αυτές οι χώρες ανήκαν σε δυο μεγάλες ενώσεις. Η Σουηδία ήταν υπερδύναμη που κατείχε εδαφικά το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της Σκανδιναβίας (και είχε, παρεμπιπτόντως, ένα σχετικά μικρό αποικιακό ιστορικό), η δε Νορβηγία ήταν σε ένωση με την Δανία (η οποία, εντελώς συμπτωματικά, ήταν κι αυτή αποικιακή δύναμη). Επίσης είναι εξόχως παραπλανητικό να λες ότι είναι κράτη νεότερα από την Ελλάδα, εκτός κι αν όταν λες Ελλάδα εννοείς την Στερεά και την Πελοπόννησο μόνο. Εξάλλου η αποικιοκρατία δεν έφερε πλούτο μόνο στις χώρες που εκμεταλλεύονταν τις αποικίες άμεσα, αλλά και στις χώρες με τις οποίες είχαν εμπορικές σχέσεις. Όλες αυτές οι χώρες είχαν άμεση ή έμμεση σχέση με τον αποικιοκρατικό πλουτισμό.


----------



## pidyo (Feb 25, 2015)

nickel said:


> Εγώ δεν έχω τα εφόδια να συζητήσω αυτό το ζήτημα σε όλο του το εύρος. Ίσως θα μπορούσαμε να συμφωνήσουμε σε δυο απλές διαπιστώσεις:
> 
> (1) Όσες εξαιρέσεις κι αν υπάρχουν στην ιστορία και όση υποκρισία κι αν περιβάλλει τη σημερινή τήρηση των ευρωπαϊκών συνθηκών, δεν πιστεύουμε ότι μπορεί να διατηρηθεί το σημερινό σύστημα ή το ευρωπαϊκό οικοδόμημα αν υπονομευθεί η ιερότητα των συμβάσεων. Άλλωστε, ακόμα κι αν ανατρέπαμε το σύστημα ή το οικοδόμημα, θα βάζαμε νέες συμβάσεις στη θέση των παλιών.
> 
> (2) Καταργείς τις συμβάσεις που θεωρείς ότι λειτουργούν αρνητικά για τη χώρα σου ή και για ολόκληρο το ευρωπαϊκό οικοδόμημα με πολύ περισσότερη δουλειά, σοβαρότητα, εμμονή στη μαθηματική λεπτομέρεια, αξιολόγηση των ισορροπιών, ανάπτυξη πειστικών εναλλακτικών συμβάσεων. Το «σκίζουμε τα μνημόνια» μπορεί να αρκεί για το εκλογικό κοινό, αλλά όχι για τη συνομιλία με τους θεσμούς. Εγώ _πιστεύω_ ότι πρέπει να αναδιαπραγματευτούμε τη θέση μας και τη σχέση μας και το πίστευα από την πρώτη στιγμή, που έγραψα ότι δεν μπορούμε σε τρία χρόνια να διορθώσουμε τα λάθη τριάντα χρόνων. Αλλά πρέπει να γίνουμε όχι μόνο καλύτεροι διαπραγματευτές αλλά και καλύτεροι πολιτικοί και καλύτεροι λογιστές.



Χμμμ, μ' αρέσει να συμφωνώ με τους ανθρώπους με τους οποίους συνομιλώ, αλλά εδώ μάλλον θα κάνω τον τζαναμπέτη και στις δύο διαπιστώσεις. 

(1) Όχι, δεν είναι ιερές οι συμφωνίες και δεν είναι ζήτημα εξαιρέσεων απλώς. Η ίδια η ιδρυτική συνθήκη του Μάαστριχτ δεν τηρήθηκε, καθώς Γερμανία και Γαλλία (οι αρχικοί και ακόμη βασικοί πυλώνες του ευρωπαϊκού οικοδομήματος) είχαν επί μακρόν ελλείμματα μεγαλύτερα από τα προβλεπόμενα από αυτήν. Το πώς εντάχθηκε η Ελλάδα στην ευρωζώνη το γνωρίζουμε. Οι συμφωνίες θα έπρεπε να είναι απλώς σεβαστές, και υπό τον όρο ότι δεν υπάρχει μείζων λόγος αντικατάστασής τους από άλλες, και όχι να θεωρούνται ιερές. Καταλαβαίνω απολύτως το επιχείρημα ότι, χωρίς ένα ελάχιστο εμπεδωμένο αίσθημα κοινού σεβασμού των συνθηκών, των συμβάσεων, ακόμη και των απλών συμφωνιών δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει ΕΕ. Καταλαβαίνω επίσης το επιχείρημα ότι δεν μπορεί να αλλάζει μια διακρατική συμφωνία απλώς και μόνο επειδή το εκλογικό αποτέλεσμα σε μια χώρα έφερε στη θέση του ενός από τους πολλούς συμβαλλομένους κάποιον που μπορεί να διαφωνούσε με τη συμφωνία. Τα καταλαβαίνω όλα αυτά όχι μόνο σε επίπεδο αρχών, αλλά ακόμη και σε καθαρά ανθρώπινο και διαδικαστικό επίπεδο: βρε αδερφέ, 19 νοματαίοι είμαστε εδώ, τι πρόγραμμα - γέφυρα μας τσαμπουνάς, θα πρέπει να τρέχουμε να το φτιάχνουμε, να το περνάμε από όλα τα εθνικά κοινοβούλια και να κοιτάζουμε πεντακόσιες διατάξεις, πες ότι θα ακολουθήσεις το υφιστάμενο πρόγραμμα και μετά θα τα βρούμε. Κατανοητά είναι όλα αυτά, σε πολιτικό και ανθρώπινο επίπεδο. 

Διαφωνώ με το επίθετο ιερός όμως επειδή είναι μια χρωματισμένη περιγραφή, που εξοβελίζει εκ προοιμίου το πολιτικό, υποκρύπτοντας ότι οι όποιες συμφωνίες είναι αποκρυστάλλωση συγκεκριμένων συσχετισμών οικονομικής και πολιτικής ισχύος. Κι είναι τέτοια η αίσθηση πολιτικής απονομιμοποίησης της ΕΕ αυτήν τη στιγμή (μην ξεχνάμε ότι είμαστε οι τελευταίοι μοϊκανοί που πιστεύουμε στο ευρώ, με την Ελλάδα πολύ πάνω από τον ευρωπαϊκό μέσο όρο αποδοχής, ακόμη και σ' αυτήν τη συγκυρία), που θεωρώ λάθος να κρύβουμε τον εξουσιαστικό χαρακτήρα των συμφωνιών κάτω από το χαλάκι μιας υποτιθέμενης ιερότητάς τους. 

(2) Εδώ συμφωνώ σε όλα εκτός από τα λογιστικά (και δεν βάζω καν στην εξίσωση τα «λάθη» ποσοτικοποίησης, από το πόσα θα παίρναμε από τις ιδιωτικοποιήσεις κατά τους υπολογισμούς της τρόικας, μέχρι πόσο επηρεάζει την ύφεση η λιτότητα στους υπολογισμούς του ΔΝΤ). Από την πρώτη στιγμή των διαπραγματεύσεων ομολογώ ότι δεν κατάλαβα την έμμονη κριτική «μα γιατί δεν κατεβαίνουμε με κοστολογημένες προτάσεις;». Μα προτάσεις σε ποια βάση, όταν δεν έχουν συμφωνηθεί οι αρχές; Με ποιες τιμές - στόχους; Και αποδείχθηκε από το απολύτως μη ποσοτικοποιημένο περιεχόμενο της τελικής συμφωνίας ότι η υποτιθέμενη αποστροφή των εταίρων μας στη μη ποσοτικοποίηση ήταν μάλλον τακτικισμός παρά ουσία. Τώρα που υπάρχει μια συμφωνία, ναι, ασφαλώς πρέπει να γίνουμε καλοί λογιστές.


----------



## pidyo (Feb 25, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επίσης, το ότι δεν είχαμε τις δικές μας οιονεί αποικίες ή ότι δεν γίναμε μια μικρή βαλκανική υπερδύναμη με μια υποστηρικτική βαλκανική ενδοχώρα οφείλεται κτγμ στο «οίκαδε» του 1920, αλλά μην πιάσουμε τώρα _κι αυτή_ τη συζήτηση... ;)



Όπως μου αρέσει να πειράζω τη γυναίκα μου, λόγω καταγωγής, το πρόβλημα άρχισε νωρίτερα, όταν ο Βενιζέλος αρνήθηκε την υποστήριξη του ποντιακού αντάρτικου. Θα είχαν λυθεί τα προβλήματα πολλών από εμάς αν δεν είχε υπάρξει η άρνηση αυτή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Όπως μου αρέσει να πειράζω τη γυναίκα μου, λόγω καταγωγής, το πρόβλημα άρχισε νωρίτερα, όταν ο Βενιζέλος αρνήθηκε την υποστήριξη του ποντιακού αντάρτικου. Θα είχαν λυθεί τα προβλήματα πολλών από εμάς αν δεν είχε υπάρξει η άρνηση αυτή.



Αστεία, αστεία, από πού θα έμπαινε στη χώρα ο Κεμάλ;

Είπαμε, δεν το συζητάμε... :inno:


----------



## Palavra (Feb 25, 2015)

Δεν είναι να διαβάσεις τίποτα εδώ μέσα, αμέσως να σε στείλουν στην εγκυκλοπαίδεια να ξεσκονίσεις τις γνώσεις σου.


----------



## Costas (Feb 25, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Διαφωνώ με το επίθετο ιερός όμως επειδή είναι μια χρωματισμένη περιγραφή, που εξοβελίζει εκ προοιμίου το πολιτικό, υποκρύπτοντας ότι οι όποιες συμφωνίες είναι αποκρυστάλλωση συγκεκριμένων συσχετισμών οικονομικής και πολιτικής ισχύος.


υποκρύπτοντας -> αποκρύπτοντας (κτγμ –-το επισημαίνω γιατί με το "υποκρύπτοντας" με πήγαινε στο αντίθετο νόημα)


----------



## pidyo (Feb 25, 2015)

Costas said:


> υποκρύπτοντας -> αποκρύπτοντας (κτγμ –-το επισημαίνω γιατί με το "υποκρύπτοντας" με πήγαινε στο αντίθετο νόημα)



Αντίθετο γιατί; Ξαναδιαβάζοντας, μάλλον το «ότι» μου φαίνεται προβληματικό παρά το ρήμα.


----------



## Costas (Feb 25, 2015)

Τι να σου πω· εγώ αυτό που κατάλαβα (και συμφωνώ) είναι ότι έλεγες πως "η λέξη 'ιερός' εξοβελίζει εκ προοιμίου το πολιτικό και *α*ποκρύπτει ότι οι όποιες συμφωνίες είναι αποκρυστάλλωση συγκεκριμένων συσχετισμών οικονομικής και πολιτικής ισχύος." Όχι πως η λέξη 'ιερός' υποκρύπτει κάτι τέτοιο. 
Αν ήθελα να χρησιμοποιήσω το ρήμα 'υποκρύπτει', τότε θα έλεγα "η λέξη 'ιερός' υποκρύπτει μιαν αντίληψη ότι οι συμφωνίες είναι προϊόν ελεύθερης διαπραγμάτευσης μεταξύ ισοδύναμων αντιπάλων".


----------



## pidyo (Feb 25, 2015)

Συμφωνώ, γι' αυτό λέω πως το πρόβλημα ήταν το ελλειπτικό νοηματικά ότι. Ήθελε αντίληψη, το γεγονός ότι, κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 1, 2015)

Άρθρο στα ελληνικά δημοσίευσε η Bild, υποστηρίζοντας πως το καλύτερο για την Ελλάδα είναι έξοδος από το ευρώ.


----------



## SBE (Mar 2, 2015)

Αυτό το σώου δεν το έκαναν και πριν μερικά χρόνια;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 2, 2015)

Όπου η κυβέρνηση ζητάει να περικοπούν κατά 51% οι δαπάνες των νοσοκομείων, αλλά αυξήθηκαν 10% οι μισθοί στη ΔΕΗ, μην πάνε και χαμένες οι προσπάθειες του Φωτόπουλου.

Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι η κατάσταση στα νοσοκομεία είναι ήδη τραγική, καθώς έχουν σοβαρότατες ελλείψεις προσωπικού, ιδίως νοσηλευτών: κανονικά ο 1 νοσηλευτής πρέπει να έχει 3-5 κρεβάτια, και σε κάποια νοσοκομεία οι νοσηλευτές έχουν 50. Για θυμίστε μου, πού έχουν εξαγγελθεί νέες προσλήψεις προσωπικού;


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2015)

Palavra said:


> αυξήθηκαν 10% οι μισθοί στη ΔΕΗ



Καλημέρα. Υποθέτω ότι η διοίκηση θα ανακαλύψει πόσο επιβαρύνεται ο προϋπολογισμός της και θα κάνει την απαραίτητη προσαρμογή στα τιμολόγια. Σιγά τη δυσκολία.

Πιο δύσκολα είναι τα πράγματα για τον κ. Στρατούλη (στράτα-στρατούλα θα πρέπει να μάθει ότι είναι κυβέρνηση τώρα). 

Εξήγησε, επίσης, ότι «δεν υπάρχει υποχρέωση από κάθε υπουργό να μιλήσει με τους θεσμούς. Δεν υπάρχει πια τρόικα, με τους θεσμούς μιλάει ο υπουργός Οικονομικών».
[...]
Σύμφωνα με τον κ.Στρατούλη, για να καλυφθούν όλα τα παραπάνω δεν θα μπουν νέοι φόροι, αλλά θα πληρώσουν «αυτοί που δεν έχουν πληρώσει ποτέ» ενώ έκανε ιδιαίτερη αναφορά στις λίστες Λαγκάρντ και Λίχτενστάιν.
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231389305​
Επειδή τα μέτρα για την ανθρωπιστική κρίση είναι θεάρεστα και επείγουν, μήπως (α) θα πρέπει να μιλήσει με τον υπουργό Οικονομικών, που μιλάει με τους θεσμούς; Μήπως (β) θα πρέπει να φροντίσει να πάρει από κάποιο άλλο κονδύλι που θα μπει πιο γρήγορα στα ταμεία από τα λεφτά των επιτήδειων;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 2, 2015)

nickel said:


> ...θα πληρώσουν «αυτοί που δεν έχουν πληρώσει ποτέ»


Καταπληκτικό! Ποια μυστική συνταγή έχει για να κάνει «αυτούς που δεν έχουν πληρώσει ποτέ» να πληρώσουν; Ή μόλις δω για πολλοστή φορά τις "Βεβαιωμένες Οφειλές" στον λογαριασμό μου στο Taxis, θα πρέπει να καταλάβω ότι ούτε αυτός βρήκε τη μυστική συνταγή και πάλι τα γνωστά κορόιδα θα πληρώσουν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2015)

Δεν μπορώ να σας παρακολουθήσω. Ακούω στο ραδιόφωνο τον πρόεδρο των εργαζομένων στη ΔΕΗ να εξηγεί ότι «δεν είναι προνόμιο να σε κερνάει η επιχείρηση «έως» 6 ευρώ για έναν καφέ και ένα σάντουιτς»...


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Mar 2, 2015)

Meanwhile up in the air ...







Selfie Καμμένου-Δούρου εν πτήσει προς Αντικήθηρα ([sic], in.gr)

Μα όχι, κύριε Ράμογλου, για το ορθογραφικό λάθος το βάζω ...


----------



## SBE (Mar 2, 2015)

Μια στιγμή, ένα ένα γιατί με μπερδεύετε, κακόπιστοι που κάνετε αντιπολίτευση!

Ας ξεκινήσουμε από το τέλος: εννοεί ο κύριος της ΔΕΗ ότι δεν είναι κακό να δίνει η ΔΕΗ εκτός έδρας για φαγητό/ ποτό μέχρι έξι ευρώ, όταν πηγαίνεις για δουλειές μακριά από το γραφείο σου; Ή εννοεί κάτι άλλο; Γιατί αν είναι για εκτός έδρας, πολύ λιτό βίο κάνουν τότε στη ΔΕΗ. 

Περί φορολογίας για όσους δεν έχουν πληρώσει: εγώ χτες άλλο διάβαζα: ότι θα γίνει αμνηστία για τα αδήλωτα του εξωτερικού, θα μπορείς, λέει, να τα φέρεις στην Ελλάδα με μόνη χρέωση ένα 5-10% και χωρίς ερωτήσεις για πόθεν έσχες. Και σκέφτομαι: προλαβαίνω άραγε να ξεκινήσω καμιά χασισοφυτεία, να κάνω εισαγωγή οπιούχων από το Αφγανιστάν (τί; μόνο βάρκες με ανθρώπους θα έρχονται από εκεί; ), να ληστέψω καμιά τράπεζα τέλος πάντων, να ξεκινήσω καμιά κερδοφόρα επιχείρηση και μετά να τα κάνω λαμπερά και νόμιμα με μόλις 10% φύρα; Άμα δεν προλαμβάνω, έστω, αναλαμβάνω έναντι αδράς αμοιβής να συνεργαστώ με όποιον αλλοδαπό μαφιόζο θέλει να ξεπλύνει το χρήμα του και αναζητεί Έλληνα πολίτη για βιτρίνα;

Αυτό με τα νοσοκομεία δεν το κατάλαβα γιατί ένας γνωστός μου φιλοκυβερνητικός πήγε να μου τα εξηγήσει χτες και με μπέρδεψε χειρότερα. Μου έλεγε ότι τα νοσοκομεία έχουν λεφτά, στις τράπεζες, κι ότι με το να κόψει τις περικοπές αναγκάζει τα νοσοκομεία να χρησιμοποιήσουν αυτά τα λεφτά. Ακόμα κι αν αυτό αληθεύει, αληθεύει επίσης το ότι στην Ελλάδα όλοι οι δημόσιοι οργανισμοί υποχρεώνονται από το κράτος να αγοράζουν ομόλογα δημοσίου, δηλαδή να δανείζουν τα λεφτά τους στο κράτος. Άρα ήδη έχει το κράτος τα λεφτά τους (κι αν δεν τα είχε, πόσο λογικό θα ήταν σε περίοδο με πρόβλημα ρευστότητας να θέλεις να φύγουν από την τράπεζα μεγαλοκαταθέσεις; )

Και μια που πήρα φόρα, πείτε μου και το άλλο; μου έλεγε κάποιος ότι τα περίφημα 300Κ νοικοκυριά που δεν είχαν ρεύμα τελικά δεν είναι τόσα πολλά. Μα αυτό οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί να κάνει λίγη αριθμητική το ήξερε από καιρό, διότι αν υποθέσουμε ότι
η Ελλάδα έχει 10.000.000 κατοίκους
κάθε οικογένεια έχει κατά μέσο όρο 4 μέλη
άρα στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν περίπου 2.500.000 οικογένειες 
το 300Κ είναι στην ουσία το 10% των ελληνικών νοικοκυριών. Ένα στα δέκα σπίτια. Σε κάθε πολυκατοικία ένα διαμέρισμα. Σε μερικές δύο ή τρία. Ο καθένας μας θα ήξερε από μία περίπτωση. 
Μήπως επομένως εννοούσαν ότι 300Κ είναι τα νοικοκυριά που καθυστερούν την εξόφληση των λογαριασμών τους;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2015)

Είναι φανερό ότι δεν ξέρεις από συνδικαλισμό.

Η συζήτηση πηγαίνει κάπως έτσι:

-- Θέλουμε να δίνει η επιχείρηση σε κάθε εργαζόμενο έναν καφέ και ένα σάντουιτς δωρεάν. Τι θα σας κοστίζει αυτό; 1-2 ευρώ την εργάσιμη ημέρα;
-- Εντάξει, δεν είναι φοβερό το ποσό, αλλά εμείς πουλάμε ρεύμα, δεν είμαστε καντίνα να τα έχουμε στο κόστος.
-- Ε, να μοιράσετε κουπόνια και να σας τα φέρνει η καντίνα, να πληρώνεται.
-- Ουφ, πολλή φασαρία. Και τι θα γίνεται εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν καντίνες; Πώς θα τους καλύψουμε όλους;
-- Χμμμ, να το κάνουμε τότε σαν επίδομα. 3-4 ευρώ την ημέρα.
-- Τρία ή τέσσερα;
-- Ε, ας πούμε ως τέσσερα. Να παίρνουν τέσσερα οι διευθυντές, να βάζουν και ζαμπόν στο τοστάκι.
-- Χα, χα καλό. Ναι, οκ.
-- Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, όμως, μήπως να το κάναμε 6 ευρώ με υποχρεωτική παρακράτηση 2 ευρώ υπέρ του σωματείου; Για να κλείσουμε εκείνη την τρύπα που έχουμε από παλιές επιχορηγήσεις;
-- Χμμ, άντε, οκ κι αυτό.
-- Και φυσικά, όχι απολύσεις, όχι περικοπές, όχι αρνητικές αξιολογήσεις.
-- Ε, αλίμονο, παιδιά είμαστε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 2, 2015)

Εγώ προσωπικά ξέρω αρκετές περιπτώσεις τέτοιων νοικοκυριών. Συγκεκριμένα καμμιά 15αριά. Αλλά μπορεί κανείς να πει ότι μένω σε περίεργη περιοχή.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2015)

Αυτά τα μέτρα που αναφέρει ο κ. Στρατούλης για τη σίτιση, τη στέγαση και την ηλεκτροδότηση των φτωχών θα έπρεπε να είναι πανευρωπαϊκή πολιτική και τα σχετικά κονδύλια να διασφαλίζονται πριν από οτιδήποτε άλλο, ακόμα κι από την παιδεία και την περίθαλψη. Να τη βράσω την Ευρώπη και την όποια Ευρώπη αν δεν μπορεί να φροντίσει τους φτωχούς της. Αν ωστόσο δεν προβλέπεται να έρθουν από την ΕΕ τα σχετικά κονδύλια, να μην τα ζητήσει ο υπουργός με ισοδύναμο τα λεφτά που ΘΑ εισπράξουν από τους φοροφυγάδες. Να τα βρουν με άλλα ισοδύναμα από τα λεφτά που υπάρχουν, έτσι όπως αρέσει στους δανειστές. Και για να λαϊκίσω αφόρητα, ας μοιράσουν τα σάντουιτς των ΔΕΗτζήδων για αρχή.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 2, 2015)

SBE said:


> Αυτό με τα νοσοκομεία δεν το κατάλαβα γιατί ένας γνωστός μου φιλοκυβερνητικός πήγε να μου τα εξηγήσει χτες και με μπέρδεψε χειρότερα. Μου έλεγε ότι τα νοσοκομεία έχουν λεφτά, στις τράπεζες, κι ότι με το να κόψει τις περικοπές αναγκάζει τα νοσοκομεία να χρησιμοποιήσουν αυτά τα λεφτά.


Σήμερα άκουγα στο Βήμα FM τον Υπουργό Υγείας που μιλούσε ακριβώς γι' αυτό. Κατ' αρχάς, ήταν πολύ τσαντισμένος με το δημοσιογράφο (το Χιώτη, αν δεν απατώμαι) που τόλμησε ο αναιδέστατος και του ζήτησε λογαριασμό για το πού πάνε τα λεφτά του δημοσίου και τι γίνεται με τα αποθεματικά των νοσοκομείων. Μετά, όταν ο δημοσιογράφος τον ρώτησε τι γίνεται με τα αποθεματικά, έγινε περίπου αυτός ο διάλογος:

-Δηλαδή είχαν τα νοσοκομεία χρήματα τόσον καιρό και δεν τα χρησιμοποιούσαν; 
-Ναι.
-Ναι, αλλά ξέρουμε όλοι ότι υπάρχουν νοσοκομεία που δεν έχουν χρήματα και αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα.
-Ποια, ξέρετε εσείς ένα;
-Μα εγώ είμαι δημοσιογράφος, δεν είμαι ο προϊστάμενός τους, εσείς που είστε να μας πείτε αν είναι αλήθεια.
-Όχι, να μου πείτε εσείς (σημείωση, αυτό το είπε ο υπουργός στο δημοσιογράφο)
-Α, το ΚΑΤ, ας πούμε.
-Μα τι λέτε, το ΚΑΤ δεν έχει πρόβλημα, να πάρετε τώρα το διευθυντή του να τον ρωτήσετε.

Και τα λοιπά, και τα λοιπά. Κοινώς, εγώ κατάλαβα ότι προσπαθούσε να μπουρδουκλώσει το ζήτημα για να αποφύγει τις περισσότερες ερωτήσεις, έδωσαν μετά ραντεβού για άλλη μέρα και έμεινε εκεί το θέμα. Αλλά τώρα θα ρωτήσω κάτι:

Αν είχε βγει ο Μπουμπούκος πριν 4 μήνες και είχε ανακοινώσει 51% περικοπές στους προϋπολογισμούς των νοσοκομείων, τι ακριβώς θα είχε κάνει η νυν κυβέρνηση και τότε αντιπολίτευση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 2, 2015)

Πριν 4 μήνες υπουργός Υγείας ήταν ο Βορίδης, πάντως.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 2, 2015)

Έστω :) (Τον ξέχασα αυτόν τον υπερπετυχημένο ανασχηματισμό που έφερε στην τότε κυβέρνηση το Μάκη το Γιακουμάτο)


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 2, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Αν είχε βγει ο Μπουμπούκος πριν 4 μήνες και είχε ανακοινώσει 51% περικοπές στους προϋπολογισμούς των νοσοκομείων, τι ακριβώς θα είχε κάνει η νυν κυβέρνηση και τότε αντιπολίτευση;



Θα ούρλιαζαν, φυσικά, αλλά δεν έκανε ακριβώς αυτό; Με ποιον τρόπο μείωσε τον προϋπολογισμό του υπουργείου υγείας; Ο ίδιος μάλιστα περηφανευόταν τις προάλλες ότι μείωσε τον προϋπολογισμό του υπουργείου από τα 9 στα 4 δισεκατομμύρια (δεν ξέρω βέβαια πού τα βρίσκει αυτά τα νούμερα. Πάντως όχι από τον προϋπολογισμό του κράτος. Απ' όσο θυμάμαι η μείωση ήταν της τάξης του ενός δις, ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω).


----------



## Palavra (Mar 2, 2015)

Έχω πολλές αντιρρήσεις σε αυτά που γράφεις, κυρίως γιατί τα θολομπερδεύεις με τους αριθμούς αλλά και επειδή χρησιμοποιείς το επιχείρημα που έχω σι-χα-θεί να ακούω αυτές τις μέρες (_Γιατί, ο Σαμαράς καλύτερος ήταν;_), αλλά δε θα υπερασπιστώ και τους Βορίδηδες. Εξάλλου, αυτοί είναι δεξιοί, ενίοτε και τσεκουροφόροι. Δεν είναι _πρώτη φορά αριστερά_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 2, 2015)

Δεν είναι αυτό το επιχείρημά μου. Στόχος μου είναι να σε κάνω να υπερασπιστείς τον Άδωνη.:twit:

Σοβαρά τώρα, ποτέ το επιχείρημά μου δεν είναι "γιατί, οι άλλοι καλύτεροι είναι". Ο λόγος που το αναφέρω είναι αποκλειστικά και μόνο γιατί δεν μ' αρέσει η μονόπλευρη κριτική ούτε η κοντή μνήμη. Επειδή ρώτησες πώς θα αντιδρούσαν οι σημερινοί αν η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση έκανε το ίδιο, αναρωτιέμαι πώς δεν θυμάσαι ότι το έκανε.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 2, 2015)

Έστω ότι μιλάμε για περικοπές της ίδιας τάξης μεγέθους, και όχι ας πούμε για περικοπές διοικητικών δαπανών στο υπουργείο, όπως π.χ. κατανάλωση χαρτιού για εκτυπωτές (ορίστε, ορίστε :angry:) - το οποίο όμως δεν γνωρίζω, οπότε αν έχεις συγκριτικά νούμερα, πες. Το 51% είναι περικοπή επί των ήδη δαπανών που έχουν ήδη περικοπεί, δηλαδή έχουν ήδη συμπιεστεί πολύ προς τα κάτω τα οικονομικά των νοσοκομείων, έρχεται και ο Κουρουπλής και τους κόβει τα μισά (τα μισά!).


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 2, 2015)

Βασικά οι περικοπές που έκανε ο Άδωνης αφορούσαν ως επί το πλείστον μισθούς. Όμως επειδή αυτό το λέω από μνήμης και επειδή δεν έχω χρόνο να δω τώρα τον αδώνειο προϋπολογισμό, το αφήνω για αργότερα. Για τις ανακοινώσεις της τωρινής κυβέρνησης κρατάω μικρό καλάθι στα πάντα. Θέλω να δω τι σκοπεύουν να κόψουν κι από πού και μετά να κρίνω. Το ποσοστό προς το παρόν δεν μου λέει τίποτα άλλο απ' το ότι απλά μού φαίνεται μεγάλο. Βέβαια ήταν δεδομένο ότι από κάπου θα κόψουν για να πετύχουν τους πλεονασματικούς στόχους που έχουν θέσει, γιατί κανείς δεν πιστεύει ότι θα τα βγάλουν από την πάταξη της φοροδιαφυγής ή της φοροαποφυγής. Δεν ξέρω τι περικοπές σκόπευε να κάνει η κυβέρνηση Σαμαρά, αντιστοίχως, αλλά μάλλον θα ήταν συνολικά μεγαλύτερες (δεν εννοώ συγκεκριμένα στην υγεία, εννοώ στο σύνολο του προϋπολογισμού).


----------



## SBE (Mar 2, 2015)

ΟΚ, μετά διάβασα αυτό και κατάλαβα τί εννοεί ο Δρ περί δεητζίδικου συνδικαλισμού. 
Ώστε δηλαδή, 150 ευρώ το μήνα δωράκι για φαγητό. Να υποθέσω ότι θα δίνεται και στους εργαζόμενους στις μονάδες που η ΔΕΗ παρέχει επιδοτούμενο εστιατόριο για το προσωπικό; Όπως π.χ. στην ακριτική ΔΕΗ οδού Πειραιώς που είχα κάνει κάποτε την πρακτική μου; 
Ένας συμφοιτητής μου που εργάζεται στη ΔΕΗ, επιτέλους, ο άνθρωπος θα καταφέρει να πάρει μια οικονομική ανάσα. Από 90Κ που είχε δηλώσει στην εφορία το '10 είχε πέσει στα 45Κ καθαρά και όπως και να το κάνουμε ένα σάντουιτς και μια κοκα κόλα που θα τα πηγαίνει στο σπίτι και θα τρώει όλη η οικογένεια για να μην πεθάνουν από την πείνα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 2, 2015)

Εγώ, αν θέλει το κράτος να μου κάνει μια ανάλογη ψωροεξυπηρέτηση, αρκούμαι και στον καφέ. Δεν θέλω σάντουιτς.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 2, 2015)

Έκτακτη επιχορήγηση των νοσοκομείων του ΕΣΥ όλης της χώρας από τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό, καθώς οι προϋπολογισμοί των ιδρυμάτων για το 2014 έχουν εξαντληθεί, ζητεί την *Κυριακή 9 Νοεμβρίου* με γραπτή δήλωσή του από την πολιτική ηγεσία του υπουργείου Υγείας και την κυβέρνηση ο πρόεδρος της Ομοσπονδίας Ενώσεων Νοσοκομειακών Γιατρών Ελλάδας (ΟΕΝΓΕ) Δημήτρης Βαρνάβας.



Συγκεκριμένα, ο Δημήτρης Βαρνάβας αναφέρει τα εξής στην γραπτή δήλωσή του:



"Οι προϋπολογισμοί των Νοσοκομείων έχουν μηδενίσει προ πολλού. Χειρουργικές και Ορθοπεδικές κλινικές στερούνται κοινά παυσίπονα, Παθολογικές Κλινικές δεν διαθέτουν αντιβιοτικά, ενώ το υγειονομικό υλικό είναι πλέον ανύπαρκτο. Η πολιτική ηγεσία του υπουργείου Υγείας, εάν αντιλαμβάνονταν έστω και στοιχειωδώς την τραγικότητα της κατάστασης, όφειλε να απαιτήσει άμεσα και επιτακτικά την πρόσθετη χρηματοδότηση των Νοσοκομείων από τον προϋπολογισμό του κράτους. Κι όμως, πράττει το εντελώς αντίθετο. Ο κ. Βορίδης με δηλώσεις του διαμηνύει πως την επόμενη χρονιά θα περικόψει άλλα 160 εκατ. ευρώ από τις λειτουργικές δαπάνες των Νοσοκομείων. Πρόκειται για προμελετημένο στραγγαλισμό της δημόσιας περίθαλψης.

Διερωτόμαστε:

-Η περίφημη κάλυψη των 3 εκατ. ανασφάλιστων που διατυμπανίζει η κυβέρνηση, θα γίνει άραγε απ΄ αυτούς τους σφαγιασμένους προϋπολογισμούς;

-Οι 4000 προσλήψεις γιατρών που μηρυκάζει σε κάθε εμφάνισή του ο κ. Γρηγοράκος θα γίνουν χωρίς εγγραφή στον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό;

-Οι εφημερίες των Νοσοκομείων που έχουν ολοσχερώς καταρρεύσει θα πραγματοποιηθούν με εθελοντισμό των γιατρών;

Γιατροί και ασθενείς έχουμε πλέον ξεπεράσει κάθε όριο ανοχής στην καταστροφική πολιτική της κυβέρνησης".​
https://left.gr/news/d-varnavas-oenge-epitaktiki-i-prostheti-hrimatodotisi-ton-nosokomeion


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2015)

Ήταν πολύ καλός ο Γιάνης Βαρουφάκης στην εκπομπή του Νίκου Χατζηνικολάου (Στον Ενικό, Star, 2-3/3/2015), έστω κι αν ο οικοδεσπότης απέφυγε τις πολύ σκληρές ερωτήσεις. Επικοινωνιακός, διατεθειμένος να δώσει απαντήσεις για όλα, ο Υπουργός Οικονομικών κέρδισε πολλούς πόντους και για τον ίδιο και για την κυβέρνηση. Βρείτε την αν βρείτε και το χρόνο (πάνω από μιάμιση ώρα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 3, 2015)

Δεν τον είδα (δεν τον αντέχω εδώ και χρόνια από τα δημόσια κείμενά του, όπου έχει στηρίξει τα πάντα και τα αντίθετά τους), αλλά τον είδαν φίλοι που μου στέλνουν διάφορα επιλεγμένα στιγμιότυπα, όπως το επόμενο (που υποθέτω ότι θα του πρόσφερε πολλούς πόντους στο παιχνίδι «εγώ τουρίστας είμαι»):


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 3, 2015)

Τα πάντα και τα αντίθετά τους; Εγώ που επίσης τον παρακολουθώ χρόνια δεν έχω σχηματίσει τέτοια εικόνα. Τουναντίον, είναι και πολύ συγκεκριμένα αυτά που λέει και πολύ σταθερά. Θα ήθελα όμως να δω ένα παράδειγμα αντίφασης, γιατί μπορεί να έχω χάσει επεισόδια.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 3, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Τα πάντα και τα αντίθετά τους; Εγώ που επίσης τον παρακολουθώ χρόνια δεν έχω σχηματίσει τέτοια εικόνα.


Έχει προβλέψει, ας πούμε, ότι από το ευρώ δε θα βγει η Ελλάδα αλλά η Γερμανία, επειδή αυτό τη συμφέρει περισσότερο οικονομικά. (Να χαρείς, μην την υπερασπιστείς αυτήν την άποψη - εστίασε απλώς στο ό,τι ο Βαρουφάκης είχε προβλέψει ότι θα γίνει).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 3, 2015)

Γιατί, η επιμονή του για «χρεοκοπία εντός του ευρώ» που οδηγεί σε αχαρτογράφητα νερά και παραγνωρίζει ότι οι υπόλοιποι παίκτες μπορούν (όπως έχουν κάνει πολλές φορές ως τώρα στη διάρκεια της κρίσης) να βγάζουν κάθε λογής μπαλαντέρ από τις τσέπες τους για να οδηγούν τα πράγματα εκεί που προτιμούν; Η επιμονή του να αντιμετωπίζει την τρέχουσα κατάσταση ως παιχνίδι με σταθερούς όρους όπου μπορεί να βγει νικητής ενώ οι όροι δεν είναι (και δεν πρέπει να είναι) σταθεροί -- αλλά να μεταβάλλονται με συναίνεση, την οποία δεν δείχνει να επιδιώκει;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 3, 2015)

Άλλο οι οικονομικές απόψεις κι άλλο οι προβλέψεις. Οι οικονομικές προβλέψεις, όπως έχω ξαναπεί, είναι σαν τις σεισμολογικές.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 3, 2015)

Φωτόπουλος: «Ξυδάκι σε όσους αντιδρούν στην αύξηση της ΓΕΝΟΠ-ΔΕΗ»


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Φωτόπουλος: «Ξυδάκι σε όσους αντιδρούν στην αύξηση της ΓΕΝΟΠ-ΔΕΗ»



Ξυδάκη στο Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού. Σε όσους αντιδρούν, *ξιδάκι*.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 3, 2015)

Απ' την άλλη η κυβέρνηση διαβεβαιώνει ότι δεν θα γίνουν αυξήσεις σε τιμολόγια (βέβαια από διαβεβαιώσεις είμαστε χορτασμένοι), άρα από πού θα προκύψουν τα λεφτά; Θα τα φέρει ο Χάρης Ποτερίδης;


----------



## SBE (Mar 3, 2015)

Ερωτήσεις που κάνεις κι εσύ βρε Έλλη!
Θα τα κόψουν από τη συντήρηση των μηχανημάτων και των φραγμάτων (μαγιώ έχεις, πάρε κι ένα σωσίβιο) και θα πουλήσουν τα κρεββάτια που ξαπλάρουν οι υπάλληλοι σε ιδιωτικές κλινικές, εφόσον πλέον οι υπάλληλοι δεν θα χρειάζεται να πηγαίνουν καν στη δουλειά (μέχρι να τους δοθεί το σχετικό επίδομα)


----------



## Costas (Mar 3, 2015)

Όταν η Αυγή (η εφημερίδα "της Αριστεράς") διαφημίζει την εκπομπή του Νικολόπουλου "Ελεύθεροι Πολιορκημένοι", η οποία προ ημερών έβγαλε στον αέρα τον (ελεύθερο πολιορκημένο, να υποθέσω) Κασσιδιάρη. Λινκ: lifo


----------



## Costas (Mar 6, 2015)

Τον σταλινικό κι αν τον πλένεις, το σαπούνι σου χαλάς (Συγκέντρωση υπογραφών στο http://goo.gl/aSiHcw). Και με δικηγόρο τον Φαήλο, παρακαλώ!

Γιατί θέλει να συντρίψει αυτό το έντυπο ο Υπουργός Εξωτερικών Νίκος Κοτζιάς; 
Σε μια δίκη που είχε προγραμματιστεί για σήμερα, ζητούσε από το Athens Review of Books 300 χιλ. ευρώ
(Άρης Δημοκίδης / lifo)

H περίπτωση του κυρίου Κοτζιά είχε απασχολήσει πριν πέντε χρόνια το έντυπο Athens Review of Books, που είχε δημοσιεύσει μια επιστολή αναγνώστη που κατέκρινε τον νυν Υπουργό Εξωτερικών για το «σταλινικό παρελθόν» και την σχετική σταλινική προπαγάνδα για την οποία ήταν υπεύθυνος. Ο κύριος Κοτζιάς πήγε στα δικαστήρια το έντυπο (με δικηγόρο τον Φαήλο Κρανιδιώτη) ζητώντας εξοντωτική οικονομική αποζημίωση. 

Η δίκη ήταν προγραμματισμένη να γίνει σήμερα. Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον είναι πως σε συνέντευξη του στο περιοδικό Spiegel πριν από μόλις έναν μήνα, ο Υπουργός Εξωτερικών παραδέχτηκε πως είχε γράψει προπαγανδιστικά κείμενα που «ήταν ανοησίες». 

Σε ερώτηση του Spiegel «Πώς στέκεστε απέναντι σε παλαιότερα κείμενα, στα οποία υπερασπιζόσασταν την καταστολή του πολωνικού συνδικάτου «Αλληλεγγύη»; ο κύριος Κοτζιάς μεταξύ των άλλων απάντησε: «Ήμουν στην Κεντρική Επιτροπή του ΚΚΕ. Έγραψα κατ' εντολήν του κόμματός μου πράγματα, π.χ. για την Πολωνία, τα οποία ήταν ανοησίες.» 

Αυτό που εγώ καταλαβαίνω: Ήταν απολογητής και προπαγανδιστής σταλινικών πρακτικών, έγραφε ανοησίες κατ' εντολή του τότε κόμματός του, και το λέει και μόνος του, αλλά εάν το πει κάποιος άλλος, τότε του κάνει αγωγή, τον σέρνει στα δικαστήρια και του ζητάει 250.000 ευρώ. Θεωρώ πως δεν αρμόζει καθόλου σε έναν Υπουργό Εξωτερικών εν ενεργεία να προσπαθεί να φιμώσει ένα έντυπο που του άσκησε κριτική -βάσιμη, σ' ένα βαθμό, κριτική, όπως παραδέχτηκε κι ο ίδιος μόλις φέτος! Αφού αποκηρύσσει και ο ίδιος το παρελθόν του μπορεί κάλλιστα να προβάλλει το παρόν του, εξηγώντας πως τα πράγματα από τότε έχουν αλλάξει. Όχι όμως να προσπαθεί να γονατίσει όποιον αναφερθεί στο παρελθόν του: Αγγίζει τα όρια της μικροπρέπειας, και ελπίζω ότι έστω και τώρα, ο Νίκος Κοτζιάς θα φανεί ανώτερος άνθρωπος και θα αποσύρει την αγωγή.

Ακολουθεί το κείμενο που υπογράφουν δημοσιογράφοι, ακαδημαϊκοί, λογοτέχνες κ.α. 

*Υπερασπιζόμαστε τον κριτικό λόγο *

Εδώ και πέντε χρόνια o νυν υπουργός Εξωτερικών Νίκος Κοτζιάς απειλεί την καταξιωμένη για την ποιότητα και το κύρος της Athens Review of Books, έχοντας υποβάλει αγωγή αστικής αποζημίωσης. Με αυτήν ζητεί «αποζημίωση» 250.000 ευρώ εξαιτίας της δημοσίευσης μιας επιστολής αναγνώστη ο οποίος τον χαρακτήριζε ως «τον πιο ακραίο και φανατικό, σκληρό και αμείλικτο κνίτη της γενιάς μας/του, έναν πραγματικό γκαουλάιτερ του σταλινισμού», δηλαδή φανατικό προπαγανδιστή των αλήστου μνήμης σταλινικών καθεστώτων (Γιαρουζέλσκι, Χόνεκερ, Μπρέζνιεφ κ.λπ.). 

O Ν. Κοτζιάς υπέβαλε αυτή την αγωγή, τη στιγμή που είναι, μεταξύ άλλων, ο συγγραφέας του προπαγανδιστικού βιβλίου «Η Πολωνία κι εμείς» υπέρ της σταλινικής στρατιωτικής δικτατορίας στην Πολωνία το 1982. Δεν θεωρούμε περιττό να σημειώσουμε ότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο ο «ενάγων» προφανέστατα επεδίωκε, το 2010 που υπέβαλε τη αγωγή, να μην γίνονται αναφορές στο παρελθόν του ως σκληρού προπαγανδιστή των σταλινικών καθεστώτων, καθώς τότε ήταν στενός συνεργάτης, ήδη από το 1996, του Γιώργου Παπανδρέου. Ο Ν. Κοτζιάς, προκειμένου να θεμελιώσει τις απαιτήσεις του, ισχυρίζεται ψευδέστατα, με τον πιο παράλογο και αυθαίρετο τρόπο, ότι ο συντάκτης της επιστολής (και άρα και η Athens Review of Books που την φιλοξένησε) τον χαρακτήρισε δήθεν σαν «Ράινχαρτ Χάιντριχ» και «Γιούλιους Στράιχερ» και «Γιόζεφ Γκέμπελς», σαν «επιτελάρχη ακραίων απολυταρχικών, γενοκτονικών, καθεστώτων!» και άλλα παρόμοια. Οι συνέπειες της όλης κατασκευής του είναι καφκικές / οργουελιανές. 

Μια τέτοια μεθόδευση, η οποία διαστρέφει την ουσία της κριτικής στο πρόσωπο του Κοτζιά, δεν απειλεί μόνο την Athens Review of Books, απειλεί ανοιχτά την ελευθερία του Τύπου. Ο Ν. Κοτζιάς, ενώ έχει ενεργή δημόσια παρουσία και πολιτική δράση δεκαετίες τώρα, αξιώνει να μην αντιμετωπίζεται ως πολιτικό πρόσωπο, όποτε τον βολεύει, αλλά ως ιδιώτης του οποίου το πολιτικό παρελθόν και η δράση μένουν στο απυρόβλητο της δημόσιας κριτικής. 

Στις 5 Μαρτίου γίνεται η δίκη στο Εφετείο Αθηνών. Η ύπαρξη της Athens Review of Books εδώ και έξι χρόνια τιμά τα γράμματα και την ελεύθερη σκέψη. Αν γίνουν δεκτές οι απαιτήσεις του Ν. Κοτζιά, η Athens Review of Books προφανώς θα κλείσει. Όσοι υπογράφουμε το παραπάνω κείμενο θα κάνουμε ό,τι είναι δυνατόν για να αποτρέψουμε ένα τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο. Δεν υπερασπιζόμαστε μόνο το δικαίωμα της Athens Review of Books στον κριτικό λόγο, υπερασπιζόμαστε την ελευθερία του λόγου και του Τύπου. Πρέπει επιτέλους να αλλάξει ο νόμος της ανελευθερίας του λόγου, ο οποίος επιτρέπει την άσκηση τόσων καταχρηστικών αγωγών που χρησιμοποιούνται πολλές φορές ως μέσον εκβιασμού ή και αθέμιτου πλουτισμού. 

Η συγκέντρωση των υπογραφών θα συνεχιστεί στο http://goo.gl/aSiHcw


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2015)

Προφανώς κάνει μήνυση στο έντυπο κι όχι στον ιδιώτη που έστειλε την επιστολή, γιατί μάλλον δεν μπορεί να πάρει τίποτα από τον ιδιώτη. Τί να τις κάνουμε τις υπογραφές; Να γίνει η δίκη, να αθωωθεί το έντυπο, να τελειώνουμε. 

ΥΓ Δεν ήξερα ότι το όνομα του Κρανιδιώτη είναι Γαρουφαήλ, τι μαθαίνω σήμερα...


----------



## Costas (Mar 7, 2015)

(Καθημερινή)
Το διάβαζα και δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου. Η αναπληρώτρια υπουργός Μεταναστευτικής Πολιτικής, Τασία Χριστοδουλοπούλου, σκέφτεται, όπως είπε στον Δημήτρη Αγγελίδη (Εφημερίδα Συντακτών) πριν από λίγες ημέρες, να έρθει σε συνεννόηση με το υπουργείο Παιδείας, «ώστε να πηγαίνουν οι καθηγητές τούς μαθητές στην Αμυγδαλέζα, όταν κλείσει». «Φτάνουν τα μουσεία»! δήλωσε χαρακτηριστικά. Ο τρόπος της να μάθουν τα παιδιά τι είναι τα στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης είναι, όπως υπογραμμίζει, «να δουν οι μαθητές τα σύγχρονα μνημεία του πολιτισμού μας, για να μάθουν πώς ζουν σήμερα κρατούμενοι οι ανήλικοι που έχασαν τους γονείς τους στον πόλεμο, για να δουν πώς ζουν αυτοί τους οποίους φοβούνται και κατηγορούν οι γονείς τους».


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2015)

Ρε παιδιά, εξηγήστε μου τι γράφει εδώ, γιατί νιώθω ή ότι είμαι χαζός ή πολύ κουρασμένος. Γράφει ότι είναι ικανοποιημένοι οι άνεργοι για το ότι είναι άνεργοι, σε ποσοστό 83%; Το επίμαχο κομμάτι:

Όσον αφορά την επαγγελματική τους απασχόληση μεγάλο ποσοστό ικανοποίησης εμφανίζουν οι άνεργοι (83,4%) και ακολουθούν οι αυτοαπασχολούμενοι (58,8%), οι μισθωτοί του δημόσιου τομέα (58,5%) και οι μισθωτοί του ιδιωτικού τομέα (58,3%).

Μήπως εννοεί τις προοπτικές για την απασχόλησή τους ή κάτι άλλο που δεν καταλαβαίνω;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 7, 2015)

Όχι, το ερώτημα δεν ήταν αν είναι ευχαριστημένοι με την επαγγελματική τους απασχόληση. Το ερώτημα ήταν αν είναι ικανοποιημένοι με την κυβέρνηση. Από τους απαντήσαντες που έτυχε να είναι άνεργοι, το 83% είναι ικανοποιημένο με την κυβέρνηση. Προφανώς είναι σίγουροι ότι σύντομα θα τους διορίσουν στο δημόσιο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2015)

Αααα! Ευχαριστώ. Ίσως αν το έγραφαν ως "όσον αφορά την επαγγελματική απασχόληση των ερωτηθέντων" να ήταν λιγότερο μπερδεψιάρικο. Ή ίσως να πάω για ύπνο να καταλαβαίνω τι διαβάζω. :)


----------



## sarant (Mar 8, 2015)

SBE said:


> Προφανώς κάνει μήνυση στο έντυπο κι όχι στον ιδιώτη που έστειλε την επιστολή, γιατί μάλλον δεν μπορεί να πάρει τίποτα από τον ιδιώτη. Τί να τις κάνουμε τις υπογραφές; Να γίνει η δίκη, να αθωωθεί το έντυπο, να τελειώνουμε.
> 
> ΥΓ Δεν ήξερα ότι το όνομα του Κρανιδιώτη είναι Γαρουφαήλ, τι μαθαίνω σήμερα...



O ιδιώτης που έστειλε την επιστολή είναι συνεργάτης του περιοδικού και συνάδελφός μας, ο Ανδρέας Παππάς.
Προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσει η αγωγή σαν λύση αλλά ο Κοτζιάς την έκανε το 2010 όταν ήταν εκτός εξουσίας (και κέρδισε σε πρώτο βαθμό, διότι η επιστολή έλεγε ψέματα). Και βρίσκω τη στάση της ARB κατάπτυστη και μακαρθική. (Και δεν θα το συζητήσω και κακώς σχολίασα εδώ, αλλά τον μακαρθισμό τον σιχαίνομαι)


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2015)

Αναζητώντας ενημέρωση για το ζήτημα Κοτζιά vs ARB, βρήκα, εκτός από το κείμενο των πανεπιστημιακών, άρθρο του Α. Ζενάκου στο Unfollow, πρόσθετες πληροφορίες για την υπόθεση, το επίδικο δημοσίευμα του Ανδρέα Παππά και... εντελώς πρόσφατη συνέχεια στην αντιδικία.

http://unfollow.com.gr/web-only/17102-arb

Σημειώνω την πιο πρόσφατη τοποθέτηση της πλευράς Κοτζιά: «Τα γεγονότα αυτά καθιστούν την οποιαδήποτε σκέψη για απόσυρση της αγωγής απαγορευτική, καθότι υπάρχει κίνδυνος να δημιουργηθεί η εσφαλμένη εντύπωση ότι ο κ. Κοτζιάς έχει άδικο στην υπόθεση αυτή».

Το συκοφαντικό ψέμα είναι, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, η πληροφορία ότι ο κ. Κοτζιάς «σπούδασε με την ευγενική φροντίδα του κόμματος [ΚΚΕ] στην Ανατολική Γερμανία, την εποχή της παντοδυναμίας του χασάπη Χόνεκερ». 

Να μην κάνω εγώ τη δίκη του Παππά (πώς κρίνουμε αν κάτι είναι ψέματα ή λάθος;) και δεν ξέρω γιατί είναι τόσο φοβερό και τρομερό να πει κανείς (ψέματα ή κατά λάθος) ότι ο κ. Κοτζιάς σπούδασε στην Ανατολική Γερμανία; Εκεί είχε σπουδάσει και ο μακαρίτης ο Μπάμπης Αγγουράκης όπως και κάποιος γνωστός μου πανεπιστημιακός που υμνεί και υμνούσε το εκεί σύστημα. Δεν θα αρκούσε να γίνει μια διάψευση από τον κ. Κοτζιά, την οποία θα ζητούσε να δημοσιευτεί στην ARB; 

Εκεί που ο Ανδρέας Παππάς είπε ψέματα ή έκανε λάθος, ο Νίκος Κοτζιάς δίνει υπερβολικές διαστάσεις στο ζήτημα και, αν δικαιωθεί από κάποιον δικαστή, αυτό ενδεχομένως ισοδυναμεί με κλείσιμο της ARB. Ποιος θα έχει τη μεγαλύτερη ηθική απώλεια σε τέτοια περίπτωση;


----------



## Costas (Mar 8, 2015)

Μακαρθισμός δεν υπάρχει όταν το πολιτικό παρελθόν κάποιου καταγγέλλεται χωρίς τις πλάτες ενός κατασταλτικού μηχανισμού. Πολύ πιο "μακαρθική" είναι η απαίτηση αποζημίωσης, γιατί και η οικονομική απειλή κατασταλτικός μηχανισμός είναι, ενάντια σε μικρά έντυπα. Επίσης, είναι ψευδές αυτό που λέει ο Κοτζιάς, ότι 

_μεταξύ άλλων αναληθών , εξυβριστικών και συκοφαντικών ισχυρισμών υπήρχαν ενδεικτικά και τα ψευδή γεγονότα ότι ο Ν. Κοτζιάς σπούδασε στην Αν. Γερμανία με την ευγενική φροντίδα του χασάπη Χόνεκερ, διαφημιστής της Στάζι, γκαουλάιτερ του Σταλινισμού κλπ._

Ποιοι είναι οι "άλλοι" αναληθείς, εξυβριστικοί και συκοφαντικοί ισχυρισμοί; Μάλλον η ιστορική καταδίκη του σταλινισμού· εγώ δεν βρήκα τίποτε άλλο στο κείμενο του Α. Παππά. Παρακάτω, το μόνο που θα μπορούσε να είναι "ψευδές γεγονός" εδώ, είναι το θέμα των σπουδών. Τα υπόλοιπα δεν είναι "γεγονότα"· είναι πολιτικοί χαρακτηρισμοί και εκφράσεις. Και μόνο αυτός ο συμφυρμός δείχνει το ποιόν του ανδρός. Αλλά τι λέω; και μόνο το ότι ζητά χρηματική αποζημίωση για ένα τέτοιο θέμα, δείχνει το ποιόν του περίτρανα. Το δε ότι έχει δικηγόρο τον Φαήλο του Δικτύου 21 και των γνωστών πολιτικών απόψεων είναι όλα τα...λεφτά. Τι άλλο να πει κανείς; Μόνο οι τυφλοί δεν τα βλέπουν αυτά, ή μάλλον οι εθελοτυφλούντες.

Ελπίζω πάντως κι εγώ, όπως και το Unfollow, να αλλάξει ο Σύριζα το νόμο...


----------



## sarant (Mar 8, 2015)

Για την αγωγή έχετε δίκιο ότι ως θεσμός είναι καρκίνωμα και συμφωνούμε ότι ο τυποκτόνος νόμος πρέπει να αλλάξει ιδίως για μικρά έντυπα ή για άτομα (ένα μεγάλο κανάλι είναι αλλιώς).

Στα άλλα, επιμένω ότι (στα δικά μου ασφαλώς μάτια) είναι ολοφάνερη η εμπάθεια και η στοχοποίηση από μεριάς ARB -άλλωστε ο εκδότης του εντύπου, πάντα κατά τη γνώμη μου, έχει μακρά ιστορία εμπαθών επιθέσεων, από τον Μαρωνίτη το 91 ως σήμερα. Και ο στόχος δεν ήταν ένας υπουργός (το 2010) που, όσο και να πεις, είναι ένας ισχυρός. Οπότε, αναγνωρίζω πολλά ελαφρυντικά στον Κοτζιά που χρησιμοποίησε το απεχθές κατά τα άλλα μέσο της αποχής. Ευχαριστώ για τη συζήτηση και αποσύρομαι στο στερούμενο διαδικτύου ερημητήριό μου (που έλεγε και μια ψυχή).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2015)

Έτσι μπράβο, «πρώτη φορά αριστερά»: http://www.skai.gr/news/politics/ar...ei-ligo-den-theloume-na-akoume-kindunologies/


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Mar 10, 2015)

Κι έχουμε ακόμα ...



Paradiper_Du said:


> Αυτοκριτική. Τι ωραία λέξη! Τουλάχιστον κάποια συγκεκριμένα πρόσωπα θα όφειλαν, για λόγους αυτογνωσίας και αυτοπροστασίας, να κρυφτούν στο σκοτάδι και να μην ξαναφανούν.





Paradiper_Du said:


> Ας περιμένουμε και τους άλλους, κάτι Ρουσόπουλους, κάτι Πετροδούκες, στη γωνία παραφυλούν κι έρχονται.









Ρουσόπουλος στον χτεσινό Πρετεντέρη.

Πού να τους προλάβει κανείς

Ο Πάκης στο προεδρικό (το . . . . Πάκηνχαμ),
ο Κουρασμένος στα παρασκήνια,
ο Αντώναρος στα τουίτερ ...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2015)

http://www.capital.gr/News.asp?id=2251459


----------



## rogne (Mar 11, 2015)

Zazula said:


> http://www.capital.gr/News.asp?id=2251459



Δηλαδή μέχρι πριν σαράντα μέρες πλήρωνε κανονικά το κράτος προμηθευτές, επιστροφές κλπ., αλλά επί ΣΥΡΙΖΑ έγινε στάση πληρωμών και τώρα το κράτος χρωστάει στον ιδιωτικό τομέα 5 δις; Πιστεύει κανείς στα σοβαρά ότι έτσι έγιναν τα πράγματα; Ή μήπως να το γυρίσουμε στην "πολιτική αστάθεια" και να πάμε τη στάση πληρωμών άλλους δυο μήνες πίσω, και μέχρι εκεί; 

Και στα ακόμα πιο σοβαρά: πολύς κόσμος συζητούσε έγκαιρα (πολύ πριν τις 25 Γενάρη) το σενάριο να αρχίσουν να επικαλούνται διάφορες επιχειρήσεις τη "γενικότερη κατάσταση" και να κηρύξουν αυτές στάση πληρωμών σε μισθούς ή αμοιβές. Ελπίζω ότι η καταγγελία της έλλειψης ρευστού απ' το κράτος δεν είναι προετοιμασία για κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## sarant (Mar 11, 2015)

Kάτι τέτοιο λέει και το τελευταίο σχόλιο στο παραπάνω άρθρο:

Ως στέλεχος μίας ΜΜΕ επιχείρισης εισαγωγών, θα πρότεινα πριν γράψετε να σκέφτεστε και κυρίως να ελέγχετε τι γράφετε. Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά η μισή αλήθεια είναι συνήθως ένα ξενδιάντροπο ψέμα.

Νομίζω ότι πολύ όψιμα ανακαλύψατε την Αμέρικα. Το ότι οι Ελληνικές εγγυητικές ήταν γενικά κουρελόχαρτα είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει ήδη από το 2010. Επίσης όπως ίσως ξεχνάτε σκόπιμα, το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των επιχειρήσεων εισαγωγής στην Ελλάδα ασφαλίζεται κυρίως από 3 Γερμανικές ασφαλιστικές. Από αυτές η μία σταμάτησε να ασφαλίζει χώρες της ΕΕ γενικά, ήδη από το 2011 (αν δεν κάνω λάθος), ενώ οι υπόλοιπες συνέχιζαν να ασφαλίζουν με την εγγύηση του Γερμανικού δημοσίου έως τουλάχιστον το 2012. Στη συνέχεια το έκαναν μόνες τους για όσες επιχειρήσεις εκτιμούσαν ότι το ρίσκο θα ήταν μέσα σε λογικά πλαίσια. Όσες επιχειρήσεις είχαν προβλήματα και άρα δημιουργούσαν ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές σταματούσαν να έχουν κάλυψη και υποχρεώνονταν σε προπληρωμές.

Η κατάσταση αυτή είναι αποτέλεσμα της κρίσης που ξεκίνησε το 2008 και συνεχίζει ως τις μέρες μας. Δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα της σημερινής πολιτικής αστάθειας.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2015)

rogne said:


> Δηλαδή μέχρι πριν σαράντα μέρες πλήρωνε κανονικά το κράτος προμηθευτές, επιστροφές κλπ., αλλά επί ΣΥΡΙΖΑ έγινε στάση πληρωμών και τώρα το κράτος χρωστάει στον ιδιωτικό τομέα 5 δις; Πιστεύει κανείς στα σοβαρά ότι έτσι έγιναν τα πράγματα; Ή μήπως να το γυρίσουμε στην "πολιτική αστάθεια" και να πάμε τη στάση πληρωμών άλλους δυο μήνες πίσω, και μέχρι εκεί;


Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει ότι η νέα κυβέρνηση ψηφίστηκε για ν' αλλάξει τα πράγματα, όπως άλλωστε είχε η ίδια υποσχεθεί. Το να επικαλεστεί η σημερινή κυβέρνηση, για υπεράσπισή της, το ότι συμπεριφέρεται ίδια με την προηγούμενη δεν νομίζω πως της κάνει καλό (ή πως έχει την οποιαδήποτε λογική ή πως λειτουργεί όντως υπερασπιστικά ή πως επιβεβαιώνει το πολυδιαφημισμένο «πρώτη φορά κλπ»).

Και στα ακόμη πιο σοβαρά: Τι έχει κάνει η σημερινή κυβέρνηση για τον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία και την ιδιωτική επιχειρηματικότητα; Τι έχει εξαγγείλει, τι έχει νομοθετήσει; ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. Ενδιαφέρεται μόνο μέχρι στιγμής για τους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους (ή για όσους μπορεί να προσλάβει στο δημόσιο), για τις καθαρίστριες και τους συνταξιούχους· πώς όμως θα πληρωθούν όλοι αυτοί; Τα μόνιμης φύσεως έσοδα του κράτους μόνο από τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες και τις επιχειρήσεις μπορούν να προέλθουν (οι αποκρατικοποιήσεις μόνον one-off έσοδα φέρνουν), κι όμως ο πρωθυπουργός στις προγραμματικές του δηλώσεις ούτε μία λέξη δεν βρήκε να πει για το θέμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2015)

Το κράτος δεν έχει κάνει προς στιγμήν τίποτα για τον ιδιωτικό τομέα, αν και αυτό προς το παρόν είναι καλά νέα, γιατί οι τελευταίες κυβερνήσεις έκαναν πράγματα για τον ιδιωτικό τομέα· πράγματα που τον σμπαράλιασαν και οδήγησαν στο κλείσιμο χιλιάδες επιχειρήσεις. Δικαιωματικά μπορούμε να λέμε προς το παρόν ότι no news is good news.

Αλλά το άρθρο στο capital πάει ένα βήμα παραπέρα και ισχυρίζεται ότι επί ΣΥΡΙΖΑ η κυβέρνηση σταμάτησε να πληρώνει χρέη προς επιχειρήσεις. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι από το 2008 και μετά, οι κυβερνήσεις πολλαπλασίασαν τα φέσια τους στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, με την οποία μέθοδο, κυρίως, άλλωστε έβγαλαν το πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα του '13 (σημειωτέον ότι η αποπληρωμή ληξιπρόθεσμων οφειλών προηγούμενων ετών δεν δημιουργεί έξοδα σε επόμενους ισολογισμούς, γιατί λογίζονται ταυτόχρονα σαν έξοδα της ΚΚ και έσοδα του αντίστοιχου φορέα που είναι να αποπληρώσει = Greek statistics).


----------



## Palavra (Mar 11, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Το κράτος δεν έχει κάνει προς στιγμήν τίποτα για τον ιδιωτικό τομέα


Η *κυβέρνηση* (και όχι το κράτος) δεν έχει καν *πει τίποτα *για τον ιδιωτικό τομέα, ούτε για το ενάμισι εκατομμύριο ανέργων. Το μόνο που έχει εξαγγείλει είναι αύξηση του κατώτατου μισθού, αλλά δεν έχει συνειδητοποιήσει ότι για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει ο ιδιωτικός τομέας να έχει λεφτά. Τα υπόλοιπα που λες εντάσσονται στο επιχείρημα «ναι, αλλά οι άλλοι καλύτεροι ήταν;» Ε, δε μας ενδιαφέρει. Υποτίθεται ότι αυτή η πρώτη φορά αριστερά κυβέρνηση βγήκε με το σύνθημα ότι θα είναι διαφορετική.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2015)

Συγγνώμη, η κυβέρνηση, όχι το κράτος. Τα άλλα που λέω δεν είναι "ναι, αλλά οι άλλοι καλύτεροι ήταν;", είναι "οι άλλοι ήταν πολύ χειρότεροι με τα μέχρι τώρα δεδομένα". Υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά ανάμεσα στα δυο και φαντάζομαι ότι την αντιλαμβάνεσαι. Επίσης ότι το άρθρο στο capital ισχυρίζεται ότι κάτι που ισχύει εδώ και χρόνια ξεκίνησε τώρα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Το κράτος δεν έχει κάνει προς στιγμήν τίποτα για τον ιδιωτικό τομέα, αν και αυτό προς το παρόν είναι καλά νέα, γιατί οι τελευταίες κυβερνήσεις έκαναν πράγματα για τον ιδιωτικό τομέα· πράγματα που τον σμπαράλιασαν και οδήγησαν στο κλείσιμο χιλιάδες επιχειρήσεις. Δικαιωματικά μπορούμε να λέμε προς το παρόν ότι no news is good news.


Δηλαδή επειδή οι προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις κατέστρεψαν με ενέργειες και παραλείψεις τους τον ιδιωτικό τομέα, σημαίνει ότι η τωρινή κυβέρνηση δεν πρέπει να κάνει τίποτα;  Τι είδους λογικό άλμα είν' αυτό; :blink: Γι' αυτό άλλωστε δεν αλλάξαμε κυβέρνηση;

Το ότι όμως η Νέα Διακυβέρνηση™ Νωπής Λαϊκής Εντολής™ δείχνει να μην αντιλαμβάνεται τη σημασία του ιδιωτικού τομέα για την οικονομία, _ΕΙΝΑΙ _πάρα πολύ ανησυχητικό. Διότι, όσα και να δανειστούμε, κάποτε θα τελειώσουν (και μάλιστα πολύ γρήγορα, αν είναι να πηγαίνουν για σπάταλες και χωρίς νόημα “αποκαταστάσεις αδικιών” δίχως ουσιαστικές μεταρρυθμίσεις)· όσα πάρουμε από ρυθμίσεις παλιών χρεών, αποκρατικοποιήσεις, επαναπατρισμούς κεφαλαίων κλπ είναι one off — πρέπει ν' αρχίσει να παράγει εθνικό προϊόν ο ιδιωτικός τομέας για να μπορέσει να πάρει τα πάνω της η χώρα και ν' αρχίσουν να βγαίνουν τα νούμερα. Κι αυτό ισχύει —κάτι που επίσης δεν βλέπω να το 'χουν αντιληφθεί πολλοί— είτε η χώρα αποπληρώσει τα δάνειά της είτε χρεωκοπήσει είτε μείνει στο ευρώ είτε πάει στη δραχμή είτε στη μνα είτε μετακομίσει σούμπιτη στον πλανήτη Άρη.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 11, 2015)

Θεωρώ κάθε σύγκριση άστοχη. Ο Σύριζα βγήκε ισχυριζόμενος ότι θα τα κάνει όλα διαφορετικά. Ιδού η Ρόδος. 

Κατά τα λοιπά, προσπέρασες αεράτος αυτό: _δεν έχει καν πει τίποτα για τον ιδιωτικό τομέα, ούτε για το ενάμισι εκατομμύριο ανέργων. Το μόνο που έχει εξαγγείλει είναι αύξηση του κατώτατου μισθού, αλλά δεν έχει συνειδητοποιήσει ότι για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει ο ιδιωτικός τομέας να έχει λεφτά._

Να προσθέσω σε αυτό που λέει ο Ζάζουλας αυτό που ξαναείπα εδώ: η Ελλάδα δεν έχει πρωτογενή παραγωγή, ούτε έχει γίνει ως τώρα καμιά σοβαρή συζήτηση για το πώς θα αλλάξει αυτό.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> "οι άλλοι ήταν πολύ χειρότεροι με τα μέχρι τώρα δεδομένα"


Εεμμμ, λίγη παράθεση των δεδομένων που καθιστούν τους τωρινούς “πολύ καλύτερους” για τον ιδιωτικό τομέα, παρακαλώ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2015)

Palavra said:


> _δεν έχει καν πει τίποτα [...] για το ενάμισι εκατομμύριο ανέργων_


Άσε την αστική ανάλυση — άνεργοι είναι μόνο οι απολυμένοι της ΕΡΤ κι οι καθαρίστριες κι όσοι συμβασιούχοι του δημοσίου δεν ανανεώθηκε η σύμβασή τους. :devil:


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Δηλαδή επειδή οι προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις κατέστρεψαν με ενέργειες και παραλείψεις τους τον ιδιωτικό τομέα, σημαίνει ότι η τωρινή κυβέρνηση δεν πρέπει να κάνει τίποτα;  Τι είδους λογικό άλμα είν' αυτό; :blink: Γι' αυτό άλλωστε δεν αλλάξαμε κυβέρνηση;



Λογικό άλμα είναι, δεν βλέπω όμως που το υιοθετώ. Δείξε μου πού είπα ότι η τωρινή κυβέρνηση δεν πρέπει να κάνει τίποτα.



Zazula said:


> Εεμμμ, λίγη παράθεση των δεδομένων που καθιστούν τους τωρινούς “πολύ καλύτερους” για τον ιδιωτικό τομέα, παρακαλώ.



Τώρα παίζουμε με τις λέξεις; Είπα ότι προς το παρόν δεν έχουν κάνει τίποτα, πράγμα που καθιστά τους προηγούμενους πολύ χειρότερους. Ούτε "πολύ καλύτεροι" είπα πουθενά ούτε τίποτα ανάλογο. Είπα ότι no news is good news.



Palavra said:


> Θεωρώ κάθε σύγκριση άστοχη. Ο Σύριζα βγήκε ισχυριζόμενος ότι θα τα κάνει όλα διαφορετικά. Ιδού η Ρόδος.



Άκου να δεις, δεν με ενδιαφέρει το πολιτικό του ζητήματος που ο ένας ισχυρίζεται έτσι κι ο άλλος γιουβέτσι και παίζουμε το παιχνιδάκι του "α, είπατε θα είστε αλλιώς, άρα δεν έχει συγκρίσεις". Στον πραγματικό κόσμο οι συγκρίσεις είναι υπαρκτό πράγμα κι εμένα με ενδιαφέρουν κάθε είδους συγκρίσεις. Οτιδήποτε δεν με πηγαίνει προς το χειρότερο, αυτήν την στιγμή, με ικανοποιεί (προς ώρας). Δεν με νοιάζει ούτε τι είπαν ούτε αν θα κάνουν αυτά που είπαν. Με ενδιαφέρει να επιβιώνω εγώ και όλη η κοινωνία γύρω μου. Η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση πήγαινε τα πράγματα από το κακό στο χειρότερο. Με ενδιαφέρει και θα 'πρεπε να ενδιαφέρει κι εσένα το να σταματήσει να πηγαίνει προς το χειρότερο. Ακόμα και το μηδέν είναι καλύτερη θερμοκρασία από το -10. Το ότι η παρούσα κυβέρνηση υποσχέθηκε ότι θα μας πάει στο +30 με αφήνει προς το παρόν παγερά αδιάφορο, μιας και ακόμη τουρτουρίζω από τα πεπραγμένα της προηγούμενης.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 11, 2015)

Strike three:


Palavra said:


> Κατά τα λοιπά, προσπέρασες αεράτος αυτό: _δεν έχει καν πει τίποτα για τον ιδιωτικό τομέα, ούτε για το ενάμισι εκατομμύριο ανέργων. Το μόνο που έχει εξαγγείλει είναι αύξηση του κατώτατου μισθού, αλλά δεν έχει συνειδητοποιήσει ότι για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει ο ιδιωτικός τομέας να έχει λεφτά._


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Δείξε μου πού είπα ότι η τωρινή κυβέρνηση δεν πρέπει να κάνει τίποτα.


Μα, μένεις στο «no news, good news». Βέβαια, τώρα μόλις πρόσθεσες το «προσώρας». Αλλά και πάλι, ούτε μία εξαγγελία, ούτε η παραμικρή αναφορά στις προγραμματικές δηλώσεις;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Strike three:



Τι ακριβώς θες να σχολιάσω σ' αυτό, αφού επιμένεις; Ότι δεν έχουν εξαγγείλει κανένα μέτρο ανακούφισης; Με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο τι θα κάνουν από το τι θα πουν. Για να πάρουν λοιπόν μέτρα ελάφρυνσης και ενίσχυσης του ιδιωτικού τομέα, θα πρέπει πρώτα να ολοκληρωθούν οι συζητήσεις με τους υπόλοιπους Ευρωπαίους. Θα πρέπει να βρεθούν πόροι και χρόνος για κατάλληλο σχεδιασμό που θα βοηθήσει στην ανάκαμψη. Δυστυχώς η ανεργία μειώνεται πολύ πιο δύσκολα απ' ό,τι αυξάνεται και το ίδιο γίνεται και με την ανάκαμψη της αγοράς όταν περάσει ένα συγκεκριμένο σημείο καμπής που εμείς έχουμε περάσει προ πολλού. Αυτήν την στιγμή οι εταίροι ζητάνε νέα έσοδα και η ανάκαμψη της αγοράς απαιτεί ελαφρύνσεις, όχι κι άλλες επιβαρύνσεις για τον ιδιωτικό τομέα. Μέχρι να τα βρούνε οι δικοί μας με τους άλλους, κανείς δεν μπορεί να ελπίζει σε κανένα μέτρο ελάφρυνσης.

Η αύξηση του κατώτατου μισθού δεν είναι κακό μέτρο, αν γίνει σταδιακά. Συμφωνώ ότι δεν γίνεται να αυξηθεί αμέσως, γιατί η αγορά είναι ήδη διαλυμένη. Αλλά όντως θα τον αυξήσουν τον κατώτατο μισθό ή είναι υψηλό ποντάρισμα απέναντι στην απαίτηση των εταίρων για περαιτέρω μείωση του κατώτατου μισθού (που θα βοηθήσει την περαιτέρω κατάρρευση του ΑΕΠ και της αγοράς);


----------



## Palavra (Mar 11, 2015)

Αυτό θέλω να σχολιάσεις, ότι καν στα «θα» δεν βρίσκεται ο ιδιωτικός τομέας. Επίσης, δεν βλέπω να καταλαβαίνεις το εξής: ο βασικός μισθός και τα λεφτά γενικώς δεν αυξάνονται με νόμους.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2015)

http://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy/article/1311960/paralyei-mera-th-mera-h-oikonomia.html


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Μα, μένεις στο «no news, good news». Βέβαια, τώρα μόλις πρόσθεσες το «προσώρας».



Nope:



Hellegennes said:


> Το κράτος δεν έχει κάνει προς στιγμήν τίποτα για τον ιδιωτικό τομέα, αν και αυτό *προς το παρόν* είναι καλά νέα
> [...]
> Δικαιωματικά μπορούμε να λέμε *προς το παρόν* ότι no news is good news.






Palavra said:


> Να προσθέσω σε αυτό που λέει ο Ζάζουλας αυτό που ξαναείπα εδώ: η Ελλάδα δεν έχει πρωτογενή παραγωγή, ούτε έχει γίνει ως τώρα καμιά σοβαρή συζήτηση για το πώς θα αλλάξει αυτό.



Δηλαδή το θέμα είναι ότι δεν αυξάνεται η πρωτογενής παραγωγή; Τότε η Γερμανία πώς τα βγάζει πέρα με μικρότερη πρωτογενή παραγωγή ως ποσοστό του ΑΕΠ της; Ή βασικά *σχεδόν όλες οι χώρες της ΕΕ*. Μήπως είναι οι ώρες εργασίας; Μπα. Οι Έλληνες δουλεύουν κατά μέσο όρο πολύ περισσότερο. Βέβαια είναι η παραγωγικότητα που δεν είναι ίδια. Η παραγωγικότητα ανά άτομο είναι περίπου στο 98% της ΕΕ, αλλά η παραγωγικότητα ανά ώρα είναι πολύ μικρότερη, κυρίως γιατί η παραγωγικότητα των επιχειρηματιών είναι πολύ μικρότερη, καθώς και η απόδοση των κρατικών -και μη- υποδομών και της γραφειοκρατίας.

Γενικά, το πρόβλημα της Ελλάδας είναι πολυσύνθετο. Δεν αρκεί ένα "η Ελλάδα δεν έχει Χ παραγωγή".


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2015)

Zazula said:


> http://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy/article/1311960/paralyei-mera-th-mera-h-oikonomia.html



Ευτυχώς που στο τέλος αναφέρει και τις ουσιαστικές αιτίες της μείωσης του τζίρου κατανάλωσης. Ξεχνάει βέβαια να αναφέρει ότι ο λόγος που συμβαίνει αυτό είναι ένας πόλεμος που έχει ξεσπάσει ανάμεσα στις μεγάλες αλυσίδες ΣΜ και των μικρότερων καταστημάτων, που παίρνουν πίσω κομμάτι της αγοράς (γι' αυτό και η ένταση των προσφορών από τα ΣΜ, η αύξηση των διαφημίσεών τους σε όλα τα μέσα και η γενικότερη πτώση των τιμών). Εξάλλου ένα μάλλον σημαντικό κομμάτι της αγοράς γίνεται πάλι μαύρο.

Τα περί προπληρωμής και τα ρέστα είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει από την αρχή της κρίσης. Κάποιοι τώρα ανακαλύπτουν ότι οι ξένοι προμηθευτές έχουν σταματήσει να αποστέλλουν προϊόντα με αέρα. Η αγορά βιώνει συρρίκνωση από το τέλος του καλοκαιριού και μετά. Το ότι κάτι πρέπει να γίνει άμεσα είναι αυτονόητο, αλλά δεν βλέπω να είναι αυτονόητο και για τους εταίρους μας που συνεχίζουν να έχουν αντιρεαλιστικές απαιτήσεις και να παίζουν παιχνιδάκια. Είναι εύκολο όταν κάθεσαι στην βιλάρα σου και απολαμβάνεις όλα τα καλά του σύγχρονου πολιτισμού να απαιτείς από τους άλλους να τηρούν τις υποχρεώσεις τους και να πληρώνουν λεφτά που δεν έχουν (και δεν εννοώ το κράτος, εννοώ εμάς, τους πολίτες).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2015)

ΟΚ, ας συνεισφέρω την ελάχιστη προσωπική εμπειρία ηλικίας περίπου τριάντα λεπτών. Ήμουν στο Πλαίσιο Πετραλώνων για μια όχι μικρή αγορά (εντάξει, σχετικά είναι αυτά) και δεν ήταν δυνατό να χρεώσω δόσεις σε κάρτα της Εθνικής. Όχι δωρεάν δόσεις (με καμία κάρτα δεν γινόταν αυτό) αλλά απλώς δόσεις. Έκανα ένα σχόλιο της μορφής «α, τόσο έχουν ζορίσει τα πράγματα» και η πωλήτρια είπε, «όχι, αυτό συμβαίνει καμιά φορά». Και προφανώς συμβαίνει, της είπα, όταν οι συνθήκες αναγκάζουν τα δύο μέρη να αναδιαπραγματευτούν. Επίσης, για άνω των 6 δόσεων (άκουσα συζήτηση με άλλον πελάτη) χρειαζόταν έγκριση από τη διεύθυνση.

Κατά τα λοιπά, οι συνθήκες είναι όπως όταν ψωνίζαμε π.χ. τα Χριστούγεννα. (Ναι, ξέρω, όσοι δεν έχουν λεφτά δεν ψωνίζουν ποτέ. Αλήθεια είναι. Το θέμα είναι αν θέλουμε να τους μειώσουμε ή να τους αυξήσουμε. Όχι με λόγια, με έργα.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Η αγορά βιώνει συρρίκνωση από το τέλος του καλοκαιριού και μετά. Το ότι κάτι πρέπει να γίνει άμεσα είναι αυτονόητο, αλλά δεν βλέπω να είναι αυτονόητο και για τους εταίρους μας που συνεχίζουν να έχουν αντιρεαλιστικές απαιτήσεις και να παίζουν παιχνιδάκια. Είναι εύκολο όταν κάθεσαι στην βιλάρα σου και απολαμβάνεις όλα τα καλά του σύγχρονου πολιτισμού να απαιτείς από τους άλλους να τηρούν τις υποχρεώσεις τους και να πληρώνουν λεφτά που δεν έχουν (και δεν εννοώ το κράτος, εννοώ εμάς, τους πολίτες).



Επειδή σωστά επισημαίνεις ως κρίσιμο το τέλος του καλοκαιριού, ελπίζω να αντιλαμβάνεσαι την πολιτική σημασία της συγκεκριμένης χρονικής στιγμής. Είναι η στιγμή που, σε συνέχεια των Ευρωεκλογών, αρχίζει να διαφαίνεται ότι προεδρική εκλογή δεν θα υπάρξει (τέλος του καλοκαιριού αρχίζουν τα έγκυρα δημοσιεύματα για λάδωμα πολιτικών), άρα θα υπάρξει εξαναγκαστική κυβερνητική αλλαγή και θα έρθουν στη διακυβέρνηση «οι άλλοι» (ελπίζω να θυμάσαι το άκρως ενωτικό σύνθημα «ή εμείς ή οι άλλοι») οι οποίοι άλλοι δήλωναν σαφώς (όπως είχαν κάθε δικαίωμα) ότι θα ξεκάνουν όποια απόφαση ή δέσμευση παρθεί και θα είναι αντίθετη με την πολιτική τους. Τα σημερινά (και τα χτεσινοπροχτεσινά και τα αυριομεθαυριανά) είναι άμεσες και ευθείες συνέπειες εκείνης της καμπής στο πολιτικό συνεχές της χώρας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2015)

Ίσως. Όμως μπορεί να ευθύνονται και πιο σημαντικά πράγματα από καταγγελίες για λαδώματα, όπως η αποσταθεροποίηση των αποδόσεων των ομολόγων μετά τον Μάιο και οι ενδείξεις ότι η ελληνική κυβέρνηση δεν θα καταφέρει να πιάσει τους στόχους της για το 2014, οδηγώντας σε συζητήσεις για επόμενο μνημόνιο και τρίτο πακέτο στήριξης.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2015)

www.kathimerini.gr/806854/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/h-istoria-den-8a-mas-sygxwresei


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2015)

Η γραμμή για την αποφυγή του τρίτου πακέτου στήριξης (εφόσον υπήρχε -- τα δάνεια που λήγουν φέτος το καλοκαίρι δαγκώνουν άγρια) ήταν πολύ λεπτή και απαιτούσε (ακόμη και τότε, προεκλογικά, όχι τώρα πια που είναι αργά) χρόνο και μια μίνιμουμ εθνική συνεννόηση σε αυτονόητα πράγματα όπως π.χ. οι βασικές πράξεις της αριθμητικής και η αποτυχημένη χρήση της εφαρμοσμένης θαυματικής (βλ. θαύμα της Κανά) και κηπουρικής (βλ. λεφτόδεντρο).

Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω αν μας ενοχλούν τα πακέτα στήριξης ή οι όροι που τα συνοδεύουν --προκειμένου να μη συνεχίσουμε να χρειαζόμαστε πρωτογενή δανεικά-- και είναι οι όροι που συστηματικά δεν θέλουμε ως κοινωνία να αναλάβουμε (δικαίωμά μας) χωρίς να έχουμε να προτείνουμε παραγωγική ή άλλη δημιουργική εναλλακτική (λάθος μας).


----------



## Palavra (Mar 11, 2015)

Να προσθέσω μόνο δυο πράγματα, στα βιαστικά: αυτό που συμβαίνει με τους ξένους προμηθευτές συνέβαινε το 2012. Από τότε, είχε βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση αλλά όπως λέει ο ντοκ παραπάνω ξανάρχισε μόλις φάνηκε στον ορίζοντα η προοπτική των εκλογών. 

Και ακόμα ένα: έχω μια πιστωτική κάρτα. Η πίστωση που χρησιμοποιώ είναι κάθε φορά ελάχιστη. Αυτή τη φορά είχα ένα υπόλοιπο 65 ευρώ, εκ των οποίων η ελάχιστη δόση ήταν 15 ευρώ, την οποία ξέχασα να πληρώσω στις 6 Μαρτίου. Στις 8, η τράπεζα μου απέρριψε την πάγια εντολή πληρωμής του κινητού μου. Επαναλαμβάνω, για οφειλή 15 ευρώ με καθυστέρηση 2 μέρες, πράγμα που δεν έχω ξανακάνει ποτέ, η τράπεζα μου έκοψε την πίστωση.

Ας το φανταστούμε αυτό σε μεγαλύτερη κλίμακα.

Και: Ρήτρα Grexit στη σύμβαση για τους 80 εργαζόμενους της RBS στην Ελλάδα


----------



## rogne (Mar 11, 2015)

Μια (άτυπη) ενημέρωση για το ασφαλιστικό, από άλλο κλάδο μεν, αλλά χρήσιμη από πολλές απόψεις: http://synelefsimixanikon.espivblogs.net/ενημέρωση-από-την-παράσταση-παρέμβασ/


----------



## Palavra (Mar 11, 2015)

Με την ευκαιρία, αν και είναι λάθος το νήμα, διαβάζω εκεί αυτό:

- δεν ήταν θετικός για το ζήτημα της πρόωρης συνταξιοδότησης των μηχανικών μητέρων ανηλίκων αλλά πιθανά θα εξετάσουν κάποιες παροχές για ειδικές κατηγορίες όπως τρίτεκνες.​
Θα ήθελα να πω ότι θεωρώ κακό μέτρο την πρόωρη συνταξιοδότηση μανάδων με ανήλικα παιδιά. Ο λόγος είναι ο εξής: συνήθως, τα παιδιά είναι γύρω στα 15 και οι μαμάδες συνταξιοδοτούνται γύρω στα 50. Έτσι, συνταξιοδοτείται μια γυναίκα που είναι ικανότατη να δουλέψει, και που το παιδί της δεν την έχει πια ανάγκη. Το κράτος επιβαρύνεται με έναν ακόμα συνταξιούχο και στερείται τα αντίστοιχα ασφαλιστικά έσοδα.

Θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερο τα χρήματα που δίνονται σε αυτές τις γυναίκες ως σύνταξη να μπαίνουν σε ένα ειδικό ταμείο που θα καταβάλλει μισθό τύπου εξαμήνου ΟΑΕΔ προς όλες τις νέες μητέρες, με πρώτες πρώτες τις αυτοαπασχολούμενες, ώστε να έχουν τη δυνατότητα να μη δουλεύουν τουλάχιστον για τον πρώτο χρόνο της ζωής του παιδιού τους, γιατί τότε σε χρειάζεται περισσότερο το παιδί, όχι όταν θα είναι 15.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Να προσθέσω μόνο δυο πράγματα, στα βιαστικά: αυτό που συμβαίνει με τους ξένους προμηθευτές συνέβαινε το 2012. Από τότε, είχε βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση αλλά όπως λέει ο ντοκ παραπάνω ξανάρχισε μόλις φάνηκε στον ορίζοντα η προοπτική των εκλογών.



Συγγνώμη, αλλά αυτό δεν αληθεύει. Δεν άλλαξε κάτι μετά το 2012. Οι προμηθευτές συνέχισαν να απαιτούν προκαταβολή, σε μερικές περιπτώσεις του 100%. Ποιος είπε ότι άλλαξε αυτό;



Palavra said:


> Και ακόμα ένα: έχω μια πιστωτική κάρτα. Η πίστωση που χρησιμοποιώ είναι κάθε φορά ελάχιστη. Αυτή τη φορά είχα ένα υπόλοιπο 65 ευρώ, εκ των οποίων η ελάχιστη δόση ήταν 15 ευρώ, την οποία ξέχασα να πληρώσω στις 6 Μαρτίου. Στις 8, η τράπεζα μου απέρριψε την πάγια εντολή πληρωμής του κινητού μου. Επαναλαμβάνω, για οφειλή 15 ευρώ με καθυστέρηση 2 μέρες, πράγμα που δεν έχω ξανακάνει ποτέ, η τράπεζα μου έκοψε την πίστωση.



Επειδή πάντα πληρώνω χωρίς πίστωση, είτε με χρήμα είτε με χρεωστική, δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται με τις πιστωτικές. Αφού όμως λες ότι δεν το έχεις ξανακάνει ποτέ, είσαι σίγουρη ότι δεν είναι πάγια τακτική της τράπεζάς σου αυτό;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 11, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά αυτό δεν αληθεύει.


Συγγνώμη, αλλά κάνεις λάθος. Δεν μίλησα για προκαταβολή, αλλά για _*πλήρη εξόφληση τοις μετρητοίς*_ μπροστά, προτού στείλουν εμπορεύματα στην Ελλάδα. Και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση πίστεψέ με, κάτι ξέρω για να το λέω.

Για το άλλο, από όσο ξέρω οι τράπεζες παλιότερα δεν το έκαναν. Θα μας πει όμως και ο Ζάζουλας που τα ξέρει καλύτερα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω αν μας ενοχλούν τα πακέτα στήριξης ή οι όροι που τα συνοδεύουν --προκειμένου να μη συνεχίσουμε να χρειαζόμαστε πρωτογενή δανεικά-- και είναι οι όροι που συστηματικά δεν θέλουμε ως κοινωνία να αναλάβουμε (δικαίωμά μας) χωρίς να έχουμε να προτείνουμε παραγωγική ή άλλη δημιουργική εναλλακτική (λάθος μας).



Προσωπικά δεν με ενοχλούν οι όροι που απαιτούνται για να μη συνεχίζουμε να χρειαζόμαστε δανεικά για την κάλυψη πρωτογενών δαπανών. Απλά δεν βλέπω πού ακριβώς σ' αυτά που προτείνουν οι εταίροι μας βρίσκονται αυτοί οι όροι. Τουναντίον, βλέπω όρους που μας οδηγούν σε ακόμα μεγαλύτερες ανάγκες για πρωτογενή δανεικά. Ας πούμε η αύξηση του ΦΠΑ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ας πούμε η αύξηση του ΦΠΑ.


Χέλλε, μάλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει τότε το έργο που παίζεται πέντε χρόνια στην Ελλάδα. Για τη δημοσιονομική ισορροπία χρειάζονται πόροι. Για την ανάπτυξη χρειάζονται μέτρα εξορθολογισμού.

Οι πόροι (πραγματική οικονομία) που διαθέτει το δημόσιο μπορεί να είναι ο δανεισμός, η μείωση δαπανών (μείωση συντάξεων και μείωση δημοσίων υπαλλήλων), η εμπορική δραστηριοποίηση/παροχή υπηρεσιών στο εξωτερικό και το εσωτερικό, η εκποίηση ή εκμίσθωση περιουσίας (ιδιωτικοποιήσεις), η φορολογία, η δέσμευση καταθέσεων και περιουσιών κ.λπ. Εσύ (η πολιτική ηγεσία) αποφασίζεις ποια από αυτά (ή σε ποια έκταση) απορρίπτεις ως πολιτική και ποια αποδέχεσαι. Οι κυβερνήσεις 2010-2014 δεν θέλησαν να περικόψουν ακόμη περισσότερο μισθούς και συντάξεις του Δημοσίου και θεώρησαν προτιμότερη τη φορολόγηση, και μάλιστα της ακίνητης περιουσίας, όπου έχει επενδύσει πολλά ο ελληνικός λαός. Η νέα κυβέρνηση σίγουρα δεν κινείται στην αντίθετη λογική.

Τα μέτρα εξορθολογισμού και προώθησης της ανάπτυξης λένε ότι π.χ. δεν έχει λογική να έχεις 23% ΦΠΑ στον Έβρο και 7,5 στη Μύκονο, θα είχε ίσως νόημα το αντίθετο (αν θα μπορούσες να εξασφαλίσεις την απουσία λαθρεμπορίου). Επίσης ότι ίσως είναι τελικά προτιμότερο να πας σε ενιαίο συντελεστή αγαθών και υπηρεσιών 14-15-16% με ταυτόχρονη μετάβαση π.χ. των φαρμάκων σε χαμηλότερο συντελεστή επειδή η φοροκλοπή ΦΠΑ είναι πιο ογκώδης στις υπηρεσίες παρά στα προϊόντα (που διακινούνται από εταιρείες με πιο οργανωμένα λογιστήρια). Επειδή πρέπει να πάρεις υπόψη και την κοινωνική επιβάρυνση (π.χ. έστω και 2% στα τρόφιμα), το πρόβλημα είναι πολυπαραμετρικό και δύσκολο.

Όταν στη Ρουμανία (επίσης σε πρόγραμμα ΔΝΤ), πριν από μερικά χρόνια το Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο απέρριψε μια «δομική» κυβερνητική μεταρρύθμιση, η κυβέρνηση αναγκάστηκε την άλλη μέρα να ανεβάσει τον ΦΠΑ στο 25%. Πρόσφατα διάβασα ότι άρχισε να τον μειώνει.

Γι' αυτό έγραψα ότι το θέμα είναι απλής αριθμητικής. Οι κυβερνήσεις της κρίσης μερίμνησαν _υπέρ της πλειοψηφίας του ελληνικού λαού_ (εγώ αυτά τα περί «πελατών» τα ακούω βερεσέ), δηλαδή της πλειοψηφίας του ελληνικού λαού που ήταν και είναι, άμεσα ως μισθωτοί ή έμμεσα ως συνταξιούχοι, αποδέκτες πληρωμών του δημοσίου. Αυτό που δεν έγινε έγκαιρα αντιληπτό όμως ήταν ότι το σύστημα δεν μπορούσε να συνεχίσει να δουλεύει όπως πριν από την κρίση, χωρίς αυξημένες εισροές «παραγωγικής οικονομίας».

Είναι σαφές και το πώς πρέπει να δουλέψουμε στο εξής: εξωστρεφώς. Δεν έχουμε ανακαλύψει όμως το πώς θα γίνει αυτό χωρίς να ακολουθήσουμε τα «σκληρά μέτρα» (ιδιωτικοποιήσεις, μείωση δαπανών δημοσίου -- ώστε να μπορεί να μειωθεί η φορολόγηση των επενδύσεων, διαφάνεια και γρήγορες διαδικασίες) που μας προτείνουν/ζητούν εδώ και πέντε χρόνια.


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2015)

Από το ντουζ πουάν στο κρύο ντουζ:

http://www.capital.gr/News.asp?id=2252083


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χέλλε, μάλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει τότε το έργο που παίζεται πέντε χρόνια στην Ελλάδα. Για τη δημοσιονομική ισορροπία χρειάζονται πόροι. Για την ανάπτυξη χρειάζονται μέτρα εξορθολογισμού.



Συγγνώμη που κάνω quote μόνο αυτό, απαντάω συνολικά. Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς αντιρρήσεις έχεις σ' αυτά που λέω. Και αριθμητική ξέρω και πέντε κουτσοοικονομικά. Ο κοινός συντελεστής ΦΠΑ και γενικά η αύξηση ΦΠΑ είναι πολύ κακή ιδέα σε μια οικονομία που παραπαίει. Δημιουργεί συνολική αύξηση στα καταναλωτικά αγαθά, το οποίο μπορεί να έχει πολλές συνέπειες. Από μείωση των εσόδων ΦΠΑ λόγω αύξησης της μαύρης οικονομίας μέχρι νέα κλεισίματα επιχειρήσεων και μεγαλύτερη πίεση της αγοράς. Άλλωστε ο ΦΠΑ είναι ο φόρος που επηρεάζει αρνητικά πρώτα τους χαμηλόμισθους, γιατί είναι flat φόρος.

Αν οι εταίροι μας ήθελαν την Ελλάδα να γίνει αυτόνομη θα έπρεπε να κατευθυνθούν προς μέτρα και ελαφρύνσεις που θα επέτρεπαν τον εξορθολογισμό του δημοσίου χωρίς να πλήξουν την αγορά. ΔΕΝ γίνεται να γίνει αυτόνομη με μεγαλύτερη συρρίκνωση της αγοράς. Ε, όλα όσα συζητιούνται θα συρρικνώσουν την αγορά, πώς να το κάνουμε δηλαδή;


----------



## SBE (Mar 11, 2015)

Μα έτσι κι αλλιώς η οικονομία της Κύπρου δεν ακολουθούσε ποτέ πορεία παράλληλη με την ελληνική. 
(πάει το δωδεκάρι στη Γιουροβίζιον)
Περί RBS: το ότι ανήκει κατά 80% στο δημόσιο δεν έχει να κάνει με τις αποφάσεις της τράπεζας, άλλωστε το δημόσιο την αγόρασε για να την σώσει το 2008 με την μεγάλη κρίση. Το ότι μόνο οι Βρετανοί έκαναν σενάρια Grexit απλά δείχνει ότι δουλεύει στο ΗΒ η αντι-ΕΕ προπαγάνδα, η οποία με απλά λόγια είναι η εξής: κάθε μέρα μας φέρνει πιο κοντά στη διάλυση της ΕΕ (το οποίο είναι δεδομένο, απλά δεν είναι και τόσο κοντά όσο θα ήθελαν οι Άγγλοι). 

Περί κυβερνητικών προγραμμάτων για τους εργαζόμενους: κι εγώ αναρωτιέμαι τί σκοπεύει να κάνει η κυβέρνηση για τους άνεργους και τους εργαζόμενους του ιδιωτικού τομέα. Μέχρι στιγμής έχουμε ακούσει μεγαλεπήβολα σχέδια για τους κρατικοδίαιτους, έχουμε δει αυξήσεις στους ΔΕΚΟ-δίαιτους κλπ αλλά είναι λες και από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη εξαφανίστηκε η ανεργία. Από εκεί που ήταν καθημερινό θέμα στο δημόσιο διάλογο πλέον δεν ακούγεται τίποτα. 
Παλ και Ζαζ, γιατί του την πέφτετε του Έλλη; Ειδικά σήμερα δεν είπε τίποτα περίεργο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2015)

Χέλλε (#536), προφανώς και γνωρίζουν οι πάντες ότι η αύξηση των φόρων καταστρέφει τη λειτουργία της αγοράς. Οπότε, ευκαιρία να το παίξεις διαπραγματευτής. Πάρε τη λίστα των πηγών εσόδων για το δημόσιο και βρες από πού θα μαζέψεις καταρχήν τα χρήματα που λείπουν μέχρι το πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα του 1,5% που θεωρεί ανεκτό ο ΥπΟικ και μετά τους επιπλέον πόρους για το κυβερνητικό πρόγραμμα (Θεσσαλονίκης ήόποιας άλλης πόλης προτιμάς).

Και τι θέλεις να πεις «δεν καταλαβαίνουν οι εταίροι»; Οι εταίροι μιλάνε δημόσια, αλλά αυτά που μας ζητούν δεν τα κάνουμε. Οπότε, τι; Απαιτούμε να μας στηρίξουν με τους δικούς μας όρους, που είναι η συνέχεια των όρων με τους οποίους φτάσαμε εδώ και είναι προφανές ότι δεν μπορούμε να ξεφύγουμε από τα ζόρια με αυτό;

Επιτέλους, πότε θα κατανοήσουμε ότι το επιθυμητό δεν είναι πάντα και εφικτό και ότι για να περνάμε λιγότερο ή περισσότερο καλά πρέπει πρώτα να... περνάμε; Μάλλον με την ολοκλήρωση της θητείας και της παρούσας κυβέρνησης...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2015)

SBE said:


> Παλ και Ζαζ, γιατί του την πέφτετε του Έλλη; Ειδικά σήμερα δεν είπε τίποτα περίεργο.


Για να μην ξεχαστεί...


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 11, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χέλλε (#536), προφανώς και γνωρίζουν οι πάντες ότι η αύξηση των φόρων καταστρέφει τη λειτουργία της αγοράς. Οπότε, ευκαιρία να το παίξεις διαπραγματευτής. Πάρε τη λίστα των πηγών εσόδων για το δημόσιο και βρες από πού θα μαζέψεις καταρχήν τα χρήματα που λείπουν μέχρι το πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα του 1,5% που θεωρεί ανεκτό ο ΥπΟικ και μετά τους επιπλέον πόρους για το κυβερνητικό πρόγραμμα (Θεσσαλονίκης ήόποιας άλλης πόλης προτιμάς).



Προφανώς αν ήμουν διαπραγματευτής δεν θα έταζα προγράμματα και βλακείες, αλλά θα απαιτούσα και την συμμόρφωση των πλεονασμάτων στα όρια του εφικτού κρίσιμου σημείου μη αρνητικής επίδρασης στο ΑΕΠ. Τόσα μπορώ να εξοικονομήσω τόσα θα εξοικονομήσω. Κάντε υπομονή να γυρίσω σε ανάπτυξη και αναθεωρούμε προς τα πάνω τους στόχους.



drsiebenmal said:


> Επιτέλους, πότε θα κατανοήσουμε ότι το επιθυμητό δεν είναι πάντα και εφικτό και ότι για να περνάμε λιγότερο ή περισσότερο καλά πρέπει πρώτα να... περνάμε; Μάλλον με την ολοκλήρωση της θητείας και της παρούσας κυβέρνησης...



Αυτό που δεν είναι εφικτό είναι να συνεχίσουμε στον ίδιο δρόμο. Για να περνάμε θα πρέπει να αναθεωρηθούν κάποια πράγματα προς τα κάτω. Όπως είπα, αν ήμουν διαπραγματευτής θα έλεγα "στηρίξτε με τώρα και αύριο θα αναπληρώσω στο έπακρο". Αυτό είναι που κάνουν πως δεν καταλαβαίνουν οι εταίροι μας. Το επιθυμητό άσ' το.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2015)

Εντάξει. «Εμείς νομίζουμε ότι μπορείς να εξοικονομήσεις περισσότερα. Για ξανακοίτα τους αριθμούς σου. Για δες μήπως μπορείς να κόψεις τις πρόωρες συντάξεις. Για δες μήπως μπορείς να βάλεις πλαφόν στη σύνταξη στα, ξέρω γω, 1500 ευρώ. Για δες μήπως μπορείς να περιορίσεις τα κάθε λογής λαμόγια. Για δες μήπως μπορείς να πας τον ΦΠΑ στα ξενοδοχεία της Μυκόνου και της Σαντορίνης στο 13%. Για δες μήπως δεν χρειάζεσαι δώδεκα φρεγάτες και τους αντίστοιχους ναυάρχους ε.α. Για δες μήπως μπορείς να αξιοποιήσεις τίποτε ακίνητα. Για δες μήπως μπορείς να πάρεις κανά φράγκο παραπάνω φόρους από κάτι μεγαλόσχημους γιατρούς και γνωστούς-αγνώστους καναλάρχες. Για δες μήπως μπορείς να βγάζεις αποφάσεις στις φορολογικές δίκες σε έξι μήνες αντί σε δέκα χρόνια. Για δες...

Και αφού δεις, έλα να μας πεις τι βρήκες και να κουβεντιάσουμε ξανά για πλεονάσματα και για τις ανάγκες σου σε δανεικά.»


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 12, 2015)

Συγγνώμη, για τι αριθμούς νομίζεις πως μιλάμε; Εν πρώτοις δεν είναι τέτοια τα πράγματα που ζητάνε. Αυτά είναι πράγματα που θα ήθελες εσύ να αλλάξουν. Κάτι πλαφόν και περιορισμούς στις πρόωρες συντάξεις τα βλέπουν ως δευτερεύοντα, όταν τα βλέπουν και καθόλου. Και είναι, εδώ που τα λέμε. Όταν απαιτείς από το κράτος να εξοικονομήσει 8 δισεκατομμύρια, είναι αστείο να κάνεις συζήτηση γύρω από το αν βγαίνουν σε πρόωρη σύνταξη 1000 νοματαίοι, άσχετα αν το φαινόμενο πρέπει να εκλείψει. Ούτε με φορολογικό κυνήγι σε γιατρούς σώζεσαι. Άντε και εντατικοποιούνται οι διαδικασίες και καταφέρνει το ΣΔΟΕ και φέρνει στην δικαιοσύνη 1000 περιπτώσεις γιατρών που χρωστάνε από 1 εκατομμύριο. Πάλι δεν σώζεσαι με τίποτα.

Ωραία όλα αυτά που λες δόκτορα αλλά έχουν μικρή σχέση με το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουμε αυτήν την στιγμή. Και όχι, δεν είναι θέμα διάθεσης και καλής θέλησης που δεν δείχνουμε και γι' αυτό τάχα μάς αντιμετωπίζουν αρνητικά. Δεν είναι θέμα ότι είμαστε ας πούμε το κακομαθημένο της Ευρώπης και ότι οι εταίροι-γονείς μας περιμένουν να δούνε το καλό μας πρόσωπο για να μας βοηθήσουν. Αυτά είναι ιστοριούλες εσωτερικής κατανάλωσης που προσωποποιούν τις πολιτικές κρατών, λες και ένα κράτος πράττει κατά το θυμικό ενός ατόμου σε καίρια θέση.

Χρειάζεται να αντιληφθούμε όλοι κάτι σημαντικό: σχεδόν ποτέ δεν κατάφερε χώρα να διατηρήσει μεσοπρόθεσμα τόσο υψηλά πλεονάσματα για τόσο διάστημα όσο απαιτούν οι μνημονιακές μας υποχρεώσεις. Υπήρξαν μερικές ιστορικές περιπτώσεις βέβαια που κατάφεραν κάτι τέτοιο από καθαρή συγκυρία -όπως εκτίναξη των τιμών ενός πρωτεύοντος είδους εξαγωγής-, αλλά με το δικό τους νόμισμα, που επέτρεψε την ευελιξία υποτίμησης, και φυσικά όχι μέσω λιτότητας.

Η απαίτηση για συντήρηση υψηλών πλεονασμάτων σε συνθήκες λιτότητας είναι ανήκουστη και δεν εξασφαλίζεται με την κατάργηση της συνταξιοδότησης της Κυρα-κούλας απ' τα 50.

Επιπροσθέτως, στον 21ο αιώνα δεν είχαμε καμμιά σημαντική υστέρηση στα έσοδα του κράτους ανά ΑΕΠ. Άλλα ήταν τα προβλήματά μας κι όχι ότι δεν πληρώνανε φόρο οι γιατροί. Για να εξηγούμαστε, όχι ότι δεν είναι πρόβλημα, αλλά δεν είναι αυτό τέλος πάντων που μας έφερε εδώ. Ως εκ τούτου, δεν υπάρχει περιθώριο για αύξηση φορολογικών εσόδων γιατί απ' αυτήν την άποψη ήμασταν ήδη σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα. Και για όποιον είναι δυσπιστεί, ιδού ένας πίνακας:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2015)

Μου αρέσει η επιλογή χωρών με τις οποίες μας συγκρίνεις. Επομένως, πάνω που ήμασταν έτοιμοι για το G-8, οι κακοί εταίροι μάς έκοψαν τον δρόμο.

Επειδή αυτά που παπαγαλίζεις (για μεγάλα πλεονάσματα επί σειρά ετών κλπ κλπ) είναι πασίγνωστα, έχουν τεθεί και από το ΔΝΤ είναι προφανές ότι (όπως σε όλα αυτά τα θέματα ως τώρα) και σε αυτά τα θέματα θα δοθεί τελικά πολιτική λύση. Με τρόπους που δεν είναι ενδεχομένως γνωστοί σήμερα, όπως ήταν αδιανόητη π.χ. η ποσοτική χαλάρωση της ΕΚΤ πριν από δύο χρόνια. Εμείς θα κάνουμε το δικό μας κομμάτι (θα οργανώσουμε το ΣΕΚ) μας και οι άλλοι το δικό τους (θα παίξουν με τους αριθμούς μέχρι να κλείσει το θέμα).

Για να έρθω και στην κυρά-Κούλα, τώρα. Δες τους αριθμούς που έφερες. Οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές στην Ελλάδα είναι, στο διάστημα που καλύπτεται, γύρω στο 10-12%. Για τις συντάξεις απαιτούνται όμως και επιπλέον πόροι, που ακόμη και τώρα δεν είναι σαφές πόσοι είναι με ακρίβεια, αλλά με βεβαιότητα κυμαίνονται γύρω σε άλλο ένα 10-12%, ίσως πολύ περισσότερο.

Δύο σκέψεις. Η πρώτη αφορά το εσωτερικό μείγμα αυτών των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών, αν και δεν είναι εύκολος ο υπολογισμός με βάση ποσοστά και μόνο, οπότε θα περιοριστώ στη διατύπωση του προβλήματος. Έστω ότι ο ιδιωτικός τομέας έφτασε στην κορύφωσή του το 2004 (ολυμπιακά έργα κλπ). Πώς διατηρούνται οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές ως ποσοστό του ΑΕΠ στην ίδια αναλογία και σήμερα, με το ΑΕΠ μειωμένο κατά 25%, τον ιδιωτικό τομέα αποδεκατισμένο; Το πιο εύλογο σενάριο είναι ότι το ποσοστό διατηρείται επειδή είναι αυξημένες οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές στον δημόσιο τομέα. Μα πώς μπορεί να είναι αυξημένες σε σχέση με το 2004 και μετά τις περικοπές της κρίσης; (Άσκηση 1.)

Τα επόμενα ερωτήματα, που προκύπτουν από τη διαπίστωση αυτή είναι (α) Ποιο είναι τελικά το ποσοστό της συμβολής δημόσιου και ιδιωτικού τομέα στο ΑΕΠ, από όπου προκύπτει το ερώτημα (β): Δεδομένου του (α) ποια πρέπει να είναι η φορολογική επιβάρυνση του δημόσιου και ποια του ιδιωτικού τομέα; (Άσκηση 2). 

Τέλος, δύο ερωτήματα ακόμη πιο δύσκολα: (α) Ποιο ποσοστό της συμβολής του δημόσιου τομέα στο ΑΕΠ αφορά εξωστρεφή παραγωγικότητα (π.χ. τραπεζική επέκταση της Εθνικής και του ΟΤΕ στον βαλκανικό περίγυρο) και (β) ποιο ποσοστό της συμβολής του ιδιωτικού τομέα στο ΑΕΠ είναι κρατικοδίαιτο και ποιο εξωστρεφές; Π.χ. ένα μεγάλο δημόσιο έργο με ευρωπαϊκούς και ελληνικούς πόρους είναι εξωστρεφές και κρατικοδίαιτο μαζί. (Άσκηση 3 -- ο λύτης παίρνει και βραβείο Νόμπελ, μάλλον).

Πού θέλω να καταλήξω; Ότι ενώ το προφίλ της ελληνικής οικονομίας μοιάζει με το προφίλ άλλων οικονομιών με παρεμβατικό δημόσιο τομέα, είναι τόσο περίπλοκα (περίτεχνα, αν θέλεις) μπερδεμένο, που οι στατιστικές δεν μπορεί να αποτελούν παρά σχετικό και μόνο μπούσουλα. Στην αρχή της κρίσης γινόταν σύγκριση με τη Μεγάλη Ύφεση των ΗΠΑ στη δεκαετία του 1930. Την ξεπεράσαμε χρονικά, αλλά οι τιμές των προϊόντων πρώτης ανάγκης εξακολουθούν να μην μειώνονται. Αυτά δεν είναι απλά φαινόμενα, δεν εξηγούνται με απλή σύγκριση στοιχειωδών στατιστικών, θέλουν βαθιά γνώση και της κατάστασης και των διαπλεκομένων δυνάμεων στη χώρα, και των οικονομικών και γεωπολιτικών παραγόντων που την επηρεάζουν εξωγενώς.

Ένα τελευταίο, για την κυρα Σούλα που πήρε σύνταξη στα 50 της. Δεν έχω στοιχεία για να πω πόσο και σε τι συμβάλλει η σύνταξή της. Ξέρω όμως το παράδειγμα της κυρα-Λένης. Ο άντρας της κυρα-Λένης έφυγε νέος, στα 58 του. Έμπορος ήταν, και στα χρόνια του η καταβολή ασφαλιστικών εισφορών στο Ταμείο Εμπόρων ήταν κάτι σαν αστείο. Η κυρα-Λένη βρέθηκε ξεκρέμαστη στα 55 της, προσπάθησε να εργαστεί αλλά είχε να δουλέψει από τα 25 της, δεν ήταν εύκολο. Κάποιοι φίλοι έτρεξαν, μάζεψαν ένσημα, παρακάλεσαν και της εξασφάλισαν μια κατώτατη σύνταξη χηρείας, ας πούμε γύρω στα 500 ευρώ σημερινά.

Η κυρα-Λένη έφυγε πλήρης ημερών στα 87 της. Έπαιρνε ανελλιπώς τη σύνταξή της και είχε την υγειονομική περίθαλψή της. Αν με ρωτήσεις, σωστά, γιατί έτσι πρέπει σε ένα δίκαιο κράτος, να φροντίζει τους πολίτες του που είναι ανήμποροι. Γι' αυτό, άλλωστε, υπάρχουν και οι λοιποί κρατικοί πόροι (που αναφέραμε πιο πάνω): δάνεια, φόροι, δραστηριότητα κ.λπ.

Πόσα χρήματα κόστισε (σωστά, το ξαναλέω) η κυρα-Λένη στον προϋπολογισμό; Ορίστε ένας πολύ χοντρικός υπολογισμός: 32 χρόνια συντάξεις (14): 32 Χ 14 Χ 500 = 224.000. 32 χρόνια γιατροί και φάρμακα και νοσοκομεία κλπ., ας πούμε από 3.000 τον χρόνο, άλλες 96.000. Σύνολο 320.000. Δέκα χιλιάρικα τον χρόνο.

Κοίταξε τώρα γύρω σου και σκέψου πόσους κυρ-Στέλιους και κυρα-Λένες και μαστρο-Γιώργηδες και θειο-Μαρίες ξέρεις. Και κάνε άλλον έναν υπολογισμό. Διαίρεσέ το δια 30 ή δια 40, τον μέσο όρο διάρκειας της συνταξιοδότησης για να πάρεις μια εικόνα σε ετήσια βάση. Πολλαπλασίασε με τον αριθμό των συνταξιούχων. Αν η επιδότηση είναι δέκα χιλιάρικα για δύο εκατομμύρια συνταξιούχους, το σύνολο είναι 20 δις. Αν είναι πέντε χιλιάρικα για ένα εκατομμύριο είναι 5 δις κλπ.

Όσο για την κυρα-Κούλα, ΔΥ που προσελήφθη στα 32 της και αποσύρεται στα 50 (ή όσο επιτρέπεται, τέλος πάντων). Κάνε το ισοζύγιο. Συνειδητοποίησε ότι οι εισφορές της κυρα-Κούλας δεν ήταν (παρά σε μικρό ίσως ποσοστό τους) «εξωστρεφείς» αλλά ανακύκλωση των φόρων άλλων, εξωστρεφών και μη δραστηριοτήτων. (Άσκηση 4).

Αν έλυσες και τις 4 ασκήσεις είσαι έτοιμος για την επόμενη δουλειά σου. Το γραφείο σου, στον 7ο όροφο στη γωνία Σταδίου και Ερμού, στην Πλατεία Συντάγματος, σε περιμένει.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το γραφείο σου, στον 7ο όροφο στη γωνία Σταδίου και Ερμού, στην Πλατεία Συντάγματος, σε περιμένει.


Καραγιώργη Σερβίας και Σταδίου. Να μην πάει σε λάθος κτίριο για την τελετή παράδοσης-παραλαβής. :twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2015)

Εδώ εννοούσα;), στα μουράτα:






όχι εδώ:


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 12, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μου αρέσει η επιλογή χωρών με τις οποίες μας συγκρίνεις. Επομένως, πάνω που ήμασταν έτοιμοι για το G-8, οι κακοί εταίροι μάς έκοψαν τον δρόμο.



Επειδή μού έχει καεί το ένα PC και έχω τα νεύρα μου, θα γίνω λίγο κακουλίνος απέναντι σε ειρωνικά σχόλια, άσχετα με πόσο φιλική διάθεση γίνονται. Προειδοποιώ να δείξεις κατανόηση. Τις χώρες αυτές τις επέλεξα με βάση την εγγύτητα των εσόδων/ΑΕΠ, ο μέσος όρος του ΟΟΣΑ ήταν γύρω στο 34% στον σχετικό πίνακα. Υπάρχουν βέβαια χώρες με μεγαλύτερα ποσοστά, αλλά είναι κάτι Σουηδίες και λοιπές βόρειες χώρες που δεν φαντάζομαι να θέλεις να συγκριθούμε φορολογικά σε σχέση με το τι προσφέρουν τα κράτη τους στους πολίτες.



drsiebenmal said:


> Επειδή αυτά που παπαγαλίζεις (για μεγάλα πλεονάσματα επί σειρά ετών κλπ κλπ) είναι πασίγνωστα, έχουν τεθεί και από το ΔΝΤ είναι προφανές ότι (όπως σε όλα αυτά τα θέματα ως τώρα) και σε αυτά τα θέματα θα δοθεί τελικά πολιτική λύση. Με τρόπους που δεν είναι ενδεχομένως γνωστοί σήμερα, όπως ήταν αδιανόητη π.χ. η ποσοτική χαλάρωση της ΕΚΤ πριν από δύο χρόνια. Εμείς θα κάνουμε το δικό μας κομμάτι (θα οργανώσουμε το ΣΕΚ) μας και οι άλλοι το δικό τους (θα παίξουν με τους αριθμούς μέχρι να κλείσει το θέμα).



Εν πρώτοις δεν μ' αρέσει η λέξη "παπαγαλίζεις". Δεν πρόκειται για κάτι που επαναλαμβάνω σαν φερέφωνο, αλλά για κάτι στο οποίο καταλήγω με ιδία κρίση μελετώντας στοιχεία και το οποίο φωνάζω από όταν διάβασα το Μεσοπρόθεσμο. Δεύτερον, αυτό που λες μού ακούγεται εξωφρενικό. Τι θα πει "είναι προφανές"; Μας το έχει πει κάποιος; Μας το έχουν υποσχεθεί; Το γράφει κάποιο ιερό βιβλίο; Είναι αυτονόητο; Κι αν δεν είναι τόσο προφανές; Σχεδιάζεις πολιτική που διακινδυνεύει τις τύχες ενός ολόκλήρου λαού στην βάση του ότι "δεν το ξέρουμε ακόμα, αλλά είναι προφανές ότι θα γίνει"; Ειλικρινά, δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το δω σαν υπεροπτιμιστική λογική ή μαντεία. Αυτά τα πράγματα δεν είναι δεδομένα, ιδιαίτερα όταν δεν είσαι η μεμονωμένη περίπτωση λες και απλά στα ξαφνικά ξέσπασε κρίση στην Ελλάδα και δεν υπάρχει γενικευμένη κρίση στην Ευρώπη. Λες και δεν προηγήθηκε μια παγκόσμια κρίση λίγα χρόνια πριν.

Τέλος, θα σχολιάσω μόνο τα της Κυρα-λένης. Σωστοί οι υπολογισμοί σου, χοντρικά. Και δεν διαφωνώ σε τίποτα. Μόνο που η λογική σου κάπου χωλαίνει. Αυτά είναι συνολικά έξοδα του κράτους για τους ασφαλισμένους. Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα για πρόωρες συντάξεις που ήδη έχουν δοθεί. Και είναι αλήθεια ότι δίνουμε πολλά λεφτά σε συντάξεις, μόνο που είναι επίσης αλήθεια ότι θα έπρεπε να είχαν καλυφθεί από πόρους που είχαν ήδη δοθεί κι όχι από μηδενική βάση, σήμερα. Ο μόνος τρόπος για να το ελαφρύνεις αυτό είναι να αυξηθεί ο ιδιωτικός τομέας. Και τι χρειάζεται για να γίνει αυτό; Νέα μέτρα. Όχι φοροεισπρακτικά, το ακριβώς αντίθετο.

Εν ολίγοις, τα μεγέθη που αναφέρεις αφορούν το σύνολο των συνταξιούχων. Οι όποιες αλλαγές προς το υγιέστερο του συστήματος έχουν λίγο να κάνουν με πρόωρες συνταξιοδοτήσεις (ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΟΠΟΥΝ) και περισσότερο με ενίσχυση της αγοράς. Τα μεγέθη είναι απολύτως δυσανάλογα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 12, 2015)

Μικρή παρένθεση με αναδημοσίευση φεϊσμπουκικού σχολίου:
Η πιο μαζική ως τώρα αντίδραση και αμφισβήτηση βουλευτών του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ σε επιλογές της ηγεσίας, δεν έγινε ούτε για τη συνεργασία με τον Καμμένο, ούτε για την τετράμηνη συμφωνία, ούτε για την τρόικα που δεν την λένε τρόικα, ούτε για οποιοδήποτε ανάλογο σημαντικό ζήτημα. Αλλά, για τα βουλευτικά αυτοκίνητα... Δεν το λες και αισιόδοξο αυτό...​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2015)

Χέλλε, το τι προσφέρουν τα κράτη στους πολίτες τους είναι συναπόφαση των πολιτών και των ηγεσιών τους. 

(Σε συνάρτηση και με την παρέμβαση του Ζάζουλα) αυτό και μένω.


----------



## Costas (Mar 12, 2015)

Τελικά το "ανόητα αφελής" ήτανε συμπαιγνία ολκής, απ' ό,τι λέει εδώ, του μεταφραστικού του Μέγκα, και μάλιστα σε δύο επίπεδα.
(lifo)
Ο Βαρουφάκης του είχε παραπονεθεί ότι τα ΜΜΕ είναι φριχτά και διαστρέφουν πράγματα -ω, η ειρωνεία!- κι αυτός του είπε πάνω κάτω ότι 'έλα τώρα, αφού είσαι ειδικός στα επικοινωνιακά, μην εκπλήσσεσαι απ' τα μίντια'. Το χειρότερο είναι πως απ' ό,τι φαίνεται στο βίντεο η κουβέντα τους ήταν πολύ φιλική και με χιούμορ και από τις δύο πλευρές. Κι όμως, μπήκαμε όλοι εμείς, σαν τις κακές πεθερές, να βάλουμε εκ των υστέρων λόγια στον δικό μας, «σε είπε ανόητο!», «αντέδρασε, σε πρόσβαλε» ανάβοντας φιτίλια χωρίς αιτία. Δεν είναι μόνο το ότι το MEGA (οι μεταφραστές και όχι οι ανταποκριτές, ξανατονίζω) πρόσθεσε μια προσβλητική λέξη που δεν υπήρχε μετατρέποντας το "ξαφνικά αφελής" σε "ανόητα αφελής", αλλά ότι η Ελληνική κυβέρνηση, που έκανε σήμερα επίσημο διάβημα δεν κατάλαβε λέξη απ' τα λεγόμενα του Σόιμπλε. Ακόμα και να είχε πει «ανόητα αφελής» η φράση θα έλεγε ότι «δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι είναι ανόητα αφελής» και όχι ότι «είναι ανόητα αφελής». Εννοείται πως τα ξένα μέσα πχ. BBC και New York Times μετέφεραν τις δηλώσεις με ακρίβεια και πρέπει να είναι έκπληκτα απ' το ότι η κυβέρνηση πίστεψε την πατριωτική μετάφραση του Μέγκα ή των αντιμνημονιακών σάιτ πατώντας την μπανανόφλουδα. Μόλις διάβασα και αυτό: Φλαμπουράρης: «Λόγω ψυχολογικών παραμέτρων η αντίδραση Σόιμπλε»(Σε ψυχολογικές παραμέτρους λόγω του ότι η ισορροπία δεν είναι πια υπέρ της Γερμανίας στην Ευρώπη απέδωσε την αντίδραση Σόιμπλε κατά Βαρουφάκη και την αμφιλεγόμενη φράση "ανόητα αφελής", ο υπουργός Επικρατείας.) Δηλαδή ο Υπουργός Επικρατείας μας και δεξί χέρι του Τσίπρα, βιάστηκε και έκανε και ψυχιατρική διάγνωση του Σόιμπλε!

ΣΣ: Ειδικά για το διάβημα ο Κοτζιάς είπε ότι έγινε για την ουσία των λεγομένων του Σόυμπλε και όχι για το "ανόητα αφελής". Χμμ...


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 13, 2015)

Τώρα που έχω λίγο παραπάνω χρόνο, θέλω να επικεντρωθώ ξανά στο κτγμ παράξενο σχόλιο του Δόκτορα, ότι είναι λογικό να σκεφτούμε ότι αν κάνουμε εμείς "αυτά που πρέπει" η άλλη πλευρά θα αναθεωρήσει τους στόχους της, γιατί είναι αυτονόητο ή μάλλον "προφανές" ότι δεν γίνεται αλλιώς. Ας κάνουμε το τρομερό αυτό άλμα πίστεως, για το οποίο μόνο υποψίες μπορούμε να έχουμε, γιατί κανείς δεν το έχει αναφέρει καν (εκτός κι αν αναφερόμαστε σε κάτι αόριστες "ευελιξίες" εκ στόματος ενός και μόνο ατόμου, για τις οποίες φυσικά θα πρέπει να ενημερωθούν και οι υπόλοιποι Ευρωπαίοι και να τις περάσουν απ' τα κοινοβούλιά τους για αποδοχή ή απόρριψη). Αλλά είπαμε, ας το δεχτούμε έτσι απλά. Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα είναι τι θυσιάζουμε στην πορεία μέχρι να έρθουν αυτές οι "προφανείς" αναθεωρήσεις. Στην πολιτική και γενικά στην ζωή υπάρχει η έννοια του "πολύ αργά", της "ανεπανόρθωτης βλάβης", του "η ζημιά έγινε τώρα" και του "τώρα, καληνύχτα". Αν λοιπόν για να ικανοποιήσεις τους στόχους πάρεις μέτρα που θα κάνουν ακόμα μεγαλύτερη ζημιά, η υποτιθέμενη ελάφρυνση της αναθεώρησης θα πάει στον βρόντο. Την έχουμε ξαναδεί την ιστορία και γι' αυτό αναφέρθηκα στο Μεσοπρόθεσμο. Συγκεκριμένα, τραβούσα τα μαλλιά μου όταν είδα τον παρακάτω πίνακα, που με έκανε να ψάξω κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό αυτό για κράτος σε καιρό λιτότητας:







Στην τελική, παίζουμε; Αν είναι να γίνει αναθεώρηση στόχων θα πρέπει να γίνει στην ώρα της, όχι να παίζουμε παιχνιδάκια με τις αντοχές ενός ολόκληρου λαού, του τύπου "κάνε το Χ και αν είσαι καλό παιζάκι έχει ο Θεός" και να αναλωνόμαστε σε πολιτικολογίες και κρυφτούλι. 10χρονα κυβερνάνε την Ευρώπη; Ώριμη στάση είναι να αποδέχεσαι τις ήττες σου και να αλλάζεις τακτική, να ελίσσεσαι, να εφευρίσκεις νέες λύσεις. Αντ' αυτού βλέπω κουκουρούκου δηλώσεις, όπως το σχόλιο του Σόιμπλε σχετικά με το ότι η Ελλάδα το 2014 τα πήγε καλύτερα απ' ό,τι προέβλεπε το σχέδιο διάσωσής της. Δουλευόμαστε; Ποιο σχέδιο διάσωσης; Αυτό που προέβλεπε ανάπτυξη 3% για το 2014 και πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα 6,7%; Αναθεωρήθηκαν οι στόχοι, θα πει κάποιος. Ε, και; Σημασία έχει ότι η ζημιά έγινε από την πολιτική που εφαρμόστηκε με βάση αυτούς τους στόχους. Και με βάση ποια λογική θα πρέπει να θεωρώ αυτονόητο ότι θα συνεχίσουν να αναθεωρούνται οι στόχοι επειδή είναι "προφανές"; Ποια επιστημονική θεωρία προβλέπει αυτό το "προφανές" που μοιάζει πιο αόριστο κι από θρησκευτικές υποσχέσεις για την ζωή του μέλλοντος;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 13, 2015)

Διάλειμμα: ο Υπουργός Οικονομικών, με πλήρη επίγνωση του θεσμικού ρόλου του υποθέτω, φωτογραφίστηκε με τη σύζυγό του για το περιοδικό Paris Match. Στα πλαίσια του λιτού βίου, φαντάζομαι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από εδώ:

http://www.gettyimages.co.uk/detail...for-the-greek-government-news-photo/465966708
Credit: Baptiste Giroudon/Paris Match / contributor

Επειδή πρόκειται για φωτογραφικό πρακτορείο, καλό θα είναι να αναφέρουμε την πηγή. Τουλάχιστον.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 13, 2015)

Ε, αφού η πηγή είναι τυπωμένη πάνω στη φωτογραφία.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 13, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Διάλειμμα: ο Υπουργός Οικονομικών, με πλήρη επίγνωση του θεσμικού ρόλου του υποθέτω, φωτογραφίστηκε με τη σύζυγό του για το περιοδικό Paris Match.


Μα ακριβώς επειδή έχει επίγνωση του θεσμικού του ρόλου το κάνει. Θέλει να δείξει στους υπόλοιπους Ευρωπαίους που μας δανείζουν χρήματα τι σημαίνει "ανθρωπιστική κρίση".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 13, 2015)

Εγώ ομολογώ ότι μου αρέσει η φωτό, το καλόγουστο και λιτό (αν θέλουμε να είμαστε σοβαροί) σαρακοστιανό τραπέζι και το δροσερό, χαρούμενο πρόσωπο της συζύγου. Εντάξει, είναι και ο Βαρούφ στη φωτό, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να τα έχουμε όλα δικά μας.

Και ναι, θεωρώ υπερβολή να σηκώνεται αχός γι' αυτή τη σειρά φωτογραφιών. Να συνοδευόταν το άρθρο και από CD με συνέντευξη Βαρούφ, ναι, να διαμαρτυρηθώ ως αλληλέγγυος υπέρ των βασανιζομένων αμάχων και ανυποψίαστων αναγνωστών. Τώρα όμως, γιατί;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 13, 2015)

Το άκουσα με τα αυτιά μου και δεν το πίστευα:

*Αθήνα* (in.gr)
Ανοιχτό το ενδεχόμενο δημοψηφίσματος σε περίπτωση που δεν υπάρξει συμφωνία με τους εταίρους και ζητηθεί από την ελληνική κυβέρνηση να λάβει δημοσιονομικά μέτρα, άφησε ο κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος Γαβριήλ Σακελλαρίδης, μιλώντας στον Βήμα 99,5.

«Δημοψήφισμα δεν προβλέπεται, εάν υπάρξει συμφωνία με τους εταίρους. Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση _*και εάν ζητηθούν δημοσιονομικά μέτρα, το ερώτημα του δημοψηφίσματος θα αφορά τα μέτρα αυτά και μόνο*_» δήλωσε. 

Για τις μεταρρυθμίσεις, ο κ. Σακελλαρίδης διευκρίνισε ότι ζητήθηκε η τεχνογνωσία του ΟΟΣΑ για τις προτάσεις που η ίδια η κυβέρνηση παρουσίασε και απέρριψε τις αιτιάσεις για αντίθεση με όσα έλεγε ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ στην αντιπολίτευση για τον Οργανισμό.

Και δεν το πίστευα, επειδή ούτε ο εκπρόσωπος, ούτε οι δημοσιογράφοι (Χιώτης-Παπαδόπουλος) φάνηκε να γνωρίζουν ότι:

Δημοψήφισμα προκηρύσσεται από τον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας με διάταγμα και για ψηφισμένα νομοσχέδια που ρυθμίζουν σοβαρό κοινωνικό ζήτημα, *εκτός από τα δημοσιονομικά*,  (Σύνταγμα της Ελλάδας, άρθρο 44.2 -- το αστείο είναι ότι το ακριβώς από πάνω 44.1 αναφέρεται στις επάρατες ΠΝΠ)...

Ότι απαιτούνται πρώτα 180 ψήφοι στη Βουλή το θεωρώ απλώς διαδικαστικό.


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2015)

Πταίσμα άγνοιας. Από τη στιγμή που άκουσα τον σοβαρό κύριο Παρασκευόπουλο (τον διάβαζα πολλά χρόνια στην «Ε») να απειλεί ότι είναι έτοιμος να δώσει την άδεια για την εκτέλεση αρεοπαγιτικής απόφασης του έτους 2000 (με την οποία θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε δήμευση περιουσίας του γερμανικού δημοσίου εντός της Ελλάδας) μέχρι και αυτά που διαβάζω για «ενημέρωση σε σχολεία και στρατό για γερμανικές οφειλές» [εδώ] φτάνω να πιστεύω ότι έχει σωρευτεί όγκος παραλογισμού που πρέπει γρήγορα να διαλυθεί. Αν είστε φίλοι της κυβέρνησης και νομίζετε ότι καλώς γίνονται όλα αυτά, ας μην τα συζητήσουμε, γιατί δεν θα συμφωνήσουμε.


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ ομολογώ ότι μου αρέσει η φωτό, το καλόγουστο και λιτό (αν θέλουμε να είμαστε σοβαροί) σαρακοστιανό τραπέζι και το δροσερό, χαρούμενο πρόσωπο της συζύγου. Εντάξει, είναι και ο Βαρούφ στη φωτό, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να τα έχουμε όλα δικά μας.




Δόχτορα, οι τσιπούρες στα αριστερά της φωτό ειναι σαρακοστιανές; 
Αν ναι, τότε να αναθεωρήσω και να αρχίσω κι εγώ τη νηστεία, γιατί στις νηστείες ήξερα ότι τρώμε μόνο θαλασσινά, όχι ψάρι. 

Επίσης: ο φωτοσόπος του έδωσε και κατάλαβε, ε; Το κεφάλι του Βαρουφάκη είναι λες και προέκυψε με κολάζ από άσχετη φωτογραφία με διαφορετικό φωτισμό, διαπιστώνουμε ότι ο υπουργός οικονομικών έχει γιγαντιαίο δεξί βραχίονα και ατροφικό αριστερό (ίσως και χωρίς χέρι, αφού χάνεται κάπου στο τραπεζομάντηλο), και όχι, δεν ερμηνεύεται αυτό από την προοπτική, γιατί τότε θα ήταν και τα άλλα αντικείμενα στο τραπέζι ανάλογα παραμορφωμένα κλπ κλπ. Νομίζω ότι τον προσθέσανε μετά στη φωτογραφία, αλλά δε βάζω και το χέρι μου στη φωτιά (εκτός αν είναι φωτοσοπική φωτιά).


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2015)

Νίκελ, μη σκας άδικα. 
Ως γνωστόν θα λάβουμε γερμανικές αποζημιώσεις την ίδια μέρα που θα έρθουν οριστικά στην Ελλάδα τα ελγίνεια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 13, 2015)

SBE said:


> Επίσης: ο φωτοσόπος του έδωσε και κατάλαβε, ε; Το κεφάλι του Βαρουφάκη είναι λες και προέκυψε με κολάζ από άσχετη φωτογραφία με διαφορετικό φωτισμό, διαπιστώνουμε ότι ο υπουργός οικονομικών έχει γιγαντιαίο δεξί βραχίονα και ατροφικό αριστερό (ίσως και χωρίς χέρι, αφού χάνεται κάπου στο τραπεζομάντηλο), και όχι, δεν ερμηνεύεται αυτό από την προοπτική, γιατί τότε θα ήταν και τα άλλα αντικείμενα στο τραπέζι ανάλογα παραμορφωμένα κλπ κλπ. Νομίζω ότι τον προσθέσανε μετά στη φωτογραφία, αλλά δε βάζω και το χέρι μου στη φωτιά (εκτός αν ειναι φωτοσοπική φωτιά).



Δεν νομίζω. Αυτό που πιστεύω ότι βλέπεις, επειδή, αν προσέξεις, και το δεξί χέρι της γυναίκας του είναι πολύ μικρότερο σε σχέση με το κεφάλι της, είναι πως ο φωτογράφος βρίσκεται πολύ πιο κοντά απ' ό,τι φαίνεται να είναι και η απόσταση δημιουργήθηκε με χρήση ευρυγώνιου φακού και κατόπιν η φωτογραφία «στριμώχτηκε» σε μικρότερο πλαίσιο. Λόγω της πολύ κοντινής απόστασης του φακού, ακόμη και μικρή απόσταση από την κάμερα δημιουργεί μεγάλη διαφορά βάθους. Αυτό το οπτικό εφέ χρησιμοποιείται και σε ταινίες όταν θέλεις να δείξεις κάποιον να φαίνεται μικρότερος ή μεγαλύτερος από το περιβάλλον του. Π.χ. στο χόμπιτ αξιοποιήθηκε σε σκηνές όπου ο Γκάνταλφ βρίσκεται δίπλα στα χόμπιτ. Η λήψη της σκηνής είναι τέτοια ώστε να φαίνεται ότι τα δυο άτομα είναι το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο αλλά στην πραγματικότητα ο ένας είναι πιο μακριά και έτσι μοιάζει μικρότερος. Πρόσεξε τις αναλογίες των δυο κεφαλιών και παρατήρησε ότι η μεταξύ τους απόσταση είναι στην πραγματικότητα πολύ μικρή.


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2015)

Έλλη, δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξω γνώμη. Δεν είναι αποτυχημένο τελειώς φοτοσόπιασμα, η γυναίκα του Βαρουφάκη δέιχνει φυσιολογική και με κανονικές αναλογίες χεριών (το τράβηγμα στο κεφάλι νομίζω οφέιλεται στο φακό, αλλά δεν είναι για αποκεφαλισμό). Ο Βαρουφάκης όμως έχει πολύ έντονο περίγραμμα (που σημάινει διαφορές στο φωτισμό) και μοιάζει δυσανάλογος. Πώς γίνεται και το πιάτο του δε μοιάζει δυσανάλογα μικρότερο από το άλλο απέναντί του; Προφανώς κατι έγινε σε εκείνη τη μεριά της φωτογραφίας, και δεν οφείλεται απλά στο φακό. 
Αυτά για τη φωτογραφία, ας μην αλλάζουμε θέμα.


----------



## Costas (Mar 14, 2015)

Επιστολή της Μαρίας Βασιλάκη που απαντά στα ψέματα, όπως τα χαρακτηρίζει, του Κοτζιά: (ΕφΣυν)

Στο φύλλο της «Εφ.Συν.» της 10ης Μαρτίου δημοσιεύθηκαν κάποιες συσκοτιστικές «διευκρινίσεις» (!) «κύκλων» του υπουργού Εξωτερικών, σχετικά με τη δίκη που αυτός έχει κινήσει κατά της Athens Review of Books. Δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να αποδείξεις την αλήθεια για ένα άτομο σαν τον Κοτζιά, από το να παραθέτεις ει δυνατόν φωτογραφικά τα έργα του. Αλλά και πάλι αυτός θα επιμένει να αρνείται αυτά που οι πάντες βλέπουν.

Κύκλοι προσκείμενοι στην Athens Review of Books, και κυρίως σε πολύ αξιόπιστο σκάνερ, σας στέλνουν μερικά φωτογραφικά ντοκουμέντα και παρακαλούν θερμά τους φίλους της «Εφ.Συν.» να δημοσιεύσουν δυο-τρία από αυτά, γιατί, όπως λένε, με τη συγκεκριμένη συμπεριφορά Κοτζιά κινδυνεύει και η ψυχική και διανοητική τους υγεία.

1. Ισχυρίζεται ο Κοτζιάς ότι τάχα δεν έχει δικηγόρο τον Γαρουφαήλ (Φαήλο) Κρανιδιώτη. Ομως στην πρώτη σελίδα της αγωγής βλέπουμε φαρδιά πλατιά τη σφραγίδα τού εν λόγω πληρεξουσίου του δικηγόρου, όπως και στην τελευταία σελίδα την ιδιόγραφη και ενυπόγραφη παραγγελία τού περί ού ο λόγος Φαήλου για την επίδοσή της σ’ εμάς. Στη δίκη αυτή χρησιμοποίησε ως δικηγόρο και τον Γιάννη Μαντζουράνη. Στον ενάγοντα υπουργό ανήκει να εξηγήσει για ποιο λόγο, και μάλιστα τόσο όψιμα, προσπαθεί να «κρύψει» τον Φαήλο (ή στην γλώσσα του «κόμματος»: να διαγράψει τον Φαήλο).
2. Ισχυρίζεται ψευδέστατα ότι ζήτησε μόνο (!) 10.000 και όχι 250.000 ευρώ. Τον διαψεύδει το αίτημα της ίδιας της αγωγής του, το οποίο και παραθέτουμε επίσης φωτογραφικά.
3. Ισχυρίζεται ψευδόμενος ότι το επίμαχο δημοσίευμα της Athens Review of Books ήταν άρθρο και όχι επιστολή, και ότι τάχα αυτό το παραδεχθήκαμε. Από τις σελίδες που στέλνουμε στην εφημερίδα προκύπτει πεντακάθαρα ότι ήταν όντως επιστολή. Μάλιστα ήταν η δεύτερη από τρεις τέτοιες επιστολές και δημοσιεύθηκε στη στήλη «Διάλογος» (όπως και ο ίδιος ομολογεί στη σελ. 5 της αγωγής του).
4. Θα μπορούσαμε να συνεχίσουμε με τα υπόλοιπα ψέματα, αλλά δεν θέλουμε να κάνουμε κατάχρηση του χώρου σας. Επισημαίνουμε μόνο πως παραποιεί το κείμενο της επιστολής που δημοσιεύσαμε, αναφέροντας ότι τον χαρακτηρίζει σαν «διαφημιστή της Στάζι» (τα εισαγωγικά του Κοτζιά), φράση που δεν υπάρχει στην επιστολή. Εδώ μας προκαλεί. Διότι στο τρέχον τεύχος της Athens Review of Books (όπως και στην ιστοσελίδα μας) δημοσιεύονται στοιχεία για ένα προπαγανδιστικό του πόνημα, που εκδόθηκε στην πρώην ΛΔ Γερμανίας, υπό την ιδεολογική αιγίδα του πασίγνωστου σήμερα αρχιχαφιέ της διαβόητης Στάζι Manfred Buhr, γνωστού με το ψευδώνυμο «Rehbein» (Ελαφοπόδαρος).

Ομως στο θέμα αυτό θα επανέλθουμε σύντομα. Συνεπώς «άμεινον το σιγάν του λέγειν» γι’ αυτόν και τους ομόκεντρους «κύκλους» του.

Μαρία Βασιλάκη
Εκδότρια της Athens Review of Books

ΣΣ. Από το σχόλιο της εφημερίδας, συμπεραίνω ότι είναι εναντίον του Κοτζιά (ως αντισταλινική, ίσως):

Σχόλιο του συντάκτη της «Εφ.Συν.» (Τάσου Τσακίρογλου):
Η εφημερίδα μας φιλοξένησε σειρά επώνυμων άρθρων που τάχθηκαν με το μέρος του περιοδικού και ως εκ τούτου, στο πλαίσιο του ρεπορτάζ και της δημοσιογραφικής δεοντολογίας, παρουσίασε και την άποψη του υπουργού Εξωτερικών ως όφειλε.

Εδώ, το σχετικό άρθρο της ΕφΣυν με τις απόψεις των "κύκλων προσκείμενων στον υπουργό Εξωτερικών"
Και εδώ, το άρθρο της ARB που αναφέρει η Βασιλάκη, για το τομίδιο που συν-έγραψε ο Κοτζιάς υπό την επιστημονική επιμέλεια ενός φιλόσοφου-πράκτορα της Στάζι με τον κωδικό Rehbein, όπως λέει το βιογραφικό του.
Αλίευσα και ένα φρικώδες "μαρξιανική" στο εν λόγω άρθρο, καθώς και μια χονδροειδή παρεξήγηση. Το Liquidierung, εκτός που δεν είναι αποκλειστικό κτήμα των σταλινικών ως λέξη, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση χρησιμοποιείται ειρωνικά από τους συγγραφείς, οι οποίοι φιλοδοξούν να ανασκευάσουν την δήθεν "Liquidierung" της υλιστικής διαλεκτικής που επιχείρησε ο Sohn-Rethel.


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2015)

Λοιπόν, το μοναδικό ουσιαστικό κείμενο που διάβασα για τη φωτογράφιση της οικογένειας Βαρουφάκη από το Paris Match είναι ένα που με έστειλαν να διαβάσω στο Facebook και που κάνει παρατηρήσεις τύπου στιλ και σαβουάρ-βιβρ για όσα βλέπουμε στο σαρακοστιανό τραπέζι. Το βρίσκετε εδώ αν σας ενδιαφέρουν αυτά. Προφανώς, κι αυτά έχουν χιουμοριστική και μόνο αξία. Τα περισσότερα από τα άλλα που διάβασα σε σχέση με τη φωτογράφιση τα βρήκα λίγο μίζερα και φθονερά, γραμμένα με αντιπολιτευτικό πνεύμα. Μακάρι το κυβερνητικό έργο να είχε μόνο τέτοιες ευχάριστες νότες. Τα φάλτσα με χαλάνε.


----------



## Costas (Mar 14, 2015)

Μπα, άμα διαβάσεις τις απαντήσεις της κυρίας στα σχόλια θα δεις για αλητοκουμούνια, για συμμορίτες κλπ. Αλλά εγώ δεν συμφωνώ ούτε με τους δήθεν σακροσάντους κανόνες του σαβουάρ βιβρ της, που είτε είναι αυθαίρετοι (εγώ ας πούμε τρώω φέτα με ψάρι, και χέστηκα τι λέει αυτή, και επίσης ενώ το παίζει Γαλλίδα λέει "πού θα βάλεις το ψάρι για να το φας, αφού έχεις ένα πιάτο όπου έχεις σερβίρει τη σαλάτα σου", ενώ αν το πάμε έτσι η σαλάτα τρώγεται σε χωριστό χρόνο από το ψάρι), είτε είναι του τύπου "το ψάρι σε πιατέλα και όχι σε γαβάθα, το ψωμί σε ψάθινο και όχι σε μπολ", και άλλα τέτοια μπουρζουάδικα της πίπας που σαν κριτικές είναι ικανές να με κάνουν στο τέλος να νιώσω περηφάνια για τον ντεκοντρακτέ δαιτυμόνα Έλληνα Βαρουφάκη (Θου Κύριε...)


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2015)

nickel said:


> Προφανώς, κι αυτά έχουν χιουμοριστική και μόνο αξία.



Πρόσεξες, ελπίζω, το παραπάνω. Δηλαδή, εγώ τα διάβασα για να χαμογελάσω και μόνο. Σιγά μη βάλω τον Ζαμπούνη στο τραπέζι μου και στο γέλιο μου. Αλλά, αν θέλουμε να κάνουμε ανάλυση, θα πρέπει να αναρωτηθούμε πρώτα κατά πόσο το στήσιμο του τραπεζιού ήταν επιλογή της νοικοκυράς, του υπουργού ή του φωτογράφου.


----------



## Costas (Mar 14, 2015)

Το πρόσεξα, και γι' αυτό σχολίασα τα περί συμμοριτών και αλητοκουμουνιών. Αλλά και τα άλλα, τα δήθεν χιουμοριστικά, είναι έμπλεα ταξικού σνομπισμού. Τώρα, αν το βαρουφάκειον ζεύγος (ή ο φωτογράφος του περιοδικού, που το διαβάζει μεταξύ άλλων και η παραδοσιακή γαλλική μπουρζουαζία) το έκανε επίτηδες για να βγάλει προς τα έξω μικροαστικό "βλαχομπαρόκ" προφίλ, πολύ πιθανόν, αλλά δεν το ξέρω.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Mar 15, 2015)

*Επικίνδυνα παιχνίδια*

Αυτό που σχεδίασε, με επιτυχία ομολογώ, από το 2012 έως τις εκλογές, την εθνοκτόνο διχαστική πολιτική δηλαδή (μνημονιακοί γερμανοτσολιάδες - αντιμνημονιακοί πατριώτες), συνεχίζεται σήμερα με το κυνήγι Γερμανίδων μαγισσών αφού είναι φανερό πως το σκισμένο μνημόνιο και τα χαστούκια στην τρόικα ήταν απλώς ένα διεγερτικό για το θυμικό ενός μέρους της κοινωνίας.

Χθες βράδυ στη Βουλή, ο πρωθυπουργός σε «ιστορική συνεδρίαση» προσπάθησε με αδέξιο τρόπο και διαφανή κίνητρα να συνδέσει τις γερμανικές κτηνωδίες των ναζί του B' Παγκόσμιου Πολέμου και τις πολεμικές επανορθώσεις με την, όπως είπε, «αφ' υψηλού ηθική διδασκαλία» των σημερινών Γερμανών εταίρων. Να γαργαλίσει, δηλαδή, τα αντιγερμανικά αντανακλαστικά προσφεύγοντας στην Ιστορία. Ας το πω καθαρά: Η χθεσινή ημερησία διάταξη της Βουλής, που επέβαλε η Πρόεδρός της σε συνεργασία με τον πρωθυπουργό, ήταν ένα κακοπαιγμένο θεατρικό έργο που θέλησε να ανεβάσει επί σκηνής η κυβέρνηση, δείχνοντας τους σημερινούς Γερμανούς εταίρους σαν εχθρούς, που κουβαλάνε ακόμα τα εγκλήματα των ναζί προγόνων τους! Τι άλλο μπορεί να είναι όταν σήμερα «κατά προτεραιότητα» ασχολούνται με ένα θέμα αβέβαιης κατάληξης, που για να ανακινηθεί και μόνο θα περάσουν χρόνια, όπως έχουν αποδείξει παρόμοιες προσπάθειες; Πώς να εξηγηθεί διαφορετικά όταν την ίδια στιγμή που αναφέρονται σε πραγματικούς ελληνικούς ηρωισμούς του παρελθόντος, η πλειοψηφία των Ελλήνων κρατάει την ανάσα της για το γκρίζο σήμερα; Μακάρι κάποτε να τελειώσει με ευτυχή κατάληξη για τη χώρα μας η ιστορία των πολεμικών αποζημιώσεων, αλλά μήπως ας πούμε το θέμα των μισθών και συντάξεων του Απριλίου είναι περισσότερο επείγον;

Το ολισθηρό για τη χώρα έδαφος ωστόσο είχε προλειανθεί από τη Δευτέρα με τις ευλογίες ενός ακροδεξιού συγκυβερνήτη, του Καμμένου και ενός αναπληρωτή υπουργού, θαυμαστή του Τσάβες και του Μαδούρο, του Κώστα Ήσυχου. Μάζεψαν στρατιωτικούς, συνδικαλιστές, εκπροσώπους υπουργείων, κ.α. «σε μια γενική συστράτευση» για τη διεκδίκηση των πολεμικών αποζημιώσεων από τη Γερμανία. Ξαναζεσταμένο φαΐ, θα πείτε. Ναι, αλλά αυτή η έμπνευση ήταν αρκετή για να προγραμματίσουν ενέργειες στρατοκρατικής αντίληψης που έχουμε να απολαύσουμε από τον καιρό της χούντας!

Στόχος, η δημιουργία λαϊκών εκδηλώσεων (από ποιους; με ποιο περιεχόμενο;) σε όλη την Ελλάδα και, διαβάστε: «Η όλη προώθηση του στόχου για τη διεκδίκηση των γερμανικών οφειλών προς την Ελλάδα, συνδέεται άμεσα και με μια παράλληλη εκστρατεία αποκατάστασης της ιστορικής μνήμης και αντιναζιστικής-αντιφασιστικής θωράκισης της νέας γενιάς, τόσο στα σχολεία όσο και στις Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις. Ως πρώτο βήμα για αυτό τον σκοπό εξετάζεται η έκδοση και διανομή σε σχολεία και στρατόπεδα ειδικού εντύπου».

*Το δίδυμο Καμμένου - Ήσυχου προσπαθεί, με πρόσχημα τις αποζημιώσεις, να επιτύχει κάτι που ταιριάζει στη ιδεολογία τους: Να βάλει τις Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις από την πίσω πόρτα στην κεντρική πολιτική σκηνή. Να τους δώσει αρμοδιότητες που δεν έχουν εδώ και σαράντα χρόνια. Να δημιουργήσει μιαν εθνικιστική κουλτούρα στους μαθητές και στο προσωπικό των Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων. Να υποδαυλίσει το μίσος κατά του μεγαλύτερου εταίρου μας, με αρωγό βεβαίως και την Κωνσταντοπούλου, που υποδέχτηκε στα λημέρια της με ένα ανεκδιήγητο ταρατατζούμ.*

Εδώ, όμως, το παιχνίδι γίνεται επικίνδυνο για την Ελληνική Δημοκρατία.

Κώστας Ρεσβάνης

protagon (Ειδοί του Μαρτίου 2015)


----------



## pidyo (Mar 15, 2015)

Προσπαθώ να αποφεύγω τα πολιτικά, αλλά θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω μια γλωσσική πτυχή του θέματος των γερμανικών οφειλών. Μου φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον και δηλωτικό της αντιμετώπισης των σοβαρών θεμάτων στον δημόσιο λόγο το γεγονός ότι πολλοί χρησιμοποιούν συλλήβδην τον όρο «πολεμικές αποζημιώσεις» για να μιλήσουν για τρία τελείως διαφορετικά μεταξύ τους πράγματα. Το ένα είναι οι κατεξοχήν πολεμικές αποζημιώσεις, το δεύτερο είναι η αποπληρωμή του αναγκαστικού κατοχικού δανείου και το τρίτο είναι οι ατομικές αποζημιώσεις στους συγγενείς θυμάτων της γερμανικής κατοχής. 

Αν θέλουμε να μιλήσουμε σοβαρά, στο δεύτερο από αυτά έχουμε, κατά τη γνώμη μου, καταφανέστατο ηθικό, πολιτικό και οικονομικό έρεισμα να το διεκδικήσουμε και απ' ό,τι διαβάζω έχουμε και νομικό έρεισμα, αλλά εγώ δεν ξέρω από αυτά. Ως προς τις πολεμικές αποζημιώσεις τα πράγματα είναι πολιτικά σαφώς πιο επικίνδυνα, ηθικά πιο ζόρικα και νομικά εξαιρετικά πιο δύσκολα, με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχει, κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα, νόημα να καλλιεργούνται φρούδες ελπίδες για μυθώδη ποσά που μας περιμένουν στη γωνία μόλις αποκτήσουμε τα κότσια να τα ζητήσουμε. Το ζήτημα των ατομικών αποζημιώσεων, τέλος, είναι ένα ζήτημα στο οποίο η μόνη εμπλοκή της πολιτείας είναι η περίφημη υπογραφή ή όχι της απόφασης του Αρείου Πάγου περί κατάσχεσης γερμανικών ακινήτων από τους συγγενείς των θυμάτων, μια ανούσια υπόθεση, αφού είναι δεδομένο ότι η Γερμανία θα μας σύρει στην περίπτωση αυτή στο Διεθνές Δικαστήριο της Χάγης, όπου έχει ήδη κερδίσει δυο φορές για το θέμα. 

Αντί λοιπόν να μιλήσουμε σοβαρά για τα θέματα αυτά, κυριαρχεί η ισοπεδωτική ταμπέλα «πολεμικές αποζημιώσεις», ηθικολογίες και ρητορικές μπουρμπουλήθρες εκατέρωθεν, επικλήσεις ενός φτηνού τάχα μου διεκδικητικού πατριωτισμού από τους μεν και τάχα μου πολιτισμένου κομιλφό ευρωπαϊσμού από τους δε, δυο όψεις του ίδιου χυδαίου λαϊκισμού κατά τη γνώμη μου.


----------



## SBE (Mar 15, 2015)

Συνεχίζοντας τη σαβουαρβιβρίστικη νότα (σόρι παραντιπερντί, Κυριακή σήμερα, αργία από τα σοβαρά), εγώ διαφωνώ με τα περί σαρακοστιανού γεύματος και το είπα και πιο πάνω. Τη Σαρακοστή δεν τρώει ο κόσμος ψάρι, μόνο θαλασσινά (το χταπόδι ΟΚ δηλαδή), εκτός από τις μεγάλες γιορτές που είναι δυο όλες κι όλες (Ευαγγελισμός, Βαΐων), δεν τρώμε γαλακτοκομικά καθόλου κλπ κλπ. Αυτό το ξέρω εγώ που δεν έχω νηστέψει ποτέ μου και δεν το ξέρουν οι διάφοροι σχολιαστές;
Δεύτερον, αϊ ντοντ τσου τα περί γαλλικού σαβουάρ βιβρ, έχουμε και το ελληνικό σαβουάρ βιβρ, το οποίο λέει τυρί ελληνικό σερβίρεται με το φαγητό. Επιπλέον δεν βλέπουμε σκηνή επίσημου γεύματος στα ανάκτορα αλλά σκηνή λιτού βίου στη βεράντα, ακόμα κι οι Γάλλοι με το σαβουάρ βιβρ τους έχουν κεφάλαιο για το τρώγειν προχείρως. Ολόκληρη Μαρία Αντουανέτα έπαιζε τη γαλατού, δεν μπορούμε εμείς οι υπόλοιποι να παίζουμε τους αγρότες που γευματίζουν κάτω από την ελιά, στην κουβέρτα, με ψωμοτύρι και ντομάτα;
Τρίτον, το μόνο παράδοξο στις φωτογραφίες είναι το ψωμί. Εγώ ξέρω ότι κόβουμε μόνο όσο χρειαζόμαστε, για να μην ξεραθεί, ειδικά άμα είναι μπαγκέτα γαλλική. Άρα ο υπουργός κι η σύζυγός του, για να έχουν κόψει όλη τη φρατζόλα, και να την έχουν γαρνίρει και με κρακεράκια κλπ., είναι από αυτούς που κάνουν το ψωμί να αναστενάζει, ένα κιλό στην καθισιά τους. Βάλε και το μισό κιλό γραβιέρα δίπλα, ορίστε, και λιτός βίος και 100% λαϊκός ελληνικός βίος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 15, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Προσπαθώ να αποφεύγω τα πολιτικά, αλλά θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω μια γλωσσική πτυχή του θέματος των γερμανικών οφειλών. [...]


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα ως προς το γλωσσικό. Στο ουσιαστικό, νομίζω ότι και το τρίτο θέμα έχει λήξει ιστορικά (σιγά μην ανοίξει τώρα τέτοια φάμπρικα στο διεθνές δίκαιο· ούτε εμείς είχαμε τα λιγότερα θύματα στον Β'ΠΠ, ούτε ο Β'ΠΠ ήταν ο τελευταίος πολύνεκρος πόλεμος). Για το δεύτερο θέμα όντως πολλοί λένε ότι μπορεί να παλεύεται, αλλά και πάλι θα χρειαστεί πολλή δουλειά, διεθνή δικαστήρια κλπ. Το πρώτο θέμα (οι αποζημιώσεις για τις καταστροφές) έχω την εντύπωση ότι έκλεισε οριστικά από την άποψη του διεθνούς δικαίου με τη συμφωνία «4+2», αν και υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να έχουν υπάρξει ήδη επιμέρους επιπλέον σχετικές συμφωνίες παλαιότερων ελληνικών κυβερνήσεων με τις κυβερνήσεις της ΟΔΓ.

Παρεμπ, ξέρω ότι από τους Ιταλούς πήραμε κάποιες πολεμικές αποζημιώσεις. Με τους Βουλγάρους τι έγινε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 15, 2015)

Για το δεύτερο θέμα δεν έχω ακούσει ακόμα κάποιο σοβαρό επιχείρημα ότι νομικά έχει κλείσει σαν θέμα. Ουσιαστικά ούτε το πρώτο έχει κλείσει με το 4+2 αλλά είναι σαφώς πιο δύσκολο και πολύπλοκο πρόβλημα που μάλλον δεν μπορεί να καταλήξει πουθενά. Θεωρώ όμως ότι το θέμα του δανείου είναι πολλαπλάσια ηθικό απ' ό,τι νομικό. Όπως και να το κάνουμε είναι προβληματικό να προσπαθείς να πείσεις ότι είσαι ανένδοτος όσον αφορά την ανάληψη των ευθυνών από τους άλλους και την τήρηση των υποχρεώσεών τους και ο ίδιος να παραβλέπεις τις δικές σου με το να κρύβεσαι πίσω από νομικά φουστάνια.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 16, 2015)

Ο Λαπαβίτσας, ο βουλευτής του Σύριζα που είναι καθηγητής σε πανεπιστήμιο του Λονδίνου και παίρνει το μισθό του σε λίρες Αγγλίας, μας αποκάλυψε το φανταστρουμφικό του σχέδιο για έξοδο της Ελλάδας από το ευρώ όπου μεταξύ άλλων μας λέει ότι εμείς που δεν είμαστε καθηγητές σε πανεπιστήμιο του Λονδίνου και, τέλος πάντων, δεν πληρωνόμαστε από τα εξωτερικά, θα παίρνουμε τρόφιμα, καύσιμα και φάρμακα με δελτίο:

*Yes, we’re talking about a process of rationing.*

Μας λέει μάλιστα ότι αυτή η διαδικασία θα είναι εύκολη γιατί ήδη γίνεται (!!):
Yes, these are rationing mechanisms, which are already in existence. And dealing with the humanitarian crisis right now would create even more capacity in this regard. We are already putting in place mechanisms that could deal with these problems of supply shortage. So that should not be as difficult as it would have been back in 2010.​
Δε θα πω αυτό που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό τώρα, γιατί θα αναγκάσω τους υπόλοιπους μοδεράτορες να με λογοκρίνουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 16, 2015)

Παλ, θα μου επιτρέψεις να επισημάνω από αυτά που τσιτάρισες αυτό που θεωρώ πιο σημαντικό:

* We are already putting in place mechanisms that could deal with these problems of supply shortage.*

και να ρωτήσω:

*πού; πότε; ποιος; πόσο; πώς;*


----------



## nickel (Mar 16, 2015)

Καλημέρα.

Σε σχέση με τις γερμανικές οφειλές από τον καιρό του πολέμου, δεν έχει καμιά απολύτως αξία να διαμορφώσω και να εκθέσω νομική άποψη. Αυτό που μπορώ να πω ως πολίτης είναι ότι θεωρώ λάθος την επιλογή του χρόνου που κάποιοι επανέφεραν τη συζήτηση: (1) Αν χρησιμοποιείται σαν μοχλός πίεσης, δημιουργεί κακή διάθεση στον συνομιλητή, που έχει ισχυρότερο και αμεσότερο μοχλό πίεσης. (2) Προκαλεί ένα απίστευτο κουλουβάχατο στο μυαλό των πολιτών, όπως φαίνεται και στο #568. Και όχι μόνο σε γλωσσικό επίπεδο. (3) Δίνει την εντύπωση (και εδώ και κυρίως προς τα έξω) ότι αποτελεί έναν ακόμα τρόπο να αλλάξουμε την κεντρική συζήτηση για την πορεία της οικονομίας. Έτσι χάνουμε τη σοβαρότητά μας και στα οικονομικά επιχειρήματα και στα επιχειρήματα για τις οφειλές. 

Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος, αλλά οφείλω να καταθέσω την εντύπωσή μου επειδή ίσως δεν είμαι ο μόνος που τα σκέφτεται αυτά.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 16, 2015)

Why smoke and mirrors are safer than cold turkey:
When German economic illiteracy meets with Greek diplomatic illiteracy, nothing good will come of it. [...]


----------



## SBE (Mar 16, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Ο Λαπαβίτσας, ο βουλευτής του Σύριζα που είναι καθηγητής σε πανεπιστήμιο του Λονδίνου και παίρνει το μισθό του σε λίρες Αγγλίας, μας αποκάλυψε το φανταστρουμφικό του σχέδιο για έξοδο της Ελλάδας από το ευρώ όπου μεταξύ άλλων μας λέει ότι εμείς που δεν είμαστε καθηγητές σε πανεπιστήμιο του Λονδίνου και, τέλος πάντων, δεν πληρωνόμαστε από τα εξωτερικά, θα παίρνουμε τρόφιμα, καύσιμα και φάρμακα με δελτίο



Έτσι, και θα έρχομαι εγώ διακοπές Ελλάδα και θα αγοράζω δυο βίλλες στη Μύκονο στην καθισιά μου. Και θα σας μοιράζω ρολόγια σε χαρτοσακούλες. 
Εγώ είπα ότι ξέρω ότι το καθηγητηλίκι δεν θα το δω ποτέ, αλλά το τελευτάιο δίμηνο απομυθοποίησε πολλά πανεπιστήμια για μένα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 16, 2015)

SBE said:


> Έτσι, και θα έρχομαι εγώ διακοπές Ελλάδα και θα αγοράζω δυο βίλλες στη Μύκονο στην καθισιά μου. Και θα σας μοιράζω ρολόγια σε χαρτοσακούλες.


 Μου θύμισες εκείνη την ταινία που έκανε ο Βουτσάς το Σαουδάραβα πρίγκιπα (Βενζίνη θα μας φέρνεις, μάλλον)


----------



## pidyo (Mar 16, 2015)

nickel said:


> Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος, αλλά οφείλω να καταθέσω την εντύπωσή μου επειδή ίσως δεν είμαι ο μόνος που τα σκέφτεται αυτά.



Δεν είσαι ο μόνος. Άλλο όμως είναι να έχει κανείς αντιρρήσεις στο τάιμινγκ, όπως εσύ, ή στον τρόπο, όπως το άρθρο που στάθηκε η αφορμή του σχολίου μου, κι άλλο η περιρρέουσα σε πολλούς κύκλους κριτική ότι είναι περίπου ντροπή μας να εγείρουμε το θέμα, την ώρα που γίνεται σοβαρή συζήτηση στη Γερμανία για το θέμα (προσοχή στα λινκ, είναι σε τρία μέρη το άρθρο). Αυτή η φανατισμένη ενοχική κριτική με διαολίζει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 16, 2015)

Όταν εγώ έλεγα ότι οι δηλώσεις Σόιμπλε είναι ανώριμες... έγραψα πριν λίγες μέρες:



Hellegennes said:


> Ώριμη στάση είναι να αποδέχεσαι τις ήττες σου και να αλλάζεις τακτική, να ελίσσεσαι, να εφευρίσκεις νέες λύσεις. Αντ' αυτού βλέπω κουκουρούκου δηλώσεις, όπως το σχόλιο του Σόιμπλε σχετικά με το ότι η Ελλάδα το 2014 τα πήγε καλύτερα απ' ό,τι προέβλεπε το σχέδιο διάσωσής της. Δουλευόμαστε; Ποιο σχέδιο διάσωσης; Αυτό που προέβλεπε ανάπτυξη 3% για το 2014 και πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα 6,7%;



Φυσικά αυτά προέβλεπε το παλιό ΜΠΔΣ, έκτοτε οι στόχοι έχουν αναθεωρηθεί. Συγκεκριμένα για το 2014 ο στόχος ήταν το πρωτογενές αποτέλεσμα να παρουσιάσει πλεόνασμα ίσο ή μεγαλύτερο του 1,5% του ΑΕΠ. Σύμφωνα με το ΥΠΟΙΚ, το πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα για το 2014 είναι... 0,3% του ΑΕΠ. Αν ο κύριος Σόιμπλε βλέπει το 0,3% σαν μεγαλύτερο από το 1,5% τότε δικαιούμαι να επιφυλάσσομαι για τις οικονομολογικές του ικανότητες; Υπάρχει, ακόμα, καλύτερη επιβεβαίωση ότι το σύστημα αυτό δεν λειτουργεί;


----------



## SBE (Mar 18, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Μου θύμισες εκείνη την ταινία που έκανε ο Βουτσάς το Σαουδάραβα πρίγκιπα (Βενζίνη θα μας φέρνεις, μάλλον)



Η ταινία που είχα υπόψη μου είναι εκείνη που ο Μάκης Δεμίρης νομίζω, κάνει μια εξυπηρέτηση σε έναν Σαουδάραβα τουρίστα, ούτε θυμάμαι τί εξυπηρέτηση, πάντως έρχεται ο άνθρωπος του Σαουδάραβα με μια χαρτοσακούλα και του λέει ότι ο εμίρης σας ευχαριστεί και σας προσφέρει αυτό το μικρό δώρο. Και λέει ο Δεμίρης "Μπανάνες;" και του λέει ο άλλος "χρυσά ρολόγια".


----------



## Palavra (Mar 18, 2015)

Εντελώς διαφορετική φέτος η παρέλαση της 25ης Μαρτίου: Μπάντες του Στρατού θα παίζουν... δημοτικά για να χορεύει ο κόσμος


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2015)

Εγώ νομίζω ότι πολύ καλά θα κάνουν και θα είναι μια ευκαιρία να θεωρηθεί η 25η Μαρτίου η ημέρα έναρξης της τουριστικής σεζόν. Να σταματήσουν οι γιορτές να γίνονται σαν αποστειρωμένες εκδηλώσεις με τον κόσμο σε απόσταση και να γίνουν όπως στην Αμερική. Σιγά σιγά να προστεθούν και άρματα σαν του καρνάβαλου, αναπαραστάσεις μαχών, εναέρια διαφημιστικά μηνύματα. Και με κάποιον τρόπο να αποκτήσουμε οπωσδήποτε και τις δικές μας μαζορέτες.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Mar 19, 2015)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τους κυβερνώντες γιατί ολοφύρονται («μας έχουν βάλει τη θηλειά στο λαιμό»). Όλα τα χρόνια που ήταν στην αντιπολίτευση —και με μεγαλύτερη επίταση κατά την προεκλογική περίοδο— τους ρωτούσαν σταθερά στα κανάλια: «Τι θα γίνει αν πάτε στους εταίρους και δανειστές μας με τις θέσεις και τα αιτήματά σας για επαναδιαπραγμάτευση κι εκείνοι αρνηθούν;». Ποτέ δεν αξιώθηκα να ακούσω κάποιου είδους λογική απάντηση σε αυτό. Ορίστε τώρα που οι δανειστές λένε όχι. Πολύ απλά, πολύ καθαρά. Ποια θα είναι η ανταπάντηση των δικών μας;

Άλλωστε απ' την αρχή είχε οδηγηθεί το πράγμα σε κακή ατραπό. Στείλαμε για διαπραγματευτή έναν καθηγητή της θεωρίας των παιγνίων κι αυτός γύρισε πίσω με μια συμφωνία που ήταν όλη κι όλη μια «δημιουργική ασάφεια». Δεν ήξερε ή δεν ήθελε να παραδεχτεί ότι σε μια διαπραγμάτευση όπου ο ένας είναι ο αδύναμος και ο άλλος ο ισχυρός ο στόχος του αδύναμου είναι να δεσμεύσει τον ισχυρό σε μια πεντακάθαρη ρητή διατύπωση, γιατί η ασάφεια ευνοεί μόνο τον ισχυρό που μπορεί να επιβάλει τη δική του ερμηνεία του ασαφούς. Έτσι έγινε και γίνεται στην ιστορία, ας του το μάθει ο άλλος πολυμαθής, ο επί των εξωτερικών: έτσι επέβαλε, διά της ισχύος, την ερμηνεία της η Ρωσία στην αδύναμη Οθωμανική Αυτοκρατορία στη Συνθήκη του Κιουτσούκ Καϊναρτζή. Παρόμοια και η νέα Τουρκία επέβαλε στην ηττημένη Ελλάδα τη δική της ερμηνεία του όρου «εταμπλί» (εγκατεστημένος) στη Συνθήκη της Λωζάνης για να περιορίσει τον αριθμό των Ρωμιών της Πόλης που εξαιρούνταν από την ανταλλαγή των πληθυσμών.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 20, 2015)

Ορίστε μια πρόταση, επιτέλους. Το ό,τι πρέπει να την κάνει ο Σουλτς και δεν έχουμε νιονιό να την κάνουμε μόνοι μας το αφήνω ασχολίαστο.

Μάλιστα έκανε ειδική αναφορά και στις Ανανεώσιμες Πηγές Ενέργειας (ΑΠΕ): «Η Ελλάδα διαθέτει τεράστια προοπτική στις ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας, και οι επενδύσεις προς τις ΑΠΕ είναι βασικό στοιχείο του πακέτου. Έχει πολύ λογική η επένδυση αυτή καθώς στη Πελοπόννησο για παράδειγμα ο ήλιος λάμπει πολύ περισσότερο από τη βόρεια Φινλανδία» τόνισε.
​http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/19720...oyn-adiko-kai-mia-na-ehei-dikio#ixzz3UuaZ3zhv


Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι δεν είναι μόνο ο ήλιος αλλά και ο αέρας. Δεν καταλαβαίνω, π.χ., για ποιο λόγο οι Κυκλάδες παράγουν ηλεκτρισμό από μαζούτ ή φέρνουν ρεύμα από αλλού όταν μπορούν να κάνουν σωστά αιολικά πάρκα και να παράγουν μέρος της ενέργειάς τους μόνες τους. Εδώ διάβαζα ότι η Γερμανία έχει προχωρήσει τόσο πολύ στο θέμα της αιολικής ενέργειας που τις μέρες που φυσάει πολύ αναγκάζεται να κάνει εξαγωγή ρεύματος για να μην υπερφορτωθεί το σύστημα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2015)

Εδώ κανείς δεν θέλει τις ανεμογεννήτριες επειδή χαλάνε, λένε, το τοπίο.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 20, 2015)

Ναι, υπάρχει αυτή η άποψη (κι αυτούς που την υποστηρίζουν τους λένε οικοχόνδριους αλλά μην τους πεις ότι στο 'πα ), ωστόσο το θέμα είναι ότι όταν έχεις πολλά περισσότερα οφέλη όπως καθαρό αέρα και ενεργειακή αυτάρκεια, το τοπίο είναι μια θυσία που μπορείς να κάνεις. Εξάλλου, σε κάποια κυκλαδονήσια οι λιγοστές ανεμογεννήτριες είναι στημένες σε κάτι καραφλά βουνά. Για να μην πω ότι πια μπορούν να στήνονται και σε πλατφόρμες στη θάλασσα να τις βλέπει μόνο ο Καμμένος στην καθημερινή του βόλτα με το ελικόπτερο.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2015)

Μα κι εμένα μου φαίνεται παράλογος ο ισχυρισμός περί τοπίου. Άλλωστε υπάρχει πλέον και ανεμογεννητριοτουρισμός. Υπάρχουν μελέτες που δεν επιβεβαιώνουν τους προβαλλόμενους φόβους — ενδεικτικά:
http://www.renewablesinternational.net/impact-of-wind-turbines-on-tourism/150/505/71736/
http://www.gov.scot/resource/doc/214910/0057316.pdf
http://blog.cleanenergy.org/2014/01/13/turbinetourism/
Και υπάρχει και ο αντίλογος των οικοχόνδριων: http://www.mcofs.org.uk/assets/pdfs/mcofs-wind-farm-survey-report_2014.pdf


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 20, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι δεν είναι μόνο ο ήλιος αλλά και ο αέρας. Δεν καταλαβαίνω, π.χ., για ποιο λόγο οι Κυκλάδες παράγουν ηλεκτρισμό από μαζούτ ή φέρνουν ρεύμα από αλλού όταν μπορούν να κάνουν σωστά αιολικά πάρκα και να παράγουν μέρος της ενέργειάς τους μόνες τους. Εδώ διάβαζα ότι η Γερμανία έχει προχωρήσει τόσο πολύ στο θέμα της αιολικής ενέργειας που τις μέρες που φυσάει πολύ αναγκάζεται να κάνει εξαγωγή ρεύματος για να μην υπερφορτωθεί το σύστημα.



Οι ανεμογεννήτριες είναι μεν σχετικά αποδοτικές, αλλά τα περισσότερα νησιά μας δεν είναι ακριβώς κατάλληλα, λόγω διαθέσιμου χώρου. Γενικά, αν και φαινομενικά ακούγεται καλή ιδέα να κάνεις αιολικά πάρκα εκεί που φυσάει πολύ (σε μεγάλο υψόμετρο, στα νησιά), τις περισσότερες φορές δεν επαρκεί ο χώρος για να αξίζει η επένδυση ή δεν είναι καν πρακτικά υλοποιήσιμο. Είμαι πολύ περισσότερο υπέρ της εκμετάλλευσης της ηλιακής ενέργειας, που στην Ελλάδα είναι εξαιρετικά αποδοτική λόγω των ημερών ηλιοφάνειας. Δεν θα με χαλούσε και η γεωθερμική εκμετάλλευση αλλά αυτό είναι σαφέστατα πολύ πιο πολύπλοκο.

Να προσθέσω εδώ βέβαια ότι θεωρώ επείγουσα την ανάγκη να σταματήσουμε να καίμε πετρέλαιο και πολύ περισσότερο λιγνίτες, όχι μόνο για λόγους κόστους, αλλά και για πρακτικούς λόγους όσο και για οικολογικούς. Παρεμπιπτόντως, τα νησιά μας καίνε κυρίως πετρέλαιο, γιατί ο λιγνίτης είναι ασύμφορος στην μεταφορά (η ενέργεια που ξοδεύεις για να τον μεταφέρεις είναι μεγαλύτερη απ' αυτήν που αποδίδει).

Πάντως η μετατροπή του συστήματος από σχεδόν εξολοκλήρου υδρογονανθρακικό σε ανανεώσιμων πηγών είναι αρκετά κοστοβόρα. Αν προτίθεται η ΕΕ να στηρίξει τέτοια κίνηση*, είμαι μέσα με τα χίλια.



* δεν εννοώ να τα πληρώσει, εννοώ να αφήσει οικονομικό περιθώριο ώστε να μπορούμε να τα πληρώσουμε εμείς.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 20, 2015)

Ήμουν σίγουρη ότι θα εμφανιστείς με _ναι μεν αλλά_. Είπα να το γράψω κιόλας, αλλά μετά είπα να μην κάνω αυτοεκπληρούμενες προφητείες. Έκανα σκέτες προφητείες, ως φαίνεται :) Έτσι για την ιστορία, πες μας και την άποψη σου για αιολικά πάρκα σε πλατφόρμες στη θάλασσα, που τα ανέφερα πιο πάνω, να μη μας αφήσεις με την απορία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 20, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Ήμουν σίγουρη ότι θα εμφανιστείς με _ναι μεν αλλά_. Είπα να το γράψω κιόλας, αλλά μετά είπα να μην κάνω αυτοεκπληρούμενες προφητείες. Έκανα σκέτες προφητείες, ως φαίνεται :) Έτσι για την ιστορία, πες μας και την άποψη σου για αιολικά πάρκα σε πλατφόρμες στη θάλασσα, που τα ανέφερα πιο πάνω, να μη μας αφήσεις με την απορία.



Κοίτα, μαγικά είναι όλα μόνο σε χαριποτερικούς κόσμους. Στον πραγματικό κόσμο όλα έχουν πολλαπλές όψεις. Τίποτα δεν είναι μονοδιάστατο. Ειδικά οι χάι τεκ λύσεις που προτείνεις φαντάζομαι να αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι κοστίζουν και μάλιστα πολύ. Αλλά, όπως είπα και πριν, δεν έχω αντίρρηση να κάνουμε ακόμα και κοστοβόρα πράγματα αν έχουμε το περιθώριο να ξοδεύουμε χρήματα. Πάντως λεφτά από τον ουρανό δεν θα πέσουν, οπότε οι όποιοι θυμοί και τα "μα γιατί δεν κάνουμε αυτό κι εκείνο" δεν δικαιολογούνται. Είναι κοροϊδία να σου λέει ο άλλος "δεν θα ξοδέψεις πάνω από τόσα" και ταυτόχρονα να σου λέει "να, μπορείς να κάνεις αυτό το πράγμα για να έχεις μακροπρόθεσμα οφέλη, που κοστίζει παραπάνω απ' όσα σού επιτρέπω". Αν θες να με βοηθήσεις να κάνω το Χ πράγμα για να εκσυγχρονιστώ, κάνε σκόντο στις απαιτήσεις σου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 20, 2015)

Εννοείς ότι προτείναμε κάποιο πρόγραμμα διεθνούς διαγωνισμού προσέλκυσης επενδυτών να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο και μας το απέρριψαν ή εννοείς ότι αν πάμε να πούμε «θέλουμε να φτιάξουμε κι αυτό, αλλά δεν έχουμε λεφτά, κόψτε και δώστε» θα μας πουν όχι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 20, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εννοείς ότι προτείναμε κάποιο πρόγραμμα διεθνούς διαγωνισμού προσέλκυσης επενδυτών να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο και μας το απέρριψαν ή εννοείς ότι αν πάμε να πούμε «θέλουμε να φτιάξουμε κι αυτό, αλλά δεν έχουμε λεφτά, κόψτε και δώστε» θα μας πουν όχι;



Για να ξεκαθαρίσω την θέση μου, δεν έχω ελπίδες ότι θα φτάσουμε σε τέτοιο επίπεδο διάθεσης αλλαγών και εκσυγχρονισμού. Αλλά αν το ζητήσουμε, ναι, θα μας πουν όχι. Αυτό πιστεύω. Βασικά θα μας πούνε ότι είναι θετική κίνηση και ότι φυσικά είναι δικό μας θέμα αν θα το κάνουμε αλλά δεν θα υπαναχωρήσουν από τους στόχους του ώστε να έχουμε το περιθώριο να υλοποιήσουμε κάτι τέτοιο. Κάντε το μέσα στα προσυμφωνημένα πλαίσια, θα μας πούνε, δηλαδή, πρακτικά να γεννήσουμε χρήμα.

Αλλά, επαναλαμβάνω, δεν είναι ότι δεν το κάνουμε γιατί θα μας πούνε όχι. Δεν το κάνουμε γιατί δεν υπάρχει η βούληση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 20, 2015)

Επειδή η ερώτησή μου είχε δύο εναλλακτικές και η απάντηση σου, με το ναι, δεν διευκρινίζει πού πήγαινε, ξαναρωτάω λεπτομερέστερα: Πιστεύεις ότι αν προτείνουμε να προκηρύξουμε διεθνή διαγωνισμό με όρους κλπ να έρθουν «ξένοι» να τα φτιάξουν (και να τα αξιοποιήσουν) με δικά τους λεφτά (δηλαδή, να «γεννήσουμε χρήμα») θα μας πουν όχι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 20, 2015)

Πέραν ότι θα γίνουμε πιο οικολογικά βιώσιμοι, σε τι θα εξυπηρετήσει αυτό; Το κόστος δεν εξαφανίζεται, απλά μετακυλίεται στους λογαριασμούς της ΔΕΗ και μάλιστα μακροπρόθεσμα θα είναι μεγαλύτερο (γιατί η εταιρεία που θα το κάνει θα το κάνει για να βγάλει χρήματα, δικαίως).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 20, 2015)

Επισημαίνω λοιπόν ότι πρώτον δεν απαντάς ούτε στην ευθεία ερώτηση. Δεύτερον ότι πρόκειται για μια επένδυση που θα μπορούσε να είναι παραγωγική για τη χώρα κατά πολλούς τρόπους: εισαγωγή επενδύσεων για την κατασκευή, δημιουργία θέσεων εργασίας, αντικατάσταση πρώτης ύλης εισαγωγής με ανανεώσιμη δική μας, δημιουργία εναλλακτικού προτύπου κοστολόγησης ενέργειας και ανταγωνισμού προς τη ΔΕΗ. Τρίτον, έχω την απορία για το πού είπα εγώ ότι το κόστος θα μετακυλιστεί στους λογαριασμούς της ΔΕΗ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 20, 2015)

Μα με ρωτάς κάτι άσχετο. Εγώ σού λέω ότι δεν πρόκειται να συναινέσουν να το κάνουμε εμείς κι εσύ με ρωτάς αν θα είχαν αντιρρήσεις να το κάνουν άλλοι. Μιλάς για επένδυση τρίτου χωρίς άμεσο οικονομικό όφελος για το κράτος, πέραν των εσόδων από φόρους για την παραχώρηση και εκμετάλλευση. Οι προσωρινές θέσεις εργασίας δεν είναι σπουδαίο πράγμα. Άλλωστε δεν μιλάμε ούτε για μεγάλο προσωπικό ούτε για εξειδικευμένο (το εξειδικευμένο προσωπικό που χρειάζεται το έχουν ήδη οι εταιρείες που θα αναλάμβαναν τέτοιο έργο). Όσο για το τρίτο σου, εγώ το λέω ότι το κόστος μετακυλίεται στους λογαριασμούς της ΔΕΗ. Η ΔΕΗ θα αγοράζει το ρεύμα που θα παράγουν τα πάρκα, όπως αγοράζει πετρέλαιο. Κοστολογικά δεν υπάρχει ελάφρυνση, αντιθέτως αυτό το ρεύμα θα κοστίζει περισσότερο από την αγορά πετρελαίου και παραγωγή από την ίδια την ΔΕΗ γιατί περιλαμβάνει το έξτρα κόστος απόσβεσης της επένδυσης + νόμιμο κέρδος αυτού που έχει την άδεια εκμετάλλευσης.

Ουσιαστικά, από οικονομική άποψη το μόνο που αλλάζει αν φτιάξεις τα πάρκα αυτά με λεφτά ιδιωτών έναντι παραχώρησης, είναι ότι δεν πληρώνεις το κόστος μονομιάς αλλά σε βάθος χρόνου. Φυσικά καταλήγει να σου κοστίσει συνολικά πολύ περισσότερο, έτσι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 20, 2015)

OK, κατάλαβα, σου είναι αδύνατο να σκεφτείς out of the box, πάμε παρακάτω.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 20, 2015)

Βασικά δεν καταλαβαίνω πού διαφωνείτε με τον Ελληγεννή. Δεν λέει κάτι παράλογο. Είναι κοινός τόπος ότι το ζήτημα των ΑΠΕ δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο φαίνεται. Πριν λίγο καιρό μετάφρασα ανάλυση της ελληνικής αγοράς ενέργειας για λογαριασμό δεν ξέρω ποιας εταιρείας, και το συμπέρασμα ήταν ότι:

* Οι εγγυημένες τιμές (feed-in tariffs) για τα ΦΒ είναι ασύμφορες (ντισκλέιμερ: σύμφωνα με τους φαϊνάνσιαλ γκουρού της ανάλυσης)
* Δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός στην ανάπτυξη των ανανεώσιμων πηγών ενέργειας (είτε με τη μορφή ορίου ισχύος είτε με την επιβολή ορίου επί της συνολικής δαπάνης Συστημάτων ΑΠΕ)
Αποτέλεσμα των υψηλών εγγυημένων τιμών και του ως άνω μη περιορισμού ήταν η εγκατεστημένη ισχύς (installed capacity) στο ελληνικό σύστημα να έχει εξαπλασιαστεί τα 2 τελευταία χρόνια. Σύμφωνα με το Εθνικό Σχέδιο Δράσης για τις Ανανεώσιμες Πηγές Ενέργειας (το «ΕΣΔΑΠΕ»), ο στόχος όσον αφορά τα ηλιακά φωτοβολταϊκά πάνελ ήταν περίπου 1GW εγκατεστημένης ισχύος μέχρι το 2014 και 2,5GW μέχρι το 2020. Η εγκατεστημένη ισχύς των ηλιακών πάνελ ανήλθε περίπου σε 1,4GW μέχρι το τέλος του 2012 και σε 2,4GW μέχρι το τέλος του 2013, γεγονός που σημαίνει ότι οι στόχοι που αφορούν την εγκατεστημένη ισχύ ΦΒ με χρονικό ορίζοντα το 2020 έχουν ήδη επιτευχθεί. Με όλα αυτά έχει δημιουργηθεί ένα μεγάλο έλλειμμα στον λογαριασμό ΑΠΕ (με τον οποίον πληρώνονται οι παραγωγοί ΑΠΕ). Άρα, πρώτον, χρησιμοποιούμε τις ΑΠΕ περισσότερο από ό,τι νομίζουμε, και 2ον, ο ηλεκτρισμός μέσω ΑΠΕ κοστίζει, και ήδη μετακυλίεται στους καταναλωτές μέσω των τελών ΑΠΕ :)

Όσο για τα νησιά, στην πλειονότητά τους δεν είναι συνδεδεμένα στο ηπειρωτικό σύστημα και η ηλεκτρική ενέργεια παράγεται από μονάδες καύσεως πετρελαίου, το οποίο γενικά είναι πιο ακριβό από άλλα καύσιμα, όπως το αέριο, ο άνθρακας ή ο λιγνίτης. Εκεί έχει σημειωθεί πλεόνασμα στον λογαριασμό ΑΠΕ και άρα, κατά την ανάλυση (τώρα μη με ρωτήσετε πώς γιατί κτλ, βαριέμαι να ψάξω) οι ΑΠΕ είναι συμφέρουσες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 20, 2015)

Όλι, η ερώτησή μου δεν αφορούσε τόσο τα ΦΒ ή τις ΑΠΕ γενικότερα όσο τη λογική «δεν μας δίνουν οι Ευρωπαίοι τα λεφτά να τα κάνουμε εμείς». Εδώ και δεν ξέρω πόσα χρόνια διάφοροι τύποι προσπαθούν να φτιάξουν ένα παράλληλο δίκτυο αερομεταφορών με υδροπλάνα και ενώ θα πίστευε κανείς ότι θα τους παρείχαμε κάθε γραφειοκρατική διευκόλυνση (αφού είναι διατεθειμένοι να φτιάξουν ακόμη και τις υποδομές) δεν προχωράει τίποτα, προφανώς για να μη θιγούν άλλα, επίσης ιδιωτικά συμφέροντα στον χώρο των μεταφορών. Η ερώτησή μου ήταν σκοπίμως απαλλαγμένη από αυτές τις ουσιαστικές ενστάσεις μια τέτοιας τυπικής επένδυσης ΑΠΕ. Έγραψα «να έρθουν ξένοι να βάλουν τα λεφτά τους και να τα αξιοποιήσουν». Η αντίδραση του Χέλλε ήταν «μα θα επιβαρυνθεί ο λογαριασμός της ΔΕΗ.» Εγώ δεν ανακάτεψα πουθενά τη ΔΕΗ όμως, ούτε έγραψα να πουλήσουν το ρεύμα στη ΔΕΗ, άλλωστε το ρεύμα που παράγεται από ιδιώτες (ήδη και σήμερα) διατίθεται μέσω της ΡΑΕ. Θα μπορούσε κάποιος ιδιώτης να φτιάξει μια ΦΒ για να αφαλατώνει νερό για το νησί ή για να ηλεκτροδοτεί το νοσοκομείο ή το ξενοδοχείο του νησιού και μόνο ή ξέρω 'γω τι, οτιδήποτε.

Με άλλα λόγια, έφτιαξα ένα θεωρητικό υπόδειγμα όπου εμείς ανακοινώνουμε «αν μπορείτε να βγάλετε λεφτά χτίζοντας αυτό και αυτό με αυτούς και αυτούς τους (λογικούς) όρους, ελάτε σε διεθνή διαγωνισμό» και ρώτησα αν σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα αντιμετωπίζαμε εμπόδια από τους έξω· όχι για τη σημασία της συγκεκριμένης επένδυσης -- και οι απαντήσεις που παίρνω δεν έχουν σχέση με την ερώτηση που κάνω, κινούνται σε παράλληλες ράγες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 20, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> OK, κατάλαβα, σου είναι αδύνατο να σκεφτείς out of the box, πάμε παρακάτω.




Εμ... εντελώς out of the box είναι αυτό που λέω. Η εύκολη, τετριμμένη οπτική είναι αυτή που βλέπω παραπάνω: θα κουνήσουμε το μαγικό μας ραβδί και θα έρθουν πολλαπλά οφέλη. Δεν αναλύεις πώς ακριβώς θα ωφεληθεί το κράτος από μια συμφωνία ιδιωτικής κατασκευής με παραχώρηση εκμετάλλευσης. Θέλω βάθος σ' αυτό που λες, όχι ένα "θα το φτιάξει ιδιώτης" και τελειώσαμε. Πόσο θα κοστίσει; Τι δικαιώματα εκμετάλλευσης θα δώσεις; Γνωρίζεις πόσο μικρός είναι ο χρόνος ζωής μιας ανεμογεννήτριας; Για πόσα χρόνια λοιπόν θα δώσεις δικαίωμα εκμετάλλευσης; Πόσο θα επηρεάσει το κόστος του ηλεκτρισμού; Αν η εταιρεία αυτήν δεν πουλάει ρεύμα στην ΔΕΗ αλλά το αξιοποιεί η ίδια, τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι αυτό συνιστά "αλλαγή μιας εισαγόμενης πηγής με μια δική μας, ανανεώσιμη", αφού θα συνεχίσει να υφίσταται παράλληλα η παροχή ηλεκτρισμού από την ΔΕΗ; Η ίδια η πηγή ουσιαστικά είναι η ανεμογεννήτρια, γιατί ο άνεμος από μόνος του είναι μη εκμεταλλεύσιμος. Ούτε να τον συσκευάσεις μπορείς ούτε να τον πουλήσεις, σε αντίθεση με τα ορυκτά καύσιμα. Χωρίς την γεννήτρια δεν υπάρχει πηγή.

Το όλο νόημα είναι να αλλάξουμε το είδος ενέργειας που χρησιμοποιούμε, εκμεταλλευόμενοι τις πηγές με κρατική ή μερικώς κρατική χρηματοδότηση σε εταιρείες ελληνικών συμφερόντων. Αλλιώς χειροτερεύουμε την κατάσταση, μιας και οι επιδοτήσεις που δίνει το κράτος για ΑΠΕ θα φεύγουν σε ξένες εταιρείες, πράγμα που επιβαρύνει αρνητικά το ισοζύγιο συναλλαγών. Θέλεις να αναφέρω κι άλλα αρνητικά στην ιδέα να κάνουμε διεθνή διαγωνισμό για να δώσουμε την εκμετάλλευση του αέρα σε ιδιώτες;

Αν για σένα out of the box είναι να λειτουργούμε με ευχολόγια και εύκολες, μαγικές λύσεις, τότε όχι, δεν σκέφτομαι out of the box.




drsiebenmal said:


> Όλι, η ερώτησή μου δεν αφορούσε τόσο τα ΦΒ ή τις ΑΠΕ γενικότερα όσο τη λογική «δεν μας δίνουν οι Ευρωπαίοι τα λεφτά να τα κάνουμε εμείς».



Άρα η ερώτησή σου αφορούσε κάτι που δεν ειπώθηκε:



Hellegennes said:


> Αν προτίθεται η ΕΕ να στηρίξει τέτοια κίνηση*, είμαι μέσα με τα χίλια.
> 
> 
> * δεν εννοώ να τα πληρώσει, εννοώ να αφήσει οικονομικό περιθώριο ώστε να μπορούμε να τα πληρώσουμε εμείς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 20, 2015)

Όχι εμείς, Χέλλε, όχι εμείς.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Με την ευκαιρία, για σχολίασε πλιζ και τον λαϊκισμό «θα υπάρξει θεαματική μείωση δαπανών, μέσω μείωσης του αριθμού των συμβούλων, για να εξοικονομηθούν πόροι, για να επαναπροσληφθούν οι καθαρίστριες του υπουργείου» που είπε. :) Εγώ πάντως θα περιμένω για αυτό εδώ να δω τα νούμερα.





oliver_twisted said:


> Δεν το θεώρησα καθόλου λαϊκισμό. Δείγμα γραφής το θεώρησα.





Zazula said:


> Να σου εξηγήσω τότε κι εγώ, αφού δεν ήταν τελικά τόσο εμφανές, το γιατί θεώρησα τη συγκεκριμένη τοποθέτηση «λαϊκισμό»: Διότι *συνδέει δύο άσχετα μεταξύ τους πράγματα, μόνο και μόνο για τη συναισθηματική τους εργαλειοποίηση* (ο κόσμος που μας ψήφισε συμπαθεί τις άδικα απολυμένες καθαρίστριες, ο κόσμος γενικά αντιπαθεί τους παχυλά αμειβόμενους και συχνά αργόμισθους συμβούλους). Πάμε λοιπόν στην ορθολογική ανάλυση: [...]



Είδα κάπου κάτι περί λαϊκισμού και σκέφτηκα ότι επιβεβαιώνει την προσέγγισή μου:

Διαβάζοντας το εξαιρετικό βιβλίο για τον λαϊκισμό στην Ευρώπη και στην Αμερική του Cas Mudde διαπιστώνει κανείς πόσα πολλά πράγματα αγνοεί για το θέμα. Εξάλλου συνήθως ο όρος λαϊκισμός χρησιμοποιείται περισσότερο ως σύνθημα στον πολιτικό διάλογο, παρά με την πραγματική του έννοια.

Ο όρος λαϊκισμός δεν αναφέρεται στη δημαγωγία που είναι συνήθης πρακτική πολιτικών, ιδιαίτερα τις προεκλογικές περιόδους, και ακολουθεί τη δημοκρατία σαν σκιά από τότε που γεννήθηκε η τελευταία στην Αρχαία Ελλάδα.

Σύμφωνα με τον Cas Mudde ο λαϊκισμός είναι μία αβαθής (λιποβαρής) ιδεολογία που θεωρεί την κοινωνία ως στην ουσία διαχωρισμένη σε δύο ομοιογενείς και ανταγωνιστικές ομάδες, τον "αγνό λαό" ενάντια στις "διεφθαρμένες ελίτ", και που υποστηρίζει ότι η πολιτική θα πρέπει να αποτελεί έκφραση της volonté générale (γενικής βούλησης) του λαού.


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2015)

Να μιλήσει κι η ηλ/μηχ που είχε την τύχη στο Πολυτεχνείο να έχει καθηγητή ενεργειακών συστημάτων κάποιον που είχε ασχοληθεί ιδιαίτερα με το ζήτημα της ηλεκτροδότησης των νησιών; 
Απ’ όσο θυμάμαι από το μάθημα, τα αιολικά τα είχε απορρίψει και μάλιστα τω καιρώ εκείνω είχε πέσει πολύ χρήμα ΕΕ-ικό για εγκαταστάσεις σε Μήλο και λοιπά νησιά και λέει δεν ήταν η επένδυση ιδιαίτερα αποδοτική (κοινώς ήταν χασούρα). Βέβαια από τότε έχει περάσει πολύς καιρός. 
Για τα μικρότερα νησιά μας που είναι κοντά στην ηπειρωτική χώρα υπάρχει το παράδειγμα της νήσου Σάμσο στη Δανία, κλασικό παράδειγμα λαϊκής πρωτοβουλίας για την ενέργεια, αλλά και για τον τρόπο ζωής (grassroots movement το έλεγε ένα άρθρο που διάβαζα, αλλά δεν ήταν 100% έτσι, είχαν και μπόλικη κρατική ενίσχυση). 
https://m1.behance.net/rendition/modules/72363323/disp/dc32357a86a42b6335ad8075321027b4.png


----------



## Costas (Mar 21, 2015)

Εμ, δε θα 'ρχότανε;

Γερμανική ανθρώπινη ασπίδα σε ελληνικό εστιατόριο
ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ ΤΖΙΜΑΣ / Καθημερινή

Το βράδυ της Πέμπτης Γερμανοί πολίτες με επικεφαλής τον δήμαρχο μιας μικρής πόλης έξω από το Μόναχο «περικύκλωσαν» ένα ελληνικό εστιατόριο. Σχημάτισαν συμβολικά μια ασπίδα προστασίας του απέναντι σε απειλές που δέχονται τις τελευταίες μέρες οι ιδιοκτήτες του από αγνώστους με τη μορφή υβριστικών επιστολών και τηλεφωνημάτων. Το «Αθως» λειτουργεί, με Θεσσαλονικείς ιδιοκτήτες, εδώ και τρία χρόνια στο Κίρχσεεον, μια κωμόπολη των 10.000 ψυχών και των... 60 εθνικοτήτων, 35 χλμ. έξω από το Μόναχο.

Πριν ξεσπάσει ο δεύτερος (μετά εκείνον του 2012) γύρος της όξυνσης του κλίματος στις ελληνογερμανικές σχέσεις, ήταν καθημερινό καταφύγιο φίλων της ελληνικής κουζίνας, με τους πελάτες του να είναι κυρίως Γερμανοί καλοφαγάδες.

Ωσπου μια μέρα η Ελσα Αθανασίου βρήκε στο γραμματοκιβώτιο ένα γράμμα με άγνωστο αποστολέα. Οταν το άνοιξε έφριξε. «Εγραφε ανάμεσα σε άλλα ότι ο ίδιος δουλεύει μια ολόκληρη ζωή και δεν ξέρει αν θα πάρει σύνταξη γιατί το γερμανικός κράτος πληρώνει τους Ελληνες στην Ελλάδα, που είναι ψεύτες και κλέφτες, για να μη δουλεύουν, και μας ζητούσε να φύγουμε…», αφηγείται στην «Κ». Η κ. Αθανασίου πήγε αμέσως το γράμμα στην αστυνομία, η οποία ερεύνησε το θέμα για να διαπιστωθεί ότι στη συγκεκριμένη διεύθυνση δεν υπήρχε όνομα που να ταιριάζει με αυτό του αποστολέα. Και ενώ η κίνηση στο εστιατόριο δεν είχε επηρεαστεί από την ένταση στην ατμόσφαιρα, τροφοδοτούμενη από λαϊκίστικα δημοσιεύματα, ακολούθησαν άλλα τρία γράμματα με διαφορετικούς αποστολείς, και ένα βράδυ λίγο πριν από τα μεσάνυχτα στο σπίτι της Αθανασίου, συζύγου του Πασχάλη Χατζόπουλου, χτύπησε το τηλέφωνο και μια «βαριά φωνή» είπε στην ιδιοκτήτρια: «Γουρούνια να φύγετε…».

«Μαζεύτηκαν αυθόρμητα»

Οταν η κ. Αθανασίου γνωστοποίησε το πρόβλημά τους στη φίλη της και υποψήφια για τον δήμο με το κόμμα του SPD Ναντίν Κάμπερλεν, εκείνη σήμανε συναγερμό μέσω ανάρτησης στο Διαδίκτυο, με τα «like» συμπαράστασης να πέφτουν «κατά ριπάς». Εγκυρες εφημερίδες και ιστοσελίδες της Βαυαρίας ανέδειξαν το θέμα και το βράδυ της Πέμπτης περισσότεροι από εκατό Γερμανοί με επικεφαλής τον δήμαρχο Ούντο Ορκελ συγκεντρώθηκαν στο εστιατόριο «Αθως» για να συμπαρασταθούν στους ιδιοκτήτες. «Εχουμε την αγάπη του κόσμου που μαζεύτηκε αυθόρμητα, ήρθε να μας στηρίξει. Δεν υπάρχει μόνο η γκρίζα πλευρά. Φοβάμαι ότι αν γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο στην Ελλάδα, δεν θα υπήρχε παρόμοια συμπαράσταση...».

Το κλίμα ωστόσο στη Γερμανία, τροφοδοτούμενο από λαϊκίστικα δημοσιεύματα, γίνεται όλο και πιο βαρύ, με τα εστιατόρια, την «προμετωπίδα» της ελληνικής επιχειρηματικής δράσης στη Γερμανία, να αποτελούν τον πλέον διακριτό στόχο των -μεμονωμένων επί του παρόντος- ακραίων στοιχείων. «Εχουμε κρούσματα και σε άλλα εστιατόρια στη Γερμανία, επειδή ακριβώς τα ξεχωρίζουν εύκολα ότι είναι ελληνικά. Πάντως μέχρι τώρα η δουλειά σ’ εμένα δεν έχει πέσει», εξηγεί ο κ. Χατζόπουλος.

Οσο πάντως οι τόνοι δεν πέφτουν, η ανησυχία και τα αρνητικά αισθήματα αρχίζουν να διαχέονται στις κοινωνίες, με απρόβλεπτες, εφόσον ο «υδράργυρος» συνεχίσει να ανεβαίνει, συνέπειες.

Οι φόβοι εστιάζονται κυρίως στον τουρισμό, όπου μέχρι τώρα, όπως σημείωνε στην «Κ» Ελληνας τουριστικός πράκτορας στο Μόναχο, που στέλνει μεγάλο αριθμό Γερμανών στα νησιά μας, δεν έχει αποτυπωθεί το αρνητικό κλίμα. Κάποιοι ωστόσο ανιχνεύουν μια ελαφριά κάμψη στους συνεχιζόμενους ρυθμούς αύξησης των ενδιαφερομένων να κάνουν διακοπές στην Ελλάδα. «Εχουν αρχίσει δειλά δειλά να μας ρωτούν εάν θα τους αντιμετωπίσουν εχθρικά όταν έρθουν στην Ελλάδα επειδή είναι Γερμανοί», αναφέρει ο Πασχάλης Χατζόπουλος, προσθέτοντας πως «τους απαντάμε με χιούμορ πως δεν διατρέχουν κανέναν κίνδυνο, εκτός εάν είναι εξαδέλφια του Σόιμπλε, οπότε μπορεί να τους πουν καμιά κουβέντα…».

Ο πρωτοπρεσβύτερος της ορθόδοξης εκκλησίας στο Μόναχο, ιερωμένος με έντονη κοινωνική δραστηριότητα, Απόστολος Μαλαμούσης, που παρέστη στη συγκέντρωση στο «Αθως», υποστηρίζει ότι το κλίμα στη γερμανική κοινωνία αρχίζει να γίνεται χειρότερο από αυτό του 2011-2012. «Οπου και αν πάμε ακούμε ότι η Ελλάδα είναι η μόνη χώρα που δεν τα κατάφερε, να βγει από το ευρώ να ησυχάσουμε. Μερικοί εστιάτορες δηλώσαν στον Τύπο ότι αρχίζουν οι Γερμανοί να μην πηγαίνουν στα μαγαζιά τους. Είμαστε μουδιασμένοι εδώ, γιατί δεν περιμέναμε μια τέτοια όξυνση, ούτε τη θέλουμε. Καλά θα είναι η κυβέρνησή μας στην Αθήνα να το συνειδητοποιήσει αυτό, όπως επίσης να αντιληφθεί ότι, εκτός από τους Ελληνες στην Ελλάδα, είμαστε και 400.000 Ελληνες στη Γερμανία», λέει.

Ενα μήνυμα

«Το κλίμα είναι άσχημο και βοηθούν σ’ αυτό και τα ΜΜΕ. Ομως με σιγουριά μπορώ να πω ότι πολλοί είναι οι Γερμανοί που συμπονούν και καταλαβαίνουν τους φτωχούς Ελληνες. Από κάποιους υπάρχει απροθυμία να ταξιδέψουν στην Ελλάδα λόγω αντιγερμανικού κλίματος. Ελπίζω να μη χειροτερέψουν τα πράγματα», τονίζει η Ελσα Αθανασίου, και όταν τη ρωτάμε εάν επιθυμεί να στείλει ένα μήνυμα και ποιο στους Ελληνες πίσω στην πατρίδα, διστάζει αρχικά και στη συνέχεια απαντάει: «Μήνυμα; Δεν ξέρω, πονάει η ψυχή μου. Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι δεν βοηθάει να στρέφεται ένα κράτος εναντίον του άλλου, να οξύνονται τα πνεύματα, εμείς οι Ελληνες να σκύψουμε τα κεφάλια μας και να δουλέψουμε περισσότερο…».


----------



## Costas (Mar 22, 2015)

Με τον στρατό και τον λαό
Μαρία Κατσουνάκη / Καθημερινή

Η παρέλαση της 25ης Μαρτίου με τις «καινοτομίες» που εισάγει η κυβέρνηση αποκτά ξεχωριστό χαρακτήρα. Η μπάντα του στρατού θα διευρύνει το ρεπερτόριό της με δημοτικά τραγούδια, ενώ στρατός και λαός σε πνεύμα πανηγυρικής συναδέλφωσης θα εορτάσουν από κοινού την εθνική επέτειο. Ζήσαμε κι άλλα ζοφερά πανηγύρια στην πρόσφατη ιστορία μας. Με τον στρατό και τον λαό, κομβικό σημείο του εθνολαϊκισμού (αριστερού και δεξιού), που προσφεύγει στην εθνική αναδίπλωση για να θεραπεύσει τα τραύματα από την «απόρριψη» των ξένων. Που καταφεύγει σε τελετές για να αποκαταστήσει την τρωθείσα εικόνα της.

«Θέλουμε η παρουσία του κόσμου να στείλει ένα μήνυμα προς το εξωτερικό ότι είμαστε ένα κυρίαρχο κράτος, ένα κράτος που ο λαός μαζί ενωμένος, αυτό που ζητεί, είναι η πιστοποίηση και ο σεβασμός στην εθνική του κυριαρχία» τόνισε ο υπουργός Εθνικής Αμυνας.

Με κάθε τρόπο η κυβέρνηση δηλώνει τις αποστάσεις της από την υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη. Ιδεολογικά, κοινωνικά, οικονομικά, ψυχικά, στέλνει μηνύματα απόκλισης και όχι σύγκλισης παρά τις περί αντιθέτου διαβεβαιώσεις της.

Κανείς δεν αμφισβητεί ότι το ευρωπαϊκό οικοδόμημα τρίζει. Είναι άλλης τάξεως πολιτική, όμως, η συμβολή στην προσπάθεια στήριξης, η άσκηση κριτικής με πρόθεση τη διατήρηση και ενίσχυση της Ενωμένης Ευρώπης και εντελώς διαφορετική η διαρκής υπόμνηση ότι εκεί έξω υπάρχουν εχθροί που μας επιβουλεύονται, ότι ζούμε την ασφυξία μιας «ιμπεριαλιστικής περικύκλωσης» (όπως ακούστηκε από βουλευτικά χείλη). Ως αντίβαρο στη σταδιακή αποκοπή από την Ευρώπη και στην τάση απομονωτισμού, επιστρατεύεται η τόνωση του «έθνους» και του «εθνικού» ως απόλυτου ιδεολογήματος, κάτι σαν σύγχρονου αγώνα ανεξαρτησίας. Εμείς δεν είμαστε σαν τους άλλους. Είμαστε ανάδελφοι· άριστοι έστω κι αν καταδικάζουμε την αριστεία, ξεχωριστοί, εξωθούμενοι σε μια πτώχευση που δεν προκαλέσαμε.

Ετσι, λοιπόν, και την ερχόμενη Τετάρτη θα γιορτάσουμε όχι απλώς μια ιστορική επέτειο, αλλά μια συμβολική ανάδειξη του «έθνους» στην πιο θλιβερή σε σύλληψη αλλά πλούσια σε συνδηλούμενα εκδήλωση εθνικής ανάτασης και ομοψυχίας. Κυρίως, όμως, επικίνδυνη.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2015)

Καλύτερα να μασάς παρά να μιλάς, σύντροφε... https://twitter.com/papadimoulis/status/579528207818481664?s=09


----------



## Palavra (Mar 22, 2015)

Πάντως, και θα με διορθώσετε αν δε θυμάμαι καλά, δεν πρέπει να 'χει υπάρξει ξανά προσφάτως τέτοια σκανδαλώδης σύγκρουση συμφερόντων για υπουργό κυβέρνησης: δηλαδή τώρα πώς θα φέρει ο Κατρούγκαλος το νομοσχέδιο για την επαναπρόσληψη των απολυμένων Δ/Υ και τις μονιμοποιήσεις;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2015)

Πολύ εύστοχη κτγμ η τοποθέτηση του (δημοσιογράφου) Γιάννη Λοβέρδου για την πασιονάρια του κινήματος «Δεν Πληρώνω»:
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1460547527568921&id=100008410633086Κουράστηκα πια με τις απειλές των κυβερνώντων. Απαλλαγήκαμε από την ανελέητη κυβέρνηση των Σαμαραίων. Κι ήρθε χτες η νέα υπουργός Βαλαβάνη να απειλήσει 3,5 εκατ. οφειλέτες ότι αν δεν μπουν στη νέα ρύθμιση των 100 δόσεων θα ξαμολύσει το ΣΔΟΕ εναντίον μας, θα μας κατάσχει τα σπίτια και τις επιχειρήσεις μας, θα μας βάλει φυλακή, θα εξαπολύσει εναντίον μας όλες τις πληγές του Φαραώ. Έλεος, κα Βαλαβάνη και σύντροφοι του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Ευχόμουν να γνωρίζατε ότι εμείς οι 3,5 εκατ. οφειλέτες, δηλαδή το σύνολο σχεδόν των ελλήνων οικογενειαρχών, δεν είμαστε μπαταχτσήδες. Δεν είναι ότι ΔΕΝ θέλουμε να πληρώσουμε τις οφειλές μας. Είναι ότι ΔΕΝ έχουμε. Ποιος νοικοκύρης 'Ελληνας θέλει να μην κοιμάται τα βράδια από τον φόβο της εφορίας; Ξέρετε πώς είναι να ξυπνάς λουσμένος στον ιδρώτα, κα Βαλαβάνη, γιατί δεν έχεις να πληρώσεις; Προφανώς όχι, γιατί εσείς είστε πλούσια. Καλά κάνετε. Αλλά εμείς οι 3,5 εκατ. νοικοκυραίοι Έλληνες που χρωστάμε, υποφέρουμε καθημερινά. Και μην μας απειλείτε, όπως έκαναν οι προκάτοχοί σας της ΝΔ. Βρείτε τρόπους να μας ανακουφίσετε. Γιατί πνιγόμαστε. Και μαζί μας πνίγεται η Ελλάδα.
​
Δείτε επίσης τι λέει το ίδιο το Κίνημα «Δεν Πληρώνω»:
http://epitropesdiodiastop.blogspot.gr/2015/03/blog-post_21.html (Βαλαβάνη #2)
http://epitropesdiodiastop.blogspot.gr/2015/02/blog-post_38.html (Βαλαβάνη #1)
http://epitropesdiodiastop.blogspot.gr/2014/02/blog-post_5860.html (Δούρου)


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2015)

Υπάρχει ένα προβληματάκι στο σκεπτικό _όποιος δεν δεχτεί το διακανονισμό θα ελεγχθεί_. Το πρόβλημα κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι στο ότι υπονοείται ότι όποιος δεν δεχτεί έχει λεφτά κάτω από το στρώμα, ενώ δεχτείς δε δεχτείς το ίδιο είναι.


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2015)

Η «άνοιξη των λαών»: Επιστολή Μπαλτά προς τους μαθητές για το νόημα της 25ης Μαρτίου

Διάβασα στα πεταχτά και το πλήρες κείμενο της επιστολής κι είπα να το βάλω εδώ για να κάνω την ερώτηση: 
Ρε παιδιά, ενημερώστε την μετανάστρια. 
Εγώ έχω μείνει στον ρεβιζιονισμό της δεκαετίας του '80, που με το που βγήκε το ΠΑΣΟΚ μας φλόμωσαν σε τηλεοπτικά προγράμματα για την ταξικότητα της επανάστασης και από τότε έχουμε ακούσει τα πάντα, από το ότι οι επαναστάτες δεν ήταν Έλληνες μέχρι το _φονιάδες των λαών, Κολοκοτρωναίοι_, κι έχουμε αλληλομαλλιοτραβηχτεί για το κρυφό σχολειό και για τα βιβλία ιστορίας του φανερού σύγχρονου σχολειού. 
Και τώρα έχουμε υπουργό παιδείας πρώτη φορά αριστερά ο οποίος γράφει δυο σελίδες μπλα μπλα με κεντρική ιδέα ξεχάστε ό,τι ξέρατε;


----------



## pidyo (Mar 23, 2015)

Επανέρχομαι λίγο στο λεκτικό πλαίσιο του θέματος των «γερμανικών αποζημιώσεων», καθώς στη συνάντηση Τσίπρα - Μέρκελ είχαμε μια εξέλιξη που φοβάμαι πως λίγοι αντιλήφθηκαν (σίγουρα πάντως όχι οι Αγγλοσάξωνες σχολιαστές για τους οποίους όλα είναι war reparations και αναρωτιόντουσαν γιατί συζητούν για τον Β΄ ΠΠ η Μέρκελ κι ο Τσίπρας). Ο Τσίπρας ρητά διέκρινε το κατοχικό δάνειο από τις αποζημιώσεις («επανορθώσεις» είπε) δίνοντας την ευκαιρία στη Μέρκελ να ακυρώσει το ένα («το θέμα των _αποζημιώσεων _για εμάς έχει πολιτικά λήξει») αφήνοντας ανοιχτό το άλλο (έχουμε πλήρη επίγνωση του τι συνέβη, δεν αγνοούμε το θέμα, θα το συζητήσουμε κλπ.).


----------



## Earion (Mar 23, 2015)

Κι εγώ το άκουσα και μου έκανε εντύπωση. Σαφώς μετακινήθηκε από τη στάση της απόλυτης άρνησης. Θα διαρκέσει αυτό άραγε;


----------



## pidyo (Mar 23, 2015)

Μιλώντας για τις λέξεις, να μην ξεχάσω και την άκομψη μετάφραση του όρου που χρησιμοποιήθηκε στην ελληνική μετάφραση της επιστολής Τσίπρα προς τη Μέρκελ για το τρίτο μνημόνιο. Το Contract for Greece’s Recovery and Development έγινε «Συμβόλαιο για την Ανάκαμψη και την Εξέλιξη». Φοβήθηκαν το ανάπτυξη για να μην έχουν δύο λέξεις από ανα-; Το εξέλιξη πάντως σε Δαρβίνο μάλλον παραπέμπει παρά σε αισιόδοξα οικονομικά πλάνα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2015)

pidyo said:


> τις αποζημιώσεις («επανορθώσεις» είπε)


Υπάρχει (νομική) σημασία ε_πανόρθωση = αποζημίωση_.


----------



## Earion (Mar 23, 2015)

Ναι, αλλά η συνηθισμένη φράση είναι «πολεμικές επανορθώσεις».


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2015)

Earion said:


> Ναι, αλλά η συνηθισμένη φράση είναι «πολεμικές επανορθώσεις».


Η οποία, σύμφωνα με το ΧΛΝΓ, είναι συνώνυμη με τις «πολεμικές αποζημιώσεις».


----------



## Earion (Mar 24, 2015)

Ε, δεν αντέχεται πια αυτό! :curse: :laugh:


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2015)

Θεωρούσα κι εγώ τις _επανορθώσεις_, χωρίς επιθετικό προσδιορισμό, πιο συνηθισμένο σε πολεμικό συγκείμενο από τις _αποζημιώσεις_, που έχουν ευρύτερη εφαρμογή.

Π.χ. από Πάπυρο, λήμμα *επανόρθωση*:

στον πληθ. *οι επανορθώσεις* οι αποζημιώσεις που καθορίζονται από συναπτόμενες συνθήκες και καταβάλλουν οι νικημένοι στον πόλεμο για τις ζημιές που προκάλεσαν στους νικητές 

Σε σύμπλοκο, οι *πολεμικές αποζημιώσεις* είναι πιο συνηθισμένο από τις *πολεμικές επανορθώσεις*. Στα αγγλικά, αντιστρόφως το *war reparations* είναι πολύ πιο συνηθισμένο από το *war indemnities*.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 24, 2015)

Στα των δηλώσεων, να σημειώσω και τη ρητή αναφορά της Μέρκελ στο Ταμείο για το Μέλλον. Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά από τα μισόλογα και από τη ρητή τοποθέτηση του Παπαχελά, στόχος της Γερμανίας είναι να κλείσει και επισήμως το θέμα πολιτικά και όχι νομικά (το υπαινίχθηκε και ο Κοτζιάς) με τη δημιουργία ενός επενδυτικού ταμείου στο οποίο η Γερμανία θα διαθέσει ένα ποσό υποπολλαπλάσιο των περίπου 11 δις στα οποία υπολογίζονται οι οφειλές από το κατοχικό δάνειο. Κούρεμα χρέους, σα να λέμε. 

O Παπαχελάς είπε ότι αυτή η λύση έχει συζητηθεί και από προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις, κάτι που με ξαναφέρνει στην αρχική αφορμή των σχολίων μου για το θέμα, ότι ο αποτροπιασμός πολλών που τέθηκε και πάλι το θέμα είναι άστοχος νομικά, ηθικά *και *πολιτικά.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 24, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Μιλώντας για τις λέξεις, να μην ξεχάσω και την άκομψη μετάφραση του όρου που χρησιμοποιήθηκε στην ελληνική μετάφραση της επιστολής Τσίπρα προς τη Μέρκελ για το τρίτο μνημόνιο. Το Contract for Greece’s Recovery and Development έγινε «Συμβόλαιο για την Ανάκαμψη και την Εξέλιξη». Φοβήθηκαν το ανάπτυξη για να μην έχουν δύο λέξεις από ανα-; Το εξέλιξη πάντως σε Δαρβίνο μάλλον παραπέμπει παρά σε αισιόδοξα οικονομικά πλάνα.



Πλάκα έχει αυτό. Τις προάλλες έλεγα σε κάποιον (όπως μου είχε πει κι εμένα κάποιος όταν είχα κάνει παλιά το ίδιο λάθος) ότι όταν έχουμε στα ελληνικά «εξέλιξη» (ιστορική κλπ) καλύτερα να το μεταφράζουμε development μια και το evolution παραπέμπει σε Δαρβίνο. Εδώ έγινε το ανάποδο!


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 24, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Πλάκα έχει αυτό. Τις προάλλες έλεγα σε κάποιον (όπως μου είχε πει κι εμένα κάποιος όταν είχα κάνει παλιά το ίδιο λάθος) ότι όταν έχουμε στα ελληνικά «εξέλιξη» (ιστορική κλπ) καλύτερα να το μεταφράζουμε development μια και το evolution παραπέμπει σε Δαρβίνο. Εδώ έγινε το ανάποδο!



Αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι το _development _έχει και θετική έννοια αλλά και ουδέτερη, ανάλογα με το συγκείμενο. Αντιθέτως, η λέξη _εξέλιξη_ είναι σχεδόν πάντα ουδέτερη. Το ΛΚΝ με πληροφορεί πως χρησιμοιείται θετικά δίπλα σε λέξεις όπως _πολιτισμός_ και _επιστήμη, _για να δηλώσει βελτίωση, αλλά δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι δεν έχει και πάλι ουδέτερη έννοια. Ίσως στην περίπτωση της επιστήμης να μοιάζει θετική η λέξη γιατί οι επιστημονικές εξελίξεις μοιάζει παράδοξο να μην είναι βελτιωτικές.

Επίσης, και παρεμπιπτόντως, το λήμμα της εξέλιξης λέει για τον βιολογικό ορισμό "_το σύνολο των μεταβολών που έχουν υποστεί οι ζωντανοί οργανισμοί πάνω στη γη και που οδηγεί στην εμφάνιση *όλο και πιο σύνθετων μορφών ζωής*_". Αυτό το τελευταίο κομμάτι δεν είναι πολύ ακριβές.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2015)

Εγώ ακόμη περιμένω να δω πότε επιτέλους οι νοήμονες από τους οπαδούς του Σύριζα θα παραδεχτούν πως όντως είναι μεγάλο λάθος να δίνεις τόσο πολλή δύναμη σ' έναν ημιπαράφρονα: http://www.tovima.gr/politics/article/?aid=688975


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 26, 2015)

Τι είδους ψήφισμα είναι αυτό;


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2015)

Για τις δηλώσεις Καμμένου και Κοτζιά:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ts-including-jihadists-to-Western-Europe.html

Η αντίδραση του Ρεπουμπλικανού γερουσιαστή αφορά το καθιερωμένο ετήσιο ψήφισμα του αμερικανικού Κογκρέσου για την Ημέρα της Ελληνικής Ανεξαρτησίας. Δεν είναι τίποτα το σπουδαίο.
http://www.pappaspost.com/grandstan...eek-independence-day-resolution-from-passage/

Ωστόσο, αν η πολιτική της χώρας μας σε σχέση με το μεταναστευτικό κάνει τους εταίρους μας να πιστέψουν τις απειλές του Καμμένου, θα βρεθούμε να πρέπει να ταξιδεύουμε κι εμείς με διαβατήρια.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 26, 2015)

Έντονες αντιδράσεις για τα συνθήματα των ΟΥΚ στην παρέλαση. Έχω μεγάλη περιέργεια να δω πώς θα αντιμετωπιστεί το γεγονός από την κυβέρνηση, όχι μόνο επειδή ο Καμμένος έσπευσε να υπερασπιστεί τους ΟΥΚάδες, αλλά και επειδή ήταν και μάρτυρας υπεράσπισης εκείνων που ήθελαν να φτιάξουν ρούχα από δέρμα Αλβανού.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 26, 2015)

Πάλι αυτό το σήριαλ; Το δε ΠΑΣΟΚ ζητάει να αποδοθούν ευθύνες για κάτι που συνέβαινε και στις δικές του κυβερνήσεις; Και ενώ δεν μ' αρέσουν αυτού του είδους τα ηλίθια συνθήματα και θεωρώ ντροπή να βγαίνουν παραέξω, έτσι είναι ο στρατός. Όχι ο δικός μας στρατός, έτσι είναι όλοι οι στρατοί του κόσμου. Έτσι λειτουργούν. Μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω απ' το δάχτυλό μας.


----------



## Earion (Mar 26, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Μόνο για κλάματα.



Κι άλλη μια, κι αυτή για κλάματα. Χωρίς να υποστηρίζω ότι είναι αποτύπωση της αλήθειας. Μπορεί και να μην είναι. Αλλά, νά, μου έφερε ένα δάγκωμα η απλή παράθεση:






Τυχαία οθονιά από την ιστοσελίδα των New York Times, σήμερα, 26.3.2015, 9.50 μ.μ.


----------



## Costas (Mar 26, 2015)

Πώς φτιάχνουμε poll?


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 26, 2015)

Earion said:


> Κι άλλη μια, κι αυτή για κλάματα. Χωρίς να υποστηρίζω ότι είναι αποτύπωση της αλήθειας. Μπορεί και να μην είναι. Αλλά, νά, μου έφερε ένα δάγκωμα η απλή παράθεση:



Αλήθεια είναι, όχι όμως κάποια σπουδαία αλήθεια. Αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι μια ελαφρώς μεγαλύτερη ανάκαμψη εξαιτίας κυρίως της μειωμένης τιμής του πετρελαίου. Αν δεις αριθμητικά την ανάκαμψη η πρόταση μοιάζει δημοσιογραφίστικη. Μετά από 4 χρόνια συρρίκνωσης ως -το πολύ- οριακής ανάκαμψης είναι δημοσιογραφίστικος εντυπωσιασμός να χρησιμοποιείς την έκφραση "υψηλό τετραετίας" για μια οριακή αύξηση στον ρυθμό ανάπτυξης.


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2015)

Costas said:


> Πώς φτιάχνουμε poll?



Δοκίμασε τις οδηγίες εδώ:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/faq.php?s=&do=search&q=poll&titleandtext=1&match=all


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Μετά από 4 χρόνια συρρίκνωσης ως -το πολύ- οριακής ανάκαμψης είναι δημοσιογραφίστικος εντυπωσιασμός να χρησιμοποιείς την έκφραση "υψηλό τετραετίας" για μια οριακή αύξηση στον ρυθμό ανάπτυξης.



Ναι, αλλά σε μια περίοδο που οι άλλοι πετάνε πάνω από τα σύννεφα από τη χαρά τους (π.χ. δανείζονται με αρνητικά επιτόκια — αυτό δυσκολεύομαι να το χωνέψω), σε μας κυβερνήτες και συγκυβερνήτες, καινούργιοι και παλιοί, πάνε να το ρίξουνε στα βράχια, οπότε ένα μάγκωμα το νιώθουμε...


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 26, 2015)

Μα και στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει οριακή αύξηση της κίνησης και το έτος θα κλείσει με ανάπτυξη.


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Μα και στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει οριακή αύξηση της κίνησης και το έτος θα κλείσει με ανάπτυξη.



Όταν θα συμβεί αυτό ελπίζω να μην μας πει κανείς ότι οφείλεται στους φοβερούς και τρομερούς χειρισμούς της κυβέρνησης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 27, 2015)

Προφανώς και δεν θα οφείλεται σ' αυτό, εκτός κι αν είναι άνω του αναμενόμενου. Όμως η κυβέρνηση θα το εκμεταλλευτεί, όπως θα το εκμεταλλευόταν κάθε κυβέρνηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2015)

*Στουρνάρας: To Grexit δεν αποτελεί επιλογή*
Μια έξοδος της Ελλάδας από το ευρώ δεν αποτελεί επιλογή, τόνισε ο κ. Στουρνάρας. Σημείωσε ότι η ανάπτυξη για το 2015 αναμένεται υψηλότερη από το 2014.

(προχτές, από εδώ)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 27, 2015)

Ο Πάνος Καμμένος έκανε αγωγή στον Ανδρέα Πετρουλάκη (Ο Π. Καμμένος μου ζητά 1 εκατομμύριο) γι' αυτό εδώ το άρθρο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Αρκεί το σχόλιο του Νίκου Ζαχαριάδη:

Μισό να καταλάβω: Δηλαδή γράφει ο Πετρουλάκης ότι η Ζωή και οι άλλοι έχουν αρχίσει να μοιάζουν στον Καμμένο και προσβάλλεται ο Καμμένος;;; Λογικά δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουν προσβληθεί οι άλλοι;
https://www.facebook.com/nikos.zachariadis/posts/10153219881022028

:)


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 27, 2015)

[h=2]«Όχι» σε πολεμικές αποζημιώσεις στην Ελλάδα λέει το 78% των Γερμανών[/h]
Κατά της καταβολής πολεμικών αποζημιώσεων στην Ελλάδα σε ποσοστό 78% τάσσονται οι Γερμανοί, ενώ ναι σε «Grexit» λέει το 45% (έναντι 52% πριν από δύο εβδομάδες). «Κακές» χαρακτηρίζουν τις ελληνογερμανικές σχέσεις 63% των πολιτών της χώρας.
Σύμφωνα με τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνας «Politbarometer» που πραγματοποιήθηκε για λογαριασμό του δεύτερου καναλιού της γερμανικής δημόσιας τηλεόρασης, ZDF, στο ερώτημα «πρέπει η Ελλάδα να λάβει αποζημιώσεις για τα εγκλήματα κατά την περίοδο των Ναζί;» «ναι» απαντούν μόλις 15% των ερωτηθέντων, «όχι» 78% και «δεν ξέρω» 7%.
Οι σχέσεις Γερμανίας-Ελλάδας κρίνονται «καλές» από το 33% και «κακές» από το 63%, ενώ σε ό,τι αφορά την πρόβλεψη για τις προοπτικές τους, 20% θεωρούν ότι θα βελτιωθούν, 58% ότι θα μείνουν ως έχουν και 17% ότι θα επιδεινωθούν.
Σε ερώτηση εάν «πρέπει η Ελλάδα να συνεχίσει να συμμετέχει στο ευρώ» «ναι» απαντούν 49% των ερωτηθέντων και «όχι» 45%. Στην προηγούμενη μέτρηση τα αντίστοιχα νούμερα ήταν 40% και 52%.
Σε ό,τι αφορά το εάν «θα υλοποιηθούν τα μέτρα λιτότητας και οι μεταρρυθμίσεις που έχουν συμφωνηθεί» με την Ελλάδα, σε ποσοστό 22% απαντούν καταφατικά, ενώ 75% απαντούν αρνητικά.
_Πηγή: ΑΜΠΕ_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2015)

Έτσι για την ιστορία:
*
Την πρώτη Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχόμενου επί πρωθυπουργίας του υπέγραψε πριν από λίγο ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας.*

Με την πράξη αυτή, τροποποιείται –λίγες ημέρες μετά την ψήφισή της από τη Βουλή- η ρύθμιση των 100 δόσεων (και περνούν και άλλες διατάξεις), διαβάστε εδώ.

(Οι «ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές» αφορούν, σύμφωνα με όσα διαβάζω στα ΜΚΔ, τον ΠΑΟΚ του Ιβάν Σαββίδη.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 28, 2015)

Αυτό τώρα το βάζεις ως επιχείρημα του στυλ "να, τα ίδια κάνουν και οι επόμενοι"; Νόμιζα ότι δεν σ' αρέσουν τέτοιου είδους επιχειρήματα.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 28, 2015)

Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου; Εννοείς εκείνο το κατάπτυστο "αντισυνταγματικό" εργαλείο που χρησιμοποιούσαν οι άλλοι και χαρακτηριζόταν ως αλλοίωση του πολιτεύματος;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 28, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό τώρα το βάζεις ως επιχείρημα του στυλ "να, τα ίδια κάνουν και οι επόμενοι"; Νόμιζα ότι δεν σ' αρέσουν τέτοιου είδους επιχειρήματα.


Λίγο ανάποδα το βλέπεις. Το επιχείρημα το βάζουν συνήθως οι επόμενοι και λένε "τα ίδια έκαναν και οι προηγούμενοι, τι σας πειράζει που τα κάνουμε κι εμείς;"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό τώρα το βάζεις ως επιχείρημα του στυλ "να, τα ίδια κάνουν και οι επόμενοι"; Νόμιζα ότι δεν σ' αρέσουν τέτοιου είδους επιχειρήματα.



Κοίτα, επειδή έχω επιχειρηματολογήσει υπέρ της συνταγματικότητας και της χρηστικότητας των ΠΝΠ, δεν με χαλάει να έχω και ένα επιχείρημα από τη φαρέτρα της «πρώτη-φορά-Αριστεράς-με-σος-καμένο» (αυτό πηγαίνει όλο μαζί, γιατί «πρώτη φορά Αριστερά» σκέτη ζήσαμε ξανά οι παλαιότεροι εξ ημών).


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 28, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Λίγο ανάποδα το βλέπεις. Το επιχείρημα το βάζουν συνήθως οι επόμενοι και λένε "τα ίδια έκαναν και οι προηγούμενοι, τι σας πειράζει που τα κάνουμε κι εμείς;"



Όχι, δεν το βλέπω ανάποδα. Ο Δόκτορας σε προηγούμενη συζήτηση δεν έβλεπε τίποτα κακό στις ΠΝΠ και τώρα παραθέτει μια ΠΝΠ της νυν κυβέρνησης για να δικαιολογήσει τις ΠΝΠ της τέως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Όχι, δεν το βλέπω ανάποδα. Ο Δόκτορας σε προηγούμενη συζήτηση δεν έβλεπε τίποτα κακό στις ΠΝΠ και τώρα παραθέτει μια ΠΝΠ της νυν κυβέρνησης για να δικαιολογήσει τις ΠΝΠ της τέως.


Όχι βέβαια και μη στρεψοδικείς. Παραθέτω μια ΠΝΠ της τωρινής κυβέρνησης για να ενισχύσω το επιχείρημά μου ότι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα οι ΠΝΠ και ότι αυτά που έλεγε για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα η τότε αντιπολίτευση και νυν κυβέρνηση ήταν της πλάκας.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 28, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...και μη στρεψοδικείς.


Yes, please.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 28, 2015)

Θέλουμε καταδρομείς με λουλούδια στο χέρι; Να σημειώσουμε ότι η ωραία αυτή δήλωση προέρχεται ουχί από πρώην τσεκουροφόρο υπουργό αλλά από πρώτηφοράαριστερά υπουργό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 28, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Παραθέτω μια ΠΝΠ της τωρινής κυβέρνησης για να ενισχύσω το επιχείρημά μου ότι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα οι ΠΝΠ και ότι αυτά που έλεγε για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα η τότε αντιπολίτευση και νυν κυβέρνηση ήταν της πλάκας.



Άρα αυτό που είπα. Το κάνουν και οι επόμενοι, άρα μια χαρά. Τι στρεψοδικώ; Παίζουμε με τις λέξεις; Δικαιολογείς την χρήση ΠΝΠ με την λογική "να, το κάνουν και αυτοί".


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 28, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Θέλουμε καταδρομείς με λουλούδια στο χέρι; Να σημειώσουμε ότι η ωραία αυτή δήλωση προέρχεται ουχί από πρώην τσεκουροφόρο υπουργό αλλά από πρώτηφοράαριστερά υπουργό.



Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σας έχει πιάσει και ανακαλύψατε ξαφνικά την υποκριτική στάση των πολιτικών. Ούτε καταλαβαίνω γιατί έχει περισσότερη σημασία σήμερα η υποκρισία και οι κωλοτούμπες απ' ό,τι είχαν χθες. Και μην ακούσω πάλι για τα "πρώτη φορά αριστερά". Όλοι με ένα ηλίθιο σλόγκαν βγαίνουν, σ' αυτούς έχει περισσότερη σημασία από ποτέ; Δηλαδή δεν το πιστεύω ότι κάθομαι και υπερασπίζομαι μια παράταξη την οποία ούτε ψήφισα ούτε υπήρχε περίπτωση ποτέ να ψηφίσω. Είναι λες και σας τσίμπησε ομαδικώς μύγα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 28, 2015)

Ναι, το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχει τσιμπήσει εμάς ομαδικώς μύγα. Κάπως όπως απομονώθηκαν 18 χώρες της ευρωζώνης στις διαπραγματεύσεις με την Ελλάδα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 28, 2015)

Ενώ πριν ήταν 18 ανοιχτές αγκαλιές. Κάνετε λες και δεν έχουν περάσει 5 χρόνια συρρίκνωσης της αγοράς, απώλειας εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων θέσεων εργασίας, γιγάντωσης του δημόσιου χρέους -παρά τα πακέτα διάσωσης-, πλήρως αποτυχημένων προβλέψεων, αποτυχημένων προσπαθειών να βγούμε στις αγορές και όπου ερχόταν το ένα πακέτο διάσωσης μετά το άλλο. Λες και ξαφνικά ανακαλύψατε τα προβλήματα ρευστότητας, την ανυπαρξία πίστωσης, το 100% κλείσιμο ρευστότητας από τις τράπεζες προς τις επιχειρήσεις και τους ιδιώτες.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 28, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ενώ πριν ήταν 18 ανοιχτές αγκαλιές. Κάνετε λες και δεν έχουν περάσει 5 χρόνια συρρίκνωσης της αγοράς, απώλειας εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων θέσεων εργασίας, γιγάντωσης του δημόσιου χρέους -παρά τα πακέτα διάσωσης-, πλήρως αποτυχημένων προβλέψεων, αποτυχημένων προσπαθειών να βγούμε στις αγορές και όπου ερχόταν το ένα πακέτο διάσωσης μετά το άλλο. Λες και ξαφνικά ανακαλύψατε τα προβλήματα ρευστότητας, την ανυπαρξία πίστωσης, το 100% κλείσιμο ρευστότητας από τις τράπεζες προς τις επιχειρήσεις και τους ιδιώτες.


Για τα οποία προβλήματα φταίνε οι 18 που δεν μας αγκάλιασαν με αρκετή στοργή;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 28, 2015)

Ρε συ Ελληγενή, αν δεν ήξερα ότι είσαι καραμανλικός θα έπαιρνα όρκο ότι κατέβηκες στις τελευταίες εκλογές με το ΣΥΡΙΖΑ (ελπίζω όχι με τους καμμένους) και δε μας το 'πες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 29, 2015)

Μα δεν είμαι καραμανλικός. Φυσικά ούτε συριζαίος είμαι.



Alexandra said:


> Για τα οποία προβλήματα φταίνε οι 18 που δεν μας αγκάλιασαν με αρκετή στοργή;



Από πού προκύπτει αυτή η ερώτηση; Υπονόησα κάτι τέτοιο;


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Άρα αυτό που είπα. Το κάνουν και οι επόμενοι, άρα μια χαρά. Τι στρεψοδικώ; Παίζουμε με τις λέξεις; Δικαιολογείς την χρήση ΠΝΠ με την λογική "να, το κάνουν και αυτοί".



Ξαναδιάβασε με προσοχή, πολλή προσοχή. Και πρόσεξε μην είσαι η περίπτωση του τύπου που σχολιάζει «Πού πάνε όλοι αυτοί ανάποδα στο δρόμο;». Δεν είναι δυνατό να θεωρούμε όλοι ότι στρεψοδικείς.

Δεν δικαιολόγησε ο δόκτορ την προσφυγή των προηγουμένων στις ΠΝΠ με τη λογική ότι έτσι κάνουν και οι σημερινοί. Δεν το χρειάζεται. Την έχει δικαιολογήσει από παλιά. Απλώς επισημαίνει ότι τότε την καταδίκαζαν οι σημερινοί, σήμερα την εφαρμόζουν. Οπότε μπορείς αν θέλεις να επικαλεστείς το άλλο κυνικό σχόλιο, ότι δεν είναι ούτε η πρώτη ούτε η τελευταία φορά που αυτά που καταδικάζουν οι πολιτικοί στην αντιπολίτευση, τα αγκαλιάζουν όταν έρχονται στην εξουσία.


----------



## SBE (Mar 29, 2015)

Πάντως εγώ είμαι σίγουρη ότι ο Ελληγενής ψήφισε ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, ήταν κρυπτο-οπαδός πριν και τώρα εκδηλώθηκε υπέρ. 
Τόσο μεγάλη στροφή δεν την περίμενα. 


ΥΓ Εξηγείται κι αλλιώς: θέλει να φέρνει πάντα αντίρρηση σε όλους. Οπότε προτείνω να αρχίσουμε όλοι να λιβανίζουμε την κυβέρνηση για κάνα 24ωρο για να δούμε αν θα αρχίσει ο Ελληγενής να βγάζει σπυράκια.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 29, 2015)

SBE said:


> Οπότε προτείνω να αρχίσουμε όλοι να λιβανίζουμε την κυβέρνηση για κάνα 24ωρο


Τώρα που διάβασα ότι θέλει να βάλει φόρο στα προϊόντα που έχουν ζάχαρη, αλάτι και λίπος, αποκλείεται!


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2015)

Παύλος Τσίμας στα χτεσινά Νέα:

*Καθυστερημένη ενηλικίωση*
Ο εγκλωβισμός των πολιτικών κομμάτων στην αντιμνημονιακή ρητορική και η αδυναμία ρεαλιστικής αντιμετώπισης της πραγματικότητας

Παύλος Τσίμας | Τα Νέα: 28/03/2015 |

Μπαίνει κανείς, πότε πότε, στον πειρασμό να παίξει το παιχνίδι των υποθετικών ερωτήσεων. Το γνώριμο «τι θα είχε συμβεί, αν;».
Τι θα είχε συμβεί, για παράδειγμα, αν ο Αντώνης Σαμαράς δεν είχε πανικοβληθεί από το αποτέλεσμα των ευρωκλογών; Αν δεν είχε εγκαταλείψει το αφήγημα του success story για χάρη του αφηγήματος «σχίζω το Μνημόνιο σελίδα σελίδα»; Αν δεν είχε σπαταλήσει την τελευταία σταγόνα εμπιστοσύνης των έξω, απολύοντας τον γενικό γραμματέα Εσόδων, για να έχει τον φοροεισπρακτικό μηχανισμό σε κατάσταση πειθήνιας προεκλογικής ετοιμότητας; Αν δεν είχε κάνει έναν ανασχηματισμό της κυβέρνησής του με μοναδικό κριτήριο την εκπροσώπησή της στο καραγκιόζ μπερντέ των τηλεοπτικών πρωινάδικων; Αν είχε προσπαθήσει στα σοβαρά να κλείσει την πολύπλαγκτη τελευταία αξιολόγηση εγκαίρως και έπειτα να πάει στο εκλογικό ραντεβού, έχοντας τελειώσει τη δουλειά που ανέλαβε και ζητώντας να κριθεί γι' αυτήν;
Για την εκλογική μοίρα του ίδιου και της παράταξής του ίσως να μην είχε μεγάλη διαφορά. Τις εκλογές θα τις έχαναν έτσι κι αλλιώς. Για την πολιτική υστεροφημία και αξιοπιστία του, όμως, θα είχε κάποια διαφορά. Και, το κυριότερο, ίσως να είχε σημαντική διαφορά για τη χώρα.
Κι έπειτα, τι θα είχε συμβεί αν ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας είχε την αρετή της υπομονής; Αν δεν είχε φοβηθεί —παράλογος φόβος— ότι αν οι εκλογές καθυστερήσουν θα κινδύνευε να χάσει το «μομέντουμ»; Αν δεν είχε επιστρατεύσει κάθε μέσο, θεμιτό και αθέμιτο, ακόμη και το πιο κατακαμένο, για να εκβιάσει πρόωρες εκλογές, με αφορμή την ανάδειξη ενός προσώπου στο συμβολικό αξίωμα του Προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας; Αν είχε —για παράδειγμα— στέρξει στον συμβιβασμό που του προτάθηκε, να δεχθεί μια συναινετική εκλογή Προέδρου, με αντάλλαγμα την διενέργεια εκλογών, το αργότερο τον Ιούνιο;
Για την εκλογική του μοίρα δεν θα είχε και μεγάλη διαφορά. Ίσως μάλιστα αν οι εκλογές καθυστερούσαν λίγο, τόσο όσο ώστε το φιτίλι του φόβου να έχει ολότελα σβήσει, να τις είχε κερδίσει αυτοδύναμα, χωρίς να πέσει στην ανάγκη του Καμμένου και του «πατριωτικού κιτς», με το οποίο μουντζουρώνει βίαια το πρόσωπο της κυβερνώσας Αριστεράς. Και ίσως ακόμη, η εκλογική του νίκη, δίχως την υποθήκη της υποχρεωτικής παράτασης της παλιάς δανειακής σύμβασης, να του επέτρεπε να διαμορφώσει ένα πρόγραμμα μεταρρυθμίσεων με μεγαλύτερους βαθμούς ελευθερίας και περισσότερες πιθανότητες επιτυχίας, απ' ό,τι τώρα, που ό,τι σχεδιάσει πρέπει να το περάσει από την κρησάρα της μετονομασθείσας τρόικας.

Οι υποθετικές ερωτήσεις δεν οδηγούν, βέβαια, σε στέρεες ή χρήσιμες απαντήσεις. Ό,τι έγινε, έγινε. Αλλά αναλογιζόμενοι το τι θα μπορούσε να είχε γίνει, ίσως να φωτιζόμασταν για τα λάθη που τώρα θα μπορούσαμε να αποφύγουμε. Και μάλλον δεν αποφεύγουμε. Γιατί η πολιτική ζωή μοιάζει αδύναμη να ξεκολλήσει από το προεκλογικό της περιβάλλον.
Η μεν αντιπολίτευση μοιάζει καθηλωμένη σε μια πρωθύστερη ανάγκη αντιμνημονιακής δικαίωσης, πασχίζοντας να αποδείξει ότι και οι επόμενοι Μνημόνιο υπέγραψαν, άρα ας αφεθούν και οι δικές μας μνημονιακές αμαρτίες. Και η κυβέρνηση, προ πάντων αυτή, μοιάζει ανήμπορη να ξεκολλήσει από την προεκλογική της ρητορική. Κι αντί να αναγνωρίσει εξαρχής το αναπόφευκτο —λέγοντας: «Η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση μας παγίδευσε σε μια εκκρεμή αξιολόγηση, την οποία θα προσπαθήσουμε να τελειώσουμε όσο καλύτερα, όσο ταχύτερα και όσο πιο ανώδυνα γίνεται, με όσο λιγότερα υφεσιακά μέτρα μπορούμε, για να πάμε παρακάτω, σε μια επωφελή, δικαιότερη και με αναπτυξιακά χαρακτηριστικά μεσοπρόθεσμη συμφωνία»—, χάθηκε σε ένα άχαρο παιχνίδι μεταμφιέσεων και μετονομασιών για να αποδείξει ότι αυτό που βλέπουμε δεν είναι αυτό που βλέπουμε, η παράταση δεν είναι παράταση, η τρόικα δεν είναι τρόικα, η αξιολόγηση δεν είναι αξιολόγηση και το Μνημόνιο δεν είναι Μνημόνιο.
Οι πιο σοφοί και ψύχραιμοι και αμέτοχοι κομματικών παθών παρατηρητές ήλπιζαν πως οι εκλογές, και η καλοδεχούμενη αλλαγή πολιτικού προσωπικού που θα έφερναν, θα ήταν η αρχή μιας από καιρό αναγκαίας ενηλικίωσης για το πολιτικό προσωπικό, τα ήθη του και τον κομματικό ανταγωνισμό. Αλλά μέχρι στιγμής, η προσδοκία μοιάζει να διαψεύδεται.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 29, 2015)

SBE said:


> Πάντως εγώ είμαι σίγουρη ότι ο Ελληγενής ψήφισε ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, ήταν κρυπτο-οπαδός πριν και τώρα εκδηλώθηκε υπέρ.
> Τόσο μεγάλη στροφή δεν την περίμενα.
> 
> 
> ΥΓ Εξηγείται κι αλλιώς: θέλει να φέρνει πάντα αντίρρηση σε όλους. Οπότε προτείνω να αρχίσουμε όλοι να λιβανίζουμε την κυβέρνηση για κάνα 24ωρο για να δούμε αν θα αρχίσει ο Ελληγενής να βγάζει σπυράκια.



Δεν ψήφισα καν στις εκλογές. Και το κόμμα μου δεν κατέβηκε στις εκλογές. Έχω ξαναπεί ότι το κόμμα που θα ψήφιζα επρόκειτο να κατέβει με το Ποτάμι αλλά τελικά δεν τα βρήκαν (εξαιτίας του Ποταμιού).


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 29, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ξαναδιάβασε με προσοχή, πολλή προσοχή. Και πρόσεξε μην είσαι η περίπτωση του τύπου που σχολιάζει «Πού πάνε όλοι αυτοί ανάποδα στο δρόμο;». Δεν είναι δυνατό να θεωρούμε όλοι ότι στρεψοδικείς.
> 
> Δεν δικαιολόγησε ο δόκτορ την προσφυγή των προηγουμένων στις ΠΝΠ με τη λογική ότι έτσι κάνουν και οι σημερινοί. Δεν το χρειάζεται. Την έχει δικαιολογήσει από παλιά. Απλώς επισημαίνει ότι τότε την καταδίκαζαν οι σημερινοί, σήμερα την εφαρμόζουν. Οπότε μπορείς αν θέλεις να επικαλεστείς το άλλο κυνικό σχόλιο, ότι δεν είναι ούτε η πρώτη ούτε η τελευταία φορά που αυτά που καταδικάζουν οι πολιτικοί στην αντιπολίτευση, τα αγκαλιάζουν όταν έρχονται στην εξουσία.



Μα ο ίδιος έγραψε ότι παράθεσε την πρόσφατη ΠΝΠ για να ενισχύσει το επιχείρημά του ότι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα οι ΠΝΠ. Επίσης δεν βρίσκω ότι έχει δικαιολογήσει *την χρήση* των ΠΝΠ που έκανε η κυβέρνηση ΝΔ. Το μόνο που αιτιολόγησε είναι το αυτονόητο, ότι οι ΠΝΠ δεν είναι εφεύρεση της κυβέρνησης Σαμαρά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 29, 2015)

*«Σε περίπτωση που δεν πεθάνω»: Ένας ελληνικός «ψίθυρος» προς την Ευρώπη*


----------



## SBE (Mar 29, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Τώρα που διάβασα ότι θέλει να βάλει φόρο στα προϊόντα που έχουν ζάχαρη, αλάτι και λίπος, αποκλείεται!



Ε, όχι, στο τέλος θα έχουμε Ελλάς- ΗΠΑ συμμαχία με πρώτη φορά αριστερά κυβέρνηση. 
Φαντάζομαι τον Ζαζ στο αντάρτικο για τον λουκουμά-με-το-ξίγκι ρε γαμώτο!


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 30, 2015)

Να τες πάλι οι τρισκατάρατες ΠΝΠ. Εντός της εβδομάδας περνούν οι ΠΝΠ για οφειλές και βιομηχανία ζάχαρης

Να φωνάξουμε εξορκιστές για να βγάλουν από τους υπουργούς της κυβέρνησης Σύριζα τα δαιμόνια που τους έχουν μπει και τους βασανίζουν.


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> *«Σε περίπτωση που δεν πεθάνω»: Ένας ελληνικός «ψίθυρος» προς την Ευρώπη*



Καλημέρα. Πείστηκα ότι ζούμε την άνοιξη της δημιουργικής ασάφειας. Περιμένοντας τη δημιουργική σαφήνεια. Ή την καταστροφική σαφήνεια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 30, 2015)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Πείστηκα ότι ζούμε την άνοιξη της δημιουργικής ασάφειας. Περιμένοντας τη δημιουργική σαφήνεια. Ή την καταστροφική σαφήνεια.



Είναι ένα μήνυμα χωρίς λαϊκισμούς, χωρίς υστερίες και υπερβολές, χωρίς μελοδραματισμό. Τι θα πει "ασάφεια"; Θέλεις απαγγελία ονομάτων και τι προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζουν;


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Είναι ένα μήνυμα χωρίς λαϊκισμούς



Χωρίς λαϊκισμούς; Χωρίς λαϊκισμούς; Μα είναι το άκρο άωτο του λαϊκισμού. Ακριβώς επειδή δεν φαίνεται ο λαϊκισμός.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 30, 2015)

nickel said:


> Χωρίς λαϊκισμούς; Χωρίς λαϊκισμούς; Μα είναι το άκρο άωτο του λαϊκισμού. Ακριβώς επειδή δεν φαίνεται ο λαϊκισμός.



Είναι λαϊκίστικο επειδή δεν φαίνεται λαϊκίστικο... εμμμ... what? :woot:


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 30, 2015)

Για να μην είναι δηλαδή κάτι λαϊκίστικο στην παρούσα φάση, απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, θα πρέπει να έχει διάθεση αυτομαστιγώματος, να λέει πόσο αδιόρθωτοι είμαστε, πόσο λίγο δουλεύουμε, πόσο λίγο πληρώνουμε και πώς δεν δικαιούμαστε διά να ομιλούμε γιατί ζούμε ζωή χαρισάμενη και τρώμε με χρυσά κουτάλια. Έχει αρχίσει να μου την δίνει αυτή η ψυχαναγκαστική αυτοκριτική παντού, ακόμα και για πράγματα που δεν θα έπρεπε να απολογείται κανείς, όπως για τις ώρες εργασίας, τους μισθούς και τα ρέστα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2015)

Με την τέχνη του και την ποιότητά του και την ωραία κοπελιά του το βιντεάκι φτιάχνει μια ωραία αύρα που σε κάνει να ξεχνάς ότι υπάρχει ένα λογιστικό πρόβλημα που πρέπει να ξεπεραστεί (έχεις πάει σε τράπεζα με ανθοδέσμη να ζητήσεις δάνειο;). Έχουμε δώσει την έμφαση στην πολιτική ζητιανιά και φαινόμαστε ανίκανοι να συντάξουμε ένα λογιστικό φύλλο που θα καταλαβαίνουν οι τραπεζίτες και τα οικονομικά επιτελεία. Χρήσιμα είναι για την κοινή γνώμη του εξωτερικού, για να εξασφαλίζουμε λίγη συμπάθεια, αλλά μέχρι εκεί. 

Πολύ πιο συγκεκριμένο και αποτελεσματικό βρήκα το γερμανικό βιντεάκι της σατιρικής Die Anstalt (εδώ).

ΥΓ. Σε παρακαλώ, μη βάζεις στο στόμα μου ή στο γραφτό μου ό,τι σου κατεβαίνει στο κεφάλι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 30, 2015)

nickel said:


> Με την τέχνη του και την ποιότητά του και την ωραία κοπελιά του το βιντεάκι φτιάχνει μια ωραία αύρα που σε κάνει να ξεχνάς ότι υπάρχει ένα λογιστικό πρόβλημα που πρέπει να ξεπεραστεί (έχεις πάει σε τράπεζα με ανθοδέσμη να ζητήσεις δάνειο;). Έχουμε δώσει την έμφαση στην πολιτική ζητιανιά και φαινόμαστε ανίκανοι να συντάξουμε ένα λογιστικό φύλλο που θα καταλαβαίνουν οι τραπεζίτες και τα οικονομικά επιτελεία. Χρήσιμα είναι για την κοινή γνώμη του εξωτερικού, για να εξασφαλίζουμε λίγη συμπάθεια, αλλά μέχρι εκεί.
> 
> Πολύ πιο συγκεκριμένο και αποτελεσματικό βρήκα το γερμανικό βιντεάκι της σατιρικής Die Ansalt (εδώ).
> 
> ΥΓ. Σε παρακαλώ, μη βάζεις στο στόμα μου ή στο γραφτό μου ό,τι σου κατεβαίνει στο κεφάλι.



Σε χάνω τελείως σήμερα. Τι σχέση έχουν οι τράπεζες, τα δάνεια και τα ρέστα; Είναι βιντεάκι που έκανε η κυβέρνηση για να συνοδεύσει τις διαπραγματεύσεις και δεν το κατάλαβα; Τι λογιστικά φύλλα και τραπεζίτες και οικονομικά επιτελεία; Πολιτικό μήνυμα προς την Ευρώπη είναι. Και νισάφι πια!* Δεν είναι ζητιανιά να θες να ζεις σαν άνθρωπος.* Και όχι, δεν ζούμε σαν άνθρωποι. Δουλεύουμε 12 ώρες την ημέρα ίσα για να πληρώνουμε τα έξοδά μας και πολλές φορές χρειαζόμαστε δανεικά για να βγάλουμε και τα έξοδά μας. Και δεν νιώθω καμμιά απολύτως ευθύνη για το τι έκαναν οι άλλοι τα τελευταία 40 χρόνια. Δεν φταίω σε τίποτα, ωστόσο πληρώνω τα σπασμένα. Κι από πάνω έχω και την γερμανική κοινή γνώμη να μου λέει ότι δεν έχει έστω και την ηθική διάθεση να πληρώσει τις ζημιές που έκαναν οι δικοί τους πρόγονοι και που *η αποπληρωμή των οποίων αναβλήθηκε για να μπορέσει να σταθεί το δικό τους κράτος στα πόδια του.* Αν εγώ όμως πω "δεν πληρώνω" είμαι ανεύθυνος και ακαμάτης· που σημειώνω ότι δεν το έχω πει κι ούτε πρόκειται. Αλλά βαρέθηκα. Ειλικρινά βαρέθηκα. *Δεν ζητιανεύω τίποτα, να ζω σαν άνθρωπος θέλω*. Ε, άσε με λοιπόν με τους δήθεν λαϊκισμούς και τα λογιστικά, λες και είναι θέμα επιπέδου να φτιάξουμε ένα εξελάκι. Άνθρωποι πεθαίνουν. Και δεν είναι λαϊκισμός ο θάνατος, σκληρή -κατάσκληρη- πραγματικότητα είναι. Δεν έχω κανένα κίνητρο να το παίξω υπεράνω και να κάνω την αυτοκριτική μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2015)

Δεν ανέβασα το βιντεάκι της εκπομπής Die Anstalt (που είναι ένα βραβευμένο πολιτικό καμπαρέ του δεύτερου δημόσιου γερμανικού καναλιού) επειδή το θεωρώ χρήσιμο για να ευαισθητοποιήσει το γερμανικό κοινό στο πρώτο, το εύκολο επίπεδο των πραγμάτων στην Ελλάδα. κάτι που θεωρώ ίσως και απαραίτητο αν (που θα) χρειαστεί ένα τρίτο δάνειο, καμιά 40άρα δις το καλοκαίρι.

Δεν χρειάζεται να πω ότι τα δάκρυα αναβλύζουν αυθόρμητα με την παρουσίαση του επιζώντα από το Δίστομο. Ελπίζω να διαπιστώσετε τα άψογα γερμανικά του και την οικεία για το γερμανικό κοινό, σχεδόν εκγερμανισμένη όψη του. Θα ήθελα να γνωρίζω τι απόγινε στη ζωή του αυτό το παιδί, πώς μεγάλωσε και πού έμαθε αυτά τα καλά γερμανικά.

Δεν είναι 100% πλήρες, επίσης, αυτό που αναφέρει η εκπομπή για τις καταδίκες των ναζί. Είναι γεγονός, όπως αποκαλύφτηκε κατά την δίκη (και καταδίκη) του διαβόητου Μέρτεν ότι μέσα στον Εμφύλιο, η στάση της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης δεν ήταν, να το πω ευγενικά, αυτή που θα έπρεπε να είναι. Αντίθετα, η δικαιοσύνη (βλ. Μέρτεν) δεν στάθηκε σε πολιτικές σκοπιμότητες.

Αυτό που δεν αναφέρεται όμως πουθενά είναι ότι με τη συμφωνία 4+2 η ενιαία Γερμανία απαλλάχτηκε οριστικά από την καταβολή πολεμικών αποζημιώσεων -- όχι για να «ρίξει» την Ελλάδα, όπως θα πίστευε κανείς, αλλά για να «ρίξει» όλα τα θύματα των Ναζί στις περιοχές που κατέλαβαν στον Β'ΠΠ. Το θέμα είναι ότι σφαγές ανάλογες με αυτές που έγιναν στην Ελλάδα έγιναν σε όλη την κατεχόμενη Ευρώπη, πρόλαβαν να γίνουν από τα ΕςΕς ακόμη και στην Ιταλία. Αν η Ελλάδα θα είχε δικαίωμα για 320 (ή κάτι τέτοιο) δις, η Ρωσία, η Ουκρανια, η Πολωνία, η Γαλλία θα δικαιούνταν τρις. Θυμάμαι ότι κάπου είχα διαβάσει μια ασύλληπτη εκτίμηση, για 20 τρις δολάρια.

Αφού δέχτηκαν λοιπόν οι μεγάλοι της συμφωνίας (Ρωσία, Γαλλία) να αλλάξουν σελίδα και αφού οι 4 νικητές ήταν από μεταπολεμικά εξουσιοδοτημένοι από όλους τους συμμάχους τους (καμιά 50αριά χώρες σήμερα πια) να υπογράψουν τις συμφωνίες για την οριστική ειρήνευση, το θέμα, ακόμη και αν δεν έχει κλείσει, δεν πρόκειται να ανοίξει. Νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε το γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 30, 2015)

Δηλαδή αν το χρέος είναι αρκετά μεγάλο μπορούμε να το ξεχάσουμε εξολοκλήρου. Ε, να δανειστούμε κι εμείς καμμιά δεκαριά τρις για να τα διαγράψουμε λόγω αδυναμίας αποπληρωμής. Όχι με χρεοκοπία, έτσι απλά. Πώς λέγεται αυτό στα ελληνικά; Α, ναι: δυο μέτρα και δυο σταθμά.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 30, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> *Δεν είναι ζητιανιά να θες να ζεις σαν άνθρωπος.*


Πρώτον, άσε τα μπολντ και τα μεγάλα φοντ, γιατί εκνευρίζουν τους συνομιλητές. Δεύτερον, κανένας δεν αρνείται σε κανέναν το δικαίωμα να ζει σαν άνθρωπος. Το δικαίωμα να ζεις σαν άνθρωπος-μπαταχτσής σού αρνούνται. Και μπορεί να ήσουν αγέννητος όταν ξεκίνησε το παραμύθι με τα ελλείμματα και τα δανεικά, αλλά είναι αστείο να λέμε ότι η Ελλάδα και τα σφάλματά της και οι υποχρεώσεις της γεννήθηκαν τη μέρα που γεννήθηκε ο καθένας από μας. Τι να πουν δηλαδή οι άνθρωποι που σε παιδική ή εφηβική ηλικία βιώνουν πραγματικές ανθρωπιστικές κρίσεις; Αυτή είναι, να με συγχωρείς, νηπιακή λογική.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2015)

Ειλικρινά Χέλλε, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τα κάνεις όλα μια σούπα. Προσπάθησε να κάνεις λεπτές διακρίσεις στο μυαλό σου.

Το χρέος μας δημιουργήθηκε από δάνεια που πήραν δημοκρατικές κυβερνήσεις και δεν τα διαχειρίστηκαν αποτελεσματικά (να το πω ευγενικά). Είναι χρηματοοικονομικό χρέος.

Το χρέος των Γερμανών είναι από άλλο πράγμα. Είναι από πόλεμο, πολεμικές επανορθώσεις. Σαν το δικό μας χρέος από πολεμικές επανορθώσεις που επιδικάστηκε στην Τουρκία με τη συνθήκη της Λωζάνης το 1923 και μας το χάρισε η Τουρκία αργότερα (αλλά προφανώς το ξέρεις αυτό). Ή σαν το χρέος μας από πολεμικές επανορθώσεις που επιδικάστηκε από την ΚΤΕ στη Βουλγαρία μετά την εισβολή του Πλαστήρα το 1925 (που κόντεψε να φτάσει στη Σόφια) αλλά δεν μας το χάρισαν και το πληρώσαμε. Ή σαν τις ιταλικές πολεμικές επανορθώσεις όπου πήραμε αντί για χρήματα τα Δωδεκάνησα.

Και θα σου πω ένα πράγμα. Αν νομίζεις ότι δεν υπάρχουν Γερμανοί που δουλεύουν 12ωρα σε τρεις δουλειές ημιαπασχόλησης και δεν βγαίνουν είσαι βαθιά γελασμένος. Κι εκεί έχουν φτωχούς που ζορίζονται και πλούσιους που καλοπερνάνε. Το θέμα είναι ότι εκεί προσπαθούν να βοηθούν τους φτωχούς τους δημιουργώντας δουλειές και υποδομές φορολογώντας τους πλούσιους και μη πετώντας απλήρωτα λεφτά σε συντάξεις. Συμπτωματικά, αυτό που μας ζητάνε να κάνουμε κι εμείς.

Γιατί πού στον κόρακα διαφωνείς σε οποιοδήποτε από τα επόμενα:

(1) Το δημόσιο είναι ένας κακοστημένος λεβιάθαν, όπου για κάθε έναν υπάλληλο που του βγαίνει ο τάκος δουλεύοντας φιλότιμα υπάρχουν πολλοί άλλοι (δεν ξέρουμε πόσοι) που (να το πω ευγενικά) υποαπασχολούνται.
(2) Το συνταξιοδοτικό μας σύστημα είναι ένα σούργελο και μοιράζει τις συντάξεις άδικα. Τελεία.
(3) Το φορολογικό σύστημα είναι πιο αλλοπρόσαλλο από τη σκέψη του Μεγάλου Συγκυβερνήτη και πιο διάτρητο από την άμυνα της Εθνικής ποδοσφαίρου.
(4) Το δικαιοδοτικό μας σύστημα είναι ανέκδοτο.
(5) και γενικά, δεν είμαστε ΣΕΚ (= σύγχρονο ευρωπαϊκό κράτος).

Ε, μας ζητάνε να φτιάξουμε αυτά τα πράγματα και θα μας κρατάνε να μην πέσουμε σε χρεοκοπίες κλπ περιπέτειες. Επί πέντε χρόνια τώρα. Και επί πέντε χρόνια ακούμε μαλακίες περί υδατανθράκων του Αιγαίου και προγραμμάτων διαφόρων τοπωνυμικών χαρακτηρισμών και δεν γίνεται ούτε μισό βήμα μπροστά χωρίς μουρμούρες, κλάψες, ναιμεναλλά και καπνοσύριγγες καμαρωτές.

Ένα πράγμα θα σου πω. Στη γειτονιά μου υπάρχουν σε ακτίνα τριακοσίων μέτρων έξι φαρμακεία. Όταν δόθηκε η νομοθετική ευκαιρία, στο ένα από τα έξι αποφάσισαν να ανοίξουν το ωράριο και να εκσυγχρονίσουν την προσφορά τους. Σήμερα, το φαρμακείο αυτό απασχολεί έξι φαρμακοποιούς και δύο αισθητικούς σε βάρδιες, είναι ανοιχτό 8.00-22.00 και το Σάββατο και δουλεύουν όλοι σαν τρελοί. Οι υπόλοιποι πηγαίνουν όπως πήγαιναν, ανοίγουν και δεν πατάει ψυχή και κλαίγονται.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 30, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Πρώτον, άσε τα μπολντ και τα μεγάλα φοντ, γιατί εκνευρίζουν τους συνομιλητές. Δεύτερον, κανένας δεν αρνείται σε κανέναν το δικαίωμα να ζει σαν άνθρωπος. Το δικαίωμα να ζεις σαν άνθρωπος-μπαταχτσής σού αρνούνται. Και μπορεί να ήσουν αγέννητος όταν ξεκίνησε το παραμύθι με τα ελλείμματα και τα δανεικά, αλλά είναι αστείο να λέμε ότι η Ελλάδα και τα σφάλματά της και οι υποχρεώσεις της γεννήθηκαν τη μέρα που γεννήθηκε ο καθένας από μας. Τι να πουν δηλαδή οι άνθρωποι που σε παιδική ή εφηβική ηλικία βιώνουν πραγματικές ανθρωπιστικές κρίσεις; Αυτή είναι, να με συγχωρείς, νηπιακή λογική.



Τα έντονα, μεγάλα γράμματα είναι για όποιον βαριέται να διαβάσει το υπόλοιπο· είναι το ζουμί της υπόθεσης. Και δεν ανέχομαι από κανέναν να μου κουνάει το δάχτυλο γιατί ούτε είμαι μπαταχτσής ούτε ποτέ ήμουν. Κι έχω το δικαίωμα να μιλάω, γιατί εγώ, σε αντίθεση με άλλους, δεν είπα ποτέ να μην πληρώσω χρέη, έστω κι αν είναι των προηγούμενων. Άλλωστε αυτό κάνω, πληρώνω. Ε, ξαναλέω, δεν ανέχομαι από κανέναν να μου κουνάει το δάχτυλο. Ας κάνει αυτοκριτική αυτός που νιώθει ενοχές κι ότι είναι συνυπαίτιος.

Α, για να μην το ξεχάσω, μπαταχτσής είναι αυτός που δεν πληρώνει, όχι αυτός που ζητάει να πληρώσει με όρους που δεν τον πνίγουν και δεν του επιτρέπουν να ζει με αξιοπρέπεια.

Δόκτορα, θα σου απαντήσω αργότερα για τα υπόλοιπα αλλά είναι παντελώς άσχετο το ότι υπάρχουν και φτωχοί Γερμανοί που δουλεύουν και δεν βγαίνουν. Παντού υπάρχουν φτωχοί, μην αλλάζουμε θέμα. Στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχουν απλώς φτωχοί, έτσι ζει σήμερα η πλειονότητα του πληθυσμού· δηλαδή τουλάχιστον αυτοί που έχουν δουλειά για να δουλεύουν 12ωρα και να μην βγαίνουν. Οι άλλοι απλώς φυτοζωούν από λεφτά τρίτων.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 30, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν χρειάζεται να πω ότι τα δάκρυα αναβλύζουν αυθόρμητα με την παρουσίαση του επιζώντα από το Δίστομο. Ελπίζω να διαπιστώσετε τα άψογα γερμανικά του και την οικεία για το γερμανικό κοινό, σχεδόν εκγερμανισμένη όψη του. Θα ήθελα να γνωρίζω τι απόγινε στη ζωή του αυτό το παιδί, πώς μεγάλωσε και πού έμαθε αυτά τα καλά γερμανικά.



Σύμφωνα με αυτό, μεταφέρθηκε στην Ελβετία από τον Ερυθρό Σταυρό, σπούδασε, μετέφρασε Καζαντζάκη, Καβάφη, Σεφέρη και Ρίτσο στα γερμανικά, έφτιαξε τεχνικές σχολές στο Νεπάλ, τη Σομαλία και την Ινδονησία και ασχολήθηκε φυσικά με τις γερμανικές αποζημιώσεις. 



Hellegennes said:


> Δηλαδή αν το χρέος είναι αρκετά μεγάλο μπορούμε να το ξεχάσουμε εξολοκλήρου. Ε, να δανειστούμε κι εμείς καμμιά δεκαριά τρις για να τα διαγράψουμε λόγω αδυναμίας αποπληρωμής. Όχι με χρεοκοπία, έτσι απλά. Πώς λέγεται αυτό στα ελληνικά; Α, ναι: δυο μέτρα και δυο σταθμά.


Το ξέρεις κι εσύ ότι, όσο κυνικό και αν ακούγεται, είναι ακριβώς όπως το περιγράφεις: το δυσθεώρητο χρέος παραγράφεται. Πολιτικά. Γι' αυτό εγώ επιμένω για την αποπληρωμή του κατοχικού δανείου όπου έχουμε απόλυτο ηθικό και νομικό πάτημα _και_ πολιτικές πιθανότητες.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 30, 2015)

Ωρέ παλικάρια, για πείτε μου επειδή δεν παρακολουθώ, διαμαρτυρήθηκε κανείς αυτές τις μέρες που στο νομοσχέδιο που ψηφίστηκε για την ανθρωπιστική κρίση υπήρχαν και πανάσχετα άρθρα, όπως ας πούμε θέση μετακλητού Ειδικού Γραμματέα στην Προεδρία της Δημοκρατίας, κάτι ρυθμίσεις για τη ΝΕΡΙΤ και τέτοια; Γιατί είχα την εντύπωση ότι αυτά κανονικά δεν πρέπει να γίνονται και οι προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις που τα έκαναν ήταν αντιδημοκρατικές.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 30, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ε, μας ζητάνε να φτιάξουμε αυτά τα πράγματα και θα μας κρατάνε να μην πέσουμε σε χρεοκοπίες κλπ περιπέτειες. Επί πέντε χρόνια τώρα.



Μια διαφωνία επί της αρχής. Δεν ήταν _στόχος _του μνημονίου να γίνουμε σοβαρή χώρα. Στόχος του μνημονίου ήταν να περάσουμε απότομα από ένα καθεστώς δυσθεώρητων πρωτογενών ελλειμμάτων σε καθεστώς παράλογων πρωτογενών ελλειμμάτων _ούτως ώστε_ να είμαστε σε θέση να αποπληρώνουμε τις δόσεις των δανείων. Αυτός ήταν ο στόχος, και δεν είχε κανένα ηθικό πρόσημο (οι καλοί ξένοι / οι κακοί ξένοι). Ως προς το ότι εμείς πέντε χρόνια δεν κάναμε τίποτε για να μειώσουμε τον χρόνο του ασφυκτικού αυτού πλαισίου (και να θεραπεύσουμε χρόνια προβλήματα επί τη ευκαιρία), ή για να διαπραγματευτούμε ένα λιγότερο άδικα υφεσιακό πλαίσιο ή για να βρούμε μια βιώσιμη εναλλακτική είναι μια άλλη ιστορία, στην οποία συμφωνούμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2015)

Το ότι τα αρχικά μαθηματικά δεδομένα ήταν παράλογα έχει γίνει πλέον αποδεκτό από όλους. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, ήταν μια κατάσταση πρωτοφανής και έχει γίνει αποδεκτό ότι χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για την Ελλάδα από το ΔΝΤ συντελεστές πρωτοκοσμικής οικονομίας (που όπως όλοι γνωρίζαμε αλλά δεν τολμούσαμε να παραδεχτούμε δεν ίσχυε, με αποτέλεσμα μεγαλύτερη ύφεση από την προβλεπόμενη -- που επιδεινώθηκε από ποικίλες πολιτικές «αστοχίες», για να το πω ευγενικά) και το όλο πρότζεκτ, μοναδικό στην ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας, εξελίσσεται και μεταλλάσσεται μπροστά στα μάτια μας. Δεν μπορούμε να αγνοούμε την πολιτική δέσμευση της ΕΕ από το 2012 να αναδιαρθρώσει (άγνωστο πώς, αλλά κάπως) το δανειακό μας προφίλ (που ήδη είναι πολύ βελτιωμένο, περισσότερο από το φαινόμενο, αφού εξαρτάται σε μικρό βαθμό από την ελεύθερη αγορά) αρκεί να είμαστε σε κάποιο πρόγραμμα αποκατάστασης, ώστε να μπορούν να αποπληρωθούν --ή να μοιάζει ότι μπορούν να αποπληρωθούν (κάπως, κάπου, κάποτε) τα δανεικά.

Η αίσθησή μου είναι ότι δεν αντιμετωπίσαμε ποτέ άρνηση στο να συζητήσουμε τα ουσιαστικά μεγέθη· άλλωστε, και οι δανειστές/εταίροι/γουοτέβερ λογοδοτούν και έχουν να απαντήσουν σε αυτές τις ερωτήσεις στο εσωτερικό τους. Το μέγιστο δείγμα της δικής μας παθογένειας είναι, κτγμ, ότι όχι μόνο δεν συμφωνούμε για το _ποιο θα έπρεπε να είναι_ αυτό το πρόγραμμα, αλλά ούτε καν πώς ονομάζεται το ζωντανό (ή νεκροζώντανο καθώς λέγεται ότι είναι ψόφιο εδώ και δύο μήνες).

Συνοψίζοντας, ένα είναι η ιστορική αποτίμηση των πραγμάτων και η απόδοση πολιτικών ευθυνών (από τις οποίες δεν μπορεί να εξαιρεθεί ούτε ο σοφός λαός ούτε βέβαια οι άξιοι/ανάξιοι δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένοι κυβερνήτες του) και ένα δεύτερο το τρέχον ταμείο και ο σχεδιασμός στις νέες συνθήκες.

Από εκεί και πέρα, άλλο πράγμα η θεωρία και οι βολονταρισμοί και άλλο η εφαρμοσμένη πολιτική (με τα συν και με τα πλην της). Αλλά όποιος πιστεύει (και φυσικά δεν θα τολμούσα καν να κάνω αυτή την υπόδειξη σε εσένα, Πιδύε:) :)) ότι διαπραγμάτευση είναι να χτυπάμε το κεφάλι μας στον τοίχο ή να κρατάμε τη μύτη μας κλειστή μέχρι να μελανιάσουμε, ας ξαναδιαβάσει τον Θουκυδίδη του και να επιστρέψει για επανεξέταση.




pidyo said:


> Μια διαφωνία επί της αρχής. Δεν ήταν _στόχος _του μνημονίου να γίνουμε σοβαρή χώρα. Στόχος του μνημονίου ήταν να περάσουμε απότομα από ένα καθεστώς δυσθεώρητων πρωτογενών ελλειμμάτων σε καθεστώς παράλογων πρωτογενών ελλειμμάτων _ούτως ώστε_ να είμαστε σε θέση να αποπληρώνουμε τις δόσεις των δανείων.



Νομίζω ότι είναι πλέον ευρύτερα αποδεκτό/κατανοητό ότι αν δεν είχαν μπει αυτές οι σαφώς παράλογες προδιαγραφές δεν θα μπορούσε να εμπλακεί το ΔΝΤ από το καταστατικό του παρά μόνο αν γινόταν προηγουμένως μεγάλο κούρεμα. Κούρεμα όμως δεν προβλεπόταν από το καταστατικό της ευρωζώνης, άρα έβαλαν κάποια απίθανα νούμερα για να ξεκινήσουν και στην πορεία τα μαζεύουν. Βλέποντας και κάνοντας και διαρκώς. (Θυμάμαι έντονες σχετικές διαμάχες Βαρουφάκη-Προκοπάκη την περίοδο 2010-2012.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 30, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το θέμα είναι ότι εκεί προσπαθούν να βοηθούν τους φτωχούς τους δημιουργώντας δουλειές και υποδομές φορολογώντας τους πλούσιους και μη πετώντας απλήρωτα λεφτά σε συντάξεις. Συμπτωματικά, αυτό που μας ζητάνε να κάνουμε κι εμείς.



Αν εσείς βρίσκετε λαϊκισμό να θέλει κάποιος να ζει σαν άνθρωπος, εγώ βρίσκω λαϊκισμό την προσωποποίηση των κρατών. Θεωρώ ότι υποτιμάς βάναυσα την νοημοσύνη μου όταν λες ότι οι Ευρωπαίοι θέλουν από εμάς να τους μοιάσουμε κοινωνικοπολιτικά, να γίνουμε κι εμείς ΣΕΚ. Δεν τους καίγεται καρφί (αυτολογοκρισία) για το τι είδους κράτος θα έχουμε. Τους νοιάζει μόνο να συνεχίζουμε να πληρώνουμε τις δανειακές μας υποχρεώσεις, όπου να θυμίσω ότι τα δανεικά δεν είναι λεφτά που χαρίστηκαν, είναι κανονικότατη εμπορική συναλλαγή. Γι' αυτό και τα μέτρα που τους ενδιαφέρουν είναι αυτά που θα εξοικονομούν χρήμα για να πληρώνουμε δόσεις. Κι αυτό δεν έχει πρόσημο, ακριβώς όπως το λέει ο Πιδύο. Δεν έχει κακούς και καλούς σε μια εμπορική σχέση. Έχει μόνο εκατέρωθεν συμφέροντα.



drsiebenmal said:


> Ένα πράγμα θα σου πω. Στη γειτονιά μου υπάρχουν σε ακτίνα τριακοσίων μέτρων έξι φαρμακεία. Όταν δόθηκε η νομοθετική ευκαιρία, στο ένα από τα έξι αποφάσισαν να ανοίξουν το ωράριο και να εκσυγχρονίσουν την προσφορά τους. Σήμερα, το φαρμακείο αυτό απασχολεί έξι φαρμακοποιούς και δύο αισθητικούς σε βάρδιες, είναι ανοιχτό 8.00-22.00 και το Σάββατο και δουλεύουν όλοι σαν τρελοί. Οι υπόλοιποι πηγαίνουν όπως πήγαιναν, ανοίγουν και δεν πατάει ψυχή και κλαίγονται.



Ναι, γι' αυτό έχουν όλοι αναδουλειές. Είναι που δεν δουλεύουν όλοι σε "εκσυγχρονισμένα" ωράρια, όχι που δεν έχει ο κόσμος χρήματα. Και το λέω εγώ, που δουλεύουμε 08:00-22:00, επτά μέρες την εβδομάδα (και σε όλες τις αργίες).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2015)

Σε βάρδιες έγραψα, Ελληγεννή, σε βάρδιες. Αυτοί που θέλουν δουλεύουν το πρωί και οι άλλοι το βράδυ. Στο σύστημα δεν μπορούν να αντεπεξέλθουν αυτοί που θέλουν να έχουν ένα μαγαζάκι μόνοι τους και δεν δίνουν ένα μεροκάματο ακόμη -- ή δεν το κλείνουν να βρουν κάτι αποδοτικότερο να κάνουν. Δικαίωμά τους, αλλά δεν μπορούν να εμποδίζουν τον άλλον που δίνει οχτώ μεροκάματο και καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Θεωρώ ότι υποτιμάς βάναυσα την νοημοσύνη μου όταν λες ότι οι Ευρωπαίοι θέλουν από εμάς να τους μοιάσουμε κοινωνικοπολιτικά, να γίνουμε κι εμείς ΣΕΚ. Δεν τους καίγεται καρφί (αυτολογοκρισία) για το τι είδους κράτος θα έχουμε. Τους νοιάζει μόνο να συνεχίζουμε να πληρώνουμε τις δανειακές μας υποχρεώσεις, όπου να θυμίσω ότι τα δανεικά δεν είναι λεφτά που χαρίστηκαν, είναι κανονικότατη εμπορική συναλλαγή.



Να απαντήσω και σε αυτό. Οι Ευρωπαίοι (και ο κόσμος όλος που μας δανείζει μέσω ΔΝΤ -- κάτσε και μέτρα πόσα μας έχουν δανείσει άλλες χώρες) καίγονται και παρακαίγονται για το τι κράτος θα έχουμε. Επειδή ξέρουν ότι αν υπάρχει μία περίπτωση στο εκατομμύριο να μη χάσουν όλα τα λεφτά που μας δάνεισαν είναι να γίνουμε ένα ΣΕΚ που θα αξιοποιεί όλα τα ατού του με τον παραγωγικότερο τρόπο. Και αυτή η βέλτιστη παραγωγικότητα, τι σύμπτωση, συμβαίνει σε χώρες που έχουν δομές ΣΕΚ. Το να θεωρούμε τους άλλους ανόητους, που δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις λεφτά εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν είναι τεράστιο λάθος, απέραντη ηλιθιότητα.

«Μα γιατί να χαρίσετε πρόστιμα από όσους χρωστάνε πάνω από 1 εκατομμύριο;» φέρεται ειπών για τη νέα ρύθμιση των 100 δόσεων της Νάντιας (αχ, Νάντια) κάποιος θεσμικανός. Θα έχει καταλάβει πια, τώρα που ήρθε κι έδεσε επάνω της η «βελτιωτική» ΠΝΠ με τη φωτογραφία του Ιβάν και τα κοστολόγια της ΕΒΖ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 30, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Πρώτον, άσε τα μπολντ και τα μεγάλα φοντ, γιατί εκνευρίζουν τους συνομιλητές. Δεύτερον, κανένας δεν αρνείται σε κανέναν το δικαίωμα να ζει σαν άνθρωπος. Το δικαίωμα να ζεις σαν άνθρωπος-μπαταχτσής σού αρνούνται. Και μπορεί να ήσουν αγέννητος όταν ξεκίνησε το παραμύθι με τα ελλείμματα και τα δανεικά, αλλά είναι αστείο να λέμε ότι η Ελλάδα και τα σφάλματά της και οι υποχρεώσεις της γεννήθηκαν τη μέρα που γεννήθηκε ο καθένας από μας. Τι να πουν δηλαδή οι άνθρωποι που σε παιδική ή εφηβική ηλικία βιώνουν πραγματικές ανθρωπιστικές κρίσεις; Αυτή είναι, να με συγχωρείς, νηπιακή λογική.



Παρεμπιπτόντως, να συμπληρώσω, επειδή δεν προλάβαινα πριν, ότι αυτά περί μπαταχτσήδων τα θεωρώ εξόχως προσβλητικά και τελείως έωλα. Έχω παραθέσει σχετικά νούμερα και για τον μέσο χρόνο εργασίας του Έλληνα, που είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερος του μέσου όρου του ΟΟΣΑ, της ΕΕ, της Ευρωζώνης και βασικά είναι δεύτερος μεγαλύτερος ανάμεσα στις χώρες του ΟΟΣΑ. Ακόμα κι αν δεν λάβουμε υπόψιν την αυτοαπασχόληση, πάλι οι Έλληνες εργάζονται κατά μέσο όρο πολύ περισσότερο από τους υπόλοιπους Ευρωπαίους (με τελευταία στην λίστα την Γερμανία). Α, ναι, έχω παραθέσει κι αυτό:








Ίσως θα έπρεπε να το μπολντάρω κι αυτό. Ποιος λοιπόν είναι ο μπαταχτσής; Αυτός που δουλεύει πολύ περισσότερο, έχει παραγωγικότητα ανά άτομο ίδια με τον μέσο όρο της ΕΕ και πληρώνει ίσο ποσοστό φόρων επί το ΑΕΠ;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 30, 2015)

Μπαταχτσής είπαμε, όχι τεμπέλης. Πότε έγιναν συνώνυμα; Ν' ανοίξουμε κανένα λεξικό;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 30, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να απαντήσω και σε αυτό. Οι Ευρωπαίοι (και ο κόσμος όλος που μας δανείζει μέσω ΔΝΤ -- κάτσε και μέτρα πόσα μας έχουν δανείσει άλλες χώρες) καίγονται και παρακαίγονται για το τι κράτος θα έχουμε. Επειδή ξέρουν ότι αν υπάρχει μία περίπτωση στο εκατομμύριο να μη χάσουν όλα τα λεφτά που μας δάνεισαν είναι να γίνουμε ένα ΣΕΚ που θα αξιοποιεί όλα τα ατού του με τον παραγωγικότερο τρόπο. Και αυτή η βέλτιστη παραγωγικότητα, τι σύμπτωση, συμβαίνει σε χώρες που έχουν δομές ΣΕΚ. Το να θεωρούμε τους άλλους ανόητους, που δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις λεφτά εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν είναι τεράστιο λάθος, απέραντη ηλιθιότητα.



Δεν χρειάζεται να γίνεις ΣΕΚ για να μην χάσουν τα λεφτά τους, αρκεί να είσαι σε επίπεδο να αποπληρώνεις κι ας φυτοζωείς. Μέχρι τώρα αυτό γίνεται και το ξέρουν όλοι πολύ καλά, αλλά, φυσικά, λίγο τους νοιάζει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 30, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Μπαταχτσής είπαμε, όχι τεμπέλης. Πότε έγιναν συνώνυμα; Ν' ανοίξουμε κανένα λεξικό;



Πριν παραθέσεις ορισμό της λέξης, ξανακοίτα τους πίνακες που ξαναπαράθεσα και πες μου πού βλέπεις να χωράει ο ορισμός.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 30, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σε βάρδιες έγραψα, Ελληγεννή, σε βάρδιες. Αυτοί που θέλουν δουλεύουν το πρωί και οι άλλοι το βράδυ. Στο σύστημα δεν μπορούν να αντεπεξέλθουν αυτοί που θέλουν να έχουν ένα μαγαζάκι μόνοι τους και δεν δίνουν ένα μεροκάματο ακόμη -- ή δεν το κλείνουν να βρουν κάτι αποδοτικότερο να κάνουν.



Δεν δίνεις μεροκάματα αν δεν έχεις αρκετή κίνηση για να το καλύψεις. Και δεν κλείνεις ένα μαγαζί έτσι απλά, σαν να λες "να κλείσω μια πόρτα", ειδικά σε μια περίοδο που το να βρεις δουλειά είναι σχεδόν ανέκδοτο. Πολύ ελαφρά τη καρδία το λες αυτό "να το κλείσουν να βρουν κάτι αποδοτικότερο". Ούτε βρέχει αποδοτικότερες δουλειές ούτε κλείνεις έτσι απλά ένα μαγαζί = χάνεις κεφάλαιο, ασφάλιση -ή δεν την διακόπτεις και αρχίζεις να συσσωρεύεις χρέη-, απασχόληση και όλα τα συνεπακόλουθα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν χρειάζεται να γίνεις ΣΕΚ για να μην χάσουν τα λεφτά τους, αρκεί να είσαι σε επίπεδο να αποπληρώνεις κι ας φυτοζωείς. Μέχρι τώρα αυτό γίνεται και το ξέρουν όλοι πολύ καλά, αλλά, φυσικά, λίγο τους νοιάζει.



Κάνεις λάθος. Τα δανεικά πληρώνονται κυρίως από νέα δανεικά (και από το μισό πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα ως φερετζέ). Γι' αυτό και τώρα _που δεν υπάρχουν νέα δανεικά_ το κράτος έχει στεγνώσει όλη την αγορά. Και γι' αυτό, αν δεν βρεθεί λύση, μπορεί να πληρωθούν αυτό το μήνα μισθοί και συντάξεις αντί να αποπληρωθούν δανεικά, αλλά τον επόμενο μήνα (ή το καλοκαίρι, που σκάνε τα μεγάλα δάνεια) θα πληρωθούν όλοι με φιστίκια.

Και τότε θα καταλάβουμε όλοι από τι είχαμε γλιτώσει πέντε χρόνια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν δίνεις μεροκάματα αν δεν έχεις αρκετή κίνηση για να το καλύψεις. Και δεν κλείνεις ένα μαγαζί έτσι απλά, σαν να λες "να κλείσω μια πόρτα", ειδικά σε μια περίοδο που το να βρεις δουλειά είναι σχεδόν ανέκδοτο. Πολύ ελαφρά τη καρδία το λες αυτό "να το κλείσουν να βρουν κάτι αποδοτικότερο". Ούτε βρέχει αποδοτικότερες δουλειές ούτε κλείνεις έτσι απλά ένα μαγαζί = χάνεις κεφάλαιο, ασφάλιση -ή δεν την διακόπτεις και αρχίζεις να συσσωρεύεις χρέη-, απασχόληση και όλα τα συνεπακόλουθα.



Σου είπα ένα παράδειγμα στην πράξη. Από 5, 6 ίδια μαγαζιά ένας προσαρμόστηκε και συνεχίζει. Οι άλλοι δεν μπορύν. Ο καθένας για τους δικούς του λόγους. Τι θα πρέπει να γίνει;

Με τις προδιαγραφές που πρέπει να εργαστώ π.χ. εγώ (ΟΑΕΕ στα ύψη) είμαι μη ανταγωνιστικός έναντι νέων σε ηλικία συναδέλφων, ακόμη και αν δεν έχουν την πείρα ή τις όποιες ικανότητές μου. Γιατί είναι ο ΟΑΕΕ στα ύψη; Για να πάρουν συντάξεις έμποροι και αυτοκινητιστές που δεν έχουν πληρώσει τις ανάλογες εισφορές αλλά και επειδή άλλοι συνάδελφοι έριξαν λευκή πετσέτα. Πίσω λοιπόν από την ετικέτα «μείωση των συντάξεων» μπορεί να κρύβονται διάφορες αλήθειες.

Ανάλογα δεν λένε όλη την αλήθεια οι στατιστικές που ξαναφέρνεις κάθε τρεις και λίγο. Το ότι δουλεύουμε πιο πολύ δεν λέει τίποτε αν η δουλειά μας είναι οι μισοί να ανοίγουμε λάκκους και οι άλλοι μισοί να τους κλείνουμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 30, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σου είπα ένα παράδειγμα στην πράξη. Από 5, 6 ίδια μαγαζιά ένας προσαρμόστηκε και συνεχίζει. Οι άλλοι δεν μπορύν. Ο καθένας για τους δικούς του λόγους. *Τι θα πρέπει να γίνει;*



Να γίνουν άνεργοι. Τι άλλο;



drsiebenmal said:


> Με τις προδιαγραφές που πρέπει να εργαστώ π.χ. εγώ (ΟΑΕΕ στα ύψη) είμαι μη ανταγωνιστικός έναντι νέων σε ηλικία συναδέλφων, ακόμη και αν δεν έχουν την πείρα ή τις όποιες ικανότητές μου. Γιατί είναι ο ΟΑΕΕ στα ύψη; Για να πάρουν συντάξεις έμποροι και αυτοκινητιστές που δεν έχουν πληρώσει τις ανάλογες εισφορές αλλά και επειδή άλλοι συνάδελφοι έριξαν λευκή πετσέτα. Πίσω λοιπόν από την ετικέτα «μείωση των συντάξεων» μπορεί να κρύβονται διάφορες αλήθειες.
> 
> Ανάλογα δεν λένε όλη την αλήθεια οι στατιστικές που ξαναφέρνεις κάθε τρεις και λίγο. Το ότι δουλεύουμε πιο πολύ δεν λέει τίποτε αν η δουλειά μας είναι οι μισοί να ανοίγουμε λάκκους και οι άλλοι μισοί να τους κλείνουμε.



Δεν ξέρω τι κατά την γνώμη σου πρέπει να είναι η δουλειά μας, αλλά και η παραγωγικότητα ανά άτομο είναι σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα. Και προφανώς η δουλειά μας δεν είναι να ανοίγουμε λάκκους, θεωρώ δε ότι αυτό είναι προσβλητικό για όλους όσοι δουλεύουν σαν τα σκυλιά για να μπορούν να ζήσουν. Πολύ άνετα υποτιμάς τους συμπατριώτες σου. Σε παρακαλώ λοιπόν να φέρεις στατιστικές που "λένε όλην την αλήθεια" αφού οι δικές μου δεν την λένε.

Όσο για τις εισφορές σου στον ΟΑΕΕ, είναι στο ύψος που πρέπει να είναι, πλέον, αν θέλεις να πάρεις σύνταξη στο επίπεδο του κατώτατου μισθού. Έτσι βγαίνουν τα νούμερα. Το ότι υπάρχει ποσοστό του πληθυσμού που δεν έχει πληρώσει εισφορές απλώς επιβαρύνει την κατάσταση.

Μιας και το ανέφερες, όμως, πώς θα σου φαινόταν να σου έλεγε κάποιος ελαφρά τη καρδία "αν δεν βγαίνεις, να αλλάξεις επάγγελμα κι άσε τις φιλοσοφίες για τα έξοδά σου"; Τι θα του απαντούσες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Μιας και το ανέφερες, όμως, πώς θα σου φαινόταν να σου έλεγε κάποιος ελαφρά τη καρδία "αν δεν βγαίνεις να αλλάξεις επάγγελμα κι άσε τις φιλοσοφίες για τα έξοδά σου"; Τι θα του απαντούσες;


Μα ήδη μου το λένε οι πιο πάνω προδιαγραφές. Και προσωπικά, δεν έχω πρόβλημα να αλλάξω εντελώς κλάδο, δεν θα ήταν άλλωστε η πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 30, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα ήδη μου το λένε οι πιο πάνω προδιαγραφές. Και προσωπικά, δεν έχω πρόβλημα να αλλάξω εντελώς κλάδο, δεν θα ήταν άλλωστε η πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου.



Τι να σου πω, τότε. Καλή τύχη. Θα την χρειαστείς αν στ' αλήθεια το σκέφτεσαι. Γιατί η προηγούμενη ή προηγούμενες φορές που άλλαξες κλάδο δεν ήταν υπ' αυτές τις συνθήκες. Μακάρι να μην έρθει ποτέ η ώρα να αναθεωρήσεις αυτά που λες και να είσαι αρκετά τυχερός για να είσαι σε θέση να συνεχίσεις να πιστεύεις αυτά τα εύπεπτα παραμύθια περί καλής και αγαθούς διάθεσης, ΣΕΚ και τα ρέστα δίφραγκα.

Δυστυχώς, κάποιοι άλλοι που δεν πιστεύουν αυτά τα παραμύθια κι ούτε έχουν την διάθεση να δουλεύουν για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί για τα λάθη των προηγουμένων κι από πάνω να τους λένε μπαταχτσήδες, βρίσκουν απόψεις σαν τις δικές σας ενισχυτικές της θέλησής τους να ρίξουν μαύρη πέτρα πίσω τους και να αφήσουν τους προηγούμενους να πληρώσουν για τα δικά τους λάθη. Γι' αυτό μην τα πολυλέτε αυτά σε άτομα της δικής μου γενιάς και νεότερους, αν δεν θέλετε να μείνετε μόνοι σας να ονειρεύεστε ΣΕΚ. Ακόμα κι εμένα, που συνειδητά επέλεξα να μείνω, αντί να ζήσω σαν άνθρωπος εκεί που μου πρόσφεραν κανονική δουλειά, όλα αυτά που λέτε με κάνουν να θέλω να φύγω. Δεν βρίσκω καμμιά ταύτιση σε λογικές "μαζί τα φάγαμε" και δεν νιώθω ότι φταίω για κανένα προηγούμενο χάλι. Όλος ο κόσμος της γενιάς μου που λειτουργεί με την λογική κι όχι με το συναίσθημα, όπως π.χ. κάνω εγώ, επιλέγει να πει "να πάτε να πνιγείτε" (αυτολογοκρισία) και την κάνει για μέρη όπου μπορεί να ζει σαν άνθρωπος, να προσφέρει σαν άνθρωπος και να μεγαλώσει αργότερα τα παιδιά του σαν ανθρώπους. Και κριτικές σαν αυτές που διαβάζω εδώ μέσα για μπαταχτσήδες και περισσότερη προσπάθεια να γίνουμε καλύτεροι και άλλα new age, λες και διαβάζω chain letter, δεν βοηθάνε καθόλου.

Και τώρα συγγνώμη, αλλά αυτό το μήνυμα μού έφαγε 5 λεπτά και πρέπει να επιστρέψω στην δουλειά μου, ο μπαταχτσής.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 30, 2015)

Μ' αρέσει που τα παίρνεις όλα προσωπικά. Να το προσέξεις αυτό, δεν είναι καλό. Όταν λέμε "Οι Έλληνες είναι μπαταχτσήδες", εννοούμε την εικόνα που δίνει ο ελληνικός λαός υπό την καθοδήγηση της κυβέρνησής του, που είναι οπαδός του "Δεν πληρώνω" και "Κουρέψτε μου τα χρέη μου αλλιώς θα κρατήσω την αναπνοή μου και θα σκάσω". Δεν εννοούμε "Ο Ελληγεννής είναι μπαταχτσής".


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 30, 2015)

Δεν το πήρα σαν προσωπική προσβολή, το πήρα σαν προσβολή με την ιδιότητα μου ως Έλληνας. Ο πολύς κόσμος δεν λέει "Δεν πληρώνω" και "Κουρέψτε μου τα χρέη μου αλλιώς θα κρατήσω την αναπνοή μου και θα σκάσω". Λέει "αφήστε μου χώρο να αναπνεύσω". Αυτό λέει και το βιντεάκι που έφερα.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 30, 2015)

Όχι, τίποτα δεν με προσβάλλει προσωπικά ως Ελληνίδα. Από τη στιγμή που ξέρω ότι εγώ τα δικά μου χρέη τα έχω πληρώσει μέχρι τελευταίας δεκάρας, αν η κυβέρνηση (που δεν ψήφισα) δίνει αυτή την εικόνα για τον ελληνικό λαό, το πρόβλημα είναι της κυβέρνησης και αυτών που την ψήφισαν. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι δυστυχώς άλλο, η άτακτη πτώχευση στην οποία μας οδηγούν τώρα επειδή αρνούνται να καταλάβουν ότι αυτή η χώρα δεν έχει ανάγκη να γυρίσει 40 χρόνια πίσω, έχει ανάγκη να πάει μπροστά και να γίνει ΣΕΚ. Συγγνώμη, αλλά τις είδαμε τις πρώτες "ανάσες" που έδωσαν στον λαό, π.χ. επιδόματα στους ΔΕΗτζήδες, και ισοδυναμούν με ασφυξία για τους υπόλοιπους.


----------



## crystal (Mar 30, 2015)

Έλλη, επειδή ποτέ τόσα χρόνια δεν σε έχω ξαναδεί τόσο συναισθηματικό (και μην μου πεις όχι: εσύ μπορεί να μην το καταλαβαίνεις, αλλά για έναν τρίτο κάνει μπαμ), καταλαβαίνω ότι το θέμα σε πονάει πολύ. Βασικά κι εμένα με πονάει, επειδή τη μια στιγμή θέλω να ρίξω μαύρη πέτρα και την αμέσως επόμενη λέω "πού θα αφήσεις τους γονιούς σου" και "πού θα βρεις να κολυμπάς κάθε ΣΚ", αλλά αυτό είναι θέμα για άλλη συζήτηση.

Η ταμίας στον Βερόπουλο της γειτονιάς μου έπαιρνε πέρυσι 200 ευρώ για τετράωρο-εξαήμερο. Όμως αυτό δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι υπάρχει κόσμος που παίρνει 1500 ευρώ για να στοιβάζει διακοσάρικα σε κούτες πάμπερς. Εσύ δουλεύεις όλη τη βδομάδα κι έχεις τον φόβο να μην απολυθείς. Όμως αυτό δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι υπάρχει κόσμος που έπαιρνε 500 ευρώ για να βάζει πέντε σφραγίδες ως σταζιέρ και μετά είχε το θράσος να κλείνει το Σύνταγμα επειδή δεν του έδωσαν το ρουσφέτι που του έταξαν, θεωρώντας ότι άπαξ και σε προσλάβει το Δημόσιο έχει καθήκον να σε ταΐζει εφ' όρου ζωής. Θεωρώ τραγικό ότι ο αγαπημένος μου φίλος δουλεύει φιλόλογος σε Λύκειο και παίρνει 800 μόνο ευρώ. Όμως αυτό δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι έχει συναδέλφους που κόβουν παιδιά επιτούτου για να τους κάνουν το καλοκαίρι ιδιαίτερα (συμπτωματικά αυτοί απέργησαν μετά δόξας και τιμής τότε στις Πανελλαδικές, ο Ν. πάλι όχι, επειδή το θεώρησε ανήθικο). Τέλος θεωρώ άδικο το να σκοτωνόμαστε κι εγώ κι εσύ στη δουλειά και να φορολογούμαστε από το πρώτο ευρώ, όμως αυτό δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι υπάρχει κόσμος που χρωστάει εκατομμύρια, όπως και κόσμος που σου ανακοινώνει με υπερηφάνεια ότι δήλωσε φορολογητέο εισόδημα 3000 ευρώ και ξέρεις ότι έχει σπίτια, αυτοκίνητο, χωράφια, αμπέλια και τριακόσιες ρίζες ελιές.

Θέλω να πω, κάθε νόμισμα έχει δύο όψεις. Για τον καθένα που πραγματικά υποβαθμίστηκε η ζωή του, υπάρχει κάποιος που γκρινιάζει χωρίς να συνειδητοποιεί (ή χωρίς να θέλει να συνειδητοποιήσει) ότι είναι μέρος του προβλήματος. Αυτό προσπαθούν νομίζω να πουν ο Νίκελ, ο Δόχτορας και η Άλεξ. Κι αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που κι εγώ έχω πάψει εδώ και καιρό να προσβάλλομαι με τα υποτιμητικά σχόλια: επειδή ξέρω ότι σε σημαντικό βαθμό είναι αλήθεια.
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν αναγνωρίζω πως για πολύ κόσμο υπάρχει πρόβλημα κι ότι δεν θέλω αυτό το πρόβλημα να λυθεί. Δεν σημαίνει επίσης ότι θα φωνάζω "ψόφος" σε όσους θεωρώ μέρος του προβλήματος ή σε όσους δεν βλέπουν την κατάσταση μέσα από τα δικά μου μάτια. (Αυτό δεν πήγαινε σ' εσένα - ήταν μια αναφορά στο γεγονός ότι έχω φρικάρει πραγματικά με διάφορα σχόλια που βλέπω στο Φέισμπουκ από ανθρώπους που μέχρι πρότινος θεωρούσα αξιοπρεπείς και μορφωμένους.)
Και τι θα κάνεις, θα μου πεις; Για μένα, εφόσον έχω αποφασίσει να μείνω σ' αυτήν τη χώρα, η μόνη λύση είναι η εξής: σκάσε και κολύμπα. Αντί να γκρινιάζω για την κατάσταση, θα ψάξω να βρω έναν τρόπο να τα καταφέρω _παρά _την κατάσταση. ΣΕΚ δεν νομίζω ότι θα γίνουμε ποτέ δυστυχώς. Αλλά μετά από έξι χρόνια κρίσης, έχω πλέον ενστερνιστεί το τιτανοτεράστιο απόσταγμα σοφίας της γιαγιάς μου: την υγειά μας να 'χουμε (κι ένα δισέγγονο όσο ζω, Κρύσταλ) κι όλα τα άλλα θα βρεθούν.


----------



## SBE (Mar 31, 2015)

Εύγε Κρυστάλλω!
Αυτά θα έλεγα κι εγώ άμα είχα δει τα μηνύματα νωρίτερα. 
Έλλη, αν σε απασχολεί κάτι προσπάθησε να μην ξεσπάς συναισθηματικά εδώ, γιατί δε βγαίνει άκρη. Όλη η συζήτηση είναι μια σειρά από κύκλους και λέμε συνέχεια τα ίδια και τα ίδια. 
Τώρα, για να επιστρέψω στη συζήτηση: μια δική μου σούμα για να μην τα λέω και τα ξαναλέω (σχόλια για όλα, όχι μόνο για όσα λέει ο Έλλης):

Περί γερμανικών αποζημιώσεων= that ship has sailed που λένε κι οι αγγλόφωνοι. Κι αν αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι ήταν μεγάλο το ποσό, ε, ας σκεφτούμε το ρητό: άμα σκοτώσεις έναν είσαι δολοφόνος, άμα σκοτώσεις ένα εκατομμύριο είσαι αγωνιστής. Το μόνο που μπορούμε να διεκδικήσουμε είναι το δάνειο κι όποιος παρακολουθεί την επικαιρότητα θα έχει προσέξει ότι υπήρξε σχετική αλλαγή στο μπλα μπλα της κυβέρνησης, ο πρωθυπουργός για το δάνειο μιλάει πλέον κι η Μέρκελ είπε τις προάλλες ότι ευχαρίστως να εξεταστεί η περίπτωση του δανείου. Τί μόνο εγώ πρόσεξα την αλλαγή ορολογίας; Δε νομίζω. Προφανώς συμβουλεύτηκαν κάποιους νομικούς και έλαβαν απάντηση. Το ότι ορισμένοι Έλληνες δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί ακόμα και λένε τα ίδια με πριν (pidyo π.χ.) είναι μάλλον από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα.

Περί βοήθειας για την οργάνωση του κράτους: εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι δεν τους ενδιαφέρει τους εταίρους μας το αν θα γίνουμε ΣΕΚ. Αντιθέτως, εγώ ανήκω στους οπαδούς της ευρωπαϊκού οράματος και πιστεύω ότι παίζει ακόμα πολύ σε μεγάλο βαθμό το όραμα στην ΕΕ. Πέρα από τους σκεπτικισμούς και τις απαισιοδοξίες, ένας από τους λόγους που είμαι 1000% σίγουρη ότι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να "μας διώξουν" από το ευρώ (και κατά συνέπεια από την ΕΕ) και ότι πάντα θα έχουμε βοήθεια σε τεχνογνωσία είναι γιατί ο λόγος ύπαρξης της ΕΕ είναι να γίνουν όλες οι χώρες- μέλη ΣΕΚ και να ζήσουμε όλοι μαζί καλύτερα. Αν τους ενδιέφερε απλά να πληρώνουμε, τότε θα μας είχαν αφήσει να γίνουμε τριτοκοσμική χώρα- από αυτές που χρωστάνε και μια ζωή ζητάνε διαγραφή του χρέους και κανένας δεν τους δίνει σημασία. 

Περί Ελλήνων: το λέω από την αρχή όλης αυτής της κατάστασης ότι δεν πρόκειται να βρούμε λύση άμα φαγωθούμε μεταξύ μας (άμα δηλαδή αλληλοκατηγορούμαστε). Δυστυχώς, μια πενταετία μετά βλέπω ότι τελικά φαγωθήκαμε μεταξύ μας αλλά όχι με τον τρόπο που εννοούσα το 2010. Φαγωθήκαμε με το να μη βάλει κανείς μυαλό και με το να μην απαιτήσουμε να διορθωθούν τα στραβά της χώρας. Με το να κοιτάξει ο καθένας να περάσει την κρίση όσο γίνεται πιο ανώδυνα κι ας πάνε να πνιγούνε οι άλλοι. Με το να φωνάζουμε δεν πληρώνω και να ζητάμε να καεί η Βουλή (στην οποία βρέθηκαν πάλι τα ίδια πρόσωπα, ενώ αν πραγματικά θέλαμε να αλλάξει κάτι θα είχαμε 80% νέους βουλευτές).

Περί φαρμακείων στη γειτονιά του δόχτορα: θα μπορούσαν οι υπόλοιποι να ενώσουν τα φαρμακεία τους και να γίνουν συνέταιροι και να κάνουν κι αυτοί ό,τι κάνει κι ο άλλος. Αλλά η λέξη συνεταιρισμός είναι ισοδύναμη στην Ελλάδα με όλα τα κακά. Πριν από κάνα χρόνο δεν είχα ρωτήσει γιατί δεν κάνουν το ίδιο οι μεταφραστές και έπεσε μια μεγάλη παγωμάρα στην συζήτηση; Και μάλιστα μου είχε ψιλοεπιτεθεί ο Δόχτορας για την ιδέα. Έτσι κι οι φαρμακοποιοί της γειτονιάς του δόχτορα προτιμάνε να οδηγηθούν σιγά αλλά σταθερά στο λουκέτο παρά να μοιραστούν με κάποιον άλλο τα έσοδα της επιχείρησής τους. Και δεν είναι μόνο ζήτημα οικονομικό. Είναι και το άλλο, που βλέπω κάθε μέρα ότι ισχύει και με μένα που είμαι τυπική Ελληνίδα: δεν έχουμε μάθει να τα βρίσκουμε. Δεν ξέρουμε να συνεργαζόμαστε και νομίζουμε ότι αν δεν ικανοποιηθούν όλα μας τα αιτήματα τότε είμαστε χαμένοι. Επομένως κι οι φαρμακοποιοί σου λένε πού να τρέχω τώρα να συνεταιρίζομαι με τον Τάδε, και μετά να πρέπει να κάνω μια νυχτερινή βάρδια την εβδομάδα ενώ τώρα κάνω μία το μήνα; Ας χρεοκοπήσω καλύτερα (ή μάλλον: ας το παλέψω λίγο ακόμα και βλέπουμε, γιατί ποτέ κανένας δεν βλέπει το απαισιόδοξο τέλος να πλησιάζει).


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 31, 2015)

SBE said:


> Το ότι ορισμένοι Έλληνες δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί ακόμα και λένε τα ίδια με πριν (pidyo π.χ.) είναι μάλλον από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα


O Pidyo όμως είπε το εξής:


> Το ξέρεις κι εσύ ότι, όσο κυνικό και αν ακούγεται, είναι ακριβώς όπως το περιγράφεις: το δυσθεώρητο χρέος παραγράφεται. Πολιτικά. Γι' αυτό εγώ επιμένω για την αποπληρωμή του κατοχικού δανείου όπου έχουμε απόλυτο ηθικό και νομικό πάτημα _και πολιτικές πιθανότητες._


Μάλλον τον παρεξήγησες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 31, 2015)

SBE said:


> Αλλά η λέξη συνεταιρισμός είναι ισοδύναμη στην Ελλάδα με όλα τα κακά. Πριν από κάνα χρόνο δεν είχα ρωτήσει γιατί δεν κάνουν το ίδιο οι μεταφραστές και έπεσε μια μεγάλη παγωμάρα στην συζήτηση; Και μάλιστα μου είχε ψιλοεπιτεθεί ο Δόχτορας για την ιδέα.



Καλημέρα,

Δεν θυμάμαι πότε έγινε αυτή η συζήτηση που αναφέρεις (δια ζώσης ή εδώ, στο φόρουμ). Μου κάνει εντύπωση όμως αυτό που λες επειδή όλοι οι παροικούντες τη μικρή λεξιλογιακή μας Ιερουσαλήμ γνωρίζουν ότι είμαι από τους θερμότερους υποστηρικτές της ιδέας της συνεργασίας μεταξύ μεταφραστών (άλλωστε η ίδια η Λεξιλογία, όπου προσφέρουμε δωρεάν χρόνο και κέφι για να βοηθούμε συναδέλφους σε ό,τι μικρό μπορούμε, δείχνουν τη θετική στάση στη δική μας εκδοχή του e pluribus unum). Ίσως παρεξήγησες κάποιες διαπιστώσεις που έχω κάνει, πρώτο ως προς την επιφυλακτικότητα των ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών να συνεργαστούν και να μοιραστούν μυστικά και πελάτες (αυτό δηλαδή που έγραψες grosso modo για τους φαρμακοποιούς) και δεύτερο, και κυριότερο, ως προς το ότι στο συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο εργασίας δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι το μοντέλο του συνεταιρισμού λειτουργεί αναλογικά. 

Για παράδειγμα, με τη συστέγαση των φαρμακείων μπορεί να υπάρχει σημαντική οικονομία κλίμακας. Οι μεταφραστές, συνεταιρισμένοι ή όχι, εργάζονται από το σπίτι τους στον υπολογιστή τους, άρα δεν υπάρχουν εδώ μεγάλα περιθώρια. Οι «εμπορικοί» φαρμακοποιοί δεν χρειάζονται ιδιαίτερη εξειδίκευση· αν συνεταιριστούν θεσμικά ένας μεταφραστής από αγγλικά και ένας από γαλλικά και ένας από γερμανικά δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτε στο πελατολόγιό τους. Προφανώς, όταν ζητήσουν από έναν μεταφραστή χημείας αν γνωρίζει κάποιον μεταφραστή οικονομικών θα συστήσει κάποιον γνωστό του (που μπορεί να πάρει ή να μην πάρει τη δουλειά, ενώ ένα γραφείο θα κρατούσε τον πελάτη και θα έψαχνε για μεταφραστή από τις λίστες συνεργατών του) αλλά αυτό μοιάζει να είναι το μοναδικό θετικό κίνητρο για τον συγκεκριμένο επαγγελματικό χώρο μας

Από την άλλη, ένας συνεταιρισμός απαιτεί αυξημένα διοικητικά (κάποιος πρέπει να κάνει την κοινή λάντζα κλπ) ενώ δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει φορολογικό πλεονέκτημα για τους συνεταίρους-μεταφραστές από τη συγχώνευση· τελικά, πολύ λάδι και από τηγανίτα τίποτα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 31, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Το ξέρεις κι εσύ ότι, όσο κυνικό και αν ακούγεται, είναι ακριβώς όπως το περιγράφεις: το δυσθεώρητο χρέος παραγράφεται. Πολιτικά. Γι' αυτό εγώ επιμένω για την αποπληρωμή του κατοχικού δανείου όπου έχουμε απόλυτο ηθικό και νομικό πάτημα _και πολιτικές πιθανότητες._



Το θέμα είναι προφανώς πολύ πέρα από τις γνώσεις μου, αλλά κάποια ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία για μια κατάσταση τύπου Catch 22 σχετικά με αυτό το θέμα θα βρείτε συγκεντρωμένα σε αυτό το άρθρο του 2013.

Φέρνω από εκεί δύο αποσπάσματα:




> Όπως λέει ο νομικός *Γιώργος Στεφανάκης*:
> «Κατά Νοέμβριο 1944 υπό Γεωργ. Παπανδρέου, η κυβέρνηση “Εθνικής Ενότητος” ομοφωνούντων και των κομμουνιστών, θέσπισε τον ν. 18/44. Τον άλλοτε πασίγνωστο ως “νόμο Σβώλου”. Κατ΄ άρθρ. 1 ορίσθηκε ότι νομισματική μονάς (μας) είναι η δραχμή. Κατ΄ άρθρ. 5 § 1 η σχέση της εισαχθείσας δραχμής προς την αντικατασταθείσα ωρίσθη σε 50 δισεκατομμύρια παλαιών δρχ. έναντι μιας (1) νέας. Ουσιαστικά διαγράφηκαν όλες οι κατοχικές οφειλές. Ο νόμος δεν εξαιρεί οφειλές αλλοδαπών, άρα και Γερμανών. Κατακρίθηκε (ο νόμος) ως άδικος. Ίσχυσε όμως. Ισχύει ακόμη. Δεν μεταβάλλεται το ζήτημα και εάν τονισθεί ο χαρακτήρας του δανείου ως αναγκαστικού. Αν προβληθεί, δηλαδή, το εντεύθεν φανερό αδίκημα κατά της χώρας. Οι εδώ οφειλές εξ αδικήματος, κατ΄ άρθρ. 26 ΑΚ, υπόκεινται στο εθνικό μας δίκαιο. Άρα διέπονται από τον ν. 18/44.”.
> 
> Στην ουσία ο νόμος του Σβώλου αποτελούσε μία ομολογία χρεοκοπίας του ελληνικού κράτους δηλαδή αδυναμίας εξυπηρέτησης των οφειλών του. Με μία μονοκονδυλιά διέγραφε αυτά τα οποία χρωστούσε. Μόνο που με αυτό τον νόμο διέγραφε και αυτα που του χρωστούσαν!
> ...





> Ο αναλυτής του οικονομικού περιοδικού Forbes, *Tim Worstal*, θεωρεί ότι η Ελλάδα αντιμετωπίζει μια κατάσταση Catch-22: “Αν οι Ελληνες μπορέσουν να αποδείξουν ότι τα χρήματά τους κλάπηκαν, τότε δεν πρόκειται να τους δοθούν πίσω. Αν, από την άλλη πλευρά, πρόκειται για μία νορμάλ πιστωτική συναλλαγή, τότε ο πληθωρισμός ενός δανείου με μηδενικό επιτόκιο θα ήταν τόσος που θα επέτρεπε στη Γερμανία να ξεπληρώσει το δάνειο χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα και χωρίς να βελτιώνεται ουσιαστικά η κατάσταση της Ελλάδας».
> 
> Πιο αναλυτικά:
> “Αν το δάνειο ήταν καταναγκαστικό τότε το θέμα έχει τελειώσει καθόσον το θέμα των επανορθώσεων, αποζημιώσεων κ.λπ. έχει ρυθμισθεί. Ισως να μη έχει ρυθμισθεί δεοντολογικά, αλλά έχει ρυθμισθεί νομικά, σύμφωνα με το Διεθνές Δίκαιο. Το έγκλημα έχει διαπραχθεί και η ποινή έχει αποδοθεί. Αν πάλι ήταν κανονικό δάνειο, τότε πράγματι η Ελλάδα δικαιούται το αρχικό ποσό και τους τόκους. Αλλά στο βαθμό που ήταν άτοκο, δικαιούται μόνο το αρχικό ποσό. Που, όμως, μετά από 70 έτη πληθωρισμού, πρόκειται για ασήμαντο ποσό».


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 31, 2015)

Crystal, μετά από τόσα μηνύματα πιστεύω ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι φανερό τι λέω και με ποιους τα έχω. Συμφωνώ 100% με όλα όσα λες, πλην όμως όλα όσα έχουν γίνει την τελευταία πενταετία πλήττουν όλους τους άλλους και τα μέτρα στα οποία επιμένουν οι εταίροι μας είναι πάλι μέτρα που πλήττουν όλους τους άλλους. Δεν είπα ποτέ και πουθενά ότι γουστάρω να αυξηθούν οι μισθοί των υψηλόμισθων ΔΕΗτζήδων. Δεν βλέπω καμμιά διάθεση ούτε από τους δικούς μας ούτε από τους έξω να διορθωθούν κακώς κείμενα και να πληρώσουν αυτοί που οφείλουν.



SBE said:


> Περί φαρμακείων στη γειτονιά του δόχτορα: θα μπορούσαν οι υπόλοιποι να ενώσουν τα φαρμακεία τους και να γίνουν συνέταιροι και να κάνουν κι αυτοί ό,τι κάνει κι ο άλλος. Αλλά η λέξη συνεταιρισμός είναι ισοδύναμη στην Ελλάδα με όλα τα κακά. Πριν από κάνα χρόνο δεν είχα ρωτήσει γιατί δεν κάνουν το ίδιο οι μεταφραστές και έπεσε μια μεγάλη παγωμάρα στην συζήτηση; Και μάλιστα μου είχε ψιλοεπιτεθεί ο Δόχτορας για την ιδέα. Έτσι κι οι φαρμακοποιοί της γειτονιάς του δόχτορα προτιμάνε να οδηγηθούν σιγά αλλά σταθερά στο λουκέτο παρά να μοιραστούν με κάποιον άλλο τα έσοδα της επιχείρησής τους. Και δεν είναι μόνο ζήτημα οικονομικό. Είναι και το άλλο, που βλέπω κάθε μέρα ότι ισχύει και με μένα που είμαι τυπική Ελληνίδα: δεν έχουμε μάθει να τα βρίσκουμε. Δεν ξέρουμε να συνεργαζόμαστε και νομίζουμε ότι αν δεν ικανοποιηθούν όλα μας τα αιτήματα τότε είμαστε χαμένοι. Επομένως κι οι φαρμακοποιοί σου λένε πού να τρέχω τώρα να συνεταιρίζομαι με τον Τάδε, και μετά να πρέπει να κάνω μια νυχτερινή βάρδια την εβδομάδα ενώ τώρα κάνω μία το μήνα; Ας χρεοκοπήσω καλύτερα (ή μάλλον: ας το παλέψω λίγο ακόμα και βλέπουμε, γιατί ποτέ κανένας δεν βλέπει το απαισιόδοξο τέλος να πλησιάζει).



Εγώ γενικά δεν βλέπω τους συνεταιρισμούς με καλό μάτι γιατί, στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον, σχεδόν πάντα αποτυγχάνουν. Π.χ. οι συνεταιρισμοί παντοπωλείων πάσχουν σε όλα τα επίπεδα, από οργάνωση μέχρι ποιοτικό έλεγχο, και αργά ή γρήγορα κλείνουν. Στο παρελθόν έχουν κλείσει αρκετοί και σχεδόν όλοι όσοι είναι ενεργοί σήμερα πάνε για κλείσιμο.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 31, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το θέμα είναι προφανώς πολύ πέρα από τις γνώσεις μου, αλλά κάποια ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία για μια κατάσταση τύπου Catch 22 σχετικά με αυτό το θέμα θα βρείτε συγκεντρωμένα σε αυτό το άρθρο του 2013



Σε τέτοιου τύπου διεκδικήσεις, η δουλειά των δικηγόρων τελειώνει εκεί που αρχίζει εκείνη των πολιτικών. Προφανώς δεν μπορεί να είναι ο στόχος να πάρουμε πίσω και το τελευταίο ευρώ, υπολογιζόμενο με τον τρόπο που θέλουμε εμείς. Συμφωνώ στην πρόταξη του ηθικού σκέλους από τον Γλέζο και τον Τσίπρα: το ζήτημα είναι η αναγνώριση της οφειλής και κάποιας μορφής υλικό αντίκρισμα της αναγνώρισης αυτής. Δεν έχει κανένα συμφέρον η Γερμανία να σέρνεται η όλη υπόθεση στα δικαστήρια και να δίνει την εικόνα μιας δύναμης που προσπαθεί να αποφύγει χρέη με νομικά τερτίπια, ειδικά σ' αυτήν τη συγκυρία. 

Ο τελικός στόχος δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι ο πολιτικός συμβιβασμός. Θυμίζω τον Παπαχελά, που έλεγε ότι υπήρξαν ήδη συζητήσεις επί προηγουμένων κυβερνήσεων για έναν τέτοιου τύπου διακανονισμό, με τη δημιουργία ενός επενδυτικού ταμείου.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 31, 2015)

SBE said:


> Το μόνο που μπορούμε να διεκδικήσουμε είναι το δάνειο κι όποιος παρακολουθεί την επικαιρότητα θα έχει προσέξει ότι υπήρξε σχετική αλλαγή στο μπλα μπλα της κυβέρνησης, ο πρωθυπουργός για το δάνειο μιλάει πλέον κι η Μέρκελ είπε τις προάλλες ότι ευχαρίστως να εξεταστεί η περίπτωση του δανείου. Τί μόνο εγώ πρόσεξα την αλλαγή ορολογίας; Δε νομίζω. Προφανώς συμβουλεύτηκαν κάποιους νομικούς και έλαβαν απάντηση. Το ότι ορισμένοι Έλληνες δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί ακόμα και λένε τα ίδια με πριν (pidyo π.χ.) είναι μάλλον από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα.


Υποθέτω με μπερδεύεις με άλλον. Προ ημερών επισήμανα την ανάγκη ακρίβειας στην ορολογία (πολεμικές αποζημιώσεις, κατοχικό δάνειο, ατομικές αποζημιώσεις), τις διαφορετικές πιθανότητες επιτυχίας και τη σχετική αλλαγή στο μπλα μπλα της κυβέρνησης. Οπότε όχι, δεν πρόσεξες μόνο εσύ την αλλαγή της ορολογίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 31, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Σε τέτοιου τύπου διεκδικήσεις, η δουλειά των δικηγόρων τελειώνει εκεί που αρχίζει εκείνη των πολιτικών. Προφανώς δεν μπορεί να είναι ο στόχος να πάρουμε πίσω και το τελευταίο ευρώ, υπολογιζόμενο με τον τρόπο που θέλουμε εμείς. Συμφωνώ στην πρόταξη του ηθικού σκέλους από τον Γλέζο και τον Τσίπρα: το ζήτημα είναι η αναγνώριση της οφειλής και κάποιας μορφής υλικό αντίκρισμα της αναγνώρισης αυτής. Δεν έχει κανένα συμφέρον η Γερμανία να σέρνεται η όλη υπόθεση στα δικαστήρια και να δίνει την εικόνα μιας δύναμης που προσπαθεί να αποφύγει χρέη με νομικά τερτίπια, ειδικά σ' αυτήν τη συγκυρία.
> 
> Ο τελικός στόχος δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι ο πολιτικός συμβιβασμός. Θυμίζω τον Παπαχελά, που έλεγε ότι υπήρξαν ήδη συζητήσεις επί προηγουμένων κυβερνήσεων για έναν τέτοιου τύπου διακανονισμό, με τη δημιουργία ενός επενδυτικού ταμείου.



Δεν διαφωνώ επί της ουσίας. Πολιτικά, όμως, με τις προσδοκίες που έχουν δημιουργηθεί (όπως με όλους τους μαξιμαλιστικούς στόχους που βάζουμε δημόσια σε όλες τις διαπραγματεύσεις μας), μια τέτοια ρεαλιστική κατάληξη θα χρεωθεί ως (άλλη μία) «τεράστια εθνική ήττα».


----------



## pidyo (Mar 31, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν διαφωνώ επί της ουσίας. Πολιτικά, όμως, με τις προσδοκίες που έχουν δημιουργηθεί (όπως με όλους τους μαξιμαλιστικούς στόχους που βάζουμε δημόσια σε όλες τις διαπραγματεύσεις μας), μια τέτοια ρεαλιστική κατάληξη θα χρεωθεί ως (άλλη μία) «τεράστια εθνική ήττα».



A, αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. Συμφωνώ, και να υπερθεματίσω λέγοντας ότι κατά τη γνώμη μου η επιτροπή που έφτιαξε η Κωνσταντοπούλου, με τη Ραχήλ και τον χρυσαυγίτη, είναι ένα ιδανικό μέσο δημιουργίας θορύβου με _στόχο _την αποτυχία. 

Η αφορμή μου για τον σχολιασμό του θέματος προ ημερών ήταν απλώς η σφοδρή αντίθεσή μου σε άρθρα και επιχειρήματα (μεταξύ άλλων και στη Βουλή) ότι είναι περίπου _ντροπή _μας να εγείρουμε τέτοια θέματα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 31, 2015)

Θα γράψω εκατό φορές 
Πριν αναφέρω ονόματα κάνω επαλήθευση
Για το Δόχτορα είμαι σίγουρη, πάντως. Μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου. 

Περί συνεταιρισμών: Έλλη, επειδή ο συνεταιρισμός παντοπωλών είναι αποτυχία δε σημαίνει ότι είναι αποτυχία κάθε συνεταιρισμός. Ναι, φυσικά οι φαρμακοποιοί θα πρέπει να αρχίσουν να λειτουργούν σαν επιχειρηματίες κι όχι σαν ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες με μαγαζί. Κι εκεί κολλάμε, γιατί οι περισσότεροι μικρομεσαίοι στην Ελλάδα θεωρούν πως ό,τι έχει το ταμείο είναι δικό τους, όχι της επιχείρησής τους από την οποία παίρνουν μερίσματα και/ή μισθό. Στο μεταξύ, οι κακοί εταίροι μας, στην προσπάθειά τους να μας βοηθήσουν να γίνουμε ΣΕΚ μας έχουν δώσει ένα σωρό λεφτά τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια για να εκπαιδεύσουμε τους μικρομεσαίους επιχειρηματίες σε αυτά ακριβώς τα ζητήματα. Αλλά μυαλό δεν έχουμε βάλει. 
Και πριν πει ο Ελληγενής ότι τα λεφτά αυτά δεν είναι χάρισμα κι ότι βγαίνουν από όσα πληρώνουμε όλοι μας, να θυμίσω ότι τα δίνουμε χύμα και επιστρέφουν οργανωμένα, ενώ αν τα κρατούσαμε δεν θα τα οργανώναμε ποτέ.


----------



## rogne (Mar 31, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Δεν θυμάμαι πότε έγινε αυτή η συζήτηση που αναφέρεις (δια ζώσης ή εδώ, στο φόρουμ). Μου κάνει εντύπωση όμως αυτό που λες επειδή όλοι οι παροικούντες τη μικρή λεξιλογιακή μας Ιερουσαλήμ γνωρίζουν ότι είμαι από τους θερμότερους υποστηρικτές της ιδέας της συνεργασίας μεταξύ μεταφραστών (άλλωστε η ίδια η Λεξιλογία, όπου προσφέρουμε δωρεάν χρόνο και κέφι για να βοηθούμε συναδέλφους σε ό,τι μικρό μπορούμε, δείχνουν τη θετική στάση στη δική μας εκδοχή του e pluribus unum). Ίσως παρεξήγησες κάποιες διαπιστώσεις που έχω κάνει, πρώτο ως προς την επιφυλακτικότητα των ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών να συνεργαστούν και να μοιραστούν μυστικά και πελάτες (αυτό δηλαδή που έγραψες grosso modo για τους φαρμακοποιούς) και δεύτερο, και κυριότερο, ως προς το ότι στο συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο εργασίας δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι το μοντέλο του συνεταιρισμού λειτουργεί αναλογικά.
> 
> ...



Απλώς ένα :up: στον Δρ. για τους συνεταιρισμούς στον κλάδο. Και μια υπενθύμιση ότι η συνήθης εναλλακτική, της μετατροπής των ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών μεταφραστών σε "μεσάζοντες" επιχειρηματίες-ιδιοκτήτες μεταφραστικών εταιρειών, είναι βέβαιο πως συμπιέζει τις τιμές για τους... τελικούς παραγωγούς-"εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες" μεταφραστές.


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2015)

Έτσι μπράβο, να βλέπουμε λίγο χιούμορ στην (πρώην) εξουσία!

*ΠΑΣΟΚ: Θα ζητήσει για μάρτυρες στην Εξεταστική τους Γιούνκερ, Ντράγκι και Λαγκάρντ!*
http://www.protothema.gr/politics/a...in-exetastiki-tous-giounker-dragi-kai-lagard/


----------



## Marinos (Apr 1, 2015)

Κατατέθηκε την Τρίτη το βράδυ το νομοσχέδιο για την επαναλειτουργία της ΕΡΤ, σύμφωνα με τη διαβεβαίωση του γραφείου του υπουργού Επικρατείας, Νίκου Παππά. 

Όμως την Τετάρτη το απόγευμα η πρόεδρος της Βουλής Ζωή Κωνσταντοπούλου το έστειλε πίσω, καθώς, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, στο νομοσχέδιο περιλαμβάνονταν η Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου σχετικά με την Ελληνική Βιομηχανία Ζάχαρης.

Η κ. Κωνσταντοπούλου θέλησε με αυτή την κίνηση να μείνει σταθερή στη δέσμευσή της ότι θα τηρεί τους κανόνες καλής νομοθέτησης και δεν θα δέχεται νομοσχέδια με άσχετες διατάξεις.

Σύμφωνα με πηγές από το περιβάλλον του κ. Παππά το νομοσχέδιο θα ξαναπάρει τον δρόμο για τη Βουλή χωρίς την επίμαχη ΠΝΠ.
(πηγή)

Λοιπόν αυτή τη γυναίκα δεν περίμενα ότι θα την εκτιμήσω έτσι. Μέχρι τώρα μια χαρά τα πάει ως πρόεδρος, σοβαρολογώ.

Edit: Μου άρεσε και αυτή η ψύχραιμη και ήσυχη ανακοίνωση.


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2015)

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, η Φρουρά διαπίστωσε ότι πρόκειται περί ειρηνικής διαμαρτυρίας και, προκειμένου να μην προκαλέσει περαιτέρω ένταση, προέβη στο πρώτο μέτρο προστασίας του Κοινοβουλίου, κλείνοντας για καθαρά προληπτικούς λόγους όλες τις εισόδους του κεντρικού κτηρίου και επιβλέποντας την αποχώρηση των διαδηλωτών.

Αν ισχύει αυτό και δεν πρόκειται για δικαιολογία μετά το γεγονός, έχει καλώς. Αν ωστόσο αιφνιδιάστηκαν, η ειρηνική εξέλιξη είναι ευτυχής μεν, αλλά δεν απαλλάσσει τη φρουρά από τις ευθύνες της. Θα μπορούσε να μην είναι ειρηνική. (Να πω ότι δεν έχω ακούσει τι ακριβώς έγινε.)

Όσο για την επιστροφή του νομοσχεδίου, θα μετρήσει πολύ θετικά στη ζυγαριά, εκεί όπου πολλοί της έχουν φορτώσει πολλά αρνητικά. Αλλά, άλλη φορά, άλλη μέρα, για τα αρνητικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 1, 2015)

Αν μπορεί ο καθένας να μπαίνει στο προαύλιο της Βουλής και να διαδηλώνει ειρηνικά, γιατί ζητάνε ταυτότητες και κρατάνε τα στοιχεία οποιουδήποτε επιθυμεί να μπει; Και χωρίς να έχω επιχειρήσει ποτέ να μπω, υποθέτω ότι ρωτάνε και τον λόγο για τον οποίο θέλεις να μπεις και ποιον θέλεις να δεις. Άρα, μούφα είναι ο έλεγχος των στοιχείων; Αρκεί να μπουκάρεις μέσα και όλα είναι μέλι-γάλα;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2015)

Υποθέτω ότι το κριτήριο είναι απλώς _ποιος _είσαι. Ακριβώς το ίδιο με το ότι είσαι σεξιστής όταν λες «αντρίκια», αλλά _δεν _είσαι όταν λες «στα τέσσερα» και «μέζεα».


----------



## Marinos (Apr 1, 2015)

Τι να σας πω, εγώ είδα το βιντεάκι και δεν κατάλαβα προς τι τόση φασαρία.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Τι να σας πω, εγώ είδα το βιντεάκι και δεν κατάλαβα προς τι τόση φασαρία.


Μαρίνε, θα μ' ενδιέφερε πολύ ο έλεγχος της υπόθεσης που κάνω στο #714· οπότε πολύ θα ήθελα αύριο-μεθαύριο να το κάνει ομάδα του ΠΑΜΕ με δικαιότατα αιτήματα για απολύσεις κλπ.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 1, 2015)

Ε, γιατί όχι; Εγώ, όπως ίσως ξέρετε, είμαι κοντύτερα στο ΠΑΜΕ παρά στη Ζωή έτσι κι αλλιώς :)


----------



## Costas (Apr 2, 2015)

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ (το έγραψα μάλιστα κατά σύμπτωση σήμερα το πρωί αλλού) ότι η αντιμετώπιση των ακτιβιστών στη Βουλή (γιατί με πανό, φέι-βολάν και συνθήματα πήγανε, και με τίποτε παραπάνω) ήταν σωστή και μετρημένη. Τα ίδια κάνουν οι Φέμεν, η Γκρηνπής, ο ένας, ο άλλος. Άλλο οι καταλήψεις των πανεπιστημίων και οι βανδαλισμοί και τα καψίματα, και άλλο μια ειρηνική εκδήλωση διαμαρτυρίας. Με βάση τα σημερινά μέτρα ασφαλείας στη Βουλή, είναι πανεύκολο να ορμήσει μια οποιαδήποτε μικρή ομάδα μέσα στο προαύλιο και να πετάξει φέι-βολάν. Άλλωστε οι αναρχικοί αυτό ζητάνε, καταστολή ώστε "να ξεσκεπάσουν τον πραγματικό χαρακτήρα του κράτους". Οπότε δεν συμφέρει να τους καταστείλεις για μια εκδήλωση στη Βουλή η οποία όντως ήταν άκακη, τη στιγμή που κάνουν τόσα και τόσα άλλα σε άλλα σημεία της πόλης και δεν τρέχει κάστανο. Δεν συμφωνώ όμως στον τρόπο αντιμετώπισης των υπόλοιπων κινητοποιήσεων που είπα παραπάνω. Το επιχείρημα του Πανούση ότι "μα και όταν τους καταστέλλανε, είδατε αποτέλεσμα;" είναι επιχείρημα βουδιστή μοναχού, όχι υπουργού δημόσιας τάξης. Όσο για τον Παρασκευόπουλο και το διάλογό του με τους κουκουλοφόρους, του απάντησε ο ίδιος ο Πανούσης, λέγοντας ότι η δημοκρατία δεν διαλέγεται με ανθρώπους χωρίς πρόσωπο. Οι σημερινοί αναρχικοί ακτιβιστές στη Βουλή όμως είχαν και πρόσωπο και ειρηνική δράση, οπότε δεν εμπίπτουν στις βίαιες πρακτικές.

Συμφωνώ επίσης ότι η Ζ είναι η πρώτη πρόεδρος της Βουλής που αρνήθηκε να συνεργήσει στο αίσχος των άσχετων άρθρων στα νομοσχέδια (και αυτό το έγραψα επίσης σήμερα το πρωί), οπότε μπράβο της και γι' αυτό και για το παραπάνω. Κατά τα άλλα, τα πάμπολλα άλλα, τη θεωρώ κάκιστη. Και όχι από οπτική ΠΑΜΕ. :)


----------



## Costas (Apr 2, 2015)

Δικός μου άνθρωπος είδε στον ύπνο του ότι η Κωνσταντοπούλου έπνιγε τον Σαμαρά σ' ένα πηγάδι βουτώντας τον μες στο νερό και του 'λεγε "μίλα, πες πού είναι τα λεφτά για να πληρώσουμε τους Ευρωπαίους", ώσπου της είπε ο Τσίπρας να μην τον ζορίζει γιατί θα τον πνίξει :lol:


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2015)

Costas said:


> Συμφωνώ κι εγώ (το έγραψα μάλιστα κατά σύμπτωση σήμερα το πρωί αλλού) ότι η αντιμετώπιση των ακτιβιστών στη Βουλή (γιατί με πανό, φέι-βολάν και συνθήματα πήγανε, και με τίποτε παραπάνω) ήταν σωστή και μετρημένη. Τα ίδια κάνουν οι Φέμεν, η Γκρηνπής, ο ένας, ο άλλος.



Απ' όσο ξέρω πάντως, τις Φέμεν κάθε φορά σηκωτές τις απομακρύνουν· δεν περιμένουν να φύγουν μόνες τους και με την ησυχία τους. Ή μήπως υπάρχει ειδικότερος λόγος που τις Φέμεν τις απομακρύνουν σηκωτές;




Costas said:


> Δικός μου άνθρωπος είδε στον ύπνο του ότι η Κωνσταντοπούλου έπνιγε τον Σαμαρά σ' ένα πηγάδι βουτώντας τον μες στο νερό



Ο Φρόιντ λέει ότι, αν ενδόμυχα επιθυμούμε να πνίξουμε τον Σαμαρά διά πληρεξουσίου, δεν αποκλείεται η Ζωή να εκπληρώνει τελικά τη φαντασίωσή μας να γίνει ο πληρεξούσιος για τέτοιες δουλειές...

:)


----------



## Costas (Apr 2, 2015)

Οι συγκεκριμένοι έφτασαν ως την είσοδο του κτιρίου και μετά αποχώρησαν οι ίδιοι, δεν έκατσαν κάτω ώσπου να τους σούρουν έξω δια της βίας, όπως κάνουν άλλοι και οι Φέμεν. Ώσπου να έρθουν τα ΜΑΤ (τα οποία τώρα η Ζ έχει δώσει εντολή να καλούνται να επέμβουν εκ των υστέρων και όχι να σταθμεύουν στα λουλουδάδικα), αυτοί είχαν ξαναβγεί στο πεζοδρόμιο της Βασ. Σοφίας, όπου και έγιναν οι προσαγωγές. Δεν είδες το βίντεο;


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2015)

Costas said:


> Ώσπου να έρθουν τα ΜΑΤ (τα οποία τώρα η Ζ έχει δώσει εντολή να καλούνται να επέμβουν εκ των υστέρων και όχι να σταθμεύουν στα λουλουδάδικα)



Το βίντεο το είδα στις ειδήσεις, αλλά αυτά που γράφεις δεν τα ξέρω. Άλλαξε τώρα ο κανονισμός για την ασφάλεια της Βουλής; Θα μπορούν τώρα να φτάνουν όλοι χωρίς έλεγχο μέχρι την εσωτερική είσοδο; Αυτό το να «επέμβουν εκ των υστέρων» δεν είναι ανοικτή πρόσκληση προς κάθε αγανακτισμένο και διαμαρτυρόμενο να εκδηλωθεί ελεύθερα και εκ των υστερών θα δούμε τι θα κάνουμε και τι θα προλάβουμε; Αυτό είναι κάτι που συμφώνησε η Ζωή με το σώμα; Ή κάθε φορά που κάποια ομάδα διαμαρτυρομένων θα έχει όρεξη να πάει να προπηλακίσει τους βουλευτές, θα στήνεται κι ένα ωραίο σόου για τα ΜΜΕ, λίγο με τους καβγάδες στην αυλή και λίγο με τις καβγάδες της προέδρου στις αίθουσες; Δεν είναι λίγο πολυτέλεια αυτό το καρναβάλι;


----------



## Costas (Apr 2, 2015)

(Πρώτο Θέμα)
«Έχω δώσει εντολή να ασχολείται με τη φρουρά του Κοινοβουλίου μόνο η ασφάλεια της Βουλής» δήλωσε η πρόεδρος της Βουλής κατά την έναρξη της συνεδρίασης της επιτροπής για τη διεκδίκηση των γερμανικών οφειλών, αποκαλύπτοντας ότι με δική της εντολή έχει αλλάξει το «σχέδιο» περιφρούρησης του Κοινοβουλίου.

Είναι γεγονός ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια και κυρίως από την περίοδο που η πλατεία Συντάγματος έγινε σημείο συνάντησης «αγανακτισμένων» και «αντιμνημονιακών», τα μέτρα φρούρησης της Βουλής αυξήθηκαν.

Εκτός από τα κάγκελα που έφυγαν πρόσφατα με απόφαση του υπουργού Δημόσιας Τάξης, Γιάννη Πανούση, αποχώρησε και η κλούβα των ΜΑΤ που ήταν μόνιμα έξω από το Μέγαρο, ακριβώς μπροστά από τα γνωστά λουλουδάδικα της Βουλής. Το σκεπτικό της προηγούμενης διοίκησης της Βουλής και του αρμόδιου υπουργείου ήταν να σπεύδει διμοιρία των ΜΑΤ κάθε φορά που εμφανίζονταν ομάδες διαμαρτυρόμενων και να δημιουργεί «ασπίδα» εντός του προαύλιου χώρου του Κοινοβουλίου.

Τώρα, όσον αφορά το άλλο που ρωτάς, αν συμφώνησε τη νέα τακτική με το σώμα: πότε συμφώνησε οτιδήποτε με το Σώμα; Αυτή έχει αναγάγει τη Βουλή έτσι κι αλλιώς σε τσιφλίκι της. Αλλά, για να πούμε του στραβού το δίκιο, δεν νομίζω και οι προηγούμενες προεδρίες της Βουλής να συμφώνησαν με το Σώμα, ξερωγώ, τα κάγκελα ή τη μόνιμη στάθμευση των ΜΑΤ στα λουλουδάδικα. 

Τη συγκεκριμένη ενέργεια των αναρχικών τη θεωρώ από τις πιο κόσμιες που έχουν κάνει. Μπορεί να είναι η συγκεκριμένη ομάδα (ο Ρουβίκωνας) που φέρεται έτσι εκ πεποιθήσεως, μπορεί να είναι θέμα τακτικής. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι κανένας ευρύς πολιτικός χώρος δεν είναι ομοιογενής όσο τον φαντάζονται οι απέξω. Εδώ ένας αναρχικός που πέθανε πέρσι ήταν υπέρ της ίδρυσης Αναρχικού Κόμματος!

Έχει γίνει μεγαλύτερο θέμα το ότι μπήκαν στο προαύλιο και πέταξαν δυο φεϊβολάν από το κάψε-σπάσε στο οποίο επιδίδονται επί δεκαετίες (για να θυμηθώ τον Πανούση, βλ. παραπάνω), με θύμα τη δημόσια και την ιδιωτική περιουσία και τη δημόσια παιδεία --την αποβλάκωση, όπως την αποκάλεσε ο Ρωμανός. Γιατί έχει γίνει περισσότερο θέμα αν και ήταν εντελώς μη βίαιη; Εμένα πολύ περισσότερο με απασχολεί μην καταστρέψουν το Πανεπιστήμιο της Τριλογίας από το αν λέρωσαν το προαύλιο της Βουλής με τρυκ.

Τώρα, για τα πολιτικά παιχνίδια της κυβέρνησης με τους αναρχικούς, είναι άλλη συζήτηση. Θέλω να δω τι θα κάνουν όταν αρχίσουν τον ακτιβισμό οι χρυσαυγίτες. Εδώ θα 'μαστε. Προς το παρόν, ψάχνουν νέα αίθουσα για τη δίκη...


----------



## Costas (Apr 2, 2015)

Και από την Καθημερινή:
Οι αντιεξουσιαστές άνοιξαν πανό, φώναξαν συνθήματα και προκάλεσαν την επέμβαση της αστυνομικής διμοιρίας η οποία βρίσκεται απέναντι απο την κεντρική είσοδο της Βουλής, επί της οδού Ακαδημίας. Η διμοιρία η οποία παραδοσιακά φρουρούσε τον χώρο της Βουλής και ήταν εγκατεστημένη επί της Βασ. Σοφίας, έχει απομακρυνθεί με πολιτική απόφαση.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2015)

Ο Πάρις είναι το αυθεντικό ζώον που επιδίδεται σε μια μορφή αυνανισμού (τα γηπεδικά συνθήματα), αδιαφορώντας για τους γύρω του που ενοχλούνται.

[...]

Η μαχητικότητα με την οποία υπερασπιζόταν τον Τσίπρα ο Νικολόπουλος, η εντύπωση που έδινε ότι ο Τσίπρας είναι δικός του και δεν επιτρέπει να τον θίγουν, είχε κάτι βαθιά γελοίο.

[...]

«Οι δυνάμεις καταστολής δεν έχουν καμία θέση στο πανεπιστήμιο», ανέφερε ανακοίνωση της νεολαίας ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Προκύπτει, επομένως, ότι οι αναρχικοί που έχουν καταλάβει την πρυτανεία του Καποδιστριακού έχουν θέση στο πανεπιστήμιο, διότι η ανακοίνωση εκδόθηκε με αφορμή τη νέα κατάληψη. 
http://www.kathimerini.gr/809690/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/o-paris-toy-opap-ena-ay8entiko-zwon


Οι χτεσινές γκρίνιες του Στέφανου Κασιμάτη θα πίστευε κανείς ότι αντλήθηκαν από τον αφρό του βαρελιού με τις δικές μου γκρίνιες. Ίσως είναι αργά να αρχίσω να ανησυχώ...


----------



## Marinos (Apr 2, 2015)

Νέες (εντελώς όμως!) διαστάσεις στο «έχουμε χούντα»:

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, η κ. Κωνσταντοπούλου επανέλαβε την άποψή της ότι ήταν μια ειρηνική διαμαρτυρία, και αντικρούοντας το επιχείρημα ότι πρόκειται για εισβολή στο Κοινοβούλιο φέρεται να απάντησε: «Εισβολή έγινε στην Κύπρο, εισβολή έγινε στο Πολυτεχνείο, όχι στη Βουλή».

Η άποψη αυτή της προέδρου της Βουλής προκάλεσε την αντίδραση του Ε’ αντιπροέδρου του Κοινοβουλίου Σπύρου Λυκούδη (Ποτάμι), που σύμφωνα με τις ίδιες πληροφορίες φέρεται να ανταπάντησε: «Πού ξέρεις εσύ για το Πολυτεχνείο; Δεν είχες γεννηθεί. Εγώ το έζησα όμως»
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231397597


----------



## Costas (Apr 3, 2015)

Άρχισαν τα όργανα (καλώς τα κι ας άργησαν!): Πανούσης, Μπαλτάς, Παρασκευόπουλος, Φίλης, Ραχήλ...και έπεται συνέχεια! Μαέστρος: Τσίπρας. Το ηχητικό αποτέλεσμα, ρωτήστε τους ακροατές.


----------



## Costas (Apr 3, 2015)

Αναρχική ομάδα Ρουβίκωνας (Τα Νέα)
(...)
ΥΓ1: Την πόρτα της βουλής την έκλεισαν μετά την άφιξή μας. Αν θέλαμε μπαίναμε, αλλά η απόφασή μας ήταν να μείνουμε με το πανό στο περιστύλιο.


----------



## Costas (Apr 3, 2015)

Μετά τη γέφυρα Ζωής-Χρυσής Αυγής, τώρα γέφυρα Πανούση-Κ. Μπακογιάννη:

Μπακογιάννης (προς Βάσω Λέβα): Άκουσα ότι μιλήσατε πολιτισμένα με τον δολοφόνο του πατέρα μου 
Επεισόδιο στο περιθώριο της συνάντησης με τον Γιάννη Πανούση
(lifo)
Με τον περιφερειάρχη Στερεά Ελλάδας Κώστα Μπακογιάννη συναντήθηκε ο αναπληρωτής υπουργός Προστασίας του Πολίτη Γιάννης Πανούσης. Η συνάντηση έγινε σε καλό κλίμα, ωστόσο επεισόδιο φέρεται να σημειώθηκε με τη βουλευτή του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Βάσω Λέβα, η οποία μαζί με άλλους βουλευτές του νομού συνόδευαν τον υπουργό. Όπως αναφέρει το lamiareport.gr, στη συνάντηση που έγινε στη Λαμία, ο Κ. Μπακογιάννης επεσήμανε ότι δεν μπορεί βουλευτές να συνδιαλέγονται με τρομοκράτες. Η Βάσω Λέβα, η οποία είχε επισκεφθεί πρόσφατα στο νοσοκομείο τον Δημήτρη Κουφοντίνα, προσπάθησε να δικαιολογηθεί, ωστόσο ο Κώστας Μπακογιάννης δεν την άφησε λέγοντας: «Άκουσα ότι μιλήσατε πολιτισμένα με τον δολοφόνο του πατέρα μου. Αυτός όμως κανέναν πολιτισμό δεν επέδειξε όταν σκότωνε τα θύματα του [...] Ως Περιφερειάρχης σας καλωσορίζω στο γραφείο μου στην Περιφέρεια, αλλά ως άνθρωπος σταματάω εδώ. Μέσα σε μια δημοκρατία, όλοι κρινόμαστε». Σύμφωνα με το lamiareport, η βουλευτής προσπάθησε και σε άλλο σημείο της κουβέντας να απολογηθεί, ο Κώστας Μπακογιάννης όμως δεν την κοίταξε καν, ενώ ο υπουργός τής είπε «εγώ δεν είμαι εισαγγελέας». Όπως αναφέρει η ιστοσελίδα, η βουλευτής αποχώρησε εκνευρισμένη κατά τις κοινές δηλώσεις μετά τη συνάντηση (στο 1.27 του βίντεο ακούγεται χτύπημα πόρτας), όταν ο Κ. Μπακογιάννης επανέλαβε ότι η κυβέρνηση δεν μπορεί να συνδιαλέγεται με τρομοκράτες.

[Ακολουθεί βίντεο με δηλώσεις των δύο αντρών]


----------



## Costas (Apr 4, 2015)

(Πιο πάνω ξέχασα και τη γέφυρα Τσίπρα-Καραμανλή...)

Τους έπιασε πόνος για τον Κουβέλη τώρα στην Αυγή:

«Μπορεί κάποιος να συμφωνήσει (λέμε τώρα) με τα λεγόμενα του κ. Πανούση στο σπαραξικάρδιο άρθρο του στην άλλοτε ναυαρχίδα του ΔΟΛ. Θα διαφωνήσει, όμως, αυτός ο κάποιος ότι η “χωροθέτηση” του άρθρου στην πρώτη σελίδα των ΝΕΩΝ αποτελεί το μήνυμα της μιντιοκρατίας προς τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ; Προσωπικά θα έβαζα στο άρθρο έναν τίτλο: Ψυχάρης- κυβέρνηση 1-0. Αλλά μετεγγραφές από τη Δημοκρατική Αριστερά θέλαμε. *Και μάλιστα αυτούς που μαχαίρωσαν τον Κουβέλη πισώπλατα.* Ας εμπεδώσουμε τώρα τι εστί "αριστερά". Με τις υγείες μας».

Πηγή: Η Αυγή κατακεραυνώνει τον Πανούση: Ψυχάρης-Κυβέρνηση 1-0... | iefimerida.gr http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/19991...-panoysi-psyharis-kyvernisi-1-0#ixzz3WN0JlTTR


----------



## Costas (Apr 5, 2015)

Όλα εδώ πληρώνονται, λέει ο σοφός λαός:

Ένταση στις Σκουριές μεταξύ διαδηλωτών, εργαζομένων και ΜΑΤ
(in.gr)
Ένταση προκλήθηκε το πρωί της Κυριακής στις Σκουριές Χαλκιδικής, στη διάρκεια συγκέντρωσης διαδηλωτών που αντιδρούν στη λειτουργία μεταλλείων χρυσού. Οι εργαζόμενοι κάνουν λόγο γιαν απρόκλητη επίθεση, ενώ οι διαδηλωτές υποστηρίζουν ότι δέχθηκαν επίθεση από τα ΜΑΤ και μεταλλωρύχους.

Πληροφορίες κάνουν λόγο για τέσσερις τραυματίες ενώ αναφέρουν ότι τα ΜΑΤ προχώρησαν σε χρήση χημικών και έριξαν χειροβομβίδες κρότου λάμψης.

Διαφορετικές ερμηνίες για το τι συνέβη το πρωί της Κυριακής δίνουν οι δύο πλευρές. Όπως αναφέρει ο κ. Γιώργος Χατζής, πρόεδρος του Σωματείου Εργατοτεχνιτών και Υπαλλήλων Αγία Βαρβάρα, «οι συνάδελφοι που φτάσαμε στην είσοδο του εργοταξίου μας το πρωί, αντιμετωπίσαμε για άλλη μια φορά προκλητικές συμπεριφορές και βία, μας προπηλάκισαν και μας πέταξαν πέτρες. Έχουμε ήδη δυο συναδέλφους τραυματίες. Τριάντα αργόσχολοι, επαγγελματίες ακτιβιστές δεν θα κάνουν κουμάντο στο τόπο μας, ούτε θα δημιουργούν εντυπώσεις για την κοινωνία μας! Η κατάσταση έχει ξεπεράσει κάθε όριο. Αλλά και η αγανάκτηση μας έχει ξεπεράσει κάθε όριο. Θα μείνουμε εδώ, να υπερασπιστούμε το μεροκάματο μας, το μέλλον μας, το καλό του τόπου μας με κάθε τρόπο.»

Μάλιστα, οι εργαζόμενοι έδωσαν στη δημοσιότητα βίντεο από τα επεισόδια, κάνοντας λόγο για απρόκλητη βία, προπηλακισμούς και επίθεση με πέτρες.






Από την πλευρά της, η βουλευτής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Κατερίνα Ιγγλέζη, δήλωσε στον ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό «Στο Κόκκινο» ότι: «Αυτό που συνέβη είναι πρωτοφανές. Τα ΜΑΤ, όχι μόνο επέτρεψαν στους μεταλλωρύχους, που είχαν προφανείς άγριες διαθέσεις, να φθάσουν στο σημείο της συγκέντρωσης των κατοίκων, αλλά συνασπίστηκαν μαζί τους. Η αστυνομία επιτέθηκε εναντίον των κατοίκων μαζί με τους μεταλλωρύχους της Eldorado Gold. Καταγγέλλω τους υπεύθυνους της Αστυνομίας, Μανωλά και Μαντουβάκη, για αυτό»

Και προσέθεσε πως: «Αυτή η απαράδεκτη κατάσταση δεν στρέφεται μόνο εναντίον των κατοίκων της Χαλκιδικής και του κινήματος εναντίον της ολέθριας εξόρυξης. Εκθέτει την ίδια την κυβέρνηση. Ποιος ελέγχει την αστυνομία; Η κυβέρνηση ή η Eldorado Gold; Ο κόσμος εδώ είναι απογοητευμένος. Δεν περίμενε ότι θα του ρίχνουν χημικά, όταν διαδηλώνει, και επί κυβέρνησης ΣΥΡΙΖΑ».


----------



## Costas (Apr 6, 2015)

(Καθημερινή)

Η ίδια πηγή αποκάλυψε ακόμα μία λεπτομέρεια από τη σύσκεψη της Τετάρτης. Είπε στην «Κ» ότι στην ανακοίνωση - non paper που συντάχθηκε μετά το τέλος της συνάντησης είχε -με εισήγηση του κ. Πανούση- συμπεριληφθεί η φράση «στη Δημοκρατία δεν υπάρχει ένοπλος αγώνας». Αναφερόταν προφανώς στα αιτήματα των αναρχικών απεργών πείνας, οι περισσότεροι από τους οποίους έχουν κατηγορηθεί ή καταδικαστεί για υποθέσεις τρομοκρατίας. Η πηγή της «Κ» περιγράφει ότι η συγκεκριμένη φράση απαλείφθηκε από το τελικό κείμενο, πριν αυτό δοθεί στη δημοσιότητα.


----------



## SBE (Apr 6, 2015)

Περί Σκουριών: η απάντηση είναι απλή στο πώς έγιναν τα επεισόδια: η πλευρά με τους λιγότερους τραυματίες φταίει. 
Τώρα, επειδή δεν καταλαβαίνω τί γίνεται στο βίντεο, ο κύριος που ειναι ντυμένος καταδρομέας και είναι πάνω στο ύψωμα (αυτός που στην αρχή νόμισα ότι έκανε τάιτσι) έχει σφεντόνα στο χέρι του ή μου φαίνεται; Και τί πετάει;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 6, 2015)

Ναι, έχει σφεντόνα και πετάει πέτρες. Οι υπόλοιποι πετάνε πέτρες και μολότοφ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2015)

Από την κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή, για την εξεταστική επιτροπή που θα διερευνήσει τα αίτια και τους υπαίτιους που οδήγησαν τη χώρα στα μνημόνια.


*Μια Εξεταστική Επιτροπή που μυρίζει…*
ΤΟΥ ΚΩΣΤΑ ΚΑΛΛΙΤΣΗ 05.04.2015

Η Ιρλανδία μπήκε σε πρόγραμμα τον Νοέμβριο 2010, πήρε 85 δισ. ευρώ και βγήκε μετά μια 3ετία. Η Πορτογαλία μπήκε Απρίλιο του 2011, πήρε 78 δισ. και βγήκε μετά μια 3ετία - έχοντας ήδη δανειστεί σχεδόν όλα όσα θα χρειαζόταν τον επόμενο χρόνο. Η Κύπρος μπήκε σε πρόγραμμα τον Μάρτιο 2013. Δύο χρόνια μετά, οι διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές πρακτικά έχουν ολοκληρωθεί, οι δύσκολοι στόχοι δημοσιονομικής προσαρμογής έχουν επιτευχθεί, από τα 10 δισ. ευρώ που συνόδευαν το πρόγραμμα τα 5 δισ. τελικά δεν της χρειάστηκαν και θα επιστραφούν, η ύφεση αποσύρεται υπέρ της ανάπτυξης - όπως εύκολα διαπιστώνει ο επισκέπτης της Κύπρου.

Η Κύπρος, η Ιρλανδία, η Πορτογαλία δεν βρίσκονται σε άλλον πλανήτη. Τα προγράμματα προσαρμογής τους δεν ήταν πιο ήπια, πιο εύκολα – της Κύπρου, μάλιστα, είχε χαρακτηριστεί ως το πιο σκληρό από όλα τα προγράμματα που εφαρμόστηκαν σε χώρα της Ευρωζώνης. Οι λαοί τους δεν είναι ούτε συμβιβασμένοι ούτε δουλόφρονες ούτε έκαναν χαρωπά τις θυσίες. Αλλά, οι θυσίες τους έπιασαν τόπο. Και σήμερα αυτοί βαδίζουν με το κεφάλι ψηλά. Όχι όπως εμείς. Γιατί, όσες παρελάσεις κι αν κάνεις, με όσα τανκς και φουστανέλες, δεν μπορείς να αισθάνεσαι περήφανος όταν έχεις το χέρι απλωμένο - και δεν απλώνεται ως γροθιά, ό,τι κι αν λέμε...

Γιατί αποτύχαμε; Γιατί δεν καταφέραμε (ούτε αναμένει κάποιος να καταφέρουμε στην επόμενη διετία...) να βγούμε από τα Μνημόνια; Αυτό αξίζει να διερευνηθεί, με γενναιότητα και ειλικρίνεια. Πιστεύω ότι αυτό που χρειάζεται δεν είναι μια Εξεταστική Επιτροπή που θα διερευνήσει γιατί η Ελλάδα μπήκε, αλλά μια Εξεταστική Επιτροπή που θα διερευνήσει γιατί η Ελλάδα ΔΕΝ ΒΓΗΚΕ από τα Μνημόνια. Αυτή θα ήταν μια ευεργετική άσκηση αυτογνωσίας, πολύτιμη για το μέλλον μας ως κοινωνία, επώδυνη για το πολιτικό σύστημα (με την ευρεία έννοια: πολιτικά κόμματα, μέσα ενημέρωσης, κρατικοδίαιτη επιχειρηματικότητα, διοικήσεις τραπεζών, ηγεσίες συνδικάτων) αλλά, τελικά, λυτρωτική και για το ίδιο.

Πώς φτάσαμε, πέντε χρόνια μετά, να έχουμε μείνει στα λόγια όσον αφορά φοροδιαφυγή, ανεξαρτητοποίηση του φοροεισπρακτικού μηχανισμού, πάταξη λαθρεμπορίου καυσίμων, αξιολόγηση δομών και δημοσίων υπαλλήλων; Με αναξιοκρατία, με πλήθος άχρηστους οργανισμούς ανοικτούς αλλά και κλειστά επαγγέλματα; Χωρίς να έχει επιταχυνθεί η απονομή δικαιοσύνης, με ολόρθο το πελατειακό κράτος και κατερειπωμένο το πιστωτικό σύστημα; Υπάρχει κάποιο κόμμα που είναι αναμάρτητο;

Γιατί, στη διάρκεια του προγράμματος η Ιρλανδία αύξησε 4,6% το ΑΕΠ, η Πορτογαλία έχασε 4,4% ενώ η Ελλάδα έχασε 25% - λες και κατεστράφη από πόλεμο; Τα άλλα Μνημόνια ήταν αναπτυξιακά και μόνο το δικό μας υφεσιακό;

Γιατί, άραγε, στην Ελλάδα έτυχε οι θυσίες να γίνουν τόσο άνισα, ώστε το μάρμαρο να πληρώσουν οι άνεργοι, οι καθαρίστριες ενός υπουργείου και οι σχολικοί φύλακες; Έφταιγε, απλώς, ότι μπήκαμε σε Μνημόνιο; Και δεν θα ήταν πολύ σκληρότερο το Μνημόνιο που θα ζητούσαν οι αγορές για να μας δανείσουν - αν μας δάνειζαν, που δεν μας δάνειζαν; Μήπως, πάλι, ευθύνονται οι δοσίλογοι, οι ξένοι και οι κατοχικές δυνάμεις, που χαρίστηκαν στην Κύπρο, την Πορτογαλία και Ιρλανδία αλλά χαίρονται να βασανίζουν ειδικά την Ελλάδα;

Το πολιτικό σύστημα δεν μοιάζει να αντέχει μια λυτρωτική άσκηση αυτογνωσίας –από την αυτοκριτική φυλάγεται.

Τι μπορεί να επιδιώκει η πρόταση για τη σύσταση Εξεταστικής Επιτροπής;

Να στηριχθεί, ίσως, το ηθικό του κομματικού μηχανισμού ενόψει μιας επιτακτικά αναγκαίας αλλά επώδυνης συμφωνίας – θα ήταν κάτι κατανοητό, είτε συμφωνεί κανείς είτε όχι. Δυστυχώς, δεν επιδιώκει να διερευνήσει πώς φτάσαμε σε Μνημόνιο. Γιατί, αν αυτό επιδίωκε, δεν θα απέκλειε τη διερεύνηση της 5ετίας Καραμανλή. Της διακυβέρνησης που ξεκίνησε διασύροντας διεθνώς τη χώρα με την πλαστή απογραφή, διήνυσε τη φαυλότατη διαχείριση 2007-9 και, αφού διπλασίασε το δημόσιο χρέος και πολλαπλασίασε τους διορισμούς πελατών, απέδρασε πυροδοτώντας ακόμη έναν διεθνή διασυρμό της χώρας: Με το ψέμα περί ελλείμματος 6% ενώ ήταν 13,7% - και, τελικά, 15,6%.

Αν θέλεις να βρεις την αλήθεια, δεν περιορίζεσαι να την αναζητείς στο στενό πεδίο που προκαθορίζουν οι κυβερνητικές συνεργασίες σου. Δεν θα τη βρεις. Για τον ίδιο λόγο που δεν βρίσκει τα κλειδιά του ο μεθυσμένος που τα ψάχνει μόνο εκεί που φωτίζει η λάμπα. Γιατί η αλήθεια (όπως και τα κλειδιά...) βρίσκεται παραπέρα, στον χώρο που μένει (αφήνεις) στο σκοτάδι. Αν, λοιπόν, δεν αντέχεις να ψάξεις στο σκοτάδι της 5ετίας, προκρίνοντας να μείνει χαρούμενος ο κυβερνητικός εταίρος σου, τουλάχιστον άφησε αυτόν να κάνει την πρόταση της δήθεν διερεύνησης. Ετσι ή αλλιώς, η πρόταση, καμένο μυρίζει...
http://www.kathimerini.gr/810302/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/mia-e3etastikh-epitroph-poy-myrizei​


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 6, 2015)

Πρέπει να είναι αφελής κανείς για να αναρωτιέται γιατί η Ελλάδα έχασε το 25% του ΑΕΠ της. Μείωση μισθών, απελευθέρωση ωραρίων και συλλογικών συμβάσεων, μείωση κατώτατου μισθού και λοιπά μέτρα ώστε να γίνουμε "ανταγωνιστικοί". Όλα αυτά επηρεάζουν το ΑΕΠ και μάλιστα βίαια, γιατί μιλάμε για πολύ μεγάλες μειώσεις που επηρεάζουν την αγορά. Εκτοξεύτηκε η ανεργία, η κατανάλωση μειώθηκε στο ελάχιστο και τα έξοδα της κυβέρνησης μειώθηκαν*.

Από την άλλην, το άρθρο είναι άκρως παραπλανητικό. Είναι ενδιαφέρον ας πούμε που δεν αναφέρει καθόλου την Ισπανία και την δική της μείωση του ΑΕΠ, την αύξηση της ανεργίας, κτλ. Επίσης δεν ξέρω από πήρε ο αρθρογράφος τα νούμερα αλλά δεν συνάδουν ακριβώς με την πραγματικότητα. Και η πραγματικότητα δεν είναι ασπρόμαυρη. Η απάντηση στο γιατί, δεν είναι απλώς "φταίνε τα μνημόνια" ή "δεν κάναμε αυτά που έπρεπε". Όταν συγκρίνεις περιπτώσεις πρέπει να συγκρίνεις σωστά τις παραμέτρους τους, όχι να πετάς νούμερα χωρίς σημασία.



* άσχετο με το αν έπρεπε να μειωθούν.


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2015)

Ο Καλλίτσης λέει ότι η Εξεταστική δεν είναι για να μας διαφωτίσει και εσύ μου λες ότι το άρθρο δεν μας διαφωτίζει. Εντάξει, ας διαλέξει ο καθένας την τύφλα του.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 6, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ο Καλλίτσης λέει ότι η Εξεταστική δεν είναι για να μας διαφωτίσει και εσύ μου λες ότι το άρθρο δεν μας διαφωτίζει. Εντάξει, ας διαλέξει ο καθένας την τύφλα του.


Συν ένα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 6, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ο Καλλίτσης λέει ότι η Εξεταστική δεν είναι για να μας διαφωτίσει και εσύ μου λες ότι το άρθρο δεν μας διαφωτίζει. Εντάξει, ας διαλέξει ο καθένας την τύφλα του.



Καμμιά απολύτως σχέση. Ο αρθρογράφος γράφει ό,τι τού κατέβει στην κούτρα, συγκρίνοντας άσχετα μεταξύ τους πράγματα και παραπλανώντας για τα μεγέθη. Συμφωνώ ότι ο καθένας την τύφλα του. Αν θέλει κάποιος να πιστεύει ότι "να, αυτοί γιατί τα πήγαν καλύτερα" και άρα είναι απλώς δικό μας το πρόβλημα, ας μείνει στην τύφλα του. Μ' αρέσει που σ' αρέσουν τέτοιου είδους άρθρα, όταν απαιτείς σαφήνειες και συγκεκριμένα πράγματα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2015)

Διαλέγω τρία σημεία από το άρθρο, που για μένα είναι πιο ουσιαστικά:


Πιστεύω ότι αυτό που χρειάζεται δεν είναι μια Εξεταστική Επιτροπή που θα διερευνήσει γιατί η Ελλάδα μπήκε, αλλά μια Εξεταστική Επιτροπή που θα διερευνήσει γιατί η Ελλάδα ΔΕΝ ΒΓΗΚΕ από τα Μνημόνια.

Γιατί, άραγε, στην Ελλάδα έτυχε οι θυσίες να γίνουν τόσο άνισα, ώστε το μάρμαρο να πληρώσουν οι άνεργοι, οι καθαρίστριες ενός υπουργείου και οι σχολικοί φύλακες;

Δυστυχώς, δεν επιδιώκει να διερευνήσει πώς φτάσαμε σε Μνημόνιο. Γιατί, αν αυτό επιδίωκε, δεν θα απέκλειε τη διερεύνηση της 5ετίας Καραμανλή.

Εγώ θα ήθελα μια επιτροπή που θα διερευνούσε την 5ετία του Καραμανλή, γιατί δεν βγήκαμε από τα μνημόνια, γιατί μοιράστηκαν έτσι άνισα τα βάρη. Και αργότερα βλέπουμε, για τους σημερινούς.


----------



## SBE (Apr 6, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω σε ποιό ακριβώς σημείο κάνει λάθος στα νούμερα το άρθρο, κι έχω και πονοκέφαλο σήμερα (όπως πάντα, αργία, ωραία μέρα, τί μου λείπει; ) αλλά από εδώ βλέπω περί ΑΕΠ των αναφερθεισών χωρών:



Έτος | 2010| 2011 | 2012 | 2013| Διαφορά
Ελλάδα | -5,4 | -8,9 | -6,6 | -3,3 |
*-24,2*

Ισπανία | 0,0 | -0,6 | -2,1 | -1,2 |
*-3,9*

Κύπρος | 1,3 | 0,4 | -2,4 | -5,4 |
*-5,1*

Πορτογαλία| 1,9 |-1,8 | -3,3 | -1,4 |
*-4,6*

Ιρλανδία | -0,3 |2,8 |-0,3 |0,2 |
*+2,4*
Νομίζω ότι κι η Ισπανία που αναφέρει ο Ελλης δεν διαφέρει ιδιαίτερα από τις άλλες. Ή για να το δούμε καλύτερα, έχω προσθέσει και μια στήλη με τη διαφορά. 

(πώς βάζουμε στήλες στους πίνακες; Το ψάχνω στο ευρετήριο και το FAQ και δεν το βρίσκω)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 6, 2015)

SBE said:


> (πώς βάζουμε στήλες στους πίνακες; Το ψάχνω στο ευρετήριο και το FAQ και δεν το βρίσκω)



Όπως το είχες φτιάξει, με τη βοήθεια του κουμπιού Table, αλλά πρέπει να έχεις ορίσει ως οριοθέτη (αντί του tab ή του κόμματος, π.χ.) μεταξύ των πεδίων την κατακόρυφη γραμμή ( | ).


----------



## SBE (Apr 6, 2015)

Δοκίμασα ; δοκίμασα /, κατακορυφη γραμμή δε δοκίμασα...


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2015)

SBE, ανέβασα το άρθρο επειδή με ενδιέφεραν τα σημεία που παραθέτω και που ίσως είναι και το ζουμί του άρθρου. Μπορείς να διαβάσεις κι εσύ το άρθρο, για να δεις κι εσύ ποιο είναι το ζουμί του. Αν λοιπόν η κριτική του Helle αφορούν τα κύρια σημεία του άρθρου και δεν είναι καρατρολιά, πείτε μου το για να μην τη σβήσω. Γιατί πραγματικά η διάθεσή μου είναι να σβήσω και τις δύο παρεμβάσεις του.


----------



## SBE (Apr 6, 2015)

Δεν έχω άποψη περι τρολιάς, εγώ πιστέυω ότι ο Έλλης είναι παντα σοβαρός. 
Καλό είναι πάντως να βλέπουμε τον πίνακα, όχι μόνο γιατί χρειαστηκε λίγη δουλειά για να τον φτιάξω αλλά γιατί είναι μια καλή βάση για περαιτέρω συγκρίσεις με το τί έγινε εδώ κι αλλού. 

ΥΓ σε περίπτωση που δεν εγινε εμφανές, τα νούμερα είναι από τη Διεθνή Τράπεζα. Πρόσθεσα την Ισπανία επειδή ο Έλληγενής είπε ότι δεν αναφέρει καθόλου την Ισπανία το αρχικό άρθρο. Δεν έχω του 2014, αλλά και να τα είχα δε νομίζω ότι αλλάζει το συμπέρασμα: οι αριθμοί που επικαλείται το άρθρο που παράθεσε ο Νίκελ είναι ακριβείς. Λίγο στογγυλεμένοι, αφού δεν πρόκειται για οικονομική ανάλυση.


----------



## SBE (Apr 6, 2015)

Εννοείται ότι έχω την ψευδαίσθηση ότι αφού αναφέραμε τα νούμερα δεν πρόκειται να ξαναρχίσει να τα αμφισβητεί κανένας πιο κάτω στη συζήτηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 6, 2015)

Λοιπόν, είχα γράψει κάτι αλλά έπεσε η σύνδεση και μου έφαγε την απάντηση η μαρμάγκα. Εν πρώτοις δεν τρολάρω στην Λεξιλογία, εκτός από όπου το δηλώνω ξεκάθαρα (δεν θυμάμαι τώρα αν έχει συμβεί ποτέ). Το έχω πει ξανά και ξανά. Αν δεν αρέσει κάτι που γράφω είναι λόγω διαφωνίας απόψεων. Ειδικά αυτόν τον καιρό ουδεμία διάθεση έχω για παιχνιδάκια. Ξέρω ότι σε ενοχλεί όταν το ύφος μου είναι οξύ και προσβλητικό απέναντι σε γραφόμενα ή λεγόμενα τρίτου (δηλαδή ατόμου άσχετου με την Λεξιλογία) αλλά δεν το κάνω ούτε για να προκαλέσω ούτε από κάποια εμμονή. Είμαι ειλικρινής και γράφω ακριβώς αυτά που σκέφτομαι, όπως τα σκέφτομαι. Τα μηνύματά μου μού τρώνε ακριβώς τον χρόνο της πληκτρολόγησής τους, με ό,τι κακό ή καλό συνεπάγεται αυτό. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να φαίνομαι κάπως, είμαι αυτός που είμαι χωρίς προσπάθεια εξωραϊσμού της εικόνας που δίνω και του λόγου μου. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να μπω στην διαδικασία να γίνω συμπαθής νοθεύοντας τις απόψεις μου με υποκριτική "ευελιξία" και συγκατάβαση, ούτε να μετριάσω τις εκφράσεις μου γιατί *"πρέπει"* να υπάρχει σύγκλιση, αν και *μπαίνω *στην διαδικασία να σκέφτομαι τα αισθήματα και τις ευαισθησίες των συνομιλητών και προσπαθώ, όσο μπορώ, να μην προσβάλλω χωρίς λόγο και αιτία. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θέλω να γίνομαι αντιπαθής, σημαίνει απλά ότι δεν με ενδιαφέρει να το παίξω διπλωμάτης μόνο και μόνο για να είμαι πιο συμπαθής.

Μέσες άκρες, αυτό που είχα γράψει πριν πέσει η σύνδεσή μου ήταν αυτό: δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η σύσταση της συγκεκριμένης επιτροπής, μεταξύ άλλων γιατί δεν έχω κανένα ερωτηματικό ως προς το γιατί μπήκαμε στα μνημόνια. Δεν με νοιάζει αυτό το κομμάτι του άρθρου. Αυτό που σχολίασα ήταν οι άκυρες συγκρίσεις του αρθρογράφου και το ότι επικεντρώνεται σε ένα ψευδοερώτημα, δηλαδή το γιατί δεν βγήκαμε απ' τα μνημόνια, που κατά τον ίδιο φαίνεται ότι έπρεπε να είχε συμβεί, αφού βγήκαν οι άλλες χώρες και άρα φταίμε εμείς και μόνον. Ούτε επιτροπή χρειάζεται να μας πει γιατί δεν βγήκαμε απ' τα μνημόνια ούτε έφταιγε απλά η κακή υλοποίηση των μεταρρυθμίσεων που έριξε το βάρος στους μισθωτούς και τα λοιπά, πράγματα για τα οποία δεν είδα κανέναν στην Ευρώπη να διαφωνεί και να παγώνει δόσεις γι' αυτά. Η βάση της λογικής του αρθρογράφου είναι καταφανώς σαθρή: δεν βγήκαμε απ' τα μνημόνια ενώ βγήκε η Ιρλανδία. Άλλ' αντ' άλλα, της Παρασκευής το γάλα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2015)

Εντάξει, αλλά, όσο πρόχειρα κι αν αναγκάζεσαι να γράφεις, κάνε μια προσπάθεια να μη φαίνεται ότι τρολάρεις και ότι αναφέρεσαι σε άσχετα πράγματα. Μας αρκεί να φαίνεται ότι κάνεις λάθος παραμένοντας στο πλαίσιο της συζήτησης.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 6, 2015)

nickel said:


> Εγώ θα ήθελα μια επιτροπή που θα διερευνούσε την 5ετία του Καραμανλή, γιατί δεν βγήκαμε από τα μνημόνια, γιατί μοιράστηκαν έτσι άνισα τα βάρη. Και αργότερα βλέπουμε, για τους σημερινούς.


Με παιγνιώδη διάθεση, θα έλεγα ότι το ερώτημα «τι είδους επιτροπή για τα μνημόνια» θέτει ενδιαφέροντα ηθικά, λογικά, πολιτικά και μικροκομματικά διλήμματα. 

- Εάν η κοινοβουλευτική πλειοψηφία ήθελε να διερευνήσει «τι μας έφερε στα μνημόνια», τότε προφανώς θα έπρεπε να διερευνήσει την πενταετία Καραμανλή (με την εκτίναξη των ελλειμμάτων), αλλά και την περίοδο Σημίτη που προηγήθηκε (η φούσκα του χρηματιστηρίου και οι Ολυμπιακοί ως γιγαντιαίων διαστάσεων αναδιανομή πόρων από τα κάτω προς τα πάνω, τα παιχνίδια με τα δομημένα ομόλογα που τότε άρχισαν) και να σταματήσει το 2010. 

- Εάν πάλι η κοινοβουλευτική πλειοψηφία ήθελε να διερευνήσει «πώς πορευτήκαμε με τα μνημόνια», τότε θα έπρεπε να αρχίσει τη διερεύνηση όχι το 2009 αλλά το 2010 και να συμπεριλάβει στη διερεύνηση και τον εαυτό της. Αλλά αυτά που επιτάσσει η λογική δεν τα επιτρέπει η κομματική λογική. 

Η ΝΔ ακολουθεί την πρώτη λογική και την τεντώνει στα όριά της. Πολύ θα ήθελε ο Σαμαράς να αρχίσει η διερεύνηση το 2004, ή έστω το 2000, αλλά δεν μπορεί να το κάνει για προφανείς εσωκομματικούς λόγους (όπως ακριβώς ο Τσίπρας δεν μπορεί να περιλάβει την περίοδο Καραμανλή για τους ίδιους ακριβώς λόγους: ο ΚΚ Νέος είναι δυνάμει πολιτικός σύμμαχος). Οπότε την ξεχειλώνει τη λογική πολύ πέραν των ορίων της και αρχίζει από κτήσεως κόσμου, το 1981. Και γιατί το 1981 και όχι το 1974; Τότε δεν άρχισε η σοσιαλμανία του ΚΚ του Γηραιού και η σταδιακή διόγκωση του δημοσίου, που οδήγησε αναπόφευκτα 40 χρόνια μετά στη διόγκωση των δημοσιονομικών ελλειμμάτων; Και γιατί το 1974 και όχι το 1830; Δεν είναι άραγε η πελατειακή λογική πάνω στην οποία στήθηκε το νεαρό ελληνικό κράτος και η αδυναμία δημιουργίας μιας «ευρωπαϊκής» σχέσης του πολίτη με το δημόσιο η πηγή των κακοδαιμονιών μας; Και ούτω καθεξής ad infinitum. 

Ο Βαμβακούλας το είπε πιο απλά: να κάνουμε μια τριμελή επιτροπή από πέντ' έξι άτομα να το δούμε το θέμα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2015)

Θα συμφωνήσω με το ξεχείλωμα του pidyo — και με παιγνιώδη διάθεση και χωρίς. Και θα διαφωνήσω με τον Μπάμπη και την επιτροπή σοφών [εδώ] — αφού, όπως κι ο ίδιος παραδέχεται, «είναι βεβαίως αλήθεια ότι μεταξύ των οικονομολόγων υπάρχουν διαχωριστικές γραμμές όμοιες με εκείνες της πολιτικής». Χασομέρι θα είναι η όλη υπόθεση, έτσι κι αλλιώς, αφού ο καθένας θα μιλάει σε κομματικό ακροατήριο και θα ακούει αυτά που θέλει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 6, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Η ΝΔ ακολουθεί την πρώτη λογική και την τεντώνει στα όριά της. Πολύ θα ήθελε ο Σαμαράς να αρχίσει η διερεύνηση το 2004, ή έστω το 2000, αλλά δεν μπορεί να το κάνει για προφανείς εσωκομματικούς λόγους (όπως ακριβώς ο Τσίπρας δεν μπορεί να περιλάβει την περίοδο Καραμανλή για τους ίδιους ακριβώς λόγους: ο ΚΚ Νέος είναι δυνάμει πολιτικός σύμμαχος). Οπότε την ξεχειλώνει τη λογική πολύ πέραν των ορίων της και αρχίζει από κτήσεως κόσμου, το 1981. Και γιατί το 1981 και όχι το 1974; Τότε δεν άρχισε η σοσιαλμανία του ΚΚ του Γηραιού και η σταδιακή διόγκωση του δημοσίου, που οδήγησε αναπόφευκτα 40 χρόνια μετά στη διόγκωση των δημοσιονομικών ελλειμμάτων; Και γιατί το 1974 και όχι το 1830; Δεν είναι άραγε η πελατειακή λογική πάνω στην οποία στήθηκε το νεαρό ελληνικό κράτος και η αδυναμία δημιουργίας μιας «ευρωπαϊκής» σχέσης του πολίτη με το δημόσιο η πηγή των κακοδαιμονιών μας; Και ούτω καθεξής ad infinitum.
> 
> Ο Βαμβακούλας το είπε πιο απλά: να κάνουμε μια τριμελή επιτροπή από πέντ' έξι άτομα να το δούμε το θέμα.



Το "γιατί το 1974 και όχι το 1830" νομίζω ότι απαντιέται σχετικά εύκολα. Οι παθογένειες μπορεί να είναι κληροδότημα αιώνων, όμως οι καταστάσεις που οδηγούν σε γεγονότα μικρής χρονικής έκτασης, σε σχέση με την ιστορία του κράτους, είναι πιο συγκεκριμένες και οι συσχετίσεις των χρόνιων παθογενειών με συγκεκριμένα γεγονότα γίνονται όλο πιο θολές και συγκεχυμένες όσο πιο πίσω πάμε. Δηλαδή πολύ αμεσότερη σχέση έχουν τα Greek statistics του 21ου αιώνα με την σημερινή κατάσταση παρά η απαρχή της διόγκωσης του δημοσίου, αν και σαφώς όταν μιλάμε για πράγματα που έχουν πολύ μακροπρόθεσμες επιπτώσεις, όπως το πώς λειτουργεί το ασφαλιστικό, η σύνδεση είναι άμεση. Ακολούθως, τα υψηλότοκα δάνεια της δεκαετίας του '80 επιβάρυναν μακροπρόθεσμα την δημοσιονομική κατάσταση του κράτους, δεν είναι όμως άμεσα υπεύθυνα για την αδυναμία αποπληρωμής χρεών του 2010. Αντιθέτως, η είσοδός μας στο ευρώ μοιάζει πολύ πιο άμεσα υπεύθυνη για το σήμερα, για πάρα πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους.


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2015)

Εδώ διαφωνούν ακόμα αν το Μνημόνιο έφερε την κρίση ή η κρίση το Μνημόνιο. Καλύτερη τύχη θα έχει η επιτροπή αν επιχειρήσει να απαντήσει στο ερώτημα «Η κότα γέννησε το αβγό ή το αβγό την κότα;». Ας μη χάσουμε κι εμείς χρόνο για αυτό το ζήτημα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 7, 2015)

Η κρίση έφερε το μνημόνιο και το μνημόνιο την διόγκωσε αντί να την κατευνάσει. Αυτό φαίνεται εκ του αποτελέσματος. Δεν χρειάζεται να χάσουμε χρόνο για να το συζητήσουμε. Ούτε όμως χρειάζεται να κάνουμε συγκρίσεις μεταξύ ανόμοιων πραγμάτων και να ρωτάμε γιατί το πορτοκάλι δεν κοστίζει όσο το μήλο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 7, 2015)

Πείτε μου ότι η κυβέρνηση δεν θα εφαρμόσει αυτήν την βλακεία με την λοταρία αποδείξεων.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Η κρίση έφερε το μνημόνιο και το μνημόνιο την διόγκωσε αντί να την κατευνάσει. Αυτό φαίνεται εκ του αποτελέσματος. Δεν χρειάζεται να χάσουμε χρόνο για να το συζητήσουμε.



Συμφωνώ απολύτως — με την τελευταία πρόταση.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Apr 7, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Η κρίση έφερε το μνημόνιο και το μνημόνιο την διόγκωσε αντί να την κατευνάσει.



Η εφαρμογή του μνημονίου, εννοείς. Κι αν πρόβαλλε κανείς την αντίρρηση ότι ποτέ δεν εφαρμόστηκε το μνημόνιο;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 7, 2015)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Η εφαρμογή του μνημονίου, εννοείς. Κι αν πρόβαλλε κανείς την αντίρρηση ότι ποτέ δεν εφαρμόστηκε το μνημόνιο;



Δεν είναι αλήθεια αυτό. Το μνημόνιο είναι ένα σύνολο προβλέψεων και εκτιμήσεων συνοδευόμενο από προτάσεις αναδιάρθρωσης με σκοπό την επίτευξη κάποιων δημοσιονομικών στόχων. Το ότι προτιμήθηκαν τα Χ και Υ μέτρα και η Α και Β μέθοδος έναντι "ισοδύναμων" μπορεί κανείς να πει ότι λειτούργησε αρνητικά, αλλά πάντως οι εταίροι μας δεν πρόβαλαν τέτοιου είδους αντιρρήσεις. Εάν το έκαναν δεν θα αποδέσμευαν και τις δόσεις που συνόδευαν το σκέλος των μνημονιακών υποχρεώσεων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2015)

-- Ρε, είσαστε σοβαροί; 18 δικαιολογητικά για ένα μαντρί;
-- Ξέρουμε εμείς, ξέρουμε.
-- Ρε δεν πάτε πουθενά έτσι.
-- Μα άσε με να τα φτιάξω όπως ξέρω εγώ.
-- Κοίτα, εγώ να δώσω τα απαραίτητα να πορεύεσαι κι εσύ θα κάνεις ένα, δύο, τρία...
-- Μα όχι, όχι. Αυτά δεν γίνονται εδώ, επειδή εμείς Παρθενώνες, εσείς βαλανίδια...
-- Είσαι βέβαιος;
-- Ε, παιδιά είμαστε;
-- Καλά, δικό σου κουμάντο είναι άλλωστε, αλλά πρόσεχε.
.......
.......
-- Ε, άνθρωποι είμαστε, λάθη κάνουμε.
-- Ρε, θα σοβαρευτείτε;
-- Ναι, θα είμαι σοβαρός και θα συνεργαστώ όπως πρέπει.
-- Εγώ να συνεχίσω να σου δίνω τα απαραίτητα, αλλά δεν βλέπω να αλλάζει κάτι ριζικό μακροπρόθεσμα.
-- Μα δεν βλέπεις τι γίνεται, ο κόσμος είναι τρελαμένος.
-- Εσύ δεν φταις καθόλου;
-- Μα είπα, μέσα κούπα.
-- Γι' αυτό τα έλεγα εγώ εξαρχής με τα ισοδύναμα.
-- Ναι, αλλά Παρθενώνες, βαλανίδια, Αριστοτέλης, πολιτική...
-- Είσαι βέβαιος;
-- Ε, παιδιά είμαστε;
-- Καλά, δικό σου κουμάντο είναι άλλωστε, αλλά πρόσεχε πολύ.
.......
.......
-- Κομμένα τα ισοδύναμα.
-- Τα έλεγαν κι οι άλλοι.
-- Εμείς δεν έχουμε ανάγκη. Έχουμε Μαραθώνες, Ζάλογγα, αρνιά σε στρατώνες.
-- Αρνιά τι; Καλά, μη μου λες. Πρόγραμμα έχεις;
-- Έχουμε ένα εξαιρετικό που...
-- Το δικό μας ή έχετε ισοδύναμα;
-- Κανένα ισοδύναμο. Ολόδικό μας.
-- Ό,τι πεις. Εσύ ξέρεις. Αλλά χωρίς πρόγραμμα λεφτά δεν έχει.
-- Δεν θέλουμε ούτε τα λεφτά σας ούτε τίποτα.
-- Είσαι βέβαιος;
-- Ε, παιδιά είμαστε;
-- Καλά, δικό σου κουμάντο είναι άλλωστε, αλλά αρχίζω και βαριέμαι.
........
........


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 7, 2015)

Θέλει λίγο φαντασία για να το δει κανείς έτσι. Δεν ξέρω γιατί σού έχει καρφωθεί η ιδέα ότι υπάρχουν κράτη που ενδιαφέρονται για το πόσο σύγχρονο και πολιτισμένο κράτος θα είναι η Ελλάδα. Το μνημόνιο δεν είχε κάποια σχέση με τον εκσυγχρονισμό και γενικά με την καλυτέρευση του κράτους. Αυτά είναι εσωτερικά ζητήματα που δεν αφορούν κανέναν άλλον παρά εμάς. Το μνημόνιο συντάχθηκε για να εξασφαλίσει *πάση θυσία* την αποπληρωμή των χρεών της Ελλάδας προς τους νέους δανειστές της. Και όχι, η εξασφάλιση αυτή δεν απαιτήθηκε γιατί τα υπόλοιπα κράτη φοβούνται την κακή νοοτροπία μας και τα λοιπά, απαιτήθηκε γιατί η Ελλάδα αντιμετωπίζει σοβαρά προβλήματα οικονομικής βιωσιμότητας, με πιο πρόσφατους λόγους το οικονομικό μοντέλο που υφίσταται στην Ελλάδα, την σχέση παραγωγής-εξαγωγών και την βιωσιμότητα του ασφαλιστικού συστήματος. Τα περί νοοτροπίας και τα ρέστα είναι για λαϊκή κατανάλωση. Τα ισοδύναμα μέτρα και ό,τι άλλο επέλεξαν οι ελληνικές κυβερνήσεις την τελευταία πενταετία έγινε δεκτό από την τρόικα, χωρίς "καλά, βαρέθηκα" και "εσύ κάνεις κουμάντο στην χώρα σου". Εάν είχε θεωρηθεί ότι δεν θα οδηγούσαν στους δικούς τους στόχους και δεν θα εξυπηρετούσαν τα δικά τους συμφέροντα, πολύ απλά θα αρνούνταν αυτά τα μέτρα και θα πάγωναν τις εκταμιεύσεις των δόσεων.



* ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο κράτος δεν απειλεί την ύπαρξη του δυτικού πολιτισμού.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2015)

Αυτή η σιγουριά σου ότι τα ξέρεις όλα εσύ σωστά και οι άλλοι κάνουν λάθος ομολογώ ότι με σοκάρει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2015)

Τα είπαμε πριν από καμιά τριανταριά ποστ αυτά, Χέλλε. Η ανούσια επανάληψη και η ανακύκλωση με κάνει να βαριέμαι.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τα είπαμε πριν από καμιά τριανταριά ποστ αυτά, Χέλλε. Η ανούσια επανάληψη και η ανακύκλωση με κάνει να βαριέμαι.


Μα θα σου τα επαναλαμβάνει μέχρι να παραδεχτείς ότι σφάλλεις, προφανώς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 7, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Αυτή η σιγουριά σου ότι τα ξέρεις όλα εσύ σωστά και οι άλλοι κάνουν λάθος ομολογώ ότι με σοκάρει.



Κι εμένα με σοκάρει μερικές φορές ότι έχω πάντα δίκιο. Ε, αν δεν συννενοούμαστε, τουλάχιστον ας κάνουμε λίγο χιούμορ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 7, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τα είπαμε πριν από καμιά τριανταριά ποστ αυτά, Χέλλε. Η ανούσια επανάληψη και η ανακύκλωση *με κάνει να βαριέμαι*.





drsiebenmal said:


> -- Καλά, δικό σου κουμάντο είναι άλλωστε, αλλά *αρχίζω και βαριέμαι.*



Δεν ξέρω τι δεν έγινε αντιληπτό απ' αυτά που έγραψα, αλλά θεωρώ ότι προβάλλεις το δικό σου σκεπτικό στο σκεπτικό των αρχηγών κρατών σε σχέση με το ζήτημα. Μοιάζει να θεωρείς ότι σε μια τέτοια συμφωνία χωράνε συναισθηματισμοί, προσωπικές απόψεις και ενδιαφέρον.




Alexandra said:


> Αυτή η σιγουριά σου ότι τα ξέρεις όλα εσύ σωστά και οι άλλοι κάνουν λάθος ομολογώ ότι με σοκάρει.



Entertain my argument. Βρίσκεις εξωπραγματικό ή άκυρο να σκέφτεται ο εκπρόσωπος κράτους, οργανισμού ή θεσμού τα συμφέροντα που εκπροσωπεί και να πράττει καταπώς ορίζουν αυτά και όχι το θυμικό του και η προσωπική του άποψη για τα ζητήματα στα οποία καλείται να εμπλακεί; Έχουμε μήπως σοβαρές ενδείξεις για το αντίθετο; Υπάρχει κάποια ένδειξη ότι τα μνημόνια είχαν σκοπό την δημιουργία σύγχρονου κράτους και όχι να εξασφαλίσουν την αποπληρωμή των χρεών της Ελλάδας;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν ξέρω τι δεν έγινε αντιληπτό απ' αυτά που έγραψα, αλλά θεωρώ ότι προβάλλεις το δικό σου σκεπτικό στο σκεπτικό των αρχηγών κρατών σε σχέση με το ζήτημα. Μοιάζει να θεωρείς ότι σε μια τέτοια συμφωνία χωράνε συναισθηματισμοί, προσωπικές απόψεις και ενδιαφέρον.


Ωπ! Με τσάκωσες!


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Υπάρχει κάποια ένδειξη ότι τα μνημόνια είχαν σκοπό την δημιουργία σύγχρονου κράτους και όχι να εξασφαλίσουν την αποπληρωμή των χρεών της Ελλάδας;



Εγώ θεωρώ λογικό να θέλουν πίσω τα λεφτά τους αφού δεν τα έδωσαν στο πλαίσιο κάποιου σχεδίου Μάρσαλ (και για άλλους λόγους). Και υποθέτω ότι τα έδωσαν περισσότερο για να μην καταρρεύσει μια χώρα με τη γεωπολιτική σημασία της Ελλάδας, και όχι επειδή έχουν πολλές ελληνικές λέξεις στη γλώσσα τους ή τους αρέσει να διαβάζουν Όμηρο. Δεν σημαίνει αυτό ότι τρελαίνονται να μας χρηματοδοτούν για να δημιουργούμε συνεχώς νέα ελλείμματα. Άρα, σωστά λες, θέλουν να μάθουμε να λειτουργούμε με πλεόνασμα, για να μη δημιουργούμε νέα χρέη και στη χειρότερη περίπτωση να μπορούμε να μετακυλίουμε τα χρέη μας, στην καλύτερη να τα ξεπληρώνουμε. Για τον τρόπο που θα δημιουργήσουμε πλεονάσματα έχουν κάποιες απόψεις, τις οποίες καλούμαστε να εφαρμόσουμε μια και έχουν το πάνω χέρι. Εκεί που έχει κολλήσει η συζήτηση είναι στο ότι εσύ νομίζεις ότι τις εφαρμόσαμε και αποτύχαμε ενώ η άλλη ερμηνεία λέει ότι αποτυγχάνουμε επειδή αρνούμαστε να τις εφαρμόσουμε. Εδώ βρίσκεται η συζήτηση. Ας μην πηγαίνουμε πίσω. Κι ας μην ελπίσουμε ότι μπορούμε να πάμε μπροστά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 7, 2015)

nickel said:


> Εκεί που έχει κολλήσει η συζήτηση είναι στο ότι εσύ νομίζεις ότι τις εφαρμόσαμε και αποτύχαμε ενώ η άλλη ερμηνεία λέει ότι αποτυγχάνουμε επειδή αρνούμαστε να τις εφαρμόσουμε.



Εμμ... δεν ισχύει ουσιαστικά τίποτα απ' τα δυο. Μερικώς ισχύουν και τα δυο, αλλά δεν είναι αυτό η ουσία αυτών που γράφω.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2015)

Συγχωρέστε με αν πικράνω μερικούς, μέρες σαν αυτές, που κάποιοι περιμένουν την Ανάσταση ή την ελπίδα που δεν λέει να έρθει. Σκέφτομαι ότι, ακόμα κι αν τα βρουν στα σημεία οι τεχνοκράτες (κάτι που εξακολουθεί να φαίνεται από εξαιρετικά δύσκολο έως εντελώς απίθανο), πόσο πιθανό είναι αυτή τη στιγμή να φτάσουν οι χώρες της ευρωζώνης σε κάποια συμφωνία «επένδυσης» στη σημερινή κυβέρνηση με βάση τη μετεκλογική εικόνα; Ο Υπουργός Άμυνας έχει το ακαταλόγιστο, απειλώντας με Κούγκι και τζιχαντιστές. Η πρωτεύουσα δίνει την εντύπωση ότι αναρχοκρατείται, τοπικές κοινωνίες βρίσκονται στα χαρακώματα. Η Βουλή στήνει επιτροπές όχι για τη διερεύνηση λαθών που πρέπει να διορθώσουμε αλλά για την αναμόχλευση κομματικών παθών — και παράγει βιντεάκια τύπου Debtocracy για να τις διαφημίσει. Η Πρόεδρος της Βουλής το έχει για κακό να διευθύνει συνεδρίαση στο συναινετικό πνεύμα που επιτάσσουν οι συνθήκες. Ο Υπουργός Παιδείας ξεκινά τη θητεία του εκδηλώνοντας απέχθεια για την αριστεία. Στην αοριστία, αντίθετα, μοιάζουν να ορκίζονται όλοι σχεδόν οι υπουργοί. Αφήνουμε άμα λάχει και κάποιο υπονοούμενο για αλλαγή στρατηγικών προσανατολισμών. (Και BRICια κολλάμε.) Λέμε ότι δεν θα πάρουμε υφεσιακά μέτρα, αδιαφορώντας για την υφεσιακή πορεία ολόκληρου του καραβιού Ελλάς που ταξιδεύει σαν πλοίο-φάντασμα, σαν να μη βρίσκεται κανένας στο τιμόνι. Και σας ρωτάω: αν είχατε λεφτά, θα τα επενδύατε σ’ αυτή τη χώρα με αυτή την κυβέρνηση; Δεν αρκεί να βοηθήσουν οι συνεταίροι για να επανέλθει η ρευστότητα. Πρέπει να εκπέμψουμε και μια εικόνα σοβαρότητας στο πνεύμα που δίνουν οι επενδυτές στην έννοια της σοβαρότητας. Εκτός αν το πλάνο Α και Β ήταν από την αρχή κάποιο ολόδικό μας κρατιστικό μόρφωμα, όπου το ικανότατο ελληνικό δημόσιο θα στήνει μαγικά και μοναχικά τοπία επιχειρηματικής αριστείας στο μέσο ενός κόσμου απόλυτα ανασφαλούς ή και εχθρικού. 

Ζητώ και πάλι συγγνώμη για τα σκληρά λόγια. Ήλπιζα ότι η μετεκλογική κυβέρνηση θα ξεπερνούσε τις κουτές απειλές και υποσχέσεις της προεκλογικής της πορείας. Ήλπιζα, ο αισιόδοξος, ότι θα μπορούσε να φανεί καλύτερη από το τελευταίο εξάμηνο του Σαμαρά ή τις εκτός τόπου και χρόνου προσπάθειες του ΓΑΠ. Έχουμε ανάγκη από αισιόδοξα μηνύματα. Αν έχετε εσείς κάποια, έστω και ένα, σας παρακαλώ να τα καταθέσετε. Ακόμα κι αν δεν έρθει φέτος η Ανάσταση, να ανάψουμε τουλάχιστον ένα κεράκι.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2015)

nickel said:


> Η Βουλή στήνει επιτροπές όχι για τη διερεύνηση λαθών που πρέπει να διορθώσουμε αλλά για την αναμόχλευση κομματικών παθών — και παράγει βιντεάκια τύπου Debtocracy για να τις διαφημίσει.


Δείχνει και ολόκληρο το ντοκιμαντέρ απόψε στις 22:15 για εμπέδωση: http://www.hellenicparliament.gr/Enimerosi/Vouli-Tileorasi/programma?date=2015-04-08


----------



## panadeli (Apr 8, 2015)

Ώρες ώρες νομίζω ότι στους συντρόφους της Αριστεράς αρέσει να αυτοσαρκάζονται. 
Ποιος εγκέφαλος άραγε αποφάσισε να δώσει στην επιτροπή λογιστικού ελέγχου του δημοσίου χρέους το εξόχως οργουελικό όνομα "Επιτροπή _αλήθειας_ δημοσίου χρέους"; Άντε και σε καναδυό μήνες θα έχουμε επιτροπές ειρήνης και επιτροπές αγάπης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 8, 2015)

nickel said:


> Και σας ρωτάω: αν είχατε λεφτά, θα τα επενδύατε σ’ αυτή τη χώρα με αυτή την κυβέρνηση;



Αν είχα λεφτά δεν θα τα επένδυα ποτέ στην Ελλάδα, με καμμία κυβέρνηση και καμμιά Παναγία. Όχι σήμερα αλλά ούτε και πριν 10 χρόνια. Δεν βλέπω πόσο προς το χειρότερο μπορεί να έχει αλλάξει η κατάσταση όσον αφορά την σοβαρότητα της χώρας. Όχι σημαίνει όχι. Ωστόσο σήμερα υπάρχουν πολύ περισσότερα κίνητρα για να επενδύσει κανείς στην Ελλάδα, namely το πολύ χαμηλότερο κόστος ανθρώπινου δυναμικού και η τρομακτική υπερπροσφορά εργασίας. Ο κίνδυνος να καταρρεύσει η χώρα είναι πολύ πιο ορατός σήμερα, αλλά δεν ήταν καθόλου αόρατος καθ' όλη την διάρκεια του 21ου αιώνα, ό,τι κι αν έλεγαν οι οίκοι αξιολόγησης.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 8, 2015)

Βεβαίως, τεράστιο κίνητρο για επενδύσεις στην Ελλάδα είναι και η απόλυτη απέχθεια της παρούσας κυβέρνησης για το μίασμα της ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας. Να έρθουν οι επενδυτές να βάλουν τα λεφτά τους και σε λίγους μήνες ο αγιατολάχ Λαφαζανί να τους τραβήξει το χαλί κάτω απ' τα πόδια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 8, 2015)

Εγώ πάντως τις συνθήκες ίδιες τις βλέπω. Η Ελλάδα είναι χώρα εχθρική προς την ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία. Τι παραπάνω θα κάνει ο Λαφαζάνης; Δήμευση εγκαταστάσεων;


----------



## pidyo (Apr 8, 2015)

nickel said:


> Και σας ρωτάω: αν είχατε λεφτά, θα τα επενδύατε σ’ αυτή τη χώρα με αυτή την κυβέρνηση; Δεν αρκεί να βοηθήσουν οι συνεταίροι για να επανέλθει η ρευστότητα.



Εξαρτάται. Αν είχα απλώς πολλά λεφτά και ήθελα να επενδύσω με την έννοια της πραγματικής παραγωγής, όχι. Αν είχα πάρα πολλά λεφτά και ήθελα να επενδύσω με την έννοια της μελλοντικής πώλησης της επιχείρησής μου σε άλλους, ασφαλώς θα επένδυα. Θα έπαιρνα επιχειρήσεις για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί και θα τις έκανα λίγο πιο λειτουργικές, περιμένοντας να ευοδωθούν τα σχέδια Ντράγκι για πλήρη δημοσιονομική ένωση, ώστε να αρχίσουν οι επενδύσεις εξισορρόπησης των περιοχών της Ηνωμένης Ευρώπης, και να αγοράσουν οι Γερμανοί τις επιχειρήσεις γι' αυτό που εκείνοι θα νομίζουν ότι είναι ένα κομμάτι ψωμί (αλλά εγώ θα έχω βγάλει τρελά κέρδη). Αν είχα πραγματικά πάρα πάρα πάρα πολλά λεφτά, δεν θα έκανα τίποτε, ποντάροντας στην δραχμή. Γιατί να επενδύσω όταν μπορώ απλώς να αγοράσω τη χώρα;


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2015)

Κρίμα που δεν έχεις πολλά λεφτά, γιατί το κομμάτι της εξυγίανσης επιχειρήσεων θα είχε ενδιαφέρον. Και για τον επενδυτή και για τη χώρα. Όχι συνήθως για τους εργαζόμενους, αλλά ας μην τα θέλουμε όλα δικά μας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 9, 2015)

Πάντως και οι ιδιωτικές πρωτοβουλίες στην χώρα έχουν ανάλογο επίπεδο σοβαρότητας. Μάλιστα ο κυριότερος λόγος που η παραγωγικότητα είναι χαμηλότερη του μέσου όρου του ΟΟΣΑ ενώ οι ώρες εργασίας κατ' άτομο πολύ περισσότερες, είναι ότι όλοι οι δείκτες* που αφορούν την παραγωγικότητα των επιχειρηματιών είναι στον πάτο (ο δεύτερος σε σειρά λόγος είναι οι κρατικές υποδομές και η γραφειοκρατία).



* μελλοντικές επενδύσεις, εγκαταστάσεις, οργάνωση, στρατηγικός σχεδιασμός, εξοπλισμός, εκπαίδευση υπαλλήλων, μηχανοργάνωση, κτλ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 9, 2015)

Την επίθεση της Δευτέρας στην Microsoft ανέλαβε μια από τις γνωστές βλακοοργανώσεις, σημειώνοντας: «Η επίθεση στην αιχμή της καπιταλιστικής κυριαρχίας την τεχνοεπιστήμη και τα δολοφονικά της πλοκάμια σημαίνει επίθεση ενάντια στην μηχανοποίηση της ίδιας της ζωής».

Σκρόφα "τεχνοεπιστήμη", ζητάμε επιστροφή στον μεσαίωνα, τώρα!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 10, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Σκρόφα "τεχνοεπιστήμη", ζητάμε επιστροφή στον μεσαίωνα, τώρα!


Τζιχαντιστές ελληνικής κοπής, δυστυχώς.


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Να πούμε και μερικές ειδήσεις που δεν αποκλείεται να αποδειχτούν αισιόδοξες:

"Έστειλα 5.000 υποθέσεις φοροδιαφυγής στα δικαστήρια, από τις οποίες το κράτος θα πρέπει να ανακτήσει 3 δισ. ευρώ ενώ βρίσκονται σε αναμονή άλλες 24.000. Πρόκειται για τζακ-ποτ", δήλωσε ο υπουργός Επικρατείας Π. Νικολούδης σε συνέντευξη του σε βελγική εφημερίδα.
http://www.avgi.gr/article/5458723/...orofugades-ston-eisaggelea-perimenoume-3-dis-


Πολλαπλώς ωφέλιμες για τη χώρα μας, πολιτικά, οικονομικά και κοινωνικά, αποδεικνύονται η επίσκεψη Τσίπρα στη Μόσχα και οι συμμαχίες που συνήψε η κυβερνητική αντιπροσωπεία με τον πρόεδρο Πούτιν και τη ρωσική κυβέρνηση. Βαρύνουσα σημασία αποδίδεται στη συμφωνία για τη δημιουργία "ελληνικού αγωγού" μεταφοράς φυσικού αερίου στην κεντρική Ευρώπη, καθώς αυτή μπορεί να αποφέρει στην ελληνική πλευρά καθαρά κέρδη εκατοντάδων εκατομμυρίων ευρώ ετησίως, να διαμορφώσει άμεσα ευνοϊκές συνθήκες μείωσης της τιμής προμήθειας φυσικού αερίου, να ενισχύσει τις ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις που θα εμπλακούν στην κατασκευή του έργου και να δημιουργήσει 20.000 νέες θέσεις εργασίας.
Ειδικότερα, σε ό,τι αφορά την τιμή του φυσικού αερίου, υπολογίζεται, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, ότι θα μειωθεί κατά 10%-15% άμεσα, μετά τις υπογραφές, οπότε θα μειωθεί αισθητά, πιθανότατα να μηδενιστεί, και η ρήτρα "take or pay", που επιβαρύνει εν τέλει το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο.
http://www.avgi.gr/article/5459432/fthinotero-aerio-kai-20-000-theseis-ergasias


Αισιόδοξος ο Γ. Βαρουφάκης για την επίτευξη συμφωνίας
http://www.kathimerini.gr/810794/ga...g-varoyfakhs-gia-thn-epitey3h-symfwnias-video​
Καλά, αυτό το τελευταίο ας το κρατήσουμε για το τριήμερο τουλάχιστον, που το 'χουμε ανάγκη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2015)

Ας σχολιάσω την πρώτη από αυτές (και απορώ πώς σου ξέφυγε και την χαρακτήρισες αισιόδοξη):

"Έστειλα 5.000 υποθέσεις φοροδιαφυγής στα δικαστήρια, από τις οποίες το κράτος θα πρέπει να ανακτήσει 3 δισ. ευρώ ενώ βρίσκονται σε αναμονή άλλες 24.000. Πρόκειται για τζακ-ποτ", δήλωσε ο υπουργός Επικρατείας Π. Νικολούδης σε συνέντευξη του σε βελγική εφημερίδα.

5.000 υποθέσεις θα δώσουν 3 δισ. ευρώ, δηλαδή *κάθε υπόθεση θα αποφέρει κατά μέσο όρο 600.000 ευρώ*, όσο δηλαδή το απλό τζακπότ του Τζόκερ (τυχαίο; ποιος ξέρει). Είναι ο ίδιος άνθρωπος που κλήθηκε στην κυβέρνηση ως μέγιστος ειδικός για τη δίωξη της φοροδιαφυγής και ανακοίνωσε τις προάλλες στη Βουλή ότι δεν είναι εύκολο να αξιοποιηθούν τα στοιχεία της λίστας Λανγκάρντ επειδή (1, 2, 3... κλπ) αλλά θα το παλέψει.

Και άντε, ας πούμε ότι έκανε τη μαθηματική πράξη. Ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που πιστεύουν πως στη σημερινή Ελλάδα υπάρχουν 5.000 νομικά ή φυσικά πρόσωπα από τα οποία θα μπορέσεις να αποσπάσεις 600.000 ευρώ κατά μέσο όρο με ξεπερνάει περισσότερο και από τη μαθηματική πατάτα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2015)

Τρεις μέρες αισιοδοξίας ζητούσα, και ήρθες αμέσως με τα μαθηματικά σου να μου τις κλέψεις!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2015)

Ε, θα έρθει τώρα ο Χέλλε να μου εξηγήσει γιατί κάνω λάθος... :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 10, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ε, θα έρθει τώρα ο Χέλλε να μου εξηγήσει γιατί κάνω λάθος... :)



Μπα, ετοιμαζόμουν να γράψω το ίδιο πράγμα αλλά είδα ότι το τακτοποίησες ήδη. Μιλάμε για 5000 υποθέσεις πολυεκατομμυριούχων που όλοι δεν πλήρωναν φόρους. Εμμ... what? Δεν ξέρω αν το θυμάσαι, αλλά κάποιες σελίδες πριν είχα πει στο περίπου ότι δεν παίζει να βγάλεις άμεσα πολύ χρήμα, ακόμα κι από μερικές χιλιάδες υποθέσεις χοντρής φοροδιαφυγής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2015)

Σχετικό σχόλιο (από το ΦΒ):



> Τώρα φαντάζομαι 5000 άτομα καθισμένα σε πλαστικές καρέκλες σε μια τεράστια αίθουσα αναμονής έξω από το γραφείο του εισαγγελέα να περιμένουν υπομονετικά τη σειρά τους κρατώντας χαρτάκια προτεραιότητας.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2015)

Από αυτά που είπε η Κριστίν Λαγκάρντ για την Ελλάδα σε συνέντευξη που παραχώρησε στο Public Broadcasting Service:
«Το ασφαλιστικό σύστημα είναι καταδικασμένο να βαρύνει τόσο πολύ την ελληνική οικονομία που δεν θα είναι βιώσιμο. Πρέπει να μεταρρυθμιστεί».
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231399469

Από την άλλη:
Το Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας κινείται, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του Έθνους της Κυριακής, προς την κατεύθυνση να κρίνει αντισυνταγματικές τις περικοπές που επιβλήθηκαν σε συντάξεις μετά το 2012, κάτι που αν επιβεβαιωθεί θα ανοίξει νέα τρύπα 2,8 δισ. ευρώ, ετησίως στα Ταμεία, τα οποία ήδη βρίσκονται σε δεινή οικονομική κατάσταση, και κατ' επέκταση θα δημιουργήσει νέο πονοκέφαλο στην κυβέρνηση εν μέσω των σκληρών διαπραγματεύσεων με τους δανειστές.
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231399461

Θα είναι ίσως μια καλή ιδέα να συμμετέχει και το Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας στις διαπραγματεύσεις με τους εταίρους και δανειστές. Ίσως έτσι τους πείσει ότι το να μας τρέφουν στο διηνεκές δεν είναι μόνο λαϊκή εντολή αλλά και συνταγματική επιταγή.

Καλή αποκαθήλωση!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2015)

Σχετικό: Συντάξεις: Τα νούμερα δεν βγαίνουν


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2015)

Και τώρα...

Καλή Ανάσταση, καλό Πάσχα!


----------



## Costas (Apr 12, 2015)

nickel said:


> Από αυτά που είπε η Κριστίν Λαγκάρντ για την Ελλάδα σε συνέντευξη που παραχώρησε στο Public Broadcasting Service:
> «Το ασφαλιστικό σύστημα είναι καταδικασμένο να βαρύνει τόσο πολύ την ελληνική οικονομία που δεν θα είναι βιώσιμο. Πρέπει να μεταρρυθμιστεί».
> http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231399469


Απροπό, έμαθα πως ακόμα καταβάλλονται συντάξεις σε ανύπαντρες κόρες. Μια γνωστή μου, κόρη τραπεζικού, με δεν ξέρω γω πόσα ενοίκια που εισπράττει, παίρνει και σύνταξη ως ανύπαντρη θυγατέρα, 650 ευρώ, και βγάζει καπνούς που της τη μειώσαν. Αλλά ξέρω και άλλην, πάλι κόρη τραπεζικού, μια χαρά επαγγελματία, που κι αυτή παίρνει σύνταξη. Μια άλλη δε, που ο πατέρας της ήταν στο Ταμείο Νομικών, διαζευγμένη με παιδιά (την κηδεμονία την έχει ο πατέρας), ρώτησε δικηγόρο ο οποίος της είπε ότι δικαιούται και αυτή σύνταξη ανύπαντρης κόρης, και ετοιμάζεται να το "παλέψει" (ελπίζω να μη με ψέξετε που έβαλα το ρήμα σε εισαγωγικά· δεν είναι από τη μόδα της εισαγωγικίτιδας...)


----------



## Costas (Apr 12, 2015)

Πρόκειται για συνέντευξη, όχι για άρθρο έρευνας.

Γ. Βιτάλης: Η «Δωδώνη» είναι η συνταγή πετυχημένης ιδιωτικοποίησης (Καθημερινή)
(...)
Ο λόγος είναι πως ολόκληρες γενιές ανατράφηκαν μέσα στη βολή, την ευκολία, την εξασφάλιση των πόρων από το κράτος, χωρίς την έγνοια της βελτίωσης, της διαρκούς προόδου, της εξέλιξης. Η “Δωδώνη” ήταν πριν από εμάς μια κρατική επιχείρηση με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται».
(...)
Ο κ. Γιάννης Βιτάλης γίνεται ακόμα πιο σαφής αναφερόμενος στο τι προηγήθηκε: «Αντιλαμβάνεστε ότι η “Δωδώνη” ως κρατική επιχείρηση ήταν μια προνομιακή περίπτωση για να μπορούν οι κομματικοί μηχανισμοί να τακτοποιούν ανθρώπους. Επικεφαλής της εταιρείας ήταν συνήθως στελέχη από τον τραπεζικό τομέα που ήξεραν καλύτερα τα χρηματοοικονομικά και λιγότερο την αγορά και τις ανάγκες της. Επίσης είχαν την ευχέρεια της άμεσης χρηματοδότησης με ένα απλό τηλεφώνημα στην τράπεζα μιας και ήταν κρατικές επιχειρήσεις και οι δύο. Στην ουσία δεν υπήρχε εμπορική στρατηγική και συνεργασία με σούπερ μάρκετ. Λειτουργούσε από την επάρκεια και το φιλότιμο των εργαζομένων, αλλά αυτό δεν αρκούσε για να μπορέσει σήμερα να είναι διεθνώς ανταγωνιστική».
(...)


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 13, 2015)

Costas said:


> Απροπό, έμαθα πως ακόμα καταβάλλονται συντάξεις σε ανύπαντρες κόρες. Μια γνωστή μου, κόρη τραπεζικού, με δεν ξέρω γω πόσα ενοίκια που εισπράττει, παίρνει και σύνταξη ως ανύπαντρη θυγατέρα, 650 ευρώ, και βγάζει καπνούς που της τη μειώσαν. Αλλά ξέρω και άλλην, πάλι κόρη τραπεζικού, μια χαρά επαγγελματία, που κι αυτή παίρνει σύνταξη. Μια άλλη δε, που ο πατέρας της ήταν στο Ταμείο Νομικών, διαζευγμένη με παιδιά (την κηδεμονία την έχει ο πατέρας), ρώτησε δικηγόρο ο οποίος της είπε ότι δικαιούται και αυτή σύνταξη ανύπαντρης κόρης, και ετοιμάζεται να το "παλέψει" (ελπίζω να μη με ψέξετε που έβαλα το ρήμα σε εισαγωγικά· δεν είναι από τη μόδα της εισαγωγικίτιδας...)



Ακόμα καταβάλλονται και θα συνεχίσουν να καταβάλλονται, αλλά απ' όσο ξέρω καταργήθηκε η εφαρμογή για νέες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## Costas (Apr 13, 2015)

Ε ναι, μη θίγουμε και "ώριμα" συνταξιοδοτικά δικαιώματα...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2015)

Μια γνωστή μου που είναι εγκατεστημένη στην Αμερική εδώ και 35 χρόνια σκέφτηκε να πάρει εικονικό διαζύγιο από τον άντρα της και να έρθει να διεκδικήσει τη σύνταξη του τραπεζικού πατέρα της. Επειδή ρώτησε πρώτα τη γνώμη μου, την απέτρεψα. Δεν ξέρω αν θα της την έδιναν, αλλά δεν το αποκλείω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 13, 2015)

Costas said:


> Ε ναι, μη θίγουμε και "ώριμα" συνταξιοδοτικά δικαιώματα...



Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό έχει να κάνει με το ότι θα ήταν αναδρομική εφαρμογή της κατάργησης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 13, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Μια γνωστή μου που είναι εγκατεστημένη στην Αμερική εδώ και 35 χρόνια σκέφτηκε να πάρει εικονικό διαζύγιο από τον άντρα της και να έρθει να διεκδικήσει τη σύνταξη του τραπεζικού πατέρα της. Επειδή ρώτησε πρώτα τη γνώμη μου, την απέτρεψα. Δεν ξέρω αν θα της την έδιναν, αλλά δεν το αποκλείω.



Το μέτρο ίσχυε για ανύπαντρες, όχι για χωρισμένες. Αν χάσεις το δικαίωμα μια φορά, δεν επιστρέφει. Εξάλλου θα πρέπει να διεκδικήσεις το δικαίωμα με τον θάνατο του προσώπου. Δεν φαίνεται απ' αυτό που γράφεις αν ο πατέρας της πέθανε τώρα ή έχει χρόνια, πάντως δεν γίνεται να το διεκδικήσεις χρόνια μετά. Αν παντρευτείς συμβαίνει το ίδιο πράγμα: το ταμείο παραγράφει το δικαίωμα σύνταξης εφόσον δεν υπάρχει νόμιμος διεκδικητής. Το αυτό ισχύει και για τον/την σύζυγο που παντρεύτηκε μετά τον θάνατο του/της πρώην συζύγου. Για τα παραπάνω είμαι 99% βέβαιος και τα ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι κάνεις λάθος για τις χωρισμένες. Ξέρω κι άλλες που ξαναπήραν τη σύνταξη του πατέρα τους όταν χώρισαν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 13, 2015)

Πώς έγινε αυτό; Δεν διαγράφηκε η σύνταξη; Κρατάει το ταμείο αρχείο με όλες τις συντάξεις που μπορεί κάποτε να διεκδικηθούν;
Μήπως πρόκειται για ήδη διαζευγμένες γυναίκες;


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2015)

Φανταστείτε ένα σενάριο σαν το παρακάτω, μόνο πιο επιστημονικό. 

Να κάνανε, λέει, μια νέα αναλογιστική μελέτη. Που θα άρχιζε με τη ρεαλιστική σκέψη «τόσα μπορεί τώρα να πληρώνει το κράτος για συντάξεις — και θα γίνει πρόβλεψη ποιοι θα δουν καλύτερες συντάξεις αν του χρόνου, του παραχρόνου, μπορέσει το κράτος να πληρώσει περισσότερα».

Στη συνέχεια, θα φτιάξουν έναν πανέξυπνο αλγόριθμο που θα μετράει πόσα λεφτά έχεις πληρώσει αλλά και πόσα άλλα έσοδα έχεις τώρα από εργασία ή περιουσία και θα σου αποδίδει ένα δίκαιο ποσό με το οποίο θα μπορείς να πορευτείς χωρίς να ντρέπεσαι καθημερινά. Κάπως έτσι, οι συντάξεις της ξεφτίλας θα γίνουν πιο αξιοπρεπείς, τα ρετιρέ θα πέσουν και το σύνολο δεν θα εξαρθρώνει την υπόλοιπη οικονομία. 

Πω πω, για μια στιγμή νόμισα πως είχαμε αριστερή κυβέρνηση. Μετά ξύπνησα.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Κρατάει το ταμείο αρχείο με όλες τις συντάξεις που μπορεί κάποτε να διεκδικηθούν;


Τι ερώτηση είναι αυτή; Όταν διεκδικείς μια σύνταξη, είτε είναι καινούργια είτε παλιά που είχε διακοπεί και ζητάς να ξεκινήσει πάλι, κάνεις την αίτηση με τα δικαιολογητικά που έχεις και αυτοί τα ελέγχουν και σου τη δίνουν ή όχι. Δεν ξέρω τι αρχεία τηρούν το Δημόσιο και οι τράπεζες, αλλά υποθέτω ότι τηρούν φάκελο κάθε υπαλλήλου και συνταξιούχου. Η μόνη περίπτωση να μην υπάρχει τέτοιος φάκελος είναι να έχει καταστραφεί από εξωτερικές αιτίες, αλλά και πάλι μπορούν να βασιστούν στα δικαιολογητικά που φέρνεις εσύ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 13, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Τι ερώτηση είναι αυτή; Όταν διεκδικείς μια σύνταξη, είτε είναι καινούργια είτε παλιά που είχε διακοπεί και ζητάς να ξεκινήσει πάλι, κάνεις την αίτηση με τα δικαιολογητικά που έχεις και αυτοί τα ελέγχουν και σου τη δίνουν ή όχι. Δεν ξέρω τι αρχεία τηρούν το Δημόσιο και οι τράπεζες, αλλά υποθέτω ότι τηρούν φάκελο κάθε υπαλλήλου και συνταξιούχου. Η μόνη περίπτωση να μην υπάρχει τέτοιος φάκελος είναι να έχει καταστραφεί από εξωτερικές αιτίες, αλλά και πάλι μπορούν να βασιστούν στα δικαιολογητικά που φέρνεις εσύ.



Δεν εννοώ αυτό, εννοώ ότι το φυσιολογικό είναι να υπάρχει προθεσμία για την διεκδίκηση. Δεν μπορεί μια σύνταξη να εκκρεμεί για πάντα. Αυτό δεν είναι λογικό.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 13, 2015)

Αν υπάρχει νόμος ότι μόλις διαζευχθεί μια κυρία έχει δικαίωμα να ζητήσει τη σύνταξη του πατέρα της, δεν υπάρχει "εκκρεμότητα". Είναι νέα αίτηση.


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2015)

...
Περί συντάξεων αγάμων θυγατέρων και συζύγων τεθνεώτων δημοσίων κ.ά. υπαλλήλων (8 γενικές στη σειρά, πετάω σήμερα!), υπάρχει ένα φόρουμ που το λένε Λεξιλογία :

Ισότητα-λάστιχο των δύο φύλων (28-5-2010): #3 - #9.

Τα της κρίσης (ό,τι περνάει από την κρησάρα μας) (3-9-2012): #1922 - #1925, #1928 - #1932, #1951, #1956.

Να τα σουμάρουμε σε νέο νήμα ή να κάτσω στ' αβγά μου τα σπασμένα, στη σύνταξη που δεν με περιμένει; 
One more pie in the sky. Πέσε, πίτα, να σε φάω.




Zazula said:


> Έχω την αίσθηση ότι το *pie in the sky* ταιριάζει και με τους ακόλουθους στίχους από την _Μπαλάντα του κυρ-Μέντιου_:
> 
> -Δε βαστάω! Θα πέσω κάπου!
> -Ντράπου! Τους προγόνους ντράπου!
> ...


----------



## Costas (Apr 14, 2015)

Σίγουρα, αλλά και για την Ελλάδα του 2015 υπήρχε ένα φόρουμ που το λένε Λεξιλογία, με μύρια όσα νήματα. Οπότε εδώ κάνουμε σούμα των ασυνεχειών και των συνεχειών. Εκτός κι αν ακούσατε τίποτα εσείς για αλλαγές. Γιατί το να είναι η άλλη κάποιας ηλικίας και να της πεις "ξέχνα πώς ζούσες ως τώρα, κομμένη η σύνταξη" είναι...σκληρό (βέβαια σκληρό είναι και για όλους όσους έχασαν τη δουλειά τους στην ίδια ηλικία και τους λείπουν κάποια ένσημα για σύνταξη...) Αλλά το να ακούω για γυναίκες που σκέφτονται να υποβάλουν τώρα αίτημα για σύνταξη αυτού του είδους, ακόμα και για εικονικά διαζύγια, ε, μου κάνει κάτι σε εμετό, και αναρωτιέμαι σε τι άλλαξε η Ελλάδα το 2015, αν τέτοια...πρότζεκτ έχουν πιθανότητες επιτυχίας, όπως π.χ. ισχυρίστηκε ο δικηγόρος της μιας. Εξ ου και η συμπερίληψη σε αυτό το νήμα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2015)

...
Μα δεν ήταν ούτε αντίρρηση ούτε παρατήρηση το ποστ μου, Κώστα. Ανακεφαλαίωση ήταν, για να βοηθήσει στη σούμα. 
Έχω αναλάβει καθήκοντα λεξιστορικού, με άδεια από τη σημαία· όχι λεξισπαστικού, ελπίζω. 
Άσε που ήθελα να γράψω και το σλόγκαν.


----------



## Costas (Apr 14, 2015)

Μα δεν το πήρα αρνητικά, daeman. Απλά, κουβέντα να γίνεται σε σχέση με την αναγκαιότητα αυτού του νήματος, για την οποία είχα εξαρχής αντιρρήσεις και είχα κάνει σχετική παρατήρηση στην αρχή.


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2015)

Φταίω εγώ, που έχω την τάση να γίνομαι νηματοσπαστικός.


----------



## Costas (Apr 14, 2015)

Χαλάλι σου!


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 14, 2015)

Further and further away,
I drift adrift the drifting plane;
the lifting from the shores and bay,
across the courtless county.

Not basked I ask and cry and die;
no answers answered once afar;
so far I go to land of lie,
about the fields of deities.

Nor do anywhere I reach
nor any sunny I see beach;
don't preach nor teach me what is true,
for that I know now very well;
I've hid it in the deep, deep well.

Bumpy roads and signs destroyed,
I wonder if right was mister Freud,
when speaking of ill-fated demons.

Do speak of our inflated egos,
my last trip to Portland here goes,
to toss the sportless bounty.


*Παρασκευή 07 Οκτωβρίου του 2011*


----------



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2015)

Μέχρι τώρα οι αναφορές μου στον Καμμένο συνοδευόταν απ' τον χαρακτηρισμό «ημιπαράφρων». Αφήστε το, σκέτο «παράφρων» από 'δώ και πέρα: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...=a.61175758829.68466.823843829&type=1&fref=nf


----------



## Costas (Apr 15, 2015)

Τοξικό το μίγμα συριζανέλ.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Apr 15, 2015)

Τι είναι αυτό; Πάτσισμα για την ισλαμική τελετή μέσα στην Αγια-Σοφιά;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 15, 2015)

Προσωπικά σκασίλα μου για τις περιφορές, αλλά στην σελίδα της μητρόπολης Ξάνθης γράφει ότι στην περιφορά παρευρέθηκαν "Διοικητές, Αξιωματικοί και Οπλίτες από τις Στρατιωτικές Μονάδες της περιοχής, άνδρες του Αστυνομικού Τμήματος Εχίνου, προσωπικό του ΚΥ Εχίνου, στους οποίους προστέθηκαν και 55-60 άτομα, που προσήλθαν από την Ξάνθη". Δικαίωμα του καθενός είναι να ασκεί τις θρησκευτικές του πρακτικές, εφόσον αυτές δεν ενοχλούν με άμεσο τρόπο τους υπόλοιπους πολίτες (π.χ. κάνοντας φασαρία, κλείνοντας δρόμους, τελώντας παρανομίες, κτλ). Γιατί να ενοχλήσει τους μουσουλμάνους της περιοχής; Προσβάλλει η περιφορά του επιταφίου τις θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις των μουσουλμάνων;


----------



## SBE (Apr 16, 2015)

Κι εγώ δε βλέπω τίποτα περίεργο, από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει στον Εχίνο εκκλησία ΧΟ, λογικό είναι να γίνονται εκεί όλες οι τελετές, λιτανείες, περιφορές κλπ. Άλλωστε όταν ήμουνα φοιτήτρια στην Ξάνθη πέθανε ο μεγαλο-ιμάμης της περιοχής και το επόμενο 24ωρο η κεντρική πλατεία της πόλης είχε γεμίσει μουσουλμάνους (μόνο άντρες), στραμμένους στη Μέκκα και ακίνητους. Δεν έχω ιδέα γιατί. Αλλά κανένας δεν τους ενόχλησε.


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2015)

Καλημέρα.

Αυτό που φοβάμαι περισσότερο (τρόπος του λέγειν — απλώς ξύπνησα με αυτή τη σκέψη) είναι ότι από όλα τα σενάρια που βλέπω να διακινούνται (διορθώστε με όμως αν μου ξέφυγε κάποιο — δεν τα βλέπω δα όλα!) κανένας δεν φαίνεται να διακινεί σενάριο με πολιτική λύση* παρόμοια με αυτήν που φαίνεται να επιδιώκει η κυβέρνησή μας. Ακούω κάποια υπεραισιόδοξα μέλη της κυβέρνησης να καταθέτουν τη βεβαιότητά τους ότι θα υπερισχύσει η πολιτική λύση. Μήπως όμως ούτε αυτοί δεν την πιστεύουν; (Πόσος βολονταρισμός πια να έχει κάψει τον εγκέφαλό τους;) Ειλικρινά δεν θέλω να σκεφτώ ότι μπορεί να επιδιώκουν το σενάριο που ακολουθεί την αποτυχία της πολιτικής λύσης.





* Πολιτική λύση είναι η λύση που στηρίζεται στη γεωπολιτική μας θέση (η Δύση δεν θέλει χώρα με τη στρατηγική μας σημασία να καταρρεύσει) και στις ευρύτερες επιπτώσεις μιας χρεοκοπίας της Ελλάδας ή εξόδου της από το ευρώ. Οι μεταρρυθμίσεις της κυβέρνησης είναι προσχηματικές και γίνονται πιστευτές μόνο σε μέρος του εκλογικού της ακροατηρίου. Κανένας από τους τεχνοκράτες ή τα κοινοβούλια των δανειστών δεν θα θέλουν να πιστέψουν τους αριθμούς που συνοδεύουν τα μέτρα που υποσχόμαστε να λάβουμε. Έτσι, αυτό που θέλουμε να επιβάλουμε είναι να κάνουν ότι πιστεύουν το δικό μας σενάριο και να μας στηρίζουν οικονομικά μέχρι να λειτουργήσει το δικό μας μεταρρυθμιστικό σχέδιο, όποτε κι αν αυτό φέρει την ισορροπία στον προϋπολογισμό και την πολυπόθητη έξοδο στις αγορές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2015)

Εναλλακτική πολιτική λύση:

Το υπουργείο Εσωτερικών συμφώνησε διακανονισμό για την αποπληρωμή χρεών σε 2.101 χρόνια.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 16, 2015)

nickel said:


> κανένας δεν φαίνεται να διακινεί σενάριο με πολιτική λύση* παρόμοια με αυτήν που φαίνεται να επιδιώκει η κυβέρνησή μας





nickel said:


> * Πολιτική λύση είναι η λύση που στηρίζεται στη γεωπολιτική μας θέση (η Δύση δεν θέλει χώρα με τη στρατηγική μας σημασία να καταρρεύσει) και στις ευρύτερες επιπτώσεις μιας χρεοκοπίας της Ελλάδας ή εξόδου της από το ευρώ.



Διαφωνούμε ριζικά επειδή διαφωνούμε στον ορισμό της πολιτικής λύσης. Πολιτική λύση δεν σημαίνει μόνο λύση που σέβεται τον γεωστρατηγικό ρόλο της Ελλάδας. Όποια λύση και αν βρεθεί (από τον συνήθη ευρωπαϊκό συμβιβασμό μέχρι την προσωρινή πτώχευση ή και το βελούδινο ή ακάνθινο διαζύγιο) θα είναι εξ ορισμού πολιτική. Δεν πρόκειται για ένα πρόβλημα του τύπου τρεις το λάδι τρεις το ξίδι. Δεν θα σωθεί η οικονομία της χώρας ούτε θα εξασφαλιστεί η αποπληρωμή των δόσεων αν μειώσουμε κι άλλο τις συντάξεις. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι οικονομικό και τεχνοκρατικό: το οικονομικό αντίκρισμα της «διάσωσης» της Ελλάδας είναι τελείως αμελητέο, ιδίως στη συγκεκριμένη συγκυρία. Για την ακρίβεια είναι ένα πολύ μικρό κλάσμα του ποσού που θα κοστίσει στην ευρωζώνη ένα ελληνικό ατύχημα (ένα κόστος που είναι ούτως ή άλλως δύσκολο να υπολογιστεί εκ των προτέρων). Μια αναπροσαρμογή των δόσεων αποπληρωμής, ή τα στραβά μάτια ώστε να δοθούν οι τελευταίες δόσεις και να αποπληρωθούν χωρίς πρόβλημα οι δικές μας δόσεις του 2015 αντιστοιχούν σε ψίχουλα, ειδικά τον καιρό της ποσοτικής χαλάρωσης. 

Πολιτική λοιπόν (τουλάχιστον όσο πολιτική είναι και η επιλογή του στυλώματος των ποδιών μέχρις εσχάτων που ακολουθεί η ελληνική κυβέρνηση) είναι η επιλογή και της πλευράς των εταίρων μας να επιλέγουν, έστω σε επίπεδο ρητορικής προς το παρόν, τη λογική της μη λύσης μέχρι να συμμορφωθούμε 100% στις προσυμφωνημένες επιλογές λιτότητας. Και είναι μια κατανοητή πολιτική επιλογή: διάφοροι κύκλοι στην ΕΕ προωθούν την πλήρη δημοσιονομική ένωση, οι Γερμανοί αναγνωρίζουν ότι δεν μπορούν να αντιστέκονται επί μακρόν στην οικονομικά και πολιτικά αναγκαία αυτή λύση και θα ζητήσουν ως αντάλλαγμα ακόμη αυστηρότερη δημοσιονομική αυστηρότητα. Σε ένα τέτοιο πλαίσιο, καθίσταται τέτοιας υπαρξιακής σημασίας για τους ευρωπαϊκούς μηχανισμούς η πάση θυσία συμμόρφωση προς τας υποδείξεις, που είναι διατεθειμένοι να διακινδεύσουν να πυροβολήσουμε εμείς το στομάχι μας κι εκείνοι το πόδι τους. 

Οπότε εγώ θα αντέστρεφα τους όρους. Θεωρώ ότι κύριο στρατηγικό σφάλμα της κυβέρνησης δεν ήταν ότι επιδίωξε μια «πολιτική λύση», όπως έχει φαγωθεί να λέει, αλλά ακριβώς ότι δεν είχε επαρκώς κατανοήσει πόσο πολιτική θα ήταν ούτως ή άλλως η όποια λύση, και έμεινε, σε πρώτο χρόνο, σε οικονομικά επιχειρήματα σε ένα εξαιρετικά πολιτικοποιημένο (παρά την τεχνοκρατική επίφαση) περιβάλλον. 

Όλα τα άλλα, η λογική «τα ζώα μου αργά», οι ψωροπερηφάνειες με το πώς θα ονομαστεί η τρόικα, οι εκθέσεις ιδεών, η άρνηση να παράσχουμε δεδομένα και να κοστολογήσουμε με επάρκεια, είναι τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες, που είναι εύκολο και θεμιτό να στηλιτεύουμε επειδή τις βλέπουμε μπροστά μας, αλλά δεν καθορίζουν τις εξελίξεις. Τις εξελίξεις τις καθορίζει το ευρύτερο πολιτικό διακύβευμα και η ανυπαρξία σοβαρών στρατηγικών εναλλακτικών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2015)

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι τα τέσσερα κρίσιμα πολιτικά θέματα (οι «κόκκινες γραμμές») είναι πια:

Το «συνταξιοδοτικό»
Το «μισθοδοτικό»
Οι ομαδικές απολύσεις
και 
Οι ιδιωτικοποιήσεις

Για την απελευθέρωση επαγγελμάτων δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχουν ισχυρές ενστάσεις (άλλωστε, οι περισσότεροι τομείς εκεί δεν φαίνεται να αποτελούν προνομιακό κοινό της παρούσας πλειοψηφίας).

Χρησιμοποίησα εισαγωγικά στις δύο περιπτώσεις όπου άλλα φέρονται να μας ζητούν οι μεν (κατ' εκείνους) και άλλα κατά τους δικούς μας.

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι επί πέντε χρόνια κανείς δεν μας έχει ζητήσει να πετσοκόψουμε τις συντάξεις των φτωχών (όπως γίνεται με κάθε οριζόντια μείωση) αλλά το συνολικό ποσό με το οποίο επιδοτεί το δημόσιο τις συντάξεις (με άλλα λόγια, αυτό που έλεγε ο Σπράος το 1998 και ήθελε να κάνει ο Γιαννίτσης από το 2000). Προφανώς αυτό μπορεί να γίνει με διάφορους τρόπους (πολύ μεγαλύτερες μειώσεις στις ψηλότερες συντάξεις, κατάργηση ή μειωμένη απόδοση των πρόωρων συνταξιοδοτήσεων κ.λπ.). Ούτε μας λέει κανείς να πετσοκόβουμε γιατρούς και δικαστές· μια έλλογη αναδιοργάνωση πολλών δημοσίων τομέων (π.χ. στα επίπεδα μιας πιο ολιγάνθρωπης δημόσιας διοίκησης σε συνδυασμό με κατάργηση πολλών γραφειοκρατικών διαδικασιών με χρήση της πληροφορικής) θα μπορούσε να οδηγήσει σε συνολική μείωση προσωπικού πολλών μονάδων (και ναι, κατανοώ απόλυτα ότι αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει απολύσεις -- αυτό που συμβαίνει κατά κόρο εδώ και πέντε χρόνια με τους μη προνομιούχους Έλληνες του ιδιωτικού τομέα -- και ότι για να γίνουν σωστά απολύσεις χρειάζεται αξιολόγηση με αντικειμενικό τρόπο, που κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να τον ανακαλύψουμε κι εμείς).

Για το θέμα των ομαδικών απολύσεων (στις ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις) ειλικρινά δεν γνωρίζω τα πραγματικά στοιχεία σε βάθος για να τοποθετηθώ με απόλυτη βεβαιότητα. Κατανοώ το θεωρητικό του θέματος (ενδεχόμενο κατάχρησης από την εργοδοσία) και τον θεωρητικό του αντίλογο (ευνοεί τη μεγαλύτερη κινητικότητα εργαζομένων και επιχειρηματικών κεφαλαίων). Έχω την αίσθηση πάντως ότι οι παρανομίες και παρατυπίες είναι προτιμότερο να αντιμετωπίζονται ad hoc και αποτελεσματικά, παρά με προφυλακτικά ισοπεδωτικά μέτρα. Επίσης, αν κρίνω από την εξέλιξη π.χ. της Χαλυβουργικής και τα λοιπά εργασιακά (ημιαπασχόληση, ατομικά συμφωνητικά κλπ), δεν ξέρω πια πόσες επιχειρήσεις μπορεί να αφορά το μέτρο.

Τέλος, για τις ιδιωτικοποιήσεις, η αίσθησή μου είναι ότι αρκεί να διατυπώνονται διαφανείς προδιαγραφές από μια ειδική επιτροπή της Βουλής (ενισχυμένη και από ειδικούς επιστήμονες) και να γίνονται όλες οι διαδικασίες δημόσια ώστε να είναι αποδεκτά τα αποτελέσματα από την κοινωνία. Στο κάτω κάτω, κανείς δεν απαγορεύει σε οποιονδήποτε διαγωνισμό τον ορισμό κατώτερου αποδεκτού τιμήματος και την απαγόρευση μη τήρησης συγκεκριμένων ελάχιστων προδιαγραφών.

Συνεπώς, αυτά που μας ζητούν προκειμένου να είμαστε πιο παραγωγικοί και ανταγωνιστικοί δεν μου φαίνονται και τόσο υπερβολικά -- ιδίως όταν κλείνουμε συμφωνίες 500 εκατ. για ιπτάμενα σαράβαλα (που επειδή θα επισκευαστούν σε κάποια κρατική βιομηχανία που αλλιώς δεν θα είχε αντικείμενο εργασίας ως μη ανταγωνιστική διεθνώς θα κοστίσουν τελικά πολύ περισσότερο) και δίνουμε για την ανθρωπιστική κρίση 200 εκ., αφού προηγουμένως ξηλώσουμε το σύστημα του ελάχιστου εγγυημένου εισοδήματος (αντί να το ενισχύσουμε και να βελτιώσουμε τα όποια αρνητικά του).


----------



## pidyo (Apr 16, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι τα τέσσερα κρίσιμα πολιτικά θέματα (οι «κόκκινες γραμμές») είναι πια:
> 
> Το «συνταξιοδοτικό»
> Το «μισθοδοτικό»
> ...



Επισήμως δεν υπάρχει μισθοδοτικό, η τέταρτη κόκκινη γραμμή είναι το ΦΠΑ (στο οποίο όμως έχει προαναγγελθεί υπαναχώρηση, οπότε ας την πούμε ροζ γραμμή).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2015)

Α, ναι; Λάθος μου και ευχαριστώ Πιδύε. 

Μάλιστα: ο μειωμένος ΦΠΑ στη Μύκονο και στη Φολέγανδρο παρέα. Αντί να μαζεύουμε το παραπάνω εκεί που υπάρχει δυνατότητα και να έχουμε έναν στιβαρό μηχανισμό ελάχιστου εισοδήματος για να στρέφουμε δημόσια έσοδα εκεί που χρειάζονται (και μπορεί να είναι και τίποτε χωριά στην Ήπειρο ή τη Θράκη ή φτωχογειτονιές στις μεγάλες πόλεις)...


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2015)

@pidyo (#815):

Στη δημοσιογραφική γλώσσα των ημερών, πολιτική λύση ονομάζεται η λύση που θα αγνοήσει τα μαθηματικά των λογιστών-τεχνοκρατών και τα ψιλά γράμματα των διακρατικών συμφωνιών (μνημονίων) και θα αφουγκραστεί τις ανησυχίες διάφορων παραγόντων της διεθνούς σκηνής (όπως του λεγόμενου «Αμερικανικού παράγοντα») ή τη λογική ευρύτερων στρατηγικών, πολιτικών, κοινωνικών ή οικονομικών σκοπιμοτήτων σε βάρος των στενότερων. 

Βεβαίως και η εμμονή στη δημοσιονομική ισορροπία και, στη δική μας περίπτωση, στη λιτότητα, είναι _πολιτική_ επιλογή, ιδίως όταν η συζήτηση των τεχνοκρατικών λεπτομερειών αποτρέπει τη συζήτηση για τα πολύ πιο σημαντικά μεγέθη της Ευρώπης (δηλαδή, παίζουμε με τον ΦΠΑ στα νησιά μας όταν τα προβλήματα της Ευρώπης αφορούν πιο σοβαρές ανισορροπίες και έλλειψη ανταγωνιστικότητας και απειλές ελλειμμάτων σε μεγάλες χώρες).

Όμως το πρόβλημα το είδα πολύ στενά, γι’ αυτό δεν ήθελα να προβληματιστώ με την ορολογία. Προσπαθώ να κάνω πρόβλεψη για το πού θα καταλήξει αυτή η διελκυστίνδα και ξαφνικά συνειδητοποίησα ότι έχω ακούσει του κόσμου τα σενάρια και κάθε μέρα ακούω και κάποιο καινούργιο, αλλά το μόνο που δεν έχω ακούσει να επικρατεί είναι το σενάριο που θέλει η κυβέρνησή μας — είτε το πούμε «πολιτική λύση» είτε το πούμε «όνειρο απατηλό».


----------



## pidyo (Apr 16, 2015)

nickel said:


> Προσπαθώ να κάνω πρόβλεψη για το πού θα καταλήξει αυτή η διελκυστίνδα και ξαφνικά συνειδητοποίησα ότι έχω ακούσει του κόσμου τα σενάρια και κάθε μέρα ακούω και κάποιο καινούργιο, αλλά το μόνο που δεν έχω ακούσει να επικρατεί είναι το σενάριο που θέλει η κυβέρνησή μας — είτε το πούμε «πολιτική λύση» είτε το πούμε «όνειρο απατηλό».



Από παχιές δηλώσεις (εκατέρωθεν) γκώσαμε, για να είμαι στο χοληστερινούχο πνεύμα των ημερών, οπότε δεν δίνω τόση σημασία στην όξυνση των δηλώσεων. Χτες ο Σόιμπλε έλεγε περίπου «να φύγετε κύριε, να πάτε αλλού» σήμερα άλλαξε σαφώς τροπάρι. Χτες ο Τσίπρας επανέλαβε τις τέσσερις κόκκινες γραμμές, αλλά αν τις δούμε λίγο πιο προσεκτικά αυτές τις ρημάδες τις γραμμές, οι περισσότερες χάνουν λίγο το χρώμα τους, επαναλαμβάνω. Η εξίσωση του ΦΠΑ στα νησιά έχει προαναγγελθεί. Στο ασφαλιστικό έχει ρητά εξαγγελθεί ότι θα κοπούν οι πρόωρες συντάξεις σε ΔΕΚΟ και τράπεζες (ούτως ή άλλως σκανδαλώδεις). Στις ιδιωτικοποιήσεις, πέρα από τα παχιά λόγια, έχει υπάρξει ρητή δέσμευση ότι όλες όσες έχουν ήδη δρομολογηθεί (συμπεριλαμβανομένων των αεροδρομίων -γερμανικό consortium θυμίζω- και του Ελληνικού που είναι και αυτές με το μεγαλύτερο οικονομικό αντίκρισμα) θα γίνουν κανονικά και στις άλλες θα επιδιωχθεί το μοντέλο των ΣΔΙΤ. Κι απομένουν τα εργασιακά, με την επαναφορά των συλλογικών συμβάσεων και την αύξηση του κατώτατου μισθού να προαναγγέλλεται για ένα μέλλον που μπορεί κάλλιστα να περιγραφεί με δημιουργική ασάφεια. 

Οπότε, πίσω από τις γραμμές, το πρόβλημα, η πραγματική κόκκινη γραμμή, παραμένει το γεγονός ότι οι δυο πλευρές έχουν διαμετρικά αντίθετες πολιτικές (με τη στενή και λίγο κοντόθωρη έννοια) ανάγκες. Οι εταίροι έχουν την ανάγκη να μη φανεί ότι υπάρχει δίοδος διαφυγής από τη συμφωνημένη λιτότητα, η κυβέρνηση έχει την ανάγκη να μη φανεί ότι υποχώρησε τελείως άτακτα. Η διάσταση των αναγκών εξηγεί, κατά τη γνώμη μου, τη δραματική καθυστέρηση της λύσης, όσο υπάρχει έστω και ψίχουλο ταμειακών διαθέσιμων. Ως συνήθως στα chicken games, στο τέλος θα υποχωρήσει περισσότερο η πλευρά που φοβάται περισσότερο. Ψυλλιάζομαι ότι αυτή είναι η δική μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 18, 2015)

*Δ. Στρατούλης: Δεν θα κάνουμε τις μεταρρυθμίσεις που θέλουν Ομπάμα και Μέρκελ*

Για «ομοβροντία πιέσεων και εκβιασμών από τους δανειστές» έκανε λόγο ο αναπληρωτής υπουργός Κοινωνικών Ασφαλίσεων, Δημήτρης Στρατούλης μιλώντας στον ΣΚΑΪ, ξεκαθαρίζοντας πάντως πως η κυβέρνηση δεν θα προχωρήσει στις μεταρρυθμίσεις που θέλουν οι δανειστές, αλλά σε αυτές που θέλει ο ελληνικός λαός.
«Δεν θα κάνουμε εμείς τις μεταρρυθμίσεις που θέλουν ο Ομπάμα και η Μέρκελ, θα κάνουμε αυτές που θέλει ο ελληνικός λαός» δήλωσε, προσθέτοντας: «Αποτελούν Σινικά Τείχη απροσπέλαστα οι τέσσερις κόκκινες γραμμές που έχουμε θέσει».
Ο αναπληρωτής υπουργός Κοινωνικών Ασφαλίσεων τόνισε ότι η ελληνική πλευρά έχει τα δικά της διαπραγματευτικά εργαλεία και ότι «ένα από αυτά είναι η γεωπολιτική μας θέση».
Τάχθηκε επίσης κατά νέων εκλογών ή δημοψηφίσματος, ενώ επιβεβαίωσε ότι μελετάται το ενδεχόμενο να μπουν τέλη για την ενίσχυση του ασφαλιστικού. Αυτά - όπως εξήγησε - δεν θα είναι σε τραπεζικές συναλλαγές.
Ο ίδιος χαρακτήρισε «βλακείες» δημοσιεύματα για πληρωμή μισθών και συντάξεων με ομόλογα (IOU), καθώς -όπως διαβεβαίωσε- οι μισθοί και οι συντάξεις θα πληρωθούν κανονικά «και ο λαός δεν θα μείνει ξεκρέμαστος».
Πηγή: ΑΜΠΕ

Για το ποιες είναι οι _τέσσερις κόκκινες γραμμές_ βλ. στα αμέσως προηγούμενα (816, 817).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> «οι μισθοί και οι συντάξεις θα πληρωθούν κανονικά και ο λαός δεν θα μείνει ξεκρέμαστος».


_Λαός_ δεν είναι μόνον οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι κι οι συνταξιούχοι, κύριε Στρατούλη, _λαός _είναι και οι επαγγελματίες, επιτηδευματίες κι επιχειρηματίες· κι αυτοί είναι που, όταν μένουν ξεκρέμαστοι, πάει φούντο όλο το υπόλοιπο οικοδόμημα.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 18, 2015)

Μα ναι. Γιατί αυτές τις ημέρες ακούμε «μισθούς [ενν. του δημοσίου] και συντάξεις», «μισθούς και συντάξεις» ad nauseam. Το ότι εξαφανίστηκαν ας πούμε τα αποθεματικά του Λογαριασμού Κοινωνικής Αλληλεγγύης Γενεών και εμείς, ο μη λαός, κινδυνεύουμε να μείνουμε χωρίς συντάξεις αν και όταν τις πάρουμε στα 67 μας, κι ας πληρώνουμε κανονικά τις εισφορές μας για να πληρώνονται «μισθοί και συντάξεις», δεν είναι ας πούμε και πρώτη είδηση. Καλά να είμαστε και έχει ο θεός.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 18, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Το ότι εξαφανίστηκαν ας πούμε τα αποθεματικά του Λογαριασμού Κοινωνικής Αλληλεγγύης Γενεών και εμείς, ο μη λαός, κινδυνεύουμε να μείνουμε χωρίς συντάξεις αν και όταν τις πάρουμε στα 67 μας, κι ας πληρώνουμε κανονικά τις εισφορές μας για να πληρώνονται «μισθοί και συντάξεις», δεν είναι ας πούμε και πρώτη είδηση. Καλά να είμαστε και έχει ο θεός.



Εγώ δεν θυμάμαι πάντως τέτοιον πανικό με τα αποθεματικά των ταμείων όταν με το PSI τα αποθεματικά αυτά μειώθηκαν κατά 75%.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 18, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Εγώ δεν θυμάμαι πάντως τέτοιον πανικό με τα αποθεματικά των ταμείων όταν με το PSI τα αποθεματικά αυτά μειώθηκαν κατά 75%.


Μήπως γι' αυτό υπάρχει πανικός τώρα; Επειδή τα αποθεματικά βρίσκονται κοντά στο μηδέν; Λέω τώρα. Ας θυμηθούμε επίσης ότι με λύσσα ζητούσε η αντιπολίτευση το "κούρεμα", αγνοώντας προφανώς ότι μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο κουρεύονται και τα αποθεματικά των ταμείων, όχι μόνο το χρέος προς ξένους επενδυτές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 18, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Εγώ δεν θυμάμαι πάντως τέτοιον πανικό με τα αποθεματικά των ταμείων όταν με το PSI τα αποθεματικά αυτά μειώθηκαν κατά 75%.


Ας μην το συζητήσουμε αυτό εδώ ή τώρα, είναι και πολύ τεχνικό άλλωστε (ευχαρίστως να το κάνουμε αλλού αν θέλετε) αλλά υπάρχει και ο αντίλογος ότι ταμεία (όπως κυρίως το ΙΚΑ) που αγόρασαν (με βάση κυβερνητικές υποδείξεις) από τα νέα, φτηνά ομόλογα κάλυψαν στο μεταξύ από την υπεραξία τους τη ζημιά από το κούρεμα του PSI.

Επιπλέον, το κούρεμα είχε συνοδευτεί τότε και από δανειοδότηση και από αυξημένη ρευστότητα, πράγματα που δεν συμβαίνουν τώρα (τουλάχιστον μέχρι να υπάρξει συμφωνία για κάποιο «πρόγραμμα»).


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 18, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Μήπως γι' αυτό υπάρχει πανικός τώρα; Επειδή τα αποθεματικά βρίσκονται κοντά στο μηδέν; Λέω τώρα. Ας θυμηθούμε επίσης ότι με λύσσα ζητούσε η αντιπολίτευση το "κούρεμα", αγνοώντας προφανώς ότι μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο κουρεύονται και τα αποθεματικά των ταμείων, όχι μόνο το χρέος προς ξένους επενδυτές.



Πρώτον, η σημασία των αποθεματικών έχει μυθικές διαστάσεις. Τα αποθεματικά είναι ένα τίποτα σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί να αξιοποιηθούν. Σημασία έχει να είναι βιώσιμο το σύστημα.

Η αντιπολίτευση ζητούσε κούρεμα, αλλά όχι το κούρεμα που συμφώνησε η κυβέρνηση και απέβη υπερζημιογόνο αντί να βοηθήσει. Ο αποκλεισμός της ΕΚΤ από το κούρεμα, ας πούμε, καθιστά το κούρεμα του PSI παρωδία.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 18, 2015)

Αν ο πήχης είναι η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση, τότε γιατί κάναμε εκλογές; Και ακόμα παραπάνω: αφού η σημερινή κυβέρνηση απαντά πάντα στην κριτική με ένα «ναι αλλά οι άλλοι», τότε γιατί δεν άφησε στην εξουσία τους άλλους και να έμεναν και τα 50 εκατομμύρια που κόστισαν οι εκλογές για την ανθρωπιστική κρίση;


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> καθιστά το κούρεμα του PSI παρωδία.



Εσύ που είσαι μαξιμαλιστής και κιμπάρης, να επιστρέψεις τα κουρεμένα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 18, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Αν ο πήχης είναι η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση, τότε γιατί κάναμε εκλογές; Και ακόμα παραπάνω: αφού η σημερινή κυβέρνηση απαντά πάντα στην κριτική με ένα «ναι αλλά οι άλλοι», τότε γιατί δεν άφησε στην εξουσία τους άλλους και να έμεναν και τα 50 εκατομμύρια που κόστισαν οι εκλογές για την ανθρωπιστική κρίση;



Αυτό είναι απάντηση σε τι;



nickel said:


> Εσύ που είσαι μαξιμαλιστής και κιμπάρης, να επιστρέψεις τα κουρεμένα.



Σε ποιον; Στα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία; Στις τράπεζες; Ή στους μικρομολογιούχους; Μα το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των κουρεμένων έχει επιστραφεί, με την αναχρηματοδότηση των τραπεζών και την κάλυψη των ελλειμμάτων των ΟΚΑ από το κράτος. Ενδοκυβερνητική συναλλαγή ήταν έτσι κι αλλιώς.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 18, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Μήπως γι' αυτό υπάρχει πανικός τώρα; Επειδή τα αποθεματικά βρίσκονται κοντά στο μηδέν; Λέω τώρα. Ας θυμηθούμε επίσης ότι με λύσσα ζητούσε η αντιπολίτευση το "κούρεμα", αγνοώντας προφανώς ότι μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο κουρεύονται και τα αποθεματικά των ταμείων, όχι μόνο το χρέος προς ξένους επενδυτές.



Το τι καταλαβαίναμε τότε από το κούρεμα είναι μια ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση, που έχει ο Δόκτορας ότι δεν έχει νόημα να την κάνουμε εδώ, τώρα. Ας μείνουμε στο ότι τότε ήμασταν οι περισσότεροι (εγώ πάντως σίγουρα) άμαθοι στα σύγχρονα χρηματοπιστωτικά κόλπα. 

To PSI το ανέφερα μόνο και μόνο επειδή συχνά υπάρχει μια αίσθηση πανικού για το απώτατο μέλλον που δεν δικαιολογείται από τη δομή του συστήματος. Τον πανικό για τα αποθεματικά δεν τον καταλαβαίνω όταν έχουμε ένα ασφαλιστικό σύστημα που, καλώς ή κακώς, στηρίζεται κυρίως στον πρώτο πυλώνα ασφάλισης και στο πολύ στενό αλισβερίσι των θεωρητικά αυτόνομων ταμείων με τα δημόσια οικονομικά. Με άλλα λόγια, δεν θα πληρωθούν ποτέ από τα αποθεματικά οι συντάξεις στο σύνολό τους. Αν ποτέ τεθεί τέτοιο θέμα, είτε θα συνεισφέρει το δημόσιο είτε θα έχουμε ούτως ή άλλως φαληρίσει πλήρως. 

Αντίστοιχα βλέπω μια έλλειψη αίσθησης της κλίμακας σε άλλους τομείς. Αναρωτιόμουν, για παράδειγμα, με αφορμή τα ποικίλα σχέδια περί ελέγχων στην κίνηση κεφαλαίων που κατά καιρούς διαβάζουμε ένθεν κακείθεν, πόσο πραγματικό αντίκρισμα έχουν στην καθημερινότητα του μέσου πολίτη. Ένας μέσος συνταξιούχος, για παράδειγμα, που έχει χάσει μέσα σε μια πενταετία ένα πολύ σημαντικό μέρος των εσόδων του, θεωρεί την απόλυτη καταστροφή το να μην μπορεί να σηκώσει πάνω από 400 ευρώ την ημέρα στο ATM ή στο γκισέ, λες και μπορεί να σηκώσει πολύ περισσότερα ούτως ή άλλως.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Ένας μέσος συνταξιούχος, για παράδειγμα, που *έχει χάσει μέσα σε μια πενταετία ένα πολύ σημαντικό μέρος των εσόδων του*, θεωρεί την απόλυτη καταστροφή το να μην μπορεί να σηκώσει πάνω από 400 ευρώ την ημέρα στο ATM ή στο γκισέ, λες και μπορεί να σηκώσει πολύ περισσότερα ούτως ή άλλως.


Αυτό το «πολύ σημαντικό μέρος» να το κοιτάξουμε κάποια μέρα...
http://www.boeckler.de/pdf/p_imk_study_38_2015.pdf
Μια που μιλάμε για τον μέσο συνταξιούχο, να δούμε μεταξύ 5ου & 6ου δεκατημορίου στους πίνακες 4.16 (για ολικά έσοδα, μια που αυτά ανέφερες) και 4.17 (για σύνταξη).
«The average pension has been reduced [ΣτΖ: από το 2008 ως το 2012] by 8.3% on average. »
«In general, however, the fears of several analysts that the crisis would hit most severely the elderly population of pensioners, forcing them into deeper poverty, do not seem to have materialised. This can be seen also from the examination of the new forms of poverty, showing that the most vulnerable groups now are not pensioners, but younger unemployed persons and families.»


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 18, 2015)

Να δούμε επίσης κάποια στιγμή από πιο κοντά και πιο προσεκτικά τον περίφημο *μέσο πολίτη*. Γιατί έχω γνωστούς που έχασαν σημαντικότερο ποσοστό της σύνταξής τους από αυτό που αναφέρει η μελέτη που τσιτάρει ο Ζάζουλας, αλλά εξακολουθούν να εισπράττουν διπλάσια και τριπλάσια (επιδοτούμενη, φυσικά) σύνταξη από τον πρώτο μισθό νέου εργαζόμενου --που υποτίθεται ότι θα ανοίξει οικογένεια και θα κάνει παιδιά που θα συντηρήσουν το συνταξιοδοτικό σύστημα...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 18, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...αλλά εξακολουθούν να εισπράττουν διπλάσια και τριπλάσια (επιδοτούμενη, φυσικά) σύνταξη από τον πρώτο μισθό νέου εργαζόμενου...


Για να μην σχολιάσουμε το ότι στους συνταξιούχους επιδοτείται μέσω αφορολόγητου ένα ποσό κάποιων χιλιάδων ευρώ, την ίδια ώρα που ένας επαγγελματίας πρέπει να φορολογείται απ' το πρώτο ευρώ — _αυτή _κι αν είναι μείωση εισοδήματος!


----------



## Earion (Apr 18, 2015)

Συγγνώμη για τη διακοπή, αλλά δεν θέλω να περάσει απαρατήρητο κάτι. Στο περίπτερο που πήγα να αγοράσω εφημερίδα είδα αυτό:






... και τις υποψίες μου επιβεβαίωσε ένα σημείωμα εδώ (Left.gr)

 Όχι πως δε γνωρίζαμε ότι η εφημερίδα _Δημοκρατία_ έχει τόση σχέση με τη Δημοκρατία, όση οι γαλοπούλες με την πυρηνική φυσική. Αλλά να φτάσει το ακροδεξιό παρεάκι Κρανιδιώτη, Καλεντερίδη, Χολέβα και λοιπών να παρουσιάζει τόσο καθαρά το φιλοχουντικό του πρόσωπο, κυκλοφορώντας μαζί με τη σαββατιάτικη έκδοση ένθετο με τις «Ανέκδοτες ιστορίες της 21ης Απριλίου», καθώς και CD με την απολογία του δικτάτορα Γιώργου Παπαδόπουλου, δεν το περιμέναμε! Να τους «χαίρεται» η νεοδημοκράτικη τάση Σαμαρά, Βορίδη, Άδωνη... ​ 
Ώστε έχει γίνει κάτι απόλυτο φυσιολογικό να θυμόμαστε την 21η Απριλίου με γλυκιά νοσταλγία ... Και να είναι ο τίτλος του εντύπου _Δημοκρατία_...


----------



## Themis (Apr 19, 2015)

Εαρίωνα, φρικτόν ειπείν, οι κάλπες στους κρίσιμους καιρούς ενδέχεται να μη βγάλουν αυτό που τους λέμε. Οπότε... Ξέρεις εσύ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2015)

Η επιμονή όλων όσων μιλούν ή εστιάζουν στον Σόιμπλε και στην όποια στάση του, ιδιαίτερα με χαρακτηρισμούς, γελοιογραφίες, τιτιβίσματα κλπ, μεταφέρει τη συζήτηση σε λάθος γήπεδο και αυτό είναι που εμένα τουλάχιστον με ενοχλεί πολύ. Εξίσου με ενοχλούν άλλωστε όλες οι προσπάθειες ποικίλων κέντρων εξουσίας, «εξουσίας» και μικροεξουσίας στην Ελλάδα στα πέντε χρόνια της κρίσης (και νωρίτερα ακόμη) να πετάνε την μπάλα στην εξέδρα για τα πιο απίθανα πράγματα προκειμένου να μείνει άθικτο το παρόν σάπιο σύστημα ιδιοποίησης και εκμετάλλευσης των ανθρώπινων και υλικών πόρων και δυνατοτήτων της χώρας και να μην αντικατασταθεί από ένα απλό και διαφανές σύστημα που θα επιτρέπει σε κάθε Ελληνίδα και σε κάθε Έλληνα να ζουν και να δρουν σε ένα Σύγχρονο Ευρωπαϊκό Κράτος.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2015)

*Πρώτη φορά Άρης τηρά* 







https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=432504133575871&id=389787961180822


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2015)

Πριν φύγουμε από την ευτράπελη παρένθεση, κάτι που διάβασα σχετικά και μπορεί να είναι και κακόβουλο απλώς:

Το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανε εντύπωση στη Ραχήλ Μακρή μόλις εισήλθε στο γραφείο του αναπληρωτή υπουργού Μεταφορών Χρ. Σπρίντζη ήταν μια φωτογραφία-πορτρέτο που είχε πάνω από το κεφάλι του ο υπουργός. «Γουστάρω Τσε» του είπε αμέσως. «Δεν είναι ο Τσε, βρε κορίτσι μου, είναι ο Αρης ο Βελουχιώτης, τους μπέρδεψες» την αποπήρε ο υπουργός: «Ε, γουστάρω, τότε Αρη» του είπε αμέσως η Ραχήλ και τον ρώτησε πού βρήκε τη φωτογραφία. «Με είχαν βγάλει κάποτε μια φωτογραφία και πίσω μου ήταν μια φωτογραφία του Αρη και άκουσα τα εξ αμάξης. Φώναξα έναν φίλο μου που είναι ζωγράφος και του είπα να μεγεθύνει μια φωτογραφία του Βελουχιώτη. Ξεκρέμασα τη φωτογραφία που είχε ο προηγούμενος υπουργός (σ.σ.: εννοεί τον Μιχ. Χρυσοχοΐδη) και κρέμασα τον Αρη και καμαρώνω». Η Ραχήλ φάνηκε να ενθουσιάζεται και όχι μόνο ζήτησε το όνομα του ζωγράφου αλλά προσκάλεσε και τον υπουργό να επισκεφθεί την Κοζάνη λέγοντάς του: «Καλή αντάμωση στα... γουναράδικα».
http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=696784​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 23, 2015)

*Για όλα φταίει η κακιά Ευρώπη;* (του Χάρη Ιωάννου, _ΕφΣυν_)

Η βασική κριτική που ασκείται σήμερα στην κυβέρνηση είναι ότι αρνείται να πάρει αποφάσεις και να προχωρήσει σε συμφωνία με τους εταίρους, οδηγώντας τη χώρα είτε στα βράχια είτε σε νέο Μνημόνιο. Υπάρχει όμως και μια πιο επικίνδυνη διάσταση: αυτή της συστηματικής και με ανυπολόγιστες συνέπειες καλλιέργειας ενός πρωτοφανούς αντιευρωπαϊκού μένους στην ελληνική κοινή γνώμη.

Υπουργοί, βουλευτές, ακόμη και αρθρογράφοι που στηρίζουν τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, οι οποίοι ανήκουν στους λεγόμενους ρεαλιστές και όχι π.χ. στην πλατφόρμα Λαφαζάνη, μιλούν ανοιχτά για σύγκρουση. «Ή θα υποχωρήσουν οι Ευρωπαίοι ή θα πάμε σε ρήξη, ακόμη και αν αυτό σημαίνει δραχμή», έλεγε σε «πηγαδάκι» πριν από μερικές ημέρες στη Βουλή υπουργός που θεωρείται «ψύχραιμη φωνή». Ο εκνευρισμός και η ταραχή των κυβερνητικών στελεχών είναι διάχυτος στις παρεμβάσεις τους τις τελευταίες ημέρες.

Καθώς εξανεμίστηκαν οι αντιμνημονιακές ψευδαισθήσεις ότι το Μνημόνιο καταργείται με ένα νόμο και ένα άρθρο και ότι οι Ευρωπαίοι «τοκογλύφοι» παρακαλούν να μας δανείσουν, τη θέση τους παίρνει τώρα μια νέα αφήγηση: «τα σκοτεινά νεοφιλελεύθερα κέντρα της Ευρώπης σε συνεργασία με τα εγχώρια και με εκτελεστικό βραχίονα τα πάντα ένοχα ΜΜΕ πολεμούν την κυβέρνηση και θέλουν να τη ρίξουν ώστε να μη διαδοθεί το μικρόβιο του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ στην Ε.Ε.».

Με άλλα λόγια, πάντα φταίνε κάποιοι άλλοι που μας υπονομεύουν και δεν μας αφήνουν να διαπρέψουμε σε αυτό που έχουμε αποδείξει διαχρονικά ότι ξέρουμε καλύτερα απ’ όλους: πελατειακό κράτος, αναξιοκρατία, έλλειψη δικαιοσύνης και κυρίως προοπτικής. Ακριβώς οι λόγοι που η Ελλάδα, σε αντίθεση με τις άλλες χώρες που μπήκαν σε πρόγραμμα, είναι η μόνη που δεν έχει καταφέρει ακόμη να ορθοποδήσει.

Αυτό δεν σημαίνει βέβαια ότι δεν υπάρχει ένα σκληρό ευρωπαϊκό διευθυντήριο, συντηρητικό και νεοφιλελεύθερο, που επιβάλλει συχνά λάθος πολιτικές. Η λύση όμως δεν βρίσκεται στην αυτοκτονία. Η Ελλάδα τείνει δυστυχώς να εμπεδώσει στην ευρωπαϊκή κοινή γνώμη την αντίληψη ότι είναι ένα κράτος που δεν θέλει να αλλάξει το παραμικρό. Μοιάζει με ένα κακομαθημένο παιδί που απλώνει συνεχώς το χέρι ζητώντας «χαρτζιλίκι», αλλά την ίδια ώρα στρέφει το βλέμμα αλλού, φωνάζοντας «αφήστε με στην ησυχία μου να το ξοδέψω όπως θέλω».

Είναι πια προφανές ότι η αντιμνημονιακή ρητορεία και η παραμονή στην ευρωζώνη δεν μπορούν να συμβαδίσουν. Δυστυχώς όμως, η τακτική «Κούγκι» κερδίσει ολοένα και περισσότερους θιασώτες μέσα σε ένα αμήχανο και πολιτικά εγκλωβισμένο υπουργικό συμβούλιο, τη στιγμή που οι επιχειρήσεις και το ελληνικό τραπεζικό σύστημα κρέμονται από μια κλωστή και ο κίνδυνος να πάνε χαμένες οι θυσίες 5 ετών μεγαλώνει.

Η Ιστορία θα δείξει αν αυτοί που απειλούσαν για αποχωρήσεις με ελικόπτερο, θα γίνουν τώρα οι επιβάτες του, παίρνοντας μαζί και τις τελευταίες ελπίδες που έχει η Ελλάδα να γίνει ένα σοβαρό ευρωπαϊκό κράτος, αντί να υποβιβαστεί ταπεινωτικά σε μια περιθωριακή βαλκανική χώρα.

Παρένθεση: Δεν άλλαξε γραμμή η ΕφΣυν, ο Χ. Ιωάννου είχε πάντα αυτές τις απόψεις.


----------



## Costas (Apr 23, 2015)

Νίκελ, δεν ξέρω ο Άρης, αλλά εγώ τήραξα το σταυροπόδι...Και με εξιτάρει και το όνομα Ραχήλ, από την εποχή της Γουέλτς...

Χ. Ιωάννου: φωνή βοώντος εν τη ερήμω, εκεί στην ΕφΣυν...


----------



## Costas (Apr 23, 2015)

Βρήκα κι άλλον, τον Νίκο Ασημακόπουλο! "Καλή επ-ανάσταση να έχουμε!"


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 24, 2015)

Πάντως θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να αναρωτηθούμε πώς θα ήμασταν τώρα αν δεν είχε βγει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα είχε υπογραφεί νέα συμφωνία, θα είχαν δοθεί νέες δόσεις, καθώς και θα είχαν ληφθεί νέα μέτρα, όπως η ενοποίηση του ΦΠΑ σε κοινό συντελεστή. Αυτό βέβαια θα είχε ως συνέπεια νέα κρίση στην αγορά, νέα κλεισίματα μικρών επιχειρήσεων και επιβίωση μόνο των μεγάλων. Φυσικά απ' αυτήν την κατάσταση επωφελούνται και κάτι ξένες αλυσίδες, γερμανικές συνήθως (λέγε με Lidl και Discount Markt). Θα είχαμε ίσως καλύτερες αξιολογήσεις (τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο, όμως) και όλοι θα ήταν πιο θετικοί και αισιόδοξοι για την πορεία της χώρας... και ο κόσμος θα είχε ακόμα λιγότερα χρήματα στην τσέπη του.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2015)

Ευτυχώς λοιπόν που βγήκε ο Σύριζα και έχουμε εύρωστη οικονομία και δεν φοβόμαστε μη μας αγοράσουν τις αλυσίδες μας. Διότι, εκεί που είχαμε φτάσει, όπως το είπε και ο Μαρξ, δεν είχαμε τίποτα να χάσουμε εκτός από τις αλυσίδες μας.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 24, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> ... και ο κόσμος θα είχε ακόμα λιγότερα χρήματα στην τσέπη του.


Ακόμα λιγότερα απ' ό,τι είχε στις 25 Ιανουαρίου; Ενώ τώρα έχει περισσότερα, ε;



Hellegennes said:


> Φυσικά απ' αυτήν την κατάσταση επωφελούνται και κάτι ξένες αλυσίδες, γερμανικές συνήθως (λέγε με Lidl και Discount Markt).


Ε, λοιπόν, δεν το είχα σκεφτεί αυτό: Όλοι οι εταίροι μας στη ζώνη του ευρώ έχουν συνωμοτήσει εναντίον μας, για να πλουτίσουν μερικά γερμανικά εκπτωτικά μαγαζιά στη χώρα μας. Για στάσου, όμως, και η ΑΒ Βασιλόπουλος είναι βελγικής ιδιοκτησίας. Εντάξει, όμως, εμείς τους Γερμανούς μισούμε, οι Βέλγοι δεν μας πειράζει αν πλουτίζουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 24, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> ... και ο κόσμος θα είχε ακόμα λιγότερα χρήματα στην τσέπη του.



Εντάξει, για τα υπόλοιπα δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε πώς θα είχε εξελιχθεί η κατάσταση (τι κυβέρνηση θα είχε σχηματιστεί, π.χ.) αλλά ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς το συμπέρανες αυτό. Αν είχαν μπει τα 10 δις που προσπαθούμε να πάρουμε από πέρσι, δεν θα είχαν περάσει κάποια από αυτά στην εσωτερική αγορά και στις τσέπες του κόσμου; ΟΚ, μπορεί να είχαν κοπεί οι επικουρικές κανά 30άρι-40άρι αλλά δεν θα είχε προχωρήσει το πρόγραμμα του ελάχιστου εγγυημένου εισοδήματος; Αν δεν είχαν βγει έξω τα όσα (ποιος ξέρει πόσα ακριβώς, αλλά πολλά) δις λόγω της «πολιτικής αστάθειας» δεν θα είχαν την άνεση οι τράπεζες να διευκολύνουν τις επιχειρήσεις με κανένα δανειάκι; Θα είχαν ανακοπεί οι τουριστικές κρατήσεις όπως τώρα κλπ κλπ. Θα τα μάζευε (κάπως, τρόποι υπάρχουν) το κράτος και θα μάζευε όσα έχουν μαζευτεί και σήμερα (που δεν υπάρχουν τα 10 δις);

Παρενθετικά, η αλυσίδα που σαρώνει την αγορά σούπερ μάρκετ (με εξαγορές μεσαίων και μικρότερων στην Αθήνα και στην Κρήτη, αλλά και στη χονδρική με την εξαγορά του Μάκρο) τουλάχιστον στη Νότια Ελλάδα είναι ο Σκλαβενίτης που, προς το παρόν, ελληνικότατη εταιρεία είναι. (Νομίζω επίσης ότι οι Βέλγοι έχουν αποχωρήσει από την ΑΒ και απλώς συνεργάζονται ως στρατηγικοί εταίροι.) Όσο για τα Λιντλ, προφανώς και έχεις δίκιο ότι έχουν εκμεταλλευτεί όλες τις τρύπες της ελληνικής νομοθεσίας και π.χ. δεν δημοσιεύουν ισολογισμούς και έχουν χειρότερες, όπως ακούγεται, εργασιακές συνθήκες, αλλά χάρη στα Λιντλ και τις αγορές χοντρικής από Έλληνες παραγωγούς αφενός είδα σε επαρχιακά καταστήματά τους στην Αυστρία διάφορα ελληνικά «ανώνυμα» και επώνυμα προϊόντα που δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να φτάσουν (δηλ. δεν είχαν φτάσει ποτέ πιο πριν) ως εκεί και αφετέρου μπήκε στην ελληνική αγορά το προϊόν ιδιωτικής ετικέτας (που αξιοποιούν βέβαια όλοι πια σήμερα).


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 24, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ευτυχώς λοιπόν που βγήκε ο Σύριζα και έχουμε εύρωστη οικονομία και δεν φοβόμαστε μη μας αγοράσουν τις αλυσίδες μας. Διότι, εκεί που είχαμε φτάσει, όπως το είπε και ο Μαρξ, δεν είχαμε τίποτα να χάσουμε εκτός από τις αλυσίδες μας.



Ευτυχώς που ακόμα δεν έχει υλοποιηθεί η λίστα Χαρδούβελη και δεν είμαστε όλοι στον δρόμο. Αυτό έγραψα. Από δυο κακά προτιμώ το λιγότερο κακό.



Alexandra said:


> Ακόμα λιγότερα απ' ό,τι είχε στις 25 Ιανουαρίου; Ενώ τώρα έχει περισσότερα, ε;



Όχι. Αλλά δεν έχουμε λιγότερα.



Alexandra said:


> Ε, λοιπόν, δεν το είχα σκεφτεί αυτό: Όλοι οι εταίροι μας στη ζώνη του ευρώ έχουν συνωμοτήσει εναντίον μας, για να πλουτίσουν μερικά γερμανικά εκπτωτικά μαγαζιά στη χώρα μας.



Το ξέρω ότι δεν σ' αρέσει η άποψή μου επί του θέματος αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να ειρωνεύεσαι και να γελοιοποιείς το θέμα. *Δεν υπαινίχθηκα πουθενά ότι το ένα έχει σχέση με το άλλο*, απλώς το ότι οι γερμανικές αλυσίδες επωφελούνται. Επειδή δεν αφορά όμως την δική σου δουλειά, μπορείς φαντάζομαι να ειρωνεύεσαι, έτσι;



Alexandra said:


> Για στάσου, όμως, και η ΑΒ Βασιλόπουλος είναι βελγικής ιδιοκτησίας. Εντάξει, όμως, εμείς τους Γερμανούς μισούμε, οι Βέλγοι δεν μας πειράζει αν πλουτίζουν.



Η ΑΒ Βασιλόπουλος έχει κυρίως ελληνικά προϊόντα στα ράφια των σούπερ μάρκετ της. Οι άλλες δυο αλυσίδες έχουν κυρίως γερμανικά και μάλιστα τριτοτέταρτης διαλογής. Δεν μπορεί κανείς μικροεπιχειρηματίας να συναγωνιστεί τέτοιου είδους προϊόντα. Έχουν και κάποια ελληνικά τριτοτέταρτης διαλογής, πολλές φορές παντελώς παράνομα, όπως *απιστοποίητα ελαιόλαδα*, αλλά ποιος τολμά να τους κάνει μήνυση;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 24, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εντάξει, για τα υπόλοιπα δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε πώς θα είχε εξελιχθεί η κατάσταση (τι κυβέρνηση θα είχε σχηματιστεί, π.χ.) αλλά ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς το συμπέρανες αυτό. Αν είχαν μπει τα 10 δις που προσπαθούμε να πάρουμε από πέρσι, δεν θα είχαν περάσει κάποια από αυτά στην εσωτερική αγορά και στις τσέπες του κόσμου; ΟΚ, μπορεί να είχαν κοπεί οι επικουρικές κανά 30άρι-40άρι αλλά δεν θα είχε προχωρήσει το πρόγραμμα του ελάχιστου εγγυημένου εισοδήματος; Αν δεν είχαν βγει έξω τα όσα (ποιος ξέρει πόσα ακριβώς, αλλά πολλά) δις λόγω της «πολιτικής αστάθειας» δεν θα είχαν την άνεση οι τράπεζες να διευκολύνουν τις επιχειρήσεις με κανένα δανειάκι; Θα είχαν ανακοπεί οι τουριστικές κρατήσεις όπως τώρα κλπ κλπ. Θα τα μάζευε (κάπως, τρόποι υπάρχουν) το κράτος και θα μάζευε όσα έχουν μαζευτεί και σήμερα (που δεν υπάρχουν τα 10 δις);



Όλες οι τράπεζες έχουν σταματήσει να δανείζουν εντελώς από το 2012. Τόλμα να πας να ζητήσεις δάνειο να δεις τι θα ακούσεις. Όπως είπα, θα είχαν δοθεί χρήματα από την ΕΕ αλλά δεν θα ωφελούσαν σε τίποτα γιατί όλα θα πήγαιναν σε αποπληρωμές και επιπροσθέτως θα υπήρχε νέο κούρεμα της αγοράς από τα μέτρα του email Χαρδούβελη. Το αν θα άντεχε η αγορά συνολικά σε τέτοιο πράγμα δεν μπορούμε να το ξέρουμε, σίγουρα όμως θα οδηγούσε σε κλείσιμο μικρές επιχειρήσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 24, 2015)

Βρήκα *αυτήν εδώ* τη σύγκριση μεταξύ του email Χαρδούβελη και των προτάσεων Βαρουφάκη. Επειδή δεν έχω ασχοληθεί σε βάθος με τις λεπτομέρειες (και κάποια από τα αναφερόμενα είναι πολύ γενικά) θα με ενδιέφεραν καταρχήν να διορθώσουμε τυχόν ανακρίβειες για να ξέρουμε σε τι αναφερόμαστε και να μπορούμε να ποσοτικοποιήσουμε κάποια πράγματα. Προς το παρόν επισημαίνω απλώς (και με το συμπάθιο αν χρησιμοποιώ λάθος τίτλους):

(1) Ο υπ. κοινωνικής ασφάλισης έχει μπλοκάρει την εγκύκλιο που θα ίσχυε αναδρομικά από 1/1/15 για διάφορες μεταβολές στο ασφαλιστικό έτσι ώστε να μην εφαρμοστούν οι μειώσεις των επικουρικών κατά όσο προβλεπόταν (5%-15% έχω διαβάσει σε διάφορα σημεία, δεν έχω ιδέα τι είναι αλήθεια). Τα άμεσα αποτελέσματα είναι τρία:
(α) Επειδή οι επικουρικές καταβάλλονται από χρήματα που δεν υπάρχουν (τα επικουρικά ταμεία είναι ανταποδοτικά) επιβαρύνεται ο συνολικός προϋπολογισμός. Έχω γράψει κατεπανάληψη ότι θεωρώ σωστό να ενισχύει το δημόσιο ταμείο τις χαμηλές συντάξεις, αλλά θα ήθελα να γνωρίζω πόσοι παραλήπτες επικουρικών είναι πραγματικά πενόμενοι άνθρωποι και πόσοι όχι.
(β) Μια άλλη συνέπεια της απόφασης, από όσα διάβασα, είναι ότι από 1/1/15 δεν εκδίδονται σε νόμιμους δικαιούχους του (πολύ προβληματικού, όπως μάθαμε στο μεταξύ) ΟΑΕΕ οι συντάξεις τους επειδή οι υπηρεσίες δεν ξέρουν τι και πώς να υπολογίσουν.
(γ) Ένα τρίτο γεγονός είναι ότι η κυβέρνηση (μπορεί να) αξιοποιεί πολιτικά τη συγκεκριμένη αδράνεια ως «υπερήφανη στάση». Με δεδομένο ότι η καταστροφή του ασφαλιστικού είναι μια αδιάκοπη σειρά από αδράνειες μασκαρεμένες σε υπερήφανες κυβερνητικές στάσεις, είμαι ιδιαίτερα επιφυλακτικός. Προφανώς, θα πρέπει να δούμε πού θα πάει τελικά το πράγμα.

(2) Κατά πώς διαρρέεται [sic] αρμοδίως, το πλεόνασμα θα συμφωνηθεί σε χαμηλότερα επίπεδα σε ετήσια βάση. Νομίζω ότι θα είναι μια ρεαλιστική αποδοχή και απεικόνιση των σημερινών δυνατοτήτων της ελληνικής οικονομίας. Αν μάλιστα η οικονομία πισωγυρίσει ακόμη περισσότερο ίσως μπορέσουμε να διαπραγματευτούμε με επιτυχία και μηδενικό πλεόνασμα ή ακόμη και μικρό έλλειμμα...

Αλλά το σωστό είναι νομίζω να συγκρίνουμε (τα πάντα) με βάση την τελική συμφωνία, όταν υπάρξει (ναι, ελπίζω ότι θα υπάρξει).


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 24, 2015)

Συμφωνώ. Ας δούμε τι θα προκύψει.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 24, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ναι, ξεχνάς. Ότι τα αποθεματικά των ταμείων δεν θα ήταν κάτω απ' το μηδέν αν δεν είχε συμβεί το PSI, για παράδειγμα. Κι ό,τι όλα τα υπόλοιπα ήδη συνέβαιναν πριν βγει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ


Ε, ας ξαναρωτήσω η πτωχή, αφού απάντηση δεν παίρνω: *αφού ο πήχης είναι η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση, γιατί επέμενε ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για εκλογές;* Και επίσης, αφού έγινε κυβέρνηση, γιατί δεν φροντίζει τουλάχιστον να περάσει αυτόν τον χαμηλότατο πήχη; 

Και μη μου κάνεις γαργάρα τους Κατρούγκαλους, τα αεροπλάνα του Καμμένου και την κακομεταχείριση των μεταναστών. Αλλιώς θα σκεφτώ πως πράγματι δεν είσαι καραμανλικός και πως θα σε δούμε στις επόμενες εκλογές σε ψηφοδέλτιο του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ


----------



## Zazula (Apr 24, 2015)

Palavra said:


> ...θα σκεφτώ πως ... θα σε δούμε στις επόμενες εκλογές σε ψηφοδέλτιο του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ


ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ πως σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση θα μεταφέρω τα δικαιώματά μου στη Θεσσαλονίκη για να τον ψηφίσω — τιμωρώντας έτσι και τον Hellegennes και τον Σύριζα! :twit:


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2015)

Κάποια παρόμοια απορία έχω κι εγώ. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, σε παλιότερα νήματα ο Χέλλε υμνούσε τον νεοφιλελευθερισμό. Πιστεύει ξαφνικά ότι η νέα κυβέρνηση είναι η καλύτερη ομάδα για να επιτύχει αυτά που υποστήριζε σε εκείνο το νήμα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 24, 2015)

nickel said:


> Κάποια παρόμοια απορία έχω κι εγώ. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, σε παλιότερα νήματα ο Χέλλε υμνούσε τον νεοφιλελευθερισμό. Πιστεύει ξαφνικά ότι η νέα κυβέρνηση είναι η καλύτερη ομάδα για να επιτύχει αυτά που υποστήριζε σε εκείνο το νήμα;



Καλά θυμάσαι και δεν έχω αλλάξει απόψεις. Όχι, δεν πιστεύω ότι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είναι η καλύτερη ομάδα για να πετύχει αυτά που υποστηρίζω. Ούτε ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ούτε οι προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις. Δεν είπα ότι θεωρώ τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ καλύτερη προοπτική, απλά δεν τον θεωρώ την χειρότερη αυτήν την δεδομένη στιγμή.



Palavra said:


> Ε, ας ξαναρωτήσω η πτωχή, αφού απάντηση δεν παίρνω: *αφού ο πήχης είναι η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση, γιατί επέμενε ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για εκλογές;* Και επίσης, αφού έγινε κυβέρνηση, γιατί δεν φροντίζει τουλάχιστον να περάσει αυτόν τον χαμηλότατο πήχη;
> 
> Και μη μου κάνεις γαργάρα τους Κατρούγκαλους, τα αεροπλάνα του Καμμένου και την κακομεταχείριση των μεταναστών. Αλλιώς θα σκεφτώ πως πράγματι δεν είσαι καραμανλικός και πως θα σε δούμε στις επόμενες εκλογές σε ψηφοδέλτιο του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ



Εγώ πιστεύω ότι τον έχει ξεπεράσει τον πήχη της προηγούμενης κυβέρνησης, υπό την έννοια ότι δεν έχει προβεί -ακόμα- σε νέα καταστροφικά μέτρα. Πριν αποφανθώ για το αν τα έχει πάει καλύτερα, παίρνοντας θετικά μέτρα, θα περιμένω να κλείσει χρόνο. Ούτε για την προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση άρχισα κριτική αμέσως. Τους έδωσα λίγο χρόνο. Δύο χρόνια. Για τον Καμμένο και τα αεροπλάνα δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τι συμβαίνει, οπότε το παρέκαμψα. :)

Δεν είμαι Καραμανλικός ούτε η κυβέρνηση του Καραμανλή είχε καμμιά σχέση με τον νεοφιλελευθερισμό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 24, 2015)

Πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα ύψους 1.732 εκατ. ευρώ εμφάνισε ο κρατικός προϋπολογισμός στο πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2015, έναντι πρωτογενούς πλεονάσματος 1.541 εκατ. ευρώ την αντίστοιχη περίοδο του 2014 και στόχου για πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα 119 εκατ. ευρώ.

Ναυτεμπορική


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 24, 2015)

Τι θέλεις να πεις; Ότι θα ήταν εφικτό το 3,5% για το πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα αν δεν είχαν γίνει εκλογές; :)

Στην πραγματικότητα, ο απολογισμός δεν είναι καλός. Τα έσοδα από φόρους (άμεσους και έμμεσους) έχουν απόκλιση πάνω από μείον 10% από τον στόχο και το πλεόνασμα βασίζεται κυρίως στη μη υλοποίηση του προγράμματος δημοσίων επενδύσεων.

Υπόψη, επίσης, ότι τα έσοδα μέχρι τέλος Φεβρουαρίου πιστώνονται απολογιστικά στην προηγούμενη χρονιά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 25, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα ύψους 1.732 εκατ. ευρώ εμφάνισε ο κρατικός προϋπολογισμός στο πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2015, έναντι πρωτογενούς πλεονάσματος 1.541 εκατ. ευρώ την αντίστοιχη περίοδο του 2014 και στόχου για πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα 119 εκατ. ευρώ.



Ανάλυση αυτών των στοιχείων σε σημερινό άρθρο στην _Καθημερινή _(«Στα 111,8 δισ. ο εσωτερικός δανεισμός το α΄ 3μηνο, όταν για όλο το έτος προβλέπονταν 80 δισ. ευρώ»).


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 25, 2015)

Ερώτηση γιατί με πιέζει ο χρόνος και δεν μπορώ να το διαβάσω σε βάθος: τι απ' αυτά θα ήταν διαφορετικό με άλλη κυβέρνηση (οποιαδήποτε άλλη κυβέρνηση) και δεν δείχνει αυτό μια εικόνα κατάρρευσης; Θέλω να πω ότι αν η τωρινή κυβέρνηση αύξησε τόσο πολύ τον εσωτερικό δανεισμό, μια άλλη κυβέρνηση από πού θα τα έβρισκε αυτά τα λεφτά, που, αν τα γραφήματα λένε αλήθεια, μιλάμε για πολύ χοντρά ποσά;


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> τι απ' αυτά θα ήταν διαφορετικό με άλλη κυβέρνηση (οποιαδήποτε άλλη κυβέρνηση) και δεν δείχνει αυτό μια εικόνα κατάρρευσης;



Καλημέρα. Εγώ δεν ξέρω, δεν καταλαβαίνω από νούμερα. Απλώς δόθηκε η εντύπωση ότι αυτή η κυβέρνηση θα έκανε θαύματα. Και τώρα θα πρέπει να ψάξουμε για άλλους θαυματουργούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 25, 2015)

Υποθέτω ότι θα είχε συγκεντρώσει κάποια από αυτά (δεν ξέρω πόσα, δεν είμαι το Γενικό Λογιστήριο του Κράτους) από διάφορες πηγές, π.χ. την είσπραξη των περίπου 11 δις που περιμένουν να κλείσει η αξιολόγηση από το προηγούμενο «μνημόνιο» (θα είχε κλείσει τις αξιολογήσεις αν δεν υπήρχε από τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβριο το φάσμα της πολιτικής αβεβαιότητας), τη συμμετοχή ξένων κεφαλαίων στις ανανεώσεις των εντόκων γραμματίων του δημοσίου που πλέον δεν προσελκύουν ξένα κεφάλαια λόγω της πολιτικής αβεβαιότητας, την είσπραξη περισσότερων φόρων/εισφορών (υπήρξε ουσιαστικά στάση πληρωμών προς το δημόσιο ενόψει νέων ευνοϊκότερων μετεκλογικών ρυθμίσεων) --και να μην ξεχάσω τις όποιες ρυθμίσεις του «μέιλ Χαρδούβελη» (ή όπου κατέληγαν τελικά οι διαπραγματεύσεις) κλπ.

Η πολιτική αβεβαιότητα φαίνεται να κοστίζει σε όλους μας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 25, 2015)

Όποιος πιστεύει στα θαύματα είναι αφελής. Απλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι διαφορετικό θα μπορούσε να είχε συμβεί. Η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση είχε ήδη εξαντλήσει κάθε περιθώριο άντλησης ρευστότητας με έντοκα γραμμάτια, που είχε ήδη αρχίζει να διογκώνει σημαντικά το χρέος και άρχισε να καταφεύγει σε repos. Και πάλι δεν έχω χρόνο να εμβαθύνω και να ελέγξω πρωτογενείς πηγές, αλλά εδώ γράφει πως η εξόφληση ετήσιων υποχρεώσεων για το 2014 αυξήθηκε κατά 30% (στα 40 δις), λόγω τριπλασιασμού του χρέους σε έντοκα γραμμάτια απ' ό,τι αρχικά προβλεπόταν (15 αντί 5 δις). Γράφει δε πως ο Σταϊκούρας είχε ήδη φροντίσει να καλύψει την προβληματική ρευστότητα του πρώτου τριμήνου του 2015 με repos, βάζοντας στο παιχνίδια τα ταμειακά διαθέσιμα όσων φορέων έχουν ακόμα.

Η διαφορά που βλέπω εγώ είναι ότι με την προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση θα είχαμε άλλη μια δόση των 7 δις, που θα έφερνε μια προσωρινή ανακούφιση και μάλλον επέκταση του προγράμματος για κάποιο απροσδιόριστο διάστημα. Όμως ας θυμηθούμε ότι μιλάμε πάντα για δανεικά, τα δανεικά αυξάνουν τα χρέος, το χρέος ως προς το ΑΕΠ υπάρχει στόχος να μειωθεί, για να μειωθεί το χρέος ως προς το ΑΕΠ θα πρέπει να βρεθεί ένας τρόπος να έρθουν χρήματα στην αγορά. Μια Αμφίπολη δεν φέρνει την τουριστική άνοιξη. Καλή προσπάθεια, πάντως.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 25, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Όμως ας θυμηθούμε ότι μιλάμε πάντα για δανεικά


...που αυτή η κυβέρνηση δεν τα θέλει, ας πούμε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 25, 2015)

Τα θέλει απεγνωσμένα, αλλά κάνει πως δεν τα θέλει.

Πάντως, όποιος έχει τον χρόνο και ενδιαφέρεται, ας ρίξει μια ματιά στην εκτέλεση προϋπολογισμού τριμήνου. Υπόσχομαι να το κοιτάξω κι εγώ αργότερα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2015)

The 1936 Madison Square Garden speech was a speech given by United States President Franklin D. Roosevelt on October 31, 1936, three days before that year's presidential election. In the speech, Roosevelt pledged to continue the New Deal and criticized those who, in his view, were putting personal gain and politics over national economic recovery from the Great Depression.
[...]
Perhaps the most memorable line of the speech came when Roosevelt described forces which he labeled "the old enemies of peace: business and financial monopoly, speculation, reckless banking, class antagonism, sectionalism, war profiteering." He went on to claim that these forces were united against his candidacy; that "They are unanimous in their hate for me — and I welcome their hatred."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1936_Madison_Square_Garden_speech

Αυτή την πρόταση χρησιμοποίησε ο Γιάνης Βαρουφάκης σε χτεσινή ανάρτησή του στο Twitter για να σχολιάσει τη σχέση του με τους συναδέλφους του στην ΕΕ:
FDR, 1936: "They are unanimous in their hate for me; and I welcome their hatred." A quotation close to my heart (& reality) these days
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231402908

Είτε γνωρίζουν οι συνάδελφοί του υπουργού τι εννοούσε ο Ρούσβελτ είτε όχι, πόσο πιθανό είναι αυτός ο υπουργός να συνεχίσει και να ολοκληρώσει εποικοδομητικές συνομιλίες με τους εταίρους μας; Αν ο στόχος δεν είναι η ρήξη, μήπως θα πρέπει να προβλέψουμε την παραίτησή του εντός των προσεχών ημερών;


----------



## Palavra (May 3, 2015)

Το Υπουργείο Εργασίας λέει ότι το Ελάχιστο Εγγυημένο Εισόδημα μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε παγίδα φτώχειας και μελετάει την κατάργησή του. Δεν ανησυχώ όμως, αν το κόψει θα του μείνουν και χρήματα να τα δώσει πίσω στον ΟΑΕΔ σε εκείνους που τους έχουν μειωθεί οι συντάξεις - ναι, ναι, ακόμα και σε εκείνους που παίρνουν 3.000 ευρώ. 

Όσοι δεν έχουν άλλους πόρους, θα πάρουν τα χρήματα για την ανθρωπιστική κρίση. Τουλάχιστον 200 ευρώ το χρόνο είναι αυτά, δεν τα λες και λίγα.


----------



## Palavra (May 7, 2015)

Αύξηση στη φορολογία για τα μπλοκάκια -Ποια σενάρια εξετάζονται


Εντάξει, δε διαμαρτύρομαι. Κάπως πρέπει να πληρωθούν και οι πελάτες του Κατρούγκαλου, 14 σχετικές *ΝΤ*ροπολογίες κατατέθηκαν χτες στη Βουλή (η ΠτΒ έλαμψε δια της απουσίας της).


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2015)

Σχεδόν την έπαθα κι εγώ χτες, αλλά το συγκεκριμένο σενάριο αφορά μισθωτούς που έχουν και εισοδήματα με μπλοκάκι. Δεν είναι πολύ ξεκάθαρα τα πράγματα έτσι που τα αναφέρει η ιστοσελίδα. Σε πιο ώριμες στιγμές θα πρέπει να κοιτάξουν τι γίνεται με τη φορολογία και τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές των μπλοκάκηδων, αλλά αυτά δεν είναι πράγματα να τακτοποιηθούν αν δεν δουν πρώτα αν θα έχουν οικονομία να διαχειριστούν ή χάος.


----------



## Palavra (May 7, 2015)

Το είδα αυτό. Ωστόσο δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο θεωρείται εντάξει αυτή η αύξηση στη φορολογία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 7, 2015)

Το ότι τα εισοδήματα από μπλοκάκι των μισθωτών με μπλοκάκι δεν παρασύρουν όλα τους τα εισοδήματα δημιουργεί συνθήκες άνισου ανταγωνισμού για όσους προσπαθούν να εργαστούν ως ΕΕ και μόνο. Ουσιαστικά, στον όρο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας (συνήθως κακοί και μοχθηροί φοροφυγάδες όπως ο πλαστικός χειρουργός κ. Άλφα, ο βουλευτής δικηγόρος κ. Βήτα, ο κυρ Θανάσης ο υδραυλικός κττ) περιλαμβάνονται τρεις βασικές κατηγορίες μπλοκάκηδων με διαφορετικά χαρακτηριστικά:

(α) Μισθωτοί που κόβουν και καμιά απόδειξη άμα λάχει. Μοναδική απαίτηση πια, να πληρώνουν (όπως όλοι) την ειδική εισφορά που τους επιτρέπει να διατηρούν το μπλοκάκι (και να έχουν πλήρεις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές, για να μην μπλέξουν με τον ΟΑΕΕ και κάτι περίεργες ερμηνείες του). Καθώς έχουν έμμισθη σχέση και καλυμμένες ασφαλιστικές εισφορές μπορούν να κάνουν πού και πού καμιά μικροδουλειά ακόμη και με χαμηλότερες τιμές από της πιάτσας. Μπορεί να είναι π.χ. έμμισθοι τεχνικοί που αναλαμβάνουν και εξωτερικές εργασίες (ακόμη και για τον εργοδότη τους). Φορολογούνται ως μισθωτοί (με εκπτώσεις και μειωμένους συντελεστές).

(β) Μπλοκάκηδες πολυτελείας. Έχουν 2-3 εργοδότες (ο ένας είναι ο βασικός τους, που πρέπει να καλύπτει το 75% των εσόδων τους). Ουσιαστικά πρόκειται για εργαζόμενους σε ομίλους εταιρειών (π.χ. ΜΜΕ) των οποίων οι αποδοχές κατανέμονται σε 2-3 εταιρείες του ομίλου. Επιβαρύνονται την ειδική εισφορά και τα ασφαλιστικά τους, αλλά συνήθως έχουν ειδικές συμφωνίες με τις οποίες καλύπτονται από τον εργοδότη. Φορολογούνται ως μισθωτοί (με εκπτώσεις και μειωμένους συντελεστές) και το καθαρό μη μισθωτό εισόδημα φορολογείται έξτρα με τους συντελεστές ΕΕ.

(γ) Μπλοκάκηδες ΕΕ. Επιβαρύνονται την ειδική εισφορά και τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές στα ταμεία τους ανεξαρτήτως αποδοχών. Ανταγωνίζονται στην ελεύθερη αγορά για τον κάθε πελάτη, σκοτώνουν τις τιμές τους με αποτέλεσμα να δουλεύουν με ζημιά και να μη φτάνουν, και φορολογούνται από το πρώτο ευρώ με 26% (33% για υψηλό εισόδημα άνω των 30 χιλιάδων ετησίως). Αποτελούν τον κύριο μιντιακό στόχο ως παραδειγματικοί φοροφυγάδες (που αναμφίβολα, πολλοί από αυτούς είναι -- άλλοι για το παντεσπάνι τους και άλλοι για την απλή επιβίωσή τους).

Αυτά και διορθώστε/συμπληρώστε με όπου νομίζετε ή έχω κάνει λάθος.


----------



## Zazula (May 7, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Το είδα αυτό. Ωστόσο δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο θεωρείται εντάξει αυτή η αύξηση στη φορολογία.


Δεν είναι αύξηση, αν είσαι χαμηλόμισθος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 7, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Το είδα αυτό. Ωστόσο δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο θεωρείται εντάξει αυτή η αύξηση στη φορολογία.



Αύξηση; Για μείωση πρόκειται, όχι;


----------



## Alexandra (May 7, 2015)

Εγώ περιμένω να δω πότε θα προσφύγει κάποιος για να κηρυχθούν αντισυνταγματικοί οι νόμοι που φορολογούν *το ίδιο ποσό εισοδήματος* με διαφορετικούς συντελεστές ανάλογα με την πηγή. Γιατί τα δικά μου 20.000 ευρώ είναι διαφορετικά από τα 20.000 ευρώ του μισθωτού ή τα 20.000 ευρώ που κερδίζει κάποιος από ενοικίαση ενός σπιτιού; Αν μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο νομίζουν ότι τιμωρούν τους φοροφυγάδες ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες, κάποιο λάθος κάνουν. Ο φοροφυγάς αποκτά ένα αναγνωρισμένο και από το κράτος κίνητρο για να φοροδιαφύγει, και ο μόνος που τιμωρείται είναι ο ειλικρινής φορολογούμενος. Είναι σαν να του λέει το κράτος "κλέψε κι εσύ όπως ο άλλος, για να μην τιμωρείσαι τουλάχιστον άδικα".


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Γιατί τα δικά μου 20.000 ευρώ είναι διαφορετικά από τα 20.000 ευρώ του μισθωτού ή τα 20.000 ευρώ που κερδίζει κάποιος από ενοικίαση ενός σπιτιού;



Για πολλούς λόγους, αλλά δεν γίνεται να συγκρίνουμε όλες τις κατηγορίες με το ίδιο κριτήριο. 
Μπορεί π.χ. να υπάρχει έλλειψη στέγασης, οπότε χαμηλώνει το κράτος τη φορολογία των εσόδων από ενοικίαση για να κάνει τους ιδιοκτήτες ακινήτων να τα νοικιάσουν. 

Το ερώτημα θα πρέπει να είναι γιατί φορολογούνται διαφορετικά τα εισοδήματα από εργασία, όχι τα εισοδήματα από διαφορετικές πηγές. 

Το σκεπτικό του νομοθέτη δεν το ξέρω, ούτε ειδικεύομαι στα φορολογικά για να κάνω σοβαρές υποθέσεις. Ξέρω όμως ότι και στο μηδέν να την πάνε την φορολογία, πάλι κάποιοι ΕΕ θα κλέβουν. Ίσως όχι οι μεταφραστές, αλλά οι γιατροί ή οι υδραυλικοί. :twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 7, 2015)

Σέρνεται στα φουμπούκια με ένδειξη: «στοιχεία Φεβρουαρίου 2015 - υπουργείο εργασίας, 21η έκθεση Ηλιος, σελίδα 9»







(Παρατηρούμε επίσης ότι στις μεγαλύτερες και πιο αναγκεμένες ηλικίες οι συντάξεις είναι κατά Μ.Ο. _μικρότερες_.)


----------



## Hellegennes (May 7, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> (Παρατηρούμε επίσης ότι στις μεγαλύτερες και πιο αναγκεμένες ηλικίες οι συντάξεις είναι κατά Μ.Ο. _μικρότερες_.)



Απολύτως λογικό. Το περίεργο είναι που ακόμα και σ' αυτές τις κατηγορίες είναι τόσο μεγάλες οι συντάξεις, δεδομένου ότι στις πιο μεγάλες ηλικίες είναι πολύ πιο πιθανό οι εισφορές που κατέβαλλε ο συνταξιούχος να κυμαίνονται από το λίγο ως το απολύτως μηδέν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 7, 2015)

Το ένα που μπορεί να ισχύει είναι αυτό που λες. Ένα άλλο ενδεχόμενο είναι ότι οι συντάξεις υπερηλίκων είναι κυρίως συντάξεις αγροτικού πληθυσμού --που ενδεχομένως (δεν το ξέρω) ζουν περισσότερο από τον αστικό πληθυσμό, αλλά παίρνουν μικρότερη, «αγροτική σύνταξη». Ένα δίκαιο σύστημα πρέπει πάντως (μεταξύ άλλων) να περιλαμβάνει αναδραστικές διαδικασίες που να διορθώνουν τυχόν πληθωριστικές επιδράσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 7, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το ένα που μπορεί να ισχύει είναι αυτό που λες. Ένα άλλο ενδεχόμενο είναι ότι οι συντάξεις υπερηλίκων είναι κυρίως συντάξεις αγροτικού πληθυσμού --που ενδεχομένως (δεν το ξέρω) ζουν περισσότερο από τον αστικό πληθυσμό, αλλά παίρνουν μικρότερη, «αγροτική σύνταξη». Ένα δίκαιο σύστημα πρέπει πάντως (μεταξύ άλλων) να περιλαμβάνει αναδραστικές διαδικασίες που να διορθώνουν τυχόν πληθωριστικές επιδράσεις.



Νομίζω ότι ένα δίκαιο και ταυτόχρονα ανθρωπιστικό σύστημα είναι να δίνονται αρκετά μικρότερες συντάξεις στους συνταξιούχους που πλήρωσαν αναλογικά πολύ λιγότερα, αλλά από κάποια ηλικία κι έπειτα να αναλαμβάνει το κράτος το 100% των αναγκών τους στον τομέα της υγείας. Πιστεύω ότι οτιδήποτε πάνω από τον κατώτατο μισθό για έναν συνταξιούχο με ελάχιστες εισφορές είναι πολύ, εφόσον βέβαια καλύπτονται οι ανάγκες του σε υγεία.

Πάντως δεν νομίζω ότι ο αγροτικός πληθυσμός ζει περισσότερο, ειδικά σε επαγγέλματα με μεγάλο φόρτο εργασίας και καταπόνηση του οργανισμού. Δεν είναι βέβαια όλα τα αγροτικά επαγγέλματα το ίδιο απαιτητικά, αλλά πολλά είναι εξαιρετικά απαιτητικά και σωματικά επίπονα.


----------



## Palavra (May 7, 2015)

Υποθέτω όχι μόνο συντάξεις πρώην αγροτών αλλά και συντάξεις ανασφάλιστων μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας, που παίρνουν τη χαμηλότερη του ΟΓΑ.


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2015)

Για τους 25-50 συνταξιούχους, υποψιάζομαι ότι πολλοί θα είναι οι διάφοροι αναπηροι κλπ, αλλιώς 25 και συνταξιούχος δεν είσαι. 
Για τους σημερινούς κάτω των 70 τα πράγματα είναι απλά: πρόκειται για την γενιά από την οποία οι εισφορές πληρώνονταν κανονικότατα, χωρίς δυνατότητες πολλές να ξεφύγουν. Κάποιος που είναι σήμερα 70 ήταν 25 το 1970, και ξεκινούσε την καριέρα του σε πιο οργανωμένο ασφαλιστικό συστημα απ' ό,τι παλιότερα. Αν βαλουμε σε αυτό ότι από το '70 και δώθε είχαμε και μεγαλύτερη μετάβαση από την αγροτική/ μικρομεσαία επιχειρηματική απασχόληση στην υπαλληλική, δεν είναι περίεργα τα νούμερα.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 7, 2015)

SBE said:


> Για τους 25-50 συνταξιούχους, υποψιάζομαι ότι πολλοί θα είναι οι διάφοροι ανάπηροι κλπ., αλλιώς 25 και συνταξιούχος δεν είσαι.



Στους κάτω των 26 ισχύει αυτό. Στην κατηγορία 26-50 έχει και συντάξεις γήρατος όπως μπορείς να δεις στον πίνακα (αν και στην έκθεση λέει ότι σ' αυτήν την στήλη αθροίζονται όλες οι συντάξεις του συνταξιούχου). Πάντως το συνολικό μέγεθος αυτών των συντάξεων γήρατος είναι λίγο πιο πάνω από το 1% των συνολικών συνταξιοδοτικών δαπανών. Όχι ασήμαντο νούμερο αλλά όχι και υπαίτιο για τα δημοσιονομικά προβλήματα του κράτους.


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2015)

Έχεις δίκιο, δεν το είχα προσέξει καλά. Ε, εντάξει, θα περιλαμβάνουν συντάξεις της δεκαπενταετίας (κι αυτές γήρατος δε λέγονται, παρόλο που δεν είναι; ), συντάξεις από κλάδους που μετράνε/ μετράγανε τα χρόνια υπηρεσίας διπλά, π.χ. ναυτικών και ιπτάμενων. 
Παρατηρώ επίσης ότι οι αναπηρικές συντάξεις που δίνονται πλέον είναι πιο μεγάλες από τις παλιές αναπηρικές συντάξεις (κάτω των 25, άρα πιθανόν δεν έχει εργαστεί ποτέ του, μεγαλύτερη σύνταξη από άνω των 70.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2015)

(Θυμίζω ότι παλιότερη συζήτηση περί συντάξεων είχαμε και εδώ.)

Ο γενικός γραμματέας Κοινωνικών Ασφαλίσεων Γ. Ρωμανιάς είπε το Σαββατοκύριακο σε κάποια τηλεοπτική του συνέντευξη ότι «Αν υποχωρήσουμε που μας ζητάνε "μηδενικό έλλειμμα και στις κύριες συντάξεις" θα πάνε στα 300 ευρώ οι ανώτερες. Ακόμη και των 2000 και των 1800 ευρώ.»

Αυτό που εννοούσε είναι ότι κάθε σύνταξη των 2000 ευρώ επιδοτείται από τον προϋπολογισμό στα πλαίσια του τριμερούς συστήματος με 1700 ευρώ. Επειδή τα λεφτά δεν έχουν πληρωθεί ή έχουν φαγωθεί τώρα ή στο παρελθόν ή κάτι έχει πάει στραβά. Επιδοτείται από φόρους που συγκεντρώνονται από τον διαλυμένο ιδιωτικό τομέα. Με τρεις ελάχιστους μηνιαίους μισθούς νέων ανθρώπων. Ή αφαιρώντας πόρους που θα μπορούσαν να επιδοτούν τις συντάξεις των 600 και των 800 ευρώ.

Έχω πει πολλές φορές ότι θεωρώ απαραίτητη τη συμμετοχή του δημόσιου τομέα στο συνταξιοδοτικό. Αλλά όχι έτσι. Αυτό είναι σκέτη παράνοια και θα σαρωθεί από την πραγματικότητα της κοινωνικής δικαιοσύνης και από τις ανάγκες της νέας γενιάς.


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2015)

Αυτά τα νούμερα έιναι επίσημα και διασταυρωμένα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2015)

Έγραψα ακριβώς τι είπε ο λαλίστατος (αλλά και γνώστης των θεμάτων) ΓΓ στο MEGA Σαββατοκύριακο αυτή την Κυριακή (δες στο σάη του καναλιού επειδή δεν μπορώ να φέρω τον σύνδεσμο).


----------



## Palavra (May 11, 2015)

Επίσης να σημειώσουμε ότι το πιθανότερο είναι οι συντάξεις των 2.000 ευρώ να μην καλύπτονται από τις εισφορές των ίδιων των ασφαλισμένων όσο δούλευαν.


----------



## Alexandra (May 11, 2015)

Μόνο στο ΙΚΑ αυτά που πληρώνουν εργοδότης και ασφαλισμένος, και στο ΤΕΒΕ ο ασφαλισμένος, μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ότι έχουν κάποια αναλογία με την προσδοκώμενη σύνταξη. Στο Δημόσιο οι κρατήσεις για τη σύνταξη είναι αστείες. Εξάλλου, τι ακριβώς σημαίνει κρατήσεις στο Δημόσιο; Το κράτος βγάζει τα λεφτά από τη μία τσέπη και τα βάζει στην άλλη και απλώς εγγυάται ότι κάποια μέρα θα πάρεις σύνταξη.


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2015)

Το θέμα είναι ότι ο ΓΓ που λέει ο Δόχτορας μας λέει ότι όλες οι συντάξεις (χωρίς να κάνει διάκριση σε σύνταξη ΙΚΑ, Δημοσίου, ανασφάλιστων κλπ) είναι γύρω στα 300 ευρώ και το δημόσιο συμπληρώνει τη διαφορά. 
Επειδή αυτό το 300 είναι πολύ κοντά στην κατώτατη των ανασφάλιστων, με έκανε να αναρωτηθώ μήπως κάτι άλλο ήθελε να πει.


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2015)

Για να πάρει κάποιος 2.000 σύνταξη για *25* χρόνια από τις δικές του εισφορές, θα έπρεπε να δίνει 1.000 ευρώ το μήνα για 50 χρόνια δουλειάς - χωρίς να συνυπολογίσουμε τις ιατροφαρμακευτικές δαπάνες. Στην περίπτωση μάλιστα κάποιων συνταξιούχων όπως οι στρατιωτικοί, που παίρνουν κατώτατες συντάξεις περίπου 2,5 φορές το βασικό μισθό, και συνήθως από πολύ νωρίς, βλέπουμε πως τα χρήματα αυτά επιδοτούνται εξολοκλήρου από τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό.

Επομένως, όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε ότι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των χρημάτων αυτών προέρχεται από το δημόσιο, δηλαδή από εμάς τους υπόλοιπους.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 12, 2015)

Το αυτό συμβαίνει βέβαια για το σύνολο σχεδόν των συντάξεων, γιατί οι κρατήσεις προ '93 ήταν από γελοίες ως ανύπαρκτες. Γι' αυτό το συνταξιοδοτικό σχήμα είναι το μεγαλύτερο αγκάθι που μας έφερε στην σημερινή κατάσταση. Φταίνε και πολλά άλλα βέβαια, αλλά το συνταξιοδοτικό είναι ο Ειρηνικός κι ο Ατλαντικός μαζί.


----------



## Alexandra (May 12, 2015)

Ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα είναι η ένταξη στα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία ανθρώπων που ήρθαν αλεξιπτωτιστές χωρίς να έχουν πληρώσει τίποτα και επίσης η συγχώνευση υγιών ταμείων με χρεοκοπημένα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2015)

Όπου τα «υγιή ταμεία» που δεν ανήκουν στο στενό ή ευρύτερο Δημόσιο ήταν αυτά με τους «πόρους υπέρ τρίτων» που πληρώναμε υποχρεωτικά όλοι χωρίς να ξέρουμε ή να το συνειδητοποιούμε --ακόμη και όταν δεν χρησιμοποιούσαμε ούτε έμμεσα τις υπηρεσίες των δικαιούχων.

Από την άλλη, είναι σωστό επίσης να θυμόμαστε ότι επί δεκαετίες τα αποθεματικά των ασφαλιστικών ταμείων φυλάσσονταν υποχρεωτικά άτοκα στην Τράπεζα της Ελλάδας και χρηματοδοτούσαν από εκεί τις δημόσιες τράπεζες, που με τη σειρά τους δανειοδοτούσαν τον κρατικοδίαιτο ιδιωτικό τομέα.


----------



## SBE (May 12, 2015)

Πριν αρχίσετε όλοι μαζί να μου φωνάζετε, ξαναδείτε τί εγραψα:
α. έχουμε στοιχεία; Πού είναι;
β. είναι εξακριβωμένο και ακριβές αυτό που λέει, ότι δηλαδή η σύνταξη του ΙΚΑ που παίρνει ένας π.χ. ιδιωτικός υπάλληλος, σήμερα, είναι κατά 75-85% επιδοτούμενη από το κράτος;
γ. Για τί ποσοστό των συντάξεων ισχύει αυτό;


Να προσθέσω ότι θεωρώ λάθος το ότι μπαίνει στο ίδιο καζάνι η σύνταξη του ασφαλισμένου στο ΙΚΑ π.χ. και η σύνταξη ΟΓΑ των ανασφάλιστων, που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να λέγεται επίδομα γήρατος για ανασφάλιστους, για να μην μπερδευόμαστε (κι ας βγαίνει από το ίδιο ταμείο). Μας μπερδεύει πάρα πολύ, αλλά αφού το μετράνε έτσι, ΟΚ. 

Να υπενθυμίσω ότι οι εισφορές των ιδιωτικών υπαλλήλων (ΙΚΑ) και πριν το '93 ήταν μεγάλες, και για να μαζέψεις 10Κ ένσημα έπρεπε να πληρώνεις 30-35+ χρόνια. Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι το ασφαλιστικό είναι σαλάτα, αλλά θέλω να ξερω τις απαντήσεις στα πιο πάνω. Κατά προτίμηση όχι από την Παλ η οποία μάλλον ψάχνει αφορμή για να γκρινιάξει


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2015)

Νομίζω (δεν το ξέρω, για να είμαι σαφής) ότι δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος στην Ελλάδα και στον κόσμο ολόκληρο που να μπορεί να σου απαντήσει με στοιχεία στα πολύ λογικά ερωτήματα που θέτεις.


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2015)

Ε, τότε SBE ας μην προβάλλεις αντιρρήσεις συνέχεια εσύ, που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ανησυχείς για τη σύνταξη των δικών σου :)


----------



## SBE (May 12, 2015)

Η σύνταξη των δικών μου είναι η μέγιστη του ΙΚΑ, οπότε δεν έχουν να ανησυχούν. 

Σε αυτό που λέει ο Δόχτορας: χωρίς στοιχεία κι εγώ μπορώ να δηλώνω ότι το 99.9% κάθε σύνταξης στην Ελλάδα είναι κρατική επιδότηση. Γι'αυτό μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργη η δήλωση αυτή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2015)

Όταν είσαι ΓΓ Κοινωνικών Ασφαλίσεων και εξπέρ (υποτίθεται) στο θέμα έχει μια άλφα βαρύτητα η δήλωσή σου.


----------



## Alexandra (May 12, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όταν είσαι ΓΓ Κοινωνικών Ασφαλίσεων και εξπέρ (υποτίθεται) στο θέμα έχει μια άλφα βαρύτητα η δήλωσή σου.


Αν το είπε αυτός, προφανώς ξέρει τι λέει. Εδώ και χρόνια μόνο μ' αυτά τα θέματα ασχολείται.


----------



## SBE (May 12, 2015)

Δεν παύει να είναι πολιτική θέση του ΓΓ, και να κάνει πολιτική με τις δηλώσεις του. Γι'αυτό λέω: στοιχεία. 
Και εξήγησα ότι μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργη σύμπτωση ότι το ποσό που θεωρεί ότι δεν αποτελεί συνεισφορά του κράτους είναι το ίδιο με το ποσό που αντιστοιχεί στη σύνταξη- επίδομα γήρατος ανασφάλιστων. 

Γιατί αν όντως το κράτος χρειάζεται να επιδοτεί σε τόσο μεγάλο ποσοστό τις συντάξεις* το επόμενο ερώτημα είναι τί στο καλό διαχείριση έχει κάνει το ΙΚΑ τόσα χρόνια, που χρειάζεται τόσο μεγάλη ενίσχυση από τους φόρους για να πληρώσει συντάξεις; 

* είπα πιο πάνω ότι βγάζω από το λογαριασμό το επίδομα γήρατος με μορφή σύνταξης, δηλαδή τις συντάξεις ανασφάλιστων


----------



## SBE (May 12, 2015)

Όλα τα βρίσκεις γκουγκλίζοντας, που έχει το κακό ότι βρίσκεις κι άλλα πολλά...
Παρενθετικά, για μένα το ζήτημα είναι όχι τί λέει ο ΓΓ αλλά το ότι βλέπω ότι η νέα γενιά, δια της εκπροσώπου της, Παλάβρας, χτυπιέται και φωνάζει ότι φταίνε οι συνταξιούχοι για όλα. Σε λίγο ίσως κάποιος προτείνει να εφαρμόζεται υποχρεωτική ευθανασία στους άνω των 65 κι άλλες τέτοιες δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες. Γενικά, όπως είπα και πριν μια πενταετία, ειρήνη ημίν. Δεν θα λύσουμε κανένα πρόβλημα με τις αλληλοκατηγορίες (κι εκτός από την Παλάβρα, η Αλεξάνδρα πέφτει σε αυτή την παγίδα μερικές φορές). 

Το 70% λοιπόν, το βρήκα σ'αυτό το έγγραφο του ΟΟΣΑ από το 2013, και υποθέτω τους το δώσαμε εμείς, αλλά αφορά το σύνολο των συντάξεων, όλων των κατηγοριών, ακόμα και αυτές που δεν έχει εισπραχθεί δεκάρα τσακιστή (π.χ. οι συντάξεις ανασφάλιστων). 

Και ιδού το πρώτο αριθμητικό λάθος που βλέπω στις δηλώσεις του ΓΓ: αν νομίζει ότι "ακόμα και οι συντάξεις των 2000 ευρώ θα γίνουν 300 ευρώ χωρίς την κρατική επιχορήγηση" μάλλον χρειάζεται λίγη μέθοδο των τριών: αν αφαιρεθεί το 70% της σύνταξης των 2000 ευρώ αυτή θα γίνει 600 ευρώ. 
Για να γίνει η σύνταξη των 2000 ευρώ 300 ευρώ θα πρέπει να μειωθεί κατά 85%. 
Εκτός αν το κράτος αποφασίσει ότι θα κάνει όλες τις συντάξεις 300 ευρώ, ώστε αυτός που πλήρωσε εισφορές για 35+ χρόνια θα έχει την ίδια τύχη με αυτόν που δεν εργάστηκε νόμιμα μία μέρα στη ζωή του. Σε περίπτωση που γίνει αυτό φυσικά, πέρα από το ότι προβλέπω επανάσταση των παππούδων, θα μάθουμε κι εμείς οι νεότεροι ένα πολύ καλό δίδαγμα: ότι συμφέρει να εργάζεσαι παράνομα και να μην πληρώνεις εισφορές. Οπότε δε νομίζω ότι θα γίνει με αυτόν ακριβώς τον τρόπο. Οι διαβαθμίσεις θα διατηρηθούν, προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον. 

Από το ίδιο βλέπω ότι η ανταποδοτικότητα των ελληνικών συντάξεων είναι λίγο πιο κάτω από το μέσο όρο του ΟΟΣΑ για τον κανονικό μισθο και λίγο πιο πάνω από το μέσο όρο για τον χαμηλόμισθο. Δηλαδή τους έχουμε φροντίσει τους φτωχούς σε σχέση με άλλα κράτη, αλλά δεν είμαστε και κανένα κράτος κουβαρντάδικο.

Βρήκα επίσης αυτόν εδώ τον πίνακα για το ΙΚΑ, από εδώ. 



Από τον πίνακα βλέπω ότι κανονικά οι πρώτες δέκα σειρές δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν- συνταξιούχοι με λιγότερα απο 4000 ένσημα, που ήταν πάντα το κατώτατο όριο για σύνταξη (είναι περίπου 15 χιλιάδες, και περίπου 50 χιλιάδες οι αγνώστου αριθμού ενσήμων που νομίζω είναι απλά γραφειοκρατικό λάθος). 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτό εδώ το άρθρο λέει ότι πριν την κρίση σε γενικές γραμμές, το συνταξιοδοτικό σύστημα ήταν ευνοϊκότερο για τους ασυτοαπασχολούμενους παρά για τους υπαλλήλους. Τι έχουν αν πουν γι' αυτό οι αυτοαπασχολούμενοι της Λεξιλογίας; Ισχύει; Έχει αλλάξει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2015)

Στο άρθρο δεν μπορώ να μπω, αλλά αυτοπασχολούμενοι για τις διεθνείς στατιστικές είναι όλοι οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες, ακόμη και αυτοί των «ευγενών»ταμείων που, ναι, ήταν και είναι ευνοημένοι, ιδιαίτερα από τις κρατήσεις τρίτων υπέρ των ταμείων τους.

Επίσης, αν είχες ακούσει τον ΓΓ στο βιντεάκι που σε παρέπεμψα, θα είχες προσέξει ότι δεν λέει πως όλες οι συντάξεις θα πάνε στα 300 αλλά ότι οι _ανώτερες_ θα κατέβουν στα 300...

Όσο για αυτό:


> [...]θα μάθουμε κι εμείς οι νεότεροι ένα πολύ καλό δίδαγμα: ότι συμφέρει να εργάζεσαι παράνομα και να μην πληρώνεις εισφορές.


μόλις ανακάλυψες έναν διαχρονικό λόγο εισφοροδιαφυγής στο ΙΚΑ. Όταν οι συντάξεις του ΙΚΑ δεν έχουν ουσιαστική διαφορά είτε έχεις 4500 ένσημα (που οι τροϊκανοί ζητούν να πάνε στις 6.000, 20 χρόνια δουλειά δηλαδή) είτε 10.000 (33+ χρόνια), όποιος είχε συμπληρώσει το κατώτερο όριο τι τον συνέφερε να κάνει σε συνεργασία με τον εργοδότη του; Ακριβώς.


----------



## SBE (May 13, 2015)

> Επίσης, αν είχες ακούσει τον ΓΓ στο βιντεάκι που σε παρέπεμψα, θα είχες προσέξει ότι δεν λέει πως όλες οι συντάξεις θα πάνε στα 300 αλλά ότι οι _ανώτερες_ θα κατέβουν στα 300...



Εννοώντας ότι οι κατώτερες θα πάνε στο μηδέν ή εννοώντας ότι θα τιμωρήσουν τους μεγαλοσυνταξιούχους, άραγε;  



> Όταν οι συντάξεις του ΙΚΑ δεν έχουν ουσιαστική διαφορά είτε έχεις 4500 ένσημα (που οι τροϊκανοί ζητούν να πάνε στις 6.000, 20 χρόνια δουλειά δηλαδή) είτε 10.000 (33+ χρόνια), όποιος είχε συμπληρώσει το κατώτερο όριο τι τον συνέφερε να κάνει σε συνεργασία με τον εργοδότη του; Ακριβώς.



Γι'αυτό χρειάζεται να υπάρχει σημαντική διαβάθμιση, ώστε να υπάρχει κίνητρο να πληρώσει κανείς όσο περισσότερα γίνεται. 

Κοίτα, εγώ το έλεγα στη μητέρα μου ότι αδίκως δούλευε μέχρι τα 65 για να συμπληρώσει 10500, ενώ θα μπορούσε να είχε πάρει σύνταξη λόγω ηλικίας στα 60. Μου έλεγε όμως ότι η μειωμένη που θα έπαιρνε λόγω ηλικίας θα είχε μεγάλη διαφορά από την πλήρη (γιατί δεν πήγαιναν αναλογικά). Η ανώτατη του ΙΚΑ είναι σήμερα 1250 περίπου, ενώ η κατώτατη είναι νομίζω 730, που εδώ που τα λέμε είναι σημαντική διαφορά. Βέβαια αν πάει η ανώτατη στα 900 ευρώ και η κατώτατη παραμείνει 730, ε, ναι, τότε η διαφορά θα είναι ασήμαντη για τις εισφορές που έχει πληρώσει ο καθένας. 

Και μια που ανέφερα τη μητέρα μου: στον κλάδο της είχαν επικουρικό ταμείο το οποίο σου έδινε αμέσως πλήρη επικουρική σύνταξη με 17 χρόνια εισφορές, με την προϋπόθεση ότι δεν εργαζόσουν πλέον σε εταιρία του κλάδου αυτού (αυτό θα πει γενναιοδωρία, σύνταξη στα 35 για όσους έπιαναν δουλειά στα 18). Η σύνταξη αυτή πριν την οικονομική κρίση ήταν 600 ευρώ το μήνα, ποσό όχι και τόσο ευκαταφρόνητο. 
Αν συνέχιζες να εργάζεσαι στον κλάδο, συνέχιζες να πληρώνεις επικουρική σύνταξη μέχρι τα 25-30 χρόνια (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς πόσα). Έτσι πολλοί συνάδερφοί της που εργάζονταν σε ομίλους με το που έκλειναν τη δεκαεπταετία έπαιρναν μεταγραφή (μόνο στα χαρτιά) για άλλη υπηρεσία του ομίλου και έπαιρναν την επικουρική σύνταξη, ενώ συνέχιζαν να δουλεύουν στον κλάδο. Ή έψαχναν για άλλη δουλειά, σε άλλο κλάδο. Ή αν δεν τους ένοιαζε το ΙΚΑ, το διέκοπταν κι εργάζονταν παράνομα, εισπράττοντας μαύρο μισθό και επικουρική σύνταξη. Στην ουσία το επικουρικό ταμείο τιμωρούσε όσους δεν είχαν δυνατότητα ή δεν ήθελαν να αλλάξουν δουλειά, και επιβράβευε την απάτη. Είμαστε για δέσιμο, δεν είμαστε;


----------



## Alexandra (May 13, 2015)

SBE said:


> Είμαστε για δέσιμο, δεν είμαστε;


Ε, μα φυσικά. Τι άλλο μπορεί να δείχνει όλη η ελληνική πραγματικότητα;


----------



## Palavra (May 13, 2015)

SBE said:


> αλλά το ότι βλέπω ότι η νέα γενιά, δια της εκπροσώπου της, Παλάβρας, χτυπιέται και φωνάζει ότι φταίνε οι συνταξιούχοι για όλα.


Ρε συ, SBE, μη βάζεις στο στόμα μου λόγια που δεν έχω πει. Αυτό που λέω από την αρχή είναι το εξής: εγώ (που είμαι από τους τυχερούς γιατί εργάζομαι ακόμα) έχω υποστεί σημαντικότατη μείωση εισοδημάτων από τότε που ξέσπασε η κρίση. Όμως, ούτε μία φορά δεν έχω διαμαρτυρηθεί για το γεγονός αυτό καθ' αυτό, γιατί βλέπω σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται η χώρα. 

Όμως, από την άλλη νιώθω ότι με κοροϊδεύουν όταν το μόνο που απασχολεί την κυβέρνηση είναι πώς θα πληρώσει «μισθούς και συντάξεις» και όταν οι ίδιοι οι συνταξιούχοι δεν δείχνουν προς τη νέα γενιά την ίδια κατανόηση που τους δείχνει εκείνη. Δεν μπορεί δηλαδή να διαμαρτύρεται ο πατέρας γνωστής μου που του έκοψαν τη σύνταξη (την οποία παίρνει από τα 50) από τα 2.200 στα 1.700 - κι αυτό είναι ένα παράδειγμα από τα πολλά. Πρέπει να βάλουμε πλάτη όλοι. Γιατί προς το παρόν βάζουν μόνο οι εργαζόμενοι, κι απ' αυτούς οι μη προνομιούχοι, εκείνοι δηλαδή που δεν έπαιρναν 700 ευρώ για 3ωρη εργασία και επαναπροσλήφθηκαν με φουλ ωράριο.

Όταν δε το επισήμανα αυτό λίγο πιο πάνω, κι εσύ κι ο Ελληγενής αρχίσατε τα «μα γιατί δε δείχνεις αλληλεγγύη;» Δείχνω, με το πορτοφόλι μου. Όμως περιμένω ανταπόδοση: οι συνταξιούχοι και οι ΔΥ πληρώθηκαν τον προηγούμενο μήνα με τα χρήματα του ΑΚΑΓΕ, δηλαδή με τη σύνταξή μου. Άκουσες να βγει κάποιος από αυτούς να διαμαρτυρηθεί; 

Αντί ωστόσο να υπάρξει κάποιου είδους λογική αντιμετώπιση των εργαζομένων εκτός δημοσίου, με αντεπιχειρήματα, δεχόμαστε μια ομοβροντία συναισθηματικού εκβιασμού και επιχειρημάτων που απευθύνονται στο θυμικό.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 13, 2015)

Εγώ λέω ότι οι μειώσεις συντάξεων δεν συμφέρουν κανέναν, εφόσον τα έξτρα χρήματα φεύγουν από την χώρα. Θα συνέφεραν αν γινόταν μια πιο δίκαιη αντιστάθμιση, π.χ. μέσω μείωσης της φορολογίας. Αυτό εννοώ όταν μιλάω για αλληλεγγύη. Ούτε συνταξιούχος είμαι ούτε ΔΥ για να θίγομαι άμεσα. Θίγομαι έμμεσα, όπως κι εσύ.


----------



## SBE (May 13, 2015)

Οι συνταξιούχοι δε νομίζω να πιέζουν περισσότερο από άλλες πληθυσμιακές ομάδες. Απλά το κράτος στην Ελλάδα έχει αποφασίσει εδώ και δεκαετίες ότι στα ζητήματα κοινωνικής πρόνοιας προηγούνται οι συντάξεις κι ακολουθούν όλα τα άλλα. Αυτό είναι όλο. 

Στα πιο πάνω που παραθέτω το λέει ξεκάθαρα και συνοπτικά: Ξοδεύουμε όσα κι οι άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες για την κοινωνική πρόνοια αλλά όπως και άλλες χώρες του νότου, το μεγαλύτερο μέρος πηγαίνει στις συντάξεις και ακολουθούν οι οικογένειες και οι άνεργοι. Το οποίο είναι όχι μόνο βολικό αλλά και εύκολο, γιατί δεν χρειάζεται να φτιάξεις υποδομές, που σημαίνει προσλήψεις κι έξοδα. Πετάς υποσχέσεις για λεφτά στο μέλλον και φτάνει.


----------



## Zazula (May 13, 2015)

Greece Effectively Defaults To IMF Using SDR Reserves To "Repay" Fund; 1 Month Countdown Begins


----------



## Hellegennes (May 15, 2015)

Το υπουργείο οικονομικών λέει ότι ήταν γραφειοκρατικό θέμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Hellegennes (May 15, 2015)

Δεν χάλασε ποτέ; Says who; Εγώ πάντως από καιρό σε καιρό ακούω τους τάδε ή τους δείνα να λένε ότι άργησε η καταβολή μισθού ή επιδόματος μερικές μέρες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2015)

Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον αν υπήρχε κάποια τεκμηρίωση ή στοιχείο πέρα από κάτι που άκουσες από κάποιον να λέει ότι του συνέβη κάτι (μπορεί π.χ. να ήταν περίπτωση παρακράτησης χρεωστουμένων). Το θέμα είναι ότι οι δύο «βλάβες» των τελευταίων ημερών τεκμηριώνονται ως τέτοιες με βάση επίσημες ανακοινώσεις. (Στην πραγματικότητα, από ό,τι κατάλαβα από τις ανακοινώσεις, δεν πρόκειται για βλάβη. Αν το σύστημα δεν ξέρει ποιον να πληρώσει και δεν έχει επαρκή αποθεματικά, δεν πληρώνει κανέναν --και καλά κάνει και σωστά σχεδιασμένο είναι έτσι.)


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2015)

Περί όνου σκιάς η διαφωνία σας, βέβαια. Δεν αμφιβάλλει κανείς ότι τελειώνει το ρευστό. Περιμένουμε με την ανάσα κομμένη τα επόμενα βήματα, έτσι;


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον αν υπήρχε κάποια τεκμηρίωση ή στοιχείο πέρα από κάτι που άκουσες από κάποιον να λέει ότι του συνέβη κάτι (μπορεί π.χ. να ήταν περίπτωση παρακράτησης χρεωστουμένων). ...



Κομφούζιο επικράτησε από το πρωί σε αρκετά ΑΤΜ τραπεζικών υποκαταστημάτων, με τις αναλήψεις μετρητών. Έκπληκτοι καταναλωτές διαπίστωσαν ότι όταν επιχειρούσαν να σηκώσουν χρήματα από τους τραπεζικούς τους λογαριασμούς μέσω του συστήματος διατραπεζικών συναλλαγών (ΔΙΑΣ), όχι μόνο δεν έπαιρναν χρήματα αλλά χρεώνονταν κανονικά ωσάν να είχαν κάνει ανάληψη. Μάλιστα αρκετοί καταναλωτές που επιχείρησαν δύο και τρεις φορές να σηκώσουν χρήματα έλαβαν και μηνύματα ότι έχουν υπερβεί το πιστωτικό τους όριο, με αποτέλεσμα να φύγουν με άδεια χέρια, αλλά χρεωμένοι.

Το www.koutipandoras.gr επικοινώνησε με την αρμόδια αρχή της ΔΙΑΣ προκειμένου να επιβεβαιώσει τις καταγγελίες των καταναλωτών. Η εκπρόσωπος της ΔΙΑΣ κ. Βασιλική Κλαουδάτου, επιβεβαίωσε την ύπαρξη τεχνικού προβλήματος και διαβεβαίωσε ότι όλες οι επιβαρύνσεις που υπήρξαν θα αποκατασταθούν εις το ακέραιο. «Υπήρξε ένα μικρό τεχνικό πρόβλημα το οποίο αποκαταστάθηκε, γι αυτό και δημιουργήθηκαν αυτά τα προβλήματα. Σε ότι αφορά τις χρεώσεις, θα αποκατασταθούν πλήρως» υπογραμμίζει η κ. Κλαουδάτου.

26-3-2012, http://www.koutipandoras.gr/article/17677/systima-dias-hreonei-horis-na-dinei-lefta


Ντισκλέιμερ: το σχόλιο αφορά μόνο τις βλάβες του ΔΙΑΣ γενικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2015)

Μερσί, daeman. (Πάλι περίεργη ημερομηνία ήταν, όμως...)


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2015)

Αν εγώ επιχείρησα να βγάλω 100 ευρώ, δε δούλεψε, επιχείρησα να βγάλω άλλα 100, δεν δούλεψε κλπ και στο τέλος έφυγα με άδεια χέρια, όπως λέει η είδηση, που ξέρει το σύστημα ότι δεν έκανα αναλήψεις; 

Ξέρω ότι κολλάω σε λεπτομέρειες, αλλά θυμάμαι μια φορά στο Μάντσεστερ ότι έγινε αυτό ακριβώς (φυσικά όχι δυο φορές, δεν είμαι χαζή να επαναλάβω τη συναλλαγή που πήγε στραβά), και χρειάστηκε να πάω μέσα στην τράπεζα, να δηλώσω το πρόβλημα, να περιμένω μέχρι την ώρα που θα έκλεινε η τράπεζα να μετρήσουν τα μετρητά που είχε το μηχάνημα και να τα συγκρίνουν με τις αναλήψεις, να δουν ότι είχαν πλεόνασμα όσο έλεγα ότι είχα ζητήσει, και να τα πιστώσουν στο λογαριασμό μου την επόμενη εργάσιμη.

Αυτό για να μη νομίζει κανείς ότι με κάποιο μαγικό τρόπο το σύστημα ξέρει ότι δεν σου έβγαλε χρήματα παρόλο που κατέγραψε ότι έκανε ανάληψη. 

ΟΚ, είμαι ίσως εκτός θέματος, αλλά η μηχανικός μέσα μου διαμαρτυρήθηκε.


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μερσί, daeman. (Πάλι περίεργη ημερομηνία ήταν, όμως...)



Αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει σύστημα πληροφορικής αλάνθαστο, ιδίως σε τέτοια κλίμακα. 
Αν τύχει και, εκτός από την αδιαθεσία (ή «αδιαθεσία») του Δία, είναι κι ανάδρομος ο Ερμής, περίτρομος ο κόσμος κι άδειος ο πίθος και ξύνουμε τον πάτο του, άσ' τα βράσ' τα.


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2015)

SBE said:


> Αν εγώ επιχείρησα να βγάλω 100 ευρώ, δε δούλεψε, επιχείρησα να βγάλω άλλα 100, δεν δούλεψε κλπ και στο τέλος έφυγα με άδεια χέρια, όπως λέει η είδηση, που ξέρει το σύστημα ότι δεν έκανα αναλήψεις;
> ...



Εεεεμμμ:



daeman said:


> ...
> Το www.koutipandoras.gr επικοινώνησε με την αρμόδια αρχή της ΔΙΑΣ προκειμένου να επιβεβαιώσει τις καταγγελίες των καταναλωτών. Η εκπρόσωπος της ΔΙΑΣ κ. Βασιλική Κλαουδάτου, επιβεβαίωσε την ύπαρξη τεχνικού προβλήματος και διαβεβαίωσε ότι όλες οι επιβαρύνσεις που υπήρξαν θα αποκατασταθούν εις το ακέραιο. «Υπήρξε ένα μικρό τεχνικό πρόβλημα το οποίο αποκαταστάθηκε, γι αυτό και δημιουργήθηκαν αυτά τα προβλήματα. Σε ότι αφορά τις χρεώσεις, θα αποκατασταθούν πλήρως» υπογραμμίζει η κ. Κλαουδάτου.
> 
> 26-3-2012, http://www.koutipandoras.gr/article/17677/systima-dias-hreonei-horis-na-dinei-lefta



Αλλά δίκιο έχεις, είμαστε εκτός θέματος.


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Το υπουργείο οικονομικών λέει ότι ήταν γραφειοκρατικό θέμα.


Οι ίδιες πληροφοριες αναφέρουν οτι η πληρωμή των 630 εργαζομένων του Οργανισμού ήταν να γινει στις 13 Μαΐου. 

Ωστοσο διαμηνύθηκε προς τους εργαζόμενους οτι ο μισθός θα καταβληθεί στους λογαριασμούς τους στις 14 Μαΐου ενω σημερα το πρωι ενημερώθηκαν οτι τελικά θα πάρουν τους μισθούς τους τη Δευτερα 18 Μαΐου χωρις ακομη να υπαρχει σαφής εικονα για τον αν και σε αυτη την ημερομηνία θα καταβληθούν οι μισθοί τους,

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί οτι στις αρχές Μαρτίου ο ΟΠΕΚΕΠΕ ήταν ο πρώτος δημόσιος οργανισμός στον οποιο η κυβερνηση ...έβαλε χέρι στα αποθεματικά του μεταφέροντας πανω απο 200 εκ. απο τις εμπορικές τράπεζες στην Τράπεζα της Ελλαδος για να αξιοποιηθούν για χρηματοδοτικές ανάγκες του κράτους.​



Εντολή στις πρεσβείες για επιστροφή αδιάθετων χρημάτων έστειλε η κυβέρνηση


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2015)

Η απάντηση είναι απλώς καθησυχαστική. Και βεβαίως δεν υπάρχει καμιά αντίρρηση ότι θα πιστωθούν οι αναλήψεις που δεν έγιναν. Αλλά όχι χωρίς έλεγχο αν όντως έγιναν.


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2015)

Να παρατηρήσω εδώ ότι όλα τα τεχνικά προβλήματα που αναφέρετε ως τώρα είναι μεμονωμένα και, απ' όσο τουλάχιστον ξέρω, δεν έχει ξανακουστεί ως τώρα να υπάρχουν μαζικές καθυστερήσεις στις καταβολές μισθών δημοσίου, πόσο μάλλον εξαιτίας του ΔΙΑΣ.


----------



## Alexandra (May 15, 2015)

SBE said:


> Ξέρω ότι κολλάω σε λεπτομέρειες, αλλά θυμάμαι μια φορά στο Μάντσεστερ ότι έγινε αυτό ακριβώς (φυσικά όχι δυο φορές, δεν είμαι χαζή να επαναλάβω τη συναλλαγή που πήγε στραβά), και χρειάστηκε να πάω μέσα στην τράπεζα, να δηλώσω το πρόβλημα, να περιμένω μέχρι την ώρα που θα έκλεινε η τράπεζα να μετρήσουν τα μετρητά που είχε το μηχάνημα και να τα συγκρίνουν με τις αναλήψεις, να δουν ότι είχαν πλεόνασμα όσο έλεγα ότι είχα ζητήσει, και να τα πιστώσουν στο λογαριασμό μου την επόμενη εργάσιμη.


Μια φορά μού συνέβη αυτό με ΑΤΜ της Eurobank, από το οποίο επιχείρησα να κάνω ανάληψη μέσω ΔΙΑΣ από λογαριασμό που έχω στην Εθνική. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση η επιστροφή των χρημάτων στον λογαριασμό μου χρειάστηκε ολόκληρη διαδικασία που κράτησε πάνω από 15 μέρες.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2015)

Για να μην παρασυρθούμε σε περιπτωσιολογία σχετικά με τις κακές στιγμές των ηλεκτρονικών συστημάτων, το νόημα του #909 που ξεκινά με τον τίτλο «Από τον ΟΠΕΚΕΠΕ ξεκινά η ...στάση πληρωμών;» ήταν, νομίζω, η επιθυμία της Παλάβρας να καταγράψει από πού θα αρχίσει το ξήλωμα αυτού του είδους, ποια θα είναι η πρώτη δημόσια υπηρεσία που δεν θα πληρώσει τους υπαλλήλους της ή θα τους πληρώσει εν μέρει με χρεωστικά (IOUs). Αν θέλετε δηλαδή να παίξουμε στοίχημα, ποιες θα ήταν οι επιλογές; Οι παρακάτω;

α) Κάποια στιγμή δεν θα πληρωθούν μισθοί
β) Κάποια στιγμή θα πληρωθούν μισθοί σε δραχμές
γ) Κάποια στιγμή θα πληρωθούν μισθοί σε ευρώ και χρεωστικά 
δ) Κάποια στιγμή θα πληρωθούν μισθοί μόνο σε χρεωστικά
ε) Δεν θα σταματήσουν στο προβλέψιμο μέλλον οι πληρωμές σε ευρώ


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2015)

Define «προβλέψιμο μέλλον»


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Define «προβλέψιμο μέλλον»



Μα η ομορφιά του όρου είναι ότι έχει τη δημιουργική αοριστία που έχουν και τα τέρμινα. Μπορεί να μείνει απροσδιόριστος.

Αυτό που εννοώ πάντως είναι ότι στην επιλογή (ε) θα προκύψει συμφωνία με τους δανειστές προτού στεγνώσουν όλα τα αποθέματα.


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2015)

...
Αν ήταν προβλέψιμο το μέλλον, τι νόημα θα είχαν τα στοιχήματα;

Άσε που, από τέτοιο στοίχημα, θα προτιμούσα να στοιχηματίσω με τον Θεριστή, σε αγώνα σκακιού. Πιο πολλές πιθανότητες επιτυχίας θα είχα, και στη σκακιέρα και στο στοίχημα. To be or not to be: 50-50. That game's fair at least, although the black always win.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 15, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον αν υπήρχε κάποια τεκμηρίωση ή στοιχείο πέρα από κάτι που άκουσες από κάποιον να λέει ότι του συνέβη κάτι



Όχι, έχει συμβεί 2-3 φορές τον τελευταίο χρόνο να καθυστερήσει η πρόνοια να δώσει επιδόματα και μου το έχουν επιβεβαιώσει όλοι στην γειτονιά που παίρνουν επιδόματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2015)

Για τα επιδόματα έχεις δίκιο, είναι γνωστό. Αλλά είναι γνωστό επίσης ότι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις επιδομάτων κλπ απλώς δεν υπήρχαν χρήματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 16, 2015)

nickel said:


> Μα η ομορφιά του όρου είναι ότι έχει τη δημιουργική αοριστία που έχουν και τα τέρμινα. Μπορεί να μείνει απροσδιόριστος.
> 
> Αυτό που εννοώ πάντως είναι ότι στην επιλογή (ε) θα προκύψει συμφωνία με τους δανειστές προτού στεγνώσουν όλα τα αποθέματα.



Στοίχημα μπορούμε να βάλουμε μπας και βγάλουμε κι εμείς κάνα φράγκο όπως ο Σκωτσέζος;


----------



## Hellegennes (May 16, 2015)

SBE said:


> Αν εγώ επιχείρησα να βγάλω 100 ευρώ, δε δούλεψε, επιχείρησα να βγάλω άλλα 100, δεν δούλεψε κλπ και στο τέλος έφυγα με άδεια χέρια, όπως λέει η είδηση, που ξέρει το σύστημα ότι δεν έκανα αναλήψεις;
> 
> Ξέρω ότι κολλάω σε λεπτομέρειες, αλλά θυμάμαι μια φορά στο Μάντσεστερ ότι έγινε αυτό ακριβώς (φυσικά όχι δυο φορές, δεν είμαι χαζή να επαναλάβω τη συναλλαγή που πήγε στραβά), και χρειάστηκε να πάω μέσα στην τράπεζα, να δηλώσω το πρόβλημα, να περιμένω μέχρι την ώρα που θα έκλεινε η τράπεζα να μετρήσουν τα μετρητά που είχε το μηχάνημα και να τα συγκρίνουν με τις αναλήψεις, να δουν ότι είχαν πλεόνασμα όσο έλεγα ότι είχα ζητήσει, και να τα πιστώσουν στο λογαριασμό μου την επόμενη εργάσιμη.
> 
> ...



Το σύστημα δεν το ξέρει, αλλά μπορεί κάποιος να διασταυρώσει την καταγγελία με την κάμερα ασφαλείας που βλέπει το ATM.


----------



## Palavra (May 16, 2015)

Αποκλειστικό: «Βόμβα» για κούρεμα… στα κουρεμένα ομόλογα

Εισήγηση-βόμβα για ρευστοποίηση 100 εκατ. ευρώ από τα κουρεμένα ομόλογα προκειμένου να πληρωθούν οι επικουρικές συντάξεις του Ιουνίου καλείται να επικυρώσει το Ενιαίο Ταμείο Επικουρικής Ασφάλισης που συνεδριάζει εκτάκτως τη Δευτέρα στη 1 μετά το μεσημέρι.

Η εισήγηση –σύμφωνα με το περιεχόμενο της ημερήσιας διάταξης που αποκαλύπτει ο Ελεύθερος Τύπος- αναφέρει επί λέξει «αποδέσμευση κεφαλαίων από την Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος» και το ποσό που προτείνεται να αποδεσμευτεί είναι 100 εκατ. ευρώ.

Η τρέχουσα τιμή στην οποία θα γίνει η ρευστοποίηση είναι 22 ευρώ, ενώ η τιμή κτήσης των τίτλων ήταν 29 ευρώ. Το σπάσιμο των ομολόγων δηλαδή θα γίνει με ζημιά της τάξης του 25%. 

Η ρευστότητα που διαθέτει το Ταμείο δεν επαρκεί για να πληρωθούν οι επικουρικές συντάξεις, καθώς χρειάζεται 260 εκατ. ευρώ και μπορεί να εξασφαλίσει μόνο τα 160 εκατ. Η λύση που προκρίθηκε από τη νέα διοίκηση με τη σχετική εισήγηση είναι να προχωρήσει σε ρευστοποίηση μέρους των ομολόγων που διατηρεί στο Κοινό Κεφάλαιο της Τράπεζας της Ελλάδος, μέχρι του ύψους των 100 εκατ. ευρώ. Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση η πληρωμή των συντάξεων δεν είναι εξασφαλισμένη, καθώς και το υπουργείο Εργασίας αδυνατεί να βρει πόρους!​


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2015)

​Η Palavra θα αποκτήσει την ειδικότητα της ανιχνεύτριας της πρώτης στάσης πληρωμών.​ 

Του κράτους προς υπαλλήλους ή συνταξιούχους. Να σου μιλήσω για στάσεις πληρωμών στον ιδιωτικό τομέα; Ή στάσεις πληρωμών του κράτους ΠΡΟΣ τον ιδιωτικό τομέα;


----------



## Marinos (May 16, 2015)

Ελπίζω να μη θεωρεί κανείς ότι τέτοιου είδους στάσεις πληρωμών, κυρίως (αλλά όχι μόνο) στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, είναι ιδιαιτερότητα των τελευταίων μηνών.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 16, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Ελπίζω να μη θεωρεί κανείς ότι τέτοιου είδους στάσεις πληρωμών, κυρίως (αλλά όχι μόνο) στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, είναι ιδιαιτερότητα των τελευταίων μηνών.



Στάση πληρωμών των ιδιωτών συμβαίνει εδώ και 5 χρόνια, με μερικές ανάσες χρηματοδότησης.


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2015)

Καλά λέτε. Είναι μέρος ενός φαύλου κύκλου που γίνεται όλο και πιο φαύλος. (Για να μη λέμε συνέχεια για... σπιράλ.)


----------



## Palavra (May 16, 2015)

Ναι, όπως τα λέτε. Από τότε που ξέσπασε η κρίση και μετά, στον ιδιωτικό τομέα η καθυστέρηση στις πληρωμές είναι το καλό σενάριο.


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2015)

nickel said:


> ... (Για να μη λέμε συνέχεια για... σπιράλ.)



Για να μη λένε συνέχεια _σπιράλ _την κατιούσα, την κάτω βόλτα, έχουμε πει πάνω από 5 χρόνια τώρα _*τη δίνη*_, αλλά φωνή βοώντων εν τη γυναικολογική και υδραυλική ερήμω του *spiral* ουκ εισακούεται. 

[nudge] Ίσως θα ήταν καλό να έμπαινε η _δίνη _και στον τίτλο εκείνου του νήματος, μήπως το βρίσκουν ευκολότερα και σκεφτούν να μην πνίγονται σπειροειδώς σε μια κουταλιά νερό. [/nudge]


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2015)

Αυτό το άρθρο είναι στα κλειστά των Νέων. Θα πω αργότερα πού διαφωνώ με τα επιχειρήματα του Κούρτοβικ.


*Ζητούνται ιδεοληπτικοί*
Δημοσθένης Κούρτοβικ (Τα Νέα, 16/5/2015)

Είναι, λέει, ιδεοληπτικοί. Μακάρι να ήταν. Θα βλέπαμε τότε, εμείς οι παλιοί αριστεροί, να παίρνουν σάρκα και οστά κάποια από τα όνειρα που μας έκαναν να ασπαστούμε, νέοι, την αριστερή ιδεολογία. Θα βλέπαμε να εφαρμόζονται αρχές που ήταν και είναι για εμάς απόλυτες, αδιαπραγμάτευτες, απροϋπόθετες (εμείς είμαστε οι ιδεοληπτικοί!). Χάριν αυτού θα δείχναμε κατανόηση για την ακατανόητη τακτική της κυβέρνησης στις συνομιλίες με τους θεσμούς, θα βρίσκαμε συμπαθητική έως συγκινητική την αφέλειά της στο Μεταναστευτικό, ίσως ανησυχούσαμε λιγότερο για τον δυσοίωνο αυταρχισμό κυβερνητικών και άλλων κομματικών στελεχών του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.

Θα ήμασταν διατεθειμένοι να τα παραβλέψουμε ή να τα υποβαθμίσουμε αυτά και άλλα, πρώτα πρώτα επειδή η κυβέρνηση, για την ακρίβεια το αριστερό και μεγαλύτερο σκέλος της, θα τιμούσε το ήθος της Αριστεράς, που είναι η ιστορική περιουσία της. Σε διαμετρική αντίθεση με τις κυβερνήσεις του καθεστωτικού παλαιοκομματισμού, θα στελέχωνε το Δημόσιο με κριτήριο την ικανότητα και την εμπειρογνωμοσύνη, όχι το βόλεμα αποτυχόντων πολιτευτών ή συγγενών. Δεν θα μπούκωνε και αυτή τα υπουργεία με στρατιές «συμβούλων». Προπαντός δεν θα διανοούνταν να καταργήσει τη Διαύγεια, τον πιο προοδευτικό θεσμό που είχαμε, ίσα ίσα θα τον υπερασπιζόταν φανατικά, γιατί η διαφάνεια των αποφάσεων μιας αριστερής κυβέρνησης είναι η τιμή της, είναι το μέτρο της ιδεολογικής ειλικρίνειάς της. 

Θα βλέπαμε τις δαπάνες για κοινωνική πολιτική, έστω με τα πενιχρά μέσα που διαθέτει σήμερα η κυβέρνηση, να έχουν απόλυτη ποσοτική υπεροχή απέναντι στην, αμφίβολης άλλωστε χρησιμότητας, επισκευή μερικών πολεμικών αεροσκαφών και όχι να μη φτάνουν ούτε στο μισό αυτού του κόστους. Θα βλέπαμε την αριστερή κυβέρνηση να νοιάζεται για τους ανέργους του ιδιωτικού τομέα τουλάχιστον όσο για τους απολυμένους του Δημοσίου. Θα είχαμε χειροπιαστά δείγματα της αγωνίας της για την πραγματική οικονομία, για τον κόσμο της δημιουργικής εργασίας, που είναι ο ακρογωνιαίος λίθος των σοσιαλιστικών οικονομικών θεωριών αλλά και της σοσιαλιστικής ηθικής.

Η σύμπραξη με ένα εθνολαϊκιστικό δεξιό κόμμα, στο πλαίσιο μιας μεγάλης «αντιμνημονιακής συμμαχίας» (μήπως κατά το πρότυπο της μεγάλης αντιφασιστικής συμμαχίας του Β' Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου;), θα μας ενοχλούσε όσο τώρα, αλλά ίσως να τη συγχωρούσαμε σε μια Αριστερά που θα τη θεωρούσε τακτικά αναγκαία. Αλλά η σύμπραξη δεν θα γινόταν ώσμωση. Δεν θα βλέπαμε κορυφαία στελέχη του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ να συμμετέχουν ένθερμα σε στρατοκρατικής κοπής φιέστες, αντιγραμμένες από ένα μισητό καθεστώς που γνωρίσαμε καλά εμείς οι παλιοί αριστεροί, ή να υπερθεματίζουν σε θεσμούς και έθιμα που θρέφουν σπέρματα θεοκρατίας.

Πάνω από όλα η ιδεοληπτική Αριστερά που θα θέλαμε θα έδινε τη μέγιστη έμφαση στην παιδεία, όπως έχουν κάνει όλες οι σοσιαλιστικές ή κομμουνιστικές κυβερνήσεις (θυμάμαι τον Δημήτρη Χατζή να μου λέει ότι το θετικότερο γνώρισμα των κομμουνιστικών καθεστώτων της Ανατολικής Ευρώπης ήταν το εξαιρετικό εκπαιδευτικό σύστημά τους). Εμείς όμως βλέπουμε την «πρώτη φορά Αριστερά» να νομοθετεί με το βλέμμα στους συνδικαλιστές της παιδείας, όχι στην ίδια την παιδεία και στα νιάτα που κάθονται στα θρανία, να ξηλώνει ό,τι σωστό πήγαινε να γίνει, να μας γυρίζει σε ένα μοντέλο που δοκιμάστηκε πριν από τριάντα χρόνια με οικτρά αποτελέσματα. 

Εκείνο που με ανησυχεί περισσότερο είναι η ευκολία με την οποία αριστεροί ιδεολόγοι, προσκείμενοι στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, τα δικαιολογούν αυτά. Το κομματικό - πελατειακό κράτος; Η Αριστερά πρέπει να αποκτήσει δικά της ερείσματα στον διαβρωμένο από τα μνημονιακά κόμματα κρατικό μηχανισμό. Τα 500 εκατομμύρια για τα απαρχαιωμένα αεροσκάφη; Ήταν υποχρέωση ανειλημμένη από τους προηγούμενους. Οι εθνικιστικές φιέστες και οι θεοκρατικές τελετές; Άσχημο, αλλά επουσιώδες. Η εκπαιδευτική αντιμεταρρύθμιση; Ο Μπαλτάς είναι γνήσιος αριστερός και θα ξέρει τι κάνει.

Καμία διαμαρτυρία. Καμία ενόχληση. Σύντροφοι, πού πήγαν οι ιδεοληψίες σας;
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5239353/zhtoyntai-ideolhptikoi/​


----------



## Costas (May 17, 2015)

Αριστερά
Μακρύς ο κατάλογος των σημαντικών συγγραφέων που αγνόησε επιδεικτικά επειδή δεν ήταν δικοί της· των σπουδαίων συγγραφέων που καταδίωξε και συκοφάντησε επειδή την εγκατέλειψαν· των μέτριων ή ασήμαντων συγγραφέων που πρόβαλε ως σπουδαίους επειδή την υπηρέτησαν πιστά. Αυτό είναι το τίμημα που πλήρωσε η λογοτεχνία στη μόνη πολιτική παράταξη που την πήρε [στα] σοβαρά.

Δημοσθένης Κούρτοβικ, _Αντιλεξικό νεοελληνικής χρηστομάθειας_


----------



## Costas (May 17, 2015)

Η Ζωή Κ. προ ολίγου στον Σκάι: "σχήμα λόγου" η "κατάργηση των μνημονίων με ένα νόμο και ένα άρθρο", απλή (διακειμενική...) αναφορά στο Άρθρο Μόνο του Νοεμβρίου του 2012 που περιείχε 800 σελίδες αντιλαϊκών και εν πολλοίς αντισυνταγματικών μέτρων και που πέρασε μέσα σε 10 ώρες με τη διαδικασία του κατεπείγοντος. Το Μνημόνιο άρχισε να ξηλώνεται από την πρώτη μέρα της νέας κυβέρνησης, με νομοθετήματα όπως οι 100 δόσεις, ο νόμος για την καταπολέμηση της διαφθοράς (που είναι μια σημαντική παράμετρος του Μνημονίου) και ο νόμος για την αποσυμφόρηση των φυλακών (που αποποινικοποίησε τη φτώχεια που έφερε το Μνημόνιο).


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2015)

«...την εμμονή των δανειστών να αγνοούν τη λαϊκή εντολή...» (Αλ. Μητρόπουλος στον Βήμα FM, πριν από λίγο)

Κάθε φορά που ακούω κάποιον βουλευτή του Σύριζα να επαναλαμβάνει αυτό το επιχείρημα με την άλφα ή βήτα διατύπωση, πείθομαι ότι μας δουλεύουν ψιλό γαζί. Το αξιοπερίεργο είναι ότι πιστεύουν ότι μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούν το ίδιο επιχείρημα εκτός Ελλάδας.


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2015)

Μάλλον νομίζουν ότι στις άλλες χώρες της Ευρώπης δεν υπάρχουν κυβερνήσεις που κυβερνούν με λαϊκή εντολή, αλλά δικτατορίες.

Αλλά και η εμμονή να αποκαλούν σταθερά τους εταίρους μας στην Ευρώπη "δανειστές" είναι απίστευτα προσβλητική για τους κατοίκους των υπολοίπων χωρών της Ευρώπης που πληρώνουν φόρους για να δανειζόμαστε εμείς.


----------



## stathis (May 21, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Αλλά και η εμμονή να αποκαλούν σταθερά τους εταίρους μας στην Ευρώπη "δανειστές" είναι απίστευτα προσβλητική για τους κατοίκους των υπολοίπων χωρών της Ευρώπης που πληρώνουν φόρους για να δανειζόμαστε εμείς.


Αν δεν απατώμαι, και η αντίπερα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ πλευρά (θα την έλεγα «μνημονιακή» αλλά είναι πασέ ο όρος) χρησιμοποιεί συστηματικά την έκφραση «δανειστές».
Επίσης, διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι ο Σλοβάκος ή ο Αυστριακός πληρώνει παραπάνω φόρους επειδή δανειζόμαστε εμείς.


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2015)

stathis said:


> Επίσης, διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι ο Σλοβάκος ή ο Αυστριακός πληρώνει παραπάνω φόρους επειδή δανειζόμαστε εμείς.


Δεν είπα "παραπάνω φόρους", είπα "φόρους". Δηλαδή, ένα μέρος των φόρων του πηγαίνει στα δάνεια για την Ελλάδα, ενώ θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί για αύξηση των δικών τους συντάξεων. Δεν το είπα εγώ, ο Ισπανός πρωθυπουργός το είπε.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι ο όρος _δανειστές_ είναι ακριβέστερος όταν συμπεριλαμβάνουμε και το ΔΝΤ. 

Η επιβάρυνση του Ευρωπαίου ψηφοφόρου είναι άλλους είδους συζήτηση. Όταν αποπληρώνουμε τα χρέη μας, πληρώνουμε και τόκους — θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί ότι ο δανειστής έχει και κέρδος, αν ο τόκος είναι μεγαλύτερος από τον μέσο τόκο της αγοράς.

Αν δεν πληρώνουμε τα χρέη μας, κάποιοι χάνουν. Κάποιοι έχασαν πολλά με το PCI.

Θα μπορούσαμε επίσης να πούμε ότι η δική μας επιβάρυνση στους κοινοτικούς και εθνικούς προϋπολογισμούς είναι μικρή, αλλά κανένας δεν θέλει το κακό παράδειγμα του κακοπληρωτή που θα μπορούσαν να μιμηθούν πολλοί άλλοι με χαμηλά χρέη ή λίγοι με μεγάλα χρέη.

Το βέβαιο είναι ότι δεν μπορούμε να ισχυριστούμε ότι με το επιχείρημα της λαϊκής ψήφου μπορούμε να απαιτήσουμε από τους εταίρους μας να πληρώνουν αυτοί τα ελλείμματά μας. Κάποια καλύτερα επιχειρήματα θα πρέπει να βρούμε. Ιδιαίτερα όταν βλέπουμε ότι το συγκεκριμένο δεν έχει θετικά αποτελέσματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 21, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν είπα "παραπάνω φόρους", είπα "φόρους". Δηλαδή, ένα μέρος των φόρων του πηγαίνει στα δάνεια για την Ελλάδα, ενώ θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί για αύξηση των δικών τους συντάξεων. Δεν το είπα εγώ, ο Ισπανός πρωθυπουργός το είπε.



Ούτε παραπάνω ούτε σκέτο. Αυτό θα συμβεί αν χρεοκοπήσουμε μόνο. Αντιθέτως, μέρος των δικών μας φόρων πήγε στ' αλήθεια για την αποπληρωμή των δόσεων του ΔΝΤ, ας πούμε, το οποίο έβγαλε ένα κέρδος της τάξης των 2,5 δις. Φυσικά το ΔΝΤ δεν είναι κερδοσκοπικός οργανισμός, αλλά δεν είναι αυτό που εξετάζεις με την παραπάνω δήλωση, σωστά;


----------



## Hellegennes (May 21, 2015)

nickel said:


> Το βέβαιο είναι ότι δεν μπορούμε να ισχυριστούμε ότι με το επιχείρημα της λαϊκής ψήφου μπορούμε να απαιτήσουμε από τους εταίρους μας να πληρώνουν αυτοί τα ελλείμματά μας. Κάποια καλύτερα επιχειρήματα θα πρέπει να βρούμε. Ιδιαίτερα όταν βλέπουμε ότι το συγκεκριμένο δεν έχει θετικά αποτελέσματα.



Δεν θέλουμε να πληρώνει κανείς τα ελλείμματά μας. Όμως τα ελλείμματα δημιουργούνται και από βλακώδεις προσεγγίσεις δημοσιονομικής προσαρμογής. Οι κινήσεις που έκαναν οι κυβερνήσεις την τελευταία πενταετία*, οδήγησαν σε τραγική μείωση του ΑΕΠ. Μεγάλες και άμεσες περικοπές των εξόδων του κράτους δημιουργούν από μόνες τους έλλειμμα στο ΑΕΠ, το οποίο οδηγεί σε μείωση των εσόδων του κράτους και σε φαύλο κύκλο, αφού αυτό θα δημιουργήσει πάλι ψαλίδα εσόδων-εξόδων. Αν αύριο το κράτος αποφάσιζε να κάνει περικοπές σε μισθούς του δημοσίου και συντάξεις, ας πούμε της τάξης του 20% για να μην παραπονιούνται οι ΕΕ ότι μόνο αυτοί πληρώνουν την νύφη, το ΑΕΠ θα παρουσίαζε τόσο μεγάλη πτώση που το κράτος θα δήλωνε χρεοκοπία μέσα στον χρόνο. Σημειώνω: άλλο οι μειώσεις δαπανών του κράτους για να δημιουργηθούν αποθεματικά ή να γίνει ανακατανομή των φορολογικών βαρών και επενδύσεις κι άλλο οι μειώσεις δαπανών του κράτους για δευτερογενείς δαπάνες, που -στην σημερινή συγκυρία- σημαίνουν και έξοδο χρήματος από την χώρα, συν τοις άλλοις.


* με την ευλογία της τρόικας, ας θυμηθούμε, γιατί κάποιοι επιμένουν ότι για όλα φταίει η ελληνική προσέγγιση που δεν έκανε τις σωστές περικοπές και προσαρμογές.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2015)

Είσαι ο μετρ των νοητικών αλμάτων. Τι λέω εγώ (για το εκνευριστικό άκυρο επιχείρημα) και τι φτάνεις να πεις εσύ! Πρέπει δηλαδή να βρω τώρα χρόνο να πω ότι το έλλειμμα δεν είναι καλό να θεραπεύεται με περικοπές — καλό είναι να θεραπεύεται με, ας πούμε, μεγαλύτερες εξαγωγές. Αλλά σίγουρα επίσης δεν θεραπεύεται με αύξηση των ελλειμμάτων με, ας πούμε, περισσότερες προσλήψεις και αυξήσεις μισθών και συντάξεων που θα πληρώνονται με περισσότερα δάνεια. Ακόμα και αν υπάρχει οικονομική θεωρία που να το υποστηρίζει αυτό, δεν τη δέχονται οι δανειστές, πώς να το κάνουμε!


----------



## stathis (May 21, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν είπα "παραπάνω φόρους", είπα "φόρους". Δηλαδή, ένα μέρος των φόρων του πηγαίνει στα δάνεια για την Ελλάδα, ενώ θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί για αύξηση των δικών τους συντάξεων.


Δηλαδή, ας πούμε, οι κοινωνικές παροχές των ευρωπαϊκών κρατών μειώνονται ή δεν αυξάνονται (έστω και λίγο) λόγω του δανεισμού της Ελλάδας; Εξακολουθώ να το θεωρώ απίθανο. Θα με ενδιέφερε πάντως ειλικρινά να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος εάν και πόσο (και με ποιον τρόπο ακριβώς) επιβαρύνονται οι Ευρωπαίοι πολίτες εξαιτίας της Ελλάδας.



Alexandra said:


> Δεν το είπα εγώ, ο Ισπανός πρωθυπουργός το είπε.


Το ότι το είπε ο Σαμαράς της Ισπανίας ενισχύει την υποψία μου ότι δεν είναι έτσι... (το ξέρω ότι αυτό δεν συνιστά ακριβώς επιχείρημα, αλλά θα έσκαγα αν δεν το έλεγα :))


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2015)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι Ευρωπαίοι πολίτες θα επιβαρυνθούν κυρίως αν βαρέσουμε κανόνι ή τους αναγκάσουμε να μας χαρίσουν δάνεια. Όσο εξοφλούμε τα δάνειά μας, είναι όλα (λογιστικά) εντάξει. Το θέμα είναι ότι θεωρούν πως δεν θα μπορέσουμε να εξοφλήσουμε τα δάνειά μας αν δεν σοβαρευτούμε (όπως το εννοούν αυτοί, δείχνοντας αντί για σχέδιο τα παραδείγματα άλλων χωρών) και δεν γίνουμε ΣΕΚ[SUP]ΤΜ[/SUP] και εμείς τους λέμε ότι δεν θα μπορέσουμε να τους εξοφλήσουμε αν δεν σοβαρευτούν εκείνοι (όπως το εννοούμε εμείς για να αναπτυχθούμε με το δικό μας σχέδιο) και δεν μας κόψουν δάνεια. Μέχρι στιγμής χάνουμε το ματς 18-1, αλλά ελπίζουμε στα πέναλτι (αν ξεπεράσουμε την παράταση).

Στο άλλο ματσάκι, με το μικρότερο και ακριβότερο δάνειο του ΔΝΤ χάνουμε κάπου 185-1, αλλά εκεί δεν το κάνουμε θέμα γιατί «δεν σηκώνει πολιτική διαπραγμάτευση».


----------



## Hellegennes (May 21, 2015)

nickel said:


> Είσαι ο μετρ των νοητικών αλμάτων. Τι λέω εγώ (για το εκνευριστικό άκυρο επιχείρημα) και τι φτάνεις να πεις εσύ! Πρέπει δηλαδή να βρω τώρα χρόνο να πω ότι το έλλειμμα δεν είναι καλό να θεραπεύεται με περικοπές — καλό είναι να θεραπεύεται με, ας πούμε, μεγαλύτερες εξαγωγές. Αλλά σίγουρα επίσης δεν θεραπεύεται με αύξηση των ελλειμμάτων με, ας πούμε, περισσότερες προσλήψεις και αυξήσεις μισθών και συντάξεων που θα πληρώνονται με περισσότερα δάνεια. Ακόμα και αν υπάρχει οικονομική θεωρία που να το υποστηρίζει αυτό, δεν τη δέχονται οι δανειστές, πώς να το κάνουμε!



Μα δεν έχουμε κάνει περισσότερες προσλήψεις και αυξήσεις μισθών και συντάξεων. Παρά ταύτα, το έλλειμμα που θα έπρεπε να είχε γίνει φέτος 6,7% πλεόνασμα, κατά τους υπολογισμούς της κομισιόν (2010), έγινε πλεόνασμα της τάξης του μηδέν κόμμα κάτι τοις εκατό.

Και δεν είναι νοητικό άλμα, είναι συνεπέστατος συνειρμός. Είπες ότι δεν πρέπει να πληρώνει κανείς τα ελλείμματά μας κι εγώ αντιγυρίζω ότι δεν φταίμε αποκλειστικά εμείς για τα ελλείμματά μας, τουλάχιστον τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια. Υποσχέθηκαν ότι θα μας βοηθήσουν να βρούμε δημοσιονομική λύση και τα έκαναν μαντάρα. Τώρα κάνουν τις πάπιες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2015)

Χέλλε, το έχουμε πει. Το σχέδιο του 2010 δεν ήταν το καλύτερο δυνατό, όλοι πηγαίνανε στα τυφλά (ιδίως οι «δανειστές» που νόμιζαν ότι είχαν να κάνουν με ΣΕΚ που θα έλεγε «θα κάνω αυτό και θα το έκανε» κλπ κλπ) και γι' αυτό ακολούθησε η έκδοση του 2011, του 2012 κ.λπ. Εκ των υστέρων εύκολα γινόμαστε όλοι προφήτες.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 21, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στο άλλο ματσάκι, με το μικρότερο και ακριβότερο δάνειο του ΔΝΤ χάνουμε κάπου 185-1, αλλά εκεί δεν το κάνουμε θέμα γιατί «δεν σηκώνει πολιτική διαπραγμάτευση».



Το δάνειο απ' το ΔΝΤ δεν ξέρω γιατί το χρειαζόμασταν, λες και δεν μπορούσαμε να δανειστούμε το μικρό, ομολογουμένως, κομμάτι από την Ευρώπη. Ωστόσο είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα. Το ΔΝΤ δεν έχει κεφάλαια τρισεκατομμυρίων, ούτε είναι κομμάτι της ΕΕ. Είναι εξωτερική βοήθεια που μας παρασχέθηκε.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Υποσχέθηκαν ότι θα μας βοηθήσουν να βρούμε δημοσιονομική λύση και τα έκαναν μαντάρα. Τώρα κάνουν τις πάπιες.



Και αυτό πρέπει να είναι το επόμενο σλόγκαν της κυβέρνησης: «Ο ελληνικός λαός ψήφισε ότι εσείς τα κάνατε μαντάρα, εσείς να τα πληρώσετε». Τι χρωστάω...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Το δάνειο απ' το ΔΝΤ δεν ξέρω γιατί το χρειαζόμασταν, λες και δεν μπορούσαμε να δανειστούμε το μικρό, ομολογουμένως, κομμάτι από την Ευρώπη. Ωστόσο είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα. Το ΔΝΤ δεν έχει κεφάλαια τρισεκατομμυρίων, ούτε είναι κομμάτι της ΕΕ. Είναι εξωτερική βοήθεια που μας παρασχέθηκε.



Γιατί επέμεναν οι Γερμανοί να εμπλακεί το ΔΝΤ, επειδή η Κομισιόν δεν είχε τεχνογνωσία και υπόκειται σε πολιτικές διαπραγματεύσεις. ;) Αλλιώς δεν περνούσε από τη βουλή τους και με το σύνταγμά τους. Τόσο απλά.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 21, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χέλλε, το έχουμε πει. Το σχέδιο του 2010 δεν ήταν το καλύτερο δυνατό, όλοι πηγαίνανε στα τυφλά (ιδίως οι «δανειστές» που νόμιζαν ότι είχαν να κάνουν με ΣΕΚ που θα έλεγε «θα κάνω αυτό και θα το έκανε» κλπ κλπ) και γι' αυτό ακολούθησε η έκδοση του 2011, του 2012 κ.λπ. Εκ των υστέρων εύκολα γινόμαστε όλοι προφήτες.



Εγώ τα έλεγα κι εκ των προτέρων, αλλά δεν βαριέσαι... έκλαιγα απ' τα γέλια όταν έβλεπα τις προβλέψεις και φαντάζομαι ότι έκλαιγε απ' τα γέλια οποιοσδήποτε σοβαρός άνθρωπος διάβαζε για πλεονάσματα της τάξης του 7% μέσα σε πέντε χρόνια, ακόμα κι αν δεν υπήρχε καμμιά αρνητική επίπτωση στην οικονομία από το πρόγραμμα. Οι επόμενες εκδόσεις ακολούθησαν αποκλειστικά και μόνο για να δημιουργούν την ψευδαίσθηση ότι πιάνουμε τους στόχους.

Όσο για τα περί ΣΕΚ, είπαμε: την υπογραφή της την έβαζε η τρόικα, δεν έλεγε "δεν τα πάτε καλά, αλλά θα περιμένω λίγο ακόμα· πάρτε μια δόση". Εξάλλου ούτε πέσαμε απ' το διάστημα ούτε είμαστε μέλη της ένωσης από το 2010, για να μην ξέρουν οι δανειστές για το πώς δουλεύουν οι κυβερνήσεις στην Ελλάδα και βασικά πώς δουλεύει η Ελλάδα, γενικά.

Τέλος, τι θα πει "πηγαίνανε στα τυφλά"; Φοιτητές οικονομικών βάλανε να σχεδιάσουν το πρόγραμμα; Υπολογισμούς δεν μπορούν να κάνουν; Προβλέψεις δεν μπορούν να κάνουν; Κι αν οι προβλέψεις τους πέφτουν τόσο μα τόσο έξω, τι ακριβώς τούς διαφοροποιεί από τους κομπογιαννίτες που έφτιαχναν ελιξίρια;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2015)

Οι όροι για τα πλεονάσματα έμπαιναν για να υπάρχει συμφωνία με το καταστατικό του ΔΝΤ. Γνωστά πράγματα είναι αυτά, Χέλλε. Και όταν έχεις έναν τύπο με έμφραγμα στην εντατική, που τη βγάζει δεν τη βγάζει, δεν ασχολείσαι με το έγκαυμα στα μαλακά μόρια. Κάθε πράγμα στον καιρό του. Εκεί είναι η «πολιτική διαπραγμάτευση», όχι στο «εμείς ψηφίσαμε να μας πληρώνετε να κάνουμε ό,τι γουστάρουμε». Δεν χτίζεις το ρετιρέ πριν ρίξεις τα μπετά στα θεμέλια.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 21, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί επέμεναν οι Γερμανοί να εμπλακεί το ΔΝΤ, επειδή η Κομισιόν δεν είχε τεχνογνωσία και υπόκειται σε πολιτικές διαπραγματεύσεις. ;) Αλλιώς δεν περνούσε από τη βουλή τους και με το σύνταγμά τους. Τόσο απλά.



Α, ναι, και μετά αποφάσισαν να γράψουν κάθε έκθεση του ΔΝΤ στα παλιά τους τα παπούτσια και να μην ακούσουν καμμιά οικονομοτεχνική πληροφορία που τους παρείχε. Το ΔΝΤ δεν ήταν αυτό που επέμενε από την πρώτη στιγμή να γίνει κούρεμα και στο οποίο θυμήθηκε να συμφωνήσει η Γερμανία δυο χρόνια μετά;



nickel said:


> Και αυτό πρέπει να είναι το επόμενο σλόγκαν της κυβέρνησης: «Ο ελληνικός λαός ψήφισε ότι εσείς τα κάνατε μαντάρα, εσείς να τα πληρώσετε». Τι χρωστάω...



Εντάξει, να ξέρω αν κάποιος ζητήσει την βοήθειά μου σε κάτι και εγώ τον χαντακώσω περισσότερο -άθελά μου ή όχι-, να του πω μετά ότι εγώ δεν ξέρω τίποτα, δεν φταίω σε τίποτα και περιμένω να με πληρώσει για την βοήθειά μου.

Αυτό μού θυμίζει ένα περιστατικό που συνέβη πριν κάνα-δυο χρόνια στον διπλανό μου, που έχει μικροβιολογικό εργαστήριο. Φώναξε κλειδαρά γιατί είχε κολλήσει η κλειδαριά κι αυτός τού έσπασε την πόρτα (γυάλινη) και μετά ζήτησε την αμοιβή του για την δουλειά που έκανε, δηλαδή που του άνοιξε την πόρτα σπάζοντάς την.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό μού θυμίζει ένα περιστατικό που συνέβη πριν κάνα-δυο χρόνια στον διπλανό μου, που έχει μικροβιολογικό εργαστήριο. Φώναξε κλειδαρά γιατί είχε κολλήσει η κλειδαριά κι αυτός τού έσπασε την πόρτα (γυάλινη) και μετά ζήτησε την αμοιβή του για την δουλειά που έκανε, δηλαδή που του άνοιξε την πόρτα σπάζοντάς την.



Εγώ ξέρω ότι ο δικός σου τον ίδιο κλειδαρά φωνάζει κάθε φορά. Κάτι δεν μας λες σωστά.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 21, 2015)

nickel said:


> Εγώ ξέρω ότι ο δικός σου τον ίδιο κλειδαρά φωνάζει κάθε φορά. Κάτι δεν μας λες σωστά.



Θα είναι που φρόντισε ο κλειδαράς να δημιουργήσει μονοπώλιο. Αν και εν προκειμένω ο κλειδαράς δεν χρειάζεται για να ανοίξει την πόρτα, απλά δεν μπορούμε να μπούμε μέσα γιατί έχει κάτσει μπροστά στην είσοδο και περιμένει να πληρωθεί για την πόρτα που χάλασε.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2015)

Ε, τουλάχιστον ο ένας στους δύο ξέρει καλά τη δουλειά του.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 21, 2015)

Να χαλάει πόρτες;


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2015)

Να φροντίζει να μην κλειδώνουν οι πόρτες και να διεκδικεί τα λεφτά του. :)

Πάμε κατευθείαν για χωματερή.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 21, 2015)

Για να επανέλθουμε στο ρεαλιστικό του θέματος και να αφήσουμε τα παιχνίδια παρομοίωσης, οι εταίροι μας κάνουνε σήμερα τις πάπιες για το μερίδιο ευθύνης που έχουν στην αποτυχία του προγράμματος, την οποία αποτυχία προέβλεψε το ΔΝΤ, που όπως λέτε έφεραν οι Γερμανοί κατ' απαίτησή τους, για να βοηθήσουν στο οικονομοτεχνικό σκέλος. Κάτι σαν τις κινηματογραφικές εταιρείες που προσλαμβάνουν διάσημους επιστημονικούς συμβούλους για να γράψουν τελείως τις παρεμβάσεις τους και να πετάξουν κάθε επιστημονικό ίχνος στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων (λέγε με Interstellar). Δεν ζητάω από τους εταίρους μας να πληρώσουν όλον τον λογαριασμό, αλλά να συνέλθουν και να αφήσουν τα παιχνιδάκια, να σταματήσουν να κάνουν τους Κινέζους ως προς το μερίδιο ευθυνών που τους αναλογεί και να καταρτίσουν ρεαλιστικά σχέδια για το μέλλον. Δεν ξέρω τι κάνει η δική μας πλευρά στην διαπραγμάτευση, αλλά από την άλλη πλευρά βλέπω κοτόπουλα. Ντροπή και κρίμα στο όραμα που είχαν οι προκάτοχοί τους για την Ευρώπη, το οποίο για τους τωρινούς ηγέτες μεταφράζεται σε μηδέν νέα πράγματα και δημιουργία ρατσιστικών, αλλοπρόσαλλων βίντεο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2015)

Σχετικά με το ποιος χρωστάει τι και σε ποιον και πόσο, βρήκα αυτό εδώ , στο ιστολόγιο _Land Streicher_ που επικαλείται επίσημες γερμανικές πηγές:







_Ο κύκλος δείχνει το ποσοστό συμβολής της χώρας στο συνολικό προϊόν της Ευρωζώνης, η μπάρα το συνολικό ποσό χρέους. Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι τα 2,3 δις της Ελλάδας. [ΣτΔρ7χ]_



Καθώς λέγονται πάρα πολλά, είτε από άγνοια, είτε από σκοπιμότητα (η Γερμανία κερδοσκοπεί, δεν έχει δώσει τίποτα, έχει κερδίσει από την κρίση κλπ. κλπ) κάθισα και έκανα μια πολύ προσεκτική έρευνα προκειμένου να μάθουμε επιτέλους, κι αυτό να ισχύει, (από επίσημες γερμανικές πηγές) πόσα χρήματα έχει ξοδέψει η Γερμανία στα χρόνια της Ευρωκρίσης, τι ποσά έχει δανείσει στην Ελλάδα και τι έχει ήδη πάρει πίσω σε τόκους.

Στη συγκέντρωση των στοιχείων βοήθησε πολύ η πρόσφατη 40σέλιδη απάντηση της γερμανικής κυβέρνησης σε σχετική ερώτηση βουλευτών του Αριστερού Κόμματος στο πλαίσιο του κοινοβουλευτικού ελέγχου.

Ιδού λοιπόν οι αριθμοί:

– Από το 2010 η Ελλάδα έχει πληρώσει τόκους στη Γερμανία *360* εκατομμυρίων ευρώ.

– Η Γερμανία έχει δανείσει στην Ελλάδα συνολικά *92,7* δισεκατομμύρια ευρώ, ποσό που αντιστοιχεί στο ένα τρίτο του ετησίου ομοσπονδιακού προϋπολογισμού. Το ποσό αυτό εκταμιεύτηκε μέσω διμερών δανειακών συμβάσεων, μέσω των πακέτων στήριξης, του ευρωσυστήματος και του ΔΝΤ. Τα περισσότερα χρήματα, 48 δισεκατομμύρια, έχουν εισρεύσει στην Ελλάδα μέσω του Eυρωπαϊκού Ταμείου Χρηματοοικονομικής Σταθερότητας. 15, 2 δισεκατομμύρια έχει λάβει η Ελλάδα μέσω διμερών συμφωνιών. Αν η Ελλάδα δεν επιστρέψει τα χρήματα που δανείστηκε, η Γερμανία χάνει άλλα 23 δισεκατομμύρια, το μερίδιό της δηλαδή στην ΕΚΤ.

– Κάθε γερμανός πολίτης έχει δανείσει στην Ελλάδα *1135* ευρώ.

– Σύμφωνα με τους υπολογισμούς της γερμανικής κυβέρνησης, οι τόκοι που θα εισρέουν στα ταμεία της Γερμανίας από την Ελλάδα τα επόμενα χρόνια θα φτάνουν το πολύ τα *20* εκατομμύρια ετησίως.

– Τα επισφαλή δάνεια μεταξύ των ετών 2012 – 2014 αυξήθηκαν από 46 σε *78* δισεκατομμύρια ευρώ.

– Οι χώρες της Ευρωζώνης έχουν δανείσει στην Ελλάδα τα τελευταία χρόνια μέσω του μηχανισμού στήριξης, δανειακές συμβάσεις κλπ. *330* δισεκατομμύρια ευρώ. Το ποσό αυτό αντιστοιχεί στο 3,4% των οικονομικών επιδόσεων της Ευρωζώνης.

– Όταν ξέσπασε η κρίση η Ελλάδα χρωστούσε στις τράπεζες ποσά ύψους 260 δισεκατομμυρίων ευρώ, ενώ σήμερα οι υποχρεώσεις της προς αυτές δεν ξεπερνούν τα 30 δισ. Χρωστάει σε συντριπτικό βαθμό σε χώρες-εταίρους.

Πηγές: Der Spiegel, Die Welt, Barklays, bundestag.de, Rheinische Post

*στον πίνακα κατανοεί εύκολα και ο μη γερμανομαθής το ποσό που έχει δανείσει κάθε χώρα στην Ελλάδα


----------



## Hellegennes (May 22, 2015)

Εάν καταλαβαίνω το γράφημα, τα 2,3 δις της Ελλάδας αντιστοιχούν στην συνεισφορά της στο ΤΧΣ. Σχετικά με τα υπόλοιπα επιφυλάσσομαι, γιατί δεν μπορεί να βάζει κανείς στο ίδιο κείμενο για πηγές την Der Spiegel και τα επίσημα στοιχεία της γερμανικής κυβέρνησης. Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με κάποια ποσά αλλά θα το κοιτάξω σε βάθος, πρώτα· μπορεί να είναι ιδέα μου*.

Θέλω όμως να σημειώσω ότι μεγάλο μέρος των δανεικών που πήραμε από το πρόγραμμα ήταν για να αποπληρώσουμε προηγούμενα δανεικά προς τράπεζες της Ευρώπης. Στην ουσία μας δάνεισαν χρήματα για να τα πάρουν πίσω (αν οι τράπεζές τους έχαναν τα χρήματα, θα αναγκάζονταν να τις επαναχρηματοδοτήσουν). Δηλαδή προφανώς και είχαν άμεσο λόγο να δανείσουν στην Ελλάδα.

Πάντως δεν βλέπω να έκανε κάποια έρευνα ο τύπος που έγραψε το παραπάνω. Μοιάζει να αντέγραψε τα στοιχεία κυρίως από ένα άρθρο της Die Welt.


* π.χ. το άρθρο λέει ότι η Γερμανία κέρδισε 360 εκ. ευρώ σε τόκους, από το 2010, όμως ένα άρθρο των Reuters του 2012 λέει ότι η Γερμανία είχε βγάλει από το πρώτο πακέτο 380 εκ. ευρώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Θέλω όμως να σημειώσω ότι μεγάλο μέρος των δανεικών που πήραμε από το πρόγραμμα ήταν για να αποπληρώσουμε προηγούμενα δανεικά προς τράπεζες της Ευρώπης. Στην ουσία μας δάνεισαν χρήματα για να τα πάρουν πίσω (αν οι τράπεζές τους έχαναν τα χρήματα, θα αναγκάζονταν να τις επαναχρηματοδοτήσουν). Δηλαδή προφανώς και είχαν άμεσο λόγο να δανείσουν στην Ελλάδα.



Μα ναι! Είναι αυτό που λένε win-win. Εμείς κερδίσαμε ότι δεν τιναχτήκαμε στον αέρα επιτόπου και αυτοί κέρδισαν ότι δεν τινάχτηκαν στον αέρα κάποιες τράπεζές τους.

Σημειώνω επίσης ότι, εν πολλοίς, και οι τράπεζες που δανείζουν χώρες το κάνουν για να επαναχρηματοδοτούν τα δάνειά τους (απλώς σταματούν να το κάνουν όταν οι διεθνείς φορείς --βλ. ratings AAA, BB+, CCC- κλπ-- αποτιμούν ότι ο δανειζόμενος θα βαρέσει κανόνι). Επίσης, οι εθνικές τράπεζες δανείζουν χρήματά τους (από αποταμιεύσεις, τόκους κ.ά έσοδα) σε έργα που θα μπορούν να αποπληρώσουν τα δάνεια ή, έστω, θα έχουν τα εχέγγυα για μελλοντικά δάνεια που θα αναχρηματοδοτούν τα δάνειά τους. Αλλά δεν λέμε κάτι καινούργιο, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## stathis (May 22, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σχετικά με το ποιος χρωστάει τι και σε ποιον και πόσο, βρήκα αυτό εδώ , στο ιστολόγιο _Land Streicher_ που επικαλείται επίσημες γερμανικές πηγές:


Το αρχικό ερώτημα παραμένει: ζημιώθηκε ο Γερμανός πολίτης (και αν ναι, με ποιον τρόπο) επειδή η Γερμανία έχει δανείσει 92,7 δις στην Ελλάδα; 
... Και εννοείται βέβαια πως το «κάθε Γερμανός πολίτης έχει δανείσει στην Ελλάδα 1135 ευρώ» είναι ένα στατιστικό σχήμα λόγου και τίποτε άλλο.


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2015)

Στάθη, έχω ήδη δώσει την αρχή μιας απάντησης στο #946. Να προσθέσω, όσο γίνεται πιο απλά: Έστω ότι τα δάνεια προς την Ελλάδα είναι απλώς λογιστικό χρήμα, κυκλοφορία χρήματος που προστίθεται στην υφιστάμενη κυκλοφορία χρήματος. Δηλαδή, δεν πειράζει κανενός το εισόδημα άμεσα, απλώς επηρεάζει τη σχέση του ευρώ προς τα υπόλοιπα νομίσματα και δημιουργεί πληθωριστικές τάσεις στην οικονομία. Η οικονομική σκέψη που προκρίνει η Γερμανία δεν θέλει τέτοιες λύσεις. Θα μπορούσε να το κάνει δωράκι στην Ελλάδα, αν θεωρήσουμε ότι τα ποσά είναι σταγόνα στον ωκεανό; Ίσως, αλλά θα έδινε κακό παράδειγμα για χώρες με μεγαλύτερα χρέη (το ανέφερα ήδη) και δεν θα έλυνε τα προβλήματα της Ελλάδας που δημιουργούν τα ελλείμματα. Αν χρειάζεται συζήτηση είναι: Πότε είναι καλό να αυξάνει η κυκλοφορία χρήματος χωρίς να δημιουργούνται σοβαρές επιπτώσεις στη σχέση του ευρώ με τα άλλα νομίσματα ή στον πληθωρισμό; Με ποιον τρόπο θα τιθασεύσει η Ελλάδα τα ελλείμματά της χωρίς να διαλυθεί η οικονομία της;


----------



## stathis (May 22, 2015)

Το έχω διαβάσει το ποστ που αναφέρεις, αλλά το μόνο σχετικό που βλέπω είναι «Η επιβάρυνση του Ευρωπαίου ψηφοφόρου είναι άλλου είδους συζήτηση», και στη συνέχεια κάνεις λόγο για πιθανά κέρδη και ζημιές σε επίπεδο κρατών. Όσα λες παραπάνω σωστά και λογικά μού φαίνονται σε πολύ γενικές γραμμές, αλλά εγώ δεν μπήκα στη συζήτηση για να υποστηρίξω ότι θα έπρεπε να μας χαρίσουν τα χρέη οι δανειστές, και, το σπουδαιότερο, δεν έχω ούτε τον χρόνο ούτε τη διάθεση να εμπλακώ σε κουβέντα περί κρίσης και χρέους στο φόρουμ της Λεξιλογίας. Το μόνο που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να καταλάβω με ποιον τρόπο επιβαρύνονται οι Ευρωπαίοι πολίτες, επειδή διατυπώθηκε η άποψη ότι πληρώνουν φόρους για να δανειζόμαστε εμείς.

Edit: ... την οποία άποψη έχω ξανακούσει βεβαίως, και ενστικτωδώς διαφωνώ μαζί της, αλλά κρατάω και μια πισινή ότι μπορεί να έχω άδικο :)


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2015)

Για το ταμείο που δημιουργείται για τη στήριξη χωρών αφαιρείται ρευστότητα από τις υπόλοιπες χώρες. Το χρήμα που χρησιμοποιούμε εμείς δεν έρχεται από το πουθενά, από κάπου έρχεται. Και τα κράτη δημιουργούν αποθέματα φορολογώντας τους πολίτες έμμεσα ή άμεσα. Ποιος είναι ο κύκλος του χρήματος που έχεις εσύ στο μυαλό σου; 

(Παράδειγμα: Την τελευταία δόση του ΔΝΤ την πληρώσαμε από το απόθεμα που είχαμε για να διατεθεί στο ΔΝΤ σαν το δικό μας μερίδιο στο απόθεμα του ΔΝΤ, υποθέτω. Για να βοηθηθούν χώρες σαν την Ελλάδα. Αυτό το χρήμα προέρχεται από αφαίρεση ρευστότητας από Έλληνες πολίτες.)


----------



## stathis (May 22, 2015)

nickel said:


> Για το ταμείο που δημιουργείται για τη στήριξη χωρών αφαιρείται ρευστότητα από τις υπόλοιπες χώρες. Το χρήμα που χρησιμοποιούμε εμείς δεν έρχεται από το πουθενά, από κάπου έρχεται. Και τα κράτη δημιουργούν αποθέματα φορολογώντας τους πολίτες έμμεσα ή άμεσα.


Αναμένουμε λοιπόν ότι κάποια στιγμή η Γερμανία, η Γαλλία, η Ιταλία και διάφορες άλλες χώρες θα αυξήσουν τη φορολογία ή θα πάρουν κάποιο άλλο δημοσιονομικό μέτρο για να καλύψουν αυτό το κενό στο απόθεμά τους. Αν όχι, τότε δεν θα έχει επιβαρυνθεί ο Γερμανός, ο Γάλλος, ο Ιταλός. Σωστά;


----------



## Alexandra (May 22, 2015)

Τι εννοείς "δεν θα έχει επιβαρυνθεί ο Γερμανός, ο Γάλλος, ο Ιταλός"; Αφού δεχόμαστε όλοι ότι από τους φόρους τους δημιουργήθηκε αυτό το απόθεμα. Δηλαδή, οι ήδη πληρωμένοι φόροι είναι σαν να μην υπάρχουν πια, αυτό που μετράει είναι τι θα πληρώσουν από δω και πέρα;


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2015)

Ο μηχανισμός στήριξης ή σταθερότητας έχει δημιουργηθεί. Μηχανισμός στήριξης είναι και το ΔΝΤ. Αυτά τα ποσά έχουν ήδη αποσυρθεί από την κυκλοφορία, από τα κεφάλαια των άλλων Ευρωπαίων ή μετόχων του ΔΝΤ. Όσο η Ελλάδα πληρώνει τα χρέη της, δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Πρόβλημα είναι καταστάσεις σαν το PCI, που το πλήρωσαν αυτοί που το πλήρωσαν. Και πρόβλημα είναι να έχουμε έλλειμμα αντί για πλεόνασμα. Αυτό έχει αλλάξει για όλους στην Ευρώπη, όχι μόνο για την Ελλάδα.


----------



## stathis (May 22, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Τι εννοείς "δεν θα έχει επιβαρυνθεί ο Γερμανός, ο Γάλλος, ο Ιταλός"; Αφού δεχόμαστε όλοι ότι από τους φόρους τους δημιουργήθηκε αυτό το απόθεμα. Δηλαδή, οι ήδη πληρωμένοι φόροι είναι σαν να μην υπάρχουν πια, αυτό που μετράει είναι τι θα πληρώσουν από δω και πέρα;


Ναι, γιατί όταν μιλάμε για επιβάρυνση αναφερόμαστε εξ ορισμού στο επιπλέον. Τους φόρους για το απόθεμα θα τους πλήρωναν ούτως ή άλλως, ανεξάρτητα από το πώς θα χρησιμοποιούνταν το απόθεμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2015)

stathis said:


> Ναι, γιατί όταν μιλάμε για επιβάρυνση αναφερόμαστε εξ ορισμού στο επιπλέον. Τους φόρους για το απόθεμα θα τους πλήρωναν ούτως ή άλλως, ανεξάρτητα από το πώς θα χρησιμοποιούνταν το απόθεμα.


Μα... απαντάς μόνος σου. Αν δεν επιβαρύνθηκαν άμεσα με έξτρα φόρους (που δεν επιβαρύνθηκαν καθώς δεν μπήκε ελλαδόσημο πουθενά), επιβαρύνθηκαν έμμεσα από τη διάθεση των φόρων τους προς την Ελλάδα αντί προς άλλη κατεύθυνση (που θα μπορούσε να είναι αύξηση μισθών στο δικό τους δημόσιο ή παροχών σε παιδικούς σταθμούς ή μείωση φόρων κλπ).


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2015)

Το ζήτημα είναι ότι για το επόμενο μνημόνιο και τα πρόσθετα λεφτά που θα απαιτηθούν θα πρέπει να ζητήσουμε, αφού δώσει το ΟΚ και η τρόικα, να συμφωνήσουν οι εκπρόσωποι των ψηφοφόρων και φορολογουμένων των άλλων κρατών της ευρωζώνης. Δηλαδή, δεν είναι μόνο οι τεχνοκράτες και οι οίκοι αξιολόγησης που μετράνε, μετράει και η ευρωπαϊκή κοινή γνώμη και πόσο καλά τη χειριζόμαστε.


----------



## stathis (May 22, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα... απαντάς μόνος σου. Αν δεν επιβαρύνθηκαν άμεσα με έξτρα φόρους (που δεν επιβαρύνθηκαν καθώς δεν μπήκε ελλαδόσημο πουθενά), επιβαρύνθηκαν έμμεσα από τη διάθεση των φόρων τους προς την Ελλάδα αντί προς άλλη κατεύθυνση (που θα μπορούσε να είναι αύξηση μισθών στο δικό τους δημόσιο ή παροχών σε παιδικούς σταθμούς ή μείωση φόρων κλπ).


Μάλιστα, επιστρέφουμε λοιπόν σε αυτό που είπε ο Ραχόι.

Καλή συνέχεια εδώ, θα τα πούμε στο ορνιθολογικό τμήμα του φόρουμ. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2015)

stathis said:


> Μάλιστα, επιστρέφουμε λοιπόν σε αυτό που είπε ο Ραχόι.


Ναι, τώρα είδα ότι ξεκίνησε η συζήτηση από εκεί. :) Αλλά τότε από πού προέρχονται τα χρήματα αν δεν είναι από δημόσια έσοδα (με όσο ευρεία έννοια θέλεις); Και ας μη βιαστούμε να πούμε από δανεικά επειδή μερικές χώρες μας δανείζουν (ή μας δάνεισαν) με χαμηλότερο επιτόκιο από αυτό που δανείζονται εκείνες (άρα εκεί σίγουρα έγραψε χασούρα ο πολίτης τους).


----------



## SBE (May 22, 2015)

Να πω κανένα άλλο παράδειγμα, γιατί οι παιδικοί σταθμοί κλπ. δε νομίζω ότι είναι το πρόβλημα. 
Άμα δανείζεις από το απόθεμά σου, μειώνεται το απόθεμά σου. Μπορεί να τα πάρεις με τόκο κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον, αλλά για όσο σου λείπουν μειώνεται η ευελιξία σου κλπ κλπ. 
Για την Ελλάδα και τη Γερμανία δεν ξέρω, πάντως το ΗΒ δάνεισε στην Ιρλανδία το 2010 το μεγαλύτερο ποσό από όλες τις άλλες χώρες. Το έκανε γιατί η Ιρλανδία είναι χώρα με την οποία έχει πολλές οικονομικές συναλλαγές, κι αν δεν τους δάνειζε το κράτος του ΗΒ θα υπέφεραν οι πολίτες που συμμετέχουν σε αυτές τις συναλλαγές (επιχειρήσεις κλπ.). Όμως, επειδή μειώθηκε το απόθεμα το ΗΒ, αναγκάστηκε το 2010-2011 να δανειστεί από τις διεθνείς αγορές περισσότερα από τα προβλεπόμενα κι έτσι το κρατικό χρέος ανέβηκε στο ένα τρις (με ό,τι συνέπειες μπορεί να έχει αυτό). Απλά, επειδή κανένας δεν πρόκειται να _μην _δανείσει το ΗΒ, κι επειδή ακόμα η χώρα έχει κάποια βαρύτητα διεθνώς που δεν την έχει η Ιρλανδία, το ΗΒ μπορούσε να δανειστεί ενώ η Ιρλανδία δεν μπορούσε.


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2015)

Απολύτως σύμφωνοι. Αλλά τι σχέση έχει η Ιρλανδία με την Ελλάδα ή η ειδική σχέση της Βρετανίας με την Ιρλανδία (που έχει βοηθήσει και στην ανάπτυξη της δεύτερης); Να το πω αλλιώς: τι διδάγματα μπορούμε να αποκομίσουμε εμείς;


----------



## Hellegennes (May 22, 2015)

nickel said:


> Για το ταμείο που δημιουργείται για τη στήριξη χωρών αφαιρείται ρευστότητα από τις υπόλοιπες χώρες. Το χρήμα που χρησιμοποιούμε εμείς δεν έρχεται από το πουθενά, από κάπου έρχεται. Και τα κράτη δημιουργούν αποθέματα φορολογώντας τους πολίτες έμμεσα ή άμεσα. Ποιος είναι ο κύκλος του χρήματος που έχεις εσύ στο μυαλό σου;



Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι. Αφενός ο δανεισμός προς τρίτους αποτελεί δευτερογενή δαπάνη και άρα δεν επηρεάζει με κανέναν τρόπο τον προϋπολογισμό. Δηλαδή όσα ήταν να ξοδέψει π.χ. η Γερμανία τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια τα έχει ξοδέψει, χωρίς εκπτώσεις ελέω δανεισμού. Αφετέρου δεν πρόκειται για αληθινή κίνηση, πρόκειται για εγγυήσεις (στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος τους, τουλάχιστον). Κίνηση δηλαδή θα υπάρξει αν και εφόσον υπάρξει κούρεμα ή αδυναμία καταβολής δόσεων από την δική μας μεριά.


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2015)

Τα είπαμε αυτά παραπάνω. Το ότι πρόκειται για λογιστικές εγγραφές δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπαίνουν σε κάποιο κατάστιχο, περιορίζοντας τη ρευστότητα σε κάτι άλλο. Ούτε μπορούμε να πούμε ότι μπορούμε να τα διπλασιάσουμε ή δεκαπλασιάσουμε χωρίς επιπτώσεις επειδή «δεν πρόκειται για αληθινές κινήσεις». Δεν υπάρχει λεφτόδεντρο.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2015)

Να απόψεις που θα συζητηθούν τις προσεχείς ημέρες:

*Παυλόπουλος: Το εθνικό Σύνταγμα υπερέχει του ευρωπαϊκού δικαίου*
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231409998


----------



## Hellegennes (May 23, 2015)

nickel said:


> Τα είπαμε αυτά παραπάνω. Το ότι πρόκειται για λογιστικές εγγραφές δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπαίνουν σε κάποιο κατάστιχο, περιορίζοντας τη ρευστότητα σε κάτι άλλο. Ούτε μπορούμε να πούμε ότι μπορούμε να τα διπλασιάσουμε ή δεκαπλασιάσουμε χωρίς επιπτώσεις επειδή «δεν πρόκειται για αληθινές κινήσεις». Δεν υπάρχει λεφτόδεντρο.



Μπορείς. Δεν πρόκειται για κίνηση. Το μόνο που αυξάνεις είναι το ρίσκο. Δεν μειώνεις την ρευστότητα. Φαντάσου ότι σου έχει δανείσει ο Χ 100 ευρώ και του οφείλεις 105 με τους τόκους. Επειδή αδυνατείς να τον πληρώσεις, ζητάς να σε βοηθήσω. Εγώ λέω ότι εγγυώμαι το χρέος σου, αντί αμοιβής 1 ευρώ. Μου οφείλεις λοιπόν 106 ευρώ, σε 10 δόσεις. Σε κάθε δόση, τα λεφτά τα παίρνει ο Χ. Εγώ στην ουσία δεν δίνω τίποτα. Αν εσύ πάψεις να μπορείς να πληρώνεις, η εγγύησή μου συνεπάγεται ότι οφείλω να αποπληρώσω εγώ το χρέος σου στον Χ. Εγώ δηλαδή αναλαμβάνω το ρίσκο και ο Χ επωμίζεται την πιθανή χασούρα από τον αποπληθωρισμό των χρημάτων του λόγω επιμήκυνσης της αποπληρωμής.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2015)

Μπορείς δηλαδή εσύ να εγγυηθείς όλα τα δάνεια όλου του κόσμου (αφού έτσι θα εισπράξεις και κάποια προμήθεια); Δεν είναι αυτή η εγγύηση μέρος της προσφοράς χρήματος; Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο όριο που αφορά το αποθεματικό που πρέπει να διαθέτεις για να μπορείς να εγγυηθείς δάνεια; 

Επίσης: Ανέφερα ότι η προσφορά του χρήματος έχει να κάνει και με τον πληθωρισμό. Θέλουν να κυκλοφορεί Χ χρήμα για να μην υπάρχει πληθωρισμός. Άρα, ξανά: κάθε κονδύλι που δίνεις σε ένα μέρος το κόβεις από κάπου αλλού αν δεν σκοπεύεις να αυξήσεις αντίστοιχα την προσφορά χρήματος.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 23, 2015)

nickel said:


> Μπορείς δηλαδή εσύ να εγγυηθείς όλα τα δάνεια όλου του κόσμου (αφού έτσι θα εισπράξεις και κάποια προμήθεια); Δεν είναι αυτή η εγγύηση μέρος της προσφοράς χρήματος; Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο όριο που αφορά το αποθεματικό που πρέπει να διαθέτεις για να μπορείς να εγγυηθείς δάνεια



Δεν μιλάμε για υποθετική κατάσταση, μιλάμε για το αν αυτό το ύψος εγγύησης είχε την παραμικρή επίπτωση στην οικονομία της Γερμανίας, στην τσέπη των πολιτών και των παροχών που θα είχαν αν δεν υπήρχε ο δανεισμός. Η απάντηση είναι ότι το ύψος εγγύησης είναι ασήμαντο για την οικονομία της Γερμανίας. Πολύ πιο ασήμαντο από το να εγγυηθούμε εγώ ή εσύ 100 ευρώ.



nickel said:


> Επίσης: Ανέφερα ότι η προσφορά του χρήματος έχει να κάνει και με τον πληθωρισμό. Θέλουν να κυκλοφορεί Χ χρήμα για να μην υπάρχει πληθωρισμός. Άρα, ξανά: κάθε κονδύλι που δίνεις σε ένα μέρος το κόβεις από κάπου αλλού αν δεν σκοπεύεις να αυξήσεις αντίστοιχα την προσφορά χρήματος.



Ο πληθωρισμός είναι ένα εξαιρετικά περίπλοκο φαινόμενο και πάντως δεν συμβαίνει επειδή το κράτος αποφασίζει να εκδώσει εγγυήσεις, γιατί δεν αντικατοπτρίζουν αύξηση του διαθέσιμου χρήματος. Δεν αυξάνεται η προσφορά χρήματος στην αγορά ούτε φυσικά επηρεάζει με κάποιον τρόπο τις τιμές των πρωτογενών προϊόντων, που εξαρτώνται από τις συνθήκες (καιρικές για τα αγροτικά, γεωπολιτικές για την ενέργεια).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 23, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν μιλάμε για υποθετική κατάσταση, μιλάμε για το αν αυτό το ύψος εγγύησης είχε την παραμικρή επίπτωση στην οικονομία της Γερμανίας, στην τσέπη των πολιτών και των παροχών που θα είχαν αν δεν υπήρχε ο δανεισμός. Η απάντηση είναι ότι το ύψος εγγύησης είναι ασήμαντο για την οικονομία της Γερμανίας. Πολύ πιο ασήμαντο από το να εγγυηθούμε εγώ ή εσύ 100 ευρώ.


Καλώς. 100 δισεκατομμυριάκια είναι όλα κι όλα, άλλωστε. Πέστο στους Γερμανούς πολιτικούς και τους Γερμανούς ψηφοφόρους και πείσε τους, γιατί αν δεν πειστούν δεν πρόκειται να συνυπογράψουν με την ψήφο τους για τα καμιά 50ριά δις που χρειαζόμαστε για το 3ο μνημόνιο που επέρχεται οσονούπω.

Και με την ευκαιρία εξήγησέ το στους υπόλοιπους 18 λαούς και τα άλλα 18 κοινοβούλια (με νωπές ή μπαγιάτικες λαϊκές εντολές, κατά περίπτωση) που δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι πρόκειται για μικροποσά τηρουμένων των αναλογιών τους.

Εναλλακτικά, βρες τα 50-60 δις από την ελεύθερη αγορά. Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα αφού πρόκειται μόνο για λογιστικές εγγραφές και εγγυήσεις και εμείς, ως γνωστόν, είμαστε άρχοντες και τα χρέη μας τα πληρώνουμε.

Ως έσχατη λύση, τύπωσε χαρτί (για να δούμε και τα περί πληθωρισμού) ή κλάδεψε λεφτόδεντρα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2015)

> Η απάντηση είναι ότι το ύψος εγγύησης είναι ασήμαντο για την οικονομία της Γερμανίας. Πολύ πιο ασήμαντο από το να εγγυηθούμε εγώ ή εσύ 100 ευρώ.


Εγώ βλέπω ότι τα 100 δισ. ευρώ, δηλαδή 110 δισ. δολάρια, είναι το 3,3% του ΑΕΠ της Γερμανίας. Ορίστε; Αυτό είναι ασήμαντο σε σχέση με την οικονομία της Γερμανίας; Δηλαδή, τηρουμένων των αναλογιών, η Ελλάδα θα έδινε εγγυήσεις για ένα άλλο κράτος (με το ρίσκο που παρουσιάζει η Ελλάδα αυτή τη στιγμή) για 6 δισ.; Και οι Έλληνες ψηφοφόροι θα το ενέκριναν; Η αντιπολίτευση θα έκανε τουμπεκί και θα άφηνε την κυβέρνηση να αποφασίσει τέτοιο πράγμα;

Σημειωτέον, ότι η γερμανική βουλή έχει ψηφίσει συνταγματική μεταρρύθμιση για ισοσκελισμένο προϋπολογισμό και μειώνει δημόσιες δαπάνες, κλείνει παιδικούς σταθμούς κλπ κλπ και στην Αυστρία πήραν κεφάλι οι Φιλελεύθεροι (οι Καμμένοι της περιοχής) που είχαν σύνθημα «Λεφτά για τους δικούς μας και όχι για τους Έλληνες».

Γερμανική γελοιογραφία:


Γυναίκα: Μα δεν στείλαμε ήδη λεφτά στην Ελλάδα;
Άντρας: Δεν ήταν αρκετά νωπά (φρέσκα).

Μήπως πριν ονομάσουμε «ασήμαντο» ένα ποσό, πρέπει να έχουμε κάνει και μια μικρή έρευνα;


----------



## Hellegennes (May 23, 2015)

Στην οικονομία κρατών, δεν παίζει ρόλο μόνο το αναλογικό μέγεθος του ποσού αλλά και η αξία του ως προς την δυναμική της οικονομίας. Οικονομία ενός κράτους δεν είναι μόνο ένας δείκτης (ΑΕΠ), είναι ένα σύνολο πραγμάτων. Η οικονομία της Γερμανίας είναι τεράστια και αυτήν την στιγμή πάρα πολύ δυνατή. Ακόμα κι αν η Γερμανία παρουσιάσει έλλειμμα για 2-3 χρονιές, όπως στην τελευταία οικονομική κρίση, δεν συντρέχει τίποτα ιδιαίτερο. Τηρουμένων των αναλογιών, η Ελλάδα θα έπρεπε να δώσει εγγυήσεις για ένα άλλο κράτος της τάξης των 100 εκατομμυρίων, πράγμα που φυσικά και θα μπορούσε να κάνει, ακόμα και σήμερα.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 23, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καλώς. 100 δισεκατομμυριάκια είναι όλα κι όλα, άλλωστε. Πέστο στους Γερμανούς πολιτικούς και τους Γερμανούς ψηφοφόρους και πείσε τους, γιατί αν δεν πειστούν δεν πρόκειται να συνυπογράψουν με την ψήφο τους για τα καμιά 50ριά δις που χρειαζόμαστε για το 3ο μνημόνιο που επέρχεται οσονούπω.
> 
> Και με την ευκαιρία εξήγησέ το στους υπόλοιπους 18 λαούς και τα άλλα 18 κοινοβούλια (με νωπές ή μπαγιάτικες λαϊκές εντολές, κατά περίπτωση) που δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι πρόκειται για μικροποσά τηρουμένων των αναλογιών τους.
> 
> ...



Μισό λεπτό να κατεβάσω την μπάλα από την εξέδρα... ώπα! Αυτό ήταν. Λοιπόν, η Αλεξάνδρα, που για κάποιον λόγο θίγεται προσωπικά όταν διαβάζει για Γερμανούς, είπε κάτι συγκεκριμένο και ακολούθησες με ένα μπλογκοπόστ που δείχνει το βάρος που επωμίστηκε η Γερμανία. Το πώς το αντιλαμβάνονται οι Γερμανοί πολίτες* είναι εκτός θέματος και κανείς δεν μίλησε ούτε για χαρίσματα ούτε για 18 λαούς ούτε για υποθετικά σενάρια.

Προς το παρόν πάντως τα χρέη μας όντως τα πληρώνουμε, παλιότερα δε και με ιλιγγιώδη επιτόκια = έχουμε πληρώσει τα χρέη μας πολλές φορές παραπάνω από το αρχικό τους ύψος. Οι Γερμανοί, πάλι...



* οι οποίοι δεν είναι πιο έξυπνοι από τους Έλληνες. Κι αυτοί από τα ΜΜΕ τους και τους πολιτικούς τους επηρεάζονται.


----------



## Palavra (May 23, 2015)

Έλα βρε Χέλε, τώρα που είπες για μπάλες στην εξέδρα, για πες μου που σε ρωτάω σε όλο το νήμα και δε μου έχεις απαντήσει:

Έστω ότι μας τα δίνουν τα λεφτά χωρίς όρους χαριστικά, μας διαγράφουν δηλαδή το χρέος, και μας δίνουν κι άλλα 50 δις για ανάπτυξη. Από τη στιγμή που ζεις σε μια χώρα που θέλει 2 δις περίπου κάθε μήνα για συντάξεις, πόσο χρόνο θα χρειαζόσουν για να ξαναβρεθείς να χαρακτηρίζεις «ασήμαντα» τα ποσά που θα ξαναχρειαζόσουν να σου ξαναδανείσει κάποιος άλλος;

Και επίσης, με τι προϋποθέσεις θα έκανες ανάπτυξη σε μια χώρα στην οποία η κυβέρνηση δε θέλει επενδύσεις και τσακίζει τον τουρισμό, τη μόνη σημαντική πλουτοπαραγωγική πηγή της χώρας;


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2015)

> Λοιπόν, η Αλεξάνδρα, που για κάποιον λόγο θίγεται προσωπικά όταν διαβάζει για Γερμανούς


Άντε πάλι. Η Αλεξάνδρα δεν θίγεται προσωπικά όταν διαβάζει ούτε για Γερμανούς ούτε για Αμερικανούς ούτε για Αρειανούς, αλλά ούτε και για Έλληνες. Η Αλεξάνδρα δεν αντέχει την έλλειψη κοινής λογικής και την άποψη ότι για τα χάλια της Ελλάδας φταίνε πάντα και μόνο οι άλλοι, εδώ και 2000 χρόνια.

Αλλά αν αρχίσουμε τώρα τους προσωπικούς χαρακτηρισμούς όταν δεν έχουμε απάντηση στους αριθμούς και τα επιχειρήματα των άλλων, καταλαβαίνεις ότι κι άλλοι μπορούν να παίξουν αυτό το παιχνίδι, σωστά;


----------



## Hellegennes (May 23, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Άντε πάλι. Η Αλεξάνδρα δεν θίγεται προσωπικά όταν διαβάζει ούτε για Γερμανούς ούτε για Αμερικανούς ούτε για Αρειανούς, αλλά ούτε και για Έλληνες. Η Αλεξάνδρα δεν αντέχει την έλλειψη κοινής λογικής και την άποψη ότι για τα χάλια της Ελλάδας φταίνε πάντα και μόνο οι άλλοι, εδώ και 2000 χρόνια.
> 
> Αλλά αν αρχίσουμε τώρα τους προσωπικούς χαρακτηρισμούς όταν δεν έχουμε απάντηση στους αριθμούς και τα επιχειρήματα των άλλων, καταλαβαίνεις ότι κι άλλοι μπορούν να παίξουν αυτό το παιχνίδι, σωστά;



Παίξτε όσοι θέλετε. Δεν έκανα κανέναν προσωπικό χαρακτηρισμό*. Μια παρατήρηση έκανα με βάση το ύφος των απαντήσεών σου. Κι εγώ δεν αντέχω την έλλειψη κοινής λογικής και το ότι για τα χάλια της Ελλάδας φταίνε πάντα και μόνο οι άλλοι είναι η θεία μου η Σάλυ. Στους δε αριθμούς σου απάντησα, το ίδιο και στα επιχειρήματα. Ανταπάντηση δεν πήρα.

Παλ, σου έχω απαντήσει σ' αυτά που ρωτάς. Δεδομένου ότι όσα δανειστήκαμε με τα πακέτα τα τελευταία χρόνια πήγαιναν για να καλύψουν προηγούμενα δάνεια, δεν βλέπω τι διαφορά θα είχε στο πρωτογενές αποτέλεσμα.


* παρότι εσύ λίαν προσφάτως έχεις κάνει.


----------



## Palavra (May 23, 2015)

Εικόνα πλήρους κατάρρευσης και άδεια ταμεία στα νοσοκομεία


----------



## Hellegennes (May 23, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Εικόνα πλήρους κατάρρευσης και άδεια ταμεία στα νοσοκομεία



Ζητήστε λεφτά από την Γερμανία για τα νοσοκομεία μας. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα χαρούν να δώσουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 23, 2015)

Κουκιά μετρημένα (_Η Αυγή_)

Η διαπραγμάτευση διαρκεί ήδη σχεδόν τέσσερις μήνες. Σε αυτό το διάστημα οι δανειστές και οι ντόπιοι συνεργάτες τους τήρησαν τακτική παρελκυστική, αποσκοπώντας να κάμψουν την Ελλάδα διά της πιστωτικής ασφυξίας. Αυτό δεν επετεύχθη, παρά το γεγονός ότι κόστισε στη χώρα τουλάχιστον 6 δισ. τα οποία κατευθύνθηκαν στο χρέος και ακόμα περισσότερα που λόγω φόβου αποσύρθηκαν από την εσωτερική αγορά. Η κυβέρνηση, σταθερή στις κόκκινες γραμμές όχι του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ειδικά, αλλά της χώρας, αρνήθηκε να συνομολογήσει τη συνέχιση της καταστροφικής πολιτικής των προκατόχων της.
Τώρα πλέον τα ψέματα τέλειωσαν. Οι δανειστές γνωρίζουν ότι την 6η Ιουνίου, από την οποία μας χωρίζουν δύο εβδομάδες, η Ελλάδα δεν πρόκειται να καταβάλει τη δόση με δικά της χρήματα, καθώς διαθέτει λεφτά για τις ανάγκες του κράτους, δηλαδή μισθούς, συντάξεις, υγεία κ.λπ., και δεν της περισσεύουν. Κουκιά μετρημένα.
Κάτι ανάλογο έγινε και στην προηγούμενη δόση, με τους δανειστές να ανακαλύπτουν αίφνης τη δυνατότητα "ανακύκλωσης" των χρημάτων του ΔΝΤ στην Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος.
Αυτό που φαίνεται πως επιδιώκουν οι δανειστές παραμένει η κάμψη της κυβέρνησης, με δεύτερη προσωρινή εναλλακτική την καταβολή δόσεων μόνον για τις δόσεις του καλοκαιριού, καθώς καταλαβαίνουν το αυξημένο και ταυτόχρονα απροσδιόριστο ρίσκο που ενέχει η μη καταβολή για όλες τις πλευρές.
Η κυβέρνηση, από την πλευρά της, δεν θέλει να ξαναμπεί η χώρα στο μαρτύριο της σταγόνας και διεκδικεί συμφωνία απαλλαγής από το Μνημόνιο και ανάπτυξης με κατάλληλη διευθέτηση του χρέους.
Το νέο στοιχείο είναι ότι τώρα πλέον φαίνεται καθαρά πως το στρατόπεδο των δανειστών δεν είναι ενιαίο, αφού όσο οι κομβικές ημερομηνίες πλησιάζουν, οι μπλόφες και τα προπετάσματα καπνού δεν μετράνε πια.
Οι λίγες επόμενες μέρες λοιπόν είναι οι πιο κρίσιμες. Η κυβέρνηση και οι δυνάμεις του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ πρέπει να διατηρήσουν τη μέγιστη δυνατή εγρήγορση και να είναι έτοιμες για κάθε ενδεχόμενο.


----------



## Palavra (May 23, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ζητήστε λεφτά από την Γερμανία για τα νοσοκομεία μας. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα χαρούν να δώσουν.



Προς το παρόν περιμένω απάντηση από το Άλφα Κενταύρου.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2015)

Avgi said:


> τώρα πλέον φαίνεται καθαρά πως το στρατόπεδο των δανειστών δεν είναι ενιαίο



Ούτε των δανειζομένων. Ούτε καν της κυβέρνησης. Π.χ.
http://www.athensvoice.gr/article/ειδήσεις/150-του-συριζα-ζητούν-ρήξη-με-τους-δανειστές

Αυτοί τουλάχιστον δεν λένε να τα πληρώσουν οι πλούσιοι Γερμανοί.

«Να εφαρμοστούν όλες οι προεκλογικές δεσμεύσεις του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και για να χρηματοδοτηθούν, να συμπληρωθούν με τα αναγκαία ριζοσπαστικά μέτρα σε βάρος του μεγάλου κεφαλαίου και του πλούτου».


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2015)

Avgi said:


> Το νέο στοιχείο είναι ότι τώρα πλέον φαίνεται καθαρά πως το στρατόπεδο των δανειστών δεν είναι ενιαίο, αφού όσο οι κομβικές ημερομηνίες πλησιάζουν, οι μπλόφες και τα προπετάσματα καπνού δεν μετράνε πια.


Τι περίεργο! Αυτό ισχύει και με την εξής διατύπωση:
Το νέο στοιχείο είναι ότι τώρα πλέον φαίνεται καθαρά πως το στρατόπεδο της κυβέρνησης/του Σύριζα δεν είναι ενιαίο, αφού όσο οι κομβικές ημερομηνίες πλησιάζουν, οι μπλόφες και τα προπετάσματα καπνού δεν μετράνε πια.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 23, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Τι περίεργο! Αυτό ισχύει και με την εξής διατύπωση:
> Το νέο στοιχείο είναι ότι τώρα πλέον φαίνεται καθαρά πως το στρατόπεδο της κυβέρνησης/του Σύριζα δεν είναι ενιαίο, αφού όσο οι κομβικές ημερομηνίες πλησιάζουν, οι μπλόφες και τα προπετάσματα καπνού δεν μετράνε πια.



Όντως. Και; Α, είναι το επιχείρημα "ναι, μα και οι άλλοι..."


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2015)

Όχι, είναι το επιχείρημα ότι η κυβέρνηση χρησιμοποιεί μπλόφες και παραπετάσματα καπνού. Χωρίς καμιά σύγκριση με άλλους.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω τι κατάλαβες, Helle, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι αντιλαμβάνεσαι τη δεινή θέση της κυβέρνησης ανάμεσα στα όσα ζητάνε οι δανειστές και τα όσα ζητάνε τα στελέχη (ή και οι ψηφοφόροι) του κόμματος που απαιτούν εφαρμογή του προεκλογικού προγράμματος. Η απόσταση που χωρίζει τις δύο πλευρές θα μας ταλαιπωρήσει όλους αρκετά.


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2015)

nickel said:


> Η απόσταση που χωρίζει τις δύο πλευρές θα μας ταλαιπωρήσει όλους αρκετά.


Hell of an understatement!


----------



## Hellegennes (May 23, 2015)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω τι κατάλαβες, Helle, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι αντιλαμβάνεσαι τη δεινή θέση της κυβέρνησης ανάμεσα στα όσα ζητάνε οι δανειστές και τα όσα ζητάνε τα στελέχη (ή και οι ψηφοφόροι) του κόμματος που απαιτούν εφαρμογή του προεκλογικού προγράμματος. Η απόσταση που χωρίζει τις δύο πλευρές θα μας ταλαιπωρήσει όλους αρκετά.



Σιγά την δεινή θέση. Το θέμα είναι να μην υπάρχουν παράλογες απαιτήσεις από την πλευρά των δανειστών. Για τις εσωκομματικές διαμαρτυρίες ποιος νοιάζεται;



Alexandra said:


> Όχι, είναι το επιχείρημα ότι η κυβέρνηση χρησιμοποιεί μπλόφες και παραπετάσματα καπνού.* Χωρίς καμιά σύγκριση με άλλους*.



Περίεργο, είχα την πάρα πολύ μικρή υποψία ότι πήρες μια πρόταση που αφορούσε τους δανειστές και άλλαξες μόνο μια λέξη· συγγνώμη, δύο (ήταν και το άρθρο). Μάλλον λάθος κατάλαβα, ο χαζός.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Το θέμα είναι να μην υπάρχουν παράλογες απαιτήσεις από την πλευρά των δανειστών.



Δεν θα είναι το πρόγραμμα της Θεσσαλονίκης. Το «παράλογες» είναι όρος υποκειμενικής αξιολόγησης.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 23, 2015)

Δεν δίνω δεκάρα για το πρόγραμμα Θεσσαλονίκης. Πραγματικά, πιστεύεις ότι γι' αυτό γίνεται όλη αυτή η ιστορία; Το πρόγραμμα Θεσσαλονίκης διαπραγματεύονται;


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2015)

Τι πρέπει να απαντήσω για να συμφωνήσεις; Ή δεν υπάρχει καμιά ελπίδα να συμφωνήσεις;


----------



## Hellegennes (May 23, 2015)

nickel said:


> Τι πρέπει να απαντήσω για να συμφωνήσεις; Ή δεν υπάρχει καμιά ελπίδα να συμφωνήσεις;



Γιατί; Δεν συμφωνούμε σε αρκετά πράγματα; Πρέπει να συμφωνήσουμε σε όλα; Μπορείς όμως να προσπαθήσεις, αν και πάω στοίχημα ότι δεν θα συμφωνήσω μ' αυτό που θα απαντήσεις στην ερώτησή μου.


----------



## SBE (May 24, 2015)

nickel said:


> Απολύτως σύμφωνοι. Αλλά τι σχέση έχει η Ιρλανδία με την Ελλάδα ή η ειδική σχέση της Βρετανίας με την Ιρλανδία (που έχει βοηθήσει και στην ανάπτυξη της δεύτερης); Να το πω αλλιώς: τι διδάγματα μπορούμε να αποκομίσουμε εμείς;



Συγγνώμη βρε Νίκελ, διάβασες τί εγραψα; Και εξακολυθείς να το θες ακόμα πιο λιανά και ακόμα πιο μασημένο; Ε, τότε μάλλον δεν είναι για μένα αυτή η συζήτηση, ας την αφήσουμε καλύτερα.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (May 24, 2015)




----------



## nickel (May 25, 2015)

SBE said:


> Συγγνώμη, βρε Νίκελ, διάβασες τι έγραψα; Και εξακολουθείς να το θες ακόμα πιο λιανά και ακόμα πιο μασημένο; Ε, τότε μάλλον δεν είναι για μένα αυτή η συζήτηση, ας την αφήσουμε καλύτερα.



Συγγνώμη, αλλά εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω, και τώρα δεν καταλαβαίνω και τους λόγους που εκνευρίστηκες. Μου άρεσε που διάβασα για το πώς το ΗΒ στηρίζει την Ιρλανδία, αλλά ειλικρινώς δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω ποιον μπορεί να συγκινήσει στη δική μας περίπτωση αυτή η τρυφερή σχέση. Δείξε λίγη κατανόηση όταν το στρες που περνάμε περιορίζει τη διανοητική μας ευρωστία.


----------



## Palavra (May 25, 2015)

Άκουσα τον ανεκδιήγητο Λαπαβίτσα να δηλώνει ότι το εθνικό μας νόμισμα, η νέα δραχμή, την οποία αυτός προκρίνει (επειδή θα μπορεί να γυρίσει στο Λονδίνο, να πληρώνεται σε λίραι Αγγλίας και να μας γνέφει εκ του μακρόθεν) θα έχει λέει ισοτιμία με το ευρώ ένα προς ένα άρα (εδώ, από το 1:39:00) «μην ανησυχείτε ότι θα χάσετε τα ευρώ που έχετε στην τράπεζα/του μισθού σας κτλ». 

Εκτός του ότι το εθνικό μας νόμισμα είναι το ευρώ, πραγματικά απόρησα με το μεγαλείο της σκέψης του ανδρός: βρε, πώς δεν το σκέφτηκε πρώτη και η Μποτσουάνα να αρχίσει να κόβει πούλες και να αγοράσει όλη την Ευρώπη;


----------



## Hellegennes (May 25, 2015)

Η ισοτιμία δεν έχει καμμιά σημασία. Είτε είναι 1 προς 1 είτε 4000 προς 1, τα ίδια λεφτά θα παίρνεις σε απόλυτη αντιστοιχία. Τα δυνητικά προβλήματα έχουν να κάνουν με το πόσο δυνατή ή υποσχόμενη είναι η οικονομία πίσω απ' το νόμισμα, γιατί αυτή καθορίζει την αξία του μακροπρόθεσμα. Αν η οικονομία καταρρέει ή η διαχείριση του κράτους είναι λανθασμένη, η αξία του νομίσματος θα υποβαθμίζεται διαρκώς.


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2015)

Υποθέτω ότι ένας ή περισσότεροι χρονικογράφοι της κρίσης καταγράφουν τα όσα γίνονται και τα όσα λέγονται, και θα έρθει η μέρα που θα μπορούμε να διαβάζουμε με κάποια αποστασιοποίηση και ουδέτερη ματιά τις μπαρούφες και τα ψέματα που έχουν ειπωθεί αυτή την περίοδο, από όλους. Ε, κάποιο ρεκόρ θα κατακτήσουμε.

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, και επειδή αναφέρεσαι προφανώς στη συνέντευξη στο Online (εδώ, γύρω στο 1:39), δεν φταίει ο Λαπαβίτσας που αναπτύσσει το ρόδινο σενάριό του, φταίνε οι οικοδεσπότες και οι συνομιλητές του (ο Βρούτσης με τη χεσμένη φωλιά του και ο σύντροφος [του Λαπαβίτσα] Γιώργος Κυρίτσης), που δεν κάνουν σαφές στο ακροατήριο πόσο καταστροφικό είναι το σενάριο Λαπαβίτσα. Πολύ πιο αποτελεσματικός είναι ο Βαρουφάκης (π.χ. εδώ, μετά το 2:43) και πολύ άλλοι.


----------



## Palavra (May 25, 2015)

@Χέλλε: Ακριβώς. Όταν λοιπόν είσαι εισαγωγική οικονομία, έχεις καταστρέψει κάθε σχέση σου στο εξωτερικό και έχεις μια αγορά γεμάτη στρεβλώσεις, τις νέες δραχμές δεν θα τις θέλει κανείς, ούτε για πετσετάκια που έλεγε και το παλιό άσμα.


Να μεταφέρω εδώ και συζητήσεις από φεϊσμπουκικό τοίχο ενός Πορτογάλου φίλου: ο Πορτογάλος αυτός φίλος ανήκει στη μεσαία, ας την πούμε έτσι, τάξη. Είναι μορφωμένος, ξέρει ξένες γλώσσες, υπεραγαπά την Ελλάδα και την επισκέπτεται συχνά. Είναι επίσης Πορτογάλος Αγανακτισμένος. Σιχαίνεται τον Πάσος Κοέλιου, πιστεύει ότι οι πολιτικοί είναι απατεώνες, στήριζε την ελληνική στροφή προς Σύριζα προ εκλογών κτλ. 

Τώρα, όλες οι συζητήσεις με τους υπόλοιπους Πορτογάλους επικεντρώνονται στον παραλογισμό (δεν μεταφέρω ακριβείς χαρακτηρισμούς) του Έλληνα πρωθυπουργού και του Έλληνα ΥπΟικ, μαζί με δηλώσεις όπως «διώξτε τους/αφήστε τους στη μοίρα τους κτλ». Από τέτοιον τοίχο έμαθα μάλιστα ότι η Ελλάδα είχε εκβιάσει την τότε ΕΟΚ το '86 για να μην ασκήσει βέτο στην είσοδο Πορτογαλίας και Ισπανίας, με σκοπό φυσικά να πάρει χρήματα από επιδοτήσεις - όπερ και έγινε. Το κλίμα προς τη χώρα μας είναι λοιπόν αρνητικό και αυτή είναι μια αλλαγή την οποία παρατήρησα μετά την εκλογή της νέας κυβέρνησης και τις κουτσαβάκικες συμπεριφορές προς τα υπόλοιπα κράτη της ΕΕ.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 25, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Από τέτοιον τοίχο έμαθα μάλιστα ότι η Ελλάδα είχε εκβιάσει την τότε ΕΟΚ το '86 για να μην ασκήσει βέτο στην είσοδο Πορτογαλίας και Ισπανίας, με σκοπό φυσικά να πάρει χρήματα από επιδοτήσεις - όπερ και έγινε.



Δεν καταλαβαίνω ούτε πώς και με τι φόντα η Ελλάδα εκβίασε την ΕΟΚ ούτε πώς θα έπαιρνε επιδοτήσεις απ' αυτό.


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2015)

Η Ελλάδα απείλησε ότι θα προβάλει βέτο στην ένταξη των δύο χωρών και ζήτησε ανταλλάγματα. Δεν θυμάμαι λεπτομέρειες αλλά μπορείς να βρεις μόνος σου.

https://www.google.com/search?q=spa...threaten+veto&btnG=Search+Books&tbm=bks&tbo=1


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 25, 2015)

Από πού και πώς νομίζετε ότι προέκυψαν τα Μεσογειακά Ολοκληρωμένα Προγράμματα (ΜΟΠ);


----------



## Palavra (May 25, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω ούτε πώς και με τι φόντα η Ελλάδα εκβίασε την ΕΟΚ ούτε πώς θα έπαιρνε επιδοτήσεις απ' αυτό.


1985: Quando a Grécia exigiu mais dinheiro para aceitar Portugal na CEE


drsiebenmal said:


> Από πού και πώς νομίζετε ότι προέκυψαν τα Μεσογειακά Ολοκληρωμένα Προγράμματα (ΜΟΠ);



Για του λόγου το αληθές, από τον παραπάνω σύνδεσμο:

O jornal explicava que a “Grécia fez depender a retirada do seu anunciado veto do aumento da ajuda às suas regiões mais desfavorecidas através dos PIM [Programas Integrados do Mediterrâneo]”​
Η εφημερίδα [ΣτΜ: η τότε εφημερίδα που δημοσίευε το άρθρο] εξηγούσε ότι «η Ελλάδα εξάρτησε την απόσυρση του βέτο από την αύξηση της παροχής βοήθειας προς τις πιο υποβαθμισμένες περιοχές της μέσω των ΜΟΠ [Μεσογειακών Ολοκληρωμένων Προγραμμάτων].​:angry:


----------



## Hellegennes (May 25, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ, θα διαβάσω αργότερα τις παραθέσεις.


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2015)

nickel said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω, και τώρα δεν καταλαβαίνω και τους λόγους που εκνευρίστηκες. Μου άρεσε που διάβασα για το πώς το ΗΒ στηρίζει την Ιρλανδία, αλλά ειλικρινώς δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω ποιον μπορεί να συγκινήσει στη δική μας περίπτωση αυτή η τρυφερή σχέση. Δείξε λίγη κατανόηση όταν το στρες που περνάμε περιορίζει τη διανοητική μας ευρωστία.



Eίπα ότι το ΗΒ δάνεισε την Ιρλανδία, αλλά_ χρειάστηκε να βρει άλλους τρόπους να καλύψει την τρύπα στον προυπολογισμό που του άφησε ο δανεισμός. _
Αυτό είχε σχεση με τη συζήτηση.


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2015)

Μα φυσικά και είχε ανησυχήσει η Ελλάδα από την είσοδο στην ΕΟΚ της Ισπανίας και της Πορτογαλίας, λόγω του ότι παράγουν τα ίδια γεωργικά προϊόντα. Αλλά αυτό δεν είναι περίεργο και σπάνιο, είναι συνηθισμένα παιχνίδια που παίζουν όλες οι χώρες για να εξασφαλίσουν προνόμια ή να προστατευτούν. 
Άλλες χώρες είχαν βάλει περιορισμούς στη μετακίνηση των πολιτών των χωρών αυτών, γιατί είχαν φοβηθεί ότι θα μεταναστεύσουν στις πλούσιες χώρες όλοι οι Ισπανοπορτογάλλοι. Όπως έγινε δηλαδή όταν μπήκαν οι οχτώ φτωχές ανατολικοευρωπαϊκές χώρες το 2004.
Και όπως για την είσοδο της Πολωνίας είχαν γίνει διαπραγματεύσεις για να λυθούν εδαφικές διαφορές με τη Γερμανία, ώστε να μην υπάρξει βέτο κλπ.


----------



## Palavra (May 25, 2015)

SBE said:


> Μα φυσικά και είχε ανησυχήσει η Ελλάδα από την είσοδο στην ΕΟΚ της Ισπανίας και της Πορτογαλίας, λόγω του ότι παράγουν τα ίδια γεωργικά προιόντα.


Καταλαβαίνουμε ωστόσο όλοι ότι άλλο «είχε ανησυχήσει» και άλλο αυτό που έγινε, ότι άσκησε βέτο *για να πάρει η ίδια χρήματα*. Το πρόβλημα με τα γεωργικά προϊόντα εντωμεταξύ φρόντισε να το λύσει καθώς πλέον στο σουπερμάρκετ βρίσκεις ωραιότατα λεμόνια Αργεντινής, ντομάτες Βελγίου, εισαγόμενα όσπρια που «συσκευάζονται στην Ελλάδα» κτλ κτλ.


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2015)

Βρε Παλάβρα, κοίτα το αποστασιοποιημένα μια φορά! Δεν είχε η Ελλάδα προσωπική διαφορά με την Πορτογαλία ή με την Ισπανία. Απλά βρήκε την ευκαιρία να κάνει ό,τι θα έκανε κι η Πορτογαλία αν ήταν στη θέση της Ελλάδας. Ο πορτογάλος φίλος σου ανακάλυψε τώρα τον τροχό;


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2015)

Και παρεμπιπτόντως, ΤΟΤΕ δεν υπήρχαν ντομάτες Ολλανδίας και σταφύλια Αργεντινής και η Ελλάδα είχε αποκτήσει μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα στις εξαγωγές αγροτικών προϊόντων στην κοινή αγορά. Πλεονέκτημα που δεν είχε ούτε η Ισπανία, ούτε η Πορτογαλία. 
Αμάν πια, άσχετοι ακόμα και για αυτά που έγιναν πριν είκοσι χρόνια είμαστε; 
Σε κάθε εποχή πράττεις με βάση τις συνθήκες της εποχής.


----------



## Palavra (May 25, 2015)

Δηλαδή υπάρχει χώρα που έκανε το αντίστοιχο στις διευρύνσεις του 1995, 2004, 2007 και 2013; Οκ, δεν το ήξερα. Μήπως έχεις και πηγές; Δεν βρήκα κάτι, αλλά ίσως να μην έψαξα πολύ προσεκτικά.

Ενδιαφέρον θα είχε επίσης να δούμε τι τα κάναμε αυτά τα χρήματα που πήραμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 25, 2015)

SBE said:


> Ο πορτογάλος φίλος σου ανακάλυψε τώρα τον τροχό;


Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μας κάνει εντύπωση. Η Αγγλία, η Δανία και η Σουηδία διαπραγματεύτηκαν opt-out από το ευρώ ενόψει της διεύρυνσης του 1995. Εμείς επιμείναμε στην ένταξη και της Κύπρου μαζί με όλη την ανατολικοευρωπαϊκή διεύρυνση του 2004. Η Σλοβενία έβαλε όρο να διευκρινιστούν τα θαλάσσια σύνορά της με την Κροατία για να συμφωνήσει στην περσινή διεύρυνση. Όσο για την ΠΓΔΜ και την ένταξή της στα διεθνή όργανα, κάπου θα έχουμε ακούσει για δικά μας άτυπα και αόρατα βέτο (τα βέτο όπου λες «μη με αναγκάζεις αλλά να ξέρεις ότι θα βάλω βέτο»).



Palavra said:


> Ενδιαφέρον θα είχε επίσης να δούμε τι τα κάναμε αυτά τα χρήματα που πήραμε.


Χμφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφ


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μας κάνει εντύπωση. Η Αγγλία, η Δανία και η Σουηδία διαπραγματεύτηκαν opt-out από το ευρώ ενόψει της διεύρυνσης του 1995. Εμείς επιμείναμε στην ένταξη και της Κύπρου μαζί με όλη την ανατολικοευρωπαϊκή διεύρυνση του 2004. Η Σλοβενία έβαλε όρο να διευκρινιστούν τα θαλάσσια σύνορά της με την Κροατία για να συμφωνήσει στην περσινή διεύρυνση. Όσο για την ΠΓΔΜ και την ένταξή της στα διεθνή όργανα, κάπου θα έχουμε ακούσει για δικά μας άτυπα και αόρατα βέτο (τα βέτο όπου λες «μη με αναγκάζεις αλλά να ξέρεις ότι θα βάλω βέτο»).


Πολύ σωστά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 25, 2015)

Α, ναι, και στη διεύρυνση του 2007 η Αγγλία ζήτησε επταετή περίοδο μη αποδοχής εργαζομένων από τις νέες χώρες (θυμίζω: Βουλγαρία και Ρουμανία).


----------



## Earion (May 25, 2015)

Πού να δείτε και στο αλήστου μνήμης Ευρωπαϊκό Σύνταγμα (εκείνο που ναυάγησε με τα δημοψηφίσματα) —δεν ξέρω αν το διάβασε κανείς ολόκληρο, εγώ αναγκάστηκα να το κάνω για να επιμεληθώ τη μετάφρασή του— όπου σε κάθε κεφάλαιο οι Γερμανοί είχαν χώσει κι από μια εξαίρεση ή ένα ειδικό καθεστώς με αφορμή (πρόσχημα;) την ενσωμάτωση της πρώην Ανατολικής Γερμανίας, επειδή αυτό τους βάραινε οικονομικά και κοινωνικά.


----------



## Costas (May 26, 2015)

Ο γιος ενός φίλου, φοιτητής αγγλικής φιλολογίας και σερβιτόρος σε μπιραρία, μου έλεγε μια νύχτα ότι έκατσε και διάβασε λίγο ευρωπαϊκό δίκαιο και συμβάσεις και κατάλαβε γιατί η ευρωπαϊκή σημαία είναι ένας κύκλος με αστέρια: γιατί όλες οι συμβάσεις είναι γεμάτες αστερίσκους... Υπέροχο!


----------



## Palavra (May 29, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Πόσο καρνάβαλος πρέπει να είναι κάποιος για να κάνει δυο εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετες δηλώσεις μέσα σε 2-3 μήνες;


Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα όχι τόσο καρνάβαλος όσο κάποιος που δηλώνει το μεσημέρι ότι θα μπει φόρος στις αναλήψεις από τα ΑΤΜ και 2 ώρες αργότερα διαψεύδει τον εαυτό του.

Και ναι, να συμφωνήσουμε πρώτα σε αυτό που λέει ο ντοκ.


----------



## Palavra (May 31, 2015)

Εκθετος ο Καμμένος: Πλήρωνε 1.400 δολάρια τη βραδιά για σουίτα σε ξενοδοχείο - 920 δολάρια για ένα γεύμα!


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2015)

Προτιμώ τα ψεματάκια του για λογαριασμούς ξενοδοχείων από τις γκάφες του για Κούγκια και τις παραγγελίες μισού δισεκατομμυρίου για να φτιαχτούν σαπάκια. Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να τον πληρώσουμε να μείνει έξω.


----------



## Alexandra (May 31, 2015)

Αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα είναι γιατί θεωρείται από κάποιους αυτονόητο ότι ο λογαριασμός αυτής της πιστωτικής κάρτας πληρώθηκε από τον ίδιο και όχι από κονδύλια του υπουργείου. Πάει στο ξενοδοχείο, του ζητάνε οπωσδήποτε πιστωτική κάρτα μην τύχει και τους βγει μπαταχτσής το ελληνικό κράτος (αβάσιμες υποψίες, δηλαδή). Δίνει την πιστωτική του κάρτα και όταν γυρίζει στην Ελλάδα, υποβάλλει την κατάσταση με τα έξοδά του για να τον αποζημιώσει το υπουργείο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2015)

Το πρωί είδα στην τηλεόραση τον πρόεδρο των συμβολαιογράφων (ή κάτι τέτοιο, δεν συγκράτησα ακριβώς) που εξηγούσε μερικά λεπτά σημεία από τη συσχέτιση αντικειμενικών τιμών και ΕΝΦΙΑ. Για παράδειγμα, είπε ότι οι τιμές έχουν καταρρεύσει στις ακριβές περιοχές, έχουν μειωθεί αισθητά στις αστικές (π.χ. στην Καλλιθέα μέχρι και 40%, είπε) ενώ στις μικροαστικές ή πιο φτωχές περιοχές είναι ουσιαστικά αμετάβλητες ή, σε ορισμένα σημεία, ενδεχομένως και να υπάρχει μικρή αύξηση. Αυτό, όπως εξήγησε, θα σημαίνει ότι αν δεν αλλάξουν οι συντελεστές του ΕΝΦΙΑ καθώς και λόγω της φύσης του νόμου (δρα αυξητικά όσο περισσότερα ακίνητα έχει κανείς), θα ευνοηθούν οι πλουσιότεροι ιδιοκτήτες, και μάλιστα πολλών ακινήτων. Επισήμανε επίσης ότι οι αντικειμενικές τιμές επηρεάζουν και πολλά άλλα πράγματα (π.χ. δημοτικά τέλη, αμέσως αμέσως).

Θυμήθηκα τον φίλο μου, που μου παραπονιόταν τις προάλλες (ο φίλος (δύο μισθοί πετσοκομμένοι από την κρίση που όμως πέφτουν κανονικά, ΙΥ και ΔΥ, δύο μικρά παιδιά) αγόρασε πρόσφατα (μέσα στην κρίση) σχετικά καινούργιο σπίτι με δάνειο, αποταμιεύσεις και βοήθεια συγγενών και φίλων, σε αστική περιοχή κοντά σε σταθμό μετρό):

— Ντοκτέρ, ο ΕΝΦΙΑ μας τσάκισε. Κοντά ένα χιλιάρικο μας ήρθε.
— Μα τι συντελεστές έχει πια αυτό το σπίτι; Του αδελφού μου, που είναι βέβαια πολύ πιο παλιό κλπ, του ήρθε ένα 150άρι. Καλύτερο, νεότερο, μεγαλύτερο το δικό σας, άντε να είναι τα διπλά, τα τριπλά;
— Ε, είναι και το πατρικό που μένει η μάνα, αλλά μου το έχουν γράψει εμένα.
— Εντάξει, αλλά κι αυτό παλιό είναι...
— Και το πατρικό της γυναίκας μου...
— Χμ
— Και το σπίτι στο χωριό...
— ....
— Και στο χωριό της γυναίκας μου...
— Μιλάς για πέντε σπίτια, χριστιανέ μου, το καταλαβαίνεις;
— Και τι να τα κάνουμε; Κληρονομιά τα πήραμε. Να τα φάμε;
— Όχι, να τα πουλήσετε αν δεν τα χρειαζόσαστε.
— Να πουλήσουμε τα πατρικά μας; ΤΑ ΠΑΤΡΙΚΑ ΜΑΣ;
— Ε, τότε πλήρωσε το χιλιάρικο και μη μιλάς. Εμένα δεν μου άφησαν σπίτι οι γονείς μου και πληρώνω το χιλιάρικο σε δυο μήνες μόνο για νοίκι.
— Μα δεν είναι δίκαιο.
— Τι να σου πω. Όπως τα βλέπει κανείς...

Ως επιμύθιο της ιστορίας, σημερινό τιτίβισμα του έγκυρου (ή όχι; ποιος τα ξέρει πια αυτά...) Αντ. Καρακούση (@akarakousis):

«Όταν ένας κατά δήλωσή του αριστερός βουλευτής απορρίπτει ως άδικο τον ΕΝΦΙΑ και συζητά άνετα την αύξηση του ΦΠΑ, η σύγχυση χτυπάει κόκκινο...»


----------



## Hellegennes (May 31, 2015)

nickel said:


> Προτιμώ τα ψεματάκια του για λογαριασμούς ξενοδοχείων από τις γκάφες του για Κούγκια και τις παραγγελίες μισού δισεκατομμυρίου για να φτιαχτούν σαπάκια. Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να τον πληρώσουμε να μείνει έξω.



Εγώ πάλι προτιμώ για όλα αυτά να υπάρχουν αξιόπιστες πηγές, όχι το Πρώτο Θέμα. Ποιο μισό δισεκατομμύριο; Δείξτε μου στην εκτέλεση προϋπολογισμού το ποσό κατά έτος, την διάρκεια της σύμβασης σε έτη και την ημερομηνία υπογραφής της σύμβασης. Μετά θα βγω να κράξω κι εγώ τον Καμμένο αν είναι όπως τα λέτε. Επίσης θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν βρίσκονται αλλού εν ενεργεία αεροπλάνα αυτού του τύπου και πόσο πληρώνεται η συντήρησή τους από τα άλλα κράτη. Μετά πείτε για σαπάκια και τα λοιπά.


----------



## Alexandra (May 31, 2015)

Υποθέτω ότι γι' αυτό ξεδόντιασαν τη Διαύγεια, για να μην υπάρχουν στοιχεία που θα έπειθαν τους δύσπιστους. Οπότε, οι δύσπιστοι θα προτιμούν να πιστεύουν ότι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα, ακόμα κι αν το γράψουν όλες οι εφημερίδες και το πουν όλα τα κανάλια, και η ίδια η κυβέρνηση με non-paper. 

Εμείς οι εύπιστοι απλώς θα συνεχίσουμε να πιστεύουμε ότι ο Καμμένος υπέγραψε σύμβαση μισού δισεκατομμυρίου για τα σαπάκια, και πως ακόμα και η ίδια η Λόκχιντ απεφάνθη ότι είναι λάθος να δοθούν αυτά τα χρήματα για τέτοια δουλειά. Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, μάλλον τον αδικούμε τον καημένο, αφού η μέχρι τώρα πολιτεία του δείχνει άνθρωπο που ποτέ δεν θα έκανε μια ανέντιμη πράξη στη ζωή του.


----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ποιο μισό δισεκατομμύριο; Δείξτε μου στην εκτέλεση προϋπολογισμού το ποσό κατά έτος, την διάρκεια της σύμβασης σε έτη και την ημερομηνία υπογραφής της σύμβασης.


To εκτιμώμενο (κόστος είναι πεντακόσια εκατομμύρια δολάρια και ο χρόνος υλοποίησης της σύμβασης είναι εφτά έτη: http://www.dsca.mil/sites/default/files/mas/greece_14-47.pdf Λογικά λόγω FMS η προκαταβολή θα είναι μικρότερη απ' ό,τι σε DCS. Το πραγματικό κόστος θα το μάθουμε τη στιγμή του τελικού LOA, όχι του αρχικού· πάντως σε μια μείζονα αναβάθμιση, όπως αυτή, οι προβλέψεις για το τελικό κόστος είναι πολύ δύσκολες. Δεν είδα πουθενά να αναφέρεται χρηματοδότηση μέσω FMFP, οπότε τον λογαριασμό που θα προκύψει θα πρέπει να τον πληρώσουμε στο ακέραιο.


----------



## SBE (May 31, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τ... είπε ότι οι τιμές έχουν καταρρεύσει στις ακριβές περιοχές [και] αν δεν αλλάξουν οι συντελεστές του ΕΝΦΙΑ [προς τα κάτω] θα ευνοηθούν οι πλουσιότεροι ιδιοκτήτες, και μάλιστα πολλών ακινήτων



Αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Αν οι αντικειμενικές αξίες προσαρμοστούν στις χαμηλότερες πραγματικές, οι πλουσιότεροι θα βρεθούν με ακίνητα χαμηλότερης αξίας, άρα χαμηλότερο συντελεστή ΕΝΦΙΑ. 
Πώς γίνεται να είναι το αντίθετο;


----------



## Hellegennes (May 31, 2015)

Εγώ πάλι, από τα *αληθινά διαθέσιμα στοιχεία* που έχουμε, βλέπω ένα πρόγραμμα που θα στοιχίσει περίπου 350 εκατομμύρια (δολάρια, όχι ευρώ, και κατόπιν της έκπτωσης που υπολογίζει το ΥΠΕΘΑ), μια σύμβαση που δεν υπογράφηκε με πρωτοβουλία του ΥΠΕΘΑ, αλλά κατόπιν αίτησης από το πολεμικό ναυτικό, του οποίου την άποψη συμβουλεύτηκε το υπουργείο, μια σύμβαση με την οποία είχαν συμφωνήσει και οι δυο τελευταίες κυβερνήσεις και υπογράφηκε από τον Σαμαρά, τον Βενιζέλο, τον Δένδια, τον Χαρδούβελη, τον Αβραμόπουλο, τον Μητσοτάκη (Κυριάκο), τον Μανιάτη, τον Ντινόπουλο, τον Κικίλια, τον Βαρβιτσιώτη και τον Σταμάτη.

Τέλος, όποιος ξέρει πέντε πράγματα από επιχειρησιακά, ξέρει ότι δεν πετάμε εξοπλισμό επειδή έχει παλιώσει. Όλες μα όλες οι χώρες του κόσμου, ακόμα και η Αμερική που έχει την τελευταία λέξη της στρατιωτικής τεχνολογίας, αναβαθμίζουν και συντηρούν οχήματα (και ιδίως αεροπλάνα) για τα οποία υπάρχουν ανταλλακτικά, εξοπλισμός και εκπαιδευμένο προσωπικό. Όχι μόνο κοστίζει σημαντικά λιγότερο από αγορά νέων οχημάτων, αλλά είναι και πολύ πιο πρακτικό σε επιχειρησιακούς όρους, λόγω θεμάτων παραλαβής, χρόνου εκπαίδευσης και διαθεσιμότητας.

Όποιος θεωρεί ότι υπερβάλλω, ας ρίξει μια ματιά στις περσινές ειδήσεις για την αναβάθμιση των B-52Η που έχει η Αμερική στην διάθεσή της από το 1960-1962 (χρονιές κατά τις οποίες κατασκευάστηκαν όλα αυτά τα αεροπλάνα που βρίσκονται ακόμα εν ενεργεία).

"Εσείς οι υπόλοιποι" μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε να πιστεύετε σε "Hellenic Quest" και να μεταφέρετε άκριτα ό,τι διαβάζετε σε ελληνικά μέσα παραπληροφόρησης.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 31, 2015)

Zazula said:


> To εκτιμώμενο (κόστος είναι πεντακόσια εκατομμύρια δολάρια και ο χρόνος υλοποίησης της σύμβασης είναι εφτά έτη: http://www.dsca.mil/sites/default/files/mas/greece_14-47.pdf Λογικά λόγω FMS η προκαταβολή θα είναι μικρότερη απ' ό,τι σε DCS. Το πραγματικό κόστος θα το μάθουμε τη στιγμή του τελικού LOA, όχι του αρχικού· πάντως σε μια μείζονα αναβάθμιση, όπως αυτή, οι προβλέψεις για το τελικό κόστος είναι πολύ δύσκολες. Δεν είδα πουθενά να αναφέρεται χρηματοδότηση μέσω FMFP, οπότε τον λογαριασμό που θα προκύψει θα πρέπει να τον πληρώσουμε στο ακέραιο.



Στις προβλέψεις για το κόστος συμφωνώ, αλλά η κυβέρνηση αποβλέπει σε έκπτωση, που δεν είναι σπάνια για αναβαθμίσεις αυτής της κλίμακας, και φυσικά δεν είναι ποσό που δώσαμε ακόμα ούτε ποσό που δίνεται προκαταβολικά και σε μια δόση. Για το ετήσιο κόστος δεν βλέπω να γίνεται λόγος στα μέσα παραπληροφόρησης που το αναφέρουν, μόνο για το συνολικό ποσό, που δημιουργεί την εντύπωση ότι είτε τα δώσαμε όλα ήδη είτε θα τα δώσουμε όλα φέτος.


----------



## SBE (May 31, 2015)

Ναι ρε Ελληγενή, μόνο εσύ έχεις δει το φως το αληθινό, έλαβες πνεύμα επουράνιο. Όλοι οι άλλοι είναι ηλίθιοι.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 31, 2015)

Δεν είπα τίποτα τέτοιο. Λέω να μην ξεχνάμε την κριτική σκέψη και την επαλήθευση όταν το θέμα ξεφεύγει από το επιστημονικό μας πεδίο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2015)

SBE said:


> Αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Αν οι αντικειμενικές αξίες προσαρμοστούν στις χαμηλότερες πραγματικές, οι πλουσιότεροι θα βρεθούν με ακίνητα χαμηλότερης αξίας, άρα χαμηλότερο συντελεστή ΕΝΦΙΑ.
> Πώς γίνεται να είναι το αντίθετο;



Έχεις δίκιο. Το έγραψα άσχημα. Πάω να το διορθώσω.

Όχι, σωστά το έχω γράψει. Εννοώ ότι αν δεν αναπροσαρμοστούν *προς τα πάνω* οι συντελεστές (ιδιαίτερα αν παραμείνει σταθερός ο στόχος), θα ευνοηθούν οι πλουσιότεροι και οι μεγαλοκάτοχοι.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Λέω να μην ξεχνάμε την κριτική σκέψη και την επαλήθευση όταν το θέμα ξεφεύγει από το επιστημονικό μας πεδίο.


Για τα «σαπάκια» δεν αποκλείω να έχω πέσει θύμα της αντιπολιτευτικής διαμάχης που συνοδεύει κάθε τέτοια μικρή ή μεγάλη αγορά. Το Πρώτο Θέμα δεν έχω χρόνο να το διαβάζω, αλλά στο συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα φαίνεται ότι αντέδρασαν και κυβερνητικοί βουλευτές. Αν δόθηκαν οι απαραίτητες εξηγήσεις και τακτοποιήθηκε το ζήτημα και με την αντιπολίτευση, χαίρομαι που το μαθαίνω. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα συμπαθήσω τον συγκεκριμένο εταίρο της κυβέρνησης. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, μένω σ’ αυτό που έγραψα, ότι θα τον κρίνω από τα μεγάλα κι ας μένει όπου θέλει στα ταξίδια του.


----------



## Zazula (May 31, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Τέλος, όποιος ξέρει πέντε πράγματα από επιχειρησιακά, ξέρει ότι δεν πετάμε εξοπλισμό επειδή έχει παλιώσει.


Το κάναμε, πάντως, με τα Α-7Ε Corsair — κι ήταν εγκληματικό· χάσαμε α/φος με επιχειρησιακές δυνατότητες που ούτε έχουμε ούτε μπορούμε να τις αντικαταστήσουμε. Το είχαμε κάνει, πάλι βιαστικά, με τα F/NF-5A — ξεμένοντας από fighter lead-in trainer. Το είχαμε κάνει, πάλι χωρίς κάποιο πλάνο στον νου μας, με τα F-1CG — και μετά ψάχναμε κατόπιν εορτής πού να τα πουλήσουμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 31, 2015)

nickel said:


> Για τα «σαπάκια» δεν αποκλείω να έχω πέσει θύμα της αντιπολιτευτικής διαμάχης που συνοδεύει κάθε τέτοια μικρή ή μεγάλη αγορά. Το Πρώτο Θέμα δεν έχω χρόνο να το διαβάζω, αλλά στο συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα φαίνεται ότι αντέδρασαν και κυβερνητικοί βουλευτές. Αν δόθηκαν οι απαραίτητες εξηγήσεις και τακτοποιήθηκε το ζήτημα και με την αντιπολίτευση, χαίρομαι που το μαθαίνω. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα συμπαθήσω τον συγκεκριμένο εταίρο της κυβέρνησης. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, μένω σ’ αυτό που έγραψα, ότι θα τον κρίνω από τα μεγάλα κι ας μένει όπου θέλει στα ταξίδια του.



Ούτε εγώ τρέφω ιδιαίτερη αγάπη για τον Καμμένο και τους ψεκασμένους του, απλά με ενοχλεί η αντιπολιτευτική τάση που επικρατεί απέναντί του. Πάντως όποιος θέλει μπορεί να διαβάσει τα σχετικά πρακτικά της βουλής. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο Καμμένος απάντησε τουλάχιστον δυο φορές σε επίκαιρες ερωτήσεις για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και κατέθεσε τα σχετικά έγγραφα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2015)

Πριν 5 μήνες:

Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ «ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας εξέφρασε για μια φορά ακόμα την αμέριστη συμπαράστασή του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ στον αγώνα που δίνουν οι κάτοικοι του Ελληνικού, για να αποτραπεί η εκποίηση του πρώην Αεροδρομίου και της παραλίας, και *να μετατραπεί η περιοχή σε Μητροπολιτικό Πάρκο*.» ​

Τώρα:
Δώδεκα στρέμματα του Ελληνικού για απορρίμματα


----------



## SBE (Jun 4, 2015)

Θα είναι μητροπολιτικό πάρκο με χωματερή, κι αφού κάνεις π.χ. τη βόλτα σου θα κάνεις μια εκπαιδευτικη επίσκεψη στη χωματερή να δεις πώς λειτουργεί.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2015)

nickel said:


> Εγώ θα ήθελα να διαβάσουμε όλοι αυτό το απόσπασμα (#3) [του Τζον Νταν]. Και δεν αποκλείω να το ακούσουμε σήμερα στη Βουλή.



Τελικά έπεσα έξω στην πρόβλεψή μου. Η μοναδική, νομίζω, λογοτεχνική αναφορά προήλθε από τον κ. Βενιζέλο και ήταν τριπλή μπαλοθιά: Και Όργουελ είχε και απαιτητική λέξη και αντακρώνυμο:

Εκτός κι αν όλα αυτά είναι ένα τέχνασμα το οποίο απευθύνεται σε αφελείς, εάν ο κ. Τσίπρας (θα χρησιμοποιήσω έναν όρο: «νομιναλιστικά» λέγεται αυτό) εννοεί ότι δεν θα υπογράψει ποτέ «Μνημόνιο 3», διότι το «Μνημόνιο 3» στον Νέο Κόσμο του Όργουελ λέγεται «Νέα Αναπτυξιακή Συμφωνία». Για την ακρίβεια, λέγεται «Σχέδιο Ανάπτυξης Νέας Οικονομίας»: Σανό.


(Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τη χρήση του «νομιναλιστικά» εδώ. Ή τι ήθελε να πει ο κ. Βενιζέλος.)


----------



## Earion (Jun 6, 2015)

Για να το θέσω εντελώς απλουστευτικά, έως και χυδαία απλουστευτικά, ο κατά την επίκληση του Ευάγγελου Βενιζέλου νομιναλισμός δέχεται ότι τα ονόματα των πραγμάτων είναι ανώτερα από την ουσία τους, ότι λογικά προηγούνται της ουσίας. Δηλαδή ότι δεν υπάρχει η ουσία («μνημόνιο»), που μπορεί να ονομάζεται έτσι ή αλλιώς, αλλά ότι το ίδιο το όνομα καθορίζει την ουσία (αν το ονομάσεις αλλιώς —αν το αντιλαμβάνεσαι δηλαδή αλλιώς—, _είναι _αλλιώς). Φυσικά αυτή τη θέση ο Ευάγγελος —αγνοώ αν έχει ακούσει μαθήματα φιλοσοφίας— την αποδίδει στον πρωθυπουργό.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2015)

Μπράβο. Ήταν πολύ αργά για να επεξεργαστώ ερμηνείες. Αυτό είναι.

Και η επίγευση από τη χτεσινή συζήτηση νομίζω ότι είναι ότι ο πρωθυπουργός μπορεί να ισχυριστεί στις διαπραγματεύσεις με τους έξω ότι κανένα κόμμα δεν δέχτηκε τους όρους της πρότασής τους. Αν η αξιοποίηση αυτής της ερμηνείας πρόκειται να βοηθήσει τις διαπραγματεύσεις ή κάποια άλλη άγνωστη ως τώρα ατζέντα, μάλλον θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε για να το μάθουμε.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 6, 2015)

Έχω την αίσθηση ωστόσο ότι στην τόσο μπερδεμένη σχολαστική φιλοσοφία νομιναλισμός σημαίνει το αντίθετο από αυτό που υπαινίχθηκε ο Βενιζέλος και τόσο ωραία εξέφρασε ο Εαρίων: ότι στο νομιναλισμό (πολύ απλουστευτικά) τα ονόματα των πραγμάτων είναι κυρίως ονόματα, όχι πράγματα· δεν υπάρχουν δηλαδή καθολικές έννοιες (universalia) κατά το πλατωνικό μοντέλο. Βέβαια ο αντίπαλος του νομιναλισμού, που πρεσβεύει αυτό που περιγράφει ο Εαρίων, λέγεται ρεαλισμός, το οποίο μπερδεύει ακόμα περισσότερο τα πράγματα για τον σημερινό ομιλητή.

(Ή δεν καταλαβαίνω/θυμάμαι καλά; Βγάλτε άκρη: http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Νομιναλισμός )


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2015)

Ο Βενιζέλος πάντως φαίνεται ότι το χρησιμοποίησε εννοώντας «δίνοντας μεγαλύτερη σημασία στο όνομα παρά στο νόημα / στην ουσία». Αν ήθελε να δώσει πιο εύστοχο και κατανοητό παραλληλισμό, θα μπορούσε να αναφερθεί στον Μανολιό που φόρεσε τα ρούχα του αλλιώς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2015)

Από τη γερμανική βίκη, που εξειδικεύει τον όρο Nominalismus σε τρεις υποπεριπτώσεις ορισμών καταλαβαίνω ότι (στα γερμανικά τουλάχιστον) ο νομιναλισμός είναι ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμη έννοια και στα θέματα δικαίου της οικονομίας (συνδέεται με την ονομαστική και τη διαχρονική αξία και σταθερότητα του χρήματος, τη δημιουργία απαιτήσεων και εξοφλητικών υποχρεώσεων κ.λπ., άρα υπάρχει μια διπλή σχέση στη χρήση του όρου σε σύνδεση με τα μνημόνια κ.λπ.)


----------



## Marinos (Jun 6, 2015)

Όπως θυμάμαι την απλή διατύπωση, νομιναλισμός στη σχολαστική φιλοσοφία σημαίνει «τα ονόματα είναι απλώς ονόματα», ενώ ρεαλισμός «τα ονόματα είναι πράγματα». Το αντίθετο από ό,τι τείνουμε να καταλάβουμε σήμερα δηλαδή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 6, 2015)

Επιστολή - έκκληση επιφανών οικονομολόγων υπέρ της Ελλάδας


----------



## Costas (Jun 6, 2015)

(από το παραπάνω λινκ)
Έξι μήνες αργότερα, φοβούμαστε ότι η λιτότητα υπονομεύει τις βασικές μεταρρυθμίσεις του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, πάνω στις οποίες οι ηγέτες της ΕΕ θα έπρεπε ασφαλώς να είχαν συνεργαστεί με την ελληνική κυβέρνηση: κυρίως σε ό,τι αφορά την καταπολέμηση της φοροδιαφυγής και της διαφθοράς.

Το πρόβλημα για μένα είναι ότι οι "βασικές" αυτές μεταρρυθμίσεις του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν αξίζουν δεκάρα χωρίς μια ριζική μεταρρύθμιση μέσα στο μυαλό του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για το τι κράτος χρειάζεται η Ελλάδα για να πάψει να παράγει ελλείμματα. Η οποία μεταρρύθμιση είναι αδύνατον να συμβεί. Άλλωστε ο κρατισμός παράγει πάντοτε διαφθορά, όχι μόνο όταν το κράτος είναι στα χέρια των αστικών κομμάτων. Ο βαθύτατος οικονομικός και άλλος κρατισμός του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είναι τροχοπέδη για τη χώρα. Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν θέλει ένα κράτος στην υπηρεσία της οικονομίας της αγοράς μεν αλλά παράλληλα σε ρόλο επιτηρητή της διαφάνειας και προστάτη των φτωχών· θέλει ένα κράτος στην υπηρεσία του εαυτού του. Δεν υπάρχει φως από πουθενά (ούτε από τους προηγούμενους, βεβαίως-βεβαίως, να μην παρεξηγούμαστε).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 6, 2015)

Πρώτα απ' όλα, δεν γκρεμίζεις εύκολα ένα κράτος που έχει γίνει ορισμός της διαφθοράς. Δεν έχω αποφασίσει ακόμα αν ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ θέλει ή όχι να το γκρεμίσει, πάντως δεν μπορεί να το ισχυριστεί δημόσια· αυτό είναι βέβαιο.


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Επιστολή - έκκληση επιφανών οικονομολόγων υπέρ της Ελλάδας



In the final hour, a plea for economic sanity and humanity, FT, June 5, 2015


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2015)

Κάθομαι σε ξένο υπολογιστή και διαβάζω αυτό το αντιβαρουφακικό άρθρο και μου αρέσει και το λινκάρω.

*Αυτό είναι σοβαρό*


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 6, 2015)

Γιατί τον κατηγορεί ακριβώς; Δεν είδα να αναφέρεται στην επιχειρηματολογία του Βαρουφάκη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2015)

Από το υστερόγραφο:



> [...] Όταν καταλαγιάσουν τα πράγματα και αποτιμηθεί ψύχραιμα το πεντάμηνο αυτής της θορυβώδους, αλαλουμοειδούς και επώδυνης για τη χώρα διαπραγμάτευσης, οι πολέμιοι της λιτότητας θα καταλογίσουν μεγάλες ευθύνες στον κ. Βαρουφάκη και τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για *υπονόμευση της αξιοπιστίας των πολιτικών κατά της λιτότητας*.



Είναι ισχυρό το ενδεχόμενο πια ότι οι πολιτικές (και ιστορικές, ίσως) ευθύνες που θα καταλογιστούν δεν θα περιορίζονται μόνο στην υπονόμευση της συγκεκριμένης έννοιας, αλλά πολύ περισσότερων (και πολύ πιο σημαντικών) εννοιών. Και η κυριότερη ευθύνη δεν θα έχει σχέση κτγμ με την ως τώρα κυβερνητική θητεία του συνασπισμού Σύριζα-Ανελ, αλλά τη βιασύνη του να καταλάβει την εξουσία αντί να αξιοποιήσει την αδύναμη θέση της προηγούμενης κυβέρνησης ώστε με αντάλλαγμα την εκλογή ΠτΔ (τι Πάκης, τι Δήμας, τι Φώτης) να εξασφαλίσει:

(α) Έναρξη της διαδικασίας συνταγματικής τροποποίησης και πρώτη επικύρωση με 180 ψήφους των επειγουσών αλλαγών σε θεσμικές περιοχές όπως π.χ. η δικαιοσύνη ή το εκλογικό σύστημα -- ώστε στη συνέχεια να συνθέσει με απλή πλειοψηφία ένα πολύ πιο δημοκρατικό και πιο σύγχρονο σύνταγμα.
(β) Ολοκλήρωση των διαπραγματεύσεων και έξοδο από το μνημόνιο (με μέτρα Χαρδούβελη plus 500 εκ) από την προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση και
(γ) Εκλογές τον Σεπτέμβριο.

Εκ των υστέρων, και βλέποντας την ορατή ζημιά στην ελληνική οικονομία από το τετράμηνο της διαπραγμάτευσης, πιστεύω ότι το επιχείρημα (που ακουγόταν προεκλογικά) ότι τα πράγματα θα επιδεινώνονταν από την απερχόμενη κυβέρνηση αν δεν έφευγε αμέσως έχει αποδειχτεί αβάσιμο στην πράξη. Το μοναδικό λογικό επιχείρημα (που είναι και 100% πολιτικό) που διαβλέπω στην επιλογή εκλογικής μάχης του Σύριζα είναι η πιθανολογούμενη εκτίμηση ότι ως το φθινόπωρο η ελληνική οικονομία θα είχε πια ορατά σημάδια ανάκαμψης, κάτι που ίσως μετέτρεπε τις εκλογές από περίπατο σε μάχη, οπότε «καβάλα τ' άλογο όταν μπορείς».

Προσωπικά είμαι βέβαιος (αλλά προφανώς δεν έχει νόημα αυτό) ότι το μομέντουμ του Σύριζα κάθε άλλο παρά θα είχε ανακοπεί και η κυβερνητική του ομάδα θα είχε να αντιμετωπίσει μικρότερα προβλήματα σε καλύτερο οικονομικό περιβάλλον, με ακόμη καλύτερη προετοιμασία και πιο ευνοϊκό κλίμα στην Ευρώπη (π.χ. Ποντέμος). Αλλά αυτό δεν θα το μάθουμε ποτέ, φυσικά.


----------



## rogne (Jun 6, 2015)

@ Δρ.: Το (β) και το (γ) πώς θα τα εξασφάλιζε ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ; Επειδή θα του τα υποσχόταν η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2015)

Ναι, μέσα από μια πολιτική συμφωνία. ΠτΔ έναντι (α) και (β) και (γ). Προφανώς δεν θα μπορούσε να τα εξασφαλίσει 100%. Για να εξασφαλίσει το (β) θα έπρεπε να ήταν διατεθειμένος να αποδεχτεί/βαφτίσει τη λύση ως «απελευθερωτική από το μνημόνιο» (ή κάτι τέτοιο -- που σημαίνει ότι έπρεπε να είχε καλύτερη εικόνα των οικονομικών μεγεθών και συσχετισμών από αυτή που αποδείχτηκε ότι είχε) και συνολικά τα (β) και (γ) με την πολιτική πίεση της κοινωνίας. Επίσης, για το (β) θα υπήρχε και η πίεση από την ΕΕ για λύση (πρέπει στο μεταξύ να έχουμε κατανοήσει ότι οι 18 δεν ενδιαφέρονται για το πώς λέγεται ο π/θ της Ελλάδας). Η μοναδική περίπτωση να μην υπάρξει πίεση της κοινωνίας για τις εκλογές μετά το καλοκαίρι θα ήταν αν το καλοκαίρι τελείωνε με σαφή βελτίωση (αλλά ακόμη και τότε, η απερχόμενη κυβέρνηση θα είχε άλλους έξι μήνες ζωή με αφόρητη πολιτική πίεση λόγω έμπρακτης αναξιοπιστίας μπροστά στον ελληνικό λαό).

Τουλάχιστον έτσι το βλέπω εγώ (κάπου το είχα γράψει άλλωστε και προεκλογικά, χωρίς τα στοιχεία των πρώτων 120 κυβερνητικών ημερών).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 6, 2015)

Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι η άλλη πλευρά θα δεχόταν τα μέτρα Χαρδούβελη; Τα πάντα δείχνουν το αντίθετο. Υπήρχε διαφωνία ως προς το μέγεθος του δημοσιονομικού κενού και είναι πάρα πολύ πιθανό να περνούσαν νέα, χειρότερα μέτρα. Για παράδειγμα, κάποια απ' αυτά που περιέχονταν στην έσχατη πρόταση συμφωνίας τις προάλλες. Είναι φανερό, δε, νομίζω, ότι τα ίδια προβλήματα ρευστότητας που αντιμετωπίζει τώρα η κυβέρνηση θα τα αντιμετώπιζε και η προηγούμενη, γιατί η αναμενόμενη -τότε- ανάπτυξη για το 2015 δεν επαρκούσε ούτε για ζήτω.

Το κίνητρο του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ μπορεί και να ήταν να μην κλείσει η διαπραγμάτευση με νέα μέτρα που θα έκαναν μεγάλη ζημιά στην οικονομία και που δεν θα μπορούσε να τα μαζέψει όταν με το καλό έρχονταν οι εκλογές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2015)

Έγραψα Χαρδούβελη +500 εκ. Οι συζητήσεις γίνονταν σε εκείνα τα πλαίσια με πρωτογενές πολύ μεγαλύτερο.
Έγραψα επίσης και ότι ο ισχυρισμός «να μην κλείσει η διαπραγμάτευση με νέα μέτρα που θα έκαναν μεγάλη ζημιά στην οικονομία» έχει αποδειχθεί αβάσιμος στην πράξη (το προεκλογικό δίμηνο και ο νεκρός χρόνος από εκεί ως σήμερα αποτιμάται ήδη ότι έχει κοστίσει πάνω από 4 δις στην οικονομία, δες π.χ. σχετικούς πρώτους υπολογισμούς εδώ ή εδώ).

Από εκεί και πέρα προφανώς μόνο μία πολιτική ασκείται στην πράξη, όλα τα υπόλοιπα (και τα δικά μου, βέβαια) είναι σενάρια και εκτιμήσεις.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 6, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έγραψα Χαρδούβελη +500 εκ. Οι συζητήσεις γίνονταν σε εκείνα τα πλαίσια με πρωτογενές πολύ μεγαλύτερο.
> Έγραψα επίσης και ότι ο ισχυρισμός «να μην κλείσει η διαπραγμάτευση με νέα μέτρα που θα έκαναν μεγάλη ζημιά στην οικονομία» έχει αποδειχθεί αβάσιμος στην πράξη (το προεκλογικό δίμηνο και ο νεκρός χρόνος από εκεί ως σήμερα αποτιμάται ήδη ότι έχει κοστίσει πάνω από 4 δις στην οικονομία, δες π.χ. σχετικούς πρώτους υπολογισμούς εδώ ή εδώ).
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα προφανώς μόνο μία πολιτική ασκείται στην πράξη, όλα τα υπόλοιπα (και τα δικά μου, βέβαια) είναι σενάρια και εκτιμήσεις.



Δεν καταλαβαίνω τους υπολογισμούς. Από πού θα προέκυπτε το πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα; Η κομισιόν έβλεπε απόκλιση 2,6 δις από τον στόχο πλεονάσματος και αυτό ζητούσε (και συνεχίζει να ζητάει). Τα μέτρα Χαρδούβελη δεν τα δέχτηκαν, κάποια ήταν εξαιρετικά γενικόλογα και δεν θα έφταναν ποτέ σε συμφωνία με το περίφημο email σαν βάση. Ο νεκρός χρόνος πώς είναι δυνατόν να κοστίζει κάτι; Από πού θα προέκυπτε χρήμα στον "νεκρό χρόνο"; Τα μέτρα δεν έχουν άμεση σχέση με το ύψος του αναμενόμενου πρωτογενούς πλεονάσματος. Τα μέτρα θα κάλυπταν την διαφορά, όμως για να φτάσουμε στο σημείο να μιλάμε για κάλυψη πρέπει πρώτα να υπάρχει πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα. Αν οι προβλέψεις εσόδων και ανάπτυξης του επικαιροποιημένου μεσοπρόθεσμου δεν έβγαιναν (και δεν βγήκαν ούτε για το 2014), η διαφορά που θα έπρεπε να καλυφθεί θα ήταν μεγαλύτερη.

Μπορεί κανείς να επιχειρηματολογήσει σχετικά με την διαπραγμάτευση που κρατάει σε μάκρος και υπονομεύει την ανάπτυξη, αλλά δεν υπήρχαν σοβαρά σημάδια ανάπτυξης έτσι κι αλλιώς. Επειδή κανείς δεν είναι μάντης, δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε αν όντως θα υπήρχε ή όχι, πάντως όλα έδειχναν μετά τον περασμένο Μάιο ότι η αγορά αρχίζει να παίρνει πάλι την κάτω βόλτα και η Αμφίπολη δεν μπόρεσε να βοηθήσει την κατάσταση αρκούντως. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν μπορεί κανείς να κοστολογεί νεκρούς χρόνους με βάση υποψίες για το τι θα μπορούσε να συμβεί, ειδικά όταν οι ενδείξεις ήταν αρνητικές. Δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο τα πράγματα να ήταν χειρότερα τώρα.


----------



## rogne (Jun 7, 2015)

Σε μια στιγμή (μετριασμένης, βέβαια, λόγω του αντιπάλου) θλίψης για τους απανταχού οπαδούς της Γιούβε, ας συμβάλω λίγο στο πένθιμο κλίμα κι αυτού του νήματος, δηλώνοντας ότι συμφωνώ μέσες-άκρες με την εκτίμηση του Helle: είτε με Τσίπρα είτε με Σαμαρά, θα βρισκόμασταν ακριβώς στην ίδια τωρινή κατάσταση. Κανένα μνημόνιο δεν θα τέλειωνε, καμιά ανάπτυξη δεν θα ερχόταν/επανερχόταν/συνεχιζόταν, η "διαπραγμάτευση" θα ήταν πάντα "σκληρή" (δεν θα αναφερθώ εδώ σε διαβαθμίσεις σκληρότητας) και το αποτέλεσμα μηδέν, τουλάχιστον μέχρι το φθινόπωρο (και βλέπουμε). Οπότε, ναι, θα μπορούσε να περιμένει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ την ωρίμανση και πτώση των προηγούμενων, αλλά βέβαια τότε θα τον κατηγορούσαν για ακραίο κυνισμό και μακάρια αδιαφορία μπροστά στην καταστροφή. Τουλάχιστον τώρα λερώνει και τα δικά του χεράκια, δεν είναι αμελητέο αυτό (από μια οπτική πολιτικής αρχών προφανώς, όχι από την άποψη των αποτελεσμάτων αυτής της πολιτικής, που, ας το επαναλάβω, νομίζω ότι ήταν προδιαγεγραμμένα και ανεξάρτητα από τη σύνθεση της κυβέρνησης).


----------



## Costas (Jun 7, 2015)

Εκδότες στο χείλος της καταστροφής 

Δραματική έκκληση των Εκδοτών Επιστημονικών Βιβλίων για τερματισμό της επί ενάμιση έτος στάσης πληρωμών των πανεπιστημίων απέναντί τους.

Επιμ. Απόστολος Σκλάβος / Bookpress

Το Δελτίο Τύπου που διένειμε σήμερα ο Σύλλογος Εκδοτών Επιστημονικών Βιβλίων (Σ.Ε.Ε.ΒΙ.) έχει ως εξής:

Με τη σημερινή Συνέντευξη Τύπου επιθυμούμε να σας ενημερώσουμε εν συντομία για τα ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα του κλάδου τα οποία έχουν ανακύψει –και ανακύπτουν καθημερινά–, αφού η παρατεινόμενη κρίση έχει επιφέρει άτυπη και διαρκή στάση πληρωμών που μας έχει οδηγήσει στο χείλος της καταστροφής. Οι λόγοι της πρωτοφανούς και τραγικής κατάστασης συνοψίζονται στους εξής:

1. Η κωματώδης κατάσταση της αγοράς.
2. Η ανεξέλεγκτη φωτοτύπηση επιστημονικών συγγραμμάτων. Στην Ελλάδα σήμερα μόνον ο Ο.Σ.Δ.Ε.Λ. προσπαθεί να καλύψει όλο τον έλεγχο της παράνομης φωτοτύπησης. Ωστόσο, δεν αρκεί. Φωτοτυπικά κέντρα αποθηκεύουν ηλεκτρονικά τα υπό φωτοτύπηση επιστημονικά συγγράμματα, Πανεπιστήμια έχουν εφοδιαστεί με σύγχρονα φωτοτυπικά πολυμηχανήματα, τα συγγραφικά δικαιώματα βλάπτονται ανεπανόρθωτα.
3. Η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των εκδοτών επιστημονικών βιβλίων είναι οικογενειακού τύπου μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις, κάτι που σημαίνει ότι τα οικονομικά τους αποθεματικά είναι μικρά έως ασήμαντα· ως εκ τούτου, οι αντοχές τους μηδαμινές.
4. Οι περισσότερες από τις ως άνω επιχειρήσεις δεν έχουν πληρωθεί για τα διανεμηθέντα συγγράμματα από τον Οκτώβριο του 2014 (!).
5. Κατά τους μήνες αυτούς, καλούνται να πληρώνουν (εκτός των λειτουργικών, των μισθών, των συγγραφικών δικαιωμάτων, των προμηθευτών χάρτου, των συνεργατών τυπογράφων, βιβλιοδετών κ.ά.π.) τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές αλλά και να καλύπτουν τις φο¬ρολογικές τους υποχρεώσεις (π.χ. Φ.Π.Α.), ώστε να έχουν φορολογική και ασφαλιστική ενημερότητα ανά πάσα στιγμή.

Ως συνέπεια των ως άνω λόγων επήλθε αναπόφευκτα η οικονομική ΕΞΑΝΤΛΗΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΕΚΔΟΤΩΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΟΥ ΣΥΓΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΟΣ.

Δυστυχώς, όμως, τα προβλήματα δεν σταματούν εκεί, διότι:
Α. Με κοινή υπουργική απόφαση (Φ.12/143573/β3/10-9-2014) επιβλήθηκε ΑΔΙΚΑ οριζόντια μείωση 15% της τιμής κοστολόγησης των επιστημονικών συγγραμμάτων από το ακαδημαϊκό έτος 2014-2015 και εξής, αν και υποβάλαμε έγκαιρα πρόταση αντισταθμιστικών μέτρων.
Β. Με απόφαση που υπέγραψε ο πρώην υπουργός Παιδείας κ. Ανδρέας Λοβέρδος (Οκτώβριος 2014) ενσωματώθηκαν οι Υπηρεσίες του καταργηθέντος Ενιαίου Διοικητικού Τομέα Ανωτάτης Εκπαιδεύσεως στη Γενική Διεύθυνση Ανωτάτης Εκπαιδεύσεως. Ενώ είχε παρέλθει εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα (Ιούλιος - Οκτώβριος) ζυμώσεων για την τοποθέτηση νέων Γενικών Διευθυντών από την τελευταία κοστολόγηση νέων συγγραμμάτων, η νέα Γενική Διεύθυνση της Ανωτάτης Εκπαιδεύσεως –για λόγους που δεν γνωρίζουμε– παρατείνει μέχρι σήμερα την μη κοστολόγηση των νέων συγγραμμάτων με συνέπειες:
α) Τα ακοστολόγητα συγγράμματα που διανεμήθηκαν και διανέμονται στους φοιτητές της χώρας υπερβαίνουν τα 1.700 σε τίτλους.
β) Το κόστος των ακοστολόγητων αυτών συγγραμμάτων ανέρχεται ήδη στα 5.500.000,00 €, τα οποία:
- Προκαλούν τεράστιο πρόβλημα στην οικονομική υπηρεσία του Υπουργείου Παιδείας, αφού δεν προϋπολογίζονται.
- Προκαλούν οικονομική ζημία στους εκδότες, αφού διανεμήθηκαν και διανέμονται, αλλά, ως ακοστολόγητα, δεν τιμολογούνται.
- Στερούν άμεσα έσοδα Φ.Π.Α. από το Υπουργείο Οικονομικών ακριβώς επειδή δεν τιμολογούνται.
Στο σημείο αυτό πρέπει να σημειωθεί το μοναδικό φωτεινό παράδειγμα του Καθηγητή της Ιατρικής Σχολής και άμισθου επιστημονικού συνεργάτη του υπουργού Παιδείας κ. Αριστείδη Μπαλτά, του κυρίου Φιλάρετου Αλικαρίδη, ο οποίος κατά την πρόσφατη συνάντησή μας έδειξε να αντιλαμβάνεται το μέγεθος του προβλήματος της οριζόντιας μείωσης της τιμής των συγγραμμάτων και του πλήθους των ακοστολόγητων συγγραμμάτων και, προπαντός, να έχει καλή διάθεση και πρόθεση επίλυσής του.
Γ. Κατά τις τελευταίες ημέρες πληροφορούμαστε ότι σε εκδότες στους οποίους οφείλονται μεγάλα πλέον ποσά από συγγράμματα προηγουμένων διανομών καταφθάνουν κατασχετήρια λογαριασμών για απλήρωτες ασφαλιστικές εισφορές. Τέτοιες πρακτικές μη συμψηφισμού επιφέρουν κυριολεκτικά τρόμο στον κλάδο.


Κυρίες και Κύριοι,
Παρ' ότι γνωρίζαμε για την άτυπη στάση πληρωμών και παρά τις ανυπέρβλητες δυσκολίες της αγοράς, αποφασίσαμε τον Μάρτιο του 2015 να στηρίξουμε την ομαλή διανομή των επιστημονικών συγγραμμάτων. Η στήριξη αυτή απέδωσε καρπούς και η φάση δια¬νομής συγγραμμάτων του εαρινού εξαμήνου του ακαδημαϊκού έτους 2014-2015 ολοκληρώθηκε χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Πλην όμως, ο συνδυασμός της προσπάθειας αυτής με την παρατεινόμενη στάση πληρωμής μάς ΕΞΟΥΘΕΝΩΣΑΝ. Όλοι οι εκδότες επιστημονικού συγγράμματος –προς τιμήν τους– στήριζαν και στηρίζουν τη διανομή δωρεάν συγγραμμάτων στους σπουδαστές και τους φοιτητές της χώρας. Το αν θα συνεχίσουν να τη στηρίζουν δεν είναι πλέον στο χέρι τους μόνον, αφού, για να συνεχίσουν, θα πρέπει πρωτίστως να υπάρχουν.

Ως Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο καλέσαμε τα μέλη από όλη την Ελλάδα σε Έκτακτη Γενική Συνέλευση (20.05.2015), κατά την οποία οι θλιβερές διαπιστώσεις της κατάστασης όλων μας μάς ώθησαν:

1) Να συντάξουμε σχετικό υπόμνημα με αποδέκτες τον Πρωθυπουργό της Ελλάδος, Αξιότιμο κ. Αλέξη Τσίπρα, τον Υπουργό Πολιτισμού, Παιδείας και Θρησκευμάτων κ. Αριστείδη Μπαλτά, τον Αναπληρωτή Υπουργό Οικονομικών κ. Δημήτρη Μάρδα, την Αναπληρώτρια Υπουργό Οικονομικών κ. Νάντια Βαλαβάνη, τον Αναπληρωτή Υπουργό Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης κ. Δημήτρη Στρατούλη, διότι από τη μια το ακαδημαϊκό έτος 2014-2015 επιφέρει οφειλή συγγραμμάτων περί τα 56.000.000,00 €· από την άλλη, η μη αποπληρωμή της οφειλής αυτής θα μας οδηγήσει αναπόφευκτα τόσο σε ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΑ κάλυψης των φορολογικών υποχρεώσεών μας όσο και σε ΣΟΒΑΡΗ ΕΠΙΦΥΛΑΞΗ ως προς την ομαλή έναρξη διανομής επιστημονικών συγγραμμάτων κατά το ακαδημαϊκό έτος 2015-2016.
2) Να καταθέσουμε αίτημα εξαίρεσης της λιανικής πώλησης των επιστημονικών συγγραμμάτων από την εφαρμογή του νέου νόμου περί ενιαίας τιμής, ώστε οι μη δικαιούχοι αλλά ενεργοί φοιτητές να αποκτούν τα συγγράμματα των σπουδών τους στην τιμή –περίπου– της κοστολόγησης του Υπουργείου Παιδείας.
Η σημερινή Συνέντευξη Τύπου αποτελεί δημοσιοποίηση του πλήρους αδιεξόδου του κλάδου και δραματική έκκληση για άμεση επίλυση του ζητήματος. Δεν αφορά μόνο στην επιβίωση των επιχειρήσεων του κλάδου μας αλλά και των εκατοντάδων άλλων που δραστηριοποιούνται στις γραφικές τέχνες, το χαρτί, την τυπογραφία, τα αναλώσιμα, την πλαστικοποίηση, τη βιβλιοδεσία κ.τ.ό.

Αντιλαμβανόμαστε πλήρως τις κρίσιμες ώρες που διέρχεται η χώρα και στηρίζουμε κατά το ανθρώπινο δυνατό τον καλό αγώνα της χώρας να εξέλθει της πρωτοφανούς κρίσης. Πρέπει, όμως, να αναλογιστούμε και τις αντικειμενικές δυσκολίες, οι οποίες καθίστανται πλέον ανυπέρβλητες, όπως η μισθοδοσία των υπαλλήλων ή τα λειτουργικά έξοδα των εταιρειών μας.

Ελπίζουμε, ακόμη και τώρα, να βρεθεί μια λύση και τα πράγματα για τη χώρα να πάνε καλύτερα σε οικονομικό τουλάχιστον επίπεδο, διότι η ψυχολογία της αγοράς έχει πληγεί σε τέτοιο βαθμό που η ανάτασή της φαντάζει πολύ μα πολύ μακρινή.

Σας ευχαριστώ!
Για τον Σ.Ε.Ε.ΒΙ.,
ο Πρόεδρος
Μπαλιάτσας Δημήτρης


----------



## Costas (Jun 7, 2015)

Εκτός ελέγχου οι δαπάνες
(Εφ Συν)

Επικίνδυνη χαλάρωση παρουσιάζουν στο τέλος του πρώτου τριμήνου του 2015 οι δαπάνες δεκάδων φορέων της γενικής κυβέρνησης. Επί συνόλου 44 με προϋπολογισμό άνω των 10 εκατ. ευρώ που εποπτεύει το υπουργείο Οικονομικών οι 20 μπήκαν στη «μαύρη λίστα» αφού η απόκλιση στις δαπάνες ξεπερνά σε ποσοστό το 10%.

Ταυτόχρονα υπό στενή παρακολούθηση μπαίνουν και οι υπόλοιποι 24 με μικρότερη «ψαλίδα» στα έξοδα, ενώ λίγοι είναι πάντως οι φορείς που κινούνται «εντός τειχών» του Μνημονίου.

Η υπερβολική αυτή σπατάλη σε σχέση με τους στόχους που έχουν τεθεί φέρνει όλους τους προηγούμενους φορείς αντιμέτωπους με τις αυστηρές κυρώσεις που ισχύουν για αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.

Να σημειωθεί ότι όσα Νομικά Πρόσωπα ή υπουργεία δεν ευθυγραμμίζονται με τη λιτότητα των δαπανών του προγράμματος και εμφανίζουν αποκλίσεις άνω του 10% από τους τριμηνιαίους στόχους, τότε θα περικόπτονται αυτόματα λειτουργικές δαπάνες και επιχορηγήσεις.

Την ίδια στιγμή, αύξηση κατά 900 εκατ. ευρώ σημειώνουν από την αρχή του χρόνου τα «φέσια» του Δημοσίου, ενώ με νέα χρέη που φτάνουν τα 400 εκατ. ευρώ «φόρτωσε» τον περασμένο Απρίλιο το κράτος προμηθευτές, επιχειρήσεις που ασχολούνται με το ενδοκοινοτικό εμπόριο αλλά και απλούς φορολογουμένους, γεγονός το οποίο αποτυπώνει το σοβαρό πρόβλημα της ρευστότητας που αντιμετωπίζει η χώρα.

Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία του Γενικού Λογιστηρίου, οι ληξιπρόθεσμες υποχρεώσεις του Δημοσίου προς τους ιδιώτες διαμορφώθηκαν στα 4,824 δισ. ευρώ στο πρώτο φετινό τετράμηνο από 4,429 δισ. ευρώ που κινούνταν στο τρίμηνο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2015)

Προφανώς για τις εξελίξεις στην κοινωνία θα έχουμε πάντα μόνο μία πραγματικότητα και από εκεί και πέρα δεκάδες εκτιμήσεις και πιθανολογήσεις. Συνεπώς. σε αυτά που γράφουν ο rogne και ο Helle δεν μπορώ να αντιπαραθέσω αυστηρά τεκμηριωμένα στοιχεία, πέρα από εκτιμήσεις ειδικών ή π.χ. από διεθνείς οργανισμούς στα τέλη του 2014 για την ελληνική οικονομία το 2015. Επίσης είναι γεγονός ότι για να φτάσουμε στο σημερινό σημείο, να μην κινείται τίποτα, μεσολάβησαν αρκετοί μετεκλογικοί μήνες πλήρους χρηματοδοτικής ένδειας. Θα ήταν έτσι ή καλύτερα τα πράγματα αν δεν είχαν γίνει οι εκλογές τον Γενάρη;

Η διαίσθησή μου μού λέει ότι μόνο το ενδεχόμενο μιας τέτοιας πιθανής εξέλιξης προς το καλύτερο (και μάλιστα, ραγδαίας) αιτιολογεί την απόφαση του Σύριζα να επισπεύσει τις εκλογές. Την ενισχύουν και κάποια υπουργικά παράπονα που ακούστηκαν τις πρώτες μετεκλογικές εβδομάδες «γιατί δεν έκλεισε τη διαπραγμάτευση η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση ώστε να υπάρχει τώρα η χρηματοδότηση για να εφαρμοστεί το πρόγραμμα του Σύριζα». Έχω την αίσθηση ότι το κλίμα κάποιας βελτίωσης ίσως ενισχυόταν στην αγορά μετά από την προεδρική εκλογή και το κλείσιμο μιας συμφωνίας, ας την πω συμβολικά Χαρδούβελη Plus, και ότι άλλο ένα καλό οικονομικά καλοκαίρι σε συνδυασμό με τις εξελίξεις στα προγράμματα Ντράγκι και Γιούνκερ θα οδηγούσε ίσως σε διαφορετικό οικονομικό, κοινωνικό και άρα πολιτικό σκηνικό τον Οκτώβριο. 

Ίσως πάλι και όχι. Δεν θα το μάθουμε ποτέ.


----------



## Costas (Jun 7, 2015)

Και επίσης θα έπρεπε το Ποδέμος να βγάλει το φίδι απ' την τρύπα. Αλλά το κυριότερο για μένα είναι ότι οι πρόωρες εκλογές σε μια πολιτικά φαύλη χώρα είναι το αντίστοιχο της προσωποκεντρικής αντίληψης της ιστορίας: ότι είναι θέμα τιμονιέρη, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα τα προβλήματα είναι μακράς διάρκειας, δομικά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2015)

Μικρή πρωινή απορία για να τη βγάλω από το σύστημα μου. Ανοίγω τα μάτια μου και σχεδόν αμέσως μετά ανοίγω να δω ειδήσεις και πέφτω πάνω σε δηλώσεις Λαφαζάνη, που δεν είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που θέλεις για πρωινό. 

Τι στο καλό; σκέφτομαι. Πρώτη είδηση ο Λαφαζάνης; Με αντιστίξεις τους είδους «Θέλουν να τσακίσουν τη χώρα και να μας εξευτελίσουν» και «η έξοδος από το ευρώ δεν πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεται ως βιβλική καταστροφή» πάνε να μας βγάλουν από το ευρώ; Και μας το φέρνουν σιγά σιγά, να αρχίσουμε μιθριδατικά να συνηθίζουμε τη σκέψη;

Μα πρώτη είδηση ο Λαφαζάνης; Και μετά σκέφτηκα ότι δεν αποκλείεται να θέλει να μας φοβίσει η κυβέρνηση με αυτό το κομμάτι του εαυτού της, για να μας σερβίρει τη λύση της συνδιαλλαγής με τους «εκβιαστές». Μπορεί να αναζητήσει κι ένα σύνδρομο της Στοκχόλμης μετά. 


http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1500002851


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2015)

Μα τα έχουν πει άλλοι (και καλύτεροι πολιτικοί, εδώ που τα λέμε) από καιρό. Δύο είναι οι θεμελιωδώς διαφορετικές πολιτικές στη διάθεση μιας ευρωπαϊκής χώρας: μέσα ή έξω όχι από μόνο από το ευρώ, αλλά και από την ΕΕ (διότι αυτά τα δύο πάνε πακέτο). Από εκεί και πέρα, όσο δεν υπάρχει αξιόπιστη απάντηση με επιτυχημένα παραδείγματα στο ερώτημα «έξω ναι, αλλά πού;» και είναι δεδομένοι αριθμοί όπως 60, 70 και 80% του λαού υπέρ της ΕΕ του ευρώ, απαιτούνται πολιτικές και πολιτικοί και στελέχη που θα κατανοούν το περιβάλλον και θα βελτιστοποιούν τις εκάστοτε δυνατότητες της χώρας προς όφελος του συνόλου του λαού.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2015)

Πάω πίσω, προς το παρόν.



Hellegennes said:


> Δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο τα πράγματα να ήταν χειρότερα τώρα.





rogne said:


> είτε με Τσίπρα είτε με Σαμαρά, θα βρισκόμασταν ακριβώς στην ίδια τωρινή κατάσταση



Είχα πολλά ράμματα για τη γούνα της κυβέρνησης ΝΔ-ΠΑΣΟΚ, αλλά έχω ακόμα περισσότερα για την κυβέρνηση Σύριζα-Ανέλ. Και μάλιστα φοβάμαι ότι θα μας μείνουν τα ράμματα και θα ψάχνουμε να βρούμε τη γούνα. 

Θυμήθηκα ένα παλιό αστείο τώρα, που φίλη μου κομουνίστρια προσπαθούσε να προσηλυτίσει φίλη της και η φίλη αντιστεκόταν: «Άκου, εγώ θέλω να αποκτήσω γούνα. Ξέρω ότι δεν είναι πολύ πιθανό να αποκτήσω, αλλά στον καπιταλισμό έχω και μια ελπίδα».

Απλοϊκό επιχείρημα, αλλά από τα συνηθισμένα μιας εποχής που οι συζητήσεις γίνονταν για τέτοια στοιχειώδη. 

Τώρα τι γίνεται με την ελπίδα; Ξεχνάτε ότι δεν αριστέρεψαν ξαφνικά όλοι αυτοί που ψήφισαν Σύριζα; Ψήφισαν απλώς την επόμενη υπόσχεση ελπίδας, ελπίδας καλλιεργημένης με πολλές (αβάσιμες ή ψεύτικες, όπως αποδεικνύεται) υποσχέσεις.

Αποκεί που όλα θα άλλαζαν με έναν νόμο, ξαφνικά είμαστε σ’ ένα ιδιότυπο «τι Παπάγος τι Πλαστήρας» ή «τι Σκύλλα τι Χάρυβδη»; Οι προηγούμενοι μπορεί να συμφωνούσαν αμέσως στα δύσκολα μέτρα και θα λέγαμε ότι συνθηκολόγησαν χωρίς να πολεμήσουν, αλλά τώρα που θα είναι ακόμα πιο δύσκολα, με το χαμένο εξάμηνο, θα πούμε και μπράβο που τουλάχιστον πολεμήσαμε; Και η ελπίδα; Η πεθαμένη ελπίδα; Δεν μετράει στις παράπλευρες απώλειες; Η αξιοπιστία;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 7, 2015)

Και για τα όχι και τόσο ψιλά γράμματα, αυτό το «στα τέσσερα» του Καμμένου (προφανώς μύχιο απωθημένο) η ΠτΒ δεν το βρήκε σεξιστικό να του κάνει παρατήρηση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2015)

Σε ΜΚΔ διαβάζω σχόλια εγγράμματων φίλων της κυβέρνησης και οπαδών της ΠτΒ που ισχυρίζονται ότι το σχόλιο δεν είναι σεξιστικό επειδή η προτροπή του συγκυβερνήτη παραπέμπει στην υποτακτική στάση του σκύλου, που περιμένει το παράγγελμα από το αφεντικό του. Δυστυχώς, δεν γνωρίζω πώς λέγεται μονολεκτικά αυτή η παρομοίωση ανθρώπου με ζώο με σκοπό τη μείωση του ανθρώπου, αλλά προφανώς δεν θα είναι κάτι εξίσου σοβαρό ή υβριστικό με τον σεξισμό.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2015)

Εγώ, πάντως, θεωρώ ότι τα χτυπήματα στον Σύριζα με στόχο τον Καμμένο είναι από τα πιο ύπουλα. Ξέρουμε ότι δεν έχουν τίποτα κοινό ο Σύριζα με τους Ανέλ εκτός από τη συγκυριακή αντιμνημονιακή στάση, που δεν αποκλείεται να πάψει να ισχύει, αν το ένα κόμμα επιμείνει στο Κούγκι και το άλλο δεν θέλει να βγει καμένο. Κάποιοι δεχτήκαμε ή ανεχτήκαμε την κυβερνητική επιλογή για να υπάρξει κυβέρνηση. Κανένας άλλωστε δεν εργάστηκε για κάτι πιο συναινετικό, πιο οικουμενικό. Ο ίδιος ο Καμμένος παραείναι εύκολος στόχος. Και, όταν πρόκειται για διαμάχη με τον Άδωνη, είναι σαν να καλείσαι να διαλέξεις μπουφόνο. Δεν είναι θλιβερό που ο Άδωνης έγινε μια τόσο συχνή φωνή της Νέας Δημοκρατίας; (Ξέρω, είναι η χαρά των ΜΜΕ, αγαπάνε τους γραφικούς.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2015)

Η επιλογή συγκυβερνήτη (που μάλιστα, είναι φανερό ότι είχε προετοιμαστεί μεθοδικά προεκλογικά --αρκεί να θυμηθούμε το μονόπρακτο «Αιγόδεν Ταπιάνο» με πρωταγωνιστή τον συμπαθή κωμικό κ. Χαϊκάλη) ήταν απόλυτο δικαίωμα και επιλογή του πρωθυπουργού (και θα τον συνοδεύει πολιτικά ισόβια, σαν την όρνιθα του μακαρίτη Τσάτσου). Έχω ήδη γράψει ότι ήταν ενδεχομένως μονόδρομος σύμφωνα με την πολιτική του (άρα ένα ακόμη σημείο μετεκλογικού προβληματισμού για τη συνολική πορεία του). 

Ένας πρωθυπουργός όμως θα πρέπει να ξέρει ότι η πολιτική δεν ασκείται με βάση αλγοριθμικές προδιαγραφές και θα πρέπει να μπορεί να βρίσκει άλλες λύσεις αν η πολιτική του (για οποιονδήποτε λόγο) δεν του βγαίνει. Αλλιώς θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε και ένα σύστημα άμεσης δημοκρατίας με ηλεκτρονική ψηφοφορία για τη λήψη άμεσων αποφάσεων και να ρωτάμε για το κάθε τι τον λαό, αλλά θα έπρεπε να δεχτούμε την εγκυρότητα της ηλεκτρονικής ψηφοφορίας (άλλο πολιτικό αδιέξοδο και αυτό).


----------



## stathis (Jun 7, 2015)

nickel said:


> Τι στο καλό; σκέφτομαι. Πρώτη είδηση ο Λαφαζάνης; Με αντιστίξεις τους είδους «Θέλουν να τσακίσουν τη χώρα και να μας εξευτελίσουν» και «η έξοδος από το ευρώ δεν πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεται ως βιβλική καταστροφή» πάνε να μας βγάλουν από το ευρώ; Και μας το φέρνουν σιγά σιγά, να αρχίσουμε μιθριδατικά να συνηθίζουμε τη σκέψη;
> 
> Μα πρώτη είδηση ο Λαφαζάνης; Και μετά σκέφτηκα ότι δεν αποκλείεται να θέλει να μας φοβίσει η κυβέρνηση με αυτό το κομμάτι του εαυτού της, για να μας σερβίρει τη λύση της συνδιαλλαγής με τους «εκβιαστές».



Δεν διαφωνώ ότι η παρούσα κυβέρνηση επενδύει υπέρμετρα στο επικοινωνιακό κομμάτι, αλλά δεν φαντάζομαι να καθορίζει και τη σειρά των ειδήσεων στο in.gr. :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2015)

stathis said:


> Δεν διαφωνώ ότι η παρούσα κυβέρνηση επενδύει υπέρμετρα στο επικοινωνιακό κομμάτι, αλλά δεν φαντάζομαι να καθορίζει και τη σειρά των ειδήσεων στο in.gr. :)



Μα σημασία δεν έχει κατά πόσο κινήθηκαν νήματα για να παίξει αυτό το φόβητρο αυτή την Κυριακή. Σημασία έχει ότι, πιστεύοντας αυτό που λες κι εσύ για την επικοινωνιακή πολιτική, έφτασα να κάνω τις σκέψεις που έκανα. (Ας ελπίσουμε ότι έφταιγε η δημιουργική φαντασία της πρωτοπρωινής έλλειψης καφεΐνης.) Μια πιο ψύχραιμη απόπειρα ερμηνείας θα απέδιδε άλλα σενάρια. Εγώ περισσότερο ήθελα να ομολογήσω ότι σκιάχτηκα!


----------



## rogne (Jun 7, 2015)

nickel said:


> Αποκεί που όλα θα άλλαζαν με έναν νόμο, ξαφνικά είμαστε σ’ ένα ιδιότυπο «τι Παπάγος τι Πλαστήρας» ή «τι Σκύλλα τι Χάρυβδη»; Οι προηγούμενοι μπορεί να συμφωνούσαν αμέσως στα δύσκολα μέτρα και θα λέγαμε ότι συνθηκολόγησαν χωρίς να πολεμήσουν, αλλά τώρα που θα είναι ακόμα πιο δύσκολα, με το χαμένο εξάμηνο, θα πούμε και μπράβο που τουλάχιστον πολεμήσαμε; Και η ελπίδα; Η πεθαμένη ελπίδα; Δεν μετράει στις παράπλευρες απώλειες; Η αξιοπιστία;



Προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ αυτό το "ξαφνικά" για τον εαυτό μου, αλλά τέλος πάντων ελάχιστα μετράει αυτό. Γενικότερα για την εκλογική βάση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω ότι παρασύρθηκε από μια τεράστια υπόσχεση του τύπου "ούτε μνημόνιο θα έχουμε, και χρηματοδότηση θα έχουμε, και ανάπτυξη θα έχουμε, και με χρυσά κουτάλια θα τρώμε". Βασικά, αμφιβάλλω αν αυτό αντιστοιχεί καν στο προεκλογικό πρόγραμμα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, περισσότερο σε καρικατούρα μού φέρνει. Θυμάμαι και κάτι προεκλογικά ποστ εδώ που έδειχναν πολύ ξεκάθαρα πόσο "αναγκαστική" έμοιαζε για πολλούς η ψήφος στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Συνήθως όσοι νιώθουν αναγκασμένοι δεν έχουν μασήσει από υποσχέσεις, κάτι άλλο τούς αναγκάζει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2015)

Διαβάζεται εν γνώσει του πού δημοσιεύεται, των συντακτών και των πηγών τους (αλλά, κτγμ, διαβάζεται και αξιολογείται):

*Η αξιολόγηση που δεν έκλεισε ποτέ* (Καθημερινή)

Ελένη Βαρβιτσιώτη, Τάσος Τέλογλου

Το ηλιόλουστο πρωινό της 7ης Νοεμβρίου 2014 στις Βρυξέλλες, ο τότε Έλληνας υπουργός Οικονομικών Γκίκας Χαρδούβελης βρίσκει στο κινητό του τηλέφωνο ένα email–ορόσημο, όπως θα φανεί αργότερα, από την τρόικα. Ήταν για πρώτη φορά τόσο σαφές ότι η αξιολόγηση δεν θα έκλεινε, καθώς η τρόικα φαινόταν να σκληραίνει τη στάση της ζητώντας την εφαρμογή όλων των συμφωνηθέντων χωρίς καμία απολύτως ευελιξία.

Η έκπληξη στο τότε κυβερνητικό επιτελείο ήταν μεγάλη, αφού μόλις το προηγούμενο βράδυ έχει ολοκληρωθεί ένα Εurogroup με θετικά μηνύματα για την Ελλάδα. Ήταν εκείνη ακριβώς τη στιγμή που αν η χώρα ολοκλήρωνε την αξιολόγηση που εξελισσόταν —την ίδια που εκτυλίσσεται μέχρι και σήμερα—, θα γυρνούσε σελίδα τελειώνοντας με τα απαιτητικά μνημόνια και περνώντας στο πιο «ελαφρύ» πρόγραμμα της προληπτικής γραμμής πίστωσης.

Στο email όμως εκείνο το πρωινό περιγράφονταν 19 δύσκολα βήματα που η ελληνική πλευρά καλούνταν να υλοποιήσει τον επόμενο μήνα, εάν επιθυμούσε να κλείσει την αξιολόγηση. Στο μυαλό των κυβερνητικών στελεχών αυτά τα βήματα ήταν πολιτικά και πρακτικά σχεδόν αδύνατον να πραγματοποιηθούν.

Επτά μήνες από εκείνο το mail, με διαφορετική κυβέρνηση στο τιμόνι της χώρας, αλλά με την ίδια αξιολόγηση ανοιχτή, η «Κ» αναζητεί την αρχή της εμπλοκής της διαπραγμάτευσης με τους εταίρους, μιλάει με τους πρωταγωνιστές εκείνων των ημερών, Έλληνες και Ευρωπαίους, και προσπαθεί να εξηγήσει τι πήγε τόσο λάθος ως προς την αξιολόγηση που δεν έκλεισε ποτέ, αλλά και πώς οδηγήθηκε η χώρα στις εκλογές της 25ης Ιανουαρίου. Ήταν οι δανειστές που τράβηξαν το χαλί, σηκώνοντας τον πήχυ των προσδοκιών, όπως υποστηρίζουν οι συνεργάτες του Αντ. Σαμαρά; Ήταν το «λάθος διάβασμα» των προθέσεων του ανερχόμενου ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και του Αλ. Τσίπρα από τους Ευρωπαίους; Ή ήταν όντως η κόπωση ύστερα από χρόνια σκληρής δημοσιονομικής προσαρμογής που δεν επέτρεψε την αλλαγή σελίδας στην ελληνική οικονομία;

*H στροφή του Σαμαρά και ο παράγων «Τσίπρας»*

Από την ήττα των ευρωεκλογών και τον ανασχηματισμό της κυβέρνησης Σαμαρά, που σηματοδοτούσε ξεκάθαρη στροφή προς τη «λαϊκή Δεξιά», η ρητορική για μια καθαρή έξοδο από το Μνημόνιο και την απαλλαγή από το «βραχνά» του Διεθνούς Νομισματικού Ταμείου (καθώς το ευρωπαϊκό σκέλος του προγράμματος έληγε τον Δεκέμβριο) κυριάρχησε στην ελληνική πολιτική σκηνή.

Στις Βρυξέλλες, από την άλλη, εμφανίζονταν συναισθήματα απογοήτευσης για τη νεοορκισμένη κυβέρνηση: σημείο αιχμής για τους ξένους αξιωματούχους αποτελούσε πολλές φορές η ανεπάρκεια στον εξορθολογισμό της φορολογίας, αλλά και στο αποτελεσματικό κυνήγι των «μεγάλων ψαριών» της φοροδιαφυγής, πράγμα το οποίο επέτεινε το έτσι κι αλλιώς εμπεδωμένο αίσθημα αδικίας στην Ελλάδα από τη σκληρή δημοσιονομική προσαρμογή των προηγούμενων ετών.

Τα μάτια και τα αυτιά των Ευρωπαίων αξιωματούχων στρέφονταν ολοένα και περισσότερο στον Έλληνα πολιτικό που διετείνετο σε όλες τις δημόσιες εμφανίσεις του ότι θα έκανε μόνο αυτό: τον Αλέξη Τσίπρα.

Για τους Ευρωπαίους ο άφθαρτος τότε Τσίπρας φαινόταν ότι θα αποκτούσε μεγάλη δυναμική κατά τη διάρκεια ενδεχόμενων εθνικών εκλογών, παρότι αρχικά υπήρξε πηγή ανησυχίας για τις Βρυξέλλες.

«Ανησυχήσαμε όταν ακούσαμε το πρόγραμμα της Θεσσαλονίκης», λέει Ευρωπαίος αξιωματούχος που παρακολουθεί από κοντά τα ελληνικά τεκταινόμενα. Στο αίσθημα μυστηρίου γύρω από τον επικεφαλής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ συνέβαλε και το γεγονός ότι οι σχέσεις του με τους ανθρώπους στην Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή —πριν από την εκλογή του— ήταν σχεδόν μηδαμινές.

Σύμφωνα με Ευρωπαίο αξιωματούχο, ο μέχρι τον προηγούμενο Νοέμβριο πρόεδρος της Επιτροπής Ζ. Μ. Μπαρόζο δεν είχε κανένα σημείο επαφής μαζί του. «Μία-δύο φορές του είχε γράψει ο Τσίπρας επιστολή που ήταν στα όρια του υβριστικού», λέει, ενώ τη μοναδική φορά που ο σημερινός πρωθυπουργός πήγε να δει τον Όλι Ρεν στο Στρασβούργο «του έδωσε —αν δεν του πέταξε στο τραπέζι— ένα ντοσιέ που έγραφε επάνω η Μαύρη Βίβλος του Μνημονίου στα ελληνικά και του είπε “ορίστε τα αποτελέσματα των πολιτικών σας στην Ελλάδα”». Το ντοσιέ περιείχε νούμερα για συσσίτια, απόρους, αυτοκτονίες κ.λπ. και ο τότε αρμόδιος επίτροπος Οικονομικών Υποθέσεων Όλι Ρεν είχε ρωτήσει τον Έλληνα πολιτικό: «Θες να κρατήσεις την Ελλάδα στην Ευρώπη ή όχι;». Η συνάντηση είχε κρατήσει μόλις 18 λεπτά.

Την ίδια στιγμή το Βερολίνο πίστευε κι αυτό ότι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ θα κέρδιζε ενδεχόμενες εκλογές. Ήλπιζε τουλάχιστον ότι με τη νίκη αυτή θα συνέβαλλε στην ανάληψη της «ιδιοκτησίας του προγράμματος» από τους Έλληνες.

«Είχαμε εικόνα των απόψεων του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ από τις συνομιλίες Τσίπρα τόσο με τον κ. Σόιμπλε όσο και με τον κ. Γκάμπριελ αμέσως μετά τις εκλογές του 2012», λέει Γερμανός αξιωματούχος. «O κ. Σόιμπλε εξήγησε στον κ. Τσίπρα στη συνάντησή τους στη Βίλχελμστρασε ότι δεν θα μπορέσει να υλοποιήσει πολλές από τις εξαγγελίες του. “Ή θα αποτύχετε ή δεν θα κάνετε αυτά που υπόσχεστε”, του είπε».

*Η ξαφνική μετριοπάθεια*

Η εικόνα σταδιακά άλλαζε. Τον περασμένο Ιούνιο ο Αλ. Τσίπρας πέρασε για πρώτη φορά το κατώφλι του γυάλινου κτιρίου της ΕΚΤ στη Φρανκφούρτη για μια συνάντηση με τον Μ. Ντράγκι. Εκεί αφήνει την εντύπωση ενός ανθρώπου λιγότερο ριζοσπαστικού σε σχέση με αυτά που λέει στο εσωτερικό της χώρας, αλλά και πολύ προσεκτικού στις απόψεις του. Ο Ντράγκι ακούει με πολύ ενδιαφέρον από τα χείλη του Έλληνα πολιτικού την πρόθεσή του να κάνει αυτά στα οποία οι Ευρωπαίοι θεωρούσαν ότι υπολειπόταν η κυβέρνηση της Ν.Δ. για την «καταπολέμηση της φοροδιαφυγής και της διαφθοράς, αλλά και για τη μάχη εναντίον των συμφερόντων των ολιγαρχών».

Η μετριοπαθής εικόνα που προβάλλει ο Αλ. Τσίπρας στις λίγες επαφές που έχει με ανθρώπους στο εξωτερικό δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι «έχει εισπνεύσει πολύ ΠΑΣΟΚ και απλώς θα κάνει μια αριστερή κυβέρνηση». Είναι άλλωστε νέος σε ηλικία, και στα μάτια πολλών Ευρωπαίων φαίνεται να μην κουβαλάει τη φθορά και τη διαφθορά των άλλων δύο —τότε κυβερνώντων— κομμάτων.

*Οσα πήγαν λάθος με τους εταίρους*

Τα πρώτα ανησυχητικά μηνύματα είχαν ήδη διαφανεί στη συνάντηση του κ. Σαμαρά με την κ. Μέρκελ στο Βερολίνο τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2014. Εκεί δεν ήταν παρών ο κ. Σόιμπλε. «Έχω ξοδέψει πολύ πολιτικό κεφάλαιο για την Ελλάδα. Χρειάζομαι και τον Σόιμπλε να στηρίξει μια πιο μαλακή αξιολόγηση» είπε η καγκελάριος στον τότε πρωθυπουργό. Ο κ. Σαμαράς την άκουσε, το συγκράτησε αλλά δεν διέθετε κάποιον αξιόπιστο συνομιλητή για τον ισχυρό άνδρα του γερμανικού ΥΠΟΙΚ. Ο τέως πρωθυπουργός είχε επιχειρήσει ο ίδιος να αποκτήσει μια προσωπική σχέση με τον κ. Σόιμπλε. Όταν είχαν βρεθεί κάποια στιγμή μαζί για πρωινό, παρουσία δύο στενών συνεργατών του κ. Σαμαρά, είχε ζητήσει τον αριθμό του κινητού του Γερμανού ΥΠΟΙΚ. Παρότι οι δύο άνδρες θα μιλούσαν αργότερα στο τηλέφωνο, τότε είχε πάρει την αφοπλιστική απάντηση «εσείς μιλάτε με την καγκελάριο, εγώ με τον υπουργό σας». Όμως ο τέως υπουργός Οικονομικών Γκίκας Χαρδούβελης, σε αντίθεση με τον κ. Στουρνάρα, δεν απέκτησε ποτέ προσωπική άνεση με τον κ. Σόιμπλε. Το επιτελείο Σαμαρά συζήτησε προς στιγμή ποιος θα έπρεπε να πάει να δει τον Γερμανό υπουργό, αλλά η συζήτηση σύντομα εγκαταλείφθηκε. Πολλοί πιστεύουν ότι εκεί χάθηκε το νήμα της επαφής μεταξύ Αθήνας και Βερολίνου, καθώς ο Σόιμπλε θα αποδεικνυόταν ένα από τα δύο πρόσωπα με ρόλο-κλειδί στο μη κλείσιμο της πέμπτης αξιολόγησης.

Το σίγουρο στήριγμα το οποίο θεωρούσε ότι είχε ο κ. Αντώνης Σαμαράς ήταν ο μελλοντικός τότε πρόεδρος της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής και προσωπικός του φίλος Ζαν-Κλοντ Γιουνκέρ. Σε λιγότερο από δύο μήνες οι δύο άντρες συναντιούνται τρεις φορές και κάθε φορά ο Έλληνας πρωθυπουργός επαναλαμβάνει το ίδιο επιχείρημα. «Δώστε μου χρόνο για να πραγματοποιήσω τις μεταρρυθμίσεις», ενώ συχνά χρησιμοποιεί το παράδειγμα της ανάβασης στο Κιλιμάντζαρο. «Κανένας δεν το ανεβαίνει με τη μία αλλά σιγά σιγά». Συγχρόνως τονίζει ότι, αν υπάρξει πολιτική αστάθεια και εκλεγεί ο Α. Τσίπρας, οι αγορές θα τιμωρήσουν την Ευρωζώνη, ενώ θα είναι και μεγάλη νίκη για τους αντιευρωπαϊστές.

Ενώ ο Γιουνκέρ ήταν μάλλον ενθαρρυντικός, για κάποιους Ευρωπαίους αξιωματούχους το «δώσε μου χρόνο» που λέει τότε ο κ. Σαμαράς μεταφράζεται περισσότερο ως μήνυμα αποχωρητισμού και παραίτησης.

Την ίδια στιγμή η στάση του έτερου κυβερνητικού εταίρου Ευάγγελου Βενιζέλου ήταν ότι δεν θα μπορέσει να ψηφίσει οποιοδήποτε άλλο μέτρο στη Βουλή. Έτσι δεν ήταν λίγοι αυτοί που στα ευρωπαϊκά κέντρα λήψης αποφάσεων άρχισαν να σκέφτονται ότι, αφού θα έρθει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, γιατί να σας βοηθήσουμε, για να ξανανοίξουμε όλη την αξιολόγηση από την αρχή σε δύο μήνες;

Ένας άλλος παράγοντας που δεν βοήθησε την τότε κυβέρνηση ήταν το γεγονός ότι κυριαρχούσε στις Βρυξέλλες μια ατμόσφαιρα τέλους εποχής («fin du reign»). «Ο Μπαρόζο έφευγε, ο Όλι Ρεν είχε φύγει από τον Ιούνιο, ο Κατάινεν ήταν απλός εκτελεστής καθηκόντων, ο Γιουνκέρ βρισκόταν στο μεταίχμιο αλλά δεν υπήρχε ακόμα ομάδα, ήταν όλα στον αέρα», λέει Ευρωπαίος αξιωματούχος. Η καινούργια επιτροπή αναλαμβάνει επίσημα αρκετά αργά —αρχές Νοεμβρίου—, ένα μήνα πριν από το τελευταίο Eurogroup για την κυβέρνηση Ν.Δ. και όταν η προδιαγεγραμμένη πορεία δύσκολα θα μπορούσε να αντιστραφεί.

Συγχρόνως η τρόικα, λένε αξιωματούχοι, περίμενε από τον κ. Σαμαρά ένα μεγάλο βήμα προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση. «Αυτό που είδαμε ήταν ένα βήμα προς τη λάθος κατεύθυνση με τη νομοθεσία για τις 100 δόσεις που πέρασε τον Σεπτέμβριο, αφού τους είχαμε ξεκαθαρίσει ότι δεν θα ήταν κάτι καλό», λέει Ευρωπαίος αξιωματούχος. Σε αυτή ακριβώς τη ρύθμιση η τρόικα είχε πιέσει την τότε κυβέρνηση να μη συμπεριλάβει τους 6.500 μεγαλύτερους οφειλέτες του Δημοσίου που χρωστούσαν πάνω από 1 εκατομμύριο στο ελληνικό κράτος, καθώς κάτι τέτοιο θα περνούσε το μήνυμα ότι ακόμα και αυτοί που έχουν τα πολλά διευκολύνονται να αποπληρώσουν τα χρέη τους σε αρκετές δόσεις και για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα. Η τότε κυβέρνηση της Ν.Δ. δέχεται το πλαφόν, όμως η αίσθηση στις Βρυξέλλες ότι οι μεταρρυθμιστικές προσπάθειες της κυβέρνησης Ν.Δ.-ΠΑΣΟΚ δεν ήταν αρκετές εκείνη την εποχή παρέμεινε. Για κορυφαίο Ευρωπαίο αξιωματούχο η ειρωνεία αλλά και το σοκ, όπως χαρακτηριστικά λέει στην «Κ», είναι μεγάλα σήμερα που ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ τελικά συμπεριέλαβε τα «μεγάλα ψάρια» στις 100 δόσεις, καταργώντας τη ρύθμιση της προηγούμενης κυβέρνησης. Οι δε συνεργάτες του κ. Σαμαρά υποστηρίζουν ακόμη και σήμερα πως δεν είχαν αφήσει τελείως τη μάχη των μεταρρυθμίσεων, υπενθυμίζοντας ότι τον Αύγουστο πέρασαν δύσκολα προαπαιτούμενα, όπως η ιδιωτικοποίηση της μικρής ΔΕΗ.

*Αλλαγή πλεύσης χωρίς αποτέλεσμα*

Μέσα Οκτωβρίου, ο ίδιος ο Αντώνης Σαμαράς αρχίζει να μετακινεί τη ρητορική του από το «σκίζουμε Μνημόνια» σε μία «συνετή και ξεκάθαρη» έξοδο από το Μνημόνιο με τον τρόπο που πρότειναν οι Ευρωπαίοι εταίροι: μέσα από μια πιστωτική γραμμή στήριξης για την περίπτωση που η Ελλάδα δεν μπορέσει να έχει πρόσβαση στις αγορές. Βασικός όρος για την επίτευξη αυτού ήταν και πάλι η ολοκλήρωση της ανοιχτής αξιολόγησης. Και από την άλλη, όσοι στο Μαξίμου μελετούσαν τις δημοσκοπήσεις της εποχής που έφερναν μπροστά με σημαντική διαφορά τον Αλ. Τσίπρα καταλάβαιναν ότι μόνο η ολοκλήρωση της αξιολόγησης θα μπορούσε να φέρει την πολυπόθητη πλειοψηφία για εκλογή του Προέδρου λίγους μήνες αργότερα.

Μετά το ηλιόλουστο πρωινό στις Βρυξέλλες και το email του Νοεμβρίου ακολουθούν πολλές επικοινωνίες με στόχο την επιστροφή της τρόικας στην Αθήνα. Όμως η διαπραγμάτευση έχει πια δυσκολέψει, καθώς οι εκπρόσωποι των μετέπειτα «θεσμών» —ιδιαίτερα αυτοί του ΔΝΤ— αρνούνται διότι θεωρούν ότι η κυβέρνηση της Ν.Δ. δεν έχει κάνει ακόμη αποφασιστικά βήματα.

Ταυτόχρονα ΔΝΤ, ΕΚΤ και Κομισιόν «δεν είχαν κοινή θέση και ήταν αδύνατον να κλείσει η διαπραγμάτευση, ενώ κάθε φορά που πλησιάζαμε τον στόχο, αυτός μεταβαλλόταν», λέει αξιωματούχος με ανάμειξη στις συζητήσεις.

Η διαπραγματευτική ομάδα της κυβέρνησης ζητεί π.χ. να μην πάρει όλα τα δημοσιονομικά μέτρα που απαιτούνται από την αρχή, αλλά να κρατήσει κάποια για τον Ιούνιο, αν κριθεί απαραίτητο στην πορεία της χρονιάς, καθώς οι προβλέψεις των Ελλήνων είναι πιο αισιόδοξες από αυτές των δανειστών. Αλλά το ΔΝΤ εμφανίζεται σε όλα πιο απαισιόδοξο, θεωρώντας το χειρότερο σενάριο δεδομένο.

Καθοριστικό ρόλο στο μη κλείσιμο της αξιολόγησης έπαιξε για τους Έλληνες αξιωματούχους και το γεγονός ότι η ΕΚΤ συμμάχησε στο τέλος με το ΔΝΤ, εγκαταλείποντας την Κομισιόν, η οποία ήθελε μια μαλακή συμφωνία.

Το γνωστό πλέον email Χαρδούβελη, με μέτρα ύψους σχεδόν 1 δισ. ευρώ, αποτελεί την τελευταία —απέλπιδα, όπως θα αποδειχθεί— προσπάθεια της κυβέρνησης Ν.Δ. να ολοκληρώσει την αξιολόγηση και να προχωρήσει σε προεδρική εκλογή, έχοντας δρομολογήσει την έξοδο της Ελλάδας από το Μνημόνιο.

*Οι εξηγήσεις στη σύσκεψη στις Βρυξέλλες, μετά την έλευση ΣΥΡΙΖΑ*

Τον περασμένο Φεβρουάριο οι βασικοί πρωτεργάτες του ελληνικού προγράμματος σε σύσκεψη στις Βρυξέλλες προσπαθούσαν να εντοπίσουν τι πήγε λάθος με την αξιολόγηση του ελληνικού προγράμματος.

Ήταν ήδη σαφές ότι η νέα κυβέρνηση ΣΥΡΙΖΑ-ΑΝΕΛ όχι απλώς δεν θα προχωρούσε το πρόγραμμα αλλά θα ανέτρεπε βασικές του προβλέψεις. Στελέχη της Κομισιόν επεσήμαναν αυτή την κακή εξέλιξη και αναρωτήθηκαν κατά πόσον ήταν λανθασμένη η σκληρή στάση απέναντι στην προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση. Οι εκπρόσωποι του ΔΝΤ έδωσαν τη συνήθη απάντηση «δεν είναι δικό μας πρόβλημα αν οι Ελληνες έχουν ένα απρόβλεπτο και αδύναμο πολιτικό σύστημα και συνεχείς εκλογές». Ο Γερμανός αξιωματούχος επέμενε πως «ούτως ή άλλως θα ερχόταν ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και απλά θα έκανε τα ίδια με τα δικά μας λεφτά...». Ελάχιστα περισσότερα γνωρίζουμε γι’ αυτή τη σύσκεψη σήμερα, με εξαίρεση ότι έλαβε χώρα εν μέσω μεγάλης έντασης. «Υπήρχαν πολλές καθυστερήσεις, πολλά κατεστημένα που δεν έσπασαν και διαφθορά που δεν περιορίστηκε όπως θα έπρεπε. Μετά από πολλές ξάγρυπνες νύχτες που περάσαμε όμως, στο τέλος του 2014 βλέπαμε φως στο τέλος του τούνελ» λέει σήμερα υψηλόβαθμος Ευρωπαίος αξιωματούχος. Από εκείνο το φως, έξι μήνες αργότερα, η χώρα βρίσκεται με ταμεία τόσο άδεια ώστε μαζί με τη Ζάμπια να είναι τα μόνα κράτη που αναγκάστηκαν να ζητήσουν αναβολή και ομαδοποίηση της αποπληρωμής δόσεων προς το ΔΝΤ. Ο ίδιος αξιωματούχος θεωρεί ότι οι τωρινές πρακτικές «πληγώνουν την χώρα», όπως λέει χαρακτηριστικά. «Τώρα νιώθω πολύ στεναχωρημένος για την πλειοψηφία των Ελλήνων» συμπληρώνει.

*Σόιμπλε και Τόμσεν σήμαναν τέλος*

Τους τελευταίους μήνες της διακυβέρνησης Σαμαρά, Βερολίνο, Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή, ΔΝΤ και ΕΚΤ είχαν πολλές φορές συζητήσει το αν θα έπρεπε να κλείσει η αξιολόγηση πριν από ενδεχόμενες εκλογές. Ο κ. Σόιμπλε είχε την άποψη ότι δεν έπρεπε να κλείσει, γιατί η κυβέρνηση Σαμαρά είχε φτάσει, όπως πίστευε, σε αδιέξοδο και δεν μπορούσε πλέον να περάσει ουσιαστικά μέτρα και πολύ περισσότερο να τα υλοποιήσει. Σύμφωνα με Ευρωπαίους αξιωματούχους, ο Γερμανός ΥΠΟΙΚ είχε και την άποψη πως η έλευση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ήταν πλέον νομοτελειακή, πράγμα που σήμαινε ότι, αν έκλεινε η αξιολόγηση, μια επερχόμενη κυβέρνηση ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και Αλέξη Τσίπρα μετά από ενδεχόμενες εκλογές θα είχε τα χρήματα για να κάνει περίπου ό,τι θέλει, αγνοώντας τους δανειστές της και κουνώντας το δάχτυλο σε αυτούς. Ο κ. Τόμσεν, από την πλευρά του, επέμενε πάντοτε στην επίσημη γραμμή του ΔΝΤ, σύμφωνα με την οποία «ποτέ δεν εσωτερικεύουμε τις δικές σας εσωτερικές πολιτικές εξελίξεις στη χάραξη της πολιτικής μας», αλλά σε πολλούς συνομιλητές του ήταν σαφές ότι συμφωνούσε με την εκτίμηση Σόιμπλε.

Ο κ. Σαμαράς θεωρούσε πάντοτε ότι ο μοιραίος άνθρωπος στη διαπραγμάτευση ήταν ο κ. Τόμσεν. Σε συνομιλίες με συνεργάτες του προσπαθούσε να αποκωδικοποιήσει την εμμονή του Δανού τεχνοκράτη σε μια αυστηρή αξιολόγηση. Κάθε λογής σκέψεις πέρναγαν από το μυαλό του. Κάθε προσπάθεια να υπερκεραστεί είχε πέσει στο κενό. Τα τηλεφωνήματα στην κ. Μέρκελ, στον Αμερικανό υπουργό Οικονομικών Τζακ Λιου και στην ίδια την κ. Λαγκάρντ δεν έφερναν αποτέλεσμα. Ο ίδιος ο κ. Τόμσεν ανέφερε συχνά ως σημείο καμπής την απομάκρυνση του κ. Θεοχάρη. Ισχυριζόταν ότι αυτό ήταν το σημείο στο οποίο χάθηκε η εμπιστοσύνη προς την Αθήνα από το ΔΝΤ, αλλά και ορισμένες βορειοευρωπαϊκές κυβερνήσεις πέραν της Γερμανίας. Από εκείνη τη στιγμή είχε υποστηρίξει το επιχείρημα πως η κυβέρνηση Ν.Δ.-ΠΑΣΟΚ αρνούνταν να τα βάλει με τα μεγάλα συμφέροντα, τη διαπλοκή και τα διάφορα καρτέλ, ενώ σε συζητήσεις συχνά αναρωτιόταν χαρακτηριστικά: «Ο Παπανδρέου απέτυχε γιατί προστάτευσε τους πελάτες του —το Δημόσιο και τους συνδικαλιστές. Ο Σαμαράς γιατί προστάτευσε ισχυρά συμφέροντα που τον στήριζαν»;

Η καθοριστική νύχτα για τον κ. Σαμαρά έρχεται στις αρχές Δεκεμβρίου. Ο τότε πρωθυπουργός είναι προγραμματισμένο να μιλήσει στο Ελληνοαμερικανικό Επιμελητήριο. Έχει ζητήσει από συνεργάτη του να επικοινωνήσει με τον κ. Τόμσεν για να τον βολιδοσκοπήσει σε σχέση με τις τελικές του προθέσεις. Ύστερα από ένα δίωρο τηλεφώνημα το συμπέρασμα ήταν σαφές: το ΔΝΤ θα επέμενε στο μεγάλο δημοσιονομικό κενό, άρα η αξιολόγηση δεν θα έκλεινε. Ο τότε πρωθυπουργός έμαθε τα νέα καθ’ οδόν, μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο. Όσοι τον είδαν να φτάνει στον τόπο της ομιλίας εκείνο το βράδυ κατάλαβαν ότι κάτι είχε πάει πολύ στραβά. «Κύριοι και κυρίες σύνεδροι, περνάμε πολύ δύσκολες ώρες», λέει από το βήμα ξεκινώντας την ομιλία του. Έπειτα από παύση λίγων δευτερολέπτων συνέχισε, «αλλά να το ξέρετε θα πετύχουμε». Η πέμπτη, και «καταραμένη» όπως την έλεγαν στο Μαξίμου, αξιολόγηση δεν θα έκλεινε ποτέ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2015)

rogne said:


> Γενικότερα για την εκλογική βάση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω ότι παρασύρθηκε από μια τεράστια υπόσχεση του τύπου "ούτε μνημόνιο θα έχουμε, και χρηματοδότηση θα έχουμε, και ανάπτυξη θα έχουμε, και με χρυσά κουτάλια θα τρώμε". Βασικά, αμφιβάλλω αν αυτό αντιστοιχεί καν στο προεκλογικό πρόγραμμα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, περισσότερο σε καρικατούρα μού φέρνει.



Μα, ναι, σίγουρα, δεν μιλάω για κάτι σαν «πέσαμε από τα σύννεφα». Ξέρουμε ότι συνήθως ψηφίζουμε αρνητικά προς τον προηγούμενο παρά γιατί πήραμε τοις μετρητοίς ό,τι τάζανε οι επόμενοι (παρά ταύτα, οι πολιτικοί θεωρούν υποχρέωση τους να παραμυθιάζουν και να αποβλακώνουν τον κόσμο). Έζησα και μπορώ να συγκρίνω με την «αλλαγή» του 1981 και την τότε απομάγευση. Υποψιάζομαι ότι το «Υπάρχουν χρήματα» του 2009 μόνο ο ίδιος ο ΓΑΠ το είχε πιστέψει. Και τώρα θα πρέπει να ολοκληρωθεί ο πρώτος κύκλος για να δούμε τη ζημιά. Από εκείνο το «Πάμε στο άγνωστο με βάρκα την ελπίδα», μας έχει μείνει το άγνωστο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 7, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα τα έχουν πει άλλοι (και καλύτεροι πολιτικοί, εδώ που τα λέμε) από καιρό. Δύο είναι οι θεμελιωδώς διαφορετικές πολιτικές στη διάθεση μιας ευρωπαϊκής χώρας: μέσα ή έξω όχι από μόνο από το ευρώ, αλλά και από την ΕΕ (διότι αυτά τα δύο πάνε πακέτο).



Μεταξύ μας, δεν έχω ακόμα καταλάβει γιατί πάνε πακέτο. Η ΕΕ έχει άλλες 9 χώρες που δεν έχουν ευρώ, είτε γιατί το επέλεξαν είτε γιατί δεν πληρούν τα κριτήρια. Αφού δεν προβλεπόταν καν σενάριο εξόδου από το ευρώ, πώς ακριβώς προκύπτει ότι έξοδος απ' το ευρώ σημαίνει έξοδος απ' την ΕΕ; Δεν είναι σεναριακή τρύπα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 7, 2015)

nickel said:


> Είχα πολλά ράμματα για τη γούνα της κυβέρνησης ΝΔ-ΠΑΣΟΚ, αλλά έχω ακόμα περισσότερα για την κυβέρνηση Σύριζα-Ανέλ. Και μάλιστα φοβάμαι ότι θα μας μείνουν τα ράμματα και θα ψάχνουμε να βρούμε τη γούνα.



Εγώ θα κρατήσω τα ράμματα για να αρχίσω να τα λέω αφού περάσει ένα εύλογο διάστημα. Το ίδιο έκανα και με την προηγούμενη τρικυβέρνηση (ξέχασες τους ξεχασμένους). Είχα ελπίδα ότι θα τα πάνε καλύτερα, αλλά φευ! Δεν άρχισα όμως να κράζω από τον πρώτο μήνα, όπως είδα να γίνεται με την τωρινή κατάσταση. Ούτε καν τον έκτο μήνα άρχισα να κράζω.

Όσο για τους πολίτες, ψήφισαν ΣΥΡΙΖΑ κυρίως γιατί ήθελαν να φύγουν απ' το τιμόνι οι καπετάνιοι του Τιτανικού. Εγώ πάντως θα πω μπράβο για το ότι πολέμησαν, αν όντως πολέμησαν και δεν χάνουν τον καιρό τους, γιατί δεν μαθαίνουμε και τίποτα ιδιαίτερο από τις συζητήσεις που γίνονται τόσους μήνες, πλην των κλασικών "οι συζητήσεις προχωράνε/είναι σε καλό δρόμο", "υπάρχουν διαφορές", "συμφώνησαν ότι πρέπει να επιταχυνθεί η συμφωνία", κτλ. Ξέρουμε ότι τα αγγλικά του Τσίπρα και της Μέρκελ δεν είναι και τα καλύτερα, αλλά δεν μπορεί 2 ώρες τηλεφώνημα να είπαν μόνο ότι "πρέπει να επιταχύνουμε την συμφωνία".

Πάντως εγώ δεν θα πω ελαφρά τη καρδία ότι οι προηγούμενοι απλώς "θα συνθηκολογούσαν χωρίς πόλεμο". Δεν είναι παιχνίδι, δεν είναι χάσιμο μιας μάχης. Είναι πιθανότητα πλήρους κατάρρευσης του κράτους. Ήδη το πλήγμα μετά από 5 χρόνια είναι τόσο μεγάλο που θα μας πάρει δεκαετίες για να φτάσουμε εκεί που ήμασταν πριν την κρίση. Χάθηκε ανθρώπινο δυναμικό, συγκεκριμένα το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό που είναι σε θέση να φέρει ανάπτυξη, ιδέες, χρήμα (οι νέοι και ειδικότερα οι νέοι και μορφωμένοι, που ξόδεψε το κράτος για την μόρφωσή τους και το αντίκρυσμα θα χαθεί, αφού θα δουλεύουν για τρίτες χώρες και εργοδότες). Οι προηγούμενες "μάχες" που χάθηκαν δεν είχαν απλώς ως συνέπεια να σφίξουμε το ζωνάρι μας, είχαν ως συνέπεια την αναπτυξιακή οπισθοδρόμηση και την μείωση των πιθανοτήτων να δούμε ένα καλύτερο αύριο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Μεταξύ μας, δεν έχω ακόμα καταλάβει γιατί πάνε πακέτο. Η ΕΕ έχει άλλες 9 χώρες που δεν έχουν ευρώ, είτε γιατί το επέλεξαν είτε γιατί δεν πληρούν τα κριτήρια. Αφού δεν προβλεπόταν καν σενάριο εξόδου από το ευρώ, πώς ακριβώς προκύπτει ότι έξοδος απ' το ευρώ σημαίνει έξοδος απ' την ΕΕ; Δεν είναι σεναριακή τρύπα;



Για τα νέα μέλη της ΕΕ, μετά την εισαγωγή του ευρώ, η μετάβαση στο ευρώ είναι υποχρεωτική μόλις συμπληρωθούν κάποια τεχνικά κριτήρια. Οι χώρες που δεν έχουν μπει ακόμη είτε δεν έχουν φτάσει στα επίπεδα που πρέπει ή δεν ικανοποιούν άλλα κριτήρια, είτε κρατούν (π.χ. Τσεχία) με τεχνικό τρόπο κάποια κριτήρια εκτός ορίων. Οι τρεις που ήταν στην ΕΕ και δεν έχουν ευρώ (ΗΒ, Δανία, Σουηδία) έχουν υπογράψει σχετική εξαίρεση κατά την εισαγωγή του.

Επειδή δεν προβλέπεται έξοδος από το ευρώ, ο μοναδικός τρόπος απαλλαγής (με το σημερινό στάτους των συνθηκών) είναι μέσω εξόδου από την ΕΕ. Ίσως αλλάξουν οι συνθήκες, αλλά οι συνθήκες δεν αλλάζουν χωρίς χρονοβόρες διαδικασίες και αμοιβαίο όφελος...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 7, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σε ΜΚΔ διαβάζω σχόλια εγγράμματων φίλων της κυβέρνησης και οπαδών της ΠτΒ που ισχυρίζονται ότι το σχόλιο δεν είναι σεξιστικό επειδή η προτροπή του συγκυβερνήτη παραπέμπει στην υποτακτική στάση του σκύλου, που περιμένει το παράγγελμα από το αφεντικό του. Δυστυχώς, δεν γνωρίζω πώς λέγεται μονολεκτικά αυτή η παρομοίωση ανθρώπου με ζώο με σκοπό τη μείωση του ανθρώπου, αλλά προφανώς δεν θα είναι κάτι εξίσου σοβαρό ή υβριστικό με τον σεξισμό.



Μπα. Ξεκάθαρη αναφορά στο "στα τέσσερα" του Νικολόπουλου. Ακόμη δηλαδή και να ήταν σεξιστικό το περιεχόμενο της φράσης, ο Καμμένος απλώς επανέλαβε την έντολή που υποτίθεται ότι έδωσε ο Σαμαράς. Αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς το "στα τέσσερα" δεν είναι σεξιστικό. Είναι σεξουαλική προσβολή που μπορεί να απευθύνεται σε οποιοδήποτε φύλο ή σεξουαλικό προσανατολισμό. Εκτός κι αν θεωρεί κανείς το "καθίστε να σας γαμήσουν" σεξιστικό σχόλιο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 7, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για τα νέα μέλη της ΕΕ, μετά την εισαγωγή του ευρώ, η μετάβαση στο ευρώ είναι υποχρεωτική μόλις συμπληρωθούν κάποια τεχνικά κριτήρια. Οι χώρες που δεν έχουν μπει ακόμη είτε δεν έχουν φτάσει στα επίπεδα που πρέπει ή δεν ικανοποιούν άλλα κριτήρια, είτε κρατούν (π.χ. Τσεχία) με τεχνικό τρόπο κάποια κριτήρια εκτός ορίων. Οι τρεις που ήταν στην ΕΕ και δεν έχουν ευρώ (ΗΒ, Δανία, Σουηδία) έχουν υπογράψει σχετική εξαίρεση κατά την εισαγωγή του.
> 
> Επειδή δεν προβλέπεται έξοδος από το ευρώ, ο μοναδικός τρόπος απαλλαγής (με το σημερινό στάτους των συνθηκών) είναι μέσω εξόδου από την ΕΕ. Ίσως αλλάξουν οι συνθήκες, αλλά οι συνθήκες δεν αλλάζουν χωρίς χρονοβόρες διαδικασίες και αμοιβαίο όφελος...



Ναι, μα αφού δεν προβλεπόταν έξοδος από το ευρώ και αφού η εισαγωγή στο ευρώ γίνεται βάσει οικονομικών δεικτών, γιατί να μην βγει μια χώρα από το ευρώ μέχρι να μπορεί να πληροί και πάλι τα κριτήρια; Τι είναι αυτό που υπαγορεύει την διπλή έξοδο; Σίγουρα όχι κάποια συνθήκη, γιατί δεν υπάρχει πρόβλεψη για έξοδο. Αυτή πρέπει να θεσμοθετηθεί εκ του μηδενός, άρα μπορεί να προβλέπει ό,τι συμπληρωματικό θέλει. Έτσι δεν είναι;



nickel said:


> Υποψιάζομαι ότι το «Υπάρχουν χρήματα» του 2009 μόνο ο ίδιος ο ΓΑΠ το είχε πιστέψει.



Δεν θα το 'λεγα. Υπάρχουν άφθονα στοιχεία για το αντίθετο. Οι πολυπληθείς συγκεντρώσεις, οι μεγαλοπρεπείς πανηγυρισμοί μετά τις εκλογές, η τεράστια διαφορά σε μονάδες, κ.α.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ναι, μα αφού δεν προβλεπόταν έξοδος από το ευρώ και αφού η εισαγωγή στο ευρώ γίνεται βάσει οικονομικών δεικτών, γιατί να μην βγει μια χώρα από το ευρώ μέχρι να μπορεί να πληροί και πάλι τα κριτήρια; Τι είναι αυτό που υπαγορεύει την διπλή έξοδο; Σίγουρα όχι κάποια συνθήκη, γιατί δεν υπάρχει πρόβλεψη για έξοδο. Αυτή πρέπει να θεσμοθετηθεί εκ του μηδενός, άρα μπορεί να προβλέπει ό,τι συμπληρωματικό θέλει. Έτσι δεν είναι;


Η διπλή έξοδος υπαγορεύεται από την ανυπαρξία συνθήκης που να επιτρέπει την απλή έξοδο. Τώρα. Αν αλλάξουν τα πράγματα προφανώς μπορεί να προβλέπεται οτιδήποτε. Αλλά οι συνθήκες εγκρίνονται μετά από διαπραγματεύσεις με και από όλες τις χώρες μέλη και στο μεταξύ θα επικρέμεται ένα κανόνι δεν ξέρω πόσων δις προς τα υπόλοιπα μέλη της ευρωζώνης. Do the math.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 7, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επειδή δεν προβλέπεται έξοδος από το ευρώ, ο μοναδικός τρόπος απαλλαγής (με το σημερινό στάτους των συνθηκών) είναι μέσω εξόδου από την ΕΕ. Ίσως αλλάξουν οι συνθήκες, αλλά οι συνθήκες δεν αλλάζουν χωρίς χρονοβόρες διαδικασίες και αμοιβαίο όφελος...



Δεν είναι καθόλου βέβαιο αυτό. Το νομικό δεδομένο είναι ακριβώς αυτό που λες, ότι δεν προβλέπεται έξοδος από το ευρώ. Από κει και πέρα όλα είναι μια θεσμική και νομική κινούμενη άμμος. Υπάρχει η γνωστή έκθεση της ΕΚΤ το 2009 που συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται για την θέση ότι είναι «νομικά αδιανόητο» να φύγει μια χώρα από το ευρώ χωρίς να φύγει από την ΕΕ, επειδή οι υποχρεώσεις που προκύπτουν από την είσοδο στην ευρωζώνη είναι δεσμευτικές για το θεσμικό πλαίσιο της ΕΕ, αλλά αυτό που λέει στην πραγματικότητα η έκθεση (δες σελ. 28) είναι κάτι ελαφρά διαφορετικό: ότι η προαναφερθείσα θέση (έξοδος από το ευρώ = έξοδος από την ΕΕ) είναι και αυτή προβληματική επειδή προϋποθέτει ότι είναι εφικτή η μονομερής και χωρίς διμερή συμφωνία αποχώρηση από την ευρωζώνη, ενώ ο συντάκτης του κειμένου θεωρεί αυτό είναι εξίσου αδιανόητο. 

Το κλειδί είναι λοιπόν η συμφωνία. Για να κάνεις οτιδήποτε, ακόμη και να σηκωθείς να φύγεις, πρέπει να διαπραγματευτείς _και να συμφωνήσεις_. Κι επειδή το νομικό κενό συνήθως μεταφράζεται «όταν δεν βοηθούν οι νόμοι βρείτε τα σ' ένα τραπέζι», υποθέτω πως όλα γίνονται. 

Νεότερες μελέτες, όπως η τεχνική μελέτη για το πώς βγαίνει μια χώρα από την ευρωζώνη που κέρδισε το βραβείο Wolfson, θεωρούν δεδομένο ότι είναι εφικτή η έξοδος μόνο από την ευρωζώνη, μέσα φυσικά από μια διαδικασία θεσμικής συνεννόησης και συμφωνίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2015)

Προφανώς όλα γίνονται αν κάτσεις να τα συζητήσεις σε καλό κλίμα. Αλλά νομίζω ότι η έμφαση είναι στο «καλό κλίμα». Σε κλίμα «φεύγουμε, σας ρίχνουμε κι ένα κανόνι άμα λάχει και φροντίστε να μας δώσετε κι ένα φρέσκο δάνειο για τις πρώτες μας ανάγκες μετά» το βλέπω δύσκολο να συζητήσουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Προφανώς όλα γίνονται [...]


Ναι, εγώ το έγραψα αυτό...  Εννοώ με όρους και προϋποθέσεις, φυσικά. :devil:


----------



## pidyo (Jun 7, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σε κλίμα «φεύγουμε, σας ρίχνουμε κι ένα κανόνι άμα λάχει και φροντίστε να μας δώσετε κι ένα φρέσκο δάνειο για τις πρώτες μας ανάγκες μετά» το βλέπω δύσκολο να συζητήσουμε.


Στην πραγματικότητα, το σενάριο που προωθούν ορισμένοι γερμανικοί κύκλοι (προεξάρχοντος του Ζιν), δεν διαφέρει και πολύ από αυτό που περιγράφεις: να φύγουν πάση θυσία να ησυχάσουμε, να δώσουμε και το κατιτίς μας για να το πετύχουμε χωρίς μεγάλη ζημιά για τα λογιστικά βιβλία του ευρωπαϊκού τραπεζικού συστήματος. 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, δεν βλέπω πώς οποιαδήποτε συντεταγμένη πολιτεία θα έλεγε «φεύγουμε, τα λέμε», χωρίς κάποιας μορφή θεσμικής συνεννόηση για το πώς γίνεται αυτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2015)

Το θέμα είναι ότι ο Ζιν (που δεν χωνεύει έτσι κι αλλιώς τα ευρωπαϊκά μπερδέματα) δεν παίρνει υπόψη του ότι ξαφνικά η Γερμανία θα βρισκόταν στην ανάγκη να διαπραγματευτεί και με τις υπόλοιπες χώρες του ευρώ για το τι θα γίνει με τα δικά τους διμερή δανεικά προς την Ελλάδα και, στη συνέχεια, να βρει τρόπο να κρατήσει τους υπόλοιπους στο ευρώ καθώς οι αγορές θα δοκίμαζαν πλέον όλες τις μεγάλες αλλά προβληματικές χώρες (αλλά και τις μικρές, με μεγάλους όγκους αγοραπωλησιών).

Είναι γεγονός ότι δεν πρόκειται να αφήσουν εύκολα την Ελλάδα να βγει από το ευρώ (οι συνέπειες θα είναι σοβαρές και για το νόμισμα και για τις άλλες χώρες) αλλά μια δική μας έξοδος χωρίς να έχουν ρυθμιστεί ένα σωρό λεπτομέρειες θα ήταν αυτοκτονική.

Αλλά ακόμη και αν βρισκόταν μια μεσοβέζικη λύση, π.χ. με ένα ενδιάμεσο νόμισμα που θα υποκαθιστούσε σιγά σιγά το ευρώ στο εσωτερικό, το βασικό πρόβλημα της χώρας δεν είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου το νομισματικό. Είναι πολύ πιο ουσιαστικό. Είναι πρόβλημα θεσμικό (δεν μπορεί να ορίζονται δικάσιμες για το 2030, δεν μπορεί να έχεις το τωρινό φορολογικό σύστημα, δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει καμία δραστηριότητα δημόσιου και ιδιωτικού τομέα που να μην υπόκειται σε προδιαγραφές και αξιολόγηση), είναι πρόβλημα παραγωγικού μοντέλου, είναι πρόβλημα παιδείας και στελεχιακού δυναμικού, είναι πρόβλημα κατανομής των ολοένα και πιο σπάνιων πόρων, είναι πρόβλημα συνειδητοποίησης των συνθηκών και των ταχυτήτων και της θέσης μας στον σημερινό κόσμο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 7, 2015)

Δεν νομίζω ότι διαφωνεί κανείς πως όλα αυτά είναι προβλήματα. Βέβαια το χρέος και η διευθέτησή του δεν είναι κάποιο δευτερεύον ζήτημα, αλλά είναι αλήθεια ότι αν δεν είχαμε τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα θα ήταν ευκολότερο να το διευθετήσουμε. Η διαφωνία που έχουμε μεταξύ μας είναι στο πώς επιτυγχάνεται η αλλαγή σε όλα αυτά και κατά πόσο οι λύσεις που προτάθηκαν (όχι μόνο αυτές που εφαρμόστηκαν, όπως εφαρμόστηκαν) θα βοηθούσαν να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση. Βοηθάει στην καλυτέρευση του παραγωγικού μοντέλου η λιτότητα, πρώτα απ' όλα; Αυτό είναι πολύ ουσιαστικό ερώτημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2015)

Η λιτότητα δεν «βοηθάει» πουθενά. Η λιτότητα έγινε απαραίτητη επειδή το καράβι μισοβούλιαξε, σώθηκε μεν, αλλά χρειάζεται ριζικές επισκευές που γίνονται εν κινήσει και οι διαθέσιμοι πόροι φτάνουν ίσα ίσα για να κρατούν το σκαρί πάνω από τα νερά. Όσο αργούν να τελειώσουν οι επισκευές ώστε να ξαναπάρει μπροστά το καράβι ή όσο η πορεία που ξεκίνησε κουτσά στραβά δεν προχωράει προς την κατεύθυνση που δεν θα χρειάζεται προσεχώς ακόμη μεγαλύτερη λιτότητα, τόσο πιο πιο αναγκαστική και πιεστική θα γίνεται η ακόμα μεγαλύτερη λιτότητα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2015)

nickel said:


> Υποψιάζομαι ότι το «Υπάρχουν χρήματα» του 2009 μόνο ο ίδιος ο ΓΑΠ το είχε πιστέψει.





Hellegennes said:


> Δεν θα το 'λεγα. Υπάρχουν άφθονα στοιχεία για το αντίθετο. Οι πολυπληθείς συγκεντρώσεις, οι μεγαλοπρεπείς πανηγυρισμοί μετά τις εκλογές, η τεράστια διαφορά σε μονάδες, κ.α.



Σχήμα λόγου το «μόνο ο ΓΑΠ», υπερβολή. Αλλά μια και το έβαλες στη συζήτηση... Το «λεφτά υπάρχουν» είχε μια βάση, μια λογική, που κάποιοι εξακολουθούν να αξιοποιούν: υπάρχει χρήμα που δεν φορολογείται. Και πρέπει να φορολογηθεί. Ωστόσο, και στην περίπτωση του ΓΑΠ και στην περίπτωση της σημερινής κυβέρνησης, η παρότρυνση πρέπει να είναι: Να το φορολογήσετε, έξυπνα και δίκαια. *Αλλά μη μοιράσετε τίποτα αν δεν το εισπράξετε πρώτα.* 

Σε αντιστοιχία με το «Λεφτά υπάρχουν» του ΓΑΠ, είχαμε τον ένα νόμο με τον οποίο θα σκίζαμε τα μνημόνια και τις αγορές που θα τις χορεύαμε στο ταψί. Αν η σαχλαμάρα του ΓΑΠ ανήκε στο χώρο των ευσεβών πόθων, η σαχλαμάρα των άλλων ανήκε στην καταστρατήγηση των νόμων της... Φυσικής. 

Και σ' αυτή την περίπτωση όμως είχαμε «άφθονα στοιχεία» υποστήριξης: «πολυπληθείς συγκεντρώσεις, μεγαλοπρεπείς πανηγυρισμούς μετά τις εκλογές, τεράστια διαφορά σε μονάδες». Θέλεις να πεις ότι έγιναν πιστευτά αυτά; Από τους ίδιους που πίστεψαν το «Λεφτά υπάρχουν» του ΓΑΠ, ίσως; Κρίνονται οι εκλογές τελικά από το βαθμό που θα αξιοποιηθεί η ευήθεια των ψηφοφόρων;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 7, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η λιτότητα δεν «βοηθάει» πουθενά. Η λιτότητα έγινε απαραίτητη επειδή το καράβι μισοβούλιαξε, σώθηκε μεν, αλλά χρειάζεται ριζικές επισκευές που γίνονται εν κινήσει και οι διαθέσιμοι πόροι φτάνουν ίσα ίσα για να κρατούν το σκαρί πάνω από τα νερά. Όσο αργούν να τελειώσουν οι επισκευές ώστε να ξαναπάρει μπροστά το καράβι ή όσο η πορεία που ξεκίνησε κουτσά στραβά δεν προχωράει προς την κατεύθυνση που δεν θα χρειάζεται προσεχώς ακόμη μεγαλύτερη λιτότητα, τόσο πιο πιο αναγκαστική και πιεστική θα γίνεται η ακόμα μεγαλύτερη λιτότητα.



Όλα τα πράγματα έχουν ένα critical mass, για να το πω με όρους φυσικής. Η λιτότητα, από ένα όριο και μετά, καταστρέφει ίσως ανεπανόρθωτα την οικονομία, όπως η κοπή χρήματος μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε υπερπληθωρισμό. Το έχουμε και σε λαϊκούς όρους, με ρήσεις όπως "το ποτήρι ξεχείλισε" και "ο κόμπος έφτασε στο χτένι" ή "τραβήξαμε πολύ το σκοινί κι έσπασε". Ως εκ τούτου, δεν μπορεί να γίνει απαραίτητο για την διατήρηση στην επιφάνεια κάτι που είναι ικανό να ρίξει το καράβι στην πιο βαθιά τάφρο. Υπάρχει λιτότητα και υπάρχει και υπερβολική λιτότητα. Αν η μόνη λύση σου για να κρατηθείς είναι το δεύτερο, τότε πρέπει να κατευθυνθείς σε άλλου είδους λύσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2015)

Χέλλε, θα με ενδιέφερε αν μπορείς να τεκμηριώσεις ποια είναι η σκέτη λιτότητα και ποια η υπερβολική και τι ισχύει στην Ελλάδα π.χ. σε σχέση με άλλες χώρες της ευρωζώνης με αντίστοιχο παραγωγικό προφίλ, επειδή ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω. Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον επίσης να περιγράψεις τις «άλλου είδους λύσεις».


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 7, 2015)

Δεν υπάρχει "σκέτη λιτότητα". Υπερβολική γίνεται όταν είναι παρατεταμένη και πάνω από τις δυνατότητες της έστω και ζορισμένα εύρυθμης λειτουργίας του οικονομικού συστήματος (αγορά, επενδύσεις, φορολογία, κτλ). Φαίνεται δηλαδή εκ του αποτελέσματος αν το κράτος έχει τα φόντα να υποστεί δεδομένα μέτρα λιτότητας. Βλέπεις το κακώς δομημένο σύστημα επηρεάζει και αυτήν την παράμετρο, δεν επιβραδύνει απλώς ή ανακόπτει την ανάπτυξη. Το πάτωμα από κάτω είναι κούφιο κι εμείς τραβάμε σανίδες αντί να υποστυλώνουμε. Αυτή είναι μια άλλου είδους λύση, σαφώς ορθότερη, αλλά δεν μπορούμε μόνοι μας να την πετύχουμε και το να στέλνουμε για ανακύκλωση τις σανίδες που ξηλώνουμε δεν βοηθάει την κατάσταση. Η υποστύλωση χρειάζεται πόρους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2015)

Εφόσον επιμένεις να διατηρείς τη συζήτηση για την ελληνική οικονομία μόνο σε ένα μέρος της, το φορολογικό (και να αφήνεις άθικτα τα συνταξιοδοτικά, την κακοδιαχείριση ανθρώπινων και υλικών πόρων, την απελευθέρωση κλειστών επαγγελμάτων κλπ και όλα όσα έχουμε συζητήσει και είναι, grosso modo, κοινός τόπος στην υπόλοιπη ευρωζώνη) θα βλέπεις «υπερβολική λιτότητα». Είδες κάποιο αναπτυξιακό ή θεσμικό μέτρο στις 47 σελίδες της κυβερνητικής πρότασης; Τα ΜΗΣΥΦΑ; Αν ήμαστε διατεθειμένοι να υποστυλώσουμε προς την κατεύθυνση που μας προτείνουν, ελπίζοντας να πάρουν τα λεφτά τους πίσω, ίσως θα είχαμε περισσότερη χρηματοδότηση. 

Μην ξαναγυρνάμε στα ίδια όμως, γίνεται κουραστικό και για κάποιον που θα είχε τον μαζοχισμό να θέλει να παρακολουθήσει.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2015)

Η όλο και μεγαλύτερη λιτότητα δεν δημιουργεί επενδυτικά κίνητρα. Για να αντιγράψω από το βιντεάκι με τους μύθους, η ανάπτυξη επηρεάζεται και από πράγματα σαν τα παρακάτω:

ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ ΣΤΗ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΟΔΟΤΗΣΗ
ΑΝΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ
ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ
ΑΣΤΑΘΕΙΑ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΩΝ
ΦΟΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΙ ΣΥΝΤΕΛΕΣΤΕΣ
ΔΙΑΦΘΟΡΑ
ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΟΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟΙ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ

Από την άλλη, όσο δεν αγγίζεις τα παραπάνω η λιτότητα θα μεγαλώνει επειδή δεν θα υπάρχουν πόροι να μοιράσεις. και ούτε θα σου δανείζουν οι άλλοι για να ρίχνεις χρήματα στον πίθο της αντιμεταρρυθμιστικής πολιτικής.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2015)

Εδώ ο Παντελής Καψής κάνει έναν ικανοποιητικό κατάλογο των κυριότερων λαθών που έκανε η κυβέρνηση στη διαπραγμάτευση με τους δανειστές. Αν πιάσουμε και ειδικότερες περιπτώσεις, τα λάθη είναι πολύ περισσότερα.

http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=36735&subid=2&pubid=64198298


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 7, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εφόσον επιμένεις να διατηρείς τη συζήτηση για την ελληνική οικονομία μόνο σε ένα μέρος της, το φορολογικό (και να αφήνεις άθικτα τα συνταξιοδοτικά, την κακοδιαχείριση ανθρώπινων και υλικών πόρων, την απελευθέρωση κλειστών επαγγελμάτων κλπ και όλα όσα έχουμε συζητήσει και είναι, grosso modo, κοινός τόπος στην υπόλοιπη ευρωζώνη) θα βλέπεις «υπερβολική λιτότητα». Είδες κάποιο αναπτυξιακό ή θεσμικό μέτρο στις 47 σελίδες της κυβερνητικής πρότασης; Τα ΜΗΣΥΦΑ; Αν ήμαστε διατεθειμένοι να υποστυλώσουμε προς την κατεύθυνση που μας προτείνουν, ελπίζοντας να πάρουν τα λεφτά τους πίσω, ίσως θα είχαμε περισσότερη χρηματοδότηση.



Ναι, εδώ ερχόμαστε όμως στην βασική μας διαφωνία: το αν υπάρχουν ή όχι δωρεάν μεταρρυθμίσεις. Δεν μπορείς ταυτόχρονα να κάνεις τέτοιες μεταρρυθμίσεις και να συγκρατείς τα έξοδά σου. Είπα: η υποστύλωση -προς όποια κατεύθυνση- χρειάζεται πόρους.

Το συνταξιοδοτικό είναι πρόβλημα πέντε δεκαετιών. Δεν λύνεται.- Ο μόνος τρόπος να διορθωθεί το θέμα είναι να αλλάξουμε εντελώς σύστημα. Το τεράστιο πρόβλημα που δημιουργήθηκε με τα μέτρα των τελευταίων πέντε χρόνων είναι ότι τόσο καιρό ακολουθούσαμε την συνταγή λιτότητας που πρότειναν και που -επαναλαμβάνω για πολλοστή φορά- έλεγχαν και συνυπέγραφαν με κάθε αξιολόγηση οι τρόικες κι αυτό οδήγησε σε κατάρρευση της αγοράς, γιατί η ελληνική αγορά δεν είχε τα φόντα να αντέξει. Η μεγάλη πτώση στο ΑΕΠ δυστυχώς οδηγεί σε ακόμη μεγαλύτερη πίεση για μείωση των ανελαστικών δαπανών, όπως με πρόχειρες λύσεις μεταρρύθμισης του συνταξιοδοτικού, που με την σειρά τους θα οδηγήσουν σε περαιτέρω μείωση του ΑΕΠ. Έτσι δημιουργείται φαύλος κύκλος. Άντε και γίνονται περικοπές σε συντάξεις, αυξήσεις ορίων ηλικίας, κτλ. Πώς θα μπορέσει το κράτος να καλύψει το κενό στο ΑΕΠ; Θα έχει ένα μεγαλύτερο πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα, ναι. Για πόσο όμως; Αν προκύψει νέα ύφεση, θα μπορέσει το κράτος να καλύψει με τα λεφτά του πλεονάσματος το χρηματοδοτικό κενό που θα προκαλέσει μια νέα ύφεση;

Σχετικά με τα κλειστά επαγγέλματα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχουν ανοίξει τα περισσότερα απ' αυτά. Δεν οφείλεται σ' αυτό η ανεργία. Το κράτος έχει ακόμα προβλήματα γραφειοκρατίας όσον αφορά τις επαγγελματικές δραστηριότητες, αλλά τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν γίνει αρκετά βήματα προς την σωστή κατεύθυνση. Οπότε οποιαδήποτε επανάληψη αυτού του επιχειρήματος είναι άτοπη. Η χώρα αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα έλλειψης χρήματος, ρευστότητας και ασφάλειας. Δεν είναι γραφειοκρατικοί οι λόγοι που ευθύνονται γι' αυτά.

Γενικά, η συζήτηση "το κράτος έχει δομικά και θεσμικά προβλήματα" είναι αποπροσανατολιστική. Κάποια απ' αυτά τα προβλήματα ενισχύουν την κρίση, όμως η κρίση είναι οικονομικής φύσης. Δεν έχει σχέση με την κρίση το πόσο εύκολα μπορείς να γίνεις αμπιγιέρ ούτε περιορίζει τις δυνατότητες ανάπτυξης.

Μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά πράγματα σαν κράτος για να φέρεις ανάπτυξη, αλλά τα περισσότερα απ' αυτά σημαίνουν ότι θα πρέπει να πεις bye bye σε μια σειρά εσόδων, έστω και για λίγα χρόνια, μέχρι η ανάπτυξη να καλύψει την χασούρα (φοροελαφρύνσεις, χρηματοδότηση προγραμμάτων, κτλ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2015)

Ωραία τα γράφεις. Νομίζω ότι συμφωνούν και οι εταίροι και γι' αυτό μας δανειοδοτούν μέχρι να στρώσουμε λίγο την κατάσταση. Αλλά να το κάνουμε με λίγη πίεση και κάπως γρήγορους ρυθμούς· αλλιώς, αν έπρεπε να μας πληρώνουν τα ελλείμματα για 15 και 20 χρόνια, τα αναγκαία δανεικά θα έφταναν τα 500 δις. Ε, και κάπου υπήρχαν/υπάρχουν/θα υπάρχουν και δικά τους όρια προφανώς.


----------



## SBE (Jun 8, 2015)

Για να μετακινήσω λίγο τη συζήτηση, διαβάζω στις ειδήσεις- όχι βέβαια τις ελληνικές, που ο καθένας τα λέει όπως του αρέσουν- τί είπε ο Γιούνκερ ότι έγινε τις τελευταίες μέρες και δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα. Δηλαδή καταλαβαίνω τί έγινε, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί. 
Και εξηγώ: διαβάζω από εδώ ότι λέει την Τετάρτη είπε ο Τσίπρας ότι θα του έστελνε τις προτάσεις την Πέμπτη, και τελικά μέχρι την Κυριακή ακόμα τις περίμεναν. 
Αν υποθέσουμε ότι έτσι έγινε- και δεν υπάρχει ένδειξη ότι μπορεί να λέει ψέμματα ο Γιούνκερ- δεν ξέρω για εσάς, αλλά εμένα αυτό μου θυμίζει κάτι κωμωδίες που ο ήρωας χρωστάει λεφτά και κρύβεται από τους δανειστές του. Πίσω από το δάχτυλό του. 
Να πω ότι είναι πρόβλημα συνεννόησης λόγω των αγγλικών του Τσίπρα; Ναι, αλλά σε αυτές τις συναντήσεις ποτέ δεν είναι μόνοι τους, πάντα είναι μαζί κι όλοι οι γραμματείς κι οι φαρισαίοι και αυτοί είναι άλλωστε που κάνουν ο,τι συμφωνείται. 
Τελικά, τί σόι στάση είναι το να λες και να ξελές; 
Ομοίως, τί σόι τακτική είναι να σου λένε (και να το ξέρει κι όλος ο κόσμος) ότι υπάρχουν περιθώρια για διαπραγματεύσεις, κι εσύ να λες το αντίθετο για εσωτερική κατανάλωση; 
Έχω έναν φίλο που εδώ και καιρό επιμένει ότι πηγαίνουμε σταθερά και με πρόγραμμα στη ρήξη, αλλά νομίζω ότι απλά είναι απαισιόδοξος και ότι αποδίδει σε ευφυές σχέδιο αυτό που ερμηνεύεται πιο απλά σαν βλακεία. Αλλά τόση βλακεία πια;


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2015)

Κυκλοφορούν, πράγματι, στα ΜΚΔ (κοινώς: μίδια) σενάρια που λένε ότι δεν υπάρχει καθυστέρηση στις διαπραγματεύσεις επειδή δεν ξέρουμε τι θέλουμε ή πώς να το πετύχουμε, αλλά επειδή η κυβέρνηση θέλει σ’ αυτό το διάστημα να σιγουρέψει τα κυβερνητικά πόστα με δικούς της ανθρώπους και να φτάσει έτσι στη ρήξη και τα παρεπόμενά της χωρίς να κινδυνεύει με ανατροπή. Η ρήξη θα αποδοθεί στους δανειστές, που δεν είναι ρεαλιστές, το χρέος θα διαγραφεί ως επονείδιστο, και θα τυπώσουμε δικό μας χρήμα σε δικό μας χαρτί. Συμπληρώνουμε ελεύθερα ανάλογα με τη δημιουργική φαντασία του κάθε σεναριογράφου και το αφήνουμε στο φούρνο για καμιά ώρα μέχρι να φουσκώσει η ζύμη.


----------



## Costas (Jun 8, 2015)

Κυρία κυρία, να πάω τουαλέτα;


----------



## SBE (Jun 8, 2015)

Νίκελ, επιλέγεις να απαντήσεις στην τελευταία μου φράση μόνο, αλλά αυτό δεν με βοηθάει να καταλάβω τίποτα. Η απάντηση δεν είναι η συνωμοσιολογία. Χωρίς συνωμοσιολογίες, τί σόι στάση είναι αυτή;


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2015)

Θα μπορούσε να είναι εσκεμμένη παρέλκυση των διαπραγματεύσεων, λόγω έλλειψης πειστικής ελληνικής πρότασης μετά την αποτυχία της προσπάθειας για πολιτική διαπραγμάτευση, ούτως ώστε να παρουσιάσουν την τελευταία στιγμή στο εσωτερικό ακροατήριο κάποια ελάχιστα βελτιωμένη πρόταση των δανειστών σαν κάτι που αναγκάστηκαν να δεχτούν υπό την απειλή διαφόρων καταστροφών και καταποντισμών. Αλλά αυτό είναι απλώς άλλο ένα σενάριο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 8, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ωραία τα γράφεις. Νομίζω ότι συμφωνούν και οι εταίροι και γι' αυτό μας δανειοδοτούν μέχρι να στρώσουμε λίγο την κατάσταση. Αλλά να το κάνουμε με λίγη πίεση και κάπως γρήγορους ρυθμούς· αλλιώς, αν έπρεπε να μας πληρώνουν τα ελλείμματα για 15 και 20 χρόνια, τα αναγκαία δανεικά θα έφταναν τα 500 δις. Ε, και κάπου υπήρχαν/υπάρχουν/θα υπάρχουν και δικά τους όρια προφανώς.



Ναι, εδώ είναι το πρόβλημά μου με τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Δεν τους εμπιστεύομαι ότι μπορούν, ακόμα και να θέλουν, να το κάνουν. Αλλά αυτή είναι η αίσθησή μου, θέλω να τους κρίνω κατόπιν εορτής.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2015)

nickel said:


> Κυκλοφορούν, πράγματι, στα ΜΚΔ (κοινώς: μίδια) σενάρια που λένε ότι δεν υπάρχει καθυστέρηση στις διαπραγματεύσεις επειδή δεν ξέρουμε τι θέλουμε ή πώς να το πετύχουμε, αλλά επειδή η κυβέρνηση θέλει σ’ αυτό το διάστημα να σιγουρέψει τα κυβερνητικά πόστα με δικούς της ανθρώπους και να φτάσει έτσι στη ρήξη και τα παρεπόμενά της χωρίς να κινδυνεύει με ανατροπή. Η ρήξη θα αποδοθεί στους δανειστές, που δεν είναι ρεαλιστές, το χρέος θα διαγραφεί ως επονείδιστο, και θα τυπώσουμε δικό μας χρήμα σε δικό μας χαρτί. Συμπληρώνουμε ελεύθερα ανάλογα με τη δημιουργική φαντασία του κάθε σεναριογράφου και το αφήνουμε στο φούρνο για καμιά ώρα μέχρι να φουσκώσει η ζύμη.


Και επειδή λόγω της ανικανότητας της κυρίας που δήλωσε ότι δεν ξέρει να κάνει μόνη της τη φορολογική της δήλωση, έφτασε Ιούνιος και δεν έχουν ακόμα παραλάβει τις φορολογικές μας δηλώσεις, σιγά μην κάνουμε και φορολογική δήλωση σ' ένα κράτος (κυβέρνηση) που φέρεται έτσι. Όχι μόνο δεν θα εισπράξουν φόρους, ούτε δηλώσεις φόρων δεν θα εισπράξουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 8, 2015)

Ότι δεν έφτιαχνε η ίδια την φορολογική της δήλωση, είπε, όχι ότι δεν ξέρει να την κάνει. Ούτε εγώ έχω συμπληρώσει ο ίδιος ποτέ την φορολογική μου δήλωση τα τελευταία 16 χρόνια.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2015)

Οκέι, στράικ το "δεν ήξερε να κάνει τη φορολογική της δήλωση", κράτα μόνο την "ανικανότητα της κυρίας που ηγείται του αρμόδιου υπουργείου".


----------



## pidyo (Jun 8, 2015)

SBE said:


> και δεν υπάρχει ένδειξη ότι μπορεί να λέει ψέμματα ο Γιούνκερ



Γιατί; Μιλάμε για μια παλιά καραβάνα των διαδρόμων των Βρυξέλλων, διάσημη για την ατάκα «όταν τα πράγματα σοβαρεύουν, πρέπεις να λες ψέμματα». Ο μόνος λόγος να θεωρήσουμε ότι λέει αλήθεια είναι η παγιωμένη αντίληψη ότι οι εκπρόσωποι της σοβαρής Ευρώπης δεν μπορούν να λένε ψέμματα όπως οι εκπρόσωποι της ασόβαρης Ελλάδας. Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι η περιγραφή του δεύτερου σκέλους μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι αληθής χωρίς να είναι αληθής και η περιγραφή του πρώτου. Κατανοώ τον αυτοματισμό, ίσως και την ηθική επιλογή, να κοιτάμε πρώτα τη δική μας καμπούρα, αλλά στα δικά μου μάτια, τα άμαθα από τις πολιτικάντικες λεπτομέρειες της πολιτικής στις Βρυξέλλες, η οπερέτα της πολύμηνης διαπραγμάτευσης ήταν διαφωτιστική για τα τερτίπια και των δύο πλευρών. 

Κι όσο για τα συνωμοσιολογικά σενάρια, εγώ παραμένω σταθερός στο βασικό σενάριο (baseline scenario που λεν και στο χωριό μου, μαθαίνουμε και ορολογία που θα προτιμούσαμε να μη μάθουμε αυτούς τους μήνες) που έχω διατυπώσει από την αρχή: το τελικό αποτέλεσμα θα είναι μια κάποια συμφωνία, επειδή αυτό το σενάριο πρόκριναν εξαρχής και οι δύο πλευρές, μόνο που εξαρχής ήταν φανερό ότι και οι δυο πλευρές είχαν αδήριτη πολιτική ανάγκη η συμφωνία αυτή να έρθει κυριολεκτικά στο παρά ένα. 

Σκεφτείτε τι θα πει ο όρος Graccident στην πραγματικότητα: ο όρος περιγράφει ένα ενδεχόμενο που _κανείς δεν θέλει_. Καμιά φορά οι νεολογισμοί είναι αποκαλυπτικοί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 8, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Κατανοώ τον αυτοματισμό, ίσως και την ηθική επιλογή, να κοιτάμε πρώτα τη δική μας καμπούρα, αλλά στα δικά μου μάτια, τα άμαθα από τις πολιτικάντικες λεπτομέρειες της πολιτικής στις Βρυξέλλες, η οπερέτα της πολύμηνης διαπραγμάτευσης ήταν διαφωτιστική για τα τερτίπια και των δύο πλευρών.



Ακριβώς αυτό.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Οκέι, στράικ το "δεν ήξερε να κάνει τη φορολογική της δήλωση", κράτα μόνο την "ανικανότητα της κυρίας που ηγείται του αρμόδιου υπουργείου".


Άλεξ, είπε «δεν έκανα ούτε τη φορολογική μου δήλωση *και τα μαθαίνω κι εγώ τώρα σιγά σιγά*». Ergo, δεν ήξερε να κάνει τη φορολογική της δήλωση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 8, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Άλεξ, είπε «δεν έκανα ούτε τη φορολογική μου δήλωση *και τα μαθαίνω κι εγώ τώρα σιγά σιγά*». Ergo, δεν ήξερε να κάνει τη φορολογική της δήλωση.



Είπε επί λέξει: "...είμαι οικονομολόγος μάκρο, δεν έχω καμμιά σχέση -ούτε τη φορολογική μου δήλωση δεν έφτιαχνα η ίδια- και τα μαθαίνω όλα τώρα με τον πιο δύσκολο τρόπο...", αναφερόμενη στο φορολογικό δίκαιο. Στα δικά μου ελληνικά αυτό δεν μεταφράζεται "δεν ήξερα να κάνω την φορολογική μου δήλωση". Από το όλο πράγμα που λέει εγώ καταλαβαίνω "είμαι θεωρητικός και μάλιστα σε άλλο πεδίο, δεν ασχολήθηκα ποτέ έμπρακτα με τα φοροτεχνικά".


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2015)

Ήθελα να προσθέσω επίσης ότι προσωπικά ερμηνεύω την παρακάτω είδηση ως επιβεβαίωση του περιστατικού με το τηλεφώνημα προς Γιούνκερ:
Στις Βρυξέλλες εκτάκτως Παππάς – Τσακαλώτος


----------



## pidyo (Jun 8, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Ήθελα να προσθέσω επίσης ότι προσωπικά ερμηνεύω την παρακάτω είδηση ως επιβεβαίωση του περιστατικού με το τηλεφώνημα προς Γιούνκερ:
> Στις Βρυξέλλες εκτάκτως Παππάς – Τσακαλώτος



Αν αληθεύουν οι δημοσιογραφικές πληροφορίες που μόλις άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο (στον Σκάι, όχι σε φιλικό προς την κυβέρνηση μέσο), η μετάβαση σχετίζεται με την ολοκλήρωση της συμφωνίας το αργότερο μέχρι την Τετάρτη, πάνω στον καμβά του 47σέλιδου «ελληνικού» κειμένου (με πρόσθετες φυσικά ελληνικές υποχωρήσεις) που πάντοτε αποτελούσε τη βάση της τελικής διαπραγμάτευσης, καθότι συμφωνημένο στο Brussels Group. 

Το λέω αυτό απλώς και μόνο για να επισημάνω ότι, αν μείνουμε στο επίπεδο των χειρισμών, οποιαδήποτε εξέλιξη μπορεί να ερμηνευθεί και προς τις δύο κατευθύνσεις. Η λεκτική σκλήρυνση του ενός ή του άλλου, για παράδειγμα, μπορεί να ερμηνευθεί ως ένδειξη αδιεξόδου, αλλά μπορεί κάλλιστα να ερμηνευθεί και ως το αντίθετο του αδιεξόδου, ως η ανάγκη να εμφανιστεί κάποιος σκληρός και άτεγκτος διαπραγματευτής ενόψει της ολοκλήρωσης μιας συμφωνίας. 

Για το δικό μου ξυράφι του Όκκαμ, μια κυβέρνηση που θα σκόπευε να προχωρήσει σε ρήξη, ή ακόμη και μια κυβέρνηση που δεν θα φοβόταν να προκύψει μια ρήξη, α) ποτέ δεν αφαιρούσε εκ προοιμίου από τη διαπραγμάτευση το ενδεχόμενο της ρήξης, β) θα φρόντιζε να υπάρχουν εναλλακτικά σενάρια σε περίπτωση ρήξης και γ) θα φρόντιζε να υπάρχουν ταμειακά διαθέσιμα ως μαξιλαράκι για το ενδεχόμενο της ρήξης, διαθέσιμα που υπήρχαν τον Φλεβάρη και δεν υπάρχουν τώρα. Το βασικό σενάριο που έλεγα προηγουμένως σ' αυτά τα τρία δεδομένα στηρίζεται και όχι στους μαιάνδρους της πολιτικής ρητορικής της διαπραγμάτευσης και των αντίστοιχων τακτικών ελιγμών, που προσωπικά μ' αφήνουν όλο και πιο παγερά αδιάφορο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2015)

pidyo said:


> γ) θα φρόντιζε να υπάρχουν ταμειακά διαθέσιμα ως μαξιλαράκι για το ενδεχόμενο της ρήξης, διαθέσιμα που υπήρχαν τον Φλεβάρη και δεν υπάρχουν τώρα


Το δικό μου σιγουράκι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Για το δικό μου ξυράφι του Όκκαμ, μια κυβέρνηση που θα σκόπευε να προχωρήσει σε ρήξη, ή ακόμη και μια κυβέρνηση που δεν θα φοβόταν να προκύψει μια ρήξη, α) ποτέ δεν αφαιρούσε εκ προοιμίου από τη διαπραγμάτευση το ενδεχόμενο της ρήξης, β) θα φρόντιζε να υπάρχουν εναλλακτικά σενάρια σε περίπτωση ρήξης και γ) θα φρόντιζε να υπάρχουν ταμειακά διαθέσιμα ως μαξιλαράκι για το ενδεχόμενο της ρήξης, διαθέσιμα που υπήρχαν τον Φλεβάρη και δεν υπάρχουν τώρα. Το βασικό σενάριο που έλεγα προηγουμένως σ' αυτά τα τρία δεδομένα στηρίζεται και όχι στους μαιάνδρους της πολιτικής ρητορικής της διαπραγμάτευσης και των αντίστοιχων τακτικών ελιγμών, που προσωπικά μ' αφήνουν όλο και πιο παγερά αδιάφορο.



Ας το προχωρήσουμε λοιπόν ένα βήμα πιο πέρα. Μια κυβέρνηση που (λέει ότι) είναι διατεθειμένη να φτάσει στη ρήξη αφήνει προηγουμένως να αδειάσουν τα ταμεία της και μάλιστα, να το αποδείξει urbi et orbi. Φτάνει λοιπόν στην τελευταία προθεσμία να πληρώσει δεν ξέρω πόσα δις σε πιστωτές και μισθούς/συντάξεις σε 3,5 εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους. Πληρώνει π.χ. τα μισά και σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά. Τι κάνεις ως ΕΕ; Στέλνεις δέκα εκατομμύρια ανθρώπους στην πείνα;

Τα πράγματα είναι κτγμ πολύ πιο περίπλοκα. Καταρχήν, έχουμε να κάνουμε με δυο διαφορετικές κουλτούρες διαπραγμάτευσης. Η Ευρώπη (η ΕΕ και όλο της το εποικοδόμημα) είναι βασισμένη σε ατέρμονες και σκληρές διαπραγματεύσεις, με σχεδόν όλα τα δεδομένα και τα χαρτιά ανοιχτά σε μια προσπάθεια αναζήτησης της βέλτιστης κοινά αποδεκτής λύσης και για τα δύο μέρη με στόχο το κοινό όφελος (win-win negotiations). Τέτοιου τύπου διαπραγματεύσεις προϋποθέτουν ότι και τα δύο μέρη συμφωνούν, έστω αδρά, στο ποιο είναι το κοινό πλαίσιο και προς τα πού βρίσκεται το κοινό όφελος.

Αντίθετα, στην Ελλάδα είμαστε εξοικειωμένοι σε διαπραγματεύσεις μηδενικού αθροίσματος (zero sum). Ό,τι κερδίζει ο ένας, το χάνει αναγκαστικά ο άλλος. Η έννοια των θετικών οικονομικών πολλαπλασιαστών εξαιτίας της συμφωνίας και άλλες τέτοιες αμερικανιές βρίσκονται μόνο στα βιβλία θεωρίας. Προσθέτοντας λοιπόν και τη βασική έννοια της διαπραγμάτευσης σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές της ελληνικής αριστεράς, εκεί που η καθοδήγηση σού μαθαίνει ότι ποτέ δεν παίζεις στο γήπεδο του αντιπάλου αλλά τον φέρνεις στο δικό σου, ότι ποτέ δεν απαντάς σύμφωνα με τη δική του λογική σε ένα ερώτημα, αλλά το επαναδιατυπώνεις σύμφωνα με τη δική σου και σ' αυτό απαντάς, διαπιστώνουμε ότι έχουμε σημαντικό πολιτισμικό χάσμα. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε και οι 18 βρέθηκαν συντομότατα όλοι μαζί απέναντι στην κυβέρνησή μας δηλώνοντας ότι «δεν καταλαβαίνουμε τι λένε οι Έλληνες».

Οι Ευρωπαίοι «ορθολογιστές» διαπραγματευτές, συνηθισμένοι στο πρώτο στιλ συζητήσεων, ίσως θεωρούσαν αρχικά ότι ως ασθενέστεροι χάνουμε χρόνο καθώς εξασθενούμε οικονομικά· εκτιμώ ότι η δική μας πλευρά θεωρεί ότι ως ασθενέστεροι κερδίζουμε χρόνο επειδή σε λίγο θα αρχίσει να παίζει και ο παράγοντας της κοινής γνώμης: «Πού εξωθείτε τους Έλληνες; Στην πείνα, στην καταστροφή και στο χάος;» Θυμίζω ότι αμέσως μετά την εκλογή της νέας κυβέρνησης, το επιχείρημα της νωπής λαϊκής εντολής πραγματικά λειτούργησε στην Ευρώπη, σε όλο τον Δυτικό κόσμο. Τα δημοκρατικά και ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα είναι τωόντι ισχυρό χαρτί σε μια κοινότητα δημοκρατιών· όχι όμως όταν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ότι η επίκλησή τους είναι προσχηματική (και έχουν υπάρξει πολλές αφορμές τις τελευταίες 100 ημέρες για τέτοιες ερμηνείες, αρχίζοντας από την επιλογή κυβερνητικού εταίρου). Και πάλι όμως, η δημοκρατική εντολή για πολύ λίγο κρατάει, μέχρι να υπάρξουν νωπές εντολές στις άλλες δημοκρατικές χώρες, που συνυπολογίζουν και τα ήδη τεχθέντα.

Φοβούμαι ότι η ελληνική πλευρά έχει υποτιμήσει την έσχατη δυνατότητα του ισχυρότερου σε μια διαπραγμάτευση μηδενικού αθροίσματος: _να αλλάζει τους κανόνες του παιχνιδιού_ μέχρι να υποχωρήσει η αδύνατη πλευρά πιο πέρα και από την έσχατη γραμμή της. Ναι μεν δεν θα κλείσουν οι τράπεζες (δεν έχει μείνει άλλωστε και τίποτε εκεί μέσα), αλλά μπορώ να φανταστώ διάφορους τρόπους που θα μπορούσε να παραμείνει η σημερινή κατάσταση, μιας σταδιακής φθοράς, επί πολύ χρόνο ακόμη. Καθόλου καλή εξέλιξη, φυσικά.

Ελπίζω να είναι λάθος η ανάλυσή μου και η εξέλιξη να είναι πιο κοντά στην ανάλυση του π2. Κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια, πάντως. Οι προθεσμίες υπάρχουν. Ή θα τηρηθούν ή θα αλλάξουν. Και θα δούμε από εκεί και πέρα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 8, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Γιατί; Μιλάμε για μια παλιά καραβάνα των διαδρόμων των Βρυξελλών, διάσημη για την ατάκα «όταν τα πράγματα σοβαρεύουν, πρέπει να λες ψέμματα». Ο μόνος λόγος να θεωρήσουμε ότι λέει αλήθεια είναι η παγιωμένη αντίληψη ότι οι εκπρόσωποι της σοβαρής Ευρώπης δεν μπορούν να λένε ψέμματα όπως οι εκπρόσωποι της ασόβαρης Ελλάδας.



Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι λόγοι, κι ο βασικός είναι ότι όταν λες ψέμματα στα πολιτικά αυτού του είδους δεν τα λες στα φανερά και χωρίς συνεννόηση με την άλλη πλευρά ότι θα σε καλύψει. 
Δηλαδή, μπορεί οι δύο πλευρές να συμφωνήσουν να ανακοινώνουν ότι οι συνομιλίες πάνε ρολόι, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα παίζουν ξύλο κάθε φορά που συναντιούνται. Αυτό είναι στάνταρ ψέμα, αλλά αναμενόμενο. 

Τώρα έχουμε το σενάριο στο οποίο η μία πλευρά κατηγορεί την άλλη ότι λέει ψέμματα, κι αυτό μπορεί να το περιμένεις σε συνομιλίες τύπου Κυπριακό, Παλαιστινιακό κλπ με τον ΟΗΕ διαιτητή, όχι στα δικά μας που είναι υποδεέστερα προβλήματα (και επίσης ο Γιούνκερ υποτίθεται ότι είναι φίλος μας). 


ΥΓ περί εφορίας: είχαν πει ότι φέτος θα κάναμε φορολογική δήλωση το Φεβρουάριο και ότι ήταν έτοιμοι γι'αυτό. Αν το κράτος ήθελε πραγματικά να μαζέψει τα λεφτά μας, θα έπρεπε να το έχει κάνει εδώ και τρεις μήνες. Με το περσινό σύστημα. Κι οι αλλαγές από του χρόνου. Όπως γίνεται σε όλα τα φυσιολογικά μέρη (δε λέω καν τα πολιτισμένα). 
ΥΓ2 Έχω κάνει φορολογική δήλωση και στην Ελλάδα και στο ΗΒ. Και δεν είναι και τίποτα δύσκολο για έναν φυσιολογικό άνθρωπο που μπορεί να διαβάσει οδηγίες. Στην Ελλάδα βέβαια οι μισοί δεν μπορούν να διαβάσουν οδηγίες κι οι άλλοι μισοί φοβούνται ότι δεν θα τις καταλάβουν. Α, και παρεμπιπτόντως, ο λογιστής της γειτονιάς μας παίρνει 20 ευρώ για να σου φτιάξει τη δήλωση, οπότε για πολύπλοκες περιπτώσεις υπαρχειι κι αυτή η εναλλακτική λύση.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 8, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ελπίζω να είναι λάθος η ανάλυσή μου και η εξέλιξη να είναι πιο κοντά στην ανάλυση του π2.



Μα δεν λέμε κάτι πολύ διαφορετικό ως προς το τελικό αποτέλεσμα. Εγώ επισήμανα απλώς ότι δεν βρίσκω πειστικά τα σενάρια της συνειδητής επιδίωξης της ρήξης, και ότι εξακολουθεί να μου φαίνεται εξαιρετικά πιθανότερο να υπάρξει κάποια συμφωνία. Δεν είπα ότι η συμφωνία αυτή θα είναι «καλή» (με οποιοδήποτε πολιτικό ή οικονομοτεχνικό κριτήριο), ή ότι θα λύσει μια για πάντα το πρόβλημα της ελληνικής εξαίρεσης. Εξ ορισμού εξάλλου η λογική του τρίτου μνημονίου (το οποίο μπήκε στο τραπέζι πρώτα από την ευρωπαϊκή πλευρά, θυμίζω) προϋποθέτει την παράταση της εκκρεμότητας.


----------



## SBE (Jun 8, 2015)

Δόχτορα, ενδιαφέρον αυτό που λες για τα στυλ διαπραγμάτευσης, αλλά:
α. όλοι, και οι δικοί μας, και οι δικοί τους, έχουν πάει στα ίδια σχολεία κι έχουν διδαχτεί τα ίδια βιβλία περί διαπραγμάτευσης (κι όποιος θέλει, του στέλνω βιβλιογραφία, γιατί κι εγώ τα έχω διδαχτεί)
β. ακόμα κι αν δεν ίσχυε το (α), είμαστε στην ΕΕ 35 χρόνια, δεν είναι καινούργιο φαινόμενο αυτές οι διαπραγματέυσεις. Δεν υπάρχει υπάλληλος της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης που να θυμάται την εποχή προ ΕΕ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Μα δεν λέμε κάτι πολύ διαφορετικό ως προς το τελικό αποτέλεσμα. Εγώ επισήμανα απλώς ότι δεν βρίσκω πειστικά τα σενάρια της συνειδητής επιδίωξης της ρήξης, και ότι εξακολουθεί να μου φαίνεται εξαιρετικά πιθανότερο να υπάρξει κάποια συμφωνία. Δεν είπα ότι η συμφωνία αυτή θα είναι «καλή» (με οποιοδήποτε πολιτικό ή οικονομοτεχνικό κριτήριο), ή ότι θα λύσει μια για πάντα το πρόβλημα της ελληνικής εξαίρεσης. Εξ ορισμού εξάλλου η λογική του τρίτου μνημονίου (το οποίο μπήκε στο τραπέζι πρώτα από την ευρωπαϊκή πλευρά, θυμίζω) προϋποθέτει την παράταση της εκκρεμότητας.



Μα τόσο άσχημα τα είπα; Νόμισα ότι έγραψα το αντίθετο.:) Ας το πω λιγότερο περί διαγραμμάτου.

Πιστεύω (από την προεκλογική περίοδο, μάλιστα) ότι υπάρχει συνειδητή επιδίωξη ρήξης, που θα γίνει μάλιστα από όσο το δυνατόν χειρότερες συνθήκες για την ελληνική κοινωνία ώστε να ενισχυθεί διαπραγματευτικά η ελληνική πλευρά από μια γενικότερη διεθνή κατακραυγή. Η στρατηγική αυτή θα είναι δύσκολο να οδηγήσει σε συμφωνία, καθώς η διαρκής επιδείνωση των μεγεθών της οικονομίας θα αναγκάζει τους πιστωτές να ζητούν ακόμη πιο σκληρά μέτρα προκειμένου να τηρηθούν οι προδιαγραφές του «βιώσιμου» χρέους κλπ. Η κυβέρνηση, εφόσον μπορεί να συγκεντρώνει πόρους για τη μισθοδοσία ΔΥ-συνταξιούχων και τις άμεσες ανάγκες, δεν θα έχει λόγο να βιαστεί, αφού θα ενισχύεται το φιλολαϊκό της προφίλ («εμείς δεν κόβουμε τα λεφτά του κόσμου») και η συνολική πολιτική της θέση (καθώς η φιλευρωπαϊκή αντιπολίτευση δεν θα μπορεί σε κανένα σημείο, ιδιαίτερα καθώς θα αυξάνονται τα αιτούμενα των δανειστών, να πει «υπογράψτε επιτέλους, καταστρεφόμαστε»).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2015)

@SBE:

Προφανώς δεν μπορείς να παρακολουθείς τα δελτία ειδήσεων που μας βομβαρδίζουν στην Ελλάδα, αλλά την ώρα που έφευγε εσπευσμένα (?) η αποστολή των υπουργών για Βρυξέλλες, ο Βαρουφάκης έκλεισε επειγόντως ραντεβού με τον Σόιμπλε (ρεπορτάζ εδώ) προκειμένου να συμφωνήσουν ότι διαφωνούν και να στείλει ο ΥπΟικ μας μηνύματα όπως αυτό (που παραπέμπει στο «ελληνικό στιλ διαπραγμάτευσης» που περιέγραψα πιο πάνω):

[...] Οι ίδιες πηγές [του ΥπΟικ μας] ανέφεραν ότι ο Γ.Βαρουφάκης τόνισε στον ομόλογό του ότι «δεν ήρθα εδώ για να διαπραγματευθώ μία λύση που θέλετε εσείς. Δεν θα διαπραγματευθώ τις δικές σας θέσεις». 

Επίσης, ο Γ.Βαρουφάκης φέρεται να είπε στον κ. Σόιμπλε ότι «ήρθε η ώρα να αναλάβουν οι πολιτικές ηγεσίες τις ευθύνες τους» για να συμπληρώσει ότι «οι ηγεσίες της Ευρωζώνης πρέπει να δώσουν λύση στο πρόβλημα της Ελλάδας».


Και τώρα ξαναδιάβασε αυτά που έγραψα. Εξήγησέ μου επίσης γιατί παραμένει π.χ. ο Βαρουφάκης ΥπΟικ χωρίς να συμμετέχει στις διαπραγματεύσεις των Βρυξελλών. Και σε παρακαλώ, όχι με εκτιμήσεις του στιλ «είναι άσχετοι», «έχουν το ακαταλόγιστο» κλπ. Δεν θεωρώ ότι η ηγεσία της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης αποτελείται από τυχάρπαστους ανθρώπους. Βρέθηκαν εκεί με συστηματικό σχέδιο και πολλή δουλειά. Δεν έχασαν τις ικανότητές τους ξαφνικά, όσο και αν κάποιες πρακτικές τους με ενοχλούν αφόρητα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...]ίσως θεωρούσαν αρχικά ότι ως ασθενέστεροι χάνουμε χρόνο καθώς εξασθενούμε οικονομικά· εκτιμώ ότι η δική μας πλευρά θεωρεί ότι ως ασθενέστεροι κερδίζουμε χρόνο επειδή σε λίγο θα αρχίσει να παίζει και ο παράγοντας της κοινής γνώμης: «Πού εξωθείτε τους Έλληνες; Στην πείνα, στην καταστροφή και στο χάος;»


Αυτό που λες θυμάμαι ότι το συζητούσα με ένα φίλο, που παρεμπ. είναι και μέλος του κυβερνητικού κόμματος. Μου έλεγε λοιπόν ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να εξωθηθούν τα πράγματα στα άκρα, γιατί αν πάει κάτι στραβά, π.χ. πτωχεύσουμε, βγούμε από το ευρώ κτλ, «όταν δουν οι έξω ότι η Ελλάδα έχει πτωχεύσει και ζει συνθήκες ακραίας ένδειας θα σπεύσουν να βοηθήσουν και να δώσουν χρήματα».



SBE said:


> ΥΓ περί εφορίας: είχαν πει ότι φέτος θα κάναμε φοορολογική δήλωση το Φεβρουάριο και ότι ήταν έτοιμοι γι'αυτό. Αν το κράτος ήθελε πραγματικά να μαζέψει τα λεφτά μας, θα έπρεπε να το εχει κάνει εδώ και τρεις μήνες. Με το περσινό σύστημα. Κι οι άλλαγές απο του χρόνου. Όπως γίνεται σε όλα τα φυσιολογικά μέρη (δε λεώ καν τα πολιτισμένα).


Ο λογιστής μου μου είπε να μην ακούω αυτά που λένε ότι το σύστημα είναι έτοιμο να δεχτεί δηλώσεις και τέτοια· δε λειτουργεί απολύτως τίποτα και κατά τη γνώμη του σίγουρα θα δώσουν παράταση (αυτό φυσικά δεν είναι κάτι καινοφανές, κάθε χρόνο τα ίδια).


----------



## SBE (Jun 8, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και τώρα ξαναδιάβασε αυτά που έγραψα. Εξήγησέ μου επίσης γιατί παραμένει π.χ. ο Βαρουφάκης ΥπΟικ χωρίς να συμμετέχει στις διαπραγματεύσεις των Βρυξελλών. Και σε παρακαλώ, όχι με εκτιμήσεις του στιλ «είναι άσχετοι», «έχουν το ακαταλόγιστο» κλπ. Δεν θεωρώ ότι η ηγεσία της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης αποτελείται από τυχάρπαστους ανθρώπους. Βρέθηκαν εκεί με συστηματικό σχέδιο και πολλή δουλειά. Δεν έχασαν τις ικανότητές τους ξαφνικά, όσο και αν κάποιες πρακτικές τους με ενοχλούν αφόρητα.



α. Βαρουφάκης: μακάρι να'ξερα γιατί παραμένει. Πάντως η εντύπωση που έχω από αυτόν είναι ότι στην Αυστραλία έκανε πολλή παρέα με Έλληνες, γιατί κάνει δηλώσεις σα να είμαστε στη δεκαετία του '60 κι όχι ΣΕΚ.
β. μα εννοείται ότι κανένας δεν έχασε τις ικανότητές του. Άλλο το τί λένε οι πολιτικοί ο ένας για τον άλλον για να κάνουν αντιπολίτευση κι άλλο η πραγματικότητα. Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι η Ελλάδα έχει μια πολιτική ελίτ που υπάρχει σε όλα τα κόμματα και που έχουν όλοι τις ίδιες σπουδές, στα ίδια πανεπιστήμια, την ίδια προϋπηρεσία και την ίδια πείρα. Οι διαφορές στις απόψεις τους είναι οι αναμενόμενες διαφορές από τον ένα στον άλλο. Τίποτα παραπάνω. Κι όποιος έχει αντίρρηση, ας κοιτάει τα βιογραφικά τους. Θα δει αυτό ακριβώς- άσχετα από το τί επιλέγουν κατά καιρούς να τονίσουν. 
γ. εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω, αλλά αυτό είναι δικό μου ζήτημα, χρειάζεται να πάρω μερικές οικονομικές αποφάσεις τους ερχόμενους μήνες και δεν μου αρέσει η αβεβαιότητα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 8, 2015)

> Ο λογιστής μου μου είπε να μην ακούω αυτά που λένε ότι το σύστημα είναι έτοιμο να δεχτεί δηλώσεις και τέτοια· δε λειτουργεί απολύτως τίποτα και κατά τη γνώμη του σίγουρα θα δώσουν παράταση (αυτό φυσικά δεν είναι κάτι καινοφανές, κάθε χρόνο τα ίδια).



Εκτός αν ο λογιστής σου έχει απευθείας πρόσβαση στο ΥπΟικ και το έχει δει με τα μάτια του, να θυμίσω ότι υποτίθεται μεγάλο επίτευγμα της τελευταίας πενταετίας ήταν το ότι έγινε επιτέλους η πλήρης μηχανοργάνωση της Εφορίας και γιάυτό πλέον κάνουμε δηλώσεις ονλάιν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό που λες θυμάμαι ότι το συζητούσα με ένα φίλο, που παρεμπ. είναι και μέλος του κυβερνητικού κόμματος. Μου έλεγε λοιπόν ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να εξωθηθούν τα πράγματα στα άκρα, γιατί αν πάει κάτι στραβά, π.χ. πτωχεύσουμε, βγούμε από το ευρώ κτλ, «όταν δουν οι έξω ότι η Ελλάδα έχει πτωχεύσει και ζει συνθήκες ακραίας ένδειας θα σπεύσουν να βοηθήσουν και να δώσουν χρήματα».


Όλα τα σοβαρά σενάρια εξόδου της Ελλάδας από το ευρώ που έχω διαβάσει σε γερμανικά ΜΜΕ προβλέπουν και έκτακτη ανθρωπιστική βοήθεια πολλών δις.



Palavra said:


> Ο λογιστής μου μου είπε να μην ακούω αυτά που λένε ότι το σύστημα είναι έτοιμο να δεχτεί δηλώσεις και τέτοια· δε λειτουργεί απολύτως τίποτα και κατά τη γνώμη του σίγουρα θα δώσουν παράταση (αυτό φυσικά δεν είναι κάτι καινοφανές, κάθε χρόνο τα ίδια).


Αντίστοιχα μου μετέφερε και ο δικός μου. Και επειδή είδα και την απάντηση της SBE, μέχρι πριν από λίγες μέρες πέρασαν διορθωτικές τροπολογίες από τη Βουλή που στη συνέχεια πρέπει να προγραμματιστούν κλπ. Ένα πρόβλημα που ανέκυψε, π.χ. είναι ότι το σύστημα, με βάση τον νόμο, θεωρεί εισοδηματία ακόμη και τον απολύτως άπορο που έχει λίγα λεπτά του ευρώ τόκους σε κάποιον ξεχασμένο λογαριασμό και τον φορολογεί ως ΕΕ με ελάχιστο εισόδημα 12.000 τεκμαρτό, φόρο 26% και προκαταβολή φόρου άλλο ένα 50% του τεκμαρτού φόρου, κάπου 4.800 ευρώ. Το bug είναι προφανές, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν και πώς λύθηκε.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2015)

SBE said:


> Εκτός αν ο λογιστής σου έχει απευθείας πρόσβαση στο ΥπΟικ και το έχει δει με τα μάτια του, να θυμήσω ότι υποτίθεται μεγάλο επίτευγμα της τελευταίας πενταετίας ήταν το ότι έγινε επιτέλους η πλήρης μηχανοργάνωση της Εφορίας και γιάυτό πλέον κάνουμε δηλώσεις ονλάιν.


Για τις ονλάιν μιλάμε πάντα. Όπως έγραψα, υποτίθεται ότι το σύστημα έχει ανοίξει αλλά ακόμα δε λειτουργεί τίποτα.


@ντοκ: Το πιο σχιζοφρενικό στη συζήτηση που έκανα με το συγκεκριμένο φίλο ήταν ότι δεν τον ενοχλεί να υπάρξει παντελής καταστροφή και να περιμένει στο συσσίτιο για να πάρει φαγητό να φάει. Όπως μου είπε, το προτιμάει (εξάλλου «θα σπεύσουν να μας βοηθήσουν γιατί θα είναι όνειδος για την Ευρώπη να συμβεί αυτό στην Ελλάδα») από το να υπάρξει ένα συγκροτημένο σχέδιο εξόδου από την κρίση στα πλαίσια ενός ΣΕΚ.

Το πιο αστείο ήταν ότι μου περιέγραφε (προ εκλογών) τι επιτυχημένη που θα ήταν στη διαπραγμάτευση η νυν ΠτΒ με αυτό το βλέμμα που θα τους τρέλαινε όλους. Εκδικητικά, δηλαδή, να κι εμείς αφού δε μας δίνετε ό,τι θέλουμε.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 8, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα τόσο άσχημα τα είπα; Νόμισα ότι έγραψα το αντίθετο.:) Ας το πω λιγότερο περί διαγραμμάτου.



Μπορεί να φταίει απλώς η κακή μου συνήθεια (υπαγορευμένη από τους ρυθμούς μου τον τελευταίο καιρό) να διαβάζω διαγωνίως και να γράφω με αυτόματη γραφή (με αποτέλεσμα να μου ξεφεύγουν λεκτικά λάθη που με τσαντίζουν πολύ). 

Το σενάριό σου προϋποθέτει δύο εκτιμήσεις που εγώ δεν συμμερίζομαι. Η πρώτη είναι ότι _θέλει _τη ρήξη. Εξήγησα ήδη γιατί τα δεδομένα (τα απτά δεδομένα, όχι οι υποθετικές ερμηνείες) δεν μου φαίνεται ότι ευνοούν την εκτίμηση αυτή. Η δεύτερη, η οποία μου φαίνεται ακόμη λιγότερο ρεαλιστική, είναι ότι η παρούσα κυβέρνηση _είναι διατεθειμένη να διαχειριστεί_ μια ρήξη, με ό,τι αυτή συνεπάγεται σε επίπεδο πρακτικής πολιτικής. Ο λόγος που μου φαίνεται ακόμη λιγότερο ρεαλιστική από την πρώτη είναι ότι δεν έχω σε μεγάλη υπόληψη τους Έλληνες πολιτικούς. Να το θέσω πιο απλά: το σενάριο ο Τσίπρας Τσε Γκεβάρα δεν με πείθει.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ένα πρόβλημα που ανέκυψε, π.χ. είναι ότι το σύστημα, με βάση τον νόμο, θεωρεί εισοδηματία ακόμη και τον απολύτως άπορο που έχει λίγα λεπτά του ευρώ τόκους σε κάποιον ξεχασμένο λογαριασμό και τον φορολογεί ως ΕΕ με ελάχιστο εισόδημα 12.000 τεκμαρτό, φόρο 26% και προκαταβολή φόρου άλλο ένα 50% του τεκμαρτού φόρου, κάπου 4.800 ευρώ. Το bug είναι προφανές, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν και πώς λύθηκε.


Θα πρέπει να λύθηκε επειδή δοκίμασα να κάνω τη δήλωση δικού μου ανθρώπου με μηδέν εισόδημα και 0,15 ευρώ έσοδα από τόκους σε κοινό λογαριασμό. Μου έβγαλε "μηδενική". Δεν ξέρω τι θα συνέβαινε όμως αν είχε και κάποιο τεκμήριο, π.χ. ένα αυτοκίνητο ή ένα σπίτι. Δεν είχε από αυτά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2015)

Σε επίρρωση αυτών που έγραψα περί διαφορετικής οπτικής γωνίας:

Στο Briefing του Action24, μεταφέρεται (πριν από λίγο) από «εξαιρετική πηγή, πολύ κοντά στον Τσίπρα» σχετικά με την παρεξήγηση για τη μη πληρωμή της δόσης του ΔΝΤ:

Όταν ρώτησε ο Γιουνκέρ τον Τσίπρα τι θα κάνει με την πληρωμή της δόσης του ΔΝΤ, ο Τσίπρας απάντησε «I will do what I must», το οποίο (και από εδώ και πέρα είναι δική μου ερμηνεία) ο Γιουνκέρ θεώρησε προφανώς ως «θα εκπληρώσω τη δέσμευσή μας ως χώρα» ενώ ο Τσίπρας προφανώς εννοούσε ως «θα κάνω αυτό που μου υπαγορεύει το καθήκον μου«.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Και επειδή λόγω της ανικανότητας της κυρίας που δήλωσε ότι δεν ξέρει να κάνει μόνη της τη φορολογική της δήλωση, έφτασε Ιούνιος και δεν έχουν ακόμα παραλάβει τις φορολογικές μας δηλώσεις, σιγά μην κάνουμε και φορολογική δήλωση σ' ένα κράτος (κυβέρνηση) που φέρεται έτσι. Όχι μόνο δεν θα εισπράξουν φόρους, ούτε δηλώσεις φόρων δεν θα εισπράξουν.


Ορίστε κι ένα πρόσφατο παράδειγμα:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 10, 2015)

Μπορεί κάποιος από τους γνωρίζοντες καλύτερα τα οικολογικά να μας ενημερώσει τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει με τη φωτιά στον Ασπρόπυργο; Άκουσα έναν εκπρόσωπο οικολογικών εκδηλώσεων να λέει στο ραδιόφωνο ότι τα πλαστικά, χαρτιά κ.λπ. είναι σε δεμάτια και καίνε τώρα στο εσωτερικό, σαν κάρβουνα, και δεν σβήνουν με νερό ή αφρό. Επομένως, η καλύτερη λύση θα ήταν να σκεπαστεί ο τόπος με χώμα (κόστος 20.000 ευρώ). Υπάρχουν εκτιμήσεις αν είναι σωστή αυτή η μέθοδος και αν ναι, γιατί καθυστερεί αυτή η απόφαση; Υπάρχουν μετρήσεις επιβάρυνσης της ατμόσφαιρας και της επιβάρυνσης του πληθυσμού όλου του λεκανοπεδίου; Εκεί που μετράνε το νέφος, δεν βλέπουν αλλαγές αυτές τις ημέρες; Μήπως θα μπορούσαν να βοηθήσουν κάποιοι ειδικοί με σχετική πείρα από οικολογικές καταστροφές, π.χ. από τις Σκουριές;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 10, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Υπάρχουν εκτιμήσεις αν είναι σωστή αυτή η μέθοδος και αν ναι, γιατί καθυστερεί αυτή η απόφαση;


Από ό,τι ακούω στο ραδιόφωνο εδώ και δυο μέρες, αυτή είναι η πλέον ενδεδειγμένη μέθοδος αλλά τη σχετική τεχνολογία κατέχει μόνο ένας ιδιώτης, ο οποίος δεν έχει πληρωθεί από την τελευταία αντίστοιχη δουλειά που έκανε (αν θυμάμαι καλά από την προηγούμενη Περιφερειακή Διοίκηση Αττικής) ούτε για τις ζημιές που υπέστη ο εξοπλισμός του, και δεν είναι διατεθειμένος να αναλάβει ξανά το κόστος.

Για τα της υγείας ακούω ότι οι διοξίνες που παράγει η καύση είναι εξαιρετικά τοξικές για τον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό και για το περιβάλλον αλλά οδηγίες αντιμετώπισης δόθηκαν από το αρμόδιο υπουργείο μόλις χθες, ενώ αξιόπιστες μετρήσεις εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν έχω δει πουθενά - μπορεί όμως και να μου έχει διαφύγει, οπότε αν ξέρει κανείς πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω. 


Εδώ θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να διερευνηθούν και τυχόν ποινικές ευθύνες των διαχειριζόμενων τα δημόσια οικονομικά, καθώς όπως όλοι ξέρουμε ορισμένοι δημόσιοι φορείς, όπως η Περιφέρεια Αττικής, δεν έχουν πια ταμειακά διαθέσιμα και επομένως δεν είναι σε θέση να πληρώσουν για να σβήσει η φωτιά που καίει εδώ και πέντε μέρες.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 10, 2015)

Εμένα μου κάνει εντύπωση που άκουσα στα δελτία να δίνεται η είδηση ότι η πυροσβεστική λέει πως δεν έχει νόημα η κάλυψη των καιομένων πλαστικών με χώμα (κι εξηγούσε πρόχειρα το γιατί), αλλά δεν βρίσκω τα σχετικά στοιχεία ούτε στα ΔΤ τού ΠΣ αυτού του μήνα (http://www.fireservice.gr/pyr/site/home/LC+Secondary+Menu/Nea+-+Anakinosis.csp), ούτε στη σημερινή ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου: http://www.ypeka.gr/Default.aspx?tabid=785&sni[524]=3763&language=el-GR


----------



## bernardina (Jun 10, 2015)

Από την πλευρά της η Περιφέρεια Αττικής προχωρά άμεσα με αποκλειστικό της γνώμονα την προστασία της δημόσιας υγείας και του περιβάλλοντος στις εξής ενέργειες:

1. Στη μέτρηση των εκλυόμενων σωματιδίων και τοξικών ουσιών, σε συνεργασία με όλους τους αρμόδιους φορείς και τα πανεπιστημιακά ιδρύματα.

2. Στην κατάθεση μηνυτήριας αναφοράς κατά παντός υπευθύνου, φυσικού ή ηθικού αυτουργού, άμεσου ή απλού συνεργού για παράνομες και αυθαίρετες πράξεις από τις οποίες προέκυψε κίνδυνος για τους πολίτες, υποβάθμιση και μόλυνση του περιβάλλοντος.

Ήδη η Περιφέρεια Αττικής:

1. Έχει καταβάλει πάνω από 40 χιλιάδες ευρώ για να συνδράμει την Πυροσβεστική με υδροφόρες και ειδικά μηχανήματα

2. Έχει ζητήσει τις απόψεις ειδικών επιστημόνων, γιατρών και περιβαλλοντολόγων, για τις επιπτώσεις στην ανθρώπινη υγεία και για περαιτέρω ενέργειες.

«Γιατί η προστασία της δημόσιας υγείας και του περιβάλλοντος οφείλει να είναι άμεση και αδιαπραγμάτευτη προτεραιότητα όλων: της κεντρικής διοίκησης, της Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης, της επιστημονικής κοινότητας, όλων μας. Τούτες τις ώρες απαιτούνται από όλους, αρμόδιους και μη: ψυχραιμία, σοβαρότητα, υπεύθυνες παρεμβάσεις», τονίζει η περιφέρεια Αττικής..

Το θέμα θα συζητηθεί ως έκτακτο στο Περιφερειακό Συμβούλιο της Πέμπτης, 11 Ιουνίου.


Μηνυτήρια αναφορά της Περιφέρειας Αττικής για την πυρκαγιά στον Ασπρόπυργο

Οι κρίσεις δικές σας. Είμαι βέβαιη πως δεν θέλετε να ακούσετε την άποψή μου --ειδικά μετά από τόσο καιρό που έχω να συμμετάσχω σε συζητήσεις του φόρουμ.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 10, 2015)

Η Περιφέρεια Αττικής δίνει τις πρώτες μετρήσεις της ατμοσφαιρικής ρύπανσης από την πυρκαγιά που ξέσπασε σε εργοστάσιο πλαστικών στον Ασπρόπυργο.

Πηγή: Η Δούρου λέει ότι δεν εμπνέει ανησυχία η ατμοσφαιρική ρύπανση από τη φωτιά στον Ασπρόπυργο | iefimerida.gr http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/21125...iriki-rypansi-apo-ti-fotia-ston#ixzz3cgK2Q01n


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2015)

Υποθέτω ότι στη γενναιόδωρη Ελλάδα δεν ισχύει ό,τι αλλού, όπου αν υπάρχει υπεύθυνος για την πυρκαγιά (έστω και εξ αμελείας), η πυροσβεστική κάνει ό,τι οφείλει- και προσλαμβάνει ιδιώτες αν χρειαστεί- και μετά ο λογαριασμός πάει στον υπεύθυνο; Και ενίοτε στην ασφαλιστική που τον ασφαλίζει;


----------



## Costas (Jun 11, 2015)

Λαφαζάνης: "Όπως σας είπα, η τιμωρία θα είναι παραδειγματική. Δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση οι υπεύθυνοι της πυρκαγιάς να μην αποκαλυφθούν και να έχουν τις ανάλογες συνέπειες."

Δεν μου αρέσει αυτό το ύφος. Ποιος είναι αυτός και μιλάει για παραδειγματική τιμωρία; Μόνο δικαστήριο μπορεί να επιβάλει τιμωρίες, όσο δε για το "παραδειγματική", αποπνέει πολιτική σκοπιμότητα για να αποδείξουμε κάτι στο πόπολο. Το ίδιο ύφος βέβαια έχουν όλοι, από τον Παπαντρέα παλιά στην υπόθεση Καλτεζά (και είδαμε την κατάληξη) ως το γυμνασιάρχη των παιδικών μας χρόνων. Φτάνει πια με τις παραδειγματικές τιμωρίες που υπόσχονται οι πολιτικάντηδες, για να προσθέσουν μπόι στα τακούνια τους! Σιγά μην επιβάλουν και 1000 βουρδουλιές ή μην ανασκολοπίσουν προς παραδειγματισμόν... Προτιμάω εδώ τη γνωστή ξύλινη αλλά ορθή διατύπωση ότι "θα οδηγηθούν στη δικαιοσύνη", κύριε πρώτη-φορά-πολιτικό-αφεντικό Λαφαζάνη. Ίδιο ύφος, ίδια ουσία...


----------



## Marinos (Jun 11, 2015)

Να πω μια κακία; Ο τίτλος του νήματος είναι "Ελλάδα 2015" ή, ξέρω γω, "Τα χάλια του Σύριζα 2015"; Γιατί είδα πολλή βεβαιότητα για το πώς η σύμπραξη με τους ΑΝΕΛ θα μπλοκάρει νομοσχέδια για σύμφωνα συμβίωσης ή ιθαγένεια, αλλά χμ, καμία επικαιροποίηση της βεβαιότητας.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2015)

Εγώ πάντως το παρακολουθώ, αλλά θέλω να δω πώς θα ψηφιστούν πρώτα.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 11, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Να πω μια κακία; Ο τίτλος του νήματος είναι "Ελλάδα 2015" ή, ξέρω γω, "Τα χάλια του Σύριζα 2015"; Γιατί είδα πολλή βεβαιότητα για το πώς η σύμπραξη με τους ΑΝΕΛ θα μπλοκάρει νομοσχέδια για σύμφωνα συμβίωσης ή ιθαγένεια, αλλά χμ, καμία επικαιροποίηση της βεβαιότητας.



Όπως και η Παλάβρα, παρακολουθώ και τα δύο θέματα με πολύ μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον, γιατί πρόκειται για τα μοναδικά θέματα που διατηρώ έστω και μικρή ελπίδα ότι η κυβέρνηση μπορεί πραγματικά να φέρει κάτι θετικό. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω γράψει κάτι, επειδή μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει ψηφιστεί τίποτα. Αφού όμως πετάς την αιχμή σου, ας τσιμπήσω.

α. Για την ιθαγένεια, απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, το νομοσχέδιο που προωθεί η κυβέρνηση είναι μια λάιτ εκδοχή του νόμου Ραγκούση. Προσωπικά θα το ήθελα πιο τολμηρό. Δεν καταλαβαίνω, για παράδειγμα, γιατί ένα παιδί που γεννιέται στην Ελλάδα να μην παίρνει αυτοδίκαια την ελληνική υπηκοότητα (όπως συμβαίνει π.χ. στις ΗΠΑ), αλλά να πρέπει τουλάχιστον ένας γονέας να έχει νόμιμα χαρτιά. Από μια αριστερή κυβέρνηση, η οποία μάλιστα κυβερνά χωρίς αντιπολίτευση, θα περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο.

β. Μαθαίνω ότι πρόκειται να επεκταθεί το σύμφωνο συμβίωσης ώστε να συμπεριλάβει τα ομόφυλα ζευγάρια. Πολύ σωστό και μπράβο. Αλλά και εδώ υπάρχουν περιορισμοί, όπως π.χ. στο δικαίωμα υιοθεσίας τέκνων. Και πάλι, θα ήθελα την κυβέρνηση πιο τολμηρή. Πιστεύω ότι θα όφειλε να αναγνωρίσει στα ομόφυλα ζευγάρια όχι μόνο το δικαίωμα στην υιοθεσία αλλά και το δικαίωμα στον γάμο.

Παρά τις ενστάσεις μου, ωστόσο, εφόσον αυτές οι ρυθμίσεις αίρουν, έστω και εν μέρει, κάποιες υπάρχουσες αδικίες, τις κρίνω θετικά. Αν ήμουν βουλευτής, θα τις ψήφιζα. 

Θα ήθελα επίσης η κυβέρνηση της αριστεράς να έφερνε στη βουλή, αν όχι τον χωρισμό κράτους-εκκλησίας, τουλάχιστον την κατάργηση κάποιων αναχρονιστικών ρυθμίσεων όπως ο νόμος περί εξύβρισης θρησκευμάτων. Σε κάποια θερινά όνειρά μου έχω επίσης δει την κατάργηση των μαθητικών παρελάσεων και του σχολικού εκκλησιασμού, καθώς και την μετατροπή του μαθήματος των θρησκευτικών από μάθημα θρησκευτικής κατήχησης, που είναι σήμερα, σε μάθημα θρησκειολογίας (για τη διδασκαλία του οποίου, στο γυμνάσιο, να *μην* διατίθεται το τριπλάσιο των διδακτικών ωρών που διατίθενται στη χημεία, όπως συμβαίνει σήμερα). Τέλος, θα ήθελα η κυβέρνηση να έφερνε στη βουλή την αντικατάσταση του υπάρχοντος εκλογικού νόμου από έναν πιο αναλογικό.

Δεν τρέφω ιδιαίτερες ελπίδες ότι θα συμβεί έστω και ένα από τα παραπάνω (με εξαίρεση ίσως τον εκλογικό νόμο, αλλά και αυτό μόνο αν αρχίσουν οι δημοσκοπήσεις να βγάζουν τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεύτερο). Μακάρι να διαψευσθώ. Θα σπεύσω αμέσως να αναγνωρίσω το σφάλμα μου.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Θα σπεύσω αμέσως να αναγνωρίσω το σφάλμα μου.


Έχω ξαναγράψει κάτι αντίστοιχο :) 

Ήθελα να προσθέσω επίσης κάτι στο παραπάνω, δηλαδή στό ό,τι με ενδιαφέρει το *πώς* θα ψηφιστούν τα νομοσχέδια. Αν περάσουν χωρίς τη στήριξη της συμπολίτευσης αλλά με τη στήριξη του Ποταμιού και του ΠΑΣΟΚ, αίρεται αυτομάτως το επιχείρημα περί δήθεν διαφορετικής φιλοσοφίας που ανάγκασε το ΣΥΡΙΖΑ να κυβερνήσει με την ακροδεξιά. Αντί να συμπολιτεύεται με την ακροδεξιά (και να πληρώνουμε αεροπλάνα και ξενοδοχεία στον Καμμένο) και να χρησιμοποιεί για δεκανίκι στα κοινωνικά ζητήματα το χώρο του κέντρου (όρος που χρησιμοποιώ για λόγους συντομίας) θα μπορούσε να είχε κάνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο: να συμπολιτευτεί με το χώρο του κέντρου και να χρησιμοποιεί την ακροδεξιά για να περνάει τα «αντιμνημονιακά», ούτως ειπείν, οικονομικά μέτρα - που όμως κι αυτό είναι κάτι που παραμένει να φανεί, καθώς από αυτό το μέτωπο ουδέν νεότερον προς το παρόν. Θα μπορούσε έτσι ίσως ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ να φανεί και λίγο πιο τολμηρός στα θέματα των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων.

Αν, παρ' ελπίδα, ψηφίσει και η Καμμένη συμπολίτευση τα νομοσχέδια αυτά, έστω και κουτσά, όπως κατατέθηκαν, θα τους χειροκροτήσω με χέρια και με πόδια (), ιδίως αφού θα έχουν ξεπεράσει και τα δικά τους ομοφοβικά και ξενοφοβικά κολλήματα.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 11, 2015)

Palavra said:


> θα μπορούσε να είχε κάνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο: να συμπολιτευτεί με το χώρο του κέντρου και να χρησιμοποιεί την ακροδεξιά για να περνάει τα «αντιμνημονιακά», ούτως ειπείν, οικονομικά μέτρα


Μπορεί κανείς να θεωρεί αποτυχημένη την ως τώρα διαπραγμάτευση, ιδίως αν διαφωνεί με την προοπτική ή έστω την απειλή της ρήξης με την Ε.Ε., αλλά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ούτε καν αυτό το επίπεδο ρήξης αν η κυβερνητική πλειοψηφία βασιζόταν στο «κέντρο». Θα έπρεπε να είναι φανατικός οπαδός της λογικής There Is No Alternative ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για να το κάνει αυτό -- και τουλάχιστον στα χαρτιά δεν είναι.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2015)

Κοίτα, εγώ το λέω περισσότερο γιατί με την έννοια της ρήξης δε συμφωνώ, ιδίως όταν απειλείς τον άλλον ότι θα πέσεις από το γκρεμό και θα τον πάρεις μαζί σου για να μάθει. Επίσης, η «ρήξη» αυτή προς το παρόν το μόνο αποτέλεσμα που είχε ήταν να φυτοζωούμε όλοι, με σαφή προτεραιότητα να πληρώνεται το δημόσιο και οι συνταξιούχοι και για τους υπόλοιπους βλέπουμε. Ούτε καν λεφτά για να σβήσει η φωτιά που έχει ξεσπάσει στον Ασπρόπυργο δεν έχουμε, δηλαδή, και εμείς εδώ στην Αττική πληρώνουμε τη ρήξη με την υγεία μας. 


Και κάπου εκεί ξαναγυρνάμε στη συζήτηση πως καμία μετά ΚΚΒ κυβέρνηση δεν είχε σαφή πρόταση για το πώς θα αρχίσουμε να ζούμε χωρίς δανεικά. Να τρώμε, βρε αδερφέ, ελληνικά λεμόνια, όχι Αργεντινής. Να μη δουλεύουμε τους τουρίστες για να ξανάρχονται. Τέτοια.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 11, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Να πω μια κακία; Ο τίτλος του νήματος είναι "Ελλάδα 2015" ή, ξέρω γω, "Τα χάλια του Σύριζα 2015"; Γιατί είδα πολλή βεβαιότητα για το πώς η σύμπραξη με τους ΑΝΕΛ θα μπλοκάρει νομοσχέδια για σύμφωνα συμβίωσης ή ιθαγένεια, αλλά χμ, καμία επικαιροποίηση της βεβαιότητας.



Πέντε μήνες κυβέρνηση, δύο ΠΝΠ (που τις έβριζες ως αθέμιτο τρόπο διακυβέρνησης από το πρωί ως το βράδυ όταν ήσουν αντιπολίτευση) και δύο σχέδια νόμου (παναπεί ΔΕΝ έχουν ψηφιστεί ακόμα) δεν το λες και σπουδαίο σκορ, ναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2015)

Εγώ δεν κατανοώ πώς μπορεί να αποσυνδεθεί το «Ελλάδα 2015» από το «τα πεπραγμένα του Σύριζα 2015». :)


----------



## Marinos (Jun 11, 2015)

Όπως θα έχετε προσέξει δεν θέλω να μπω στην κυρίως κουβέντα, για πολλούς λόγους που δεν είναι, ας πούμε, με κανένα τρόπο προσωπικοί -- εννοώ την οικονομική κουβέντα, για την οποία απαιτείται πολύς χρόνος κλπ. μια και οι διαφορές μας αρχίζουν σε πράγματα που ο καθένας θεωρεί αυτονόητα, θέλω να πω υπάρχουν τα προσωπικά αυτονόητα του καθενός που δεν συμπίπτουν με του άλλου και άντε βγάλε άκρη (κατά τα άλλα, στα θετικά εγώ βάζω και την κατάργηση των φυλακών τύπου Γ, και το νομοσχέδιο Μπαλτά, δεν θα συμφωνήσουμε αλλά δεν πειράζει). Αλλά μάλλον χρειάζεται να εξηγήσω το σχόλιό μου: «τα πεπραγμένα του Σύριζα 2015», ας είναι, αλλά βλέπω μια επιμονή όσων γράφουν εδώ στα «κακά πεπραγμένα του Σύριζα 2015». Γιαυτό Πάντως εξεπλάγην (ή, τέλος πάντων, δεν εξεπλάγην) που δεν είδα καν αναφορά στα δύο τελευταία σχέδια νόμου.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 11, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Γιαυτό εξεπλάγην (ή, τέλος πάντων, δεν εξεπλάγην) που δεν είδα καν αναφορά στα δύο τελευταία σχέδια νόμου.



Χρειάζονται πραγματικά τέτοιες μπηχτές; Νομίζω ότι αδικούν πολλούς εδώ μέσα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2015)

Δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω για τους άλλους, θα επιστήσω όμως ξανά την προσοχή σε αυτό:


Palavra said:


> Ναι, ο πολιτικός όρκος είναι πολύ σημαντικό βήμα, κι εγώ χάρηκα που το είδα. Πολύ θετικό θα είναι και αυτό, αν γίνει:
> Ιθαγένεια στη δεύτερη γενιά μεταναστών της Ελλάδας



Κατά τα λοιπά, περιμένω και θα δω. Προσωπικά όμως δε νιώθω κάποια ηθική υποχρέωση να γράφω οπωσδήποτε και καλά πράγματα, διότι ιδίως πριν τις εκλογές η πολιτική μου διαφωνία -η διαφωνία, προσέξτε, όχι η στήριξη στην εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση- αντιμετωπιζόταν (όχι στη Λεξιλογία, ευτυχώς) με αντεπιχειρήματα του τύπου «εσείς οι βολεμένοι/γερμανοτσολιάδες/ξενόδουλοι που υποστηρίζετε τη χούντα που προκαλεί αυτοκτονίες». Τώρα λοιπόν που η κυβέρνηση κάνει αυτά ακριβώς που κατηγορούσε πριν (βλέπε ΠΝΠ) και που στα οικονομικά σημειώνει τη μία αποτυχία μετά την άλλη, ούτε για χούντα ακούω ούτε για καταστροφή του περιβάλλοντος ούτε για αυτοκτονίες, ούτε καν για λιποθυμίες από την πείνα. Εγώ ωστόσο παραμένω «βολεμένη/γερμανοτσολιάς/ξενόδουλη» κλπ. 

Εκτός από αυτό πάντως, ελπίζω να τα καταφέρει η κυβέρνηση και να μας βγάλει από τις συμπληγάδες στις οποίες βρισκόμαστε. Και φυσικά θα υποστηρίξω κάθε τέτοια κίνηση που θα βελτιώσει το βιοτικό επίπεδο όλων των Ελλήνων. Προς το παρόν όμως, όπως έγραψα, περιμένω τουλάχιστον *να σβήσει η φωτιά στην Αττική και να μην αναπνέει ο δέκα μηνών γιος μου διοξίνες.*


----------



## Marinos (Jun 11, 2015)

Πίστεψέ με, είναι μπηχτές με καλή πρόθεση. Μου έχει συμβεί και μένα το αντίστροφο ενδεχομένως. Δεν έχω θέμα να το διορθώσω, αν προσβάλλεται κανείς.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 11, 2015)

Εγώ δεν προσβλήθηκα πάντως και ελπίζω ειλικρινά να μην έχω προσβάλει κι εσένα άθελά μου.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 11, 2015)

Δεν μ' έχεις ούτε προσβάλλει ούτε προσβάλει. ;)

edit: εντάξει, πιο γρήγορη κι απ' τη σκιά!


----------



## panadeli (Jun 11, 2015)

Για σένα, Μαρίνε, το έως τώρα ισοζύγιο της διακυβέρνησης είναι θετικό ή αρνητικό;


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2015)

Μου θύμισες τη μάνα μου, Μαρίνο. Η οποία ήταν η καλύτερη μαγείρισσα του κόσμου. Κάποιες ελάχιστες φορές τής έλεγα ότι το φαγητό ήθελε λιγότερο αλάτι ή περισσότερο ψήσιμο, και αμέσως αντιδρούσε: «Μα όλο αρνητικά μού λες. Πες και καμιά καλή κουβέντα!» Υπερβολές. Όλοι παινεύαμε συνεχώς το φαγητό της και τις χειροτεχνίες της. Χρυσοχέρα. Αλλά κάθε φορά που αντιδρούσε στις επικρίσεις μου, της έλεγα: «Όταν δεν σου λέω αρνητικά, να χαίρεσαι. Γιατί σημαίνει ότι σκέφτομαι θετικά». 

Δεν καταθέτουμε εδώ όλες τις αρνητικές σκέψεις που κάνουμε για την εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση, ούτε θάβουμε τις θετικές όπως κάνουν οι αντιπολιτεύσεις ή οι αντιπολιτεύομενοι δημοσιογράφοι. Ταυτόχρονα, δεν νιώθουμε ατομική ή συλλογική υποχρέωση να διαμορφώνουμε κάποια ισορροπία. Επομένως, αν θεωρεί κάποιος ότι είναι παράλειψή μας που το νήμα δεν περιέχει μνεία σε κάτι θετικό, ας φροντίσει αυτός να το βάλει. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας απολύτως λόγος να διστάσει.

(ΥΓ. Να μη νομιστεί ότι έκανα κάποιον παραλληλισμό του Σύριζα με τη μάνα μου. Είπα, η μάνα μου ήταν χρυσοχέρα.  )


----------



## Marinos (Jun 11, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Για σένα, Μαρίνε, το έως τώρα ισοζύγιο της διακυβέρνησης είναι θετικό ή αρνητικό;



Να ξέρεις ότι θα σε καταγγείλω ως υπεύθυνο όταν μου ζητήσουν τα ρέστα που τα παραδοτέα μου δεν θα είναι έτοιμα στην ώρα τους :)

Με λίγα λόγια θεωρώ το ισοζύγιο θετικό. Θα ήθελα λιγότερη απειρία (αλλά και πάλι, θα ήθελα άραγε περισσότερη πείρα και τα πρόσωπα που αυτό θα συνεπαγόταν; ), λιγότερο αυτοσχεδιασμό (αυτό πραγματικά είναι παράξενο δεδομένης της προδιαγεγραμμένης πορείας του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ τον τελευταίο χρόνο), αλλά εν πάση περιπτώσει γνώμη μου είναι ότι ήταν τέτοια η καταστροφή (με τα δικά μου μέτρα) που έφεραν οι προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις ώστε οποιοδήποτε υπουργείο είναι λογικό να μην ξέρει από πού να αρχίσει, τι να πρωτογκρεμίσει και πού να χτίσει. Έγραψα παραπάνω δυο-τρία πράγματα που θεωρώ θετικά, αλλά πραγματικά είναι τέτοιου μεγέθους η συζήτηση με όποιον διαφωνεί που δεν μπορώ να την κάνω τώρα: με ρώτησες όμως και απαντάω :) 

Υπάρχουν πολύ περισσότερα πράγματα που θεωρώ, ας πούμε, όχι αρκετά: την αποκατάσταση πολιτισμένων (ξερωγώ) εργασιακών σχέσεων στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, για παράδειγμα. Δεν θέλω να γίνουμε Βουλγαρία ούτε βλέπω το καλό που είδε η Βουλγαρία από την καταβαράθρωση των μισθών, για παράδειγμα. Μ' άρεσαν τα πρώτα βήματα του υπουργείου Εξωτερικών σχετικά με την Ουκρανία και τη Ρωσία, για παράδειγμα, καθώς θεωρώ υπέρτατα υποκριτική την ευρωπαϊκή στάση, αλλά φυσικά θα ήθελα ακόμα πιο... αλλά είπαμε, θα διαφωνήσουμε, απαντώ απλώς στην ερώτηση. Έτσι κι αλλιώς πολιτική είναι λέει η τέχνη του εφικτού, και τα ακραία πράγματα που θα ήθελα προϋποθέτουν να τα θέλει και μεγάλο μέρος του λαού, κάτι που δεν ισχύει (ο λόγος που με ενδιαφέρει πιο πολύ η αντιπολίτευση από την κυβέρνηση). 

Αν πρέπει να πω δυο λόγια για την περίφημη διαπραγμάτευση, θα πω μόνο ότι δεδομένων των παραπάνω (χωρίς πραγματική διάθεση ρήξης από τη λαϊκή βάση, π.χ.) το λάθος έγινε στην αρχή, όταν μια πολιτική διαδικασία (την οποία η άλλη πλευρά ήθελε να κρατήσει τεχνική) ειδώθηκε ως επιστημονική, μ' άλλα λόγια όταν ο Βαρουφάκης νόμισε ότι το Γιούρογκρουπ ήταν συνέδριο. Μην τα πολυλογώ, τα λέει καλύτερα από μένα ο Χατζηιωσήφ εδώ.

Με δυο λόγια: νιώθω σαφώς ότι έχω μια καλύτερη κυβέρνηση από την προηγούμενη. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι αυτή τη στιγμή θα μπορούσα να έχω μια καλύτερη κυβέρνηση (ότι, μ' άλλα λόγια, οι διαθέσεις της πλειοψηφίας του κόσμου επιτρέπουν μια πιο ριζοσπαστική πολιτική στα σημεία που με ενδιαφέρουν). Παράλληλα έχω την αίσθηση ότι σύντομα θα φτάσει στο απόγειό της, οπότε δεν περιμένω (δυστυχώς) να γίνει πολύ καλύτερη. (Στην περίπτωση που κάποιος την αντιπολιτεύεται, ας αντικαταστήσει το "καλύτερη" με "χειρότερη" και θα καθησυχάσει τον εαυτό του). 

Αυτά. Επειδή γράφω στα αγγλικά όλο τον τελευταίο χρόνο, έχω παρατηρήσει ότι όταν γράφω ελληνικά επικρατεί μια ασυναρτησία και μια ασάφεια όχι ιδιαίτερα δημιουργική, συγχωρήστε με!


----------



## panadeli (Jun 11, 2015)

Να με καταγγείλεις! :)
Σε ευχαριστώ που έκανες τον κόπο να απαντήσεις, με κάλυψες σε μεγάλο βαθμό.
Αν κάποια στιγμή βρεις χρόνο, θα με ενδιέφερε να μου πεις δυο-τρεις από τις ριζοσπαστικές αλλαγές που θα ήθελες.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jun 11, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Θα ήθελα επίσης η κυβέρνηση της αριστεράς να έφερνε στη βουλή, αν όχι τον χωρισμό κράτους-εκκλησίας, τουλάχιστον την κατάργηση κάποιων αναχρονιστικών ρυθμίσεων όπως ο νόμος περί εξύβρισης θρησκευμάτων. Σε κάποια θερινά όνειρά μου έχω επίσης δει την κατάργηση των μαθητικών παρελάσεων και του σχολικού εκκλησιασμού, καθώς και την μετατροπή του μαθήματος των θρησκευτικών από μάθημα θρησκευτικής κατήχησης, που είναι σήμερα, σε μάθημα θρησκειολογίας (για τη διδασκαλία του οποίου, στο γυμνάσιο, να *μην* διατίθεται το τριπλάσιο των διδακτικών ωρών που διατίθενται στη χημεία, όπως συμβαίνει σήμερα). Τέλος, θα ήθελα η κυβέρνηση να έφερνε στη βουλή την αντικατάσταση του υπάρχοντος εκλογικού νόμου από έναν πιο αναλογικό.



Και να αλλάξει τον νόμο περί ευθύνης υπουργών.

Και να ανακληθούν οι περιορισμοί στη ΔΙΑΥΓΕΙΑ.

Και να απαγορευτεί διά νόμου η εισαγωγή γενετικά τροποποιημένων τροφίμων.

(Συζήτηση για τα τροποποιημένα εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?16085)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 11, 2015)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Και να ανακληθούν οι περιορισμοί στη ΔΙΑΥΓΕΙΑ.



Ονειρεύομαι την μέρα που θα είναι όλα δημόσια και θα έχουμε δημοκρατία. Γιατί σε καμμιά δημοκρατία δεν νοείται να υπάρχουν μυστικές συνεδριάσεις ανάμεσα σε αιρετά μέλη, μη δημοσιευμένες αποφάσεις, μυστικά τηλεφωνήματα και τηλεδιασκέψεις, εκτός κι αν πρόκειται για ζητήματα υψίστης ασφαλείας. Οπότε σ' αυτήν την *ήπειρο* δεν υπάρχει ακόμα δημοκρατία.


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2015)

Μαρίνε, σεβαστή η άποψή σου αλλά μιλάς σαν παλαιόθεν οπαδός του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και φυσικά ψηφοφόρος του. Οπότε θα δούμε την αντικειμενική σου άποψη σε 25-30 χρόνια, όπως έγινε και με όλους τους οπαδούς του ΠΑΣΟΚ οι οποίοι το στήριξαν μέσα απ' όλες τις τροποποιήσεις του μέχρι το 2010 και τότε ξαφνικά ανακάλυψαν ότι υπήρχαν και στραβά τα 30 χρόνια που είχαν προηγηθεί. Μέχρι το 2010 κανένας τους δεν ήξερε ούτε ένα στραβό. 

Τώρα, επειδή εγώ είμαι έξω, με ενδιαφέρει ένα πράγμα μόνο: τα οικονομικά (γιατί φορολογούμαι στην Ελλάδα και γιατί έχει γίνει το κύριο ζήτημα πια) και οι εξωτερικές σχέσεις κι η εικόνα της χώρας. 
Στο δεύτερο ζήτημα δεν έχω δει μέχρι στιγμής τίποτα. Ούτε προς το καλύτερο, ούτε προς το χειρότερο. Μάλιστα δε νομίζω να θυμάμαι καν το όνομα του Υπ.Εξ. Αυτό που με ανησυχεί γενικότερα είναι η καλλιέργεια αντιευρωπαϊκού κλίματος, κι ας είμαι ευρωσκεπτικίστρια (ευρωφοοβική δεν είμαι, πάντως). Αυτό όμως είναι πρόβλημα γενικότερο που δεν το έφερε η τωρινή κυβέρνηση. Και συμφωνώ με όσους λένε ότι το ότι οι οικονομικές διαπραγματεύσεις γίνονται τόσο ανοιχτά και με τα ΜΜΕ από δίπλα δεν βοηθάει ούτε εμάς, ούτε τους άλλους, ούτε την επίλυση του προβλήματος. Για τα σοβαρά μας ζητήματα, π.χ. ελληνοτουρκικές σχέσεις, μάλλον έχουν βοηθήσει οι γενικότερες καταστάσεις, αλλά θα δούμε. 

Ως προς το ζήτημα της εικόνας της χώρας στο εξωτερικό, αυτό πάντα ήταν πρόβλημα, αλλά το βασικό είναι ότι με την οικονομική κρίση γίναμε πιο συμπαθείς (κι όχι το αντίθετο, κι ας λένε στους Έλληνες τα ΜΜΕ ότι μας εχθρεύονται οι πάντες). Καλό θα ήταν να την καλλιεργήσουμε τη συμπάθεια, και μέχρι στιγμής δεν βλέπω καμιά σχετική προσπάθεια (ούτε καν καμιά φωτογράφιση του Βαρουφάκη με μαγιώ, τώρα που ήρθε το καλοκαίρι, και όχι, δεν ξέρω γιατί οι αλλοδαποί θεωρούν το Βαρουφάκη ωραίο, κι όχι π.χ. τον Τσίπρα που είναι και νεότερος και γενικά πιο εμφανίσιμος). Με απασχολεί το ότι η κυβέρνηση φαίνεται να έχει αντιλήψεις της δεκαετίας του '70 σχετικά με τις σχέσεις προς τα έξω, αλλά δεν είναι ούτε η πρώτη ούτε η τελευταία. 

Τώρα, αν είχα να διαλέξω προτεραιότητες ανάμεσα στο γάμο ομοφυλόφιλων, τη μείωση της ανεργίας, τη βελτίωση της παιδείας και την ιθαγένεια, νομίζω ότι δεν θα με πείραζε να περιμένουν το πρώτο και το τελευταίο, κι ας ξεβολεύει αυτό κάποιους συμπολίτες μας γιατί χωρίς τα άλλα δύο έχουν πρόβλημα όλοι. Από την άλλη, αν ήθελα να δείξω ότι δεν χαζολογάω όσο περιμένω να γίνει κάτι άλλο, θα έτρεχα το πρώτο και το τελευταίο όσο θα δούλευα τα άλλα δύο. Και ναι, μου φαίνεται περίεργο που δεν είχαν έτοιμα νομοσχέδια για τα μικρότερα θέματα ώστε να προχωράει η διαδικασία. Δεν βρέθηκαν κυβέρνηση ξαφνικά και από το πουθενά. Ούτε όλα τα στελέχη είναι τεμπελόσκυλα και ωχαδερφιστές (ελπίζω!).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Να πω μια κακία; Ο τίτλος του νήματος είναι "Ελλάδα 2015" ή, ξέρω γω, "Τα χάλια του Σύριζα 2015"; Γιατί είδα πολλή βεβαιότητα για το πώς η σύμπραξη με τους ΑΝΕΛ θα μπλοκάρει νομοσχέδια για σύμφωνα συμβίωσης ή ιθαγένεια, αλλά χμ, καμία επικαιροποίηση της βεβαιότητας.



Οι ΑΝΕΛ, ο κυβερνητικός εταίρος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, καταψήφισαν τόσο επί της αρχής όσο και ορισμένα άρθρα του νομοσχεδίου για την ιθαγένεια. 

Συγκεκριμένα, καταψήφισαν τα άρθρα 1 (αφορά τις προϋποθέσεις κάτω από τις οποίες δίνεται η ιθαγένεια - οι ΑΝΕΛ διαφωνούν στο να δίνεται όταν ένα παιδί γράφεται στην πρώτη δημοτικού), 7 και 8 (αφορούν εργασιακά δικαιώματα και εργασιακά επιδόματα, με το κόμμα του Πάνου Καμμένου να τονίζει ότι δεν μπορούν να δίνονται όταν δεν υπάρχει επιδοματική πολιτική για τους Ελληνες εργαζομένους), αλλά και το άρθρο 10, που αφορά τη δημιουργία ειδικής οικονομικής ζώνης. 

Οι ΑΝΕΛ είχαν ζητήσει από την αναπληρώτρια υπουργό Μεταναστευτικής Πολιτικής Τασία Χριστοδουλοπούλου να κάνει αλλαγές στα άρθρα αυτά, κάτι που δεν έγινε, και έτσι τώρα δηλώνουν ότι δεν θα μείνουν μόνο στην καταψήφιση στην επιτροπή, αλλά ότι το ίδιο θα πράξουν και όταν το νομοσχέδιο πάει στην Ολομέλεια. 

Και κάπως έτσι, και με τα υπόλοιπα κόμματα να είναι κατά του νομοσχεδίου ή να απέχουν, ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ κατέληξε να περνά το νομοσχέδιο από την επιτροπή με τις ψήφους του ΠΑΣΟΚ (το μόνο άλλο κόμμα που υπερψήφισε). 

Πηγή: Ρήγμα στην κυβέρνηση -Καταψηφίζουν οι ΑΝΕΛ το νομοσχέδιο για την ιθαγένεια | iefimerida.gr http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/21161...l-nomoshedio-gia-tin-ithageneia#ixzz3cqcDj33R


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2015)

SBE said:


> Μαρίνε, σεβαστή η άποψή σου αλλά μιλάς σαν παλαιόθεν οπαδός του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και φυσικά ψηφοφόρος του.



Ο Μαρίνος έχει δηλώσει κατεπανάληψη εδώ ότι _*δεν είναι*_ ψηφοφόρος του Σύριζα, πάντως. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2015)

Που σημαίνει ότι αν το ΠΑΣΟΚ ήθελε να φερθεί μικρόψυχα και να καταψηφίσει μόνο και μόνο για να πάει κόντρα στην κυβέρνηση, δε θα περνούσε το νομοσχέδιο από την επιτροπή; Γιατί αν ναι, τότε συμβαίνει αυτό ακριβώς που εμείς οι γκρινιάρηδες λέγαμε από την αρχή. Να δούμε και την ψήφιση.

Όσο για το ν/σ για τα ομόφυλα ζευγάρια, περιμένω εναγωνίως τις τοποθετήσεις του Πάνου του Καμμένου και του Νίκου του Νικολόπουλου, των ομοφυλοφάγων.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 12, 2015)

Οι γκρινιάρηδες, αν θυμάμαι καλά, λέγατε ότι η κυβέρνηση δεν θα έπαιρνε καν νομοθετικές πρωτοβουλίες χωρίς την στήριξη των ΑΝΕΛ. 

Αλλά μια και αναφέρθηκε το ΠΑΣΟΚ να πω ότι η λογική μου είναι ακριβώς αυτή: κι εγώ βλέπω τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ σαν δεύτερη φορά ΠΑΣΟΚ μάλλον, παρά πρώτη φορά αριστερά. Μόνο που νομίζω ότι ήταν σαφώς πρόοδος οι πρώτες κυβερνήσεις του ΠΑΣΟΚ σε σχέση με ό,τι είχε προηγηθεί. Και τότε και τώρα, κατά τα άλλα, στην ίδια αντιπολίτευση βρισκόμουν :)


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2015)

> αφορούν εργασιακά δικαιώματα και εργασιακά επιδόματα, με το κόμμα του Πάνου Καμμένου να τονίζει ότι δεν μπορούν να δίνονται όταν δεν υπάρχει επιδοματική πολιτική για τους Ελληνες εργαζομένους



Αυτό δεν είναι αντισυνταγματικό, ούτως ή άλλως; Αν κάποιες κατηγορίες πολιτών παίρνουν μαζί με την ιθαγένεια και επιπλέον επιδόματα;

Περί του τί ψηφίζει ο Μαρινος: ΟΚ, γράψε λάθος., Ανήκει προφανώς σε αυτούς που δεν ψηφίζουν το εκάστοτε μεγάλο αριστερό κόμμα (είτε λέγεται ΠΑΣΟΚ είτε ΣΥΡΙΖΑ), ώστε να αισθάνεται ότι μπορεί να του κάνει κριτική.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Οι γκρινιάρηδες, αν θυμάμαι καλά, λέγατε ότι η κυβέρνηση δεν θα έπαιρνε καν νομοθετικές πρωτοβουλίες χωρίς την στήριξη των ΑΝΕΛ.


Εγώ δεν έλεγα αυτό, πάντως (ή αν φάνηκε ότι το έλεγα, δεν το διατύπωνα σωστά). Έλεγα ότι δεν θα ψηφίζονται τα νομοσχέδια στη Βουλή γιατί ο Καμμένος θα κάνει κόνξες. Ελπίζω αυτό να ψηφιστεί, πολύ θα το ευχαριστηθώ!


----------



## Marinos (Jun 12, 2015)

SBE said:


> Περί του τί ψηφίζει ο Μαρινος: ΟΚ, γράψε λάθος., Ανήκει προφανώς σε αυτούς που δεν ψηφίζουν το εκάστοτε μεγάλο αριστερό κόμμα (είτε λέγεται ΠΑΣΟΚ είτε ΣΥΡΙΖΑ), ώστε να αισθάνεται ότι μπορεί να του κάνει κριτική.



Χμμμ... δηλητηριώδες βέλος που μπορεί να κατευθυνθεί παντού (σπάνια βλέπω εχέφρονα άνθρωπο να υπερασπίζεται τρέχουσα κυβέρνηση). Γενικά, αφού ενδιαφέρεσαι, τα τελευταία χρόνια ψηφίζω ΚΚΕ παρότι αισθάνομαι ότι μπορώ και να του κάνω κριτική πού και πού :)


----------



## rogne (Jun 12, 2015)

Στο θέμα του νομοσχεδίου για την ιθαγένεια: αν πιστέψουμε το παρακάτω, διακρίνεται επίσης μια περίεργη σύμπλευση ψεκασμένων και αψέκαστων:



> ...Επισήμανε ότι οι ΑΝΕΛ θέλουν να δίνεται η ιθαγένεια μετά την ολοκλήρωση της υποχρεωτικής εκπαίδευσης -τουλάχιστον με την ολοκλήρωση του δημοτικού. (...) Πάντως, η αναπληρώτρια υπουργός Μεταναστευτικής Πολίτικής Τασία Χριστοδουλοπούλου επιφυλάχθηκε για την Ολομέλεια όσον αφορά τυχόν βελτιώσεις, ενώ απέρριψε την τροπολογία του Ποταμιού, η οποία προβλέπει ως προϋπόθεση για την απονομή ιθαγένειας σε παιδιά αλλοδαπών την εξαετή φοίτηση στο δημοτικό, και όχι, όπως προβλέπει το νομοσχέδιο, την εγγραφή του στην πρώτη τάξη του δημοτικού.



http://www.protothema.gr/politics/a...-psifistike-to-nomoshedio-gia-tin-ithageneia/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2015)

Για αυτό με την ολοκλήρωση του δημοτικού, διάβασα χτες ότι μπήκε στον νόμο προκειμένου να καλύψει την απόφαση του ΣτΕ που είχε ακυρώσει τον νόμο Ραγκούση και αναφέρει στην απόφαση ότι:



> Συνέπεια δε τούτων είναι ότι ελάχιστος όρος και όριο των σχετικών νομοθετικών ρυθμίσεων για την απονομή της ελληνικής ιθαγένειας είναι η ύπαρξη γνησίου δεσμού του αλλοδαπού προς το ελληνικό κράτος και την ελληνική κοινωνία, τα οποία δεν είναι οργανισμοί ασπόνδυλοι και δημιουργήματα εφήμερα, αλλά παριστούν διαχρονική ενότητα με ορισμένο πολιτιστικό υπόβαθρο, κοινότητα με σχετικώς σταθερά ήθη και έθιμα, κοινή γλώσσα με μακρά παράδοση, στοιχεία τα οποία μεταβιβάζονται από γενεά σε γενεά με τη βοήθεια μικρότερων κοινωνικών μονάδων (οικογένεια) και οργανωμένων κρατικών μονάδων (εκπαίδευση).



Σε αντίλογο, διάβασα από χτες ότι ο περιορισμός αυτός

(α) Μπορεί να επιτρέψει αυθαιρεσίες (μη προαγωγή των παιδιών, π.χ.)
(β) Στερεί τα αριστούχα παιδιά από το να παρελάσουν με τη σημαία (που μου φαίνεται μούφα, αφού και τώρα παρελαύνουν)
(γ) Είναι αντισυνταγματικός επειδή δημιουργεί δύο κατηγορίες πολιτών, αυτούς που έγιναν με τη γέννηση και αυτούς που ενώ γεννήθηκαν εδώ, έγιναν στα 12 τους (αυτό μου μοιάζει για επιχείρημα λογικής α' ΑντΠτΒ Α.Μ. )

και υποθέτω και άλλα.

(Προσωπικά, μια χαρά μου φαίνεται μια τέτοια ρύθμιση, έστω συνοδευόμενη και από ένα χρονικό όριο. Ας πιεστούν όλοι να πηγαίνουν τα παιδιά σχολείο, να ζυμώνονται υποχρεωτικά στις αυλές και στις τάξεις ελληνάκια και ξενάκια, αγόρια και κορίτσια μαζί.)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2015)

Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι το περίμενα από το Ποτάμι, όμως να θυμίσω τη συζήτηση που είχαμε κάνει στο παρελθόν, όπου είχαμε εντοπίσει και άλλες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, όπως για παράδειγμα την περίπτωση της Πορτογαλίας που προβλέπει τα εξής:



Palavra said:


> Άρθρο 6, 1 του πορτογαλικού νόμου. Πολύ πρόχειρα. Η έμφαση δική μου.
> (Για ενήλικες)
> α) Να είναι ενήλικες ή να έχουν χειραφετηθεί σύμφωνα με τις απαιτήσεις της πορτογαλικής νομοθεσίας,
> β) Να κατοικούν *νομίμως* στην πορτογαλική επικράτεια τουλάχιστον για 6 χρόνια
> ...



Όσο για τη σύμπλευση με *τον κυβερνητικό εταίρο*, δεν καταψήφισε επί της αρχής το Ποτάμι, σωστά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2015)

Και να προσθέσω ότι κτγμ (μολονότι βλέπω κάτι παρόμοιο και στον πορτογαλικό νόμο) η προϋπόθεση να κατοικεί ένας γονέας νόμιμα επί πέντε χρόνια είναι αστεία όταν ζητάς να τελειώσει το παιδί δημοτικό επί έξι χρόνια. Εδώ δεν κρίνεται η ιθαγένεια των γονέων, αλλά των παιδιών.

(Note: πρέπει να διαβάσω όλο το νομοσχέδιο, πρέπει να διαβάσω όλο το νομοσχέδιο...)


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2015)

Δόχτορα αυτό με το γονιό είναι μάλλον πιο κατανοητό με την 6

The child must be a permanent resident of Canada. The child must also have at least one parent who is a Canadian citizen or _who will become a citizen at the same time_. In addition, Citizenship applicants 14 years of age or older on the date of the signatures on the application must:
be able to understand and speak basic English or French, and
know about Canada and the responsibilities and privileges of citizenship

Όπως βλέπεις δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός να μιλάνε τις επίσημες γλώσσες οι κάτω των 14, αλλά παίρνει υπηκοότητα κι ο γονιός ταυτόχρονα (αυτό είναι το νόημα της πενταετίας των Πορτογάλων).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 13, 2015)

Παρόμοιοι περιορισμοί μπήκαν και στο ΗΒ το 1983, αν θυμάμαι καλά, παρόλο που έχουν κι εκεί _jus soli_. Αν και, εδώ που τα λέμε, οι ΗΠΑ που έχουν επίσης jus soli δεν έχουν πάθει και τίποτα τόσα χρόνια, το αντίθετο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2015)

Δεν έχει σημασία τι συμβαίνει σε άλλες χώρες από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει η απόφαση του ΣτΕ. Οι αποφάσεις του ΣτΕ αποτελούν δεδικασμένο και ανατρέπονται μόνο από άλλες αποφάσεις του ΣτΕ και αν δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι θα συμβεί αυτό, δεν έχει νόημα να νομοθετεί η Βουλή σε αντίθεση με δεδικασμένα, επειδή οι διοικητικές αποφάσεις με βάση αντίθετο νόμο θα ανατρέπονται (με εύλογη αιτιολόγηση) ακόμη και από διοικητικά πρωτοδικεία και θα γίνει μπάχαλο.


----------



## rogne (Jun 13, 2015)

Πιθανότατα θα τα έχετε δει, αλλά ας υπάρχει και εδώ μια συνόψη του πιο πρόσφατου "σεναρίου συμφωνίας". Μια έμφαση παραπάνω στα προτεινόμενα-ενδεχόμενα εισπρακτικά μέτρα για αγρότες-ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες-επιχειρήσεις: φορολογικός συντελεστής 33% και προκαταβολή φόρου 100%. Και ένας καγχασμός παραπάνω για τα σημεία (9) και (10) κάτωθι.

*Ποιοι θα πληρώσουν τα 5,8 δισ. ευρώ των νέων μέτρων της συμφωνίας*
ΠΡΟΚΟΠΗΣ ΧΑΤΖΗΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΥ

Αγρότες, νοικοκυριά και επιχειρήσεις θα πληρώσουν το «μάρμαρο» στην περίπτωση επίτευξης συμφωνίας με τους δανειστές της χώρας που θα ανέλθει στα 5,8 δισ. ευρώ.

Σύμφωνα με την πρόταση Γιουνκέρ που επανέρχεται στο τραπέζι των διαπραγματεύσεων οι αγρότες θα φορολογηθούν με υψηλότερους συντελεστές με στόχο την είσπραξη 500 εκατ. ευρώ. Αν και στο 7σέλιδο σχέδιο δεν γίνεται επαρκής ανάλυση, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες στο αναλυτικό σχέδιο των 24 σελίδων, προτείνεται η αύξηση του φορολογικού συντελεστή στο 33% από 13% που είναι σήμερα.

Η πρόταση αυτή δεν αποκλείεται να επεκταθεί για όλους τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες που σήμερα φορολογούνται με συντελεστή 26% (για εισοδήματα έως 50.000 ευρώ).

Ταυτόχρονα προτείνεται η κατάργηση των φοροαπαλλαγών που ισχύουν σήμερα όπως για παράδειγμα στο επίδομα θέρμανσης και γενικότερα όλες οι απαλλαγές που σχετίζονται με τα πετρελαιοειδή και αφορούν στοχευμένους κλάδους της οικονομίας. Επίσης προτείνεται η αύξηση στο 100% της προκαταβολής φόρου για όλες τις επιχειρήσεις.

Ειδικότερα το σχέδιο των δανειστών προβλέπει τα εξής:

1. Κατάργηση όλων των ειδικών καθεστώτων και φοροαπαλλαγών που ισχύουν για τις αγρότες. Να φορολογούνται οι αγρότες με συντελεστή 33%. Επίσης προβλέπεται η κατάργηση των επιστροφών ΕΦΚ στο πετρέλαιο κίνησης και οι επιστροφές ΦΠΑ.

Το μέτρο μπορεί να αποφέρει 500 εκατ. ευρώ. Επίσης συστήνουν στην αύξηση των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών προς τον ΟΓΑ και να εναρμονιστούν με ό,τι συμβαίνει στα υπόλοιπα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία.

2. Μέτρα για την καταπολέμηση του λαθρεμπορίου σε καπνό και πετρελαιοειδή καθώς και μέτρα για την καταπολέμηση της αδήλωτης εργασίας. Επίσης συστήνουν την υιοθέτηση μέτρων για την είσπραξη του ΦΠΑ. Από τα ανωτέρω μέτρα υπολογίζεται ότι μπορούν να εισπραχθούν 500 εκατ. ευρώ το 2015.

3. Αύξηση των συντελεστών φορολόγησης των επιχειρήσεων για τα κέρδη του 2015. Επίσης προτείνεται η αύξηση της προκαταβολής φόρου στο 100% για όλες τις επιχειρήσεις. Σήμερα η προκαταβολή φόρου ανέρχεται στο 55% για τις προσωπικές εταιρείες (Ο.Ε., Ε.Ε.) που λειτουργούν στην Ελλάδα, ή ιδρύθηκαν στην αλλοδαπή, αλλά διατηρούν μόνιμη εγκατάσταση ή υποκατάστημα στην χώρα μας. Επίσης για τα νομικά πρόσωπα ή τις νομικές οντότητες βεβαιώνεται ποσό ίσο με το 80% του φόρου που προκύπτει, ως προκαταβολή για τον φόρο που αναλογεί στο εισόδημα του διανυόμενου φορολογικού έτους 2015, ενώ για τις τράπεζες ανέρχεται στο 100%.

4. Κατάργηση του επιδόματος θέρμανσης για τα νοικοκυριά καθώς και της επιστροφής φόρου για το αγροτικό πετρέλαιο.

5. Επανασχεδιασμό και ενσωμάτωση της έκτακτης εισφοράς αλληλεγγύης στη φορολογία εισοδήματος με προοδευτικό τρόπο και θέσπιση ποινών για την διασφάλιση της αποτελεσματικής είσπραξης των εσόδων από τη φορολογία εισοδήματος.

6. Διατήρηση του ενιαίου φόρου ιδιοκτησίας ακινήτων. Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα πρέπει να εισπραχθούν 2,65 δισ. ευρώ, ακόμα και αν αναπροσαρμοσθούν οι αντικειμενικές αξίες. Εφόσον χρησιμοποιηθούν οι νέες αξίες για τον υπολογισμό του ΕΝΦΙΑ θα πρέπει να μειωθεί το όριο πάνω από το οποίο επιβάλλεται ο συμπληρωματικός φόρος.

7. Μείωση των ορίων προστασίας μισθών και συντάξεων από τις κατασχέσεις. Κατάργηση του ποσοστού 25% και επανεξέταση - προς τα κάτω των ακατάσχετων ορίων 1.500 ευρώ για μισθούς και συντάξεις.

8. Ρύθμιση ληξιπρόθεσμων οφειλών. Να εξαιρούνται από τη ρύθμιση όσοι δεν πληρώνουν τις τρέχουσες φορολογικές υποχρεώσεις τους, να καθοριστεί όριο οφειλών για ένταξη στη ρύθμιση και αναθεώρηση του τόκου που βαρύνει τις ρυθμισμένες δόσεις στα επίπεδα της αγοράς.

9. Να αυξηθεί στα 25.000 ευρώ η εξαίρεση των μικρών επιχειρήσεων από τον ΦΠΑ. Σήμερα το ποσοστό αυτό ανέρχεται στα 10.000 ευρώ.

10. Κατάργηση της προκαταβολής φόρου 26% για τις τριγωνικές συναλλαγές.

11. Εφαρμογή μεταρρυθμίσεων που εκκρεμούν και αφορούν το νέο Ποινικό Δίκαιο για τη φοροδιαφυγή και την απάτη.

12. Απλοποίηση έως τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2015 του σημερινού συστήματος εφαρμογής του αφορολόγητου ορίου εισοδήματος (μέσω του συστήματος tax credit).

13. Ανεξαρτητοποίηση της Γενικής Γραμματείας Δημοσίων Εσόδων και ένταξη σε αυτήν του Σώματος Δίωξης Οικονομικού Εγκλήματος.

14. Οσον αφορά τον ΦΠΑ η πρόταση Γιουνκέρ προβλέπει την εφαρμογή δύο συντελεστών (11% και 23%) με στόχο την αύξηση των εσόδων κατά 1,8 δισ. ευρώ. Με τον χαμηλό συντελεστή 11% θα φορολογηθούν μόνο τρόφιμα, φάρμακα και ξενοδοχεία, ενώ στην πρόταση περιλαμβάνεται κατάργηση μειώσεων ειδικά σε νησιά, καθώς και περιορισμός του αριθμού των εξαιρέσεων που υφίσταται αυτή τη στιγμή όσον αφορά τον ΦΠΑ με έμφαση στην κατάργηση των εξαιρέσεων που ισχύουν για τους αγρότες. Πάντως, η ελληνική πλευρά επιμένει στην εφαρμογή τριών συντελεστών, που ουσιαστικά πρόκειται για τους υφιστάμενους (6,5%, 13% και 23%) και μετατόπιση προϊόντων και υπηρεσιών από τους χαμηλότερους στους υψηλότερους συντελεστές. Η πρόταση της κυβέρνησης μπορεί να αποφέρει έσοδα από 1 δισ. ευρώ έως 1,35 δισ. ευρώ.

http://www.kathimerini.gr/819149/ar...-ta-58-dis-eyrw-twn-newn-metrwn-ths-symfwnias


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2015)

Γιατί είσαι αρνητικός _ειδικά_ για το (9) και το (10); Το (9) θα απαλλάξει πολλούς μεταφραστές από την ανάγκη για ΦΠΑ τριμήνου κλπ με σημαντικό όφελος (π.χ. για εμένα γύρω στα 120 ευρώ ετησίως :devil:. Ένα δεκάρικο τον μήνα δεν το λες και τίποτα...

Για το (10), έτσι κι αλλιώς αποδείχτηκε χαζό, αφενός επειδή οι στοχευόμενες χώρες προσέφυγαν για ετεροβαρή αντιμετώπιση των προϊόντων τους και αφετέρου, αστέρια του ΥπΟικ, τι τριγωνική, τι τετραγωνική να έρχεται από τέταρτη κι από πέμπτη χώρα το τιμολόγιο. Είστε καλά, ωρέ κλεφτόπουλα;

:inno:


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Παρόμοιοι περιορισμοί μπήκαν και στο ΗΒ το 1983, αν θυμάμαι καλά, παρόλο που έχουν κι εκεί _jus soli_. Αν και, εδώ που τα λέμε, οι ΗΠΑ που έχουν επίσης jus soli δεν έχουν πάθει και τίποτα τόσα χρόνια, το αντίθετο.



Οι ΗΠΑ, όπως και ο Καναδάς, πλέον έχουν το εξής ενδιαφέρον: αν κάποιος απόκτησε υπηκοότητα τη μεταβιβάζει στα ανήλικα παιδιά του που έχουν γεννηθεί εκτός ΗΠΑ ή Καναδά. Αλλά αυτά δεν μπορούν να την μεταβιβάσουν στα παιδιά τους που γεννιούνται εκτός ΗΠΑ/ Καναδά. Πιο λιανά: ένας Ελληνοαμερικανός που επαναπατρίστηκε μπορεί να μεταβιβάσει την αμερικανική υπηκοότητα στα παιδιά του αλλά τα εγγόνια του τη χάνουν, εκτός αν γεννηθούν στις ΗΠΑ. Το πιο πάνω καναδικό σάιτ αναγνωρίζει ότι αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις ότι κάποια παιδιά Καναδών θα είναι χωρίς υπηκοότητα και λέει ότι έχουν ειδικό καθεστώς γι' αυτά ώστε να μπορούν να πάνε σχολείο και να ταξιδεύουν, αλλά την υπηκοότητα την παίρνουν με την ίδια διαδικασία με τους ξένους κλπ. Αυτό συμπληρωματικά, για να μη νομίζουμε ότι μοιράζουν αμερικάνικα διαβατήρια οι ΗΠΑ σε όλους. 

Στην Ελλάδα από την άλλη οι απόγονοι των Ελλήνων δεν χάνουν το δικαίωμα στην υπηκοότητα (ο εγγονός του ελληνοαμερικανού μπορεί να έρθει στην Ελλάδα να παίξει ποδόσφαιρο, π.χ.).


----------



## rogne (Jun 13, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί είσαι αρνητικός _ειδικά_ για το (9) και το (10); Το (9) θα απαλλάξει πολλούς μεταφραστές από την ανάγκη για ΦΠΑ τριμήνου κλπ με σημαντικό όφελος (π.χ. για εμένα γύρω στα 120 ευρώ ετησίως :devil:. Ένα δεκάρικο τον μήνα δεν το λες και τίποτα...
> 
> Για το (10), έτσι κι αλλιώς αποδείχτηκε χαζό, αφενός επειδή οι στοχευόμενες χώρες προσέφυγαν για ετεροβαρή αντιμετώπιση των προϊόντων τους και αφετέρου, αστέρια του ΥπΟικ, τι τριγωνική, τι τετραγωνική να έρχεται από τέταρτη κι από πέμπτη χώρα το τιμολόγιο. Είστε καλά, ωρέ κλεφτόπουλα;
> 
> :inno:



Αρνητικός δεν είμαι, είμαι όμως σαρκαστικός: μέσα στη σφαγή που περιγράφει το ρεπορτάζ (αλλά και στην ενδεχόμενη που δεν περιγράφει, π.χ. εργασιακά), πετάγονται και δύο αμφίβολης αξίας (ου μην και ηθικής) φοροαπαλλακτικά μέτρα για τα μάτια του κόσμου. Οπότε η συνολική εικόνα είναι πάνω-κάτω η εξής: "ο Γιούνκερ" (ας το πούμε χάριν ευκολίας "Γιούνκερ" το υποκείμενο της πρότασης) κόπτεται αφενός ν' αρμέξει τους πάντες, αφετέρου ν' απαλλάξει πλήθος επιχειρήσεων (και δεν εννοώ τους "πωλητές υπηρεσιών", αλλά τους "αγοραστές") απ' τον ΦΠΑ (ο οποίος κατά τα λοιπά θα αυξηθεί σημαντικά) καθώς και τις τριγωνικές συναλλαγές απ' την προκαταβολή φόρου (η οποία κατά τα λοιπά μπορεί και να διπλασιαστεί). Γελοία εικόνα, όπως και να τη δεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2015)

rogne said:


> "ο Γιούνκερ" (ας το πούμε χάριν ευκολίας "Γιούνκερ" το υποκείμενο της πρότασης) κόπτεται αφενός ν' αρμέξει τους πάντες...


Ο "Γιούνκερ" απ' ό,τι ξέρω δεν κόπτεται να αρμέξει κανέναν. Οι δανειστές ζητάνε να μειωθούν τα ελλείμματά μας, και ο καλύτερος τρόπος γι' αυτό θα ήταν να μειωθούν τα έξοδα του αδηφάγου, σπάταλου κράτους. Αλλά επειδή αυτό αποτελεί κόκκινη γραμμή, η εναλλακτική είναι η αύξηση των εσόδων με το άρμεγμα των συνήθων υποζυγίων. Ωραίο παραμύθι είναι αυτό που σερβίρουν συνέχεια στο πόπολο, ότι οι δανειστές ζητάνε τις αυξήσεις φόρων. Πάει η κυβέρνηση στις Βρυξέλλες και προτείνει αύξηση του ΦΠΑ, για να προσλάβει κι άλλους δημοσίους υπαλλήλους και να βγουν στη σύνταξη κι άλλοι πενηντάρηδες, και μετά γυρίζει εδώ και σερβίρει σανό ότι οι δανειστές ζήτησαν την αύξηση του ΦΠΑ.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 14, 2015)

Για του λόγου το αληθές: Περίπου 6.500 προσλήψεις σε Παιδεία, ΟΤΑ και ελεγκτικούς μηχανισμούς το 2015 

Ο Κατρούγκαλος δήλωσε ότι θα προσλάβει και τους συμβασιούχους του ΟΑΕΕ. Κατά τα άλλα, το ταμείο πάει κατά διαόλου, αλλά δεν πειράζει, εμείς να είμαστε καλά να πληρώνουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2015)

Ίσως με μια γενναία αύξηση των μισθών και συντάξεων και ανάλογη αύξηση των κρατήσεων στον δημόσιο τομέα θα σωθούν τελικά τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία.

Επίσης, με ενιαίο ΦΠΑ 40%-42% (άντε, το πολύ 50% ή, στην ανάγκη, 60%, οπότε θα χρειαστεί βέβαια και κάποια λελογισμένη αύξηση μισθών) θα υπάρχουν αρκετά έσοδα για να καταργηθεί ο ΕΝΦΙΑ χωρίς να προκληθεί ζημία για τα δημόσια ταμεία και τη δημόσια διοίκηση, ενδεχομένως δε και να δημιουργηθούν και θέσεις εργασίας για τους άνεργους του ανάλγητου ιδιωτικού τομέα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Για του λόγου το αληθές: Περίπου 6.500 προσλήψεις σε Παιδεία, ΟΤΑ και ελεγκτικούς μηχανισμούς το 2015
> 
> Ο Κατρούγκαλος δήλωσε ότι θα προσλάβει και τους συμβασιούχους του ΟΑΕΕ. Κατά τα άλλα, το ταμείο πάει κατά διαόλου, αλλά δεν πειράζει, εμείς να είμαστε καλά να πληρώνουμε.



15.000 είναι οι προβλεπόμενες ετήσιες προσλήψεις από το τελευταίο μνημόνιο. Η ζωή δεν είναι στάσιμη. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που βγαίνουν στην σύνταξη, άνθρωποι που πεθαίνουν, κτλ. Από τι θα αντικατασταθούν;

Τώρα για το ότι οι δανειστές δεν ζήτησαν αύξηση του ΦΠΑ και το μόνο που τους νοιάζει είναι να μην είμαστε ελλειμματικοί, εντάξει, δεν ήξερα ότι έχουμε αρχίσει να λέμε και ανέκδοτα. Για τα ύψη των πρωτογενών πλεονασμάτων μιλάμε· πώς βρέθηκαν τα ελλείμματα στην συζήτηση δεν το καταλαβαίνω.

Για τα περί αδηφάγου, σπάταλου κράτους, θέλω πρόσφατους επίσημους αριθμούς από τον OECD ή την Eurostat. You know, δαπάνες επί του ΑΕΠ για το Χ, για το Υ, για το Ω. Να ξέρουμε πόσο αδηφάγο, σπάταλο κράτος έχουμε και πόσο είναι εφικτό να μειωθούν ακόμα τα έξοδά του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> 15.000 είναι οι προβλεπόμενες ετήσιες προσλήψεις από το τελευταίο μνημόνιο. Η ζωή δεν είναι στάσιμη. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που βγαίνουν στην σύνταξη, άνθρωποι που πεθαίνουν, κτλ. Από τι θα αντικατασταθούν;


Από εξυπνότερα και πιο αλάδωτα πληροφορικά συστήματα διοίκησης.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 14, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ίσως με μια γενναία αύξηση των μισθών και συντάξεων και ανάλογη αύξηση των κρατήσεων στον δημόσιο τομέα θα σωθούν τελικά τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία.


Τέλειο  Βλέπω να σε φωνάζει η Βαλαβάνη για το επιτελείο.


----------



## rogne (Jun 14, 2015)

Φαντάζομαι ότι η συζήτηση για τον ελληνικό δημόσιο τομέα (ή και για όλους τους δημόσιους τομείς) μπορεί να συνεχίζεται επ' άπειρον με αυτούς τους όρους, απολύσεις/προσλήψεις, υπάλληλοι/μηχανοργάνωση κλπ. Απ' την πλευρά μου, συμφωνώ με τον Ελληγεννή: δεν είναι relevant εδώ και καιρό ο περιορισμός του "κακού δημοσίου", ουδείς, μέσα κι έξω, αντιπαραθέτει ελλείμματα σε πλεονάσματα, όλο το νταβαντούρι γίνεται για το ύψος των πρωτογενών πλεονασμάτων σε συνδυασμό με την εξυπηρέτηση του χρέους. 

Θα ήθελα όμως να επιστρέψω λίγο νωρίτερα, στο σχόλιο της Αλεξάνδρας: είναι πράγματι πιθανό οι απαιτήσεις "των δανειστών" να μην είναι καθόλου "των δανειστών", να είναι εγχώριες και να πλασάρονται ως εξωγενείς, έχει γίνει πολλάκις αυτή η συζήτηση, και πολλοί που κατά τ' άλλα διαφωνούμε μεταξύ μας μπορεί σε αυτό να συμφωνούμε κατά καιρούς (διαφωνώντας συγχρόνως σχετικά με το ποιους εξυπηρετεί αυτή η στρατηγική: κάποιοι μπορεί να δείχνουν το κράτος και τον δημόσιο τομέα, άλλοι μπορεί να δείχνουν ισχυρά συμφέροντα του ιδιωτικού τομέα, άλλοι πάλι και προς τις δύο κατευθύνσεις, ανάλογα και με τη συγκυρία). Αν όμως είναι έτσι και σε αυτή την περίπτωση, πόσο δύσκολο θα ήταν για την _Καθημερινή _π.χ., απ' όπου και το σενάριο που παρέθεσα, ή γενικότερα για τον μη φιλοκυβερνητικό Τύπο, να πάρει και να δημοσιοποιήσει μια δήλωση του Γιούνκερ ή όποιου άλλου που να λέει ότι "εμείς κατά βάθος δεν θέλουμε φόρους, θέλουμε εξορθολογισμό του δημοσίου" ή κάτι παρεμφερές; Τι συμφέρον έχει η φιλελεύθερη _Καθημερινή _να πλασάρει στο πόπολο τις εγχώριες απαιτήσεις ως εξωγενείς;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2015)

Κι εγώ θέλω πληρέστερη κάλυψη στην ηλεκτρονική διακυβέρνηση, αλλά τα πληροφοριακά συστήματα δεν κάνουν τα πάντα· δεν μπορεί να είναι η απάντηση σε όλα. Δεν είναι όλες οι θέσεις διοικητικές, ας πούμε. Ακόμη και το μνημόνιο προβλέπει 15.000 προσλήψεις ετησίως. Εξάλλου το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει πολλές φορές το θέμα. Το ελληνικό δημόσιο δεν είναι αναλογικά μεγάλο. Απλά το κράτος δεν αντέχει το μέγεθός του.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Το ελληνικό δημόσιο δεν είναι αναλογικά μεγάλο. Απλά το κράτος δεν αντέχει το μέγεθός του.


Πολύ εύστοχη διαπίστωση. Άρα, τι πρέπει να κάνει το κράτος; Να κρατήσει ένα δημόσιο του οποίου το μέγεθος δεν αντέχει στην πράξη, επειδή στη θεωρία δεν είναι αναλογικά μεγάλο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2015)

rogne said:


> Αν όμως είναι έτσι και σε αυτή την περίπτωση, πόσο δύσκολο θα ήταν για την _Καθημερινή _π.χ., απ' όπου και το σενάριο που παρέθεσα, ή γενικότερα για τον μη φιλοκυβερνητικό Τύπο, να πάρει και να δημοσιοποιήσει μια δήλωση του Γιούνκερ ή όποιου άλλου που να λέει ότι "εμείς κατά βάθος δεν θέλουμε φόρους, θέλουμε εξορθολογισμό του δημοσίου" ή κάτι παρεμφερές; Τι συμφέρον έχει η φιλελεύθερη _Καθημερινή _να πλασάρει στο πόπολο τις εγχώριες απαιτήσεις ως εξωγενείς;



Για το πρώτο, να ρωτούσε ο Ελληγεννής (που είναι σε προφανή διαδικασία αναδρομολόγησης των θεμελιωδών αληθειών της ζωής του), να κάτσω να εξηγήσω ότι τέτοια πολιτικά λάθη, να απαντήσουν σε τέτοιες ερωτήσεις και να γίνουν σταρ σε τηλεοπτικές διαφημίσεις, δεν τα κάνουν ούτε πρωτάκια της πολιτικής. Είναι, καταναλογία, το αντίστοιχο της ερώτησης που ακούγεται στα τηλεοπτικά πάνελ «δηλαδή, εσείς είστε με τους ξένους/να πεινάσει ο κόσμος/να απολυθούν οι καθαρίστριες/να κλείσει η ελεύθερη ΕΡΤ/να μην πληρωθούν οι νομικές συμβουλές του υπουργού κ.λπ.» Το λένε όμως με αριθμητική α' γυμνασίου. Το δημόσιο είναι μεγάλο (ή, κατά τη διατύπωση του Ελληγεννή, η Ελλάδα/η οικονομία είναι μικρή για να το αντέξει), οι μισθοί είναι στο τάδε επίπεδο πάνω από τον κοινοτικό μέσο όρο και περιμένουν από τον αναγνώστη να κάνει την άθροιση. Εντάξει, προφανώς κάποιοι (εκτός Λέξι, ευτυχώς) μπορεί να σκέφτονται ότι μόλις πάρουμε την Πόλη και την Αγια Σοφιά, το μέγεθος του δημόσιου τομέα θα είναι εντάξει.

Για το δεύτερο, έχω την εντύπωση ότι η φιλελεύθερη Καθημερινή (ως φιλελεύθερη αλλά και ως ικανοποιητικά καλή κτγμ εφημερίδα) δημοσιεύει τα πάντα, και τα μη-έγγραφα της κυβέρνησης, και τις ανταποκρίσεις από το εξωτερικό, και κουτσομπολιά, και άρθρα φιλοκυβερνητικά και αντικυβερνητικά κλπ. Επειδή σπανίως την αγοράζω όμως για να ξέρω τι δημοσιεύει από την αρχή ως το τέλος, και επειδή δεν είναι το μόνο έντυπο ή ηλεκτρονικό ΜΜΕ που παρακολουθώ, δεν θα πάρω και όρκο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Πολύ εύστοχη διαπίστωση. Άρα, τι πρέπει να κάνει το κράτος; Να κρατήσει ένα δημόσιο του οποίου το μέγεθος δεν αντέχει στην πράξη, επειδή στη θεωρία δεν είναι αναλογικά μεγάλο;



Όχι. Πρέπει σταδιακά να το μειώσει, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να μπορέσει να βγάζει αρκετά για να το συντηρεί. Προφανώς όμως έχω διαφορετική άποψη για το πώς, πόσο και πότε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για το πρώτο, να ρωτούσε ο Ελληγεννής (που είναι σε προφανή διαδικασία αναδρομολόγησης των θεμελιωδών αληθειών της ζωής του), να κάτσω να εξηγήσω ότι τέτοια πολιτικά λάθη, να απαντήσουν σε τέτοιες ερωτήσεις και να γίνουν σταρ σε τηλεοπτικές διαφημίσεις, δεν τα κάνουν ούτε πρωτάκια της πολιτικής.



Για την παρένθεση, not at all. Ίσως αρχικά έκανες λανθασμένη (ελλείψει υλικού) ανάγνωση των θεωρήσεων μου. Να το πάω ένα βήμα παραπλεύρως: η Καθημερινή είναι εφημερίδα. Έχει δημοσιογράφους. Η δουλειά των δημοσιογράφων είναι να διασταυρώνουν ειδήσεις. Κανείς δεν έχει διασταυρώσει αν οι Ευρωπαίοι εταίροι μας έχουν προτείνει κάτι για τον ΦΠΑ, αν συναινούν στο είδος των ισοδύναμων που προτείνει η κυβέρνηση, αν τα βρίσκουν στην σωστή κατεύθυνση, κτλ;


----------



## rogne (Jun 14, 2015)

Κι εγώ θυμάμαι δεκάδες δηλώσεις από τους εταίρους μέσα στα χρόνια που έδιναν λαβή στον ισχυρισμό ότι τα (εκάστοτε) μέτρα ήταν εγχώρια, όχι έξωθεν επιβεβλημένα, κυβερνητικές επιλογές, όχι μνημονιακοί μονόδρομοι. Η δε επίκληση του "κακού δημοσίου" υπήρξε για πολύ καιρό η μόνιμη επωδός των εταίρων, με δηλώσεις τόσο αφελείς όσο η υποθετική που ανέφερα. Τι έχει αλλάξει τώρα και δεν βλέπουμε την ίδια τακτική;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2015)

Χμ... πού οφείλεται άραγε δεν βλέπουμε την ίδια τακτική; Υποθέτω ότι πλέον δεν βγαίνουν αλλιώς τα νούμερα. Το γεγονός ότι στην καθημερινότητα του δημοσιοσυντήρητου κόσμου δεν υπήρξαν μεγάλες αλλαγές αυτό το πεντάμηνο δεν σημαίνει ότι το ίδιο συμβαίνει με τα μακροοικονομικά της χώρας και με την όποια ιδιωτική οικονομία έχει απομείνει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2015)

Υπάρχει κάποιος μη αντιδημοκρατικός λόγος που η Ευρώπη δεν βγαίνει να πει τίμια τι συζητάει με την ελληνική κυβέρνηση, πού ακριβώς δεν τα βρίσκουν, τι προτείνει η ελληνική κυβέρνηση και τι προτείνουν αυτοί; Απλά, ξάστερα και με ακρίβεια. Η Κομισιόν εξέδωσε ανακοίνωση για την τελευταία συνομιλία, αλλά δεν αναφέρεται σε τίποτα απολύτως. Το μόνο που λέει είναι ότι υπάρχει μια διάσταση μέτρων της τάξης των 2 δισεκατομμυρίων. Αυτό δεν είναι ανακοίνωση δημοκρατικού θεσμού για πράγματα που αφορούν την δημόσια ζωή.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Υπάρχει κάποιος μη αντιδημοκρατικός λόγος που η Ευρώπη δεν βγαίνει να πει τίμια τι συζητάει με την ελληνική κυβέρνηση, πού ακριβώς δεν τα βρίσκουν, τι προτείνει η ελληνική κυβέρνηση και τι προτείνουν αυτοί; Απλά, ξάστερα και με ακρίβεια.


Ενώ η ελληνική κυβέρνηση τα λέει όλα, καθαρά και ξάστερα, ε; Μας δουλεύεις, μου φαίνεται.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2015)

Τώρα δηλαδή εσύ βρίσκεις αυτήν την σύγκριση να τιμά την Ευρώπη; Εμείς υποτίθεται ότι δεν έχουμε δημοκρατία και έντιμη διακυβέρνηση. Εκτός αν παραδέχεσαι ότι και η Ευρώπη είναι στο ίδιο ποταπό επίπεδο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Τώρα δηλαδή εσύ βρίσκεις αυτήν την σύγκριση να τιμά την Ευρώπη; Εμείς υποτίθεται ότι δεν έχουμε δημοκρατία και έντιμη διακυβέρνηση. Εκτός αν παραδέχεσαι ότι και η Ευρώπη είναι στο ίδιο ποταπό επίπεδο.


Ποιος υποθέτει ότι δεν έχουμε δημοκρατία; Εσύ; Εγώ ξέρω ότι έχουμε μια δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένη κυβέρνηση. Σε πέντε μήνες μεταμορφώθηκε σε δικτατορία;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Υπάρχει κάποιος μη αντιδημοκρατικός λόγος που η Ευρώπη δεν βγαίνει να πει τίμια τι συζητάει με την ελληνική κυβέρνηση, πού ακριβώς δεν τα βρίσκουν, τι προτείνει η ελληνική κυβέρνηση και τι προτείνουν αυτοί; Απλά, ξάστερα και με ακρίβεια. Η Κομισιόν εξέδωσε ανακοίνωση για την τελευταία συνομιλία, αλλά δεν αναφέρεται σε τίποτα απολύτως. Το μόνο που λέει είναι ότι υπάρχει μια διάσταση μέτρων της τάξης των 2 δισεκατομμυρίων. Αυτό δεν είναι ανακοίνωση δημοκρατικού θεσμού για πράγματα που αφορούν την δημόσια ζωή.



Η Κομισιόν λέει ότι βάση συζήτησης είναι η πρόταση που έδωσε την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα ο Γιούνκερ στον πρωθυπουργό και δέχεται τη συζήτηση κάποιων θεμάτων που δυσκολεύουν την κυβέρνηση με τη διατύπωση ισοδυνάμων. Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι η πλευρά μας στέλνει προτάσεις, τις βάζουν κάτω, τις μετράνε και δεν βγαίνουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Ποιος υποθέτει ότι δεν έχουμε δημοκρατία; Εσύ; Εγώ ξέρω ότι έχουμε μια δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένη κυβέρνηση. Σε πέντε μήνες μεταμορφώθηκε σε δικτατορία;



Δημοκρατία έχουμε σαν όνομα πολιτεύματος. Δημοκρατική διαδικασία δεν μπορεί να είναι καμμιά αδιαφανής συζήτηση, εκτός ή εντός των συνόρων.-

Δόκτορα, γενική είναι η διαπίστωση. Το θεωρώ αδιανόητο να υπάρχουν αδημοσίευτες συζητήσεις, προσωπικές συνομιλίες μέσω τηλεφώνου ή τηλεδιασκέψεις ή οτιδήποτε άλλο που να μην είναι τουλάχιστον προσβάσιμα το συντομότερο δυνατόν, αν όχι πάντα live (αφού σήμερα η τεχνολογία το επιτρέπει με περισσή ευκολία, ακόμη κι αν συνομιλούν με τον ISS). Το κοινό, δηλαδή εμείς, δεν είναι κάτι που πρέπει να ενημερωθεί σε κάποια φάση της ιστορίας. Ο λόγος που έχουμε αντιπροσώπους στις βουλές είναι γιατί δεν είναι πρακτικά εφαρμόσιμο να συμμετέχουμε άμεσα στην διαδικασία. Όμως εκλέγουμε αντιπροσώπους, όχι μονάρχες που συζητούν κατ' ιδίαν για δημόσια θέματα. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος πλην περιπτώσεων υψίστης εθνικής ασφάλειας να συζητιούνται ιδιωτικά τα δημόσια ζητήματα.

Φυσικά αυτή μου η διαπίστωση αφορά τόσα την εγχώρια όσο και την ευρωπαϊκή κατάσταση στην δημόσια διοίκηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2015)

Και να γιατί έχει τρομερή σημασία η απόλυτη διαφάνεια:

Σύμφωνα με τον δημοσιογράφο του βρετανικού Chanel 4, Paul Mason, ο οποίος έχει πολύ καλές πηγές στην ελληνική κυβέρνηση, οι έλληνες διαπραγματευτές έφυγαν επειδή οι «εκπρόσωποι του Γιούνκερ τους είπαν ότι οι διαπραγματεύσεις τελείωσαν». Αναφέρει ακόμη ότι τους είπαν πως δεν υπάρχει βάση διαπραγμάτευσης και πως παραμένουν στις Βρυξέλλες. Σύμφωνα με την πηγή που επικαλείται ο Mason, αυτοί που είπαν στους εκπροσώπους της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης ότι δεν έχουν εξουσιοδότηση να κάνουν συμβιβασμούς στο πεδίο του δημοσιονομικού κενού, ήταν ο διευθυντής του γραφείου του Γιούνκερ και ο βοηθός του Τόμσον.
Σύμφωνα με Ελληνα αξιωματούχο, που μίλησε στον Mason, η Αθήνα ζήτησε να κλείσει το δημοσιονομικό κενό που οι θεσμοί υπολογίζουν στο 2,6% ως εξής: Το 2% με φορολογικά μέτρα και το υπόλοιπο 0,6% με διαρθρωτικές μεταρρυθμίσεις. Μάλιστα ο βρετανός δημοσιογράφος αναφέρει ότι το γεγονός ότι η ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία δέχθηκε να προσφέρει 2% του κενού με μέτρα λιτότητας, δεν το έχει ξανακάνει μέχρτι τώρα, αλλά οι εκπρόσωποι των θεσμών τους ζήτησαν να καλυφθεί με τον ίδιο τρόπο και το υπόλοιπο 0,6%.

Πηγή: Ολο το δραματικό παρασκήνιο της εμπλοκής στις Βρυξέλλες | iefimerida.gr


 Ποιον να πιστέψω εγώ; Γιατί η κομισιόν δεν βγήκε να κάνει μια ξεκάθαρη δήλωση; Μέχρι αποδείξεως, από επίσημες δηλώσεις της Ευρώπης, του αντίθετου, δικαιούμαι να πιστεύω αυτό που λένε οι πηγές: ότι οι εταίροι μας, σε αντίθεση με ό,τι πιστεύετε, δεν θέλουν κανένα διαρθρωτικό μέτρο. Εκείνοι είναι που πιέζουν για φορομπηχτικά και λοιπά μέτρα. Κι ακόμη και τότε, δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα πιστέψω τις ανακοινώσεις ενός οργανισμού που ενεργεί στο σκοτάδι.
​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2015)

Από εδώ και οι δύο ανακοινώσεις (ο Μέισον απλώς επαναλαμβάνει τη δήλωση Δραγασάκη):

Ολόκληρη η ανακοίνωση της Επιτροπής:
“O Πρόεδρος Γιούνκερ έκανε μια τελευταία απόπειρα αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο να βρεθεί μέσω των προσωπικών του εκπροσώπων και σε στενή συνεργασία με τους εμπειρογνώμονες της Επιτροπής, της ΕΚΤ και του ΔΝΤ, μια λύση με τον Πρωθυπουργό Τσίπρα που θα επιτρέψει τη θετική ολοκλήρωση της αξιολόγησης εγκαίρως για το Eurogroup της Πέμπτης 18 Ιουνίου.

Ενώ έχει σημειωθεί κάποια πρόοδος, οι συνομιλίες δεν έχουν καταφέρει το στόχο τους καθώς εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν σημαντικές διαφορές μεταξύ των σχεδίων των ελληνικών αρχών και των κοινών απαιτήσεων της Επιτροπής, της ΕΚΤ και του ΔΝΤ της τάξης του 0,5-1% του ΑΕΠ, που ισοδυναμεί με 2 δισ. ευρώ μόνιμων δημοσιονομικών μέτρων σε ετήσια βάση. Επιπλέον, οι ελληνικές προτάσεις παραμένουν ημιτελείς. Σε αυτή τη βάση, περαιτέρω συζήτηση θα πρέπει τώρα να λάβει χώρα στο πλαίσιο του Eurogroup.

O Πρόεδρος Γιούνκερ παραμένει πεπεισμένος ότι με την ενίσχυση των μεταρρυθμιστικών προσπαθειών από την ελληνική πλευρά και την πολιτική βούληση από όλες τις πλευρές, η λύση μπορεί ακόμα να βρεθεί πριν από το τέλος του μήνα”.

Από την πλευρά του ο Αντιπρόεδρος της Κυβέρνησης, Γιάννης Δραγασάκης, που μετέχει στην αντιπροσωπεία της κυβέρνησης που βρίσκεται στις Βρυξέλλες, έκανε την ακόλουθη δήλωση:

Η Ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία, που βρίσκεται στις Βρυξέλλες από το Σάββατο, παρέδωσε σήμερα στους θεσμούς συμπληρωματικές προτάσεις όπως είχε συμφωνηθεί, που καλύπτουν πλήρως το δημοσιονομικό κενό και τα πρωτογενή πλεονάσματα. Προτάσεις που ανοίγουν το δρόμο για την τελική συμφωνία που θα καλύπτει τους τρεις πυλώνες –δημοσιονομικό, χρηματοδοτικό και αναπτυξιακό.

Οι προτάσεις της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης καλύπτουν πλήρως το δημοσιονομικό κενό
όπως το προσδιορίζουν οι εκπρόσωποι των θεσμών. Ωστόσο παραμένει η επιμονή τους η κάλυψη του κενού να γίνει αποκλειστικά με περικοπές συντάξεων κατά 1% του ΑΕΠ και από αύξηση του ΦΠΑ επίσης κατά 1% του ΑΕΠ.

Παρά την παραμονή της ελληνικής αντιπροσωπείας στις Βρυξέλλες δεν υπήρξε ανταπόκριση από τη πλευρά των θεσμών για συζητήσεις σε εκείνο το επίπεδο και με εκείνες τις εξουσιοδοτήσεις που θα επέτρεπαν την επίλυση των θεμάτων που παραμένουν ανοιχτά.

Η αντιπροσωπεία της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης παραμένει σε ετοιμότητα για την ολοκλήρωση των διαπραγματεύσεων και την επίτευξη μιας αμοιβαίας επωφελούς συμφωνίας.

Επίσης, η απάντηση στις δηλώσεις Δραγασάκη:

«Ζητήσαμε ισοδύναμα αλλά η ελληνική πλευρά δεν είχε απαντήσεις» αναφέρουν πηγές της Ε.Ε.

Άμεση απάντηση στις δηλώσεις Δραγασάκη έδωσε η Κομισιόν. Πηγή της ΕΕ, όπως μεταδίδει το Πρώτο Θέμα, ανέφερε: «Σηκώνουμε τα χέρια ψηλά. Για μια ακόμη φορά η ελληνική πλευρά ήλθε απροετοίμαστη εμμένοντας στις αξιώσεις για πολιτική διαπραγμάτευση και δίχως εναλλακτικές προτάσεις ή ισοδύναμα».

«Πρόκειται για ανακρίβεια ότι από την πλευρά μας επιμείναμε στις περικοπές συντάξεων. Μετά την άρνηση της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης ζητήθηκαν ισοδύναμα για τα οποία οι κ.κ. Δραγασάκης, Παππάς και Τσακαλώτος εμφανίστηκαν απροετοίμαστοι. Η μόνιμη επωδός τους ήταν η …πολιτική διαπραγμάτευση. Δεν ακούσαμε τίποτα καινούργιο και είναι πραγματικά κρίμα. Η Κομισιόν έχει πράξει ό,τι ήταν ανθρωπίνως δυνατό. Εξαντλήθηκε και το τελευταίο χιλιοστό διαπραγμάτευσης. Η Ελλάδα οφείλει να το καταλάβει αυτό» πρόσθεσε η αρμόδια πηγή.

Και μην *τολμήσεις* να πεις ότι «πρόκειται για ανώνυμες πηγές» όταν επικαλείσαι τον Μέισον που επικαλείται εξίσου ανώνυμες πηγές «έλληνα αξιωματούχο» (που αποδείχτηκε ότι ήταν ο Δραγασάκης ή άνθρωπός του). Όλοι ξέρουμε ότι οι πηγές είναι εκατέρωθεν επισημότατες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2015)

Και είναι πολύ απλό να φανεί ποιος έχει δίκιο. Ας δώσει η κυβέρνηση στη δημοσιότητα τις αντιπροτάσεις της, να τις συγκρίνουμε με το ραβασάκι της Θεσμόικας δια χειρός Γιουνκέρ. Ας διαπραγματευτεί η κυβέρνηση ανοιχτά, αν την ενδιαφέρει η ουσία και όχι να κατηγορήσει τους κακούς Ευρωπαίους για τη ρήξη, για την οποία οι Συριζανέλ προετοιμάζονται μεθοδικά από το περσινό καλοκαίρι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2015)

Χάνεις την ουσία. Κρατώντας τις διαπραγματεύσεις σε προσωπικό επίπεδο και καθεστώς μυστικότητας, δεδομένου ότι οι δηλώσεις (δεν έχει σημασία αυτήν την στιγμή ποιος τις έκανε) είναι αντίθετες και ο ένας κατηγορεί τον άλλον, τείνω να μην πιστέψω κανέναν. Ξέρω ότι κάποιοι θα επικαλεστούν την σχετική αξιοπιστία των δύο πλευρών, όμως είναι αντικειμενικά δεδομένο ότι η απόλυτη αξιοπιστία κάποιου που δεν τολμάει να διαπραγματευτεί δημόσια για πράγματα που αφορούν τους ίδιους τους πολίτες που τον εξέλεξαν, είναι εξαιρετικά χαμηλή· η απόλυτη αξιοπιστία, όχι η σχετική.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2015)

Έλλη, είναι φυσικά δικαίωμά σου να πιστεύεις ό,τι θέλεις. Άλλωστε ο καθένας μας το ίδιο κάνει.

Ειλικρινά, δεν έχω όρεξη να ξανασυζητήσω με κανέναν αυτό το θέμα. Μακάρι να έχω πέσει έξω σε όλες τις δυστοπικές προβλέψεις μου εδώ και έναν χρόνο. Τίποτε άλλο δεν έχει νόημα να πω για πολιτικά στη Λεξιλογία.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2015)

Εγώ πάντως έχω ακούσει ότι, όταν θα επιβληθούν εκείνα τα πώς τα λένε, τα capital controls, θα μπορώ να πηγαίνω στην τράπεζα και να παίρνω μέχρι 300 ευρώ την ημέρα. Άκουσα τον κύριο Μηλιό να το λέει. Και περιμένω πώς και πώς να επιβληθεί το μέτρο και να πηγαίνω κάθε μέρα στο ΑΤΜ και να παίρνω 300 ευρώ. Η καλύτερή μου!


----------



## Marinos (Jun 15, 2015)

Αν είχα να παίρνω όχι 300, 100 ή και 70 ευρώ κάθε μέρα από το ΑΤΜ θα ήταν και μένα η καλύτερή μου...


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Αν είχα να παίρνω όχι 300, 100 ή και 70 ευρώ κάθε μέρα από το ΑΤΜ θα ήταν και μένα η καλύτερή μου...



Καλημέρα. Τι εννοείς; Πρέπει να τα έχουμε κιόλας; Αχ αυτή η τυραννία των αριθμών!


----------



## Marinos (Jun 15, 2015)

Από πίτα που δεν τρως... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2015)

*Οι ελληνικές προτάσεις προς τους δανειστές* (_Καθημερινή_) - Ελ. Βαρβιτσιώτη

ΒΡΥΞΕΛΛΕΣ-ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΣΗ. Ενας πίνακας ήταν η πρόταση των Ελλήνων προς τους δανειστές το απόγευμα του Σαββάτου και ένας ανανεωμένος πίνακας το βράδυ του Σαββάτου. Την Κυριακή η ελληνική πλευρά έστειλε ένα οκτασέλιδο επεξηγηματικό κείμενο για τις προτάσεις, το οποίο έχει στην κατοχή της η "Κ".

Η ελληνική πλευρά δέχεται πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα 1% για το 2015 και 2% για το 2016 με δημοσιονομικό κενό να προκύπτει 1,1% του ΑΕΠ για το 2015 (1,995 δισ) και 2% του ΑΕΠ για το 2016 (3.583 δισ.). Το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι από το οποίο θα καλυφθεί το δημοσιονομικό κενό προκύπτει από το αναμορφωμένο ΦΠΑ το οποίο αναμένεται να φέρει έσοδα 1.4 δισ. τον χρόνο.

Παρακάτω είναι τα μέτρα και τα έσοδα που θα προκύψουν σύμφωνα με τον πίνακα που παρουσίασε η ελληνική πλευρά. Συνημμένη είναι και η οκτασέλιδη επεξηγηματική πρόταση της ελληνικής πλευράς.

Συγκεκριμένα τα μέτρα που προτείνει η κυβέρνηση για να καλυφθεί το κενό αυτό :

ΠΑΡΑΜΕΤΡΙΚΑ ΕΣΟΔΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ 2015 1195 εκ (1.1% του ΑΕΠ ) και για το 2016 3.583 ( 2% το ΑΕΠ)

1. Έκτακτη εισφορά 12% σε εταιρείες που έχουν κέρδη πάνω από 1 εκ. Υπολογίζονται έσοδα για το 2015 600 εκ και 600 εκ για το 2016

2. Αύξηση του συντελεστή φορολογίας επιχειρήσεων από 26% στο 29% που θα φέρει έσοδα το 2016 450 εκ.

3. Αύξηση στο φόρο αλληλεγγύης με κέρδη για το 2015 220 εκ. και για το 2016 250 εκ. 

4. Περικοπές στις αμυντικές δαπάνες για το 2016 200 εκ.

5. Φόρος στην τηλεοπτική διαφήμιση με κέρδη για το 2015 100 εκ. και για το 2016 100 εκ. 

6. Φόρος στον ηλεκτρονικό τζόγο (e- gaming) υπολογίζοντας κέρδη για το 2015 35 εκ. και για το 2016 225 εκ. 

7. Διοικητική επίλυση των διαφορών σχετικά με τη φορολογία ακινήτων των τελευταίων χρόνων υπολογίζοντας κέρδη. για το 2015 50 εκ. και για το 2016 50 εκ. Φόρος μεγάλης ακίνητης περιουσίας και φόρος ακίνητης περιουσίας.

8. Τεχνικός έλεγχος οχημάτων ( ΚΤΕΟ) υπολογίζονται έσοδα για to 2015 72 εκ. και για το 2016 50 εκ.

9. Ανασφάλιστα οχήματα υπολογίζονται έσοδα για το 2015 51 εκ. και για το 2016 40 εκ. 

10. Αύξηση του φόρου πολυτελείας συμπεριλαμβάνοντας σκάφη αναψυχής υπολογίζοντας έσοδα για το 2015 47 εκ και για το 2016 47 εκ. 

11. Μεταρρύθμιση του ΦΠΑ υπολογίζονται έσοδα για το 2015 680 εκ και για το 2016 1360 εκ. 

12. Περιορισμός στην πρόωρη συνταξιοδότηση υπολογίζονται έσοδα για το 2016 71 εκ. 

13. Επιστροφή από την φαρμακευτική δαπάνη (rebate) υπολογίζονται έσοδα για το 2015 140 εκ και για το 2016 140 εκ. 

ΔΙΟΙΚΗΤΙΚΑ ΜΕΤΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ 2015 1625 εκ. ( 0.91% του ΑΕΠ ) και για το 2016 2.361 εκ. ( 1.31% του ΑΕΠ)

1. Πάταξη λαθρεμπορίου καυσίμων υπολογίζονται έσοδα για το 2015 75 εκ. και για το 2016 300 εκ. 

2. Έλεγχοι σε τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς υπολογίζονται έσοδα για το 2015 200 εκ. και για το 2016 500 εκ.

3. Πάταξη φοροδιαφυγής στο ΦΠΑ υπολογίζονται έσοδα για το 2015 50 εκ και για το 2016 700 εκ.

4. Έσοδα από ηλεκτρονικό τζόγο ( e-gaming) υπολογίζονται έσοδα για το 2015 160 και για το 2016 361 εκ. 

5. Εφαρμογή κανόνων της ΕΕ για το περιβάλλον και την γεωργία υπολογίζονται έσοδα για το 2015 276 εκ. 

6. Τριγωνικές συναλλαγές υπολογίζονται έσοδα για το 2015 24 εκ. 

7. Προμήθειες και τηλεοπτικές άδειες υπολογίζονται έσοδα για το 2015 340 εκ. 

8. Ρύθμιση ληξιπρόθεσμων οφειλών σε δόσεις υπολογίζονται έσοδα για το 2015 500 εκ. και για το 2016 500 εκ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 15, 2015)

Αυτές οι λίστες γιατί βγαίνουν από εφημερίδες κι όχι από την κυβέρνηση; Γιατί κανείς από την κυβέρνηση ή την Ευρώπη δεν τις σχολιάζει αναλυτικά και επίσημα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2015)

Περίμενε λίγο, σύντομα θα ανέβουν και τα *επίσημα σχόλια* της Κομισιόν (έπαιξαν πριν από λίγο στο Μέγκα).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2015)

Καλό. Η κυβέρνηση που έχει καταστήσει τα non-paper επίσημο τρόπο επικοινωνίας, για να μπορεί να γράφει ό,τι θέλει και μετά να το διαψεύδει, θα βγάλει επίσημη λίστα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 15, 2015)

Αυτό οφείλει να κάνει. Πάντα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 15, 2015)

Δεδομένου ότι οι μισθοί δεν αυξάνονται, τι πάει να πει το παρακάτω;

Εξάλλου, τόνισε ότι οι θεσμοί δεν ζητούν μείωση των μισθών, αλλά ζητούν τον εκσυγχρονισμό του μισθολογίου στο δημόσιο τομέα, με δημοσιονομικά ουδέτερο τρόπο και τη διατήρηση των μισθολογικών πρακτικών στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, σε συνάρτηση με τα διεθνή πρότυπα και λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τα πολύ υψηλά επίπεδα ανεργίας στην Ελλάδα.
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα περικοπές μισθών αλλά ότι οι μισθοί θα πρέπει να αυξάνονται σε συνάρτηση με τις ανάγκες της οικονομίας για παραγωγή και ανταγωνιστικότητα.

Οι προτάσεις των θεσμών προς την κυβέρνηση


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2015)

Υποθέτω ότι εννοεί «μη νομοθετήσεις ελάχιστο μισθό στον ιδιωτικό τομέα». Όσο για «τον εκσυγχρονισμό του μισθολογίου στο δημόσιο τομέα με δημοσιονομικά ουδέτερο τρόπο», σημαίνει ότι επιτρέπεται να αποκαταστήσεις αδικίες αλλά να μην επιβαρύνεις τον προϋπολογισμό στο τέλος. Ό,τι δίνεις σε κάποιους πρέπει να το παίρνεις από άλλους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2015)

Είναι κωδικός που σημαίνει να κοπούν επιτέλους οι εξαιρέσεις κατά υπουργείο κλπ και τα διάφορα προσωποπαγή μεταβατικά επιδόματα που ισχύουν από την προηγούμενη σχετική μεταρρύθμιση (νομίζω επί Ρέππα).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 15, 2015)

Ναι, αλλά αν ζητάνε από τις μεταρρυθμίσεις σ' αυτόν τον τομέα να προκύψει ένα μέρος του πρωτογενούς πλεονάσματος και ταυτόχρονα λένε ότι δεν θέλουν περικοπές μισθών, πώς παντρεύονται αυτά τα δυο; Το κομμάτι με την μη αύξηση του κατώτατου μισθού είναι κατανοητό. Δεν ήταν εκεί η απορία μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2015)

> Δεν αναφέρθηκε στις σημερινές δηλώσεις, αλλά στη Βουλή πριν δέκα ημέρες ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας είχε εντάξει και το θέμα της αύξησης του ΦΠΑ στην κατανάλωση ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος, ανάμεσα στα απαράδεκτα «υφεσιακά και αντιλαϊκά μέτρα». Επειδή έχω «μπλοκάκι», κρατάω υποχρεωτικά όλους τους λογαριασμούς της ΔΕΗ και έκανα υπολογισμούς: ολόκληρο το 2014 πληρώσαμε €586,15 για το ρεύμα και €75,71 ΦΠΑ. Για κατανάλωση 4.914 kWh σε σπίτι 145 τ.μ. Με μερικούς πολλαπλασιασμούς και διαιρέσεις, προκύπτει: αν ο ΦΠΑ αυξηθεί 10% (από 13% σε 23%) θα πληρώνουμε παραπάνω 3,4 λεπτά ανά τετραγωνικό μέτρο. Για το τυπικό τριάρι των 80 τετραγωνικών μιας όχι ευκατάστατης οικογένειας, η επιπλέον επιβάρυνση θα είναι 2,71 ευρώ το μήνα – λιγότερα από όσα πληρώνει μέσω του λογαριασμού της ΔΕΗ για να πληρώνονται ίσα-ίσα οι μισθοί των 1.700 αγωνιστών της αμερόληπτης, δημοκρατικής ΕΡΤ που ανταμείφθηκαν με διορισμό. Αυτά τα 2,71 ευρώ θα δώσουν την ανάκαμψη και την ανάπτυξη, θα καταπολεμήσουν την ανεργία, θα στηρίξουν το εισόδημα των νοικοκυριών;



από *εδώ*

Ας συνεχίσουμε όμως τις συζητήσεις με αχυρανθρώπους...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 16, 2015)

Αχαχαχαχαχα! Σε σπίτι 145 τ.μ. πλήρωσε ρεύμα 586 ευρώ για όλον τον χρόνο; Δηλαδή 49 ευρώ τον μήνα; Άσε που αυτό μάς κάνει περίπου 4200 kwh, όχι τις 4900 που ισχυρίζεται (και που σημαίνει 660 ευρώ τον χρόνο). Για να μην μιλήσω για την αναγωγή σε τετραγωνικά, λες και η κουζίνα, ο θερμοσίφωνας, το πλυντήριο και η λάμπα καίνε λιγότερο αν έχεις μικρότερο σπίτι.

Δόκτορα, μην παρασύρεσαι από ό,τι γράφει ο καθένας επειδή το συμπέρασμα συμπίπτει με την εικόνα που έχεις.

Να δώσω εγώ ένα άλλο παράδειγμα, από την επιχείρησή μας. Το τελευταίο τετράμηνο ξοδέψαμε 4500 kwh και είχαμε λογαριασμό κοντά στο χιλιάρικο. Η αύξηση του ΦΠΑ για αυτόν τον λογαριασμό σημαίνει 80 ευρώ στο τετράμηνο (και είναι το τετράμηνο με την χαμηλότερη κατανάλωση). Δεν είναι ενδεικτικό παράδειγμα, υπάρχουν επιχειρήσεις με πολύ μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση και επιχειρήσεις με μικρότερη, πάντως το μόνο βέβαιο είναι ότι μια αύξηση του ΦΠΑ στον ηλεκτρισμό θα κάνει ζημιά σε α) επιχειρήσεις με μεγάλη κατανάλωση και β) πολυμελείς οικογένειες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2015)

Χέλε, είναι άλλες οι οικιακές τιμές (και ακόμη χαμηλότερα τα τιμολόγια για μικρές οικιακές καταναλώσεις) και άλλα τα τιμολόγια των επιχειρήσεων. Ακόμη, δεν είναι απίθανο ο αρθρογράφος να έχει π.χ. νυκτερινό τιμολόγιο με θερμοσυσσωρευτές, ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα και πλήρη εξοπλισμό με λάμπες οικονομίας --κι από πάνω να μην ανοίγει καν τα δύο δωμάτια εκτός εορτών και λοιπών εξαιρεσίμων. Ακόμη και η αναγωγή ανά τετραγωνικό δεν λέει τίποτα μεθοδολογικά. Το έφερα απλώς σαν ένα τεμπέλικο παράδειγμα (επειδή βαριέμαι να αθροίσω τα δικά μου, που έτσι κι αλλιώς επίσης δεν θα ήταν τυπικά, επειδή κάνω --εδώ και χρόνια, όχι τώρα-- όποια εξοικονόμηση μπορεί να φανταστεί ο άνθρωπος).

Προφανώς δεν διαφωνώ ότι κάθε αύξηση του ΦΠΑ επιβαρύνει· αυτό έλειπε. Όμως το καλάθι της νοικοκυράς δεν περιλαμβάνει μόνο τη ΔΕΗ, περιλαμβάνει π.χ. και την ύδρευση και τα «τυποποιημένα τρόφιμα»: όσπρια, ζυμαρικά, κονσέρβες κάθε λογής όπου η κυβέρνηση έχει ήδη ρίξει λευκή πετσέτα και δίνει συμβολικό αγώνα υπέρ της ΔΕΗ (και όχι, ξέρω γω, και της ΕΥΔΑΠ ή των συγκοινωνιών), ώστε να μη βγάζει άκρη ο καταναλωτής όταν θα του έρθουν αυξημένα τιμολόγια (και) για άλλους δύο λόγους: την επιβάρυνση λόγω ρύπων και την επιβάρυνση λόγω του «σάντουιτς του προσωπικού».


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2015)

Για να το δούμε πιο σφαιρικά, η πιο σαχλή παραπλάνηση αφορά τη χρήση του όρου «υφεσιακά μέτρα», όταν η κυβέρνηση λέει «δεν πρόκειται να πάρουμε υφεσιακά μέτρα» και αναφέρεται σε μειώσεις αποδοχών / συντάξεων ή απολύσεις. Υφεσιακά μέτρα (εκτός από την αβεβαιότητα στην οικονομία) είναι και όλοι οι φόροι που περιλαμβάνονται στις ελληνικές προτάσεις προς τους δανειστές (εδώ). Ακόμα και τα κέρδη που καταθέτουν στις τράπεζες όσοι τα 'χουν και τους περισσεύουν μπορούν να παίξουν αναπτυξιακό ρόλο επιτρέποντας ρευστότητα στις τράπεζες. Μόνο οι φόροι σε λεφτά που φεύγουν προς λογαριασμούς του εξωτερικού δεν είναι υφεσιακοί.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 16, 2015)

Μ' άλλα λόγια, υφεσιακά μέτρα παίρνονται εδώ και μια πενταετία. Για όλα φταιν οι δημοσιονομικοί πολλαπλασιαστές...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 16, 2015)

Οικιακό τιμολόγιο έχουμε. Προφανώς και είναι χαμηλότερες οι τιμές για χαμηλές καταναλώσεις, αλλά εγώ λέω "και τι γίνεται με αυτούς που δεν μπορούν να μην έχουν μεγάλες καταναλώσεις"; Ο αρθρογράφος μπορεί οτιδήποτε. Μπορεί όλα αυτά που λες, μπορεί να μην είναι πολλά άτομα (πράγμα που αυξάνει την κατανάλωση), μπορεί να μην χρησιμοποιεί πολύ το σπίτι, να έχει ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα, συλλέκτες, κτλ.

Μιλήσαμε αρκετά για επιχειρηματίες και ιδιώτες vs δημόσιο. Ε, αυτό είναι ένα από τα πράγματα που θα έχουν πολύ αρνητικό αντίκτυπο στις επιχειρήσεις.


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Μ' άλλα λόγια, υφεσιακά μέτρα παίρνονται εδώ και μια πενταετία. .



Μα προφανώς. Κάθε ευρώ που αφαιρείται από την κυκλοφορία του χρήματος συντείνει στην ύφεση. Αλλά προσοχή: το αντίθετο του υφεσιακός είναι το πληθωριστικός, δεν είναι το αναπτυξιακός. Για τα αναπτυξιακά μέτρα που (δεν) παίρνουμε, άλλη κουβέντα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2015)

Διάβαζα το κείμενο για τη συγκέντρωση με το σύνθημα «Παίρνουμε τη διαπραγμάτευση στα χέρια μας - Γκρεμίζουμε τη λιτότητα» (εδώ) και σκεφτόμουν πώς ολόκληρος χώρος έχει αιχμαλωτιστεί στη δική του ρητορική (κάπου ήθελα να ρίξω το κλισέ). Είδα στη συνέχεια το σύνθημα της επόμενης συγκέντρωσης, της Πέμπτης: «Μένουμε Ευρώπη». Θυμήθηκα ότι γεννήθηκα και μεγάλωσα σε μια «οδό Ευρώπης». Τώρα εξηγούνται πολλά.


----------



## Costas (Jun 17, 2015)

Ποιας Ευρώπης; εκείνης που την πήδηξε ο ταύρος; :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2015)

Costas said:


> Ποιας Ευρώπης; εκείνης που την πήδηξε ο ταύρος; :)



Ακριβώς. Κοντά στην Ιδομενέως και την Αριάδνης.


----------



## Costas (Jun 17, 2015)

Κοντά στην Ψεύστου και την Προδότρας, δηλαδή. 

Νικόλας Σεβαστάκης
Κακός πολιτικός λυρισμός Μήπως η υιοθέτηση ενός κριτικού ρεαλισμού αναιρεί τον ίδιο τον λόγο ύπαρξης μιας Αριστεράς; Πηγή: www.lifo.gr
Πάει, πρόθυμος γερμανοτσολιάς και αυτός...


----------



## Earion (Jun 17, 2015)

Δεν το πιστεύετε; Κι όμως υπάρχει: *Οδός Ενωμένης Ευρώπης*







Μόνο που απαγορεύεται η διέλευση....


----------



## Costas (Jun 17, 2015)

Trespassers will be shot! Πώς και δεν την έχουν γεμίσει τρύπες με τα δίκανα;


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2015)

Δρόμος προς το παρόν γνωστός μόνο στα Bing maps:







https://www.bing.com/maps/#Y3A9Mzcu...sdmw9NCZzdHk9ciZxPWVub21lbmlzJTIwZXZyb3Bpcw==


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2015)

*Στη δημοσιότητα η προκαταρκτική έκθεση της Επιτροπής για το χρέος*

[...] Όλα τα στοιχεία που παρουσιάζουμε στην Προκαταρκτική Έκθεση καταδεικνύουν ότι η Ελλάδα όχι μόνο δεν είναι σε θέση να πληρώσει το χρέος, αλλά και δεν πρέπει να το πληρώσει. Πρωτίστως διότι το χρέος που προκάλεσαν οι ρυθμίσεις που επέβαλε η Τρόικα παραβιάζει ευθέως τα θεμελιώδη ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα των κατοίκων της Ελλάδας. Ως εκ τούτου η Ελλάδα δεν πρέπει να πληρώσει αυτό το χρέος διότι είναι παράνομο, αθέμιτο και επονείδιστο.

Η Επιτροπή διαπίστωσε επίσης ότι η μη βιωσιμότητα του ελληνικού δημόσιου χρέους ήταν εξαρχής προδήλως γνωστή ευθύς στους διεθνείς δανειστές, τις ελληνικές αρχές και τα συστημικά μέσα ενημέρωσης. Μολαταύτα οι ελληνικές αρχές, μαζί με κάποιες κυβερνήσεις της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, συνωμότησαν το 2010 ενάντια στην αναδιάρθρωση του δημόσιου χρέους προκειμένου να προστατεύσουν τα χρηματοπιστωτικά ιδρύματα. Τα συστημικά μέσα ενημέρωσης έκρυψαν την αλήθεια από τους πολίτες παριστάνοντας ότι δήθεν η διάσωση αφορούσε την Ελλάδα και όχι τις τράπεζες, και συνάμα εξυφαίνοντας μια αφήγηση που στόχευε να εμφανίσει τον ελληνικό πληθυσμό σαν δήθεν άξιο των αδικοπραξιών των δανειστών. [...]

Έχοντας ολοκληρώσει την προκαταρκτική φάση της έρευνάς της, η Επιτροπή Αλήθειας του Δημόσιου Χρέους θεωρεί ότι η Ελλάδα ήταν και παραμένει θύμα μιας προσχεδιασμένης επίθεσης, η οποία οργανώθηκε από το Διεθνές Νομισματικό Ταμείο, την Ευρωπαϊκή Κεντρική Τράπεζα και την Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή. Αυτό το βίαιο, παράνομο και ανήθικο εγχείρημά τους έχει μοναδικό σκοπό να περάσουν τα ιδιωτικά χρέη στο δημόσιο.[...]

Πλήρης η προκαταρκτική έκθεση εδώ:
http://www.hellenicparliament.gr/En...u/?press=7d77f95d-4b01-43ac-a78d-a4ba017df47e

Μια περίληψη εδώ:
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500005722

Δεν έχω αποφασίσει ακόμα αν θα πέσει πολύ γέλιο ή πολύ κλάμα με αυτή την έκθεση. Αν υποτίθεται ότι θέλεις να «πουλήσεις» αυτό το κείμενο στους δυτικούς για να πετύχεις κάτι, δεν τη γεμίζεις διατυπώσεις που βρομάνε ακροαριστερίλα από μακριά. Το κείμενο είναι κατάλληλο περισσότερο για την αριστερή πτέρυγα του Σύριζα. 

Για τη νομική εγκυρότητα της έκθεσης υπάρχουν αρμοδιότεροι. Παλιότερα είχα βάλει σχετικό σύνδεσμο εδώ:
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500005722


Προσθέτω και το συμπέρασμα από εδώ:

Το δόγμα του επαχθούς χρέους, όπως έχει διαμορφωθεί σήμερα, θέτει αυστηρές προϋποθέσεις για την επίκλησή του, οι οποίες στην περίπτωση της Ελλάδος είτε δεν πληρούνται (έλλειψη λαϊκής συναινέσεως, απουσία οφέλους κατά την ανάληψη του χρέους) είτε είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να αποδειχτούν (απουσία οφέλους κατά την δαπάνη των πόρων, γνώση των δανειστών). Επιπλέον, οι (από νομικής πλευράς) περιορισμένης εκτάσεως μεταβολές που πιθανολογείται ότι θα προκληθούν στο πλαίσιο των επερχομένων εκλογών καθιστούν εξαιρετικά αμφίβολο τον χαρακτηρισμό των μεταβολών αυτών ως αλλαγής καθεστώτος, ώστε να ανοίξει ο δρόμος για την επίκληση του δόγματος του επαχθούς χρέους. Εξάλλου, ο όποιος επαχθής χαρακτήρας του χρέους έχει αλλοιωθεί ανεπανόρθωτα μετά την αναδιάρθρωσή του, ενώ τα δάνεια του μηχανισμού στηρίξεως αποσκοπούσαν στην αποτροπή του κινδύνου στάσεως πληρωμών και ως εκ τούτου, κατά κοινή παραδοχή, είναι αδύνατον να χαρακτηριστούν τα ίδια επαχθή:53 Το Μνημόνιο και οι Δανειακές Συμβάσεις έχουν πρακτικά «ξεπλύνει» τα χρέη της Ελλάδος. Τέλος, τα από νομικής πλευράς σαθρά θεμέλια του χαρακτηρισμού του ελληνικού χρέους ως επαχθούς αποδυναμώνουν συνακολούθως και την χρήση ενός τέτοιου ισχυρισμού ως διαπραγματευτικού όπλου, ενώ ενδεχόμενη επίκλησή του είναι πιθανόν να έχει μακροπροθέσμως δυσμενείς επιπτώσεις για το διεθνές κύρος και την πιστοληπτική ικανότητα της χώρας, επιπτώσεις δυσανάλογες προς τα άμεσα οικονομικά οφέλη (όπως φαίνεται ότι έκριναν Νότιος Αφρική και Ιράκ, που είχαν πολύ ισχυρότερα νομικά ερείσματα για τα δικά τους χρέη). Εν κατακλείδι, στην ελληνική περίπτωση το δόγμα του επαχθούς χρέους ούτε ως νομικό επιχείρημα ευσταθεί ούτε ως διαπραγματευτικό εργαλείο προσφέρεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2015)

Αντίθετα, εγώ βρίσκω πολύ ενδιαφέρον ότι (αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά) εισάγει πλέον ανοιχτά και δημόσια μια νέα οπτική στα δημόσια οικονομικά, τουλάχιστον των λεγόμενων ανεπτυγμένων χωρών, πολύ τραβηγμένη στα μάτια μου (για τα οποία ένα εικοσάευρο είναι ένα εικοσάευρο, όπου και αν έχει τυπωθεί, κάτι σαν την αφορμή για την αρχαία φράση _pecunia non olet_). 

Σύμφωνα με την οπτική της επιτροπής, αφενός το χρέος του 2009-2010 δεν ήταν αυτό που ήταν επειδή... (η γνωστή συζήτηση) και με αφορμή κάτι αεροπλανικά της ευρωπαϊκής στατιστικής υπηρεσίας που μας επιβλήθηκαν εκεί και τότε από τους έξω (*με έμφαση στο «επιβλήθηκαν»*) ξεκίνησε μια διαδικασία υποχρεωτικής δανειοδότησής μας (απλώς και μόνο για να μη βαρέσουμε κανόνι και τιναχτεί όλο το τραπεζικό ευρωκούγκι στον αέρα, διότι εμάς θα έπρεπε να είναι σκασίλα μας αν τινάζονταν στον αέρα οι ξένες τράπεζες που ήταν κορόιδα και μας δάνεισαν). Στη συνέχεια, ακόμη χειρότερα, η μορφή του χρέους μετασχηματίστηκε και αντί να είναι προς ιδιώτες με το ελληνικό δίκαιο (που τους τραβάγαμε και κανόνι όποια ώρα μας γουστάρει ως κράτος) μετατράπηκε σε χρέος προς τον δημόσιο τομέα με αγγλικό δίκαιο, από το οποίο δεν μπορείς να ξεμπλέξεις εξίσου εύκολα (βαρώντας κανόνι) άρα ως κράτος στερηθήκαμε *δια της έξωθεν επιβολής* (στην οποία συνέπραξε μια ομάδα πολιτικών και οικονομικών ηγεσιών της χώρας) μια πολύτιμη δυνατότητα, άρα το _σήμερα διαμορφωμένο_ χρέος είναι παράνομο, απεχθές και δυσώδες και άρα επαναφέρουμε μονομερώς το δικαίωμά μας ως κράτος να μην το πληρώσουμε.

Αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά τον νομικό ισχυρισμό, που θα έλεγε και η ΠτΒ, διακρίνω καμιά δεκαριά σοβαρά λογικά και πραγματολογικά σφάλματα και ένα τεράστιο ηθικό θέμα (στα μάτια μου πάντα): ότι ακόμη και αν είναι αόρατο, το κεντρικό επιχείρημα είναι πως αποστερηθήκαμε τη δυνατότητα να τραβήξουμε ένα γιγάντιο κανόνι στην υπόλοιπη ανθρωπότητα και ύστερα από μια «δύσκολη περίοδο» (όπως είναι η τρέχουσα ορολογία των νεοδραχμικών) να ξαναρχίσουμε τα ίδια, ωραίοι ως Έλληνες. Το συζητάμε, πάντως, αν δεν το καταλαβαίνω σωστά.

Επίσης κτγμ, αν το παρατηρήσετε, είναι το ίδιο κεντρικό («αντιμνημονιακό») επιχείρημα που διατρέχει, φανερά ή υπόγεια, και όλη την κυβερνητική πολιτική (και συνεπώς, η εντύπωση ότι η ΠτΒ λειτουργεί αυτονομημένα είναι πάντα κτγμ εσφαλμένη). Ας θυμηθούμε τα κουγκικά του ΥπΕθΑ, ας θυμηθούμε τα φλογερά άρθρα του εστέτ ΥπΟικ περί χρεοκοπίας μέσα στην ευρωζώνη και ας προσδεθούμε, καθώς οι διαδοχικές προθεσμίες τεχνικής χρεοκοπίας θα πλησιάζουν (και θα παρέρχονται, ενδεχομένως), δοκιμάζοντας στην πράξη και το κεντρικό κυβερνητικό επιχείρημα («δεν τρέχει τίποτα με τα λεφτά των ξένων, εμείς θα πορευτούμε με τα δικά μας που μας φτάνουν») αλλά και αυτό που ισχυρίζονταν οι (συμβατικά χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο) «μνημονιακοί» από την αρχή της κρίσης: ότι τα λεφτά δεν πέφτουν από τα δέντρα, δεν δημιουργούνται μόνο (ή έστω κυρίως) από την κατανάλωση που προέρχεται από την πληρωμή μισθών και συντάξεων του δημόσιου τομέα και κυρίως, χρειάζεται να μπορείς και να παράγεις κάτι που να θέλουν να αγοράσουν και οι απέξω.

Το σημαντικότερο πρόβλημα στα μάτια μου είναι βέβαια, πως αν τραβήξεις ένα τεράστιο κανόνι σε οποιονδήποτε, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση ο άλλος θα σε φτύσει και δεν θα σου ξαναμιλήσει (στη χειρότερη θα βάλει εισπρακτικές εταιρείες, φουσκωτούς κλπ, για να εισπράξει ό,τι μπορεί, τα ξέρουμε) και θα πρέπει να είναι πραγματικά πολύτιμο και μοναδικό αυτό που του πουλάς για να ξεχάσει ότι έβαλες μονομερώς το χέρι στην τσέπη του και του έφαγες στην ψύχρα αυτά που είχες συμφωνήσει να του τα επιστρέψεις, έστω στο μακρινό μέλλον. Προσωπικά δεν έχω ανακαλύψει ακόμη ποιο θα είναι αυτό το πολύτιμο αντικείμενο, αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι πολύ σύντομα θα μάθουμε.

Και επειδή μου αρέσει να μιλάω και με αριθμούς, ας συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι ακόμη και αν αποφασίζαμε μονομερώς να μην ξαναπληρώσουμε δεκάρα από τα χρέη μας, αρκεί μια «πολιτική απόφαση» της αναγκαστικά υπόλοιπης Ευρώπης και μια τηλεφωνική συνδιάσκεψη της ΕΚΤ για να κόψει ισόποσο χρήμα (ή να στρέψει προς συγκεκριμένους παραλήπτες το ανάλογο ποσοστό του μπαζούκας του 1 τρις του Ντράγκι). Αυτή είναι η «μεγάλη και φοβερή ζημιά» που θα τους κάνουμε και την οποία «τρέμουν». Βέβαια, θα χρειαστεί η ΕΚΤ να λειτουργήσει κάπως σαν Fed, οπότε νομίζω ότι ο εστέτ ΥπΟικ θα έχει αποδείξει το επιχείρημά του (και του αγγλοσαξονικού κατεστημένου) ότι το ευρώ είχε σχεδιαστεί λάθος και θα κερδίσει το βραβείο.

Δεν ισχυρίζομαι βέβαια ότι τα ποσά είναι μικρά και κανείς δεν σου χαρίζει τίποτα (όπως είδαμε και στην Κύπρο), κυρίως επειδή _pacta sunt servanda_. Με άλλα λόγια, σε κάποιο σημείο, το πολιτικό κόστος για όλο το τρέχον εγχείρημα της ΕΕ (δηλαδή την επιβίωση ολόκληρης της περιοχής στο παγκόσμιο οικονομικό περιβάλλον ύστερα από 20, 30, 40 χρόνια) γίνεται μεγαλύτερο από το οικονομικό. Διαφορετικά, καμία ευρωπαϊκή κυβέρνηση δεν θα μπορεί να σταθεί μελλοντικά στο εσωτερικό της αν δεν έχει απόλυτα διεκδικητική πολιτική από τους «Ευρωπαίους» και η ευρωπαϊκή πολυφωνία, οι εγωισμοί και οι εθνικοί λεονταρισμοί δεν θα χρειαστούν πολύ χρόνο μέχρι να τινάξουν ξανά ολόκληρη την «ήπειρό» μας --αυτή τη μικρή ασιατική χερσόνησο-- στον αέρα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2015)

Ετοιμαζόμουν να σε ευχαριστήσω ιδιωτικά για το παραπάνω κείμενο, αλλά όχι, θα το κάνω δημόσια. Είναι σαφέστατο, πλήρες και πολύ καλογραμμένο. Μακάρι να διαβαστεί και πιο πέρα από τα δικά μας όρια.


----------



## Costas (Jun 18, 2015)

nickel said:


> Το κείμενο είναι κατάλληλο περισσότερο για την αριστερή πτέρυγα του Σύριζα.


Νομίζω πως το κείμενο είναι κατάλληλο για όλους τους ψηφοφόρους του Σύριζα. Με αυτή τη συλλογιστική έφτασε το 35% του εκλογικού σώματος να τους ψηφίσει. Άλλωστε, και οι υπόλοιπες δυνάμεις έλεγαν "μακάρι η νέα κυβέρνηση να πετύχει μια καλύτερη συμφωνία κλπ." Ο ίδιος ο τίτλος του παρόντος νήματος (το έχω επισημάνει από την πρώτη στιγμή) υπονοεί ότι "μια νέα πραγματικότητα ξημέρωσε", ότι κάτι άλλαξε στα θεμελιώδη δεδομένα. Ε, αυτή είναι η νέα πραγματικότητα, και σε αυτές τις παραδοχές βασίζεται. Και ναι, όταν έχεις τέτοιες παραδοχές, αν θες να μη χάσεις το πολιτικό σου κεφάλαιο, πρέπει να πουλήσεις μαγκιά ως την τελευταία στιγμή, αλλιώς θα σε πουν (που σε έχουν ήδη πει κάποιοι) "κότα λιράτη". Γι' αυτό άλλωστε συμμάχησε ο Σύριζα με τους ΑΝΕΛ, για να αποκλειστεί η κωλοτούμπα. Τώρα, αυτοί που τον ψήφισαν για να κάνει την κωλοτούμπα έχουν καταληφθεί από άγχος, αλλά η τρόικα τούς βγάζει από τη δύσκολη θέση με την πρόταση για ΦΠΑ 23% στη ΔΕΗ. Εν κατακλείδι, δεν είναι ακροαριστερό το κείμενο· ακροαριστεροί είναι τάχα οι ΑΝΕΛ; δεν εκφράζει τους ΑΝΕΛ αυτό το κείμενο; δεν εκφράζει πιθανότατα και τη Χρυσή Αυγή; Επίσης οι αναρχικοί "τρομοκράτες" στις προκηρύξεις τους εσχάτως δεν αναφέρονται στο μνημόνιο κλπ., για να συνδέσουν την άχρονη δράση τους με την επικαιρότητα και ν' αποχτήσουν ακροατήριο; Καλύπτει δηλ. αυτή η θεωρία ένα ευρύτατο φάσμα της κοινωνίας, εξ ου και οι δημοσκοπήσεις. Η μόνη διαφοροποίηση είναι στο ώς πού εύχεται ο καθένας να φτάσει η κόντρα, όχι όμως στο αφήγημα. Άλλωστε μέρος του αφηγήματος ισχύει κατά γράμμα, το έχουν άλλωστε πει και οι δανειστές, ότι "τώρα είμαστε πιο έτοιμοι ν' αφήσουμε την Ελλάδα να πάει να πνιγεί απ' ό,τι ήμασταν το 2010", όπερ εστί μεθερμηνευόμενον ότι "τότε δεν ήμασταν έτοιμοι και αναγκαστήκαμε να δώσουμε τα λεφτά, με εμπράγματες και χρηματικές [βλ. Φιλανδία] εγγυήσεις ώστε να είμαστε έτοιμοι τώρα".

Εξακολουθώ να μη βλέπω ποιο είναι το θετικό σχέδιο της κυβέρνησης για να έρθει χρήμα, επενδυτικό χρήμα, στην Ελλάδα. Γιατί μαύρα κοράκια με νύχια γαμψά δεν είναι μόνο η ΕΕ· άλλο τόσο είναι η Κίνα, η Ρωσία κλπ. Η Κίνα, που καταγγελλόταν για τις αποικιακές συνθήκες εργασίας στο Πέραμα, τώρα έχει γίνει το όνειρο του Συριζαίου για επενδύσεις στη χώρα. Στο μεταξύ, το κράτος της Αριστεράς χτίζεται βήμα-βήμα. Ε, έπρεπε να το περάσει η Ελλάδα και αυτό, μετά το κράτος της Επαράτου και το κράτος του Πασόκ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2015)

Εγώ θέλω να σχολιάσω μόνο αυτό το κομμάτι:



drsiebenmal said:


> Το σημαντικότερο πρόβλημα στα μάτια μου είναι βέβαια, πως αν τραβήξεις ένα τεράστιο κανόνι σε οποιονδήποτε, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση ο άλλος θα σε φτύσει και δεν θα σου ξαναμιλήσει (στη χειρότερη θα βάλει εισπρακτικές εταιρείες, φουσκωτούς κλπ, για να εισπράξει ό,τι μπορεί, τα ξέρουμε) και θα πρέπει να είναι πραγματικά πολύτιμο και μοναδικό αυτό που του πουλάς για να ξεχάσει ότι έβαλες μονομερώς το χέρι στην τσέπη του και του έφαγες στην ψύχρα αυτά που είχες συμφωνήσει να του τα επιστρέψεις, έστω στο μακρινό μέλλον. Προσωπικά δεν έχω ανακαλύψει ακόμη ποιο θα είναι αυτό το πολύτιμο αντικείμενο, αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι πολύ σύντομα θα μάθουμε.



Όχι. Δεν λειτουργούν έτσι οι χρεοκοπίες κρατών. Μπορείς να το δεις και ιστορικά. Αλλά, αλήθεια, πες μου, αν αυτή είναι η λογική αντίδραση, κατά την γνώμη σου, απέναντι σε κάποιον που βαράει κανόνι και τους αφήνει όλους απλήρωτους, ποια είναι η λογική αντίδραση απέναντι σε κάποιον που πρώτα σε καταστρέφει με επεκτατικό, χυδαίο πόλεμο και μετά βαράει και κανόνι; Και κατόπιν σε παρακαλάει να αφήσεις τα χρέη πολέμου για αργότερα και αργότερα αποφασίζει ότι τελικά όχι, δεν θα πληρώσει τίποτα σε κανέναν;

Αν στον πρώτο η αντίδραση είναι να τον φτύσουν και να μην του ξαναμιλήσουν ποτέ, στον δεύτερο ποια είναι; Γιατί δεν έγινε έτσι στην πραγματικότητα; Γιατί στην πραγματικότητα άφησαν τον δεύτερο να γίνει ένα από τα ισχυρότερα κράτη, ξεχνώντας τα χρέη του (που είναι καθοριστικός παράγοντας για να τον αφήσεις να αποκτήσει ξανά πλούτο) και τον απίστευτο πόνο που σκόρπισε;

Όχι, οι σχέσεις κρατών δεν είναι σαν τις σχέσεις των ανθρώπων.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2015)

Πάντως, ντοκ, αυτό που λες το σκεφτόμουν αυτές τις μέρες: αν σκεφτείς ότι ήδη έχουμε ακυρώσεις στον τουρισμό από τη βόρεια Ευρώπη, σκέψου τι θα γίνει στην περίπτωση που περιγράφεις. Θέλω να πω, όταν εμείς είχαμε την καμπάνια «επιμένετε ελληνικά» και κάναμε μποϊκοτάζ στα δανέζικα προϊόντα, είχε επίπτωση αυτό και θυμάμαι ότι υπήρχαν διαμαρτυρίες. Φαντάσου τώρα να πηγαίνει ο Ευρωπαίος στο σουπερμάρκετ και να βλέπει προϊόντα από τη χώρα που βάρεσε κανόνι και δε θα δώσει ποτέ πίσω τα λεφτά που χρωστάει. Εγώ στη θέση του θα τα προσπερνούσα και θα αγόραζα κάτι άλλο.


Και φυσικά, για να υπάρχουν προϊόντα σε περίπτωση χρεοκοπίας θα πρέπει να έχουμε λεφτά να αγοράζουμε πετρέλαιο. Χμ.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2015)

Η συζήτηση για το ποια προϊόντα παράγονται με πετρέλαιο συνεχίζεται εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2015)

Χέλλε, θα σου απαντήσω και σε αυτό το παραμύθι για πρώτη και τελευταία φορά.

Μετά τον πόλεμο, όπως ξέρεις, η Γερμανία διαιρέθηκε σε τέσσερις ζώνες κατοχής. Αρχικά, οι απόψεις για το μέλλον της Γερμανίας δίισταντο· ο Τσόρτσιλ π.χ. ήθελε να μείνουν τέσσερα κράτη και μάλιστα χωρίς βιομηχανική (μόνο αγροτική) παραγωγή. Τα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια η Γερμανία ήταν ερειπωμένη και υπό κατοχή, και πολύ δίκαια θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς. Τα περισσότερα εργοστάσια είχαν γκρεμιστεί, υπήρξαν και πολλά και διάφορα προβλήματα που δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ. Σιγά σιγά όμως, καθώς η ζωή προχωρούσε, υψώθηκαν νέα, σκληρότερα σύνορα στο κέντρο της Ευρώπης και το 1949 δημιουργήθηκαν δύο νέα κράτη. Στον ανατολικό τομέα, τα πράγματα ήταν πιο απλά και οι αποζημιώσεις «εισπράχθηκαν» επί τόπου. Ολόκληρα εργοστάσια και πρώτες ύλες μεταφέρθηκαν ως αποζημίωση στα Ουράλια κλπ. Δίκαια, πάντα, κτγμ.

Στον δυτικό τομέα, οι τρεις σύμμαχοι αποφάσισαν ότι χρειάζονταν την Ομοσπονδιακή πια Γερμανία ως αντίβαρο και προμαχώνα κατά της «σοβιετικής απειλής» και αποφάσισαν να την στηρίξουν παντί τρόπω, όπως π.χ. με την αερογέφυρα του Βερολίνου.

Το 1953 οι γραμμές είχαν σκληρύνει ακόμη περισσότερο. Στο Ανατολικό Βερολίνο είχαν υπάρξει εργατικές διαμαρτυρίες και αιματηρή καταστολή, στη Δύση η οικονομία είχε αρχίσει (χάρη στο Σχέδιο Μάρσαλ και τη νομισματική μεταρρύθμιση του Αντενάουερ) να ανακάμπτει. Οι Δυτικοί αποφάσισαν να προωθήσουν την ένταξη της Δυτ. Γερμανίας σε όλους τους διεθνείς ειρηνικούς και στρατιωτικούς θεσμούς και την υποστήριξή της ώστε να γίνει μια υποδειγματική βιομηχανική δημοκρατική χώρα απέναντι από το «σιδηρούν παραπέτασμα».

Στα πλαίσια αυτά συγκλήθηκε και η παγκόσμια διάσκεψη για τη ρύθμιση (τη ρύθμιση, όχι το χάρισμα) του πολεμικού χρέους της. Όλοι οι (δυτικοί) πιστωτές συμφώνησαν να αναβληθεί η συζήτηση για όταν θα είχε υπογραφεί η λήξη του πολέμου, αφενός επειδή θα ήταν μια συμφωνία όπου εκείνη την εποχή δεν θα εμπλεκόταν ολόκληρη η Γερμανία και αφετέρου επειδή καμία «δυτική χώρα» δεν σκόπευε να ενισχύσει τις κομμουνιστικές πλέον χώρες που είχαν υπάρξει κυρίως θύματα των Ναζί: Ρωσία, Πολωνία, Ουκρανία. Για τις γερμανικές ζημιές στη Δυτική Ευρώπη αποφάσισαν να βρουν άλλους τρόπους αποζημιώσεων. Πήραν εργάτες από φτωχές περιοχές στα εργοστάσιά τους (μια άλλη πολυποίκιλη ιστορία κλπ), προώθησαν τις συνεργασίες ΕΚΑΧ και μετά την ΕΟΚ όπου η Γερμανία αναλάμβανε πάντα έναν πιο παθητικό ρόλο ατμομηχανής και χορηγού κλπ.

Αναρωτιέμαι τώρα (αλλά η ερώτηση είναι κατά βάση ρητορική και δεν με ενδιαφέρει καν αν και τι θα απαντήσεις):

*Τι σχέση έχουν όλα αυτά με την τωρινή δική μας κατάσταση;* Κηρύξαμε σε κανέναν τον άδικο πόλεμο και αφού τον χάσαμε, γίναμε θύματα κατοχής και υποχρέωσης καταβολής πολεμικών αποζημιώσεων; Ή πήραμε δανεικά και επιδοτήσεις με το τσουβάλι και τα κάναμε εκτός των θετικών και μη ανταποδοτικές πληρωμές στον δημόσιο και ιδιωτικό τομέα και αναλάβαμε κάθε λογής δεσμεύσεις «με τα λεφτά των άλλων»; 

Είναι δυνατόν άνθρωπος με τριψήφιο IQ να ανάγει στα σοβαρά δυο εντελώς διαφορετικές καταστάσεις στον πιο ελάχιστο παρονομαστή που μπορεί να υπάρξει: «χρωστάγανε λεφτά -- τους τα ρυθμίσανε», «χρωστάμε λεφτά, να μας τα ρυθμίσουνε» και να περιμένει σοβαρή συζήτηση πάνω σε αυτόν τον παρονομαστή; Η Γερμανία αποδέχτηκε και ανέλαβε σε αντάλλαγμα να μην ξανακάνει ό,τι έκανε στο παρελθόν, να μην ξαναφτιάξει χρέη και κυρίως (και πολύ χειρότερο), τον βουβό ρόλο του πεδίου πρώτης σύγκρουσης των ρωσικών με τα νατοϊκά τανξ και των αμερικανικών με τους ρώσικους Πέρσινγκ και Κρουζ. 

Εμείς τι αναλαμβάνουμε και αποδεχόμαστε; Να τσακωνόμαστε στα πρωινάδικα και να κάνουμε ρυθμίσεις για ποδόσφαιρα και ντισκοτέκες; Δεν μπορούμε να αναλάβουμε να φτιάξουμε δικά μας σχέδια και να ρυθμίσουμε τα δεκαπέντε στραβά που μας εμποδίζουν να είμαστε ΣΕΚ;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2015)

Δεν έκανα καμμιά αναγωγή, αν και είπαμε, έχω διψήφιο IQ (ίσως και μονοψήφιο, ποιος ξέρει...). Είπα μόνο ότι δεν λειτουργούν έτσι οι σχέσεις των κρατών και η περίπτωση της Γερμανίας το αποδεικνύει (υπάρχουν και πολλές άλλες περιπτώσεις, αλλά ας μην επεκταθούμε). Την ιστορία την ξέρω, δεν αλλάζει κάτι πάνω σ' αυτό που είπα. Όταν αποφασίστηκε να ενωθεί η Γερμανία, θα μπορούσαν να υπογράψουν μια συμφωνία αποπληρωμής των υπόλοιπων χρεών προς όλες τις χώρες που χρωστούσε (η Γερμανία). Δεν έγινε όμως έτσι, γιατί δεν λειτουργούν έτσι οι σχέσεις των κρατών. Αν είχε γίνει έτσι, η Γερμανία θα ήταν ακόμη μια χώρα που θα πάσχιζε σαν δούλος να παράγει για να ξεπληρώνει χρέη. Κάτι ανάλογο με αυτό δηλαδή που θα συμβεί σε εμάς για την επόμενη εικοσαετία (τουλάχιστον).

ΣΕΚ μας εμποδίζει το χρέος να γίνουμε. Μην μου πεις ότι δεν ήμασταν σε έναν δρόμο για να γίνουμε σύγχρονο κράτος, έστω και με αργό ρυθμό. Μην μου πεις ότι δεν άλλαξε τίποτα από το 1980 ως το 2000 ή από το 2000 ως το 2010.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2015)

Σοβαρέψου. Η Γερμανία του 1953 δεν είχε πρόσβαση σε πόρους της ΕΚΤ και στην πρέσα του Ντράγκι. Ο κόσμος ήταν άλλος και αλλιώς.

Χέλλε, το χρέος δεν είναι πρόβλημα. Δεν ψάχνουμε δανεικά από τις αγορές. Η επίκληση του χρέους σήμερα είναι αχυράνθρωπος. Πριν από την κρίση, που είχαμε πρόσβαση στις αγορές, πληρώναμε πολλαπλάσια για την εξυπηρέτηση του χρέους από ό,τι σήμερα. Να τελειώνει επιτέλους και αυτό το παραμύθι. 

35 δις για άμεσες επενδύσεις την επόμενη τετραετία δήλωσε δημόσια ο Γιουνκέρ ότι θα δώσει προίκα η κακιά Κομισιόν στον Τσίπρα και δεν διαψεύστηκε από την κυβέρνηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2015)

Η εξυπηρέτηση του χρέους δεν είναι ένας αριθμός, εξαρτάται από την ικανότητα του κράτους να παράγει αρκετά γι' αυτόν τον σκοπό. Όσο χαμηλό κι αν είναι το κόστος, αν έχεις φτάσει στα όριά σου δεν μπορείς να εξυπηρετήσεις το χρέος. Τέλος πάντων, δεν έχω χρόνο γι' αυτό τώρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 18, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χέλλε, το χρέος δεν είναι πρόβλημα. Δεν ψάχνουμε δανεικά από τις αγορές. Η επίκληση του χρέους σήμερα είναι αχυράνθρωπος. Πριν από την κρίση, που είχαμε πρόσβαση στις αγορές, πληρώναμε πολλαπλάσια για την εξυπηρέτηση του χρέους από ό,τι σήμερα. Να τελειώνει επιτέλους και αυτό το παραμύθι.


Μ' αυτόν τον σανό έχουν ταΐσει κόσμο και κοσμάκη. Είναι ασύλληπτο πόσοι άνθρωποι μιλάνε για το χρέος, ενώ το πρόβλημα είναι τα ελλείμματα. Νομίζουν ότι αν διαγραφεί το χρέος, θα είμαστε ελεύθεροι κι ωραίοι να ξοδεύουμε τον (ανύπαρκτο) πλούτο μας όπως γουστάρουμε.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2015)

Ε, ναι. Γι' αυτό ρωτάω και ξαναρωτάω τον Ελληγενή πόσο γρήγορα θα ξαναδημιουργηθούν τα ελλείμματα ακόμα κι αν διαγραφεί όλο μας το χρέος μονοκοντυλιά, κι εκείνος όλο λέει ότι μου έχει απαντήσει ή ότι δεν έχει χρόνο και μετά μας θυμίζει χωρίς να το λέει ξεκάθαρα ότι οι Γερμανοί είναι ναζί και χρωστάνε τα δικά τους χρέη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2015)

Ντροπή σου που το λες αυτό. Δεν έχω πει πουθενά ότι οι Γερμανοί είναι ναζί. Ότι δεν έχουν πληρώσει τα δικά τους χρέη είναι αλήθεια, βέβαια.

Το αληθινό παραμύθι είναι αυτό με τα ελλείμματα. Για ποια ελλείμματα μιλάμε;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ντροπή σου που το λες αυτό.


Ναι, ε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2015)

Αν αυτό καταλαβαίνεις απ' αυτό, ας το ξεκαθαρίσω μια και καλή. ΔΕΝ ΛΕΩ ΑΥΤΟ. Αυτό είναι ακριβώς ο ορισμός της διαστρέβλωσης, μιας και σου αρέσει η λέξη.


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2015)

Έλλη, υποθέτω ότι θες να πεις ότι αφού η Γερμανία (κι η Ιαπωνία, γιατί να σταματήσουμε στη Γερμανία; ) στηρίχτηκε για να γίνει αυτό που είναι σήμερα, και επωφελήθηκε οικονομικά κλπ κλπ, κοινώς, για τα προβλήματα της Γερμανίας βρέθηκε πολιτική λύση, γιατί να μη βρεθεί πολιτική λύση και για τα δικά μας; Αυτό το έχει πει κι ο Τσίπρας. ΟΜΩΣ...
για πες μου, αν εχεις καμιά ιδέα, τί έχουμε να προσφέρουμε για να έχουμε τέτοια λύση; Την ομορφιά μας και την τσαχπινιά μας; Την προθυμία μας να γίνουμε προτεκτοράτο; 
Δεν αναφέρομαι καν στις διαφορετικές συνθήκες ανάμεσα στη δεκαετία του '50 και το σήμερα κλπ κλπ. 

ΥΓ Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι η Γερμανία πλήρωσε πολύ ακριβά για μια 40ετία το "θαύμα". Αν είχες να επιλέξεις ανάμεσα στο να μην ξαναδείς ποτέ το μέρος που μεγάλωσες, να μην έχεις καμιά επικοινωνία με τους συγγενείς και τους φίλους σου, αλλά κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον ίσως να έχεις μια χαρά χώρα, τί θα επιλέξεις;


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2015)

Κάτι που ανάφερα στο ΦΒ μου νωρίτερα, αλλά μάλλον για εδώ είναι:
Πήγα διακοπές πέρσι στην Ισλανδία. Πριν τη χρεωκοπία της η Ισλανδία δεν είχε σημαντικό τουρισμό και ακόμα ο τουρισμός είναι στην αρχή του. 
Το 35% των τουριστών στην Ισλανδία είναι από το ΗΒ. Οι σχέσεις Ισλανδίας- ΗΒ είναι ιστορικά ψυχρές, με στάνταρ "κακό" της υπόθεσης το ΗΒ, το οποίο τη δεκαετία του '70 είχε κηρύξει πόλεμο στην ισλανδική αλιεία, στέλνοντας πολεμικά πλοία στα διεθνή χωρικά ύδατα, που έκαναν επιθέσεις στα ισλανδικά αλιευτικά κλπ κλπ. Πιο πρόσφατα, το ΗΒ διεκδίκησε και πήρε και την τελευταία αγγλική δεκάρα που είχε η Ισλανδία στις τράπεζές της, μη αποδεχόμενη τη χρεοκοπία, με αποτέλεσμα φυσικά να χάσουν τις αποταμιεύσεις τους και τις συντάξεις τους πολλοί Ισλανδοί. 
Πώς λοιπόν υποδέχονταν οι Ισλανδοί τους Άγγλους τουρίστες; Απλά πράγματα: με το χαμόγελο στα χείλη, με διάθεση καλωσήρθε το δολλάριο, με πολλή προθυμία να κάνουν ό,τι μπορούν για να περάσει καλά ο επισκέπτης ώστε να ξανάρθει ή να το πει και στους φίλους του- και γίνονταν χαλί να τους πατήσεις για να σε εξυπηρετήσουν. 

Έτσι ακριβώς όπως φαντάζομαι θα είναι οι Έλληνες με τους Γερμανούς τουρίστες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2015)

SBE said:


> Έτσι ακριβώς όπως φαντάζομαι θα είναι οι Έλληνες με τους Γερμανούς τουρίστες.



Η Ισλανδία είναι μικρό κράτος, είναι εύκολο να γυρίσουν στα προηγούμενα (παρεμπιπτόντως, επέλεξαν να βαρέσουν κανόνι, έτσι;). Έχεις κάποια εικόνα για το πώς υποδεχόμαστε τους τουρίστες;

Για το παραπάνω, δεν λέω "γιατί να μην βρεθεί πολιτική λύση για τα δικά μας". Δεν έθεσα καν τέτοια ερώτηση. Είπα ότι οι σχέσεις των κρατών δεν είναι σαν τις σχέσεις των ανθρώπων. Αφού ρωτάς όμως, αυτό που έχουμε να προσφέρουμε σε περίπτωση πολιτικής λύσης είναι η διατήρηση της ενότητας και φυσικά η δυνατότητα να συνεχίζουμε να είμαστε εμπορικός συνεργάτης, η δυνατότητα να αναπτυχθούμε και να προσφέρουμε πιο ενεργά στο ευρωπαϊκό εγχείρημα. Επίσης την ομορφιά μας και την εξυπνάδα μας.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 18, 2015)

Δόκτορα, δυο σημεία διαφωνίας κι ένα σημείο παράδοξης συμφωνίας που καταλήγει σε διαφορετική οπτική: 



drsiebenmal said:


> Το σημαντικότερο πρόβλημα στα μάτια μου είναι βέβαια, πως αν τραβήξεις ένα τεράστιο κανόνι σε οποιονδήποτε, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση ο άλλος θα σε φτύσει και δεν θα σου ξαναμιλήσει (στη χειρότερη θα βάλει εισπρακτικές εταιρείες, φουσκωτούς κλπ, για να εισπράξει ό,τι μπορεί, τα ξέρουμε) και θα πρέπει να είναι πραγματικά πολύτιμο και μοναδικό αυτό που του πουλάς για να ξεχάσει ότι έβαλες μονομερώς το χέρι στην τσέπη του και του έφαγες στην ψύχρα αυτά που είχες συμφωνήσει να του τα επιστρέψεις, έστω στο μακρινό μέλλον.


Δεν ισχύει σε όλα τα συμφραζόμενα αυτό. Η χρεοκοπία είναι εγγενές κομμάτι του συνήθους οικονομικού γίγνεσθαι και οι αγορές δεν λειτουργούν ποτέ τιμωρητικά· λειτουργούν, ως όφειλαν, με αποκλειστικό γνώμονα το κέρδος. Αν πάλι εννοείς την πολιτική και θεσμική μας σχέση με τους εταίρους, τότε η συζήτηση παύει να είναι απλή, γιατί γίνεται πολιτική, καθώς εμπλέκεται το ευρύτερο ζήτημα της ευρωπαϊκής αλληλεγγύης και της ευρωπαϊκής θεσμικής δομής, και όχι μόνο το ζήτημα της ευρωπαϊκής νομιμοφροσύνης.



drsiebenmal said:


> Και επειδή μου αρέσει να μιλάω και με αριθμούς, ας συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι ακόμη και αν αποφασίζαμε μονομερώς να μην ξαναπληρώσουμε δεκάρα από τα χρέη μας, αρκεί μια «πολιτική απόφαση» της αναγκαστικά υπόλοιπης Ευρώπης και μια τηλεφωνική συνδιάσκεψη της ΕΚΤ για να κόψει ισόποσο χρήμα (ή να στρέψει προς συγκεκριμένους παραλήπτες το ανάλογο ποσοστό του μπαζούκας του 1 τρις του Ντράγκι). Αυτή είναι η «μεγάλη και φοβερή ζημιά» που θα τους κάνουμε και την οποία «τρέμουν».


Εδώ διαφωνώ τελείως. Εμένα δεν μου αρέσει να μιλάω με αριθμούς, γιατί δεν τους καταλαβαίνω καλά, αλλά το «σιγά τη ζημιά που θα πάθουν» είναι κομμάτι ενός συγκυριακού αφηγήματος, διαπραγματευτικής κυρίως υφής, το οποίο διαψεύδεται καθημερινά από τις αγωνιώδεις και αυστηρές εκκλήσεις για λύση, ακόμη και από μη άμεσα εμπλεκόμενους (όπως οι ΗΠΑ), από τις αναλύσεις εκατοντάδων αναλυτών κάθε άλλο παρά ύποπτων για συριζαϊσμό (π.χ. Βολφ), από την ομολογία θεσμικών παραγόντων της ευρωζώνης (που παραδέχονται sotto voce αλλά ανοιχτά και επισήμως ότι θα η Ευρώπη θα έμπαινε σε αχαρτογράφητες περιοχές), από τα ίδια τα οικονομικά δεδομένα (δες το επικίνδυνο σκαρφάλωμα των σπρεντ Ιταλίας, Ισπανίας, Πορτογαλίας τις τελευταίες μέρες). Δεν έχω καμιά αμφιβολία ότι η δική μας ζημιά θα είναι (τουλάχιστον για ένα χρονικό διάστημα) μεγαλύτερη από την ευρωπαϊκή, αλλά μου είναι εξίσου προφανές ότι και η δεύτερη θα ήταν υπαρκτή και, κυρίως, απρόβλεπτη, γεγονός που στη σημερινή κατάσταση της παγκόσμιας οικονομίας είναι πιο επικίνδυνο. 



drsiebenmal said:


> Με άλλα λόγια, σε κάποιο σημείο, το πολιτικό κόστος για όλο το τρέχον εγχείρημα της ΕΕ (δηλαδή την επιβίωση ολόκληρης της περιοχής στο παγκόσμιο οικονομικό περιβάλλον ύστερα από 20, 30, 40 χρόνια) γίνεται μεγαλύτερο από το οικονομικό. Διαφορετικά, καμία ευρωπαϊκή κυβέρνηση δεν θα μπορεί να σταθεί μελλοντικά στο εσωτερικό της αν δεν έχει απόλυτα διεκδικητική πολιτική από τους «Ευρωπαίους» και η ευρωπαϊκή πολυφωνία, οι εγωισμοί και οι εθνικοί λεονταρισμοί δεν θα χρειαστούν πολύ χρόνο μέχρι να τινάξουν ξανά ολόκληρη την «ήπειρό» μας --αυτή τη μικρή ασιατική χερσόνησο-- στον αέρα.


Ωραία, εδώ συμφωνούμε. Αυτό ταιριάζει απολύτως με το βασικό μου σενάριο ότι και για τις δύο πλευρές η μη λύση (τουλάχιστον έως το παρά ένα) είναι αποτέλεσμα πολιτικών κυρίως παρά λογιστικών υπολογισμών. Αυτό όμως έρχεται σε αντίθεση με το άλλο κυρίαρχο αφήγημα, εκείνο των Ελλήνων που δεν φτιάχνουν ένα excel της προκοπής. Το αφήγημα αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω από την πρώτη στιγμή και κυρίως δεν το καταλαβαίνω μετά τις 20 Φεβρουαρίου και τα ευρωπαϊκά πανηγύρια για το θεσμικό πατσαβούρι, της συμφωνίας εκείνης (παράταση, 'νταξ' μωρέ θα τα βρούμε, κάπως, με κάποια κριτήρια, την ευελιξία των οποίων θα ορίσουμε στο μέλλον -ασόβαρα πράγματα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2015)

Για το «τιμωρητικά» τι εννοείς; Προφανώς αν κάνεις μια οικονομική πρόταση ιδιαίτερα συμφέρουσα ο άλλος θα την εξετάσει. Με τι κόστος για εσένα όμως; Και τώρα, με 30% αγοράζουν ομόλογά μας άμα θέλουμε.

Εντάξει, προφανώς το «σιγά τη ζημιά που θα πάθουν» είναι υπερβολή (άλλωστε το εξηγώ παρακάτω, με αφορμή τα κυπριακά: κανείς δεν σου χαρίζει τίποτα). Όμως τα κανόνια γίνονται ζημία μόνο όταν την εγγράψεις και μέχρι τότε υπάρχουν πολλά βήματα.

Στο μεταξύ (κάτι που δεν συνυπολογίζουμε, ο ELA ξεπέρασε τα 80 δις -- που επιβαρύνουν τις τράπεζες, αλλά με εγγύηση δημοσίου. Άλλη ενδεχόμενη πυροβολαρχία αυτή.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2015)

SBE said:


> Πιο πρόσφατα, το ΗΒ διεκδίκησε και πήρε και την τελευταία αγγλική δεκάρα που είχε η Ισλανδία στις τράπεζές της, μη αποδεχόμενη τη χρεοκοπία, με αποτέλεσμα φυσικά να χάσουν τις αποταμιέυσεις τους και τις συντάξεις τους πολλοί Ισλανδοί.


Και μάλιστα με χρήση του αντιτρομοκρατικού νόμου, αν θυμάμαι καλά!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Και μάλιστα με χρήση του αντιτρομοκρατικού νόμου, αν θυμάμαι καλά!


ΥΓ Καλά θυμόμουν: http://folders.skai.gr/main/theme?locale=el&id=64


----------



## SBE (Jun 19, 2015)

Καλά θυμόσουν. Ο Έλλης από την άλλη προτιμάει να κάνει ολόκληρη ανάλυση ενώ ήταν προφανές τι ήθελα να πω. Έλλη, πολλή διάθεση για μπλα μπλα έχεις 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, ας μου πει κανείς τι θα γίνει αύριο Παρασκευή, 19/6; Το νυχτερινό δελτίο του μπιμπισί έλεγε ότι θα έχουμε Bank run. Αλλάζω κανάλι, τα ίδια με άλλα λόγια.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jun 19, 2015)

Μπα, όχι σπουδαία πράματα. Το μεγάλο σπρωξίδι στις τράπεζες (= bank run) έγινε πριν τις εκλογές του '12. Και τώρα από τον Δεκέμβριο του '14 μέχρι σήμερα, κάθε μέρα, κάθε βδομάδα, δεν έχει μείνει τίποτα. Άλλωσε, όπως εξήγησε ο πρωθυπουργός, οι ψηφοφόροι του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ελάχιστα χρήματα έχουν στις τράπεζες. (Δεν μίλησε για τους βουλευτές και τους υπουργούς του βέβαια).


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 19, 2015)

Χθες έφυγε από τις τράπεζες άλλο ένα δισεκατομμύριο.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 19, 2015)

Ας βάλω κι εγώ τα δικά μου λάικ στην παρέμβαση του π2, μια και δεν βλέπω αντίδραση. Έχω μια ερμηνεία για το κυρίαρχο αφήγημα (βλ. τελευταία παράγραφος) αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα προλάβω να τη γράψω σήμερα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 19, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Χθες έφυγε από τις τράπεζες άλλο ένα δισεκατομμύριο.



Αυτό φεύγει κάθε μήνα, είναι η μισθοδοσία του 15ημερου. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω πώς ξεχωρίζεις τη μισθοδοσία από την ανάληψη οικονομιών.


----------



## SBE (Jun 19, 2015)

Paradiper_Du said:


> οι ψηφοφόροι του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ελάχιστα χρήματα έχουν στις τράπεζες. (Δεν μίλησε για τους βουλευτές και τους υπουργούς του βέβαια).



Εννοούσε ότι τα έχουν ήδη βγάλει, φυσικά.


----------



## Costas (Jun 19, 2015)

Γνωρίζω έναν Συριζαίο, ευκατάστατο, που τα έχει βγάλει από το 2012 (και δεν τα ξανάβαλε το 2015). Και μάλιστα Συριζαίο οργανωμένο, εδώ και χρόνια· τι χρόνια; εδώ και δεκαετίες. Άλλο η πολιτική, άλλο η τσέπη.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 19, 2015)

Με κάνετε και νιώθω τόσο φτωχός. Έχω περάσει τα σαράντα, είμαι ήδη στην προτελευταία βαθμίδα της σταδιοδρομίας μου (πώς το λέμε αυτό; τέλος πάντων, μια εξέλιξη μου μένει ακόμα και τέρμα), κατά καιρούς κάνω και έξτρα δουλειές, μένω στο νοίκι, πληρώνω μόνο ένα δάνειο για μικρό αυτοκίνητο, και ωστόσο εδώ και πέντε περίπου χρόνια πάντα στο τέλος του μήνα ο λογαριασμός μου είναι *στο μηδέν* (όταν είμαι τυχερός). Τι έχω κάνει στραβά; Να φταίει ο Σύριζα;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 19, 2015)

Χιλιάδες κόσμου στη χτεσινή συγκέντρωση: «Μένουμε Ευρώπη» στο Σύνταγμα


----------



## pidyo (Jun 19, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στο μεταξύ (κάτι που δεν συνυπολογίζουμε, ο ELA ξεπέρασε τα 80 δις -- που επιβαρύνουν τις τράπεζες, αλλά με εγγύηση δημοσίου. Άλλη ενδεχόμενη πυροβολαρχία αυτή.



Συγγνώμη που επιμένω στα αφηγήματα (επαγγελματικό χούι ίσως), αλλά ο ELA είναι ένας μηχανισμός που χωράει σε όλα τα αφηγήματα. Ξέρω πολλούς που επιμένουν ότι οι συνεχείς αυξήσεις του ELA αποτελούν στην ουσία προαναγγελία GrExit, ότι πρόκειται για χρήματα που δίνονται εν είδει βοήθειας για μετά τον χωρισμό. Ξέρω άλλους που επιμένουν ότι ο ELA αποτελεί σαφή απόδειξη ότι τουλάχιστον η ΕΚΤ δεν επιθυμεί επ' ουδενί τη ρήξη. Η Μπούντεσμπανκ και άλλοι γκρινιάζουν ότι οι αυξήσεις αυτές είναι οριακά νομότυπες για το καταστατικό της ΕΚΤ και υπαινίσσονται ότι με τον ELA o Ντράγκι παίζει πολιτικό ρόλο (προσπαθώντας να μη δυναμιτίσει τη λύση αλλά και να την επιταχύνει). Σήμερα είχαμε έκτακτη αύξηση που, για πρώτη φορά απ' όσο θυμάμαι, δεν ανακοινώθηκε πόση είναι, αν δηλαδή αποτελεί απλώς μια αύξηση για να βγει το σαββατοκύριακο ή το παραπάνω που ζήτησε η ΤτΕ (και διέψευσε ότι το έκανε...). 

Ες Δευτέραν λοιπόν.


----------



## rogne (Jun 19, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Χιλιάδες κόσμου στη χτεσινή συγκέντρωση: «Μένουμε Ευρώπη» στο Σύνταγμα



Εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τη συγκέντρωση, καλώς έγινε, καλά κάνανε και πήγανε όσοι πήγανε, και ούτε μ' ενδιαφέρει αν τη διοργάνωσαν αριστεροί, δεξιοί ή οτιδήποτε άλλο (εξαιρώ προφανώς τα αβγά και τους λοιπούς ομοϊδεάτες τους). Απ' τα πλάνα που είδα, μάλιστα, πάρα πολύς κόσμος ήταν μέσα στο περιστύλιο της Βουλής, στα σκαλιά του Άγνωστου Στρατιώτη, μην πω και εντελώς πάνω στον Άγνωστο Στρατιώτη. Και πάλι, νο πρόμπλεμ για μένα, και τόσο το καλύτερο: την επόμενη φορά που θα γίνει ντόρος για μια χούφτα αναρχικούς που "βεβήλωσαν" το περιστύλιο τρέχοντας και πετώντας τρικάκια, θα υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες για αποστόμωση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι, όταν θα πρόκειται να καταλάβουμε τη Βουλή και να ανατρέψουμε την κυβέρνηση (ή τουλάχιστον την Πρόεδρο της Βουλής), θα στείλουμε μια εμπροσθοφυλακή από κυρίες με γούνες και παπούτσια Λουμπουτέν, και θα αιφνιδιάσουμε τους πάντες. Piece of cake*.





* Αυτό μας έχει μείνει από τον καιρό της Αντουανέτας.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 19, 2015)

nickel said:


> μια εμπροσθοφυλακή από κυρίες με γούνες και παπούτσια Λουμπουτέν, και θα αιφνιδιάσουμε τους πάντες.


Γιάννα Δασκαλάκη-Αγγελοπούλου και Τζάκρη, δηλαδή; :twit:

Η ΠτΒ δήλωσε ότι ήταν, λέει, θεσμική εκτροπή η χτεσινή συγκέντρωση. Και πάλι όμως, κανείς δε μιλάει για χούντα. Τι θα γίνει πγια μ' αυτήν την κατάσταση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Δεν ισχύει σε όλα τα συμφραζόμενα αυτό. Η χρεοκοπία είναι εγγενές κομμάτι του συνήθους οικονομικού γίγνεσθαι και οι αγορές δεν λειτουργούν ποτέ τιμωρητικά· λειτουργούν, ως όφειλαν, με αποκλειστικό γνώμονα το κέρδος. Αν πάλι εννοείς την πολιτική και θεσμική μας σχέση με τους εταίρους, τότε η συζήτηση παύει να είναι απλή, γιατί γίνεται πολιτική, καθώς εμπλέκεται το ευρύτερο ζήτημα της ευρωπαϊκής αλληλεγγύης και της ευρωπαϊκής θεσμικής δομής, και όχι μόνο το ζήτημα της ευρωπαϊκής νομιμοφροσύνης.



Από όσο καταλαβαίνω σύμφωνα με όσα ακούω και διαβάζω, ένα κανόνι μας θα επιβαρύνει κάθε πολίτη της υπόλοιπης ευρωζώνης με ένα ποσό γύρω στα χίλια ευρώ. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να διερευνήσουμε με ποιες οικονομικές προτάσεις αμοιβαίου (ή έστω όχι δικού μας) κέρδους θα ξαναφέρουμε π.χ. αυτούς τους ανθρώπους για τουρισμό στην Ελλάδα ή θα τους πείσουμε να αγοράζουν τα εκλεκτά και πολυποίκιλα εξαγώγιμα προϊόντα μας στις αγορές τους.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 19, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Η ΠτΒ δήλωσε ότι ήταν, λέει, θεσμική εκτροπή η χτεσινή συγκέντρωση. Και πάλι όμως, κανείς δε μιλάει για χούντα. Τι θα γίνει πγια μ' αυτήν την κατάσταση;



Να είμαστε λίγο προσεκτικοί πριν αναπαράγουμε κάτι; (Θα επιμείνω στην υπόθεση Διαύγεια...) Η ΠτΒ μίλησε για το τουήτ του γραφείου της Κομισιόν, όχι για τη συγκέντρωση.
http://www.skai.gr/news/politics/ar...-to-tweet-tis-komision-gia-to-menoume-europi/


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Να είμαστε λίγο προσεκτικοί πριν αναπαράγουμε κάτι; (Θα επιμείνω στην υπόθεση Διαύγεια...) Η ΠτΒ μίλησε για το τουήτ του γραφείου της Κομισιόν, όχι για τη συγκέντρωση.
> http://www.skai.gr/news/politics/ar...-to-tweet-tis-komision-gia-to-menoume-europi/


Ακριβώς, να είμαστε λίγο προσεκτικοί! Η ΠτΒ θεώρησε «θεσμική εκτροπή» το ότι ο επικεφαλής του Γραφείου της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής στην Αθήνα «(όντας εκρόσωπος των δανειστών)* κάλεσε σε συγκέντρωση*» — αλλά το επίμαχο τουίτ ανέβηκε στις 21:10, *όταν πλέον η συγκέντρωση είχε ήδη γίνει*, για να δείξει το ότι κάποιοι στην Ελλάδα διαδηλώνουν υπέρ του να μείνει η χώρα στην Ευρώπη. Εφόσον επομένως ήταν αδύνατον να καλεί στον κόσμο _εκ των υστέρων_ στη συγκέντρωση, δεν υπάρχει καν θέμα θεσμικής εκτροπής. Δεν ξέρει να διακρίνει το pm απ' το πμ, αλλά στις μεγαλοστομίες πρώτη...


----------



## Marinos (Jun 19, 2015)

Το αν υπάρχει ή όχι θέμα θεσμικής εκτροπής, είναι ένα ζήτημα. Το αν η ΠτΒ αποκάλεσε θεσμική εκτροπή τη συγκέντρωση ή το τουήτ, είναι ένα άλλο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2015)

ΟΚ, αλλά τι συνιστά «θεσμική εκτροπή» στην κοινοποίηση μιας πραγματοποιηθείσας _φιλοευρωπαϊκής_ διαδήλωσης (της πρώτης από την αρχή της κρίσης) από το Γραφείο της ΕΕ στην Αθήνα; Αν δεν υπάρχει θεσμική εκτροπή (που δεν το νομίζω, αλλά είμαι ανοιχτός να μου το εξηγήσει κάποιος), ο μοναδικός τρόπος να παρουσιαστεί ως τέτοιος είναι μέσω της ντρίμπλας της ΠτΒ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Το αν υπάρχει ή όχι θέμα θεσμικής εκτροπής, είναι ένα ζήτημα. Το αν η ΠτΒ αποκάλεσε θεσμική εκτροπή τη συγκέντρωση ή το τουήτ, είναι ένα άλλο.


H ΠτΒ αποκάλεσε «θεσμική εκτροπή» *το κάλεσμα* στη συγκέντρωση. Αλλά κάλεσμα_ δεν υπήρξε_ από το ελληνικό γραφείο της Κομισιόν. Άρα είπε το αναληθές πως υπήρξε κάλεσμα, και κατόπιν το αποκάλεσε θεσμική εκτροπή. Μπορεί να μπέρδεψε το τουίτ με κάλεσμα και να μην είπε την αναλήθεια σκόπιμα, αλλ' απλώς να το αντιμετώπισε με άγνοια ή αμβλύνοια (πράγμα που δεν δικαιολογείται, όταν θέλεις να εκφέρεις τέτοιου είδους χαρακτηρισμούς για έναν θεσμό, κι είσαι θεσμός κι ο ίδιος). Η ουσία είναι ότι αποκάλεσε «θεσμική εκτροπή» κάτι που δεν υπήρξε, που δεν έγινε όπως το λέει· στην καλύτερη περίπτωση επιπόλαιη, λοιπόν — και στη χειρότερη κακόβουλη ψεύτρα.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 19, 2015)

Εγώ σχολίασα το ποστ της Παλ Αύρας, παιδιά. Γιατί τρολάρετε;


Palavra said:


> Η ΠτΒ δήλωσε *ότι ήταν, λέει, θεσμική εκτροπή η χτεσινή συγκέντρωση*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2015)

Ναι, και το σχολίασες με αναφορά στην υπόθεση Διαύγειας, όπου έχεις επιχειρηματολογήσει υπέρ της άποψης ότι δεν είναι και τόσο σοβαρό το θέμα, αλλά φουσκώθηκε, και έφερες στοιχεία ότι μάλλον ήταν κάτι απαραίτητο. Σε συνδυασμό με το τσιτάτο της Παλ Αύρας εγώ κατάλαβα ότι εννοείς πάλι ότι πρόκειται για υπερβολές, ίσως και για κάτι που ήταν απαραίτητο. Πού κατάλαβα λάθος;

Εδιτ: Α, τώρα έπεσε το δεκάρικο και κατάλαβα. ΟΚ, λεπτή ανακρίβεια της Παλ, συμφωνώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Εγώ σχολίασα το ποστ της Παλ Αύρας, παιδιά. Γιατί τρολάρετε;



Δεν τα βάλανε με σένα. Το λάθος της Παλάβρας και η δική σου επισήμανση έδωσαν την ευκαιρία να δούμε το ολίσθημα της Προέδρου.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2015)

nickel said:


> Δεν τα βάλανε με σένα. Το λάθος της Παλάβρας και η δική σου επισήμανση έδωσαν την ευκαιρία να δούμε το ολίσθημα της Προέδρου.


Αυτό ακριβώς, τίποτ' άλλο. [/Εδεσσαϊκός mode] :)


----------



## Marinos (Jun 19, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, και το σχολίασες με αναφορά στην υπόθεση Διαύγειας, όπου έχεις επιχειρηματολογήσει υπέρ της άποψης ότι δεν είναι και τόσο σοβαρό το θέμα, αλλά φουσκώθηκε, και έφερες στοιχεία ότι μάλλον ήταν κάτι απαραίτητο. Σε συνδυασμό με το τσιτάτο της Παλ Αύρας εγώ κατάλαβα ότι εννοείς πάλι ότι πρόκειται για υπερβολές, ίσως και για κάτι που ήταν απαραίτητο. Πού κατάλαβα λάθος;



Λέω ότι πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί για να μη διαιωνίζουμε μύθους. Μου φαίνεται λάθος να μιλάμε για _ξεδόντιασμα της Διαύγειας_ όταν τέτοιο δεν υπήρξε (αφού, αν μη τι άλλο, υποχρέωση ανάρτησης _και_ ανακλητότητα εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν), και σκέφτηκα ότι αν δεν το ψάξει κανείς τώρα μπορεί σε άλλους τρεις μήνες να λέμε ότι η ΠτΒ χαρακτήρισε εκτροπή μια συγκέντρωση, ενώ δεν το έκανε. Αν είναι να μιλάμε για ολίσθημα της Προέδρου, ας μιλάμε για το σωστό ολίσθημα--έχω δε τη γνώμη ότι ολίσθημα από ολίσθημα διαφέρει και μάλιστα πολύ, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. (Εγώ ας πούμε, για να μη λέτε ότι μεροληπτώ, δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι δουλειά της ΠτΒ να σχολιάσει το τουήτ).

έδιτ: καλά που το ανέφερες, γιατί τώρα είδα το έδιτ σου. Κάποιος όρος πρέπει να υπάρχει για τέτοια πρωθύστερα! ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2015)

Δεν θα διαφωνήσω με την ανάγκη ακριβολογίας (και ελπίζω να είδες το edit μου). Άλλωστε, όπως ξέρεις, προσπαθώ να τηρώ αυτή την αρχή (στα πλαίσια και με τους περιορισμούς της φιλοευρωπαϊκής σοσιαλδημοκρατικής προσωπικής μου στάσης, φυσικά :)).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2015)

Και για να κλείσει και το θέμα της _Διαύγειας_, ας δούμε και πώς ξεκίνησε (πηγή) και ποιος σήκωσε πρώτος τους τόνους:

«Ξηλώνουν τον πρώτο πόντο από το "πουλόβερ" της Διαύγειας... Ανοίγουν το ασκό του Αιόλου» προειδοποίησε ο πρόεδρος του ΔΣ της Εταιρείας Ελεύθερου Λογισμικού / Λογισμικού Ανοιχτού Κώδικα, Διομήδης Σπινέλλης, με αφορμή τροπολογία της κυβέρνησης που φαίνεται να αλλάζει το καθεστώς στην υποχρέωση δημοσιοποίησης των δαπανών του Δημοσίου.

«Η κυβέρνηση δημιουργεί ένα εξαιρετικά αρνητικό προηγούμενο που υπονομεύει τη σημασία και λειτουργία της Διαύγειας ως κεντρικού εργαλείου για τη διασφάλιση της διαφάνειας στη λειτουργία της Δημόσιας Διοίκησης, ιδίως στο ευαίσθητο θέμα των δημοσίων δαπανών» τόνισε μιλώντας στον ΣΚΑΪ ο πρώην Γενικός Γραμματέας Πληροφοριακών Συστημάτων.

Οι πηγές της κυβέρνησης έκαναν λόγο τη Δευτέρα για προβοκάτσια, διευκρινίζοντας ότι «με την τροπολογία που κατέθεσαν τέσσερις υπουργοί, προβλέπεται ότι συγκεκριμένες πράξεις που εκδίδονται την 31.12. κάθε χρόνου, ισχύουν από τότε που εκδίδονται και όχι από το χρόνο που δημοσιεύονται» και υπογραμμίζουν ότι «αυτό δεν αναιρεί καμία υποχρέωση δημοσίευσης των πράξεων αυτών!». «Έχω διαβάσει πολλές φορές την απόφαση... Το αργότερα ξέρουμε σημαίνει στην Ελλάδα» σχολίασε με νόημα ο Διομήδης Σπινέλλης.

«Πρόκειται για τον πρώτο πόντο που ξηλώνει το πουλόβερ, για παραθυράκια που ανοίγουν για να σταματήσουμε να ξέρουμε πώς ξοδεύονται χρήματα... Θέλουμε να ενισχυθεί η Διαύγεια, αντί να περιορίζεται με εξαιρέσεις. Η απόφαση της κυβέρνησης ανοίγει τον ασκό του Αίολου. Πρέπει όλες οι δαπάνες του κράτους, oι δημόσιες συμβάσεις, οι αποφάσεις και τα βιογραφικά όλων των στελεχών να εμφανίζονται στη Διαύγεια» υπογράμμισε ο κ. Σπινέλλης.

Άρα, το επίμαχο θέμα είναι τελικά αν παραμένουν οι προθεσμίες ανάρτησης ή έχουν αντικατασταθεί από κάτι αόριστο, όπως δείχνει να φοβάται ο Σπινέλλης. Θα πρέπει να ψάξουμε να δούμε τον αρχικό νόμο, την τροπολογία και πιθανές εξαιρέσεις που ίσως έχουν εισαχθεί άλλη φορά στον νόμο --κάτι που δεν είμαι διατεθειμένος να το κάνω και απλώς θα περιμένω να δείξει ο χρόνος ποιος είχε δίκιο.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 19, 2015)

Δεν βάζεις όμως και το ποστ στο νήμα όπου ξεκίνησε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2015)

Α, νόμιζα ότι είχε ξεκινήσει εδώ. ΟΚ, θα το βάλω. Χρειαζόμαστε τροχονόμο πια. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2015)

Το έβαλα, αν και ο αρχικός δικός σου σύνδεσμος δίνει ακόμη περισσότερα στοιχεία (και δεν το θυμόμουν καν).

Ίσως πρέπει τελικά για κάποιες συζητήσεις σε αμφιλεγόμενα θέματα να μην αρκούμαστε σε συνδέσμους αλλά να πρέπει να μεταφέρουμε ολόκληρα κείμενα...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 19, 2015)

Ναι παιδιά, έχετε δίκιο, λάθος μου.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2015)

SBE said:


> Αυτό φεύγει κάθε μήνα, είναι η μισθοδοσία του 15ημερου. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω πώς ξεχωρίζεις τη μισθοδοσία από την ανάληψη οικονομιών.


Το ποσό των συντάξεων είναι ~2,35 δις μηνιαίως, αλλά απ' όσο γνωρίζω οι συντάξεις δεν πάνε με το 15ήμερο (διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος — πάντως όλες οι συντάξεις του Ιουνίου είχαν πληρωθεί ήδη απ' τις αρχές του μήνα). Οπότε το 15ήμερο αφορά τη μισθοδοσία των ΔΥ και μέρους των ΙΥ. Για τους ΔΥ γνωρίζουμε ότι το μηνιαίο ποσό είναι 1,26 δις, οπότε (αν όλοι ανεξαιρέτως πηγαίνουν με το 15ήμερο), τότε μιλάμε για 628 εκατ. στα μέσα Ιουνίου (κτθ το αργότερο τη Δευτέρα 15/6). Για τους ΙΥ & τους εργάτες θα πάρουμε τα τελευταία δημοσιευμένα στατιστικά (11ος 2014) και θα θεωρήσουμε ότι όλοι ανεξαιρέτως οι υπάλληλοι κι οι εργάτες πληρώνονται με το 15ήμερο (και πως όλοι συνεχίζουν να έχουν τη δουλειά τους, χωρίς μείωση αποδοχών, από εφτά μήνες πριν, κι ότι όλοι τις λαμβάνουν τραπεζικά — οδηγούμενοι έτσι στο απόλυτα μάξιμουμ για το εν λόγω μέγεθος), οπότε βγάζουμε 880 εκατ. για τους ΙΥ κοινών επιχειρήσεων και οικοδομοτεχνικών έργων.
Επομένως, στα μέσα Ιουνίου μπήκαν αμοιβές 15ημέρου συνολικού ύψους ~1,5 δις. Το κακό είναι ότι την εβδομάδα 15-19/6 ανελήφθησαν 4,2 δις — δλδ κοντά το τριπλάσιο... 

Μηνιαίο ύψος συντάξεων: www.idika.gr/files/23η_εκθεση_ΗΛΙΟΣ.1.pdf
Πληρωμή συντάξεων Ιουνίου: http://www.protothema.gr/greece/article/479559/ika-oi-sudaxeis-tou-iouniou-tha-plirothoun-kanonika/
Κόστος μισθοδοσίας ΔΥ: www.eklogika.gr/news/Stoixeia-gia-th-misthodosia-kai-ton-arithmo-twn-dhmosiwn-upallhlwn-edwse-sth-Voulh-o-D-Mardas-10-06-2015
Στατιστικά ΙΚΑ: www.ika.gr/gr/infopages/news/apasxolisi_11_2014.pdf
Εκροή καταθέσεων: http://www.newsbomb.gr/oikonomia/ne...heseon-ypsoys-1-2-dis-eyro-mono-tin-paraskeyi


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 20, 2015)

Με τόση τρομοκρατία, οι αναλήψεις είναι λογικό να αυξηθούν σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Με τόση τρομοκρατία, οι αναλήψεις είναι λογικό να αυξηθούν σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό.



Τι να κάνουμε... Αφού η κυβέρνηση χρειαζόταν σαν διαπραγματευτικό όπλο να επισείει την απειλή της ρήξης.

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/finance/...oume-ti-riksi-tote-den-uparxei-diapragmateusi


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 20, 2015)

Θα επαναλάβω για πολλοστή φορά ότι εγώ δεν το βλέπω κυβέρνηση vs Ευρώπη. Η τρομοκρατία είναι από όλες τις πλευρές, κυρίως όμως από την ευρωπαϊκή πλευρά και την πλευρά των ΜΜΕ (των εγχώριων περισσότερο).


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jun 20, 2015)

Εγώ πάλι προτίμησα να ακολουθήσω το παράδειγμα δύο υπουργών οικονομικών της τωρινής μας κυβέρνησης, και πήγα και σήκωσα μερικά λεφτά από την τράπεζα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 20, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Με κάνετε και νιώθω τόσο φτωχός. Έχω περάσει τα σαράντα, είμαι ήδη στην προτελευταία βαθμίδα της σταδιοδρομίας μου (πώς το λέμε αυτό; τέλος πάντων, μια εξέλιξη μου μένει ακόμα και τέρμα), κατά καιρούς κάνω και έξτρα δουλειές, μένω στο νοίκι, πληρώνω μόνο ένα δάνειο για μικρό αυτοκίνητο, και ωστόσο εδώ και πέντε περίπου χρόνια πάντα στο τέλος του μήνα ο λογαριασμός μου είναι *στο μηδέν* (όταν είμαι τυχερός). Τι έχω κάνει στραβά; Να φταίει ο Σύριζα;



Η κυβέρνηση Σύριζα ίσως όχι, αλλά αν αντί για βόλεμα τόσες δεκαετίες οικογενειακώς επιλέγατε να είσαστε πτωχοί πλην τίμιοι και αγνοί ιδεολόγοι, ε, τότε μάλλον σε έφαγε η ιδεολογία. 

ΥΓ Τι έκαναν οι γονείς σου για σένα; Γιατί δεν σε βολέψανε σε κανένα δημόσιο σε θέση με μάσα όταν υπήρχε μάσα, ώστε να έχεις κι εσύ σήμερα βίλες με πισίνες και να σε ψάχνει η εφορία;
ΥΓ2: Μη νομίζεις, εγώ επαγγελματικά είμαι πουθενά, μένω στο νοίκι και στο τέλος κάθε μήνα είμαι στο μείον ή στο μηδέν τους καλούς μήνες εδώ και δεκαπέντε χρόνια. Είμαστε οι νέοι Ευρωπαίοι (όχι ηλικιακά).


----------



## SBE (Jun 20, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Σήμερα είχαμε έκτακτη αύξηση που, για πρώτη φορά απ' όσο θυμάμαι, δεν ανακοινώθηκε πόση είναι, αν δηλαδή αποτελεί απλώς μια αύξηση για να βγει το σαββατοκύριακο ή το παραπάνω που ζήτησε η ΤτΕ (και διέψευσε ότι το έκανε...).



Μου κάνει εντύπωση αυτό που λες για το ποσό, γιατί εδώ το Μπιμπισί κι η Γκάρντιαν, που ήταν οι χτεσινές πηγές μου, έλεγαν ξεκάθαρα ότι ήταν χρήματα για να βγει το Σαββατοκύριακο και ανέφεραν και το ποσό. 
Στην Ελλάδα είχατε άλλη πληροφόρηση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2015)

1,8 δις


----------



## pidyo (Jun 20, 2015)

SBE said:


> Μου κάνει εντύπωση αυτό που λες για το ποσό, γιατί εδώ το Μπιμπισί κι η Γκάρντιαν, που ήταν οι χτεσινές πηγές μου, έλεγαν ξεκάθαρα ότι ήταν χρήματα για να βγει το Σαββατοκύριακο και ανέφεραν και το ποσό.
> Στην Ελλάδα είχατε άλλη πληροφόρηση;



Δημοσιογραφικά κυκλοφόρησαν ποσά, αλλά συνήθως ενημερώνει επισήμως η ΕΚΤ, αν δεν απατώμαι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2015)

Εδώ μέσα φυσικά δεν έγινε συζήτηση για τη γελοιότητα με τους πληρωμένους δημοσιογράφους από τα σεμινάρια του ΔΝΤ που ξεκίνησε από την κατάθεση κάποιου Στερεοελλαδίτη, Ρουμελιώτη, κάπως έτσι σε μια από τις επιτροπές της ΠτΒ και προκάλεσε κυνήγι μαγισσών για 2-3 μέρες. Πιστεύω όμως ότι δεν βλάφτει να υπάρχει για την ιστορία η σχετική απάντηση του ΔΝΤ σε σχετικό ερώτημα του Ανεξέλ Αναπλ. υπουργού Τερέντιου Κουίκ:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και επειδή μου αρέσει να μιλάω και με αριθμούς, ας συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι ακόμη και αν αποφασίζαμε μονομερώς να μην ξαναπληρώσουμε δεκάρα από τα χρέη μας, αρκεί μια «πολιτική απόφαση» της αναγκαστικά υπόλοιπης Ευρώπης και μια τηλεφωνική συνδιάσκεψη της ΕΚΤ για να κόψει ισόποσο χρήμα (ή να στρέψει προς συγκεκριμένους παραλήπτες το ανάλογο ποσοστό του μπαζούκας του 1 τρις του Ντράγκι). Αυτή είναι η «μεγάλη και φοβερή ζημιά» που θα τους κάνουμε και την οποία «τρέμουν».





pidyo said:


> Εδώ διαφωνώ τελείως. Εμένα δεν μου αρέσει να μιλάω με αριθμούς, γιατί δεν τους καταλαβαίνω καλά, αλλά το «σιγά τη ζημιά που θα πάθουν» είναι κομμάτι ενός συγκυριακού αφηγήματος, διαπραγματευτικής κυρίως υφής, το οποίο διαψεύδεται καθημερινά από τις αγωνιώδεις και αυστηρές εκκλήσεις για λύση, ακόμη και από μη άμεσα εμπλεκόμενους (όπως οι ΗΠΑ), από τις αναλύσεις εκατοντάδων αναλυτών κάθε άλλο παρά ύποπτων για συριζαϊσμό (π.χ. Βολφ), από την ομολογία θεσμικών παραγόντων της ευρωζώνης (που παραδέχονται sotto voce αλλά ανοιχτά και επισήμως ότι θα η Ευρώπη θα έμπαινε σε αχαρτογράφητες περιοχές), από τα ίδια τα οικονομικά δεδομένα (δες το επικίνδυνο σκαρφάλωμα των σπρεντ Ιταλίας, Ισπανίας, Πορτογαλίας τις τελευταίες μέρες). Δεν έχω καμιά αμφιβολία ότι η δική μας ζημιά θα είναι (τουλάχιστον για ένα χρονικό διάστημα) μεγαλύτερη από την ευρωπαϊκή, αλλά μου είναι εξίσου προφανές ότι και η δεύτερη θα ήταν υπαρκτή και, κυρίως, απρόβλεπτη, γεγονός που στη σημερινή κατάσταση της παγκόσμιας οικονομίας είναι πιο επικίνδυνο.



Το Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο ανακοίνωσε στις 16 του μηνός την απόφασή του σχετικά με την ερώτηση του γερμανικού συνταγματικού δικαστηρίου για το «μπαζούκας» του Ντράγκι, το πρόγραμμα ΟΜΤ (αγοράς ομολόγων στη δευτερογενή αγορά). Η απόφαση βρίσκεται *εδώ στα ελληνικά* (αν και έχει ξεφύγει κάπου ένα «θα καθιστούσε ανενεργείς τις αποφάσεις του ΕΣΚΤ» :devil:). Ουσιαστικά, η απόφαση μετατρέπει την ΕΚΤ σε δανειστή τελευταίας ευκαιρίας (αφού αποθέτει στην κρίση της το ποια, πότε, πού και πώς θα αγοράζει ομόλογα στη δευτερογενή αγορά).

Με άλλα λόγια, οι συνέπειες του Grexit μπορούν πλέον να καλυφτούν νόμιμα από την ΕΚΤ με αγορά των ελληνικών ομολόγων, όποια στιγμή κρίνει η ΕΚΤ κατάλληλη για τη συνολική νομισματική πολιτική στην ευρωζώνη, και συνεπώς, η θωράκιση της ευρωζώνης απέναντι σε ένα Grexit ολοκληρώθηκε.


----------



## Earion (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Alexandra (Jun 21, 2015)

Δηλαδή, δόκτορα, τώρα μπορούμε άνετα να αυτοκτονήσουμε, όπως απειλούμε τόσον καιρό, και οι "θλιμμένοι συγγενείς" θα μπορούν να φορέσουν κόκκινα στην κηδεία μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## pidyo (Jun 21, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Με άλλα λόγια, οι συνέπειες του Grexit μπορούν πλέον να καλυφτούν νόμιμα από την ΕΚΤ με αγορά των ελληνικών ομολόγων, όποια στιγμή κρίνει η ΕΚΤ κατάλληλη για τη συνολική νομισματική πολιτική στην ευρωζώνη, και συνεπώς, η θωράκιση της ευρωζώνης απέναντι σε ένα Grexit ολοκληρώθηκε.


Δεν υπάρχει καμιά αμφιβολία ότι υπάρχουν πλέον τα εργαλεία μείωσης των άμεσων συνεπειών ενός Grexit από την ευρωζώνη. Το επιχείρημά μου όμως δεν ήταν «θα χάσουν 100 ευρώ οι Ευρωπαίοι, πού θα τα βρουν;», το επιχείρημά μου ήταν ότι η ΕΕ (τουλάχιστον κατά πλειοψηφία) δεν θέλει να εμπλακεί στην περιπέτεια ενός Grexit, δεν θέλει να φορτωθεί τις αχαρτογράφητες αβεβαιότητες ενός Grexit ιδίως σε μια φάση δειλής ανάπτυξης. Αυτό μου φαίνεται απολύτως προφανές από δηλώσεις, αναλύσεις, δεδομένα, όπως σημείωσα. Γι' αυτό επιμένω ότι η εμμονή στη μη λύση (τουλάχιστον μέχρι το παρά ένα) είναι θέμα πολιτικών αναγκών (και για τις δυο πλευρές). Αυτό δεν είναι αθέμιτο. Καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά την υπαρξιακή σημασία ενός (ψευδεπίγραφου στα δικά μου μάτια*) pacta sunt servanda, καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά ότι δεν μπορούν επ' ουδενί Ευρωπαίοι πολιτικοί που σκέφτονται το πολιτικό τους μέλλον να αφήσουν μια χώρα να δικαιωθεί στο πείσμα της, αλλά αυτό δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός ότι για 900 εκατομμύρια μοιάζει τελείως παράλογο να μπει μια εύθραυστη ευρωπαϊκή οικονομία σε νέες περιπέτειες. Την ίδια σκληρή ρεαλιστική λογική που χρησιμοποιείται συχνά για την ελληνική πλευρά, η οποία λέει ότι τάχα μου δεν θα ανεχθεί με τίποτε νέα υφεσιακά μέτρα και έχει δεχθεί με τον επισημότερο τρόπο πληθώρα υφεσιακών μέτρων, επειδή θεωρεί ότι η ρήξη δεν την συμφέρει πρακτικά, οπότε σιγά, τι θα πάθει αν κόψει λίγο κάποιες υψηλές συντάξεις, οφείλουμε να τη χρησιμοποιούμε και για την ευρωπαϊκή, εξ ου και επιμένω ότι το «δεν θα πάθουν καμιά φοβερή ζημιά οι εταίροι μας αν οδηγηθούμε σε ρήξη« είναι μέρος ενός αφηγήματος. 

* Εκτός θέματος το ξέρω, αλλά εντυπωσιάστηκα από το γεγονός (και λέω γεγονός γιατί δεν το ισχυρίζεται ο Βαρουφάκης μόνο αλλά και ο Ιρλανδός ΥπΟικ) ότι το Eurogroup δεν μπορούσε να συζητήσει στις λεπτομέρειές της ούτε την πρόταση των θεσμών προς την ελληνική πλευρά ούτε την πρόταση της ελληνικής πλευράς προς τους θεσμούς επειδή δεν επιτρέπεται να εισάγονται στο Eurogroup οι προτάσεις αυτές. Θυμίζω επίσης ότι επισήμως οι «διαπραγμάτευσεις» στο τελευταίο EuroWorking Group διακόπηκαν επειδή το όργανο δεν είχε εξουσιοδότηση να αποδεχτεί ή να απορρίψει τις νέες ελληνικές προτάσεις, ενώ ο Ντάισελμπλουμ μετά το τελευταίο Eurogroup δήλωνε ότι η Ελλάδα οφείλει να σεβαστεί τη συμφωνία της 20ης Φεβρουαρίου (το αριστούργημα αοριστίας του «θα» χωρίς «να») και ότι οι θεσμοί, δηλαδή τα ίδια όργανα που επικαλούνταν έλλειψη εξουσιοδότησης, έκαναν το καθήκον τους αξιοποιώντας την ευελιξία που ήταν ενσωματωμένη στη συμφωνία και τώρα περιμένουν απλώς την αποδοχή των όρων από την ελληνική πλευρά. Ε, με το συμπάθιο, ποια pacta και κουραφέξαλα, αυτά είναι υλικό για Ιονέσκο, όχι μια Ευρώπη που σέβεται το θεσμικό όραμά της.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2015)

Μα προφανώς δεν θέλει τέτοιας κλίμακας φασαρίες η ΕΕ. Για ποιον λόγο άλλωστε; Και χαζοί δεν είναι, και βλέπουν με τα μάτια τους τι ζημιές έγιναν (όχι μόνο στην οικονομία, αλλά και στη δημοκρατία) από την άτσαλη εφαρμογή μιας τέτοιας γιγάντιας παρέμβασης για πρώτη φορά στην παγκόσμια ιστορία και διατεθειμένοι είναι να μας βοηθήσουν (τα 35 δις που ανέφερε ο Γιουνκέρ ισχύουν -- αλλά ο καβγάς γίνεται εκεί για τον φορέα διαχείρισης). Αλλά δεν πρόκειται να υποχωρήσουν στη λογική «πουτάνα όλα». Η ευρωπαϊκή ιστορία δεν έχει πολλά πετυχημένα παραδείγματα από πολιτικές κατευνασμού μέχρι τέλος.

Και λογικά μέτρα μπορούν να βρεθούν, και να τελειώσουν πρέπει διάφοροι μύθοι και αχυράνθρωποι. Η κατάργηση της προσωπικής διαφοράς των ΔΥ π.χ. κατανοώ ότι πλήττει ανθρώπους που «έχουν κανονίσει αλλιώς τη ζωή τους» αλλά η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι και όλοι οι άνεργοι του ΙΤ είχαν μια άλλη ελπίδα για τη ζωή τους. Η πλήρης καταγραφή του συνταξιοδοτικού (τι έχει δώσει ο καθένας, τι έχει να παίρνει από αυτά και πόσα παίρνει επιπλέον από το κοινωνικό κράτος) και μια πιο δίκαιη πορεία από εκεί και πέρα είναι εύκολη. Έχω προσωπική γνώση ότι στην Αυστρία, π.χ., κάθε πολίτης γνωρίζει πλέον ότι οι μέρες που έχει εργαστεί αντιστοιχούν σε συγκεκριμένη σύνταξη που θα πάρει σε τόσα χρόνια. Είναι πρόσφατη εξέλιξη και εκεί, μετράνε, ξαναμετράνε, διορθώνουν και ξαναδιορθώνουν. Αλλά ξέρουν όλοι οι πολίτες πια πού πατάνε ακριβώς. Προσωπικά, με ό,τι ίσχυε πριν από 3-4 χρόνια θα είχα συμπληρώσει σήμερα αρκετά δεδουλευμένα ένσημα για να πάρω σύνταξη σε 1-2 χρόνια και να μπορώ να ασχολούμαι μόνο με τη Λεξιλογία. Τώρα πρέπει να δουλέψω άλλα δέκα χρόνια, σε άθλιο κλίμα και πληρώνοντας ένα 500άρικο μηνιαίως για το δικαίωμα να εργαστώ-- και βλέπουμε. Δεν κατανοώ λοιπόν γιατί τα πλαίσια του συνταξιοδοτικού να μην ισχύουν για όλους τους Έλληνες πολίτες.

Επίσης, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μας φαίνεται περίεργο ότι τα ανώτερα και ανώτατα πολιτικά όργανα δεν συζητούν τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες την ίδια ώρα που η Αναπλ. Υπουργός Οικονομίας μας δηλώνει ευθαρσώς ότι δεν ήξρε να κάνει ούτε τη φορολογική της δήλωση (και μπράβο της, και την παραδέχομαι για το τσαγανό της). Οι πολιτικοί είναι για να σχεδιάζουν και να παίρνουν τις μεγάλες αποφάσεις και να δίνουν συγκεκριμένες εντολές σε ομάδες καταρτισμένων ειδικών για να βρουν τα τεχνικά μέσα να τις υλοποιήσουν. Αυτό ακριβώς που η κυβέρνηση δεν θέλει με κανέναν τρόπο να κάνει εδώ και πέντε μήνες.

Η κυβέρνηση έχει συμφωνήσει από καιρό στο πλαίσιο (ναι, από τις 20/2) αλλά και ύψος των πλεονασμάτων. Αυτό δεν κρύβεται πια. Η προσπάθεια να παρακάμψεις την ίδια τη συμφωνία σου προτείνοντας διάφορες χαζομάρες και προτάσσοντας αχυρανθρώπους για να μην υλοποιήσεις αυτό που συμφώνησες δεν μπορεί πουθενά να θεωρείται καλόπιστη διαπραγματευτική τεχνική. Ούτε είσαι υποχρεωμένος να κάνεις αυτά που σου λένε. Πρότεινε άλλα. Αλλά δεν μπορείς να λες ότι δεν θέλεις να κόψεις μισθούς και συντάξεις αλλά ευχαρίστως να πας τον ΦΠΑ σε ένα σωρό πράγματα στο 23%. Δείχνεις να μη σε νοιάζουν οι πολίτες που δεν τους πληρώνεις απευθείας και επομένως, δεν φαίνεσαι σοβαρός.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jun 21, 2015)

pidyo said:


> ... εντυπωσιάστηκα από το γεγονός ότι το Eurogroup δεν μπορούσε να συζητήσει στις λεπτομέρειές της ούτε την πρόταση των θεσμών προς την ελληνική πλευρά ούτε την πρόταση της ελληνικής πλευράς προς τους θεσμούς επειδή δεν επιτρέπεται να εισάγονται στο Eurogroup οι προτάσεις αυτές ..., ενώ ο Ντάισελμπλουμ μετά το τελευταίο Eurogroup δήλωνε ότι η Ελλάδα οφείλει να σεβαστεί τη συμφωνία της 20ης Φεβρουαρίου (το αριστούργημα αοριστίας του «θα» χωρίς «να») ... Ε, με το συμπάθιο, ποια pacta και κουραφέξαλα, αυτά είναι υλικό για Ιονέσκο, όχι μια Ευρώπη που σέβεται το θεσμικό όραμά της.



Ζητώ συγγνώμη για το ότι επαναλαμβάνομαι, αλλά το κάνω γιατί θεωρώ πως η απάντηση στην ερώτησή σου έχει δοθεί εδώ και πολύ πολύ καιρό.



Paradiper_Du said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τους κυβερνώντες γιατί ολοφύρονται («μας έχουν βάλει τη θηλειά στο λαιμό»). Όλα τα χρόνια που ήταν στην αντιπολίτευση —και με μεγαλύτερη επίταση κατά την προεκλογική περίοδο— τους ρωτούσαν σταθερά στα κανάλια: «Τι θα γίνει αν πάτε στους εταίρους και δανειστές μας με τις θέσεις και τα αιτήματά σας για επαναδιαπραγμάτευση κι εκείνοι αρνηθούν;». Ποτέ δεν αξιώθηκα να ακούσω κάποιου είδους λογική απάντηση σε αυτό. Ορίστε τώρα που οι δανειστές λένε όχι. Πολύ απλά, πολύ καθαρά. Ποια θα είναι η ανταπάντηση των δικών μας;
> 
> Άλλωστε απ’ την αρχή είχε οδηγηθεί το πράγμα σε κακή ατραπό. Στείλαμε για διαπραγματευτή έναν καθηγητή της θεωρίας των παιγνίων κι αυτός γύρισε πίσω με μια συμφωνία που ήταν όλη κι όλη μια «δημιουργική ασάφεια». Δεν ήξερε ή δεν ήθελε να παραδεχτεί ότι σε μια διαπραγμάτευση όπου ο ένας είναι ο αδύναμος και ο άλλος ο ισχυρός ο στόχος του αδύναμου είναι να δεσμεύσει τον ισχυρό σε μια πεντακάθαρη ρητή διατύπωση, γιατί η ασάφεια ευνοεί μόνο τον ισχυρό που μπορεί να επιβάλει τη δική του ερμηνεία του ασαφούς. Έτσι έγινε και γίνεται στην ιστορία, ας του το μάθει ο άλλος πολυμαθής, ο επί των εξωτερικών: έτσι επέβαλε, διά της ισχύος, την ερμηνεία της η Ρωσία στην αδύναμη Οθωμανική Αυτοκρατορία στη Συνθήκη του Κιουτσούκ Καϊναρτζή. Παρόμοια και η νέα Τουρκία επέβαλε στην ηττημένη Ελλάδα τη δική της ερμηνεία του όρου «εταμπλί» (εγκατεστημένος) στη Συνθήκη της Λωζάνης για να περιορίσει τον αριθμό των Ρωμιών της Πόλης που εξαιρούνταν από την ανταλλαγή των πληθυσμών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2015)

*Χαρακτήρα τελεσιγράφου θα έχει η αυριανή σύνοδος* (_Καθημερινή_, Βασ. Ζήρας)

Η αυριανή Σύνοδος Κορυφής της Ευρωζώνης θα έχει για τον Ελληνα πρωθυπουργό τελεσιγραφικό χαρακτήρα. «Στην ουσία, οι υπόλοιποι ηγέτες θα του δώσουν δύο επιλογές: είτε συμφωνείς σήμερα σε ένα αξιόπιστο πακέτο μέτρων που κλείνει την αξιολόγηση και δεσμεύεσαι να το πας στη Βουλή εντός των επόμενων ημερών είτε από σήμερα είσαι πλέον μόνος σου», λέει κοινοτική πηγή, που είναι σε θέση να γνωρίζει πώς ελήφθη η απόφαση για τη σύγκληση Συνόδου Κορυφής της Ευρωζώνης την περασμένη εβδομάδα, όταν ήταν πια σαφές ότι το Eurogroup της Πέμπτης θα κατέληγε, για μια ακόμη φορά, σε αδιέξοδο.

Σε αυτό το πνεύμα έγινε την Παρασκευή και το διάγγελμα Τουσκ. «Θα είναι μια επανάληψη της Συνόδου Κορυφής του Μαρτίου του 2013, όταν αποφασίστηκε το “κούρεμα” των καταθέσεων στην Κύπρο. Οι ηγέτες δεν πρόκειται να βγουν από την αίθουσα χωρίς λύση, είτε προς τη μία είτε προς την άλλη κατεύθυνση», σημειώνει η ίδια πηγή.

Η πρώτη επιλογή, δηλαδή η συμφωνία, θα περιλαμβάνει τα εξής:

1. Η Αθήνα θα πρέπει να δεχθεί την πρόταση των θεσμών που της παρέδωσε ο πρόεδρος της Επιτροπής, Ζαν-Κλοντ Γιουνκέρ. Για όποια μέτρα απορρίπτει η ελληνική πλευρά (π.χ. κατάργηση ΕΚΑΣ ή ΦΠΑ 23% στο ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα) θα πρέπει να αντιπροτείνει ισοδύναμα, αλλά με τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά, δηλαδή μόνιμου χαρακτήρα και βέβαιης απόδοσης.

2. Ο Ελληνας πρωθυπουργός θα πρέπει να δεσμευθεί ότι θα περάσει αυτά τα μέτρα από τη Βουλή σύντομα.

3. Η Ευρωζώνη θα εγκρίνει παράταση του υφιστάμενου προγράμματος, έως έξι μήνες, ώστε να προχωρήσουν οι συζητήσεις για τον σχεδιασμό του νέου προγράμματος που χρειάζεται η Ελλάδα.

4. Η Ευρωζώνη, επίσης, θα εξασφαλίσει ότι η Ελλάδα δεν θα χρεοκοπήσει, δηλαδή θα διαθέσει τη χρηματοδότηση που χρειάζεται το Δημόσιο. Το βασικό σενάριο χρηματοδότησης προβλέπει, εκτός της καταβολής των δόσεων που εκκρεμούν, την αύξηση του ορίου των εντόκων γραμματίων που μπορούν να έχουν στην κατοχή τους οι ελληνικές τράπεζες και την αλλαγή χρήσης των 11 δισ. ευρώ του ΤΧΣ. Με αυτό τον τρόπο θα αποπληρωθούν το ΔΝΤ και η ΕΚΤ τους επόμενους μήνες.

5. Επίσης, η Ευρωζώνη μπορεί να δώσει μια καλή δήλωση για τη διευθέτηση του χρέους. Η δήλωση μπορεί να είναι πιο ισχυρή από την αντίστοιχη του Eurogroup, τον Νοέμβριο του 2012. Ωστόσο, όπως σημειώνουν κοινοτικές πηγές, η όποια διευθέτηση του χρέους, που θα περιλαμβάνει μείωση επιτοκίων και επιμήκυνση των δανείων, θα αποτελεί μέρος του νέου προγράμματος και θα εφαρμοστεί, στο μέτρο και στον βαθμό που η Ελλάδα θα εφαρμόζει συμφωνημένα προαπαιτούμενα.

Στην περίπτωση που ο πρωθυπουργός επιμείνει στις γνωστές θέσεις της Αθήνας, οι ηγέτες δεν προτίθενται να αναπέμψουν το θέμα της Ελλάδας στο Eurogroup ή στους θεσμούς για έναν νέο γύρο διαπραγματεύσεων. Επίσης, δεν πρόκειται να δώσουν παράταση στο υφιστάμενο πρόγραμμα. «Η παράταση είναι μέρος του καλού σεναρίου, δηλαδή της επιλογής της Αθήνας να κλείσει συμφωνία το βράδυ της Δευτέρας», λέει η ίδια πηγή.

Αυτό πρακτικά σημαίνει ότι σε περίπτωση που ο κ. Τσίπρας δεν αναλάβει τις δεσμεύσεις που περιμένουν οι δανειστές, η Ελλάδα μένει χωρίς την κάλυψη ενός προγράμματος, με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται, δηλαδή μια διολίσθηση προς την έξοδο από την Ευρωζώνη, αφού προηγουμένως η Ευρωπαϊκή Κεντρική Τράπεζα θα έχει κόψει την παροχή ρευστότητας προς το τραπεζικό σύστημα, με αποτέλεσμα να επιβληθούν περιορισμοί στην κίνηση κεφαλαίων, ενώ η Ελλάδα θα χρεοκοπήσει έναντι του ΔΝΤ και οι Ευρωπαίοι θα καταστήσουν άμεσα απαιτητά τα δάνειά τους.

Αυτά ενδεχομένως θα είναι τα μικρότερα προβλήματα της χώρας, η οποία θα βρεθεί σε μια κατάσταση οικονομικής απομόνωσης, ενώ οι Ευρωπαίοι θα ανασύρουν από τα συρτάρια τους τα σχέδια ανθρωπιστικής βοήθειας που είχαν επεξεργαστεί το 2012, όταν και πάλι το Grexit ήταν ένα πιθανό σενάριο.

Είναι ενδεικτικό ότι το πρακτορείο Reuters μετέδιδε τη Δευτέρα ότι το Eurogroup, που θα προηγηθεί της Συνόδου Κορυφής, θα εξετάσει σενάρια χρεοκοπίας για την Ελλάδα, παράλληλα με τις προτάσεις της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης, αν αυτές υπάρξουν.

Μέχρι την ώρα που γράφονται αυτές οι γραμμές, στην Αθήνα σε τεχνικό επίπεδο επεξεργάζονταν μέτρα που θα μπορούσαν να παρουσιαστούν ως εναλλακτικά της πρότασης των θεσμών. Για παράδειγμα, είχε διαπιστωθεί ότι εάν ενταχθεί η εστίαση στο 23% και όλα τα τρόφιμα στο 13%, τότε επιτυγχάνεται ο στόχος των 1,8 δισ. που θέλουν οι πιστωτές. Ωστόσο, πολιτική έγκριση τέτοιων εναλλακτικών δεν είχε δοθεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2015)

*Ευρώ πάση θυσία* (_Αυγή_, Θαν. Καρτερός)

Δεν τη λες και μικρή τη συγκέντρωση των "ευρωπαϊστών" στο Σύνταγμα την Πέμπτη. Ούτε και χωρίς σημασία. Γιατί έβγαλε στην επιφάνεια εκείνο που οι πάντες υποψιάζονται και σε κάποιο βαθμό καταγράφεται στις δημοσκοπήσεις. Ένα ρεύμα μέσα στη θάλασσα της λαϊκής πλειοψηφίας που τάσσεται υπέρ της παραμονής στο ευρώ: Το ρεύμα ευρώ πάση θυσία. Με όποια υποχώρηση. Με όποιο κόστος για τη λαϊκή κυριαρχία, για την εθνική ανεξαρτησία, για το επίπεδο ζωής.

Ήταν βέβαια στην πρώτη γραμμή ο Άδωνις, ο Πλεύρης και οι παρατρεχάμενοι. Υπήρξαν και οι ανοησίες περί σταλινισμού και πράσινα άλογα. Δεν έλειπαν όμως και οι ευπρεπέστεροι. Για να αποδειχτεί ότι και οι ευρώ - πάση - θυσία έχουν τις συνιστώσες τους. Ο κορμός τους παραμένει βέβαια ούλτρα δεξιός. Αλλά έχει νερώσει λίγο το πράγμα με το Ποτάμι, το νερουλιασμένο ΠΑΣΟΚ, τις δυνάμεις εκείνες που πλαγιοκοπούν στις διαπραγματεύσεις την κυβέρνηση με πιο μετριοπαθές πρόσωπο.

Δημοκρατία έχουμε, ας διαδηλώσουν κι αυτοί, θα πεις. Ωστόσο έχει τη σημασία του που ξεκόλλησαν από τον καναπέ και τα δελτία των οχτώ άνθρωποι για τους οποίους η διαδήλωση ταυτίζεται περίπου με την αλητεία. Ότι βγήκαν από το καβούκι τους μετά το χαστούκι των εκλογών. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ανησυχούν από την αποφασιστική στάση της κυβέρνησης. Ότι έχουν ξεθαρρέψει μπροστά στη σκληρή στάση των δανειστών. Κι αποφάσισαν να κάνουν αισθητή την παρουσία τους. Εν ονόματι του ευρώ!

Αν περιμένουμε ότι το πράγμα θα ξεφουσκώσει, μάλλον θα πέσουμε έξω. Γιατί έχει ρίζες αυτού του είδους ο "ευρωπαϊσμός". Στη διαπλοκή και στην καλομαθημένη ολιγαρχία. Σε κάποια στρώματα της μεσαίας τάξης που μέχρι τώρα απολαμβάνουν το ευρώ για τον εαυτό τους και τις θυσίες για τους άλλους. Σε έναν συντηρητικό κόσμο που εχθρεύεται κάθε ιδέα αλλαγής και δεν θέλει να βλέπει ούτε ζωγραφιστή την Αριστερά. Σε έναν πολύχρωμο κόσμο που καλοπερνούσε χρόνια ολόκληρα προσκολλημένος στο δικομματικό κράτος.

Να μάθουμε να ζούμε μ' αυτούς. Με την κατσαρόλα και τη λατρεία του Γιούνκερ. Με τους νοσταλγούς ενός παρελθόντος που εξακολουθεί να έχει ισχυρά κοινωνικά ερείσματα, γιατί είναι πολλοί οι χαμένοι από τη σημερινή πολιτική. Να προσπαθήσουμε μόνο να αποκόψουμε αυτούς που έχουν συμφέρον από την παλινόρθωση, από τους αφελείς του δουλικού "ευρωπαϊσμού". Ψύχραιμα και πειστικά...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 21, 2015)

Αυτός σφάζει με το μπαμπάκι, τουλάχιστον. Τι να πεις για τη γνωστή κυρία που χαρακτήρισε όσους θέλουν να μείνουν στην Ευρώπη και στο ευρώ "καραβλαχάρες, αγράμματες και αστοιχείωτες".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2015)

Ο Καρτερός ζωγράφισε άψογα (#not) κάποιους διαδηλωτές που γνωρίζω προσωπικά.

Δηλώσεις Πανούση σήμερα στο Μέγκα:


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2015)

Θ Καρτερός said:


> Ο κορμός τους παραμένει βέβαια ούλτρα δεξιός.



Το δικό μου σχετικό σχόλιο έχει μπει εδώ.
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...α-τα-σκουπίδια&p=246324&viewfull=1#post246324

Αν ο αρθρογράφος θέλει να δώσει αυτό το πλειοψηφικό ρεύμα στην άκρα δεξιά (ή μήπως η ούλτρα είναι πέρα κι από την άκρα;), το σχόλιό μου για την πολιτική του αγχίνοια δεν είναι δημοσιεύσιμο.


----------



## SBE (Jun 21, 2015)

Οι πρώτες παράγραφοι με έκαναν να σκεφτώ, μπα, από την Αυγή αυτό; Οι τελευταίες ότι α, μάλιστα, τα γνωστά. 

Για τον pidyo : ελπίζεις σε πολιτική λύση, όπως έχει πει κι ο πρωθυπουργός, ότι δηλαδή θα αποφασίσει η ΕΕ ότι τέρμα τα παιχνίδια, δεν θέλουμε να φύγει κανένας απο το ευρώ ή από αλλού, οπότε σας δίνουμε όσα λεφτά θέλετε, σας αφήνουμε να κάνετε ό,τι θέλετε και να παραμείνετε βαρίδι στην ανάπτυξη όλων μας γιατί όλοι έχουν μια τρελή κλειδωμένη στη σοφίτα, έναν φτωχό συγγενή κλπ. Και θα ελπίζουμε ότι σιγά σιγά σε 30-50 χρόνια θα έχετε γίνει ΣΕΚ. 

Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι είναι δελεαστική επιλογή, αλλά έχει ένα πρόβλημα, ότι δεν περιλαμβάνει καμιά μεταρρύθμιση για να γίνουμε ΣΕΚ. Οπότε οι πιθανότητες να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο είναι μηδενικές. Πιο ρεαλιστικό είναι να χρειαστούν αμοιβαίες υποχωρήσεις και δεν ξέρω αν είμαστε πρόθυμοι στην Ελλάδα να κάνουμε κάτι τέτοιο γιατί τα βλέπουμε όλα άσπρο-μαύρο. 

Αυτές τις μέρες δίδασκα το μάθημα ηθική/ φιλοσοφία για μηχανικούς, οπότε έχω φρέσκα τα διάφορα μοντέλα και θα μπορούσα να κάνω ωραίες θεωρητικές αναλύσεις, αλλά τι νόημα έχει; Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν είμαι της φιλοσοφίας, της μηχανολογίας είμαι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 21, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Με άλλα λόγια, οι συνέπειες του Grexit μπορούν πλέον να καλυφτούν νόμιμα από την ΕΚΤ με αγορά των ελληνικών ομολόγων, όποια στιγμή κρίνει η ΕΚΤ κατάλληλη για τη συνολική νομισματική πολιτική στην ευρωζώνη, και συνεπώς, η θωράκιση της ευρωζώνης απέναντι σε ένα Grexit ολοκληρώθηκε.



Πρώτον, εμμμ... what; Δεύτερον, το "μπαζούκας" του Ντράγκι δεν είναι χρήμα που έπεσε απ' τον ουρανό. Τρίτον, η μεγαλύτερη ζημιά από το Grexit δεν θα είναι η χρηματοοικονομική -η οποία θυμίζω ότι δεν είναι αμελητέα, μπαζούκας ξεμπαζούκας.


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2015)

Δεν έχω πιάσει ούτε μια φορά στο στόμα μου το πόση ζημιά θα κάνουμε στους άλλους. Το ότι το συζητάμε και το βάζουμε στην πλάστιγγα και το χρησιμοποιούμε σαν διαπραγματευτικό όπλο δείχνει ότι (α) θέλουμε πολύ φροντιστήριο ακόμα για να γίνουμε Ευρωπαίοι, (β) διαλέγουμε λάθος πεδίο μάχης και (γ) νομίζουμε ηλιθίως ότι αν κερδίσουμε κάτι με αυτό το επιχείρημα, δεν θα χάσουμε από αλλού. Και, τέλος πάντων, αδιαφορώ παντελώς για τη ζημιά που θα τους κάνει ένα Grexit. Ξέρω ότι θα διαλύσει τη χώρα μου και θα με έχουν κι αυτοί στην μπούκα τους για την όποια ζημιά θα τους κάνω, όπως θα την παρουσιάσουν τα ΜΜΕ τους (που θα μας έχουν στην μπούκα τους). Άλλα επιχειρήματα θα έπρεπε να είχαμε διαλέξει εξαρχής. Όχι τα πιο ηλίθια και αντιπαραγωγικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 21, 2015)

Δεν είναι "τι ζημιά θα τους κάνουμε" σαν εκδικητικό επιχείρημα, είναι το επιχείρημα "είμαστε ένα, ένωση, πώς το λένε;"

Σαν διαπραγματευτικό επιχείρημα φυσικά και μπορεί να ισχύει. Είναι το επιχείρημα "συμφέρει όλους μας ένας συμβιβασμός".

Εξάλλου το βρίσκω εγωιστικό να σκεφτόμαστε μόνο το τι ζημιά θα πάθουμε εμείς. Δηλαδή σκασίλα μας για τους υπόλοιπους.

Τώρα για το πόσο θέλουμε να γίνουμε Ευρωπαίοι, σ' αυτό το ζήτημα θα έλεγα ότι δεν απέχουμε καθόλου. Ο ίδιος λαϊκισμός προάγεται απ' όλες τις πλευρές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2015)

*Αποκλιμάκωση*:

Κατάθεση στεφάνων με αφορμή την επέτειο από την Μάχη του Διρού στην μνημείο του Άγνωστου Στρατιώτη, Αθήνα, Ελλάδα στις 21 Ιουνίου 2015.

(Περισσότερες φωτογραφίες στο αρχικό):


----------



## pidyo (Jun 21, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και λογικά μέτρα μπορούν να βρεθούν, και να τελειώσουν πρέπει διάφοροι μύθοι και αχυράνθρωποι.


Ασφαλώς μπορούν να βρεθούν «λογικά» μέτρα εντός του συγκεκριμένου πλαισίου για να βρεθεί μια κάποια λύση. Συμφωνώ με τον Σεβαστάκη: δεν χρειάζεται να επενδύουμε με πολιτικό ρητορικό λυρισμό μια εξαιρετικά δυσάρεστη αλλά όχι του θανατά επιλογή. Το πρόβλημα είναι με τη θεώρηση των μέτρων αυτών ως «λογικών« ασχέτως πλαισίου. Γιατί αν μιλάμε ασχέτως του συγκεκριμένου διαπραγματευτικού πλαισίου, εγώ δεν θεωρώ οποιοδήποτε υφεσιακό μέτρο λογικό. Και θεωρώ τις αυξήσεις ΦΠΑ υφεσιακά μέτρα (προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα μειώσεις μισθών και συντάξεων). Και κυρίως δεν θεωρώ λογικό το συγκεκριμένο διαπραγματευτικό πλαίσιο. Αλλά αυτά είναι διαφορετικές συζητήσεις. 


drsiebenmal said:


> Η κυβέρνηση έχει συμφωνήσει από καιρό στο πλαίσιο (ναι, από τις 20/2) αλλά και ύψος των πλεονασμάτων. Αυτό δεν κρύβεται πια. Η προσπάθεια να παρακάμψεις την ίδια τη συμφωνία σου προτείνοντας διάφορες χαζομάρες και προτάσσοντας αχυρανθρώπους για να μην υλοποιήσεις αυτό που συμφώνησες δεν μπορεί πουθενά να θεωρείται καλόπιστη διαπραγματευτική τεχνική. Ούτε είσαι υποχρεωμένος να κάνεις αυτά που σου λένε. Πρότεινε άλλα. Αλλά δεν μπορείς να λες ότι δεν θέλεις να κόψεις μισθούς και συντάξεις αλλά ευχαρίστως να πας τον ΦΠΑ σε ένα σωρό πράγματα στο 23%. Δείχνεις να μη σε νοιάζουν οι πολίτες που δεν τους πληρώνεις απευθείας και επομένως, δεν φαίνεσαι σοβαρός.


Κι αυτή είναι μια τρίτη χωριστή συζήτηση, που έχει σχέση με τους πολιτικούς υπολογισμούς της κυβέρνησης, τους οποίους δεν έχω την παραμικρή διάθεση να υπερασπιστώ. Αντιθέτως, θα μπορούσα να την κατακρίνω επί μακρόν για διάφορα δημοσιονομικά ουδέτερα που είχε υποσχεθεί (στους ψηφοφόρους της και στους εταίρους μας) και δεν τα κάνει Παρά ταύτα, δεν μπορώ να μην ενίσταμαι εντόνως στο ότι προσπαθεί να παρακάμψει τη συμφωνία της 20/2 η κυβέρνηση. Ποια συμφωνία; Πότε συμφωνήθηκε το ύψος των πλεονασμάτων, η μάνα όλων των συμφωνιών, χωρίς την οποία δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτε άλλο και δεν μπορείς να πάρεις οποιοδήποτε μέτρο με δημοσιονομικές επιπτώσεις, θετικές ή αρνητικές; Μόλις προ ελάχιστων εβδομάδων, σε καμιά περίπτωση στη συμφωνία της 20/2. 



SBE said:


> Για τον pidyo : ελπίζεις σε πολιτική λύση, όπως έχει πει κι ο πρωθυπουργός, ότι δηλαδή θα αποφασίσει η ΕΕ ότι τέρμα τα παιχνίδια, δεν θέλουμε να φύγει κανένας απο το ευρώ ή από αλλού, οπότε σας δίνουμε όσα λεφτά θέλετε, σας αφήνουμε να κάνετε ό,τι θέλετε και να παραμείνετε βαρίδι στην ανάπτυξη όλων μας γιατί όλοι έχουν μια τρελλή κλειδωμένη στη σοφίτα, έναν φτωχό συγγενή κλπ. Και θα ελπίζουμε ότι σιγά σιγά σε 30-50 χρόνια θα έχετε γίνει ΣΕΚ.
> 
> Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι είναι δελεαστική επιλογή, αλλά έχει ένα πρόβλημα, ότι δεν περιλαμβάνει καμιά μεταρρύθμιση για να γίνουμε ΣΕΚ. Οπότε οι πιθανότητες να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο είναι μηδενικές. Πιο ρεαλιστικό είναι να χρειαστούν αμοιβαίες υποχωρήσεις και δεν ξέρω αν είμαστε πρόθυμοι στην Ελλάδα να κάνουμε κάτι τέτοιο γιατί τα βλέπουμε όλα άσπρο-μαύρο.



Καταρχάς, όπως λέει και το γνωστό ρητό, δεν ελπίζω τίποτε, δεν φοβάμαι τίποτε, έπινα μπύρες και έτρωγα μεζεκλίκια με φίλους. Έπειτα, αδυνατώ να καταλάβω γιατί είναι τόσο δύσκολο να μιλήσει κανείς για τον έναν πόλο ενός προβλήματος χωρίς να θεωρηθεί δεδομένο τι πιστεύει για τον άλλο. Ωραία λοιπόν, να πω κι εγώ ότι πέντε μήνες δεν κάνει τίποτε η κυβέρνηση (με οποιοδήποτε πολιτικό πρόσημο). Αυτό δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός ότι η διαπίστωση αυτή είναι εκτός θέματος γι' αυτά που έλεγα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2015)

Το συμφωνημένο ύψος του πλεονάσματος προκύπτει από δηλώσεις Βαρουφάκη (και περιλαμβάνεται αν θυμάμαι σωστά και στο 47σέλιδο πόνημα --με το οποίο δεν ασχολείται πια κανείς εκτός του έμπειρου ΚΚΕ), όχι από τη συμφωνία της 20/2. Είμαι βέβαιος όμως ότι κάπου κατά τις αρχές Μαρτίου ο ΥπΟικ μιλούσε για ικανοποιητικό πρωτογενές στο ύψος του 1,2%. Τότε.

Δεν το έχω γράψει καλά πάντως, έχεις δίκιο π2.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 21, 2015)

Το 47σέλιδο πόνημα είναι πρόταση, όχι συμφωνία. Υπήρχε εξαρχής ένα παζάρι για το πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα. Ήδη τις παραμονές της συμφωνίας του Φεβρουαρίου θυμάμαι τον Σαπέν να λέει ότι δεν θα είχε στη θεωρία πρόβλημα η ΕΕ με ένα πλεόνασμα γύρω στο 1,5%. Το παζάρι αυτό όμως ποτέ δεν αποτυπώθηκε σε κάποια συμφωνία και ποτέ, ακόμη και τώρα, δεν υπάρχει οποιασδήποτε μορφής επίσημη παραδοχή συμφωνίας για το ύψος του πλεονάσματος. Ακόμη και πριν από λίγες μέρες, στις 11/6, ο Βαρουφάκης δήλωνε δημοσίως ότι δεν υπάρχει καμιά συμφωνία για το πλεόνασμα. Οι όποιες πληροφορίες περί συμφωνίας προέρχονται από δημοσιογραφικές πληροφορίες των τελευταίων εβδομάδων.


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Τώρα για το πόσο θέλουμε να γίνουμε Ευρωπαίοι, σ' αυτό το ζήτημα θα έλεγα ότι δεν απέχουμε καθόλου. Ο ίδιος λαϊκισμός προάγεται απ' όλες τις πλευρές.


Έχεις δίκιο: Εμείς λέμε «Δώστε μας λεφτά γιατί ο λαός ψήφισε τέρμα στη λιτότητα» κι αυτοί απαντάνε «Έχουμε κι εμείς ψηφοφόρους». Άντε να βρεις άκρη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2015)

Μέχρι λοιπόν να δούμε το οριστικό πρωτογενές που θα (και αν) συμφωνηθεί, ορίστε και το σχετικό άρθρο του Μπλανσάρ του ΔΝΤ.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 21, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μέχρι λοιπόν να δούμε το οριστικό πρωτογενές που θα (και αν) συμφωνηθεί



Αν δεν σφάλλει ο Guardian, αύριο το μεσημεράκι ή το βραδάκι θα συμφωνηθεί το πλεόνασμα (στο 1%, όπως ήθελε η θεσμόικα).


----------



## Costas (Jun 21, 2015)

Που το πάει η κυβέρνηση. Η Μεγάλη Δευτέρα του Αλέξη Τσίπρα.
(Γ. Λακόπουλος / ανοιχτο παράθυρο)

Ζούμε ιστορικές στιγμές. Μένει απλώς να δούμε στα επόμενα 24ωρα αν η χώρα εισέρχεται σε περίοδο νέου δράματος, σαν αυτά που δεν σπανίζουν στη νεότερη ιστορία της.

Η χώρα έχει νόμιμη κυβέρνηση με νωπή λαϊκή εντολή και ισχυρή κοινοβουλευτική στήριξη. Αυτή η κυβέρνηση έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να εφαρμόσει την πολιτική της – εφόσον η Βουλή εγκρίνει τις νομοθετικές πρωτοβουλίες της- και θα κριθεί στις επόμενες εκλογές.

Ωστόσο αυτή τη στιγμή η Ελλάδα είναι χώρα επί ξύλου κρεμάμενη. Δεν έχει ούτε έναν σύμμαχο στον πλανήτη. Ακόμη και όσοι συνομιλούν μαζί της συστήνουν να αλλάξει προσανατολισμό και πρακτική.

Ολοι οι εταίροι της είναι εξοργισμένοι μαζί της και καμιά κοινοτική χώρα δεν προσφέρεται να την υποστηρίξει. Ούτε καν η Κυπριακή Δημοκρατία.

Κυβέρνηση με την πλάτη στον τοίχο.

Η ίδια κυβέρνηση όμως βρίσκεται με την πλάτη στον τοίχο. Γιατί; Η απάντηση είναι απλή: γιατί επιχειρεί να κινηθεί έξω από τη συντεταγμένη θέση της χώρας στη διεθνή σκηνή και ταυτόχρονα έξω από τις δυνατότητες και τις ανάγκες της .

Παραγνωρίζει ότι η Ελλάδα είναι χώρα μέλος της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης και της Ευρωζώνης και τις υποχρεώσεις που απορρέουν από αυτό.

Παραγνωρίζει επίσης ότι χάρη σ” αυτή την ιδιότητα οι άλλες χώρες τη διέσωσαν από τη χρεοκοπία το 2010 και το 2012 με κολοσσιαίο δανεισμό, μακράς διάρκειας αποπληρωμής και χαμηλών επιτοκίων.

Ταυτόχρονα θεωρεί αυτονόητο ότι αυτές οι χώρες υποχρεούνται να τη δανείσουν εκ νέου, αλλά με τους δικούς της όρους.

Γι” αυτό προβάλει ως επιχειρήματα, πρώτον την πενταετή καταπόνηση του ελληνικού λαού από τα Μνημόνια και δεύτερο την επιθυμία της να υλοποιήσει το πρόγραμμα, βάσει του οποίου ανέλαβε τη διακυβέρνηση.

Το πάει όμως ακόμη παραπέρα με αβασάνιστο τρόπο αν όχι με αφροσύνη: αφήνει ανοιχτό ενδεχόμενο να οδηγήσει τη χώρα εκτός της ευρωπαϊκής οικογένειας αν δεν γίνουν δεκτά τα επιχειρήματα της.

Ήτοι αν δεν χρηματοδοτηθεί το προεκλογικό της πρόγραμμα χωρίς τους όρους που θέτουν οι μόνοι που προσφέρονται να χρηματοδοτήσουν τη χώρα για τρίτη φορά.

Το διακύβευμα δηλαδή είναι: ή χρηματοδότηση ή αποχώρηση από την Ευρωζώνη. Δηλαδή ή λεφτά για να υλοποιήσει όσα υποσχέθηκε προκειμένου να κερδίσει τις εκλογές ή… καθόλου λεφτά.

Κόβουν τους δεσμούς με την Ευρώπη

Τέτοιο δίλημμα θα έθετε μόνο όποιος έχει προαποφασίσει να οδηγήσει την διαπραγμάτευση σε αποτυχία. Πράγματι προβεβλημένα κυβερνητικά στελέχη ρίχνουν λάδι στη φωτιά αυτής της ανεξήγητης αντιπαράθεσης και στην ουσία προβοκάρουν τις διαπραγματεύεσεις.

Οι εταίροι – που την έχουν δανείσει με αυτή την ιδιότητα, αλλιώς θα αδιαφορούσαν- αποκαλούνται συστηματικά «στυγνοί τοκογλύφοι» και «εκβιαστές». Στα νόμιμα κοινοτικά όργανα αποδίδεται πρόθεση να «ταπεινώσουν τους Έλληνες».

Κοινοτικοί αξιωματούχοι και αρχηγοί φιλικών κυβερνήσεων, λοιδορούνται και δέχονται επιθέσεις ως «εχθροί της Ελλάδας», διεφθαρμένοι πολιτικοί και ακατάλληλοι στο ρόλο τους.

Στους παρακμιακούς δεκάρικους που βγάζουν στα τηλεπαράθυρα κάποιοι υπουργοί καλούν το λαό να «αντισταθεί», να μην δεχθεί την «υποταγή» και να χαράξει άλλους δρόμους. Να προτάξει την «περηφάνια» του και να «τρομάξει με τον αγώνα του» τους μόνους που του έχουν σταθεί ως τώρα. Και τους μόνους που μπορούν να τον οδηγήσουν έξω από το λάκκο της κρίσης, όπως έγινε με τους Πορτογάλους, του Ιρλανδούς και τους Κύπριους.

Ο παραλογισμός ως πολιτική
Την ίδια στιγμή βέβαια οι εχθροί και οι δυνάστες, συνεχίζουν να στέλνουν λεφτά μέσω των κοινοτικών προγραμμάτων και να αιμοδοτούν το τραπεζικό σύστημα με αντάλλαγμα κρατικά χρεόγραφα που δεν αξίζουν ούτε το χαρτί που είναι γραμμένα.

Στην κυβερνητική επιχειρηματολογία προστίθενται και όσα υπέστη ο ελληνικός λαός από το Μνημόνιο. Σα να είναι οι άλλες χώρες και η κοινοτική Ευρώπη υπεύθυνοι και όχι οι δικές του κυβερνήσεις και οι δικοί τους πολιτικοί.

Ζητείται από τους άλλους λαούς να χρηματοδοτήσουν το προεκλογικό πρόγραμμα της σημερινής κυβέρνησης, σα αυτό να δημιουργεί δίκαιο στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση, επειδή με αυτό εξελέγη.

Προβάλλεται η Δημοκρατία ως επιχείρημα σα να καταλύονται οι Συνθήκες από το εκλογικό αποτέλεσμα στη μια ή στην άλλη χώρα.

Διατίθεται η Βουλή για την παρέλαση απίθανων ανθρώπων που αποφαίνονται για χάρη της Ζωής ότι η Ελλάδα όχι μόνο δεν χρωστάει αλλά πρέπει να παίρνει πίσω κιόλας. Δηλαδή η Βουλη χρησιμοποιείται ως βήμα κατά των εταίρων και της Ευρωπαικης Ενωσης.

Ο παραλογισμός της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης συμπληρώνεται με την επιμονή της να αρνείται την μονή δυνατή προσπάθεια εξόδου από την κρίση με την συνδρομή των εταίρων, επειδή περνάει από τη λιτότητα και προτιμάει την απόρριψη της βοήθειας επειδή αυτή προσφέρεται με όρους. Λες και υπάρχει τρόπος να βγει μια χώρα από την κρίση με παροχές.

Προτιμάει δηλαδή τη χρεοκοπία και τα δεινά που θα επιφέρει από την εφαρμογή ενός προγράμματος εξυγίανσης, – το οποίο στο χέρι της είναι να εφαρμόσει με τον δικαιότερο δυνατό τρόπο και όχι άνισα και άδικα ή ταξικά, όπως έκαναν οι προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις.

Προτιμάει τη σύγκρουση την Ευρώπη, – στην οποία η Ελλάδα ανήκει οργανικά και έχει κάθε λόγο να συνεχίσει να είναι-, από τη συνεργασία με χώρες σε επίπεδο οργάνωσης, θεσμικής λειτουργίας και Δημοκρατίας,- που θα έπρεπε να επιδιώκουμε .

Προτιμάει να διακοπεί η σχέση χάρη στην οποία γνώρισε την ευημερία η Ελλάδα τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες, παρά να δεχτεί την ευρωπαϊκή συνδρομή χωρίς την οποία η Ελλάδα θα επιστρέψει στα πέτρινα χρόνια του παρελθόντος της.

«Φέρτε πίσω την ψήφο μου»

Τι είναι αυτό που συνθέτει αυτόν τον παραλογισμό;

Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση η απάντηση είναι: η λανθασμένη εκτίμηση των δεδομένων και του συσχετισμού δυνάμεων. Πίστευε δηλαδή η κυβέρνηση την ανόητη θεωρία ότι η Ευρωζώνη θα καταρρεύσει αν θα φύγει η Ελλάδα. Και ότι θα την εκβιάσει για βοήθεια «για να μη τη πάρει μαζί της», παριστάνοντας την εκβιαζόμενη ταυτόχρονα.

Θεωρεί ότι υπάρχουν περιθώρια να αλλάξει τον γεωστρατηγικό προσανατολισμό της χώρας και να αντικαταστήσει τη παρουσία της στην Ευρώπη με άλλες συμμαχίες, κάτι που θα ήταν, εκτός από αποτυχημένο, και ανιστόρητο. Άρα, εγκληματικό και εκτός λαϊκής εξουσιοδότησης ούτως ή άλλως.

Στη χειρότερη περίπτωση: να υπήρχε εξ αρχής επιδίωξη από-ευρωπαϊκοποίησης της χώρας. Αποχώρηση από την κοινοτική Ευρώπη λόγω του ότι το κοινοτικό κεκτημένο, με τα δικαιώματα και τις υποχρεώσεις, δεν ευνοεί την αντίληψη διακυβέρνησης της.

Να εκτελεί δηλαδή η κυβέρνηση σχέδιο. Οπότε όσα πράττουν και λένε οι εκπρόσωποι της δεν είναι τυχαία και ασύνδετα μεταξύ τους ούτε απλώς παλαβομάρες.

Είναι επεισόδια σε σενάριο που έχει προδιαγεγραμμένο τέλος με τη χώρα εκτός Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης και την άσκηση της διακυβέρνησης εκτός του πλαισίου που επιβάλει η δημοκρατική Ευρώπη και κατέκτησε η Γ” Ελληνική Δημοκρατία.

Κανείς σώφρων άνθρωπος δεν ήθελε να ισχύει, έστω και σαν σκέψη, το δεύτερο.

Σ” αυτή τη περίπτωση, αν μη τι άλλο, στις 25 Ιανουαρίου δεν είχαμε εκλογές και αλλαγή κυβέρνησης αλλά υφαρπαγή τη εξουσίας.

Με την έννοια ότι υλοποιείται μια στρατηγική η οποία δεν είχε τεθεί υπόψη του ελληνικού λαού. Κι ο πολίτης που επέλεξε τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ως καταλληλότερο για να βρει τις λύσεις,που δεν μπορούσαν οι προηγούμενοι, ευλόγως θα αντιδράσει φωνάζοντας :»Φέρτε πίσω την ψήφο μου!»

Η Μεγάλη Δευτέρα του Αλέξη Τσίπρα.

Όλα αυτά όμως οδηγούν σε ένα πρόσωπο: στον Αλέξη Τσίπρα. Αυτός είναι ο φορέας της λαϊκή εντολής. Αυτόν ψήφισαν οι πολίτες ,όχι την Κεντρική Επιτροπή του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Και σ” αυτόν έδωσαν εξουσία. Όχι στη Ζωή, τον Βαρουφάκη και τους αλαφροΐσκιωτους.

Ως Πρωθυπουργός έχει δικαίωνα να εφαρμόσει όποια πολιτική θέλει εντός της λαϊκής εντολής. Η 22α Ιουνίου 2015 όμως είναι η «Μεγάλη Δευτέρα» για τον ίδιο πρωτίστως. Η χώρα υπήρχε και πριν από αυτόν και θα υπάρχει και μετά από αυτόν.

Ως τώρα είχε κάθε δικαίωμα να διαπραγματεύεται με τον τρόπο που νόμιζε και να μπλοφάρει, παρότι είναι οφθαλμοφανές ότι τα αποτελέσματα είναι σε βάρος της χώρας στο διεθνή χώρο.

Αυτό όμως είναι το παιχνίδι. Τη Δευτέρα είναι η μεγάλη στιγμή του. Στο Συμβούλιο Κορυφής πρέπει να αποφασίσει, πριν από όλα, αν θα ξαναπάει Ελληνας Πρωθυπουργός σε συνεδρίασή του.

Αν απλώς ως τώρα η κυβέρνησή του κάνει λάθος υπάρχει περιθώριο να το διορθώσει. Όσα έγιναν θα ξεχαστούν αν επανενταχτεί στο ευρωπαϊκό σύστημα αποφάσεων.

Αν όμως τελικά συντάσσεται, εκών-άκων, με όσους πιστεύουν ότι από τη στιγμή που πήραν την κυβέρνηση- με στήριγμα τον Καμμένο- τίποτε άλλο δεν τους δεσμεύει εκτός από τις αναχρονιστικές ιδεοληψίες τους και τις εξουσιαστικές επιδιώξεις τους, τότε οφείλει να ζητήσει ο ίδιος εκ νέου λαϊκή εντολή θέτοντας καθαρά τα νέα διακυβεύματα.

Ποτέ άλλοτε πρωθυπουργός ή αρχηγός κόμματος δεν βρέθηκε σε τόσο δύσκολη θέση, αλλά και μπροστά σε τόσο κρίσιμες αποφάσεις. Κι ας έφερε ο ίδιος εκεί τον εαυτό του.

Αντικειμενικά από τη μια πλευρά υπάρχει ο σίγουρος δρόμος της Ευρώπης στην οποία η Αριστερά έχει ρόλο και συμβολή εν όψει της μετεξέλιξής της. Από την άλλη ο τυχοδιωκτισμός μιας ομάδας που διαμορφώθηκε την εποχή του 4%. Και σήμερα -στο όνομα μιας πρόσκαιρης πλειοψηφίας- οδηγεί στο τριτοκοσμικό κενό με την κουλτούρα του καθεστωτισμού και καταργεί τα ευρωπαϊκά κεκτημένα τριών γενεών Ελλήνων.

Ο Πρωθυπουργός οφείλει να κρίνει με βάση τη συνιστάμενη του δημόσιου αισθήματος. Με το κριτήριο του 36% που τον εμπιστεύθηκε και τα ιστορικά συμφέροντα της χώρας.

Αλλιώς η ελπίδα του «πρώτη φορά Αριστερά» θα μετατραπεί σε «ποτέ πια Αριστερά». Και στη συνέχεια, όπως έλεγε ο Κολοκοτρώνης: «όποιος απομείνει ας ακούει των γυναικών τα μοιρολόγια».


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Επομένως, στα μέσα Ιουνίου μπήκαν αμοιβές 15ημέρου συνολικού ύψους ~1,5 δις. Το κακό είναι ότι την εβδομάδα 15-19/6 ανελήφθησαν 4,2 δις — δλδ κοντά το τριπλάσιο...


Νεότερα δημοσιεύματα ανεβάζουν το ποσό για τις συνολικές εκροές της εβδομάδας στα 4,5 δις — ενώ την Παρασκευή έγιναν, σύμφωνα πάλι με σχετικά δημοσιεύματα, και παραγγελίες για αναλήψεις (δλδ μεγάλα ποσά, που προαπαιτούν ενημέρωση της τράπεζας) σήμερα περί το 1 δις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 22, 2015)

Ισχυρή είναι η άνοδος που καταγράφει ο τραπεζικός κλάδος σήμερα, με την  Alpha Bank  ΑΛΦΑ+20,87% να βρίσκεται στο +16,50% στα 0,24 ευρώ, ενώ έχει διακινηθεί και ένα πακέτο 1,4 εκατ. τεμαχίων στην τιμή των 0,21 ευρώ. Κέρδη 13,82% και 13,64% καταγράφουν η  Eurobank  και η Εθνική αντίστοιχα, ενώ στο +12,88% βρίσκεται η Πειραιώς.

Ναυτεμπορική


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ισχυρή είναι η άνοδος που καταγράφει ο τραπεζικός κλάδος σήμερα, με την  Alpha Bank  ΑΛΦΑ+20,87% να βρίσκεται στο +16,50% στα 0,24 ευρώ, ενώ έχει διακινηθεί και ένα πακέτο 1,4 εκατ. τεμαχίων στην τιμή των 0,21 ευρώ. Κέρδη 13,82% και 13,64% καταγράφουν η  Eurobank  και η Εθνική αντίστοιχα, ενώ στο +12,88% βρίσκεται η Πειραιώς.


Δλδ προφανώς η αγορά προεξοφλεί τη συμφωνία σήμερα, σωστά;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 22, 2015)

Μάλλον. Και συνήθως οι αγορές μοιάζει να ξέρουν περισσότερα κι απ' τους ίδιους τους συμμετέχοντες στις διαπραγματεύσεις, αν κάτι τέτοιο είναι δυνατόν.

Πριν λίγο η ΕΚΤ αύξησε κι άλλο το όριο του ELA για τις ελληνικές τράπεζες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Μάλλον. Και συνήθως οι αγορές μοιάζει να ξέρουν περισσότερα κι απ' τους ίδιους τους συμμετέχοντες στις διαπραγματεύσεις, αν κάτι τέτοιο είναι δυνατόν.


Ή τζογάρουν με προβλέψεις για να αποδεικνύουν συνεχώς ότι υπάρχουν.


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2015)

Όλα τα ευρωπαϊκά χρηματιστήρια άνοιξαν σήμερα με άνοδο και λέει ότι οφείλεται στο ότι περιμένουν συμφωνία μετά την υποχώρηση του Τσίπρα χτες το βράδυ (ναι, έτσι ακριβώς το άκουσα, αν και στην Ελλάδα θα το σερβίρουν σαν "τους έτριξε τα δόντια Κυριακή βράδυ και φοβήθηκαν"). 

Στο μεταξύ, κάτι από το λάιβ φιντ της Γκάρντιαν που νομίζω ότι είναι χαρακτηριστικό του γιατί οι ανήσυχοι ανησυχούν (γενικώς το τελευταίο εξάμηνο, όχι μόνο σήμερα): 

[...] according to Anne-Sylvaine Chassany and Peter Spiegel of the Financial Times, who report:

_Three senior officials say there’s been a mix-up with the documents sent to the bailout monitors. “It’s not so dramatic, but they sent the wrong one by mistake,” said one of the officials. The officials said the Greeks intended to submit a new version this morning, but it remained unclear whether they had done so. Two officials said they received a revised version during the early morning hours on Monday, but the third official said they had not yet received the new version._

Regular readers will know that Greece suffered a similar hitch back in February, when it apparently sent the wrong letter to Germany. Easily done, I’m sure.

Κι από κάτω παραθέτει αυτό το τουίτ που μ'έκανε και γέλασα πρωί πρωί, πριν απογοητευτώ (μας πήρανε χαμπάρι, σύντροφοι):
_Let he who has not (twice) submitted the wrong document to his creditors while trying to avoid a catastrophic default cast the first stone_


Νομίζω ότι αυτό το παράδειγμα είναι ενδεικτικό της έλλειψης σοβαρότητας που βλέπω από τη δική μας πλευρά. Είναι ακριβώς στα στερεότυπα περί αφερεγγυότητας και κουτοπονηριάς των Ελλήνων και περί του πόσο δεν πρέπει να τους έχεις εμπιστοσύνη σε οποιαδήποτε επαγγελματική συναλλαγή. Ως κάτοικος εξωτερικού έχει χρειαστεί να παλέψω με αυτό το στερεότυπο κάποιες φορές και το να βλέπεις να το επιβεβαιώνουν οι εκπρόσωποί σου είναι μεγάλη απογοήτευση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2015)

SBE said:


> Let he who has not (twice) submitted the wrong document to his creditors while trying to avoid a catastrophic default cast the first stone.


Μέχρι και στο signature μου θα το έβαζα (αν δεν είχε μπουκώσει...).


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2015)

*Τα μηνύματα από τις Βρυξέλλες: Εφικτή η συμφωνία, αλλά όχι απόψε*

Ψυχοβγάλτες!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2015)

ELA λήξεως σαν φρέσκο γάλα: http://news.forexlive.com/!/ecbs-nowotny-says-ela-decision-is-valid-for-today-20150622


----------



## pontios (Jun 22, 2015)

nickel said:


> *Τα μηνύματα από τις Βρυξέλλες: Εφικτή η συμφωνία, αλλά όχι απόψε*
> 
> Ψυχοβγάλτες!



Πιο πιθανό στα μέσα Ιουλίου, για να μεγιστοποιηθεί η πολιτική των άκρων (για έναν εντυπωσιακό τελικό κρεσέντο).;)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2015)

Στα μέσα Ιουλίου, αν δεν έχει πληρωθεί ως τότε το ΔΝΤ; Χμ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 22, 2015)

Zazula said:


> ELA λήξεως σαν φρέσκο γάλα: http://news.forexlive.com/!/ecbs-nowotny-says-ela-decision-is-valid-for-today-20150622


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 22, 2015)

nickel said:


> *Τα μηνύματα από τις Βρυξέλλες: Εφικτή η συμφωνία, αλλά όχι απόψε*
> 
> Ψυχοβγάλτες!



Όπως παρατήρησε ένας συμφορουμίστας από άλλο φόρουμ, η ΕΕ είναι μανούλα στο να μην παίρνει αποφάσεις· είναι ειδικότητά της.


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.scribd.com/doc/269327095/Completing-Europe-s-Economic-Monetary-Union (προτάσεις Γιούνκερ-Ντάισσελμπλουμ-Τουσκ-Ντράγκι-Σουλτς)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...]ιδίως με τις αρχές της σύσφιγξης της ΟΝΕ, που θα αποτελέσουν το αντικείμενο του επόμενο Συμβουλίου Κορυφής (ένα σχέδιο, μάλλον της τελικής εισήγησης, βρήκα προς το παρόν εδώ)





Costas said:


> https://www.scribd.com/doc/269327095/Completing-Europe-s-Economic-Monetary-Union (προτάσεις Γιούνκερ-Ντάισσελμπλουμ-Τουσκ-Ντράγκι-Σουλτς)



Νομίζω ότι το τερματίσαμε σε αυτό το φόρουμ που το λένε Λεξιλογία. Από την ίδια πηγή, σε δύο διαφορετικά νήματα, με διαφορά λίγων ωρών... 

(Και τι περίμενες, ρε Δόκτορα, να μυρίσει ο Κώστας τα νύχια του για να το βρει εκεί μέσα που το στρίμωξες; Όχι βέβαια, αλλά λέμε τώρα... :)).


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2015)

Βασικά εγώ το βρήκα στη σελίδα του Κουτσομύτη στο FB.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2015)

Πολιτικός ρεαλισμός:


----------



## Costas (Jun 24, 2015)

Σύμφωνα με το πάγιο δόγμα της πολιτικής πράξης, πρώτα παίρνουμε την εξουσία (με κάθε είδους τρόπο και ψέματα), και μετά βλέπουμε, αφού θα είμαστε καβάλα. Σημασία έχει να μείνουμε καβάλα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 24, 2015)

Costas said:


> Σύμφωνα με το πάγιο δόγμα της πολιτικής πράξης, πρώτα παίρνουμε την εξουσία (με κάθε είδους τρόπο και ψέματα), και μετά βλέπουμε, αφού θα είμαστε καβάλα. Σημασία έχει να μείνουμε καβάλα.



Να σύνθημα! Τι "Μένουμε Ευρώπη"; "Μένουμε καβάλα"! (not to be confused with "Μένουμε Καβάλα")


----------



## Marinos (Jun 25, 2015)

Εγκρίθηκε κατά πλειοψηφία, επί της αρχής, το νομοσχέδιο του υπουργείου Εσωτερικών με τους όρους και τις προϋποθέσεις για την απόκτηση της ελληνικής ιθαγένειας, μετά από ονομαστική ψηφοφορία που είχε ζητήσει η ΝΔ.

«Ναι» από ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, Ποτάμι και ΠΑΣΟΚ, «όχι» η ΝΔ, η ΧΑ και οι ΑΝΕΛ, «παρών» το ΚΚΕ. Διαφοροποίηση Ζουράρι από τους ΑΝΕΛ, ο οποίος ψήφισε υπέρ.

Συνολικά, υπέρ τάχθηκαν 172 βουλευτές, κατά 91 βουλευτές, ενώ τέσσερις δήλωσαν «παρών».


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2015)

Απορώ με τη ΝΔ, που θέλει ντεμέκ να συγκαταλέγεται και με τα ευρωπαϊκά (δεν τολμώ να πω με τα φιλελεύθερα, ποτέ δεν είχε σχέση με αυτόν τον χώρο) κόμματα της σύγχρονης εποχής...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 25, 2015)

Πολύ ωραία είδηση αυτή, επιτέλους.



Zazula said:


> Απορώ με τη ΝΔ, που θέλει ντεμέκ να συγκαταλέγεται και με τα ευρωπαϊκά (δεν τολμώ να πω με τα φιλελεύθερα, ποτέ δεν είχε σχέση με αυτόν τον χώρο) κόμματα της σύγχρονης εποχής...


Ιδίως υπό Σαμαρά, χμ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2015)

Απορώ με την απορία σου. Σου προκάλεσε έκπληξη δηλαδή;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2015)

Όχι, δεν εξεπλάγην (μόνο απ' τη χούτζπα τους να εμφανίζουν μια διαφορετική, "σύγχρονη" ταυτότητα συνεχίζομαι να εκπλήσσομαι), απλώς ήμουν περίεργος να δω πώς θα το χειρίζονταν κι αν θα κρατούσαν κάνα πρόσχημα (και πώς). Επίσης, υπολόγιζα και σε καμιά διαρροή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2015)

Επί Κώστα Καραμανλή ίσως να ήταν λίγο διαφορετική η γραμμή, αλλά με Σαμαρά; Με την ΝΔ να μετατρέπεται σε πτέρυγα του ΛΑΟΣ από Βορίδη και Άδωνη;


----------



## Marinos (Jun 25, 2015)

Zazula said:


> μόνο απ' τη χούτζπα τους να εμφανίζουν μια διαφορετική, "σύγχρονη" ταυτότητα συνεχίζομαι να εκπλήσσομαι)


Τώρα, αυτό σίγουρα το έγραψες για να πει κάποιος Μαρίνος _και τι στην ευχή είναι η χούτζπα_ για να έχεις την ευχαρίστηση να απαντήσεις:
-- Χμ, να σου συστήσω ένα φόρουμ...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Τώρα, αυτό σίγουρα το έγραψες για να πει κάποιος Μαρίνος _και τι στην ευχή είναι η χούτζπα_ για να έχεις την ευχαρίστηση να απαντήσεις:
> -- Χμ, να σου συστήσω ένα φόρουμ...


Όχι, δεν το έγραψα γι' αυτό!... :laugh: :inno: Όπως άλλωστε φαίνεται στο νήμα που λινκάρισες (στο #22), είναι λέξη της ιδιολέκτου μου (και γνωρίζω κι άλλους που την χρησιμοποιούν, καθότι δεν είναι ακριβές συνώνυμο για το _θράσος_).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2015)

Να συστήσω λοιπόν και στους δύο σας ένα φόρουμ όπου κλπ κλπ κλπ (το παιχνίδι παίζεται με τις _σωστές_ παραπομπές, όχι με τους κατιμάδες)...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2015)

Το ξέρουμε το ειδικό νήμα, Δόκτωρ, αλλά προτιμούμε να αναδεικνύουμε (αυτές λινκάρισε ο Marinos, αφού) τις παραπομπές τις αρχαιότερες και προσωπικότερες. ;)


----------



## Costas (Jun 25, 2015)

Marinos said:


> «Ναι» από ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, Ποτάμι και ΠΑΣΟΚ, «όχι» η ΝΔ, η ΧΑ και οι ΑΝΕΛ, «παρών» το ΚΚΕ.


Κάπως έτσι έπρεπε να είναι μοιρασμένη η Βουλή, όχι όπως την κατάντησαν. Καλά, το ΚΚΕ αποτελεί "ιδιαιτερότητα", μην του μιλάτε, αφήστε το στην ησυχία του.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 25, 2015)

Ο γούγλης με ηπάτησε. Στο ειδικό νήμα δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά η ελληνική ορθογράφηση _χούτζπα_ :inno:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2015)

Φυσικά Ζαζ, οι εκ των υστέρων δικαιολογίες θα είχαν αξία μόνο αν είχες λινκάρει το σωστό νήμα πάνω στο _θράσος_.:twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2015)

Η Κίνα προσχώρησε στο κίνημα «Μένουμε Ευρώπη»! :devil:

Την ελπίδα ότι θα πετύχουν οι διαπραγματεύσεις της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης με τους θεσμούς και η Ελλάδα θα παραμείνει στην ευρωζώνη, εξέφρασε o πρωθυπουργός της Κίνας Λι Κετσιάνγκ, σημειώνοντας πως υποστηρίζει τη διαδικασία ευρωπαϊκής ολοκλήρωσης, θέλοντας να δει μια ευημερούσα, ενωμένη Ευρώπη, με ένα ισχυρό ευρώ.

Στις δηλώσεις αυτές ο Κινέζος πρωθυπουργός προέβει [sic] κατά τη διάρκεια συνάντησης που είχε με τον βασιλιά του Βελγίου Φίλιππο, ο οποίος επισκέπτεται την Κίνα.

Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της κινεζικής κυβέρνησης, ο κ. Λι «αναφέρθηκε στην επικείμενη σινο-ευρωπαϊκή Σύνοδο Κορυφής και τόνισε ότι η Κίνα αποδίδει μεγάλη σημασία στην ανάπτυξη των σχέσεων της με την ΕΕ, και μακροπρόθεσμα υποστηρίζει τη διαδικασία της ευρωπαϊκής ολοκλήρωσης, θέλοντας να δει μια ευημερούσα, ενωμένη Ευρώπη, με ένα ισχυρό ευρώ. Τα σημερινά προβλήματα χρέους της Ελλάδας διέρχονται μια κρίσιμη περίοδο, και η Κίνα ελπίζει ότι η Ελλάδα θα παραμείνει στη ζώνη του ευρώ, εκτιμά δε ιδιαίτερα τις προσπάθειες των ενδιαφερομένων μερών, και ελπίζει στην επιτυχία των διαπραγματεύσεων. Η Κίνα στηρίζει την Ευρώπη και την ανάπτυξη των σχέσεων Κίνας-ΕΕ». (Πηγή)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2015)

Τι γίνεται; Σαν πολύ δεν αυξήθηκαν αυτοί που παλεύουν ώστε η Ελλάδα να γίνει ΣΕΚ; Συγκινούμαι.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 26, 2015)

Ο σύντροφος Σκουρλέτης, σε περίπτωση εμπλοκής, ζητάει εκλογές. «Με ποιο αίτημα;» ρωτάει ο δημοσιογράφος. Με το αίτημα να πάρει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ μια ισχυρότερη εντολή διαπραγμάτευσης! Απολαύστε:

Εμείς τέσσερις μήνες μιας σκληρής, επώδυνης διαπραγμάτευσης φτάσαμε τα πράγματα ως εδώ. Θεωρούμε ότι αυτή η συμφωνία δεν μπορεί να γίνει αποδεκτή, άρα δώστε μας την εντολή να επιχειρήσουμε για μια ακόμη φορά, με μια νωπή, ισχυρότερη λαϊκή εντολή να πάμε για τελευταία φορά να καταθέσουμε τις προτάσεις μας αλλιώς όλα τα ενδεχόμενα είναι πλέον ανοιχτά.

Δηλαδή το πρόβλημα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είναι ότι δεν έχει αρκετά ισχυρή λαϊκή εντολή; Μόλις πέντε μήνες μετά τις εκλογές, με πλειοψηφία 162 βουλευτών, με τις δημοσκοπήσεις να τον εμφανίζουν 20 μονάδες μπροστά από τον δεύτερο, ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΙΣΧΥΡΗ ΕΝΤΟΛΗ;;;;; Υποστηρίζει ο σ. Σκουρλέτης —και δεν πέφτουν οι τοίχοι να τον πλακώσουν— ότι αν γίνουν εκλογές κατακαλόκαιρο, και ύστερα από έναν μήνα απόλυτης κατάρρευσης της οικονομίας κληθεί ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ να ξανακυβερνήσει (ενδεχόμενο διόλου απίθανο, τόσο ηλίθιος λαός που είμαστε), θα διαπραγματευτεί από ισχυρότερη θέση επειδή θα έχει πιο νωπή και πιο ισχυρή λαϊκή εντολή; Τρεις λαλούν...
Και φυσικά, αν οι εκβιαστές δανειστές απορρίψουν εκ νέου τις προτάσεις μας, να φανταστώ ότι θα πάμε ξανά σε εκλογές;


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 26, 2015)

Και εξηγήστε μου τώρα γιατί ούτε ένας δημοσιογράφος δεν έχει ρωτήσει:
- τι θα επιδιώξει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ με τις εκλογές: να ξαναγίνει κυβέρνηση ενώ είναι ήδη κυβέρνηση;
- γιατί θα αλλάξει η στάση των δανειστών μετά τις εκλογές: αμφισβήτησε κανείς το ότι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είναι η εκλεγμένη κυβέρνηση;
- πόσο λογικό είναι το να ξοδέψουμε λεφτά για να κάνουμε εκλογές επειδή δεν κατορθώσαμε να εξασφαλίσουμε λεφτά.
- μήπως είναι η πιο μικροκομματική κίνηση που έγινε ποτέ: να βλάψεις την οικονομία και τη διαπραγματευτική δύναμη της χώρας μόνο και μόνο για να αποδείξεις ότι έχεις την ίδια πλειοψηφία που είχες πριν από πέντε μήνες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2015)

Όπως είπε κι ο Αρκάς (και προφανώς γι' αυτό τον πλάκωσαν στα μπινελίκια):

«Έχω εμπιστοσύνη στην κυβέρνηση. Είναι άνθρωποι που πατάνε γερά στον αέρα».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2015)

Εγώ εξακολουθώ να μην πιστεύω ότι οι κυβερνήτες μας είναι ανόητοι. Ίσα ίσα, πιστεύω ότι κυβερνούν όσο μπορούν πιο σύμφωνα με την ιδεολογία και τα πιστεύω τους. Και θα συνεχίσουν να κυβερνούν σύμφωνα με την ιδεολογία και τα πιστεύω τους ακόμη και αν χρειαστεί (όπως είπε ο Μπρεχτ) «να εκλέξουν νέο λαό, που θα έχει την εμπιστοσύνη τους».


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Ο σύντροφος Σκουρλέτης, σε περίπτωση εμπλοκής, ζητάει εκλογές. «Με ποιο αίτημα;» ρωτάει ο δημοσιογράφος. Με το αίτημα να πάρει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ μια ισχυρότερη εντολή διαπραγμάτευσης! Απολαύστε:
> 
> Εμείς τέσσερις μήνες μιας σκληρής, επώδυνης διαπραγμάτευσης φτάσαμε τα πράγματα ως εδώ. Θεωρούμε ότι αυτή η συμφωνία δεν μπορεί να γίνει αποδεκτή, άρα δώστε μας την εντολή να επιχειρήσουμε για μια ακόμη φορά, με μια νωπή, ισχυρότερη λαϊκή εντολή να πάμε για τελευταία φορά να καταθέσουμε τις προτάσεις μας αλλιώς όλα τα ενδεχόμενα είναι πλέον ανοιχτά.
> 
> ...



Τζάμπα αναρωτιέσαι. Οι εκλογές είναι η απάντηση του πολιτικού μας συστήματος σε όλα. Αυτή είναι η λογική που καλλιέργησε ο ελληνικός λαός και το πολιτικό του σύστημα εδώ και δεκαετ... από την σύσταση του ελληνικού κράτους.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ εξακολουθώ να μην πιστεύω ότι οι κυβερνήτες μας είναι ανόητοι.



Πάντως, δεν είπε αυτό ο Αρκάς (επειδή το μήνυμά σου είναι κάτω από το σκίτσο του). Η διατύπωσή του αφορά τους αιθεροβάμονες. Ας δούμε τη συλλογή συνωνύμων από Lexigram:

[αυτός που ζει στον κόσμο της φαντασίας του]
*φαντασιόπληκτος
φαντασιοκόπος*
[αυτός που δεν έχει επαφή με την πραγματικότητα (για πρόσ.)]
*εξωπραγματικός*: εξωπραγματικοί πολιτικοί ηγέτες
*εκτός πραγματικότητας*
[αυτός που σκέφτεται και ενεργεί χωρίς να έχει συναίσθηση της πραγματικότητας]
*αιθεροβάμων
αιθεροβάμονας
αεροβάτης*
[αυτός που δημιουργεί ουτοπίες ή πιστεύει σε ουτοπίες]
*ουτοπιστής*
[αυτός που προσπαθεί να πραγματοποιήσει ουτοπίες]
*χιμαιροκυνηγός*
[άτομο που εξιδανικεύει την πραγματικότητα, που επιδιώκει το ιδεώδες και ανέφικτο]
*ιδεαλιστής*
[αυτός που κινείται σε κόσμους πνευματικούς ή μεταφυσικούς]
*υψιπέτης*
[αυτός που έχει σκοπό της ζωής του την επιδίωξη ενός τελείως εξωπραγματικού, απραγματοποίητου στόχου]
*δον Κιχότης*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2015)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, δεν είπε αυτό ο Αρκάς (επειδή το μήνυμά σου είναι κάτω από το σκίτσο του).


Το μήνυμά μου αφορούσε το ρεζουμέ όσων κατάλαβα από τα 2-3 σχόλια που είχαν προηγηθεί (μαζί και του Αρκά).


----------



## Marinos (Jun 26, 2015)

Συμπαθάτε με (έχω λίγο βαρεθεί να κάνω τον συμπολιτευόμενο αλλά μάλλον κάποιος πρέπει να τον κάνει) αλλά αν έρθουν τα πράγματα σε σημείο που το δίλημμα να είναι "ρήξη ή άτακτη υποχώρηση" και η κυβέρνηση επιλέξει π.χ. ρήξη, δεν θα λέτε ότι δεν έχει τέτοια νομιμοποίηση από τις εκλογές του Ιανουαρίου; Η κοινοβουλευτική αντιπολίτευση πάντως το λέει.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 26, 2015)

Γιατί να φτάσουν στο σημείο όπου τα πράγματα πάνε για "ρήξη", ενώ υποσχέθηκαν ότι έχουν σχέδιο, που δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ούτε μία στο εκατομμύριο να μη γίνει δεκτό, για να παραμείνουν μέσα στο ευρώ και να μην πάνε σε ρήξη; Ψέματα έλεγαν, ε;

Και γιατί η "άτακτη υποχώρηση" είναι κακή; Αφού έτσι όπως τα έκαναν, μόνο να υποχωρήσουν επιτρέπεται. Ποιος τους δίνει την άδεια για ρήξη, εκτός από τα τρολ που γράφουν στο ΦΒ; (Δεν θα ήθελα να πιστέψω την πληροφορία που πήρα ότι ένας στρατός από χίλια πληρωμένα τρολ αλωνίζουν στο ΦΒ και στο Τουίτερ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2015)

Ευχαρίστως να απαντήσω, αλλά αφού μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τι καταλαβαίνει η κυβέρνηση ως «ρήξη»--επειδή έχει αποφύγει επιμελώς να ορίσει το περιεχόμενο και τις συνέπειές της.

(Η προσωπική μου ερμηνεία για τη ρήξη σύμφωνα με την ιδεολογία του Σύριζα συμπεριλαμβάνει νομοτελειακά εξόδους από ευρώ και ΕΕ και τσαβικά πειράματα, αλλά είναι απλώς σενάριο όσο δεν υπάρχει κυβερνητική περιγραφή. Υποθέτω ότι κάποιος που τον θεωρεί σοσιαλδημοκρατικό κόμμα εν τω γεννάσθαι θα έχει άλλη ερμηνεία --και θα με ενδιέφερε έστω και αυτή.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Και γιατί η "άτακτη υποχώρηση" είναι κακή; Αφού έτσι όπως τα έκαναν, μόνο να υποχωρήσουν επιτρέπεται.



Βάλε ένα "οι προηγούμενοι" μετά το "έκαναν".


----------



## Marinos (Jun 26, 2015)

Κατά την άποψή μου (ξέρω ότι θα διαφωνήσετε), αν συνεχίσουν μ' αυτή τη λογική οι λεγόμενοι εταίροι μισή ντροπή δική μας και μισή δική τους: θα αποδειχθεί ότι είχαν δίκιο όσοι έλεγαν (με τελευταία την κυρία Γκρούκμαν) ότι θέλουν απλώς να ρίξουν την κυβέρνηση (και άδικο όσοι έλεγαν, όπως εγώ ή ο π2, ότι όλη αυτή η σύγκρουση είναι εκατέρωθεν διαπραγματευτικά δωράκια για να σερβιριστεί ένα ακόμα μίνι μνημόνιο). Αυτός που θεωρεί τον Σύριζα σοσιαλδημοκρατικό κόμμα εν τω γεννάσθαι θα έχει τότε την ερμηνεία ότι η συνήθης κοντοφθαλμία της γερμανικής πολιτικής, αφού κατάφερε να κάψει όλο το πολιτικό προσωπικό της στην Ελλάδα τα τελευταία χρόνια, καίει και τη δυνατότητα να πριμοδοτήσει ένα σοσιαλδημοκρατικό ξεφούσκωμα της "πρώτης φοράς αριστερά" προκειμένου να επιβάλει την σκληρή γραμμή των δημοσιονομικών πλεονασμάτων που μόνο τη Γερμανία (για λίγο ακόμα) ωφελεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2015)

Δηλαδή η συνέπεια της ρήξης θα είναι να πέσει η κυβέρνηση της ΠΦΑ;
Δεν είναι λογικό αυτό όμως για μια κυβέρνηση που εκλέχτηκε με βάση δύο κύρια σημεία: (1) ότι θα πετύχει (πολύ) περισσότερα με τη διαπραγμάτευσή της και (2) δεν θα βγάλει τη χώρα από το ευρώ;


----------



## Marinos (Jun 26, 2015)

Είπαμε, μισή ντροπή δική μας μισή των «εταίρων». Αν είναι έτσι, να μη βγάζουμε καθόλου κυβέρνηση και να παίρνουμε κατευθείαν τη γραμμή από τη Θεσμόικα. Τι; Έτσι γινόταν μέχρι τώρα ούτως ή άλλως;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2015)

Πάντως εξακολουθώ να μην έχω γίνει σοφότερος για το τι σημαίνει και τι συνεπάγεται η «ρήξη» σύμφωνα με το κυβερνητικό σκεπτικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Είπαμε, μισή ντροπή δική μας μισή των «εταίρων». Αν είναι έτσι, να μη βγάζουμε καθόλου κυβέρνηση και να παίρνουμε κατευθείαν τη γραμμή από τη Θεσμόικα. Τι; Έτσι γινόταν μέχρι τώρα ούτως ή άλλως;



Και ως προς αυτό, τι ή ποιος ακριβώς εμποδίζει την κυβέρνηση να κυβερνήσει; Ο Σόιμπλε; Μα δεν τρέμει αυτός για το 1 τρις ευρώ που θα πάθει ζημιά η ευρωζώνη αν μας διώξουν ή αποχωρήσουμε περήφανα μόνοι μας;


----------



## Marinos (Jun 26, 2015)

Δεν εξαρτάται μόνο από το κυβερνητικό σκεπτικό (αν υπάρχει τέτοιο). Δεν διάβασες την κυρία Γκρούκμαν; Να σου συστήσω ένα φόρουμ...


----------



## Marinos (Jun 26, 2015)

Κάτι τελευταίο: παρατηρώ μια επιμονή στο ότι η ελληνική κυβέρνηση α) δεν ξέρει καλά-καλά τι κάνει, β) δεν έχει ειλικρινείς προθέσεις κλπ. Δεν βλέπω να προβληματίζεται κανείς αν η γερμανική ή η ισπανική για παράδειγμα τηρούν αυτές τις προϋποθέσεις. Το θεωρείτε αυτονόητο, απλώς και μόνο επειδή είναι Ευρωπαίοι; (με το Ε ακόμα πιο κεφαλαίο, ει δυνατόν...)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2015)

Δεν τολμώ να το ψάξω, γι' αυτό ας μου πει κάποιος αν ισχύει ότι το ΔΝΤ άλλαξε τις απαιτήσεις του γιατί έκαναν λάθος σε έναν υπολογισμό κι αντί για 800 εκατομμύρια εξοικονόμηση βρήκαν ότι τελικά είναι 200.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2015)

Εξακολουθώ να μην γίνομαι σοφότερος όμως ως προς το περιεχόμενο της ρήξης κατά την κυβέρνηση...

Και όσο δεν ενοποιείται ακόμη περισσότερο η Ευρώπη και οι θεσμοί της, την όποια κριτική μου στη γερμανική και την ισπανική κυβέρνηση δεν μπορώ να την επικυρώσω με την ψήφο μου, άρα δεν ξέρω ποια πρακτική αξία έχει.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2015)

Είναι (και θα είναι) πολύ σοβαρά τα πράγματα και έχουν γίνει πολύ σοβαρά λάθη, απ’ όλους. Το σύνολο (επιμένω: το σύνολο) του πολιτικού συστήματος έχει ζαλίσει τον κόσμο με τα ψέματα που έχει πει και τα λάθη που έχει κάνει. Επειδή είμαι υπέρ του πολιτικού συστήματος, πιστεύω ότι το ίδιο πρέπει να δείξει σοβαρότητα και να βρει λύση μακριά από τις πολυποίκιλες κομματικές αφηγήσεις και σκοπιμότητες — και τις απίστευτες απίστευτες βλακείες (αυτολογοκρίθηκα)! Άλλος ένας γύρος εκλογών και άλλος ένας γύρος παραμυθιών θα κάνουν τα πράγματα δέκα φορές χειρότερα. Να κάτσουν σ’ ένα τραπέζι, και να τους κλειδώσουμε εκεί μέσα μέχρι να βρουν το δρόμο της χώρας, αλλιώς να αφήσουν εκεί τα κοκαλάκια τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εξακολουθώ να μην γίνομαι σοφότερος όμως ως προς το περιεχόμενο της ρήξης κατά την κυβέρνηση...
> 
> Και όσο δεν ενοποιείται ακόμη περισσότερο η Ευρώπη και οι θεσμοί της, την όποια κριτική μου στη γερμανική και την ισπανική κυβέρνηση δεν μπορώ να την επικυρώσω με την ψήφο μου, άρα δεν ξέρω ποια πρακτική αξία έχει.



Τι εννοείς "πρακτική αξία"; Ας πούμε ποια πρακτική αξία έχει η κριτική στην ΠΑΕ ΠΑΟΚ ή στην ΠΑΕ ΟΦΗ όσον αφορά το ελληνικό πρωτάθλημα; Το θέτω σαν παραλληλισμό, γιατί η Γερμανία και η Ισπανία δεν είναι τίποτα άσχετες χώρες, είναι συμμέλη μας στην ΕΕ και οι αποφάσεις τους (και οι εσωτερικές και οι εξωτερικές) επηρεάζουν όλην την ένωση, άρα κι εμάς. Μας αφορά άμεσα το πώς χειρίζονται την κατάσταση.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 26, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ευχαρίστως να απαντήσω, αλλά αφού μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τι καταλαβαίνει η κυβέρνηση ως «ρήξη»--επειδή έχει αποφύγει επιμελώς να ορίσει το περιεχόμενο και τις συνέπειές της.
> 
> (Η προσωπική μου ερμηνεία για τη ρήξη σύμφωνα με την ιδεολογία του Σύριζα συμπεριλαμβάνει νομοτελειακά εξόδους από ευρώ και ΕΕ και τσαβικά πειράματα, αλλά είναι απλώς σενάριο όσο δεν υπάρχει κυβερνητική περιγραφή. Υποθέτω ότι κάποιος που τον θεωρεί σοσιαλδημοκρατικό κόμμα εν τω γεννάσθαι θα έχει άλλη ερμηνεία --και θα με ενδιέφερε έστω και αυτή.)



Αν μείνουμε στο επίπεδο της γυμνής ερμηνείας των δεδομένων (αφαιρέσουμε δηλαδή τον δεοντολογικό, αξιολογικό και ιδεολογικό θόρυβο από την ερμηνεία αυτή, στο βαθμό του εφικτού), αν συμπεριλάβουμε στα δεδομένα αυτά την άλλη πλευρά, όπως υποχρεωτικά, επιμένω, πρέπει να κάνουμε, και με την απαραίτητη υποσημείωση ότι ως ελληνική πλευρά ορίζω τον στενό κύκλο γύρω από τον Τσίπρα (θα επανέλθω στο θέμα) και ως ευρωπαϊκή τον πυρήνα του ευρωπαϊκού διευθυντηρίου) υπάρχουν, από τη συγκρότηση της νέας κυβέρνησης και εξής, τα εξής σενάρια: 

1. Κυβέρνηση και πιστωτές επιθυμούν κατά βάση να αποφύγουν το διαζύγιο, επειδή κρίνουν ότι αυτό είναι το αντικειμενικό συμφέρον τους. Και οι δύο πλευρές όμως έχουν απόλυτη ανάγκη, βάσει των πολιτικών υπολογισμών και δεσμεύσεών τους να αποφύγουν τη λύση αυτή παρά μόνο ότι δεν υπάρχει άλλο περιθώριο για μη λύση. Για τη μεν ελληνική πλευρά οι πολιτικοί αυτοί υπολογισμοί οφείλονται κυρίως στην ανάγκη να εμπεδωθεί στο εσωτερικό κομματικό ακροατήριο η αίσθηση της αναγκαστικής συμφωνίας και να εμπεδωθεί στο ευρύτερο ακροατήριο του εκλογικού σώματος η αίσθηση «δεν κάναμε ό,τι υποσχεθήκαμε, αλλά δείτε πόσο διαπραγματευτήκαμε και δείτε ότι τώρα ο κόμπος έφτασε στο χτένι». 

2. Η ευρωπαϊκή πλευρά επιθυμεί κατά βάση τη συμφωνία, επιθυμεί δηλαδή την παραμονή της Ελλάδας στην ευρωζώνη, όπως όπως, και οι λόγοι της επιθυμίας της είναι αδιάφοροι. Η ελληνική πλευρά όμως δεν επιθυμούσε ποτέ μια ευρωπαϊκή λύση, επιθυμούσε εξαρχής μια ρήξη με τους ευρωπαϊκούς θεσμούς και την έξοδο από αυτούς. Ο διακηρυγμένος σε όλους τους τόνους φιλευρωπαϊσμός της είναι υποκριτικός, στόχο είχε μόνο την πολιτική ηγεμονία σε ένα ταλαιπωρημένο εκλογικό σώμα και η μακρόσυρτη διαδικασία των πέντε μηνών στοχεύει στην εμπέδωση στο εκλογικό σώμα της αίσθησης «δεν πάει άλλο με την Ευρώπη, πάμε γι' άλλα, μόνοι μας». 

3. Για την ελληνική πλευρά ισχύει ό,τι στο σενάριο 1, η ευρωπαϊκή πλευρά όμως επιδιώκει επί της ουσίας την έξοδο της Ελλάδας από το ευρωπαϊκό θεσμικό πλαίσιο, θεωρώντας ότι το στένεμα των ορίων θα συνοδευτεί από βάθεμα της ευρωπαϊκής ενότητας, ότι το οικονομικό ρίσκο είναι λελογισμένο, ότι το γεωπολιτικό διακύβευμα όχι τόσο σημαντικό όσο η προοπτική της πραγματικής ευρωπαϊκής ενοποίησης την οποία η απομάκρυνση του απολωλότος θα διευκολύνει.

4. Ισχύει το σενάριο 1 αλλά μία ή και οι δύο πλευρές είναι διατεθειμένες να σεβαστούν τους πολιτικούς τους παίζοντας το παιχνίδι της χρονικά οριακής συμφωνίας μέχρι τη λογική του συνέπεια: αν δεν ικανοποιηθούν πολιτικά, είναι (η μία ή και οι δύο πλευρές) να επιτρέψουν το Graccident. 

Έχω επανειλημμένα εξηγήσει γιατί νομίζω ότι ερμηνευτικά το σενάριο 1 ανταποκρίνεται καλύτερα στα πραγματικά δεδομένα (αφήνοντας δηλαδή κατά μέρος ρητορικές κορώνες, πολιτικούς ελιγμούς, και λογής λογής πείσματα) και γιατί το σενάριο 2 δεν ανταποκρίνεται σε αυτά. Το μόνο που έχω να προσθέσω είναι μια απολύτως πρακτική παράμετρος. Όποιος νομίζει ότι υπάρχει κάποιο κρυφό σχέδιο εξόδου από την ευρωζώνη από την κυβέρνηση (όχι στα χαρτιά, τέτοια ασφαλώς υπάρχουν, πραγματικό, πρακτικό σχέδιο εξόδου, με συγκεκριμένα βήματα), μάλλον δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη επαφή με τον μηχανισμό του δημοσίου τον τελευταίο χρόνο, τουλάχιστον. Είναι τέτοια η υποστελέχωση, ιδίως σε επιτελικά στελέχη, και η γενικότερη αρρυθμία του δημοσίου, που προσωπικά μόνο ως σενάριο για μια απολαυστική κωμωδία μπορώ να φανταστώ το ενδεχόμενο να διεκπεραιώσει ο σημερινός κρατικός μηχανισμός μια μετάβαση σε ένα νέο νόμισμα με όλες τις δομικές αλλαγές που αυτή απαιτεί. Αν προσθέσει κανείς στην εξίσωση και πολιτικές αλλαγές όπως υπαινίσσεται ο δόκτορας, η κωμωδία τείνει ακόμη περισσότερο προς το slapstick. Και δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω ότι ο πρωθυπουργός και ο στενός κύκλος των παρ' αυτώ υπουργών δεν το γνωρίζουν αυτό. 

Το ερμηνευτικό (σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο) και πραγματικό (για μας τους δύσμοιρους που πρέπει να αποφασίσουμε αν χρειαζόμαστε λίγο ρευστό στο σπίτι από Δευτέρα που μπορεί να είναι κλειστές οι τράπεζες) πρόβλημα του σεναρίου 1 είναι ότι η επαλήθευση ή διάψευσή του απαιτεί σαφή γνώση του χρονικού σημείου στο οποίο δεν υπάρχει άλλο περιθώριο (και για τις δύο πλευρές) καθυστέρησης της συμφωνίας. Δεν μιλάω μόνο για το φαινόμενο του Grexit Monday που προαναγγέλλεται σταθερά κάθε Παρασκευή εδώ και εβδομάδες, αλλά και για την απρόβλεπτη θεσμική ελαστικότητα που μπορεί να υπάρξει και δεν είναι εύκολο για μας τους αδαείς να διακρίνουμε. Ακόμη κι εγώ που απέφευγα να ορίσω συγκεκριμένο χρονικό σημείο 0, ήμουν περίπου βέβαιος ότι αυτή η Κυριακή είναι το σημείο αυτό. Κι όμως, πάλι διαβάζω για λογής λογής παραθυράκια. Μπορεί να έχουμε στάση πληρωμών προς το ΔΝΤ αλλά όχι χρεωκοπία, μπορεί να υπάρχουν χρήματα (έτσι εκτιμά το ΔΝΤ) να πληρωθεί η δόση στο ΔΝΤ ακόμη και χωρίς συμφωνία, μπορεί να μπουν περιορισμοί στις τράπεζες και να χάσουμε τη θερινή διακοπή της γερμανικής βουλής, αλλά να έχουμε τη συμφωνία που απαιτεί το σενάριο σε κάποιες εβδομάδες, μετά από πολύ πόνο και ακόμη περισσότερη καταστροφή. Τρέχα γύρευε. Απελπίστηκα και δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το σημείο 0 που θα με επιβεβαιώσει ή θα με διαψεύσει. Δεν ξέρω αν έχω μεταφέρει εδώ την προφητεία (από τον Γενάρη του 2015) γνωστού μου, παλαιού αριστερού με γνώση προσώπων και πραγμάτων, αλλά απομακρυσμένο εδώ και καιρό από τα πολιτικά δρώμενα, ότι δεν υπάρχει η παραμικρή περίπτωση η κυβέρνηση Τσίπρα να επιδιώξει έξοδο από την ευρωζώνη αλλά ούτε και η παραμικρή περίπτωση να υπογράψει συμφωνία προτού δούμε κλειστές τράπεζες και άλλα ωραία φρούτα. (Σκοπίμως έγραψα εδώ «κυβέρνηση Τσίπρα» γιατί ο Σύριζα παίζει όλο και μικρότερο πραγματικό ρόλο και αυτό είναι το κύριο παράπονο πολλών κομματικών μελών, όταν τουλάχιστον μιλάνε ελεύθερα· στην πραγματικότητα, ελάχιστοι γνωρίζουν τις επιδιώξεις και τις δράσεις του στενού ηγετικού κύκλου). Με άλλα λόγια, κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια, αλλά πόσο κοντός είναι αυτός ο ψαλμός τέλος πάντων; 

Το άλλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι κινήσεις της ευρωπαϊκής πλευράς τις τελευταίες μέρες μοιάζει να ταιριάζουν καλύτερα με το σενάριο 4, ή ακόμη και με το σενάριο 3. Αλλά εξάντλησα ήδη τα διαθέσιμα σεντόνια με όλα τα παραπάνω οπότε σταματάω εδώ.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 26, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Συμπαθάτε με (έχω λίγο βαρεθεί να κάνω τον συμπολιτευόμενο αλλά μάλλον κάποιος πρέπει να τον κάνει) αλλά αν έρθουν τα πράγματα σε σημείο που το δίλημμα να είναι "ρήξη ή άτακτη υποχώρηση" και η κυβέρνηση επιλέξει π.χ. ρήξη, δεν θα λέτε ότι δεν έχει τέτοια νομιμοποίηση από τις εκλογές του Ιανουαρίου; Η κοινοβουλευτική αντιπολίτευση πάντως το λέει.



Εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα το πω. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, στις εκλογές της 25ης Ιανουαρίου ο ελληνικός λαός ψήφισε σαφώς ρήξη. Ή μάλλον ψήφισε «και την πίτα ολάκερη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο», αλλά επειδή αυτό δεν γίνεται, στην πράξη ψήφισε «πάμε να τα κάνουμε λίμπα στην Ευρώπη και ό,τι βγει». Δηλαδή ρήξη. Και δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στην ψήφο στους ΣΥΡΙΖΑΝΕΛ, που αθροιστικά πιάνουν 41%, αλλά και στην ψήφο σε καθαρά αντιευρωπαϊκές δυνάμεις, όπως το ΚΚΕ, η Χρυσή Αυγή, ο ΑΝΤΑΡΣΥΑ κλπ. Συνολικά, γύρω στο 55% του εκλογικού σώματος ψήφισε υπέρ της εθνικής υπερηφάνειας και της σκληρής διαπραγμάτευσης που θα ταπεινώσει τους κακούς Ευρωπαίους. Πρόκειται πιθανώς για τους ίδιους ανθρώπους που δήλωναν σε δημοσκόπηση της GPO, έναν μήνα πριν τις εκλογές, ότι μπροστά στο ενδεχόμενο ρήξης θα υποχωρήσουν οι Ευρωπαίοι και όχι εμείς (χωρίς πλάκα, το 59% των ερωτηθέντων είχε αυτή τη συλλογική πλάνη). Έκαναν προφανώς λάθος, αλλά αυτό δεν έχει σημασία. Έτσι ψήφισαν και πρέπει να λουστούν την απόφασή τους. Και εμείς μαζί τους.

Τώρα, αν ο Τσίπρας δεν θέλει να μείνει στα βιβλία της ιστορίας ως ο πρωθυπουργός που φυγομαχώντας έβγαλε την Ελλάδα από την Ευρώπη (διότι αυτό ακριβώς θα κάνει αν επιχειρήσει την υπερήφανη απόδραση δια των εκλόγων), έχει τη δυνατότητα να κάνει το εξής απλό: Να φέρει στη Βουλή την τελική πρόταση που υπάρχει στο τραπέζι με τους δανειστές (αυτή δηλαδή που θα συζητηθεί στο αυριανό Γιούρογκρουπ), και να πει καθαρά: «Η πρόταση αυτή είναι οδυνηρή, έρχεται σε πλήρη αντίθεση με το πρόγραμμά μας, αλλά είναι το καλύτερο που καταφέραμε να πετύχουμε. Όλα αυτά που λέγαμε προεκλογικά (ούτε μία στο εκατομμύριο κλπ) αποδείχθηκαν εκτός πραγματικότητας. Κάναμε λάθος. Το πρόγραμμα της Θεσσαλονίκης δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί. Η εναλλακτική επιλογή αντί της παρούσας συμφωνίας είναι η ανοιχτή ρήξη, με αθέτηση πληρωμών και πιθανή έξοδο από την Ευρωζώνη. Ως εκ τούτου, προτείνω την υπερψήφιση της συμφωνίας. Ο καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να ψηφίσει ανάλογα με τη συνείδησή του. Αν η συμφωνία υπερψηφιστεί από τη Βουλή αλλά ταυτόχρονα χαθεί η δεδηλωμένη, θα διαλύσω την παρούσα κυβέρνηση και θα προτείνω τον σχηματισμό νέας κυβέρνησης με κορμό τις δυνάμεις που υπερψήφισαν τη συμφωνία». Αν λοιπόν η συμφωνία καταψηφιστεί από Καμμένους, Λαφαζάνηδες, Λαπαβίτσες και Μιχελογιαννάκηδες, ας επιστρέψουν όλοι αυτοί στον φυσικό τους χώρο, την αντιπολίτευση, και ας σχηματιστεί κυβέρνηση με τη φιλοευρωπαϊκή πτέρυγα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και ΝΔ, ΠΑΣΟΚ και Ποτάμι (αν και εφόσον, βέβαια, προκύπτει κυβερνητική πλειοψηφία). Μια χαρά, συνταγματικά και δημοκρατικά. Ούτε εκλογές κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι ούτε υπερήφανες εξόδους ούτε άλλες μπούρδες.

Από την άλλη, αν ο Τσίπρας ταχθεί υπέρ της ρήξης, τότε οφείλει και πάλι να το πει καθαρά και να φέρει την πρόταση των δανειστών στη Βουλή, βγάζοντας έναν παρόμοιο λόγο, υπέρ της ρήξης αυτή τη φορά: «Η πρόταση των δανειστών είναι καταστροφική και δεν μπορούμε να τη δεχτούμε, ακόμη και αν οδηγηθούμε σε άτακτη χρεοκοπία και έξοδο από την Ευρωζώνη. Προτιμότερη η εθνική υπερηφάνεια από την ταπεινωτική παραμονή στο ευρώ». Και σε περίπτωση που η Βουλή πράγματι ψηφίσει υπέρ της ρήξης (πράγμα πολύ πιθανό, καθώς στις αντιευρωπαϊκές ψήφους των ΣΥΡΙΖΑΝΕΛ θα προστεθούν και οι ψήφοι του ΚΚΕ και της ΧΑ), τότε ρήξη. Έχω πλήρη επίγνωση του τι γράφω —και να ξέρετε ότι στο ενδεχόμενο ρήξης με τρομάζει πολύ λιγότερο η κατακόρυφη πτώση που θα προκύψει στο βιοτικό μας επίπεδο και πολύ περισσότερο το γεγονός ότι θα αφεθεί ελεύθερος ο υφέρπων φασισμός ανθρώπων όπως ο Φίλης, ο Βούτσης, η Κωνσταντοπούλου, ο Σκουρλέτης, ο Λεουτσάκος και ένα σωρό άλλοι, οι οποίοι θα σπεύσουν να εξαπολύσουν ένα κυνήγι μαγισσών χωρίς προηγούμενο κατά του εσωτερικού εχθρού στον οποίον θα χρεώσουν όλα τα δεινά που θα έχουν προκαλέσει οι ίδιοι. Όλα αυτά όμως δεν αναιρούν το γεγονός ότι ο ελληνικός λαός ψήφισε Φίλη, Βούτση, Κωνσταντοπούλου, Σκουρλέτη και Λεουτσάκο. Δεν μου αρέσει, αλλά έτσι έκανε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα το πω. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, στις εκλογές της 25ης Ιανουαρίου ο ελληνικός λαός ψήφισε σαφώς ρήξη. Ή μάλλον ψήφισε «και την πίτα ολάκερη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο», αλλά επειδή αυτό δεν γίνεται, στην πράξη ψήφισε «πάμε να τα κάνουμε λίμπα στην Ευρώπη και ό,τι βγει». Δηλαδή ρήξη.



Κατά την δική μου γνώμη, αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με την πραγματικότητα. Ο λαός ψήφισε να πάνε στα τσακίδια οι ΝΔΠΑΣΟΚοι. Τίποτα περισσότερο, τίποτα λιγότερο.


----------



## SBE (Jun 26, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Συμπαθάτε με (έχω λίγο βαρεθεί να κάνω τον συμπολιτευόμενο αλλά μάλλον κάποιος πρέπει να τον κάνει) αλλά αν έρθουν τα πράγματα σε σημείο που το δίλημμα να είναι "ρήξη ή άτακτη υποχώρηση" και η κυβέρνηση επιλέξει π.χ. ρήξη, δεν θα λέτε ότι δεν έχει τέτοια νομιμοποίηση από τις εκλογές του Ιανουαρίου; Η κοινοβουλευτική αντιπολίτευση πάντως το λέει.



Για αυτές τις περιπτώσεις υπάρχει το δημοψήφισμα. 
Αν το δημοψήφισμα δείξει ότι ο λαός δεν επιθυμεί ρήξη, η κυβέρνηση μπορεί να παραιτηθεί ή μπορεί να δεσμευτεί ότι θα εφαρμόσει την απόφαση του λαού.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 26, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Κατά την δική μου γνώμη, αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με την πραγματικότητα. Ο λαός ψήφισε να πάνε στα τσακίδια οι ΝΔΠΑΣΟΚοι. Τίποτα περισσότερο, τίποτα λιγότερο.



Δεν ψήφισε μόνο να φύγουν κάποιοι. Ψήφισε να έρθουν και κάποιοι άλλοι.

Εξάλλου, ένα κάρο πασόκους έχει μαζέψει ο Σύριζας.


----------



## SBE (Jun 26, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Κάτι τελευταίο: παρατηρώ μια επιμονή στο ότι η ελληνική κυβέρνηση α) δεν ξέρει καλά-καλά τι κάνει, β) δεν έχει ειλικρινείς προθέσεις κλπ. Δεν βλέπω να προβληματίζεται κανείς αν η γερμανική ή η ισπανική για παράδειγμα τηρούν αυτές τις προϋποθέσεις. Το θεωρείτε αυτονόητο, απλώς και μόνο επειδή είναι Ευρωπαίοι; (με το Ε ακόμα πιο κεφαλαίο, ει δυνατόν...)



Εμένα δεν με ενδιαφέρει τί είναι οι άλλοι ή τί προθέσεις έχουν, με ενδιαφέρει μόνο τί γίνεται στις διαπραγματεύσεις. 
Σε μια διαπραγμάτευσή θεωρείς ότι η άλλη πλευρά θα εξασφαλίσει με κάθε τρόπο τα συμφέροντά της, όπως κάνεις κι εσύ, άλλωστε. 
Από κει και πέρα δεν έχει νόημα να χάνουμε το χρόνο μας να τα σούρνουμε στην άλλη πλευρά (στις άλλες 18 πλευρές) γιατί:
α. δεν μπορούμε να παρακολουθούμε 18 πλευρές και να τις ξέρουμε μέσα- έξω
β. δεν εκλέγουμε την άλλη πλευρά, εκλέγουμε μόνο τη δική μας. 
γ. η ενασχόληση με το αν είναι ηθική η όχι η άλλη πλευρά μεταφέρει τη συζήτηση σε συναισθηματισμούς και εν συνεχεία σε λαϊκισμούς κλπ. Αντί να κοιτάζουμε τί κάνουμε εμείς, κλαιγόμαστε για τους άλλους. 

*κι αυτό ήταν πολύ δύσκολο για μένα να το χωνέψω όταν έκανα μαθήματα διαπραγμάτευσης στο πανεπιστήμιο, αλλά είναι αλήθεια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Δεν ψήφισε μόνο να φύγουν κάποιοι. Ψήφισε να έρθουν και κάποιοι άλλοι.
> 
> Εξάλλου, ένα κάρο πασόκους έχει μαζέψει ο Σύριζας.



Ε, κάποιοι θα έρχονταν, νομοτελειακά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2015)

Επειδή δεν έχω ξεχάσει ακόμη τον διάσημο ΥπΟικ μας και σπουδαίο θεωρητικό των παιγνίων να προτρέπει τους οπαδούς του στην Κρήτη «να είσαστε μαζί μας και στη ρήξη, όμως», και επειδή ο π/θ ακόμη δεν τον έχει απολύσει, άρα τον περιβάλλει με εμπιστοσύνη, αυτό σημαίνει ότι σε όλη τη διαπραγμάτευση υπάρχει από την πλευρά μας η εναλλακτική της «ρήξης», αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων και περιεχομένου.

Θα αρχίσω να μοιάζω εμμονικός, αλλά τελικά δεν έχω καταλάβει από τα όσα έχουν γραφτεί ποια είναι η θέση της κυβέρνησης ως προς το περιεχόμενο της έννοιας αυτής της ρήξης. Αν το ανέφερε κάποιος και χάθηκε μέσα στο κείμενό του, τον παρακαλώ να το επαναλάβει, απλά και ξεκάθαρα. Ρήξη στα πλαίσια της παρούσας διαπραγμάτευσης σημαίνει ότι (α), (β) (γ) κλπ.

Προφανώς, αυτά που έγραψε ο π2, για το γελοίον του επιχειρήματος να επιδιώξεις γενναίες εξόδους με τον παρόντα δημόσιο μηχανισμό ισχύουν στο άρτιο. Μια τέτοια ρήξη θα οδηγούσε σε πλήρη ισοπέδωση τη χώρα, όμως όπως μας έχουν εξηγήσει ήδη θεωρητικοί του εγχειρήματος, «μετά από μερικές δυσκολίες τα πράγματα θα βελτιωθούν». Άλλωστε, οι βολικοί υπεύθυνοι για τα τότε βάσανα του λαού είναι ήδη γνωστοί από τώρα: οι ξένοι (all time classic), οι προηγούμενοι (ομοίως), οι τρόικες εξωτερικού και εσωτερικού, τα λουμπουτέν, τα ύποπτα στικάκια κ.ο.κ. Όμως εξίσου γελοίο δεν ήταν το επιχείρημα ότι το δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένο ποντίκι που βρυχάται θα επέβαλε τις διαθέσεις του σε δεκαοκτώ εξίσου δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένες κυβερνήσεις πολλαπλάσιων πολιτών --χάνοντας καθοδόν και τη νωπότητα της εντολής του από ακόμη πιο νωπές και πιο ποντικοκτόνες εντολές; Σε τι εμπόδισε αυτή η γελοιότητα το θέατρο που παρακολουθούμε εδώ και πέντε μήνες;

Δεν θα κάνω καν τον κόπο να παραθέσω πηγές, είναι γνωστά νομίζω τα όσα κυκλοφορούν από υπουργικά και βουλευτικά και κομματικά χείλη και γραφίδες. Ούτε θα προσπαθήσω να εξηγήσω γιατί γίνονται πιο κατανοητά σε ένα τέτοιο πλαίσιο διάφορα φαινόμενα που κάποιοι προτιμούν να θεωρούν γραφικά, ακόμη και όταν προέρχονται από θεσμικά ασυνήθιστες προελεύσεις.

Από την άλλη, υπάρχει και το σκεπτικό ότι όλα εντάσσονται στα πλαίσια των διαπραγματεύσεων και ότι ο Ντράγκι θα κυνηγάει την Τρίτη το πρωί την αειθαλή και ακατάβλητη Ελλάδα κρατώντας δισεκατομμύρια ELA-τα στις χούφτες του και φωνάζοντάς μας: «Στάσου, μύγδαλα!» 

Τι να πω.... Μακάρι και αμήν και πότε.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 26, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ε, κάποιοι θα έρχονταν, νομοτελειακά.



Ναι, κάποιοι θα έρχονταν. Αλλά δεν ήρθαν όποιοι κι όποιοι. Ήρθαν κάποιοι συγκεκριμένοι. Και δεν ήρθαν επειδή "θα έρχονταν". Ήρθαν επειδή ψηφίστηκαν.
Ο ψηφοφόρος που ήθελε να καταψηφίσει τους ΝΔΠΑΣΟΚους δεν ήταν υποχρεωμένος να ψηφίσει ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Μπορούσε να ψηφίσει οτιδήποτε άλλο.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 26, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα αρχίσω να μοιάζω εμμονικός, αλλά τελικά δεν έχω καταλάβει από τα όσα έχουν γραφτεί ποια είναι η θέση της κυβέρνησης ως προς το περιεχόμενο της έννοιας αυτής της ρήξης.



Κι εγώ θα μοιάζω εμμονικός, αλλά δεν προσπάθησα να ερμηνεύσω ποιο θα μπορούσε να είναι το περιεχόμενο της ρήξης κατά την κυβέρνηση ακριβώς επειδή στον κυνικό ίσως και στεγνά περιγραφικό τρόπο που προσπαθώ να ερμηνεύσω τα δεδομένα, η δηλωσιολογία, οι ρητορικές κορώνες και τα τυχόν σχέδια επί χάρτου έχουν πολύ μικρή σημασία και χρησιμεύουν μόνο για τη διάγνωση μελλοντικών αφηγημάτων. 

Για παράδειγμα, οι κορώνες για τους καπιταλιστές που θα μας πιουν το αίμα με το μπουρί της σόμπας, άρα απαιτείται αντίσταση και πάλη, έχουν τελείως διαφορετική ανάγνωση από την προφανή στο κυνικό μου μυαλό: Το εσωκομματικό σπιν του Σύριζα θα παρουσιάσει την όποια συμφωνία ως κάκιστη και επιβληθείσα από τους ξένους σε μια κυβέρνηση που πάλεψε με όλο της το είναι να την αποφύγει και να υπερασπιστεί τα λαϊκά δίκαια. Μπροστά λοιπόν στον ζόφο που ετοιμάζονται να φέρουν στον λαό οι αδίστακτοι πιστωτές, επιβάλλεται να μην χάσει την κυβέρνηση η πρώτη φορά αριστερά, γιατί αλλιώς θα κινδυνεύσει η πολιτική της ηγεμονία και δεν θα είναι σε θέση να προστατεύσει της γης τους κολασμένους απέναντι στη λαίλαπα των πιστωτών. 

Όσο πολύπλοκο κι αν ακούγεται, εγώ αυτό το εσωκομματικό αφήγημα διαβάζω ανάμεσα στις γραμμές. Γι' αυτό δεν δίνω και πολλή σημασία στο τι λέγεται στις ίδιες τις γραμμές.



drsiebenmal said:


> Προφανώς, αυτά που έγραψε ο π2, για το γελοίον του επιχειρήματος να επιδιώξεις γενναίες εξόδους με τον παρόντα δημόσιο μηχανισμό ισχύουν στο άρτιο. Μια τέτοια ρήξη θα οδηγούσε σε πλήρη ισοπέδωση τη χώρα, όμως όπως μας έχουν εξηγήσει ήδη θεωρητικοί του εγχειρήματος, «μετά από μερικές δυσκολίες τα πράγματα θα βελτιωθούν».


Εγώ πάντως δεν λέω απλώς ότι θα είναι επώδυνο το εγχείρημα με αυτόν τον μηχανισμό, λέω ότι είναι ίσως και πρακτικά αδύνατον να _στηθεί _(κι όχι απλώς να πετύχει), ή έστω ότι δεν υπάρχει η παραμικρή ένδειξη ότι προετοιμάζεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Εγώ πάντως δεν λέω απλώς ότι θα είναι επώδυνο το εγχείρημα με αυτόν τον μηχανισμό, λέω ότι είναι ίσως και πρακτικά αδύνατον να _στηθεί _(κι όχι απλώς να πετύχει), ή έστω ότι δεν υπάρχει η παραμικρή ένδειξη ότι προετοιμάζεται.


Αλίμονο αν υπήρχε (σε ευρύτερη γνώση) η παραμικρή τέτοια ένδειξη... :)

Εγώ που δεν είμαι θεωρητικός των παιγνίων αλλά ένας απλός βετεράνος μετρ στο σκάκι, αναρωτιέμαι τι νόημα έχει μια διαπραγμάτευση με εξαρχής αντιπαραθετικά χαρακτηριστικά όταν δεν μπορείς να την οδηγήσεις πειστικά στη μια από τις δύο εναλλακτικές επιλογές σου (αφού ο απέναντι γνωρίζει ότι η αυτοκτονία σου δεν είναι πραγματική επιλογή).

Στο μεταξύ, διαβάζω ότι έχουν αρχίσει να κυκλοφορούν σενάρια για παράταση ενός πενταμήνου με χρηματοδότηση αρκετή για να πληρωθούν τρέχουσες διεθνείς υποχρεώσεις. Άντε να εφαρμόσεις θεωρίες παιγνίων όταν ο απέναντι σού αλλάζει μονομερώς τους κανόνες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Ναι, κάποιοι θα έρχονταν. Αλλά δεν ήρθαν όποιοι κι όποιοι. Ήρθαν κάποιοι συγκεκριμένοι. Και δεν ήρθαν επειδή "θα έρχονταν". Ήρθαν επειδή ψηφίστηκαν.
> Ο ψηφοφόρος που ήθελε να καταψηφίσει τους ΝΔΠΑΣΟΚους δεν ήταν υποχρεωμένος να ψηφίσει ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Μπορούσε να ψηφίσει οτιδήποτε άλλο.



ΚΚΕ; Χρυσή Αυγή; Αφού ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ήταν η μόνη εναλλακτική με δυναμική αρκετή ώστε να μην βγουν οι ΝΔΠΑΣΟΚοι.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 26, 2015)

Γιατί ΚΚΕ και ΧΑ; Το Ποτάμι δεν σου κάνει;


----------



## Marinos (Jun 26, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Γιατί ΚΚΕ και ΧΑ; Το Ποτάμι δεν σου κάνει;



Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι θα ήταν ο,τιδήποτε διαφορετικό (απ' ό,τι προηγήθηκε) με το Ποτάμι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Γιατί ΚΚΕ και ΧΑ; Το Ποτάμι δεν σου κάνει;



Το Ποτάμι είναι ένα κόμμα που ήρθε από το πουθενά και οι μάζες δεν το εμπιστεύονται γιατί κανείς δεν ξέρει την πολιτική του και γιατί ο αρχηγός του είναι δημοσιογράφος. Εξάλλου δεν έχω ακούσει και ποτέ καμμιά θέση τους, χώρια που ο Θεοδωράκης έχει πραγματικά κάποιο πρόβλημα, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς. Μην θυμηθώ τώρα που πήγε να συνεργαστεί με τα νεοφίλ κόμματα και ουσιαστικά τους άδειασε την τελευταία στιγμή (είναι από τους λόγους για τους οποίους δεν ψήφισα στις τελευταίες εκλογές).


----------



## panadeli (Jun 26, 2015)

Απαντάτε και οι δυο σας σε κάτι διαφορετικό. 
Εγώ απάντησα σε αυτό:



Hellegennes said:


> Ο λαός ψήφισε να πάνε στα τσακίδια οι ΝΔΠΑΣΟΚοι. Τίποτα περισσότερο, τίποτα λιγότερο.



Θεωρώ αυτή την ανάγνωση εντελώς απλοϊκή, μην πω ανόητη. Ο ψηφοφόρος που ήθελε να καταψηφίσει ΝΔ και ΠΑΣΟΚ είχε κι άλλες επιλογές πλην Σύριζα. Έφερα σαν παράδειγμα το Ποτάμι επειδή είχε πιάσει ένα αξιόλογο ποσοστό στις Ευρωεκλογές και επειδή ο Ελληγενής έγραψε για ΚΚΕ και ΧΑ, λες και δεν υπήρχαν άλλες επιλογές. Ε λοιπόν ο ψηφοφόρος μπορούσε πράγματι να ψηφίσει ΚΚΕ ή ΧΑ, αλλά μπορούσε να ψηφίσει και Ποτάμι. Αντ' αυτού, ψήφισε Σύριζα. Και ο λόγος που ψήφισε Σύριζα ΔΕΝ ήταν ότι ήθελε απλά να καταψηφίσει ΝΔ και ΠΑΣΟΚ, αλλά ότι ο Σύριζας του υποσχέθηκε έναν δρόμο στρωμένο με ροδοπέταλα.

Τώρα, το τι θα έκανε ή δεν θα έκανε το Ποτάμι είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο. Έχω κι εγώ τις εύλογες επιφυλάξεις μου. Λέει ο Ελληγενής ότι το Ποτάμι δεν έχει καθαρές θέσεις. Πράγματι, δεν έχει. Ίσως όμως αυτό να εξηγεί και την εκλογική επιτυχία του. Άλλωστε, ούτε ο Σύριζας είχε καθαρές θέσεις και έγινε κυβέρνηση. Θέλετε ένα κόμμα με καθαρές θέσεις; Θα σας πω ένα: η Δράση του Στέφανου Μάνου. Πόσοι την ψήφισαν το 2012; Το 1,6%. Ο ελληνικός λαός δεν επιβραβεύει τα κόμματα που έχουν καθαρές θέσεις. Επιβραβεύει τα κόμματα που τάζουν λαγούς με πετραχήλια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2015)

Το θέμα είναι ότι ο λαός αντιδρά σε τέτοιες εκλογικές αναμετρήσεις με διπολικά διλήμματα. Έχουμε ένα εξαίσιο τέτοιο παράδειγμα. Όταν η κοινωνία το 2012 φοβήθηκε ότι μπορεί να βγει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και να τα τινάξει όλα στον αέρα, αμέσως ξεχάστηκε η διασπορά των ψηφοφόρων στα μικρά κόμματα, που σημειώθηκε στις εκλογές του Μάη του 2012 και αμέσως συσπειρώθηκαν όλοι. Δεν επέστρεψαν στην ΝΔ οι ψηφοφόροι γιατί πίστεψαν τα περί επαναδιαπραγμάτευσης αλλά γιατί φοβήθηκαν ότι διαφορετικά θα βγει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Κοίτα λίγο ξανά τα ποσοστά που πήρε η Δράση, π.χ., μιας και την αναφέρεις, στις πρώτες εκλογές του 2012 και αυτά που πήρε στις δεύτερες. Άλλωστε, δεν ξέρω για σένα, αλλά εμένα όλοι οι γνωστοί, συγγενείς και φίλοι μου ψήφισαν άσχετα κόμματα στις πρώτες εκλογές και στις δεύτερες ψήφισαν ΝΔ ή ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.

Ε, λοιπόν, ποιος είχε τις περισσότερες πιθανότητες να νικήσει την ΝΔ στις τελευταίες εκλογές; Έχεις ακούσει αυτό που λένε ότι το χρήμα πάει στο χρήμα. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τις ψήφους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2015)

Ορίστε αυτό που λέω εδώ και καιρό για το τι είδους ζημιά συνεπάγεται ένα grexit για την ευρωζώνη και γιατί το τρισεκατομμύριο του Ντράγκι δεν σημαίνει τίποτα:

Γιατί η Ευρωζώνη φοβάται το Grexit


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jun 27, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Ναι, κάποιοι θα έρχονταν. Αλλά δεν ήρθαν όποιοι κι όποιοι. Ήρθαν κάποιοι συγκεκριμένοι. Και δεν ήρθαν επειδή "θα έρχονταν". Ήρθαν επειδή ψηφίστηκαν.
> Ο ψηφοφόρος που ήθελε να καταψηφίσει τους ΝΔΠΑΣΟΚους δεν ήταν υποχρεωμένος να ψηφίσει ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Μπορούσε να ψηφίσει οτιδήποτε άλλο.





Hellegennes said:


> ΚΚΕ; Χρυσή Αυγή; Αφού ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ήταν η μόνη εναλλακτική με δυναμική αρκετή ώστε να μην βγουν οι ΝΔΠΑΣΟΚοι.



Όχι βέβαια, δεν ήταν η μόνη επιλογή ο Σύριζα, υπήρχαν ένα σωρό άλλοι: από επαγγελματίες της πολιτικής έως Βασίλη Λεβέντη έως Απόστολο Γκλέτσο. Και τώρα που το σκέφτομαι σε τι υστερεί ο Απόστολος Γκλέτσος; Γιατί δεν θα γινόταν καλός πρωθυπουργός; Ωραίο παιδί, γνήσιος επαρχιώτης μάγκας, γράφει καλά στο γυαλί, παλιός λοκατζής, πουλάει τσαμπουκά, πείρα από διοίκηση έχει, εθνολαϊκιστής όσο πρέπει, τι του λείπει; Οι «φωστήρες» συνεργάτες;


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2015)

Σας παρακαλώ, κρατήστε στο άλλο νήμα τη συζήτηση που αφορά ειδικότερα το δημοψήφισμα.

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?16121


----------



## panadeli (Jun 30, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω αν είδατε το σημερινό δελτίο ειδήσεων του Σκάι, αλλά η συνέντευξη της Κωνσταντοπούλου στην Κοσιώνη ήταν ανατριχιαστική. Ξαναγράφω ότι δεν με φοβίζει τόσο η βαθιά πτώση στο βιοτικό μας επίπεδο που πιστεύω ότι θα επέλθει τους επόμενους μήνες, και πιθανότατα θα συντηρηθεί επί χρόνια, όσο το τι θα συμβεί όταν αφεθεί ελεύθερος ο ολοκληρωτισμός αυτής της γυναίκας (και πολλών συντρόφων της).


----------



## SBE (Jun 30, 2015)

Εγώ άρχισα να την βλέπω, αλλά μόλις είδα ότι η Κωνσταντοπούλου κοίταζε την κάμερα αντί να κοιτάζει τη συνομιλήτριά της, και έλεγε απ'έξω ό,τι είχε προφανώς προβάρει, έχασα το ενδιαφέρον μου και πήγα στο σημείο που το γύρισε στα προσωπικά της δημοσιογράφου, αλλά για κακή μου τύχη δεν έκανα κλικ σωστό και είδα και λίγο τί προηγήθηκε. 
Η ΠτΒ έδειξε την ίδια διάθεση για συζήτηση, την ίδια προθυμία να εξηγήσει δυο πράγματα στο κοινό, την ίδια καλή θέληση να συζητήσει που δείχνουν όλα αυτά τα χρόνια οι διάφοροι στα παράθυρα. Στα παράθυρα όμως έχουν το άλλοθι ότι είναι πολλοί, αλληλοδιακόπτονται, πάει η κουβέντα μακριά, τρώνε το χρόνο στα "μη με διακόπτετε" και μετά βρίζονται. Το να βλέπεις έναν άνθρωπο μόνο του να τα κάνει όλα αυτά ενώ δεν έχει συνομιλητή- αντίπαλο είναι γελοίο. 
Υποθέτω η δικαιολογία που θα βρουν οι θαυμαστές της ΠτΒ θα είναι αυτή που είπε κι η ίδια: ότι το κανάλι στο οποίο εμφανίστηκε είναι αρνητικά διακείμενο απέναντί της. Αλλά αν ήταν έτσι τότε θα μπορούσε να μην εμφανιστεί καθόλου. Από τη στιγμή που εμφανίστηκε θα έπρεπε να μπορεί να απαντήσει και στις ζόρικες ερωτήσεις (που δεν είδα να της κάνουν, αλλά δεν το είδα όλο) και στις εύκολες. 
Ομολογουμένως χρειάστηκε μετά να ψάξω να βρω πού ήταν το προσωπικό, γιατί δε ζω Ελλάδα και δεν έχω ιδέα από τα κοσμικά, αλλά τελικά το βρήκα και νομίζω ότι ήταν αχρείαστο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 30, 2015)

Εγώ το βρίσκω απλά διασκεδαστικό.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 30, 2015)

Όταν η Κωνσταντοπούλου και η συμμορία της κλείσουν όλα τα κανάλια που την αντιπολιτεύονται, θα συνεχίσεις να το βρίσκεις διασκεδαστικό;


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Εγώ την έγραψα (τη μαγνητοφώνησα) και άντεξα και την παρακολούθησα ολόκληρη. Για όσους έχουν τον ίδιο μαζοχισμό: http://www.skai.gr/news/politics/ar...-fovomaste-tin-etumigoria-tou-ellinikou-laou/

Έχω ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα με τον τρόπο που διακόπτουν οι συνεντευξιαστές τους συνεντευξιαζόμενους. Η Ζωή ήταν η καλύτερη τιμωρία του συνεντευξιαστή που διακόπτει συνεχώς. Έγινε ωστόσο τρισχειρότερη σ’ αυτό το μειονέκτημα. Πολύ καλύτερα το χειρίστηκε ο Νίκος Παππάς την ίδια ώρα στο Mega, όταν δύο τον διέκοπταν στη συνέντευξή του.

Η Ζωή ήταν επίσης ο ορισμός του εχθρικού συνεντευξιαζόμενου. Τέτοιο πράγμα το έχω δει μόνο στην περίπτωση της πρώτης συνέντευξης που είχε πάρει ο Μπογδάνος από τον Μιχαλολιάκο. Συνήθως ο συνεντευξιαστής είναι αυτός που οφείλει να είναι «εχθρικός», δηλαδή να βάλει όλες τις δύσκολες ερωτήσεις που θα έβαζε ο αντιπολιτευόμενος πολίτης. Το αντίστροφο συμβαίνει μόνο στις περιπτώσεις συνεντευξιαζόμενων που _δεν αντέχουν_ την αντιπολίτευση. Εκεί η Ζωή ήταν χειρότερη από τον Μιχαλολιάκο. Έδινε μάλιστα την εντύπωση ότι, αν ήταν στο χέρι της, θα έκλεινε εκείνη τη στιγμή το σταθμό με μια απόφαση.

Τέλος, η εκφορά του λόγου της ήταν οδοστρωτήρας. Αλλά ολόκληρος ο τρόπος που στήνει την επιχειρηματολογία της είναι γνωστός και διαφοροποιείται μόνο ως προς την ταχύτητα εκφοράς και την επιδεικνυόμενη βεβαιότητα. Η Ζωή είναι ο εφιάλτης του δημοσιογράφου, και δυστυχώς όχι μόνο. Από την άλλη, ομολογήστε το, έχει κάνει απόλαυση την παρακολούθηση της Βουλής. Προσοχή όμως: Μη στέλνετε μικρά παιδιά στα θεωρεία. Φαντάζεστε να τους αρέσει το στιλ της και να προσπαθήσουν να της μοιάσουν;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 30, 2015)

nickel said:


> Από την άλλη, ομολογήστε το, έχει κάνει απόλαυση την παρακολούθηση της Βουλής.


Πώς να ομολογήσουμε κάτι που δεν είναι αλήθεια; Η παρακολούθηση της βουλής έχει γίνει πλέον το απεχθέστερο θέαμα, και δεν είδα ούτε δευτερόλεπτο της συνέντευξης που απευθύνεται σε μαζοχιστές, όπως ομολόγησες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 30, 2015)

Η Ζωή είναι psycho. Έχει πολύ γέλιο να την παρακολουθείς να τρολάρει έτσι τον όποιον δημοσιογράφο. Είναι σαν να παθαίνει ντελίριο. Από πριν έτοιμα δεν τα έχει. Ας παραδεχτούμε τουλάχιστον ότι έχει άνεση λόγου για αυτοσχεδιασμό σε ρυθμό πολυβόλου.

Τώρα, δεν πιστεύω να πιστεύει κανείς σοβαρά ότι θα έκλεινε κανάλι. Άλλοι έδωσαν τέτοια δείγματα. Τούτοι εδώ άνοιξαν κλεισμένα κανάλια.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 30, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Τώρα, δεν πιστεύω να πιστεύει κανείς σοβαρά ότι θα έκλεινε κανάλι.



Εγώ το πιστεύω σοβαρά. Ο τρόπος είναι έτοιμος: θα αρνηθούν την ανανέωση των υπαρχουσών αδειών λειτουργίας με το επιχείρημα ότι τα κανάλια χρωστάνε φόρους, και κατόπιν θα εκδώσουν νέες άδειες από μηδενική βάση. Δεν το λέω εγώ, το λέει το πρόγραμμα τους. Θα τα ξαναπούμε σε δυο-τρεις μήνες.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2015)

Τη μισή σύνταξη θα δώσει αύριο ο ΟΑΕΕ !


----------



## SBE (Jun 30, 2015)

Όσοι βρίσκετε απολαυστική τη Ζωή, να ρωτήσω τί θα κάνατε στο εξής σενάριο:
Έστω ότι η Άλεξ κι ο Νίκελ έχουν σχέση ρομαντική, πανταχόθεν γνωστή κλπ κλπ. Κι ότι ο Νίκελ είναι π.χ. καφετζής. 
Πάει η Άλεξ να πάρει συνέντευξη την Παλάβρα που είναι π.χ. ΥπΟικ. 
Σε κάποιο σημείο της συνέντευξης ο διάλογος πάει ως εξής:
Άλεξ: Κυρία Παλάβρα, τί έχετε να πείτε σε όσους λένε ότι ο καφές είναι ακριβός;
Παλ: Ποιός το λέει αυτό; Ο κύριος Νίκελ; Η μαμά του κου Νίκελ; Ο θείος του κου Νίκελ;

Και να σας πω προκαταβολικά τί πιστεύω ότι θα κάνατε αν ήσασταν τυπικοί Έλληνες άρρενες: θα το αποδίδατε σε "γυναικεία" συμπεριφορά (ως γνωστόν οι γυναίκες είναι κατίνες) και ίσως να το βρίσκατε και γουστόζικο. 

Ας αλλάξουμε λίγο το σενάριο και στη θέση της Παλάβρας ο συνεντευξιαζόμενος είναι π.χ. ο Ελληγενής (ή οποιοσδήποτε άντρας). Θα λέγατε ότι είναι κατίνα ή θα λέγατε ότι είναι επιθετικός χωρίς λόγο; Ή (πάντα στο πνεύμα του ελληναρά) θα λέγατε ότι τη στρίμωξε την παλιο#$%!#$% την Άλεξ, που έχει γκόμενο καφετζή και νομίζει ότι κάτι έκανε. 

Ας το αλλάξουμε κι άλλο λίγο, κι ας υποθέσουμε ότι στο αρχικό σενάριο ο καφετζής- φίλος της Άλεξ είναι η Όλι. Έχουμε πρόσφατα και τα gay pride. Εκεί ο Ελληναράς θα πει καλά της είπε της παλιολεσβίας. Ο politically correct θα λιποθυμήσει.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 30, 2015)

Δεν πιστεύω ότι η συμπεριφορά της Κωνσταντοπούλου, ούτε η θετική ή αρνητική αντίδραση του κόσμου απέναντί της, έχει οποιαδήποτε σχέση με το φύλο της. Εξάλλου, παρόμοια συμπεριφορά επιδεικνύουν πολλοί άρρενες σύντροφοί της, όπως ο Φίλης, ο Σκουρλέτης, ο Βούτσης, ο Λεουτσάκος κλπ, και σε πιο ήπια εκδοχή σχεδόν όλοι οι υπόλοιποι. Το μοτίβο είναι κοινό: ad hominem επιθέσεις, αοριστολογία, ad hominem επιθέσεις, παχιά λόγια, ad hominem επιθέσεις, μπάλα στην εξέδρα, ad hominem επιθέσεις κλπ. Θα ήταν αστείο αν το έκαναν κάποιοι περιθωριακοί τύποι, αλλά δεν το κάνουν περιθωριακοί τύποι. Το κάνουν οι άνθρωποι που μας κυβερνούν. Και δεν είναι καθόλου αστείο.


----------



## SBE (Jun 30, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι η Κωνσταντοπούλου έχει έξτρα ανοχή γιατί ένα μέρος των θεατών θεωρεί ότι δικαιολογείται η στάση της επειδή είναι γυναίκα. 
Αυτό το λέω γιατί στα σχετικά θετικά που διαβάζω και εδώ μέσα δεν είδα καμιά αναφορά σ'αυτό που αναφέρω που να λέει π.χ. γουστόζικα τα είπε η Ζωή αλλά δεν χρειαζόταν η αναφορά στα προσωπικά της δημοσιογράφου. 
Μερικοί ίσως να εύχονταν εκείνη τη στιγμή να ακολουθήσει girl fight με μαλλιοτράβηγμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2015)

SBE said:


> Μερικοί ίσως να εύχονταν εκείνη τη στιγμή να ακολουθήσει girl fight με μαλλιοτράβηγμα.


Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο, επειδή θα ήταν το ονειρικό girl fight ολόκληρου του ελληνικού υποσυνείδητου (ακόμη και μεγάλου πολιτικού υποσυνόλου του): Αγλαΐα vs Βεζυροπούλα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 30, 2015)

Ποια είναι ποια όμως!


----------



## stathis (Jul 1, 2015)

Η Κωνσταντοπούλου αξίζει ξεχωριστό νήμα, και απορώ πώς δεν το έχετε ανοίξει ακόμη (δεν το λέω καθόλου ειρωνικά).
Τελικά ποια ήταν η αναφορά της στα προσωπικά της Κοσιώνη, ή, τέλος πάντων, σε ποιο λεπτό της συνέντευξης βρίσκεται;


----------



## SBE (Jul 1, 2015)

Στο 28, κι η αναφορά αναλύθηκε πιο πάνω από μένα. Ήταν επιπέδου _ποιός τα λέει αυτά μωρή, ο γκόμενός σου;_
Η Κοσιώνη είναι σύντροφος του Μπακογιάννη και νονά ενός εγγονιού της Ντόρας. 
Το αστείο είναι ότι κάποιοι- προφανώς ηλίθιοι- αναρωτιόντουσαν αν υπάρχει ασυμβίβαστο την ιδιότητα του δημοσιογράφου και τις σχέσεις με πολιτικό πρόσωπο.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 1, 2015)

Νταξει, παιδιά, εμείς κοιμόμαστε κι η τύχη μας δουλεύει! Ένας τύπος από το ΗΒ αποφάσισε λέει να επιλύσει μόνος του το πρόβλημα χρέους της Ελλάδας (τουλάχιστον της δόσης του ΔΝΤ που έγινε απαιτητή) με crowdfunding. Είμαι από κινητό και δεν μπορώ να σας βάλω σύνδεσμο, αλλά αν ψάξετε θα το βρείτε πανεύκολα. Μισό εκατομμύριο ευρουλάκια σε μια μέρα έχουν μαζευτεί και μένουν έξι μέρες για να μαζευτεί όλο το ποσό των 1,6 δις. Όσοι κάνουν δωρεά έχουν επιλογή να λάβουν "ευχαριστήρια κάρτα του Τσίπρα", τυρί φέτα, ούζο, κτλ., ανάλογα με το ύψος της δωρεάς. Ένας έδωσε 5 χιλιάρικα για all inclusive διακοπές στην Αθήνα! Τώρα ποιος δίνει τα δώρα αυτά δεν το έχω καταλάβει, αλλά έτσι και μαζευτούν τα λεφτά θα τον φιλοξενήσω εγώ!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 1, 2015)

Επιτέλους, επτωχεύσαμε! Αυτό που ήθελε ο Σύριζα, αλλά δεν το έλεγε στους ψηφοφόρους του της 25ης Ιανουαρίου είναι γεγονός! Δεν έχουμε πλέον μνημόνιο, μπορούμε να δώσουμε αύξηση στους συνταξιούχους 20% και να βγάλουμε στη σύνταξη άλλους τόσους 45χρονους. Μπορούμε να πάμε το αφορολόγητο στις 12.000 — και στις 25.000, αν γουστάρουμε, τσιγκουνιές θα κάνουμε τώρα; Μπορούμε να προσλάβουμε 500 καθαρίστριες για κάθε υπουργείο και 10 σχολικούς φύλακες για κάθε σχολείο, αν γουστάρουμε. Και να μην ξεχάσω το καλύτερο: μπορούμε να κλείσουμε όλες τις ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις που έχουν απομείνει, να διώξουμε όσους επενδυτές-κορόιδα έχουν απομείνει, και να προσλάβουμε τους πάντες στο Δημόσιο!

Τι; Δεν γίνονται αυτά; Πώς δεν γίνονται; Τώρα που διώξαμε τους τοκογλύφους, όλα θα γίνουν. Μην ξεχάσουμε να πούμε και στις εταιρείες (ξέρω πολλές) που έβαλαν σε υποχρεωτική αργία τους υπαλλήλους τους χωρίς να τους πληρώσουν τον μισθό του Ιουνίου να μην περιμένουν ΕΣΠΑ και τέτοιες αηδίες, ας τους απολύσουν όλους τηλεφωνικά! Για τους υπαλλήλους δεν χρειάζεται να πω τίποτα: όσοι έχουν ψηφίσει Σύριζα θα πανηγυρίζουν τώρα που έφτασε αυτό που ποθούσαν. Οι άλλοι που δεν ψήφισαν Σύριζα "θα συνηθίσουν", το λέει κι ο Λαπαβίτσας από το Λονδίνο και έχει πείρα αυτός. Ξέρεις τι δύσκολο είναι να συνηθίσεις να συναλλάσσεσαι με τις λίρες όταν πας στην ξένη χώρα;

Χωρίς σαρκασμό τώρα: Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια να εκφράσω τον αποτροπιασμό μου για την κυβέρνηση που ήρθε με ψέματα στην εξουσία, που μας φλόμωνε με ψέματα πέντε μήνες ότι "διαπραγματεύεται" και ότι η Ελλάδα "θα εξοφλήσει στο ακέραιο και στο διηνεκές τις υποχρεώσεις της", ενώ είχε έναν και μοναδικό στόχο: αυτό που έγινε χθες το βράδυ. Θα ήθελα να ακούσω και τα συναισθήματα εκείνων που πίστεψαν με ειλικρινή διάθεση τα ψέματα, νομίζοντας ότι δεν θα χρεοκοπήσει η Ελλάδα, αλλά ότι ο Σύριζα διαπραγματεύεται μια καλύτερη συμφωνία. 

Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι Αϊνστάιν κάποιος βέβαια για να προβλέψει ότι σε μια πτωχευμένη χώρα κανένας δεν θα πληρώνει φόρους πλέον. Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ που αντίθετα με τους κυβερνώντες δεν έβγαλα τις λίγες οικονομίες της οικογένειάς μου στο εξωτερικό, και φοβήθηκα να σηκώσω τα χρήματα και να τα κρύψω στον απορροφητήρα, με αποτέλεσμα να είναι τώρα "σκλαβωμένα" στις κλειστές τράπεζες.

Ο Θανάσης Μαυρίδης τα λέει εδώ ακριβώς όπως είναι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 1, 2015)

SBE said:


> Το αστείο είναι ότι κάποιοι —προφανώς ηλίθιοι— αναρωτιόντουσαν αν υπάρχει ασυμβίβαστο την ιδιότητα του δημοσιογράφου και τις σχέσεις με πολιτικό πρόσωπο.


Ε, ναι, υπάρχει ασυμβίβαστο, δεν το ξέρεις; Είναι δυνατόν να βγαίνει και να εκφωνεί ειδήσεις η κάθε δημοσιογράφος που συνδέεται με προσωπική σχέση με έναν περιφερειάρχη που ανήκει στην αντιπολίτευση; Αντίθετα, δεν υπάρχει κανένα ασυμβίβαστο στη σχέση μιας περιφερειάρχη του κυβερνώντος κόμματος με τον διοικητή της ΕΥΔΑΠ, στο κάτω-κάτω μόνο αναθέσεις δημοσίων έργων ενώνουν αυτές τις δύο κρατικές οντότητες.


----------



## stathis (Jul 1, 2015)

SBE said:


> Η Κοσιώνη είναι σύντροφος του Μπακογιάννη και νονά ενός εγγονιού της Ντόρας.


Λογικό.


----------



## Earion (Jul 1, 2015)

*Μοιραίοι, δειλοί, κι άβουλοι αντάμα*

*Η μάχη για τη Δημοκρατία*

Όπως την 25η Ιανουαρίου 2015 δεν καταλάβαμε ότι τελικώς ψηφίζαμε για το «ευρώ ή τη δραχμή», έτσι και τώρα δεν κατανοούμε ότι την Κυριακή (5.7.2014) πιθανότατα θα ψηφίσουμε υπέρ ή κατά ενός αυταρχικού καθεστώτος στην Ελλάδα. Όχι πως αυτό είναι κάποιο σχέδιο των ΣΥΡΙΖΑ/ΑΝΕΛ. Αυτοί δεν είχαν σχέδιο ούτε για τα κορδόνια τους. Όμως η πολιτική, όπως και η ζωή, τελικώς απαντά σε άλλα ερωτήματα από αυτά που εμείς θέτουμε. Γράφαμε και χθες ότι η διολίσθηση σε ένα αυταρχικό καθεστώς είναι σαν την μπάλα στην κατηφόρα. Αν δεν υπάρχει διαρκής δημοκρατική επαγρύπνηση, τσουλάει προς τα πίσω. Πόσω δε μάλλον όταν το έδαφος είναι γλίτσα, και η κυβέρνηση για μικροπολιτικές και γελοίες προφάσεις ροκανίζει τους υποστηρικτικούς θεσμούς.

....
Ναι, ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν έχει σχέδιο εγκαθίδρυσης αυταρχικού καθεστώτος, όπως δεν είχε σχέδιο δραχμής. Δεν το χρειάζεται. Μια χώρα μπορεί να καταλήξει απροσχεδίαστα και στον πολιτειακό γκρεμό. Αρκούν η προχειρότητα, η αγραμματοσύνη, τα ψέματα, οι άρρωστες φιλοδοξίες. Συν τη σιωπή των λίγων νουνεχών αλλά και φοβισμένων συντρόφων τους να ορθώσουν το ανάστημά τους και να πούνε «ως εδώ».

Πάσχος Μανδραβέλης, _Καθημερινή _1.7.2015​


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 1, 2015)

oliver_twisted said:


> Νταξει, παιδιά, εμείς κοιμόμαστε κι η τύχη μας δουλεύει! Ένας τύπος από το ΗΒ αποφάσισε λέει να επιλύσει μόνος του το πρόβλημα χρέους της Ελλάδας (τουλάχιστον της δόσης του ΔΝΤ που έγινε απαιτητή) με crowdfunding.


Και το σχετικό άρθρο της Αυγής έμπλεξε τελείες και κόμματα: έχουν μαζευτεί λέει «1.000*,*000*.*00» ευρώ - θέλανε και ακρίβεια εκατοστού


----------



## Costas (Jul 1, 2015)

*Μην ποντάρετε στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ*

Mark Mazower, 1 Ιουλίου 2015 (The New York Times)

Το ανθρώπινο κόστος της πεντάχρονης λιτότητας υπήρξε καταστροφικό για την Ελλάδα, αλλά η απόφαση διεξαγωγής δημοψηφίσματος την Κυριακή απλώς θα χειροτερέψει κι άλλο την κατάσταση.

Το μόνο αναμφίβολο καλό, για τον πρωθυπουργό Αλέξη Τσίπρα, είναι ότι ένωσε το κόμμα του, τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, που γινόταν όλο και πιο ανήσυχο καθώς προχωρούσαν οι διαπραγματεύσεις. Μέσα σε μια νύχτα συσπείρωσε την πολιτική του βάση και πήρε πόντους στο εσωτερικό. Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ επέστρεψε στη θέση που του αρέσει περισσότερο: να κάνει αντιπολίτευση στην παγκόσμια τάξη πραγμάτων.

Αλλά τι προσέφερε αυτό στη χώρα συνολικά; Το ότι το Σύνταγμα μάλλον αποκλείει τα δημοψηφίσματα για δημοσιονομικά ζητήματα μπορεί να φαίνεται μια νομικίστικη παρωνυχίδα, αναδεικνύει όμως την αρκούντως περιφρονητική στάση της κυβέρνησης απέναντι στους ισχύοντες πολιτικούς θεσμούς. Μιλά για λαϊκή βούληση αλλά επιδεικνύει μια ανησυχητική αδιαφορία για τα δημοκρατικά όργανα και διαδικασίες που λέει ότι προστατεύει.

Ο κ. Τσίπρας ζήτησε από τους Έλληνες να ψηφίσουν πάνω σ’ ένα πακέτο διάσωσης το οποίο έχει ήδη εκπνεύσει, και δεν έκρυψε την επιθυμία του να επικρατήσει το «όχι». Το μόνο λογικό συμπέρασμα, που όμως το διαψεύδει ο ίδιος, είναι ότι θέλει να δει την Ελλάδα να εγκαταλείπει το ευρώ. Το διαψεύδει γιατί γνωρίζει ότι αυτό θα ήταν μη δημοφιλές και θα αποτελούσε κολοσσιαίο ρίσκο.

Πιστεύει πως το «όχι» θα του επέτρεπε να επιστρέψει στις διαπραγματεύσεις στις Βρυξέλλες από θέση ισχύος. Αυτό φανερώνει ένα μουλάρωμα μπροστά στα γεγονότα που ισοδυναμεί με κάτι σαν μαγική σκέψη.

Η Ελλάδα δεν είναι η μόνη χώρα που έχει ψηφοφόρους, και όλοι οι ομόλογοι του κ. Τσίπρα Ευρωπαίοι πρωθυπουργοί έχουν ήδη τη δική τους δημοκρατική εντολή. Θα αψηφήσουν τη βούληση των ψηφοφόρων τους και θα υποχωρήσουν για να σώσουν το ευρώ; Σχεδόν σίγουρα δεν θα το κάνουν για τον κ. Τσίπρα, με δεδομένη την κονιορτοποίηση της εμπιστοσύνης τους προς το πρόσωπό του τους πέντε τελευταίους μήνες. Ό,τι επομένως και αν λέει, το διαφαινόμενο αποτέλεσμα του «όχι» είναι εντέλει η επιστροφή στη δραχμή.

Αν το εκλογικό σώμα ψηφίσει «ναι», το πιο πιθανό αποτέλεσμα θα είναι η ένταση της πολιτικής αβεβαιότητας και νέες εκλογές. Η αποχή, τουλάχιστον, αναγνωρίζει σιωπηρά το μάταιο του όλου εγχειρήματος.

Το θεμελιώδες στοιχείο που έχει αγνοήσει ο κ. Τσίπρας είναι η ακραία αδυναμία της Ελλάδας. Αφενός είναι αδύναμη όπως και κάθε άλλη μικρή χώρα, με περιορισμένη ικανότητα να επηρεάσει τους κανόνες της διεθνούς ζωής. Έχει όμως και την πρόσθετη αδυναμία ότι η οικονομία της είναι δυσλειτουργική και το χρέος της συντριπτικό.

Η απάντηση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ σε αυτό είναι σχιζοφρενική. Αρέσκεται να τονίζει το ευάλωτο της χώρας καταγγέλλοντας κάποιες ισχυρές σκοτεινές δυνάμεις –τους ντόπιους ολιγάρχες, τους διεθνείς τραπεζίτες και, επίσης, τη Γερμανία. (Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό στην κορυφή αυτής της λίστας βρίσκονταν οι Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες, οι οποίες όμως εσχάτως αναφέρονται λιγότερο.)

Ταυτόχρονα όμως, το κόμμα μιλά για τη δύναμη που μπορεί να έχει η ακηδεμόνευτη λαϊκή εξουσία· το δε άλμα προς τη γνήσια λαϊκή κυριαρχία θα γίνει με την πρωτοπορία σε μια παγκόσμια επανάσταση εναντίον της λιτότητας. Αν δε αυτή αποτύχει, τότε θα γίνει Κούγκι, όπως λένε όλο και περισσότερο τους τελευταίους μήνες στην Αθήνα.

Η ρητορική αυτή δεν εμφανίστηκε από το πουθενά. Φέρνει τα σημάδια του περιβάλλοντος στο οποίο διαμορφώθηκε ο κ. Τσίπρας, καθώς μεγάλωνε στα πρώτα χρόνια της Μεταπολίτευσης. Τις επόμενες δεκαετίες άνθισε μια φοιτητική κουλτούρα που έχει περί πολλού τον ακτιβισμό και διέβλεπε επαναστατικές προοπτικές σε κάθε σχολική κατάληψη.

Η κουλτούρα αυτή είχε πάθος, γνώριζε μαρξιστική θεωρία, ήταν έντονα φατριαστική και κομματισμένη. Περνούσε ώρες ατέλειωτες στις συνελεύσεις όπου συζητούσε για το τι σήμαιναν για τη δημοκρατία τα πάντα, από τις καντίνες ως τους διορισμούς των καθηγητών. Οι ηγέτες των φοιτητών, έχοντας αναπτύξει εμμονή με την ιστορία της γερμανικής κατοχής, καταβρόχθιζαν τα απομνημονεύματα των ηρώων της Αντίστασης και ονειρεύονταν έναν αγώνα αντάξιο των αγώνων εκείνων.

Κάποιοι από αυτούς τους ακτιβιστές παρέμειναν στην κομματική πολιτική, λιγότεροι ίδρυσαν κοινόβια ή έγιναν αναρχικοί και πολύ λίγοι φλερτάρισαν με την επαναστατική βία. Πολλοί συνέβαλαν σημαντικά στην ανθηρή πολιτιστική και πνευματική σκηνή που σχηματίστηκε στην Ελλάδα τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες. Οι περισσότεροι αποφοίτησαν, βρήκαν δουλειά κι έκαναν οικογένεια. Και κάποιοι είναι τώρα στην κυβέρνηση.

Ο κ. Τσίπρας και οι συνάδελφοί του, αφού υποσχέθηκαν στους ψηφοφόρους τους πράγματα που δεν μπορούν να τηρήσουν, παρουσιάζουν την τωρινή συγκυρία ως την ηρωική στιγμή της γενιάς τους. Ο μπολσεβικισμός κατέρρευσε· η Αντίσταση συνετρίβη. Ίσως όμως, ελπίζουν τώρα, να μπορέσει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ να ηγηθεί ενός νέου τύπου επαναστατικής νίκης και να καταφέρει ένα αποφασιστικό χτύπημα εναντίον του διεθνούς χρηματιστικού κεφαλαίου.

Δεν θα ποντάριζα σε κάτι τέτοιο.

Η τελευταία φορά που η Ελλάδα αθέτησε το χρέος της ήταν το 1932: ακολούθησε μια βραχύβια ανάκαμψη που έπνεε ήδη τα λοίσθια όταν ξέσπασε ο Β’ Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος. Η αθέτηση του χρέους τότε ήταν μια θετική κίνηση, γιατί όλος ο κόσμος έκανε το ίδιο και γιατί τα πραγματικά κόστη της χρεοκοπίας ήταν χαμηλά.

Τώρα τα πράγματα είναι πολύ διαφορετικά. Οι συνέπειες και τα κόστη θα ήταν πολύ βαρύτερα, οι δυνατότητες μιας ενδογενούς ανάπτυξης πολύ μικρότερες, και πολλά από τα πλεονεκτήματα που σχετίζονται με την Ευρώπη –η Ελλάδα ως ελκυστικός τόπος ξένων επενδύσεων, η εκμετάλλευση της γεωπολιτικής της θέσης και η μετεξέλιξη των αξιών που ήρθε με το άνοιγμα μιας κοινωνίας που πριν από 40 χρόνια ήταν πολύ πιο εσωστρεφής– θα τεθούν σε κίνδυνο.

Χάρη στο απερίσκεπτο αυτό δημοψήφισμα, η Ελλάδα βρίσκεται μπροστά σε μια μεγάλη αναταραχή που θα δοκιμάσει τις αντοχές των δημοκρατικών θεσμών που η ίδια θέσπισε μετά το 1974. Η χώρα δεν χρειάζεται μια επιστροφή στις χειρότερες υπερβολές της φοιτητικής πολιτικής κουλτούρας. Ακόμα λιγότερο χρειάζεται την εξημμένη ρητορική του βίαιου αγώνα, της εθνικής καταστροφής και του εμφύλιου πολέμου που έχει διαποτίσει ήδη τον αέρα. Η σωφροσύνη μπορεί ακόμα να επικρατήσει και το «ναι» την Κυριακή μπορεί να οδηγήσει επιτέλους στο σχηματισμό μιας κυβέρνησης εθνικής ενότητας που η χώρα ποτέ δεν είχε από τότε που άρχισε η κρίση. Αν δεν συμβεί αυτό, τότε αναμένεται περαιτέρω πολιτική πόλωση κι ένα μέλλον αυξανόμενης φτωχοποίησης στο περιθώριο της Ευρώπης.

Ο Mark Mazower είναι καθηγητής ιστορίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Columbia.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 2, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Η Ζωή είναι psycho. Έχει πολύ γέλιο να την παρακολουθείς να τρολάρει έτσι τον όποιον δημοσιογράφο. Είναι σαν να παθαίνει ντελίριο. Από πριν έτοιμα δεν τα έχει. Ας παραδεχτούμε τουλάχιστον ότι έχει άνεση λόγου για αυτοσχεδιασμό σε ρυθμό πολυβόλου.
> 
> Τώρα, δεν πιστεύω να πιστεύει κανείς σοβαρά ότι θα έκλεινε κανάλι. Άλλοι έδωσαν τέτοια δείγματα. Τούτοι εδώ άνοιξαν κλεισμένα κανάλια.



Σύντροφε Ελληγενή, το βρίσκεις και αυτό διασκεδαστικό;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 2, 2015)

Χθες βράδυ έσπευσα να γράψω κάποια εμβόλια για το μικρό, καθώς όπως μου είπε η παιδίατρος τα εμβόλια είναι τα πρώτα φάρμακα που βρίσκονται σε έλλειψη όταν υπάρχει πρόβλημα - πράγμα που μου επιβεβαίωσαν και τα φαρμακεία που επισκέφτηκα. Ευτυχώς εκτελούνται ακόμα από κάποια οι συνταγές του ΕΟΠΥΥ. Αισθάνθηκα μεγάλη ανακούφιση που τα βρήκα και σκέφτηκα πώς θα νιώσει ο επόμενος γονιός που θα πάει να τα βρει και δεν θα τα καταφέρει, και αμέσως μετά αισθάνθηκα ζώο.

Welcome to the jungle.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 2, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Σύντροφε Ελληγενή, το βρίσκεις και αυτό διασκεδαστικό;



Για να μην θεωρηθεί ότι αποφεύγω να απαντήσω, ας δηλώσω εδώ ότι θα ήθελα να κάνω μια μικρή διακοπή από την Λεξιλογία.

Θα μου επιτρέψεις λοιπόν να μην απαντήσω αυτήν την στιγμή. Θα επανέλθω κάποια άλλη στιγμή με το τι εκλαμβάνω σαν διασκεδαστικό και τι είδους διαχωρισμούς κάνω ανάμεσα στο αστείο ενός πράγματος και στις σοβαρές του προεκτάσεις.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 2, 2015)

Αφελής ερώτηση: Γιατί έκλεισαν οι τράπεζες και δεν έμειναν ανοιχτές με περιορισμό στις αναλήψεις; Αν έμεναν ανοιχτές, δεν θα είχαμε ουρές στα ΑΤΜ και όλο και κάποιοι αφελείς θα έκαναν καταθέσεις και πληρωμές - έσοδα που τώρα χάνονται. Οι μόνοι λόγοι που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι τεχνικοί (αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορεί να επιβληθεί περιορισμός αναλήψεων στα ταμεία) ή ασφάλειας (ίσως φοβήθηκαν επεισόδια μεταξύ καταθετών και προσωπικού), αλλά κανένα από τα δύο δεν φαίνεται πιθανό. Μήπως ήταν απλά ένα τεράστιο λάθος;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 2, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Οι μόνοι λόγοι που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι τεχνικοί (αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορεί να επιβληθεί περιορισμός αναλήψεων στα ταμεία) ή ασφάλειας (ίσως φοβήθηκαν επεισόδια μεταξύ καταθετών και προσωπικού), αλλά κανένα από τα δύο δεν φαίνεται πιθανό. Μήπως ήταν απλά ένα τεράστιο λάθος;


Νομίζω ότι οι λόγοι ασφάλειας ήταν το κλειδί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Νομίζω ότι οι λόγοι ασφάλειας ήταν το κλειδί.



Ακριβώς. Πώς θα υπήρχε προστασία των γκισέ από τις μπούκες;


----------



## SBE (Jul 2, 2015)

Περί Λαφαζάνη: όταν διάβασα χτες ότι έφυγε από την εκπομπή νόμισα ότι έγινε καμιά φασαρία επί της οθόνης. Τώρα που βλέπω το κλιπάκι διαπιστώνω ότι έφυγε με την πρώτη ερώτηση που του έκαναν, η οποία ερώτηση δεν ήταν καμιά έκπληξη, αναμενόμενη ήταν κι όπως κάθε πολιτικός θα έπρεπε να την περιμένει και να έχει έτοιμη απάντηση.

Dharvatis να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα: την Παρασκευή πριν πέσω για ύπνο κοιτάζω ειδήσεις και βλέπω δημοψήφισμα. Παίρνω αμέσως τη μητέρα μου στην Ελλάδα τηλέφωνο (ήταν ήδη τρεις το πρωί) και της λέω μαμά, αν ανοίξουν τη Δευτέρα οι τράπεζες πήγαινε και στείλε μου τα πάντα, κράτα μόνο χρήματα για μικροέξοδα και πήγαινε πρωί πρωί γιατί αν τελειώσουν τα μετρητά μπορεί να κλείσουν. 
Την ίδια σκέψη θα πρέπει να έκαναν πέντε εκατομμύρια Έλληνες (οι μισοί, ας πούμε). Το Σάββατο το πρωί που είχα κοιμηθεί κι ήμουνα φρέσκια σκέφτηκα ότι δεν πρόκειται να ανοίξουν τη Δευτέρα κι αδίκως ξύπνησα τη μητέρα μου μεσάνυχτα, γι'αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο, ότι θα γινόταν πανικός κι όλοι θα ζητούσαν αναλήψεις και μπορεί να πιάνονταν και στα χέρια και να χρειαζόταν αστυνομία να κάνει το διαιτητή.
Κι αν ακόμα υπήρχε πλήρης κάλυψη από το ELA, το αποτέλεσμα θα ήταν ότι μέσα σε λίγες ώρες οι τράπεζες θα είχαν μείνει χωρίς ιδιωτικές καταθέσεις, που θα τις έφερνε ένα βήμα πιο κοντά στην κατάρρευση. 

Βέβαια, το ότι είναι κλειστές οι τράπεζες δίνει τη δυνατότητα π.χ. στον Σκλαβενίτη να κάνει μισθοδοσία σε μετρητά, και να κάνει τη διαφήμισή του για το πόσο καλός εργοδότης είναι (που ξέρω από υπαλλήλους του ότι είναι), ενώ πρόκειται για μια απόφαση με πραγματισμό: έχει μετρητά στα ταμεία και δεν έχει τράπεζες να τα καταθέσει- με όλους τους σχετικούς κινδύνους για ληστείες κλπ. Η μισθοδοσία σε μετρητά τουλάχιστον διώχνει ένα μέρος από αυτά.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 2, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Νομίζω ότι οι λόγοι ασφάλειας ήταν το κλειδί.


Ίσως - μπορεί να φοβήθηκαν τους θερμόαιμους συνταξιούχους που δεν θα καταλάβαιναν τι θα πει «Όχι, δεν μπορείτε να εισπράξετε τη σύνταξή σας». Πάντως σε μια τράπεζα ανοιχτή για τους συνταξιούχους, που βρέθηκα σήμερα, ο υπάλληλος επιβεβαίωσε ότι δεν υπήρχαν τεχνικά προβλήματα αλλά δεν μπορούσε να μου πει γιατί αποφασίστηκε να κλείσουν.


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2015)

Έπρεπε να φτάσουμε στο αμήν και να κάνουν τα κανάλια πολύωρη, μαραθώνια κάλυψη της πολιτικής επικαιρότητας για να αρχίσουν να φιλοξενούν όλο και περισσότερους ανθρώπους που βρίσκονται έξω από την αρένα της κομματικής αντιπαράθεσης: φορείς των δημοτικών αρχών και των παραγωγικών τάξεων, οικονομολόγους και πολιτειολόγους, μπλόγκερς, κόσμο και κοσμάκη που είχε να συνεισφέρει κάτι περισσότερο από τα κομματικά ποιηματάκια. Μακάρι να γίνεται πιο συχνά και εκτός κρίσης.


----------



## peacock (Jul 2, 2015)

Ερώτηση για όποιον γνωρίζει κάτι:
Μου είπε χθες μια γνωστή μου ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τα εμβάσματα. Εκείνη προσπάθησε να λάβει χρήματα από την Ολλανδία μέσω Western Union και της είπαν, από το υποκατάστημα όπου ρώτησε, ότι η κίνηση προς τα έξω μεν έχει κοπεί λόγω capital control, προς τα μέσα δε επειδή δεν πληρώσαμε την δόση. Προ ημερών που τηλεφώνησα στην τράπεζά μου, μου απάντησαν ότι «Όχι, κανένα πρόβλημα. Χρήματα μπαίνουν αλλά δεν μπορούν να βγουν».

Και, χωρίς να θέλω να το συσχετίσω με τα της κατάστασης, δυστυχώς μάλλον σε αυτήν οφείλεται.
Translation of a marriage certificate_Greek into English_*UK based only*!
www. proz .com/job/1035890


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 2, 2015)

Μεταφράζω ένα ταξιδιωτικό βιβλίο με συνταγές. Λέει, ας πούμε, δυο λόγια για τις ομορφιές της Κρήτης κι έχει συνταγή για χοχλιούς μπουρμπουριστούς (λέμε τώρα). Έχει διάφορες γεωγραφικές και ιστορικές πληροφορίες και στο κεφάλαιο περί Πελοποννήσου λέει για την σταφίδα. Αναφέρεται λοιπόν στην χρυσή περίοδο της σταφιδοπαραγωγής και του εμπορίου και στην κατάρρευση που ήρθε με την πτώχευση του 1893. Κι εγώ η ανιστόρητη, προκειμένου να μεταφράσω σωστά, ψάχνω και βρίσκω πληροφορίες και μαθαίνω ιστορία, που δεν είχα ιδέαν.


> «Δυστυχώς κύριοι, επτωχεύσαμεν», ανακοίνωσε, στις 10 Δεκέμβρη, το 1893 ο Χαρίλαος Τρικούπης στη Βουλή. Είχε επανέλθει στην εξουσία το Μάιο του 1892 και *είχε αποτύχει να εξασφαλίσει νέο δάνειο*. Από το 1879 μέχρι το 1890 *είχαν συναφθεί οκτώ εξωτερικά δάνεια και πέντε εσωτερικ*ά, ενώ παράλληλα ξεσπούσε η σταφιδική κρίση. Η νέα κυβέρνηση Τρικούπη, που εξελέγη τον Μάιο του 1892, παρουσιάστηκε στη Βουλή με ένα *σκληρό πρόγραμμα περικοπών στις δημόσιες δαπάνες και με μέτρα αυστηρής λιτότητας* (π.χ. έμμεσοι φόροι).
> 
> *Επρόκειτο για προσπάθεια να διασωθεί η χώρα από τη δημοσιονομική κατάρρευση λόγω των χρεών από προηγούμενα δάνεια. *Το φιλόδοξο πρόγραμμα δημοσίων έργων και εκσυγχρονισμού του Τρικούπη είχε χρηματοδοτηθεί από δάνεια την περίοδο 1880-1890, και τα όποια έληγαν τότε. Τελικά ο Τρικούπης αποφάσισε να κυνηγήσει την αναχρηματοδότηση των παλαιότερων δανείων ζητώντας νέο δάνειο από την Αγγλία. Από αυτό το δάνειο εξαρτιόταν η εκτέλεση ή όχι του κρατικού προϋπολογισμού για το 1893.
> 
> ...


Τα έντονα γράμματα δικά μου. Τα διαβάζω λοιπόν αυτά κι αναρωτιέμαι, ποια Ελλάδα του 2015; Τι τις θέλω τις εφημερίδες; Δεν υπάρχουν ειδήσεις, ουδέν καινόν, όλα έχουν ξαναγίνει, το έργο τούτο τό 'χω ξαναδεί. Και σίγουρα φίλοι μου γλαύκα εις Αθήνας κομίζω, διότι είμαι βέβαιη ότι εσείς τα ξέρατε ήδη όλ' αυτά. Απομένει να δούμε αν το έργο θα λήξει με τον ίδιο τρόπο ή θα μας κάνει έκπληξη. 

Στο κάτω-κάτω ο Τρικούπης δεν είχε Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Τι τις θέλω τις εφημερίδες; Δεν υπάρχουν ειδήσεις, ουδέν καινόν, όλα έχουν ξαναγίνει, το έργο τούτο τό 'χω ξαναδεί. Και σίγουρα φίλοι μου γλαύκα εις Αθήνας κομίζω, διότι είμαι βέβαιη ότι εσείς τα ξέρατε ήδη όλ' αυτά. Απομένει να δούμε αν το έργο θα λήξει με τον ίδιο τρόπο ή θα μας κάνει έκπληξη. :)


Καταρχήν η χρεοκοπία έχει ήδη συντελεστεί (απλώς δεν ακούστηκε μέσα στη Βουλή).
Ως προς τις εφημερίδες, χρειάζονται για την ημερομηνία. ;)


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2015)

peacock said:


> Και, χωρίς να θέλω να το συσχετίσω με τα της κατάστασης, δυστυχώς μάλλον σε αυτήν οφείλεται.
> Translation of a marriage certificate_Greek into English_*UK based only*!
> www. proz .com/job/1035890



Δεν πιστεύω ότι έχει κάποια σχέση αυτό. Τα μεταφραστικά γραφεία δεν γνωρίζουν τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες. Ούτε πρέπει να υπάρχει περιορισμός σε πληρωμές αυτής της κατεύθυνσης. Ή τουλάχιστον έχουν διαψευστεί. Η συγκεκριμένη προτίμηση του εκδοτικού οίκου πρέπει να είναι γλωσσολογικής φύσης.


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2015)

> Εν τω μεταξύ μέσα στους όρους ήταν το δάνειο να μην εγκριθεί από την *βολή *αλλά απευθείας με βασιλικό διάταγμα που θα υπέγραφε ο βασιλιάς Γεώργιος.



What a Freudian slip!


----------



## peacock (Jul 2, 2015)

nickel said:


> Δεν πιστεύω ότι έχει κάποια σχέση αυτό. Τα μεταφραστικά γραφεία δεν γνωρίζουν τέτοιες λεπτομέρειες. Ούτε πρέπει να υπάρχει περιορισμός σε πληρωμές αυτής της κατεύθυνσης. Ή τουλάχιστον έχουν διαψευστεί. Η συγκεκριμένη προτίμηση του εκδοτικού οίκου πρέπει να είναι γλωσσολογικής φύσης.



Ελπίζω και για τα δύο θέματα να είναι όπως τα λες, Νίκο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 2, 2015)

nickel said:


> What a Freudian slip!


Α ναι, το πρόσεξα κι εγώ.  Έπρεπε να βάλω sic αποδίπλα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Μεταφράζω ένα ταξιδιωτικό βιβλίο με συνταγές. Λέει, ας πούμε, δυο λόγια για τις ομορφιές της Κρήτης κι έχει συνταγή για χοχλιούς μπουρμπουριστούς (λέμε τώρα). ...



Αν δεν λέτε μόνο αλλά το γράφετε κιόλας, με όλο το θάρρος σού ζητώ, κάνε μου τη χάρη, βρε Μελάνη, γιατί έχω βαρεθεί να το βλέπω μ' ένα παραπανίσιο ρο.

Γιατί δεν είναι *μπουρμπουριστοί επειδή βουρβουλακούνε στη φωτιά, δηλαδή γουργουρίζουν και αναπηδούν τσιτσιρίζοντας στο τηγάνι, είναι *μπουμπουριστοί *επειδή τους μπουμπουρίζεις (τους αναποδογυρίζεις με το στόμιο προς τα κάτω για να ψηθεί η σάρκα, όχι το καβούκι). Μέχρι και ιδιαίτερη ποικιλία υπάρχει, κατάλληλη γι' αυτή τη χρήση επειδή είναι πιο χοντροί με πιο ανοιχτό καβούκι για να βγάζεις πιο εύκολα τη σάρκα, οι μπουμπούρες. Αν και τα λιανοχοχλίδια είναι πιο νόστιμα, σαν τ' αρώματα σε μικρά μπουκάλια, και ο παιδεμός προσθέτει κι αυτός τη νοστιμιά του.



daeman said:


> Επρόκαμες· να σε ρωτήξω ήθελα πώς τσι θες τσι χοχλιούς.
> Μια μικρή διόρθωση μόνο: μπουμπουρίζω = αναποδογυρίζω.
> Σχετική παρετυμολογία από εδώ (σχετικό το όνομα της δημοσιογράφου, αλλά...):
> ...τα λεγόμενα μπουμπουριστά - μάλλον από τον ήχο που κάνουν τα ζωντανά σαλιγκάρια όταν μπαίνουν στο καυτό τηγάνι.
> ...



Χοροπηδούνε στη φωτιά
τουμπάρουν στο τηγάνι
μα η καλή νοικοκερά
ό,τι τους θέλει κάνει


Για να είναι και οντόπικ το ποστ, παρότι στα πολιτικά νήματα έχω κάνει τάμα να μην ξαναγράψω: Ανεμπουμπουρίσαμε ολοσούμπιτοι πολλά χρόνια και τώρα τσιτσιρίζουμε.


----------



## Earion (Jul 8, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στην ευρωβουλή δεν λένε στον Τσίπρα μόνο αυτά. Τον ρωτάνε π.χ. και (α) γιατί δεν έκανε τίποτε μεταρρυθμιστικό έξι μήνες τώρα και (β) γιατί ακολουθεί τις πρακτικές των προηγουμένων (με παραδείγματα, μάλιστα). Επίσης, οι ίδιοι οι ευρωβουλευτές του (Χρυσόγονος) τον έχουν ενημερώσει από μήνες πού οδηγούσε η βαρουφοπολιτική...
> 
> Η κυνική παραδοχή του Τσακαλώτου ότι η περιπέτεια με το δημοψήφισμα και τη μη υπογραφή συμφωνίας πριν από τις 30/6, που άφησε τη χώρα ξεκρέμαστη, άφραγκη, φτερό στον άνεμο, επειδή δεν θα πέρναγε από το κόμμα (λες και δεν διαλύθηκαν τα άλλα κόμματα προηγουμένως μην μπορώντας να περάσουν πολύ πιο δύσκολα μέτρα σε πολύ πιο δύσκολες συνθήκες) δείχνει ότι υπάρχει ακόμη απόσταση που πρέπει να διανυθεί μέχρι να υπάρξει πραγματική και όχι ονομαστική εθνική ενότητα...
> 
> Όσοι επικαλούνται τώρα την εθνική ενότητα, τώρα, αφού διαλύθηκε σε ένα εξάμηνο ό,τι ψευτοστήθηκε με χιλιάδες λάθη και τζαναμπετιές των ταγών και με πόνο και αίμα, πολύ αίμα του ελληνικού λαού, χρωστάνε πρώτα στον εαυτό τους να καταλάβουν τι έγινε αυτά τα πέντε χρόνια. Και χρωστάνε να δείξουν δημόσια ότι το έχουν καταλάβει.



Εγώ δανείζομαι τα λόγια γνωστού στελέχους της συριζαίικης προπα ενημέρωσης για να διατυπώσω τη ντροπή μου. Ναι, τη μεγάλη ντροπή μου, που είμαι Έλληνας πολίτης και στο Ευρωκοινοβούλιο ρεζιλεύουν τον πρωθυπουργό μου.






Αυτό δυστυχώς ειπώθηκε για τον πρωθυπουργό της χώρας. Κι είναι πάρα πολύ ζόρικο για μένα να λένε τον πρωθυπουργό της χώρας μου [αλλάζω τη λέξη] *ψεύτη*. Και το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ότι το λένε, *είναι ότι είναι*.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 10, 2015)

*Μνημόνιο 3*

Βλέπουμε μόνο την κορυφή της κορυφής του παγόβουνου.

Αν η ελληνική πρόταση γράφτηκε με τη βοήθεια της τρόικας, όπως λέγεται, ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έγιναν όσα έγιναν το τελευταίο 15νθήμερο (και το τελευταίο εξάμηνο και όλη την εξαετία της κρίσης, αλλά αυτά είναι άλλη ιστορία).

Ως προς την πρόταση: οι δάσκαλοί μου, Έλληνες και Γερμανοί, δεν θα δέχονταν ποτέ ένα τέτοιο κείμενο μόνο του. Κάπου θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα παράρτημα με χρονοδιάγραμμα υλοποίησης των προαπαιτούμενων ενεργειών. Κάπου θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα παράρτημα με όρους και προϋποθέσεις και διαδικασίες και ποσά για τις επιδοτήσεις της ανάπτυξης.

Και κάπου θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ένας οδικός χάρτης αποκατάστασης εμπιστοσύνης. Μου είναι αδιανόητο ότι (ξανα)ζήτησαν την πρότασή μας «ενυπόγραφη». Η καταστροφή μας δεν είναι μόνο από τις κλειστές τράπεζες. Η μεγαλύτερη ζημιά είναι που μας δίνουν το χέρι και μετράνε τα δάχτυλά τους. Ας αναλογιστούμε σοβαρά αν η σημερινή ελληνική δημοκρατία θα περνούσε τις διαδικασίες ένταξης στην ΕΕ.

Αν η ελληνική πρόταση γράφτηκε με τη βοήθεια της τρόικας και του επιτελείου Μοσκοβισί, όπως λέγεται, ελπίζω σε άλλη μια δημιουργική εφαρμογή του extend and pretend. Στη νέα παράταση χρόνου, η Ένωση θα θωρακιστεί θεσμικά για την αποπομπή μέλους με κάθε νομική σαφήνεια και, ταυτόχρονα, για την επέκτασή της στα Βαλκάνια και τη δημιουργία νέων πυλώνων σταθερότητας στην περιοχή. Εμείς θα κρεμόμαστε από κάθε σταγόνα ρευστότητας της Φρανκφούρτης, ξεχασμένοι στη γωνιά μας όπως στους πολλούς μεσαίωνές μας (ας διαβάσουμε επιτέλους ολόκληρη την ιστορία του τόπου μας), μέχρι να καταλάβουμε τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό το ευρωπαϊκό πρότζεκτ (που σίγουρα δεν είναι τραπεζικός λογαριασμός υπερανάληψης) και γιατί το ακολουθούν πλειοψηφικά τα έθνη και οι λαοί της ηπείρου μας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 10, 2015)

daeman said:


> δεν είναι *μπουρμπουριστοί επειδή βουρβουλακούνε στη φωτιά, δηλαδή γουργουρίζουν και αναπηδούν τσιτσιρίζοντας στο τηγάνι, είναι *μπουμπουριστοί *επειδή τους μπουμπουρίζεις (τους αναποδογυρίζεις με το στόμιο προς τα κάτω για να ψηθεί η σάρκα, όχι το καβούκι).


Επ, τώρα το είδα αυτό! Χίλια ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση και τις πληροφορίες. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως: όχι, δεν το έγραψα - μάλιστα το βιβλίο ούτε καν έχει τη συγκεκριμένη συνταγή, την ανέφερα απλώς επειδή μου φαίνεται ότι έχει πλάκα η ονομασία της. Αν ήταν να το γράψω "στα σοβαρά", θα το έψαχνα πρώτα.


----------



## Costas (Jul 10, 2015)

Earion said:


> Εγώ δανείζομαι τα λόγια γνωστού στελέχους της συριζαίικης προπα ενημέρωσης για να διατυπώσω τη ντροπή μου. Ναι, τη μεγάλη ντροπή μου, που είμαι Έλληνας πολίτης και στο Ευρωκοινοβούλιο ρεζιλεύουν τον πρωθυπουργό μου.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Η αλητεία στην εξουσία (συριζαίικη εκδοχή του γνωστού συνθήματος του Μάη του 1968)


----------



## stathis (Jul 10, 2015)

Earion said:


> Εγώ δανείζομαι τα λόγια γνωστού στελέχους της συριζαίικης προπα ενημέρωσης για να διατυπώσω τη ντροπή μου. Ναι, τη μεγάλη ντροπή μου, που είμαι Έλληνας πολίτης και στο Ευρωκοινοβούλιο ρεζιλεύουν τον πρωθυπουργό μου.
> 
> Αυτό δυστυχώς ειπώθηκε για τον πρωθυπουργό της χώρας. Κι είναι πάρα πολύ ζόρικο για μένα να λένε τον πρωθυπουργό της χώρας μου [αλλάζω τη λέξη] *ψεύτη*. Και το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ότι το λένε, *είναι ότι είναι*.​


Αν θέλεις (και έχεις χρόνο βέβαια), θα με ενδιέφερε να μου εξηγήσεις με ποιον τρόπο ρεζιλεύτηκε ο Τσίπρας στο Ευρωκοινοβούλιο και ποιος τον είπε ψεύτη.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 10, 2015)

stathis said:


> ποιος τον είπε ψεύτη



Προχθές, ο Μάνφρεντ Βέμπερ:

Speaking immediately after Mr. Tsipras, the president of the conservative European People’s Party, Manfred Weber, made a scathing verbal attack, accusing the Greek leader of deceiving his people and of actively seeking a rift with Europe, despite his claims to the contrary.

“Do not lie,” he said, declaring that the debt reduction sought by Greece would not hurt bankers but “nurses in Slovakia and civil servants in Finland.”

Εδώ και καιρό, βεβαίως, ο Γιούνκερ έχει κατηγορήσει ανοιχτά τον Τσίπρα ότι μετέφερε παραποιημένη την πρότασή του στην ελληνική βουλή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 10, 2015)

(Βέμπερ, παρακαλώ -- το διόρθωσα. Ακόμη και τα ονόματα των βλαχαδερών* του CSU προφέρονται με βάση τη γερμανική προφορά. ;)).

* Συγγνώμη για την κακία, αλλά είχα φλασιά ότι αν είχε πάρει ελληνικό πτυχία θα έλεγε «εκ Νιντερχατσκόφεν ορμώμενος»...


----------



## stathis (Jul 10, 2015)

panadeli said:


> ... accusing the Greek leader of deceiving his people and of actively seeking a rift with Europe, despite his claims to the contrary.
> 
> “Do not lie,” he said



Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι ποτέ δεν είχε πρόθεση (πόσο μάλλον σχέδιο) ο Τσίπρας και η ομάδα του για ρήξη με την Ευρώπη, επομένως με αφήνει αδιάφορο η κατηγορία περί ψέματος του Βέμπερ. Θα μπορούσα να εξηγήσω γιατί το πιστεύω αυτό, αλλά αφενός δεν έχω χρόνο τώρα και αφετέρου θα ξεστρατίσει η κουβέντα.



panadeli said:


> Εδώ και καιρό, βεβαίως, ο Γιούνκερ έχει κατηγορήσει ανοιχτά τον Τσίπρα ότι μετέφερε παραποιημένη την πρότασή του στην ελληνική βουλή.


Όπως έχει γράψει νομίζω και κάποιος άλλος εδώ μέσα, είναι πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον το ότι ποτέ δεν αμφισβητείτε την αξιοπιστία ή την ειλικρίνεια του Γιούνκερ, του Σουλτς και των άλλων Ευρωπαίων, ενώ η ψευτιά και η υποκρισία του Τσίπρα και των άλλων κυβερνητικών είναι δεδομένη και αδιαμφισβήτητη. Ο λόγος νομίζω δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με το ότι σας γυρνάνε τ' άντερα με τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και τον Τσίπρα (σόρι για το γλαφυρό ύφος, το κάνω για λόγους περιγραφικότητας και όχι για να ανεβάσω τους τόνους). Έχει να κάνει και με το δίπολο «Ευρωπαίοι = καλοί, σοβαροί, έντιμοι κ.λπ. <-> Ελληναράδες = αναξιόπιστοι, λαμόγια, ψεύτες κ.λπ.», που αποτελεί πεποίθηση πολλών. Κάτι σαν φετιχισμός της Ευρώπης, όπως έγραφε ο Μαρίνος στο μπλογκ του πριν από κάποια χρόνια με αφορμή τη σειρά του ΣΚΑΙ για το 1821 (σόρι για την γκρίζα διαφήμιση, δεν είναι τόσο άσχετο όσο φαίνεται).

Διευκρίνιση: Τα παραπάνω τα καταθέτω με πλήρη ηρεμία ως τροφή για σκέψη και όχι για καβγάδες.


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2015)

stathis said:


> σας γυρνάνε τ' άντερα με τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και τον Τσίπρα



Εγώ είμαι από εκείνους που συμπαθούν τον Τσίπρα (μέχρι τη στιγμή που αρχίζει να λέει πράγματα που ένα ένα μπορούμε να τα συζητήσουμε και να προσπαθήσω να σου δείξω γιατί νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να γυρίζουν τα άντερα κάθε ανθρώπου με κάποιες από τις δικές μου αρχές), αλλά μου είναι απολύτως αδύνατο να συμπαθήσω τον σημερινό Σύριζα. Είναι ένα μόρφωμα στημένο στη συγκυριακή αντίθεση στα μνημόνια, από ένα εντελώς αταίριαστο μίγμα που σαν φαγητό θα σου προκαλούσε ανακατωσούρα και σε κάθε πολιτικό ον θα έπρεπε να γυρίζει τα άντερα. Υποθέτω ότι η συμπάθεια που ίσως νιώθεις εσύ για το μόρφωμα στηρίζεται περισσότερο στη δική σου αντίθεση στα μνημόνια, έτσι; Ή στην αγάπη σου για τον παλιό αγνό Σύριζα του 3%. Για να ξέρουμε για τι συζητάμε. Θα συζητήσουμε για το πόσο ωραίο είναι το μόρφωμα και πόσο μπορείς να περιμένεις ότι θα μπορούσε ποτέ αυτό να διοικήσει αποτελεσματικά τη χώρα και να συνομιλήσει αποτελεσματικά με την Ευρώπη, με το μίγμα πολιτικών και ανθρώπων που φιλοξενεί; Ή θα συζητήσουμε την (κοινή ενδεχομένως) απέχθειά μας για τους άλλους πολιτικούς και τις άλλες πολιτικές που προηγήθηκαν — προσπαθώντας ωστόσο να βρούμε τι ακριβώς μας άρεσε και τι έκανε καλό στη χώρα, και τι όχι, για να μην απαξιώνουμε και ισοπεδώνουμε τα πάντα. 

Αυτά σαν πρώτη αντίδραση, σε ένα μόνο μέρος του σχολίου σου. Γιατί έχουν ειπωθεί τόσα εδώ που θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω, αλλά είναι κι εμένα ο χρόνος μου εξίσου πιεσμένος. Θα επανέλθω όμως, δεν θα μου γλιτώσεις εύκολα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 10, 2015)

Η ειλικρίνεια και η αξιοπιστία των δημοσίων προσώπων πρέπει να κρίνεται από ένα και μόνο πράγμα: από την αντιστοίχιση λόγων και πραγματικότητας. Η κρίση με βάση «δικοί μας» ή «ξένοι» μου φαίνεται αυτό ακριβώς που είναι: εθνικιστική οπτική.

Σε προσωπικό επίπεδο, θα ήταν σαν να έπρεπε να πιστέψω τον συνέλληνα ότι π.χ. δεν έκλεψε ή δεν έδειρε τον μετανάστη ή δεν βίασε την τουρίστρια απλώς και μόνο επειδή είναι δικός μου (ή το αντίθετο· να μην πιστέψω τον ντόπιο επειδή ο μετανάστης είναι βασανισμένος και τσακισμένος).

Νομίζω ότι ο Τσίπρας έχει κερδίσει ήδη επάξια τη θέση του στο Πάνθεον των αξιόπιστων Ελλήνων πολιτικών με το πρόγραμμα της Θεσσαλονίκης (που θα μπορούσε να υλοποιηθεί χωρίς ευρώ απέξω), την πρόταση που ούτε μια στο εκατομμύριο δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μη δεχτεί η Μέρκελ, το λαοψηφισματικό Νιόχι και άλλα. Κατανοώ ότι κάποια θεωρούνται αποδεκτές «προεκλογικές φούσκες» ή «πολιτικές τακτικές» και ως εκ τούτου ασημαντότητες, αλλά τα ίδια έλεγαν και «οι άλλοι».

Από την άλλη βέβαια, ήταν ιδιαίτερα αξιόπιστος και ειλικρινής στην αποκατάσταση των διωχθέντων των προηγούμενων κυβερνήσεων, οπότε κατανοώ επίσης και γιατί κάποιοι μπορεί να τον θεωρούν εκ των προτέρων ειλικρινή και αξιόπιστο.

Όσο για το αν υπήρχαν σχέδια κλπ, όταν όπως ακούω τώρα ο δεύτερος κοινοβουλευτικός εκπρόσωπος του Σύριζα Πετράκος δηλώνει ότι η μοναδική λύση είναι η «έξοδος από το ευρώ», είναι σαφές ότι τουλάχιστον κάποιοι (και όχι περιθωριακοί -- δεν γίνεσαι τυχαία κ.ε. κόμματος) είχαν και έχουν τα σχέδιά τους.

Και παρακαλώ: για οικονομία χρόνου συμφωνώ εκ των προτέρων ότι και οι προηγούμενοι ήταν τα ίδια (αλλά συζητιέται πια αν ήταν και χειρότερα).


----------



## stathis (Jul 10, 2015)

nickel said:


> Υποθέτω ότι η συμπάθεια που ίσως νιώθεις εσύ για το μόρφωμα στηρίζεται περισσότερο στη δική σου αντίθεση στα μνημόνια, έτσι;


Υποθέτεις λάθος.



drsiebenmal said:


> Η ειλικρίνεια και η αξιοπιστία των δημοσίων προσώπων πρέπει να κρίνεται από ένα και μόνο πράγμα: από την αντιστοίχιση λόγων και πραγματικότητας. Η κρίση με βάση «δικοί μας» ή «ξένοι» μου φαίνεται αυτό ακριβώς που είναι: εθνικιστική οπτική.
> 
> Σε προσωπικό επίπεδο, θα ήταν σαν να έπρεπε να πιστέψω τον συνέλληνα ότι π.χ. δεν έκλεψε ή δεν έδειρε τον μετανάστη ή δεν βίασε την τουρίστρια απλώς και μόνο επειδή είναι δικός μου (ή το αντίθετο· να μην πιστέψω τον ντόπιο επειδή ο μετανάστης είναι βασανισμένος και τσακισμένος).


Δεν είπα καθόλου κάτι τέτοιο και λυπάμαι αν αυτό κατάλαβες. Υποστήριξα ότι θεωρείτε δεδομένη την ειλικρίνεια των Ευρωπαίων, δεν είπα να το αντιστρέψετε αυτό και να θεωρείτε δεδομένη την ειλικρίνεια των «δικών μας». Ξέρω ότι θα ακουστεί άσχημο αυτό που θα πω, αλλά επειδή δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά παρανοήσεων θα περίμενα από μεταφραστές καλύτερη κατανόηση του γραπτού λόγου.

Αυτά εν τάχει. Περισσότερα από Τετάρτη, που θα επιστρέψω στον διαδικτυακό κόσμο (αν έχει βέβαια νόημα ως τότε).


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2015)

nickel said:


> Υποθέτω ότι η συμπάθεια που ίσως νιώθεις εσύ για το μόρφωμα στηρίζεται περισσότερο στη δική σου αντίθεση στα μνημόνια, έτσι; Ή στην αγάπη σου για τον παλιό αγνό Σύριζα του 3%.



Δισκελής είναι η υπόθεση. Έπεσα έξω και στα δύο; :woot:


----------



## Costas (Jul 10, 2015)

Ελάχιστη αντίδραση γεννιόταν όταν κάποιος αποκαλούσε απατεώνα τον Καραμανλή με την "επανίδρυση του κράτους", τον Γιωργάκη με το "λεφτά υπάρχουν" και με την κατάργηση της "αποικιακής σύμβασης" της Κόσκο, τον Σαμαρά με τα Ζάππεια, και όλους τους άλλους. Θεωρούνταν σχεδόν δεδομένο. Ξαφνικά, όταν λέμε τα σύκα σύκα και τη σκάφη σκάφη για τον Τσίπρα, ότι είναι απατεώνας ολκής και ψεύτης με μύτη ως τα Εκβάτανα, υπάρχει θέμα, δεν είναι de bon ton, δεν είναι κομιλφό, καθότι τσαλαπατάμε το φωτοστέφανο της Αριστεράς. Τι άλλο είναι ένας άνθρωπος που έχει πει περισσότερα ψέματα απ' όλους τους άλλους μαζί, μέσα στο λιγότερο χρόνο; Τι άλλο από αλήτης είναι ένας επώνυμος δημοσιογράφος, διευθυντής αριστερού ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού, ο οποίος αποκαλεί μαλάκα τον εν ενεργεία πρωθυπουργό; Πώς το λένε αυτό το τελευταίο στο νιουσπήκ της πρωτηφορααριστεράς; Πολιτική αντιπαράθεση; Και πώς αντέδρασαν οι πολιτικοί του προϊστάμενοι; Γιατί δεν τον πέταξαν έξω την επόμενη στιγμή;

Να εξηγούμαστε: Δεν θεωρώ απατεώνα τον Λαπαβίτσα ή τον Λαφαζάνη, φερειπείν, ως προς το θέμα δραχμή/ευρώ. Οι άνθρωποι είναι ντόμπροι στις απόψεις τους. Τους θεωρώ λάθος, τους θεωρώ απειλή για τη χώρα μου, αλλά ψεύτες και απατεώνες δεν είναι.

Όσο για τους Γιούνκερ κλπ., τι; συμψηφισμό θα κάνουμε τώρα; Προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ τους Ευρωπαίους, έτσι συλλήβδην, σοβαρούς, και τους Έλληνες, έτσι συλλήβδην, ασόβαρους. Δεν είναι...σοβαρά πράματα αυτά. Όσο για το ότι μας έχουν πατήσει στο λαιμό με τις πολιτικές τους, εγώ προσωπικά δεν αμφιβάλλω ούτε αμφέβαλλα και παλιά, όταν κάποιοι θεωρούσαν ότι το μνημόνιο είναι "προπομπός μιας νέας Ελλάδας". Αλλά να πιστέψω για Σπάρτακο κάποιον επειδή τους ξύνει την πατούσα, λυπάμαι, δε θα πάρω.

Είμαι έξω φρενών με το δημοψήφισμα. Οδηγεί σε μόνιμο διχασμό. Αν ήθελε να κάνει δημοψήφισμα, έπρεπε να ρωτήσει το λαό για ευρώ/δραχμή, και ας κέρδιζε η δραχμή, στο φινάλε. Αυτό θα ήταν αντρίκιο (συγνώμη, κα Κωνσταντοπούλου). Όλα τ' άλλα είναι απατεωνιές του χειρίστου είδους και με ολέθρια αποτελέσματα. Το βλέπουμε τώρα: ο καθένας, και οι μεν και οι δε, μπορεί να βγαίνει και να λέει ότι του υφαρπάχτηκε η ψήφος, ή ότι προδόθηκε η λαϊκή εντολή. Η απόφαση για _το συγκεκριμένο_ δημοψήφισμα είναι προς το παρόν η πιο μαύρη στιγμή της ανερμάτιστης θητείας μιας κωμικοτραγικής συγκυβέρνησης και ενός ολίγιστου πρωθυπουργού.


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2015)

Η Ζωή αποφάσισε να αποτελέσει το ηρωικό σύμβολο της άρνησης της νέας συμφωνίας, του τρίτου μνημονίου, και να χωρέσει μέσα της, μέσα και από την ομιλία της στη Βουλή, το σύνολο της αντιμνημονιακής μυθολογίας. Θα περιμένω υπομονετικά πότε θα εκραγεί αυτή η φούσκα επιτέλους!


----------



## Costas (Jul 11, 2015)

Ε, εντάξει, πόσα χρόνια τα λέμε και τα γράφουμε για τη σχιζοειδή φύση του Σύριζα, για το λόμπι της δραχμής (πες το και παράταξη της δραχμής, δικαίωμά τους να πιστεύουν σ' αυτήν), για το συνοθύλευμα των συνιστωσών κλπ.; Αναμενόμενη, θέλω να πω, η εξέλιξη. Χρονικό μιας εδώ και χρόνια προαναγγελθείσας ρήξης είναι όλα αυτά. Για να επέλθει όμως το προαναγγελθέν σχίσμα μέσα στο Σύριζα έπρεπε να πληρώσει η ελληνική οικονομία κάποια δισεκατομμύρια και μια νέα ύφεση. Αυτό που μου κάνει πάντοτε εντύπωση είναι πώς νοήμονες άνθρωποι είναι δυνατόν να μην έβλεπαν πού θα πήγαινε αυτή η διαπραγματευτική τακτική, το πόσο πολιτικά τυφλός μπορεί να είναι κανείς, όταν αντί για τον κοινό νου διαλέγει έναν άλλον, υποτίθεται ανώτερο και ιδεαλιστικότερο και στρατευμένο.

Αν το λες γενικότερα, η φούσκα αυτή δεν θα σκάσει ποτέ. Η ουτοπική σκέψη αρδεύεται από βαθιές βιωματικές ρίζες, αποτελεί κινητήρια δύναμη (ανεξαρτήτως πρακτικής ευόδωσης των εκάστοτε στόχων της) και παράγει υλικά αποτελέσματα, άσχετο αν είναι διαφορετικά, ακόμα και αντίθετα από τα επιδιωκόμενα. Ποτέ λοιπόν δεν θα σκάσει αυτή η φούσκα. Το θέμα είναι πόσοι πολλοί ζουν μέσα στη φούσκα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 11, 2015)

Πόσοι ζουν μέσα στη φούσκα; Εγώ τους υπολόγιζα πάντα για το 95%, αλλά το τελευταίο δημοψήφισμα ίσως είναι μια ένδειξη ότι μπορεί να είναι λιγότεροι (με επιφύλαξη). 
Τώρα το μόνο αντιμνημονιακό κόμμα στη Βουλή είναι η ΧΑ, ε; 
Και το ΚΚΕ είναι "όχι σε όλα". 
Και μερικοί μοιρασμένοι σε όλα τα κόμματα. 
Λέτε να ξαναδούμε επανάληψη του έργου σε ένα- δυο χρόνια με κυβέρνηση ΧΑ- Ζωής; ΧΑ-ΚΚΕ; ΚΚΕ-Ζωής;
(είπα να τρολάρω λίγο σήμερα)


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2015)

SBE said:


> (είπα να τρολάρω λίγο σήμερα)



Σε αναγκάζει η ζωή να τρολάρεις. Ή η Ζωή.


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2015)

Ο καλύτερος στη μεταμεσονύκτια συνεδρίαση της Βουλής ήταν ο Σταύρος Θεοδωράκης. Αν όλοι ακολουθούσαν το παράδειγμά του, δεν θα είχε ξενυχτήσει ο τόπος. Ανέβηκε στο βήμα, είπε τα παρακάτω και κατέβηκε:

Η αγωνία του κόσμου πρέπει να τελειώσει. Μαζί και ο διχασμός. Ας μην καθυστερούμε λοιπόν άλλο. Η Ελλάς προώρισται να ζήσει και θα ζήσει. Το Ποτάμι δεν εξουσιοδοτεί. Το Ποτάμι απαιτεί από τον Πρωθυπουργό να κάνει ό,τι είναι δυνατόν για να μείνει η χώρα στον φυσικό της χώρο — στην καρδιά της Ευρώπης. Τα υπόλοιπα από τη Δευτέρα. Ευχαριστώ.

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500011695


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2015)

Φατσομπουκικό ή τουιτερικό σχόλιο που προωθήθηκε στο ηλεταχυδρομείο μου:

Thanassis Chimonas

Πρώτο ματς:
Όχι-Ναι 61-39
Ρεβάνς:
Ναι-Όχι 251-49
Πανεύκολη πρόκριση.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 13, 2015)

Φαίνεται ότι έχουμε συμφωνία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 13, 2015)

Θα ξεκινήσουν οι διαδικασίες των άλλων αν ψηφίσουμε ό,τι μας ζήτησαν μέχρι την Τετάρτη. Έχει θριλεράκι ακόμα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα ξεκινήσουν οι διαδικασίες των άλλων αν ψηφίσουμε ό,τι μας ζήτησαν μέχρι την Τετάρτη. Έχει θριλεράκι ακόμα.



[troll mode] Ή, για να ακριβολογούμε με σωστή σύνταξη των επιρρημάτων: «αν ψηφίσουμε μέχρι την Τετάρτη ό,τι μας ζήτησαν (στις μαραθώνιες διαπραγματεύσεις)».  [/troll mode]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 13, 2015)

You'll never understand the [twitter mode]: Short and fast and furious.


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2015)

Πολλά τα κοινοβούλια, πολύ λιγότερες πια οι κοινές βουλήσεις. Κουράσαμε, κοροϊδέψαμε, φύγαμε κι εμείς, φύγανε κι αυτοί, από τον πυρήνα της αλληλοκατανόησης και της συναίνεσης. Αν υπάρχει μια κοινή ευρωπαϊκή γλώσσα, πρέπει πολλοί να ξανακάνουμε εντατικά μαθήματα να ξαναθυμηθούμε όσα ξεχάσαμε. Εδώ μέσα, θέλει προσπάθεια να καταλάβουμε όσο γίνεται περισσότεροι τα λάθη που έγιναν, για να μην επαναληφθούν. Αλίμονο αν αναλωθούμε σε νέες μάχες μνημονιακών-αντιμνημονιακών. Η νέα συμφωνία επιβάλλει έναν συγκεκριμένο δρόμο, κακοτράχαλο, αλλά δρόμο — όχι γκρεμό. Όλοι περιμένουν πρώτα απ' όλα εμείς οι ίδιοι να κάνουμε το δρόμο λιγότερο κουραστικό για μας τους ίδιους, να φροντίσουμε να μας οδηγήσει πιο γρήγορα σε καλύτερες συνθήκες. Καλό θα είναι να συζητάμε για τα λάθη που έγιναν μόνο αν πρόκειται να καταλάβουμε γιατί ήταν λάθη και πώς δεν θα τα επαναλάβουμε, όχι για να τα βαράμε ο ένας στην κεφαλή του άλλου. Θέλω να πω κι άλλα πολλά, αλλά έχω κι εγώ τη δική μου ανηφόρα. Πείτε κι εσείς τη γνώμη σας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 13, 2015)

Κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να κάνω και την αυτοκριτική μου. Ειλικρινά δεν μπορούσα να διανοηθώ ότι η συστηματική τήρηση του εγχειριδίου Βαρουφάκη για ρήξη ήταν απλώς ένα τερτίπι, μια χαζομάρα χωρίς κανένα σχέδιο Β αν ο απέναντι είχε προετοιμαστεί ή μπορούσε να αποκρούσει τις κινήσεις μας. Πίστευα ότι κάπου θα υπάρχουν δισεκατομμύρια τυπωμένες δραχμές και σχέδια έκτακτης ανάγκης για τους πρώτους μήνες του κακού χαμού. Ξεκινούσα λέγοντας πάντα ότι πιστεύω ότι δεν γίνεσαι κυβέρνηση μιας χώρας όντας χαζός ή ανίκανος. Εξακολουθώ να το πιστεύω αυτό· όμως προφανώς υποτίμησα πού θα οδηγούσε η απόλυτη διοικητική απειρία, η απόλυτη βεβαιότητα για την εξ αποκαλύψεως γνώση της μίας και μοναδικής αλήθειας (ενός TINA από την ανάποδη) και όλα τα στραβά της εξουσίας (γνωστά μας άλλωστε και από τις προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις).

Η οικονομική ζημιά είναι μεγάλη (θα περιμένω ψύχραιμα αποτιμήσεις μετά από 3-6 μήνες, όχι τώρα), αλλά τα λεφτά ξαναγίνονται. Αρκεί να στήσουμε τώρα, συριζαίοι, πασόκοι, ποταμίσιοι, νεοδημοκράτες, ακόμη και ανεξέλληνες ένα σύγχρονο ευρωπαϊκό κράτος, ακούγοντας με προσοχή κυρίως όσους και όσα μας φαίνονται εκνευριστικά ξένα για τις κοσμοθεωρίες μας.


----------



## Earion (Jul 13, 2015)

Με βιασύνη βάζω σε λόγια δυο-τρία που σκέφτομαι.

Δεν είναι ήττα της Ελλάδας ό,τι έγινε. Είναι ήττα του *λαϊκισμού*. Των πρώτων, των δεύτερων, των τρίτων στη σειρά, κι όλων συνολικά όσοι ανέβηκαν στο τέθριππο και μ' αυτό διάβηκαν τις πύλες του εκλογικού θριάμβου και κάθησαν στο δίφρο της εξουσίας. Την τελευταία στιγμή αντικρίσαμε το στόμα της αβύσσου και καταφέραμε να πιαστούμε στο κάγκελο πριν απ' το γκρεμό. «Τα πιο ακριβά δίδακτρα της Ιστορίας». Πότε και πώς, με ποιες υπόρρητες διαδικασίες θα γίνει αυτό *εθνικό* μάθημα;

Για να γυρίσει ... θέλει δουλειά πολλή. Εθνική αυτογνωσία, εθνική συστράτευση, εθνική προσπάθεια, νέο εθνικό όραμα. Δεν εννοώ να σβήσουν οι ταξικές διαφορές, εννοώ να θεμελιώνονται στην πραγματικότητα και στην κοινή λογική (Π.χ. δεν υπάρχει περιούσιος λαός στον κόσμο, δεν είμαστε εμείς ο περιούσιος λαός, δεν υπάρχει δωρεάν γεύμα, δε θα μας σώσει το Ξανθόν Γένος ούτε ο Δράκος της Ανατολής, ο διακονιάρης δεν μπορεί να διαλέγει =beggars can't be choosers, δεν υπάρχει προλεταριάτο στην Ελλάδα, οι αληθινοί προλετάριοι είναι οι μετανάστες, δεν υπάρχει βιομηχανική τάξη, η βιομηχανία διαλύθηκε από τα 1980, δεν υπάρχει αστική τάξη, μεταπράτες είμαστε μια ζωή, ο μεγαλύτερος επιχειρηματίας και ο μεγαλύτερος εργοδότης στη χώρα είναι το κράτος, έρμαιο των ολιγαρχών και των κομμάτων, που η παρουσία του και μόνο νοθεύει τον ταξικό αγώνα).

Η προσπάθεια ανόρθωσης της χώρας χρειάζεται μια κυβέρνηση με όσο γίνεται πιο διευρυμένη πολιτική βάση. Κυβέρνηση της ευρύτερης δυνατής συνεργασίας για τουλάχιστον ένα εξάμηνο. Συμπεριλαμβάνοντας, αν το θέλουν, μέχρι και τους Ψεκασμένους. (Υπάρχουν κάποιοι που έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θέλουν να συμμετάσχουν στην κοινή προσπάθεια --και φυσικά υπάρχουν κι οι άλλοι, οι ναζιστές, που δεν έχουν θέση σ' αυτή).

Προχωρώ άλλο ένα βήμα: εκ βάθρων αναδιάταξη του πολιτικού συστήματος. Πώς, πού, πότε θα διαμορφωθεί; Πώς θα αποκολληθούν τα κόμματά μας από το πελατειακό αλισβερίσι; Χρειαζόμαστε ένα συντηρητικό κόμμα απαλλαγμένο από τον εναγκαλισμό του με λογής φασιστοειδή, εθνικιστές, και την εκκλησία. Χρειαζόμαστε ένα σοσιαλιστικό/σοσιαλδημοκρατικό κόμμα που θα μετράει με σύνεση τα τάληρα για να τροφοδοτεί το κοινωνικό κράτος. Χρειαζόμαστε την αριστερή πτέρυγα που θα μας θυμίζει κάθε μέρα το πρόταγμα της ελευθερίας. Χρειαζόμαστε την πολιτική οικολογία για να στηρίξουμε την ανάπτυξη στη φέρουσα ικανότητα της γης και των πόρων της.

Όνειρα θερινής νυκτός;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 13, 2015)

Earion said:


> Όνειρα θερινής νυκτός;


Ή ελπίδες μιας νέας Μεταπολίτευσης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 13, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να κάνω και την αυτοκριτική μου. Ειλικρινά δεν μπορούσα να διανοηθώ ότι η συστηματική τήρηση του εγχειριδίου Βαρουφάκη για ρήξη ήταν απλώς ένα τερτίπι, μια χαζομάρα χωρίς κανένα σχέδιο Β αν ο απέναντι είχε προετοιμαστεί ή μπορούσε να αποκρούσει τις κινήσεις μας. Πίστευα ότι κάπου θα υπάρχουν δισεκατομμύρια τυπωμένες δραχμές και σχέδια έκτακτης ανάγκης για τους πρώτους μήνες του κακού χαμού.



Χμμμ....

Βαρουφάκης: Πρότεινα Grexit και παράλληλο νόμισμα στην κυβέρνηση, αλλά το απέρριψε


----------



## Palavra (Jul 13, 2015)

Θα 'λεγα τίποτα τώρα για τους επαναστάτες που θα μας χαιρετούν δι' αλληλογραφίας από το Τέξας, αλλά συγκρατούμαι :angry:


----------



## rogne (Jul 13, 2015)

Earion said:


> δεν υπάρχει προλεταριάτο στην Ελλάδα, οι αληθινοί προλετάριοι είναι οι μετανάστες, δεν υπάρχει βιομηχανική τάξη, η βιομηχανία διαλύθηκε από τα 1980, δεν υπάρχει αστική τάξη, μεταπράτες είμαστε μια ζωή, ο μεγαλύτερος επιχειρηματίας και ο μεγαλύτερος εργοδότης στη χώρα είναι το κράτος, έρμαιο των ολιγαρχών και των κομμάτων, που η παρουσία του και μόνο νοθεύει τον ταξικό αγώνα.



Ποιον "ταξικό αγώνα" νοθεύει το κράτος, αφού δεν υπάρχει προλεταριάτο (πλην των μεταναστών) ούτε αστική τάξη; Ο ανόθευτος ταξικός αγώνας δηλαδή είναι μεταξύ των μεταναστών και των ολιγαρχών; Γιατί αυτές φαίνεται να είναι οι μόνες "πραγματικές" τάξεις στην περιγραφή σου. Νομίζω, με δυο λόγια, ότι διατυπώνεις μια φαινομενικά νόμιμη και εύλογη θέση, που στηρίζεται όμως σε πολύ σαθρές παραδοχές, με αποτέλεσμα να γίνεται αρκετά αμφίβολη και η ίδια (η θέση). Αν αντιθέτως δεχτούμε ότι υπάρχουν πολύ περισσότεροι, πολύ πραγματικοί και πολύ περίπλοκοι ταξικοί ανταγωνισμοί στην ελληνική κοινωνία, τα ενωτικά σχέδια για το μέλλον κλονίζονται μέχρι γκρεμοτσακίσματος.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 13, 2015)

Καλά. Αφού πάρουμε μια βαθιά ανάσα που γλιτώσαμε ( ; ) τον γκρεμό, και αφού με το καλό περάσουνε τα μέτρα κτλ, απλά να έχουμε στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μας ότι το χρέος παραμένει μη βιώσιμο -όπως υποστηρίζει το ίδιο το ΔΝΤ και ο φίλος Σόιμπλε- και τα αβάσταχτα μέτρα ενδέχεται να μην αποδώσουν τους στόχους που μας επιβάλλουν (μιλάω κυρίως για τα πρωτογενή πλεονάσματα). Δηλαδή υπάρχει περίπτωση σε 2-3 χρόνια να λέμε πάλι τα ίδια. Με προβληματίζει επίσης η εκποίηση περιουσίας του δημοσίου αξίας 50 δις επειδή δεν ξέρω πώς θα παράγουμε έσοδα. Μην πέσετε να με φάτε, δεν προτιμούσα την έξοδο, απλά επισημαίνω ότι δεν είναι και λόγος να πανηγυρίζουμε. Το σημαντικότερο μάθημα, για μένα, είναι ότι η ανανεωτική μας αριστερά είδε ότι, στον πραγματικό κόσμο, νόμος ΔΕΝ είναι το δίκιο του εργάτη, δυστυχώς, και ότι οι διαπραγματεύσεις δεν είναι όπως οι καταλήψεις. Και το χειρότερο, πιο επώδυνο μάθημα, ήταν ότι τα παιχνίδια και τα πειράματα στην πλάτη του λαού, όπως ήταν το "πείραμα" με το δημοψήφισμα, κόστισαν πολύ μα πολύ ακριβά!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 13, 2015)

Να έχουμε όμως στο μυαλό μας και το Catch-22 ότι αν το χρέος δεν είναι βιώσιμο, το καταστατικό του ΔΝΤ του απαγορεύει να μας δανείσει και νομίζω πως κάτι αντίστοιχο ισχύει και για τους ευρωπαϊκούς θεσμούς.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 13, 2015)

Βρε Παλ μου, δεν γνωρίζω τις τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες, απλά αναφέρω τι είπε η τελευταία έκθεση του ΔΝΤ και τι έλεγε συνεχώς ο Σόιμπλε για να στηρίξει την άποψή του να μας πετάξουν έξω. Οικονομολόγος δεν είμαι, μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος. Μακάρι να τα βρουν. Τουλάχιστον είναι ευκαιρία να γίνουν αλλαγές και σε άλλους τομείς της κοινωνίας, όπως άκουσα ότι σκοπεύεται να γίνει στον δικαστικό τομέα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 13, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Να έχουμε όμως στο μυαλό μας και το Catch-22 ότι αν το χρέος δεν είναι βιώσιμο, το καταστατικό του ΔΝΤ του απαγορεύει να μας δανείσει και νομίζω πως κάτι αντίστοιχο ισχύει και για τους ευρωπαϊκούς θεσμούς.



Το καταστατικό του ESM δεν επιτρέπει δανεισμό σε ευρωχώρα με μη βιώσιμο χρέος. Το καταστατικό του ΔΝΤ το επιτρέπει αφού προηγηθεί κούρεμα χρέους, αλλά τα ελληνικά μεγέθη δεν έχουν σχέση με τα μεγέθη των χωρών που συνήθως προστρέχουν στο ΔΝΤ για να μας καλύψει το ΔΝΤ μόνο του. 

Η πατέντα με το fund των 50 δις συμβάλλει στη βιωσιμότητα του χρέους (έστω στα χαρτιά) και επιτρέπει τον δανεισμό από τον ESM.


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2015)

Τι είπε ο Γιάνης Βαρουφάκης στο New Statesman για την ομάδα που μελετούσε το Grexit και τι είπε στη συνέντευξη που έδωσε σήμερα στον RealFM:

HL: You must have been thinking about a Grexit from day one...
YV: Yes, absolutely. 

HL: ...have preparations been made?
YV: The answer is yes and no. We had a small group, a ‘war cabinet’ within the ministry, of about five people that were doing this: so we worked out in theory, on paper, everything that had to be done [to prepare for/in the event of a Grexit]. But it’s one thing to do that at the level of 4-5 people, it’s quite another to prepare the country for it. To prepare the country an executive decision had to be taken, and that decision was never taken.

HL: And in the past week, was that a decision you felt you were leaning towards [preparing for Grexit]?
YV: My view was, we should be very careful not to activate it. I didn’t want this to become a self-fulfilling prophecy. I didn’t want this to be like Nietzsche’s famous dictum that if you stare into the abyss long enough, the abyss will stare back at you. But I also believed that at the moment the Eurogroup shut out banks down, we should energise this process.
Περισσότερα στο New Statesman: http://www.newstatesman.com/world-a...ufakis-full-transcript-our-battle-save-greece​
Και στον RealFM, εδώ: http://www.real.gr/DefaultArthro.aspx?page=arthro&id=432602&catID=2

Σε ερώτηση για τα όσα ακούστηκαν περί σχεδίου για Grexit, ο Γιάνης Βαρουφάκης ανέφερε ότι η κυβέρνηση αντίθετα έκανε σχέδια για την αποφυγή του. «Δεν μιλήσαμε ποτέ για δικό μας νόμισμα, κάναμε αυτό που ήμασταν υποχρεωμένοι να κάνουμε, δηλαδή την αποφυγή του Grexit», δήλωσε.
Μάλιστα, ο Γιάνης Βαρουφάκης ανέφερε: «Μια υπεύθυνη κυβέρνηση πρέπει να σχεδιάζει τι γίνεται σε περιπτώσεις έκτακτης ανάγκης. Με εντολή πρωθυπουργού και αντιπροέδρου της κυβέρνησης, με την πλήρη γνώση της διαπραγματευτικής ομάδας, στο υπουργείο μου δημιουργήθηκε μια ομάδα 4-5 ατόμων, τα οποία έκαναν αυτό που έπρεπε να κάνει κάθε σοβαρό υπουργείο Οικονομικών υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες. Εάν μας κλείσουν τις τράπεζες, πώς θα αντιδράσουμε. Εάν θα προσπαθούσαν να μας ωθήσουν εκτός της πόρτας της Ευρωζώνης, ποια θα ήταν τα βήματα που θα πρέπει να πάρουμε».​
Η δεύτερη εξήγηση είναι, πιστεύω, η σαφέστερη.


----------



## SBE (Jul 14, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σαφέστερη, πάντως μου μοιάζει λίγο άδειασμα του πρωθυπουργού η πρώτη. 
Τόση συμπαράσταση στον άνθρωπο που του έδωσε την ευκαιρία να κάνει τη θεωρία πράξη, με κάνει να σκεφτώ το ρητό με το τίποτα που έγινε μηδενικό.


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2015)

nickel said:


> Η δεύτερη εξήγηση είναι, πιστεύω, η σαφέστερη.



Σε διάφορους σταθμούς άκουσα να εκπλήσσονται με την αποκάλυψη ότι κάποια μικρή ομάδα μελετούσε σενάριο Grexit ή ακόμα και να θεωρούν απαράδεκτη την ύπαρξη μιας τέτοιας ομάδας. Δεν τα ξέρουν καλά τα πράγματα. Αν ο Βαρουφάκης βεβαίωνε ότι δεν υπήρχε τέτοια ομάδα, (α) τα ΜΜΕ θα έπρεπε να αγανακτούν και (β) οι γνωρίζοντες (π.χ. οι ξένοι συνάδελφοί του) δεν θα τον πίστευαν. Εδώ τέτοια σενάρια είχαν μελετήσει ακόμα και μικρές τράπεζες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 14, 2015)

Εδώ τα είχα αναλύσει εγώ στη Λεξιλογία (και δεν με πιστεύατε)...


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> (και δεν με πιστεύατε)...



Υποθέτω ότι έλεγα ότι θα έμεναν σε επίπεδο σεναρίου. (Και εξακολουθώ να το ελπίζω.)


----------



## Earion (Jul 16, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> Είμαι σκεπτικός ως προς την εφαρμογή των μέτρων και τα βαθιά ριζωμένα συμφέροντα που θα αντισταθούν σε κάθε αλλαγή.



Να υποθέσω, από τον τρόπο που το λες, Αζιμούθιε, ότι υπάρχουν και μέτρα που τα θεωρείς σωστά;


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2015)

Πού να βρεις άκρη του νήματος σ' αυτό το μεταδημοψηφισματικό κουβάρι.... Τέλος πάντων, να ένα άρθρο για το φθινοπωρινό τοπίο (τοπία αδιαμόρφωτο, που θα απασχολήσει εκατοντάδες άρθρα).

*Ή τώρα ή ποτέ*
Του Κώστα Ρεσβάνη
Στο protagon.gr

Και, επειδή κάποια πράγματα δεν τα έχω ξεδιαλύνει μέσα μου, πείτε μου αν εσείς τα βλέπετε πιο ξεκάθαρα: Έστω ότι ο στόχος είναι να αρθεί ο παραλογισμός τού να μας κυβερνά μια κυβέρνηση χωρίς τη δεδηλωμένη, η οποία θα περνά όσο νομοσχέδια έχουν την έγκριση της αντιπολίτευσης αλλά όχι της δικής της αντιμνημονιακής πτέρυγας. Και έστω ότι μπορούμε να πάμε σε εκλογές χωρίς να κάνουμε άλλη μια τερατώδη γκάφα μεγέθους δημοψηφίσματος (με διάφορους κινδύνους και νέες υφεσιακές επιπτώσεις). Ποιο θα είναι το προεκλογικό αφήγημα του συστημικού Σύριζα; Ψηφίστε μας για την καλύτερη εφαρμογή του τρίτου μνημονίου; Ή ψηφίστε μας για να σκίσουμε το τρίτο μνημόνιο; Ή είναι ακόμα πολύ νωρίς για να διαμορφωθεί το νέο αφήγημα;


----------



## SBE (Jul 19, 2015)

Δεν έχει ξεκαθαρίσει ακόμα το αφήγημα που θα ερμηνεύσει για τους απογοητευμένους οπαδούς του Σύριζα την στροφή του πρωθυπουργού, οπότε μέχρι να γίνει αυτό είναι νωρίς για προβλέψεις. 
Εγώ δεν θα ήθελα εκλογές, γιατί απλούστατα το μόνο κόμμα που μπορεί να περάσει μέτρα χωρίς να καεί η Ελλάδα είναι ο Σύριζα —τα ίδια που λέγαμε κάποτε για το Πασόκ, μόνο που με τον Σύριζα το αφιονισμένο πλήθος της τελευταίας πενταετίας θα πρέπει να καταπιεί μεγαλύτερο πικρό ποτήριο, οπότε θα ικανοποιηθούν κι οι σταλεγάκηδες. Δεν με πείθουν ότι μπορούν να το κάνουν, αλλά φυσικά η κρατική διοίκηση είναι τα στελέχη, κι αν τα υπουργεία μας κι οι διάφοροι οργανισμοί μας έχουν σοβαρά στελέχη δεν έχει σημασία ο υπουργός. Όμως έχουμε σοβαρά στελέχη;
Από την άλλη, αν έχουμε εκλογές και πάμε σε κυβέρνηση ευρύτερου συνασπισμού, κλασικά θα έχουμε καμιά εξηνταριά υπουργούς, για να ικανοποιηθούν όλα τα κόμματα, δεν θα γνωρίζει η δεξιά τους τι ποιεί η αριστερά τους, και θα πάμε στο γκρεμό όλοι μαζί χαρωποί χαρωποί. Αυτό γιατί θεωρώ ότι η μέχρι τώρα ιστορία μας έχει δείξει ότι είμαστε ανίκανοι για συνεργασία (ξεκινώντας από το '89 και δώθε). Βέβαια υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα στο εκατομμύριο να αποκτήσουμε μια σοβαρή κυβέρνηση συνασπισμού και να κάνει προόδους η χώρα, αλλά δεν ελπίζω.
Στατιστικά βέβαιο είναι ότι στις επόμενες εκλογές οι ΑΝΕΛ θα καταποντιστούν γιατί αυτό συμβαίνει σε κάθε μικρό κόμμα που συμμετέχει σε συνασπισμούς (βέβαια και γι' αυτό έχω επιφυλάξεις, οι ψηφοφόροι τους έχουν το ακαταλόγιστο). Οπότε μάλλον θα τελειώσει η συνεργασία και θα αναζητήσει ο Συριζα νέους συνεργάτες. 
Το μόνο που δεν πρόκειται να συμβεί είναι να κληθώ να σώσω εγώ τη χώρα.


----------



## rogne (Jul 19, 2015)

Γιατί να αναζητήσει νέους συνεργάτες ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ; Δεν θα του φτάνει το 40τόσο τοις εκατό που θα πάρει το φθινόπωρο; Με αφήγημα το "ψηφίστε μας για να εφαρμόσουμε το τρίτο μνημόνιο σκίζοντάς το στην πράξη"; Και χωρίς αντιπάλους;


----------



## SBE (Jul 19, 2015)

Υπάρχει και αυτή η εκδοχή, αλλά είπα να ξεκινήσω με τους συνασπισμούς. 
Και παρόλο που μου φαίνεται πιθανότατο το 40% στο Σύριζα, ύστερα μάλιστα από το δημοψήφισμα, δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη ότι θα πείσει όλους τους απογοητευμένους οπαδούς του, και πιθανόν να έχει απώλειες από εκεί. Με κέρδη από αυτούς που θέλουν να στρώσει η κατάσταση. Θα είναι όμως τα κέρδη μεγαλύτερα των απωλειών;
Με τις αυτοδυναμίες έχουμε:
Αυτοδυναμία Σύριζα, σκισίματα μνημονίου ενώ το εφαρμόζουμε, Grexit πάντα πιθανό. 
Αυτοδυναμία άλλου κόμματος: μόνο αν συνεργαστούν οι απροσάρμοστοι. 
Και μια που τα λέμε όλα:
Αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση ΧΑ (απίθανο, αλλά μήπως μιλάμε με πιθανότητες;), φυσικά σημαίνει ότι θα υπάρξουν πιέσεις απ' έξω, όπως στην Αυστρία προ ετών. Τι είδους πιέσεις θα είναι δεν ξέρω ακόμα.


----------



## rogne (Jul 19, 2015)

SBE said:


> Αυτοδυναμία άλλου κόμματος: μόνο αν συνεργαστούν οι απροσάρμοστοι.
> Και μια που τα λέμε όλα:
> Αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση ΧΑ (απίθανο, αλλά μήπως μιλάμε με πιθανότητες;), φυσικά σημαίνει ότι θα υπάρξουν πιέσεις απ' έξω, όπως στην Αυστρία προ ετών. Τι είδους πιέσεις θα είναι δεν ξέρω ακόμα.



Παραείναι φανταστικά σενάρια αυτά τα δύο...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2015)

Με την προκήρυξη _πρόωρων_ εκλογών που θα σημαίνουν «αύξηση του πολιτικού ρίσκου» μέχρι να σχηματιστεί νέα κυβέρνηση (αλλιώς γιατί να προκηρυχθούν όταν θα υπάρχουν δυνατότητες σχηματισμού άλλων κυβερνητικών συνασπισμών), να εγκριθούν οι προγραμματικές της δηλώσεις κλπ, η ΕΚΤ θα ξανακλείσει τη ρευστότητα ή θα αυξήσει το κούρεμα των ενεχύρων των ελληνικών τραπεζών ή και τα δύο μαζί. Το χρονικό διάστημα από την προκήρυξη μέχρι τις προγραμματικές δηλώσεις και τις πρώτες επαφές της νέας κυβέρνησης θα είναι τουλάχιστον 30 ημέρες (συνταγματικά μπορεί και πολύ περισσότερο). Αν η νέα κυβέρνηση δεν είναι διατεθειμένη να ακολουθήσει τις συμφωνίες που θα έχει κλείσει η παρούσα κυβέρνηση, η ΕΚΤ θα περιμένει να πάρει πράσινο φως από τις συζητήσεις που θα ακολουθήσουν μεταξύ της νέας κυβέρνησης και της ΕΕ, όσο χρειαστεί (και επανέρχονται, ενισχυμένα, όλα τα σενάρια που ζήσαμε πριν λίγες ημέρες).

Δεν συζητάω καν για το τραγελαφικό φαινόμενο να διεκδικεί ο Σύριζα την εξουσία με δύο αντικρουόμενες πλατφόρμες (που ήταν μεν κρυφές τον Γενάρη αλλά τώρα είναι εμφανείς).

Η Μεταπολίτευση τελείωσε, τα ψευδεπίγραφα ερωτήματα κατακάθισαν και το σαφές ερώτημα αφορά πια τη θέση της χώρας: στην Ευρώπη (αυτή, τη συγκεκριμένη) και τους θεσμούς της (αυτούς, τους συγκεκριμένους) ή κάτι άγνωστο και χαώδες που κανείς δεν μπορεί να το περιγράψει με σαφήνεια. Όταν ο ίδιος ο γραμματέας του ΚΚΕ είπε (άπαξ, αλλά φτάνει) «με τον λαό αλλά μέσα στο ευρώ» (ή κάπως έτσι, εγώ έτσι το κατάλαβα πάντως), τα κόμματα που θα θέλουν να έχουν θέση στο αύριο πρέπει να εργαστούν για την όσο καλύτερη θεμελίωσή του σήμερα. Η Ελλάδα πρέπει (και θα) αποκτήσει δομές ΣΕΚ (επειδή έτσι συμφώνησε ο πρωθυπουργός με τους ευρωπαϊκούς και υπερατλαντικούς εταίρους μας), με νέο πολιτικό και διοικητικό προσωπικό. Δεν θα γίνουν όλα τέλεια, επί δεκαετίες θα επισκευάζουμε τις καταστροφές από τους οδοστρωτήρες που άρχισαν ήδη να κατεδαφίζουν τη δημοκρατία της μεταπολίτευσης. 

Δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω να παίζω την Πυθία εδώ μέσα (αν και νομίζω ότι για τα μέτρα μου σχετικά καλά τα κατάφερα στο πρώτο εξάμηνο της κυβέρνησης Σύριζα). Η πραγματικότητα είναι, πάντως, ότι κτγμ δεν αποτελεί ούτε πραξικόπημα ούτε οτιδήποτε άλλο η δημιουργία νέων κυβερνητικών σχημάτων από την ίδια Βουλή. Εκτός από τους ίδιους τους Ανεξέλληνες, το 95% του ελληνικού λαού δεν θα ψήφιζε προεκλογικά μια συνεργασία όπως η σημερινή κυβερνητική. Απέχουμε πάντως 2-3 μήνες, εκτιμώ από τη δεύτερη κυβέρνηση Μόντρο*, της «εθνικής συμφιλίωσης».

Και όσο και αν φαίνεται περίεργο, σήμερα είμαι αισιόδοξος.

====================
* Λεξιλόγοι είμαστε, δεν τα θέλουμε όλα μασημένα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2015)

Ας προσθέσω άλλο ένα στοιχείο:

Στην προχθεσινή συζήτηση στη γερμανική βουλή και στην αναφορά για τα περί γκρέξιτ, η Μέρκελ ξεκαθάρισε ότι:

(α) Αυτό απαιτεί τη σύμφωνη γνώμη της Ελλάδας και
(β) Απαιτεί επίσης τη σύμφωνη γνώμη των *υπόλοιπων 18* (αυτών που θα φάνε το κανόνι, δηλαδή).

Χαιρετίσματα.

Όποιος μπορεί να προσθέσει 1+1 ας πάει να κάνει εκλογές.


----------



## Costas (Jul 20, 2015)

Επιτέλους κι ένας σοβαρός άνθρωπος! Δημήτρης Χριστόπουλος, στα Ενθέματα:

Θα ξεκινήσω με μια αντιδημοφιλή στα καθ’ ημάς θέση. Η εκτίμησή μου είναι ότι το δημοψήφισμα της 5ης Ιουλίου 2015 καταγράφεται ήδη ανάμεσα στα πιο συγκλονιστικά λάθη της ιστορίας της ελληνικής Αριστεράς. Υποσχέθηκε και δημιούργησε ένα «Όχι» που την επόμενη έγινε «Ναι», έκλεισε τις τράπεζες με ό,τι συνέπειες αυτό θα έχει για πολύ ακόμη, ώθησε τους δανειστές σε μια ακόμη πιο τιμωρητική και εκδικητική στάση έναντι της χώρας, με αποτέλεσμα την επαχθή συμφωνία μια βδομάδα αργότερα. Το γεγονός ότι στο εσωτερικό της διεθνούς και ελληνικής Αριστεράς το δημοψήφισμα καταγράφηκε σαν ένα σκίρτημα δημοκρατικής εθνικής αξιοπρέπειας δεν αναιρεί καμία από τις παραπάνω συνέπειές του.

Το δημοψήφισμα υπήρξε λοιπόν θρυαλλίδα κακών. Οι θετικές επιπτώσεις του, δηλαδή η παραίτηση Σαμαρά, η δημιουργία ενός κλίματος δημοκρατικής αλληλεγγύης υπέρ της Ελλάδας και ο διεθνής στιγματισμός της Γερμανίας, δεν αρκούν για να ισοσταθμίσουν τη ζημιά. Μπροστά στον επονείδιστο τοίχο των δανειστών, το δημοψήφισμα απλώς επιτάχυνε το απεγνωσμένο εθνικό όχημα στη σύγκρουση. Ξέρω πως η σύγκρουση ήταν δύσκολο να αποφευχθεί εξαρχής, διότι στόχος των δανειστών ήταν ο πολιτικός εκμηδενισμός της αριστερής κυβέρνησης. Ξέρω όμως, συνάμα, ότι καθείς που έχει αίσθηση δημοσίου συμφέροντος προσπαθεί πάντα να περιορίζει τις δραστικές επιπτώσεις της σύγκρουσης: Άλλο να χτυπάς τον τοίχο με 200 κι άλλο με 50 χιλιόμετρα.

Εδώ χρειάζεται να μιλήσω και προσωπικά. Διαμόρφωσα αυτή την πεποίθηση μόλις προκηρύχθηκε το δημοψήφισμα, κι αυτό με οδήγησε να παραιτηθώ από τη θέση του ειδικού συμβούλου στο Υπουργείο Εσωτερικών και Διοικητικής Ανασυγκρότησης, πριν τη διεξαγωγή του και ανεξάρτητα, βέβαια, από την έκβασή του. Στην επιστολή της παραίτησής μου, που υπέβαλα την Παρασκευή πριν το δημοψήφισμα, αλλά δεν τη δημοσιοποίησα (διότι, προφανώς, ο στόχος μου δεν ήταν να χρησιμοποιηθεί από τους αντιπάλους της κυβέρνησης και του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ), έγραφα, ανάμεσα σε άλλα πως πρέπει να αναγνωρίσουμε ότι η στρατηγική μας ηττήθηκε διότι εγκλωβιστήκαμε μεταξύ δύο καταστροφικών επιλογών, με πολιτειακά ασύντακτες καταστάσεις το πλέον οδυνηρό ενδεχόμενο. Και συνέχιζα: «Και φυσικά, όσο και να αναθεματίζουμε τους δανειστές και την εγκληματική στάση της Ε.Ε. που οδήγησε το λαό μας στην απόγνωση –και ορθά κάνουμε– πρέπει συνάμα να κοιταχτούμε στον καθρέφτη: ο αδύνατος που απλώς περιφέρει το δίκαιό του δεν νικάει. Μάλλον το χάνει. Και η απόγνωση δεν είναι καλός σύμβουλος. Αν είμαστε στοιχειωδώς υλιστές στην ανάγνωση της κατάστασής μας, θα το ξέραμε και μπορεί και να το προλαβαίναμε».​


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 20, 2015)

Costas said:


> Εδώ χρειάζεται να μιλήσω και προσωπικά. Διαμόρφωσα αυτή την πεποίθηση μόλις προκηρύχθηκε το δημοψήφισμα, κι αυτό με οδήγησε να παραιτηθώ από τη θέση του ειδικού συμβούλου στο Υπουργείο Εσωτερικών και Διοικητικής Ανασυγκρότησης, πριν τη διεξαγωγή του και ανεξάρτητα, βέβαια, από την έκβασή του. Στην επιστολή της παραίτησής μου, που υπέβαλα την Παρασκευή πριν το δημοψήφισμα, αλλά δεν τη δημοσιοποίησα (διότι, προφανώς, ο στόχος μου δεν ήταν να χρησιμοποιηθεί από τους αντιπάλους της κυβέρνησης και του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ), έγραφα, ανάμεσα σε άλλα πως πρέπει να αναγνωρίσουμε ότι η στρατηγική μας ηττήθηκε διότι εγκλωβιστήκαμε μεταξύ δύο καταστροφικών επιλογών, με πολιτειακά ασύντακτες καταστάσεις το πλέον οδυνηρό ενδεχόμενο. Και συνέχιζα: «Και φυσικά, όσο και να αναθεματίζουμε τους δανειστές και την εγκληματική στάση της Ε.Ε. που οδήγησε το λαό μας στην απόγνωση –και ορθά κάνουμε– πρέπει συνάμα να κοιταχτούμε στον καθρέφτη: ο αδύνατος που απλώς περιφέρει το δίκαιό του δεν νικάει. Μάλλον το χάνει. Και η απόγνωση δεν είναι καλός σύμβουλος. Αν είμαστε στοιχειωδώς υλιστές στην ανάγνωση της κατάστασής μας, θα το ξέραμε και μπορεί και να το προλαβαίναμε».


"Σοβαρός" μεν, αλλά ούτε με τους ψηφοφόρους θεώρησε απαραίτητο να μοιραστεί τις τραγικές ανησυχίες του, ώστε να είναι σωστά πληροφορημένοι. Το κομματικό συμφέρον πάνω από του λαού και της πατρίδας (χρησιμοποιώ τις πατριωτικές εκφράσεις που αποτελούν το ψωμοτύρι των κυβερνώντων).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> (β) Απαιτεί επίσης τη σύμφωνη γνώμη των *υπόλοιπων 18* (αυτών που θα φάνε το κανόνι, δηλαδή).



Αυτό πώς θα εφαρμοζόταν στην πράξη, αν μια χώρα είχε αποφασίσει να αυτοκτονήσει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 20, 2015)

Όπως εφαρμόστηκε τώρα. Οι χώρες που θεωρούν ότι κινδυνεύουν να τις πάρουν τα σκάγια περισσότερο (τώρα: Γαλλία, Ιταλία -- με τα μεγαλύτερα ανάλογα προβλήματα, Κύπρος -- με τη σύνδεση της οικονομίας της, αλλά και Γερμανία --ως μεγαλύτερος δανειστής) θα ψάχνουν να βρουν κι άλλες λύσεις στα πλαίσια των κανονισμών που ισχύουν και του διεθνούς δικαίου.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 20, 2015)

Και αυτό που δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα ευρύτερα κατανοητό για την ΕΕ και γενικώς για το πώς λειτουργούν τα πράγματα σε διεθνές επίπεδο νομίζω ότι είναι το εξής: πρώτα λαμβάνεται η πολιτική απόφαση και μετά βρίσκεται το πώς θα υλοποιηθεί. Γι' αυτό και μου κάνει εντύπωση όταν ακούω, ας πούμε, «δεν μπορούν να μας διώξουν από το ευρώ», «δεν γίνεται να μας αναγκάσουν για το Χ». Το πρώτο πρώτο αντιπαράδειγμα είναι αυτό που συζητούσαμε εδώ, τη ρήτρα της συνθήκης του Μάαστριχτ που απαγόρευε τη διάσωση χωρών με οικονομικά προβλήματα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2015)

Το καταλαβαίνω να προσπαθούν να βρουν λύσεις, αλλά είπα τί γίνεται αν μια χώρα θέλει να αυτοκτονήσει, δηλαδή αν η απόφαση είναι τελεσίδικη και π.χ. σαμποτάρει όλες τις λύσεις ή δεν συνεργάζεται; Σε κάποιο σημείο το κόστος της εξεύρεσης λύσεων ξεπερνάει το κόστος της μη λύσης. 
Τί θα γίνει τότε; Θα μαζευτούν οι 18 και θα ετοιμάσουν στρατιωτική εισβολή στη χώρα που δε συνεργάζεται; Θεωρητικά γίνεται, αλλά τότε πάει περίπατο η ειρήνη στην Ευρώπη και πιθανόν κι η οικονομία της ΕΕ. 
Γι' αυτό μου φαίνεται περίεργο να λέει ότι για να φύγει κάποιος πρέπει να συμφωνήσουν κι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 20, 2015)

Το κόστος της εξόδου, ιδίως για μια χώρα όπως η δική μας, με οικονομία τόσο εξαρτημένη και διαπλεγμένη με της ΕΕ, (μοιάζει να) είναι ασύλληπτο. Έχουν αρχίσει και κυκλοφορούν διάφορα αποσπασματικά στοιχεία και τις επόμενες εβδομάδες θα συνειδητοποιήσουμε ακόμη καλύτερα την εικόνα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 20, 2015)

Εγώ πάντως διασκεδάζω με επιχειρήματα του τύπου «ναι, αλλά θα γίνουμε ανταγωνιστικοί με τη δραχμή». Η πρώτη ερώτηση που κάνω συνήθως είναι «έστω ότι είσαι αγρότης τώρα και κάνεις εξαγωγές σπόρων[SUP]1[/SUP]. Θα δεχόσουν να πληρωθείς με μπολιβάρ φουέρτε;» Συνήθως η απάντηση είναι κάτι του τύπου «γκμχχχ, μχχχ, όταν είχαμε δραχμή[SUP]2[/SUP], μχγκχμχ, θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να, γμχμγχ, δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα».




_________________
[SUP]1[/SUP] Τους εισάγουμε
[SUP]2[/SUP] Η οποία δραχμή είναι, συνήθως, η δραχμή του Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου, άντε μέχρι Σημίτη βαριά βαριά. Ποτέ δεν είναι η δραχμή του μεταπολέμου, η δραχμή του '60, η δραχμή του '70.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 20, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Η οποία δραχμή είναι, συνήθως, η δραχμή του Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου[...]


Ποια δραχμή του Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου; Της ΑΤΑ και του διψήφιου πληθωρισμού; Των δύο εφάπαξ υποτιμήσεων της δεκαετίας του 1980; Των ομόλογων ΕΤΒΑ με 26%; Του ημερήσιου επιτοκίου στο 1000% ετησίως στην κρίση του 1995, με ΥπΟικ Αλέκο Παπαδόπουλο, στη μάχη για την αποφυγή της τότε χρεοκοπίας;



Palavra said:


> η δραχμή του '60


Χμμμ, η δραχμή του 60-63 (όταν ψήφισαν τα δέντρα, δυστυχώς και όταν πολλά άλλα ζαβά συνέβαιναν στη χώρα) ήταν από τα ισχυρότερα νομίσματα στον κόσμο, αλλά στηριζόταν στην πολιτική σταθερότητα (γκουχ, γκουχ) και ρυθμούς ανάπτυξης 6, 7 και 8% μετά από την υποτίμηση κατά 50% το 1953. Το προεκλογικό σύνθημα της ΕΡΕ του 1963 ήταν «Αυτή η δραχμή είναι δική σου, μην αφήσεις τον Παπανδρέου να την πάρει».


----------



## Palavra (Jul 20, 2015)

Μην ξεχνάς, ντοκ, ότι μιλάω για ανθρώπους στην ηλικία μου, χοντρικά σαραντάρηδες. Όλοι ήμασταν τότε τόσο μικροί που το μόνο που θυμόμαστε ήταν το (δανεικό) χρήμα να ρέει. Ήταν μια εποχή που η ενημέρωση ήταν πολύ πιο περιορισμένη από ό,τι είναι τώρα και οι μεγάλοι γύρω μας συνήθως δεν πολυνοιάζονταν γι' αυτά, τους αρκούσε που είχαν ενστερνιστεί την πιο πρόσφατα υιοθετημένη δυτική αξία, τον καταναλωτισμό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 20, 2015)

Ε, αφού έριξες το χαρτί της ηλικίας τώρα, θα κλείσω τη συνεισφορά μου στο θέμα με ένα σημερινό τουή που είδα:



> Επειδή βλέπω ακόμη να συνεχίζεται η συζήτηση της δραχμής. Παιδιά, όσο βιώσιμο είναι να γυρίσει μόνη της η Κρήτη στο γρόσι, τόσο βιώσιμη είναι και η δραχμή για την χώρα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 20, 2015)

‘The Global Minotaur’, by Yanis Varoufakis


----------



## Costas (Jul 20, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> "Σοβαρός" μεν, αλλά ούτε με τους ψηφοφόρους θεώρησε απαραίτητο να μοιραστεί τις τραγικές ανησυχίες του, ώστε να είναι σωστά πληροφορημένοι. Το κομματικό συμφέρον πάνω από του λαού και της πατρίδας (χρησιμοποιώ τις πατριωτικές εκφράσεις που αποτελούν το ψωμοτύρι των κυβερνώντων).


Συμφωνώ απολύτως, του έγραψα σήμερα και σχετικό σχόλιο.


----------



## Costas (Jul 20, 2015)

Απ' αφορμή το ποστ του Δόκτορα με τον ανάμικτο κιμά, χοιρινό-βοδινό: αυτός ο τραγέλαφος ονομάζεται *streamlining* of the VAT????


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 20, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι το streamlining θα ήταν με το «όλα στο 23%» αλλά το διαχρονικό ελληνικό γκουβέρνο βρήκε τρόπο να δημιουργήσει είκοσι οχτώ νέες τρύπες στη νομοθεσία και αντίστοιχους νέους τρόπους έξτρα εισοδημάτων για τους ελεγκτές εφοριακών (που θα ξαμολυθούν σύντομα, μετά τις διακοπές, στο κυνήγι όπως δήλωσε ο νέος υφυπουργός, ο εκ της τάξης των εφοριακών προερχόμενος).

(Ή όλα στο 22% ή στο 21,7%, που λέει ο λόγος.)


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2015)

Πολλά ζητάτε. Αφού και κυβέρνηση έχουμε Πρώτηφορααριστερά 36,3% με ΑΝΕΛ 4,75%. Αυτό κι αν ήταν streamlining...


----------



## Costas (Jul 20, 2015)

Όχι, δεν μπορεί τα βασικά τρόφιμα να είναι τόσο ακριβά, καλώς είναι στο 13. Απλά, αφού υποτίθεται ότι η "φιλοσοφία" (γκουχ γκουχ) ήτανε τα ακατέργαστα τρόφιμα να είναι στο 13, η εξαίρεση του βοδινού με γελοία επιχειρήματα (είναι κυρίως εισαγόμενο, που και αυτό ισχύει μόνο εν μέρει) είναι τραγέλαφος.


----------



## Costas (Jul 21, 2015)

Πανούσης, τώρα (στο ραδιόφωνο του Άλφα 9.89): "δύο κόμματα σε συσκευασία του ενός"! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 21, 2015)

Από το ΦΒ:



> Panagiotis Kranidiotis
> 
> Έτος 2015. 01:00. Κατάθεση νομοσχεδίου με την διαδικασία του κατεπείγοντος. Κρίνεται το μέλλον της χώρας. 977 σελίδες. Χαρτί. Σκαναρισμένες. 977 σελίδες που αλλάζουν τα πάντα και δεν μπορείς να κάνεις μια αναζήτηση στο κείμενο. Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις ένα copy paste. 2 αρχεία από 75 MB το καθένα.
> 
> ...


----------



## Costas (Jul 21, 2015)

Έτσι ακριβώς...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 21, 2015)

Επί 400 αντίτυπα τελικά (ένα μικρό αλσύλλιο)...







(Η φωτό είναι από δημοσίευση στο ΦΒ που ανέβασε η βουλευτίνα του Ποταμιού κ. Αντωνάκου).


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2015)

Θα πρότεινα να περνάνε τους βουλευτές, πριν τους βάλουν σε ψηφοδέλτιο, από τεστ ψηφιακού γραμματισμού: πληκτρολόγηση, χειρισμός υπολογιστή, επεξεργασία κειμένου, αξιοποίηση διαδικτύου, αναζητήσεις, ανάγνωση εφημερίδας, επικοινωνία με ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο, επαφή με τους ψηφοφόρους μέσω ΜΚΔ. Αν κάποιος δεν μπορεί να περάσει το τεστ, πάμε για άλλον υποψήφιο. Το ίδιο να γίνεται και για όσους διορίζουν σε οργανισμούς και άλλα πόστα. Άντε.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 22, 2015)

Βεβαίως, το μακρινό 1986...
Recently I read this news item stating that the U.S. Senate Finance Committee had printed up 4,500 copies of a 452-page document with every single word crossed out. The Senate Finance Committee did this on purpose. It wasn't the kind of situation where they got the document back from the printer, and said: "Hey! Every single word in this document is crossed out! We're going to fire the zitbrain responsible for this!" No. A 452-page document with all the words crossed out was exactly what the Senate Finance Committee wanted.
http://articles.philly.com/1986-07-16/news/26096615_1_bombs-senate-finance-committee-word


----------



## Palavra (Jul 27, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επί 400 αντίτυπα τελικά (ένα μικρό αλσύλλιο)...


Το φλεγόμενο κρεβάτι του Γιώργου Αμυρά, της Ρίκας Βαγιάνη, από το Protagon.


----------



## rogne (Jul 27, 2015)

Πάντως το πρόβλημα με τα τυπωμένα χαρτιά στη Βουλή δεν είναι οικολογικό, σοβαροί να είμαστε. Διοικητικό είναι, όπως γράφτηκε παραπάνω. Όσο για τα οικολογικά, τι ψυχή έχει ένα τυπωμένο Μνημόνιο επί 300, όταν π.χ. για να κάνει ένας (1) άνθρωπος μία (1) αίτηση για μία (1) πανεπιστημιακή θέση χρειάζεται, ξέρω 'γω, καμιά τριανταριά εκτυπώσεις του διδακτορικού του [χωρίς να προσμετράω καν την υπόλοιπη χαρτούρα, που είναι ισοδύναμη]; Την εν λόγω οικολογική καταστροφή της Βουλής, δηλαδή, την ξεπερνάει μόνος του με πέντε-δέκα αιτησούλες.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 27, 2015)

Ε, δυο στραβά δεν κάνουν ένα ίσιο. Εξάλλου σκέψου ότι στη Βουλή γίνεται ανέκαθεν το ίδιο για όλα τα νομοσχέδια. Και φυσικά είναι οικολογικό το πρόβλημα που δημιουργείται και κατά τη γνώμη μου μικρή σημασία έχει το ότι η πηγή του προβλήματος είναι η διοικητική δυσκαμψία του ελληνικού δημοσίου.


----------



## Earion (Jul 27, 2015)

Στα Νέα του περασμένου Σαββατοκύριακου είδα προκηρύξεις για τρεις θέσεις αναπληρωτών καθηγητών στο Γεωπονικό Πανεπιστήμιο που ζητούσαν υποβολή των εργασιών σε ηλεκτρονικά αρχεία (με στικάκι).


----------



## rogne (Jul 27, 2015)

Earion said:


> Στα Νέα του περασμένου Σαββατοκύριακου είδα προκηρύξεις για τρεις θέσεις αναπληρωτών καθηγητών στο Γεωπονικό Πανεπιστήμιο που ζητούσαν υποβολή των εργασιών σε ηλεκτρονικά αρχεία (με στικάκι).



Ζήτω! 

ΥΓ. @Palavra: Ως "διοικητικό πρόβλημα" εννοούσα όχι την πηγή του κακού, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα: αδυναμία αναζήτησης/διασταύρωσης, απουσία σαφήνειας, οι τύποι πάνω απ' την ουσία, οι ερμηνείες πάνω απ' την κατανόηση, σπατάλη χρόνου, όλα αυτά που έχουν γραφτεί παραπάνω. Μπροστά σ' αυτά, πραγματικά, το να κλαίμε για τα δέντρα είναι λίγο άλλα λόγια ν' αγαπιόμαστε.


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2015)

Από τα γραφτά μιας αριστεράς που μπορώ να καταλάβω:

*Γιατί;*
Του Γιώργου Γιαννουλόπουλου
http://www.efsyn.gr/arthro/giati-0

Με την ευκαιρία, επειδή αναφέρεται εκεί και το άρθρο του Στρατή Μπουρνάζου στην Αυγή της περασμένης Κυριακής:
http://www.avgi.gr/article/5738206/omos-ego-paradextika-tin-itta-

Διαβάζοντας το άρθρο στάθηκα στο εξής: «όσα λάθη κι αν κάναμε, τα Μνημόνια δεν δικαιώνονται: παραμένουν κοινωνικά άδικα και οικονομικά ολέθρια». Με αυτή τη διατύπωση ισοπεδώνεται όλη η συζήτηση για τις συμφωνίες με τους δανειστές, ανάγεται στο απλουστευτικό δίπολο μνημονιακό - αντιμνημονιακό και δείχνει να μη θέλει να καταλάβει ότι συμφωνίες με δανειστές θα συνεχίσουν να υπάρχουν για πολλά χρόνια και, όσο δεν μπορούμε να στήσουμε αξιόπιστο και λειτουργικό δικό μας πρόγραμμα, θα τρώμε αυτά που θα μας σερβίρουν οι άλλοι. (Και ελπίζω να μη φάμε ποτέ αυτά που θέλει να μας σερβίρει ο Στρατούλης και η παρέα του, η θεοπάλαβη αριστερά.)


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2015)

Οι προσπάθειες της πρώτη φορά αριστεροδεξιάς για την ανόρθωση της ελληνικής οικονομίας.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 3, 2015)

Φοβερό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2015)

Ο Σύριζα ήθελε να απειλήσει, να κατατρομάξει, τον καπιταλισμό στην Ευρώπη. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι απέτυχε. Προς το παρόν, έχει θετικά αποτελέσματα η προσπάθεια για το ξεχαρβάλωμα της ιδιωτικής οικονομίας στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 4, 2015)

Greece: the Paradox of power


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 5, 2015)

Αισθάνομαι τόσο Ευρωπαίος σήμερα με το zero hour contract μου και το mini job μου και τόσο χαρούμενος που θα υπερασπίζομαι πρωτίστως και κυρίως τα δικαιώματα των εργοδοτών που είπα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας! :twit:

http://www.sport-fm.gr/article/epi-tapitos-ksana-i-katargisi-trietiwn-kai-oi-omadikes-apoluseis/3100988



> Στο πλαίσιο αυτής της ευελιξίας μάλιστα, χωρούν και διάφορες «βέλτιστες πρακτικές» χωρών της Ε.Ε. όπως ο θεσμός της λεγόμενης «μικροεργασίας» (mini job) στην οποία προβλέπονται πολύ χαμηλές αμοιβές, χωρίς ασφαλιστική κάλυψη, τα «συμβόλαια μηδενικών ωρών» (zero hours contracts) που αντιστοιχούν σε δουλειά όσο, όταν κι όποτε θέλει ο εργοδότης, και διάφορες παραλλαγές αυτών, όπως «συμβόλαια λίγων ωρών» (low hour contracts) ή «συμβόλαια... με το τηλέφωνο» (on call contracts) κ.ά.



Φαντάζομαι θα συμφωνείτε και με αυτά, όπως και με όλα τα υπόλοιπα τρομερά και φοβερά που μπαίνουν στο τραπέζι κάθε μέρα, ε;


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> Φαντάζομαι θα συμφωνείτε και με αυτά, όπως και με όλα τα υπόλοιπα τρομερά και φοβερά που μπαίνουν στο τραπέζι κάθε μέρα, ε;



Θα μπορούσα να σου δώσω την εύκολη, τη «συριζαίικη», απάντηση: «Δεν συμφωνώ, αλλά είμαι αναγκασμένος να τα εφαρμόσω». Επειδή όμως εγώ δεν είμαι ερζάτς, αλλά γνήσιος, ατόφιος, full-blown, 100% μνημονιακός, θα σου πω ότι συμφωνώ ολόψυχα με αυτά τα μέτρα. Ωστόσο, δεν θα γράψω εδώ την εξήγηση. Σκέφτομαι να χρεώνω τις εξηγήσεις 25 ευρώ την ώρα σε ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα στο Skype.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2015)

Όπως υποθέτω θα φαντάζεται ο καθένας που με διαβάζει εδώ και πέντε χρόνια, εγώ προσωπικά δεν ψήφισα συριζανέλους τον Γενάρη (επειδή ήξερα ότι με το κόλλημά τους σε ό,τι πιπεριά μπορούσαν να φανταστούν την περασμένη πενταετία και την ασχετοσύνη τους από το κουμάντο ακόμη και μικρού επαρχιακού περίπτερου, θα έφταναν να υπογράψουν οτιδήποτε με κατεβασμένα σώβρακα) και ψήφισα *Ναι* στο δημοψήφισμα επειδή και στο ευρώ ήθελα να μείνουμε (σύμφωνα με την ερμηνεία των έξω) και μου αρκούσαν τα μέτρα που είχε προτείνει ο Γιουνκέρ (κατά την επίσημη εκδοχή στο ψηφοδέλτιο).

Όλα αυτά πριν διαλύσει η κυβέρνηση τη χώρα με το κλείσιμο των τραπεζών και πετάξει 30-40 δις για να μην κλείσει τη συμφωνία στις 30/6, πριν πετάξει στα σκουπίδια το περήφανο 62% (με τις ψήφους των χαβγιτών μαζί, που όλοι τις ξεχνάνε περιέργως) για να πρέπει τώρα να διαπραγματεύεται με τα τέσσερα (μέλη της τετρόικας) ακόμη και πριν από 50 μέρες κεκτημένα με μεγάλες θυσίες του ελληνικού λαού από την εποχή των σαμαροβενιζέλων (ας πούμε τα 11,5 δις της ανακεφαλαίωσης και τα 10,5 δις της χρηματιστηριακής κεφαλαιοποίησης των μετοχών του Δημοσίου στις ελληνικές τράπεζες, για να πω στα γρήγορα ένα εικοσαρικάκι δισεκατομμυριόπουλα που χάθηκαν διαπραγματευτικά και περήφανα στο πιτς φιτίλι).

Θα ήθελα πραγματικά να ξέρω πώς αισθάνεται κάποιος που έφαγε αμάσητα τα παραμύθια τους πέντε χρόνια, που πίστεψε ότι τα λεφτά φυτρώνουν στα θεσσαλονικόδεντρα, που τελοσπάντων περίμενε μια κυβέρνηση ηθικής υπεροχής και βλέπει να του έρχεται το σκληρότερο από τα τρία μνημόνια στο κεφάλι, βλέπει κολεγιές με ψεκασμένα δεξιόμουτρα, βλέπει έναν παυλόπουλο και μια μουσολίνα σε ανώτατα αξιώματα, βλέπει να κλείνουν οι αμυγδαλέζες αλλά οι μετανάστες να είναι παρατημένοι στην τύχη τους και στα λαθροσυμφέροντα, βλέπει να καταργείται το ταλιράκι εισόδου στα νοσοκομεία και τον κόσμο να φέρνει σεντόνια και βαμβάκι από το σπίτι του και πολλά άλλα που ναι, τα κατάφερε η κυβέρνηση μέσα σε μόλις έξι μήνες, μαζί με τα ακόμη περισσότερα και πολύ χειρότερα που θα καταφέρει στους αμέσως επόμενους.

Και ειλικρινά, θα ήθελα να τα διαβάζω με το κανονικό μελάνι, όχι με γκρίζα δήθεν γραμματάκια. Και θα μου άρεσε να βλέπω ανθρώπους που τους στήριξαν και στις δυο κάλπες να εξακολουθούν να τους στηρίζουν, ρε παιδί μου. Πώς να το κάνουμε, θα ήταν μια διασκέδαση στην πρωτοφοραριστερή μαυρίλα των ημερών.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2015)

> _Στο πλαίσιο αυτής της ευελιξίας μάλιστα, χωρούν και διάφορες «βέλτιστες πρακτικές» χωρών της Ε.Ε. όπως ο θεσμός της λεγόμενης «μικροεργασίας» (mini job) στην οποία προβλέπονται πολύ χαμηλές αμοιβές, χωρίς ασφαλιστική κάλυψη, τα «συμβόλαια μηδενικών ωρών» (zero hours contracts) που αντιστοιχούν σε δουλειά όσο, όταν κι όποτε θέλει ο εργοδότης, και διάφορες παραλλαγές αυτών, όπως «συμβόλαια λίγων ωρών» (low hour contracts) __ή «συμβόλαια... με το τηλέφωνο» (on call contracts) κ.ά__._


Μια διόρθωση: on call contracts δεν σημαίνει "συμβόλαια με το τηλέφωνο". Σημαίνει να είσαι σταντμπάι στο γραφείο του πελάτη ή του εργοδότη σου μέχρι να σε χρειαστούν, και φυσικά δεν είναι τίποτα καινοφανές, αφού μπορεί να είναι τραυματιοφορείς, πυροσβέστες, μηχανικοί και διάφοροι άλλοι.

When an employee is on call, he is in standby mode, which prevents him from doing other work. On-call employees wait for work assignments at the client or employer's premises. When an on-call employee is on standby, he is paid a "waiting" fee. As he waits for an assignment, he might play a computer game or work on a personal hobby, but he must drop whatever he is doing to take work assignments immediately. Examples of on-call employees include ambulance workers, firefighters, engineers, paramedics and aviators.​


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2015)

Μπράβο, Άλεξ, δεν του έδωσα σημασία. Δεν το κάνεις νηματάκι;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Θα το κάνω σε λίγο. 
Νομίζω ότι και οι ντελιβεράδες μπορούν να θεωρηθούν "on call employees".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2015)

«Υλοποιούμε επιλογές που δεν θα κάναμε» δήλωσε πριν από λίγο ο πρωθυπουργός κατά την επίσκεψή του στο Υπουργείο Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης. 

Ξεπερνώντας το γιατί ένας πρωθυπουργός θεωρεί ότι πρέπει να υλοποιεί πολιτικές που δεν είναι επιλογή του και τις σκέψεις που θα μπορούσε να κάνει κάποιος αν έπαιρνε τη σημερινή δήλωση (που έχει άλλωστε επαναληφθεί σε πολλούς τόνους και αποχρώσεις και από άλλα κυβερνητικά στελέχη) τοις μετρητοίς, αυτό σημαίνει ότι του ανοίγονται τέσσερις δρόμοι:

(α) Ο π/θ θα εφαρμόσει σωστά αυτές τις επιλογές και θα αποδειχτούν επιτυχημένες
(β) Ο π/θ θα εφαρμόσει σωστά αυτές τις επιλογές και δεν θα αποδειχτούν επιτυχημένες, αλλά όπως και τώρα, ο π/θ δεν θα μπορεί να κάνει τίποτε
(γ) Ο π/θ θα προσπαθήσει αλλά δεν θα καταφέρει να εφαρμόσει σωστά αυτές τις επιλογές 
(δ) Ο π/θ θα προσπαθήσει στην πράξη να μην εφαρμόσει αυτές τις επιλογές, επειδή δεν συμφωνεί με αυτές

Ποια από τις τέσσερις περιπτώσεις πιστεύετε ότι θα ήταν η καλύτερη εξέλιξη, που θα συνεισφέρει θετικά στη χώρα και θα καταξιώσει πολιτικά τον π/θ;


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 5, 2015)

Με μαύρα γραμματάκια, λοιπόν, θα πω ότι σας παρακαλώ να διορθώσετε το "τραπέζει" που έγραψα εκ παραδρομής και αντιγράφηκε και πιο κάτω από τον νίκελ. 

Δεύτερον, δόκτορα αυτά που κρατιέμαι εδώ και μήνες να πω δεν υπάρχει αρκετό έντονο χρώμα γραμμάτων για να σας το πω και δεν θα σου αρέσει καθόλου, θα σου χαλάσω το όνειρο ότι οι Έλληνες το αξίζουν αυτό που παθαίνουν και ότι ο Σύριζα φταίει και για την εξαφάνιση των δεινοσαύρων και για τη μη ύπαρξη του Αη Βασίλη και είναι κρίμα να το κάνω αυγουστιάτικα... ;) 

Τρίτον, πιο άξιο φαινόμενο διερεύνησης και ψυχανάλυσης από το να τρέφει κάποιος ακόμα μια ελπίδα (όχι να στηρίζει συγκεκριμένη κυβέρνηση) είναι να βρει κανείς γιατί εσείς στηρίζετε ακόμα τις δύο κυβερνήσεις που έφεραν την καταστροφή και οδήγησαν τον λαό να ψηφίσει μια άλλη κυβέρνηση, έστω με την ελπίδα να βγει κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που είχε σιχαθεί ήδη πριν. Δεν έχουν καταλάβει τα δύο κόμματα που φανατικά υποστηρίζετε ότι δεν ψιχαλίζει, αλλά τους φτύνουν για τις "βέλτιστες πρακτικές" τους που μας έφεραν ως εδώ. Τώρα, απλώς θα τους κάνει και ο Σύριζα παρέα όπως φαίνεται...

Τέταρτον, ακόμα πιο εξοργιστικό και εξωφρενικό από μέρους σας είναι πως το να μη θέλει κάποιος να καταργηθεί κάθε έννοια εργασιακής σχέσης, κάθε έννοια δικαίου ή να ασκεί κριτική στις τρελές απαιτήσεις της τετρόικας για ένα πρόγραμμα που από Νομπελίστες έως απλοί οικονομολόγοι λένε πως δεν βγαίνει, αμέσως στο μυαλό σας είναι συνυφασμένο με τον Σύριζα ή με την προπαγάνδα ή... ή... επιμένοντας σε έναν διχασμό Συριζαίοι και Τετροϊκανοί ή Μνημονιακοί και Αντιμνημονιακοί. Λες και το να νοιάζομαι να μην ισοπεδωθεί ο τόπος μου με απώτερο στόχο τη μετατροπή του σε εργασιακό παράδεισο για τις μεγάλες εταιρείες και τράπεζες δεν μπορεί να είναι δική μου έγνοια και βούληση, αλλά πρέπει να μου την υπαγορεύει το κόμμα ή η πολιτική μου προτίμηση! Αν είναι δυνατόν να το σκέφτεστε αυτό! 

Πέμπτον, μα δεν γελάτε εσείς οι ίδιοι, παρά τις πεποιθήσεις σας, όταν σας λένε ότι κάποια από τα μέτρα που αναφέρει το παραπάνω άρθρο που πόσταρα από την Καθημερινή, θα αναιρεθούν αν η ανεργία πέσει κάτω από το 10%; Μα πώς; Με τα mini jobs; Θα ζει και θα κάνει οικογένεια ο άλλος με τα ψίχουλα; Νίκελ, ειλικρινά και 100 ευρώ αν θες να σε πληρώσω για να μου το εξηγήσεις και σου υπόσχομαι ότι θα έχω ορθάνοιχτα τα αυτιά μου! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Νομίζω ότι και οι ντελιβεράδες μπορούν να θεωρηθούν "on call employees".


Μην τρελαινόμαστε από τις καινοφανείς ορολογίες, πάντως. Σίγουρα είναι π.χ. on call employees οι γιατροί κατά τις εφημερίες. Παίρνουν και κάποια επιδόματα εφημερίας (=waiting fees), νομίζω, άσχετα αν πολλοί, ιδίως οι μεγαλόσχημοι, εφημερεύουν από το σπίτι τους.

Όσο για τους περισσότερους ΕλΕΠ μεταφραστές που έχουν 4-5 βασικούς πελάτες, ε, mini-job είναι η δουλειά με καθέναν από αυτούς.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> γιατί εσείς στηρίζετε ακόμα τις δύο κυβερνήσεις που έφεραν την καταστροφή
> τα δύο κόμματα που φανατικά υποστηρίζετε



Σε παρακαλώ, μη με ταυτίζεις με κόμματα. Έχω καταφέρει εδώ και δεκαετίες να μην ταυτίζομαι με κόμμα αλλά να επιλέγω σωστές και στραβές πολιτικές. Ακόμα και τότε που ήταν πιο εύκολα τα πράγματα. Μη μου το χαλάσεις τώρα.



azimuthios said:


> Νίκελ, ειλικρινά και 100 ευρώ αν θες να σε πληρώσω για να μου το εξηγήσεις και σου υπόσχομαι ότι θα έχω ορθάνοιχτα τα αυτιά μου! :)



Σύμφωνοι. Να το οργανώσουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2015)

Ποτέ δεν είπα ότι οι Έλληνες αξίζουν αυτό που παθαίνουν (αλλά έχω πει πολλές φορές ότι τα μαθήματα στη ζωή δεν είναι δωρεάν). Συνεπώς, αφήνω το βήμα στον Νίκελ, που καλά σκέφτηκε να χρεώνει τις τοποθετήσεις του πλέον.

Το να στηρίζει ένας λαός τις ελπίδες του στον Αγιοβασίλη, τον Αηγιάνη και το λεφτόδεντρο (επειδή έφαγε πέντε χρόνια κάθε λογής παραμύθια) είναι οπωσδήποτε μια αξιοπρόσεκτη πολιτική επιλογή, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν αποδείχτηκε αποδοτική.

Οι πολιτικές των δύο κομμάτων προφανώς δεν ήταν βέλτιστες (και δεν θα μπορούσαν να είναι με τη δομική αντιπολίτευση και τις εσωτερικές αμφιθυμίες τους), και ούτε τις υποστήριξα με κλειστά τα μάτια (απλώς ήταν το μη χείρον), αλλά το τι σημαίνει καταστροφή δεν το έχουμε διανοηθεί καν ακόμη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2015)

Αυτό που με ξεπερνάει είναι η αντίληψη ότι, πρώτα το ΠΑΣΟΚ του 2009-2012, μετά η ΝΔ του 2012-2015, στο ενδιάμεσο το ΛΑΟΣ και η ΔΗΜΑΡ και τώρα ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, κάνουν αυτά που κάνουν από κάποια μύχια σαδομαζοχιστική ανάγκη. Σαδιστική προς τον λαό και μαζοχιστική προς την ίδια την πολιτική τους ύπαρξη. 

Κατανοώ ότι είναι τρομακτικό το ενδεχόμενο πως εξαρχής δεν υπήρχε άλλη εναλλακτική για ένα κράτος που είχε φτάσει ουσιαστικά να μην παράγει τίποτε αξιοζήλευτο για τις διεθνείς αγορές και να δανείζεται 35 δισεκατομμύρια, το 15% του ΑΕΠ του, κυρίως για μισθούς, συντάξεις και σπάταλη διαχείριση. Κατανοώ ότι μόνο τυχοδιώκτες, βαρουφολόγοι και νεοσταλινικοί μπορούσαν να λένε πως υπήρχε εναλλακτική στη χρεοκοπία, οποιαδήποτε στιγμή αυτής της φοβερής πενταετίας.

Είναι ολοφάνερο πια όμως, ότι αν οι κυβερνήσεις και οι αντιπολιτεύσεις είχαν συνεργαστεί, πολλά πράγματα θα μπορούσαν να είναι πολύ καλύτερα και από πολύ νωρίτερα. Η καταστροφή της πενταετίας είναι σαν τη νύχτα με την ημέρα σε σχέση με την οικονομική πολιτική που προηγήθηκε, και η καταστροφή του εξαμήνου είναι σαν να συγκρίνουμε την πιο σκοτεινή ώρα της νύχτας με το καταμεσήμερο ως προς τα στραβά στην πολιτική της πενταετίας. 

Όποιος μπορεί να καταλάβει τι λένε οι αριθμοί, δεν έχει χρεία μαρτύρων.


----------



## Earion (Aug 5, 2015)

*Δεν ηττηθήκατε, σύντροφοι*

Αρίστος Δοξιάδης

«Ηττηθήκαμε», γράφουν οι διανοούμενοι και τα πολιτικά στελέχη του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, και ψάχνουν να βρουν πού έκαναν το λάθος στις διαπραγματεύσεις. Αναζητούν απαντήσεις στο συσχετισμό δυνάμεων, σε τεχνικές ανεπάρκειες, σε γεωπολιτικούς παράγοντες.
Δεν ηττηθήκατε όμως, σύντροφοι. Δεν είχατε ποτέ κάποιο δικό σας στόχο που αποτύχατε να υλοποιήσετε. Με δανεικές ιδέες πορευτήκατε, και αυτούς τους δανεικούς στόχους ούτε τους πιστέψατε ποτέ πραγματικά, ούτε καταλάβατε ότι συνοδεύονται από παράπλευρο κόστος, που δεν θα θέλατε ποτέ να αναλάβετε.

Δεν είναι μόνο δικό σας το πρόβλημα, στο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ της Ελλάδας. Είναι το πρόβλημα της ριζοσπαστικής Αριστεράς σε όλο τον αναπτυγμένο κόσμο. Δεν έχει δικό της στόχο για την οργάνωση της παραγωγής και της διανομής στη βάση της οικονομίας, αλλά ούτε για την οικονομική πολιτική του κράτους. Για αυτά τα θεμελιακά ζητήματα η Αριστερά έχει μόνο κριτική απέναντι στα υπάρχοντα συστήματα και μερικές πολύ γενικόλογες ιδέες για εναλλακτική οργάνωση. Δεν υπάρχει όμως πρακτική αριστερή πολιτική. 

Σχετικά με την οργάνωση της παραγωγής, η ριζοσπαστική Αριστερά θεωρητικά υποστηρίζει μορφές εργασίας διαφορετικές από την εξαρτημένη μισθωτή εργασία του καπιταλισμού: αγροτικούς συνεταιρισμούς, αυτοδιαχείριση στα εργοστάσια, ή δίκτυα ανεξάρτητων επαγγελματιών που παράγουν συνεργατικά. Θεωρητικά, μόνο, δυστυχώς.

Καμιά από αυτές τις μορφές δεν έχει πετύχει σε μεγάλη έκταση, με εξαίρεση τους αγροτικούς συνεταιρισμούς σε μερικές χώρες. Και όπου έχει πετύχει η οριζόντια συνεργασία, όπως π.χ. στη Wikipedia, η κινητήρια δύναμη δεν ήταν μια πολιτική παράταξη, αλλά δίκτυα οραματιστών τεχνολόγων, από αυτούς που οι εγχώριοι αριστεροί τους χαρακτηρίζουν «απολιτίκ». Και το ευνοϊκό περιβάλλον δεν ήρθε από κάποια αριστερή κυβέρνηση, αλλά από την τεχνολογία που αναπτύσσεται μέσα στον καπιταλισμό και ανεξάρτητα από την ιδεολογική ταμπέλα των κυβερνήσεων.

Ποιά είναι η αιτία που δεν έχουμε περισσότερες πετυχημένες περιπτώσεις τέτοιας συνεργασίας; Στην Ελλάδα το νομικό πλαίσιο είναι ευνοϊκό για τους αγροτικούς συνεταιρισμούς από την δεκαετία του 1980, και για τις κοινωνικές συνεταιριστικές επιχειρήσεις από το 2011. Δεν έχω δει σοβαρή αριστερή ανάλυση για την σχετική αποτυχία, τουλάχιστο από οικονομολόγους του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Και δεν νομίζω ότι στο κόμμα αυτό υπάρχουν στελέχη που αφιέρωσαν τη ζωή τους για να πετύχουν αυτά τα σχήματα. Δηλαδή που να εργάστηκαν σοβαρά για την παραγωγή, και όχι για την «διεκδίκηση».

Σχετικά με την οργάνωση της διανομής, μέσα από παράλληλα ανταλλακτικά κυκλώματα, η κατάσταση είναι παρόμοια. Η αρχική παγκόσμια αισιοδοξία που γεννήθηκε με το διαδίκτυο δικαιώθηκε σε μικρό μόνο βαθμό, ενώ το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του λεγόμενου sharing economy αποτελείται στην πραγματικότητα από κανονικές εμπορευματικές/χρηματικές συναλλαγές, που οργανώνονται από καπιταλιστικούς κολοσσούς όπως η AirBnB, η Uber και το eBay. Ίσως τα πράγματα να αλλάξουν στο μέλλον. Αυτοί που θα τα καταφέρουν δεν θα είναι πολιτικά στελέχη, αλλά εκείνοι που θα πειραματιστούν σοβαρά, θα εργαστούν επίπονα και θα οργανωθούν χωρίς ιδεολογικές παρωπίδες. Η «δουλειά του μυρμηγκιού», που έλεγαν οι λενινιστές, στην εποχή μας δεν μπορεί να είναι για την κατάληψη της κεντρικής εξουσίας, αλλά για να χτιστούν διαφορετικές κυψέλες παραγωγής και ανταλλαγής στη βάση.

Σχετικά, τέλος, με την οικονομική πολιτική του κράτους, η ριζοσπαστική αριστερά δεν έχει τίποτε πρακτικό να προτείνει στην εποχή της ταχύτατης καινοτομίας και της παγκόσμιας αγοράς. Μέχρι σήμερα οι πιο αδύναμοι προστατεύονται καλύτερα μόνο μέσα στις «μικτές» οικονομίες, δηλαδή εκεί όπου το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της παραγωγής οργανώνεται σε καπιταλιστικές επιχειρήσεις και το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των υπηρεσιών παιδείας, υγείας και κοινωνικής προστασίας οργανώνεται από το δημόσιο. ‘Όσο κι αν πιέζεται το κοινωνικό κράτος σήμερα, κανένας δεν έχει προτείνει στα σοβαρά κάτι καλύτερο από την μικτή οικονομία σε κάποιαν από τις πολλές παραλλαγές της.

Μερικοί στο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ προτείνουν την κρατική ιδιοκτησία των τραπεζών, της ενέργειας και των υποδομών ως απάντηση στην καπιταλιστική παραγωγή. Αυτό δοκιμάστηκε πολλές φορές τον 20ο αιώνα, σε πολλές χώρες, και απέτυχε. Σήμερα είναι ακόμα πιο απίθανο να πετύχει. Κάθε μεγάλη επιχείρηση, για να είναι παραγωγική, θα πρέπει να είναι ανοιχτή στην παγκόσμια καινοτομία και να εντάσσεται σε παγκόσμιες αλυσίδες αξίας. Χωρίς εισαγόμενα μηχανήματα, πρώτες ύλες και τεχνογνωσία δεν μπορεί να σταθεί κανένας, ούτε στην Κίνα, ούτε στην Ολλανδία.

Ποιος πιστεύει στα σοβαρά ότι η Εθνική Τράπεζα, η Βιομηχανία Ζάχαρης, και η ΔΕΗ μπορούν να ανταποκριθούν στις ανάγκες της εποχής αν τις ελέγχει ο Λαφαζάνης και η ΓΕΝΟΠ; ‘Έχουμε αρκετά δείγματα γραφής από το κρατικό μονοπώλιο στην παραγωγή ενέργειας: προτίμηση στο λιγνίτη, πετρέλαιο στα νησιά (η χαρά της διαπλοκής), απέχθεια στην ηλιακή και αιολική ενέργεια. Φοβούνται μήπως αποδυναμωθεί η κεντρική εξουσία από την αποκεντρωμένη παραγωγή και διανομή, που θα γίνεται από τις στέγες των κτιρίων ή από τα οικόπεδα των Δήμων. Σε περίπου πέντε χρόνια η νέα ενεργειακή τεχνολογία, που συνδυάζει ανανεώσιμες πηγές και μεγάλες μπαταρίες, θα είναι οικονομικά ανταγωνιστική, και θα επεκταθεί σε όλο τον κόσμο. Εκτός από το μικρό γαλατικό χωριό της Αριστερής Πλατφόρμας.

Σε αυτά τα τρία πεδία, δηλαδή στην εσωτερική οργάνωση της παραγωγής, στις εναλλακτικές σχέσεις διανομής, και στον κεντρικό οικονομικό σχεδιασμό, η ανεπάρκεια της ριζοσπαστικής Αριστεράς είναι παγκόσμια. Αλλά στο πεδίο των κοινωνικών υπηρεσιών το πράγμα διαφέρει.

Σε μερικές χώρες της Ευρώπης οι αριστεροί μιας προηγούμενης εποχής πέτυχαν κάτι πραγματικά ριζοσπαστικό: την ελεύθερη καθολική πρόσβαση σε δημόσιες υπηρεσίες υγείας και παιδείας, την παροχή βασικής σύνταξης σε όλους, καθώς και σημαντικά επιδόματα για άνεργους και φτωχούς. Σε αυτό το πεδίο η διεθνής αριστερά έχει να δείξει μεγάλες πρακτικές νίκες. Όχι όμως και η δική μας ριζοσπαστική αριστερά, που με το λόγο και τη δράση της υπονομεύει κάθε προσπάθεια να χτίσουμε αντίστοιχης ποιότητας και έκτασης υπηρεσίες στην Ελλάδα.

Στο συνταξιοδοτικό υπερασπίζεται τα προνομιούχα ταμεία και τις πρόωρες συντάξεις. Υπερασπίζεται δηλαδή ένα σύστημα που είναι ταυτόχρονα πολύ ακριβό και εξαιρετικά άδικο, καθώς αυξάνει την ανισότητα ανάμεσα στους ηλικιωμένους αντί να την μειώνει, και ταυτόχρονα μεταβιβάζει τόσο πολλούς πόρους στους σημερινούς συνταξιούχους που δεν περισσεύει τίποτε για τους νέους άνεργους, και ούτε θα περισσεύει για να πάρουν κάποτε σύνταξη οι σημερινοί σαραντάρηδες. Η τρόικα πρότεινε από το 2010 ένα πολύ πιο δίκαιο σύστημα, και η κυβέρνηση ΠΑΣΟΚ άρχισε να το υλοποιεί, αλλά ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δίνει διαρκώς μάχες οπισθοφυλακής για τα προνόμια, και αν μπορούσε θα μας γύριζε στην εποχή των 170 ταμείων.

Στην παιδεία έχουμε από δεκαετίες δωρεάν και καθολική πρόσβαση μέχρι το Λύκειο, και μαζικό δημόσιο πανεπιστήμιο, αλλά η ταξική διάκριση γίνεται μέσα από την ποιότητα των σπουδών. Και η ελληνική Αριστερά, αντί να είναι η πρώτη που απαιτεί ποιότητα για τα δημόσια σχολεία, αντιμάχεται την αξιολόγηση, απεχθάνεται τις νέες τεχνολογίες εκπαίδευσης, προτιμά να είναι τα πανεπιστήμια πεδίο μάχης παρά χώρος για να αποκτήσουν εφόδια εργασίας και παραγωγής οι φτωχοί φοιτητές.
Στην υγεία δεν έχουν κανένα σχέδιο για την πιο αποτελεσματική χρήση των περιορισμένων πόρων. Αντιδρούσαν στην μετάπτωση προς τα γενόσημα, επιμένουν στους κομματικούς διορισμούς, καλύπτουν το φακελάκι, , και πάλι απεχθάνονται την αξιολόγηση. Ακυρώνουν έτσι και την ποιότητα και την δωρεάν πρόσβαση.

Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ λοιπόν, ενώ κουβαλάει τις αδυναμίες της παγκόσμιας ριζοσπαστικής Αριστεράς, δεν υποστηρίζει στην πράξη τις σημαντικές επιτυχίες της. Αυτές τις επιτυχίες τις υπερασπίζεται η κεντροαριστερά της Ευρώπης, που για εσάς, σύντροφοι, είναι συντηρητική.

Αντί γι’ αυτό, ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ αποφάσισε να κάνει σημαία του ορισμένες δανεικές ιδέες, όπως είναι η διαγραφή χρέους, η ανάπτυξη μέσω ελλειμμάτων και (για μερικούς) το εθνικό νόμισμα. Τίποτε από τα τρία δεν είναι ειδικά αριστερό. Τις υποστηρίζουν και κεντροδεξιοί και κεντροαριστεροί, όπως και τις αντιμάχονται από τις ίδιες παρατάξεις. Ειδικά το εθνικό νόμισμα και η διαγραφή χρέους είναι αγαπημένες λύσεις πολλών νεοφιλελεύθερων.

Η εθνική οπτική παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στις ιδέες των οικονομολόγων, π.χ. οι Άγγλοι τείνουν να είναι ιδιαίτερα επιφυλακτικοί για το ευρώ, και οι πιο δεξιοί από αυτούς στάζουν φαρμάκι. Η επαγγελματική θέση του αναλυτή καθορίζει επίσης τις προτεραιότητες: η διαγραφή του χρέους θεωρείται πολύ σημαντική από τους οικονομολόγους που ασχολούνται με τις αγορές ομολόγων (τον «καζινοκαπιταλισμό»), και λιγότερο από εκείνους που ασχολούνται με τις παραγωγικές επιχειρήσεις. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι ο Βαρουφάκης συνομιλεί συχνά με τα hedge funds, και ποτέ σχεδόν με επιχειρηματίες και εργαζόμενους της βιομηχανίας ή του τουρισμού.

Αλλά αυτές τις δανεικές ιδέες, που δεν είναι ειδικά αριστερές, δεν υπήρχε κανένας λόγος να μπορεί να τις υπερασπιστεί καλύτερα ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, ή να αξιολογήσει καλύτερα τη σημασία τους, από ότι η ΝΔ και το ΠΑΣΟΚ. Γι’ αυτό δεν μπορούσε να έχει καμιά μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία στη διεκδίκηση. Αντίθετα, επειδή από πεποίθηση δεν παρατηρεί την παραγωγική βάση, δεν μπόρεσε να καταλάβει πόσο κοστίζει να δίνεις μάχη για γενικές και συμβολικές ιδέες, αντί να συζητάς για ειδικά μέτρα.
Σύντροφοι του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, αν είσαστε πνευματικά έντιμοι, θα πρέπει να δεχθείτε οτι το «ενάντια στη φτώχεια και την ανεργία» δεν είναι οικονομικό πρόγραμμα. Η «ανατροπή» δεν είναι οικονομική πολιτική. Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση είναι προϋπόθεση για να ασκήσεις την πολιτική. Και μετά την ανατροπή, τι θα κάνετε;

Μου θυμίζετε τον σκύλο που όλη μέρα κυνηγά τα αυτοκίνητα. Όταν όμως αναπάντεχα σταματήσει κάποιο δίπλα του, βάζει την ουρά κάτω από τα σκέλια και φεύγει αμήχανος. Ετσι αμήχανοι κι εσείς. Αποδεχτείτε τουλάχιστο οτι δεν ξέρετε πώς να οδηγήσετε το αυτοκίνητο, και αποσυρθείτε μέχρι να σχεδιάσετε το όχημα που σας ταιριάζει. Να το σχεδιάσετε σωστά όμως. Με σύγχρονα εργαλεία προσομοίωσης. Με δοκιμές της μηχανής στο εργαστήριο. Με αισθητήρες, φρένα, συστήματα πλοήγησης. Με μικροατυχήματα δικά σας, που δεν θα επιβαρύνουν τους ανυποψίαστους περαστικούς. Με πολλή, καθημερινή, παραγωγική εργασία. Και τότε ελάτε πάλι, να μας δείξετε ένα πρόγραμμα που να είναι δικό σας και να μπορείτε να το εφαρμόσετε.
Μια προσωπική παρατήρηση για την γενιά μου. Στον Ρήγα Φεραίο και στην ΚΝΕ της εποχής της χούντας, τότε που χρειαζόταν θάρρος για να είσαι αριστερός, δεν υπήρχαν μόνο σημερινά στελέχη του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Υπήρχαν και άλλοι, μάλλον περισσότεροι, που απομακρύνθηκαν από την μαρξιστική αριστερά μετά την Μεταπολίτευση. Δεν ήταν επειδή βολεύτηκαν. Ήταν επειδή παρακολουθούσαν πιο προσεκτικά πώς εξελίσσεται ο κόσμος, στην πράξη, στις επιχειρήσεις και στην πολιτική, αλλά και στην θεωρία, μέσα στα πανεπιστήμια. Πολλοί από αυτούς προσπάθησαν να κάνουν καλό για τη χώρα, και ιδιαίτερα για τους πιο αδύναμους. Αγωνίστηκαν σε πολλά μέτωπα, σε μερικά νίκησαν και σε μερικά ηττήθηκαν. 

Εσείς όμως δεν ηττηθήκατε, σύντροφοι, γιατί δεν μπήκατε ποτέ στο γήπεδο.


Protagon (2.8.2015)


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2015)

Μια και κάνω διάλειμμα, επίτρεψέ μου, Άζι, να επισημάνω μερικά σημεία που θα βοηθήσουν κάθε πολιτική συζήτηση.



azimuthios said:


> Δεύτερον, δόκτορα αυτά που κρατιέμαι εδώ και μήνες να πω δεν υπάρχει αρκετό έντονο χρώμα γραμμάτων για να σας το πω και δεν θα σου αρέσει καθόλου, θα σου χαλάσω το όνειρο ότι οι Έλληνες το αξίζουν αυτό που παθαίνουν και ότι ο Σύριζα φταίει και για την εξαφάνιση των δεινοσαύρων και για τη μη ύπαρξη του Αη Βασίλη και είναι κρίμα να το κάνω αυγουστιάτικα...



Ο συνομιλητής σου εκθέτει κάποια πράγματα για τα οποία θεωρεί υπεύθυνη τη νυν κυβέρνηση, χωρίς να αθωώνει τις προηγούμενες. Πιστεύει ότι όχι μόνο δεν έκανε ο Σύριζα αυτά που υποσχόταν, αλλά τα πήγε πολύ χειρότερα απ’ όσο φαντάζονταν ακόμα και οι αντίπαλοί του. Νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει κάτι το υπερβολικό στις διατυπώσεις του: λέει πράγματα που έχουν πει πολλοί σημαντικοί άνθρωποι μέσα και έξω από την Ελλάδα, οπότε δεν βοηθά τη συζήτηση το να ισχυρίζεσαι ότι λέει παραμύθια. Άλλωστε, τόσο χαλαρές διατυπώσεις δεν απαξιώνουν το συνομιλητή σου — αντιθέτως, δίνουν στους αναγνώστες την εντύπωση ότι εσύ δεν διαθέτεις επιχειρήματα να αντιπαρατάξεις στα δικά του.




azimuthios said:


> Τρίτον, πιο άξιο φαινόμενο διερεύνησης και ψυχανάλυσης από το να τρέφει κάποιος ακόμα μια ελπίδα (όχι να στηρίζει συγκεκριμένη κυβέρνηση) είναι να βρει κανείς γιατί εσείς στηρίζετε ακόμα τις δύο κυβερνήσεις που έφεραν την καταστροφή και οδήγησαν τον λαό να ψηφίσει μια άλλη κυβέρνηση, έστω με την ελπίδα να βγει κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που είχε σιχαθεί ήδη πριν. Δεν έχουν καταλάβει τα δύο κόμματα που φανατικά υποστηρίζετε ότι δεν ψιχαλίζει, αλλά τους φτύνουν για τις "βέλτιστες πρακτικές" τους που μας έφεραν ως εδώ. Τώρα, απλώς θα τους κάνει και ο Σύριζα παρέα όπως φαίνεται...



Τόσο ο δόκτωρ όσο και άλλοι εδώ μέσα έχουν εκφραστεί με ποικίλους τρόπους για την πολιτική των προηγούμενων κυβερνήσεων, συχνά αρνητικούς, οπότε η διατύπωση «τα δύο κόμματα που φανατικά υποστηρίζετε» είναι φάουλ και στο «φανατικά» και στο «υποστηρίζετε». Είναι φάουλ όχι μόνο επειδή είναι ανακριβής, αλλά και επειδή εμπεριέχει ίσως την επιδίωξη να απαξιώσεις τα επιχειρήματα του συνομιλητή σου αποδίδοντάς τα σε κομματικό πατριωτισμό. Από τη στιγμή που, αντί να επιχειρηματολογούμε, παίρνουμε μια σφραγίδα και τη βαράμε στο κούτελο του άλλου, απλοποιούμε μεν τη διαδικασία, ταυτόχρονα όμως φτωχαίνουμε τη διάνοιά μας.




azimuthios said:


> Λες και το να νοιάζομαι να μην ισοπεδωθεί ο τόπος μου με απώτερο στόχο τη μετατροπή του σε εργασιακό παράδεισο για τις μεγάλες εταιρείες και τράπεζες δεν μπορεί να είναι δική μου έγνοια και βούληση



Ας συμφωνήσουμε πάντως ότι δεν είσαι εσύ ο καλός που νοιάζεται το λαό και εμείς οι κακοί που θέλουμε να του πιούνε οι τράπεζες το αίμα. Αυτό το παιχνίδι του διχασμού πάνω στο οποίο έχτισαν πολλοί επιτήδειοι την παραμύθα τους δεν το θέλουμε εδώ μέσα. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι διαφωνούμε για το ποιος είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να φτάσουμε σε πρόοδο και σε δικαιοσύνη. Μπορεί, ας πούμε (ένα σενάριο καταθέτω), εμείς να μελετάμε τι είναι _εφικτό_ και να διαλέγουμε τις (κατά τη γνώμη μας) καλύτερες (λιγότερο επώδυνες) λύσεις, ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι να βλέπουν τρεις λύσεις —μια ονειρεμένη και ανέφικτη, μια εκ προοιμίου καταδικασμένη και μια δύσκολη— και να διαλέγουν τις δύο πρώτες.

Επανάληψη: Τρεις απλές αρχές για τη συζήτηση


Δεν διαστρεβλώνουμε αυτά που γράφει ο συνομιλητής μας ούτε τα απαξιώνουμε με εύκολους χαρακτηρισμούς
Προσπαθούμε να αντικρούσουμε τα επιχειρήματά του, δεν τα αποδίδουμε στον κομματικό του πατριωτισμό
Αποδίδουμε τις διαφωνίες μας σε διαφορετικές αναγνώσεις ή και κοσμοθεωρίες — κανένας δεν διαθέτει ηθικό πλεονέκτημα
Αυτά για τώρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2015)

Επίτρεψέ μου Νίκελ να προσθέσω κι εγώ ένα παράδειγμα μη συζήτησης, μέσω ΡΜ (όπως έχω πει αλλού, δεν φταίω εγώ όταν ο άλλος επιλέγει αυτό το μέσο):



drsiebenmal said:


> Κατανοώ ότι είναι τρομακτικό το ενδεχόμενο πως εξαρχής δεν υπήρχε άλλη εναλλακτική για ένα κράτος που είχε φτάσει ουσιαστικά να μην παράγει τίποτε αξιοζήλευτο για τις διεθνείς αγορές και να δανείζεται 35 δισεκατομμύρια, το 15% του ΑΕΠ του, κυρίως για μισθούς, συντάξεις και σπάταλη διαχείριση.



Απαντητικό σχόλιο:


> Σε ποια Ελλάδα συνέβη αυτό; Όχι στην Ελλάδα του δικού μου σύμπαντος, πάντως. Στο δικό μου σύμπαν η Ελλάδα δανειζόταν λεφτά, όπως όλα τα κράτη, για διάφορους λόγους, κυρίως για να πληρώνει προηγούμενα δανεικά. Η επάρκειά της σε αποπληρωμή πρωτογενών δαπανών ήταν μέτρια, αλλά πάντως δεν έφτανε να χρειάζεται το 15% του ΑΕΠ της. Το πρωτογενές έλλειμμα το 2009, που ήταν η εξαίρεση, όπως και ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΔΥΤΙΚΗ ΧΩΡΑ την ίδια χρονιά, ήταν το 10% του ΑΕΠ (στοιχεία της ΕΚΤ).
> 
> Ούτε 15% πρωτογενές έλλειμμα βλέπω ούτε είναι τίμιο να χρησιμοποιείς την χρονιά που ξεσκίστηκε το σύμπαν και όλος ο δυτικός κόσμος κατέγραψε απολύτως ανάλογα ποσοστά ελλειμμάτων.
> 
> Μη τίμιο είναι και να λες ότι αυτό το ποσοστό εξηγείται από το ύψος συντάξεων και μισθών. Εκτός κι αν έγιναν τίποτα τιτάνιες αυξήσεις στους μισθούς και τις συντάξεις μεταξύ 2006 (οπότε το πρωτογενές έλλειμμα ήταν 1,6% του ΑΕΠ) και 2009.



Σε σχέση με το δικό μου κείμενο, το οποίο μάλιστα μου τσιτάρισαν για να το καταρρίψουν:

(α) Παρατηρούμε πώς το 15% του ΑΕΠ (δικό μου και στην πρώτη παράγραφο της απάντησης) μετατρέπεται σε 15% πρωτογενές έλλειμμα (στη δεύτερη παράγραφο) --που είναι διαφορετικός αριθμός. (Το πρωτογενές έλλειμμα του '09 ήταν τωόντι περί τα 25 δις, άρα γύρω στο 10%).
(β) Αναφέρεται ως _μη τίμιο_ να αποδίδω το έλλειμμα σε μισθούς και συντάξεις, πράγμα το οποίο δεν έχω κάνει όμως. Το πιο πάνω κείμενό μου λέει σαφώς ότι το αποδίδω *κυρίως* για μισθούς, συντάξεις *και σπάταλη διαχείριση*.

Έτσι δεν μπορεί όμως να γίνει δουλειά. Όταν ο άλλος δεν διαβάζει ή αδιαφορεί ή δεν καταλαβαίνει τι γράφεις αλλά θέλει απλώς να πει εκείνο που τον καίει, παραγωγική συζήτηση δεν γίνεται. Όταν ο άλλος σού αποδίδει προθέσεις («μη τίμιο») με βάση μη στοιχεία, τι άλλο να του πεις από το «μη μου ξαναμιλάς αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις»;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 6, 2015)

Να προσθέσω κι εγώ ότι έλαβα κι εγώ ΠΜ όπου κατηγορούμαι ότι είπα πράγματα που δεν είπα. Όταν ζήτησα να μου δείξει ο αποστολέας πού τα είπα αυτά τα πράγματα, μου ανέφερε μία πρόταση από ένα παλιότερο ποστ μου, η οποία ΣΑΦΕΣΤΑΤΑ δεν μπορούσε να ερμηνευτεί με την ερμηνεία που της έδωσε ο συγκεκριμένος. Με κατηγόρησε μάλιστα ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λέω, αλλά αυτός καταλαβαίνει.

Όταν κάποιος σου αποδίδει πράγματα που δεν είπες, δύο τινά μπορεί να συμβαίνουν: Ή άλλα διαβάζει κι άλλα καταλαβαίνει, άρα έχει πρόβλημα κατανόησης, ή βρίσκεται σε τέτοιο παροξυσμό αντιδικίας μαζί σου, που λειτουργεί παράλογα.

Συμφωνώ με την αντίδραση του δόκτορα πιο πάνω: "Αν συνεχίζεις να μου αποδίδεις πράγματα που δεν είπα, δεν θέλω καμιά συζήτηση μαζί σου."


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2015)

Και μια και ανέφερα αυτό το «ο άλλος σου αποδίδει προθέσεις», ας δούμε και το απόσπασμα του Αζιμούθιου που χρησιμοποίησε πιο πριν και ο Νικελ:



azimuthios said:


> Δεύτερον, δόκτορα αυτά που κρατιέμαι εδώ και μήνες να πω δεν υπάρχει αρκετό έντονο χρώμα γραμμάτων για να σας το πω και δεν θα σου αρέσει καθόλου, *θα σου χαλάσω το όνειρο ότι οι Έλληνες το αξίζουν αυτό που παθαίνουν* [...]



Ορίστε; Ποιος; Πώς; Πού; Πότε; Τίνος όνειρο είναι αυτό; Δικό μου; Είσαι σοβαρός;

Και δεν κατανοείς καν, Αζιμούθιε, πόσο άτοπο είναι, όταν έχουν μεσολαβήσει μεταξύ μας δεκάδες άγριοι καβγάδες, δημόσιοι και ιδιωτικοί, να έρχεσαι και να κολλάς στον συνομιλητή σου μια ταμπέλα που έχεις φτιάξει στο μυαλό σου για να δείξεις στον τυχαίο, περαστικό αναγνώστη (οι άλλοι εδώ μέσα ξέρουν τι νταούλι βαράει ο καθένας μας) ποιος είναι ο καλός και ποιος είναι ο κακός;

Ε, για τον τυχαίο, περαστικό αναγνώστη λοιπόν, οι απόψεις σου μπορεί να έχουν συναίσθημα αλλά δεν έχουν λογική. Καλά τα συναισθήματα, αλλά (όπως βλέπουμε τώρα στα νησιά και το Πεδίο του Άρεως) δεν γεμίζουν το πιάτο θεσμικά, αλλά μόνο αλληλέγγυα και εξαρτημένα από την καλοσύνη των άλλων.

Όσο για τις mini-jobs και το πώς συμβάλλουν στη μείωση της ανεργίας, είχαμε εδώ τις προάλλες μια ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση με στοιχεία που προσκόμισε ο rogne. Από τα στοιχεία ήταν προφανές πώς μετατρέπονται σε γέφυρα (μικρής) μείωσης της ανεργίας σε ένα ευνομούμενο κράτος· η επιφύλαξη (όλων μας, καθενός από την οπτική του) ήταν πώς _η Ελλάδα δεν είναι ευνομούμενο κράτος_.

Αλλά δεν βλέπω στις ελπιδοφόρες αγαθονειροπολήσεις σου να διαμαρτύρεσαι για την υπαρκτότατη μαύρη εργασία με αμοιβές mini-job (που έχει φτάσει σε ασύλληπτα επίπεδα) ή για την ντεφάκτο καταπάτηση των δικαιωμάτων των μισθωτών του ιδιωτικού τομέα. (Για τον θάνατο του εμποράκου λέξη βέβαια. Θα ενδιαφερθείς όταν θα γίνουν όλοι υπάλληλοι στα Γκουμ.) Διαμαρτύρεσαι κατά της ρύθμισης που (σε συνδυασμό με βελτίωση της δικαιοσύνης και του συνδικαλισμού) θα προστατεύει τον εργαζόμενο ενώ η ανυπαρξία ρυθμίσεων και ελέγχων ευνοεί φυσικά τον καταχραστή αυτών των δικαιωμάτων.

Βέβαια, με το κατασκεύασμα της πρώτης παγκόσμιας δημοσιοϋπαλληλικής, συνδικαλιστικής και συνταξιουχικής δημοκρατίας που θεμελιώθηκε με τα δανεικά της πρώτης εοκικής περιόδου και κορυφώθηκε επί ΚουΚου του Βου (και του προφήτου αυτού Πάκεως του Θεατού), η δημοκρατική πλειοψηφία θα επιμένει να αναζητεί λύσεις που δεν θα της θίξουν τα κεκτημένα --μέχρι να αρχίσει να τρώει τις ίδιες της τις σάρκες, αφού ξεζουμίσει οτιδήποτε παραγωγικό έχει απομείνει στην Ελλάδα (πράγμα που ήδη ζούμε σήμερα και θα ενταθεί τους επόμενους μήνες).

Αρκετά, λοιπόν. *Η ελπίδα δεν βρίσκεται σε μαγικές λύσεις*, σε επιτροπές ανάδειξης της Ελλάδας σε ομορφότερη και πλουσιότερη χώρα του κόσμου, σε λεφτόδεντρα και μπούκες στα νομισματοκοπεία ή όποια γελοιότητα έχει ακουστεί τους τελευταίους μήνες. *Η ελπίδα βρίσκεται στο εθνικό σχέδιο, σε καθαρή νομοθεσία, στην απόλυτη διαφάνεια και τον έλεγχο των εξουσιών, στην ανοχή και στην κοινή δράση.* Έστω σε ελάχιστους κοινούς παρονομαστές.

Αυτό πρέπει να είναι το ζητούμενο όλων μας. Όχι το κρέμασμα κομματικών σκαλπ στους τοίχους των τηλεπρωινάδικων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2015)

Forbes:

*The Wheels Are Already Coming Off The Greek Deal* (_Frances Coppola_)

Two weeks ago, the world breathed a sigh of relief as the Greek government forced through Parliament a new bailout deal. Prime Minister Alexis Tsipras admitted to his supporters that he had signed a text he did not believe in: his Finance Minister, Euclid Tsakalotos, described the day after the Euro summit as the “toughest day of his life”. But with the support of opposition parties, the first tranche of reforms were forced through the Greek parliament on July 15th, followed by a second tranche on July 22nd.

Some reforms – notably the VAT rises – were immediately implemented. But we know that Greek hearts aren’t in this. Neither the government nor the Greek people really want this bailout. They want debt relief and an end to austerity: but what they are getting is more debt and even more austerity. Will they swallow it? The creditors are – understandably – sceptical.

Nonetheless, legislation has been passed, and that is supposedly sufficient for talks about a third bailout to begin.

Except that it isn’t. Every excuse under the sun has been used to avoid actually starting talks. Firstly, there were “logistical issues”. The Greek government had reluctantly agreed to work with the hated Troika technocrats, but that didn’t mean it was going to make their lives easy. Citing security concerns, it insisted that they stay in a hotel outside Athens. This did not go down well. The Troika representatives refused to hold the talks in the hotel. Eventually the Bank of Greece offered to host the talks.

And as soon as the talks started, a group of creditors led by the German delegation moved the goalposts. They demanded that the Greek government push through a third tranche of reforms as a pre-condition for a new bailout. In parallel with this, the German finance minister Wolfgang Schaueble objected to the “politicisation” of the European Commission. According to the German newspaper Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung (FAZ), Schaueble sternly suggested that Juncker’s habit of negotiating directly with Alexis Tsipras was usurping the Eurogroup’s role (translation by me with help from Google Translate, original in German):



> In the Greek crisis, Juncker wanted, and wants, not simply to understand the Commission as part of the troika creditors who reviewed the implementation of the agreed reforms in Athens and now negotiate the technical details of the new assistance program with the Greek government. Rather, he has repeatedly negotiated directly with Prime Minister Alexis Tsipras and so reinforces his claim that there must be “political” agreement on new loans and a haircut at the highest level. Schäuble has repeatedly made ​​clear that authority to negotiate this rests not with the Commission but the Euro Group as the representative of European lenders.



Hmm. Seems that there is something of a power struggle going on between the Eurogroup (or at least the German finance minister and his supporters) and the European Commission. President Juncker is hugely relieved that there is a deal: Wolfgang Schaueble is still pushing for Grexit, by fair means or foul. I’m not sure which one I would back to win.

But Dr. Schaeuble is not alone. German hearts are no more in this than Greek ones. The German tabloid Bild is disgusted at the prospect of more money going to lazy Greeks: German opinion polls show a clear majority in favor of Greek exit. There is a rift in the governing coalition between the pragmatic Angela Merkel, who sees more disadvantages than advantages from a Greek exit, and the ideological Dr. Schaeuble, for whom there can be no relaxation of the rules in order to allow Greece to stay.

Eastern European and Baltic states are broadly on the same page as Dr. Schaueble. And Finland is even more hard line. For them, Greece cannot have debt relief, because to do so would break the rules. If Greece’s debts are unpayable, or Greece will not accept the level of austerity needed to make them payable (yes, I know, this is economically illiterate – pace, macroeconomists!) it must leave the Eurozone. If it wishes to stay, it must swallow its bitter medicine – as they did.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2015)

Και ένα σχόλιο για το προηγούμενο:

*George J. Prokopakis* (στο ΦΒ)

Τι μας λέει το Forbes;

Η συμφωνία της 13/7 κρέμεται σε μια κλωστή. Η παραμονή της Ελλάδας στο ευρώ, στην ίδια κλωστή. Τα πολιτικά ζητήματα, θα λυθούν πολιτικά - αν λυθούν. Τα αριθμητικά δεδομένα υποδεικνύουν πως το πρόγραμμα είναι υποχρηματοδοτημένο κατά €24 δις.

Η πεφωτισμένη διαπραγμάτευση κατάφερε, πέραν όλων των άλλων, δύο πράγματα: (α) έκανε δύσκολη και υπό όρους τη συμμετοχή του ΔΝΤ, (β) έκανε πανάκριβη τη διάσωση.

Το καλό σενάριο είναι η πολιτική απόφαση να προχωρήσει η συμφωνία και να παραμείνει η Ελλάδα στην Ευρωζώνη. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, θα λειανθούν οι γωνίες του προγράμματος ώστε να κουτσοπροχωράει υποχρηματοδοτημένο.

Έτσι εξηγείται η δυσκολία με τα κόκκινα δάνεια - απαιτούνται χρήματα, καμιά δεκαριά δις, κι ο Σταθάκης πάει μέσα στην καλή χαρά χωρίς να έχει να πει μια λέξη για τη χρηματοδότηση της αρλουμπολογίας πέντε μηνών. Έτσι εξηγείται η δυσκολία με το Ταμείο χρέους το οποίο πρέπει να "χρηματοδοτήσει" το πρόγραμμα.

Το καλό σενάριο, λοιπόν, προβλέπει "σωτηρία" που ρίχνει τη χώρα σε πολυετή μιζέρια, λιτότητα, υπανάπτυξη. Η κυβέρνηση εξακολουθεί να αντιπολιτεύεται το δικό της Μνημόνιο. Να μη προωθεί καμιά λύση. Στη συμφωνία - αν υπάρξει - τα λεφτά για τις τράπεζες θα περιοριστούν με αισιόδοξα σενάρια οργανικής κερδοφορίας, με κόκκινα δάνεια που θα βάφονται πορτοκαλί ή πράσινα. Χωρίς ρευστότητα η οικονομία δηλαδή. Extend and pretend πούλεγε ο ουάου Γιάνης.

Αντί ο Τσίπρας να πηγαίνει στα υπουργεία και να βγάζει αντιμνημονιακούς δεκάρικους, καλά θα κάνει να βάλει τους "σοβαρούς" της κυβέρνησής του να δουλέψουν για τη συμφωνία. Με ιδεολογικά επώδυνα αλλά υποχρεωτικά, εάν θέλουμε να βγούμε ποτέ από το λούκι, μέτρα. Να μειωθεί το κόστος του δημοσίου αμέσως, να προχωρήσουν οι αποκρατικοποιήσεις αμέσως, να προικισθεί το Ταμείο Χρέους αμέσως, να βρει στρατηγικούς εταίρους - κοράκια των αγορών, αλλά τι να κάνουμε; - να τσοντάρουν για τα κόκκινα δάνεια, να γκαζώσουν οι τράπεζες με την αναδιάρθρωση του ενεργητικού τους (να πουλήσουν άμεσα κάθε περιουσιακό στοιχείο μη συνδεδεμένο με την ελληνική τραπεζική). Ας προετοιμάζεται και ας προετοιμάζει για ένα δομικά διαφορετικό τραπεζικό σύστημα μέχρι τον Μάρτιο 2016.

Δυστυχώς, στις συμφωνίες συμφωνούν περισσότερα από ένα μέρη. Συμφωνία που δεν αντέχει ο άλλος, δεν θα υπάρξει ή δεν θα δουλέψει.

Μεγάλα παιδιά είμαστε! Αν δεν μπορεί να αναδεχθεί ο Τσίπρας τη συμφωνία με όλα τα σουσούμια της, ας το βάλει στο τραπέζι μπας και βρεθεί η ομάδα των πρόθυμων ταλιμπάν που θα βάλουν τα κεφάλια στον τορβά. Η αντιπολίτευση στο Μνημόνιο Τσίπρα από τον Τσίπρα οδηγεί στην καταστροφή.

Πρέπει να τραβηχτούν οι γραμμές - είναι η τελευταία ευρωπαϊκή ευκαιρία της χώρας. Αναδοχή του Μνημονίου ή όχι. Τελεία.

Υπάρχει βέβαια και το κακό σενάριο. Η πολιτική λύση να μη δοθεί. Τελεία και παύλα.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 6, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κατανοώ ότι είναι τρομακτικό το ενδεχόμενο πως εξαρχής δεν υπήρχε άλλη εναλλακτική για ένα κράτος που είχε φτάσει ουσιαστικά να μην παράγει τίποτε αξιοζήλευτο για τις διεθνείς αγορές και να δανείζεται 35 δισεκατομμύρια, το 15% του ΑΕΠ του, κυρίως για μισθούς, συντάξεις και σπάταλη διαχείριση. Κατανοώ ότι μόνο τυχοδιώκτες, βαρουφολόγοι και νεοσταλινικοί μπορούσαν να λένε πως υπήρχε εναλλακτική στη χρεοκοπία, οποιαδήποτε στιγμή αυτής της φοβερής πενταετίας.


Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω εδώ το εξής: ακόμα και το βαρουφακικό Plan B, που ο Βαρουφάκης θα το έβλεπε να υλοποιείται εισπράττοντας το μισθό του σε δολάρια ΗΠΑ, δεν εμπεριέχει κάποια μαγική λύση με την οποία θα ξεφορτωθούμε τη λιτότητα. Η χώρα μας εισάγει πολύ περισσότερα από όσα παράγει και εξάγει, τέλος. Αν δεν το αλλάξουμε αυτό, τότε -όπως έχω ξαναγράψει πλειστάκις- ακόμα κι αν μας διαγράψουν μονοκοντυλιά το χρέος, πολύ σύντομα θα ξαναβρεθούμε εδώ που είμαστε. Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι στο υπέροχο αυτό σενάριο του Plan B, θα μας λείπουν πολύ περισσότερα από ό,τι τώρα.


Εκτός αυτού, μιλώντας με φίλους που αναζητούν κάποιον να έρθει να τους προτείνει μια λύση εκτός μνημονίων, έχω παρατηρήσει μια υπόρρητη επιθυμία να γίνει ο κόσμος ηθικός κι αγγελικά πλασμένος. Να μην εξαπατούν οι πολιτικοί, να μην επιδιώκουν οι μεγαλοκαρχαρίες το κέρδος πάνω απ' όλα, να πληρώνουν όσοι πρέπει, να μην υπάρχουν απατεώνες, τέτοια. 

Μα αυτός ο κόσμος δεν έχει υπάρξει και δεν θα υπάρξει ποτέ. Και κατά τη γνώμη μου όποιος λέει ότι μπορεί να τον κάνει πραγματικότητα είναι ψεύτης. Οι άνθρωποι που κατοικούν στον πλανήτη Γη δεν είναι όλοι αγγελούδια. Κάποιοι θα θέλουν να πατήσουν επί πτωμάτων ανεξάρτητα από την κοινωνία στην οποία ζουν. Κάποιοι άλλοι θα θέλουν να μη δουλεύουν, όσο καλά κι αν τους πληρώνει ο εργοδότης τους. Τα έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει εδώ, εξάλλου: φοροφυγάδες υπάρχουν και στη Γερμανία, απατεώνες υπάρχουν και στην Αγγλία, τεμπέληδες εργαζόμενοι υπάρχουν και στη Γαλλία κτλ.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, το μόνο ρεαλιστικό σενάριο είναι μια ευνομούμενη κοινωνία, με πλουραλισμό, διαφάνεια και έλεγχο της εξουσίας, στην οποία θα περιορίζονται τα παραπάνω φαινόμενα στο κατά το δυνατόν ελάχιστον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2015)

Ο καθηγητής Σταθάκης θεωρείται (και από εμένα) από τους σοβαρούς και γερούς οικονομολόγους του Σύριζα. Όταν λοιπόν για το θέμα των κόκκινων δανείων παρουσιάζει (σε συνεργασία με την επενδυτική Nomura, μάλιστα) *αυτό εδώ το σχέδιο* για τα κόκκινα δάνεια, ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το σκεπτικό του:

(α) Ιδρύει μια *νέα δημόσια αρχή για την Πιστοποίηση της Φερεγγυότητας*. Γιατί πρέπει να είναι δημόσια; Μα προφανώς επειδή το ελληνικό δημόσιο είναι ο πιο φερέγγυος και ευυπόληπτος και εγγυημένα αδιάφθορος, πολιτικά αδέκαστος και ταχυπαραγωγικός μηχανισμός της χώρας...

(β) Αναβαθμίζει κάτι που ήδη υπάρχει, κατά τα φαινόμενα, και λειτουργεί (?) και ονομάζεται *Κυβερνητικό Συμβούλιο Διαχείρισης Ιδιωτικού Χρέους* προσθέτοντάς του γραφεία και διευθύνσεις σε όλη τη χώρα, που θα ενημερώνουν τον κόσμο κλπ και θα στελεχωθούν από (το μαντέψατε) πρόσθετους ΔΥ. (Οι τράπεζες λένε ότι δεν χρειάζεται, επειδή αυτή τη δουλειά κάνει ήδη ο τραπεζικός διαμεσολαβητής, με έμπειρα τραπεζικά στελέχη).

(γ) Προσαρμόζει την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία. Λογικό, αλλά θα πρέπει να δούμε και το πώς -- προς το παρόν αναφέρεται πάντως η ενίσχυση των Ειρηνοδικείων (που δίνουν δικάσιμες το 2030) για να επιταχυνθεί η διαδικασία. Να δούμε κι εδώ το πώς.

(δ) Δημιουργεί *εταιρεία διαχείρισης «κόκκινων» δανείων* (Asset Management Company -AMC) στην οποία το Δημόσιο θα έχει μειοψηφικό ποσοστό. Ουσιαστικά, ψάχνει για «καρχαρίες» που θα πακετάρουν τα κόκκινα δάνεια σε σκοτωμένες τιμές κλπ. Δυστυχώς, όπως λέει στο δημοσίευμα, πέρα από τα πολλά που δεν έχουν αποσαφηνιστεί ακόμα, επίσης «δεν έχει ξεκαθαριστεί με τι κεφάλαια θα προικοδοτηθεί η σχετική εταιρεία».

Έξι μήνες κυβέρνηση, με «προγράμματα πλήρως μελετημένα και χρηματοδοτικά εγγυημένα»...

================
Άσχετο (αλλά ίσως και όχι). Στην τηλεόραση άκουσα σήμερα ότι επιτέλους επανιδρύεται η υποδιεύθυνση Θεσσαλονίκης της Δίωξης ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος. Ειλικρινά, δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Για ηλεκτρονικό έγκλημα μιλάμε. Για ψηφιακά δεδομένα. Ας μεταφερθεί όλη η δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος στη Θεσσαλονίκη ή στην Πάτρα ή στον Βόλο ή στα Κύθηρα. Τι σημασία έχει; Τι νόημα έχει να διαθέτει υποδιεύθυνση οπουδήποτε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Να προσθέσω κι εγώ ότι έλαβα κι εγώ ΠΜ όπου κατηγορούμαι ότι είπα πράγματα που δεν είπα. Όταν ζήτησα να μου δείξει ο αποστολέας πού τα είπα αυτά τα πράγματα, μου ανέφερε μία πρόταση από ένα παλιότερο ποστ μου, η οποία ΣΑΦΕΣΤΑΤΑ δεν μπορούσε να ερμηνευτεί με την ερμηνεία που της έδωσε ο συγκεκριμένος. Με κατηγόρησε μάλιστα ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λέω, αλλά αυτός καταλαβαίνει.
> 
> Όταν κάποιος σου αποδίδει πράγματα που δεν είπες, δύο τινά μπορεί να συμβαίνουν: Ή άλλα διαβάζει κι άλλα καταλαβαίνει, άρα έχει πρόβλημα κατανόησης, ή βρίσκεται σε τέτοιο παροξυσμό αντιδικίας μαζί σου, που λειτουργεί παράλογα.
> 
> Συμφωνώ με την αντίδραση του δόκτορα πιο πάνω: "Αν συνεχίζεις να μου αποδίδεις πράγματα που δεν είπα, δεν θέλω καμιά συζήτηση μαζί σου."



Αγαπημένη μου Αλεξάνδρα, στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα είχες πει ότι βρίσκεις θεμιτό ή λογικό να πληρώνεται κάποιος με βάση την παραγωγικότητά του. Σου είπα ότι η παραγωγικότητα δεν είναι μόνο θέμα προσπάθειας αλλά και βιολογικών δυνατοτήτων και πρόσθεσα ότι είναι αδύνατον δυο άτομα να έχουν ίδια παραγωγικότητα καταβάλλοντας ίση προσπάθεια, γιατί δεν έχουμε ίδιες βιολογικές δυνατότητες. Άλλος είναι πιο γρήγορος, άλλος πιο δυνατός, άλλος πιο ταχύνοος. Το να πληρώνεις λοιπόν με βάση την παραγωγικότητα, συνεπάγεται ότι πληρώνεις με βάση α) την προσπάθεια και β) τα βιολογικά χαρακτηριστικά. Όταν λοιπόν έχεις ίση προσπάθεια, έχεις διαφορά στην παραγωγικότητα για βιολογικούς λόγους. Η πληρωμή λοιπόν με βάση την παραγωγικότητα, συνεπάγεται εκ νέου ότι είναι πληρωμή με βάση βιολογικές διαφορές. Μικρότερη πληρωμή σημαίνει λιγότερα αγαθά, άρα εμμέσως υποστηρίζεις ότι κάποιος πρέπει να απολαμβάνει λιγότερα αγαθά γιατί έχει μικρότερες βιολογικές δυνατότητες.

Παράδειγμα:

Δουλεύουμε εγώ και ο Χ κουβαλώντας τσουβάλια των 50 κιλών. Εγώ έχω μυϊκή δύναμη που μου επιτρέπει να κουβαλώ 10 τσουβάλια την ώρα και ο Χ μπορεί να κουβαλάει 15 τσουβάλια την ώρα. Εγώ καταβάλλω το 100% της προσπάθειάς μου και πετυχαίνω παραγωγή 500 κιλών την ώρα και ο Χ καταβάλλει το 80% και πετυχαίνει παραγωγή 600 κιλών την ώρα. Να πληρωθεί λοιπόν παραπάνω ο Χ, όχι γιατί καταβάλλει μεγαλύτερη προσπάθεια αλλά γιατί έχει περισσότερη δύναμη/αντοχή και ως εκ τούτου να απολαμβάνει περισσότερα αγαθά γιατί εγώ γεννήθηκα αδύναμος.

Αυτή είναι μια απλούστατη συνεπαγωγή. Το δε τεμάχιό σου που σου παράθεσα είναι αυτό:

*Τι δουλειά κάνει στο εργοτάξιο; Γιατί αν σπάει πέτρες, σαφέστατα και πρέπει να πληρωθεί περισσότερο κάποιος που σπάει περισσότερες πέτρες στο ωράριό του.

*Δεν λες ότι πρέπει να πληρωθεί παραπάνω αυτός που καταβάλλει περισσότερη προσπάθεια, αλλά αυτός που βγάζει μεγαλύτερη παραγωγή. Ε, μεγαλύτερος μισθός σημαίνει περισσότερα αγαθά. Αυτή είναι η ερμηνεία που έδωσα κι αυτή είναι η μοναδική ερμηνεία που προκύπτει, εκτός κι αν υπονοείς ότι την μισθολογική διαφορά (και άρα την διαφορά στην απολαβή αγαθών για βιολογικούς λόγους) πρέπει να την πληρώσει κάποιος τρίτος. Μίλησα πολλές φορές για ίση προσπάθεια, άρα η μόνη διαφοροποίηση που προκύπτει μπορεί να είναι βιολογική. Ορίστε και η στιχομυθία, τα γραπτά μένουν:



Hellegennes said:


> Αλεξάνδρα, ξεφεύγεις από την διατύπωσή μου που *αφορά βιολογικούς περιορισμούς και όπου μίλησα για ίση προσπάθεια*. Δεν μίλησα για θεωρητικά προσόντα. Εσύ τι λες; Συμφωνείς μια γυναίκα που δουλεύει σε εργοτάξιο να πληρώνεται λιγότερα επειδή δεν έχει τις ίδιες σωματικές ικανότητες με τους άντρες συναδέλφους της;



Στο οποίο απάντησες με το παραπάνω κείμενο σημειωμένο με μπλε χρώμα. Καμμιά διαστρέβλωση, καμμιά έωλη ερμηνεία, κανένα λανθασμένο συμπέρασμα. Σε ρωτάω αν μια γυναίκα πρέπει να πληρώνεται λιγότερα για την ίδια δουλειά επειδή είναι μυϊκά υποδεέστερη κι εσύ απαντάς πως αν κάποιος παράγει περισσότερο στην ίδια δουλειά, ναι, να πρέπει να πληρωθεί περισσότερο και άρα να έχει περισσότερα να ξοδέψει για αγαθά. Ένα κι ένα κάνουν δύο. Αν μετά απ' όλο αυτό δεν εννοείς να καταλάβεις ότι υποστηρίζεις ένα σύστημα που οι βιολογικές διαφορές να συνεπάγονται λιγότερες απολαβές σε αγαθά, τότε δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα παραπάνω.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> δεν εννοείς να καταλάβεις ότι υποστηρίζεις ένα σύστημα που οι βιολογικές διαφορές να συνεπάγονται λιγότερες απολαβές σε αγαθά



Εγώ πάλι κατάλαβα ότι οι βιολογικές διαφορές συνεπάγονται _μεγαλύτερες_ αμοιβές για κάποιους. Ταυτόχρονα έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι διαφορές (στο σώμα, στο μυαλό, στην εμφάνιση, στη φωνή, στα ταλέντα) κάνουν όλες τις διαφορές (σε αμοιβές, σε καριέρα, σε επιλογές). Να 'ναι ιδέα μου;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 6, 2015)

Ξέχασες να πεις τι έγραψες εσύ στο προσωπικό σου μήνυμα: 
«Πριν λίγο καιρό έλεγες ότι είναι λογικό να απολαμβάνει κάποιος λιγότερα αγαθά γιατί γεννήθηκε ανάπηρος, αδύναμος ή γυναίκα».

Εγώ λοιπόν είχα γράψει:
Τι δουλειά κάνει στο εργοτάξιο; Γιατί αν σπάει πέτρες, σαφέστατα και πρέπει να πληρωθεί περισσότερο κάποιος που σπάει περισσότερες πέτρες στο ωράριό του.

Είχα πει, λοιπόν, και ξαναλέω, ότι όταν κάποιος δεν έχει τα σωματικά προσόντα για να σπάει πέτρες, δεν μπορεί να τον πληρώνει η εταιρεία για να βγάζει τη μισή δουλειά ή το ένα δέκατο από αυτή που βγάζει κάποιος άλλος που έχει τα απαραίτητα σωματικά προσόντα για τη συγκεκριμένη δουλειά. 
Αν για κάποιο λόγο (μπορεί και φιλανθρωπικό, απόλυτα θεμιτό αυτό) προσλάβουν ένα άτομο που δεν έχει τα απαραίτητα προσόντα και του δώσουν τον κατώτατο μισθό, άνετα μπορεί να δώσουν μεγαλύτερο μισθό σ' αυτόν που έχει τα προσόντα και βγάζει περισσότερη δουλειά. 
Και επειδή μιλάμε για ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις, αφού μιλούσαμε για εργοτάξιο, είναι ΠΑΣΙΓΝΩΣΤΟ ότι οι ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις μπορεί να δίνουν διαφορετικά λεφτά ακόμα και σε ανθρώπους που κάνουν ακριβώς την ίδια δουλειά, γιατί έτσι γουστάρουν και δεν έχουν καμία άλλη υποχρέωση πέραν του να τηρούν τις συλλογικές συμβάσεις για τον κατώτατο μισθό.

Άρα, παίρνεις αυτό που είπα και το μετατρέπεις σε «ανάπηρος, αδύναμος ή γυναίκα» που εγώ δήθεν πρότεινα «να απολαμβάνουν λιγότερα αγαθά».

Αν αυτό δεν ονομάζεται στρεψοδικία, δεν ξέρω τι ονομάζεται. Ή δεν καταλαβαίνεις ή κάνεις ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι λέω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επίτρεψέ μου Νίκελ να προσθέσω κι εγώ ένα παράδειγμα μη συζήτησης, μέσω ΡΜ (όπως έχω πει αλλού, δεν φταίω εγώ όταν ο άλλος επιλέγει αυτό το μέσο):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Δανείζομαι -15% του ΑΕΠ- και έλλειμμα είναι στην ουσία το ίδιο πράγμα, τουλάχιστον έτσι όπως το γράφεις. Υπάρχουν και δανεικά που μπορείς να πάρεις για λόγους ρευστότητας ή για να τα επανεπενδύσεις στο κράτος, αλλά λες ξεκάθαρα ότι αυτά είναι δανεικά για να καλύψουν μισθούς, συντάξεις και κακοδιαχείριση, άρα είναι το ένα και τ' αυτό με το έλλειμμα. Το δε 15% δεν είναι τυχαίος αριθμός, είναι το συνολικό έλλειμμα του 2009 (πρωτογενές + δευτερογενές). Τάχα μου δεν αναφέρθηκες σ' αυτό. Σε κατηγόρησα ότι ναι, δεν είναι τίμιο να αναφέρεις το συγκεκριμένο έτος που όλα τα δυτικά κράτη είχαν ανάλογα ελλείμματα. Τα πραγματικά ελλείμματα του κράτους ήταν σημαντικά μικρότερα και ως εκ τούτου δημιουργείς μια τραβηγμένη εικόνα. Δείτε τι χάλια και δυσλειτουργικό που είναι το κράτος μας που έφτασε να δανείζεται 15% του ΑΕΠ για μισθούς, συντάξεις και κακοδιαχείριση.

Δεν θα σχολιάσω τίποτα άλλο πέρα από το ότι η στάση σας απέναντι στον Αζιμούθιο είναι απαράδεκτη, είναι απαράδεκτος ο τρόπος που του απαντάτε και αυτά που του καταλογίζετε και ειλικρινά λυπάμαι που το επίπεδο διαλόγου στην Λεξιλογία έχει πέσει τόσο μα τόσο χαμηλά. Aν δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε πολιτικές συζητήσεις κλείστε το πολιτικό υποφόρουμ. Ο τρόπος που διεξάγεται η συζήτηση είναι πολύ κάτω από το στάνταρ του λεξιλογικού κομματιού του φόρουμ και καταστρέφει την εικόνα του. Αν θέλετε την γνώμη μου -θα την γράψω έτσι κι αλλιώς-, κλείστε την πολιτική ενότητα κι ανοίξτε έναν νέο χώρο για να εκτονώνεστε.

Γράφω με πολλή, μα πάρα πολλή πικρία ότι η Λεξιλογία στο επίπεδο του διαλόγου με απογοήτευσε οικτρά, ειδικά στο πολιτικό κομμάτι που οποιεσδήποτε θέσεις αντίθετες στην κυρίαρχη του φόρουμ λοιδωρούνται, αντιμετωπίζονται με λεκτικό τραμπουκισμό, προσωπικούς χαρακτηρισμούς και λογίζονται ως τρολιές ή ενοχλητικές ή ό,τι, όσο κόσμια και λογικά κι αν είναι γραμμένες. Γνώμη μου είναι να κρατήσετε καθαρή την εξαιρετική γλωσσική πλευρά της Λεξιλογίας, που είναι ένα πραγματικό διαμάντι για το ελληνικό Ίντερνετ και να αφήσετε το πολιτικό σκέλος για αλλού.

Απαράδεκτος είναι και ο τρόπος που απαντάτε τώρα στον Αζιμούθιο, απαράδεκτη ήταν και η απάντηση που μου έστειλες, Δόκτορα, την οποία οι κανόνες εντιμότητας ορίζουν ότι πρέπει να παραθέσεις. Θα την παράθετα εγώ, αλλά εγώ σέβομαι την ιδιωτικότητα των προσωπικών μηνυμάτων και δεν μου επιτρέπει η αγωγή μου να δημοσιοποιώ προσωπικές συζητήσεις.

Είχα σκοπό να επανέλθω στην Λεξιλογία. Είχα ετοιμάσει μάλιστα 4-5 μακροσκελέστατα κείμενα για την μηχανική πίσω από την πτώση του WTC και τους μύθους που κυκλοφορούν, κάποια αστρονομικής φύσης κείμενα που συνέταξα με κόπο και μεράκι για να αναρτηθούν ειδικά εδώ, κάποια ντισνεϋκά κείμενα που είχα αρχικά ετοιμάσει για τα γενέθλια του φόρουμ αλλά κατάφερα να ολοκληρώσω την επιμέλειά τους μόλις προχθές και κάποια άλλα γλωσσικά κείμενα. Είχα σκοπό να τα αναρτήσω όλα μαζί. Ήθελα να κάνω ένα comeback για να τιμήσω τα άτομα που μου έδειξαν ότι η παρουσία μου εδώ τούς είναι ως επί το πλείστον ευχάριστη. Θα τα βάλω όμως στο συρτάρι μου, μετά απ' όλην αυτήν την απαράδεκτη στάση κάποιων που μου υπαγορεύουν ότι δεν είμαι ευπρόσδεκτος.

Καλή συνέχεια στην Λεξιλογία και ελπίζω ειλικρινά να σκεφτείτε την πρότασή μου και να κρατήσετε την Λεξιλογία σαν έναν καθαρά λεξιλογικό χώρο, όπως της αξίζει.


Δημήτρης Μουρατίδης


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2015)

Ελληγεννή,

(α) Αν αυτοδιορίστηκες συνήγορος του Αζιμούθιου, σώθηκε.

(β) Επειδή προφανώς νομίζεις ότι έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τη δημοσιότητα και τη διαφάνεια, η απάντησή μου στο ΡΜ σου ήταν η εξής (θα ήταν η ίδια και αν τα είχες γράψει δημόσια, απλώς θα είχα χρησιμοποιήσει λιγότερο τσουχτερό όρο, π.χ. «πιπεριές», για να χαρακτηρίσω το μήνυμά σου):



> Μη μου ξαναγράψεις με ΡΜ επικαλούμενος πράγματα που δεν έγραψα. Ούτε για έλλειμμα του 2009 έγραψα, ούτε αποκλειστικά σε μισθούς και συντάξεις το απέδωσα.
> 
> Αν το διάβασες και δεν το κατάλαβες, έχεις πρόβλημα.
> 
> ...



Και μια και συνεχίζεις να επικαλείσαι στοιχεία χωρίς αριθμούς, ποια είναι τα «ανάλογα ελλείμματα που είχαν όλα τα δυτικά κράτη το συγκεκριμένο έτος»; Φέρε τα στοιχεία σου να τα δείξεις. Δεν θα κάθομαι εγώ να καταρρίψω ό,τι και όποτε σου κατεβαίνει να πεις κάτι. Μπορώ απλώς και να το χαρακτηρίσω μπούρδα, εφόσον δεν το στοιχειοθετείς. Όπως είπες και μόνος σου, εδώ είναι το πολιτικό φόρουμ. Δεν ισχύουν οι επιστημονικοί κανόνες του γλωσσικού. Εδώ φέρνει το κάθε μέλος ό,τι θέλει, όποιο κείμενο θέλει και όποια στοιχεία θέλει, και γίνεται διάλογος επί των στοιχείων και των απόψεών του. Φέρε επιτέλους στοιχεία για κάτι από αυτά που ισχυρίζεσαι. 

Εδώ δεν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς για το εγκυκλοπαιδικά ορθό όπως στα γλωσσικά του κύριου φόρουμ. Ο Νίκελ θα πει ότι μας ενδιαφέρει και το παιδευτικό μέρος του πολιτικού φόρουμ, αλλά προσωπικά δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο για ενηλίκους και ψηφίζοντες. Σιγά μην διαπλάσουν χαρακτήρα από τα πολιτικά της Λεξιλογίας.

Εδώ δεν γίνεται διάλογος μέχρι πειθώς. Γίνεται διάλογος αντιπαράθεσης και γνώσης των αντεπιχειρημάτων. Κάποια στιγμή, όταν η συζήτηση φτάνει σε αδιέξοδο, απλώς σταματάει. Δεν περνάει, δεν είναι ανεκτό να περνάει σε προσωπικά, σε ύβρεις και σε χαρακτηρισμούς. Δες π.χ. τις συζητήσεις με τον rogne. Σπάνια να βρεθούν κοινά σημεία. Δεν υπάρχει όμως λόγος για θεατρικές ρήξεις. Υπάρχει σεβασμός και απλώς σταματάμε κάπου. Σπανίως επανερχόμαστε σε άγονες συζητήσεις χωρίς νέα στοιχεία, όπως το έχεις κάνει ούτε ξέρω πόσες φορές για το έλλειμμα του 2009.

Τις προτάσεις σου για τη Λεξιλογία θα τις εξετάσουμε όπως κάθε πρόταση που μας γίνεται. Προσωπικά πάντως, αισθάνομαι κάπως περίεργα όταν μου λένε «καλό είναι αυτό που κάνεις, δεν σταματάς μέχρι εκεί και να κόψεις το άλλο που κάνεις με τα πολιτικά γιατί εμένα δεν μου αρέσει». Αλλά δεν είναι κάτι νέο η άποψή μου αυτή, τα έγραψα στην αρχή κιόλας του νήματος.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 6, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Προσωπικά πάντως, αισθάνομαι κάπως περίεργα όταν μου λένε «καλό είναι αυτό που κάνεις, δεν σταματάς μέχρι εκεί και να κόψεις το άλλο που κάνεις με τα πολιτικά γιατί εμένα δεν μου αρέσει».


Με προστακτική, να προσθέσω.


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2015)

Palavra said:


> ... που ο Βαρουφάκης θα το έβλεπε να υλοποιείται εισπράττοντας το μισθό του σε δολάρια ΗΠΑ...



Άμα είναι να τα λέμε όλα, να το πούμε κι αυτό: οι επισκέπτες δεν πληρώνονται. Visiting professor είναι στο Ώστιν ο άνθρωπος. Δεν είναι μέλος του προσωπικού, ούτε έχει καμιά σχεση εξαρτημένης εργασίας με το πανεπιστήμιο. 
Φυσικά στην Ελλάδα της ασχετοσύνης με το τί γίνεται στον κόσμο, όπου ο κάθε κάτοχος μάστερ από ΗΒ βαφτίζεται "εξαιρετικά μορφωμένος" κι ο κάθε Έλληνας του εξωτερικού "διαπρέπει", τα visiting professorships τα παρουσιάζουν για τακτικές έδρες.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 6, 2015)

Δεν το ήξερα! Τσάμπα τον κακολογώ τόσον καιρό, μεροκαματιάρη άνθρωπο :blush:


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Δεν το ήξερα! Τσάμπα τον κακολογώ τόσον καιρό, μεροκαματιάρη άνθρωπο :blush:



Μπα, πάλι κάπου θα βρει να βγάλει λεφτά στο εξωτερικό, με ομιλίες κλπ.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 6, 2015)

Καλά, εδώ καλά καλά δεν είχε παραιτηθεί και διαφήμιζε το βιβλίο του. Για να μην πούμε ότι δεν έχει ξεκαθαριστεί ακόμα τι δουλειά είχε να δίνει πληροφορίες σε ξένα funds για τα οικονομικά του σχέδια ως υπουργού.


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2015)

Πίσω στο θέμα: 
α. Γιατί πιανετε κουβέντα για Λεξιλογικά με προσωπικό; Κακώς. Όποιος θέλει να απαντήσει σε μήνυμα του φόρουμ, να απαντήσει στο φόρουμ. Τα προσωπικά είναι για άλλα ζητήματα. 
β. Σταματήστε τις βλακείες τύπου "ο Χ χαίρεται να βλέπει το χάλι της Ελλάδας". Κάποιος που ζει στην Ελλάδα γιατί να χαίρεται; Που θα τον γδάρει η εφορία ή που θα πανε κατά διαόλου οι εισφορές που έχει πληρώσει για σύνταξη; 
γ. Είναι η Λεξιλογία άντρο μνημονιακών ευρωπαϊστών; Ε, άμα είναι τότε μπράβο της. Έχουμε τόσους πολλούς αντιμνημονιακούς/ αντιευρωπαϊκούς τόπους, συν το 62% των Ελλήνων, που δεν είναι δύσκολο να λάβουμε σφαιρική αντιμνημονιακή ενημέρωση για κάθε ζήτημα και να κάνουμε αντιμνημονιακές συζητήσεις. Το αντίθετο είναι πιο σπάνιο. 
δ. ειδικά για τον Ελληγενή: κι εγώ έχω γράψει οχτάτομο βιβλίο για τη μεγάλη ενοποιητική θεωρία, αλλά δεν το εκδίδω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2015)

SBE said:


> γ. Είναι η Λεξιλογία άντρο μνημονιακών ευρωπαϊστών; Ε, άμα είναι τότε μπράβο της. Έχουμε τόσους πολλούς αντιμνημονιακούς/ αντιευρωπαϊκούς τόπους, συν το 62% των Ελλήνων, που δεν είναι δύσκολο να λάβουμε σφαιρική αντιμνημονιακή ενημέρωση για κάθε ζήτημα και να κάνουμε αντιμνημονιακές συζητήσεις. Το αντίθετο είναι πιο σπάνιο.



Ε, ναι, αφού η Λεξιλογία πιστεύει ότι ο καλύτερος αντίλογος στα αντιμνημονιακά παραμύθια είναι τα μνημονιακά παραμύθια. Το σημαντικό είναι να κρατηθεί ο πυλώνας "παραμύθι". Για την πραγματικότητα ούτε λόγος. Δεν μας χρειάζεται, μάλλον.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 6, 2015)

Και να η στρεψοδικία που λέγαμε. Η SBE είπε "συζητήσεις", όχι "παραμύθια".


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Και να η στρεψοδικία που λέγαμε. Η SBE είπε "συζητήσεις", όχι "παραμύθια".




Στις οποίες αναπαράγονται μνημονιακά παραμύθια, όπως αυτά που παράθεσε ο Αζιμούθιος.

Συζητήσεις μνημονιακές μπορείς να κάνεις παντού. Η πλειονότητα των ιστοχώρων δεν απαγορεύει τέτοιες συζητήσεις, άρα δεν ισχύει ότι είναι σπάνιοι οι χώροι που μπορείς να κάνεις μνημονιακές συζητήσεις. Τουναντίον, τα περισσότερα φόρα δεν παίρνουν θέση διά της διαχείρισης σε τέτοιου είδους θέματα, για λόγους ουδετερότητας, ούτε παρεμβαίνουν κατά οποιονδήποτε τρόπο (με μετακινήσεις και διαγραφές) για πράγματα που δεν παραβαίνουν τους όρους χρήσης.

Καμμιά στρεψοδικία, λοιπόν. Είναι εύκολο να δικαιολογείς την αντίθεσή σου με μια άποψη κατηγορώντας για διαστρεβλώσεις και τα ρέστα. Εξαιρετικά εύκολο. Και πάρα πολύ γόνιμο!


----------



## Palavra (Aug 6, 2015)

Περίεργο, βλέπω ξανά και ξανά το μήνυμα *This message is hidden because Hellegennes is on your ignore list* παρόλο που ενημερώνομαι ότι ο Ελληγενής μερικά μηνύματα πιο πάνω μας αποχαιρέτησε. Για να δούμε, έχω περιέργεια αν θα συνεχίσω να το βλέπω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2015)

Δεν έχω σκοπό πριν φύγω να αφήσω αναπάντητες κατηγορίες προς το πρόσωπό μου, γι' αυτό βλέπεις το μήνυμα που κάνεις πως αγνοείς.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 6, 2015)

Να το πάλι. Θαύμα, θαύμα! (Ελληγενή, αν μου απαντάς, μην κάνεις τον κόπο, όπως έγραψα δεν διαβάζω τι γράφεις γιατί σε έχω βάλει στην ignore list).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Στις οποίες αναπαράγονται μνημονιακά παραμύθια, όπως αυτά που παράθεσε ο Αζιμούθιος.


Εσύ δεν είπες ότι δεν θα ξαναπατήσεις εδώ μέσα επειδή δεν γουστάρεις τις πολιτικές μας απόψεις και τον τρόπο που εκφραζόμαστε;


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2015)

Αυτός ο Ελληγεννής, ακόμα κι όταν λέει ότι θα φύγει, καταφέρνει να αποσυντονίζει ολόκληρο το νήμα. 

Κατά τ' άλλα, το γεγονός, Helle, ότι είπες ότι στα πολιτικά νήματα αναπαράγονται μνημονιακά παραμύθια, το γεγονός δηλαδή ότι θέλησες φεύγοντας να αφήσεις τέτοια μουτζούρα πίσω σου, δείχνει πόσο τρολ μπορείς να γίνεις με μικρή προσπάθεια. Λυπάμαι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και μια και συνεχίζεις να επικαλείσαι στοιχεία χωρίς αριθμούς, ποια είναι τα «ανάλογα ελλείμματα που είχαν όλα τα δυτικά κράτη το συγκεκριμένο έτος»; Φέρε τα στοιχεία σου να τα δείξεις. Δεν θα κάθομαι εγώ να καταρρίψω ό,τι και όποτε σου κατεβαίνει να πεις κάτι. Μπορώ απλώς και να το χαρακτηρίσω μπούρδα, εφόσον δεν το στοιχειοθετείς. Όπως είπες και μόνος σου, εδώ είναι το πολιτικό φόρουμ. Δεν ισχύουν οι επιστημονικοί κανόνες του γλωσσικού. Εδώ φέρνει το κάθε μέλος ό,τι θέλει, όποιο κείμενο θέλει και όποια στοιχεία θέλει, και γίνεται διάλογος επί των στοιχείων και των απόψεών του. Φέρε επιτέλους στοιχεία για κάτι από αυτά που ισχυρίζεσαι.



Έχω φέρει πολλές φορές όχι μόνο αυτά τα στοιχεία αλλά και πολλά άλλα, όπως για τα έξοδα του κράτους (ως ποσοστό του ΑΕΠ) για κοινωνικές δαπάνες και συντάξεις, για τα έσοδα του κράτους ως προς το ΑΕΠ και πολλά άλλα που είτε τα αγνόησες είτε τα ειρωνεύτηκες. Δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να φέρνω στοιχεία που θα αγνοήσεις. Οι πίνακες του ΟΟΣΑ, της Eurostat και της EKT είναι εκεί για όποιον θέλει να τους δει και να διαπιστώσει την αλήθεια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2015)

nickel said:


> Αυτός ο Ελληγεννής, ακόμα κι όταν λέει ότι θα φύγει, καταφέρνει να αποσυντονίζει ολόκληρο το νήμα.
> 
> Κατά τ' άλλα, το γεγονός, Helle, ότι είπες ότι στα πολιτικά νήματα αναπαράγονται μνημονιακά παραμύθια, το γεγονός δηλαδή ότι θέλησες φεύγοντας να αφήσεις τέτοια μουτζούρα πίσω σου, δείχνει πόσο τρολ μπορείς να γίνεις με μικρή προσπάθεια. Λυπάμαι.



Λεξιλογικό φόρουμ είστε, δες ξανά τον ορισμό του τρολ. Όλα αυτά θα μπορούσαν να λείπουν από το φόρουμ, αλλά δεν υπήρχε θέληση να λείψουν. Όπως είπα, δεν έχω σκοπό να αφήσω αναπάντητο οτιδήποτε αναφέρεται στο πρόσωπό μου αρνητικά, γι' αυτό και τα τελευταία αυτά ποστ. Μπορείτε βέβαια, πάντα, να τα διαγράψετε. No problem.


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Καλά, εδώ καλά καλά δεν είχε παραιτηθεί και διαφήμιζε το βιβλίο του. Για να μην πούμε ότι δεν έχει ξεκαθαριστεί ακόμα τι δουλειά είχε να δίνει πληροφορίες σε ξένα funds για τα οικονομικά του σχέδια ως υπουργού.



Τα βιβλία δεν παρέχουν ιδιαίτερα υψηλό εισόδημα. Πιο πολύ είναι αφορμή για άλλα έσοδα από παρεμφερείς ενασχολήσεις. 
Σχετικά με το άλλο που λες, αν αναφέρεσαι στην τηλεφωνική ομιλία που έγινε ζήτημα, ήταν κατόπιν εορτής και δεν βλέπω τίποτα μεμπτό στην ιδέα της ομιλίας (άλλο αν με αυτά που είπε απλά έδειξε τί μπανανία είμαστε και εγώ θεώρησα ότι το ύφος του κι ορισμένα άλλα που είπε, ενίσχυαν τα στερεότυπα περί αφερέγγυων και κουτοπόνηρων Ελλήνων). 

Αλλά ας αρχίσουμε να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους: δεν υπάρχει κανένα μυστήριο και κανένα ιδιαίτερο ταλέντο σε όλους αυτούς που κατά καιρούς ακούγονται και ανάγονται σε πνευματικούς ανθρώπους της χώρας μας (δυστυχώς). 
Το παρόν παράδειγμα είναι ένας μέτριος γόνος της ελίτ, που με σπρώξιμο κατάφερε να κάνει δυο σπουδές σε μέτρια πανεπιστήμια του ΗΒ και να πάρει μια χαμηλή πανεπιστημιακή θέση στις αποικίες, ήρθε στην Ελλάδα την εποχή που έρχονταν όλοι σαν αυτόν* και με τις γνωστές μεθόδους πήρε πανεπιστημιακή θέση και αναρριχήθηκε μέχρι καθηγητής με τους γνωστούς τρόπους (έπαιξαν ρόλο κι οι πολιτικές γνωριμίες).** Μια ματιά στις δημοσιεύσεις του (peer reviewed, όχι βιβλία και μπλογκοάρθρα) δείχνει πολύ μικρό έργο και όχι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό, και είναι πολύ πιθανό στην προκήρυξη της θέσης του που γίνεται σε κάθε εκλογή να εμφανίστηκαν υποψήφιοι με πολύ καλύτερα προσόντα, οι οποίοι βρήκαν τη θέση πιασμένη. Τα υπόλοιπα τα ξέρουμε. Μπορεί στην περίπτωσή του να ήταν λίγο πιο φανταχτερά, αλλά σε τελική ανάλυση είναι γνωστή ιστορία. Κοίταζα π.χ. πριν μερικούς μήνες τα βιογραφικά των τότε νέων υπουργών και των συζύγων τους. Μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση το πόσοι ήταν είτε αυτοί είτε οι σύζυγοί τους δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι. Κι όχι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι που σε εξυπηρετούν αν πας σε μια υπηρεσία αλλά ανώτεροι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, με θέσεις εκεί που βολεύουν οι συνήθεις ύποπτοι τα παιδιά τους. Θα μου πεις μα έχουν τα προσόντα; Ναι, βέβαια. Γιατί παρόλο που κυκλοφορεί ο μύθος ότι τα παιδιά που τα έχουν όλα απλώς τρώνε τα έτοιμα, στην πραγματικότητα ελάχιστα το κάνουν αυτό. Τα πιο πολλά προετοιμάζονται με τη σωστή εκπαίδευση και τη σωστή προϋπηρεσία να αναλάβουν τις θέσεις και να συνεχίσουν να λυμαίνονται το δημόσιο, όπως γινόταν πάντα. Και στην Ελλάδα κι αλλού. Ε, που και που βγαίνει και κανένας αμετροεπής και εκεί που λες θα χαλάσει την πιάτσα, θα τον καταλάβουν, θα τον πάρουν με τις πέτρες κλπ διαπιστώνεις ότι αντιθέτως, τον αποθεώνουν. 


*εκεί στα τέλη '90 αρχές 2000 ένα σωρό γνωστοί μου λίγο μεγαλύτεροι από μένα πήραν πανεπιστημιακές θέσεις στην Ελλάδα, με μέσο φυσικά γιατί υπήρχε ανταγωνισμός. Υποθέτω ότι για να εμφανιστούν σχεδόν μαζί όλες αυτές οι θέσεις κάτι είχε συμβεί, νομίζω ότι ήταν απλά αποτέλεσμα της ίδρυσης νέων πανεπιστημίων κλπ. 
** Αυτά που φώναζε ο Νανοπουλος, αλλά επειδή φώναξε πολύ κι είπε και βλακείες, βαρεθήκαμε να τον ακούμε


----------



## Palavra (Aug 6, 2015)

Γιατί το γράφεις αυτό με γκρίζο; Νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται το χρώμα, μια χαρά ταιριάζει εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Οι πίνακες του ΟΟΣΑ, της Eurostat και της EKT είναι εκεί για όποιον θέλει να τους δει και να διαπιστώσει την αλήθεια.


Ευχαριστούμε. Αέρα στα πανιά σου. (Άφησε και κανά λίνκο για κανέναν αντιμνημονιακό που θα ήθελε να μην ψάχνει.)


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Γιατί το γράφεις αυτό με γκρίζο; Νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται το χρώμα, μια χαρά ταιριάζει εδώ.



Επειδή η παράλληλη συζήτηση ήταν άλλη. 
Φυσικά ταιριάζει γιατί αναφέρεται στο χάλι της χώρας μας διαχρονικά, αν και δεν είναι αποκλειστικά ελληνικό το φαινόμενο. Διάβαζα π.χ. το βιογραφικό της Βεσκουλέσκου (μόνο το δικό της έγινε θέμα συζήτησης, οι άλλοι εκπρόσωποι προφανώς δεν ενδιαφέρουν γιατί δε βγαίνει τίποτα πικάντικο εκεί). Η εκπρόσωπος του ΔΝΤ θα συναντήσει σίγουρα στο ΥπΟικ παλιούς συμφοιτητές και άλλα παιδιά της ίδιας ομάδας. Αν και πιο πολλούς θα βρει στη ΤτΕ, γνωστό μέρος παρκαρίσματος λαμπρών επιστημόνων. Έχω παλιό συμφοιτητή που παρκάρησε εκεί μετά το διδακτορικό του εν Εσπερία, ελέω πατρός υφυπουργού, και σκέφτομαι καμιά φορά ότι στο πανεπιστήμιο ήμασταν το ντεκόρ κι η ψυχαγωγία του κάθε κανακάρη που είχε βρεθεί εκεί. Είχα έναν συμφοιτητή που ονειρευόταν το διορισμό σε ΔΕΚΟ (το οποίο κατάφερε τελικά). Πόσο μικρομεσαίος θα φαινόταν σε αυτούς που ήξεραν οτι θα τους περιμένει η θέση μετά απο μια δεκαετία κοπροσκυλιάσματος στην Εσπερία. 

Τώρα είμαι όμως εκτός θέματος. Το θέμα είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα έχουμε την τάση να βαφτίζουμε σπουδαίο όποιον να'ναι, μάλλον γιατί δεν ξέρουμε να κρίνουμε τα προσόντα του, ίσως και γιατί μας αρέσει να νομίζουμε ότι είμαστε μια χώρα με κατοίκους που διαπρέπουν στο εξωτερικό, είναι διεθνούς κύρους κλπ κλπ. 
Απο το 2009 και δώθε με έπιασε περιέργεια να κάθομαι να διαβάζω τα βιογραφικά όσων αναλαμβάνουν δημόσιες θέσεις και να τα συγκρίνω με γνωστών μου (και με το δικό μου φυσικά). Αφορμή ήταν το ότι ο ΓΑΠ είχε ζητήσει βιογραφικά για προσλήψεις, αν θυμάστε, και μετά είχαν δημοσιευτεί στον τύπο τα βιογραφικά αυτών που είχαν προσληφθεί. Τα ΜΜΕ τους παρουσίαζαν σαν υπερμορφωμένους, υπερεξειδικευμένους κλπ αλλά όχι δικαιολογημένα, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Τα πιο πρόσφατα φαινόμενα είναι ακόμα πιο ακραία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2015)

Και αφού οι 4 συστημικές τράπεζες έχασαν το 65% της αξίας τους, τα ξένα κεφάλαια αγοράζουν σήμερα κοψοχρονιά (οι Έλληνες δεν μπορούν να αγοράσουν παρά μόνο με μετρητά ή με χρήματα που θα φέρουν από το εξωτερικό). Άλλη μια εξαιρετική υπηρεσία που προσέφερε η κορυφαία και περήφανη διαπραγμάτευση στη χώρα. Η αξία όλων μαζί των τραπεζών είχε πέσει χτες (καθώς διαβάζω) στα 3 δις από καμιά 25αριά που είχαν πέρσι. Αλλά τι σημασία έχει; Στον κομμουνισμό δεν χρειάζονται τράπεζες, αρκούν αδέκαστοι ΔΥ σε ειδικές διευθύνσεις και γραφεία (βλ. σχέδιο Σταθάκη, στο ποστ #1546 πιο πάνω).


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2015)

Και εκεί που έλεγα «ΟΚ, τα είδαμε τα αντράκια της μιας πλευράς, δεν θα πεταχτούν τίποτα αντράκια από την άλλη;», τσουπ ο πρώτος!

Την αποχή από την ψηφοφορία για το τρίτο Μνημόνιο προτείνει ο βουλευτής της ΝΔ Αδωνις Γεωργιάδης.

Μιλώντας στον Σκάι ο κ. Γεωργιάδης είπε πως πάντοτε πειθαρχεί σε αυτά που λέει το κόμμα. 

Ωστόσο στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση θα εισηγηθεί στην Κοινοβουλευτική Ομάδα της ΝΔ να απέχουν οι βουλευτές του κόμματος από την ψηφοφορία, αφού όπως διευκρίνισε «καλός ο ευρωπαϊκός δρόμος, αλλά δεν μπορεί η ΝΔ να ψηφίσει μέτρα που απέφευγε μετά βδελυγμίας όταν ήταν κυβέρνηση».
http://www.tanea.gr/news/politics/a...hfoforia-gia-to-mnhmonio-zhthse-o-gewrgiadhs/​


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2015)

Ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας έχει ένα μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα έναντι των Παπανδρέου και Σαμαρά. Δεν έχει τον Τσίπρα για αντιπολίτευση.

Ένα από αρκετά εύστοχα στο:
*Τώρα αρχίζουν τα δύσκολα του Αριστείδη Χατζή*
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.politiki&id=42460


----------



## Palavra (Aug 12, 2015)

Μπαίνω να ρίξω μια ματιά στα προαπαιτούμενα στο σάιτ της Βουλής και τι έχουν ανεβάσει, οι θεοί; Το κείμενο *φωτοτυπημένο*! Μην τυχόν και μπορείς να κάνεις search, δηλαδή, θα σηκωθούν οι σφραγίδες από το πρωτόκολλο και θα αυτοκτονήσουν σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 12, 2015)

Εκεί που το φωτοτυπούν (ψηφιακά), βγάζουν κι ένα πιντιέφι για το σάη και τους χόι πολόι... Τι θέτε δηλαδή, λεμονάδα με λεμόνι θέτε;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 12, 2015)

Χαχαχαχα, παρασύρθηκα από τη διατύπωσή τους, *σκαναρισμένο* έπρεπε να γράψω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 12, 2015)

Μα όχι, σωστά το έγραψες. Πρόκειται για φωτοτυπία από σύγχρονα ψηφιακά μηχανήματα που προφανώς μπορεί να δώσει και ηλεκτρονικό αρχείο σε ένα στικάκι.. :devil: Φαίνεται άλλωστε, επειδή τα φύλλα δεν είναι τοποθετημένα συμμετρικά αλλά σαν από καρφιτσωμένα φυλλάδια (περιθώρια στη φωτοτυπία).


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2015)

Πολλά ειπώθηκαν και γράφτηκαν αυτές τις ημέρες καθώς η κυβέρνηση βαδίζει όλο και πιο συντεταγμένα στο δρόμο του Τρίτου Μνημονίου — για την ψηφοφορία-ξαγρύπνια στη Βουλή, για τους δραχμιστές που επιμένουν ότι τα όνειρα (τα δικά τους) πρέπει να πάρουν εκδίκηση (στη δική μας καμπούρα), για το ενδεχόμενο εκλογών (καλά κρασιά…). Όμως, στη συγκυρία της ραστώνης και των διακοπών του λαού, ήταν μια κάπως παράταιρη νότα να βλέπεις τους εκπροσώπους μας να ξεκατινιάζονται έτσι (και με τις δύο σημασίες). 

Δεν άντεξα να παρακολουθήσω όλο το προχτεσινό ξενύχτι, διέθεσα όμως χρόνο και άκουσα ολόκληρη την ομιλία που εκφώνησε η πρόεδρος της Βουλής τα ξημερώματα της 14ης Αυγούστου. 
(Βίντεο: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujubUEHyA80 Κείμενο: http://www.parliament.gr/UserFiles/a08fc2dd-61a9-4a83-b09a-09f4c564609d/syne20150814.doc (σελ. 243-258))

Από τη δική της σκοπιά, οι επιθέσεις της στον πρωθυπουργό και την κυβέρνηση ήταν εύστοχες — οι νεομνημονιακοί είναι εύκολος στόχος, αξιολύπητος για κάποιους. Όμως η εναλλακτική λύση που είχε να προτείνει η ίδια είναι το πόρισμα της Επιτροπής για το Χρέος. Σαν λύση για τη χρεοκοπία μας, την τραπεζική αργία, τις καταθέσεις που έχουν κάνει φτερά μαζί με την εμπιστοσύνη, το μαρασμό της ιδιωτικής οικονομίας, το αύριο με τις χιλιάδες απαιτήσεις, η Ζωή είχε να αναφέρει μόνο το απεχθές χρέος. Δεν είναι κρίμα που ένα τόσο γερό μυαλό δεν μπορεί να σκεφτεί πέρα από την (υψωμένη) μύτη της;

Από τα πολλά στιγμιότυπα αυτών των ιστορικών ημερών (όπου η πιο χαζά απογειωμένη και στροβιλιζόμενη στους ανέμους Αριστερά είναι πιθανό να κάνει την πιο πετυχημένη στην ιστορία προσγείωση στην πραγματικότητα) θα αναφέρω δύο.

Πρώτα, τη συνέντευξη του Γιάννη Δραγασάκη στο κεντρικό δελτίο της ΕΡΤ στις 12/8, όπου ο αντιπρόεδρος της κυβέρνησης, απέναντι σε δυο δημοσιογράφους υπέρ το δέον φιλικούς, χαλάρωσε και έκανε αρκετές αποκαλύψεις που μου φάνηκαν ειλικρινείς. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8VPOy87rws

Από τα λεγόμενά του εκείνο που μου τράβηξε περισσότερο το ενδιαφέρον, μετά το 23ο λεπτό:

«Πιστεύαμε (άλλοι περισσότερο και άλλοι λιγότερο στο Σύριζα) ότι, έτσι και απειλούσαμε με έξοδο από το ευρώ, οι αγορές θα τινάζονταν στον αέρα και οι Ευρωπαίοι θα τρόμαζαν και θα υποχωρούσαν. Αποδείχτηκε λάθος.»

Όλο το κομμάτι αυτό της συζήτησης δείχνει την απόλυτη έλλειψη προετοιμασίας για τις διαπραγματεύσεις (μα δεν ρώτησαν καν τους προηγούμενους;), αλλά ιδιαίτερα το παραπάνω υπογραμμίζει το βαθμό του τυχοδιωκτισμού. Δηλαδή, επιδιώκαμε να πάρουμε ποιος ξέρει τι χωρίς να αναλάβουμε καμιά δέσμευση επειδή οι άλλοι θα τρόμαζαν με το ενδεχόμενο της εξόδου μας; Το πίστευαν πραγματικά αυτό, ε; Και το ατού μας ήταν ο εκβιασμός, αλλά στο τέλος διαμαρτυρόμασταν επειδή πέσαμε εμείς θύματα εκβιασμού.

Άλμα στο σήμερα, για την ακρίβεια στο δεκαπενταυγουστιάτικο Σάββατο. Άκουσα και διαβάζω τις δηλώσεις που έκανε ο κ. Τσακαλώτος μετά το τέλος του Eurogroup:

“So in the end, how good this deal is depends on how Greek society, the Greek state, the Greek economy, social actors, economic actors respond to it. Any deal is only as good as what you make of it. So let’s hope that the Greek people will be able to make the best of this deal, to make the best of the reforms and the ability to reform and will mitigate any negative consequences that surely exist within it.” 
http://www.amna.gr/english/articleview.php?id=10954
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrw26VNcnng

Ό,τι το πιο σοβαρό έχω ακούσει εδώ και καιρό από την πλευρά της κυβέρνησης. Κάποιοι φαίνεται να μαθαίνουν γρήγορα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2015)

*Greek bailout set to free up research funds* (_Nature_)

Βάσω Κιντή: *Πολιτών εγκώμιον* (_Protagon_)


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2015)

Ευχαριστούμε, Βάσω. :)


Από το κυριακάτικο άρθρο του Αλέξη Παπαχελά, που δεν έχει ανέβει ακόμα στο kathimerini.gr:

Τώρα, λοιπόν, καλώς ή κακώς, το μέλλον του τόπου εξαρτάται από το κατά πόσον η βίαιη ωρίμανση του κ. Τσίπρα θα αποδειχθεί πολιτικά βιώσιμη και αρκετή για να μην οδηγηθεί η χώρα στα βράχια. Επικοινωνιακά παραμένει ο κυρίαρχος του παιχνιδιού. Θα μπορέσει, όμως, να σταθεί όρθιος όταν θα βάλλεται από το δυναμικό αντιμνημονιακό μπλοκ των πρώην συντρόφων του, του λόμπι της δραχμής και των συνεταίρων του; Αν κάνει το λάθος να στηριχθεί στη βουρκώδη διαπλοκή, θα είναι δηλητηριώδες. Το έκαναν άλλοι στο παρελθόν και το πλήρωσαν. Οι παράταιρες, περιστασιακές αγκαλιές σπανίως αποδίδουν. Πρέπει να βρει τη γενναιότητα να πείσει για όσα θα κληθεί να κάνει. Αν συνεχίσει να πατάει σε δύο βάρκες, αν παίρνει αποφάσεις λέγοντας «συγγνώμη δεν το ήθελα, με ανάγκασαν», θα έχει κακό τέλος. Ο κίνδυνος είναι πως οι πολίτες που πίστεψαν σε εκείνον δεν θα κάνουν για πολύ υπομονή, ιδιαίτερα όταν αρχίσουν να έρχονται τα ειδοποιητήρια για τους φόρους που θα κληθούν να πληρώσουν. Με δεδομένη την αφασία που παρατηρείται στον αστικό πολιτικό χώρο, τα πράγματα θα γίνουν επικίνδυνα. Ο πολίτης που δεν βλέπει φως, που πιστεύει πια ότι «όλοι ίδιοι είναι, ψέματα μας λένε» και που δεν διακρίνει κάποιον ηγέτη με σχέδιο και όραμα πουθενά στον ορίζοντα θα πάει στα άκρα. Αυτός είναι ο μεγάλος κίνδυνος αυτή την ώρα. Είτε, λοιπόν, ο κ. Τσίπρας θα δαμάσει το κτήνος που ακρίτως καβάλησε είτε το κτήνος θα πάρει όλους σβάρνα, με πρώτο τον ίδιο, και με απρόβλεπτα αποτελέσματα. 

Και το τελείωμα από άρθρο του Γ. Παντελάκη στο protagon.gr:

Βέβαια, στην πολιτική υπάρχουν πολλά απρόβλεπτα γεγονότα που μπορούν να μεσολαβήσουν. Και ένα από αυτά θα ήταν, για παράδειγμα, η αντιπολίτευση ν' απέχει από την ψηφοφορία για την πρόταση εμπιστοσύνης, για την έγκριση της οποίας απαιτείται σχετική πλειοψηφία (των παρόντων δηλαδή), η οποία δεν μπορεί να είναι μικρότερη από 120 ψήφους. Και αυτές, αν αθροιστούν και οι ψήφοι των ΑΝΕΛ, υπάρχουν. Kαι σ' ένα τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο, η εσωκομματική αντιπολίτευση θα καταψηφίσει την κυβέρνηση, η οποία ωστόσο δεν θα πέσει. Και μόνη της επιλογή για πρόωρες κάλπες θα είναι η παραίτηση...
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.politiki&id=42516

Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι πιθανό ή εφικτό να έχουμε εκλογές. Πιστεύω ότι μας έχουν ήδη ψιθυρίσει ότι ρευστό και εκλογές δεν πάνε μαζί. Επίσης, το πακέτο δεν βγαίνει από μια παράταξη, με όλους τους άλλους απέναντι να τάζουν και να κράζουν. Η ανάκαμψη απαιτεί σταθερότητα και σοβαρότητα, και οι θυσίες να πιάσουν τόπο, όχι να σπαταλιούνται σε εκρήξεις λαϊκισμού. Δεν είναι ώρα να ξηλώσουμε (βλέπε παιδεία) αν δεν ξέρουμε να χτίσουμε. Οι εκλογές αυτή τη στιγμή θα ήταν πολυέξοδες, θα ήταν μια νέα εκκρεμότητα, θα έδινε την ευκαιρία για νέα ψέματα, υποσχέσεις, αντιπαραγωγικές αντιπαλότητες — και είναι βέβαιο ότι δεν θα έδιναν αυτοδύναμη κυβέρνηση (όχι ότι είναι λύση τώρα η αυτοδύναμη κυβέρνηση). Ας τακτοποιηθεί το ζήτημα με τους δραχμιστές, με έντιμη διάρρηξη των σχέσεων, και ας πάρουν αυτοί τώρα τη θέση τους στο βήμα του παραλογισμού. Οι υπόλοιποι, ας φροντίσουν να λύσουν τα προβλήματα της χώρας με λογική, συναίνεση και νοικοκυροσύνη. Αρκετά πια πληρώσαμε τους φαντασιόπληκτους τυχοδιώκτες!


----------



## rogne (Aug 16, 2015)

Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω ότι όσο θα συνεχίζεται το τροπάριο "όχι εκλογές/δημοψήφισμα κλπ., γιατί θα καταστραφεί η χώρα", τόσο αυτός που θα αναλαμβάνει το φαινομενικό ρίσκο για εκλογές/δημοψήφισμα κλπ., σε ένα πλαίσιο "μόνος εναντίον όλων" (πλέον εναντίον και των τέως δικών του), θα κερδίζει μαρς, και ακόμα περισσότερο αν το τροπάριο συνεχίσει να ψάλλεται εν χορώ από τους δανειστές (κάτι που πάντως δεν βλέπω να συμβαίνει σε τέτοιο βαθμό τώρα). Αντίθετα απ' τον nickel, με τα σημερινά δεδομένα, δεν βλέπω πώς δεν θα βγει αυτοδυναμία σε εκλογές το φθινόπωρο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2015)

rogne said:


> Αντίθετα απ' τον nickel, με τα σημερινά δεδομένα, δεν βλέπω πώς δεν θα βγει αυτοδυναμία σε εκλογές το φθινόπωρο.



Χε χε. Δεν είμαι έτοιμος να βάλω στοιχήματα ακόμα. Κάτσε να δούμε (α) αν θα είναι δυνατό να γίνουν εκλογές (μπορεί να έχουν αναλάβει σχετικές δεσμεύσεις), (β) αν γίνουν εκλογές, τι θα στηθεί απέναντι στον Σύριζα, (γ) ποιο θα είναι το προεκλογικό αφήγημα, ιδίως του Σύριζα, και (δ) πότε θα γίνουν οι εκλογές και πόσα ατομικά ραβασάκια θα έχουμε ανοίξει ως τότε με μάτια γουρλωμένα. Έτσι:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2015)

Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω ότι θα γίνουν (εδώ κοντά και γρήγορα) εκλογές (το δικό μου σενάριο προβλέπει οικουμενική «ευρωπαϊκής συμμαχίας» ή «δημοκρατικής ανάταξης» ή κάτι βροντωδώς ανάλογο με διάρκεια τουλάχιστον διετίας και πιθανόν τριετίας για την υλοποίηση του μνημονίου μέχρι τη λήξη του, συνταγματική και εκλογική και διοικητική και ασφαλιστική αναθεώρηση κ.ά. τέτοια) αλλά θα είχε ενδιαφέρον μια αυτοδύναμη κυβέρνηση του Ευρωσύριζα που θα πάρει ~39% και θα εφαρμόζει το τρίτο μνημόνιο με μοναδική ουσιαστική αντιπολίτευση τους πλατφορμίστας, τους ζωίστας και τους χρυσαβγίστας και τα κόμματα του ευρωναί να παρακινούν προς ακόμη μεγαλύτερες/καλύτερες/ταχύτερες κλπ μεταρρυθμίσεις...


----------



## rogne (Aug 16, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...μια αυτοδύναμη κυβέρνηση του Ευρωσύριζα που θα πάρει ~39% και θα εφαρμόζει το τρίτο μνημόνιο με μοναδική ουσιαστική αντιπολίτευση τους πλατφορμίστας, τους ζωίστας και τους χρυσαβγίστας και τα κόμματα του ευρωναί να παρακινούν προς ακόμη μεγαλύτερες/καλύτερες/ταχύτερες κλπ μεταρρυθμίσεις...



Ακριβής περιγραφή του σεναρίου μου, με εξαίρεση "τα κόμματα του ευρωναί [που θα] παρακινούν προς ακόμη μεγαλύτερες/καλύτερες/ταχύτερες κλπ μεταρρυθμίσεις": τίποτα τέτοιο δεν βλέπω να κάνουν, πολύ πιθανότερο βρίσκω να κάνουν αντιπολίτευση σε όλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2015)

rogne said:


> Ακριβής περιγραφή του σεναρίου μου, με εξαίρεση "τα κόμματα του ευρωναί [που θα] παρακινούν προς ακόμη μεγαλύτερες/καλύτερες/ταχύτερες κλπ μεταρρυθμίσεις": τίποτα τέτοιο δεν βλέπω να κάνουν, πολύ πιθανότερο βρίσκω να κάνουν αντιπολίτευση σε όλα.


Ε, αυτό περιγράφω, αντιπολίτευση από τα δεξιά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2015)

Διάβασα με ενδιαφέρον τις συνεντεύξεις πέντε Δυτικοευρωπαίων που με δική τους επιλογή έχουν εγκατασταθεί μόνιμα στην Ελλάδα (στην Αθήνα, οι περισσότεροι). Με συγκροτημένο λόγο καταθέτουν τη δική τους ματιά στα χρόνια της κρίσης.

http://www.huffingtonpost.gr/2015/08/16/test_288_n_7965892.html

Στα γλωσσικά, να καταθέσω το _χυμαδιό_. Αλλά τι θα γίνει με αυτό το κακό, να ξέρουν τόσα και τόσα οι δημοσιογράφοι μας και να μην μπορούν να βάλουν σωστό τόνο στα _πού_ και _πώς_; Ή υποδιαστολή στο _ό,τι_; Για να μην πω για τη γενικευόμενη συνήθεια να γράφουν «τα 70's» κ.τ.ό. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να προσθέσουμε στα λεξικά τις λέξεις: _τουέντις, θέρτις, φόρτις, φίφτις, σίξτις, σέβεντις, έιτις, νάιντις_.


----------



## Costas (Aug 19, 2015)

Μου αρέσουν τα "εξήνταζ" κλπ. του Σαραντάκου, και βρίσκω πολύ πιο πρακτικά τα 70's από τα τουέντις κλπ., που μπορεί να είναι και τελείως ακαταλαβίστικα για κάποιον μη αγγλόφωνο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2015)

Άμα βρω πού έχουμε κάνει τη σχετική συζήτηση στα γλωσσικά, θα κοτσάρω και θα σχολιάσω αυτά:

http://www.slang.gr/lemma/15475-z-s


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 19, 2015)

Από το λήμμα στο σλανγκρ για το χυμαδιό:

2. χυμαδιό
Η μονάδα χωρίς δυσκολίες, με λίγες αγγαρείες και καλούς αξιωματικούς.

ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ

- Πέρασα πολύ καλά στον στρατό! Υπηρέτησα σε μια μονάδα στη Ρόδο εντελώς χειμαδιό! Κάθε μέρα εξοδούχος!

Οπότε, μήπως πρόκειται απλώς για παρανόηση ή ανορθογράφηση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 19, 2015)

nickel said:


> Άμα βρω πού έχουμε κάνει τη σχετική συζήτηση στα γλωσσικά, θα κοτσάρω και θα σχολιάσω αυτά:
> 
> http://www.slang.gr/lemma/15475-z-s



Πάρε: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?13018


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2015)

Έψαχνα για «60's» και δεν υπάρχει έτσι εκεί. Μόνο «70's». 

Χυμαδιό είναι οτιδήποτε είναι χύμα. Οπότε νοηματικά είναι σωστό το παράδειγμα («Υπηρέτησα σε μια μονάδα στη Ρόδο εντελώς χειμαδιό! Κάθε μέρα εξοδούχος!»), απλώς... ανορθόγραφο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2015)

Λείπουν πολλά βήματα στη συζήτηση για τις εκλογές, αλλά βρήκα αυτό εδώ μπροστά μου και δεν μπορώ να μην αντιδράσω παρορμητικά:


*Παπαδημούλης: Αν δεν πάρει αυτοδυναμία ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, θα απευθυνθεί στον Λαφαζάνη*

Προέχει να αποκατασταθεί- με παρεμβολή του λαϊκού παράγοντα -η πολιτική σταθερότητα δήλωσε σήμερα στο Μέγκα ο Δημήτρης Παπαδημούλης, αντιπρόεδρος του Ευρωκοινοβουλίου.

Εκτίμησε ότι οι εκλογές θα δώσουν σταθερή λύση. Ο Τσίπρας θα πάρει πάνω από 36% και είναι εφικτή και η αυτοδυναμία του Συριζα. *Αν δεν πάρει, θα απευθυνθεί για στήριξη και στο κόμμα του Λαφαζάνη*, τόνισε ο κ. Παπαδημούλης.

Επεσήμανε πως κάποιοι βουλευτές του κόμματος έχουν κάνει την επιλογή τους να περάσουν από το ρόλο της συμπολίτευσης στο ρόλο της αντιπολίτευσης, να δημιουργήσουν αντίπαλο κόμμα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ με στροφή στην δραχμή και αυτό καθιστά αναγκαστικές τις πρωτοβουλίες από τον πρωθυπουργό.
http://www.skai.gr/news/politics/ar...amia-o-suriza-tha-apeuthunthei-ston-lafazani/​

Μία βλακεία, το ότι θα γίνουν εκλογές. Δεύτερη βλακεία, να ψηφιστεί αυτοδύναμος ο Σύριζα. Τρίτη βλακεία, να μας απειλεί ότι, αν δεν έχει αυτοδυναμία ο Σύριζα, θα συνεργαστεί με τον Λαφαζάνη (σε ποια πλατφόρμα ακριβώς;). Ρε, πού μπλέξαμε!


----------



## SBE (Aug 20, 2015)

Συγγνώμη, έχω μάλλον χάσει επεισόδια λόγω διακοπών. Αποχώρησε ο Λαφαζάνης απο το Σύριζα και έφτιαξε δικό του κόμμα;


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2015)

Τα σχόλια για το μέλλον υπερσκελίζουν κι αυτή την επικαιρότητα. Δηλαδή, γίνεται μια σύντμηση του χρόνου και των διαδικασιών στο μυαλό μας, διαδικασιών που προφανώς περιλαμβάνουν τη δημιουργία ενός τουλάχιστον νέου κόμματος της δραχμής ή του Όχι, και θα ακούσουμε έναν σκασμό υποσχέσεις πάλι από τα μπαλκόνια (οικονομία, κάνε υπομονή) για να γίνουν εκλογές και να πάρει ο Σύριζα σχετική πλειοψηφία που θα του επιτρέπει να κυβερνά πάλι μαζί με τον Λαφαζάνη, αλλά σε χωριστό κόμμα. Δηλαδή, στο τέλος το κέρδος μπορεί να είναι ότι θα χάσουμε τη Ζωή από την προεδρία της Βουλής.

Προφανώς, ο κ. Παπαδημούλης προβλέπει ότι ο Σύριζα θα κατέβει με προεκλογικό πρόγραμμα την κατάργηση του μνημονίου, γιατί με ποιο άλλο πρόγραμμα θα μπορεί να συνεργαστεί με τον Λαφαζάνη;

Στην προσπάθειά μου να διακωμωδήσω μια τραγική κατάσταση μπορεί να κάνω λάθη, φυσικά...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 20, 2015)

SBE said:


> Συγγνώμη, έχω μάλλον χάσει επεισόδια λόγω διακοπών. Αποχώρησε ο Λαφαζάνης απο το Σύριζα και έφτιαξε δικό του κόμμα;


Όχι, λένε ότι το είπε ο Παπαδημούλης αυτό, ότι αν δεν έχει αυτοδυναμία ο Τσίπρας, θα συνεργαστεί με τον Λαφαζάνη. Μόνο που μπορεί και να μην το είπε. https://goo.gl/nyAJzU


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 20, 2015)

Ναι, ίσως ήταν (άλλη) μια υπερενθουσιώδης ερμηνεία του Σκάι (ο πιο πάνω σύνδεσμος στο #1593 δεν λειτουργεί πλέον, αλλά ομολογώ ότι το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο πρόλαβα να το διαβάσω προτού κατέβει)...

(Για τον Σύριζα δουλεύει ο Σκάι τελικά, αλλά δεν το καταλαβαίνουν καν --ούτε οι μεν, ούτε οι δε...)


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2015)

Έτσι φαίνεται, δεν επιβεβαιώνεται καν από την πηγή:

http://www.megatv.com/megagegonota/article.asp?catid=27371&subid=2&pubid=35041857


Τελικά, δεν πρέπει να αντιδρά κανείς και σε τίποτα παρορμητικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 20, 2015)

*ESM publishes Factsheet with key information on Greece ESM/EFSF programmes:*

https://twitter.com/ESM_Press/status/634064156690415616?s=04


----------



## Costas (Aug 20, 2015)

Εγώ ακούγοντας τον Παπαδημούλη σήμερα μου ήρθε φλασιά τότε που έλεγε και ξανάλεγε πως "η κυβέρνηση δεν έχει συστηματική μεταναστευτική πολιτική και απλώς παίρνει αντ χοκ μέτρα", και σκέφτηκα το καράβι που ξεκίνησε για Θεσ/κη και κατέληξε Πειραιά, και μου 'ρθε να του ρίξω μια καρπαζιά να 'ναι όλη δική του...


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2015)

Θα πρότεινα να αποφεύγουμε κάθε αναφορά σε βία και χειροδικίες, ακόμα και με τη μεταφορική τους σημασία. Δεν θα είναι δύσκολο να παρεκτραπούν τα πολιτικά νήματα αν αρχίσει ο καθένας να βγάζει τον δικό του θυμό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 20, 2015)

nickel said:


> Έτσι φαίνεται, δεν επιβεβαιώνεται καν από την πηγή:
> 
> http://www.megatv.com/megagegonota/article.asp?catid=27371&subid=2&pubid=35041857
> 
> ...




Πάντως, το δημοσίευμα του Σκάι ήταν αυτό (εδώ η βερσιόν για κινητό): http://www.skai.gr/mobile/article?aid=289856


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2015)

Εντάξει, είπα και πιο πάνω ότι «λείπουν πολλά βήματα στη συζήτηση για τις εκλογές», που άλλωστε δεν έχουν ακόμα καλά-καλά ανακοινωθεί επίσημα, αλλά αυτή τη φορά θα πρέπει να πει ο Σύριζα με ποιους θα συνεργαστεί μετεκλογικά σε περίπτωση μη αυτοδυναμίας. Όλοι θα πρέπει να το πουν αυτό, και *με ποιες προγραμματικές συγκλίσεις*. Εκτός αν το γενικό πλάνο είναι «Ψηφίστε μας και θα δούμε όλοι μαζί πόσο θα εκπλήξουμε τον εαυτό μας και τους άλλους!» (Προς το παρόν, εκεί βρισκόμαστε.)


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2015)

Τέλος η «Πρώτη Φορά Αριστερά» (ή «Αριστεροδεξιά» αν προτιμάτε). Πάμε, λέει, για το «Δεύτερη Φορά Αριστερά» (και φωτιά στα μπατζάκια μας).


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2015)

Όταν βαριέσαι να γράψεις, βάζεις Αρκά:


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2015)

Γελοιογραφίες προς το παρόν.


…ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΠΑΣΟΚΟΙ ΔΟΥΛΕΜΠΟΡΟΙ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΨΗΦΟΦΟΡΟΥΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΥΡΙΖΑ
Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΟΙΒΑΖΕΙ ΣΕ ΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΥΠΟΔΟΜΗ.
ΤΟ ΔΡΑΜΑ ΚΟΡΥΦΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΞΕΣΠΑ Ο ΕΜΦΥΛΙΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΑ.
ΑΠΕΛΠΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ ΟΙ ΠΡΟΣΦΥΓΕΣ ΖΗΤΟΥΝ ΑΣΥΛΟ
ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΑ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΩΦΕΥΟΥΝ.
ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΜΕ ΕΚΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΡΑΚΗ ΠΟΥ «ΛΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΛΙΕΣ»
ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΩΝΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΙΡΟ...
ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΘΕΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΥΠΑΤΗΣ ΑΡΜΟΣΤΕΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΟΑΕΔ






Του Δημήτρη Χαντζόπουλου 23/8/2015
http://www.kathimerini.gr/828201/sketch/epikairothta/politikh/skitso-toy-dhmhtrh-xantzopoyloy-230815​


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2015)

Εκτός από γελοιογραφίες έχουμε και κωμικά βιντεάκια εισαγωγής. Τζον Όλιβερ, με πολλή αγάπη και κατανόηση:







http://news247.gr/eidiseis/psixagog...intaXasete_article&utm_campaign=24MediaWidget


----------



## SBE (Aug 25, 2015)

Για το τηλέφωνο και την τεχνολογία υπάρχει το αντίστοιχο των γονιών τους που φώναζαν κατά της αμερικανικής κουλτούρας που έχει εισβάλει σε κάθε πτυχή της ζωής μας, φορώντας τζιν. Δηλαδή δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι. 

Αυτό που βρίσκω εγώ απογοητευτικό είναι πιο πολύ το ότι μιλάμε για γενιά που γεννήθηκε πολύ μετά το '92, που δεν έχει καμιά ανάμνηση από την εποχή πριν το ευρώ και που θεωρητικά μεγάλωσε με παιδεία που προωθεί την ευρωπαϊκή ιδέα και με μεγάλες δυνατότητες να δει πώς είναι ο κόσμος εκτός Ελλάδας. Ομοίως, μια γενιά που μεγάλωσε με μετανάστες ενταγμένους στην Ελληνική κοινωνία, που δεν γνώρισε δηλαδή την εμπειρία της μετάβασης από την Ελλάδα χωρίς αλλοδαπούς, στην Ελλάδα με αλλοδαπούς στο χάλι τους το μαύρο κλπ. Τί τους προσελκύει στη ΧΑ;

Άλλοι ψηφοφόροι από την ίδια παρέα:

Μας είπε ζευγάρι φίλων εστιατόρων ότι τον Ιανουάριο ψήφισαν Σύριζα γιατί είχαν ΕΝΦΙΑ 5000 και ήθελαν να τον αποφύγουν (να πω ότι εγώ είχα ΕΝΦΙΑ 350 ευρώ, οι υπόλοιποι στην παρέα 400-500, που σημαίνει ότι αυτοί έχουν μεγάλη ακίνητη περιουσία, τουλάχιστον σε σχέση με μένα). Τώρα, θεωρώ αφέλεια το να πιστεύει κανείς ότι εν μέσω οικονομικής δυσκολίας της χώρας θα μειωθούν οι φόροι, αλλά αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που μας έδωσαν. Τελικά τον ΕΝΦΙΑ δεν τον γλύτωσαν, όπως κατάλαβα, αλλά απόκτησαν άλλο πρόβλημα: έχουν κυριλέ εστιατόριο το οποίο έχει χτυπηθεί σκληρά από την οικονομική κρίση. Η θερινή τους εκδοχή του μαγαζιού ξεκίνησε πολύ καλά, είπαν ότι για μια-δυο βδομάδες έβγαλαν αρκετά καλά χρήματα (είπαν πόσα και όντως είναι πάρα πάρα πολύ καλά αν τα έχεις σταθερά κάθε βδομάδα) και πλήρωσαν κάποιες υποχρεώσεις τους και ξαφνικά, την εβδομάδα που έκλεισαν οι τράπεζες δεν είχαν κανέναν πελάτη- ναι, αυτό ακριβώς, όλη την πρώτη εβδομάδα μηδέν πελάτες, γιατί δεν πάει ο άλλος να καθίσει μια ώρα στην ουρά να βγάλει 60 ευρώ και να πάει να τα φάει στο εστιατόριο. Και συνεχίζουν να έχουν πολύ λίγη πελατεία σε σχέση με τον Ιούνιο, λίγο ανέβηκε όταν επέτρεψαν να παίρνουμε όλο το βδομαδιάτικο μαζεμένο. Οπότε δήλωναν ότι τώρα είναι προβληματισμένοι για το τί θα ψηφίσουν (καλά, έτσι λένε αλλά πάλι Σύριζα θα ψηφίσουν, λέω εγώ). 
Άλλη εκπαιδευτικός της παρέας, η οποία είναι πολύ ανακατεμένη σε θέματα μετεκπαίδευσης εκπαιδευτικών και σε Εράσμους και μόνο φέτος πήγε τρεις εκδρομές στας Ευρώπας για αυτά τα ζητήματα (μία με το σχολείο να συναντήσουν το σχολείο που συνεργάζονταν, δύο σε συνάντηση Ερασμο-συμμετεχόντων σαν εκπρόσωπος) και αν κρίνω από το φέισμπουκ της, πέρασαν ζωή και κότα στας Ευρώπας, είπε ότι είναι κατά της ΕΕ. 
Άλλες ιστορίες που άκουσα: συμμαθήτρια που κλαίγεται για την ανεργία της (η πολυεθνική στην οποία εργαζόταν σαν μηχανικός αποχώρησε από την Ελληνική αγορά), παίρνει ως ανύπαντρη θυγάτηρ τη σύνταξη του στρατηγού πατέρα της εδώ και πολλά χρόνια (ήταν μεγάλοι οι γονείς της και πέθαναν νωρίς), η οποία σύνταξη τώρα έχει μειωθεί στα 1500 ευρώ (μισή δηλαδή). Η ίδια δηλώνει οπαδός της δραχμής. 

Αλλά αυτό που με προβλημάτισε περισσότερο δεν ήταν το τι ψήφισε ο καθένας. Άλλες ιστορίες της κρίσης με ξάφνιασαν. Γιατί πίστευα ότι οι γνωστοί μου, όντας συμμαθητές στο ίδιο (ζόρικο) σχολείο, παιδιά μορφωμένων ανθρώπων οι περισσότεροι, είχαν κάποια άνεση και κάποιες γνώσεις στα οικονομικά της κάθε μέρας. Και ακούς ιστορίες όπως π.χ. μας έλεγε μία ότι την πήρε τηλέφωνο άλλη κι έκλαιγε γιατί με τα 60 ευρώ τη μέρα δεν μπορούσε να πληρώσει τη ΔΕΗ, και χρειάστηκε να την πάρει από το χεράκι, να την πάει στο ΑΤΜ και να της δείξει πώς πληρώνουμε λογαριασμό από τις καταθέσεις μας, χωρίς να επηρεαστεί το όριο ανάληψης. Μιλάμε για γυναίκα νέα, μητέρα εφήβων, που χειρίζεται μια χαρά το φέισμπουκ για να μας δείχνει φωτογραφίες από την χιονοδρομική εκδρομή της, όχι για καμιά γιαγιά που δεν έχει χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ τεχνολογία.

Έμαθα επίσης ότι ο πρώην συμμαθητής που μας φλομώνει στο Φέισμπουκ με φωτό από εξωτικούς προορισμούς, extreme σπορ, ορειβασίες, σκι θαλάσσιο και ορεινό κλπ α. γνωστός συνδικαλιστής γι'αυτό έχει χρόνο για εκδρομές β. οι φωτό είναι μούφα, κοινώς πηγαίνει σε όλα αυτά τα μέρη, αλλά δεν κάνει σπορ, απλώς φωτογραφίζεται να φαίνεται ότι κάνει σπορ. Να γελάσω ή να κλάψω;

Κατάληξα σ'αυτό που υποπτευόμουν, οι πιο βολεμένοι είναι αυτοί που νομίζουν ότι είναι οι πιο αδικημένοι. Και κάποιοι αιτιολογούν τις εκλογικές τους αποφάσεις με τρόπο που δείχνει πόσο ρηχά αντιμετωπίζουν τα κοινά. 

ΥΓ Ίσως το παρόν μήνυμα δεν είναι στο καταλληλότερο νήμα. Αν είναι, ας μετακινηθεί.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 25, 2015)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Ίσως το παρόν μήνυμα δεν είναι στο καταλληλότερο νήμα. Αν είναι, ας μετακινηθεί.


Όχι, στο σωστό νήμα είναι, "Ελλάδα 2015". Αν και το ακόμα πιο σωστό νήμα θα ήταν "Ελλάδα, τα διαχρονικά χάλια σου".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2015)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Ίσως το παρόν μήνυμα δεν είναι στο καταλληλότερο νήμα. Αν είναι, ας μετακινηθεί.



Πόσο λείπει κλεισμένη στο μαύρο καρεδάκι της η ψυχή που θα σχετικοποιούσε τις προσωπικές εμπειρίες της SΒΕ...


----------



## SBE (Aug 25, 2015)

Άντε να πω και μια τελευταία: άλλη συμμαθήτρια που τώρα έχει φροντιστήριο (κόρη πανεπιστημιακού), πήρε τηλέφωνο την κουμπάρα της και παραπονιόταν ότι από την ημέρα που άκουσαν για το ΦΠΑ στα φροντιστήρια τα παιδάκια της (μέχρι 10 ετών) έχουν μαραζώσει κι όλο κλαίνε, κακέ Αλέξη, τί μας έκανες. Μάλιστα δεν ήρθε στη συνάντηση γιατί τα έχει βάψει μαύρα. Και της είπε η κουμπάρα σταμάτα να κλαις εσύ, για να σταματήσουν και τα παιδιά που σε βλέπουν και στενοχωριούνται. 

Τώρα περνάω σε άλλο θέμα αλλά πρόσφατα είχα μια συζήτηση σε ένα φόρουμ Ελλήνων του Λονδίνου για μια οικογένεια επταμελή με ένα παιδί άρρωστο, η οποία βρίσκεται στο Λονδίνο για θεραπεία του παιδιού. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι λόγω κακού προγραμματισμού, ξερολίασης, καχυποψίας προς το "σύστημα", ψευτομαγκιάς, ελληναράδικης νοοτροπίας (θα βάλω μια φωνή και θα τρομάξουν όλοι) κ.ο.κ έχουν κάνει κάκιστους χειρισμούς και τώρα κινδυνεύουν να βρεθούν στο δρόμο στο ΗΒ καταχρεωμένοι. Τυπικοί Έλληναράδες. Λυπάμαι το άρρωστο παιδάκι, αλλά οι υπόλοιποι είναι για την κωμωδία "Έλλην είς Λονδίνιον", του βωβού κινηματογράφου για να μην ακούμε τις φωνές του πατέρα (που λέει βρίζει τους γιατρούς, τις νοσοκόμες κι όποιον δει μπροστά του αν δεν του κάνουν τα χατίρια και δεν γίνουν οι θεραπείες που έχει αποφασίσει αυτός ότι χρειάζεται το παιδί του). 

Τελικά σε κάθε στροφή στα ίδια πέφτεις πάνω.


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2015)

Βασικά εγώ θέλω κάποια στιγμή να μάθω περισσότερα για τον Τζέρεμι Κόρμπιν, αλλά σε άλλο νήμα...


----------



## SBE (Aug 25, 2015)

Από μένα δεν πρόκειται να μάθεις, ξέρω ό,τι λέει ο τύπος: σοσιαλιστής παλιάς κοπής που αν βγει αρχηγός των Εργατικών δεν θα δουν κυβέρνηση ούτε στον επόμενο αιώνα, γιατί ο κόσμος στο ΗΒ δεν ενδιαφέρεται για κοινωνική ισότητα, εργατικά δικαιώματα, πρόνοια, κρατικοποιήσεις κλπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2015)

*BMJ Open*

*The impact of economic austerity and prosperity events on suicide in Greece: a 30-year interrupted time-series analysis*

Published 2 February 2015

*Abstract*
*Objectives* To complete a 30-year interrupted time-series analysis of the impact of austerity-related and prosperity-related events on the occurrence of suicide across Greece.

*Setting* Greece from 1 January 1983 to 31 December 2012.

*Participants* A total of 11 505 suicides, 9079 by men and 2426 by women, occurring in Greece over the study period.

*Primary and secondary outcomes* National data from the Hellenic Statistical Authority assembled as 360 monthly counts of: all suicides, male suicides, female suicides and all suicides plus potentially misclassified suicides.

Results In 30 years, the highest months of suicide in Greece occurred in 2012. The passage of new austerity measures in June 2011 marked the beginning of significant, abrupt and sustained increases in total suicides (+35.7%, p<0.001) and male suicides (+18.5%, p<0.01). Sensitivity analyses that figured in undercounting of suicides also found a significant, abrupt and sustained increase in June 2011 (+20.5%, p<0.001). Suicides by men in Greece also underwent a significant, abrupt and sustained increase in October 2008 when the Greek recession began (+13.1%, p<0.01), and an abrupt but temporary increase in April 2012 following a public suicide committed in response to austerity conditions (+29.7%, p<0.05). Suicides by women in Greece also underwent an abrupt and sustained increase in May 2011 following austerity-related events (+35.8%, p<0.05). One prosperity-related event, the January 2002 launch of the Euro in Greece, marked an abrupt but temporary decrease in male suicides (−27.1%, p<0.05).

*Conclusions* This is the first multidecade, national analysis of suicide in Greece using monthly data. Select austerity-related events in Greece corresponded to statistically significant increases for suicides overall, as well as for suicides among men and women. The consideration of future austerity measures should give greater weight to the unintended mental health consequences that may follow and the public messaging of these policies and related events.

Ακολουθεί εκτενής παρουσίαση και γραφήματα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 28, 2015)

Επειδή τα γραφήματα νομίζω είναι το πιο εύληπτο εργαλείο, τα παραθέτω εδώ. 
Βλέπω το τέταρτο γράφημα που περιλαμβάνει τις δηλωμένες αυτοκτονίες μαζί με αυτές που είναι πιθανές αυτοκτονίες έστω κι αν δεν δηλώθηκαν έτσι. Βλέπω ότι το 1984 για παράδειγμα ήταν γύρω στις 70 μηνιαίως, ενώ στα χρόνια της οικονομικής κρίσης και του καταραμένου μνημονίου άγγιξαν τις 80 μηνιαίως. Αλλά 80 μηνιαίως ήταν και το 2005, την εποχή που οι αγελάδες ήταν παχιές. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, έχουμε περίπου 1000 αυτοκτονίες τον χρόνο, χωρίς να φαίνεται αυξητική τάση. Δεν υπάρχουν χιλιάδες αυτοκτονίες; Μήπως έχουμε μόνο μερικές δεκάδες παραπάνω από τον μέσο όρο, απλώς οι αυτοκτονίες για οικονομικούς λόγους είναι αγαπημένο θέμα των ΜΜΕ;
Αλλά ακόμα και στο πρώτο γράφημα όπου είναι οι επίσημες αυτοκτονίες, ο αριθμός της τετραετίας 2010-2013 φαίνεται αυξημένος σε σχέση με το αμέσως προηγούμενο διάστημα, αλλά όχι πρωτοφανής.
Το θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι οι αυτοκτονίες αυξήθηκαν, αλλά όχι κατά χιλιάδες, ούτε καν κατά εκατοντάδες, σε σχέση με παλιότερες χρονικές περιόδους.


----------



## rogne (Aug 28, 2015)

Υπάρχουν βέβαια και τα ποιοτικά στοιχεία, εκτός από τα ποσοτικά. Θέλω να πω, ακόμα κι αν ο συνολικός αριθμός των αυτοκτονιών παραμένει σταθερός, δεν είναι αδιάφορο αν η πλειονότητά τους αποδίδονται τώρα σε οικονομικά αίτια, γιατί αυτά τα τελευταία αφορούν κατεξοχήν το πεδίο της δημόσιας πολιτικής και με αυτή την έννοια είναι κατεξοχήν καταλογίσιμα. Οι κυνικοί ίσως αντιτάξουν ότι και οικονομικά αίτια να μην υπήρχαν, θα υπερίσχυαν τα υπαρξιακά, ερωτικά κλπ. και στο σύνολο θα είχαμε το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα, αλλά εύκολα καταλαβαίνει κανείς ότι δεν υπάρχει επίσημος φορέας που θα τολμούσε να πει κάτι τέτοιο. Εγώ καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα ότι το θέμα είναι πράγματι μεγάλο, όχι όμως από ποσοτικής άποψης, όπως φωνάζουν τόσοι και τόσοι τα τελευταία χρόνια, αλλά από ποιοτικής. Στα δικά μου τα μάτια, έχει κάτι το πολύ ζοφερό να αντικαθιστώνται τα "κλασικά" (ας πούμε) αίτια μιας τόσο ριζικής πράξης όπως η αυτοκτονία από πράγματα τόσο πεζά όσο μια απόλυση, μερικά ευρώ χρέη και τέτοια. Πιθανό να πρόκειται κι εδώ γι' αυτό που έχουν θεωρητικοποιήσει άλλοι ως "βιοπολιτική" ή "βιοεξουσία", όπως και να 'χει ωστόσο είναι σημαντικό ζήτημα και σίγουρα όχι επιδεκτικό πολιτικάντικης εκμετάλλευσης.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 28, 2015)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2015)

Προσωπικά, θα μπορούσα να συμφωνήσω αν διαπιστώναμε με ποιον τρόπο μια αυτοκτονία «λόγω ερωτικής απογοήτευσης» π.χ. μετατρέπεται σε «λόγω της οικονομικής κατάστασης». Καταλαβαίνω ότι μπορεί κάποιος λόγω της επιβαρυμένης οικονομικής κατάστασής του να περιπέσει πιο εύκολα π.χ. σε κατάθλιψη, οπότε αν αυξάνονται οι πάσχοντες από κατάθλιψη θα αυξάνεται αναλογικά και ο αριθμός όσων πασχόντων αυτοκτονούν, αλλά η σχέση δεν είναι ούτε μονοσήμαντη, ούτε νομοτελειακή.

Και επιτρέψτε μου και μια απορία από την αντίθετη οπτική: πότε είναι χειρότερο να αποτυγχάνεις οικονομικά (και να σε πιάνει κατάθλιψη); Όταν είναι η θάλασσα γιαούρτι κι εσύ δεν μπορείς όχι με κουτάλι αλλά ούτε με τη χούφτα σου να σιτιστείς ή όταν η γενική κατάσταση επιδεινώνεται για όλους και ειδικότερα, τον άμεσο περίγυρό σου;


----------



## SBE (Aug 28, 2015)

> Suicides by men in Greece also underwent a significant, abrupt and sustained increase in October 2008 when the Greek recession began



Απορία: μέντιουμ ήταν; Το 2008 όλοι έλεγαν ότι η κρίση που επηρέαζε τις ΗΠΑ κι είχε αρχίσει να επηρεάζει τις μεγάλες ευρωπαϊκές οικονομίες θα μας προσπερνούσε. Και μέχρι το 2010 αυτό ακουγόταν πολύ ακόμα. 

Άλλη απορία: αν δεχτούμε ότι πριν το 2010 ο κόσμος αυτοκτονούσε για λόγους ερωτικής απογοήτευσης π.χ. (ή υγείας ή οτιδήποτε), πώς είμαστε τόσο σίγουροι ότι μετά το 2010 έπαψαν οι αυτοκτονίες ερωτικής απογοήτευσης κι όλες οι αυτοκτονίες είναι για οικονομικούς λόγους; Το μόνο που μπορούμε να πούμε είναι ότι _η αύξηση πιθανόν να οφείλεται σε οικονομικούς λόγους_. Ο κόσμος δεν σταμάτησε να ερωτεύεται και να απογοητεύεται το 2010.

Από τα συμπεράσματα της μελέτης:
The significant shifts that we identified may have been related to the austerity measures themselves or could have been related to different, but unmeasured, events that happened in the same months as our interruptions.


----------



## rogne (Aug 29, 2015)

Το σχόλιό μου παραπάνω βασιζόταν στην υπόθεση ότι οι αυτόχειρες επικαλούνται πλέον συχνότερα (ή πολύ συχνότερα) οικονομικούς λόγους, πράγμα που μόνο διαισθητικά νομίζω ότι ισχύει (δεν έχω στοιχεία για να το τεκμηριώσω), και ότι, τόσο αυτούς όσο και άλλους αυτόχειρες που επικαλούνται διαφορετικούς λόγους για την πράξη τους, τους πιστεύουμε. 

Ενδιαφέρουσα βρίσκω την απορία του Δρ.: _πότε είναι χειρότερο να αποτυγχάνεις οικονομικά (και να σε πιάνει κατάθλιψη); Όταν είναι η θάλασσα γιαούρτι κι εσύ δεν μπορείς όχι με κουτάλι αλλά ούτε με τη χούφτα σου να σιτιστείς ή όταν η γενική κατάσταση επιδεινώνεται για όλους και ειδικότερα, τον άμεσο περίγυρό σου; _ Η πρώτη απάντηση που σκέφτεται κανείς είναι ίσως "στην πρώτη περίπτωση", αλλά με μια δεύτερη ανάγνωση μπορεί να αντιστρέφεται το πράγμα. Ίσως γιατί όταν σκεφτόμαστε την αυτοκτονία, τείνουμε να τη σκεφτόμαστε σαν την πιο ριζικά "ατομικιστική", πράξη, ας πούμε (εννοώ ως πράξη, όχι στις συνέπειές της), οπότε η ατομική οικονομική αποτυχία (σε σχέση με μια γενικότερη συλλογική μη αποτυχία, απαραίτητη για να υπάρχει μέτρο σύγκρισης) προβάλλει ως εύλογο κίνητρο. Αν όμως εγκαταλείψουμε αυτό το σκεπτικό και πάψουμε να σκεφτόμαστε με όρους αποτυχίας/επιτυχίας, η αίσθηση του ριζικού αδιεξόδου που μπορεί να προκαλέσει μια γενικά ζοφερή οικονομική κατάσταση γίνεται ίσως ισχυρότερο κίνητρο. Ίσως δηλαδή υπάρχουν εδώ δύο ποιοτικά διαφορετικές αντιλήψεις περί αυτοκτονίας, και η δική μου ανησυχία είναι μήπως τείνει να επικρατήσει η δεύτερη. 

Ευχάριστη συζήτηση για πρωινό Σαββάτου πριν την πανσέληνο του Αυγούστου...


----------



## Earion (Aug 29, 2015)

Μπορεί να μην συντρέχει ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο. Μπορεί (υπάρχει πιθανότητα, να πω καλύτερα, έστω και ελάχιστη) το ισχυρότερο κίνητρο να μην είναι η ενδογενής αίσθηση της «ντροπής» εξαιτίας της προσωπικής αποτυχίας (η αναμέτρηση με το την αυτοεικόνα), αλλά το εξωτερικό αίσθημα της «αιδούς» απέναντι στη αποδοκιμασία της κοινότητας (η αναμέτρηση με την προβαλλόμενη προς τα έξω εικόνα). Αυτά, το ξέρω, ίσχυαν σε παλαιότερες φάσεις της ελληνικής κοινωνίας και σήμερα εκφυλίζονται. Απλώς απαντώ στο γενικό, θεωρητικό ερώτημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2015)

Απλώς για την ιστορία (αλλά και με το συμπάθιο, επειδή είχα ακούσει ουκ ολίγα για τις «τραβηγμένες αναλύσεις μου» στο προηγούμενο κυβερνητικό επτάμηνο), άλλη μια ομολογία (από τον Καμμένο) περί του σχεδίου δραχμής, όπως αναπαράγεται από τη σημερινή _Καθημερινή_:

Σε σαφή παραδοχή για την ύπαρξη σχεδίου της κυβέρνησης για ενδεχόμενη έξοδο από το ευρώ προέβη χθες ο επικεφαλής των ΑΝΕΛ και κυβερνητικός εταίρος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, Πάνος Καμμένος. «Υπήρχαν σενάρια τα οποία επεξεργαστήκαμε και τα εξαντλήσαμε, αλλά όταν ήρθε η ώρα που θα χρειαζόταν να στείλουμε τα C-130 να πάρουν τις παλέτες με τα χρήματα που θα ήταν ουσιαστικά η εγγύηση για ένα νόμισμα, όλοι έκαναν τους τρελούς», επεσήμανε ο κ. Καμμένος (Alpha), προσθέτοντας: «Απόλυτα ειλικρινά θέλω να πω πως αν υπήρχε δρόμος για τη δραχμή με προοπτική, εγώ δεν θα έλεγα όχι... αν, δηλαδή, υπήρχε περίπτωση η πατρίδα μας να μπει σε μία λογική μιας καινούργιας μέρας, με ένα καινούργιο νόμισμα και να παλέψουμε και μπορούσαμε να τα βγάλουμε πέρα, θα το κάναμε».

Το γιατί δεν συνέβη το περιέγραψε ο ίδιος: «Στην αρχή άφηναν ελπίδες, για να πούμε την αλήθεια. Στην αρχή υπήρχαν αρκετοί που μας έλεγαν, όπως οι Αμερικάνοι με τα πετρέλαια...», ωστόσο, όπως προσέθεσε, «πουθενά δεν υπήρχαν χρήματα... μας πούλησαν και όλοι εκείνοι που έλεγαν ότι θα μας βοηθήσουν. Δεν είχαμε ούτε ρούβλια –για να λέμε τα πράγματα όπως είναι– για να βάλουμε collateral –δηλαδή εγγυήσεις– στη δραχμή, δεν είχαμε ούτε άλλο ξένο νόμισμα». Ο κ. Καμμένος περιέγραψε συζητήσεις στο Υπουργικό Συμβούλιο σχετικά με ένα plan B, αναφέροντας ότι ο ίδιος αμφέβαλλε για την άποψη που διατύπωνε ο κ. Παν. Λαφαζάνης ότι «θα μας βοηθήσουν οι Ρώσοι». Σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο, στα ερωτήματά του για «σχέδιο Β» «ποτέ δεν απάντησε ο κ. Βαρουφάκης. Κάποια στιγμή ψέλλισε ότι έχουν κάνει μια προετοιμασία με μία ομάδα, χωρίς διευκρινίσεις».

Αίσθηση, πέραν του «φλερτ» της κυβέρνησης με τη δραχμή, προκαλούν και οι υπαινιγμοί που άφησε ο κ. Καμμένος για τον πρώην υπουργό Οικονομικών. «Εκείνο το οποίο εμείς βλέπαμε ως μια πιθανή διέξοδο ήταν αυτό που είχαν σχεδιάσει οι δανειστές και δεν ξέρω –θα το αποδείξει η Ιστορία αυτό– εάν μέσα σε αυτό το διάστημα είχαν και συνεργούς, όπως τον Γιάνη Βαρουφάκη», ανέφερε.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2015)

Θα μπορούσε αυτός ο γελοίος, που πρέπει να έπεσε στο καζάνι της ηλιθιότητας όταν ήταν μικρός, να μας υποδείξει ένα κράτος που ευημερεί με εθνικό νόμισμα και όπου ισχύουν και τα δύο παρακάτω:
1) Έχει απουσία πλουτοπαραγωγικών πόρων, βιομηχανικής παραγωγής και σύγχρονης κρατικής μηχανής,
2) Και δεύτερο και πιο σημαντικό, ανήκε σε ένα ισχυρό νόμισμα και το εγκατέλειψε εν καιρώ χρεοκοπίας, φεσώνοντας τους δανειστές με εκατοντάδες δις.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2015)

Και για να προσπαθήσω να καταλάβω τι περίπου μας λέει αυτός ο κύριος, της ομάδας των μεγάλων μασκαράδων:

Ο στόχος ήταν να περάσουμε στη δραχμή με εγγύηση κάποιο άλλο νόμισμα (όχι πάντως χρυσό), δολάρια, ρούβλια ή κινέζικα γουάν, που θα μας τα έδινε η Αμερική, η Ρωσία ή η Κίνα, για να στηρίξει τη δραχμή που θα τυπώναμε, να μην πέφτει κάθε πρωί που θα άνοιγαν οι αγορές. Με αυτή την εγγύηση θα βάζαμε τη Ζωή να καταργήσει και μέρος του επαχθούς απεχθούς χρέους. Έτσι θα κάναμε πολιτική χωρίς μνημόνια (μπου χα χα) και θα τιμωρούσαμε τους δανειστές και τους Ευρωπαίους εταίρους και θα βάζαμε τις αγορές να χορέψουν καρσιλαμά. Πίστευαν δηλαδή ότι θα βρισκόταν κάποιος μεγάλος τρελός, να αποσταθεροποιήσει το ευρώ μέσω Ελλάδας. Ήθελαν να γίνει η Ελλάδα το μέσο αποσταθεροποίησης της διεθνούς οικονομίας και του ευρώ ειδικότερα, για να εφαρμόσουν το πρόγραμμα Θεσσαλονίκης με λίγο πρόγραμμα Ανέλ. Αυτό θέλει να μας πει ο κ. Καμμένος (και ίσως δεν έχει καταλάβει τι λέει) ή εγώ έχω καταλάβει λάθος;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2015)

Εσύ καλά τα καταλαβαίνεις. Το θέμα είναι γιατί υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που σκέφτονται έτσι, γιατί αυτοί οι άνθρωποι βρέθηκαν σε θέσεις εξουσίας και το κυριότερο, γιατί υπάρχουν, ουκ ολίγοι, ψηφοφόροι που τα πιστεύουν ακόμα, και με αυτό το κριτήριο θα δώσουν την ψήφο τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ήθελαν να γίνει η Ελλάδα το μέσο αποσταθεροποίησης της διεθνούς οικονομίας και του ευρώ ειδικότερα, για να εφαρμόσουν το πρόγραμμα Θεσσαλονίκης με λίγο πρόγραμμα Ανέλ. Αυτό θέλει να μας πει ο κ. Καμμένος (και ίσως δεν έχει καταλάβει τι λέει) ή εγώ έχω καταλάβει λάθος;



Μα αυτό ακριβώς δεν έλεγε πρακτικά και ο προκυβερνητικός Σύριζα; Αυτά δεν έγραφε ο Βαρουφάκης επί χρόνια; Ξεχάσαμε κιόλας τα νταούλια που θα χόρευαν στον ήχο τους οι αγορές; Είναι δυνατόν να μην ακούμε τα όσα λέει η (διαδικαστικά μεν, αλλά ακόμη εν ενεργεία) ΠτΒ σχετικά με τις συζητήσεις και τα σχέδια και τις απόψεις του προκυβερνητικού Σύριζα;


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2015)

Και τότε δυσκολευόμουν να το πιστέψω και τώρα δυσκολεύομαι να το πιστέψω. Δεν ψηφίσαμε κάτι τέτοιο. Κάποιοι δεν τους είχαμε ικανούς για τόση ανευθυνότητα. Θα γίνονταν όργανο οικονομικού πολέμου κάποιου τρίτου εναντίον των συμμάχων και εταίρων μας; Με συγχωρείτε, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να τους μαυρίσουμε. Πρέπει να τους στείλουμε στα σπίτια τους κι ακόμα παραπέρα.


----------



## rogne (Sep 2, 2015)

Εμένα με εκπλήσσει πάντως το ότι ο Καμμένος και οι εξομολογήσεις/δηλώσεις/"αποκαλύψεις" του θεωρούνται ακόμα απόδειξη ή έστω ένδειξη για το οτιδήποτε. Αν κατάλαβα καλά, τώρα ισχυρίζεται ότι αυτός ήταν "ο μόνος συνεπής" στο "σχέδιο" με τα C-130 κλπ., ενώ όλοι οι άλλοι τελικά "έκαναν τους τρελούς", συμπεριλαμβανομένων του Λαφαζάνη που πίστευε στη Ρωσία και του Βαρουφάκη που δεν ξέρουμε τι πίστευε/έκανε. Να θεωρήσουμε δηλαδή ότι αυτό αποτελεί στοιχείο για την ύπαρξη κάποιου τέτοιου "σχεδίου" κι όχι για την πνευματική κατάσταση του "συνεπούς" ανδρός;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2015)

Στα παραπάνω του rogne, να προσθέσουμε ότι ο Καμμένος έχει καταδικαστεί για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση, ότι κατάφερε να επανεκλεγεί τον Ιανουάριο του '15 επειδή εφήυρε προσπάθεια δωροδοκίας του Κώματός του για να ψηφίσει ΠτΔ καθώς και ότι μιλάμε για τον άνθρωπο που διέψευσε τον προηγούμενο ΠτΔ και τον απείλησε με μηνύσεις (!) για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση επειδή ο ΠτΔ (ο Παπούλιας) είχε δώσει στη δημοσιότητα το περίφημο νον πέιπερ του Καμμένου με το οποίο ο Καμμένος ζητούσε να μπει στην συγκυβέρνηση του 2012 με όρο να αναλάβει το Υπουργείο Αμύνης.



Βέβαια κάπου εδώ μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να αναρωτηθώ ξανά για ποιο λόγο επέλεξε ο Σύριζα τον Καμμένο για τη συγκυβέρνηση της χώρας, αλλά τα έχουμε ξαναπεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2015)

Όσα λέει κάθε πολιτικό πρόσωπο προφανώς αξιολογούνται ανάλογα με τη συνολική του αξιοπιστία, τον πρότερο πολιτικό βίο, την παρουσία ή απουσία παράλληλων μαρτυριών/διηγήσεων/αφηγήσεων, την αξιολόγηση γεγονότων και στοιχείων και (αναγκαστικά παρασκηνιακών) ενδείξεων και, σε τελευταία ανάλυση, το ξυράφι του Όκαμ. 

Θέλω να πω ότι αν ένα σχέδιο φαίνεται γελοίο σε έμφρονες ανθρώπους, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι φαίνεται υποχρεωτικά εξίσου γελοίο σε ιδεοληπτικούς καριερίστες. Εξίσου γελοίο μου φαίνεται να κάνεις δημόσια δηλώσεις που θα μπορούσαν να σε οδηγήσουν σε ειδικά δικαστήρια, αλλά προφανώς κάποιοι πολιτικοί δεν τις αξιολογούν με τον ίδιο τρόπο αν δεν προκαλούν κιόλας (βλ. π.χ. σχετικές δηλώσεις Βαρουφάκη).


----------



## Palavra (Sep 4, 2015)

Συγγνώμη για την εκτροπή, αλλά το άκουσα χτες και δεν μπορώ να μην το μοιραστώ μαζί σας: μετά το προγλωσσικό σύνθημα «Και Α! και ΟΥ! και ΔΑΠ Νουδουφουκού!», άκουσα από προεκλογική συγκέντρωση της ΝΔ το «Βαγγέλα, σέξι (!!), σκίσε τον Αλέξη». Δηλαδή τι να μας πουν κι οι Αρειανοί και τα Μπαόκια. Όσο για το ποιος εγκέφαλος σκέφτηκε να περιγράψει τον Μεϊμαράκη ως σέξι, τι να πω, πολύ μερακλής


----------



## rogne (Sep 4, 2015)

Ίσως συνεκδοχικά σέξι;... Απλή αφορμή για να βάλω (και) εδώ το παρακάτω (και συγγνώμη προκαταβολικά αν υπάρχει ήδη):


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2015)

Είπα κι εγώ να κάνω διακοπές για μια βδομάδα. Με το στανιό. Μου δώσανε ένα λάπτοπ κι ένα κρεβάτι σ' ένα όμορφο μέρος, και δυο-τρία κίνητρα για μπόνους, και μου είπαν «Άντε, εξαφανίσου για μια βδομάδα». Βέβαια, δεν ήταν δυνατό να εξαφανιστώ τόσο εύκολα: έκανα το τηλέφωνό μου hotspot και έπαιρνα ίντερνετ κατευθείαν από τον δορυφόρο — με μέτρο βέβαια, δεν ήταν για χόρταση. Άλλωστε, αν το παράκανα, θα μου φορούσαν το λάπτοπ κολάρο οι συνδιακοπεύοντες. Προσπαθώ τώρα να αναπληρώσω την ελλιπέστατη ενημέρωση και μαθαίνω ότι η Λαϊκή Ενότητα κατάφερε να διασπάσει και την Ανταρσύα! Το έμαθα από άρθρο που θεωρώ ότι γράφτηκε με καθυστέρηση, αλλά καλώς γράφτηκε. Μου άρεσε το χιουμοριστικό τέλος:

Πολλή μοναξιά, αδερφέ μου, πολύ παραγοντιλίκι, πολύ αρχηγιλίκι. Τόσο που να υποψιάζεσαι ότι το ΛΑ της ΛΑΕ προέρχεται από το «Λαφαζάνης».

Το άρθρο: *Ζωή Κωνσταντοπούλου και άλλοι παράγοντες*
Του Γιώργου Ανανδρανιστάκη, Αυγή, 03.09.2015 
http://www.avgi.gr/article/5813273/zoi-konstantopoulou-kai-alloi-paragontes

Άντε να πέσουν καβγάδες στη ΛΑΕ αν το Λα προέρχεται από τον Λαφαζάνη ή τον Λαπαβίτσα...


----------



## Costas (Sep 5, 2015)

Αναντρανιστάκης; Μπλιάχ! Ο "Αποδυτηριάκιας" της Αυγιανής.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Sep 14, 2015)

Καθαρά ιστορικού ενδιαφέροντος πληροφορίες. (Ή μήπως όχι;)



Paradiper_Du said:


> Όχι, όχι! Μέγα λάθος. Αυτοί που μας κυβερνούν δεν είναι καθόλου Ανανεωτική Αριστερά. Είναι κατά 32% παλιό, γνήσιο, βαθύ ΠΑΣΟΚ και κατά 4% πρώην Κνίτες και παλιοί Μπανιάδες (αυτοί που διαφώνησαν με τη μετεξέλιξη του παλιού ΚΚΕ εσωτερικού σε Ελληνική Αριστερά και μείνανε έξω από τον παλιό Συνασπισμό. Βλ. «Ισορροπίες τρόμου στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ» (Καθημερινή 24.2.2013)



Μιχάλης Μιχαήλ, «Ο Σύριζα του Μπανιά» (protagon)

Όποιος έχει παρακολουθήσει την ιστορική διαδρομή των κομμάτων της Αριστεράς από το 1974 έως την πτώση του τείχους το 1989, θα καταλάβει ότι το πνεύμα του Γιάννη Μπανιά απλώνεται πάνω από τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Η εκτίμηση αυτή ενισχύεται παρακολουθώντας τα όσα συνέβησαν στη συνεδρίαση της Κεντρικής Επιτροπής του κόμματος για τη διαμόρφωση των εκλογικών συνδυασμών και την τελική τους σύνθεση.

Για όσους γνωρίζουν πρόσωπα και καταστάσεις στον χώρο του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, αυτοί που πρωταγωνίστησαν τόσο στην επτάμηνη διακυβέρνησή του αλλά και τώρα στη συγκρότηση των ψηφοδελτίων (Α. Φλαμπουράρης, Ν. Φίλης, Ν. Βούτσης, Π. Σκουρλέτης, Θ. Φωτίου), ήταν οι στενοί συνεργάτες και συνοδοιπόροι του Γιάννη Μπανιά. Aπό τη διάσπαση του ΚΚΕ εσωτερικού το 1986, στo ΚΚΕ εσ- Ανανεωτική Αριστερά αρχικά και εν συνεχεία στην ΑΚΟΑ, η οποία είχε αρχικώς ενταχθεί ως συνιστώσα στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και ενσωματώθηκε πλήρως από το 2011. Εκεί πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο είχε και ο Στέλιος Παππάς ενώ σε αυτές τις παρέες γαλουχήθηκε και ο υιός Νίκος, στενός συνεργάτης του Αλέξη Τσίπρα. Με την τοποθέτηση στο ψηφοδέλτιο Επικρατείας, μετά τον Γιάννη Δραγασάκη, στην δεύτερη και τρίτη θέση του καθηγητή Κώστα Γαβρόγλου και της Θεανώς Φωτίου, και του Αριστείδη Μπαλτά στην πρώτη θέση στην περιφέρεια Αττικής, επιβεβαιώνεται ότι η νέα ηγετική ομάδα περί τον Αλέξη Τσίπρα έχει τη σφραγίδα της. Όλοι τους αποτέλεσαν για χρόνια την ηγετική πυραμίδα της ΑΚΟΑ.

Είναι γεγονός πάντως αναμφισβήτητο ότι στήριξαν τον κ. Τσίπρα από την εποχή που ήταν επικεφαλής της νεολαίας και στην υποψηφιότητά του για τον δήμο της Αθήνας και στη μετέπειτα εσωκομματική σύγκρουση με τον Αλέκο Αλαβάνο. 

Μελετώντας τις εκλογικές λίστες στην εσωτερική τους σύνθεση, η εκτίμηση της κυριαρχίας των στελεχών της ενισχύεται περαιτέρω καθότι η νέα κοινοβουλευτική ομάδα στην πλειοψηφία της θα περιλαμβάνει πρόσωπα που πρόσκεινται στη νεοπαγή κομμουνιστική κίνηση στην οποία ηγείτο ο Γιάννης Μπανιάς. Εξάλλου είχε εκλεγεί, το 2007, βουλευτής Επικρατείας εκ μέρους της ΑΚΟΑ ως συνεργαζόμενος με τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, του 4%. Θα πρόκειται για την επικράτηση της λογικής «ποιοι είναι μαζί μας». Άλλωστε το κριτήριο που εξαρχής υιοθετήθηκε ήταν ότι υποψήφιοι θα είναι όσοι μπορούμε να εμπιστευτούμε.

Επιπλέον η κίνηση των 53, όσοι δεν αποχώρησαν λόγω διαφωνίας με το τρίτο Μνημόνιο, ενσωματώνεται σχεδόν πλήρως στα ψηφοδέλτια καθώς πολλοί εξ αυτών προέρχονται από τον συγκεκριμένο χώρο και δραστηριοποιήθηκαν στα πανεπιστήμια, στον επιστημονικό χώρο (μηχανικοί, δικηγόροι), στην Τοπική Αυτοδιοίκηση ή στον χώρο των ΜΜΕ. Έτσι «ομογενοποιείται» ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ στη βασική αντίληψη ενός θολού ευρωπαϊσμού, μετακομμουνιστικού κρατισμού, και ουσιαστικής άρνησης κάθε μεταρρυθμιστικής αναγκαιότητας, κρίνοντας από την πλήρη ανατροπή στην Παιδεία και το ξήλωμα κάθε εκσυγχρονιστικής προσπάθειας.

Ταυτόχρονα, από την εικόνα των ψηφοδελτίων γίνεται εμφανές ότι η επιρροή του το πάλαι ποτέ κραταιού στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Αριστερού Ρεύματος (οι προερχόμενοι από τη διάσπαση του ΚΚΕ, το 1991), έχει περιοριστεί αισθητά. Ο Γιάννης Δραγασάκης παραμένει μεν σημείο αναφοράς όμως δεν του «πολυ-περνάει». Είναι γεγονός ότι οι κομμουνιστογενείς ακολούθησαν τον Παναγιώτη Λαφαζάνη στη Λαϊκή Ενότητα, αφαιρώντας από το προφίλ του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ τον εργατικό λαϊκό παράγοντα.

Δεν προκύπτει επίσης η αντιστοίχιση του «κομματικού» ΣΥΡΙΖΑ με τον «κοινωνικό» ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, όπως είχε πει ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας πριν από σαράντα μέρες.
Όλα πάντως θα κριθούν από το τελικό αποτέλεσμα της κάλπης.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 5, 2015)

Ψάχνω από το πρωί στον κατάλογο με τα φαρμακεία να βρω ένα συγκεκριμένο εμβόλιο για τη μικρή μου και δεν το βρίσκω πουθενά. Υπάρχει έλλειψη σε αρκετά παιδικά εμβόλια η οποία αναμένεται να διαρκέσει αρκετούς μήνες.


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2015)

Καλημέρες. Δες κι αυτό:

http://diagnosispress.gr/epikerotita/simantikes-elleipseis-emvoliwn/


----------



## Palavra (Oct 5, 2015)

Συγγνώμη για το αφτοκουοτάρισμα:


Palavra said:


> Χθες βράδυ έσπευσα να γράψω κάποια εμβόλια για το μικρό, καθώς όπως μου είπε η παιδίατρος* τα εμβόλια είναι τα πρώτα φάρμακα που βρίσκονται σε έλλειψη όταν υπάρχει πρόβλημα* - πράγμα που μου *επιβεβαίωσαν και τα φαρμακεία που επισκέφτηκα*. Ευτυχώς εκτελούνται ακόμα από κάποια οι συνταγές του ΕΟΠΥΥ. Αισθάνθηκα μεγάλη ανακούφιση που τα βρήκα και σκέφτηκα πώς θα νιώσει ο επόμενος γονιός που θα πάει να τα βρει και δεν θα τα καταφέρει, και αμέσως μετά αισθάνθηκα ζώο.
> 
> Welcome to the jungle.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2015)

Στο φαρμακείο μας, που ρώτησα μετά από το ποστάρισμα της Όλι, μου επιβεβαίωσαν ότι υπάρχουν ελλείψεις, αλλά ελπίζουν ότι το πρόβλημα θα λήξει σύντομα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Oct 5, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, παιδιά!


----------



## rogne (Oct 5, 2015)

Από δικό μου παιδίατρο, επιβεβαιώνω για τις ελλείψεις από το καλοκαίρι και μετά, αν και δεν εξηγείται γιατί αφορούν συγκεκριμένα εμβόλια και όχι άλλα.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 5, 2015)

Η παιδίατρος μου είχε πει το καλοκαίρι ότι τα εμβόλια γενικώς παρουσιάζουν ελλείψεις, ακόμα και χωρίς ελέγχους στην κίνηση των κεφαλαίων. Εφόσον λοιπόν δεν έχουν αρθεί ακόμα οι κεφαλαιακοί έλεγχοι, νομίζω πως είναι λογικό η εισαγωγική δραστηριότητα να έχει τέτοια προβλήματα.


----------



## rogne (Oct 5, 2015)

Ναι, μέχρι εκεί το καταλαβαίνω, απλώς δεν πιάνω γιατί κάποια εμβόλια δεν παρουσιάζουν καμία έλλειψη ενώ άλλα παρουσιάζουν. Δεν είναι θέμα π.χ. δημοτικότητας των εμβολίων, όποιος κάνει τα διαθέσιμα κάνει εξίσου και τα δυσεύρετα. Τι να υποθέσει κανείς, ότι από κάποια έτυχε να υπάρχει στοκ ενώ από άλλα όχι; Ότι εμπλέκονται συγκεκριμένες εταιρείες παραγωγής, εισαγωγής και διακίνησης; Ενδιαφέρον θα είχε να το έψαχνε κανείς, αλλά τρέχα-γύρευε τώρα, θα μου πείτε: όλα τα είχαμε, η έλλειψη δημοσιογραφικής έρευνας μας μάρανε...


----------



## SBE (Oct 5, 2015)

Μα είναι απλό το ζήτημα: ορισμένες εταιρείες δέχονται να κάνουν εξαγωγή προς Ελλάδα με πίστωση, άλλες όχι. 
Ορίστε ο λόγος.


----------



## rogne (Oct 5, 2015)

Βάζω στοίχημα ότι πολλοί θα ενδιαφέρονταν να μάθουν ποιες είναι οι εταιρείες του "όχι", σε αντίθεση μάλλον με το τι θα ήθελαν οι εν λόγω εταιρείες. Αλλά, είπαμε, ποιος ασχολείται...


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2015)

Πες μου ποιά εμβόλια σε απασχολούν, να στα βρω σε 30 δευτερόλεπτα.


----------



## rogne (Oct 6, 2015)

SBE said:


> Πες μου ποιά εμβόλια σε απασχολούν, να στα βρω σε 30 δευτερόλεπτα.



Βάσει της υπόθεσής σου, θα μου βρεις ποιες εταιρείες εμπορεύονται τα εμβόλια που έχουν έλλειψη; Και πώς θα βρούμε αν και πού έχει βάση η υπόθεσή σου;


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2015)

Oρίστε, από εδώ, η εταιρία που δεν ονομάζεται είναι η GlaxoSmithKline
Από το ίδιο: "Οι εκπρόσωποι της φαρμακευτικής εταιρίας αποδίδουν τις ελλείψεις των εμβολίων στη συνεχή αύξηση του παγκόσμιου πληθυσμού και την αυξημένη πρόσβαση του πληθυσμού αυτού στην ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη, γεγονός που όπως επισημαίνει "έχει οδηγήσει σε ζήτηση εμβολίων που ξεπερνά κατά πολύ την ικανότητα παραγωγής των αντίστοιχων ποσοτήτων από τις εταιρίες"."

Κοιτάζω ότι γίνεται στο ΗΒ και βλέπω ότι υπάρχει πανευρωπαϊκή έλλειψη εμβολίου φυματίωσης, το οποίο παρασκευάζεται από τον κρατικό οργανισμό εμβολίων της Δανίας, που αντιμετώπισε προβλήματα με την παραγωγή όλο το 2015 (δεν βρήκα γιατί). 
Βρήκα επίσης διάφορες ειδήσεις που λένε ότι η ΠΟΥ κάνει έκκληση για αύξηση της παραγωγής εμβολίων (για διάφορες αρρώστιες, όχι απαραίτητα παιδικές), και διάφοροι παρασκευαστές (όχι όλοι κερδοσκοπικές επιχειρήσεις) λένε ότι κάνουν ό,τι μπορούν αλλά προφανώς δεν είναι εφικτή η ακαριαία αύξηση της παραγωγής, αφού πρόκειται για καλλιέργειες. Άρα είναι πολύ πιθανό να ισχύει η είδηση ότι υπάρχει αυξημένη ζήτηση.


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2015)

rogne said:


> Βάσει της υπόθεσής σου, θα μου βρεις ποιες εταιρείες εμπορεύονται τα εμβόλια που έχουν έλλειψη; Και πώς θα βρούμε αν και πού έχει βάση η υπόθεσή σου;



Δεν αποκαλύπτω τις πηγές μου 

Σοβαρά πάντως, βρίσκεις την εμπορική ονομασία του εμβολίου στο σάιτ Γαληνός και σου λέει ποιός είναι ο διανομέας στην Ελλάδα. Αν θες να το διασταυρώσεις, κάνεις μια απλή γκουγκλοαναζήτηση, ποιός φτιάχνει το τάδε εμβόλιο (όπου Τάδε= εμπορική ονομασία, όχι γενικώς και αορίστως το εμβόλιο της Χ αρρώστιας).


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2015)

Μπορείς να υποκλιθείς ελεύθερα στο μεγαλείο της ευφυίας μου, μην ντρέπεσαι.
:twit::twit::devil:


----------



## rogne (Oct 6, 2015)

Να υποκλιθώ, δε λέω... μόνο που η υπόθεσή σου, θυμίζω, ήταν ότι κάποιες εταιρείες δεν κάνουν εξαγωγή προς Ελλάδα επί πιστώσει. Τέλος πάντων, υποκλίνομαι εγώ από τώρα, και θα μου τις βρεις εσύ αυτές τις εταιρείες αύριο.


----------



## Earion (Oct 6, 2015)

Ένωση Ελευθεροεπαγγελματιών Παιδιάτρων Αττικής (_Ε_._ΕΛ_._ΠΑΙΔ_._ΑΤΤ_.)

*Υπάρχουν ή δεν υπάρχουν ελλείψεις στα εμβόλια;*


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2015)

Άρα οι εταιρείες επιβεβαιώνουν την έλλειψη λόγω μεγάλης ζήτησης. 
Άρα η υπόθεση ότι υπάρχει έλλειψη γιατί δεν έχουμε λεφτά να πληρώσουμε είναι λανθασμένη. 
Οπότε περνάμε στο επόμενο, και πολύ σοβαρότερο ζήτημα, της μοιρασιάς (εμβολίων, τροφίμων, φυσικών πόρων) στον πλανήτη. 

Η παραγωγή μέχρι σήμερα είναι ρυθμισμένη για τις ανάγκες των προηγμένων δυτικών χωρών, ενώ τώρα έχει μπει στο παιχνίδι δυναμικά η Κίνα, η οποία απ'όσο ξέρω ακολουθεί εξωτερική πολιτική εξασφάλισης τροφίμων και ειδών ανάγκης, η Ινδία, που δεν ξέρω τί κάνει, πάντως έχει ένα δις που βγαίνουν ταχύτατα από την εξαθλίωση, κι ακολουθούν οι χώρες της Αφρικής (που δεν είναι καθόλου όπως τις φανταζόμαστε). Που σημαίνει ότι η περίοδος προσαρμογής που ξεκίνησε πριν μερικά χρόνια με την παγκόσμια έλλειψη σιτηρών, συνεχίστηκε με την έλλειψη ζάχαρης κλπ θα κρατήσει κάμποσο. Κι αν δεν παρατηρήσαμε έλλειψη στα σιτηρά και στη ζάχαρη ή αν η έλλειψη εμβολίων τώρα είναι μικρό πρόβλημα, αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι είμαστε προηγμένη δυτική χώρα, ανήκουμε στο μεγαλύτερο εμπορικό μπλοκ, είμαστε καλύτεροι πελάτες ακόμα και με κάπιταλ κοντρόλ, γιατί μπορούμε να πληρώνουμε 5 ευρώ το πενταπλό εμβόλιο, ενώ στον τρίτο κόσμο με το κέρδος από πέντε τετράδια Γιούνισεφ εμβολιάζονται με όλα τα εμβόλια είκοσι παιδιά (ή ξέρω γω πόσα λέει η διαφήμιση). 

Κι όλα αυτά την ώρα που ονειρευόμαστε δραχμές και Grexit. *

*Δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μην το έλεγα αυτό, παρόλο που ξέρω ότι οι περισσότεροι ξέχασαν τί έλεγαν πριν τρεις μήνες.


----------



## rogne (Oct 6, 2015)

Χμ... Απροσδόκητη τροπή παίρνει η υπόθεση: εκεί που δεν είχαμε εμβόλια και είχαμε γίνει Τρίτος Κόσμος λόγω... "Ελλάδας 2015", μετατραπήκαμε σε προηγμένη δυτική χώρα που πληρώνει ακριβά για να αντέξει στις πιέσεις των αναδυόμενων αγορών.


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2015)

Rogne από χτες προσπαθείς να με κατευθύνεις σε κάποιο δικό σου μονοπάτι, ενώ εγώ προσπαθώ να βρω μια λογική ερμηνεία και κάνω ότι δεν βλέπω τί γίνεται. Επειδή λοιπόν δεν μου αρέσουν παραποιήσεις αυτών που λέω, ούτε οι δημιουργίες εντυπώσεων, πάρε μια ανακεφαλαίωση:
Στο #1638 και 1642, η Παλ μας θυμίζει ότι η φαρμακοποιός της της είπε ότι τα εμβόλια είναι τα πρώτα που έχουν έλλειψη όταν υπάρχει πρόβλημα (εννοεί πρόβλημα οικονομικό)
Στο 1644 κάνω μια λογική υπόθεση με βάση το οικονομικό, εφόσον για αυτό συζητάμε. 
Στο 1645 μου δίνεις την ιδέα να το ψάξω. 
Το ψάχνω. Και στο 1648 λέω ότι βρήκα με το ψάξιμο ότι η έλλειψη είναι γενική, όχι ελληνική, άρα δεν οφείλεται σε οικονομικούς λόγους. 

Στο 1651 μου "θυμίζεις" ότι η αρχική μου υπόθεση ήταν ότι κάποιες εταιρίες δεν κάνουν εξαγωγές χωρίς πληρωμές. Ε, και; Έχω ήδη απαντήσει από το 1648 ότι η έρευνά μου δεν έδειξε κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν ξέρω τί σπουδές έχεις κάνει, αλλά μάλλον δεν είναι των θετικών επιστημών, γιατί δεν φαίνεται να καταλαβαίνεις ότι για μένα η υπόθεσή μου του 1644 έχει ήδη απαντηθεί (από μένα) στο 1648. Και δεν βλέπω κανένα πρόβλημα σε αυτό γιατί άλλοι είναι κολλημένοι στις ίδιες απόψεις μια ζωή, εγώ όχι. 

Το καταλάβαμε ή θα πρέπει να κάνουμε κι άλλη επανάληψη;


----------



## rogne (Oct 6, 2015)

Ηρέμησε, SBE, απλώς παρατηρώ με ενδιαφέρον την επιστημολογία σου: είχες μια "απλή" υπόθεση που θα την επαλήθευες σε "30 δευτερόλεπτα", αλλά τελικά τη διέψευσες εντελώς (εγώ πάντως συνεχίζω να τη θεωρώ βάσιμη σε κάποιο βαθμό, όμως όχι επαληθεύσιμη ή διαψεύσιμη με ψάξιμο στο ίντερνετ). Ορκίζομαι ότι δεν θέλω να σε παρασύρω στον κακό το δρόμο...:inno:


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2015)

Α, όχι, μη συνεχίζουμε τα ίδια. Είπα ότι 30 δευτερόλεπτα θα μου πάρει να βρω ποιά εταιρία παρασκευάζει ποιό εμβόλιο. Και σου είπα και πώς το βρίσκεις. 

Δεν είπα ότι θα επαλήθευα σε 30 δευτερόλεπτα την υπόθεσή μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2015)

Το επόμενο είναι προφανώς άδικο να χρεωθεί στην Ελλάδα του 2015. Ανήκει στη διαχρονικότητα της δημόσιας διοίκησής μας:

Το περιστατικό που δείχνει πιο ανάγλυφα την ανικανότητα της πολιτείας να δράσει είναι αυτό της Αικατερίνης Φωτοπούλου, που έκανε πολυετή δικαστικό αγώνα από το 1987 για να γκρεμιστεί ένας παράνομος τοίχος, ύψους 2,5 μέτρων, ο οποίος σηκώθηκε μπροστά από το εξοχικό της στη Φολέγανδρο και της κρύβει τη θέα στο Αιγαίο. Εχει δικαιωθεί ώς και στο Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο Ανθρωπίνων Δικαιωμάτων, όπου η χώρα μας «έφαγε» 4 φορές πρόστιμο από 100.000 ευρώ για την υπόθεση της μη κατεδάφισης, αλλά ο τοίχος είναι στη θέση του. Για να πέσει, πρέπει να γίνει διαγωνισμός και να ταξιδέψει εργολάβος στη Φολέγανδρο.​ 
Από εδώ: *Τα «κουβανέζικα λεφτά» και ο 93χρονος νομικός σύμβουλος* (Ο γενικός επιθεωρητής Δημόσιας Διοίκησης Λέανδρος Ρακιντζής αναφέρθηκε σε περιστατικά που μπορεί να φέρνουν γέλιο, αλλά και υψηλό λογαριασμό. )


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2015)

Για να δώσουμε άλλη μια κωμική νότα, ο σημερινός Μακρής είναι εύστοχος:








http://www.kathimerini.gr/833771/sketch/epikairothta/politikh/skitso-toy-hlia-makrh-071015


----------



## Earion (Oct 9, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το περιστατικό που δείχνει πιο ανάγλυφα την ανικανότητα της πολιτείας να δράσει είναι αυτό της Αικατερίνης Φωτοπούλου, που έκανε πολυετή δικαστικό αγώνα από το 1987 για να γκρεμιστεί ένας παράνομος τοίχος, ύψους 2,5 μέτρων, ο οποίος σηκώθηκε μπροστά από το εξοχικό της στη Φολέγανδρο και της κρύβει τη θέα στο Αιγαίο. Εχει δικαιωθεί ώς και στο Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο Ανθρωπίνων Δικαιωμάτων, όπου η χώρα μας «έφαγε» 4 φορές πρόστιμο από 100.000 ευρώ για την υπόθεση της μη κατεδάφισης, αλλά ο τοίχος είναι στη θέση του. Για να πέσει, πρέπει να γίνει διαγωνισμός και να ταξιδέψει εργολάβος στη Φολέγανδρο.
> 
> Από εδώ: *Τα «κουβανέζικα λεφτά» και ο 93χρονος νομικός σύμβουλος* (Ο γενικός επιθεωρητής Δημόσιας Διοίκησης Λέανδρος Ρακιντζής αναφέρθηκε σε περιστατικά που μπορεί να φέρνουν γέλιο, αλλά και υψηλό λογαριασμό).



Προφανώς η γυναίκα έχει το χρόνο, τα νεύρα και —κυρίως— τα λεφτά για να συνεχίζει τέτοιο δικαστικό αγώνα με επιμονή. Μπράβο της και ζηλεύω το κουράγιο της. Επιπλέον αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι το Δημόσιο έχει χρεωθεί τετρακόσιες χιλιάδες ευρώ πρόστιμο γι' αυτόν τον τοίχο. Τετρακόσιες χιλιάδες! Στις οποίες έχω συμβάλει κι εγώ κατά το αναλογούν μερίδιο ως φορολογούμενος! Αν, όπως βάσιμα υποθέτει κανείς, το μήκος του είναι όσο ενός τυπικού οικοπέδου κατοικίας σε νησί, θα πρέπει αναλογικά να είναι ο πιο ακριβός τοίχος της επικράτειας.

Έχω μια ιδέα να της προτείνω: να συστήσει μόνη της μια εργολαβική επιχείρηση με έδρα τη Φολέγανδρο και να λάβει μέρος στο διαγωνισμό για την κατεδάφιση. Ασφαλώς θα βγει ο καλύτερος μειοδότης (θα ζητήσει μόνο ένα ευρώ), θα κάνει τη δουλειά και μετά θα διαλύσει την επιχείρηση. Πιο φτηνά θα της έρθει. Μάλιστα, επειδή θα έχει έδρα σε νησί της άγονης γραμμής, θα ζητήσει κρατική επιδότηση, ίσως και ευρωπαϊκά κονδύλια...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2015)

Earion said:


> [...]και μετά θα διαλύσει την επιχείρηση.


Έχεις δοκιμάσει να ιδρύσεις και κυρίως, να κλείσεις επιχείρηση εδώ, στο ρωμέικο;


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2015)

Νομίζω η πιο απλή μέθοδος είναι λέω στο γείτονα με τη μπουλντόζα να γκρεμίσει τον τοίχο ένα βράδυ που δεν βλέπει κανένας (κατά προτίμηση παραμονή Πρωτοχρονιάς) και περιμένω άλλα 30 χρόνια μέχρι να ανακαλύψει το κράτος ότι ο τοίχος γκρεμίστηκε παράνομα. Φέρνω όλη τη γειτονιά μάρτυρες ότι έκανε σεισμό (δεν μπορεί, θα κάνει σεισμούς κι εκεί).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2015)

Δηλαδή πιστεύεις ότι οι επί 35ετία προστάτες του τοίχου δεν θα σου φέρουν πρωτοχρονιάτικα τον ίσως έναν και μοναδικό αστυφύλακα του νησιού για να σου κάνει μήνυση και να στείλουν τον κάτοχο μπουλντόζας να δικαστεί με αυτόφωρο στη Σύρο; Καλά...


----------



## Earion (Oct 10, 2015)

Ώστε η κρίσιμη ερώτηση δεν έγινε ακόμα: Τίνος είναι ο τοίχος; Ποιος είναι ο γείτονας;

Και ασφαλώς πίσω από τον τοίχο θα έχει συναγερμούς και γορίλες. Τουλάχιστον.


----------



## SBE (Oct 10, 2015)

Αφού λέει ότι ο τοίχος είναι κρατικός. Αν ήταν ιδιωτικός, γιατί να φάει πρόστιμα το κράτος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2015)

Το κράτος έφαγε πρόστιμα επειδή δεν υλοποιούσε αποφάσεις δικαστηρίων και δεν τον γκρέμιζε. Απορώ πώς έβγαλες το συμπέρασμα ότι ο τοίχος ήταν κρατικός. Αν ήταν κρατικός θα είχαν περάσει μια τροπολογία και θα είχε λήξει σε επίπεδο εφετείου.


----------



## Earion (Oct 10, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έχεις δοκιμάσει να ιδρύσεις και κυρίως, να κλείσεις επιχείρηση εδώ, στο ρωμέικο;



Αυτό έπρεπε να έχει ρωτήσει ο Λαζαρίδης τον Μουρούτη για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ. :lol:


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2015)

*Η μυστική σύσκεψη τον Μάιο για το plan Β*
http://www.kathimerini.gr/834417/ar...tikh/h-mystikh-syskeyh-ton-maio-gia-to-plan-v

Είναι αναμενόμενο, μια ομάδα ανθρώπων τόσο έξω από τα συστημικά δεδομένα, σε καταστάσεις πρωτόγνωρες, να εξετάζει πολλά ενδεχόμενα, ορισμένα απ’ αυτά εντελώς ανεδαφικά. Ευτυχώς, οι πιο προσγειωμένοι έσωσαν (κάπως) την κατάσταση και δεν βρεθήκαμε στη Χώρα του Ποτέ Ποτέ. Βέβαια, αυτά τα σενάρια είναι καλύτερο να μην τα κάνεις όταν βρίσκεσαι στην εξουσία και πιέζουν οι καθημερινές ανάγκες και οι προθεσμίες. Γιατί, ακόμα και που σταματήσαμε πριν από τον γκρεμό της δραχμής, της άτακτης χρεοκοπίας και της ρήξης με την ΕΕ, το επιπλέον κόστος ήταν μεγάλο. Ας ελπίσουμε να μην πονάει και τα εγγόνια μας και να μπορούν να διαβάζουν αυτές τις διασκεδαστικές ιστορίες των αφελών της Ρουριτανίας και να γελάνε.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2015)

Πώς είναι αναμενόμενο; Αυτά υπόσχονταν για να πάρουν την ψήφο του λαού; Είπε κανένας, ψηφίστε μας για να σας βγάλουμε από την Ευρώπη και το ευρώ; Είπε κανένας, ψηφίστε μας για να δημιουργηθεί χάος (έστω και) για μερικούς μήνες; Ακόμα και στα αγαθά που πίστευαν ότι υπάρχει επάρκεια, στην πραγματικότητα οι τιμές συμπιέζονται επειδή πάντα συμπληρώνουμε με εισαγωγές, ας πούμε αρνιά το Πάσχα. Επάρκεια σε ψάρια; Τότε γιατί πουλάνε τόσα εισαγόμενα ψάρια τα καταστήματα; Αν δεν υπήρχε η δυνατότητα εισαγωγών, πού θα εκτοξεύονταν οι τιμές;

Δεν νομίζω ότι θα γελάνε τα εγγόνια μας, πάντως, γιατί οι συνέπειες αυτής της καταστροφής (εφόσον δεχτούμε ότι αποτράπηκε) θα μας ταλαιπωρούν για αρκετές δεκαετίες ακόμα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2015)

Η εντύπωσή μου Άλεξ είναι ότι ναι, ο κόσμος ψήφισε ακριβώς αυτό. Δεν ερμηνεύεται αλλιώς το αντιευρωπαϊκό μένος του δημοψηφίσματος. Ο κόσμος ψήφισε ρήξη και μάλιστα με 65%. Με όλες τις πιθανές συνέπειες. Τώρα, αν δεν έγινε αυτό τελικά είναι άλλη ιστορία.


----------



## rogne (Oct 11, 2015)

Άλλη άποψη: ο κόσμος ψήφισε Τσίπρα τον Γενάρη, Τσίπρα στο δημοψήφισμα, Τσίπρα και τον Σεπτέμβρη, "με όλες τις πιθανές συνέπειες". Δεν εξηγούνται αλλιώς τα συντριπτικά ποσοστά υπέρ του ευρώ, ούτε οι απανωτές επικρατήσεις Τσίπρα με τρία διαφορετικά προγράμματα (στα μάτια του εξωτερικού παρατηρητή, γιατί αν ρωτήσεις τον ίδιο θα σου πει ότι είναι ένα και το αυτό...).


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Πώς είναι αναμενόμενο;



Θεωρώ ότι είναι αναμενόμενο (ή και υποχρεωτικό) κάθε ομάδα που έχει εξουσία ή ενδιαφέρεται για την εξουσία, να μελετά παντοειδή σενάρια. Συνήθως, βέβαια, αυτό που θα συμβεί είναι αυτό για το οποίο δεν έχει γίνει κανένα σενάριο.  Τώρα, στη δική μας περίπτωση, δεν μπορούμε να διαφωνήσουμε με την εξέταση των διαφορετικών σεναρίων επειδή δεν είχαν την έγκριση των ψηφοφόρων. Αναπόφευκτα θα διαφωνήσουμε με την πολιτική που εφαρμόστηκε, με τον τρόπο που διαπραγματεύτηκαν, με τις καθυστερήσεις, με τις αρνητικές συνέπειες του δημοψηφίσματος και της διακοπής των διαπραγματεύσεων κτλ κτλ. Θα επικρίνουμε την πραγματικότητα, όχι την εξέταση των πιθανών σεναρίων. Αν βέβαια είχαν επιλέξει το χειρότερο σενάριο, δεν θα έφταναν οι απλές επικρίσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2015)

Η δική μου εξήγηση βρίσκεται σε μια ιστορία που διηγιόταν, καταπώς διάβασα, ο Σπ. Λυκούδης για μια εμπειρία του στην πρόσφατη προεκλογική περίοδο, όταν μια γιαγιά του είπε:

«Αυτός (ο Αλέξης) είναι μικρό παιδί. Πώς είναι δυνατόν να έκανε τόση καταστροφή όσο λέτε μέσα σε έξι μήνες;» 

Προσωπικά, όταν μου έκαναν τέτοιες ερωτήσεις, χρησιμοποιούσα μέχρι τώρα το παράδειγμα του γεμάτου ποτηριού που ξεχειλίζει με τη μια σταγόνα. Σήμερα διάβασα και άλλο ένα καλό, με το φορτηγό που τα τελευταία χρόνια ταλαιπωρείται ολοένα και περισσότερο, σε όλο και πιο κακοτράχαλους δρόμους αλλά κάπως κάνει τη δουλίτσα του και περπατάει στον δρόμο, έστω και με μικρή ταχύτητα, και ξαφνικά, πάνω σε μια διασταύρωση, αλλάζει ο οδηγός, μπαίνει ένα νέο και άπειρο παλικάρι που κάνει μια στραβοτιμονιά και το στουκάρει. Ποιος φταίει;

Όμως όλα αυτά, τα περί διαγραμμάτου και περί 6 μονάδων του ΑΕΠ που πήγαν χαμένες μέσα ένα επτάμηνο και όλα τα υπόλοιπα, που δεν τα καταλαβαίνουν κιόλας, αφήνουν πολύ κόσμο αδιάφορο. Συνεπώς, Αλέξη και ξερό ψωμί. Προσεχώς *και* κυριολεκτικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2015)

Μία κοινωνία έχει ηττηθεί όταν:

*Αρνείται να δει την ουσία του προβλήματος και την αιτία της ασθένειάς της και μένει στα συμπτώματα
*Αρνείται να συζητήσει με όρους λογικής και ερμηνεύει τα προβλήματα της πολιτικής με όρους συναισθήματος
*Κατασκευάζει εχθρούς για να μπορέσει να προσδιοριστεί αρνητικά έναντι αυτών
*Θεωρεί ότι υπάρχει εκεί έξω μία μαγική λύση που κάποια στιγμή θα εμφανιστεί και θα την επαναφέρει στην «κανονικότητα»
*Επενδύει στον διχαστικό λόγο
*Παραλύει κάθε παραγωγική και δημιουργική διαδικασία
*Βυθίζεται στην προσμονή της πληρότητας και των δικαίων που κάποια στιγμή θα ικανοποιηθούν
*Είναι κολλημένη στην ιδεοληψία του ιστορικού παρελθόντος
*Πιστεύει σε ήρωες και προδότες
*Έχει αποδεχτεί τη μοίρα της, γιατί δεν μπορεί να την ορίσει διαφορετικά και να παλέψει πραγματικά για να την αλλάξει

H συνέχεια εδώ: Μια κοινωνία που επιλέγει την ήττα


----------



## rogne (Oct 14, 2015)

"Μία" κοινωνία στον τίτλο, άλλη "μία" κοινωνία συν "μία" προσμονή παρακάτω (ας πούμε ότι η "μία" μαγική λύση είναι όντως μία και όχι δύο): _Αν *μία *κοινωνία δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει και να μετασχηματιστεί, σε αυτή τη μορφή της πρέπει να «πεθάνει» για να ξαναγεννηθεί. Μόνο που αυτό χρειάζεται συλλογικό και ατομικό θάρρος. Η διατήρηση στην εντατική με *μία *προσμονή κάποιας δικαίωσης και μαγικής επιστροφής στην κανονικότητα δεν είναι επιλογή με μέλλον_.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2015)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αυτό το λάθος το κάνουν πάρα πολλοί άνθρωποι. Και είναι δεδομένο ότι όταν μάθαινα εγώ γράμματα δεν ήταν καν λάθος. Βέβαια, δεν αντιστάθηκα στον πειρασμό και το διόρθωσα όταν έκανα την αντιγραφή του τίτλου στο λινκ.


----------



## rogne (Oct 14, 2015)

Πράγματι, συνηθισμένο. Για μένα πάντως γίνεται ενοχλητικός σουσουδισμός όταν παραϋπάρχει σ' ένα κείμενο που θέλει να είναι βαρυσήμαντο. Σκέφτομαι δηλαδή αυθόρμητα ότι ο άλλος το έκανε επίτηδες, ότι του φάνηκε πως η χρήση του "μια" θα του χάλαγε τα υψηλά νοήματα (που μπορεί και να υπάρχουν στο κείμενο, αλλά...).


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2015)

Σε μια μεγάλη μεταφραστική εργασία μου που δημοσιεύτηκε στον τύπο, μου είπαν ότι όλα τα «μια» μου τα έκαναν «μία». «Βρε παιδιά», τους λέω, «εδώ με εκθέτετε. Θα μου λένε “Δάσκαλε που δίδασκες”...» (σχετικό νήμα) «Είναι πολιτική της εφημερίδας να έχουμε μόνο το “μία”» ισχυρίστηκαν. «Μα τι λέτε τώρα!» απάντησα — και έστειλα ένα μάτσο κείμενα της εφημερίδας με δέκα μάτσα «μια». Απλώς κάποιοι δεν το έχουν ξεμπερδέψει μέσα τους το θέμα.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2015)

Με τις υγείες μας, παιδιά:
Στα 100 ευρώ το ελάχιστο «χαράτσι» για τους ελευθέρους επαγγελματίες υπερ του ασφαλιστικού
Νέο χαράτσι σε επαγγελματίες και μισθωτούς για το ασφαλιστικό


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2015)

Επειδή άκουσα (τμηματικά όμως) τον υφυπουργό, δεν είμαι βέβαιος κατά πόσο αποδίδονται σωστά αυτά που είπε. Η εντύπωσή μου είναι ότι αυτό το ελάχιστο 100άρικο θα είναι το υποχρεωτικό και από εκεί και πέρα θα υπάρχει παρακράτηση στην πηγή υπέρ του ασφαλιστικού. Με άλλα λόγια, προσπαθούν να επαναφέρουν στα γκισέ τους ΕλΕπ που έχουν σταματήσει εντελώς να πληρώνουν τις υπερβολικές απαιτήσεις του ΟΑΕΕ. Παραμένει βέβαια το πρόβλημα με την εταιρεία που λειτουργεί με παθητικό ή τον ουσιαστικά άνεργο ΕλΕπ.

Ουσιαστικά, αν το κατάλαβα σωστά, ορίζει το πάγιο ελάχιστο ετήσιο κόστος άσκησης ελεύθερου επαγγέλματος στα 1800 ευρώ (600 φορολογικά και 1200 ασφαλιστικά) συν τα αναλογικά ποσά φόρου και ασφαλιστικής εισφοράς που θα προκύπτουν από το ύψος του εισοδήματος.


----------



## rogne (Oct 19, 2015)

Αν και κανονικά θα έσπευδα απ' τους πρώτους να κατακρίνω τα σκουπιδοσάιτ που διαστρεβλώνουν την πραγματικότητα, προκύπτει εδώ το εξής εύλογο ερώτημα: τι είναι πιθανότερο να γίνει εντός του έτους, μια πλήρης μεταρρύθμιση των εισφορών στον ΟΑΕΕ ή να εφαρμοστεί μια πρωτομνημονιακή διάταξη που είχε μείνει ανενεργή και να βρεθούμε άμεσα με νέο χαράτσι στην καμπούρα (και για τη μεταρρύθμιση, έχει ο Αλλάχ...);


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2015)

Χωρίς να έχω το θράσος κάποιων πολιτικών που έχουν φτάσει στο σημείο να μιλάνε για «συγκεκριμένο μέτρο στη σελίδα 1200 τάδε του μνημονίου», έχω την εντύπωση ότι η συγκεκριμένη μεταρρύθμιση (καταβολή ασφαλιστικής εισφοράς από τους ΕλΕπ με κάποια αναλογική σύνδεση με τον τζίρο τους) αποτελεί τριτομνημονιακή υποχρέωση και είναι ένδειξη της άτυπης παραδοχής ότι ο συγκεκριμένος κλάδος έχει κυριολεκτικά αποστραγγιστεί τα 2-3 τελευταια χρόνια (μια άλλη ένδειξη είναι η μεγάλη ελάφρυνση των φορολογικών προστίμων για τη μη έκδοση φορολογικών στοιχείων).

Όμως το ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα παραμένει: ποιος θα πληρώσει τις μεταβολές; Όταν ο Υφυπ δηλώνει ότι υπάρχουν χρέη ύψους 12 δις προς τον ΟΑΕΕ και «αν είχαμε τα μισά θα...» συνειδητοποιούμε ότι ένα μεγάλο μέρος από αυτά τα χρήματα δεν θα πληρωθεί ποτέ και είναι ένα ζητούμενο ποιος θα πληρώσει αυτά από τα οποία θα απαλλαγούν οι μικρότεροι ΕλΕπ.

Οπότε, επί της ουσίας της ερώτησής σου rogne, η μοναδική εύλογη απάντηση αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μπορεί να είναι κτγμ παρά «τρέχα γύρευε τι θα γίνει τελικά». :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 19, 2015)

Η σύνδεση των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών με τον τζίρο είναι κάτι που ισχύει στο ΗΒ. Κάτω από ορισμένο τζίρο, οι εισφορές σου είναι μηδέν. Και όταν πληρώνεις, υπολογίζονται ως ποσοστό του τζίρου, δεν είναι ένα σταθερό χαράτσι είτε έβγαλες 10.000 ευρώ είτε 500.000. Σαν τις εισφορές στο ΙΚΑ που είναι ποσοστό επί των αποδοχών.
Νομίζω ότι είναι ο πιο δίκαιος τρόπος υπολογισμού, αλλά μάλλον πρέπει πρώτα να καταπολεμηθεί η φοροδιαφυγή. Γιατί αν εφαρμοστεί αυτό και ξαφνικά το 80% των ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών εμφανιστούν να ανήκουν στο κλιμάκιο μηδέν, ζήτω που καήκαμε. Απλώς θα έχει δοθεί άλλο ένα κίνητρο για να πληρώνεσαι με μαύρα: όχι μόνο γλιτώνεις φόρο εισοδήματος, γλιτώνεις και το ποσό που αντιστοιχεί στις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2015)

*Three days to save the euro* (_Guardian_)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 24, 2015)

*Council of Europe, Group of States against corruption (GRECO)*

GREECE urged to secure integrity in parliament and in the judiciary, a new anti-corruption report says

Strasbourg, 22 October 2015 – A report focusing on parliament, judges and prosecutors, by the Council of Europe’s Group of States against Corruption (GRECO), calls on Greece to enact rules for MPs on their acceptance of gifts – and on contacts with third parties including lobbyists, among other recommendations.

Greece is at an “early stage of integrity policies for parliamentarians” as such rules do not yet exist, according to the report.

GRECO stresses that corruption has been one of the problems that contributed to Greece’s financial crisis. The report pointed out allegations of legislative and institutional manipulation exempting authors of illegal acts from liability, facilitated by an opaque legislative process.

GRECO is hopeful that an anti-corruption strategy and action plan – adopted in 2013-2014 – will bring about desirable changes. For example, the report praises supervision undertaken (as of this year) for the declaration of assets and interests, by the independent Committee for the Investigation of Declarations of Assets, or CIDA. CIDA supervision is a “promising development” according to the report, since supervision carried out previously by the Greek Parliament itself proved “ineffective”. 

Secretary General Thorbjørn Jagland stressed that the report “illustrates cooperation between Greece and the Council of Europe, to reduce corruption as one of the root causes of the ongoing economic crisis.”

The report also calls on Greece to review its system of immunities and to make parliamentarians aware of their obligations.

Although judges and prosecutors are subject to career-related mechanisms and procedural rules which protect their integrity, Greece still needs to codify rules of conduct and to streamline general supervision over judges and prosecutors. Such supervision is currently performed by too many bodies composed of peers designated for a short period.

Severe backlogs in the judiciary create additional vulnerabilities. Adequate guarantees are needed against both undue delays and interventions of third parties seeking to speed up decisions. Moreover, the justice system needs to be assessed in its overall functioning and made more accountable through periodic reporting.

An inter-connected IT system to support workload management and communication is still missing.

Greece also needs to review the selection process and the term of tenure of most senior positions of judges and prosecutors to improve their independence from the executive.

The implementation of 19 recommendations for Greece in this report will be assessed by GRECO in the first half of 2017 through its compliance procedure. 

Η έκθεση, εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2015)

Το ντοκιμαντέρ του καναλιού arte, _Grèce, le jour d'après_.

Έχει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους, που μπορείτε να ενεργοποιήσετε στις ρυθμίσεις, κάτω δεξιά.


----------



## SBE (Nov 5, 2015)

«Να πάτε να γκρεμίσετε αλλού!»
Εικόνες κατεδάφισης αυθαίρετου. Αποσπάσματα:

_Το σπίτι έχει κριθεί από χρόνια αυθαίρετο (σύμφωνα με το δασαρχείο Πεντέλης, βρίσκεται σε δασική έκταση) και για να γλιτώσει τα πρόστιμα, η κ. Μαγγιδά παρέδωσε από το 2004 τα κλειδιά στο κράτος. Τώρα ήρθε η ώρα της κατεδάφισης._

Άμα "παρέδωσε τα κλειδιά στο κράτος", τότε τί δουλειά έχει εκεί; Το σπίτι είναι του κράτους, είναι ακατοίκητο, και το κράτος το κάνει ό,τι θέλει. Εκτός αν τα παράδωσε στο κράτος σε περίπτωση που κλειστεί έξω να της ανοίξουν. 

_Λίγο μετά θα προστεθεί... ένα γκρουπ 15χρονων από το τοπικό λύκειο [...] Ξαφνικά, φτάνει σε έξαλλη κατάσταση ένας γονέας. «Ποιος έδωσε εντολή να φέρουν τα παιδιά εδώ;», φωνάζει. «Ηρθε πούλμαν του δήμου και τους πήρε από το σχολείο!». _

Δηλαδή μπορώ εγώ να πάρω ένα πούλμαν του δήμου και να περάσω από το σχολείο και να ζητήσω να έρθουν μαζί μου τα παιδιά κι οι δάσκαλοι θα πουν περιπεράστε περικαλώ, ποιά παιδιά προτιμάτε για τη δουλειά σας; Τα φωνακλάδικα ή τα τσαχπίνικα; Γιατί τα παιδιά δεν είναι ευθύνη των δασκάλων τις ώρες του σχολείου. 

_«Να πάρετε το παιδί σας και να φύγετε», τον αποδοκιμάζουν κάποιοι άλλοι. _

Άει σιχτίρ γονιέ, που προσπαθείς να το παίξεις γονιός. 

_Η εισαγγελέας αντιλαμβάνεται τι έχει συμβεί και αρχίζει να αγριεύει. Ζητάει να αποχωρήσουν τα παιδιά. «Να πάτε τα παιδιά μας πίσω στην κατάληψη!», φωνάζει ο εξοργισμένος γονέας. Σουρεαλισμός._

Τελικά ο γονιός τί θέλει; Αν και νομίζω ότι έχει ένα επιπρόσθετο ο, άλλος γονιός πρέπει να φωνάζει μάλλον, αυτός που ξέρει ότι προέχει να μάθουν τα παιδιά από καταλήψεις κι όχι να χάνουν το χρόνο τους με μαθήματα. 

Και το κερασάκι, επωδός για κάθε τι στην Ελλάδα:
Γιατί δεν πάτε άλλου να γκρεμίσετε;


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2015)

Την ανάγκη να υπάρξει «μια στοιχειώδης πολιτική συνεννόηση» τόνισε ο πρωθυπουργός Αλέξης Τσίπρας στην αρχή της συνάντησής του με τον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας Προκόπη Παυλόπουλο, από τον οποίο ζήτησε να συμβάλει σε αυτήν την προσπάθεια.

«Στα κρίσιμα και στρατηγικής σημασίας θέματα, στο Προσφυγικό, στα μεγάλα εθνικά μας θέματα, στο Κυπριακό, στα Ελληνοτουρκικά, στο Ονοματολογικό και σε κρίσιμα κοινωνικά θέματα —ασφαλιστικό-παιδεία— πρέπει να υπάρχει μια στοιχειώδης πολιτική συνεννόηση και θα ήθελα να σας ζητήσω, μέσω του πολιτειακού σας ρόλου, να συμβάλετε σε αυτήν την προσπάθεια» υπογράμμισε. 

Ο κ. Τσίπρας κατέκρινε τη στάση των κομμάτων της αντιπολίτευσης, λέγοντας χαρακτηριστικά ότι «αυτοί που έριξαν το κάρο από την κορυφή στους πρόποδες τώρα κάθονται στη γαλαρία και κάνουν κριτική σε αυτούς που προσπαθούν να το ανεβάσουν ξανά».

Σύμφωνα με τον Πρωθυπουργό, στόχος πλέον είναι να ανακτήσουμε τη χαμένη κυριαρχία της πατρίδας «μετά από αυτήν την πολύχρονη οικονομική κρίση που έχει οδηγήσει σε πολύ δύσκολη θέση τη μεγάλη πλειοψηφία του ελληνικού λαού».

«Πρέπει να σφίξουμε τα δόντια με αποφασιστικότητα για τον τόπο σε αυτές τις τελευταίες δύσκολες στροφές, τις ανηφορικές», πρόσθεσε και εμφανίστηκε αισιόδοξος: «Θα μπορέσουμε να περάσουμε τη δύσκολη ανηφόρα και να φθάσουμε σε ένα μεταμνημονιακό ξέφωτο». 
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/1033128/al-tsipras-xreiazetai-stoixeiodis-politiki-sunennoisi

Αν τα 'χαμε ακούσει αυτά απ' όλους πριν από έξι-εφτά χρόνια...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2015)

> Ο κ. Τσίπρας κατέκρινε τη στάση των κομμάτων της αντιπολίτευσης, λέγοντας χαρακτηριστικά ότι «αυτοί που έριξαν το κάρο από την κορυφή στους πρόποδες τώρα κάθονται στη γαλαρία και κάνουν κριτική σε αυτούς που προσπαθούν να το ανεβάσουν ξανά».



Μάλιστα. Αυτό ακριβώς.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 20, 2015)

nickel said:


> Αν τα 'χαμε ακούσει αυτά απ' όλους πριν από έξι-εφτά χρόνια...


Όλο και κάποιοι τα λέγανε κατά καιρούς, αλλά έτρωγαν το απόλυτο φτύσιμο.


----------



## SBE (Nov 20, 2015)

Το κυπριακό, τα ελληνοτουρκικά κλπ είναι τα μόνα θέματα στην ελληνική πολιτική σκηνή που έχουν σταθερή και (σχετικά) σοβαρή αντιμετώπιση από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου, και τα μόνα που υπάρχει στοιχειώδης στρατηγικός σχεδιασμός (σε όλα τα άλλα είμαστε ό,τι πει η ΕΕ ή βλεποντας και κάνοντας). Πότε ακριβώς "ρίξανε το κάρο της εξωτερικής πολιτικής στο γκρεμό" τα κόμματα της αντιπολίτευσης; Και τί σχέση έχει η εξωτερική πολιτική με την οικονομική κρίση;Λόγω οικονομικής κρίσης τώρα κάνουμε το δικηγόρο της Τουρκίας στο Κυπριακό;


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Nov 20, 2015)

Καλέ τι λέτε; Θα συνεννοηθούν οι καταξιωμένοι αγωνιστές του αντιμνημονιακού αγώνα με τους προδότες γερμανοτσολιάδες; Για ποιο λόγο; Αφού η κυβέρνησή μας τα καταφέρνει περίφημα σε όλα. Ξεχάσατε κιόλας το αποστομωτικό σύνθημα «Αλλιώς μαζεύει τα σκουπίδια ένας μνημονιακός και αλλιώς ένας αντιμνημονιακός». Έτσι είναι, με το ηθικό της πλεονέκτημα η ΠΦΑ κυβέρνησή μας γράφει νέες σελίδες δόξας ΚΑΙ στην εξωτερική πολιτική.


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2016)

Δυο χρήσιμα κείμενα σχετικά με την αξιολόγηση των διαπραγματεύσεων της ΠΦΑ. Έχω κάποια γλωσσικά σχόλια στο πρώτο κείμενο, αλλά... εδώ πολιτικολογούμε. 


ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ - ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ 17.01.2016
*Γιατί κρίναμε τη διαπραγμάτευση Τσίπρα τραγική*
ΕΛΕΝΗ ΒΑΡΒΙΤΣΙΩΤΗ

Την περασμένη εβδομάδα το τμήμα διαπραγματεύσεων του πανεπιστημίου Χάρβαρντ εξέδωσε την ετήσια λίστα με τις δέκα χειρότερες διαπραγματεύσεις της χρονιάς. Στην πρώτη θέση τοποθετήθηκε ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας και η διαπραγμάτευση που έκανε με τους Ευρωπαίους εταίρους.

Η «Κ» μίλησε με τον επικεφαλής του προγράμματος διαπραγματεύσεων του πανεπιστημίου Χάρβαρντ, τον καθηγητή Ρόμπερτ Μονούκιν, για τη διαπραγμάτευση αυτή. Ο κ. Μονούκιν είναι ένας από τους κορυφαίους στο είδος, με πλούσια βιβλιογραφία, αλλά και ιδιαίτερα γνωστός στη διεθνή αγορά, καθώς είχε συμβουλευτικό ρόλο σε μία σειρά από διαπραγματεύσεις, όπως στη διαμάχη μεταξύ Βαλόνων και Φλαμανδών στο Βέλγιο, στο Μεσανατολικό, αλλά και σε πολυεθνικές εταιρείες.

Τον περασμένο χρόνο, λοιπόν, παρακολούθησε με ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον, από την άλλη άκρη του Ατλαντικού, ίσως τη μεγαλύτερη διαπραγμάτευση για το 2015: αυτή της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης με τους Ευρωπαίους εταίρους την οποία σήμερα χαρακτηρίζει «σίγουρα μία από τις χειρότερες της χρονιάς».

Για τον έμπειρο καθηγητή, η διαπραγμάτευση βασικά χωρίζεται σε δύο περιόδους. Η πρώτη κράτησε μέχρι το τέλος Φεβρουαρίου, όταν η κυβέρνηση κατάφερε την επιμήκυνση του προγράμματος και οι Ευρωπαίοι εταίροι υπονόησαν ότι μπορεί να επιδείξουν περισσότερη ελαστικότητα με την Ελλάδα. «Σε εκείνη τη φάση πίστευα ότι ο κ. Τσίπρας και κ. Βαρουφάκης έκαναν μία καλή διαπραγμάτευση».

Επιδείνωση

Τη δεύτερη φάση ο καθηγητής του Χάρβαρντ την τοποθετεί μετά τη συμφωνία επιμήκυνσης και μέχρι την τελική συμφωνία του Ιουλίου. «Εκεί έκαναν πολύ κακή δουλειά. Ο κ. Βαρουφάκης δεν κατάλαβε τη σημασία των καλών επαγγελματικών σχέσεων με τους εταίρους του. Αντί γι’ αυτό ασχολήθηκε με “ρητορική άνθηση"» όπως λέει χαρακτηριστικά. Για τον Αμερικανό καθηγητή αυτό που πρέπει πάντα να έχει στο μυαλό του αυτός που διαπραγματεύεται -και παίζει ιδιαίτερη σημασία για το αποτέλεσμα - είναι ότι «οι διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις παίζουν πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο, καθώς η διαπραγμάτευση δεν στηρίζεται σε αφηρημένες έννοιες».

Εντύπωση του προκάλεσε ότι ο κ. Βαρουφάκης, ενώ διαπραγματευόταν συνέχιζε να γράφει στο blog του κάνοντας ρητορικά σχόλια. «Διαφήμιζε τον εαυτό του ως έξυπνο και ειδικό στη θεωρία των παιγνίων και έφτιαχνε μία κατάσταση στην οποία η Τρόικα θα υπαναχωρούσε, κάτι το οποίο δεν έγινε τελικά». Για τον κ. Μονούκιν, ο τότε υπουργός Οικονομικών αλλά και ο κ. Τσίπρας «είχαν καταφέρει να γίνουν μισητοί».

Για τον Αμερικανό καθηγητή η ελληνική πλευρά πίστεψε στο παιχνίδι μετωπικής σύγκρουσης (chicken game) με την Ε.Ε. θεωρώντας ότι οι Ευρωπαίοι θα υπαναχωρήσουν πρώτοι και γι’ αυτό οι διαπραγματεύσεις κράτησαν τόσο πολύ. Αυτό όμως που τον παραξένεψε περισσότερο ήταν η απόφαση για το δημοψήφισμα. «Ηταν μία τραγική ιδέα. Οι πολίτες δεν πρέπει να παίρνουν τέτοιες πολιτικές αποφάσεις, ειδικά όταν το ερώτημα είναι τόσο τεχνικό» είπε και συμπλήρωσε ότι του φάνηκε πολύ περίεργο ότι η ελληνική κυβέρνηση πίστεψε ότι ένα «Οχι» θα έκανε τους Ευρωπαίους να τους δώσουν περισσότερη ελαστικότητα.

Οπως επισημαίνει, η ελληνική πλευρά με το δημοψήφισμα έχασε οποιαδήποτε διαπραγματευτική πίεση και ο λόγος ήταν ότι οι αγορές είχαν αποφασίσει ότι ακόμα και αν η Ελλάδα έβγαινε από το ευρώ, αυτό δεν θα είχε άμεσες οικονομικές επιπτώσεις στη Δύση. «Η ελληνική οικονομία δεν είναι τόσο σημαντική, όπως φάνηκε, στην παγκόσμια οικονομία» λέει χαρακτηριστικά.

Ο κ. Βαρουφάκης που είχε σχεδιάσει αυτή τη θεωρία των παιγνίων δεν είχε καν ασχοληθεί αν ο κ. Τσίπρας τον υποστήριζε, λέει με έκπληξη στην «Κ» ο κ. Μονούκιν. «Για μένα ήταν εντυπωσιακό ότι κατέληξε να παραιτηθεί αμέσως μετά το δημοψήφισμα, απόδειξη ότι ο κ. Τσίπρας ήταν διστακτικός ως προς την έξοδο της χώρας από το ευρώ».

Για τον ειδικό στις διαπραγματεύσεις, κάτι τέτοιο ήταν εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνο για την ελληνική οικονομία και ενώ κανένας δεν μπορούσε να πει με σιγουριά ποιες θα ήταν οι συνέπειες από μία τέτοια έξοδο, υπήρχαν τεράστια ρίσκα. Τελικά, η ελληνική κυβέρνηση κατέληξε με μία χειρότερη συμφωνία γιατί ήταν περισσότερο απελπισμένη, λέει ο κ. Μονούκιν και συμπληρώνει ότι το δημοψήφισμα ως απειλή απέτυχε γιατί η κυβέρνηση δεν ήταν διατεθειμένη να αντέξει τις συνέπειες μιας εξόδου από το ευρώ. Οπως λέει στους μαθητές του «ποτέ μην κάνετε μία απειλή που δεν μπορείτε να πραγματοποιήσετε».
http://www.kathimerini.gr/846052/ar...iati-kriname-th-diapragmateysh-tsipra-tragikh

Συναφή κείμενα:
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/01/13/greece-worst-negotiators-of-2015-harvard-law-school.html
http://www.pon.harvard.edu/daily/negotiation-skills-daily/top-10-worst-negotiation-tactics-of-2015/

Γράμματα αναγνωστών - Καθημερινή 5/2/2016
*Η χειρότερη διαπραγμάτευση*

Κύριε διευθυντά
Επιτρέψτε μου να προσθέσω μερικές παρατηρήσεις στο κατά τα άλλα εξαιρετικό άρθρο της κ. Βαρβιτσιώτη («Γιατί κρίναμε τη διαπραγμάτευση Τσίπρα τραγική», 17/1/2016). Με όλο τον σεβασμό στον κ. Ρόμπερτ Μονούκιν του Χάρβαρντ, ο οποίος αποδίδει την ελληνική αποτυχία στο προσωπικό στυλ του κ. Βαρουφάκη, κατά τον γράφοντα τα αίτια ήσαν πολύ βαθύτερα και απηχούν βασικά λάθη στην οικονομική σκέψη της ελληνικής διαπραγματευτικής ομάδας. Είμαι δε σε θέση να διαβεβαιώσω τους αναγνώστες της «Καθημερινής» ότι οι απόψεις που εκφράζει αυτή η επιστολή απηχούν εν πολλοίς και τις γνώμες επιφανών εκπροσώπων της ελληνικής πανεπιστημιακής διασποράς, με τους οποίους υπήρξαν συνεχείς ανταλλαγές απόψεων στη διάρκεια της κρίσης.

Για τα λάθη αυτά υπεύθυνος τελικά είναι ο ίδιος ο κ. Βαρουφάκης, ο οποίος δεν έφερε και τόσο καλή φήμη στους κύκλους των Ελλήνων οικονομολόγων, κυρίως για τα αστήρικτα αποφθέγματά του, που του είχαν δώσει την προσωνυμία «Ο μάντης» (The Oracle), πολύ πριν γίνει υπουργός. Η θεωρία των παιγνίων, στην οποία υποτίθεται ότι ήταν αυθεντία, αριθμεί πάνω από 70 χρόνια ζωής και όλοι οι οικονομολόγοι που αξίζουν το όνομα κατέχουν τις βασικές της αρχές. Δύο-τρεις απ’ αυτές, που οφείλονται στον (μακαρίτη πια) John Nash, τις παραβίασε σαφέστατα ο κ. Βαρουφάκης. Αυτό έγινε γρήγορα κατανοητό απ’ τους οικονομολόγους της διασποράς, οι οποίοι όμως δεν επενέβησαν, αν και υπήρχαν τέτοιες σκέψεις, για να μη δυσκολέψουν ακόμη περισσότερο μιαν ήδη δύσκολη κατάσταση.

Η πρώτη αρχή είναι ότι ένας διαπραγματευτής πρέπει απαραίτητα να ξέρει τις «κόκκινες» γραμμές του αντιπάλου. Στην περίπτωση των δανειστών αυτές ήσαν ευδιάκριτες: η Ελλάδα έπρεπε (και πρέπει) να μηδενίσει τα πρωτογενή της ελλείμματα, κάτι που προϋπέθετε σαφείς χρηματοοικονομικούς σχεδιασμούς. Αντί γι’ αυτούς ο κ. Βαρουφάκης χρησιμοποίησε τη «δημιουργική ασάφεια» και τις γενικολογίες, με αποτέλεσμα να χάσει και τη λίγη αξιοπιστία που διέθετε.

Η δεύτερη αρχή είναι ότι η τελική έκβαση της διαπραγμάτευσης εξαρτάται σε μεγάλο βαθμό από τις συνέπειες μιας τυχόν αποτυχίας στους δύο αντιπάλους. Στην περίπτωση της Ελλάδας και των δανειστών της, οι επιπτώσεις ήσαν ασύμμετρες σε τέτοιο βαθμό που κάποιος απ’ τους συναδέλφους, που σε αντίθεση με τον κ. Βαρουφάκη έχει πραγματική γνώση της θεωρίας των παιγνίων, τις χαρακτήρισε σαν τη σύγκρουση του αυγού με το βότσαλο. Ευτυχώς ο κ. Τσίπρας το κατάλαβε, έστω και την τελευταία στιγμή.

Τέλος, η θεωρία των παιγνίων σού λέει ότι η τελική έκβαση εξαρτάται και από τα σημεία εκκίνησης των δύο αντιπάλων. Αυτό σήμαινε ότι η Ελλάδα, σε αντίθεση με τους αντιπάλους, είχε συμφέρον να επιταχυνθεί η επίτευξη συμφωνίας γιατί η θέση της χειροτέρευε όσο περνούσε ο χρόνος. Αντί γι’ αυτό ο κ. Βαρουφάκης έπαιζε καθυστέρηση για 5 μήνες, που κράτησε η δήθεν διαπραγμάτευση. Ο κ. Τσίπρας καλά θα κάνει να το θυμάται και αυτός όταν καθυστερεί τη λήψη αποφάσεων για να μη δυσαρεστήσει την κομματική του βάση.

Συμπέρασμα: η διαπραγμάτευση Τσίπρα-Βαρουφάκη σωστά χαρακτηρίστηκε η χειρότερη του 2015, αλλά η αμετροέπεια του κ. Βαρουφάκη έπαιξε μάλλον δευτερεύοντα ρόλο και απλώς χειροτέρεψε την κατάσταση. Η βασική αιτία ήταν (και δυστυχώς παραμένει σε μεγάλο βαθμό) η επιστημονική ανεπάρκεια του οικονομικού επιτελείου της κυβέρνησης ΣΥΡΙΖΑ-ΑΝΕΛ, που με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις ζούσε και ζει ακόμη σε έναν κόσμο που δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την πραγματικότητα.

Στέλιος Περράκης - Καθηγητής Χρηματοοικονομικών Πανεπιστήμιο Concordia Montreal
http://www.kathimerini.gr/848265/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/grammata-anagnwstwn​


----------



## Earion (Feb 6, 2016)

Θα εννοείς τη «ρητορική άνθηση» ...


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2016)

Earion said:


> Θα εννοείς τη «ρητορική άνθηση» ...



Ναι. Και το «ποτέ μην κάνετε μία απειλή που δεν μπορείτε να πραγματοποιήσετε».


----------

